#ubuntu-motu 2006-02-20
<LaserJock> so would REVU be a good place to put a merge?
<ajmitch_> not really
<LaserJock> should I just ping a MOTU?
<ajmitch_> putting a debdiff up & assigning it to motu-reviewers was the intended process
<ajmitch_> though I don't know how often people review those at the moment
<LaserJock> hmmm, should I open a bug for every merge?
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> if I wanna install .desktop files...with CDBS, do I call gnome.mk?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: why would you do merges now actually?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: because there are packages that need it
<Kyral> Do we really need to merge EasyChem?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: and why not?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: oh, you mean merges to fix bugs/resolve unmet dependencies?
<Kyral> I mean aside from the version number, its the same pack
<LaserJock> Kyral: what do you mean? I asked for a sync I think since that is one less ubuntuX we have
<sistpoty> LaserJock: because we are in UVF now, and thus cannot easily merge newer versions...
<Kyral> sync, merge, wahtever ;P
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I'm only looking at new Debian versions. no UVF exceptions at the moment
<sistpoty> LaserJock: ah, k
<sistpoty> Kyral: I'm no expert with desktop files, but gnome.mk seems to at least contain dh_desktop calls
<Kyral> yah thats what I think
<Kyral> but it also calls dh_gconf...
* Kyral wishes there was better documentation for CDBS...
<tseng> yeah good luck with that
<sistpoty> ha, if all goes well, I will finally have a ghc6 that doesn't FTBFS due to new make tomorrow :)
<LaserJock> is it good to bump Standards-Version if I'm merging a package anyway. The one I'm working on is 3.5.9
<sistpoty> LaserJock: no... change as few things as possible
<LaserJock> sistpoty: ok
<LaserJock> sistpoty: that is what I thought but I've heard both from MOTUs so I wasn't sure
<sistpoty> LaserJock: always keep in mind that we need to (re)do changes you do now during the next merge time (unless they've made it into debian)
<LaserJock> sure
<Kyral> gah
<Kyral> I can't call gnome.mk
<Kyral> because then it includes the Autotools things and causes the build to fail because of no ./configure
<Kyral> Should I just manually do it in Postinst...
<sistpoty> Kyral: i guess using dh_desktop would be better... can't you add an dh_desktop call somehow?
<Kyral> sistpoty: not that I can find...
<Kyral> I'll just C&P the stuff that dh_desktop adds :D
<sistpoty> Kyral: I'm no cdbs expert either... but if you can't do it with cdbs (though I think there must be a way), why not using plain debhelper?
<Kyral> sistpoty: because I wanted to gain experiance with CDBS?
<sistpoty> hehe
<Kyral> man alive...you know you have improved when you look back at another package and go "Why the hell did I do it that way?"
<sistpoty> Kyral: maybe you could take a look at buildcore.mk and see if there are rules you can use to call dh_desktop?
<Kyral> I wish I could just take the dh_desktop code from gnome.mk and put it in debhelper.mk
<sistpoty> Kyral: maybe "common-binary-post-install-arch::" will do the trick?
<Kyral> you mean like putting "common-binary-post-install-arch:: dh_desktop"?
<sistpoty> Kyral: yes... (with dh_desktop in the next line...)
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> I'll look at the syntax :D
<sistpoty> but this is just a guess... no promise that it'll work ;)
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> I was about to ask in #debian-mentors
<LaserJock> sistpoty: so if I have a merge debdiff should I open a bug or should I just get a MOTU to look at my debdiff
<sistpoty> LaserJock: you can do it either way...
<LaserJock> sistpoty: do you have a minute to look at my debdiff?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: but if you open a bug, it's better to also ping a motu about it (at least /me usually misses these)
<sistpoty> LaserJock: sure
<LaserJock> sistpoty: http://chem.unr.edu/~mantha/ubuntu/bugsx_1.08-8ubuntu1.debdiff
<sistpoty> LaserJock: is it against the latest ubuntu or debian version?
<LaserJock> ubuntu
<LaserJock> all the debian version did was change a build-dep, that made it FTBFS for me
<Kyral> ..*red*
<Kyral> I forgot the diff command to make a patch
<LaserJock> I use diff -Naur for patches
<Kyral> ...why did that spit out gibberish?
<Kyral> oh because I was an idiot and had the tarballs in there...
<sistpoty> LaserJock: looks good... I'll testbuild and upload if nothing goes wrong ;)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: ok, thanks.
<Kyral> Oh where do I mail UVFs to?
<LaserJock> -motu
<Kyral> not -devel?
<LaserJock> no, then the MOTUs discuss them and if they are agreed upon then dholbach will submit them
<sistpoty> LaserJock: I dislike uploading bugs to ubuntu, though I just did ;)
<Kyral> Do I attach the diff for the new package?
<sistpoty> Kyral: no, just the diffstat between old and new (and the relevant changelog)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: what?
<Kyral> thats what I meant, the diff between 0.1 and 0.2
<LaserJock> diffstat not diff
<sistpoty> LaserJock: just wanted to say that bugsx is uploaded...
<LaserJock> sistpoty: ah, lol. I see
<sistpoty> Kyral: diff -Nur oldsource newsource | diffstat is what you mean
* sistpoty is not good with puns
<LaserJock> sistpoty: no it was good. I kept seeing bug sex when I was working on it ;-)
<sistpoty> hehe
<LaserJock> sweet, now I can go close a bug
<Kyral> uhh
<Kyral> the output from Diffstat makes no sense to me
<sistpoty> LaserJock: please wait until it was build on all release arches, until you set it to "fix released"
<LaserJock> sistpoty: sure
<sistpoty> :)
<Kyral> its a histogram...
<Kyral> am I supposed to attach that?
<sistpoty> Kyral: yes
<LaserJock> yeah, it describes how big the change is and in what files without giving the nasty details :-)
* Kyral blinks
<Kyral> okay...
<Kyral> this is new to me lol
<LaserJock> well, I haven't done one yet. I've just been watching them go by on -motu
<crimsun> trust me, you'll get to know histos intimately.
<crimsun> particularly if you're getting a science degree.
<Kyral> BTW someone in #debian_mentors pointed me to a VERY good CDBS Documentation
<Kyral> https://perso.duckcorp.org/duck/cdbs-doc/cdbs-doc.xhtml
<crimsun> that's pretty much the de facto Web documentation
<Kyral> oh
<ajmitch_> and it's linked from the wiki, iirc
<Kyral> UVF sent
* Kyral hopes he did it right
<Kyral> Anyone? Does it look good?
<LaserJock> Kyral: no bug fixes? I don't know
<Kyral> yah but not having to hand edit the config file from hand :P
<Kyral> I think thats a nice addition no?
<LaserJock> sure, but I don't know if it rises to the level that they are looking for for UVF exceptions. But then I'm no MOTU even ;-)
<Kyral> Hey it doesn't hurt to try ;P
<LaserJock> certainly not
<lifeless> ajmitch_: I've just done a cdbs package, and I feel dirty. I'd also like someone to eyeball it
<lifeless> ajmitch_: do you have a suggested way to achieve that ?
<ajmitch_> I can take a look if you wish
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> why do you feel dirty?
<lifeless> Kyral: because its cdbs
<lifeless> ajmitch_: please. let me put it somewhere
* Kyral sighs
<Kyral> Obviously I am missing the point
<lifeless> ajmitch_: p.u.c/~robertc/testresources
<Kyral> why is CDBS dirty?
<ajmitch_> because it's a black box that requires black magic
<Kyral> and debhelper isn't?
<ajmitch_> debhelper is a set of small utilities that each do a defined task
<Kyral> I see no difference between a DH_script and a cdbs.mk file
<lifeless> thats unfortunate
<Kyral> Its object oriented design
<ajmitch_> lifeless: looks fine, though you may want to bump the debhelper dep to >= 4.2.28 for python2.4 support
<ajmitch_> I can't recall if recent cdbsversions have support for cleaning up .pyc files as well
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> I think its good to know all the methods
<lifeless> ajmitch_: thanks
* ulinskie is away: I love being Pinoy ... ayoko kasing maging mabahong isda
* sistpoty is off to bed
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<ajmitch_> night sistpoty
<dolson> to use dh_link in the rules file, do I make a debian/pkgname.links file, or do I just do like in the man page and do a dh_link src/file dst/file ?
<dolson> dang, nevermind
<dolson> I missed part of the man page
<Kyral> lol
<dolson> :o
<zakame> hi MOTUs
<floam> it really should be MsOTU
<floam> masters of the universe, not master of the universes
<zakame> heh
<zakame> well doesn't multiverse count as another universe?
<zakame> (speaking of which, multiverse is `many universes')
<dolson> so... MsOTUs then
<floam> Misses Otus
<floam> or Miss
<ajmitch_> afternoon
<dolson> hi
* ajmitch_ wonders if xgl made it through NEW yet
<ajmitch_> nope, ah well
* ajmitch_ has the deb installed anyway
<Hobbsee> cant we run multiple universes at once?
<zakame> lol
<floam> ajmitch_: doesn't look like it
<zakame> hi dolson ajmitch_ floam
<floam> ajmitch_: I would be, but that binary was i386
<ajmitch_> Hobbsee: nope, you get conflicts in packages
<floam> poor /me is amd64
* Hobbsee frowns
<dolson> how's it going, zakame
<ajmitch_> your sanity just can't take it
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> since when was i sane anyway?  shouldn tmake much difference
<floam> if it's ever possible to run multiple universes
<floam> people had better call them parallel universes
<zakame> dolson: here waiting for my clothes to dry before I push for Legazpi
<zakame> dolson: I've a couple of talks to do tomorrow
<dolson> hmm, I don't know what Legazpi is
<zakame> its a city in the Bicol region here in the Philippines, at the south of Luzon island
<floam> dolson: you bot
<floam> hmm, I don't know what <noun> is
<dolson> I AM NOT A BOT
<floam> I think I've seen that identical sentence a few times
<floam> yes you are
<zakame> hehe
<floam> have a botsnack
<dolson> and how did you feel after you are?
<dolson> THANKS FLOAM!
<floam> dolson++
<dolson> hmm, I don't know how to ++
<floam> guess we didn't install the karma plugin
<dolson> hmm, I don't know what karma is
<ajmitch_> that's ok, you don't need to know :)
<ajmitch_> it's just point-scoring
<dolson> and how did you feel ater you don't need to know :)?
<ajmitch_> :P
* ajmitch_ needs more launchpad karma
<floam> ajmitch_: he knows what karma is
<floam> he got plus-plused often in a channel he used to frequent a lot before he decided he's too good for us
<floam> back when it had a bot
<ajmitch_> floam: we have launchpad karma as well, not just boring old irc karama
<ajmitch_> s/karama/karma/
<zakame> lol
<floam> guess youre going to say other exciting IRC features are boring too
<floam> there's this action thing, you won't beleive this
* floam is running
<floam> "/action is running" did that. it really puts you in the action and makes IRC exhilarating
<ajmitch_> 'karma' on irc is hardly a feature
<ajmitch_> karma on launchpad is earned by hard work
<floam> karma on irc is earned by good one-liners
<floam> when it comes down to it, the guy with good one-liners gets laid more
<ajmitch_> arbitrarily granted
<floam> ajmitch_: pfft
<dolson> I think launchpad has actions
<dolson> like "assign bug to"
<ajmitch_> compared to https://launchpad.net/people/dholbach/+karma
<floam> that's just a verb
<ajmitch_> which shows an active developer hard at work
<floam> are prizes awarded?
<Hobbsee> hey how should i go fix a bug in mozilla-thunderbird-enigmail?  https://launchpad.net/products/enigmail shows it's not filed in malone - do i just submit a debdiff there, and file a bug, or what?
<floam> exchange tokens for colorful plastic prizes?
<dolson> floam: yes
<dolson> floam: I got like 6 karma
<dolson> floam: and for that, I won a night with your mamma
<dolson> ahahah
<floam> she said she had a quick customer
<floam> https://launchpad.net/people/floam/+karma
<floam> check it out, 55
<floam> I want my spinny top
<dolson> well 6 karma didn't buy me a lot of time
<floam> I'm surprised you get karma for filing bugs
<floam> I figured you got points for fixing things, not whining
<dolson> holy crap
<dolson> I'm up to 21 now
<dolson> weird
<zakame> floam: is this you? http://www.timedoctor.org/
<floam> zakame: yes
<floam> I just post there, a weirdo named zakk runs it
<zakame> heh cool crack
<dolson> I used to post there
<zakame> I was looking if anyone on either debian or ubuntu has packaged orbital eunuchs sniper :P
<dolson> well, I think I posted there like twice
<floam> dolson: you still have a news account
<dolson> I mostly worked on gimps
<floam> zenrox: my friend zakk did the game
<dolson> zakk is cool
<dolson> and tall
<floam> o rl
<dolson> I could make a package for OES sometime
<floam> I played halo 2 against him the other day on my evil xbox machine
<dolson> if you don't want to, zakame
<dolson> wha
<dolson> he's gone
<floam> oh
<floam> and I addressed zenrox on accident
<dolson> good IRC feature!
<dolson> lol Jon Stewart rules
<floam> he is not on here yet
<floam> 37 minutes until my daily show crack
<dolson> I am not sure if this is from today or what, but it's awesome... he's drinking tea right now
<floam> dolson: if you're watching it at 11 I'm sure it's today
<floam> oh wait, it's not 11:00 anywhere
<zenrox> floam:  i ant zenwhen
<dolson> oh yeah, it is. he just said Happy Valentine's Day
<ajmitch_> wonderful, power failure
<floam> you must live in canada
<floam> zenrox: yeah, I know
<floam> dolson: do you get the colbert report?
<dolson> yes, Stephen is hillarious
<floam> it's pretty good
<floam> the daily show is becoming more of a humerious commentary
<floam> so it's nice to have something else to watch after that
<floam> which is more fake and satirical
<floam> s/ious/ous/
<dolson> I tend to sleep on the couch and leave the volume on so I usually hear both shows several times throughout the night.. and somehow, I do remember things I hear in the morning/afternoon/evening when I wake up
<floam> I can listen to tv in my sleep, for real
<floam> I occasionally have dreams where I realize I'm dreaming and can do whatever I want
<floam> if I concentrate hard, I can hear my tv
<floam> but am completely asleep, etc
<dolson> lucid dreaming.. cool
<floam> the problem is it's always like 2:00, and all that's on is stupid infomericals
<floam> so it's not very interesting most of the time, and I can't really change the channel
<dolson> but you could fly
<floam> yes
<dolson> you could fly to a different tv
<floam> I went to the white house once
<floam> I got inside and beat up some janitor
<floam> not my planned target
<floam> he was going to tell and I pretended I was in splinter cell
<dolson> there are techniques to achieve lucidity.. I haven't tried them. I occasionally realize I am dreaming, but I usually wake up shortly after. Sometimes I will wake up, but I force myself to go back to sleep if it's a good dream that I don't want to end. and sometimes even if it's a bad dream, and I try and change it. but full lucidity I haven't had, at least not in the past few years
<dolson> argh. I hate that slow keys crap in gnome.. I wish I could disable it permanently
<fabbione> hello
<fabbione> guys what is the status for universe UVF?
<crimsun> we're in UVF, just like main, but we queue exception requests to dholbach, who sends them once per week to mdz
<zakame> hello fabbione
<fabbione> crimsun: ok thanks
<crimsun> fabbione: np
<ajmitch_> hi fabbione
<Mez> fabbione, but i believe NEW packages are slightly more lenient
<fabbione> no i only might need a new version of a package
<fabbione> it's already there
<crimsun> Mez: right, FF isn't for a couple more weeks (give or take a day)
<Mez> lol - yeah - so hopefully I can get iFolder in before then
<crimsun> sorry, make that one week (give or take a day)
<Mez> hey
<Mez> anyone around fancy reviewing some packages?
<crimsun> isn't today REVU day?
<Mez> exactly
<Mez> so a prelim review would be good :D so I can like - fix problems before going sleep
<Mez> and then having to get up for work
<Mez> aka - well - REVU day is good and all - but when there are problems - not many people look back
<Toadstool> hi MOTUs
<Mez> hola Toadstool
<crimsun> Mez: I can look, but I can't post comments due to my acct's passwd recovery being ... odd.
<sealne> dcfldd could do with another review if anyone has time
<sealne> morning btw
<Mez> crimsun: odd?
<crimsun> Mez: sign-only gpg keys apparently have issues with recovery.
<Mez> lol :D
<sealne> ah yeah i could see how decrypting might not work?
<sealne> out of interest what is the point of a signing only key?
<crimsun> sealne: (1) nothing I send via e-mail can be considered "secure" in any fashion, and (2) it indicates that I did actually write that (non-repudiation)
<Toadstool> and (3) you can't use your REVU account ^^
<sealne> yeah i mean not using a full key?
<crimsun> sealne: the portion of my key that enciphers was revoked
<crimsun> Mez: url?
<Mez> crimsun what email are you using for REVU?
<Mez> or keyid
<crimsun> 0xC88ABDA3
<Mez> crimsun, /query
<Gloubiboulga> morning
<Toadstool> hi Gloubiboulga
<Gloubiboulga> salut Toadstool :)
<Mez> crimsun: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1782, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1777 and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1781
<Mez> plus one more to come
<crimsun> yeesh, I'd better get some coffee
<Mez> hehe :D
<Mez> iFolder wub
<crimsun> for simias, is there any reason libstdc++5-3.3-dev is listed in debian/control:Build-Depends?
<Gloubiboulga> someone could look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1652 ?
<Gloubiboulga> morning raphink
<siretart> morning
<raphink> hi siretart
<raphink> hmmpf
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> HAPPY REVU DAY!
<dolson> hi dholbach
<dolson> so... is this the deadline?
<dolson> I haven't gotten a lot done :(
<dholbach> no, it's not a deadline
<dholbach> feb 23rd
<dholbach> is
<dholbach> today is just a day where we bundle all efforts and review a hell lot of packages
<dholbach> and hopefully get a good bunch of them in
<dolson> ok, question.. should I focus efforts right now on NEW packages, or should I go through the bugs that persia is watching, and get them fixed? they are just missing desktop files, and I want to see as many of those fixed as possible before dapper... they should be quick and easy though.. making new app packages, for me, takes longer
<dholbach> we can always add desktop files after feature freeze
<dolson> ok and that's the 23rd, right
<dholbach> but it'd be nice, if upstream would get supplied with them too
<dholbach> yes
<dolson> well, I can send the .desktop files upstream too
<dholbach> yeah
<dholbach> that's great!
<dolson> I sent the mx44 patch upstream.. no reply yet. I was talking with him before, and he said he had to look into why it wouldn't build in gcc4, so I think he might like that patch
<dholbach> :-)
<raphink> I've got a HORRIBLE LAG
<raphink> hi dholbach
<dolson> I really need to get a mouse or a trackball.. it will really speed things up I think
<dolson> man, I am so lazy. I am eating cereal out of a glass without a spoon
<Seveas> there is no spoon...
<dolson> I use a fork!
<dholbach> I'll just look into a python-gnome fix and then get started with the REVU DAY
<dholbach> it'd be nice, if we could get comments posted live in here
<dholbach> what do you think?
<dholbach> so we know who is looking into what
<dholbach> and what got a new comment, and so on
<dolson> I'll be up for a while longer, so if you do mine soon, I can fix them asap
<raphink> ping dholbach
<dholbach> raphink: pong
<dolson> lol
<Seveas> Mez, yes it's bad
<Tonio__> hello all
<dolson> hi Tonio__
<Tonio_> ogra: ping ?
<ogra> Tonio_, ?
<Tonio_> ogra: first I'd like to thank you for your support yesterday on the TB ;)
<Tonio_> ogra: is it possible to be included into the MOTU launchpad group ? or is there something special to perform ?
<zakame> heya Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi zakame ;)
<zakame> Tonio_ : you're now a MOTU?
<ogra> Tonio_, apply for it, i'll include you then ...
<Tonio_> zakame: yep, since yesterday.... more baby/learning MOTU in fact :)
<Tonio_> ogra: thanks a lot
<ogra> :)
<Tonio_> ogra: can't "join the team", I receive that message :  "MOTU is a restricted team. Only a team administrator can add new members."
<Tonio_> ogra: that's the reason I was asking you directly
<ogra> yes, but you should be able to apply for membership .... strange ...
<ogra> whats your LP account ?
<Tonio_> hum, logically yes, since I am in ubuntu-dev and motureviewer groups....
<Tonio_> ogra: https://launchpad.net/people/tonio
<zakame> Tonio_ : congrats! rock on dude! :D
<Tonio_> zakame: hehe, thanks ;)
<siretart> Tonio_: congrats to MOTUness! :)
* siretart is very happy that we get more KDE interested ppl.
<Tonio_> siretart: thanks ;) I hope not to deceive ;)
<siretart> there is an awefull lot of kde applications on revu, and I suspect that there are quite some other motus who are not that comfortable revieweing them, because lack of knowledge of kde
<Tonio_> jpatrick has also been approved, which sounds very good for kubuntu :)
<ogra> Tonio_, done
<siretart> anyone already playing with xgl?
<tepsipakki> siretart: it just hit a.u.c
<Tonio_> siretart: unfortunately, I will not have time to revu today, since I am on a massy groupware migration at work, but before 23, I'll spend all the time Ican on revuing kde apps
<Tonio_> ogra: thanks ;)
<siretart> Tonio_: what groupware do you use?
<Tonio_> we are migrating from externalised services (imap + ....) to msexchange 2003
<tepsipakki> siretart: I'll test it in a minute
<Tonio_> not the best, but comfortable for our use
<Tonio_> siretart: and I also included 2 ubuntu servers for the mailforwarding + antispam + antivirus process
<Tonio_> I also use ubuntu for the web publication of the OWA service
<Tonio_> but even though I had a look at openXchange or opengroupware, it cannot compete with exchange + active directory actually........ that still needs more integration with openldap + samba
<siretart> tepsipakki: I notice that there is no documentation at all in the package, so I'll wait for the first howtos ;)
<tepsipakki> siretart: I believe google will help..
<tepsipakki> or the forums
<siretart> Tonio_: yeah. I have a friend who has experimented with some free solutions, and it is quite hard to find one that does not suck too hard :/
<Tonio_> siretart: it will be okay one day, but really, microsoft did something impressive with active directory
<siretart> Tonio_: well, samba4 aims to be a full and free replacement for AD. lets hope the best
<zakame> siretart : it does? that'll be good :)
<zakame> siretart : btw I was about to ping you, re: NetworkAuthentication
<siretart> zakame: yes. including a own ldap server implementation and bindings to dhcpd and bind.
<siretart> zakame: NetworkAuthentication was deffered to dapper+1, iirc. :(
<zakame> siretart : I notice that this is a client spec, is there an analogue for a NetworkAuthenticationServer spec?
<siretart> zakame: hm, I'm not sure, but I had discussions with Mithrandir about this.
<siretart> zakame: basically, it would be possible to craft something out, even today, but it would have been way to much work for dapper, and out of scope. I suspect it to be happen in dapper+1 or dapper+2
<Mithrandir> zakame: it's actually both a client and server spec, but geared more towards the client part since we need that first.
<dolson> tepsipakki: if you get it to work, would you be willing to summarize how to do it? I'm interested in checking that out too
<zakame> siretart: ah... well I'm interested too; a company here has asked me to investigate implementing such a system, and they also expressed interest in doing such; trouble is they want it for Breezy :/
<tepsipakki> dolson: there's a new version of xserver-xgl coming, the -0ubuntu1 doesn't work :/
<dolson> oh :(
<tepsipakki> and I have a lecture in 1,5h, damnit
<ogra> siretart, i fixed the bug that prevented gnome settings daemon to work in ltsp if you are logged in multiple times with the same user btw ... seb128 has the patch for inspection ...
<zakame> bbl
<siretart> zakame: I don't see much problems in that requirement. you can backport all you need
<siretart> ogra: sounds promising :)
<siretart> hm, new upstream of g-p-m and g-s-s. perhaps they fix my problems?
<ogra> heh... at least we can make internet cafes happy now ...
<siretart> :)
<siretart> oh, new u++ version.
<Tonio_> siretart: concerning samba4, I really hope so :) My company is really interested in removing AD, but we all have to wait for a mature possible replacement, which samba isn't in it's actual statement....
<dolson> uh, wtf!?!
<dolson> I had a file in debian called mx44. then when I tried to build it, that file was deleted and replaced with a directory called mx44
<tepsipakki> yes, isn't that what the build process does?
<dolson> well that file was needed...
<tepsipakki> rename it =)
<dolson> well, I can't now that it's gone
<Gloubiboulga> siretart, thanks for your message on the MOTU ML (about ocaml transition) :)
<siretart> :)
* Gloubiboulga hopes he will have more time to spend for Ubuntu at the end of the week
<Gloubiboulga> I have a very big musical work to do for the moment...
<Gloubiboulga> cu
<mammadori> hi all, I would like to help ('cause of master thesis in IT engineering) in development of the LiveCD, where I could start watching devel tools, sources and coordination?
<mammadori>  I would like to help LiveCD development, any advices?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:raphink] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | Today is REVU Day! See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU to see how you can help!
<Kyral> Morning MOTU
<Toadstool> heya MOTUs
<jpatrick> afternoon everyone
<Toadstool> does any MOTU here have time to adocate and upload a package ? :)
<jpatrick> Toadstool: which one?
<Toadstool> wide-dhcpv6
<Toadstool> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1764
<raphink> jpatrick: I'll run revu-report on it so you can review it
<jpatrick> raphink: merci
<raphink> ;)
<Toadstool> raphink: revu-report does a uscan to check the orig.tar.gz tarball ?
<raphink> yes
<jpatrick> Toadstool: yes
<raphink> when it's available
<Toadstool> then it won't work, because upstream has released a new tarball yesterday, but it's too buggy to be packaged
<Toadstool> i've already filed bug reports about this
<Toadstool> ouch I should go to my english lessons, sorry for slaughtering the language...
<jpatrick> What? I can't advocate.
<dolson> Toadstool: looks good to me.. your language, that is
<Toadstool> my old english teacher would have killed me if she had seen  has released  and  yesterday in the same sentence :)
<mammadori> hi all, I would like to help in the development of the LiveCD, where I could start watching devel tools, sources and coordination?
<dolson> who is daemonATpoleboyDOTde?
<Toadstool> it's sistpoty, I think
<dolson> ah, he isn't in here right now.. hmm, ok. thanks :)
<jpatrick> raphink: seems I can't make comments
<raphink> jpatrick: what your email add for REVU?
<raphink> jpatrick: I'll make you a reviewer
<jpatrick> jpatrickdavies@gmail.com
<tepsipakki> dolson: http://pastebin.com/555795
<raphink> jpatrick: there
<raphink> jpatrick: now you can post comments
<tepsipakki> dolson: you need to stop gdm before running it
<dolson> tepsipakki: thanks! I will try it out soon
<dolson> wb dholbach
<dholbach> re
<dolson> and another one's gone
<dolson> hey, should I care about GPL v3?
<jpatrick> Toadstool: will be there in one second :)
<Toadstool> ok thanks :)
<raphink> jpatrick: does it work?
<jpatrick> raphink: yes, just waiting for my pbuilder to finish
<raphink> jpatrick: if you need, I can launch reports
<raphink> just ask
<jpatrick> ok
<zakame> evening MOTUs
<dholbach> hey zakame
<raphink> hi zakame
<raphink> hi dholbach
<dolson> hi zakame
<zakame> hi dholbach and raphink ! :D
<dolson> :(
<zakame> ey dolson ! :D why the :( ?
<dholbach> who is rmarkie@fi.uba.ar?
<dolson> zakame: you left me out at frist :)
<zakame> dolson: frist?
<dolson> lol
<dolson> shutup. it's 8:52am here, and I have been working on debs all night
<dholbach> raphink: did you test roundcube-webmail?
<jpatrick> raphink: should I do * Sponsered upload ... in changelog?
<zakame> dolson: w00t :D I myself am supposed to sleep early for my talks
<dholbach> jpatrick: not necessary
<dholbach> jpatrick: run    debuild -S (-sa if needed) -k<mailaddressonyourgpgkey>
<dholbach> jpatrick: if i'd like to upload a new version of something, i'd run   debuild -S -sa -kdaniel.holbach@ubuntu.com
<dholbach> So I'd sign it with my key.
<dolson> zakame: I am currently unemployed, so I can do things like this.. just as long as I am not called for an interview, then I should be fine.. but I really should start sleeping at normal hours.. I can hardly see right now
<jpatrick> dholbach: ok
<dholbach> jpatrick: like this, his/her name will turn up on dapper-changes@
<dholbach> jpatrick: which makes it easier to track back who uploaded what
<dholbach> jpatrick: for TB/CC meetings and the like
<Toadstool> dholbach: this roundcube is really promising, I have installed it on my mailserver and it rocks to my mind, even if there is a lot of bugs for the moment
<dholbach> Toadstool: bugs like what?
<Toadstool> like it shows that there are a few mails in the Trash, even if I've removed them
<dholbach> imap purging problem?
<dholbach> the packaging looks smooth
<dholbach> so i'm inclined to approve it
<dholbach> segfault: looks good
<Toadstool> oh, i've installed it by hand
<zakame> dolson: lol, same here, though I'm being contacted to do some projects involving Ubuntu
<jpatrick> Toadstool: uploaded
<dolson> zakame: that would be so sweet, but our city is very small... not sure anyone here uses Linux but me and one other guy
<Toadstool> thank you very much jpatrick :)
<zakame> dolson: where's that?
<jpatrick> Toadstool: first upload I've done
<dolson> zakame: north bay, ON
<dholbach> jpatrick: was it accepted?
<Toadstool> jpatrick: first package for me :)
<jpatrick> dholbach: time to see if it was
<dholbach> jpatrick: you uploaded to ubuntu? :)
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> "dput ubuntu wide-dhcpv6_20060114-1ubuntu1_source.changes"
<zakame> dolson: ooh
<dholbach> looks good :)
<StevenK> jpatrick: ubuntu isn't needed if you're on an Ubuntu machine.
<Toadstool> dholbach: it's already been uploaded to debian anyway ;)
<jpatrick> StevenK: I default to revu still (must change)
* StevenK has never uploaded to REVU
<siretart> slomo_: around?
<siretart> StevenK: oh, thats easy *grin*
<zakame> dolson: you should sleep now then :D
<dolson> zakame: I have another package I am working on :P
<zakame> oh? what's that?
<dolson> zakame: this is called kaconnect
<dholbach> segfault: roundcube-webmail uploaded
<zakame> dolson: ok, if you upload to REVU I'll check it tomorrow :)
<dolson> zakame: it'll be there shortly..
<dholbach> dolson: gave my ok on ubuntustudiolauncher
<dolson> dholbach: thanks again!
<dholbach> dolson: now you just need one more ok
<dolson> dholbach: someone okd the previous version... I just changed the copyright notice per his comments
<dholbach> i'm sure somebody will just step up in a few min and give his ok too
<dholbach> :-)
<dolson> I do
* zakame checks
<zakame> one more before I go to /sleep
<dholbach> dolson: so you get the nice  icon
<dholbach> :-)
<dolson> zakame:  I keep telling myself that.. :) but then I dput qarecord, and then I said it again..
<dolson> I like the <3 icon. but it came a day late
<zakame> dolson: packaging lurve ;)
<dholbach> if somebody OK'd it, just tell me, and I'll upload it
<dholbach> looking at qamix
<dolson> I tried to take my wife out for a valentine's day dinner, but our car wouldn't start... got a buddy to bring his booster box over, still wouldn't start. went and bought three 12' booster cables, linked them together, didn't work.. pushed the car to reposition it, then drove his car in to my small driveway, and it still didn't work... man, what a crappy day. I have learned my lesson.
<dolson> don't go out for valentine's day, just stay home and package software.
<dholbach> or have a nice cuddly evening at home :)
<dholbach> qamix looks GOOD
<dolson> yeah, we did.. but she had to go to work an hour later
<zakame> dolson: ubuntustudio: since you're upstream, could you please include the copyright notice in the ubuntustudio script itself, then quote that in debian/copyright?
<dolson> zakame: yes. in version 2.0.1 I will
<jsgotangco>     M O T U    
<zakame> lol
<dholbach> dolson: as you set yourself as maintainer of mx44 - could you use dpatch (or something else) there as well?
<dholbach> dolson: I think that'd do much for the package's appeal (especially if you're about to package a new upstream version of it (at some point))
<dolson> dholbach: yeah... I didn't know about dpatch when I initally worked on that
<dholbach> yeah, i understand.
<dolson> dholbach: I will do that in a sec.. just about done with kaconnect
<dholbach> right
<siretart> ubuntustudio now has 2 advocates
<dholbach> ROCK!
* dholbach hugs siretart
<siretart> :)
<dholbach> siretart: you? I? :)
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> (i meant uploading) :)
<zakame> cool
<zakame> make that 3
* dholbach archives kdbus (UVF exception request needed)
* dholbach looks at metamonitor
<dolson> woo woo, my first ever real package in ubuntu. I feel so special
<dholbach> :-)
<zakame> rock on
<dolson> ok, now back to kaconnect..
<siretart> uploaded
<dholbach> vbaexpress looks good
<dholbach> testbuilding
<dholbach> jpatrick: no mail to dapper-changes yet
<dholbach> jpatrick: i suppose something went wrong
<jpatrick> dholbach: neither did my kcontrol-kdmtheme package Riddell sent
<sistpoty> hi folks
* siretart loves sbuild
<siretart> hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi siretart
<dolson> hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi dolson
<dholbach> vbaexpress is GO
<jpatrick> dholbach: I think it has to do with the manual processing....
<dholbach> manual?
<sistpoty> siretart, dholbach: anyone of you uploading ubuntustudiolauncher?
<dholbach> sistpoty: siretart did
<sistpoty> dholbach: ah, k... then I won't reupload ;)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> vbaexpress uploaded!
<zakame> I think it is already uploaded
<siretart> sistpoty: yes, I mentioned that 2 mins before you joined this channel :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<jpatrick> dholbach: it's probably still in NEW
<zakame> bye all, gn8!
<zakame> dolson: see my note for qamix
<dholbach> bye zakame
<dholbach> jpatrick: ah sure, yes
* zakame hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> jpatrick: did you get a mail back though?
<dholbach> *wave zakame*
<jpatrick> No :/
<dolson> zakame: I see it, but I don't know what the chances of that happening are... the source hasn't been touched since 2004
<siretart> zakame: it has a LICENSE file
<siretart> I suspect thats okay for ftpmaster in ubunut, but in general, your right
<siretart> uploading qamix now
<zakame> siretart: gaah I grepped for COPYING
<jpatrick> dholbach: aha! it appears at Toadstool's launchpad page so it uploaded okay https://launchpad.net/people/jeremie-corbier/+packages
<dholbach> congratulations!
<siretart> zakame: no problem, sleep well ;)
<dolson> it's like that for almost all of these apps I've worked on... the source hasn't been touched since 2003 or 2004 for a lot of them
<dholbach> looking at keyboardcast
<Toadstool> yeah !
<Toadstool> thanks :)
<zakame> dolson, siretart : if that's the case, is upstream willing to support this, even if code has been untouched for a year now?
<zakame> bah /ignore me, I trust siretart :D
<dolson> they are rather simple programs.. I'm pretty sure that any bugs have been found by now
<zakame> dolson++
<zakame> gn8!
<dolson> cya za
<dolson> lol
<dholbach> Seveas: I just OK'd keyboardcast.
<Seveas> woohoo 
* jpatrick wishes we got 'karma' for packages
<sistpoty> jpatrick: hehe, I also had that idea... if we would, i could sell some karma on ebay now :)
<Kyral> Hey guys
* dholbach OK'd exifprobe.
<Kyral> Anyone with upload rights mind uploading the new GTKEdit?
<siretart> slomo_: around?
<Kyral> the files are at azuredream.homelinux.org/ubuntu
<fbond> hello all
<fbond> revu report has been generated for dssi
<fbond> anyone want to review it?
<fbond> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1783
<Kyral> dholbach: thanks for okaying my UVF Request
<dholbach> Kyral: i will give it Matt and Colin soon.
<dholbach> Kyral: no problem.
<dolson> hey fbond
<fbond> hi dolson
<dholbach> grrrr, why did raphink go? :)
<dolson> fbond: I appreciate your efforts man.. I really do.
<siretart> fbond: err, dssi is on my 'to be synced' list from debian
<dholbach> does somebody have an idea what the first part of his last comment on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1607 is supposed to mean?
<dholbach> (lives)
<dolson> dssi is in debian?
<siretart> yes, it is
<Kyral> okay back to class :D
<siretart> but given that syncs didn't happen for some time now, i'm quite tempted to upload the debian package as 0ubuntu1 :/
<sistpoty> dholbach: only guessing... try make -f debian/rules build && make -f debian/rules clean and see if the files are there
<siretart> dolson: http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/dssi.html
* sistpoty looks at dcfldd
<siretart> dholbach: how do you think about that?
<dholbach> sistpoty: i just didnt understand why to remove .po files :)
<dolson> I think fbond was packaging it before it was showing up in debian..
<dholbach> siretart: i'll go through our NEW then
<sistpoty> dholbach: ah... yes, do files should be there... but not the pot one, right?
<sistpoty> s/do/po/
<siretart> dholbach: it has to go through our NEW this or the other way, thats no difference
<dholbach> sistpoty: the .pot too (it's nice to ship, especially since rosetta wants it) - .mo files are stuff to remove
<siretart> fbond: did you know about dssi in debian?
<dholbach> siretart: it goes through NEW, if we sync it?
<siretart> dholbach: sure. syncing is 'just' faking a changes file and uploading it
<dholbach> not really sure about it
<fbond> siretart: no, this must be fairly recent?
<jpatrick> wb raphink
<dolson> fbond: from the 10th..
<dolson> fbond: I checked several times and never saw it before..
<fbond> my package was first uploaded to REVU on the 9th
<dolson> exactly
<siretart> fbond: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=280165
<Ubugtu> debian bug 280165 in ITP "dssi -- an API designed for software synthesis plugins with native user interfaces" [Wishlist,Fixed] 
<dholbach> is alexis sattler here?
<sistpoty> grr... why do I always add a comment to the wrong package, if I have multiple revu-pages open? *g*
<Yagisan> we have a size limit on ubuntu-motu ?
<Yagisan> my UVF email seems to have bounced
<sistpoty> Yagisan: yes we have... but afaik it didn't bounce but needs moderator approval
<dholbach> ushare is nearly good
<raphink> ty jpatrick
<Yagisan> sistpoty: thanks. I just got my needs to be check by a mod message
<dolson> fbond, siretart: that ITP went nowhere for months, and then right when forrest does it, now it's in debian... figures. what about hexter?
<dolson> ok, kaconnect is up.. I will sleep now.. I must. it is almost 10am. :\
<siretart> dolson: yes, thats a pitty for sure
<siretart> fbond: what do you think. shall ubuntu go with your dssi package or do you want to work together with Mark Hymers?
<Yagisan> siretart: UVF for xvid was emailed. Needs mod approval
<siretart> Yagisan: dholbach is the mailing list moderator ;)
<dholbach> Fuddl: i had a look at nexuiz-data
<fbond> well, i suppose it doesn't matter all that much, in the long run
<dholbach> Yagisan: looking
<fbond> it's probably safe to assume that mine is better :)
<fbond> but i think syncability with Debian is important
<fbond> and that has more long term value than going with the currently better package :)
<dholbach> Yagisan: mail approved
<Yagisan> dholbach: thank you
<siretart> fbond: well, it depends how much commitment you want to give to the package
<siretart> fbond: if you want to care for it in the long run, and don't care about debian at all, I think we should take your package
<siretart> fbond: if you care about both ubuntu and debian, I think you should offer Mark your help and work in a common svn or something on the package
<dholbach> raphink: dunno how relevant rosetta is wrt universe packages (kboggle)
<raphink> what do you mean dholbach ?
<dholbach> KDE pot file for inclusion in Rosetta
<sistpoty> is Kenny Duffus here?
<fbond> siretart: well, I wouldn't personally need the Debian package, but I think it would be better to maximize total gain, and also maximize shared efforts
<fbond> i'll get intouch with Mark
<raphink> dholbach: this is the policy we chose for KDE packages on REVU
<siretart> great :)
<sealne> sistpoty: yep
<fbond> it's not a terribly complicated package; my guess is he will not need too much assistance with it
<sistpoty> sealne: I just looked at dcfldd...
<sealne> sistpoty: the .orig was simply a mv
<sealne> sistpoty: yep thanks
<raphink> dholbach: universe packages are not imported to rosetta?
<sistpoty> sealne: don't touch the upstream tarball... ;)
<sealne> sistpoty: ?
<dholbach> raphink: at least the translations don't get in the language-packs
<sistpoty> sealne: just take the upstream tarball as is... there is no need to mv anything around
<sealne> its supposed to be named .orig ??
<raphink> dholbach: ah ok
<siretart> dholbach: what do you think about dssi?
<sistpoty> sealne: yes it is, but md5sum differed
<raphink> dholbach: but they can be sent upstream for inclusion in the pot file, can't they?
<siretart> dholbach: given that it got through debian/NEW
<dholbach> raphink: they can
<dholbach> raphink: i agree that it's very nice to have, but we shouldnt make that a requirement for package inclusion
<dholbach> siretart: erm
<sistpoty> sealne: and you'll really need to take a look at copyright notices in the sourcecode files... there is at least one different license (sha1.c) than you mention in debian/copyright
<dholbach> siretart: syncing? is the revu package better?
<sealne> sistpoty: md5s are the same for me
<sealne> sistpoty: thanks i hadn't noticed the license thing
<raphink> dholbach: I don't think I made it a requirement
<raphink> dholbach: it was listed among a list of other things
<sealne> sistpoty: i get them both as 33df7c8be205117295899840fe89b0d5
<raphink> dholbach: and I think I'd have accepted the package without it, had there not been other things to say
<dholbach> raphink: Sure.
<dholbach> raphink: Just wanted to ask back.
<siretart> dholbach: the difference isn't big, but I doubt that elmo will do ANY syncs soon :(
<raphink> sure dholbach :)
<sistpoty> sealne: strange... I'll recheck this... maybe I got a flawed SF-mirror
<dholbach> siretart: add it to our Sync page
<raphink> if any pbuilder-allowed reviewer is interested, since it's review day
<raphink> I've completed revu-tools with a small script that find the latest version of a package through all the uploads
<raphink> I'm very lazy ;)
<raphink> so this is something that is run like : `revu-review kboggle'
<raphink> and runs revu-report on the last version of kboggle
<raphink> if any of you want it :)
<dholbach> raphink: put it up for review :)
<raphink> dholbach: well I've uploaded revu-tools 0.4 on NEW a week ago and have no news about it
<raphink> dholbach: so it seems all I can do is wait for far
<dholbach> ah ok
<raphink> unless I put it in the svn again
<sistpoty> sealne: yes, you are right... I really got a flawed mirror *g*
<raphink> :s
<sealne> heh
<dholbach> hmmmmmm, cairomm
<dholbach> juicy
<raphink> dholbach: but if you want it, it's in /home/raphink/revu-review
<sealne> what do you do for multiple licenses?
<dholbach> I OK'd nexuiz
<sistpoty> sealne: see if they go along together... if they don't you can't package it... if they do, you should include all the different licenses in debian/copyright
<Yagisan> sealne: well you could package it if the licenses don't get along, but Ubuntu can't take it. Which licenses ?
<sealne> not a "proper" license
* dholbach OK'd cairomm
<sealne> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/dcfldd-0602121425/dcfldd-1.3.4/sha1.c
<dholbach> dolzzzon: nice work on qmidiroute
<sistpoty> sealne: IANAL, but imo that is compatible to the gpl... just make sure to include that part (as requested)
<Yagisan> sealne: it looks like a modofied bsd. should be fine
<sealne> just add verbatim? ie except for sha1.c which is released uner the following license?
<Yagisan> sealne: verbatim - yes
<Yagisan> sealne: for non-standard verbatim is always a good idea
<sealne> with something similar to what i said above?
<sistpoty> sealne: yes
<sistpoty> sealne: but there seem some more different licenses involved: sha2.c and md5.c at least... (just take a look at all source files)
<sealne> yep was going to
<sistpoty> sealne: (imo all *should* be compatible to gpl, but IANAL *g*)
<sealne> heh, i'd never even thought that some might be under a different license
<sistpoty> hehe, that's why I always grep for copyright when I review a package :)
<Yagisan> sealne: if you want an example of really bad license combining, look up deng on revu
<sistpoty> oh... /me needs to go now... will be back later this evening
<sistpoty> cya
<dholbach> sebest: I made some comments to nautilus-share
<Yagisan> sealne: two different licenses - and fully 1/3 of the source lacks copyright notices stating *which* license applies
<Yagisan> sealne: thankfully upstream is fixing it, so it will have another chance with the ubuntu license gods^W^W revu team
<dholbach> qmidiarp and qarecord look good
<fbond> siretart: I also see in Debian ITPs for dssi0.9-plugin-vst, dssi0.9-plugin-hexter, dssi0.9-plugin-fluidsynth, dssi0.9-plugin-xsynth, ...
<fbond> these itps are from august 2005...
<siretart> fbond: you could reply to those bugs askind the submitter if he is still interested in packaging them
<dholbach> QUITE some packages with one vote :-)
<siretart> fbond: if he doesn't respond (or if you think the bug is ridiculusly long open) retitle the bug from ITP to RFP, and link to prepared packages if you have some
<LaserJock> dholbach: do you have an idea of how long it is currently taking elmo to process non-UVF breaking syncs?
<dholbach> LaserJock: normally he's quite quick
<dholbach> atm he's not
<siretart> LaserJock: it doesn't care if the sync is related to uvf or not. he processes sync if he has time
<dholbach> I archived gperfection2 upload, needs uvf approval
<LaserJock> ok, I just wondered if I had missed some I had crimsun request for me. Must still be in the queue
<Yagisan> siretart. x264 patch for mplayer/mencoder is in malone bug #31519
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31519 in mplayer "Patch to add x264 support." [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31519
<sealne> how would this be for copyright file for dcfldd? : http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/copyright
<dholbach> keytouch-editor looks good too
<Yagisan> sealne: looks good to me
<sebest_> Lathiat, i uploaded version 0ubuntu2 for mod_dnssd on revu
<jpatrick> raphink: can you run revu-report on lastest kmplayer?
<sealne> new dcfldd with sistpoty recomendations fixed http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1804
<raphink> jpatrick: yep
<jpatrick> thanks
<raphink> jpatrick: running now
<raphink> siretart: do you think revu-report could be run automatically for each upload?
<siretart> raphink: if you think it is save to do so, we can install it in hook.d
<raphink> siretart: do you have stats on how many uploads we have per hour?
<crimsun> siretart: pong
<Yagisan> night all
<crimsun> 'night Yagisan
<siretart> crimsun: I think wpasupplicant is ready for upload, care to look at the svn and add yourself to uploaders?
<siretart> raphink: I get an email for every upload, and every upload gets reported to the mailing list
<raphink> yes that's right
<crimsun> siretart: terribly busy lately, but I'll try to look after lectures today
<raphink> :)
<siretart> crimsun: no problem. Just wanted to keep you updated
<siretart> crimsun: you don't have changes to the package pending, do you?
<raphink> siretart: I think there is about 1 update per hour, which is quite ok to run a build on each
<siretart> raphink: I don't want to build every unchecked package unconditionally
<raphink> siretart: ok
<crimsun> siretart: not really. I've got a couple TLS issues that were fixed in 0.4.8, so I'm considering backporting them, but they're not mission-critical for the vast majority of users
<siretart> raphink: you know, building a package is effectively running untrusted commands as root, and we don't really do require 'trusted' keys in the keyring
<raphink> good point
<siretart> crimsun: I see. After this upload (to happen today or tomorrow), I intended to upgrade it to 0.4.8 anyway
<raphink> siretart: how about having (for REVU2) a button on REVU to allow reviewers to run it ?
<siretart> but I wanted 0.4.7 in etch/testing first
<siretart> raphink: good idea, and already planned
<raphink> siretart: oh great :)
<crimsun> siretart: sure, that sounds like a plan since 0_4 is the stable branch
<raphink> siretart: my idea then it to have a button with a field
<raphink> siretart: the field could be used to give an (optional) url to the upstream tarball
<siretart> raphink: perhaps we can do even pre acceptance test. if package fails basic sanity checks, reject it with explanation to the submitter before showing it to reviewers
<raphink> siretart: that seems like a good idea
<raphink> I guess I should get more involved in REVU2 maybe
<siretart> sure, the svn is open for all
<siretart> I don't find time hacking on it :(
<raphink> :s
<lucas> hey, any news regarding sync requests ? I still have a lot of them submitted but not processed
<dholbach> lucas: I'm sure elmo would notify you.
<lucas> yeah, but I'm just concerned that it's taking so long (more than 2 weeks in my case)
<raphink> lucas: I've uploaded revu-tools more than a week ago, let elmo know that it was _urgent_
<raphink> and it hasn't been built yet
<raphink> although I've pinged him about this several times since
<lucas> ok
<lucas> so let's just wait
<lucas> and not discuss ubuntu's infrastructure problems again :-)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> ok
<raphink> siretart: revu-tools 0.4 is still not in universe
<raphink> siretart: but it fixes a few minor bugs, so maybe I should get it in the svn
<raphink> what do you think?
<raphink> siretart: or would you rather install the package?
<dholbach> So how's the REVU party going? Any other packages with one vote waiting for a 2nd look?
<sealne> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1806 dosen't have any
* dholbach looks
<siretart> raphink: I think better directly edit/update the binaries, and lets don't install the package at all for now
<raphink> ok
<raphink> siretart: then I'll adapt 0.4 for revu
<raphink> and I'll put them in the svn
<siretart> ok
<raphink> if that's fine
<siretart> yes, sure
<dholbach> libgtk2-sourcview-perl looks good
<raphink> siretart: commiting now
<raphink> :)
<raphink> oops
<dholbach> sealne: looks good
<siretart> raphink: really annoying that revu is checked out under my uid :/
<raphink> :s
<raphink> siretart: how do you mean?
<sealne> dholbach: thanks for looking
<dholbach> de rien
<siretart> raphink: well, currently I'm the only one who can do a 'svn update'
<sealne> dholbach: i think you commented on the wrong one?
<dholbach> uhm
<dholbach> sealne: which one was it? which source package?
<sealne> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1806
<raphink> dholbach: meaning you commented an old upload
<raphink> not the current one ;)
<sealne> you commented on 1804
<raphink> it's taking hours to commit the svn :s
<dholbach> right
<jpatrick> sealne: looks good to me too :)
<raphink> jpatrick: is your key allowed on ubuntu already?
<jpatrick> raphink: looks like it
<raphink> seeing how busy elmo is lately, I doubt so :(
<raphink> really?
<sealne> dholbach: you commented again on the previous one
<raphink> hehe
<jpatrick> raphink: https://launchpad.net/people/jeremie-corbier/+packages <- I uploaded that for him
<jpatrick> hello freeflying
<raphink> great :)
<jpatrick> just doesn't appear in dapper-changes
<raphink> jpatrick: it has to go through NEW
<jpatrick> that's what I thought
<raphink> so elmo still has to review it
<raphink> before it goes to dapper-changes
<raphink> that''s were revu-tools has been stuck for a week :(
<jpatrick> raphink: so has my kcontrol-kdmtheme
<raphink> siretart: svn seems to be stuck somehow
<raphink> jpatrick: :s
<jpatrick> dholbach: are you uploading?
<dholbach> jpatrick: which one?
<raphink> or revu is just too crowded
<siretart> raphink: I didn't get any mail yet
<jpatrick> dholbach: dcfldd
<raphink> I know siretart , I can't get to commit
<dholbach> jpatrick: i'll let you the pleasure
<siretart> strange
<freeflying> jpatrick: hi
<raphink> how uploaded a .deb to revu ?
<raphink> s/how/who/
<jpatrick> dholbach: ok, sir
<dholbach> :-)
<siretart> raphink: scp
<raphink> siretart: I managed to run a svn update half an hour ago
<raphink> but now I can't commit or update
<raphink> siretart: how do you mean?
<raphink> scp what do what?
<jpatrick> dholbach: wait don't 2 MOTUs have to accept?
<siretart> 18:16:22 < raphink> how uploaded a .deb to revu ?
<dholbach> jpatrick: hm?
<raphink> siretart: I mean there's a .deb in /home/ftp/incoming ;)
<raphink> which seems rather strange
<siretart> raphink: ah, yes, people do strange things sometimes ;)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> still not committing :(
<siretart> in this case, the uploader didn't read the instructions. at least not the part about uploading with full source (-S -sa)
<raphink> yep
<raphink> siretart: this for example should be a reject case
<raphink> or it is actually
<raphink> hehe
<siretart> yes. as well as a wrong upload target, or a version number lower than already in archive, or some other cornercases
<raphink> ok
<jpatrick> sealne: uploaded
<sealne> cool
<sealne> what happens to it after this?
<jpatrick> elmo will look at it and move it to universe
<sealne> k
<jpatrick> ...sometime ;)
<sealne> ...maybe.. :)
<raphink> siretart: the svn is really stuck
<raphink> siretart: could you check it ?
<raphink> or maybe restart it, I dunno
<LaserJock> raphink: breaking tiber already? ;-)
<raphink> haha
<siretart> raphink: restart, I can't see anything suspicious
<raphink> siretart: I've restarted the commit 3 times
<siretart> hm
<raphink> I get a ping from tiber
<raphink> quite long one (about 400ms)
<raphink> but still
<raphink> I run an svn update to check
<raphink> but it doesn't seem to do anything either
<phanatic> hi people
<raphink> hi phanatic
<phanatic> may i join you for a revu day? ;)
<raphink> sure :)
<raphink> do
* jpatrick archives smb4k
<LaserJock> I think that gausssum could probably be nuked from REVU, I took over the Debian ITP and got it in unstable. It is currently on the SyncRequests wiki page *hint*.
<raphink> :)
<raphink> LaserJock: shall it be synced as NEW ?
<LaserJock> yeah
<raphink> well then sure there's no reason to keep it on REVU
<LaserJock> right
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1634 ?
<raphink> jpatrick: yes?
<phanatic> this one needs only one more approval: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1757 :)
<jpatrick> raphink: just wanted to make sure it was a-okay :)
<raphink> how do you mean it was ok jpatrick ?
<jpatrick> never mind
<LaserJock> so after the REVU day is done will we have a REVU cleanup at all?
<jpatrick> phanatic: nice
<raphink> siretart: after 15 minutes stuck, what would you think ?
<raphink> siretart: svn still won't commit
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, thanks for your review of gswitch, but it needs libswitch which is not in the archives yet
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: i built it beforehand
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: it was installed
<Gloubiboulga> oh ok :/
<Gloubiboulga> I'll work on it then :)
<dholbach> maybe you need to tweak the dependencies to get that missing file
<dholbach> i'm not sure - i just built and installed it
<siretart> raphink: do you commit via local or via ssh?
<raphink> siretart: ssh
<raphink> and the ssh works fine with tiber
<raphink> I'm using it currently
<phanatic> hey Gloubiboulga :)
<Gloubiboulga> hello phanatic :)
<raphink> siretart: I agree it could be easier locally ;)
<phanatic> raphink: thanks for uploading libgtk2-sourceview-perl :)
<raphink> it's not uploaded yet
<raphink> now it is phanatic
<phanatic> raphink: :)
<phanatic> jpatrick: thanks for your approval too
<jpatrick> raphink: wow I almost uploaded
<raphink> too late jpatrick ;)
<siretart> raphink: scp your changes to tiber, and commit from there
<jpatrick> ;)
<raphink> jpatrick: did you upload dcfldd ?
<raphink> siretart: yes I'll do that
<jpatrick> raphink: yes
<raphink> jpatrick: can you archive it then?
<jpatrick> yes, sir
<raphink> siretart: scp gets stuck too! lol
<raphink> there's a pb somewhere ...
<raphink> if it's not with tiber, it's with my machine
<raphink> ssh works fine, but scp doesn't :s
<siretart> raphink: that explains at least why svn got stuck ;)
<phanatic> can i help your work with something? or shall i just sit and create packages? :D
<raphink> indeed
<raphink> siretart: the funny thing is that it does it both ways
<raphink> phanatic: you can review packages if you want :)
<raphink> and send your comments by email
<raphink> I'll publish them
<phanatic> ok, i'll do that :)
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, I've changed the location of the script in the netswitch package, that's why gswitch is not happy
<Gloubiboulga> it's not a big deal :)
<raphink> siretart: at last I managed to commit it!
<raphink> locally ;)
<LaserJock> how big is a REVU svn checkout?
<raphink> not so big
<siretart> raphink: I'm quite tired now. can I trust you and just update the svn? ;)
<raphink> sure
<raphink> LaserJock: right now the svn checkout is 623 kB ;)
<raphink> siretart: I take the responsability of my changes :)
<LaserJock> not big at all
<LaserJock> the doc team checkout is ~200MB
<siretart> updated
<siretart> LaserJock: revu is just a bunch of python scripts
<raphink> oh no it's less actually LaserJock
<raphink> it's 481 kB
<raphink> siretart: thanks
<LaserJock> I see
<raphink> siretart: can you just link /srv/revu1/scripts/revu-review to /usr/local/bin ?
<raphink> and that'll be it :)
<siretart> done
<raphink> thanks
<raphink> ok dholbach you can now run `revu-review $package [url] ` on tiber from anywhere
<siretart> cool!
<raphink> that will run revu report on the latest upload of $package and $url will be taken for the upstream tarball
<raphink> :)
<raphink> testing a bit around ...
<raphink> hi seth|lappy
<seth|lappy> hiya raphink :) how comes your quest for MOTU?
<raphink> how do you mean seth|lappy ?
<seth|lappy> raphink, are you MOTU yet?
<raphink> sure :)
<raphink> since 2 weeks iirc
<seth|lappy> oh :D v. nice
<seth|lappy> (you can tell I haven't been around for a bit)
<raphink> hehe :)
<raphink> so you might not know that lucas, tonio and jpatrick are now MOTUs too :)
<raphink> :)
<seth|lappy> good good :) we need more KDE-leaning MOTUs :P
<raphink> exactly ;)
<seth|lappy> once I finish my current project, I'll start putting together my app for motu
<raphink> seth|lappy: you're a member already, right?
<seth|lappy> but one thing at a time for right now
<seth|lappy> yes, I'm already a member
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> want to take part in REVU day seth|lappy ?
<seth|lappy> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1416 << should I remove the CVS stuff since it is in upstream? And if so, should I use a clean rule, or change upstream tarball
<seth|lappy> raphink, when is it?
<raphink> right today :)
<seth|lappy> ah, hehe
<seth|lappy> what shall I do to participate? ;)
<raphink> seth|lappy: reviewing for example :)
<raphink> seth|lappy: you can review packages on REVU and send me your comments and the url of the package on REVU. I'll publish your comments
<raphink> :)
<dholbach> raphink: i don't have tiber login
<raphink> dholbach: really?
<raphink> dholbach: I don't think anyone would object to give you one
<raphink> siretart, ajmitch_ : any of you around?
<raphink> in the meanwhile, you can ask me to run the scripts dholbach :)
<dholbach> raphink: I'm not sure, if I need it.
<dholbach> raphink: and I try to keep the amount of machines I break/have-to-fix small :)
<raphink> haha
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> dholbach: well you review quite a lot, can be useful ;)
<dholbach> raphink: I didn't even want to have a vserver for my new domain :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> wb LaserJock
<LaserJock> thanks raphink
<raphink> :)
<jpatrick> raphink: what's the difference between ubuntu-dev and motu on LP?
<raphink> jpatrick: you have to be a dev to be a MOTU
<raphink> so when you are a dev you can ask to be a MOTU
<raphink> most devs being MOTUs irrc
<raphink> iirc
<dholbach> ubuntu-dev is the upload rights control (official team)
<raphink> seth|lappy: do you want comix to be nuked or archived?
<seth|lappy> raphink, nuke it, I'll have to use a different source pkg name
<dholbach> we use motu as a team for forwarding bugs to universe-bugs@
<raphink> sure
<dholbach> we could do polls over the motu team
<dholbach> we control it
<raphink> nuked
<jpatrick> so can I join the motu group? :)
<raphink> jpatrick: you just have to ask a MOTU :)
<raphink> I'll add you now if you want jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> yes, please raphink :)
<raphink> jpatrickdavies@gmail.com
<raphink> Jonathan Patrick Davies
<seth|lappy> mmph, more hours in the day are needed
<raphink> this one right?
<jpatrick> yes
<raphink> not the gmx one jpatrick
<raphink> seth|lappy: lol
<raphink> jpatrick: please ask ogra to make you an administrator on it
<raphink> I can't do that
<seth|lappy> raphink, I am working with my company to double the number of staff we have hired, redesign the website, create a new documentation wiki, and a new logo and design, so that takes a lot of my time currently
<raphink> dholbach: how come you're deactivated on the motu LP team btw?
<seth|lappy> so I need more time in the day, so I can work on Ubuntu too ^_^
<raphink> seth what is your job and where do you live currently?
<jpatrick> raphink: he's on the list at the same time
<raphink> oh yes right jpatrick :)
<raphink> I had not seen
<jpatrick> okay, that is odd
<raphink> jpatrick: what?
<seth|lappy> raphink, I live in Missouri (USA), and I work for Zathyus Networks, which is based in Maryland (USA), as their general manager
<raphink> oh nice :)
<jpatrick> two dholbach's at launchpad :/
<raphink> how old are you seth?
<seth|lappy> just 18
<raphink> ouch
<seth|lappy> but oh well, it means you'll die from old age first :)
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> seth did you create the company?
<seth|lappy> raphink, no, my friend at the university of maryland did
<raphink> when did you join it ?
<seth|lappy> but it's paying for both of us to go to college :) with some left over
<seth|lappy> umm, Nov 2002
<raphink> seth oh you joined quite a time ago
<seth|lappy> indeed, over three years now I've been working with them :)
<raphink> yep
<seth|lappy> alright, class is over. Gotta run :) have a good day all MOTUs and others
<jpatrick> is it "3.5.1-0ubuntu1+svn20060204" or "3.5.1+svn20060204-0ubuntu1"?
<LaserJock> raphink: btw, you don't have to be a MOTU to join the motu LP team necessarily ;-)
<raphink> yes I know that LaserJock
<raphink> jpatrick: latter
<jpatrick> you have to be part of ubuntu-dev
<jpatrick> ok
<raphink> jpatrick: no you have to be an ubuntu-dev to be a MOTU, but not to be in the MOTU team
<raphink> MOTUs are admins on the LP MOTU team
<raphink> there are people who are only approved to it
<raphink> and are not MOTUs ;)
<jpatrick> right. :)
<stratus> dholbach: please review MOTU/UVFStatus when you can.
<dholbach> stratus: will do
<stratus> dholbach: thanks!
<raphink> pfiew
<raphink> REVU day generated 56 mails on the ML today :)
<raphink> 5x times more than usually :)
<dholbach> :-))))
<raphink> and it's not yet done
<raphink> although in 10 minutes we have our meeting ;)
<stratus> was it REVU day or a spammer?
* stratus hides
<raphink> hmmpf
<dholbach> tssssss
<dholbach> stratus should do some reviews himself *poke* ;)
<raphink> well said dholbach
<raphink> exactly
<raphink> what did you do for REVU day so far stratus ? :)
<psusi> lol
<psusi> http://www.flickr.com/photos/86444323@N00/81971182/
<dholbach> review UVF exceptions
<psusi> now THAT is funny... and hot...
<psusi> meeting starts in 10 right?
<stratus> raphink: i did the REVU dance
<raphink> stratus: cool
<stratus> lol
<raphink> stratus: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/files/no-pony-for-you.jpg :
<stratus> raphink: oh :-(
<stratus> raphink: at least i still have super cow powers
<raphink> stratus: where?
<stratus> raphink: apt-get |tail -1
<stratus> raphink: :P
<raphink> ah
<lfittl> raphink: please review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1811 again
<raphink> lfittl: meeting is about to begin
<lfittl> k, could you do it afterwards?
<raphink> sure
<raphink> lfittl: the issue I pointed out was not fixed imo, and can't be fixed by anyone else than upstream
<lfittl> raphink: read my comment ;)
<raphink> I'll think about it
<raphink> yes FF is soon that is right
<raphink> but a copyright issue is a major one to my opinon
<raphink> and as it is, we do not know under what terms these files are released
<lfittl> well, I am sure upstream wanted them to be under the GPL, and just forgot to add the gpl header
<raphink> well I happened to find weird things in codes sometimes
<raphink> FF is in a week
<raphink> maybe I can review this package now
<raphink> and wait a bit for an answer
<jpatrick> lfittl: you're source contains a CVS dir
<raphink> if you don't get an answer quick enough, we'll release it
<pef> hello
<lfittl> jpatrick: upstream issue, I know
<lfittl> raphink: k, will write to upstream after the meeting
<raphink> thanks lfittl
<jpatrick> I usually delete the CVS dirs in the .orig if any
<lfittl> jpatrick: that's bad, the only reason to change the .orig.tar.gz is to remove non-dfsg compliant stuff
<dholbach> everybody in #ubuntu-meeting?
<tseng> oh dholbach
<tseng> ok*
<dholbach> hey tseng
<pef> motu meeting right now :)
<LaserJock> anybody know if mdt is installed on tiber?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: do you just want me to do it? I can work on it right now if you want?
<LaserJock> and then move the Sync Requests content over
<sistpoty> LaserJock: that would be great :)
<sistpoty> yeehaa
<trappist> do I need to register a new product in malone if I find a bug in a package that's not registered as a product?
<LaserJock> trappist: did you look under Ubuntu?
<trappist> LaserJock: there it is, thanks
<tepsipakki> is the revu-day finished already? does someone have time to take a look at gtkpod-aac? =)
<LaserJock> trappist: btw, you can search for Ubuntu packages at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+search
<trappist> LaserJock: that's helpful, thanks
<trappist> next question: the bug I was about to report has already been reported, then rejected by somebody who couldn't duplicate the bug in dapper, but I can.  Is that a new bug then, or just add a comment to the rejected bug?
<LaserJock> trappist: you should be able to change the status to confirm and write a comment that you are able to confirm the bug for Dapper
<dolson> raphink: regarding qarecord, the source hasn't been touched since 2004.. I don't know the likelihood of upstream complying with your request.. but I will ask
<LaserJock> raphink: are you around?
<raphink> LaserJock: I'm getting something to eat
<raphink> and getting a pause from my computer screen ;)
<raphink> I'll be back in a short while :)
<LaserJock> raphink: fine, be that way ;-) I'm eating lunch at my computer
* sistpoty restarts X right now... bbl
<tepsipakki> oh, someone already commented on gtkpod-aac..
<tepsipakki> the comments also affect gtkpod, I think
<tepsipakki> -s
<dolson> siretart: there was a typo in debian/copyright in qamix, so I dput the fix
<sistpoty> LaserJock: do you have the wiki-page setup already?
<LaserJock> getting there , just a sec
<sistpoty> ok
<ajmitch_> hi all
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch_
* ajmitch_ missed a meeting again, I see :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch_> that was expected
<ajmitch_> since I have no net access where I'm staying
<LaserJock> sistpoty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/WorkInProgress
* sistpoty grabs the lock
<LaserJock> sistpoty: is that kinda what you were thinking about?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: yes :)
<LaserJock> my thought is that when a MOTU has uploaded or requested the sync or whatever for a wannabe then they can put it into the "Done" category
<sistpoty> LaserJock: done should be only, if the sync has been made (in guess elmo forget's a sync)
<LaserJock> but I don't know how to handle rejections of wannabe work. is that something we need to worry about?
<sistpoty> argl... why do I keep putting apostrophes where none belong
<sistpoty> LaserJock: we can update the table or put some text to the bugno
<LaserJock> sistpoty: my thought was to move it to Done when the request has been made and then the wannabe can remove it from Done when it goes through
<LaserJock> that would work too
<sistpoty> LaserJock: ok for me as well
<sealne> "new" rather than "done" or something?
<LaserJock> "MOTU Approved"?
<sealne> thats clear
<LaserJock> so when a MOTUWannabe has something that needs MOTU approval or at least are working on they can put it in "In Progress" and then when a MOTU acts on it then they should move it to "MOTU Approved" and then when everything is satisfactory for the wannabe they can remove the entry from "MOTU Approved"
<LaserJock> does that make sense?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: ^^ ?
<sistpoty> hm... why not just "in progress" and "done"?
<LaserJock> done isn't very descriptive for wannabe's
<sistpoty> if it's motu-approved, the motu moves it to done section or makes a comment in the comment section if not
<sistpoty> well, we should add some description to it what it's all about :)
<ajmitch_> yet another wiki page?
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: yes
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: got 3 of 3 votes to handle it via wiki
* ajmitch_ hopes this one doesn't go stale like all the others
<LaserJock> yeah, I guess your right, but I think maybe "MOTU Approved" is a better description
<LaserJock> I got very out voted, and I don't even count ;-)
<ajmitch_> so anything I do has to go through here, how fun
<sistpoty> LaserJock: but then we'll need another section like "sync requested"
<ajmitch_> Nafallo_away: ping
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: if you don't want that I work on the same package as you, yes ;)
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: I think I might just go & work on debian for awhile, they have less rules :P
<LaserJock> sistpoty: no, I was thinking if it was requested it would go to "MOTU Approved" and when it went through the wannabe can remove it
<sistpoty> LaserJock: but where should my packages go, for which I already requested a sync? to motu approved as well?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: you have a point there
<LaserJock> your right
<LaserJock> ok, but I think we should make a point of removing items from "Done" once they are in the repos
<LaserJock> otherwise the list will get unwieldly
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: honestly, I think we need some coordination, at least since currently the syncs are on hold... I even keep losing track of only the syncs I've requested
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: and malone was considered to be more painful than having to edit a wiki page?
<LaserJock> and it is also hard for us wannabes because we are waiting on both MOTU approval and elmo, etc.
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: yes, since you don't get a list of all packages that are worked on
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: I got out voted ;-)
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: that's a shame
<LaserJock> well, I don't really even count. I need to just shut up.
<sistpoty> LaserJock: you didn't even cast a explicit vote :P
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: you do count
<ajmitch_> and any sensible ideas should be heard
<LaserJock> sistpoty: yes, I said (d), but maybe I wasn't clear enough
<sistpoty> LaserJock: oh... right... you said (d) before the poll started *g*
<LaserJock> I didn't take forever to make up my mind like the MOTUs did ;-)
<sistpoty> hehe
<LaserJock> lol, anyway. I'm not sure that we are set up yet to do everything through Malone etc. so the wiki is about the best we can do for the time being
<ajmitch_> one of the problems with irc meetings - only those that are there get to have a say :)
<sistpoty> and even the one's that are there don't say anything... at least the number of total votes (4?) is very small
<LaserJock> I think being able to use REVU for wannabe workflow would be excellent but I think we would need LP authentication
<sistpoty> LaserJock: bah... don't hurry me *g*
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: yes, that was meant to be done soon after UBZ in november
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I'm not terribly good with Python but I'd like to be able to use xml-rpc on LP in the future so maybe I will have to dig into REVU2
<ajmitch_> I don't know if the authserver has been opened up for our use yet or not
<ajmitch_> wouldn't surprise me if it's still open on RT
<sistpoty> LaserJock: I don't think that you can easily get access granted for xml-rpc/LP
<sistpoty> but not sure though
<LaserJock> sistpoty: not yet, but maybe in the future ;-)
* ajmitch_ wonders if all the teams (like the mono team) has to go through this WorkInProgress page
<LaserJock> I'm getting the LP mentality
<LaserJock> "one day, I'll be able to ..."
<LaserJock> :-)
<ajmitch_> LaserJock, sistpoty: do you think all MOTUs will have to use this page?
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: at least look at it if there is work done on a package already...
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: that was the plan, more or less, so there isn't duplication of work, etc.
* ajmitch_ imagines that will not happen with the mono packages, for good reasons :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: although I think Teams manage workflow better
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: and for packages that need time to work on them it would be better... otherwise we have the risk that more ppl. work on the same package
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: we coordinate just fine on irc
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: sometimes I work on packages when I'm not on irc
<ajmitch_> I'm talking about the mono team in particular
<sistpoty> ah
<sistpoty> well, I think we could add s.th. like "mono packages coordinate on irc" :)
<sistpoty> in proper english though
<ajmitch_> that's just 1 example
<LaserJock> we could at least have links to different teams workflow (if they have any). it's just a matter of being able to figure out what people are working on
<LaserJock> I keep somewhat of a ToDo list for the Science team
<LaserJock> although, I'm pretty much it for what we are talking about
* ajmitch_ just gets a little unhappy about coming onto irc in the morning & being told "you must work this way!" :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: I understand
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: I don't want to make this wiki a holy cow or s.th.
<ajmitch_> I appreciate the work that you've put into arranging this
<LaserJock> I think that it is mostly useful for wannabes and larger projects that are going to take some time
<sistpoty> actually I just had the feeling that with the unmet deps list getting smaller, we will run into coordination problems
<sistpoty> but I start feeling that I'm the only one ... ?
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: sure
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: that always happens
<LaserJock> do we have a FTBFS list yet?
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: probably not
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: I just thought that it's not so bad to just file a bug on a package (which can be done just by email) & say that you're working on it
<ajmitch_> like we did for merges
<ajmitch_> that seemed to work out ok
<ajmitch_> I was very glad to get away from the wiki for merges
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: if we could group bugs properly in LP to have a list of all packages being worked on, that would have been my choice
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: we also considered (ab)using the merge-list for that purpose, but this will a) lead to work for me *g* and b) might be quite error prone
<LaserJock> so should we be reassigning bugs to ourselves if we are fixing them?
<ajmitch_> so noone else was willing to take the page you did for merges & reuse it?
<ajmitch_> it wouldn't have taken much coding
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: LaserJock did, right?
<ajmitch_> and he was outvoted
<marcin`> hello all
<ajmitch_> hi
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: so how would it work? with the merges we were able to grep the the title right? how would we do the same for workflow bugs
<marcin`> finally I got some free time and want to finish some packaging work
<marcin`> and of course got a question to MOTU's
<marcin`> I got package that has few optional elements
<LaserJock> I'm just not sure how one would populate this list
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: it were only 3 votes... maybe we could revote right here as soon as raphink is back?
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: you could put whatever was needed in the title & in the description
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: or would this be very unkind
<marcin`> it's core package and some themes for this package
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: no, I don't like having another small vote with few people around
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: or on the list?
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: as I said, I've still got lots to do in debian :)
<LaserJock> I suggested a motu-workfow team but I don't think adding more teams to LP is the answer
<marcin`> the problem is that package needs at least one theme to work but there is no one 'hardcoded' specific theme
<marcin`> so I don't know hot to set dependencies between core package and theme packages
<LaserJock> so maybe we need to have the wiki for now while we are discussing/coding a longer term solution?
<marcin`> could someone help me and tell how resolve this problem?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: the list could get populated by a special bug-title
<ajmitch_> marcin`: each theme could provide package-theme, and the main package depend on that
<ajmitch_> though you'd want the dep to be real | virtual
<ajmitch_> or you just depend on theme1 | theme2 | theme3
<marcin`> ok but then how to make apt to install at least one theme?
<ajmitch_> just as I said
<LaserJock> sistpoty: ok, so what  .py files should I be looking at on tiber?
<ajmitch_> dependencies
<marcin`> ajmitch_: hmm I need to test it...
<sistpoty> LaserJock: erm... what exactly do you want to look at?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: what it would take to make a list using a special bug title flag
<sistpoty> LaserJock: that's easy... grab the bzr from http://revu.tauware.de/~sistpoty/mergeWebTool
<LaserJock> sistpoty: not that I know what I'm doing, but I would be interested in poking around
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: just some simple python code to parse
<LaserJock> sistpoty: a thanks
<sistpoty> LaserJock: I'll tell you which script exactly... as soon as I've found out myself *g*
<sistpoty> LaserJock: scripts/parseEMail.py
<LaserJock> sistpoty: ok, I see it
<sistpoty> LaserJock: regex_subject/regex_subject_libstdc would need to be adjusted, but that's pretty much all
<sistpoty> LaserJock: oh, and right at the beginning: class DBCallback should insert an entry if it's not in there... otherwise we'd need a list of all packages that need work beforehand
<LaserJock> ok
#ubuntu-motu 2006-02-21
* sistpoty needs to restart x for xgl-test
<sistpoty> bbl
<ajmitch_> sigh, Xgl died *again*
* ajmitch_ switched back to Xorg for now, can't be bothered running unstable stuff
<ajmitch_> ok, f-spot UVF exception requested
<ajmitch_> we'll see if this one goes through
<ajmitch_> it's probably about 2K under the size limit
<ajmitch_> ah no, only 32K
<marcin`> errrr I'll get mad....
<marcin`> what can I do when dpkg says: Not replacing deleted config file /usr/share/.... ?
<marcin`> how can I force dpkg to reinstall this file?
<ajmitch_> ah, there's a --force-confmiss option or similar
<marcin`> ajmitch_: didn't work
<sistpoty> stupid glx... doesn't want to respect my improvement *G*
<ajmitch_> marcin`: I said 'or similar', my memory is lacking here
<marcin`> ajmitch_: your memory is propably ok because dpkg accepted this option
<marcin`> ajmitch_: although it's true that I cannot see this option in --help or man dpkg ;/
<marcin`> ajmitch_: ok worked.. I had to purge remove package
<marcin`> ajmitch_: and then install package with --force-confmiss
<raphink> sistpoty: got my name called?
<marcin`> ajmitch_: btw what is the cause of this error? "Not replacing deleted config file" ?
<raphink> sistpoty: I agree that holding a 3-people MOTU meeting is not the best way to have democratic choices taken
<sistpoty> raphink: we were just discussing if a wiki-page is the best thing to handle the workflow
<raphink> sure
<dholbach> what do you think about an announce on the mailing list and a launchpad poll?
<raphink> too bad there wasn't anyone to discuss that earlier during the meeting
<sistpoty> raphink: would you mind if we do the vote again?
<raphink> I don't mind sistpoty
<raphink> sistpoty: but then let's do as dholbach proposes
<sistpoty> hehe, just wanted to write that *G*
<sistpoty> who will create the poll?
<raphink> sistpoty: doing it here unofficially wouldn't be fair after "officially" voting during the meeting
<sistpoty> yes
<ajmitch_> dholbach: it's fine if people take part ;)
<ajmitch_> dholbach: the meeting time only had 2 votes, last I heard
<raphink> ajmitch_: can't be much worse than the number of votes we got during the meeting
<raphink> ajmitch_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/MOTU_2006-02-15
<dholbach> don't be so pessimistic
<raphink> ajmitch_: just so you can see how alone we felt in the end ;)
<ajmitch_> I read through the meeting scrollback
<raphink> ok
<sistpoty> hehe, the raphink and sistpoty meeting :)
<ajmitch_> dholbach: I'm a realist, we've gotr ahistory of noone speaking up :)
<raphink> sistpoty: I'll blame nobody, since I often leave meetings in the middle myself
<sistpoty> he, and I tend to miss TB/CC meetings
<raphink> hehe
<dholbach> ajmitch_: but that's not how teams and pioneer atmosphere works
<ajmitch_> dholbach: I know, and that's a problem
<LaserJock> i've got so much freaking paperwork I'm floating in and out. Stupid laser saftey and travel forms  :\
* ajmitch_ wishes ssh wasn't so lagged today
* ajmitch_ checks for any f-spot supporters on the motu list :)
* sistpoty tries yet another xgl rebuild
<sistpoty> bbl
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: it worked?
<sistpoty> xserver-xgl? yes
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: but my fix to fix the colors of xosview? no :(
<ajmitch_> Riddell: btw, I wish I'd gotten some of those  specially sabdfl-signed kubuntu cds ;)
<ajmitch_> I can't recall if I managed to score some kubuntu cds or not
<Riddell> ajmitch_: I can sign a Kubuntu CD and send it to you if you want
<sistpoty> ok, /me is off again... cya
<ajmitch_> Riddell: though it'd costa a lot to send to NZ
* ajmitch_ really wishes that ssh wasn't lagged by about 4-5 seconds
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: is that AU to NZ?
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: yes, caused by someone downloading stuff
<ajmitch_> usually it's ~80ms
<dholbach> good night
<LaserJock> cya dholbach
<dholbach> night LaserJock
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o fbond]  by ChanServ
<Yagisan> StevenK: ping
<Yagisan> StevenK: n/m - see you at lunch
<robertj> hey all, I've got a simple little package I made, and it is oh-so-humble. Can someone take a look at it and rip me a new one ;) It builds under the pbuilder and lintian doesn't complain. Can anone take a look and offer some pointers to a first-timer?
<Hobbsee> robertj: would help if you gave a link to it :P
<robertj> Hobbsee, http://www.music.uga.edu/wip/packages/
<sistpoty> hi again
<sistpoty> ping ajmitch_
<bmonty> evening everyone
<crimsun> evening bmonty
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: yes?
<LaserJock_away> nick LaserJock
<LaserJock> darn / ;-)
<LaserJock> hi bmonty
<LaserJock> sistpoty: do you know if mdt is installed on tiber?
<bmonty> hey LaserJock
<bmonty> I've been out of touch for awhile...is there a list we are tracking who is doing what with unmet deps?  I found the list of packages that need work
<Toadstool> hi again MOTUs
<LaserJock> bmonty: well, after today's MOTU meeting we started a list at MOTU/WorkInProgress
<Toadstool> how's the REVU day going ? :)
<bmonty> ok
<bmonty> LaserJock: you are MOTU now?
<LaserJock> bmonty: I tried yesterday, but nobody who had sponsored my uploads were there so the deferred me to next TB meeting
<bmonty> LaserJock: ahhh...I know that feeling :(
<LaserJock> bmonty: I think everybody has been work on cleaning up REVU before FF so I don't know how much unmet deps work has been done
<ajmitch_> sistpoty:ICMP ECHO REPLY
<Toadstool> :D
<bmonty> LaserJock: well I'm going to start working on them :)
<bmonty> sistpoty: I'm still working on the LDAP/Kerberos info in the wiki, its taking longer to document than I originally thought
<sistpoty> bmonty: ?
<bmonty> sistpoty: weren't we talking about single sign on with LDAP and kerberos?
<sistpoty> bmonty: no... maybe you mean siretart?
<bmonty> sistpoty: possibly, sorry about that :)
<sistpoty> np ;)
<Toadstool> hi sistpoty !
<sistpoty> hi Toadstool
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: bah, you pinged, here's another reply :P
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: sorry, must have been after my provider forced me to disconnect *g*
<ajmitch_> 20min ago :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: can you add me to the LP motu group? I'd like to setup the poll now
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: strange, didn't get a pong... :)
<Toadstool> <ajmitch_> sistpoty:ICMP ECHO REPLY <-- i think it is a pong ;)
<sistpoty> yes... but I guess the packet was lost somewhere at my provider's pppoe srv ;)
<Toadstool> damn provider :)
<ajmitch_> sistpoty: one moment
<ajmitch_> lp name is sistpoty?
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: yes
<Toadstool> good night everybody
<sistpoty> gn8 Toadstool
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: thx
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: args... seems like normal members of a team can't create a poll :(
<ajmitch_> probably not
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: can you set me to administrator as well, or can only ogra do that?
<ajmitch_> probably just ogra
<ajmitch_> it takes 20-30 sec for a page to load
* ajmitch_ cannot change you to admin
<sistpoty> ok... then I'll have to wait
<sistpoty> thx for trying ajmitch_ :)
<bmonty> good night everyone
<Kyral> lol, GPixPod Upstream released a new ver before I could finish packahing this on
<ajmitch_> why is that funny?
<Kyral> dunno
<LaserJock> sistpoty: lol, I could make the poll for you ;-)
<Kyral> it amuses me
<sistpoty> LaserJock: sure, go ahead :)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: really? you wouldn't mind. I don't want to take your poll away from you.
<sistpoty> LaserJock: no... actually I had hoped s.o. else would have done it till now :)
<sistpoty> ok... /me really needs to go to bed now... gn8 everyone
<ajmitch_> night sistpoty
<LaserJock> darn
<LaserJock> I was going to verify the poll options with him
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> dangit I keep getting those "Script-Not-Executable" things
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: can you take a look at https://launchpad.net/people/motu/+poll/motu-workflow
<ajmitch_> 'where do we want to force people to go today?' :)
<Kyral> Can someone ping me
<ajmitch_> you have 'no change', and then 2 options with bugs
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: well, the no change wouldn't be forcing anybody to do anything ;-)
<Hobbsee> Kyral: ping?
<LaserJock> should I make it more clear that it would be a voluntary system?
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: I know :)
<ajmitch_> LaserJock: sure, but anything in MOTU is essentially voluntary
<LaserJock> true
<LaserJock> do you understand the options ok, I was at the meeting so I know the discussion behind the options
<ajmitch_> I understand, because I read the meeting log
<ajmitch_> & I've discussed it here with you
<LaserJock> hmm, so maybe I should send an email to -motu announcing the poll with more background
<Kyral> Hobbsee: I meant ping literally
<Hobbsee> Kyral: oh :(
<Kyral> My college net is going wonky
<Hobbsee> Kyral: [15:02]  [CTCP]  Received CTCP-PING reply from Kyral: 1 second.  that better?
<Kyral> yah
<Hobbsee> :)
<ajmitch_> Kyral: they're both just irc messages
<ajmitch_> so ctcp ping isn't going to be much different
<Kyral> ajmitch_: sorry, used to asking for pings to judge lag :P
<kreit> can you please confirm that fonts look better in gnome than in kde (clearer, less blurred, antialias)?
<ajmitch_> no
<kreit> ajmitch_: answering me?
<LaserJock> kreit: I don't think I've noticed a difference but I haven't paid much attention to that for a while
<ajmitch_> kreit: that would mean I've have to have gnome & kde on the same box & test them both :)
<minghua> kreit: using dapper?
<kreit> minghua: no, why?
<kreit> ajmitch_: no, just gtk and qt :)
<ajmitch_> & some applications properly configured to test them
<kreit> ajmitch_: yes
<minghua> kreit: because there's something wrong with dapper's fonts right now, but since you are not, it doesn't matter
<kreit> however, is it unanimously believed that open office antialias is terrible?
<LaserJock> ajmitch_: so does the poll have sufficient options do you think? Would you like to add any more?
<LaserJock> hi minghua
<minghua> evening LaserJock
<kreit> i mean i don't remember to have ever enjoyed working in open office as i enjoy working in abiword. abiword has a very nice antialias, while openoffice's's blured.
<kreit> s/open\ office/openoffice/
<kreit> s/blurred/blured/
<LaserJock> umm, openoffice vs. abiword isn't kde vs. gnome, I don't think
<kreit> LaserJock: didn't connect them. i know openoffice is not connected to kde.
<dolson> man, that whole time I was in the wrong channel
<Kyral> Malone 31594
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31594 in configure-debian "Desktop and .menu files use su instead of sudo" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31594
<Kyral> A Debian Native package
<Kyral> if I fix it, it will add to the Delta
<Kyral> oh well :D
<Kyral> good lord my Hackergotchi needs work
<LaserJock> Kyral: better than mine ;-)
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> okay I attached the debdiff anyone wanna upload it?
<Kyral> ;P
<Kyral> hey seth
<LaserJock> hi seth
<seth> hi LaserJock and friends
<Kyral> *twitch*
<Kyral> I'm "And Friends"?!
<Kyral> j/l
<Kyral> j/k even
<LaserJock> Kyral: worse, I'm not "friends" ;-)
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> No he named you :P
* dolson casts Level 3 Thoggen Speed Increase
<dolson> no, I am losing my powers.. :(
<dolson> fbond: is the whole dssi thing sorted? is it going to be sync'd? right now there are 6 pkgs in debian that we want that aren't in dapper yet..  of them are dssi stuff
<dolson> :( I can sketch movie frames faster than Thoggen can encode them
<minghua> lol
<raphink> mooh
* ajmitch_ agrees
<ajmitch_> raphink: well said
<raphink> ajmitch_: I had planned to wake up in 2 hours but a friend of mine needed to be taken to the station cause his taxi wouldn't wait :(
<raphink> so I'm kind of O_O
<ajmitch_> heh
* ajmitch_ disappears for the night
<tepsipakki>  is it possible to scap a package I've sent to REVU? I'd like to start again with the changelog & versioning
<tepsipakki> hmm, maybe that's not necessary
<raphink> tepsipakki: would you like your package to be nuked?
<tepsipakki> well, it's already at -0ubuntu3, but it should perhaps be 0ubuntu0.3
<raphink> oh ok
<raphink> what's the url tepsipakki ?
<tepsipakki> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1555
<tepsipakki> the latest upload was unclean, that's why there were cruft in diff.gz
<raphink> it doesn't matter much tepsipakki you know
<tepsipakki> ok
<tepsipakki> good
<raphink> tepsipakki: write something about it on REVU
<raphink> and number them 0ubuntu-2.x
<raphink> and ask the uploader to upload it as -0ubuntu1
<dholbach> good morning
<Hobbsee> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey Hobbsee
<dolson> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dolson
<raphink> dholbach: could you have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1820 please?
<raphink> thanks dholbach, I'll remove debian/dirs indeed ;)
<dholbach> ok :-)
<raphink> dholbach: just removed debian/dirs :) http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1821 :)
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1822 should be up soon to be reviewed, too :)
<raphink> dholbach: could you review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1822 too ?
<dholbach> yes, hang on
<raphink> thanks :)
<raphink> this is a first step to including klik in ubuntu :)
<raphink> taking advantage of FUSE in kernel 2.6.15
<raphink> thanks for fuseiso dholbach
<dholbach> de rien
<raphink> did you have a look at fusecram too?
<raphink> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1822
<raphink> dholbach: it's quite the same package, only a different bin
<dholbach> no i didnt
<dholbach> will do later
<raphink> ok :)
<raphink> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi all, hi raphink
<raphink> Tonio_: do you have some time to have a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1821 and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1822 ?
<Tonio_> raphink: at 12 ;)
<raphink> ok thanks
<viviersf> ogra you aint using the amd64 notebook anymore ?
<siretart> ogra: Happy Birthday! Live long and prosper! :)
<ogra> sure i do ... but not for my main work :)
<ogra> siretart, thanks a lot ...
<ogra> :)
<Yagisan> ogra: your birthday ? congratulations. Get anything nice ?
* StevenK waves to Yagisan.
<ogra> yes, i got the ltsp initscript handling implemented ;)
<StevenK> (And everyone else. :-)
<ogra> i usually dont get many presents :)
<StevenK> ogra: Who did it for you? :-P
<ogra> StevenK, a guy called ogra ... younger than me ;)
<StevenK> Since what do you want more on your birthday than a slave that can code and point out bugs.
<ogra> i'm just merging yesterdays branch...
<ogra> Yagisan, oh, and my ISP made me the nice present of a broken DSL line ... i'm on ISDN currently
* Yagisan waves back at StevenK. I finally got to sit down in front of my pc
<Yagisan> ogra: well, it could be worse, you could be on dial-up
<ogra> haha
<Yagisan> ogra: one of the old acoustic coupler modems, max 300 baud - you'd really be flying then ;)
<ogra> luckily ltsp is only scripts ... so my commits are easily to apply ...
<ogra> even 300 baud would work ;)
* Yagisan just reached level 27 in powermanga - does this game ever end ?
<Yagisan> ogra: one day I'd like to re-master the ubuntu cd/dvd to install ltsp by default for myself
<Yagisan> StevenK: the Windows password changing app. It was chntpw in multiverse
<ogra> Yagisan, you just have to call ltsp-build-client in a preseed variable ...
<ogra> its really trivial
<dholbach> raphink: fuse{cram,iso} ready to go
<raphink> dholbach: fuseiso already gone :)
<dholbach> ah right
<raphink> dholbach: you can upload fusecram though :)
<dholbach> can't you upload it? :)
<raphink> sure I can :)
<raphink> uploaded :)
<sivang> mornign all
<raphink> hi sivang
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:raphink] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Ubuntu Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation
<Toadstool> morning everybody
<Yagisan> ogra: but I like to make things hard on myself ;)
<ogra> ah, yes, youre member of ubuntu hardened, i forgot :)
<raphink> lol
<raphink> Yagisan: making a hardubuntu script for people migrating from gentoo ?
<Yagisan> ogra: well, technically no - I'm not a member of ubuntu hardened, although I do share many goals with them, and join the BOFS where possible
<StevenK> Yagisan: Ah hah
* Yagisan reads, and re-reads. damm I missed what may have been a joke. "sudo aptitude install humor". Couldn't find any package matching "humor". No - I'm broken
<slomo> happy birthday ogra :)
<spacey> happy birthday!
<Yagisan> StevenK: can I interested you in a hardened ubuntu ? works well. may need non-ubuntu kernel though
<dholbach> could you all please add notes to the packages that were upload already?
<dholbach> in REVU
<dholbach> some are not archived and there is NO note, wether they were uploaded
<tepsipakki> is dpatch the preferred method for add-on patches for packages?
<StevenK> Yagisan: Interest me how?
<Yagisan> tepsipakki: whatever is already used in that package, is the preferred form
<StevenK> I swear MOTU need to take the Hippocratic Oath.
<StevenK> "Above all, do no harm."
<StevenK> "Second, DON'T USE CDBS IN PACKAGES."
* dholbach gives StevenK a handkerchief.
<raphink> StevenK: :p :p
<tepsipakki> yagisan: what if there is only a single patch in debian (ubuntu_patch.diff) and I'd like to add more?
<raphink> this is not the hypocratic oath
<StevenK> dholbach: What for? :-)
<dholbach> StevenK: whinging :)
<Yagisan> StevenK: I read hypocritical oath
<StevenK> dholbach: Bah.
<StevenK> Whinging certainly doesn't mean weeping.
<StevenK> Yagisan: So chntpw actually works with XP?
<Yagisan> StevenK: hmm, how about a box that needs less security updates, and makes other less severe ?
<StevenK> Does it use SELinux?
<Yagisan> StevenK: should. Local SAM still uses LANMAN hashes. That can be disabled in W2K3 IIRC
<StevenK> Since I'm interested in that for a firewall.
<Yagisan> StevenK: no
<Yagisan> StevenK: that is ajmitch
<StevenK> Ah
<Yagisan> StevenK: I want someting easier to admin
<Yagisan> StevenK: for non-computer people
<StevenK> Yagisan: Ah, you want a helper/co-consipirator?
<Yagisan> tepsipakki: if the package has no patch system, maybe you should talk to the debian upstream. They get unhappy if you change packaging systems on them
<Yagisan> StevenK: I'm looking more for testers/people to bounce ideas off for an ubuntu varient I've been slowly planning and testing
<tepsipakki> Yagisan: there are no upstream patches (in gtkpod).. just one that changes some ubuntu-specific stuff
<tepsipakki> Yagisan: and I've now modified it to use dpatch, because gtkpod-aac which I'm trying to get ready needs something similar. The previous system doesn't unpatch it, check the diff.gz from gtkpod ;)
<Yagisan> StevenK: some features planned include encrypted swap out of the box, and something along the lines of pax/execsheild.
<StevenK> Yagisan: How long have you been planning this?
<Yagisan> StevenK: 9+ months. But haven't had much time to work on it. Still in planning, and tool selection phase.
<Yagisan> StevenK: I decided to look at userspace first, then tackle the kernel later, as it changes so quickly
* StevenK is thinking about it.
<Yagisan> StevenK: take your time. I'll still be here. I know I have a chance of geting some ideas pushed into main Ubuntu after GCC 4.1 is out
<StevenK> Yagisan: It's more a question of time rather than interest.
<StevenK> Debian, uni, work, family, MOTU stuff ...
<Yagisan> StevenK: well, except for Debian, you describe me
<dholbach> could somebody please add ideas what to do for Universe Bug Triagers on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay for tomorrow?
<jsgotangco> oh we have a triage fair tommorow?
<dholbach> yeah
<jsgotangco> cool!
<jsgotangco> there's like 1000+ wtf bugs out there
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> bad day. it's party party tomorrow! :-)
<viviersf> guys
<viviersf> when is all the apps in universe supposed to be in ?
<Nafallo> before FF
<dholbach> Feb 23rd
<viviersf> kk
<viviersf> thx
<dholbach> So somebody please step up and do it!
<dholbach> :)
<jsgotangco> ok let me struggle first in xchat gnome
<viviersf> haha dholbach
<viviersf> i actually just asked
<viviersf> cos lots apps which i need are missing :)
<raphink> Tonio_: hello
<raphink> Tonio_: je suis sous irssi en attendant d'installer gnome et gdm
<Tonio_> marche aps du tout avec kdm alors ?
<viviersf> 0_o
<viviersf> what language is that
<Toadstool> viviersf: it's french :)
<viviersf> heh
<viviersf> can see im from south africa
<Toadstool> i'm from france, it helps ;)
<Tonio_> raphink: pv
<sealne> what do you do if source for a package extracts to foor_version_subversion? dh_make dosen't like it
<Toadstool> you slap upstream until this is fixed :)
<sealne> alternativly?
<Toadstool> you add a mv in your build-binary rule or something like that I suppose
<allee> sealne: rename the dir; run dh_make; rename back; life with a waring during build
<sealne> k
<allee> sealne: or rebuild orig.tar with renamed toplevel dir.  but note in changelog that you did.
<dholbach> LaserJock_away: thanks for the list you added UbuntuBugDay - but that's more about outdated software, no? we're not merging tomorrow
<Mez> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> Mez: in a meeting, but pong
<Mez> dholbach: after meeting - all the ifolder stuff is in revu now - would you be ok to review for upload ?
<Mez> i really want to get it in before feature freeze
<dholbach> Mez: i'm very busy at the moment
<dholbach> Mez: could you ask somebody else?
<Mez> dholbach: sure
<Mez> anyone else want to review the ifolder stuff for me ?
<Toadstool> Mez: I can have a look but I can't comment or advocate :)
<Mez> Toadstool are you a MOTU ?
<Toadstool> no :)
<Mez> damn - really looking for MOTU's to look over for advocate so can upload
<Toadstool> it's ifolder3 ?
<Mez> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1796
<Mez> and
<Mez> simias
<Mez> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1782
<Mez> and
<Mez> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1777
<Mez> libflaim
<Mez> and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1781
<Mez> liblog4net-cil
<Toadstool> Mez: about ifolder3, README.Debian is empty so it can be removed I believe, I think you have to use the ubuntu versionning scheme (XubuntuY), you should use compat 5 too. In your control there's no description. The copyright file is the same as the template, you have to modify it.
<Mez> ah shit - knew I forgot stuff :D
<Mez> lol
<Toadstool> :)
<Mez> and yeah - dont worry about versioning - that's a trivial change
<Toadstool> Mez: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Reviewing <-- this page is really useful to my mind
<Mez> Toadstool, I know how to review packages :D lol
<Mez> I just uploaded the ifolder package without thinking
<Mez> I got it to build and was like "yay - it's done"
<Toadstool> oups sorry :)
<Toadstool> i'm kinda new here, so... ^^
<Mez> lol - don't worry :D
<Mez> everyone's new at some point
<Toadstool> there should be markers in front of the nicks : he is a MOTU, he is an idiot who try to teach a MOTU how to review packages although he's never done it before, etc. :D
<Toadstool> *tries
<Mez> Toadstool, don't beat yourself up :D
<Mez> Toadstool, usually you can tell if someones a motu or neearly a motu) by their hostmask
<Mez> [Mez]  (n=Mez@ubuntu/member/mez): Martin Meredith
<Toadstool> yes but that time i didn't check
<Toadstool> that's really funny :)
<Mez> *shrugs*
<Amaranth> Mez: but i'm not motu
<Amaranth> [Amaranth]  (n=travis@ubuntu/member/amaranth): Travis Watkins
<Tonio_> Mez: I revued, but, I'm really confused, you might work a bit more on it... http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1796
<Mez> Amaranth, which is why I said "usually"
<Amaranth> hehe
<Mez> Tonio_, lol - it was more of a "yay it's packaged - wuick upload before it breaks!
<Mez> and Tonio_ I dont like cdbs :D
<Tonio_> Mez: I can understand that, but anyway, packages on revuare supposed to be finalized versions.......
<Tonio_> we have so many packages to advocate before the freeze....
<Mez> lol - yeah
<Tonio_> Mez: I wouldn't give a no because of cdbs
<Mez> can you look at the others (dont worry about versioning in simias - I realised my mistake after upload - and well - hehe ... er ...
<Mez> it's a 13 Mb upload :D
<Mez> I'd rather not upload again
<Mez> re-uploading ifolder :D
<Tonio_> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1777 I'm revying this
<Mez> ah yes :D
<Mez> libflaim
<Mez> how fun
<redisdead> hi
<Gloubiboulga> hi redisdead
<redisdead> what should I do if I've found a missing dependency on linux-image-2.6.15* in dapper ?
<redisdead> mail the maintener ?
<Mez> Tonio_, there is no homepage for it
<Mez> well
<Mez> there mught be
<Mez> but not anything anyones going to be interested in
<Tonio_> Mez: okay, no pb, the homepage isn't a requirement anyway :)
<Mez> and i swear i changed the GPL-2 thign
<Tonio_> if the package was okay, and without an homepage, I would have given a yes anyway
<Mez> Tonio_, re-dputting
<ogra> redisdead, file a bug
<allee> Mez: homepage may change suddenly valueable during dapper lifetime.  I would suggest to always add it. In case the nothing useful  use kde-apps page if it's registered there.
<Mez> allee: this is a library released by novell
<Mez> the closest it has to a homepage is this: http://forge.novell.com/modules/xfmod/project/?flaim
<allee> I tought no forge can be slower than sf.  I'm was wrong
<Mez> lol
<allee> Gateway timeout :(   Anyway if it's be best URL to get infos about flaim, I would add it.  If there nothing better not our fault, otherwise user wastes time searching for something useful on the net
<Mez> there's seriosuly nothing ueful there though
<allee> Mez: Feel free to disagree. It's just IMHO.  or  Homepage: http://nothing.us/eful/out/there ;)
<Mez> lol
<sealne> it does appear to be the first relevant hit on google tho
<Mez> then why list it
<sealne> why not list it?
<sealne> :)
<Mez> because  - it's not a "homepage"
<sealne> it describes it, links to download and documentation what more do you want?
<Mez> Tonio_, those packages re-uploaded to revu
<Mez> sealne, a homepage rather than somethign that was set up just cause it has to be for the Svn
<sealne> hmm
<allee> Mez: I interpret homepage as 'best place to get started about this software'.  don't remember which pkg but I used once kde-apps.org because it was more useful (and the is a link to homepage)
<allee> + is in kde-apps.
<Kyral> hey dholbach
<Tonio_> Mez: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1796 should I revu that upload ?
<dholbach> Kyral: hey
<Tonio_> hi dholbach ;)
<dholbach> hey Tonio_ :)
<Kyral> mmm Xgl + Compiz
<dholbach> MOTUScience people: I think the list on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay is not suitable for a bug day
<Mez> Tonio_, no - http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1829
<Tonio_> Mez: ah okay, I was confused ;)
<Mez> lol :D
<dholbach> Please try to think of something to add there for the MOTU team: remember, when we're in FeatureFreeze, we'll work solely on bugs and if people want to help out tomorrow, they'll probably get a good deal done.
<Kyral> Oh that reminds me
<Kyral> anyone wanna upload that patch I made to configure-debian?
<Kyral> Malone 31594
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31594 in configure-debian "Desktop and .menu files use su instead of sudo" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31594
<dholbach> Kyral: is that really an issue? Didn't we add a patch which makes use of sudo, if configured like that?
<Kyral> I guess nto
<Kyral> because it still opens a term asking for the Root Password
<dholbach> (not in configure-debian)
<dholbach> is that only the text maybe?
<Kyral> I found that it calls "su-to-root"
<dholbach> oh well... dunno exactly
<dholbach> I'm out for a walk
<dholbach> see you
* Kyral falls down
<Tonio_> Mez: much better ;) Anyway, I'm a bit embarassed that you didn't put a Copyright section with year etc....
<Mez> where?
<Tonio_> in debian/copyright
<Mez> oh
<Mez> yeah
<Mez> lol
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> why are you using "copyright holder" and not "upstream author + copyright" ? is there a specific reason I'm missing ?
<Mez> I couldnt remember the years
<Mez> cause Novell holds the copyright ...
<Mez> specifically
<Mez> for ANTHING in that package
<Tonio_> Mez: okay
<Mez> (they have liek - special things in place)
<Tonio_> no pb so ;)
<raphink> siretart: am I able to create accounts on REVU ?
<raphink> siretart: and if so, where do I get the key?
<siretart> raphink: accounts are create automatically on first upload. use 'revu-key import <keyid>' do add new keys to the keyring
<raphink> siretart: ok thanks
<siretart> raphink: you can do it manually as well, using the scripts, but usually, I'm too lazy for that ;)
<raphink> siretart: so I just use revu-key with the key id right?
<Mez> siretart - yeah - but accounts are created with random passwords - it's a nnoying
<Mez> rpahink revu-key import <keyid>
<raphink> yes Mez
<raphink> passwords can be changed later on
<siretart> Mez: oh, you can change them using scripts/alter_user.py
<siretart> the plan is to authenticate against launchpad anyway
<Mez> siretart: wish I'd know that - I went in and modified the DB directly ;)
<siretart> Mez: the script doesn't do anything different either
<Mez> LOL
<sebest_> siretart, i did an upload to change the name of the source package
<sebest_> for the package libapache2-mod-dnssd -> mod-dnssd
<sebest_> is it possible to remove "libapache2-mod-dnssd" from revu and replace it?
<LaserJock_away> away
<LaserJock> dholbach: ping?
<lucas> LaserJock: I've improved mdt so that it can display the number of bugs reported in the debian BTS
<lucas> see http://tiber.tauware.de/~lucas/versions/ruby-packages.html
<lucas> I'll do the same for ubuntu bugs, but it's going to be harder
<LaserJock> lucas: I've wanted to do it for ubuntu for quite some time
<LaserJock> lucas: I don't know if you can outside of xmlrpc
<lucas> you can always flood launchpad with requests
<LaserJock> I have ;-) maybe not flooded, but I've asked a few times anyway
<LaserJock> lucas: thanks for the Debian bugs though, that rocks
<lucas> no I mean
<lucas> it's scriptable, but you have to fetch a lot of pages
<lucas> there's https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bugs-text
<lucas> and https://launchpad.net/bugs/3204/+text
<Ubugtu> malone bug 3204 in flashplugin-nonfree "Font missing after breezy upgrade !" [Normal,Fix released] 
<lucas> but it doesn't scale well
<LaserJock> lucas: do you know if mdt is installed on tiber?
<lucas> you can install it in your home
<lucas> but there's no debian package yet
<LaserJock> well, i host all the files on tiber so it would be quite convinient to have it there but I just scp over right now so no biggie
<LaserJock_away> bb in a bit
<sealne> anyone know what the FreeBSD license is in relation to a program being released under that?
<koke> http://192.168.45.43/~koke/dh-support.png
<koke> doh!
<koke> not here :)
<sealne> ah, they helpfully refer to it as copyright on the freebsd website
<dholbach> LaserJock_away: pong
<LaserJock> dholbach: the list is right, that is all the science related packages with bugs
<LaserJock> dholbach: I didn't take their "status" into account
<dholbach> ok
<LaserJock> I got a head start the other day and closed bugsx's only bug so I can take it off the list though :-)
<jpatrick> why can't http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1634 go on ppc?
<lucas> dholbach: could you install libopenssl-ruby1.8 on tiber ?
<dholbach> lucas: no, because I'm not an admin.
<lucas> ah
<lucas> any tiber admin around ?
<lucas> ah, LP down
<lucas> at least it's not my script's fault :-)
<xerox_> Hi.
<xerox_> Is here the right place to ask about packaging?
<xerox_> I wonder about libsvg-cairo.
<LaserJock> xerox_: what about it?
<xerox_> I can't find it anywhere.  I'm looking forward to find it or package it somehow.
<LaserJock> xerox_: honestly, I don't know anything about it.
<LaserJock> xerox_: but you might be better off asking #ubuntu-devel if it is being work on or something like that.
<apachelogger> jpatrick: voil http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1831
<xerox_> LaserJock: thanks for the information.
<jpatrick> great, something to do...
<apachelogger> aye, diff missing
<jpatrick> apachelogger: that is a native package
<apachelogger> woooh, I hate that package
<jpatrick> rename tarball to .orig.tar.gz
<apachelogger> jpatrick: actually that's probably with debian dir in
* apachelogger tries to get that sucking upstream package fixed
<jpatrick> hate it when they do that
<apachelogger> actually the package itself is quite broken
<apachelogger> at least one file appears twice
<jpatrick> :/
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8750
<apachelogger> is it allowed to repack the upstream in that case?
<jpatrick> untar
<jpatrick> hello seth
<jpatrick> apachelogger: did you your debian/ into the tarball?
<apachelogger> hm?
<apachelogger> just uploaded a fixed version
<jpatrick> I see it
<apachelogger> ah, there it is :-)
* jpatrick never needed 'kubuntu_01_kdepot.patch'
<jpatrick> btw why is ${misc:Depends} necessary?
* apachelogger wonders
<apachelogger> probably isn't needed
<jpatrick> that's a lot of build-deps...
<jpatrick> you'll only need 'cdbs, debhelper (>= 5.0.0), kdelibs4-dev (>= 4:3.2.3), libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.2.3)'
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> the compat is totally needed
<apachelogger> doesen't compile without
<apachelogger> and autoconf, automake1.9, autotools-dev are needed because I have to rebuild the Makefiles
<jpatrick> ah right
<seth> jpatrick, um, you're supposed to include the kdepot patch for generating the .pot files... we've been patching stuff for months to include that patch in everything KDE
<jpatrick> seth: I know
<seth> mmkay
<apachelogger> jpatrick: libtool isn't needed?
<jpatrick> probably not
<jpatrick> seth: I thought kde.mk did it on it's own
* apachelogger pulls it into pbuilder without libtool
<seth> jpatrick, only if you have a really new admin/ dir
* seth 's hands smell like 9, 10-Dihydroanthracene-beta-succinic acid anhydride :'(
<seth> it won't go away :'(
<seth> blast you laboratory
<Kyral> I hate C
* jpatrick has been away from school for three weeks
<seth> well, you can't use words like "compile" or "cheese" without the letter C, Kyral
<sealne> seth: tried bleech? :)
<jpatrick> C++ is what I do
<Kyral> Damn segfaults
<seth> sealne, bleach would smell worse than the stuff staining my hands, I think :P
<Kyral> jpatrick: wanna look at my homework and tell me why the goddamn thing is segfaulting?
<jpatrick> where can I find it?
<Kyral> gimme a sec
<Kyral> jpatrick: azuredream.homelinux.org/clarkson
<Kyral> The problem seems to be in the second iteration of the Add member function. First time it works, second time it SegFaults
<jpatrick> huzzah! powered by ubuntu
<Kyral> Its out of my production box
<jpatrick> Add() line 44?
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> bool Add( const string )
* jpatrick compiles
<Kyral> and no complaing about the horrible use of Vectors and Arrays
<LaserJock> seth: you just need to be a physical chemist like me, then you don't have to worry about those nasty chemicals ;-)
<seth> LaserJock, I'm no kind of chemist, hence I hate chem labs ;)
* LaserJock is stabbed in the heart.
<seth> give me a nice biological sciences lab
<seth> tasty
<LaserJock> Pchem lab is the bomb ;-) sometimes literally
<seth> haha
<seth> I have to take that eventually... that or quantitative
<seth> this is OChem II right now
* Kyral is tempted to use a Vector of those Set ADTs (Which would make it basically a multidimensional vector)
<LaserJock> quant is really boring, titrate this, titrate that. Pchemis a lot more calculations
<LaserJock> and by calculations I mean like Quantum and hard calculations
<jpatrick> Kyral: How do I get it to segfault?
<Kyral> Try adding something to the set twice
<Kyral> so run through, create a Set, then Add to it, then again
<jpatrick> ok, I'm adding strings not segfaulting tho
<Kyral> ....why...
<jpatrick> reached max size
<Kyral> jpatrick: what is your GCC?
<Kyral> what command did you use to compile it?
<Kyral> MaxSize should be set at 100
<Toadstool> Kyral: hum it's weird it throws std::bad_alloc when trying to add the first item of a set...
<Kyral> ....this is funky
<Kyral> Okay, GCC versions please :D
<jpatrick> Kyral: '4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)' Command: 'g++ -o setadt setadt.cpp'
<Kyral> okay...
<Kyral> I'm on 4.0.2
<Kyral> wait
<Kyral> 4.0.3
<Kyral> I'll try to compile with GCC 3.4
<jpatrick> Breezy's one
<Kyral> Yah I'm on Dapper
<Toadstool> amd64, gcc 4.0.1-4ubuntu9  'g++ -o setadt setadt.cpp' for me
<jpatrick> I'm on i386
<Kyral> This would be FUNNKY if it doesn't compile well with the latest GCC
<Kyral> so I am,
<Toadstool> let's try with a dapper i386 chroot...
<LaserJock> lol, i686-apple-darwin8-gcc-4.0.1 (GCC) 4.0.1 (Apple Computer, Inc. build 5250)
* LaserJock hides
<Toadstool> :)
<Kyral> hold on, lemme try this
<Kyral> ouch maxsize stuff
<jpatrick> <- gone to Kubuntu meeting
<Kyral> Okay....vector.reserve() sets the SIZE of the vector right?
<Kyral> so if I give it vector.reserve( 100 ) the vector should be able to hold 100 elements
<Kyral> Time for annoying extra couts
<Toadstool> Kyral: now with gcc 4.0.2-9ubuntu1 in a dapper i386 chroot I get the maxsize thing
<Ramunas> hello
<LaserJock> hi Ramunas
<Ramunas> i just wanted to ask one question: why Opera isnt in the Repositories ?
<Ramunas> its free, and it works fine on ubuntu
<tiCo89> its NOT free
<ogra> its not under a free redistribution license
<Ramunas> tiCo89 it is
<Ramunas> ah
<ogra> its only cost free
<tiCo89> Ramunas: is there source code available?
<Ramunas> so its only free for using
<tiCo89> Ramunas: read the DFSG (debian free software guidelines)
<tiCo89> then you know what "free" means
<tiCo89> DFSG is the best opensource definition
<tiCo89> it's a defacto standard
<ogra> tiCo89, we can also ship nonfree bits in multiverse ... but they need at least a license that permits free redistribution
<tiCo89> but it is in debian-unofficial.org (should work on ubuntu as well)
<ogra> i.e. we ship squeak ... debian will never do that
<apachelogger> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1833 is someone wanna review it
<ogra> (its under an apple license)
<LaserJock> lol, and we ship non-free docs but that is a seperate issue ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: kinda busy right now ;)
<apachelogger> ic ;-)
<jpatrick> ogra: is it necessary to have admin status at motu at LP?
<ogra> jpatrick, not really ... thats historically based ...
<ogra> and i'm to lazy to remove admin status from everyone :)
<jpatrick> :)
<LaserJock> speaking of motu LP, did you guys see my -motu mail about the poll?
<jpatrick> I did (I think)
<Ramunas> i have a cool package suggestion
<LaserJock> I had hoped to have some "real" MOTUs look it over before it went active
<Ramunas> xmoto , its a cool elasto mania clone
<LaserJock> Ramunas: you might want to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<Ramunas> k thanks :)
<Kyral> okay I seemed to fix most things
<Kyral> but does vector.erase() also shift things back?
<Kyral> ie I remove element 3 (out of 5)
<Kyral> does it shift the elements...
<Ramunas> ok thanks for you answers people, cya
<LaserJock> I'm wondering how I reconfigure locales
<StevenK> dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<LaserJock> StevenK: do you know which package has dpkg-reconfigure?
<LaserJock> for some reason I don't have it
<LaserJock> ah, found it debconf
<Kyral> Got it working kinda.../
<marcin`> raphink: ping
<LaserJock> hmm, reconfigure locales didn't fix my problem
<apachelogger> marcin`: he's currently busy with holding a meeting
<LaserJock> where would I set LC_ALL ?
<dholbach> LC_ALL=C some_command
<LaserJock> dholbach: hmm, the locale settings seem to be messed up in my dapper chroot. Perl keeps complaining
<dholbach> oh, hm
<marcin`> apachelogger: do you know when he could be available here?
<apachelogger> might take some time, quite long agenda
<LaserJock> dholbach: I keep getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8755
<dholbach> hm
<marcin`> apachelogger: ok I'l try later
<apachelogger> yup
<LaserJock> dholbach: I'm just wondering if it is a real problem or if it is just me.
<ogra> LaserJock, its because the chrott picks up your system locale settings and the locale isnt installed in yur chroot ...
<LaserJock> ogra: ahhh
<ogra> just ignore it
<ogra> or set LC_ALL=C before chrooting
<LaserJock> ogra: hmm, that worked at least.
<Kyral> Booyah
<Kyral> Got it done :D
<dholbach> Any ideas on tasks for MOTU HUG DAY?
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe having people who aren't necessarily good at fixing bugs (like me) go through the untriaged and unassigned lists
<dholbach> Yeah, I hope a lot of Bug Triagers will help out there.
<LaserJock> dholbach: so should all bugs on universe pacakges be assigned to MOTU?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> in the meeting we decided to subscribe motu
<LaserJock> individuals and teams should be assign to themselves then?
<dholbach> once they *really want to work on it*
<dholbach> before, we should subscribe people
<slomo_> would it be possible to get MOTU as default subscriber for all bugs not in main?
<LaserJock> seems like it should be
<LaserJock> so when does the HUG Day offically begin?
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: it's in all timezones, so probably around 10 hours ago..
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: ah, thanks
<LaserJock> it's only 13:35 on the 16th here
<marcin`> what is HUG day?
<Hobbsee> 8.43am on the 17th here
<dholbach> marcin`: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHugDay
<dholbach> It's a good way to get started on contributing.
<dholbach> and some are already in #ubuntu-bugs
<Psi-Jack> Is there a basic k/ubuntu packaging guide? I need to re-familiarize myself with .deb packaging.
<marcin`> dholbach: "This page does not exist yet." :)
<dolson> Psi-Jack: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003&page=1&pp=10
<dholbach> marcin`: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay
<dholbach> oops :)
<dolson> Psi-Jack: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<LaserJock> Psi-Jack: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Kubuntu and doc.ubuntu.com
<Psi-Jack> Wow. ;)
<Psi-Jack> I'm about to be working on Seveas' little skype-dsp-hijacker, to config-ize it. And then start working on making lexmark printer drivers into debs. ;)
<Toadstool> I thought DEB_AUTO_UPDATE_DEBIAN_CONTROL with cdbs was evil but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Packaging/Kubuntu clearly advises to use it... isn't it a reject case in NEW ?
<dholbach> good night guys!
<Toadstool> gn8 dholbach
<LaserJock> Toadstool: looks like it on http://ftp-master.debian.org/REJECT-FAQ.html
<Toadstool> yep, I've just checked that
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch_
<ajmitch_> hi
<LaserJock> dolson: ping?
<dolson> LaserJock: battlepong
<LaserJock> dolson: you wanted a sync of alsa-tools and alsa-tools-gui?
<dolson> yes please
<dolson> and slime and freewheeling
<dolson> and dssi* :)
<LaserJock> dolson: in your comment you said it wasn't in dapper, but 1.0.10-1 is. are you looking for a newer version?
<dolson> it is now?
<LaserJock> apparently it was on 12/21/05
<dolson> LaserJock: what apt sources do I need?
<LaserJock> dapper
<dolson> I am in dapper
<LaserJock> universe
<dolson> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<LaserJock> ahhh, just a sec
<LaserJock> dolson: looks like it maybe wasn't building, so the source package is there but no binary packages
<dolson> ah.. not good
<LaserJock> dolson: no, I was wrong. It did build
<dolson> ah.. good
<LaserJock> dolson: well, honestly I don't know why it wouldn't be in the repos
<LaserJock> any all wise MOTUs around to help ;-)
<LaserJock> ?
* ajmitch doesn't qualify as all-wise
<ajmitch> may I swear & curse?
<LaserJock> ajmitch: you'll do
<ajmitch> looks like I may have a disk failing on my box back in NZ
<ajmitch> it rebooted & failed to come back up properly
<ajmitch> managed to get someone to bring it back, and it had failed fscking /usr/local, and there were disk errors in syslog
<ajmitch> LaserJock: now what was the actual question?
<LaserJock> ok, so alsa-tools built on 2/3 and the binary packages are on LP but they aren't on the repos
<LaserJock> should it take 13 days to reach the repos?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> I blame launchpad
<ajmitch> beagle has the same issue
<dolson> I blame the government
<LaserJock> government == launchpad ;-)
<ajmitch> dolson: the government doesn't control the archive last I saw
<LaserJock> ajmitch: so should I bug #launchpad?
<ajmitch> maybe
<LaserJock> well, I see that Keybuck just uploaded a new version, maybe I should let him know
<ogra> LaserJock, alsa-utils != alsa-tools
<LaserJock> ogra: doh, just saw that thanks
<ogra> most likely it sits in NEW
<ogra> bug Kamion about it tomorrow to unleash it from the queue
<LaserJock> but it was initially uploaded on 12/21/05
<LaserJock> that's an awful long time to sit in NEW
<LaserJock> anyway, that is probably it
<LaserJock> I guess
<ogra> i dont know if he has an opportunity to see whats in the queue
<ogra> so it might need someone asking him to release it there :)
<Psi-Jack> Curious. For indexing purposes, do deb packages have keywords that can be described to them for searching?
<ajmitch> there are a few things in the queue
<dolson> Psi-Jack: yes, in the control file
<dolson> Psi-Jack:  the description is searchable with apt-cache and synaptic
<Psi-Jack> dolson: And Adept, too, yes. I'm wondering. A lot of people are running to alternative means to install codecs. Would making all codec-related packages, use such a keyword to help make them easier to find not suit that purpose? :)
<dolson> Psi-Jack: alternative to what exactly? I would think that apt-cache search codecs should return any results in the repositories that I would be interested in. is that not the case?
<Psi-Jack> dolson: I'm not seein theora, xvid, ffmpeg, or any of some of the major codecs by that method, no.
<dolson> I see
<Psi-Jack> Is that a good point? :)
<dolson> sure.. I guess. I don't know, I just install w32codecs and mplayer and pretty much everything just works
<ogra> just install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse and gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<ogra> ;)
<dolson> I did that last night
<dolson> haven't tried it yet
<ogra> should work fine ...
<ogra> 0.10 is a lot better ...
<dolson> that freakin WMV warning message is annoying as all getup
#ubuntu-motu 2006-02-22
<dolson> well, it doesn't play the WMV file or an AVI file.. both play in Xine though. MP3s play in Totem now though, so hey, that's 1/3, better than before where it was 0/126
<Psi-Jack> Heh, how would I potentially get drivers added into the ubuntu repositories? I'm bundling up the lexmark drivers, now, for the z600, and other series, to make them  generally more available.
<dolson> Psi-Jack: you would package them up and upload the source files to REVU
<Psi-Jack> REVU?
<dolson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Psi-Jack> Gotcha.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Odd..
<Psi-Jack> Source file is a bz2 but bzip2 or gzip not available at /usr/bin/dh_make line 409, <STDIN> line 2.
<minghua> Psi-Jack: do you have bzip2 installed?
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. I bzipped that file myself, actually. heh
<minghua> sounds like debian #314875, but that should be fixed already...
<Ubugtu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<minghua> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=314875
* minghua pats Ubugtu 
<Psi-Jack> Well, I re-compressed it using gzip, and dh_make had no complaints. heh
<Psi-Jack> In debian/control, if this is only available for 386 or better, what should Architecture be?
<xerox_> I'd like to make an attempt in packaging libsvg-cairo.  (And possibly its -dev version too.)  Is there any advice you can give me, since I'm not fond at all about Debian packages?
<LaserJock> xerox_: about that package specifically or packaging in general?
<minghua> Psi-Jack: is it useful for other arch (e.g. powerpc) as well?
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Nope. I'd guess not, since it's a lexmark binary printer driver. Hehe
<minghua> Psi-Jack: arch:i386 means x86 architechture, from 80386 to Petium 4, actually
<minghua> Psi-Jack: so you don't have source, just packaging some proprietory binary file, then?
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Exactly.
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> hit & run feature requests in -devel today
* ajmitch didn't understand what he was complaining about with network flows
<ajmitch> maybe flaws?
<minghua> Psi-Jack: you can look at the package flashplugin-nonfree in multiverse, then, I don't have any experience on this myself
<jsgotangco> perhaps
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Hmm.. I see. That might work. :)
<xerox_> LaserJock: specifically.
<xerox_> LaserJock: I'm trying the combination dh_make and dpkg-buildpackage without much luck at the moment.
<dolson> "Totem was not able to play this disc. No reason." cool! such helpful and descriptive information.
<xerox_> LaserJock: turns out that libsvg-cairo needs libsvg, so I was starting with that last one, doing a dh_make -l and fixing the right spots in the produced files.
<xerox_> LaserJock: unfortunately it does not compile, I have to check out what's the problem.
<xerox_> LaserJock: well, it compiles with the usual 'sh configure && make' rite, but it fails under 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot'.
<LaserJock> xerox_: I've got to leave right now for dinner. Try taking a look at the Debian New Maintainer's Guide if you haven't already and perhaps the Ubuntu Packaging Guide at doc.ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> xerox_: and ask questions here if you get stuck
<xerox_> LaserJock: will do.  Thanks again, good dinner!
<LaserJock> xerox_: I'll probably been on later as well ;-)
<fbond> dolson: here?
<dolson> fbond: yup
<tseng> please get rid of the whole auto-op script
<fbond> hey, dssi should get synced from debian
<dolson> good good.. did you see there's a new Rosegarden now?
<fbond> yes
<dolson> does it have dssi support built in now?
<fbond> fluidsynth-dssi, hexter, xsynth will need to be brought in by me
<fbond> it should, as soon as dssi-dev is available and the rosegarden maintainer enables it
<fbond> (makes it a build-dep)
<tseng> fbond: no scripts, please.
<fbond> pardon?
<dolson> ..
<tseng> < tseng> please get rid of the whole auto-op script
<fbond> I didn't know I had one
<fbond> my client must do this automatically ... ?
<tseng> you apperantly do, or asked chanserv nicely
<tseng> in any case, make it go away
<dolson> fbond: what client are you using?
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o tseng]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o fbond]  by tseng
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o fbond]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o tseng]  by tseng
<tseng> ...
<fbond> i don't know IRC very well
<fbond> gimme a minute
<fbond> i'll see what I can do
<tseng> nevermind. its pretty rude but i give up
<tseng> do what you'd like
<tseng> nam
<fbond> geez, gimme more than 30 seconds and I'll do what I can
<fbond> i think that's relatively rude myself
<dolson> if you want a different client, try irssi or xchat-gnome
<fbond> i like my client just fine, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o fbond]  by fbond
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o fbond]  by ChanServ
<lifeless> fbond: you are being opped by chanserv
<lifeless> fbond: its not your client
<lifeless> fbond: do a /msg chanserv help
<lifeless> you'll need to readup on it, something like 'autoop'
<tseng> it would alternatively help if anyone cared to fix the access list
<lifeless> [it might possibly be your client, but if it was you would have had to configure it for this specific behaviour] 
<tseng> so far that has not been the case
<lifeless> tseng: are you in a bad mood or something?
<tseng> ja
* lifeless reads that as 'in a bad mood'
<xerox_> LaserJock_away: no luck.  'deb-buildpackage -rfakeroot', after dh-make -l and some changes in debian/* files, leaves me with <http://pastebin.com/558742> no matter what I do.  I know it's not a complete information, but I'm really tired (01:50AM) and I must go to sleep now.  If you have some time and will to fiddle with those libs I'd appreciate it very much.  See you soon.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. If I were going to depend on cups, what should I list as the depends?
<Psi-Jack> I basically need to make this package depend on cups, and gs-esp.
<Psi-Jack> And, the compatability libstdc++v3
<fbond> siretart: has dssi been synced?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> It's almost perfect. :D
<marcin`> hello MOTUS
<marcin`> need a little help
<marcin`> could someone tell me what is preferred way for installing webapp on apache server?
<marcin`> I got package with webapp and currently I just create symlink
<marcin`> /usr/share/mywebapp -> /var/www/mywebapp
<marcin`> but I know that it propably should be done in some other way
<marcin`> could someone help with this problem?
<Psi-Jack> In the debian/rules file, what would be the best way to handle making symlinks? I'm trying to symlink /usr/lib/liblexprinter.so.0.0.0 /usr/lib/liblexprinter.so.0
<Psi-Jack> Because lexmark's original binary tarball, doesn't have the so.0 links. LOL
<marcin`> Psi-Jack: dh_link?
<Psi-Jack> marcin`: oh.. Quick example? :)
<Psi-Jack> Nevermind. I think I got it. :)
<marcin`> Psi-Jack: dh_link source target
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. virtual source and target. not actual.
<minghua> Geez, why does a printer driver need to install a library in /usr/lib?
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Heh. Because they made libraries for them? heh
<Psi-Jack> Excelent. now all I need is postinstall and postrm scripts and this'll be ready.
<minghua> Psi-Jack: sure, but my point was why couldn't they put it in /usr/lib/lexmark/ or something
<Psi-Jack> heh, well, I dunno. LOL
<Psi-Jack> They made them unique, at least. liblex*
<Psi-Jack> And between the various lexmark printer drivers, they probably share some commonality.
<zakame> hi all
<Psi-Jack> In a postinst script, is there any "standard" means to /etc/init.d/cupsys restart, or should I just have it call that as-is?
<crimsun> Psi-Jack: use invoke-rc.d
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, okay. :)
<crimsun> as in this template:
<crimsun>         if [ -x "/usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d" ] ; then
<crimsun>                 invoke-rc.d wpasupplicant start 2>&1 3>&1 || true
<crimsun>         else
<crimsun>                 /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant start 2>&1 3>&1 || true
<crimsun>         fi
<crimsun> (obviously cupsys there...)
<Psi-Jack> Cool. Even beyyer. :)
<Psi-Jack> Heh. Then, now, all I need is to figure out how to make the .dsc file, and I'm set.
<ajmitch> you shouldn't need to make a .dsc file
<ajmitch> building the source package should be enough
<Psi-Jack> Well, I'm building a package from a binary-only source, so, and debian/rules binary doesn't seem to make the .dsc file.
<crimsun> debuild -S
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> debsign failed. :/
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, probably because of my email. Odd..
<ajmitch> even a 'binary-only' source is built in the normal way
<Psi-Jack> I've been.. Using fakeroot debian/rules binary
<Psi-Jack> But, it still fails on debsign..
<Psi-Jack> Secret key not available, yet... I know I setup my GPG key.
<Psi-Jack> Or should I even bother, and leave this up to REVU to sign and all?
<ajmitch> it has to be signed to upload to REVU
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, okay..
<ajmitch> debuild -S -kKEYID
<ajmitch> where KEYID is your gpg key id
<Psi-Jack> There we go
<LaserJock> anybody know if there is a bzr irc channel?
<ajmitch> #bzr, funnily enough
<LaserJock> ajmitch: doh, should've tried that
<ajmitch> :)
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> why have people made this ebuntu, but haven't seemed to have made the effort to get packages into ubuntu proper?
<ajmitch> very very irritating
<chillywilly> ello
<chillywilly> what's ebuntu?
<LaserJock> enlightenment+ubuntu I think
<LaserJock> or rather an E17ized ubuntu
<jsgotangco> it doesn't seem to use ubuntu sources at the moment though
<jsgotangco> or part of it
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: I'm talking to the guy now, inviting him to put his packages on REVU
<jsgotangco> cool
<LaserJock> ajmitch: how many packages did he do? just E17 packages or is there more?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: just E17 stuff at the moment, I think
<jsgotangco> lots of bling lately
<ajmitch> oh yes
<ajmitch> so we might have E17 packages on REVU in a couple of days, not sure if they'll get in by feature freeze or nor
<ajmitch> s/nor/not/
<ajmitch> uh oh
<Lathiat> thatd be good
<ajmitch> E17 debs are checkinstall
<Lathiat> hahaha
<ajmitch> sigh
<TheMuso> yuck
<LaserJock> why not? I'm sure we could make a FF exception for them ;-)
<ajmitch> :P
<minghua> any MOTU can check bug 29724 and sponsor the upload?  It's about a CJK font package.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29724 in xfonts-mona "xfonts-mona installs font to wrong directory" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29724
<minghua> and I wonder if there is any apt-proxy user here
<ajmitch> minghua: sadly yes
<ajmitch> ok, the ebuntu guy is going to try & do a crash course in debian packaging
<ajmitch> I guess it might take a little longer :)
<minghua> ajmitch: I synced with Debian's apt-proxy today, which works for me
<ajmitch> minghua: and?
<ajmitch> do we have changes that we should drop?
<minghua> ajmitch: I don't know enough python to make an educated decision though, whether to cherry pick the patch or ask for UVF exemption
<ajmitch> what are the ubuntu changes?
<minghua> ajmitch: oh, by "sync" I actually mean "merge"
* ajmitch is currently using apt-proxy on sarge
<ajmitch> ok
<minghua> ajmitch:   * Ubuntu changes:
<minghua>     - doc/apt-proxy.conf:  Set min_refresh=1s.
<minghua>     - debian/init.d:  Use LSB init-functions.
<minghua>     - debian/install:  Install into python2.4 dirs instead of python2.3.
<minghua> that's from my debian/changelog
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> give it to someone for review, like your fonts debdiff
* ajmitch can't really upload at the moment
<minghua> ajmitch: you mean the merge debdiff, right?
<ajmitch> yes
<minghua> I'll post it to the bug then
<minghua> I think I still need to polish it a bit
<ajmitch> great
<ajmitch> maybe pinging the mailing list could help too
<minghua> ajmitch: the reviewer list?
<ajmitch> motu list
<ajmitch> depends on who's watching the reviewers list
<ajmitch> if people are uploading debdiffs from there
* chillywilly thinks this will be a cool thing when it is released: http://wiki.mozilla.org/Calendar:Lightning
<minghua> sure, I'll ping motu list after pasting the debdiff.  it's actually easier for me as I'm not subscribed to reviewers list
<ajmitch> more shiny?
<minghua> anybody know what the following Depends: line mean: python-twisted (>= 1.3.0-7) | python2.3 (<< 2.3.5-1), python-twisted (>= 1.0.0), python-twisted-web | python-twisted (<< 2.1.0)
<minghua> ?
<minghua> that's for apt-proxy by the way
<ajmitch> minghua: yes
<ajmitch> python-twisted was split up a lot for 2.1.0
<minghua> previous ubuntu patch changed the "| python2.3 (<< 2.3.5-1)" to "| python2.4", which I think is wrong
<ajmitch> yeah, reasonably wrong
<minghua> ajmitch: and python-twisted was split from python since 2.3.5?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> it was never part of python
<ajmitch> not sure why they have that first dependency
<minghua> ajmitch: you explained the third part, but I still don't understand why there are two versioned python-twisted dependency
<minghua> oh okay, thanks ajmitch
<minghua> we don't have a #ubuntu-python (or #debian-python for that matter) channel, do we?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> #debian-python may exists
<ajmitch> s/exists/exist/
<minghua> ajmitch: just tried, no #debian-python
<ajmitch> a shame
<minghua> got it
<minghua> ajmitch: it's debian #294626 if you are interested
<Ubugtu> debian bug 294626 in apt-proxy "1.9.25 broken with python2.3 upgrade (missing profile)" [<em,Fixed]  http://bugs.debian.org/294626
<ajmitch> ah, profiler
<ajmitch> no wonder
<minghua> okay, everything makes sense now, and I believe ubuntu should keep the Depends: line intact as it doesn't hurt anything
<ajmitch> so it wants a fixed python-twisted, or a python that has the non-free module
<minghua> ajmitch: do you agree?
<ajmitch> yeah
<minghua> we really need a commentable debian/control...
<ajmitch> commentable?
<ajmitch> that's what a changelog is for, isn't it? :)
<minghua> Err, personal preference, I suppose?
<minghua> crap, Debian's apt-proxy has a missing comma in the Depends: line
<minghua> which makes half of the dependency get dropped
<ajmitch> oops
<minghua> Hmm, maybe only one dependency, not half of them
<Yagisan> G'day All
<minghua> but a stupid bug nevertheless
<Yagisan> ajmitch: hows you SElinux work going ?
<Yagisan> s/you/your
* Yagisan just got a 1GB usb stick. Is that big enough to cram ubuntu on ?
<ajmitch> Yagisan: slowly as ever, of course ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hey dholbach
<ajmitch> how are you?
<ajmitch> dholbach: I talked with the Ebuntu guy, unfortunately his enlightenment debs are done with checkinstall :)
<Yagisan> checkinstall ??
<dholbach> i thought so :/
<ajmitch> so I don't think that e17 debs would be ready for inclusion before feature freeze
<Yagisan> yuck
<dholbach> hey ajmitch, how are you?
<ajmitch> I'm good, how are you?
<dholbach> i'm just a bit tired still
<ajmitch> not working too hard? :)
<minghua> hello dholbach
<dholbach> i need to get some tea or something, now :)
<dholbach> hey minghua
* ajmitch hands dholbach a cup of tea
<dholbach> Merci. :)
<ajmitch> de rien
<theCore> stop stealing our french expressions ;P
<Hobbsee> what, with the outrageous accent, theCore?  :P
<theCore> Hobbsee, i'm not a french of France. I'm from Qubec, and we got a north-american accent
<theCore> anyway, that's is offtopic :)
<Hobbsee> ah, i was thinking of monty python, if you didnt get the reference.  *stops being offtopic*
<minghua> apt-proxy debdiff pasted in bug 29267
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29267 in apt-proxy "apt-proxy crashes after upgrading" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29267
<crimsun> minghua: ...but we have 1.9.32ubuntu2. Are you proposing an update beyond UVF?
<minghua> crimsun: as I've said, I don't have enough knowledge to know if I should cherry pick the patch or ask for UVF exemption
<minghua> all I can say is this merged package works for me
<minghua> if UVF exemption is definitely out of question, I suppose I can try to cherry pick the patch out, but I am not confident on my python skill (which is very very little)
<minghua> crimsun: by the way I was telling this patch to dholbach on #ubuntu-bugs
<minghua> maybe you want to join as well, it's Bug Day after all
<crimsun> yeah, I missed the backscroll.
<viviersf> elo ajmitch
<ajmitch_> hi
<viviersf> how you been
<ajmitch_> good, busy doing work in .au
<viviersf> ah okay
<viviersf> dude
<viviersf> how do i found out
<viviersf> when certain packages will go into uni/multi verse ?
<ajmitch_> ah, when they're uploaded & built,etc?
<viviersf> yeah
<ajmitch_> if there are new binary packages they get manual approval
<ajmitch_> what certain packages do you mean?
<viviersf> there no packages for em
<viviersf> like j2re1.4
<viviersf> and
<viviersf> adobe acrobat
<viviersf> etc
<ajmitch_> right
<dholbach> viviersf: search on packages.ubuntu.com
<ajmitch>   acroread | 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<viviersf> hgmmm
<ajmitch>   j2re1.4 | 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 | http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<viviersf> why it no show in apt-cache
<viviersf> wth
<ajmitch> what architecture?
<viviersf> i386
<ajmitch> and do you have the multiverse repository really enabled?
<viviersf> ag hell
<viviersf> hold
<viviersf> k soz
<viviersf> something in the sources.list was wasted
<ajmitch> :)
<monzie> hi all
<ajmitch> hello
<monzie> this is where i plan to get my sources from for Ebuntu
<monzie> http://enlightenment.freedesktop.org/
<monzie> i'll compile them on my sys first and see
<monzie> but the main problem is, E is considered to be beta quality
<monzie> does beta quality software go into universe?
<ajmitch_> sure, we just got Xgl into universe
<ajmitch_> it's not entirely stable
<monzie> okay.. then i'll start work on it
<ajmitch_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU has a few linkes, the debian new maintainer's guide is a good start
<minghua> is monzie the Ebuntu guy?
<ajmitch> yes
<monzie> well yeah minghua
<minghua> monzie: glad to hear someone working on enlightenment
<monzie> Thanks ming..
<monzie> i have worked on  FOSS projects before, minghua  , but i dont have the experience of managing one..
<monzie> i hope i can do a good job
<monzie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New/HowTo is pretty detailed
<minghua> monzie: wish you enjoy your learning and packaging, I did enjoy mine :-)
<monzie> really hope so minghua
* monzie wishes to say that #ebuntu is now online
<monzie> so the orig.tar.gz and the .dsc files are required  to upload any new package, isn't it?
<Hobbsee> monzie: and the .diff.gz, yeah
<Hobbsee> upload the *.changes file to revu, and it uploads all of the required ones :)
<monzie> hmm, i am a newbie this process Hobbsee
<monzie> can you help me out a bit?
<Hobbsee> monzie: woo!  someone who's newer than me!
<Hobbsee> i can try, sure :)
<Hobbsee> what do you need help with?
<monzie> well, i have loads of .tar.gz files
<monzie> all of them compile on my system. they are E17 semi-stable builds
<monzie> dependencies and stuff
<monzie> since i am not patching it in any way, where do i get the .diff files from?
<freeflying> monzie: hi
<monzie> hi freeflying
<dholbach> take upstream tarball, move to bla_version.orig.tar.gz, add debian dir to unpacked source tree, run   debuild -S -sa
<monzie> okay dholbach
<Hobbsee> heh, beat me to it dholbach
<monzie> but there is not upstream tarball, i have snapshots from the CVS builds
<Hobbsee> i swear i did that last night!
<Hobbsee> monzie: the tarball that you do have - it's the same thing
<dholbach> monzie: that's fine too
<monzie> okay, i am sorry i am not good with the nomenclature,
<monzie> i am a first timer
<Tonio_> hi all :)
<dolson> monzie: we all start somewhere.. I started a week or two ago :)
<dolson> hi Tonio_
<Hobbsee> ooh, another newbie! hi dolson
<monzie> yeah dolson , and i guess the community helped you a lot too
<dolson> monzie: yeah, for sure... I still need help :)
<dolson> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee looks at the process for new membership
<monzie> Membership? \
<monzie> do you have to be a member to contribute?
<Hobbsee> no
<dolson> monzie: there is a lot to learn, but once you upload something that works to REVU, don't be crushed if you get a big list of improvements you need to make. you will learn quick from the feedback, and it improves your packages overall
* dholbach high-fives dolson
* dolson wasn't ready, and just got cuffed upside the head
<monzie> which version of autoconf is to be used for ubuntu?
<monzie> and, does the package have to be for dapper only?
<Hobbsee> whichever one it requires - usually the latest
<Hobbsee> monzie: yes
<dholbach> monzie: that's what we work on, we can backport stuff, but those have to be very isolated decisions and packages
<monzie> it cant be for breezy Hobbsee ?
<dholbach> no, we can't upload to breezy
<Hobbsee> monzie: not if you want it into the repos, i think...
<Hobbsee> hehe - i learned that the hard way...
<dholbach> breezy-updates is for severe fixes only
<monzie> okay dholbach , Hobbsee
<dholbach> breezy-backports is for isolated backports
<minghua> monzie: ubuntu has different versions of automake, you can explicitly require which version you want
<minghua> monzie: oh you say autoconf, sorry
<dholbach> (but i'd use the one upstream uses)
<minghua> dapper has the newest autoconf (which is 2.59 now) and autoconf2.13
<monzie> okay, it means first i have to upgrade my system and begin any other work, isn't it?
<minghua> yeah, and as dholbach said, use the one upstream uses
<Hobbsee> dholbach: you'd be able to answer this, i think.  Is it absolutely necessary to have a signed key for membership?
<dholbach> Hum, I think not.
<monzie> hey i am launchpad.net/people/manishchakravarty
<dholbach> But you should get one ASAP.
<dholbach> Hobbsee: where do you live?
<Hobbsee> sydney australia
<dholbach> it should be EASY to get one there
<Hobbsee> you'd think, yes
<dolson> monzie: I am pretty sure you can just set up a Dapper pbuilder and stay using Breezy.. someone correct me if I am wrong
* Hobbsee just hasnt figured out who to ask yet
<dholbach> Hobbsee: http://www.biglumber.com/x/web?qs=sydney
<Hobbsee> dolson: indeed you can
<Hobbsee> you will have trouble testing any .debs it creates though
<monzie> how do i do that dolson ?
<dholbach> wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<dolson> dholbach is the link bot
<Hobbsee> hehe - i just noticed we dont have ubotu in here
<Hobbsee> darn it - fx window is crashing on me!
<dolson> monzie: congrats on converting your college :)
<monzie> ohh thanks dolson , it was a pain in the ass nonetheless :-)
<Hobbsee> i'm off for a while - cooking dinner
<jsgotangco> dholbach, i am proud to report to you that zakame spoke to a conference yesterday and a lot of people asked for his autograph
<dholbach> WOW!
<dholbach> I mean    W O W !
* jsgotangco is doing this until zakame comes here hehehe
<dholbach> hahahahaha :)
<dholbach> jsgotangco: you should tell the people in the other channels too
<zakame> hello MOTUs :D
* jsgotangco fanboi zakame 
<dolson> zakame: can I have your autograph?
<dholbach> hey zakame!
* dholbach hugs zakame exctatically
<zakame> heya dholbach dolson jsgotangco ! :-)
* zakame hugs dholbach
<zakame> dolson: lol, sure when you get here in .ph :D
<dolson> aw man, can't you just email it?
* jsgotangco is so priviledged to have a photograph of zakame 
<jsgotangco> and signing his key
<zakame> gaaah
<dolson> do you have a scanner, jsgotangco?
<siretart> dolson: re: dssi sync: I've sent james an email on wed, but he hasn't processed any sync since about 2 or 3 weeks I guess
<jsgotangco> none  :/
<dolson> siretart: ok, that's cool. :)
<zakame> dolson: i've one, actually part of a printer combo, the only part working 'coz its out of ink
<dolson> zakame: sign a picture, scan it, and upload it to REVU so we can all apt-get you as our wallpaper
<zakame> LOL!
<siretart> I've even seen uploads without 'ubuntu' in the version string, in order to be synced over. I did that once in breezy, when I was told (by Kamion or mdz I think) to not do this
<dolson> siretart: are you hinting at something?
<siretart> dolson: I'm too busy with work/uni to elaborate on this. sorry
<dolson> hmm.. well if it isn't going to be sync'd...
<siretart> it will be synced. for sure.
<siretart> morning, after all :)
<siretart> sorry, I'm don't get to my regular ubuntu work in the last time as I wanted. :(
<zakame> morning siretart :D
<siretart> hi zakame :)
<zakame> gaah DSA 978-1
<dolson> geez. all of a sudden my CPU went to 100% and I couldn't do anything
<Hobbsee> dolson: would this happen to be with using a pbuilder?
<dolson> nope
<Hobbsee> weird
<dolson> I used pbuilder a few minutes before it happened, but it wasn't still running
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<dolson> man this sucks. my furnace is dying, it's making a loud racket down there... and it's cold in my house :( my car won't start, and I can't find a new job. some people have all the luck
* Hobbsee hands dolson a blanket
<dolson> I have 3 of them already :)
<dolson> hmmmmmm. the update manager just popped up to tellme there are new updates maybe that was causing the CPU issue right before I rebooted
<Hobbsee> gnome or kde?
<dolson> gnome
<dolson> I had a 100% CPU issue with it when I first installed dapper, but I thought it was fixed
* Hobbsee doesnt use gnome, so cant help
<dolson> meh, seems to be ok now
* dolson goes to make some food and watch TPB while he still has electricity.
* StevenK notes a fair number of builds are failing due to casting from void * to another type.
<Tonio_> dholbach: ping ?
<Tonio_> or siretart maybe ?
<tepsipakki> shouldn't 'dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -k"<keyid>"' generate a .changes-file?
<Hobbsee> should do, yeah
<Hobbsee> i think
<Hobbsee> if not, replace dpkg-buildpackage with debuild, and then it definetly does
<tepsipakki> but it doesn't, because there's no debian/files
<Hobbsee> you still have the debian dir there?
<tepsipakki> yes
<Hobbsee> hmm
<tepsipakki> dpkg-buildpackage runs rules clean, which removes 'files'
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<azeem> tepsipakki: and what is the error message?
<azeem> files is only needed for binary package .changes I thought
<tepsipakki> I'm just trying to dput a package in revu, but don't remember how I did that last time (~month ago..)
<tepsipakki> =)
<Hobbsee> tepsipakki: dput revu *.changes
<Hobbsee> it wont let you with just a plain .dsc file
<lucas> any tiber admin around ? siretart ajmitch ?
<lucas> ah ogra maybe ?
<ogra> lucas, i'm no admin, nope :)
<lucas> ok
<lucas> ok, I'm going out for lunch
<lucas> if a tiber admin could install libopenssl-ruby1.8 while I'm away, it would be awesome ;)
<tepsipakki> hobbsee: yes I'm aware of that.. debuild went now fine afterall.. I need to write down the command ;)
<dholbach> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> hi dholbach ;)
<Tonio_> dholbach: we were discussing the settings for kubuntu regarding to the fonts.
<Tonio_> dholbach: I think ubuntu's gnome has xft.dpi set to 96, am I correct ?
<Tonio_> I was just searching the way the ubuntu crew did it, cause there are several possibilities to get that done, and I would like to provide the same logic for kubuntu settings
<dholbach> Tonio_: I have no idea, you asked me this already, I think that somebody said, it was set to 96, yes. :)
<Tonio_> dholbach: I know you may not know, but who may have that information ?
<dholbach> seb128, maybe.
<Tonio_> okay thanks dholbach :)
<Hobbsee> 96 was the number mentioned in the meeting this morning
<marcin`> raphink: hello
<marcin`> raphink: are you there or not?
<Tonio_> marcin`: raphink lags on irc actually....
<Tonio_> marcin`: contact him on jabber
<raphink> hi MarioMeyer
<raphink> oops
<raphink> hi marcin`
<marcin`> raphink: hi
<marcin`> raphink: I uploaded my vtiger packages to revu
<marcin`> raphink: they are pretty ugly now but workable (I hope)
<marcin`> raphink: if you want I could give you url to my apt repository if you want to test binaries
<raphink> marcin`: you there?
<marcin`> raphink: yup
<Tonio_> marcin`: raphink lags, and I send you privatly his jabber contact
<marcin`> Tonio_: aaa it was for jabber....
<raphink> marcin`: please use my jabber address to contact me, the lag is here too huge
<marcin`> Tonio_: anyway I don't have jabber client installed yet ;)
<marcin`> Tonio_: fresh dapper installation...
<Tonio_> marcin`: gaim, kopete ?
<Tonio_> ubuntu has gaim and kubuntu has kopete, so you should have one ;)
<marcin`> Tonio_: blah... I use ratpoison as window manager and do almost everything in emacs ;)
<marcin`> Tonio_: gaim sucks... and kopete even more bacause it's sweetsugarplastic kde app ;)
<Tonio_> marcin`: there is certainly a command line jabber client out there
<Tonio_> marcin`: don't want to come into that debate ;)
<raphink> ping Tonio_
<Tonio_> pong raphink
<raphink> ah it's a bit better it seems
<raphink> marcin`: ping?
<raphink> marcin`: reviewed vtiger-crm
<marcin`> raphink: pong
<marcin`> raphink: I'm here...
<raphink> marcin`: yep I know
<raphink> ;)
<marcin`> raphink: ok I got mail with your review
<marcin`> raphink: I'll try to change these packages
<marcin`> raphink: I'll try now in about an hour or tomorrow
<raphink> marcin`: I'm not done with it yet
<raphink> I've just reviewed vtiger-cr
<raphink> crm
<raphink> not the other one yet
<marcin`> ok - vyiger-crm is only data package
<marcin`> vtiger-crm-mysql-local is more important
<dolson> ooooo, the new gnome screensaver thingy is nicer than the old xscreensaver
<raphink> marcin`: yet there things to change in vtiger-crm
<marcin`> almost ready to upload vtiger-crm
<marcin`> raphink: btw where should I put info about your initial work on this package?
<marcin`> raphink: into copyright?
<raphink> where you want :)
<raphink> you can put it in changelog, or in copyright
<raphink> as you want :)
<marcin`> I'll put info into copyright
<raphink> marcin`: you're calling the mysql config script in the postinst in vtiger-crm-mysql-local?
<marcin`> raphink: kind of...
<marcin`> raphink: what do you mean by 'mysql config script' ?
<raphink> marcin`: where are the contents to be used by debconf?
<marcin`> raphink: well in dbconfig-common
<marcin`> raphink: everything is configured automagically
<marcin`> raphink: but this is in fact still a problem
<marcin`> raphink: because this postinst script does two things
<marcin`> raphink: it creates empty database on mysql-server
<marcin`> raphink: and it prepares /usr/share/vtiger-crm/connection.php
<marcin`> raphink: then when you log into http://localhost/vtiger-crm for first time
<raphink> mhm
<marcin`> raphink: you will get this 'install.php' script
<marcin`> raphink: you don't need to set anything there - just click 'next'
<raphink> yes I know that marcin`
<marcin`> raphink: the only thing you can change is vtiver admin password
<raphink> yep
<marcin`> raphink: then everything should work ok and it's pretty nice...
<raphink> I hope so
<marcin`> raphink: unfortunately there is also a big problem with this stuff but I don't know how to resolve it yet
<raphink> marcin`: if you could fix the few things I've listed first, that'd be a good beginning
<raphink> :)
<marcin`> raphink: the problem is that I don't see any nice way to upgrade vtiger
<raphink> how do you mean marcin` ?
<marcin`> raphink: the problem is that you propably want to keep some data in vtiger database ;)
<raphink> marcin`: yes of course
<raphink> you don't want to recreate the DB when upgrading
<raphink> that's obvious
<marcin`> raphink: but when you reinstall vtiger (upgrade) then this 'install.php' crap will destroy your data
<raphink> ah
<raphink> obviously it shouldn't
<marcin`> raphink: yes I know - but this means that we should patch this script
<marcin`> raphink: and remove almost everything that is related with database...
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> well so far this is the first version
<marcin`> raphink: and create tables with sql script with dbconfig-common
<raphink> you could poke upstream about providing a nice way to upgrade themselves
<raphink> since I hope they don't expect people to keep the same version for ever
<marcin`> raphink: it's pretty easy but a lot of changes in orig
<raphink> not in orig marcin`
<raphink> if you need to patch, use cdbs's simple-patchsys
<marcin`> raphink: in fact this 'install.php' should be considered as vtiger bug...
<raphink> since the package uses cdbs
<raphink> don't patch the source
<marcin`> raphink: sure I'll use dpatch
<raphink> then report it :)
<raphink> hmmpf
<raphink> simple-patchsys is much easier when using cdbs
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> but you're free to use dpatch if you find that better
<marcin`> raphink: ok I'll try simple-patchsys
<raphink> marcin`: to use simple-patchsys, you only need to
<raphink> 1) create debian/patches
<raphink> 2) cd to the root of the package and run cdbs-edit-patch nameofyourpatch
<raphink> 3) make your changes
<raphink> 4) exit 0
<raphink> that's it :)
<raphink> hmm and well you need the simple-patchsys.mk in debian/rules beforehand
<raphink> and it's better to list your patches namely in debian/changelog, too
<marcin`> ok I'll do this tomorrow evening
<marcin`> raphink: please tell me what should I put into copyright about your initial work
<marcin`> raphink: and I'll upload new version
<raphink> hmm whatever you want ;)
<pappan> how do i get .deb of mplayer ?
<marcin`> raphink: 1. my english sucks...
<raphink> you can just state the package was based on mine, or I was the orig author of it, or whatever
<raphink> pappan: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<pappan> raphink: thank you. let me chk it
<marcin`> raphink: 2. please provide something I could just copy/paste ;) (lazy)
<raphink> marcin`: haha
<pappan> the base ubuntu seems not to have much
<slomo> pappan: mplayer is in multiverse
<pappan> whats multiverse
<viviersf> ah goodie
<marcin`> raphink: how can I remove orig.tar.gz from vtiger-crm-mysql-local?
<viviersf> xforwarding is enable by default in ssh in ubuntu
* viviersf gets all happy
<raphink> marcin`: rename it in tar.gz
<raphink> change the infos in the dsc
<raphink> md5, size and name
<marcin`> raphink: hmm don't get it...
<marcin`> raphink: but just a moment
<lucas> [ANN]  multidistrotools now supports fetching bugs from malone : http://tiber.tauware.de/~lucas/versions/ruby-packages.html
<Gloubiboulga> hello
<zakame> hi all
<Gloubiboulga> hi zakame
<zakame> heya Gloubiboulga
<jpatrick> hello Gloubiboulga, zakame
<Gloubiboulga> hey jpatrick
<zakame> hi jpatrick
<jpatrick> :)
<siretart> lucas: w00t
<siretart> lucas: do you still intend to upload multidistrotools to dapper?
<lucas> I dunno
<lucas> I'm busy with other things currently
<lucas> and I think I'll easily get a FF exception for mdt
<lucas> since it isn't going to break anything to get it in
<ogra> lucas, you should clearify if FF exceptions are granted at all ... might be they are not
* ogra doesnt know 
<ogra> didnt you already have a package of them ?
<lucas> yeah, but I changed quite a lot of things
<lucas> so I'm not sure of my depends anymore
<ogra> ah
<ogra> but that'd be a bug, bugfixing is allowed post FF ;)
<lucas> I'll just add it to my todo list, I should be able to get to it soon
<siretart> lucas: I can fetch the latest version from your home, no problem. But I think about other users, they might find it more convinient to have it in the archive.
<lucas> I have to check with raphink whether he wants to integrate mdt with his tools
<theCore> is it a way, I could see the diff between repo changes ?
<lucas> theCore: what do you mean by repo changes ?
<jpatrick> theCore: dapper-changes mailing list?
<theCore> packages added or removed from the repository in a given amount of time
<jpatrick> afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hi jpatrick
<sistpoty> hi folks
<jpatrick> hello sistpoty
<sistpoty> anybody to review my package trigger/trigger-data on revu? :)
<jpatrick> I could :)
<sistpoty> jpatrick: please do :)
<jpatrick> sistpoty: see comments
* sistpoty looks
<sistpoty> thx jpatrick :)
<jpatrick> :)
<Gloubiboulga> hello sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi Gloubiboulga
* jpatrick wonders if someone could look at his kmplayer
<sistpoty> jpatrick: I'll take a look ;)
<sistpoty> Gloubiboulga: there are still (3?) packages with unmet ocaml-deps... do you want to take a look at these?
<Gloubiboulga> sistpoty, yes, I will
<sistpoty> Gloubiboulga: thx
<Gloubiboulga> I'm fighting with libswitch and gswitch for the moment...
<sistpoty> ah, k
<sistpoty> jpatrick: you could make a README.Debian describing that gst is the default (and where to change that)
<sistpoty> jpatrick: why did you change the upstream tarball?
<jpatrick> when?
<sistpoty> jpatrick: at least revu-report says that you changed the upstream tarball... haven't verified that manually ;)
<jpatrick> sistpoty: ah yes I removed the debian/ dir there
<sistpoty> jpatrick: ok
<sistpoty> jpatrick: might be worth asking upstream to not include a debian-dir by default ;)
<jpatrick> sistpoty: did that ;) (and told them not to make native packages)
<sistpoty> :)
<jpatrick> sistpoty: my main concern is that it doesn't seem to be playing anything
<sistpoty> jpatrick: then you should first get this sorted out
<jpatrick> I'm trying :)
<sistpoty> jpatrick: why do you use that many override files?
<jpatrick> One for each package that needs one
<sistpoty> jpatrick: imo it's not good to silence lintian (e.g. for missing man-pages)... override files should imo only be used when lintian actually is wrong
<jpatrick> sistpoty: I'm working on the man pages
<sistpoty> jpatrick: please remove the overrides then... it gives the impression that you want to hide packaging mistakes ;)
<jpatrick> sorry
<sistpoty> np ;)
<jpatrick> but the rest of the errors?
<sistpoty> jpatrick: still building the package, will take a look once it's done
<sistpoty> jpatrick: but unless you are certain, that lintian is wrong, I'd suggest that it's better not to override lintian
<nlindblad> can I ask a question?
<jpatrick> nlindblad: yes
<nlindblad> jpatrick, I switched to GoogleTalk, please authorize me
<nlindblad> will Gaim 2.0 be included in Dapper Drake?
<jpatrick> ok, Kopete isn't on :P
<nlindblad> jpatrick, oh :D
* jpatrick is trying to get his @ubuntu.com mail to work
<lucas> raphink: where can I download your REVU-tools ?
<raphink> lucas: on http://revu.tauware.de/~raphink
<raphink> lucas: there you'll find the last version of the sources
<raphink> and the last but one version of the deb
<raphink> haven't updated the deb yet
<lucas> raphink: I'm not sure it's a good idea to integrate mdt with revu-tools
<lucas> they aim at different things
<raphink> I meant to use mdt for revu-tools
<raphink> as a dependency
<lucas> ah
<lucas> ok
<raphink> I'm not sure of how far mdt could help
<raphink> since you know it better than I do, you can surely enlight me on this
<lucas>  * Check for the presence of the package in Ubuntu (all distros), Debian, apt-get.org. Using mdt ?
<lucas> for this ?
<raphink> yes
<raphink> how far could it help?
<raphink> would it be able to check for the presence in hoary for example?
<lucas> you could do that with mdt, but I'm not sure it's the good way to go
<raphink> to see if the package was nuked or so
<raphink> how would you do it?
<lucas> it might be easier to download the Sources.gz file and search for the package in it
<raphink> ouch
<lucas> you could do that with mdt by writing a script such as seach-for-package-in
<lucas> like :
<lucas> search-for-package-in <package> <dist1> <dist2> <dist3> ...
<lucas> this is quite easy
<raphink> mhm
<sistpoty> jpatrick: imo the .so's should be installed to /usr/lib/kde3 instead of /usr/lib or /usr/lib/kmplayer-base (or s.th.), since shared objects in /usr/lib must be handled by shlibs and ldconfig
<sistpoty> jpatrick: but I'm not 100% certain where these should go... maybe you could ask s.o. with shared objects experience about this
<jpatrick> ok
<sistpoty> jpatrick: and why do you install kgstplayer/kxineplayer in the -base package, whereas kmplayer/kxvplayer in kmplayer package?
<jpatrick> sistpoty: kgstplayer/kxineplayer are needed by the plugin and the stanealone player
<sistpoty> jpatrick: ah, ok
<jpatrick> you can have the plugin without having to install the standalone one
<sistpoty> jpatrick: and your debian/copyright is wrong... I found at least one file that's LPGL and not GPL
<sistpoty> hey raphink: would you like to review my package trigger/trigger-data? :)
<raphink> sistpoty: sure
<sistpoty> cool :)
<jpatrick> sistpoty: grep -i 'LGPL' * returns nothing (in /src)
<sistpoty> jpatrick: mom, looking for the file
<Gloubiboulga> a MOTU asking for a review, I like that :)
<raphink> Gloubiboulga: of course, we follow the same rules :)
<sistpoty> jpatrick: kmplayerprocess.cpp for example...
<sistpoty> jpatrick: grep -i copyright * gives usually more hits ;)
<raphink> sistpoty: why get the 0 out of the version number in debian/watch?
<sistpoty> raphink: 0?
<raphink> http://files.scapecaster.com/posit/trigger-0\.(.*)-src\.data\.bz2
<raphink> which is wrong anyway
<raphink> since it's .tar.bz2
<sistpoty> raphink: ah... there is also a file named -2-src (which is a higher version to uscan)
<raphink> so debian/watch can't work
<raphink> sistpoty: yes, but -2 doen't have .data
<raphink> sistpoty: and this way uscan doesn't get the right version, if you put the 0 out of ()
<raphink> so there's no point
<sistpoty> raphink: will fix that for the data-package... it did get the version for the src-package right however
<raphink> ok
<sistpoty> raphink: btw.: can you tell me why the first line doesn't work? (it is exactly as written in the manpage)
<raphink> sistpoty: uscan fails on both
<raphink> how do you mean sistpoty ?
<raphink> what first line?
<sistpoty> raphink: in the watch file, that I commented out
<raphink> sistpoty: does this work for version 3 ?
* raphink is not a uscan specialist
<raphink> let's see
<sistpoty> raphink: at least it's written that way in the man-page...
<raphink> it should work I guess
<sistpoty> raphink: that's what I get for the -src package: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8785
<raphink>  $ uscan --dehs
<raphink> <dehs>
<raphink> <package>trigger</package>
<raphink> <debian-uversion>0.5.2</debian-uversion>
<raphink> <debian-mangled-uversion>0.5.2</debian-mangled-uversion>
<raphink> <upstream-version>5.2</upstream-version>
<raphink> <upstream-url>http://files.scapecaster.com/posit/trigger-0.5.2-src.tar.bz2</upstream-url>
<raphink> <status>Newer version available</status>
<raphink> <messages>Successfully downloaded updated package trigger-0.5.2-src.tar.bz2 and symlinked trigger_5.2.orig.tar.bz2 to it</messages>
<raphink> </dehs>
<raphink> that's what I get ;)
<sistpoty> lol... strange :)
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> taht's because you get the 0 out of the ()
<raphink> and () is taken for the version number
<sistpoty> hm... but if I won't take it out, -2- is taken as newest version... any clues how to solve this?
<sistpoty> (apart from pinging upstream to remove -2-)
<LaserJock> umm, it doesn't work to call dh_intall after dh_builddeb in debian/rules, right?
<raphink> yes I guess you have to poke upstream about removing -2-
<sistpoty> LaserJock: no... dh_builddeb already builds the .deb, so dh_install afterwards will happily install files to debian/<package>/ without any effect on the deb
<LaserJock> sistpoty: that's what I thought
<sistpoty> raphink: got a better idea... maybe s.th. like trigger-((\d)+\..*)-src\.tar\.bz2 will do the trick
<raphink> sistpoty: if you say so
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> *blush*
* sistpoty didn't try it... yet
<raphink> ok :)
<sistpoty> ha... finally got it: trigger-([\d] +\..+)-src\.tar\.bz2
<jamessan> why do you need the [] ?
<sistpoty> jamessan: good point... should work even w.o. ... testing
<sistpoty> jamessan: yay... thx!
<jamessan> :)
<raphink> sistpoty: src/glew/Jamfile is modified during build
<sistpoty> raphink: of course it is... wouldn't build if I hadn't patched it
<raphink> sistpoty: it's not unpatched though
<sistpoty> raphink: it is patched in .diff.gz... so it is patched *before* building (and no need to unpatch it thus)
<raphink> sistpoty: fine :)
<sistpoty> (I want to get this into pkg-games-svn and we don't use a patch-system there because we have svn) :)
* raphink is going to go buy something to eat before stores close
<sealne> what should the status of a wishlist bug be that has been reported to upstream?
<Spec> OT: Is there anyone here planning on attending FOSE, if so, are you doing so to represent the goodness of Ubuntu?
<atie> hi
<atie> someone could help me to have 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 working with unicode search?
<carl_> anyone know where the w32 codecs are?
<tseng> google knows
<dholbach> RestrictedFormats too
<tseng> ubuntu has and never will shipped w32codecs
<carl_> google knows but isn't telling ;-)
<sistpoty> hi tseng, hi dholbach
<tseng> hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> raphink: added get-orig-source target for convenience to trigger ;)
<dholbach> good night folks
<atie> raphink, for 31055, because I tried the bug and saw same symbols were pointed as KDE one.
* dholbach hugs sistpoty
<dolson> bye dholbach
<dholbach> bye dolson
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<jpatrick> hello Toadstool
<sistpoty> gn8 dholbach
<sistpoty> hi Toadstool
<Toadstool> I'm looking for something useful to do...
<sistpoty> Toadstool: there are lots of bugs in malone, or you could work on a package with unmet deps (http://tiber.tauware.de/~siretart/unmet/dapper-unmet.txt)
<Toadstool> yep let's try the unmet deps stuff
<sistpoty> Toadstool: make sure you fix the right source-package (sometimes a pending package FTBFS'd) and check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/WorkInProgress to avoid duplicate work
<Toadstool> ok
<jpatrick> who do I ask for UVF exception?
<tseng> ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<tseng> follow the same format as everyone else
<jpatrick> ok :)
<LaserJock> how would I go about trying to get something in breezy-updates?
<crimsun> debdiff to ubuntu-devel
<crimsun> and diffstat
<crimsun> (starting to sound familiar?)
<LaserJock> yeah, I see
<crimsun> actually, ask mdz what the format is
<crimsun> I don't remember if he wants them sent to him directly
<LaserJock> hmm, I just don't think I have time. Malone bug #6588 is fixed in dapper but it would tweaking to get breezy to work.
<Ubugtu> malone bug 6588 in cernlib "PAW - Segmentation violation - Traceq lun = 0, level = 99" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6588
<LaserJock> would require tweaking, I mean
<LaserJock> ajmitch: ping?
<KriS83> Hi
<KriS83> Is there any news on when a new gnomeicu package will be created/released with the current patched ICQ-Protocol Version?
<sistpoty> KriS83: no idea really... do you happen to know wether a newer one is in debian/unstable already?
<KriS83> sistpoty, nop
<KriS83> sorry.. it's just a bit annoing, that gnomeicu keeps disconnecting as it no longer supports the new protocol
<KriS83> I'm currently trying to create a selfmade deb with the current version. But I'm new to this.. so I don't really expect for it to work ;)
<sistpoty> KriS83: is it fixed in 0.99.10?
<KriS83> Yes
<KriS83> as from what I can read it is :)
<KriS83> I can tell you in a couple of mins if it actually is.. cos it looks like my deb is just building at the moment
<KriS83> just a quick and dirty one though
<sistpoty> KriS83: k :)
<KriS83> k.. now lets wait 5 mins.. to see if it disconnects me again :)
<KriS83> sistpoty, looks fine sofar.. I was disconnected with the old version by this time
<sistpoty> KriS83: ok, I'll request an UVF-exception and care for the new version ;)
<sistpoty> KriS83: (tomorrow) ;)
<KriS83> sistpoty, k, thank you very much :)
<sistpoty> you're welcome
* sistpoty is off again
<sistpoty> cya
#ubuntu-motu 2006-02-23
<Psi-Jack> What would be the best way to handle converting rpm to tar.gz for debian-style deb-src?
<TheMuso> Psi-Jack: What package are you trying to convert? Have you checked the Ubuntu and Debian archives?
<Psi-Jack> TheMuso: I'm grabbing Lexmark X/Z-600, Z25/Z35, Z55, and Z65 printer drivers provided by Lexmark, and making Ubuntu packages for them, which don't already exist.
<Toadstool> Psi-Jack: maybe you could try alien --to-tgz, I haven't tried it myself but it looks like it is what you're looking for.
<Psi-Jack> And I'm trying to keep the original Lexmark-provided tar.gz files in-tact and as original as possible. :)
<Psi-Jack> Toadstool: Yeah. That's the only option I've seen so far, since Ubuntu doesn't have an rpm2targz package for it.
<minghua> Psi-Jack: does lexmark provide tar.gz files or rpm only?
<Psi-Jack> minghua: They provide very annoying tar.gz with a self-extracting tar.gz.sh, embeded with rpms inside those. So, my debian/rules is going to tail -n +143 FILE.tar.gz > install.tar.gz, then extract that, then un-rpm the two files in there, and combine it into the installation, properly.
<minghua> Ouch
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. Tell me about it.
<minghua> Psi-Jack: well, you are probably doing the best you can then
<Psi-Jack> I might even figure out a better way than to extract out to install.tar.gz, and do it all in-line, up to the rpm parts.
<Toadstool> ouch, really weird way to provide a tarball
<Toadstool> Lexmark, I mean
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Yeah. The only problem I can forsee is trying /not/ to repackage the original lexmark tarball to put all its files into a lexmark-z##/ directory and call it the _orig.
<Psi-Jack> And better.. If any of the lexmark drivers share the same libs, I'll seperate it out into two packages. One for the common libs, and one for the specific driver parts. :)
<Psi-Jack> How's that for working with whatcha got, packaging? :)
<Psi-Jack> Do deb-src tarballs /have/ to untar to <packagename>/, or can they untar to the same directory, and have the diff tarball just untar the debian/ directory into there? I'm just trying to check out my options.
<Toadstool> gn8 motus
<minghua> Psi-Jack: IIRC the .orig.tar.gz doesn't need to untar to <packagename>-<version>/ dir, dpkg-source will handle that properly
<Psi-Jack> It will?
<Psi-Jack> Well, I'll try it, I guess. ;)
<TheMuso> Psi-Jack: Have you had a look at how otoher source packages do it?
<Psi-Jack> I looked at how skype-dsp-hijacker, and flashplugin-nonfree do it, but that's it.
<Psi-Jack> Both of them, within the cwd, exatract to the <package-name>/ directory, and then start working with it. heh
<minghua> Psi-Jack: packagename or packagename-version dir?
<Psi-Jack> packagename-version
<minghua> what I said is that the name of the dir doesn't matter, but yes, the whole thing need to be uncompressed into a dir, and then .diff.gz need to introduce a debian/ subdir in it
<Hobbsee> Psi-Jack: what are you trying to do?
<Psi-Jack> minghua: That's what I thought. Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee: Re-package Lexmark's printer drivers, into deb packages.
<Hobbsee_away> yuck.
<Hobbsee_away> from scratch, or did someone else do the debianisation?
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee_away: From scratch. Nobody else has debianized.
<Combatjuan> My kubuntu (Dapper TF2) box won't boot anymore and I'm struggling to understand why.  I suspect it has to do with installing the scratchbox package.
<Combatjuan> The graphical kubuntu screen gets to "Starting system log daemon" and then dies to the console.  It looks like my filesystem was unable to mount.  "mount: proc already mounted" and a few more like that.  Then "cannot <do stuff> : Read-only file system"
<Hobbsee_away> Psi-Jack: ewww...i hate doing that
<Psi-Jack> Hobbsee_away: I don't mind, since it's for a good cause. And I have like 4-5 Lexmark printers, all Z600's, though. LOL
<Hobbsee_away> hehe
* Hobbsee_away is now really away
<Psi-Jack> I just bought new printers, rather than paying double for ink refill cartridges. ;)
<Combatjuan> If anyone has ideas on why my filesystem would mount readonly, I'd be happy to pastebin my log files or something.
<Combatjuan> Since I can't even get into the OS it's hard for me to feel like I can fix it so I'm hoping someone has an idea.
<Combatjuan> Can I boot with Knoppix and somehow chroot onto my kubuntu install and have it initialize?
<minghua> LaserJock: ping
<Combatjuan> (I hope these questions aren't too basic for this channel, the #ubuntu folk sent me here)
<Psi-Jack> Umm, they did?
<TheMuso> Combatjuan: Have you tried recovery mode from the grub menu? That is if you are running x86?
<minghua> Combatjuan: it's probably the correct channel (or #ubuntu-devel) since you are using dapper, but unfortunately I have no idea where your problem could be
<LaserJock> minghua: pong
<minghua> LaserJock: I was trying to backport plotdrop to Debian sarge
<Combatjuan> TheMuso, Yes x86.  Recovery mode does the same thing.
<LaserJock> minghua: oh really?
<minghua> LaserJock: and I have a question about dependency: is there any specific reason that plotdrop build-depends on debhelper >= 5 and gtk >= 2.8?
<minghua> LaserJock: yeah, already built the package, not tested yet
<atie> Combatjuan, I did one for fedora with knoppix
<Combatjuan> TheMuso, In fact, I have a few other kernels installed (from various updates) and they all appear to do the same thing.
<atie> s/one/once
<minghua> hi atie, nice to meet you here
<atie> minghua, hi
<Combatjuan> atie, I did it once from Knoppix to Gentoo once, but there were a few obscure commands you had to run before/after chrooting that initialized a new kernel or something if I remember right.
<LaserJock> minghua: the debhelper is just because debhelper 5 is out and gtk >=2.8 is for "prompt for confirmation when overwriting file on export"
<atie> Combatjuan, I am not sure, just enabling /mnt/hda was OK to chroot
<atie> with writable
<atie> hda means boot and root
<minghua> LaserJock: okay, then I can user debhelper 4 safely, I think
<LaserJock> minghua: yes, I used it at one point.
<minghua> LaserJock: for gtk, the upstream only says >= 2.4, can you give more info on that "overwrte file on export" thing?
<Combatjuan> atie, Sorry.  I don't follow.  I was able to to chroot to a mounted /mnt/hda2 (my ubuntu install), and after running su, I was a recognizeable user.
<LaserJock> minghua: changelog for version 0.4
<minghua> LaserJock: cool, thanks
<Psi-Jack> Oooh!
<Psi-Jack> rpm2cpio blah-blah-2.1.2-1.rpm | cpio -idmv  <-- No alien dependancy. :D
<Combatjuan> atie, I am able to use apt-get now it would seem...  I think I'm probably going to break something and need to reinstall...  I'm trying to remove some of the packages I installed before rebooting.
<Combatjuan> Is anyone familiar with scratchbox?
<minghua> LaserJock: hmm, I think I'll have to live without that prompt feature on sarge then :-)
<atie> Combatjuan, then disable chroot, copy your boot to somehwere
<Psi-Jack> No alien build-dependancy, using rpm2cpio. :D
<atie> Combatjuan, like this cp /mnt/hda2/boot/*.* /mnt/hda1/
<atie> Combatjuan, then you may able to edit grub.conf
<atie> Combatjuan, from /mnt/hda1/grub/grub.conf
<LaserJock> minghua: just curious? why are you porting it to sarge?
<minghua> LaserJock: oh, because the server in our group uses sarge, and I want to make it available to the whole group
<ogra> atie, grub.conf ??
<ogra> the config in ubuntu is in menu.lst
<ogra> unless i missed that we changed that
<LaserJock> minghua: mind sending me the packages? upstream might want to put them on the website.
<atie> ogra, thank for correcting me. :)
<ogra> :)
<minghua> LaserJock: sure, but what about after I test it? :-)
<minghua> LaserJock: and currently it has "mh" in the debian version string...
<LaserJock> minghua: fine, I usually put "sarge" or something like that in the version string.
<atie> someone could help me to have amule 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 working with unicode search?
<minghua> LaserJock: because official security update uses -XsargeY, I don't want to conflict with that (not that plotdrop is in sarge, but I plan to backport a little more)
<LaserJock> minghua: true, good point
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<Psi-Jack> Now for one more detail. These lexmark printer drivers apparently don't share common libs, so that's not an issue, but..
<Psi-Jack> They do have include/* files, which I would like to split into -dev packages. Because normally, one doesn't need the include files. :)
<Psi-Jack> What would I need to do to have the same deb-src bundle make both the i386 and -dev packages?
<Combatjuan> atie: I'll try something like that.  Thanks.
<minghua> LaserJock: was testing the plotdrop backport, half-working, but seems to have issues
<LaserJock> minghua: yeah?
<Psi-Jack> How do I make a diff patch?
<TheMuso> Psi-Jack: A diff patch of what?
<TheMuso> The diff command is used to make diffs. The -u flag is used as well.
<TheMuso> Unless you are talking about debdiffs
<Psi-Jack> TheMuso: I'm trying to make my diff.gz for this package, to basically build the debian/* dir.
<TheMuso> As far as I am aware, that should be done during the package build...
<TheMuso> Other packages that I have upgraded for myself have done that.
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm. It hasn't for me, so far..
<TheMuso> Psi-Jack: Unfortunately I am unable to track an example package down atm, as I have got to run. Someone else in here may be able to help you.
<minghua> Psi-Jack: do you have a package-verison/ dir already?  and do you have a debian/ dir in it?
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Yes
<dolson> I officially have no heat :( this snow BS is a bad reason to live in Canada
<minghua> Psi-Jack: then do you have an package_version.orig.tar.gz outside of the package-version/ dir?
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Correct..
<minghua> Psi-Jack: and dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot in the package-version/ dir doesn't give you a .diff.gz?
<minghua> Psi-Jack: what version number are you using?
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Hmmm.... I'll try that. I was doing fake root debian/rules binary, because this is a binary-only package. No source code. heh
<azeem> binary gives you binary packages
<azeem> .diff.gz is part of the source package
<Psi-Jack> So I would use: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot binary  ?
<azeem> (even if there is no source code)
<minghua> Psi-Jack: no, you still need a source package, as azeem has pointed out
<azeem> Psi-Jack: no, run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S to build the source package
<minghua> Psi-Jack: it doesn't matter your "source" package is actually binary files
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, I think I see.
<Psi-Jack> Okay.
<Psi-Jack> It's definately not building a diff, in fact, it's pretty much re-packing it into the tar.gz file. LOL
<dolson> Psi-Jack: did you try `debuild -S -sa -k <your key id here>`
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, I tried: dpkg-buildpackage -sd -rfakeroot -k<keyid>
<minghua> Psi-Jack: what is your version number on top of the debian/changelog?
<Psi-Jack> minghua: 1.0-0ubuntu1
<Psi-Jack> The whole first line in changelog: lexmark-z600 (1.0-0ubuntu1) breezy; urgency=low
<Hobbsee> why are you packaging for breezy?
<minghua> Psi-Jack: that is fine.  are you sure you have a lexmark-z600_1.0.orig.tar.gz file outside of your build dir?
<Psi-Jack> Yes, I do, but it's not using it at all.
<Psi-Jack> Aha
<Psi-Jack> Now it's working.
<Psi-Jack> The .orig was a bz2, so it wasn't even bothering it.
<Psi-Jack> Sweet..
<Psi-Jack> The only thing I got left to work with, is the stupid /usr/local/z600llpddk/utility junk, which on it's own, seems useless.
<dolson> if you do a dh_make -f ../lexmarkblahblah.tar.bz2 it creates the tar.gz
<dolson> for future reference
<minghua> dolson: that isn't really simpler than bunzip2 -c ../blah.tar.bz2 | gzip > blah.tar.gz, is it?
<Psi-Jack> Heh. Well,
<dolson> well it also creates the base debian dir and files..
<Psi-Jack> Since I already have the Lexmark-provided tarballs, I just did it from theirs. :p
* minghua doesn't like dh-make's debianization at all
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> lexmark-z600-dev_1.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb drivers optional
<Psi-Jack> Why is it making arch-dependant -dev? :/
<dolson> minghua: to be fair, I wasn't aware that you could just bunzip and gzip the tarball. so thanks
<minghua> dolson: you are welcome.  dh-make actually just use bunzip2 and gzip as well :-)
<minghua> Psi-Jack: because you write arch:any for -dev in debian/control?
<dolson> minghua: I don't understand how it doesn't change the checksums or whatever by having two different files, but if it works, then that's all I need to know
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Hmm, yes.. I did.. What should it be? :)
<minghua> Psi-Jack: you sure you only have .h files in your -dev package?
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Yes, I am sure.
<minghua> dolson: you mean the .bz2 and .gz?  because the building process don't see the .bz2 file at all
<minghua> Psi-Jack: arch:all then
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Ahhhh. I see.
<Psi-Jack> Now, how do I list the files in a .deb? :/
<dolson> is it installed? dpkg -L pkgname
<Psi-Jack> No an uninstalled one.
<Psi-Jack> Or, not-installed one anyway. hehe
<dolson> not sure.. I would use gdebi, but that's not in breezy afaik
<minghua> dpkg --install
<minghua> but be aware that it doesn't deal with dependencies
<dolson> he wants to list the files, not install it
<Psi-Jack> Well grr, you can't just list the contents? :p
<dolson> I'm sure there is a way. I just never looked into it
<StevenK> dpkg -C
<Psi-Jack> Jeje
<Psi-Jack> kay.. Why is copyright and changelog.Debian.gz being put into my -dev? :/
<Psi-Jack> StevenK: -C does audit, not list. :)
<dolson> thanks StevenK. you saved me from looking at man dpkg someday when I decide that I really don't wanna use gdebi or install
<dolson> Psi-Jack: I think it's a lowercase C
<Psi-Jack> Yeah -c
<Psi-Jack> Or --contents, apparently. heh
<minghua> Psi-Jack: oh, sorry, didn't read carefully
<Psi-Jack> Okay. I have but one more issue to work out with this package, and then I can successfully build this one, and all the other Lexmark drivers in my batch.
<Psi-Jack> The each of the drivers has it's own COPYING and README files which is included in the base directory. What's the proper way to have those included in the docs dir?
<Psi-Jack> I've got the files listed in lexmark-z600-doc.docs, but, it's not doing anything with them.
<minghua> Psi-Jack: do you have dh_installdocs in debian/rules?
<LaserJock> ajmitch: ping?
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: coming or going? ;-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: hehe - well i'd like to know that myself!
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Yes
<Psi-Jack> minghua: Sorry. I do have dh_installdocs in debian/rules.
<minghua> Psi-Jack: oh, then I don't know
<LaserJock> minghua: I emailed the plotdrop upstream a hopefully coherent email about your problem ;-)
<minghua> LaserJock: cool, thanks
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, dh_install docs, should install docs in the base package directory, not in debian/* itself, as listed in lexmark-z600-doc.docs   Correct?
* glroig is away: Estoy ocupado
<monzie> hi all
<LaserJock> hi monzie
<monzie> hi LaserJock
<monzie> a question which may be slightly off topic, but i dont konw in which other channel to ask
<monzie> i want upload the ebuntu iso (650 MB)
<monzie> it's currenlty a live cd, and contains E17  + ubuntu
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> monzie: have you been in contact with Andrew Mitchell, he said that he was talking with someone about ebuntu?
<minghua> LaserJock: monzie is the ebuntu guy
<LaserJock> ok, so I take that as a yes then ;-)
<minghua> LaserJock: or you mean ajmitch is talking with some admin?
<LaserJock> minghua: he just said that he had talked to an ebuntu guy, I didn't know if there was more than one or what
<minghua> I think ajmitch meant monzie then :-)
<minghua> LaserJock: we really need an education/science category in gnome menu
<minghua> looking for plotdrop in graphics is never intuitive to me :-(
<LaserJock> minghua: actually, I've  been working on that
<LaserJock> minghua: I opened a gnome bug for it
<minghua> LaserJock: I know, I think I saw that bug.  any news?
<LaserJock> minghua: but the problem I had was I couldn't find very many science apps with .desktops so I couldn't prove it was necessary. That is why I'm kinda on a .desktop kick.
<minghua> LaserJock: Ah, I see.
<LaserJock> we first have to prove a need, and I really don't want to put everythin in Education. I believe there really should be a Science menu available
<minghua> I don't really mind merging science and education personally
<LaserJock> Well, I kinda do and it is somewhat more difficult for stuff that is truely educational. It's not a big deal but I can't imagine a 6th grader using a molecular modeling and computational chemistry package, know what I mean?
<LaserJock> and the researcher has to dig around the teaching stuff to get to his "serious" professional apps. But in either case, both Educational and Science menus are not where the should be
<LaserJock> Educational at least has a menu, just no icon
<minghua> LaserJock: I can see your point
<LaserJock> also Gnome is a bit difficult because they are trying to trim down the menu.
<minghua> yeah, it would be nice if the menu thing can be more flexible
<LaserJock> well, I think they should only show if there is something in them so I don't think it would be in the way for most users
<minghua> for example, a distro can say "we don't ship science menu, put all science apps in education menu", while another distro can ship both, with the same sets of .desktop files
<minghua> LaserJock: that still won't help if a user only use one edu app and one sci app, he/she probably want them both in the same menu
<LaserJock> I've been telling people making .desktop files for science apps to not include Educational in the Categories if the app is not really for educational use, although "educational" is something that isn't very well defined
<LaserJock> minghua: I don't know, I would like to seperate them. If I'm looking for an educational app I would want to look in Educational but if I wanted a scientific app I would want to go to Science
<LaserJock> but the real problem I suppose is that it is sometimes hard to distinguish educational from scientific to some degree
<minghua> LaserJock: different people have different preference then, I suppose.  I personally hate dozens of menus each with one or two items in it
<minghua> a.k.a. windows style :-)
<LaserJock> minghua: I agree, but you should have a well populated Science menu ;-)
<LaserJock> hmm, monzie left, I wanted to talk to him :(
<LaserJock> monzie: oh, your back
<monzie> yup. some conn problems here
<LaserJock> monzie: did you want to discuss something about ebuntu?
<monzie> yup
<LaserJock> cool, I used E16 and E17 a little bit in my Gentoo days. I really liked it.
<monzie> LaserJock, i have made an Ebuntu 17 live cd
<monzie> i have to upload the iso somewhere so that people can try it out
<monzie> and then can we start work on the full thing for dapper drake
<monzie> so can you tell me if Ubuntu will allow uploading of the iso?
<LaserJock> monzie: well, I'm not sure that it would make it for Dapper, more likely the next release
<monzie> why so LaserJock ?
<LaserJock> We are almost to Feature Freeze (23rd) which mean new packages shouldn't be added after then.
<monzie> The packages exist, LaserJock
<LaserJock> in the Ubuntu repositories?
<monzie> no, but the Ubuntu Wiki lists how to add E17 to your sys
<monzie> yup, E16 exists...
<LaserJock> monzie: but the E17 packages should be in the Ubuntu repos by Feature Freeze. Exceptions can be made but they are rare.
<monzie> E17 is an exceptional package.. :-)
<freeflying> monzie: this exception is too big :)
<LaserJock> monzie: I'm not trying to discourage you from getting E17 into Ubuntu proper but I should be done in the proper way
<monzie> hehe, well i understand you guys are busy , just kidding about the dapper thing
<monzie> yeah i will , LaserJock . But a "a preview cd" would be good
<monzie> and i have the iso ready, freeflying is allowing me to upload the ebuntu 5.10 iso to the Ubuntu cn ftp site
<monzie> from where people can download and preview the stuff
<LaserJock> monzie: cool, if you need help getting the source packages made we can help.
<monzie> i have the source packages, what i dont have is time.
<minghua> monzie: by the way, is your iso breezy-based?
<monzie> minghua, Ebuntu = Ubuntu 5.10 - GNOME packages + E17 packages
<LaserJock> monzie: you can upload the source packages for to REVU which is a review server for getting packages in Universe. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU has more info
<monzie> + E17 packages
<minghua> monzie: got it, thanks
<monzie> no LaserJock , i just have the pristine source, "Debianization" has not been done
<monzie> i read the guide abt that, LaserJock
<monzie> you are welcome minghua
<LaserJock> monzie: then that's what we need to get then ;-)
<monzie> but the problem is , i am a poor student with only one comp .. can't risk unstable dapper on my machine to get all the build scripts running...
<monzie> shall i upload the vanilla tarballs LaserJock ?
<LaserJock> monzie: no, the debian source packages need to be uploaded
<LaserJock> monzie: you can build the packages using pbuilder or a chroot while still running Breezy
<monzie> is that so?
<monzie> how do i do that?
<LaserJock> wiki.ubutu.com/PbuilderHowTo
<LaserJock> adn https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<TheMuso> IMO both chroot and pbuilder a both handy.
<LaserJock> btw, I'm a poor student too, although I don't mind using Dapper. I've used it exclusively since about the 2-3rd week the repos opened.
<minghua> LaserJock: Err... I suppose that's not the computer you use for your school work/research, is it?
<LaserJock> yep
<monzie> i have my final sem project work on my machine, LaserJock
<LaserJock> I've got everything on mine, but I have backups on other computers
<monzie> i dont have any computers to back up to.
<monzie> i am in rural india here, doing a project on the simputer
<LaserJock> I see, well that definately makes sense then. But a chroot or pbuilder should hurt, although they can take quite a bit of disk space.
<LaserJock> s/should/shouldn't/ , doh
<monzie> okay LaserJock , but will i be able to test my packages in the chroot env?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> hmm, you might have some problems testing the actual window manager
<LaserJock> you might need to get somebody else to test the .debs out, but you can certainly build the .debs with a chroot/pbuilder
<monzie> The livecd runs on my sys and and on qemu LaserJock .. it may sound strange but it is actually easier to build than the damn package
<LaserJock> monzie: great
<LaserJock> monzie: have you seen the Debian New Maintainer's Guide? it is a good resource for building source packages.
<LaserJock> monzie: I've also collected some links on packaging for Debian/Ubuntu at wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/Resources
<zakame> hi MOTUs
<Psi-Jack> Three lexmark printer drivers down, 1 to go! :D
<dolson> cool
<Psi-Jack> !revu
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<dolson> what
<_vlad> Hello, I am a newbie in Ubuntu devel. I tried to contribute to Ubuntu by making a "pydev" package. I already uploaded the package to REVU and I am currious if there is anything else I can do to promote the package to get reviews.
<Psi-Jack> Sweet. gpg sig submitted to REVU. :)
<dolson> _vlad: it's a waiting game... I've got like 7 pkgs up there waiting reviews
<dolson> _vlad: there aren't enough MOTUs with free time to go around :)
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<Psi-Jack> I guess I should have submitted my GPG key to REVU before I spent all this time making the packages themselves, huh? :)
<_vlad> I see. Did you post anything to the ubuntu-devel list or is the usual way just stand waiting?
<dolson> _vlad: I don't post about my packages to the list.. the packages are all listed in REVU, so it is just a matter of time before someone gets to them. If there is a way to force someone to REVU my packages without either money or violence, I don't know of it yet
<dolson> Psi-Jack: it won't matter really.. I've had stuff waiting for a while. it takes about 10 seconds to upload once your key is added to the keyring
<_vlad> ook, fair enaugh. I was just currious :)
<dolson> I would apply for MOTU but I don't know the policy enough yet, and I'm not very advanced at packaging yet
<Psi-Jack> dolson: Heh yeah.
<Psi-Jack> And to think, next I gotta dapper-ize them. :p
<Psi-Jack> That, though, should be easy.
<dolson> well you have to do that before you upload to REVU
<Psi-Jack> Really? :/
<Psi-Jack> They won't put that in for breezy?
<dolson> we don't develop for Breezy
<dolson> feature freeze for Breezy was like... 6 months ago
<Psi-Jack> I see..
<dolson> once they are in Dapper, you could request a backport I suppose, but I don't know how lucky you'll be with that, considering Dapper is almost upon us
<Psi-Jack> This is true..blah.. heh.
<Psi-Jack> And Dapper feature freeze is almost up too.
<dolson> yeah, 23rd
<Psi-Jack> Well, all I /really/ need to do to dapperize them, is change the dist in all of them, and it'll be set, unless their is any major changes to the way cups is done. Maybe version differences.
<dolson> do you have build deps at all?
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. build deps is only rpm.
<dolson> should be just changing the changelog I would think then
<dolson> and why rpm, just curious?
<Psi-Jack> Because Lexmark does a tarball, with a self-extracting tar.gz.sh, with rpm's in it.
<dolson> ick lol
<Psi-Jack> Yes, ick, but hey. :p
<dolson> I don't know if I'll get a Lexmark :\
<Psi-Jack> I made the best use of /just/ using rpm, and not anything else, like alien. I used rpm2cpio to actually extract the rpms.
<dolson> I'm thinking about Epson again.. my current printer is the 777, and it needs new ink.. but it's cheaper to get a new printer than to buy new cartridges
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<Psi-Jack> I have like 5 Lexmark Z600's, because of the price of ink was double to get than a new printer. ;)
<dolson> lol
<dolson> I would buy a nice HP laserjet, but um.. I need a job first. but I can't get a job if I can't print resumes.. chicken, egg
<Psi-Jack> lol
<Psi-Jack> dolson: Are you running dapper?
<dolson> on this hard drive, I am
<dolson> I'm too lazy to reboot and swap drives
<Psi-Jack> Can I get your quick assist on a couple version numbers? :)
<dolson> ok
<TheMuso> dolson: Do you use dapper chroots or pbuilder sessions?
<dolson> Psi-Jack: http://packages.ubuntu.org.cn/dapper/allpackages.en.txt.gz
<dolson> TheMuso: I test my packages with pbuilder build *.dsc
<StevenK> dolson: I prefer to unpack the source and run pdebuild in the unpacked directory.
<Psi-Jack> I need dapper's version of rpm, cupsys, gs-esp, libc6, libcupsimage2, libcupsys2-gnutls10, libgcc1, and libstdc++5 basically.
<dolson> see link :)
<TheMuso> StevenK: What is the difference in doing it that way as opposed to pbuilder build <file>.dsc?
<dolson> hi zakame
<zakame> heya dolson :D
<dolson> argh, I screwed something up with this new package job of mx44
<dolson> it isn't copying the binary, it's duplicating the wrapper script.. which causes an infinite loop, eating CPU until ultimately locking up the system. time to do some work
<zakame> gaah
<minghua> wine doesn't work with the 2.6.15 kernel dapper shipped?  crap.
<dolson> minghua: everything I've tried to launch just says Killed on the console
<minghua> dolson: me too
<minghua> dolson: the forum says it's related to the newest kernel
<minghua> I happen to have an old kernel around :-)  let's try that
<dolson> minghua: I did run notepad.exe once though, and it worked.. but that was before one of the upgrades I did, which I think included the kernel
<dolson> argh.. I don't get this.. zakame, would you have a minute to look over my rules file and see if you can tell what is happening?
<zakame> ack
<zakame> lemme dupe this putty session :P
<zakame> I'm trying to determine where win* puts its PPP secrets :/
<dolson> is that ack as in "ack! no!" or ack as in "acknowledge"?
<Psi-Jack> There, now I got dapperized packages, too.
<dolson> Psi-Jack: yay!
<zakame> w00t Psi-Jack
<zakame> dolson: heh, build-stamp gets old every time it gets called :/
<dolson> zakame: what?
<dolson> zakame: if you're talking about my mx44 package on REVU, that isn't the current version.. check here http://aslan.homelinux.com/dana/tmp/Mx44/debian/
<zakame> dolson: ocular, still trying to build
<dolson> ah
<zakame> k will get that
<zakame> dolson: have you tried moving the bin at install time instead of build-time?
<zakame> wb minghua
<minghua> this is rediculous...  you grub always breaks when you need to change the boot kernel
<minghua> hi zakame
<dolson> zakame: I just was looking at the output, and it goes through the install twice.. weird. I'll do what you say and that will fix it. Thanks :)
<minghua> dolson: yes, switch back to 2.6.15-13 and my wine works now
<dolson> minghua: wow.. how could that have happened? is there an option in the kernel that is needed or..?
<zakame> dolson: well you could also put that just before dh_installchangelogs in binary-arch
<dolson> zakame: I meant build, not install, sry
<minghua> doko: no idea.  I am search for bugs in launchpad now
<zakame> :)
<zakame> bbl
<minghua> doko: sorry, I meant to dolson
<dolson> hmm.. something I dput still hasn't showed up on REVU yet..
<minghua> no bug found, submitted as 31862
<minghua> dolson: you probably want to look at bug 30962
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30962 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Running wine applications instantly outputs "Killed." in the terminal" [Normal,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30962
<minghua> that's the real bug
<minghua> I've marked mine as dup
<dolson> ah
<minghua> okay, grub bug found and subscribed too...
<dolson> is anyone here and available who could see why jdelay-1.0-0ubuntu1 did not upload to REVU yet? I dput it probably about an hour ago...
<dolson> hi mitsuhiko
<mitsuhiko> hoi :)
<dolson> mitsuhiko: do you have the ability to see why a package isn't showing on REVU that I dput about an hour ago?
<mitsuhiko> jup. because i'm no motu :)
<mitsuhiko> dolson: ask ogra
<dolson> I don't think ogra is here :(
<zakame> dolson: it's not anywhere in tiber
<dolson> zakame!
<dolson> I just tried to dput it and it says Already uploaded to revu.tauware.de
<Mithrandir> rm the .upload file
<dolson> error 553 could not create file
<zakame> you could `dput -f`
<dolson> same thing
<zakame> hmm
<dolson> it mentions that dcut is used to remove stale files from the official debian queues
<zakame> dolson: it got REJECTED :/
<dolson> hmm. know why?
<zakame> can'y see, it's .changes is set at 600, only siretart can read it
* siretart looks
<siretart> morning
<zakame> morning siretart :D
<siretart> btw, has anyone used libtool on windows? what does it to wrt -version-info?
<dolson> morning siretart :)
<siretart> dolson: jdelay accepted
<dolson> siretart: cool.. what was with the delay?
<siretart> I'm not sure.
<zakame> yay siretart :-)
<siretart> SloMoSnail: real powerpc support, eh ;)
<dolson> weird... well, thanks siretart!
<SloMoSnail> siretart: lol... not my fault :P i'm awake since 10 minutes
<siretart> morning slomo :)
<slomo> hmm... we had a thierry in here, yes?
<Toadstool> morning everybody
<siretart> 
<slomo> hi Toadstool :)
<slomo> siretart: ?
<siretart> connection interrupted
<siretart> oh, cdparanoia got orphaned
<zakame> heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi zakame
<slomo> siretart: no surprise... upstream didn't do anything for ages and libcdio has less bugs and works better in general
<dolson> siretart: could it have been because I extracted the orig, and renamed the directory before I continued on, and forgot to rename it back to the original name before I built the source?
<siretart> slomo: err, is there any commandline ripper which uses libcdio, similar to cdparanoia?
<slomo> at least not in debian or ubuntu :/
<siretart> dolson: I don't think so, but please make sure that you always upload an unmodified pristine orig.tar.gz (unless you have been told to not do so)
<dolson> I did
<siretart> ok
<dolson> after I extracted it, I renamed the directory, and I can't remember why.. but I meant to rename it back before I did debuild -S
<Psi-Jack> Cool.
<Psi-Jack> My key is added. :D
<dolson> Psi-Jack: yay. you're one of ... whatever I am, someone who isn't a MOTU but uploads packages
<Psi-Jack> Now I just need to figure out how to upload. :p
<dolson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU ?
<minghua> I think the term is MOTU-hopeful? :-)
<Lathiat> minghua: WRONG!
<Lathiat> its "sucker"
<dolson> I don't suck!
<dolson> I lick
<dolson> er
<dolson> hmm, there isn't any intermediate step between MOTU-hopeful and MOTU
<Psi-Jack> Uploading now. :D
<Psi-Jack> Coolbeans. All my lexmark submissions for Dapper are uploaded and ready for REVU.
<dolson> Psi-Jack: I don't see any yet
<Psi-Jack> dolson: They're all in..
<Psi-Jack> In the incoming dir.
<dolson> Psi-Jack: what's the name of one?
<Psi-Jack> lexmark-z600
<Psi-Jack> ftp://revu.tauware.de/incoming
<dolson> yeah. I woulda thought they should be moved by now
<Psi-Jack> You would think. Since they say it does every 5 min
<dolson> well, all my uploads before today were up within 60 seconds
<dolson> but anyhow, it is now 6am, time for bed
<Psi-Jack> heh, yeah, After I finish setting up my kmail, finally, I'm headed there myselkf.
<dolson> nighty night :)
<siretart> Psi-Jack: you uploaded binaries, which will be ignored
<Psi-Jack> siretart: That is the only way they come.
<siretart> Psi-Jack: I moved them out of the way to rejected
<Psi-Jack> siretart: *siighs*
<siretart> Psi-Jack: please reread the wiki, espec. the part about using parameters '-S -sa' with dpkg-buildpackage
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> I did use -sa, but -S?
<siretart> Psi-Jack: the processing script only reacts to '*_source.changes'. there is no point in uploading '*_i386.changes' because they will be ignored
<Psi-Jack> Oh.. Hmm'kay... Even if the original source for them is binary-only as well? heh
<Psi-Jack> Ahh, I see.
<Psi-Jack> Just makes the diff, dsc, and source.changes file.
<siretart> Psi-Jack: err, you mean there is no source available at all?
<Psi-Jack> siretart: Lexmark doesn't release sourcecode, no.
<slomo_> wonderfull... so maybe suitable for multiverse depending on the license...
<siretart> slomo_: perhaps restricted.
<siretart> Psi-Jack: I'm curious to see your debian/copyright
<slomo_> or restricted... yes
<slomo_> or nothing
<siretart> Psi-Jack: anyway, we cannot upload anything else to ubuntu archive anyway. thus the restriction on
<siretart> *_source.changes
<Psi-Jack> Heh yeah, I'm not too sure of the license, itself. If it fails because of that, I have an alternative idea to get around it, by using links to grab the original tarball from Lexmark's own site directly within the build process. heh
<Psi-Jack> siretart: These are for Dapper, BTW.
<siretart> Psi-Jack: you need to document the correct licencecing and redistribution terms. it IS read by ubuntu ftpmaster to put it in the right section of the archive
<siretart> Psi-Jack: it must be absolutly clear that these binaries are freely redistributable, and document possible restriction. only that way we can review your package
<Psi-Jack> The license is in there.
<Psi-Jack> Or are you saying it has to be embedded into the debian/copyright?
<siretart> right
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. They each have two of them. heh. license and COPYING
<siretart> if debian/copyright is not complete, or just has remarks like 'I'm not sure either, please look yourself', there are good changes that it will get rejected
<Psi-Jack> Okay. the z35 one actually has a copyright file with Lexmark's COPYING license agreement file.
<Psi-Jack> Argh.. the z65 stuff won't go away. :/
<monzie> hi all
<jpatrick> hello monzie
<monzie> hi jpatrick
<Psi-Jack> siretart: Heh, just in case of any copyright discrepancies, I've inititiated contact with Lexmark about getting permission from them for repackaging and distribution their drivers. ;)
<slomo_> Psi-Jack: btw, an exception for ubuntu only wouldn't help... it must be either redistributable for everybody or we can't accept it
<Psi-Jack> slomo_: Hmm, why is that?
<slomo_> Psi-Jack: don't know exactly... afaik because of derivate distributions
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, well, if that is so, and it does get rejected on the grounds of it's copyright/license, even when it's granted by Lexmark themselves to do so, that brings us right back down to the debianist elitism that's one of many reasons I, personally, stopped using Debian for.
<jpatrick> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2006-February/000456.html <- what happened?
<Psi-Jack> But anyway, for now.. I must sleep/.
<Yagisan> G'day all - what is the cutoff date for packages from revu to make it into dapper ?
<Hobbsee> 22nd/23rd of feb, i think
<Hobbsee> feature freeze
<Yagisan> thanks Hobbsee
<Yagisan> Fuddl: will you be updating nexiuz to 1.5 ?
* jpatrick left a comment on nexuiz
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: do you have a KDE package that needs looking at?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: *thinks* - not that i remember at the moment.  i couldnt make asciiquarium work the way it should, and have more or less given up for a while
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: asciiquarium requires libterm-animation-perl which isn't in Ubuntu
<Hobbsee> supposedly, yeah.  it did build, but didnt show up in the screensaver listing when i tried installing the deb that got created...but i'm way too tired to think on it tonight sorry
<Hobbsee> i think Riddell merged all the various debdiffs
<jpatrick> no problem
<jpatrick> I have to get back to kmplayer
<Hobbsee> have fun :)
<Seveas> ogra, poke
<siretart> Psi-Jack: whats about this lexmark stuff in incoming? are you still uploading or did you abort the upload?
<zakame> hi MOTUs
<Yagisan> G'day zakame
<zakame> hi Yagisan :D
<zakame> finally got to install flight 3 now
<jpatrick> zakame: isn't flight4 coming out?
<zakame> jpatrick: yeah, consider me a late tester :P
<jpatrick> hi anyway :)
<zakame> lol
<zakame> freeflying-ibook: you've lots of macs?
<freeflying-ibook> zakame: sorry for my poor network .
<freeflying-ibook> zakame: I'm tired ot it today ,and sorry for bother you all
<zakame> gaah, I was just about to ask him if he has a spare mac or two :P
<Yagisan> zakame: I could use a spare mac too, but considering the recent switch to mactel, there doesn't seem to be a point in getting one now
<freeflying-ibook> Yagisan: this has been discussed on ubuntu-devel's ml
<zakame> yeah
<Yagisan> freeflying-ibook: my email is lagged - I don't have that discussion yet
<freeflying-ibook> Yagisan: you can search the archive
<Yagisan> freeflying-ibook: K - found it. pity, ppc is a nicer chip.
<freeflying-ibook> Yagisan: yeah
<Yagisan> freeflying-ibook: amd64 seems to be the only only other cheapo chip that seems to compare well to a ppc.
<freeflying-ibook> Yagisan: :I've never used machine based on amd64
<Yagisan> freeflying-ibook: they are very nice in 64bit mode. you want one from amd, rather then intel. intel lack an iommu so you can have hardware trouble on systems that can support 4GB of ram or more
<zakame> gaah
<freeflying-ibook> can I put some patches into one dptach file ?
<Yagisan> zakame: yep. lack of an iommu breaks the nvidia binary driver on random intel style amd64 chips.
<freeflying-ibook> s/dptach/dpatch
<Yagisan> zakame: probably breaks other things too, but the first tears will be from the nvidia users
<zakame> freeflying-ibook: yeah, why not
<freeflying-ibook> Yagisan: thx
<zakame> Yagisan: you said it, even here on i386 I was crying a bit upon dist-upgrading this afternoon, nvidia-glx broke the kernel :/
<jsgotangco> broke the kernel?
* jsgotangco starts to wobble his xchat window
<Yagisan> zakame: and that is why I don't dist upgrade my production boxes
<jsgotangco> well why do you have nvidia-glx in a production in the first place
<jsgotangco> heh
* Yagisan hopes for an OSS nvidia driver that has 3d support
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: I *need* a working opengl
<jsgotangco> yeah
<zakame> jsgotangco: well not nvidia exactly, but linuxant too
* jsgotangco starts to spin his desktop
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: I don't have enough radeon 7200 cards, and ebay wasn't helpful recently
<jsgotangco> linuxant is said to be tainted...
<bmonty> hi everyone
<zakame> I thought it always has been?
<zakame> heya bmonty long time no see :)
<Yagisan> I've never used linuxant
<jsgotangco> zakame, i'm not good at legalese, best ask mjg59 about linuxant :)
<Yagisan> ah - it's for winmodem crap
<zakame> jsgotangco: I've seen his post on his blog which pretty much sums it up
* Yagisan pats his hardware modem
<jsgotangco> cool
<bmonty> hi zakame, yeah I haven't been on IRC much lately
<jsgotangco> its been a while since i used a modem too
<Yagisan> bmonty: how dare you have a real life ;)
<bmonty> can anyone make me part of the "MOTU" team on lauchpad so I can take the poll?
<bmonty> Yagisan: yeah, I wish real life would slow down a bit
<jpatrick> I think you actually have to be an MOTU
<bmonty> jpatrick: got that covered :)
<Yagisan> you do
<Yagisan> ah - nvermind
<jpatrick> bmonty: ;)
<bmonty> I'm part of the "ubuntu-dev" team but not the "MOTU" team in launchpad for some reason
<Yagisan> oh - we have a LoTR game in universe. tome - is it any good ?
<Yagisan> hmm - it opens 8 terminals.
<jpatrick> bmonty: aren't you an Ubuntu member?
<bmonty> jpatrick: yes
<bmonty> ahh, I am so happy they fixed bluetooth in dapper :)
<jpatrick> not at launchpad....
<bmonty> jpatrick: yeah, I'm trying to figure out how to get that fixed
<jpatrick> bmonty: ogra can put you into the team
<Seveas> ogra, ping
<comune> hello
<comune> I've problems using usb mouse with dapper..any hint?
<comune> it doesn't works
<comune> in X.org
<gus_> try using xorg.conf from breezy
<bmonty> comune: you should ask that question in #ubuntu
<comune> and if i do a hexdump /dev/input/mice it doesn't shows anything, lsmod says that evdev and usbmouse are loaded but not in use
<comune> sorry
<hub> what is the policy for binary only packages?
<siretart> hub: mostly, we don't want them :)
<siretart> hub: we have some exceptions in multiverse though. namely java and acroread
<hub> siretart: because or revu there are the binary drivers from lexmark
<jpatrick> hub: yep, Psi-Jack put them there
<siretart> ah, he actually managed to upload them?
<hub> they are package that use the shar archive provided by Lexmark
<siretart> hub: I just glanced at the debian/copyright, and it does not state that we may redistribute it at all
<hub> siretart: I didn't really review them
<hub> I was about to, but I have compiz to fix
<hub> siretart: I have had a blog about lexmark proprietary drivers back in 2004
<siretart> hub: if they were free redistributable, we could include them in multiverse
<hub> siretart: I'll look deeply into it
<siretart> that way it would be probably best to host them on some webspace and hope that lexmark doesn't care
<hub> siretart: it could still be helpful
<siretart> jo
<hub> gah, CVS dir in the orig tarball
<jpatrick> siretart: can you add the key '9500B1A2' to the keyring? thanks
<siretart> jpatrick: done
<jpatrick> thanks
* jpatrick 's last upload was denied
<siretart> jpatrick: kmplayer reprocessed
<jpatrick> thanks again :)
<hub> shall I create a -dev for ONE .h and ONE .pc ?
<Mithrandir> hub: yes.
<Mithrandir> hub: I assume you need a .so symlink too?
<hub> Mithrandir: not in that case apparently
<hub> Mithrandir: it is for compiz
<hub> Mithrandir: I'm fixing mjg59 package
<hub> Mithrandir: see bug 31550
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31550 in compiz "compiz package violate package policy" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31550
<Mithrandir> hub: the point is that you should be able to install libfoo1 and libfoo2 at the same time.  If there are files which overlap, you can't
<hub> Mithrandir: yeah I know
<hub> Mithrandir: but there is not versioned .so and these are dlopened
<Mithrandir> hmm.
<Mithrandir> if you're an application with plugins, you can ship them in the main package, agreed.
<hub> Mithrandir: mjg59 is opposed to a -dev package for just a .h and .pc.
<hub> Mithrandir: btw, there is a versioning issue as he create a -4 while it is not in Debian
<sealne> is it possible to see what is in the new queue?
<siretart> sealne: not that I knew. but feel free to ask in #launchpadpad
<siretart> in #launchpad that is
<sealne> ah, thanks
<Seveas> hub, what are you doing with /usr/lib/compiz/libgconf.so? in the main or in the gnome package?
<hub> Seveas: that is a good question
<hub> Seveas: I have to check, but likely in the -gnome pacakge
<Seveas> good, then compiz will have neither ked nor gnome dependencies
<Seveas> I don't mind about the gnome dependencies, but let's be fair ;)
<hub> Seveas: the idea is to not install qt4 for Gnome
<hub> Seveas: and vice versa
<Psi-Jack> hub: Ahh.. I heard you glanced over the lexmark stuff. :)
<hub> even if gtk is likely to already be installed
<hub> Psi-Jack: I haven't really had a look, but I will
<hub> I was fixing compiz first and then got caught in real life things
<hub> like house-hunt-2006
<Psi-Jack> Yes. I know. I read that. I just hope they can be used. Drivers are things people need, IMHO.
<hub> Psi-Jack: but free driver are what we want :-/
<hub> Psi-Jack: is lexmark does not want us to distribute, then it is out of luck
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. But it's not always what we can get. :/
<hub> Psi-Jack: better recommend people to buy HP or Epson
<hub> or any other that the manufacturer supports
<Psi-Jack> hub: Just in case, I sent Lexmark an email, asking specifically about getting permission to redistribute under a deb package.
<Psi-Jack> I will never recommend anyone to an Epson.
<Psi-Jack> HP is alright, but Epson, never. Every Epson printer I have owned had some of the worst designs flaws that caused the device to wear down much quicker than they should have.
<hub> Psi-Jack: I have never had issues, but that is not the purpose of the debate
<Psi-Jack> True. :)
<Psi-Jack> Just woke up, anyway. Brain only 1/3 active.
<siretart> Psi-Jack: I checked the debian/copyright. I cannot find the part which would allow us (or anyone) to redistribute the package
<Psi-Jack> hmm :(
<Psi-Jack> How does the flashplugin-nonfree do it? I noticed in their deb-builder they actually use a ruby-based downloader to get the flash stuff down. But, is that also put into a installable package, or deb-src only? heh
<Psi-Jack> My only other option I can think of, to not actually physically redistribute the "lexmark software", is to make a script-based installer, like a package called lexmark-printers, which it itself downloads the chosen driver direct from lexmark, and debianizes it into a package.
<siretart> Psi-Jack: I'd suggest package it properly, and put those package those packages to some webspace, and point people there
<Psi-Jack> siretart: Package it properly?
<siretart> Psi-Jack: and hope to get an answer from lexmark soon. please write them that their license does not grant redistribution, but you like that distribution are able to do that
<Ng> siretart: isn't it bad that people ignore redistrubution licenses and just dump random, unmaintained packages on random websites?
<Psi-Jack> siretart: Hehe. Yeah. I've contacted Lexmark. I did that last night.
<siretart> Ng: it is very bad
<Psi-Jack> I don't expect to hear from them till Monday or Tuesday though.
<siretart> Ng: but you can't stop them anyway.
<Ng> I can suggest it's a bad idea each time they mention it ;)
<siretart> Ng: the problem gets worse if people start redistributing broken packages
<Ng> true
<Ng> anyway, I actually dropped in because I'm at a bit of a loose end and wondered if anyone was doing anything I could help out with ;)
<Psi-Jack> siretart: Heh. Just in case, I need to learn how to make a repository. :)
<siretart> Psi-Jack: oh, thats easy
<Psi-Jack> Really now? Cause I have a server I could toss it on. ;}
<siretart> look at the packages 'debarchiver', 'mini-dinstall' or 'reprepro'. all have advantages or disadvantages
<Ng> I use reprepro to run a repository at work
<Psi-Jack> Then I could provide both my breezy and dapper packages. :)
<siretart> nowadays you definitly want to sign your Release files
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, Mine's signed and the package itself, I have thoroughly tested. :L)
<siretart> Psi-Jack: you would need permission from lexmark to redistribute it anyway
<Psi-Jack> siretart: Oh, I'll get their permission. Unless they're just totally stuck up about it, and if that is the case, I'll do my whole script-based method to spite them.
<hub> the download option is usually acceptable
<hub> but we need someone to advocate that they release the driver as free software
<hub> I don't know if any distribution maker has ever attempted
<hub> but they would have more chance s than us individuals
<Psi-Jack> hub: I dunno. I see one lexmark driver in a repo.
<hub> Psi-Jack: which one?
<Psi-Jack> The lexmark 7000, and actually also the C2050
<hub> what is the package
<Psi-Jack> lexmark7000linux and c2050
<Psi-Jack> Which is in universe.
<hub> not found
<Psi-Jack> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe lexmark7000linux 0.1999-03-28-2 (tar) [19.5kB] 
<hub> Psi-Jack: it is not in dapper
<Psi-Jack> Just got it from a deb-src
<Psi-Jack> But it's license says it's free software, and GNU GPL.
<hub> Psi-Jack: c2050  is free software
<hub> Psi-Jack: read the README
<Psi-Jack> Yeah, I was looking at the 7000.
<hub> I'm check breezy
<hub> I just added the source
<hub> but clearly that c2050 driver is NOT lexmark
<hub> it is reverse engineered
<Psi-Jack> But, I will gladly work with lexmark, anyway. And see if I can advocate it to redistributable status. :)
<Psi-Jack> Yikes. heh
<hub> Psi-Jack: last time I asked, they didn't even reply
<Psi-Jack> Then I will call them.
<Psi-Jack> I will push their buttons. :)
<hub> weird
<hub> the lexmark7000 driver has been removed from dapper
<hub> I wonder why
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.. Odd..
<hub> it is not the same
<hub> Psi-Jack: yeah it has been removed as it is now part of ghostscript
<Psi-Jack> Oh cool!
<hub> Psi-Jack: according to the README.Debian
<hub> "Note: This package is probably obsolete, or will soon be, as the
<hub> Lexmark Linux driver pioneers like Henryk Paluch have created patches
<hub> that enable Ghostscript to support Lexmark printers directly.
<hub> Anyhow, during this transition period, this package is here for
<hub> those who still needs it.
<hub> "
<hub> how do I tell dh_install to exclude one .so
<at1as> Anyone familiar with the Ubuntu Webmin packages?
<LaserJock> anybody know who I would need to talk to to move a package from multiverse to universe? elmo I'm guessing
<hub> I have a bug fix for 31550
<hub> shall I upload to REVU or directly universe?
<jpatrick> hub: not sure :/
<jpatrick> bug #31550
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31550 in compiz "compiz package violate package policy" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31550
<tseng> hub: i would just run a debdiff by mjg59 and upload
<TomaszD> I don't think this is the right channel, but why isn't gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad in the repositories?
<TomaszD> I mean, I'd really like to listen to my mpc files
<tseng> the -bad means they are buggy
<TomaszD> I'm perfectly aware of this
<tseng> well the answer to your question is that we dont intentionally ship buggy software
<TomaszD> nevertheless, I would like to make the choice of using one of the buggy ones
<tseng> great, grab the tarball
<TomaszD> you know what, I've already did.
<tseng> and put up with upstream not fixing the bugs
<TomaszD> hey, it doesn't matter, the package should be made available
<TomaszD> it clearly says "bad" on it.
<TomaszD> I've compiled it, but now somehow rhythmbox won't start and gdb doesn't give anything useful as to what causes the crash.
<LaserJock> hmm, seems like that would be under the "bad" category
<TomaszD> uninstalled the bad package, still won't start. uninstalled rhythmbox completely and installed again, still won't work.
<TomaszD> removed the rhythmbox profile, still won't work.
<TomaszD> this is a testing release, anything could happen.
<TomaszD> hmm, but totem uses gstreamer0.10 as well, and that works, it's able to play music... hmm.. let me reboot to dapper and check if mpc support works at all.
<TomaszD> well, I'm currently playing an mpc file with totem
<TomaszD> works perfectly
* jpatrick users amaroK
<TomaszD> couldn't care less and I'm not going to get into a "fight" over which is better. I don't use totem at all normally,
<TomaszD> just trying to prove a point
<TomaszD> hah, rhythmbox works again
<TomaszD> something in memory must have been blocking it
<TomaszD> indexes mpc files. Sweet.
<LaserJock> so it's all good?
<TomaszD> yes.
<TomaszD> so "screw" the people who decided against including "bad" plugins. When dapper becomes new stable I'll just compile what I need myself. Too bad for "noobs".
<TomaszD> hmm, scanning the songs (moving the slider) is a lot smoother than it is in breezy.
<TomaszD> I don't understand including mpc in bad category. But hey what do I know.
<TomaszD> :)
<LaserJock> TomaszD: honestly, that kind of statement probably won't get them included any faster. An intelligent discussion of pros and cons in a polite manner would probably be better. Just a suggestion ;-)
<TomaszD> LaserJock, I'm aware of this 100%. You have to excuse me, I'm a bit drunk.
<TomaszD> ok now I know why it included in bad.
<TomaszD> damn.
<TomaszD> that's a Rhythmbox issue, Totem plays flawlessly all files I throw at it.
<TomaszD> fyi, I'm using http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/src/gst-plugins-bad/pre/gst-plugins-bad-0.10.0.2.tar.bz2
<at1as> Hi all,  is anyone familiar with the Ubuntu Webmin packages?
<TomaszD> it would be better if this got packaged for dapper and simply got some testing by users. Without that, how many people will actually test it? Apart from the few geeks.
<LaserJock> hi ogra
<bmonty> hi everyone
<LaserJock> hi bmonty
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o fbond]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o fbond]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o fbond]  by ChanServ
<at1as> Why does Ubuntu not include Webmin's "net" module?  It is supposed to already handle Debian network configuration.
<dolson> crimsun: have you heard anything back from ptitti (I think that's the name you said) about PAM/rlimits?
<bmonty> hey LaserJock
<dolson> holy crap that is annoying... is there ANY way to disable slow keys in Gnome?
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o fbond]  by ChanServ
* tomaw slaps chanserv
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o fbond]  by fbond
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o fbond]  by ChanServ
<fbond> can't figure it out
<tomaw> oh, it reops you too
<fbond> yup
<tomaw> I didn't even know theia could do that :/
<fbond> apparently, it can
<tomaw> have you ever been on the access list?
<fbond> i just started on IRC less than a month ago
<fbond> continue back on ##anything?
<tomaw> ok
<bmonty> ogra: ping
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o BearPerson]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o BearPerson]  by ChanServ
<bmonty> brb
<tomaw> yay.
<fbond> indeed
<fbond> thanks very much, tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o fbond]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o fbond]  by ChanServ
<fbond> what the ... ?
<dolson> lol
* BearPerson whistles innocently
<tomaw> ah
<dolson> BearPerson++
<tomaw> see, I was hoping it wouldn't do that.
<BearPerson> it didn't
<tomaw> ah.
<fbond> right
* tomaw stabs BearPerson 
<BearPerson> at least not by itself :)
<fbond> thanks again, guys
<tomaw> np :)
<marcin`> hello MOTU's
<marcin`> got a question
<marcin`> I want to create something like 'virtual' package - it doesn't have any original files
<marcin`> there are only some post* and pre* scripts
<marcin`> but it creates an empty *.orig.tar.gz file that contains only single empty directory
<marcin`> could someone tell me how can I avoid this?
<fbond> marcin: I don't think you can avoid that
<fbond> there needs to be a directory to apply the diff to
<fbond> but ... this would appear to be a Debian-native package... is the tarball really named orig.tar.gz?
<LaserJock> yeah, I would think there would have to be something to diff to. It should be just a tar.gz file, perhaps
<Madkiss> cowabanga!
<LaserJock> wb bmonty
<bmonty> hi LaserJock
<LaserJock> bmonty: how's Gabe?
<bmonty> working on some permissions problems with my main computer, its getting very frustrating
<bmonty> LaserJock: both mom and Gabe are sick :(
<LaserJock> bummer, my brother-in-law and his wife and baby were all sick at Christmas, not fun
<bmonty> LaserJock: thankfully I have not really been sick...yet
<bmonty> LaserJock: I need to get someone to add me to the MOTU team on Launchpad do I can take your poll
<LaserJock> bmonty: have you "joined" the team?
<bmonty> LaserJock: it says that an admin has to add me
<LaserJock> bmonty: what's your LP id?
<bmonty> LaserJock: bmontgom
#ubuntu-motu 2006-02-24
<LaserJock> bmonty: done, that feels really wierd
<bmonty> LaserJock: thanks...what is wierd about it?
<LaserJock> bmonty: I'm not a "MOTU" yet ;-)
<bmonty> :)
<hub> tseng: the problem with that change for bug 31550 is that mjg59 does not really agree....
<Ubugtu> malone bug 31550 in compiz "compiz package violate package policy" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31550
<tseng> hub: eh, "Feel free to apply and upload :)"
<tseng> hub: doesnt agree that much
<tseng> *disagree
<hub> okay
<LaserJock> yeah, it sounded more to me that he didn't want to bother with it but you were free to do it
<hub> tseng: do you know how in an .install specify all but one file in a specific directory...
<hub> LaserJock: yeah. I just wanted to make sure
<tseng> hub: you cant
<hub> :-/
<tseng> hub: you could rm it in rules before dh_install
<fbond> dolson: here?
<dolson> fbond: always
<fbond> linuxsampler downloads don't seem to up, and haven't been the last several times I've checked
<tseng> hub: or mv to the dir of another binary
<fbond> do you have the source downloaded somewhere?
<hub> tseng: yeah.
<dolson> fbond: no.. I was talking to someone about it and they said to use CVS.. but uh, I think it's lame to have broken download links. I can have a look, because I thought I saw them all somewhere else though
<fbond> i'll just do a CVS export, no biggie....
<fbond> but, any idea how stable CVS is right now?
<bmonty> brb
<dolson> fbond: no idea.. looks like DeMuDi has linuxsampler in it, so you could just port it over from there, probably would save a lot of work
<fbond> dolson: right
<Mithrandir> hmm, how's the UVF exception for libgmime/beagle going?
<fbond> siretart, has DSSI been synced yet?
<bmonty> udev creates /dev/dsp at bootup, right?
<fbond> dolson: linuxsampler stuff is all Debian-native
<fbond> :)
<fbond> cvs exports debian/ dir
<dolson> cool!
<dolson> so you're doing the CVS then?
<fbond> yes, i was having trouble locating any demudi sources
<fbond> looks as though demudi currently only has binary packages available
<dolson> yeah, I couldn't find them either... pretty strange
<dolson> fbond: did you check through Debian too this time? :)
<fbond> yes
<fbond> there is an ITP for qsampler from 2004
<fbond> but nothing mentioned about the other three packages that are crucial to linuxsampler
<fbond> looks safe
<dolson> liblscp is in ubuntu... is that something linuxsampler relies on?
<dolson> fbond: http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/l/linuxsampler/
<fbond> hm
<Psi-Jack> Oh geez. ClamAV really gives a flying fit when it's one .01 revision old. :/
<fbond> dolson: yes, linuxsampler includes libgig and liblscp, both in dapper already
<fbond> i wonder why those are there but not linuxsampler, qsampler?
<dolson> fbond: not sure.. I noticed both of those before though.. so do we just need linuxsampler and qsampler and then we're good to go?
<marcin`> could someone tell me why dpkg says "Not replacing deleted config file ....."?
<marcin`> what can I do with this crappy error?
<fbond> looks that way
<marcin`> I've been trying dpkg -i --force-confmiss but no result
<Psi-Jack> Just out of curiosity, is ClamAV 0.88 going to be security-backported for breezy at all?
<dolson> fbond: I can do qsampler if you wanna do linuxsampler? or the other way around
<toma> no
<toma> err
<fbond> dolson: it won't take long to just whip them both up, since all the debian stuff is already there
<fbond> i'll take care of it
<dolson> fbond: well I can if you wanna do something more complex
<dolson> oh ok
<fbond> the only other thing i feel motivated to do is dssi-vst
<fbond> then i'll be satisfied, fornow
<dolson> I was considering om and omins
<fbond> oh, right
<dolson> is it hard to do libs?
<fbond> not really harder than anything else, i don't think
<dolson> fbond: have you seen this? http://www.ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Important_Audio_Software
<fbond> interesting
<fbond> how's dapper looking then?
<fbond> dolson: when doing libraries, you usually split the package into two: libmylib and libmylib-dev
<dolson> fbond: I'm running the report right now.. it doesn't pick up what we've put into revu, obviously
<fbond> right
<dolson> fbond: debian is missing 22 pkgs from the list, dapper is missing 28, all 6 of the ones debian has that dapper does not have been sync requested by you or I. compared to breezy, we're only 6 packages ahead, but with revu, that should put dapper way ahead
<fbond> dolson: nice
<dolson> fbond: yeah, and if the PAM patches actually do make it into dapper, we've won half (or a quarter at least) of the battle of user-friendliness
<fbond> good
<sladen> toma, BearPerson ?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, why is it in Kgpg, when I add a new userid to my key, it.. Sets the new userid as the default, rather than keeping the original identity as it is?
* BearPerson looks in
<LaserJock> dolson: looks like alsa-tools should be in dapper soon, it's currently waiting in NEW. You might want to take it off the WorkInProgress wiki page so somebody doesn't request it again.
<dolson> LaserJock: off the sync request page? sure
<LaserJock> dolson: actually I moved the sync requests to w.u.c/MOTU/WorkInProgress
<dolson> LaserJock: that includes alsa-tools-gui, correct? and is there a link where I can see NEW?
<LaserJock> dolson: yes, and I dont think so
<dolson> k
<dolson> thanks
<dolson> maybe the old page should be deleted
<LaserJock> dolson: yeah, I'm going to redirect it to WorkInProgress for now
<dolson> fbond|away: fyi, I'm doing gmorgan now
<LaserJock> hub: ping?
<hub> pong
<LaserJock> Seveas just said on -devel that he was uploading a compiz that splits kde and gnome
<LaserJock> hi arnieboy
<hub> seveas know I was working on that
<arnieboy> hey LaserJock
<hub> :-/
<Seveas> hub, I already started working on it before I spoke to you about it and thought it would be a waste of time not to finish it
<hub> okay
<hub> I filed the bug with the intent to fix it
<Seveas> let's compare patches 
<hub> just that this week I was so jetlagged back that I didn't have time to work in the evening
<hub> okay
<hub> I have 5 binary pkg
<Seveas> I only have 3, mjg59 had specific objections against a -devel package
<hub> yeah
<hub> and I just follow the policy
<hub> as for the 5 is to make compiz a meta package
<hub> because otherwise it does not upgrade seemlessly
<Seveas> btw: I fixed nothing but the splitting - patches to remove CVS (and to correct the clean target) are still needed
<hub> I didn't do that either
<Seveas> it's dapper, seamless is not a requirement ;)
<hub> which version are you at?
<hub> because -5 is not right
<hub> neither is -4
<hub> I bumped to -4ubuntu1
<Seveas> i'm at -5
<hub> since it is not in debian, it is wrong
<hub> IMHO
<Seveas> but I hope that when he switches to 0.0.3 it'll be 0.0.3-0ubuntu1
<hub> Seveas: your pacakge will have compiz/libgconf.so in both -gnome and compiz
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> look at evil hack in debian/rules
<Seveas> right below dh_install
<LaserJock> wb minghua
<minghua> hello LaserJock
<hub> Seveas: good catch
<hub> what is that "ls -R debian/tmp -a" doing?
<Seveas> ehm
<Seveas> being nonsense
<Seveas> was a debugging thing, forgot to remove
<hub> Seveas: do you need someone to upload the package?
<Seveas> I'm neither MOTU nor devel, so someone else should upload it (and change the changelog)
<hub> Seveas: ok
<hub> I'll do it then
<crimsun> dolson: I haven't
<hub> Seveas: with a few adjustements like the version
<hub> Seveas: I still don't understand what the ls -R is about
<hub> Seveas: in the rules
<Seveas> hub you should remove it
<hub> that's what I thought
<hub> I will
<Seveas> it was something I used for debugging and forgot to remove
<hub> and why these -a ?
<Seveas> standard practice for multi-binary sources, useful if you ever want to include an arch-independent one
<hub> ah right
<hub> ghawd
<hub> the compiz the diff is bigger than the orig.tar.gz
<hub> wtf?
<marcin`> is there any 'sed' guru here?
<marcin`> I have to change something in my package config file...
<LaserJock> hub: holy cow, it looks like it is over twice the size.
<hub> LaserJock: yeah
<hub> I upload that fix, I'll see how I can reduce it.
<hub> looks like we have to run autogen :-/
<dolson> siretart: ping
<dolson> wtf. all of these LADSPA plugins don't have anything for the copyright in their debian/copyright files :\
<bmonty> LaserJock: on your sync requests, are those waiting for an MOTU to pass to elmo or are you asking him yourself?
<LaserJock> bmonty: waiting for a MOTU
<Kyral> oh, that reminds me, could someone sync EasyChem (if not already)
<LaserJock> hmm, I thought I told somebody about that but I can't really remember. Darn my stupid Alzheimers
<Kyral> LJ don't joke about that, my Grandpa died of Alzheimers
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure I asked for a sync of easychem
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> I dunno
<crimsun> (sometimes it takes elmo a while)
<Kyral> I've had like 2^64 things flying around
<LaserJock> Kyral: I'm not joking so much. I lost a few great grandparents to it. I do feel as if it is creeping up on me sometimes.
<Kyral> ah
<crimsun> that's just the price of being a grad student.
<Kyral> me?
<LaserJock> true
<Kyral> I'm no grad student
<crimsun> I can't do simple arithmetic
<LaserJock> I have to get my TI out for that
<Kyral> My Math Professor made a reference to LISP the other day and I was the only one who understood it
<Kyral> I pull out the Python Shell :D
<bmonty> LaserJock: the TI-85 is my favorite :)
<Kyral> ...
<LaserJock> Grad school has given me serious organizational, memory, and focus problems :(
<Kyral> Walking away now
<Kyral> You are discussing preferred Calculator Models
<crimsun> Kyral: regarding anime [in -devel] : are you using mplayer?
<LaserJock> bmonty: ohh, my wife has got an 85. I just bought a 84+ Silver edition
<Kyral> crimsun: no
<Kyral> I use Xine or VLC
<Kyral> Xine will play under Xgl, but the framerate is horrible
<LaserJock> bmonty: I have a TI 92+ that I used on my cume exams ;-)
<crimsun> if you use Xgl+compiz, I think you want to use the x11 video output
<Kyral> I think I did
<Kyral> but its no biggy for me to switch back and forth
<Kyral> I really only keep Xgl around to impress my friends :D
<crimsun> with mplayer, I have to use -vo x11 -ao sdl -vfm=ffmpeg -lavdopts=lowres=1:fast:skiploopfilter=all
<Kyral> Normally my Eyecandy of choice is Cairo + XCompmgr + Transset
<LaserJock> Kyral: I'm pretty console bound so I try to impress my friends with screen, and syntax highlighting ;-)
<bmonty> LaserJock: not sure if you can buy the 85 any more, but I've had mine for about 10 years
<bmonty> the only person I have to show is my wife, and she doesn't care :(
<crimsun> yeah, the 86 supercedes the 85
<LaserJock> bmonty: no, you can't. I think only 86's
<Kyral> at least you have a wife ;P
<crimsun> you have Ubuntu, Chris, that's a wife in and of itself
<bmonty> lol
<LaserJock> bmonty: yeah, I know the feeling. I tried to show my wife a brand new shinny Ubuntu iso when Breezy came out. She wasn't very impressed
<bmonty> I think the last time I mentioned Ubuntu to her I got a bunch of honey-dos to take care of
<LaserJock> crimsun: more like wife + in-laws
<crimsun> hehe, true
* Kyral blinks at the use of his Name
<bmonty> does syncing a package from unstable that doesn't exist in universe require a UVF exception?
<Kyral> Is it a new Upstream version?
<LaserJock> bmonty: no, we have until Feature Freeze
<bmonty> Kyral: it is as far as ubuntu is concerned
<crimsun> which is in 5 days
<bmonty> LaserJock: ah, ok that makes sense
<Kyral> ....shit
<Kyral> Damnit I have like 2 packages to push through REVU
<LaserJock> Kyral: hurry up, time for some all-nighters ;-)
<Kyral> When is the Documentation Freeze?
<LaserJock> ~ March 23rd I think
<Kyral> Whew
<LaserJock> yeah
<Kyral> so I have time to get that thing written
<LaserJock> I've got a whole lot of Packaging Guide to do before then.
<Kyral> LJ I'll help you
<Kyral> It should get me SVN Access
<Kyral> If I get my homework done tomorrow during my lab hours I'll make some mods
<LaserJock> lol, maybe you'll get it for dapper+1, that goes through elmo as well ;-)
<Kyral> Eh elmo is cool
* Kyral recalls when sabdfl gave him permission to bug elmo for his @ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> elmo is very cool, but also incredibly overworked, I think
<Kyral> Yah no kiddin...
<LaserJock> anybody know how the deadlines work as far as when the cutoff is. If we make a request by FF or UVF for example does that mean it gets in? or is it just what gets in before the dealine is in?
<LaserJock> if that makes any sense
<crimsun> the former, though for FF it's closer to the latter
<crimsun> many of my UVF sync requests weren't processed until post-UVF
<crimsun> looks like I have some legwork on REVU this weekend :)
<LaserJock> hmm, I had at least one merge that didn't get through UVF but I'm just seeing how long it is currently taking stuff to get out of NEW and I'm somewhat worried about that.
<LaserJock> boy, I'm looking forward to dapper+1
<bmonty> can someone please tell me what group and permissions you have on /dev/dsp?
<crimsun> should be root:audio
<crimsun> (660)
<bmonty> crimsun: thats what I thought, I think udev is having issues with my ldap setup :(
<bmonty> I get root:root
<crimsun> ah, sounds like it's not hitting line 60 of /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<bmonty> crimsun: this is on breezy, I haven't converted my laptop yet (and I don't think I will)
<crimsun> ah
<bmonty> I think it is because ldap isn't available when udev sets the permissions and it can't look up the audio group
<minghua> speaking of UVF, if one of my request gets approved, does that mean I still need to ask for the sync explicitly?
<crimsun> minghua: no, it will just happen
<minghua> crimsun: great, thanks
<crimsun> lagtime between approval and actual sync is undefined :)
<bmonty> LaserJock: for biococoa.app, debian has updated the build-deps in their package?
<LaserJock> bmonty: just a sec, let me look
<LaserJock> bmonty: apparently it was a rebuild + some changes to man page + bump standards version
<minghua> didn't gnustep go through a layout change in debian recently?
<LaserJock> bmonty: http://pastebin.com/562187 is the diff between the Debian and Dapper versions if you care
<bmonty> LaserJock: I already downloaded the debian package, but thanks
<LaserJock> bmonty: thanks for the requests.
<bmonty> no problem
<bmonty> damn, udev does not play nice with ldap :(
<bmonty> what is that package that adds a terminal to the right-click menu on the desktop?
<minghua> bmonty: in gnome it's nautilus-open-terminal, I believe
<bmonty> minghua: thanks
<bmonty> brb
<monzie> hi all
<LaserJock> hi again monzie
<bmonty> anyone know if I can specify group numbers to udev?
<monzie> hi Lasq
<monzie> Hi LaserJock
<hub> the 3 lexmark upload on REVU should be nuked IMHO
<hub> see my comment in them
<zakame> afternoon MOTUs and MOTU-hopefuls :D
<bmonty> hi zakame
<dolson> hi zakame
<LaserJock> hi zakame
<zakame> heya bmonty dolson LaserJock :-)
<dolson> zakame: I will have another pkg up in a few minutes :)
<minghua> hub: agreed
<zakame> dolson: rock on! :-)
<zakame> I'm doing an update now, the Packages file just get to have the right md5sum last night :/
<dolson> zakame: which package? and my new one is uploaded :D
<zakame> dolson: both then and now I suppose ;)
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> hub: License issues?
<hub> Psi-Jack: yeah.
<hub> Psi-Jack: read my comments
<Psi-Jack> Where? heh
<dolson> on REVU
<hub> Psi-Jack: it is in the debian/copyright
<hub> Psi-Jack: on REVU
<hub> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1852
<hub> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1851
<Psi-Jack> I know how to package debian -style packages, and upload them with dput. heh
<hub> 'http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1853'
<zakame> is it just me, or is gb.archive.u.c very slow this moment?
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. After re-reading the license, myself, I figured that might happen. :/   I'm just waiting for word back from Lexmark about making it redistributable.
<hub> Psi-Jack: good luck
<Psi-Jack> hub: I promise, I will push some buttons. Get them to realize if they don't offer to allow it to be redistributable, they will only kill their sales.
<hub> Psi-Jack: good luck
<hub> Psi-Jack: I woudln't hold my breath
<hub> Psi-Jack: but if you succeed, great
<Psi-Jack> Yeah. :)
<hub> ideally it would be opensourcing the code
<Psi-Jack> I'm all giddy for thwapping some sense. :)
<Psi-Jack> I'll even go as far as calling corporate head offices. ;}
<hub> Psi-Jack: you could blog about that
<hub> :-)
<Psi-Jack> hub: How about I record the phone conversations?
<Psi-Jack> Since my phone is Skype, that's an easy switch to flip on. ;}
<hub> Psi-Jack: don't know
<hub> can someone review this http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1279
<Psi-Jack> Heh, If it gets that far, I'll probably do it. Record it that is. And rebroadcast it all over the world, to show how close-minded Lexmark is, IF it gets to that point. ;}
<hub> Psi-Jack: better write
* zakame checks
<Psi-Jack> hub: It's actually perfectly legal. If I needed to use the said recording in a courtroom, however, they would have to know, prior to the recording, that it was being recorded. Otherwise.. it's quite fine. :}
<Psi-Jack> But, Different topic.
<hub> i'm not talking legality
<Psi-Jack> I'm guessing, by looking at the dependancy of php5 stuff requiring apache2-mpm-prefork, that it's not compiled with thread-safety? :(
<zakame> hub: distribution: dapper, not breezy :)
<hub> zakame: uho. probably too old
<hub> zakame: I'll change that
<zakame> hub: you can probably remove ${misc:Depends} too if its not used
<zakame> hub: better check if there's a new version too :-)
<hub> I don't think there is
<zakame> cool
<hub> it is quite old
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm.. Curious. What's the meta-package for sucking in all the basic build dependancies?
<hub> Psi-Jack: build-essential
<Psi-Jack> Technically, I could rebuild php5, and companion modules, to be linked against apache2-mpm-worker, instead of prefork, could I not?
<hub> I have a source that is mode 600 in the tarball. shall I remake the tarball?
<zakame> ah so that's why I couldn't open that dir via REVU
<hub> zakame: which dir?
<zakame> source from your last REVU link
<hub> right
<hub> I didn't even realize
<zakame> well I thought it was another revu catch
<dolson> has anyone had any email from REVU since 1pm eastern on Saturday?
<zakame> last REVU/motureviewers mail I got was 2am PHT
<dolson> 11 hours ago
<hub> haven't gotten either
<bmonty> good night everyone
<LaserJock> hmm, what would be the simplest patch system to use for just 1 or 2 patches?
<Lathiat> dpatch ?
<Lathiat> or if it uses cdbs, cdbs'
<Lathiat> simple-patch-systsem
<zakame> hi psusi
<LaserJock> Lathiat: thanks
<psusi> hiya
<psusi> LaserJock, I like dpatch
<LaserJock> I do too
<dolson> anyone who knows what they are doing, how would I build a package with pbuilder that relies on a dev lib not [yet]  in dapper? I can do it all outside of pbuilder, but I'd rather test in pbuilder, personally
<psusi> dolson, add the package to the pbuilder package cache directory
<LaserJock> dolson: I've done that before by creating a local apt repo and adding it to the OTHERMIRRORS in pbuilderrc
<dolson> psusi: wow, if that works, it's too simple :)
<LaserJock> psusi: that works? I made it much more complicated then
<psusi> LaserJock, I think that's how I did it... either that or logged into the pbuilder and manually installed it via a bind mount ;)
<LaserJock> I wanted to make a personal repo anyway so that worked well for me
<zakame> simple-patchsys just works, although I've seen some snags
<LaserJock> zakame: can you use it without cdbs?
<zakame> (but additional rules in `clean' typically fix that)
<hub> LaserJock: I use simple-patch
<hub> it is simple
<hub> dpatch I find it overkill
<zakame> LaserJock: its in cdbs, I don't know yet of a cdbs-independent analogue (except dpatch and quilt)
<psusi> anyone understand git?  I'm reading about it and it sounds like it saves a full copy of every version of a given file, rathern than the diffs between them like svn
<zakame> LaserJock: but come to think of it, implementing that w/o cdbs is trivial, just make some patch/unpatch rules with the right `patch` commands
<zakame> then call those targets
<psusi> I was working on a package the other day like that
<psusi> had a custom patch/unpatch rule that called patch on debian/patch-*.diff
<psusi> and had patch-1-foo.diff, patch-2-bar.diff, etc
<LaserJock> I have a package that I took over that doesn't use and patch system, just used the .diff.gz and I would rather use some sore of patch system
<LaserJock> or at least keep everything in debian/
<zakame> dpatch-convert-diffgz does some wonders
<LaserJock> cool
<zakame> ooh flight4's releasing shortly
<LaserJock> yeah, Kamion said something about it a few hours ago on -devel
<LaserJock> alright, bed time. cya everybody!
<zakame> gn8 LaserJock
<zakame> gaah 493 MB of update to latest Dapper, gaah
<monzie> join #ebuntu
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> is there any need for a WYSIWYG wiki editor in Ubuntu?
<KillerKiwi2005> yes
<dolson> psusi: doesn't appear to work, heh
<dolson> KillerKiwi2005: when I first saw your nick, I thought it said "KillerWiki2005" and I was like, boy, he's biased
<KillerKiwi2005> monzie: I have a buntu box at work running ifolder etc, boss wont use a wiki unless its WYSIWYG
<KillerKiwi2005> dolson: ;_
<dolson> can I have more than one OTHERMIRROR in the pbuilderrc?
<dolson> hmm, I think I can, nm
<dolson> grrr
<mae> hi!
<mae> i have a bug to report but i am unsure how to use malone
<mae> can someone walk me through it?
<Lathiat> mae: sure, what is the bug you are tryign to file?
<mae> its the latest kernel build on dapper
<mae> 2.6.15-15
<Lathiat> ok so what you want to do is goto launchpad.net
<mae> sbcl gets a mmap error i tried 386/686/k7 versions
<Lathiat> sbcl?
<mae> 2.6.15-14 and 2.15.15-12 both work fine with sbcl
<mae> steelbank common lisp
<mae> i also tried several versions of sbcl
<mae> the one in apt, and i compiled the latest
<mae> its definitely something to do with the kernel
<Lathiat> whats the symptoms?
<Lathiat> its possible, there were a couple other bugs due to the memory split
<Lathiat> that broke wine and stuff
<mae> ah ic
<Lathiat> tho i wouldnt have thought that applied here
<Lathiat> and that was fixed in -15 iirc
<mae> well basically would give a mmap error
<mae> about not being able to allocate at 0x7000
<mae> and i had 175mb physical ram free and 2gb swap
<Lathiat> ah
<Lathiat> mae: can you please try with the new kernel
<Lathiat> -16
<mae> err k
<Lathiat> that change i mentioned was fixed in -16
<Lathiat> no idea if thats whats wrong here but worth a try
<mae> build 16 or kernel major version 16?
<mae> err minor version rather
<Lathiat> build 16
<Lathiat> 2.6.15-16
<mae> i'm not seeing it in apt
<mae> oh wait i'm using a mirror
<mae> when was that propagated?
<Toadstool> hi MOTUs
<Lathiat> it was uploaded today
<Lathiat> may not be in yet
<mae> ah whats the master mirror again
<Lathiat> archive.ubuntu.com
<mae> hmm its down for me
<Toadstool> hum... how much time does it take for a package to get out of NEW ?
<mae> nah its not in yet
<mae> ok so should i wait for 16 to see if that fixes it?
<siretart> dolson: pong
<siretart> morning
<dolson> hey siretart
<dolson> I can't remember why I was pinging you...
<dolson> maybe it was because I haven't been getting email from revu updates for many hours
<dolson> OH, I remember something I was going to ask
<siretart> was it about jack or dssi?
<dolson> my package, qamix, I had a typo, but it was already uploaded I think? so I fixed the typo and uploaded it to revu again... but should I have made it 0ubuntu2 just for the typo? If so, I have to fix it and re-upload
<siretart> when something is being synced, it is announced on the dapper-changes mailing list
<siretart> dolson: no, please don't change version numbers for upload to revu. always use the version number you target for uploading to ubuntu
<siretart> revu doesn't care at all about version numbers. it records the time of uploads
<dolson> ok, what I mean is that I think it was already uploaded... like, two people approved it
<siretart> hm. debian has azureus in contrib... interesting..
<dolson> it shows up on my launchpad package list
<siretart> dolson: which package was it? qamix?
<dolson> I'm sorry if I am not using the terminology properly.. it's new to me. I know how it works, but not the lingo. yeah, qamix
<crimsun> it hasn't passed NEW.
<crimsun> (getting 2 advocate votes doesn't automatically imply the package is uploaded)
<dolson> ok, but I thought it was moved to archived
<dolson> cuz why would it show up on my launchpad, but none of the other 12 or 13 I have done
<siretart> this is a manual process as well
<siretart> crimsun: did you get to look at wpasupplicant svn? Kyle seems to be quite busy with uploading
<dolson> https://launchpad.net/people/adolson/+packages
<crimsun> siretart: I can look in five minutes.
<crimsun> these all-nighters are grueling
<siretart> crimsun: yeah.
<siretart> dolson: every upload which introduces new packages (or on initial upload) don't go directly to the archive, but must be reviewed manually. this is what we call the NEW queue
<siretart> dolson: this is a manual process and usually done once a week in ubuntu.
<dolson> siretart: ok, so then qamix is in NEW right now, hence why it shows on my packages page, right?
<siretart> yo
<dolson> ok, well there was a typo in the copyright file for the website.. I put "asla" instead of "alsa".. so I dput an updated package with that typo fixed. I just didn't know if that meant I needed to increment the package release because it was already in NEW or not, but you said I shouldn't, and I didn't, so then that's good.
<siretart> dolson: I'd say lets wait to get it out of new, and handle these small bugs without revu
<crimsun> I think I've been spoiled by trac
<crimsun> siretart: we should be able to close #305171, too. These submitters really need to get back to us...
<crimsun> (going to bed, will resume checking this afternoon.)
<MasterC> hi
<MasterC> vncserver is broken in dapper
<MasterC> it uses xserver-common, but its not available
<Toadstool> hi MasterC, the problem is known, it's listed in the unmet-deps to be worked on
<MasterC> okay, thanks
<Toadstool> no prob
<MasterC> is vncserver RealVNC?
<MasterC> I want to install it manually
<Toadstool> I don't know, maybe you could ask on #ubuntu, there is far more people than here and they are there to answer to this kind of questions ;)
<MasterC> okay
<zakame> evening all
<Toadstool> hi zakame
<Gloubiboulga> hey zakame
<zakame> hi Toadstool Gloubiboulga :D
<zakame> heya raphink
<zakame> what's the link again for the initial xgl in dapper announce?
<jsgotangco> are you ever so willing to swallow crack now eh?
<jsgotangco> its at ubuntu-devel-announce
<Kyral> Morninh MOTU
<zakame> heya raphink sladen Kyral
<zakame> jsgotangco: hell no its for a post for PLUG :P
<Kyral> jsgotangco: whats this about Xgl == crack?
<zakame> cool crack
<Kyral> Yah
<Kyral> I mean its not stable enough for me to use everyday
<Kyral> but its nice to use to impress my friends "Windows XP eat your heart out"
<Kyral> But normally my eyecandy combo is Cairo + XCompmgr(w/o drop shadows) + Transset
<Kyral> Gah, I actually had to pin gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> that would be a nice addition to Synaptic (if it isn't already there) a GUI to Apt-Pinning
<irvin> is there a Xgl HCL somewhere?
<Kyral> HCL?
<Kyral> Hardware Compatibilty List?
<irvin> Kyral: yes
<Kyral> I think its the same as what you need to get XCompmgr going
<tseng> Nafallo_away: save me, NM is not working
<tseng> Nafallo_away: "no network devices found"
<siretart> fabbione: around? is there still any use of igor?
<bmonty> anyone know that package name of the "Time and Date Settings" app?
<slomo> bmonty: gnome-system-tools
<bmonty> slomo: thanks
<Archibald> hey
<Archibald> i think ndiswrapper 1.8 is broken
<Archibald> i wanted to ask if someone could take a look at it?!
<bmonty> Archibald: the best way to do that is to file a bug
<Archibald> i was wondering if you knew about it already
<Archibald> though actually i could have found that out on launchpad aswell, couldnt i
<Archibald> sorry for wasting your time
<bmonty> Archibald: I don't use ndiswrapper, so probably not, sorry
<Archibald> cheers
<_d> Is devede in dapper universe?
<dholbach> _d: packages.ubuntu.com
<siretart> _d: no
<_d> Could I request devede for inclusion into breezy and dapper universe?
<dholbach> _d: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniverseCandidates is the proper place for this and we won't be able to include it into breezy. breezy is stable/released.
<dholbach> _d: and for Dapper it will have to happen in the next 3-4 days, Feb 23rd is FeatureFreeze
<dholbach> What is devede?
<dholbach> _d:  www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html ?
<_d> Thats the one but I'm unable to find a link to the source code that works. Could you please try downloading it?
<hub> can't even acces the website
<dholbach> hmmmmmmmm, requirement: mplayer, hmmmmmmm
<_d> I tried gnomefiles and some others but they all link to the same place- its a VERY handy tool by the looks of things- would do great things for Linux multimedia if it works
<hub> _d: the problem with linux multimedia is that  video format is a huge pile of mess
<hub> due to licensing
<_d> ftp search didn't help either- I presume the source tarball mustn't actually have te string devede in it
<_d> hub: I know. Nothing wrong with ogg but nobody ever encodes into theora video
<_d> no dvd boxes play it
<hub> _d: they prefer being tied to a vendor
<_d> I REALLY want this devede- it will persuade many of my mates to try linux or totally drop windows i'd expect
<_d> I need to tell marillat about it too
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, ping
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: pong
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, the problem with gswitch is due to a bug in the libswitch package I've made
<Gloubiboulga> but libswitch is still in NEW, what can I due to patch it ?
<Gloubiboulga> s/due/do
<dholbach> Gloubiboulga: upload a new version
<Gloubiboulga> numbered ubuntu2 ?
<dholbach> however you like it
<Gloubiboulga> ok, thanks dholbach. I'll send this on REVU as soon as possible
<sebest> dholbach: hello, i need an advice
<dholbach> sebest: fire away
<sebest> i uploaded libapach2-mod-dnssd on revu and it was accepted
<sebest> and then i got it also reviewed by a debian dev
<sebest> and he told me that the name of the source package should be closer to the name of the upstream package
<sebest> so i change the name of the source package to mod-dnssd (upstream is mod_dnssd)
<sebest> and uploaded it on revu: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1830
<dholbach> you could name the source package mod-dnssd and the binary package libapache2...
<sebest> that's what i did
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> :-)
<sebest> (same thing with mod-mime-xattr, also on revu)
<sebest> but i'd like it to be replaced on ubuntu repository with the new source package, but i don't know who to ask
<dholbach> is it in the atchive already?
<dholbach> or still in NEW?
<dholbach> in any way mail: james dot troup at canonical dot com
<sebest> lathiat told me he already uploaded it, but i don't know more
<dholbach> mail james
<sebest> thanx dholbach, i'll mail james
<dholbach> cool
<siretart> dholbach: if it is in new, Colin might be able to help as well, since he seems to process NEW
<sebest> siretart, could you explain me what is NEW exactly?
<sebest> one step from the archive ?
<hub> can somebody review this http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1871
<crimsun> siretart: it's a queue where packages that aren't already in the distribution (called "pool") are placed for manual approval
<crimsun> siretart: err, sorry
<crimsun> sebest: it's a queue where packages that aren't already in the distribution (called "pool") are placed for manual approval
<sebest> crimsum: and what are the conditions to approve or not a package in this pool?
<sebest> i mean when it's in this pool, what could make it not enter the archive?
<crimsun> sebest: by the time it gets to NEW, it's more or less a licensing check. We should have done all the rigorous checking.
<crimsun> in other words, we had better do the leg work so the admins don't throw the package back at us
<apachelogger> someone wanna review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1872 ?
<sebest> crimsum: thanx for the info
<siretart> crimsun: I'm working a bit on wpasupplicant, but I think I need your help with the last lintian warning
<crimsun> siretart: sure, I'll be in a better position to help in an hour (family atm)
<siretart> ok
<siretart> crimsun: just to know: wpasupplicant is supposed to install a /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant file, but no init symlinks, right?
<siretart> crimsun: wouldn't it be more sane in this case to install that init script somewhere else than /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant?
<crimsun> siretart: correct. ifupdown handles that.
<crimsun> siretart: I don't think we should migrate the initscript away yet, because some people have pre-up calls to it in /etc/network/interfaces
<crimsun> (just following the alsa-base model where /etc/init.d/alsa was retained for a good while even though it was fairly dead weight)
<crimsun> siretart: it'll be a good idea to add a debconf note, though
<crimsun> (possibly in addition to amending README.Debian)
<siretart> crimsun: I see. debconf note might be overkill, but a comment in debian/NEWS would suffice, imo
<crimsun> ok, sounds good
* crimsun will be back later
<Gloubiboulga> dholbach, new packages for libswitch and gswitch are on REVU (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1873 and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1864)
<dholbach> cool
<dholbach> i'm working on something else atm
<Gloubiboulga> no problem
<hub> forget for my review
<hub> I'm a moron
<Psi-Jack> Wow.
<Psi-Jack> I got a responce from Lexmark.
<siretart> Psi-Jack: what did they say?
<Psi-Jack> Thank you for your suggestion. I will forward it to our research and development department as a request for a future product upgrade. It is through the ideas and opinions of customers, like you, that we are able to continually improve our products.
<siretart> very funny, automated canned answer
<Psi-Jack> Not much of a responce, yet, but getting there. :)
<Psi-Jack> siretart: Actually, that's not canned. But, it's close.
<Psi-Jack> My email I sent, just went to the wrong department, basically. So, John of the Lexmark eSupport Team, is forwarding it over to R&D.
<dholbach> unfortunately it's not as sharp as I had liked it:  http://daniel.holba.ch/pics/06-02-Berlin/img015.jpeg.html   :-)
<xerox_> dholbach: I got around making those libsvg packages.  What to do now to get them, if I did a good job, into ubuntu?
<dholbach> xerox_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/REVU explains how we do.
<xerox_> dholbach: how am I supposed to sign the packages, gpg --clearsign foo.deb ?
<dholbach> you have to upload the source package
<dholbach> the .dsc, .diff.gz, .orig.tar.gz
<xerox_> I have them all, yes.
<dholbach> if you're in the source tree and run     debuild -S -sa
<dholbach> ah right
<dholbach> that should generated a .changes file
<xerox_> Err, no .orig... I probably didn't use -S -sa.
<dholbach> ..._source.changes
<xerox_> libsvg_0.1.4-1_i386.changes
<xerox_> Let me redo with -S -sa.
<dholbach> take the upstream tarball, unpack it, move the tarball to      <app-name>_<version>.orig.tar.gz
<dholbach> then add the debian/ dir to the unpacked tarball, then run      debuild -S -sa
<xerox_> There is no upstream tarball :-|
<dholbach> how did you generate it?
<xerox_> I did it by hand (with the help of dh_make).
<dholbach> where did you get the source?
<xerox_> Neither Debian nor Ubuntu has libsvg and libsvg-cairo.
<dholbach> (apart from debian/)
<xerox_> I got them from www.cairographics.org.
<dholbach> you downloaded a tarball?
<dholbach> a .tar.gz or something?
<xerox_> Yes, I put the urls in debian/copyright.
<dholbach> that's the upstream tarball
<xerox_> Okay.
<dholbach> right
<xerox_> I move it to that name, okay.
<xerox_> I now have: libsvg_0.1.4-1.tar.gz
<dholbach> you basically just follow the steps i told you, then at the end (if you're happy), run      dput revu cool-software_1.2.3-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<dholbach> dholbach take the upstream tarball, unpack it, move the tarball to      <app-name>_<version>.orig.tar.gz
<dholbach> dholbach then add the debian/ dir to the unpacked tarball, then run      debuild -S -sa
<xerox_> Okay.
<xerox_> Thanks for the informations.
<dholbach> Cool. :)
<Seveas> dholbach, lol@planet 
<dholbach> Seveas: :-)
<xerox_> Seveas: haha, you can't use THAT as a smiley!
<Seveas> dholbach, did you see my pic of ogra's car already?
<dholbach> Seveas: yeah :)))
<Seveas> xerox_, why not? 
<xerox_> Heh.  How do you do it exactly?
<Seveas> xerox_, X-chat autoreplace
<xerox_> Right :-)
<Seveas> dholbach, btw, shal I upload moreutils (http://kitenet.net/~joey/blog/entry/moreutils-2006-02-19-19-48.html) to revu or just wait for it to enter via debian?
<lucas> Seveas: I think you should just request a sync when the package gets out of NEW
<Se7h> hi there
<Se7h> mathias around?
<xerox_> Successfully uploaded packages.
* xerox_ boings happily
<Se7h> yay \o/
<xerox_> dholbach: is there any way to check how is it going with the packages?
<dholbach> xerox_: what do you mean?
<xerox_> dholbach: what happens now? :-)
<dholbach> xerox_: hopefully somebody will review it on http://revu.tauware.de/
<dholbach> xerox_: as soon as you get 2 good votes on it, we'll be able to upload it
<dholbach> (to the archive)
<dholbach> just to let you know: Feb 23rd is FeatureFreeze, after that, no NEW packages will be included
<dholbach> (for Dapper)
<xerox_> Yeah, you told me that :-\
<dholbach> It's a bit unfortunate, but it has to happen at some stage :/
<xerox_> It's not a big package anyway.
<xerox_> They're two 1-file-libraries (and their 1-.h-file-dev-packages).
<segfault> anyone? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1875
<Se7h> where do i get the subscription paper to enter motu?
<Se7h> lol
<segfault> i've bumped to new upstream release.
<Seveas> hmm, my package on revu finally has 2 advocates  When will it be uploaded to dapper?
<segfault> good question, mine was approved too, but didn't hit the archives yet
<segfault> :)
<dholbach> it hits the archive, when it's through NEW
<Seveas> is it auto-uploaded?
<Seveas> and can we view the contents/processing of NEW somewhere?
<dholbach> no, it's not auto-uploaded
<dholbach> we usually try to comment on revu, saying that we uploaded, then archive the package on revu
<lilkid>  fuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck sh
<lilkid>  fuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck sh
<lilkid>  fuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck sh
<lilkid>  fuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck sh
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* lilkid was kicked off #ubuntu-motu by dholbach (dholbach)
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<slomo_> ?!
<dholbach> it was just a "lil kid" with too much time on its hands
<lilkid>  fuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck sh
<lilkid>  fuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck sh
<lilkid>  fuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck sh
<lilkid>  fuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck sh
<lilkid>  fuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck sh
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+b *!*i=duud@*.dsl.pipex.com]  by dholbach
* lilkid was kicked off #ubuntu-motu by dholbach (dholbach)
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [-o dholbach]  by dholbach
<dholbach> gar!
<toma> moron..
<lilkid> haha
<lilkid>  fuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck
<Se7h> o.0
<Toadstool> uh ?!
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o dholbach]  by ChanServ
<lilkid> peace :P
<jroes> do you guys happen to know where the gstreamer0.10-mad equivalent is? :)
* lilkid was kicked off #ubuntu-motu by dholbach (dholbach)
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+b *!*@jdk@81-178-232-37.dsl.pipex.com]  by dholbach
<Se7h> dam spam
<dholbach> jroes: slomo might know that
<robertj> jroes: try searching for gstreamer ugly
<robertj> I know they are split into gstreamer good bad ugly and something else
<robertj> apt-cache search gstreamer plugins should probably get you pretty close
<jroes> ah
* jroes wonders why they are called ugly :)
<slomo_> jroes: gstreamer-plugins-ugly0.10
<robertj> that's upstream, so that should be x-distro now
<lilkid11> whats the point of keeping banning be it wont work
<dholbach> lilkid11: drop it
<jroes> yep, ugly worked :)
<jroes> thankya very much guys
* lilkid11 kisses dholbach
* lilkid11 sexes dholbach
<jroes> oh, by the way, have you guys noticed GAIM freezing you if you're doing the whole dapper w/ xgl deal and you try to do a direct im with someone?
<jroes> GAIM will freeze my whole box ;)
<lilkid11>  fuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfuck shit fuck shitfu
* lilkid11 was kicked off #ubuntu-motu by dholbach (dholbach)
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+b *!*@*.dsl.pipex.com]  by dholbach
<Seveas> dholbach, I got some indirect questions about the motu channel today - did you have problems like this before?
<dholbach> no
<Seveas> k
<dholbach> we had people with annoying questions, but not morons like him. :)
<Seveas> hey, you have me - I'm a moron too ;)
<dholbach> or annoying views on the world.
* dholbach hugs Seveas
<dholbach> you know that's not true.
<Seveas> hehe
<Toadstool> what's the problem with that lilkid guy...
<Seveas> anyway, if ever you need help from staff, just poke me (or lilo if I'm not around)
<dholbach> Toadstool: he has too much time
<siretart> Toadstool: there's no problem. just /ignore him
<Toadstool> yep
<LaserJock> hi all!
<psusi> hi
<Gloubiboulga> hey LaserJock, psusi
* Gloubiboulga is off
<Gloubiboulga> cu
<marcin`> siretart: ping
<siretart> marcin`: pong, wassup?
<marcin`> I got a problem when trying to upload package to revu
<marcin`> raphink: said that you could help
<siretart> perhaps.
<marcin`> siretart: my dput says that:
<marcin`> siretart: Error '(111, 'Connection refused')' during ftp transfer of vtiger-crm-lan...
* siretart checks
<marcin`> siretart: and there is traceback that ends with "TypeError: unsubscriptable object"
<siretart> marcin`: no, revu's ftp server is up and running. I assume you have a configuration problem
<ajmitch> morning
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I actually had a bug question for you. freefem was supposed to be a CXX transition but I can't tell if it was done or not. It is bug 17385
<Ubugtu> malone bug 17385 in freefem "CXX transition: freefem" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/17385
* ajmitch shrugs
<ajmitch> iirc the only user of the library was freefem itself
<LaserJock> ajmitch: you provided a patch so I thought maybe you might know what happened.
<ajmitch> it was a litle while ago
<LaserJock> yeah, I was trying to do some clean up for Bug Day ;-)
<ajmitch> about 9 months ago..
<ajmitch> so I can't exactly remember what happened, I think it was rebuilt with g++ 4.0 anyway
<ajmitch> and never changed in debian
<LaserJock> ajmitch: so what if I closed the bug?
<ajmitch> do it if you wish
* ajmitch doesn't particularly care
<LaserJock> I see
<TheMuso> c
<TheMuso> damn
<TheMuso> Wrong window...
<dolson> hello world
<LaserJock> could somebod take a look at http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/2.5/legalcode and tell me where the license starts?
<dolson> I almost packaged 'patchage' but it is already in dapper.. sheesh
#ubuntu-motu 2006-02-25
<dholbach> Good night!
<LaserJock> cya dholbach
<lemsto> hi!
<lemsto> i got a segmentation fault when i try to use deal (th breidge hand generator)
<lemsto> im using dapper amd64
<lemsto> where/how can i report the bug?
<LaserJock> lemsto: https://launchpad.net/malone/distros/ubuntu
<LaserJock> lemsto: and perhaps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs
<lemsto> LaserJock, thx
<dolson> argh... I have one more package to make, and I can't download the source because it's corrupt
<LaserJock> dolson: that doesn't sound very promising :(
<dolson> I know.. :\
<dolson> the app looks real cool, but the latest source tarball on berlios doesn't extract fully. and CVS I think is not a good option
<jroes> when do you normally remove a package?
<ajmitch> normally we don't, unless there's a good reason to
<jroes> ah, you don't clean up things that are no longer maintained and such?
<LaserJock> jroes: in universe everything is "maintained" by the MOTU so in essence everything is being maintained  ;-)
<hub> jroes: why removing things that work?
<jroes> oh :)  I was just asking, because... I found memaid (pyqt-memaid) is no longer maintained, with the last release close to 3 years ago - september of 2003.  but their SF page links to a couple of other projects that have come to replace them (mnemosyne and fullrecall)
<jroes> and those projects don't have packages from what I could tell
<LaserJock> jroes: in that case maybe somebody should package them. are you volunteering? ;-)
<dolson> then that would be why they aren't removed
<jroes> LaserJock: sure :)
<jroes> LaserJock: I was actually looking for a way to contribute ... :)
<Se7h> i have some packages i would like to see in universe
<Se7h> such as pymedia
<dolson> is it on REVU?
<jroes> I'm not familiar with that acronym
<LaserJock> jroes: go for it, we are here to help
<LaserJock> wiki.ubuntu.com/Packages/REVU I think
<dolson> check the links in the topic. REVU is the place where you upload your packages for the MOTU team to review them
<jroes> ah :)
<jroes> 'twas my next step to start reading up at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<dolson> that's a great place to start :)
<dolson> I'm new myself, and it was very helpful
<Se7h> Packages/REVU
<Se7h> This page does not exist yet.
<dolson> IIRC it doesn't have the Packages/ part
<LaserJock> sorry https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<dolson> or it does, :P
<LaserJock> dolson, it was renamed ;-) it used to be w.u.c/REVU
<dolson> you guys, always moving things
<LaserJock> well, we needed to get all the MOTU wiki pages under a common namespace, i.e. MOTU/
<dolson> excuses excuses
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> if you guys want some packaging related links, I've got a list of wiki and other links at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuPackagingGuide/Resources
<xerox_> LaserJock: where you the guy whom I was talking about libsvg-cairo?
<xerox_> were, even.
<LaserJock> probably, I think so
<jroes> LaserJock: so I shouldn't bother reading the Debian New Maintainer's Guide?
<xerox_> LaserJock: I got around doing them, and sent to REVU, hooray :-)
<ajmitch> jroes: the debian guide is still quite useful
<LaserJock> jroes: no, DNMG is useful. I'm working on writing an Ubuntu Packaging Guide but it isn't finished so I'm not necessarily recommending it right now
<xerox_> libsvg and libsvg-cairo still not appear in <http://revu.tauware.de/>, tho.
<jroes> LaserJock, ajmitch: ah :)
<LaserJock> xerox_: did you upload the source package? dput the .changes file?
<xerox_> LaserJock: Yes, that's exactly what I did.
<LaserJock> jroes: the Debian Developer's Reference and the Debian Policy are also good reading, but can take a while to get through.
<Kyral> ack how do I sync the doc svn?
<Kyral> I mean egt the latest
<LaserJock> svn up
<Kyral> not update?
<ajmitch> up is short for update
<Kyral> Yah I figured that when I hit Tab
<LaserJock> Kyral: and when you send diffs it's good to use svn diff ;-)
<Kyral> LaserJock: Yah this is what I'm planning
<xerox_> LaserJock: what's the response?  :-)
<LaserJock> xerox_: hmm, looks like perhaps they were rejected
<ajmitch> xerox_: and are you in the keyring on REVU?
<xerox_> ajmitch: I sent my keys to the keyserver, if that's what you mean
<ajmitch> not enough
<xerox_> Dang.
<Kyral> LaserJock: you still need some tidbits about the Common Gotchas?
<ajmitch> we don't let anyone on the keyserver upload stuff
<ajmitch> since that could be a few thousand people :)
<xerox_> Well, that makes sense.
<ajmitch> what is your key id?
<xerox_> ajmitch: E2942953
<Kyral> LJ are you editing that right now?
<Kyral> I see an incomplete tag...
<ajmitch> hm, I wonder why I can't login to the REVU site now
<LaserJock> Kyral: just a sec. too ..  much ..  going ..  on ..
<Kyral> lol
<LaserJock> Kyral: wife talking, darwinports, fink, ubuntu-doc, bzr, REVU
<Kyral> Whee Bluefish has a DocBook mode :D
<Psi-Jack> What's the pool url for dapper's repo?
<Se7h> to register the gpg keyid do i need to add any other thing to the email besides the key itself ?
<ajmitch> xerox_: imported
<xerox_> ajmitch: it means I have to dput the packages again?
<ajmitch> Se7h: it's going to a person, so a nice little request is appreciated :)
<ajmitch> xerox_: no, they should get processed within 15 minutes
<LaserJock> Kyral: --> #ubuntu-doc
<xerox_> ajmitch: thank you *very* much.
<Se7h> ajmitch lol ok :>
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<Psi-Jack> Is cyrus 2.2.x not being put into Dapper? :/
<Psi-Jack> cyrus-imapd 2.2.x that is.
<xerox_> ajmitch: in fact they're two very small library packages (1 file each), and their corresponding 1-header-file -dev packages.
<xerox_> (Well, the header along the '.a' version of the lib, but it's still very small :-))
<ajmitch> xerox_: they should be there now
<ajmitch> Psi-Jack: if it's not there already, then probably not
<Psi-Jack> Dangit.
<ajmitch> Psi-Jack: cyrus22-imapd ?
<xerox_> ajmitch: yes there are!
<Psi-Jack> cyrus-imapd 2.2.x has been out for quite a /long/ time, and it's still not being included? :/
<Se7h> ajmitch now lets just hope to get a reply
<Psi-Jack> ajmitch: breezy has cyrus-* for 1.x, and cyrus21-* for 2.1.x, but not even in dapper, is cyrus22-* even there.
<ajmitch> Psi-Jack: did you look? I just checked & found that in a couple of seconds
<Psi-Jack> ajmitch: Umm.. I thought I did..
<dolson> cyrus22-imapd - Cyrus mail system (IMAP support)
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm..
<dolson> apt-cache search works great ;)
<Psi-Jack> dolson: I'm not running dapper yet. :p
<ajmitch> Psi-Jack: it looks like it's only built on i386 though
<Psi-Jack> ajmitch: That's perfectly fine. :)
<Psi-Jack> Why don't I see it in the pool?
<Psi-Jack> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/
<ajmitch> because it's in universe, not main
<Psi-Jack> Oh...
<xerox_> Urgh, I think there's something erroneous in the packages.
<Psi-Jack> Okay..
<Psi-Jack> This is getting odd.. LOL
<ajmitch> xerox_: yep
<Psi-Jack> There's cyrus22-* and also cyrus-imapd-2.2
<dolson> Psi-Jack: this is a good link. http://packages.ubuntu.org.cn/dapper/allpackages.en.txt.gz
<xerox_> ajmitch: I saw libsvg-0.1.4/debian/libsvgBROKEN/ just now
<ajmitch> Psi-Jack: and it looks like cyrus-imapd-2.2 is the one to use
<Psi-Jack> ajmitch: Why? Curious..
<xerox_> ajmitch: did you see anything else?
<ajmitch> Psi-Jack: ask the debian packager
<ajmitch> most of the stuff we get is from debian
<Psi-Jack> They're both 2.2.12, though. heh
<ajmitch> xerox_: only the most obvious missing .orig.tar.gz :)
<ajmitch> I haven't looked at all beyond that
<xerox_> I have made those!
<ajmitch> Se7h: where did you send the REVU request to?
<xerox_> libsvg-0.1.4.orig.tar.gz  and  libsvg-cairo-0.1.6.orig.tar.gz
<dolson> you need _ instead of -
<xerox_> Ah-ha.
<xerox_> ajmitch: and then I dput them?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> once you rebuild the source packages
<xerox_> ajmitch: so I still dput to rebu with 'foo_source.changes' as parameter?
<Se7h> ajmitch keyring@tiber.tauware.de
<Se7h> email refered at the revu site
<ajmitch> xerox_: yes, for all changes you make
<xerox_> It says no changes, hm.
<ajmitch> Se7h: ok, just waiting for it to come through
<ajmitch> xerox_: you may need to do dput -f
<ajmitch> since the version number will be the same
<xerox_> Now it is uploading the .orig. files, good.
<Se7h> E: Failed getting release file http://ftp.jp.debian.org/debian/dists/dapper/Release
<Se7h> I'm getting this using pbuilder
<Se7h> y the hell is he going for the debian url ?
* xerox_ beats himself...
<ajmitch> because you need to configure pbuilder
<Se7h> i did already (i think)
<xerox_> ajmitch: I suppose "libsvg-cairo_0.1.6.orig.tar.gz" is incorrect since I have the other files called "libsvg-cairo_0.1.6-1...", I need to append "-1", right?
<ajmitch> no
<xerox_> OK, phew.
<ajmitch> and the version should be 0.1.6-0ubuntu1
<xerox_> Uhm.
<ajmitch> but the orig.tar.gz always has the upstream version only
<Psi-Jack> Hmm, odd.. cyrus22-common and cyrus22-imapd depend on libssl0.9.8, which doesn't seem to exist. heh
<ajmitch> Psi-Jack: as I said, cyrus-imapd-2.2 is the one to use
<Psi-Jack> ajmitch: Yeah.. I can see why now.. LOL
<xerox_> ajmitch: I should write, in debian/control, "Package: libsvg-0.1.6-0ubuntu1" ?
<ajmitch> xerox_: no, the version number should never need to be written in debian/control
<xerox_> (I'm sorry, it's 02:10 and I'm a bit sleepy)
<Se7h> ajmitch isnt the $MIRRORSITE supposed to be that url ?
<ajmitch> Se7h: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<ajmitch> xerox_: see debian/changelog
<Se7h> echo $MIRRORSITE
<Se7h> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Psi-Jack> ajmitch: However, cyrus-common-2.2 also depends on the same thing.
<xerox_> Ah, I wrote 1, I'll change it to 0ubuntu1.
<Psi-Jack> libssl0.9.8
<ajmitch> Psi-Jack: and where's the problem there?
<Psi-Jack> ajmitch: libssl0.9.8 doesn't seem to exist? :)
<ajmitch> Psi-Jack: it does
<ajmitch> Se7h: you are doing this in the pbuilderrc?
<xerox_>   * Initial release Closes: 0ubuntu1    <- is that right, or should it be just '1' ?
<Se7h> ajmitch im new on this field, so explain plz
<ajmitch> xerox_: no, drop the Closes part please
<ajmitch> it's meant to be used for bug numbers
<xerox_>   * Initial release: 0ubuntu1
<ajmitch> xerox_: why do you want the version in the changelog entry itself?
<Psi-Jack> Hmm.
<LaserJock> xerox_: you really don't need the version there since it is at the top of the entry itself
<xerox_> That's right!  Silly me.
<Psi-Jack> It's in the all file, libssl0.9.8, but I checked every catagory of the pool, and didn't see it. :/
<LaserJock> Psi-Jack: why are you using the pool, why not use packages.ubuntu.com or something?
<ajmitch> Se7h: config file, /etc/pbuilderrc or ~/.pbuilderrc, or passed as an argument to pbuilder
<Psi-Jack> LaserJock: Because I'm downloading cyrus-imapd 2.2 stuff to use on breezy. heh
<LaserJock> Psi-Jack: you can do that from packages.ubuntu.com ;-)
<ajmitch> Psi-Jack: good luck then
<Se7h> ajmitch  oh ok, its realy wrong there lol
<Psi-Jack> Well, it's either that, or upgrade two servers to dapper, which is definately not in my vocabulary to run "unstable" servers. :)
<ajmitch> or backport the package properly
<Se7h> ajmitch it does continue with that error tho
<ajmitch> LaserJock: can you help Se7h with pbuilder, I need to get back to paid work asap :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: sure
<Se7h> lol :>
<LaserJock> Se7h: so did you edit /etc/pbuilderrc?
<Se7h> sure
<Se7h> as ajmitch said
<LaserJock> Se7h: and it is still looking for the debian site?
<Se7h> no, its going for the ubuntu alright
<Se7h> but its retrieving failure
<Se7h> E: Failed getting release file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release
<Se7h> (i've tried with dapper too
<LaserJock> Psi-Jack: installing mixed repos could in fact be worse than running Dapper itself. Building from the source packages would probably we the best bet.
<xerox_> ajmitch: I did upload the right files.  I hope.
<LaserJock> Se7h: can you paste the pbuilderrc file to pastebin.com?
<Se7h> sure
<Se7h> one second
<Se7h> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8914
<ajmitch> Se7h: fyi, your key is imported into the revu keyring now
<Se7h> ajmitch ok ty :)
<xerox_> ajmitch: the fact that revu still shows the old files is due to the fact that I did some error again?
<LaserJock> Se7h: so what pbuilder command are you using?
<ajmitch> xerox_: could be, it's been uploaded & accepted
<Se7h> LaserJock the one wiki tells me to use
<Se7h> sudo pbuilder create --distribution dapper
<Se7h> im not very familiar with pbuilder i must say
<xerox_> ajmitch: I picked up a new dir, unpacked the sources, added the debian/ directory, moved the tarball to the given name, and "debuild -S -sa"-ed again.
<Se7h> usualy i'd create the packages manualy
<LaserJock> Se7h: and you did the apt.config part of the wiki ?
<Se7h> let me check...
<LaserJock> Se7h: I'm just not seeing why you should have any problems. I have basically the same setup and it worked.
<Se7h> wheres that apt.config part?
<Se7h> is it at the pbuilder howto ?
<LaserJock> Se7h: yeah, between the MIRRORSITE stuff and "sudo pbuilder create"
<Se7h> right
<Se7h> oh wait
<Se7h> i missed the aptconfdir var
<Se7h> let's check now...
<Se7h> nop, still getting that error
<xerox_> ajmitch: thanks for caring, I think I'll go to sleep now (02:40 am).  I hope we can get back on the issue later, if you will.
<LaserJock> Se7h: and you tried both breezy and dapper?
<ajmitch> yeah sorry, I'm at work so I can't help much right now
<Se7h> LaserJock yes i did
<xerox_> G'night folks.
<Se7h> *
<LaserJock> cya xerox_
<LaserJock> Se7h: ok, what is the error message again?
<Se7h> I: Retrieving Release
<Se7h> E: Failed getting release file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release
<Se7h> pbuilder: debootstrap failed
<LaserJock> Se7h: umm, can you wget that file?
<Se7h> LaserJock let me see
<Se7h> yup
<Se7h> no problem
<Se7h> LaserJock any ideas?
<LaserJock> Se7h: I'm really stuggling to see the  problem
<Se7h> theres something 'similar to this
<Se7h> when i try to use apt-get i get an error like:
<Se7h> Errhttp://pt.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main pbuilder 0.145ubuntu1
<Se7h>   Could not connect to localhost:8118 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Se7h> Failed to fetch http://pt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdebian-installer/libdebian-installer4_0.37_i386.deb
<Se7h> realy odd
<Se7h> as from synaptic it all goes well
<LaserJock> Se7h: well then that looks more like a problem with apt, but I would have thought that synaptic would also have a problem
<Se7h> yes, i thought so, but it doens't
<Se7h> syanptic works fine
<LaserJock> Se7h: what files do you have in /etc/pbuilder/apt/config.d/ ?
<Se7h> ls /etc/pbuilder/apt.config/apt.conf.d/
<Se7h> 05aptitude              20archive               allow-unauthenticated
<Se7h> 10periodic              70debconf               allow-unauthenticated~
<Se7h> LaserJock i don't have it like that (pbuilder/apt/)
<LaserJock> Se7h: your right
<Se7h> i removed that 99something like it said at the howto
<LaserJock> Se7h: how many lines does your sources.list file have? if it is only a couple could you paste them?
<Se7h> LaserJock not just a couple :\
<LaserJock> Se7h: pastbin it then
<Se7h> ok
<Se7h> one second
<Se7h> LaserJock http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8923
<LaserJock> Se7h: I think you should try to make the sources.list reflect the MIRRORSITE part of pbuilderrc. i.e. deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Se7h> add it to the sources?
<Se7h> oh, right, dont mind what i said
<Se7h> but that doesn't make much sense does it ?
<Se7h> i have to change my sources to be able to use pbuilder?
<Lathiat> LaserJock: well, MIRRORSITE is really for debootstrap
<Lathiat> sources.list should really usually match
<Lathiat> but can have other stuff
<Lathiat> e.g. universe, etc
<Se7h> i can change the mirrorsite to a PT mirror tho
<LaserJock> Lathiat: true, and in fact he is having problems with debootstrap, but as apt-get seems to have problems I thought maybe they were related
<Se7h> would work the same way, right?
* Lathiat nods
<bmonty> hey LaserJock
<Se7h> LaserJock well its getting late for me, we'll talk about this later
<Se7h> cya
<LaserJock> cya Se7h, sorry I haven't been more help
<LaserJock> hi bmonty
<Se7h> no problem :)
<bmonty> LaserJock: so whats new?
<LaserJock> bmonty: not a whole lot. I've got a new upstream release to work on for one of my Debian packages.
<bmonty> nice, I'm working on building a binding for python to the kerberos libs
<LaserJock> and I'm trying to fake my OSX iMac into thinking it's an Ubuntu box ;-)
<ajmitch> hi bmonty
<bmonty> hey ajmitch
<bmonty> LaserJock: and I bottled a fresh batch of beer today :)
<LaserJock> cool
<bmonty> I'm not sure I like the xchat-gnome default in dapper
<ajmitch> many people don't
<bmonty> it seems like an incomplete program
<LaserJock> unfortunately thats how I see a fair amount of Gnome programs in general
<bmonty> LaserJock: I agree
<LaserJock> I wish I could get a good grasp on what it really takes to have a good UI.
<bmonty> evolution is very complete...I just don't like using it
<LaserJock> bmonty: I used it for about 30 sec. after it killed my IMAP :(
<bmonty> LaserJock: if you figure it out you could make a lot of money....I don't think anyone really knows
<bmonty> I took a GUI class a couple years ago...it was supposed to be about building good interfaces, but it ended up being a tutorial on swing and the prof seemed to think that anything using swing with a model-view-controller setup was a good interface
<LaserJock> most of the Gnome apps just seem "dumbed down". To some extent it is nice to get rid of some of the clutter. I just like having options if I want/need them.
<LaserJock> lol
<bmonty> LaserJock: are you a fan of the menu item hiding in MS Office?
<LaserJock> a fair amount. it remembers the most common hit items so it is like the menus are adapting to me use.
<LaserJock> s/me/my/
<crimsun> I personally hate it
<LaserJock> sometimes it's a bit annoying, but it's ok
<bmonty> I always feel like it is hiding the options I want, it is usually the first thing I turn off
<LaserJock> better then taking them out completely ;-)
<bmonty> it really sucks when you are trying to provide support to someone over the phone and the config dialogs are hiddrn
<LaserJock> if you are used to it though, the first thing you do is go down and open up the menu completely
<bmonty> yeah and then it takes an extra 10 seconds to get what you want
<LaserJock> once you get used to it it isn't too bad. I wish you could set some options to be permanent
<LaserJock> about 1-2 sec. if you are used to it ;-)
<bmonty> I love how Office 2003 defaults to having markup turned on, but no matter how many times I turn it off, it stays on AND the menu item is hidden
<ajmitch> bmonty: it's 'advanced' :)
<bmonty> LaserJock: anyways, my point is that I think the menu item hiding is a bad interface design, but your preference is to use it
<LaserJock> I'm just irritated that Gnome seems to make it more difficult to set options rather than simpler
<bmonty> so GUI design isn't really an easy task when you start thinking about it, and most people don't think about it very much
<LaserJock> or just get rid of options altogether
<bmonty> ajmitch: yeah, and someone at my work got cute and decided it would be a good idea to use citrix for all the office apps
<LaserJock> bmonty: I agree though that hiding is probably as bad interface design as having *every* option in the menu
<dolson> I think Gnome needs an option to disable that Slow Keys crap from coming up all the time
<LaserJock> hi monzie
<LaserJock> hi Kyral
<dolson> "oh, you held a key for a couple seconds, you must want this annoying feature turned on"
<Kyral> Talking about XP Sticky Keys?
<monzie> hi LaserJock
<dolson> Gnome
<dolson> slow keys.. if you hold a key for about 8 seconds, it automatically enables slow keys and *then* asks if you want it enabled
<dolson> even making it worse is the fact that if I set the delay to 0, it doesn't remember it after I log out and back in again
<Kyral> .........that feature should die
<Kyral> *horribly*
<dolson> yes, yes it should. or at least have an option to stop it from coming up
<Kyral> like, in the face
<Kyral> Actually GConf needs to die too
<Kyral> Reminds me too much of the Registry
<crimsun> you could always edit the xml manually if you're that perturbed
<Kyral> Where is it stored in the first place
<crimsun> see ~/.gconf
<Kyral> Frankly I think there should be a nice GUI like Gnome Advanced Prefs
<Kyral> okay, brb, reattaching Screen to GNOME-Term
<dolson> I thought there was one. not official, but a 3rd party thing
<Kyral> dolson: thats what I'm talking about
<Kyral> I <3 it
<dolson> oh, that's the name of it. gotcha
<Kyral> Unfortunately I cannot package it at the moment
<Kyral> because the DL link on GnomeFiles is broken
<dolson> well, I don't mind the gconf editor. but it slow keys still can't be disabled, from what I can see in there
<Kyral> Maybe I'll work with GNOME-Advanced Prefs author to expand it
<ajmitch> Kyral: like gtweakui?
<Kyral> ......
<dolson> that's the one I was thinking of
<Kyral> I wasn't aware of that lol
<ajmitch> which is in dapper, of course
<Kyral> which I just installed ;P
<monzie> lhttp://osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=13725 says that Ubuntu Drake now has a livecd installer .. is it true?
<Kyral> Yah
<Kyral> I ahve to write the doc....
<Kyral> ajmitch: I meant like expanded
<Kyral> so its a tab for everything ;P
<ajmitch> why the ;P ?
<monzie> has dapper drake entered upstream version freeze?
<crimsun> yes
<ajmitch> monzie: yes, a month ago
<ajmitch> we still allow new packages in universe up until feature freeze
<crimsun> (which is in 4 days)
<monzie> so any new packages which get made must compile against the new flight cd i guess
<ajmitch> any new packages should compile against what's currently in the repositories
<ajmitch> not that there's generally much change in the libraries by this stage
<dolson> hey, there's an app that I want to package, but when I extract it, I get this: gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file... I asked about it on a mailing list, and I'm told that it is normal? so the question is, can I go ahead and package it anyhow (assuming it works..)?
<Lathiat> is it a .bz2 ?
<Lathiat> whats the filename of the package?
<monzie> haha, now there's espresro to install live cds to hd
<dolson> Lathiat:  it's http://download.berlios.de/smack/smack-0.2.1.tar.gz
<monzie> and i worked my ass of to write https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDInstallHowTo yesterday!
<Lathiat> dolson: that is an invalid URL
<Lathiat> dolson: and returns a 404 error pae
<dolson> Lathiat: wtf.. ok http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=2422
<ajmitch> monzie: espresso has been underway for quite awhile
<Lathiat> dolson: oh
<Lathiat> dolson: i lie
<Lathiat> dolson: its an intermediate page
<Lathiat> dolson: open it in your web browser
<dolson> I did
<Lathiat> dolson: you need to click on the actual download link
<dolson> I did
<dolson> it partially extracts
<Lathiat> then you should have more luck
<dolson> no, man, I'm not a complete moron :P I downloaded that file
<Lathiat> ok let me try that then
<Lathiat> it extracts fine for me
<Lathiat> perhaps it didnt download fully?
<dolson> I downloaded it 3 times
<crimsun> via Web browser or wget?
<ajmitch> dolson: doesn't help if you've got a dodgy cache
<Lathiat> are you sure you opened the smack-0.2.1.tar.gz url in your web browser, which is really a web browser that redirects off to another url?
<Lathiat> taht second web browser is supposed to read "web page" :)
<dolson> Lathiat: yes... if I downloaded an html page, it wouldn't extract at all
<dolson> I'll use wget
<Lathiat> http://bur.st/~lathiat/smack-0.2.1.tar.gz
<Lathiat> try that
<Lathiat> have i mentioned how much i fucking hate those download pages
<Lathiat> excuse language ;p
<dolson> yeah, I keep getting invalid key. I hate this crap
<dolson> but it looks like a sweet program
<Lathiat> grab my url
<dolson> yeah, getting it, thanks man
<Lathiat> also the invalid key
<Lathiat> you have to refresh
<Lathiat> it seems that it like
<Lathiat> expires your download link within 10 seconds
<Lathiat> which seems silly
<Lathiat> not sure what the point of that is
<zakame> noon MOTUs
<Lathiat> woo i got 90% of the bits for my new pc today
<Lathiat> just missing the case :\ doh
<LaserJock> hi zakame
<dolson> thanks Lathiat.. must've been a corrupt cache then. I didn't think of that for some reason
<ajmitch> hello zakame
<ajmitch> Lathiat: lucky you :P
<zakame> hi ajmitch ! :-)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: I'm still stuck in this country doing nasty work
<zakame> ajmitch: have you seen the news about the fossilized giant penguin there? it's in waikato
<Lathiat> ajmitch: hehe
<ajmitch> zakame: nope
<zakame> well I read that yesterday :/ found by schoolkids there
<dolson> hmm.. this isn't even a program. it's just some om patches... :\ they disabled the gui... ah well.
<LaserJock> dolson: what?
<dolson> LaserJock: oh, this program I wanted to package called Smack. it is a "drum synth" but when you build it, there is no binary, it's all just patches for the Om synth... the README says that he doesn't build the gui anymore because Om is more advanced or whatever
<LaserJock> dolson: and that is the one you had a hard time downloading?
<dolson> yeah
<dolson> he has a screenshot on the homepage, and it looked good, and the sound demos sounded good, so I was going to package it. but anyhow, I'll find something else if there's anything I think is missing
<LaserJock> bummer
<dolson> uhh, all of a sudden, things started crashing
<dolson> the trash applet died unexpectedly, and xchat-gnome closed.. and stuff. weird
<dolson> and now I have new updates available.
<jsgotangco> mdz04 lol
* dolson shoots the update manager
<monzie> hi all
<bmonty> good night MOTUs
<monzie> in the control file  for eet (E17 base lib) what should the section be .. x11?
<ajmitch>   libs
<monzie> thanks ajmitch
<monzie> there's another problem
<monzie> the debian\ directory already exists so dh_make gives errors
<monzie> when i delete the debian dir , it's ok, but the debian\ generated by dh_make gives errors while running ./configure
<ajmitch> why are you running dh_make then?
<dolson> FINALLY. I have ordered a new optical mouse for $8CDN. soon I can disable Mouse Keys and will never have to see that annoying Slow Keys dialog again! muahaha
<monzie> then what is the alternative ajmitch?
<monzie> how do i get the .orig.tar.gz files then?
<monzie> help please
<ajmitch> the orig tarball is just the upstream tarball
<monzie> okay..
<monzie> so how do i go about it
<monzie> the upstream tarball already has  debian dir
<ajmitch> I see
<ajmitch> why is that?
<monzie> i dont know
<monzie> i download it from the E snapshot server and it already has a debian dir
* ajmitch finds that irritating
<monzie> also, i tried to delete it and run dh_make, and it runs fine
<ajmitch> ok
<monzie> just that when i run ./configure later it gives the error..
<ajmitch> something for you to fix up then
<monzie> config.status: error: cannot find input file: debian/changelog.in
* ajmitch wonders why people would use a changelog.in
<monzie> should i not run dh_make then?
<monzie> cause the debian guide asks me to
<ajmitch> you can if you want
<ajmitch> I tend not to, because I've already got a few packages that I base new ones off
<monzie> so i just edit the control file..
<ajmitch> most people use dh_make, I think
<monzie> find out the deps
<monzie> and the dpkg-buildpackage -r fakreroot
<monzie> is that enough?
<ajmitch> it's a start
<monzie> but that's ok enough..?
<dolson> couldn't you just edit what's alredy in the debian/ dir? if it's there, perhaps a lot of the work is already done for you?
<ajmitch> packaging generally takes a lot more than just fixing up a few deps from the templates that you're given
<monzie> hmmm
<ajmitch> especially for something large & complex like all of the various E17 bits
<monzie> then what else do i have to do ajmitch?
* monzie wonders what he got himself into
<ajmitch> it really isn't something I'd suggest for someone new to packaging to tackle :)
<freeflying> monzie: it seems that you'd better use the exist debian dir and file in it
<jsgotangco> :D
<dolson> monzie: if you have never built a package, you should get a simpler package to do first, to learn
<ajmitch> hello jsgotangco
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: lurking in the shadows again?
* jsgotangco is sick
<ajmitch> lucky you
<jsgotangco> lol
<monzie> eet is quite simple dolson
<jsgotangco> i can't feel anything below my stomach
<dolson> monzie: it doesn't need any libs or anything extra from E17? nothing outside of what is already included in dapper?
<ajmitch> even 'simple' libraries by themselves can br tricky enough to package
<dolson> monzie: this is not a complete guide, but should give you a good idea of the work involved, rather than us typing out all the steps.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003&page=1&pp=10  from there, read the MOTU/Documentation and the Debian New Maintainer guide
<jsgotangco> there's also the packaging guide at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<jsgotangco> although not that complete yet
* dolson bookmarks
<jsgotangco> patches/comments welcome :D
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: for sure ;-)
<jsgotangco> you'll have to thank LaserJock for all the work
<ajmitch> 1001 half-completed guides
<dolson> I didn't think LJ was going to give out the link, he had mentioned it earlier today :)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: true, I'm trying to make the one to rule them all ;-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: good luck then
<LaserJock> dolson: it's ok to let it leak, I just don't want to give the impression that it is complete or even close to a replacement for the DNMG at this point
<jsgotangco> lol
<ajmitch> LaserJock: why isn't it? :)
<jsgotangco> dolson, yeah, doc.ubuntu.com are all work in progress
<jsgotangco> they change everyday
<Psi-Jack> Okay. beyond build-essential, what do I need to rebuild a deb-src package?
<dolson> Psi-Jack: apt-get build-dep <package name>
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I have been working on it pretty much by myself. I'm should be getting some other contributions soon, but it is hard work as you can imagine. And the worst part is that I'm having to learn quite a bit of the material as I go.
<Psi-Jack> Hmm
<Psi-Jack> I'm gonna see if I can work up a libsasl2-modules-ldapdb
<Psi-Jack> I can't believe it's not even in there. :/  It's frustrating as all heck. heh.
<zakame> afternoon MOTUs :D
<sladen> morning
<zakame> heya sladen
<dolson> hey zakame
<zakame> heya dolson , how's it going?
<dolson> zakame: meh... I have some pains and a doctor appt. in 8 hours.. I should really sleep soon. but I ordered a new mouse, so soon I won't have to use the numpad
<ajmitch> hello sladen
<zakame> dolson: awww *patpat*
<ajmitch> sladen: we need to sort out the chanserv settings here before more trolls disrupt the place
<zakame> hmm yeah its actually easy to get /op here :/
<jsgotangco> where are the trolls?
<jsgotangco> :d
* ajmitch isn't asking for supreme ultimate power, honest
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: you'd have to scroll back a few hours
* jsgotangco checks log
<sladen> ajmitch: you have the power...
<sladen> ajmitch: who was the troll and what did I miss ?
<ajmitch> sladen: just someone whose only contribution was swearing long & loud
<ajmitch> ~8 hours ago
<sladen> zakame: yup, it's so easy and with 100 nicks on the channel, nobody has ops :)
<zakame> lol
<ajmitch> sladen: iirc I'm the only one with anti-power, with a negative chanserv rating :)
<ajmitch> since I was testing & could set myself as that
<ajmitch> we also have people who visit who have autoop scripts
<jsgotangco> oh i see it
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: entertaining, no?
<sladen> ajmitch: ah, I thought I'd removed that after a couple of days ago, lets do that now
<ajmitch> thanks
<sladen> away you go
<jsgotangco> i also see a niagara image on fabbione's space
<jsgotangco> heh
<ajmitch> but are the channel settings still the same?
<sladen> yes.
<sladen> next time somebody comes along -1 them, rather than yourself ;-)
<ajmitch> that's still less useful than having the channel setup like that others
<sladen> if you want to change it, you have the same power as me to do it
<zakame> can anyone take a look at ceferino in REVU? I think it's good for upload
<zakame> gaah new upstream version needed
<ajmitch> night all, see you tomorrow
<zakame> cya ajmitch
<dholbach> good morning motu world!
<zakame> heya dholbach ! :D
<dholbach> heya zakame! :)
<dholbach> i should go back and make a proper picture - but maybe this is a candidate for the MOTU Shirt we should have: http://daniel.holba.ch/pics/06-02-Berlin/img015.jpeg.medium.jpeg :)
<zakame> cool! :)
<dolzzzon> thanks dholbach
<zakame> hmm if a pkg uses python2.{3,4} now, can it be changed to use python2.4 only, or should we minimize divergence on this?
<dholbach> dolzzzon: de rien :)
<dolzzzon> dholbach: I keep forgetting what that means... no problem?
<dholbach> yeah :)
<dolzzzon> I am not really sleeping yet.. I should be. but I'm just gonna cancel my Dr. appt
<dholbach> I hope you cancel nothing serioud
<dholbach> serious
<dolzzzon> well, feature freeze is almost upon us
<zakame> dolson: better get rest then :)
<dolson> well, my stuff is pretty much done, just any fixes that I gotta make
<dolson> which will hopefully be NONE!
<dolson> but I won't be so lucky
<tepsipakki> how serious bug is it that a maintainer modifies the original source directly? gtkpod in debian does just that
<tepsipakki> I'm about to file it
<dholbach> That's the maintainer's decision.
<dolson> tepsipakki: I noticed that a lot with debian pkgs that I have looked at over the past few days
<dholbach> I personally don't like it much (since doing an upstream update is a pain) and organizing patch is hardly possible with it.
<dholbach> But as I said, that's the maintainer's decision and I doubt that a bug report will help there.
<tepsipakki> ok, fair enough. I've uploaded a new gtkpod-aac to revu that uses dpatch
<tepsipakki> since I was advised to get rid of the cruft in diff.gz =)
<dolson> tepsipakki: you took this from debian?
<tepsipakki> dolson: no, I modified the ubuntu-version
<dolson> ah.
* dolson goes back to his own business, uploading a new song to MySpace..
<xerox_> Howdy.
<dolson> hi xerox_
<zakame> heya xerox_
<xerox_> It seem my packages (libsvg and libsvg-cairo) have gotten the right files on revu now!
<dolson> xerox_: congrats
<zakame> xerox_: coolness!
<xerox_> Yeah, now somebody must review them, right?
* xerox_ will anxiously wait  ;-)
<dolson> xerox_: get in line
<xerox_> Sure!  I didn't mean to be rude, sorry.
<dolson> no, I am joking around
<dolson> you're not rude :P
* xerox_ pokes dolson
<dolson> someday I maybe will know enough to become a MOTU and help out REVUing
<zakame> dolson: that will be RSN :D
<dolson> for reals?!
<dolson> cuz there's a lot of packages there that need to be REVUd
<dolson> and <3 days isn't much time
<xerox_> zakame: what does 'RSN' mean?
<zakame> xerox_: Real Soon Now
* zakame figures out how to build a python2.3 pkg in tiber
<zakame> hmm has the upload process changed?
<zakame> I've committed makeztxt a while ago and I haven't received any ACCEPTED/REJECTED mail :/
<TheMuso> Is anybody else getting connection resets on a.u.c or au.a.u.c?
<zakame> TheMuso: I did, yesterday
<dolson> zakame: I haven't received any email of that sort... ever?
<zakame> dolson: you have your packages uploaded right? you should get something like the above
<dolson> oh, you mean if they are accepted out or REVU
<TheMuso> zakame: Ok thanks. I was, and I am still occasionally getting them as well. Looks like people are still getting the flite images.
<zakame> yep
<zakame> heya lucas
<lucas> hi
<siretart> zakame: I'd say lets minimize divergence. Note that python2.3 was kicked out of main, so all main python packages needed to drop python2.3 support. we still have python2.3 in universe, though
<zakame> siretart: ooh k then, I'll follow that, thanks :)
<TheMuso> Can anybody give me some guidence as to what I have to do packaging wise to create a package that is written in python? A link to some docs is fine.
<ompaul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CreatePackageFromSourcePackage
<siretart> TheMuso: I'd say look at existing python packages
<ompaul> TheMuso, also a quick look at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToBuildDebianPackagesFromScratch
<TheMuso> ompaul, siretart, thanks.
<TheMuso> Thats what I was intending to do. Just thought there may be particular info needed regarding python packages.
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<zakame> heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> i'm happy my package is in Debian archive now, i'm waiting for it to pass through Ubuntu NEW ;)
<Toadstool> too bad i've a lot of work to do, i'd really like to help :/
<zakame> Toadstool: which pkg?
<Toadstool> wide-dhcpv6
<zakame> wb ajmitch_
<zakame> heya pingu64
<pingu64> zakame: hi
<phanatic> hi people
<zakame> heya phanatic
<Gloubiboulga> hey phanatic
<phanatic> :)
<phanatic> my packages still not in archives (for almost 3 weeks now) :(
<Gloubiboulga> same for me phanatic
<Gloubiboulga> elmo has a lot of work I guess :)
<phanatic> i guess too :(
<nomed> hi all
<Tonio_> hi
<nomed> dholbach, when you'll be available for a while i would ask you a couple of things ..
<dholbach> nomed: hi, fire away
<dholbach> hi Tonio_
<nomed> dholbach, it's about galago stuff
<dholbach> ok
<nomed> the other day i was reading that it seems not possible to include it on dapper
<dholbach> Yes.
<nomed> i'm building those debs because i need them ..
<dholbach> It won't happen, ChipX86 said it's not ready yet, libgalago had a soname change in between and there is no release for quite a while, the stuff in SVN isn't ready for release either.
<nomed> yep
<nomed> mainly i would practice with debian packaging ..
<dholbach> nice
<nomed> i was thinking if you could take a look on few packages i'm building when they'll be ready
<dholbach> I'm terribly busy at the moment.
<nomed> this is not for dapper .. it's mainly for me ..
<dholbach> Ok
<nomed> yep .. i understand
<nomed> no hurry :)
<dholbach> Send me a mail once you have the source packages up somewhere
<dholbach> and I'll have a quick glance
<nomed> k
<nomed> thanks
<dholbach> Did you have a look at the packages that giskard made beforehand?
<dholbach> He did all the packaging for Debian already.
<dholbach> it's on alioth.debian.org
<nomed> dholbach, i've seen them ...
<dholbach> (although I had some remarks to the packages)
<dholbach> Ah ok, cool.
<dholbach> I suggest you talk to him.
<nomed> but i think they have been pkged before that ChipX86 removed the debian dirs from svn
<dholbach> He's very positive about collaboration.
<nomed> i'll do that
<dholbach> Oh he has by now... nice.
<Hobbsee> bug 30268
<Ubugtu> malone bug 30268 in kdenetwork kopete "Having a single contact in multiple groups always shows it as offline" [Normal,Fix released]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30268
<Tonio_> if anyone has a few minutes to review this : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1885 ;)
<Gloubiboulga> 'lut Tonio_
<Tonio_> yop Gloubiboulga  :)
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o monzie]  by ChanServ
<dholbach> monzie: you don't need op here - please de-op
<siretart> is anyone interested in claws2 and could write an UVF request exception?
<siretart> the author strongly recommends updating it in dapper
* siretart would do it myself, but I need to leave soon
<segfault> i'm packaging authconfig (that redhat one), should it fit in admin section?
<siretart> segfault: does it actullay work in ubuntu? that would be great news!
<siretart> segfault: yes, admin seems suitable for me
<segfault> siretart: i'm still playing with it, but since it changes some "default" files, it should work too
<segfault> and would be nice to have it
<nomed> siretart, is claws2 == sylpheed-claws-gtk2 ?
<siretart> nomed: right
<nomed> http://claws.sylpheed.org/xubuntu/ <--
<siretart> right
<nomed> i'm not sure if it will be possible to have it for xubuntu-install cd
<nomed> but it would be really nice
<siretart> it needs an UVF exception report
<nomed> siretart, i would do that but i don't think it's stuff for me :)
<siretart> puh, my girlfriend is just asking me how to install kde includes
<siretart> she wants to compile klear, a dvb application for kde
<StevenK> *twitch*
<siretart> hm. not even in debian.. strange that nobody prepared packages yet
<StevenK> Some one has filed a RFP, though.
<zakame> evening MOTUs
<jpatrick> afernoon zakame
<zakame> heya jpatrick ! :-)
<siretart> well, I told her to bring her laptop tonight, perhaps we can do some usable packages :)
<dolson> morning zakame
<dholbach> hey dolson
<dolson> hey dholbach
<dolson> yay zakame is here!
<zakame> heya dolson ! :D
<zakame> got discon a while ago :/
<zakame> hmm, tuxpaint has a couple of .desktop files in separate sections in the Applications menu? is this intentional?
<tseng> hey does anyone have moinmoin themes beyond what is on the moin wiki
<tseng> or am i left to roll my own
<Yagisan> tseng: mhz is the moin guru around here - he may know
<Yagisan> s/guru/evangelist
<mhz> Yagisan: hi there
* mhz reading backlogs
<mhz> oh, 2 lines only, cool!
<mhz> tseng: hi ther
<mhz> e
<Yagisan> G'day mhz - Was Kate's birthday yesterday (20th), she turned 2.
<mhz> Yagisan: yeah, today when I woke up, I remembered someones was tunring 2
<mhz> but couldnt rememeber who
<mhz> Yagisan: HB to her!
<tseng> mhz: haha hi
<Yagisan> thanks mhz
<tseng> mhz: im starting to hack the css myself to get it to look like my other webapps
<mhz> tseng: you need moin stuff?
<tseng> mm was just looking for themes that dont suck
<tseng> ThemeMarket is pretty rough
<tseng> i can make my own
<mhz> tseng: urls for reference and better understanding of what the outcome will look like?
<mhz> tseng: well, yes, everyone has his own tastes
<tseng> mhz: its an internal wiki, sorry
<tseng> mhz: i just took leftsidebarsmaller and hacked the css to make my own stuff
<sistpoty> hi folks
<jpatrick> afternoon sistpoty
<zakame> heya sistpoty
<jpatrick> can someone look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1889 ?
<zakame> jpatrick: I'm looking at 1885
<jpatrick> ah Tonio_'s kleansweep
<Tonio_> zakame: thanks for revuying
<zakame> heya bmonty
* sistpoty looks at 1811
<bmonty> hey zakame
<sistpoty> Gloubiboulga: does the current libswitch-package on revu work right now?
<Tonio_> sistpoty: I'm in contact with upstreams and they are gonna correct lots of things or tomorrow
<sistpoty> Tonio_: for what package?
<Tonio_> I will package everything tomorrow evening, and see with motus to get that revued before freeze
<Tonio_> for libswitch
<Tonio_> there are lots of things that will not let the package in universe
<Tonio_> elmo will not accept that....
<sistpoty> Tonio_: like?
<Tonio_> like binary called "switch", which is by far too generic
<sistpoty> ah, k...
<Tonio_> it is installed in /etc by default, wich is not correct
<Tonio_> I sent a list of all improvements to be done for debian policy validation, and upstreams are working on it right now
<jpatrick> Gloubiboulga: ping
<Tonio_> for example kswitch/gswitch is a realy bad name
<sistpoty> Tonio_: did you talk to Gloubiboulga about that?
<Tonio_> should be knetswitch/gnetswitch
<Tonio_> sistpoty: yes
<sistpoty> Tonio_: cool :)
<sistpoty> Tonio_: then I'll archive these pacakges?
<Tonio_> sistpoty: you can archive libswitch and gswitch
<Tonio_> there will be new packages with new names from svn tomorrow
<Tonio_> another example of problems is that libswitch contains a lib and a binary.... should be called netswitch instead
<Tonio_> the package has been rejected by elmo as far as Ican see, and I know he doesn't like generic names
<sistpoty> ah... the latest packages on revu seem quite nice, though... but let's just wait for new upstream version :)
<Tonio_> I really hope that we will have time to test and revu, cause we really need a working networkconf tool on the kde part
<Tonio_> sistpoty: the problem is that the tarball structure will be completly different, and will require a complete repackaging...
<sistpoty> oh
<Tonio_> the binary "switch" will become "netswitch", the old "netswitch" will be removed, libswitch will become "netswitch", gswitch will become gnetswitch etc........
<Tonio_> too much differencies packages on the base of the existing revu stuff...
<sistpoty> sounds like some work that still needs to be done ;)
<Gloubiboulga> jpatrick, pong
* Gloubiboulga reads the logs
<Tonio_> sistpoty: not much I think. It'll be okay for tomorrow according to upstream
<sistpoty> Gloubiboulga: kamion just tried to ping you on -devel
<jpatrick> Gloubiboulga: I think you should check your mail
<jpatrick> yeah that^
<Gloubiboulga> k thanks
<Tonio_> Gloubiboulga: I have a problem for tomorrow evening.........
<Tonio_> Gloubiboulga: I will not be there in order to discuss the packaging with you (thanks for the french telecom company)
<Tonio_> is that a problem if I package the all stuff ?
<Tonio_> we cannot waste time on this if we want to see it is universe I think........
<Gloubiboulga> Tonio_, no problem, package everything you want
<Tonio_> Gloubiboulga: thanks :)
<Gloubiboulga> :)
<sistpoty> btw.: anybody wanting to review trigger/trigger-data? *g*
<Tonio_> Gloubiboulga: I really don't like to overwrite other packagers' stuff, but there emergency on that point concerning kubuntu
<Gloubiboulga> Tonio_, really, that's ok
<Gloubiboulga> I really want to hav {net,k,g}switch in dapper ;)
<Tonio_> Gloubiboulga: should say {net,gnet,knet} now ;)
<Gloubiboulga> right :)
<Gloubiboulga> sistpoty, thanks for your comment on REVU for libswitch ;)
<sistpoty> Gloubiboulga: no problem... just archived it because of Tonio_'s announcement of new upstream version ;)
<Tonio_> sistpoty: will be build from svn unfortunately ;)
<sistpoty> hehe
<Tonio_> hum, what is the correct naming for an svn based package ? I can't find any example....
<Tonio_> Gloubiboulga: I'm packaging netswitch and gnetswitch right now
<Tonio_> just that naming issue
<Gloubiboulga> ok
<sistpoty> Tonio_: imo nexuiz or quake3 should give you an example for naming
<Tonio_> ah nexuiz, exact ;)
<Tonio_> sistpoty: netswitch_3.99+svn02202006.orig.tar.gz I think that should be correct
<sistpoty> Tonio_: if the next released version is 4.0, it should be correct (though I tend to get version wrong sometimes)
<Tonio_> sistpoty: next release will be 4.0
<sistpoty> Tonio_: yep, than 4.0 is at least higher than the svn version :)
<sistpoty> Tonio_: oh... maybe you should put the date the other way round (20060220) so that a newer svn-checkout is always higher than the previous one?
<sistpoty> jpatrick: did you ask s.o. yet where to put the shared objects of kmplayer?
<Tonio_> sistpoty: done, thanks :)
<sistpoty> :)
<LaserJock> dholbach: ping?
<sistpoty> hi LaserJock
<dholbach> LaserJock: pong
<jpatrick> sistpoty: not yet
<sistpoty> jpatrick: please do ;)
<jpatrick> sistpoty: trying to get kwin-style-crystal in first
<LaserJock> dholbach: we folded SyncRequests into WorkInProgress
<sistpoty> jpatrick: ah, k
<dholbach> ok cool, thanks.
<LaserJock> dholbach: do you track any stats on the Bug Days
<dholbach> LaserJock: no, I unfortunately don't :/
<LaserJock> dholbach: I was sort of of the science bugs
<dholbach> ah cool
<Gloubiboulga> Tonio_, next release is 0.4, not 4.0 iirc
<LaserJock> dholbach: I was going to do a post-Hug Day report on ubuntu-science ;-)
<Tonio_> argh
<Tonio_> Gloubiboulga: oups ;)
<Gloubiboulga> hehe
<LaserJock> hi raphink
<dholbach> LaserJock: oh nice - that'd be great for other mailinglists too
<sistpoty> LaserJock: I just tried to clarify workinprogress a little bit... could you recheck pls
<sistpoty> ??
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I would actually move the "Done" explination to the top because people will read it all at the top.
<sistpoty> LaserJock: yep
<sistpoty> LaserJock: moved it to the top
<LaserJock> sistpoty: looks good, now I should probably move the sync requests I and dolson had down to Done
<sistpoty> LaserJock: yes, would be good :)
<LaserJock> done
<sistpoty> is Alexis Saettler here?
<phanatic> hi people
<sistpoty> hi phanatic
<marcin`> raphink: ping
<raphink> wait a min marcin`
<marcin`> raphink: ok
<Se7h> hi
<LaserJock> hi Se7h
<marcin`> raphink: join #vtiger-bounty when you will have some time
<sistpoty> ping tepsipakki
<tepsipakki> pong sistpoty
<sistpoty> tepsipakki: I just looked at gtkpod-aac, it only has some minor issues
<sistpoty> tepsipakki: just look at the comments, and ask if s.th. is unclear
<tepsipakki> cool, gimme a sec
<tepsipakki> ok, s/universe/dapper, that's a typo ;)
<tepsipakki> versioning: I would've started from 0.1 as was suggested on the guide
<tepsipakki> but I already made ubuntu1 and 2
<sistpoty> tepsipakki: what guide suggests 0.1?
<sistpoty> tepsipakki: you can use ubuntu1 in case it wasn't uploaded yet (and merge the changelog) or add another revision ubuntu3
<sistpoty> tepsipakki: but ubuntuX.Y is for security uploads only ;)
<tepsipakki> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Reviewing
<tepsipakki> but yeah, maybe it was silly to do 2.1...
<sistpoty> hm... I think I'll correct the guide ;)
<sistpoty> ping raphink
<tepsipakki> heh
<tepsipakki> I don't think iPods will ever support other nonfree formats ;)
<tepsipakki> so maybe the name is safe in that regard
* jpatrick wants iPod's to support ogg
<tepsipakki> me too
<sistpoty> ok, then that's good
<tepsipakki> but that can be changed later if I'm wrong
<sistpoty> sure
<tepsipakki> I'll make the changes and upload 0ubuntu3
<sistpoty> (though this involves removing the old package from the archives and forces an updated version through the new queue)
<sistpoty> tepsipakki: cool, will look at it once it's there
<sistpoty> raphink: I just added some FIXME's to MOTU/Packages/Reviewing... would you like to review the changes?
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> Uhh...whats "Too Recent" mean on the UVF Exception page on the Wiki?
<tepsipakki> sistpoty: ok, gtkpod-aac_0.99.2-0ubuntu3 uploaded to REVU. I got lintian happy as well
* Kyral just realized that he could package for Debian after the FF and then just have the packages Sync'd when Dapper + 1 opens
<Gloubiboulga> wb sistpoty
<sistpoty> re Gloubiboulga
<sistpoty> dholbach: can you review trigger/trigger-data as well? pleeeeeaase ;)
<dholbach> ok
* sistpoty hugs dholbach
<Kyral> gah, I forgot how to make Emacs display the date and time on the Modeline on startup
<sistpoty> bah... I'll never try to write a very quick guide in an email again *g*
<stratus> sistpoty, fyi i uploaded pyspf (some days ago, i think) it needs manual override change (due to new binary), so it will take some more days to be a UVF exception candidate. I'll let you know.
<sistpoty> thanks for the info, stratus :)
<stratus> sistpoty, np you're welcome =)
<lfittl> sistpoty: could you review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1897 again?
<sistpoty> lfittl: yep, will do
<lfittl> sistpoty: thx
<sistpoty> lfittl: looks good... I'll just do another test-build...
<ajmitch_> hi
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch_
<ajmitch_> no UVF exceptions requested yet this week?
<sistpoty> ajmitch_: doesn't look like it...
<sistpoty> lfittl: did you test the latest version if it's actually working?
* ajmitch_ hopes they go through soon
<lfittl> sistpoty: I dont have the needed hardware to test it, but at least the graphical interface starts up without any problem..
<sistpoty> lfittl: ok, I guess I'll grab dholbachs prior advocacy and upload
<lfittl> sistpoty: k, perfect :)
<sistpoty> wow, I can double-advocate with revu1... what a crack :)
<lfittl> nice :)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: blame the coders
<sistpoty> hehe
<stratus> ajmitch, hi!
<ajmitch> hi stratus
<stratus> :)
<stratus> ajmitch, i see your uvf exception request for f-spot, flickrnet is in finally!
<sistpoty> dolson: just read your comment regarding dssi... can the unstable-version be used for ubuntu w.o. changes?
<ajmitch> stratus: yes
<sistpoty> dolson: or would the dssi-package on revu be the more appropriate choice?
<dolson> sistpoty: I didn't change anything, just downloaded src and applied diff and built it
<ajmitch> stratus: now we just have to wait & see if it can get into main
<sistpoty> dolson: ah, k... sounds good... I hope it will be in soon
<dolson> sistpoty: I'm pretty sure someone here was talking with fbond about using his vs using debians, and it was decided to use debians
<sistpoty> dolson: at least that's what I make from the comments to dssi-package on revu ;)
<stratus> ajmitch, oh it would be cool in a user perspective but i would to keep it in universe (updating for 0.1.9) for dapper.
<ajmitch> stratus: seb128 just said the same, probably too late for main
<dolson> sistpoty: someone said they sent a sync request to... I can't remember who does it, is it elmo? anyhow, I don't recall who it was. I'm bad with names :(
<stratus> ajmitch, btw i was squashing some bugs and reducing the piupartme code.  Hopefully i'll run the first universe run in the next week during the carnival here.
<stratus> ajmitch, oh i agree but i hope to see the latest version in universe for dapper.
<sistpoty> dolson: elmo does the syncs... but unfortunately sync's are currently on hold for some time :(... (I didn't see a sync going through for at least 3 weeks)
<ajmitch> stratus: sure, we'll see what comes of the UVF exception request
<stratus> ajmitch, talking about your request i think dholbach haven't forwarded it yet (he's sending in batch mode, you know). I think you know, but we're tracking the requests status in the wiki: MOTU/UVFStatus
<ajmitch> I'm aware of that
<stratus> ajmitch, cool.
<stratus> ajmitch, and if you care about launchpad clients, i did some progress with launchme (python library) code. :)
<dolson> sistpoty: well, the version that Forest made is good too... we could un-archive it and get it in.. I don't know what the chances are that syncs will happen
<stratus> there's auth code, download rdf, product checking and potfile download will come next
<stratus> i would like suggestions and code contributions
<sistpoty> dolson: imo chances are equally bad to get it through new queue as well as to get it in by sync (both are handled by elmo)...
<dolson> oh lovely
<ajmitch> stratus: have you discussed this with the launchpad developers?
<sistpoty> dolson: since the package is maintained in debian, I would stick with the sync... if there won't be any reaction to syncs soon, we can consider directly uploading the debian-version ...
<dolson> sistpoty: but it won't make a difference, will it? or can you bypass NEW?
<stratus> ajmitch, oh they're aware of my project yes, at least daf, kiko and stevea.
<ajmitch> stratus: and where is the code? :)
<stratus> ajmitch, it's a bzr repo in people.d.o/~stratus/bzr/launchme--main
<sistpoty> dolson: no, I can't... but if it's already in debian, eventually elmo can be poked to make it pass NEW a little bit sooner :)
<dolson> sistpoty: it seems a bit ridiculous to have only one person take care of so much stuff.. has anyone ever suggested having a second person to help out?
<sistpoty> dolson: iirc we had that discussion already several times... but no success till now
<ajmitch> dolson: suggesting it won't get you anywhere
<TheMuso> Quick question all. If I have found a bug in a package in universe, do I report the bug, and attach my debdiff? If so, who do I then assign it to etc?
<stratus> cabal asks for silence
* stratus hides
<dolson> ajmitch: well there's nothing else I can do to get me anywhere at this time. I obviously don't know enough to volunteer my services right now
<sistpoty> TheMuso: yes... assign the bug to motu-reviewers (and ping a motu right here ;)
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Thanks.
<ajmitch> dolson: and volunteering your services to replace elmo won't get you anywhere either ;)
<ajmitch> unless you knew the archive & the software inside out
<stratus> yes, it's worth mention that elmo wrote that stuff
<dolson> ajmitch: right, well I wasn't suggesting a replacement, only a helper. like, a Grover or something
<keyes> hello
<stratus> dolson, in ubuntu or debian?
<ajmitch> dolson: there are already 1 or 2 others who help out a bit with that
<dolson> hi keyes
<keyes> i've a package to submit (tabgrab), where is revu (sorry ...)
<stratus> btw, ther are "helpers" or co-whatever in both projects
<Hobbsee> keyes: dput revu *.changes, if you already have an account on revu
<dolson> I'm just going to shut up because I don't know what I'm talking about.
<keyes> i've an account with my old email address
<keyes> how to create a new ?
<sistpoty> keyes: for information about revu, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<keyes> thanks
<keyes> i was looking for that
<sistpoty> keyes: do you have an account on revu or somewhere eles?
<sistpoty> s/eles/else/
<keyes> oh
<keyes> revu
<keyes> with gpg keys and all
* ajmitch can't wait for when revu can finally use launchpad for authentication
<sistpoty> keyes: do you still have the same key or a different one now?
<ajmitch> so that we don't have to go in & add keys & manage accounts there :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: consider contribution ;)
<keyes> sistpoty: different
<ajmitch> sistpoty: it's not up to me, isn't the RT ticket still open for access to the authserver?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: oh, sure, I guess so... but the code isn't there as well ;)
<ajmitch> the code is about 5 lines for authenticating, remember
<ajmitch> I was around when siretart was looking at it at UBZ
<sistpoty> keyes: just send a signed mail to keyring@tiber.tauware.de, and I'll create you a new account
<keyes> sistpoty: i'm reading hat
<keyes> that
<keyes> (sorry for my english)
<sistpoty> :)
<TheMuso> MOTUs, bug #32199 https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/32199 ready for your reviewing pleasure. :)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32199 in speech-dispatcher "Speech-dispatcher does nt start properly on dapper, due to /var/run being mounted tmpfs." [Critical,Unconfirmed] 
<ajmitch> keyes: better than my english :)
<Ubugtu> malone bug 32199 in speech-dispatcher "Speech-dispatcher does nt start properly on dapper, due to /var/run being mounted tmpfs." [Critical,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32199
<sistpoty> ajmitch: yes... I only took a glimpse at LP/authentication methods once... but looked pretty straightforward to me
<ajmitch> TheMuso: how'd you fix it? created the directories in the initscript iff they didn't exist?
<ajmitch> sistpoty: very straightforward, as long as we can get access to the authserver
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Yes.
<TheMuso> And sometimes when I removed the package if the /var/run/speech-dispatcher directory didn't exist, it would throw an error when removing.
<sistpoty> dolson: just reviewed qmidiarp... package is fine, just one small note: ${misc:Depends} is unneeded. I'll upload the package anyway, and just drop ${misc:Depends}, if you don't mind
<dolson> sistpoty: so I don't have to re-upload it? I can just change it on my source here for future
<sistpoty> dolson: no, it's such a trivial change, I guess reuploading wouldn't be worth it, would it?
<sistpoty> dolson: but you should change it in your local version ;)
<dolson> sistpoty: I didn't think so. I just changed it. I'm cool with that. thanks!
<sistpoty> np
<dolson> now if only I could figure out why gmorgan FTBFS for dholbach, but builds fine for me..
<keyes> you have new mail
<sistpoty> dolson: do you build on the same arch as dholbach?
<dolson> nope
<sistpoty> dolson: maybe some 64bit issues...
<sistpoty> (but I don't have amd64 myself, so I can't help you there)
<sistpoty> dolson: yep, 64bit issues: MORGAN.cxx:30000: error: cast from void* to int loses precision
<sistpoty> dolson: trying to stuff a pointer into an int
<ajmitch> lovely
<dolson> slomo: ping
<slomo> dolson: pong
<dolson> slomo: you use PPC? could you test if gmorgan FTBFS? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1859
#ubuntu-motu 2006-02-26
<slomo> dolson: tomorrow probably, yes... but the FTBFS dholbach found was on amd64 and should be easy to fix
<TheMuso> dolson: I have ppc, if you really want me to check if it builds, I can.
<sistpoty> dolson: just browsed over mx44... your debian/copyright is incomplete: see sse.h: "Copyright (C) 1999-2003 R. Fisher"... you should add that to debian/copyright
<sistpoty> dolson: and probably ${misc:depends} is unneeded there as well... (just build it and if you have s.th. like unknow substitution variable ${misc:depends} in the buildlog, it's unneeded)
<slomo> sistpoty: why do you want to remove ${misc:Depends} all the time? ;) it won't hurt and maybe one of the build-dependencies will use it in the future without you noticing it...
<sistpoty> slomo: I don't consider it a real issue, if it's there... but imo it shouldn't be if it's not used ;)
<sistpoty> slomo: perhaps my struggle for perfection :)
<slomo> sistpoty: well... then leave it there please to prevent future problems :)
<dolson> TheMuso: I guess it doesn't matter. I'm going to learn how to program in a few minutes so that I can fix upstream's screwups. while I'm in there, I'll mentally build the code in my head and see if it fails in PPC mode.
<dholbach> good night guys.
<sistpoty> gn8 dholbach
<dolson> bye dholbach.. thanks
<dholbach> de rien :)
<ajmitch> night dholbach
<slomo> gn8 dholbach :)
<dholbach> *Wave*
<TheMuso> Bye dholbach.
* sistpoty is afk to eat s.th.... bbl
<sistpoty> keyes: do you have your key exported to a keyserver?
<keyes> no
<keyes> i do ?
<sistpoty> keyes: please do, otherwise I can't import your key for revu account ;)
<keyes> ok ;)
<keyes> keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<sistpoty> keyes: yes, that will do
<keyes> sended
<sistpoty> keyes: done
<keyes> thanks
<sistpoty> np
<keyes> dput tabgrab_0.411-0ubuntu1_i386.changes ?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> build a source package
<keyes> ok
<keyes> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa
<mr-russ> GPG error: http://au.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mr-russ> anybody getting this for apt-get update at the moment?
<sistpoty> no... but I'm on dapper
<keyes> uploading ...
<keyes> Successfully uploaded packages.
<mr-russ> my error just "happens sometimes" nobody really know why.  Oh well, no point in having security really.
<Se7h> im still with that pbuilder problem...
<Se7h> :|
<sistpoty> dolson: just uploaded qmidiarp... please see the comments (there were no real issues, but some things can be improved, once you prepare a newer version, e.g. if a newer upstream version is present)
<dolson> sistpoty: will do
<sistpoty> args... qmidiroute was the package, not qmidiarp
<dolson> sistpoty: I will write manpages, my main concern was getting things packaged asap. also, upstream I will contact, the guy didn't put copyrights in almost all of his projects. I don't know how to write a watch file, but I planned to learn that soon as well :)
<sistpoty> dolson: watch file is pretty simple... (just see man uscan)
<dolson> sistpoty: ok, I'll check that before I fix Mx44.. I started that, and then got distracted with personal hygiene
<sistpoty> hehe
<dolson> do I have to specify the file, or can I do a blanket, like "Portions Copyright: 2003.. blah blah blah"
<sistpoty> dolson: please specify the file... (imo it's just sse.h that has a different author)
<dolson> nah, there's mmx.h too
<dolson> and I think another one
<dolson> I blame Willem though, since I basically took his package and made it work.. mx44 was the first package I made
<sistpoty> package from unstable?
<dolson> nope, his own repo
<dolson> it was like an add-on for DeMuDi
<sistpoty> ah, k... because checks for unstable are pretty strict on copyright (as are for ubuntu)...
<sistpoty> ioquake3 was rejected in debian/unstable from the new-queue, because not every file with a different license was listed in copyright ;)
<dolson> sistpoty: do you know an example package I can check for the proper syntax?
<dolson> off the top of your head
<sistpoty> dolson: for a watch-file? or the copyright issue?
<dolson> copyright
<sistpoty> dolson: you might want to check quake3 on revu... that one has all that's necessary listed in debian/copyright afaik
<dolson> k thanks
<sistpoty> well, it's not exactly what you need... but I guess you'll get the idea ;)
<ajmitch> heh
<dolson> this is a pita without a mouse
<TheMuso> dolson: You on the CLI or something? :)
<dolson> TheMuso: my Microsoft Optical mouse crashed
<dolson> I've been using Gnome's mouse keys for like 2 weeks
<dolson> my fingers are very sore on my right hand
<Toadstool> hi
<dolson> hi Toadstool
<sistpoty> hi Toadstool
<Toadstool> is there a way to supersede a package that is waiting in NEW ?
<sistpoty> imo by uploading a newer version
<Toadstool> hum ok, and do you think that a debconf templates update is worth increasing the version number and uploading the packages ?
<sistpoty> Toadstool: depends... if the previous one was really screwed up: yes... if not, I don't think so (as you can still fix this once the package is in the archive)
<Toadstool> I mean the templates don't really respect the dev-reference and I've got some advice from the the debian l10n, and a few translations too...
<sistpoty> Toadstool: I'm undecided... I'd say it depends, wether you think it's worth the effort of overriding a package in new
<sistpoty> Toadstool: OTOH the revu-queue is quite big as well... so I guess it'll be a little bit easier to find a sponsor once we're in FeatureFreeze ;)
<Toadstool> yes, sure
<Toadstool> besides I've not finished updating the templates
<Toadstool> thanks for the answers sistpoty
<sistpoty> np... though I don't know if I was much help right now ;)
<Toadstool> time to go to bed, I've got a harsh day beginning in about 4 hours :/
<Toadstool> gn8
<dolson> argh. upstream doesn't put version numbers :\
<sistpoty> hm?
<dolson> http://hem.passagen.se/ja_linux/Mx44.tar.gz
<dolson> look ma, no version!
<marcin`> hello MOTU's
<marcin`> I got a problem with mysql-server - could someone help me to verify if it's a bug or maybe I just got something nasty in my system?
<marcin`> the problem is that packages that use dbconfig-common doesn't work because there is wrong hostname
<dolson> http://hem.passagen.se/ja_linux/Mx44(*).tar.gz works, but it renames the file to Mx44_44.tar.gz.. reading how to prevent that now
<marcin`> could someone install dbconfig based package - cacti for example and tell me if that works or not?
<sistpoty> dolson: yes,  that's particularly evil...
<sistpoty> dolson: just leave the package w.o. watch-file ;)
<dolson> k :)
<ajmitch> so how are things looking for feature freeze this week?
* ajmitch still has a package or two to upload that probably won't get reviewed in time
<ajmitch> especially as it's on a box that's dead in the water
<sistpoty> better fix the box ;)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I'm out of the country
<sistpoty> oh, wenn will you be back?
<dolson> sistpoty: mx44 uploaded. copyright should be good.. I hope! :)
<ajmitch> so I'll probably just upload to debian & care about ubuntu in a few months
<ajmitch> sistpoty: when I'm finished this coding job
<sistpoty> dolson: I'll take a look at it... in a few minutes ;)
<sistpoty> oh, well... seems like waiting for dapper+1 seems the way to go... or hope that the new queue won't get emptied and noone will notice yet another package slipping in ;)
<ajmitch> yeah, it depends on whether I care enough about dapper
<sistpoty> hehe
<punkrockguy318> I've packaged a program for Ubuntu Dapper, what do I do with it?  I'd like to see it in universe
<sistpoty> punkrockguy318: 1) get a revu account 2) upload it to revu 3) wait some time to get it reviewed ;)
<punkrockguy318> sistpoty: how can I do that?
<ajmitch> we're going to have to put up some announcement saying that packages uploaded to REVU from this date won't make it into dapper
<punkrockguy318> aw
<ajmitch> most packages take a reasonable amount of fixing
<punkrockguy318> this is a quite trivial package
<ajmitch> punkrockguy318: if you're lucky, and you can fix any issues quickly, it might get in
<punkrockguy318> the source is <300 lines
<punkrockguy318> it's called detach.. detach <command>.. the program you run will no longer depend on the lifespan of the xterm you ran it from
<ajmitch> how's it different from nohup?
<punkrockguy318> nohup?
<ajmitch> yes
<ajmitch> look it up, it's a standard part of most unix systems
<punkrockguy318> your right
<ajmitch> part of coreutils
<punkrockguy318> looks pretty similar
<punkrockguy318> nevermind
<ajmitch> you can upload to revu if you wish, getting packaging feedback is still useful
<ajmitch> some motus would probably still upload it, too
* ajmitch notes there's also a 'dtach' program
<punkrockguy318> it seems sort of redudant though, to have an extra package that does the same thing as a coreutil
<ajmitch> pretty much
<punkrockguy318> i wish i would have knew that command existed
* ajmitch wonders why he bothers with selinux some days
<ajmitch> all of a sudden others jump out of the woodwork
<Lathiat> others?
<Lathiat> the problem with selinux is its too hard
<Lathiat> it doesnt just work
<Lathiat> :)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: sure, linux is "too hard" as well
<Lathiat> :)
* Lathiat just hasn't had the time to learn selinux
<Lathiat> it looks great
<ajmitch> so "no time" becomes "too hard"
<Lathiat> yep :)
<jsgotangco> heh
<ajmitch> that sort of attitude really does irritate me
<Lathiat> too hard until i have time :)
<jsgotangco> ajmitch: let's just jump to the bling bandwagon...
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: we need more shiny in selinux
<ajmitch> it's too boring
<jsgotangco> selinux doesn't rotate
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> joke
<ajmitch> compiling your X server is fine, because it gets you bling
<ajmitch> and girls
<Lathiat> jsgotangco: hahaha
<sistpoty> and a pony?
<Lathiat> im laughign quite loud now
<Lathiat> oh dear
<Lathiat> sistpoty: of course
<sistpoty> :)
<LaserJock> girls? didn't work for me :(
<LaserJock> ajmitch: so what does selinux do?
<ajmitch> I really really need to be able to reply to mail on the mailing list
<ajmitch> gmane wants me to reply to a mail for authorisation
<ajmitch> useless sack of ****
<ajmitch> hi crimsun
<ajmitch> LaserJock: constrains processes to run in a least-privileged security context
<ajmitch> LaserJock: ie !(bling)
<crimsun> hi ajmitch
<jsgotangco> it is unfortunate though, that some people blame selinux for their services not to work nicely
<jsgotangco> and just say "turn it off"
<_jason> will packages submitted to REVU still receive feedback even though they probably won't make it to dapper?  I'm new to packaging and would like to get some experience packaging
<LaserJock> ajmitch: so what makes it difficult? Too much to keep track of? crappy programs?
<sistpoty> _jason: probably not as much as before FeatureFreeze, but I'll try to review a package from time to time (and I guess other MOTU's will do the same)
<_jason> sistpoty: cool, I'll look forward to your feedback
<seth> anyone know what package kjournald lives in?
<TheMuso> AFAIk that is a kernel process.
<seth> right, but which kernel module deb does it live in?
<crimsun> it's a kernel thread
<sistpoty> linux-image-2.6.15-6-k7 ;)
<sistpoty> (for me)
<crimsun> old kernel ;)
<crimsun> (yeah, you meant 16 :)
<sistpoty> oops, yeah... (actually still -15... but -6 must have been my (even more outdated) unstable)
<seth> hmmm, I guess I'll run through the source itself then
<sistpoty> dolson: still around? mx44 is good (just uploaded); kaconnect has minor issues (no man-pages and unnecessary files installed to /usr/share/doc) maybe you could remove the files I named in the comments?
<sistpoty> seth: have fun going through the kernel-source ;)
<crimsun> what's the issue with kjournald?
<sistpoty> argh! my karma decreased! I know I had karma > 1000 and now I'm back at 999 *g*
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<sistpoty> oh, wow, that's nice... my maintained sourcepackages, that are still in the new-queue are displayed at my package-page :)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: yes, my few packages also show up
<LaserJock> ohh, that is cool
* ajmitch has basically no uploaded packages
<LaserJock> hmm, I've got 2 uploaded and 1 maintained
<ajmitch> but that's because I haven't uploaded for months
<ajmitch> I'm probably the slackest MOTU around here
<marcin`> hello guys I got a big propblem with mysql-server package and few related packages such as phpmyadmin...
<marcin`> could someone tell me if is there something wrong with mysql-server packages in dapper?
<sistpoty> marcin`: no, haven't used it for some time
<sistpoty> marcin`: if you've got problems with mysql-server, you might try asking infinity in #ubuntu-devel
<marcin`> is there any possibility that you could do something like
<marcin`> apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 phpmyadmin and verify if you can log into phpmyadmin?
<sistpoty> marcin`: give me a few minutes pls.
<marcin`> ok
<LaserJock> can somebody look at malone 29191 or 5612 and see if bugsx has anything to do with it. I don't see why it is in "Fix Requested In"
<Ubugtu> malone bug 29191 in bugsx "update-notifier pegs the cpu to 100% with reboot" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/29191
<crimsun> confirmed that it has absolutely nothing to do with it.
<LaserJock> I wonder how it got there
<sistpoty> marcin`: doesn't work
<marcin`> with empty root password?
<marcin`> sistpoty: it should work with user 'root' and no password
<sistpoty> marcin`: it just gives me an internal server error... and I've got root-pw for mysql set...
<marcin`> ok then could you go to /etc/phpmyadmin/
<sistpoty> marcin`: but I just saw that /var/run/mysqld is readable only for the mysql and root-user, and that's where the socket resides
<marcin`> sistpoty: and could you uncomment line containing:
<marcin`> sistpoty: $cfg['Servers'] [$i] ['host'] 
<marcin`> sistpoty: and then set value of this variable to 'localhost.localdomain' ?
<marcin`> sistpoty: then phpmyadmin should work
<sistpoty> marcin`: no... my problem is that I tweaked my apache-config...
<sistpoty> marcin`: so for you phpmyadmin works with server set to localhost but not for the default value?
<marcin`> sistpoty: not exactly
<marcin`> sistpoty: default value is 'localhost' and it doesn't work
<marcin`> sistpoty: I have to set it to 'localhost.localdomain' and then it's ok
<marcin`> sistpoty: or... 127.0.0.1
<sistpoty> marcin`: yes, seems like a feature (to prefer socket over network)... and imo the problem is that the socket-directory is locked out... but I'll ask infinity about that
<marcin`> sistpoty: have no idea why but this problem is with few packages I could test... phpmyadmin, cacti, vtiger-crm
<sistpoty> marcin`: thx for reporting the problem
<marcin`> sistpoty: anyway I need to sleep now... it's 4:48 here... but if you could get any info then please mail me marcin.antczak at gmail.com
<sistpoty> marcin`: same time here ;)... I'll mail you if I get news....
<marcin`> sistpoty: I need to resolve this as fast as possible while I would like to complete vtiger-crm bounty
<marcin`> sistpoty: before package freeze for dapper
<sistpoty> marcin`: infinity just said, that it's a bug and he'll fix it
<marcin`> sistpoty: bug in mysql-server package?
<sistpoty> marcin`: yes
<marcin`> sistpoty: ok then I'll keep my scripts unchanged and wait for new mysql-server package
<marcin`> sistpoty: any info when he could fix it?
<sistpoty> marcin`: watch the changes-ml for a new mysql-package or just ask him in #ubuntu-devel ;)
<marcin`> sistpoty: ok, thank you very much and now I need to go to bed
<marcin`> sistpoty: night
<sistpoty> gn8 marcin`
<monzie> wassup MOTU's ?
<sistpoty> hi monzie
<LaserJock> hi monzie and bmonty
<monzie> and off topic remark
<monzie> "motu" in my language is slang for fat people!
<ajmitch> lovely
* ajmitch is sure that no matter what word is chosen, it'll be offensive in some language :)
<crimsun> being rotund is a sign of wealth in some cultures.
<monzie> yup crimsun
<sistpoty> yehaa... 63kg with 1.80m in height, I just found out I'm fat :)... (I'll tell that to my gf, she always says I could use some extra weight *g*)
<LaserJock> hmm, I just thought it was from sitting around staring at a computer screen for hours on edn
* monzie is 22, 5'9" and 63, NOT FAT
<sistpoty> damn, what is 5'9'' in meters? *g*
<sistpoty> (it's pretty tall I figure)
<crimsun> LaserJock: no dude, that makes you smrt.
* monzie forgot how to convert inches to cms
<LaserJock> 2.54
<LaserJock> cms/in
<monzie> then i am around 170 cms i guess
<LaserJock> I'm a US scientist so I've got to convert inches to cm all the time :(
<LaserJock> well, I'm 6'1" and 230 lbs. I'm not sure what the kg would be
* Hobbsee gets random customers at work comign up and telling her that she's too thin.. it sucks!
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: I wish I had the problem ;-)
* monzie thinks beauty is in the eyes
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it's very embarrasing!
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: +1... I've had that experience ;)
* monzie thinks if he inadvertadely converted #ubuntu-motu into #ubuntu-not-fatsos
<Hobbsee> LOL!
<sistpoty> hehe
<LaserJock> monzie: that's ok I'll be the token motu ;-)
<monzie> yup LaserJock, the mascot!
<ajmitch> LaserJock: you're not alone
<LaserJock> ajmitch: pheww. I was starting to think I was surrounded by skinny people. :-)
<ajmitch> no, anyone who's met me can attest that I'm not underweight ;)
* monzie is a bit skinny
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LaserJock> hmm, they people where I'm from tend to not me very small.
<LaserJock> s/me/be/
<monzie> people from country average 175 cms
<LaserJock> monzie: where is that?
<monzie> India, LaserJock
<monzie> http://flickr.com/photos/manish_chaks/92942279/
<LaserJock> ah, yes. You said that before I think.
* monzie thinks the fat ... er.. motu's must be busy now with feature freeze approaching
* Hobbsee discovered that her package got done by someone else, so isnt terribly busy now
<monzie> ha
* TheMuso is somewhat overweight he thinks.
* monzie wishes if he was so lucky as Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hehe
* monzie wishes to package http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/9037
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: lucky you
<Hobbsee> eep!  that's one heck of a lot of files
<monzie> i am trying to do E17 for Drake
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: i didnt mean it like that!  thinking of testing out some more bug reports, maybe applying for membership - i'm sure i'll find something to do to keep busy
<monzie> was trying to , until today
<ajmitch> monzie: not anymore? :)
<odla> what's the livecd installer called?
<monzie> nope, ajmitch, i will miss the feature freeze anyway
<monzie> odla: espresso
<odla> i restarted X and the icon disappeared and X got hung up
<monzie> try startx and see odla
<freeflying> Hobbsee: maybe you can do something for BetterCJKSupport ,  :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<freeflying> Hobbsee: u r welcome to do that . hehe
<Hobbsee> is it something i'd be able to do?
* Hobbsee doesnt want to screw up her machine again and reinstall twice in 2 days!
<ajmitch> screw up?
* ajmitch hasn't had to reinstall ubuntu or debian yet
* monzie installs almost everyday
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: one word.  suse.
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: my condolences
* Hobbsee snorts, and declares that she will never try that again
<Hobbsee> but hey - i then went and rewrote the WPA documentation this morning, so it works first time - so all was not lost
<monzie> ajmitch: i got E17 on the powerpack cd, maybe if i upload the cd somewhere, people can try it and see?
<ajmitch> monzie: I'm not stopping you
<monzie> but obviously i can upload the iso to REVU
<monzie> i can't
<ajmitch> ok
* ajmitch can't help there
* monzie knows
<ajmitch> I have little/no bandwidth & storage space myself
<monzie> me too, 4 kbps bandwidth here ajmitch, and getting an iso takes around 4 days!
<jsgotangco> wow
<jsgotangco> ajmitch: are you back home?
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: nope
<jsgotangco> eh? brisbane work taking too long?
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> nasty windows CE.NET work
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: are you going to be in brisbane anytime soon?
<jsgotangco> i always thought embedded work is ok regardless of platform
<ajmitch> sure
<jsgotangco> ajmitch: 1st week of april
<ajmitch> but I have to talk to the hardware directly from C#, doing all sorts of protocol hackery
<ajmitch> ah, I'll be long gone by then :)
<jsgotangco> you haven't been hanging out with anyone there?
<ajmitch> a few people I know here
<ajmitch> mostly just working
<jsgotangco> im also a bit busy at work lately as well, we've just connected to the mobile content gateway that will connect most of the stuff to .au
<ajmitch> nice
<jsgotangco> the backend is pretty much foss, but the content aren't
<dolson> sistpoty: as I mentioned, I know the man page thing, I'll do them after.. I just had to decide if more software versus man pages that 90% of users won't read was more important. I'll fix the docs for kaconnect now and get it back up ASAP
<sistpoty> dolson: great... actually I'm almost happy with the package the way it is... I just didn't want to remove LICENSE.txt and INSTALL (which shouldn't be in the binary package) w.o. hearing your opinion on it first
<sistpoty> dolson: if it's ok, that I remove the two files, I'll upload right now
<dolson> sistpoty: do you want to just do that? cool. lol
<dolson> sistpoty: I was away. but I am taking notes so I become a better packager. I decided that I should eat some food today, so I got some fish and chips cooking.. should give me more fuel for packaging
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> dolson: the basic packaging is just fine, and you seem to care for your packages, so I think there is no real learning effect in having you upload just another time the package for a tiny change ;)
<dolson> sistpoty: cool. I'm glad you see that in me. three weeks ago, if you had told me I'd be packaging debs, I woulda laughed in your face. :)
<sistpoty> wow, for only three weeks, your packaging skills are amazing ;)
<ajmitch> my packaging skills sucked after 3 months
<odla> well done on espresso!  it works great!
<TheMuso> It is just a matter of reading docs and examining other packages to get a better idea.
<chillywilly> anyone know of a good ubuntu/linux compatible pcmcia wifi card that support WPA and all that jazz?
<dolson> sistpoty: my first package was Feb. 10th, which I just added a man page and .desktop file to seq24
<sistpoty> wow, great... my first package (for home use) was probably 2 years ago... and still last year (when I started helping out in the motu-crew) I had to learn quite some lessons ;)
<dolson> on feb 9th, I never thought I'd ever use anything more than checkinstall
<TheMuso> I learnt packaging the hard way. Packaging software for myself and others on a distro that didn't enforce much in the way of standards, and no dependancy checking officially. i.e. Slackware.
<Hobbsee> chillywilly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<TheMuso> So officially, I have been doing packaging almost 2 and a half years.
<Hobbsee> chillywilly: i'm currently using a wg511 v2 card from china that works fine with ndiswrapper and WPA - and i fixed a lot of that documentation this morning
<dolson> TheMuso: I never really liked slack
<sistpoty> chillywilly: don't bya a 3com officeconnect 11g (3crwe154g72)... I have one and they changed the chipset to s.th. not atheros-compatible w.o. even considering to change the product-id
<ajmitch> dolson: so by now you will have learnt that if you *do* use checkinstall we will lynch you :)
<dolson> ajmitch: doesn't matter :) it's broken in dapper
<ajmitch> yay!
<ajmitch> long may it remain broken
<dolson> I say leave it that way
<LaserJock> ajmitch: what? there goes the Ubuntu Packaging Guide! ;-) j/k
<dolson> haha
* ajmitch looks for the tar & feathers
<dolson> people were emailing me packages of Ardour and the like, telling me to put it into a 3rd party repo, and they did them with checkinstall.. I'm like, uh, no
<TheMuso> dolson: Good on you.
<TheMuso> One gets better packages if they are done the righ way, and to the distro's standards.
<ajmitch> dolson: many people think that's all packaging consists of
<TheMuso> s/righ/right/
<ajmitch> TheMuso: no, one doesn't just get better packages
<dolson> TheMuso: not to mention IN the distro :)
<ajmitch> one can get non-broken packages
<ajmitch> that are repeatable
<TheMuso> point
<sistpoty> please enlighten me, what is checkinstall? (and do I want to know what it is? *g*)
<ajmitch> imagine if a DD got into debian using checkinstall-created packages
<ajmitch> sistpoty: build binary, put the output into a binary package & guess at dependencies & a control file
<ajmitch> like stow for debian packages
<dolson> ajmitch: does it even do that much? I've never seen deps for a checkinstall pkgs
<ajmitch> dolson: I could be wrong there
<sistpoty> oh... seems like s.th. suse must have used for it's early versions *g*
<ajmitch> I assumed it did rudimentary checks for deps
<ajmitch> but I've never used it myself
<dolson> sistpoty: basically, you do something like ./configure ; make ; checkinstall and it makes a deb with the files inside. it's good in a bind, I suppose.. you could even install something like vmware or something with it, so you could apt-get remove vmware, but it's really a shoddy thing... It got me by for a while, but now that I know the basics of making real debs, I'll likely never use it for anything ever again
<LaserJock> I've used it once or twice for my own personal use.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: personal consumption is still illegal, you know ;)
<TheMuso> Never used it, and never will. I have never liked autopackage utilities.
<ajmitch> oh don't even mention autopackage
<TheMuso> I meant any automated packaging utility, other than the helper serveices the devscripts etc provide.
* ajmitch doesn't even touch dh_make these days
<ajmitch> it's easy enough to build a .deb with no clue by using dh_make
<ajmitch> and I find it annoying
<lifeless> dh_make is deprecated
<lifeless> it says so *itself*
<ajmitch> lifeless: enough people use it still
* sistpoty is a fan of dh_make
<sistpoty> did I out myself right now?
<ajmitch> I don't think dh-make is the one that is deprecated
<ajmitch> there's another one that was used, which is
<dolson> checkinstall!
<ajmitch> quiet
<lifeless> hmm, think you are right
<lifeless> my confusion reigns supreme
<sistpoty> well, I still prefer plain debhelper over cdbs... imo it gives you more fine-grained control what exactly to do... but maybe I'm just lacking of make-skills and the will to go through all cdbs rules
<ajmitch> lifeless: ah, debmake was the one
<ajmitch> sistpoty: cdbs is good if you understand it & can trace what it is doing
<ajmitch> a large number of developers hate it, of course
<lifeless> I still hate it
<ajmitch> mainly because it's a black box that requires black magic far too often
<lifeless> its the evil amalgam of bits I think. I'd really rather say 'debian/rules honours the targets' and chain *all* targets into python or something
<lifeless> but thats considered evil from what I'm told
<dolson> sistpoty: about qamix, there was a typo in the copyright file I think.. it said asla instead of alsa. maybe you fixed it already?
<ajmitch> sure
<ajmitch> in about the same way that cdbs is considered evil
<ajmitch> except that debian/rules must be a makefile
<ajmitch> (according to policy, anyway)
<sistpoty> dolson: qamix was already uploaded (by siretart?)
<dolson> sistpoty: yeah, but there was a typo in it. perhaps he fixed the typo for me, not sure
<dolson> sistpoty: also, jdelay changes are cool with me, I knew there was one at least that I forgot to change the section... I can modify the description too
<sistpoty> dolson: no, I didn't... but it's already on your +packages-page on LP... I didn't upload it again
<sistpoty> dolson: please do and upload again (I could do it, but I'm getting really tired right now, and this might result in even more foo *g*)
<dolson> cool, I shall do it now
<sistpoty> :)
<lifeless> ajmitch: I mean:
<lifeless> %::
* sistpoty is afk for a cigarette
<lifeless>         cdbs3 $@
<lifeless> bah
<lifeless> me tries again
<lifeless> %::
<lifeless>         cdbs3 $@
<dolson> sistpoty: jdelay fix uploaded
<lifeless> ^^^ that, with the spaces a \t
<ajmitch> lifeless: still looks like black-box magic which people don't like cdbs for
<sistpoty> dolson: will look at it (and upload) in about 5 mins ;)
<lifeless> ajmitch: or possibly .DEFAULT is better.
<dolson> sistpoty: yup, go suck your cancer stick :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch> another smoking BOF?
<lifeless> ajmitch: there is a significant difference: this forwards all rules
<lifeless> ajmitch: rather than having some rules in make and some rules forwarded to shell or perl or ..
<lifeless> ajmitch: so debugging it is conceptually a lot simpler
<ajmitch> have you had time to work on this idea?
<ajmitch> I'm sure that rules in python would be nice for a lot of tasks
<lifeless> me? spare time? muhahaha
<ajmitch> I'm surprised you managed to sneak time for irc in here :)
<lifeless> I'm procrastinating
<ajmitch> near the end of the 'working day'? :)
<lifeless> no, brain did a temporary meltdown
<lifeless> and I need to figure out what the next step in the versionedfile merge is
<ajmitch> right
* ajmitch hasn't been follwing bzr development lately
<ajmitch> hm, I wonder if it'll be possible to search for people on launchpad by location in the future
<dolson> fbond|away: you ever coming back man?
* ajmitch is hoping for Nafallo_away to come back
<ajmitch> so that I can harass him about bug info
<sistpoty> dolson: jdelay uploaded :)
<dolson> sistpoty: sweet! vcf-plugins is sitting there, ready to go I believe. even though daniel advocated it twice, lol
<sistpoty> dolson: ok, but this is my last review for tonight... dawn is already breaking right here :)
<dolson> sistpoty: go to sleep if you like :) it will be there tomorrow
<TheMuso> You guys put in some crazy hours.
<ajmitch> sigh, some people should be banned from the lists at times
<ajmitch> or I need more patience
<sistpoty> dolson: if it's as good as the your other packages, review won't take too long ;)
<ajmitch> TheMuso: some of the MOTUs do, anyway
<ajmitch> the rest of us just sit back in awe :)
<TheMuso> ajmitch: I have gathered. You don't see me out of bed any later than 12:30 AM most days.
<ajmitch> and enjoy a full night's sleep
<TheMuso> I need my sleep. :)
<ajmitch> TheMuso: I'm out of bed by 6AM or so, but that's for work
<TheMuso> Most nights it is 11:30 or so.
<TheMuso> I know what you mean.
* ajmitch needs sleep now, and it's only 4PM here :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<dolson> sistpoty: I'm very greatful to you guys for clearing a lot of my stuff out of REVU today. there are a few pkgs left, one relies on dssi-dev to be sync'd (or whatever), and one of the others FTBFS on x86_64 right now, so this is great. again, much thanks
<sistpoty> thanks for your contribution, dolson ;)
<dolson> I did it all for the nookie
<ajmitch> sistpoty: great, so you can do all my MOTU work as well?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: I can try, but I'll fail horribly ;)
<ajmitch> haha
<ajmitch> nah, you've been doing a good job of it so far
<ajmitch> hi viv	
<ajmitch> hm
<crimsun> vcf-plugins looks fine. I'd tidy debian/control (specifically whitespace in the long description)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: thx :)
<ajmitch> ssh too lagged even for tab completion
<sistpoty> crimsun, dolson: I'm not quite sure about the shared-objects being intalled... just trying to figure about ladspa-sdk
<dolson> sistpoty: ladspa plugins are .so files
<sistpoty> dolson: are these used in another package?
<dolson> sistpoty: any audio app that supports ladspa plugs can use these
<dolson> see also swh-plugins, tap-plugins, mcp-plugins, etc
<crimsun> afaic, I'll advocate it as soon as that very minor whitespace adjustment is made
<sistpoty> dolson: so they need to contain certain interfaces, right? what if these interfaces change?
<dolson> sistpoty: interfaces? not sure what you mean by that..
<sistpoty> dolson: I guess if I want to use that plugin, I dlopen the shared object and call some functions there... right till that point?
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Thats right. THey conform to the ladspa API, http://www.ladspa.org
<dolson> sistpoty: no idea :) for instance, any ladspa plugin will get listed in, say, Ardour, or Audacity. Each app will provide a different GUI for the plugin, allowing you to control the various parameters. how it uses it, I'm not real sure, but Om uses the vcf plugins to generate tones and whatnot, and I tested it, so I know they do work
<TheMuso> That API has not changed for a few years now AFAIK, but it could.
<TheMuso> If it were to change, every application that uses ladspa would have to update the code, and be rebuilt. Same with the plugins.
<ajmitch> I think it's a fairly stable ABI for LADSPA plugins
<dolson> ladspa is kinda outdated in a way, as DSSI is much improved, but ladspa stuff is still useful
<TheMuso> But as the name suggests, dssi is disposable.
<dolson> dssi is still very new but is the way of the future, and from what I'm told, it's easier to develop plugins with
<sistpoty> TheMuso: but if the interface would change, you wouldn't notice it until you use the app that uses the plugin (and see that it fails)...
<dolson> crimsun, fixed it.
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Yeah I know.
<sistpoty> ajmitch: what do you think about that... the package has only a dependency on libc6. is that wrong/uncommon?
<TheMuso> sistpoty: You mean the plugins? That doesn't seem wrong to me.
<dolson> sistpoty: it's a single .c source file, with 4 includes in it
<TheMuso> For example:
<TheMuso> (dapper)luke@lars:~$ apt-cache depends tap-plugins
<TheMuso> tap-plugins Depends: libc6
<sistpoty> OTOH it isn't a shared library... so it wouldn't need to be handled by shlibdeps and stuff... but still it seams kind of wrong to me ;)
<sistpoty> (but maybe I shouldn't try to figure this if I really should be in bed *g*)
<dolson> heh, sleep on it
* ajmitch hasn't looked on it enough to comment
<dolson> sistpoty: the source code was last modified in 2002
<dolson> if that tells you anything about the stability of the ABI or whatever you're talking about
<crimsun> dolson: fixed locally or uploaded, too?
<sistpoty> dolson: my concern doesn't really depend on the sourcecode, but rather upon dependency changing if ladspa-interface would change
<dolson> crimsun: up'd
<sistpoty> dolson: but anyway, everything else is fine, so I think I'll leave it up to crimsun, to decide and hurry into bed (since I can't get a clear though on this right now)
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<ajmitch> night
<crimsun> dolson: Provides: ladspa-plugin
<nonick> neone working in canonical here ?
<dolson> crimsun: fixed, up'd. sorry 'bout that..
<nonick> hi crimsun
<crimsun> nonick: hi
<nonick> crimsun this is pappan
<nonick> :)
<zakame> hi MOTUs :d
<zakame> *:D
<crimsun> hi zak
<zakame> hello crimsun
<zakame> hi ajmitch_
<crimsun> dolson: the final thing I'd suggest is making it clear in the short description that vcf-plugins is a set of LADSPA plugins (to bring it in line with other -plugins packages so apt-cache search ladspa-plugin returns more uniform results)
<crimsun> ...and there go my uni's DNS servers. Sigh.
<dolson> crimsun: fixed, up'd
<crimsun> looks good, advocating.
<dolson> thanks :)
* crimsun finally heads home at 2 AM
<crimsun> see you guys later today.
<dolson> cya
<zakame> bye crimsun ! :D
<ajmitch> hi zakame
<LaserJock_away> hi minghua
<minghua> hi LaserJock
<minghua> LaserJock: seen you busy with bug triaging :-)
<LaserJock_away> I tried. I am going to send a bit of a summary to the ubuntu-science list when I get some time tomorrow
<LaserJock_away> I'm going to go back through the list that I had before and see which packages no longer have any bugs.
<LaserJock_away> lol, I think I just found on the Rosetta site that I could translate English to English(United States)
<LaserJock_away> and I thought I'd never get to do any translating ;-)
<ajmitch> heh
<minghua> actually sometimes useful :-)
<jsgotangco> yeah jack up your karma
* ajmitch is amazed at people who think that ebuntu is this wonderful thing, best thing since sliced bread
<ajmitch> MORE SHINY!!
<minghua> no, no, I didn't mean that, although karma won't hurt
<jsgotangco> ajmitch, nice hype job though, but it seems he's having a hard time packaging?
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: he just started learning
<zakame> don't forget the invention of peanut butter
<minghua> well, I am quite accustomed to users giving checkinstalled .debs a warm welcome
<LaserJock_away> well, I wanted to have more karma than sabdfl so maybe I should do some en(US) translations ;-)
<ajmitch> I appreciate that someone wants to package e17 though
<LaserJock_away> yeah, but that is one heck of a first packaging project
<ajmitch> I'd say
<ajmitch> he still wants to give people an iso to test at the moment
<minghua> I heard that he already uploaded it to the ubuntu-cn servers?
<zakame> hmm
<zakame> I was scared seeing the general though :/
<ajmitch> minghua: not afaik
<jsgotangco> zakame, lol
<ajmitch> it was suggested that he use that server
<minghua> ajmitch: good to hear that
<jsgotangco> hmmm
<jsgotangco> rss-glx isn't dowloading from the archives
<zakame> hmm I almost read that as a glx-enabled rss reader, dang I need some coke
<TheMuso> I got it from the archives earlier I think when I updated one of my dapper installs.
<jsgotangco> ok changing archives might work
<jsgotangco> it gets stuck at 51%
<zakame> same here, got that yesterday
<dolson> I missed something about e17 and checkinstall I guess
<ajmitch> dolson: not a lot
<Toadstool> hi MOTUs
<zakame> heya monzie
<monzie> heya zakame
<dolson> morning dholbach!
<ajmitch> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hello dolson, ajmitch, everybody else!
<TheMuso> Hey dholbach.
<ajmitch> dholbach: have you sent the UVF requests to mdz yet? there's a new f-spot release RSN :)
* jsgotangco is everybody else
<zakame> heya dholbach !
<zakame> hey Toadstool !
<Hobbsee> hi dholbach!
<dholbach> ajmitch: not yet, I will have to discuss with him later something else anyway, going to poke him
* ajmitch was talking to lewing & he said 0.1.10 today or tomorrow
<dholbach> hey zakame, Hobbsee
<ajmitch> ok
<dholbach> how are you all?
<TheMuso> Well thanks.
<TheMuso> I have got orca packaged, including a pbuilder test.
* dholbach high-fives TheMuso
<TheMuso> But if I run it from the GNOME run dialog, it crashes gnome-panel, but from a terminal it runs fine. :)
<TheMuso> Go figure.
<dolson> lol
<TheMuso> But it is speaking.
<zakame> hehe
<dholbach> gar!
<ajmitch> garrr!
<dholbach> That's something you should discuss with upstream.
<zakame> w00t
<TheMuso> hmmm. Yeah.
* ajmitch hands dholbach a bottle of rum
<dholbach> Is somebody else's network manager acting odd?
<dholbach> ajmitch: when I had my first coffee, we can talk about rum ;)
<ajmitch> hehe
<jsgotangco> something is blocking rss-glx from being downloaded from the archive
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: how so?
<jsgotangco> im updating 2 machines and both of theym stop at 51% with that package
<jsgotangco> dunno i'll try it again
<ajmitch> I blame your proxy
<jsgotangco> but all the others come in?
<ajmitch> these things happen
<ajmitch> jsgotangco: all I can say is 'works for me'
<ajmitch> just did apt-get update & fetching rss-glx with no problems
<jsgotangco> okies
<jsgotangco> manuall installing it works though
<ajmitch> night all
<Hobbsee> night ajmitch
<dolson> cya ajmitch
<jsgotangco> later
<zakame> bye ajmitch
<tepsipakki> siretart: I uploaded a new gtkpod-aac to REVU yesterday, but it got lost
<tepsipakki> dput says now it is already uploaded, so reuploading doesn't help
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> is 'restricked' part of universe
<viviersf> or is it plain ubuntu ?
<dholbach> viviersf: no
<dholbach> restricted is restricted, main is main, universe is universe and multiverse multiverse
<dholbach> the former two are 'supported' (on CDs, DVDs), the latter not
<lifeless> and never the twain shall meat
<zakame> never?!?
<dolson> mmm, meat
<Tonio_> yop
<siretart> tepsipakki: you did upload that as binary, not as source. binary uploads are ignored
<tepsipakki> oh f..
<siretart> morning, btw
<siretart> tepsipakki: I moved your upload to rejected, you may reupload now
<zakame> morning siretart
<siretart> huhu zakame
<tepsipakki> siretart: ok, debuild didn't generate a sources.changes file without -S.. I needed to build a binary for testing so didn't use -S
<tepsipakki> and mistakenly uploaded the binary
<Tonio_> zakame: netswitch packaged....... I'm working on gnetswitch at 12, and knetswitch toonight ;)
<zakame> Tonio_: rocking!  Even more with xchat-gnome's notification :D
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> it is exceptionnal for me to package a gtk application.... first time I think ;)
<siretart> tepsipakki: I assumed something like that. no problem
<tepsipakki> and good morning =)
<Tonio_> zakame: didn't you revu kleansweep yesterday ? I saw you tlking about that ;)
<zakame> Tonio_: yeah I was supposed to, actually I've the notes here, will post them later (moving to office in a bit ;)
<TheMuso> siretart: Thanks.
<dholbach> TheMuso: did you upload orca to revu too?
<TheMuso> dholbach: Doing it now.
<dholbach> TheMuso: cool, I'll take a look
<TheMuso> It is up.
<TheMuso> dholbach: Some stuff, ie the description and some deps were ripped out or your original attempt.
<dholbach> TheMuso: cool *looking*
<dholbach> TheMuso: Man! Not bad! :)
<dolson> when does Ubuntu Fuzzy Ferret come out?
<dholbach> hehe :)
<TheMuso> dolson: ?
<dholbach> TheMuso: you have my vote!
<dholbach> TheMuso: as soon as you got another one, I'll upload it.
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> dholbach: Thanks heaps. YOu got me all nervous. :)
<dholbach> nervous? :)
<dholbach> So everybody: review TheMuso's package and approve it! The a11y team will be happy with you.
<TheMuso> Yeah. I have tons of respect for all of you. I don't feel that I am up to standard yet. :)
<dholbach> TheMuso: you rock and everybody should be happy with the work you do!
<TheMuso> I haven't done anything yet.
<TheMuso> btw, I worked out how the gfxboot passes on the accessibility option chosen.
<dholbach> Oh nice.
<TheMuso> So I hope to spend some time over the next few days working out gconf settings.
<dolson> TheMuso: you should package LinuxSampler and Qsampler next, fbond seems to not be coming back :(
<dolson> oh, gconf. I see.
<TheMuso> dolson: Totally different issue.
<TheMuso> I am a member of the accessibility team, and we are trying to work out the settings needed for a few different accessibility profiles for the live cd.
<tepsipakki> ok, hopefully last upload of gtkpod-aac is now in REVU, enjoy ;)
<TheMuso> dolson: I will have a look at linuxsampler if you want. I thought that was your baby.
<dolson> TheMuso: I was just kidding around. :) your work is probably more important.. at least  it sounds like it.
<allee> Hi, digikam-doc and digikamimageplugins-doc was never sync from debian.  I assume because it's in nonfree (GFDL, + 'with no Invariant Sections, with no Front-Cover Texts, and with no Back-Cover Texts')
<dholbach> dolson: what is linuxsampler about?
<TheMuso> dholbach: t is an audio sampler, with the ability to read and play proprietary gigsaampler files AFAIK.
<TheMuso> btw, how do I recover my password for revu?
<dolson> dholbach: it's a program that can load Gigasampler sound sample banks and have the sounds triggered by MIDI
<allee> Is an exception for an upload still possible.  Whom to ask?
<dholbach> TheMuso: type your username, without password, hit send
<dholbach> TheMuso: then hit recover
<TheMuso> Thanks.
<dholbach> dolson, TheMuso: sounds nice
<dolson> dholbach: qsampler is the Qt (ick!) gui for it
<dolson> it is on mentors.d.n, but the .diff is ginormous
<dholbach> do we have a different nice and simple recording tool? (i use audacity momentarily)
<dolson> I used Audacity to record all of my songs (except for one)
<siretart> are there versioned dependencies in rpm packages?
<dholbach> dolson: I tried to get marlin going, but it FTBFS and explodes all the time, which is a shame :/
<dolson> dholbach: Audacity, Rezound, TimeMachine, and... Ardour (not really "simple" but it's awesome)
* dolson googles Marlin
<dholbach> http://marlin.sf.net
<dholbach> gnome, gstreamer based
<dholbach> but it's orphaned, I fear
* dholbach will stick to audacity then
<dolson> hmm, no JACK support :(
<dolson> dholbach: do you make music?
* siretart ponders for an UVF request for jack. perhaps this afternoon
<dholbach> dolson: I DJ a bit and make 'mixtapes' to listen to while working and to train my hearing :-)
<dolson> siretart: ? is there a new JACK out?
<dolson> dholbach: like, techno DJ, or wedding DJ?
<dholbach> haha, wedding - that's funny :-)
<siretart>       jack | 3.1.1+cvs20050801-3 |      unstable | source, i386
<siretart>       jack |   3.1.1-14 |        dapper | source, amd64, i386, powerpc
<dholbach> dolson: Drum'n'Bass
<TheMuso> dholbach, dolson, I am also a musician.
<dolson> oh, lol, that jack
<siretart> dholbach: I've seen the debian changelog mentions quite a lot of fixed bugs
<TheMuso> Have done a bit of DJing in the past, not the beatmixing type, and also sing and play piano.
<siretart> but I have to investigate the changes. tbm (the maintainer) is usually quite careful, though
<dolson> siretart: that's the CD ripper you're talking about
<dholbach> TheMuso: wow, cool - I didn't know
<dolson> I wish I could play piano! luckily I got this fancy thing for my guitar, so I can play piano notes (or anything MIDI) by playing my guitar :D
<dholbach> That's cool :-)
<TheMuso> dolson: Cheating. :)
<dholbach> TheMuso: DJing with records or CDs?
<TheMuso> I love being able to play chords and melody at the same time. :)
<TheMuso> anyway, thats OT for here. :)
<TheMuso> dholbach: CDs.
<TheMuso> Records too bulky unfortunately.
<marcin`> hello MOTUS
<dholbach> hey marcin`
<marcin`> short question - what is an url to website with package changes for dapper?
<dholbach> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes
<lionelp> can someone have a look on : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1899
* dholbach goes for a dogwalk
<dolson> dholbach: audacity is really very good. it can do a lot more than I once thought it could.. here's what one of my projects looks like in Audacity: http://aslan.homelinux.com/dana/images/audacity-shot.png
<TheMuso> dolson: You done much with ardour?
<dolson> TheMuso: I just started to look at it when I started up the ubuntu studio wiki
<Toadstool> hi guys
<dholbach> dolson: I just use it to record *one* track and export it to .ogg :-)
<dolson> dholbach: it gets real slow once you hit 12-13 tracks on my hardware
<Toadstool> lionelp: I'm not a MOTU or even a member but I think you should set compat to 5, update your control according to this and use the latest Standards-Version in it
<dholbach> dolson: What I like is the volume per channel preview thingie
<dolson> TheMuso: I did one "remix" which turned more into a cover song, using Ardour. I had tried it before, but had very bad luck in Breezy.. Ardour kept giving a ton of buzzing and stuff, and well, that's when I started bugging Mark about better supporting musicians
<dolson> to which he replied, bugger off twit
<dholbach> can somebody translate "bugger off twit"? :)
<dolson> I will. he said "daniel, tell him about revu and make him learn."
<dholbach> Hehe :)
<dholbach> dolson: You did awesome work in just some weeks.
<dolson> my 11th day as a MOTU-wannabe
<TheMuso> dolson: I must say when I used it for a mixdown project a few years ago, I was using a very highly tweaked Slackware install, witha low latency 2.4 kernel. I had at least 6-8 tracks going, and no probs at all. I was also using a minimal window manager to keep resources down.
<dolson> TheMuso: that's cool. do you have any tunes online I could check out?
<TheMuso> dolson: No, this was for a big band I was in, and I don't have the material any more.
<TheMuso> I haven't really done much in the way of music for a few years, in terms of composition.
<TheMuso> I intend to record/compose this year though.
* dholbach intends to do more this year too :-)
<dolson> I keep planning to record new songs, but I have been busy with packaging mostly and working on my wiki
* dolson wishes libpam-modules was in universe
* dolson wishes his car was back from the shop
* dolson wishes his furnace was repaired so he had heat
<dolson> yeah, I know, that spacey, what a character!
<spacey> :o
<siretart> dolson: you can still prepare a patch for libpam and attach that to a pam report. some core developer can than decide to sponsor your upload
<dolson> oh, he is here now
<spacey> ;(
<dolson> siretart: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/17348
<Ubugtu> malone bug 17348 in pam libpam0g "Please add support for RT prio & nice rlimits" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] 
<siretart> dolson: this is all what is needed: http://librarian.launchpad.net/1557675/pam-0.79-rlimits.patch?
<dolson> yeah
<dolson> it'd be good if bash and glibc were patched too, but the pam patch there is sufficient. I have been using it since.. whatever day I discovered that stuff
<dolson> pam 0.80 already has that stuff built in
<dolson> oh wow, there's pam 0.99.3.0 now
<TheMuso> Was it just me, or did others just get a flood of messages to ubuntu-devel@?
<dolson> yeah, like ~30
<TheMuso> And some that were many weeks old?
<TheMuso> Sounds about right.
<dolson> lol, yes
<TheMuso> Approx 38 or so for me.
<dolson> I had a bunch unread already, so I don't know exactly, but that's about right
<TheMuso> ...and more.
<TheMuso> dolson: Have you seen liblscp? It doesn't depend on LinuxSampler. Is that right?
<dolson> TheMuso: nope, it's in dapper
<TheMuso> What is?
<dolson> liblscp. it only depends on libc6
<dolson> I guess I meant to say, yup, that is right
<dolson> me engrish bad
<TheMuso> That kinda doesn't make sense to me.
<TheMuso> Is that another frontend or something?
<dolson> well linuxsampler would depend on liblscp
<TheMuso> Ah right.
<dolson> the question is, WHY is liblscp in debian/dapper, but not linuxsampler?
<TheMuso> Good question that.
<dolson> I will find out
<dolson> hmm. no reason. I did an apt-cache dump-avail and searched for any pkgs that depend on it, or even suggests it, and none do
<dolson> it is a mystery!
<TheMuso> liblscp is not even the latest version.
<dolson> the same version as debian. presumably no one cares, since it's not used for anything at all
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<dolson> actually, it is the latest "stable" version
<TheMuso> It is too.
<dolson> I wonder why the links there are all 404s
<TheMuso> The other stable download links on the page are not there. I get 404.
<TheMuso> So are the unstable links.
<dolson> so are the debian package links
<dolson> and rpm package links
<dolson> and the wallpaper!
<TheMuso> There goes that plan. :)
<dolson> I was fine with none of the software being available to download, but the wallpaper?!!?
<TheMuso> I was going to have a look f they were available, but since they aren't...
<dolson> linuxsampler and qsampler are in mentors.debian.net
<TheMuso> Waiting to be uploaded etc?
<dolson> I am not entirely certain how m.d.n works, but I think it's maybe something similar to revu.. where the pros can help out the lamerz like me and get their packages into shape
<TheMuso> Right.
<TheMuso> Did you say someone was working on them for Ubuntu?
<dolson> well, fbond said he was going to take the m.d.n pkgs and whip them into shape, but he's been |away for over a day. I hope he comes back soon and lets me know if he will have the time to do it, like asap
<dolson> it seems rather silly for a project like that to have every download link broken.. the CVS was last updated 10 days ago or less
<TheMuso> Right.
<dolson> ah, hardware failure
<dolson> since december 3rd.. :\
<dolson> luckily they had qsampler on sf.net, but not so lucky for linuxsampler itself
<TheMuso> Yeah.
<dolson> hmm, qsampler tarball has debian/ already
<dolson> qsampler uploaded
<TheMuso> Another a11y app for the console, speechd-up uploaded.
<dholbach> whoo!
<dolson> now I just need to find the linuxsampler tarball, and I'm all set
<TheMuso> dholbach: I'm not finished with a11y packages et.
<TheMuso> I want to update the kernel-patch-speakup package so it can be used with the dapper kernel.
<dholbach> TheMuso: you're doing great anyway
<marcin`> hello all
<marcin`> I got a problem with dpkg
<marcin`> could someone tell me why I get this: 'Not replacing deleted config file /etc/...'
<marcin`> error very often when I'm trying to install package?
<marcin`> it makes me very angry because I work on package then build it upload to my local apt repository
<marcin`> and on installation I get this error
<marcin`> wtf?
<dolson> marcin`: is this for packages you made?
<marcin`> dolson: yes
<dolson> marcin`: what did you make them with?
<marcin`> dolson: ?
<dolson> did you use debuild or pbuilder or checkinstall?
<marcin`> dpkg-buildpackage
<minghua> marcin`: most likely you need --force-confmiss option in your dpkg command
<marcin`> minghua: doesn't work
<dolson> lintian doesn't complain about conffiles?
<marcin`> minghua: have been trying that a lot of times
<minghua> marcin`: Hmm, what about dpkg -S /etc/... (the file mentioned)?
<marcin`> minghua: apt-get --purge remove mypackage then dpkg -i --force-confmiss... no success
<minghua> marcin`: sorry, out of ideas then
<marcin`> it's really annoying
<marcin`> hehh found workaround....
<marcin`> this config file I mentioned contains password to mysql-database
<marcin`> when I input the same password - dpkg doesn't regenerate file and says "Not replacing... blablabla
<marcin`> and then package is installed but broken
<marcin`> if I input _different_ password then voilaI got new config file...
<Mithrandir> it's not a message from dpkg, then.  Probably ucf or something.
<marcin`> what is ucf?
<minghua> marcin`: a package, used to deal with conffiles
<Mithrandir> no, not conffiles.
<minghua> oh sorry
<Mithrandir> it lets you deal with generated files almost as if they were conffiles
<TheMuso> This next package I want to upload is an update to a package already in universe. Should I still send it through revu? I guess this would warrent an UVF as it is a new version.
<dholbach> yeah, revu + uvf sounds good
<TheMuso> So I send the UVF request to the list?
<dholbach> yeah
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> Uploaded to REVU, and UVF sent to motu list.
<TheMuso> And I am off to bed.
<TheMuso> Night all.
<dholbach> good night, TheMuso
<ulrik> heya.. I'm looking for someone to tell me what's holding the latest released fglrx out of the dapper archives?
<siretart> ulrik: you mean this upload: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/dapper-changes/2006-February/006600.html
<ulrik> siretart: hehe, that EXACTLY what I mean, yes.. ;)
<zakame> evening MOTUs :D
<tseng> dholbach: ping
<tseng> dholbach: any restriction on syncing a NEW package from debian (nagios2)
<tseng> dholbach: i see no reason not to
<dholbach> No, until FeatureFreeze not
<dholbach> go ahead
<tepsipakki> there's also libpam-krb5-1.2.0-2 (dapper has -1)
<tepsipakki> oh, nagios-2.0 has been released, sweet
<xerox_> Howdy people.
<xerox_> Anybody has some minutes to help me decyphering the new files popped up in my package on revu? <http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1886>
<tseng> dholbach: i mailed elmo, i guess it will get in someday
<dholbach> tseng: me too
<tseng> dholbach: *hugs*
<xerox_> The other one seem to go better <http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1887>
<tseng> someone remind me how to change between split windows in vim?
<ogra> :bn ?
<jamessan> tseng: <C-w><C-w> will toggle between two windows
<jamessan> <C-w>h/j/k/l will move around among the windows like h/j/k/l move around normally
<lionelp> Does somoene have time to have a look on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1899 ?
<ulrik> siretart: about how long does it usually take from accept, until the packages can be found in archive.ubuntu.com?
* xerox_ is in doubt.
<xerox_> http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/libsvg-0602200825/REVU_report
<xerox_> I don't know how to fix the md5sum problem  o_O
<siretart> ulrik: since it creates new binary packages, it is in the binary NEW queue, which is processed about once a week. considering that we are talking about a kernel package, which needs extensive package, I'd say as soon as Kamion processes it. perhaps this evening or tomorrow (just a very vaague guess)
<ulrik> siretart: allright.. I'm really looking forward to it.. :) got a T43 yesterday, and would really like to try it with recent drivers.. (ACPI suspend would be nice)
<siretart> fglrx and acpi suspend? huh?
<xerox_> dholbach: I don't know who should I ask exactly, but you'd better nuke libsvg and libsvg-cairo.  I was wrong in trying to package them.
<woutervis> Hi, I'm trying to correct a translation in  a package using launchpad. However, there are 999 translated strings, and on each page only ten are displayed. Is there a way to search in for a specific translation?
<ulrik> siretart: according to the release-info of fglrx, the latest version should better handle ACPI suspend correctly, I think?
<ulrik> (might have mixed something up, though.. I'm getting dead tired.)
<siretart> ulrik: I don't care for fglrx
<ulrik> siretart: allrighty.. :) I wish I didn't.. :)
<dolson> note to self: don't touch computer reset button with foot
<Yagisan> :) nice. I usually hit mine when I miss the cd-rom eject button
<dolson> hmm, I wonder if hub just did that
<jpatrick> can someone poke http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1917 ?
<sladen> jpatrick: did you see the existing comments?
<jpatrick> sladen: I fixed them
<sladen> jpatrick: fantastic
<dolson> *cough* http://rivironline.com/ubuntu-6.10.png *cough*
<jpatrick> hehe
<xerox_> Yay :-)
<dolson> make your vote count!
<dolson> that is Maximus the Sable Ferret, and he listens to the people!
<zakame> whoa
<dolson> zakame: let not your heart be troubled! Maximus is here for *you*
<dolson> dholbach: I sure hope you have registered your vote
<apachelogger> re
<dolson> re
<jpatrick> dolson: how are the votes coming along?
<dolson> jpatrick: looks like it's been rigged by Edgy Emu's brother
<jpatrick> :)
<dolson> that's ok, because Maximus the Sable won't give up so easily. No, this is not another Stockwell Day!
<dolson> TheMuso, dholbach, fbond|away: I just got the latest stable source for LinuxSampler.. going to do it as fast as I can here. just FYI
<dholbach> dolson: NICE!
<dolson> dholbach: I had to get it from CVS, but the project leader gave me the instructions on how to get and build the .orig tarball for the release.. know what I'm sayin'? funky commands that give me the tar.gz.. ooooh yeah
<dolson> they had a massive hardware failure on Dec. 3rd, so this is the only way to get the src right now
<LaserJock> hi thierry
<thierry> hi LaserJock
<thierry> LaserJock : I wonder if octovae2.1 is only a terminal apps or if it's me who don't know how to use it
<thierry> octave2.1 sorry
<LaserJock> thierry: no, I think octave is a terminal app. There are several frontends I think but it itself is a CLI.
<thierry> LaserJock : ok thanks
<LaserJock> Is there a way to see if sync went through other than just checking the repos? Do they show up in dapper-changes or anything like that?
<dolson> I hope you're talking about the dssi sync.. :|
<LaserJock> I'm talking about any of the syncs. I don't want to bug people. I just want to know if I can see a status or have some indication of when it went through.
<slomo_> you see them on dapper-changes and get a mail by launchpad as if you uploaded it yourself
<LaserJock> for syncs? awesome
<LaserJock> can somebody give me an example of a package that has multiple licenses (not GPL or BSD)?
<tseng> LaserJock: mysql?
<tseng> LaserJock: qt?
<LaserJock> tseng: thanks
<hub> LaserJock: Mozilla
<hub> LaserJock: OOo 1.0
<LaserJock> hub: thanks. I'm trying to fix the ubuntu-docs debian/copyright but it is somewhat confusing to me.
<LaserJock> ok, so do I need to explicitely list which files are under which license if there is more than one or can I do a general description.
<dolson> per file
<dolson> I asked this yesterday :)
<LaserJock> for instance everything in ubuntu-docs is FDL/CC-SA except the Ubuntu Packaging Guide which is GPL?
<LaserJock> dolson: are you positive? that would insane for ubuntu-docs
<dolson> well if everything is under FDL except one part, I am pretty sure you just list the exceptions
<dholbach> directories should work too
<LaserJock> dholbach: ok, well that would be a bit better.
<LaserJock> dholbach: do I reference the installation path or the source path?
<dholbach> source
<segfault>  slapd-smbk5pwd - slapd overlay to update Kerberos keys and Samba password hashes
<segfault> could this still go in dapper?
<segfault> :)
<dholbach> that's in Debian already?
<segfault> nope, i just build it
<dholbach> then it has to go through the REVU process until Feb 23rd
<jpatrick> can someone advocate http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1922 ?
<segfault> humm
<lucas> hello
<lucas> </work> :-)
<dolson> hi lucas
<Gloubiboulga> evening Tonio_
<Tonio_> Gloubiboulga: hi ;)
<Gloubiboulga> comment a va Tonio_ ? *switch se portent bien ? :p
<lucas> pff trop de francais ici ;)
<Gloubiboulga> hehe
<Tonio_> Gloubiboulga: reste juste  packager knetswitch
<Tonio_> je suis dessus
<Tonio_> j'ai pas splitt le package netswitch par contre
<Tonio_> ca build, mais j'aipas grand chose sous la main pour tester
<Tonio_> j'upload tout dans qques minutes
<Gloubiboulga> ok, je vais regarder a :)
<Gloubiboulga> pour m'instruire, pas pour reviewer ;)
<Mithrandir> you spoke French last week, switch to another language this week.
<Gloubiboulga> Mithrandir, that's true :)
<dolson> fbond|away: ping
* dolson crosses fingers and builds
<TheMuso> Hey all.
<TheMuso> dolson: How goges it?
<jpatrick> hello TheMuso
<TheMuso> s/goges/goes/
<dolson> TheMuso: not so good
<dolson> TheMuso: linuxsampler is not building with gcc 4.0
<TheMuso> oooo
<dolson> I am so close
<dolson> actually, it's failing on some ASM, from the looks of it
<TheMuso> That won't be good for multi-arch support.
<dolson> I wish I knew asm
<TheMuso> I don't really know asm either. I am just thinking about how it would get built on powerpc. Perhaps they do have code in there for powerpc though.
<dolson> it fails on a line that says :  "%eax", "%edx", "%edi", and the error is memory input 2 is not directly accessible
<dolson> probably means nothing to you
<TheMuso> Not really.
<dolson> I don't think it's a solution to make it depend on gcc-3.3
<dolson> I need a nap... it's now almost 3:30pm with no sleep overnight again. :\
<TheMuso> Any MOTUs around? I think I found a small correction I need to make to some dependancy info for a package I uploaded to REVU. Should I just re-upload it?
<Kyral> yah
<TheMuso> Kyral: Thanks.
<Kyral> well, I'm not a mOTU lol
<jpatrick> I'm am, but reupload anyhow
<TheMuso> done
<sistpoty> hi folks
<Hobbsee> hi sistpoty :)
<jpatrick> hello sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi Hobbsee, jpatrick
<TheMuso> argh. More errors. I guess I shouldn't have done this package at night when I wasn't at the top of my game. :S
<sistpoty> wow, I don't know what I did, my two packages passed new today (and were only uploaded yesterday) :)
<jpatrick> lucky
* jpatrick uploaded 4 packages, so far only one's come out
<TheMuso> Does anybody know how to fix this? This package I am working on gets a binary built that referrs to its needed libraries like so when examined with ldd: libspeechd.so.1 => /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/../../../libspeechd.so.1 (0xb7f2a000)
<TheMuso> Is that a problem with the way the original library was built, or with the way this package builds?
<sistpoty> TheMuso: you could try to call configure with --disable-rpath
<TheMuso> Thanks. Will try that.
<Kyral> Gah all these new people are making me look bad lol
<TheMuso> sistpoty: sistpoty Doesn't seem to be an option.
* Kyral starts filing ITPs for he packages he cannot get into Dapper before the Feature Freeze
<sistpoty> TheMuso: can you post the linking command for the binary somewhere?
* Kyral smirks
<Kyral> If I can't get them into Ubuntu for Dapper, I'll get them to Sid and ask for Syncs when the time comes :D
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Give me a sec.
<TheMuso> sistpoty: gcc -g -O2 -o speechd-up speechd_up-speechd-up.o speechd_up-options.o  /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/../../..//libspeechd.so -lm -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/../../../ -Wl,--rpath -Wl,/usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu/4.0.3/../../../
<TheMuso> Looks like thats how it links it.
* mode/#ubuntu-motu [+o fbond]  by ChanServ
<TheMuso> Nasty.
<fbond> dolson: check linuxsampler homepage
<fbond> that error is mentioned there under FAQ
<fbond> it's a gcc thing
<sistpoty> TheMuso: yes, the -rpatch option is the wrong thing here
<sistpoty> (as far as i can tell)
<TheMuso> hmmm
<TheMuso> Looks like it is some autoconf foo. I will go and grab some breakfast and come back to have a look at it.
<TheMuso> Found references to it in aclocal.m4
<sistpoty> TheMuso: I'm just looking at gnome-orca: your debian/copyright is wrong, the files are LPGL, not GPL
<sistpoty> TheMuso: and please remove the commented out debhelper commands from debian/rules
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Ok.
<sistpoty> (maybe I'll find some more things after the package is built)
<TheMuso> sistpoty: I foud reference to --disable-path in aclocal.m4. Do you know how one would enable that in configure.in?
<sistpoty> TheMuso: not really
<sistpoty> TheMuso: checked configure-options that are there already?
<TheMuso> Yeah I did. It is not an option for the configure script
<sistpoty> TheMuso: is the package on revu/where could I get the sources to take a look?
<TheMuso> sistpoty: It is on revuv, called speechd-up. There are other errors like the COPYING file that I have included etc, manpage not in place, which I have fixed.
* sistpoty looks
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Anything else with gnome-orca? If not, I'l re-upload.
<sistpoty> TheMuso: I couldn't build it right now, because I can't install python2.4-dev in pbuilder :(
<TheMuso> Oh.
<TheMuso> Ok, I'll upload my chnged package.
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Would copying out the section in aclocal.m4 for --disable-path into the configure.in break anything? I was thinking of trying that.
<sistpoty> TheMuso: if I call configure right from the top-src-dir, it works to call it with configure --disable-rpath
<TheMuso> ?
<TheMuso> It wasn't listed in the help options.
<TheMuso> Let me try that again.
<sistpoty> no, it's a secret option ;)
<sistpoty> (dunno where exactly from autconf this comes)
<TheMuso> new gnome-orca uploaded.
<TheMuso> Still doesn't work for me.
<sistpoty> TheMuso: it works as an option, but the result is still the same :(
<TheMuso> Oh right.
<TheMuso> --rpath still gets used as a flag as well.
<keyes> how can I log me to revu  (where can I found my password) ?
<TheMuso> keyes: Have you uploaded a package?
<keyes> yes
<TheMuso> Ok, enter your email address, and choose login.
<TheMuso> There will be a link there for you to recover your password, which will be encrypted with your public key.
<TheMuso> bbl folks. Got a few chores to do.
<keyes> (ok thanks
<lucas> any news regarding the current sync requests backlog ?
<TheMuso> back
<LaserJock> lucas: not that I know of
* sistpoty doesn't know anything as well
<ajmitch> morning all
<ajmitch> lucas: no news today
<ajmitch> dholbach: have UVF requests been made?
<sistpoty> TheMuso: only thing I found right now is: http://wiki.debian.org/RpathIssue
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Thanks.
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<LaserJock> hi ajmitch
<apachelogger> raphink: are you around?
<trappist> the packager listed in a lot of packages is actually the debian packager, and I've seen some debian packagers get really hacked off about that fact.  are these packages just waiting to be picked up by an ubuntu maintainer?
<raphink> apachelogger: a bit
<crimsun> trappist: if they're direct syncs, it's moot.
<apachelogger> raphink: can you review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1903 when you got a minute?
<raphink> apachelogger: not right now
<raphink> apachelogger: can you send it to me by email so I do it later?
<apachelogger> sure
<trappist> I see.  well the package that brought it to my attention is actually my own project, and debian doesn't seem to be keeping up with updates, and I'm having a hard time figuring out how to work toward maintainership of the ubuntu package.
<crimsun> trappist: you should really work toward maintainership of the debian package, which leads to easy syncs in{to} ubuntu
<trappist> I s'pose I could look into that, but I'm not really involved in the debian community so I suspect the barrier to entry there will be greater.
<crimsun> apachelogger: libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.2.3) is unnecessary in debian/control:Build-Depends, as kdelibs4-dev already depends on it.
<apachelogger> crimsun: thx
<marcin`> raphink: hello
<marcin`> hello MOTU's
<marcin`> raphink: vtigercrm package is in my opinion ready in 97%
<dholbach> night guys
<raphink> marcin`: good :)
<TheMuso> Night dholbach .
<marcin`> I want to polish few little things but they aren't in fact anything important
<marcin`> btw question
<marcin`> I got pretty scarry lintian output
<marcin`> it says that "executable-not-elf-or-script ....."
<raphink> marcin`: check the chmod for the files
<marcin`> and it's because some php and html files are set as executables
<TheMuso> sistpoty: The chrpath utility does the job. Will drop that in and make it a build dep.
<marcin`> my question is - what to do with these files?
<marcin`> fixup permissions or use lintian overrides?
<raphink> fixup marcin`
<trappist> crimsun: btw I implemented 'list' in asoundconf as you suggested, and got an unceremonious smackdown before finally getting it merged.
<raphink> marcin`: and please don't use override, I hate them
<marcin`> raphink: ok
<marcin`> and another question: are there any plans to implement conditional dependencies in dpkg/apt ?
<TheMuso> sistpoty: Thanks again.
<raphink> no idea
<crimsun> trappist: I saw.
<crimsun> trappist: Martin's just very overworked; I doubt he meant it to be harsh.
<trappist> yeah he was cool about it
<trappist> that was the 2nd thing I ever did in python and I'll be happy if it's the last
<lifeless> trappist: are you a beer ?
<trappist> I am
<lifeless> Chimay?
<trappist> premiere, even
<lifeless> not the Grande Reserve ?
<trappist> nah.
<trappist> the premiere is so well-rounded, and the grande reserve has an unfortunate hint of greenness.  plus I can never remember what it tasted like the next day.
<andrewski> is this an appropriate place for a non-MOTU to ask about developing Ubuntu packages?
<azeem> andrewski: yes
<TheMuso> andrewski: We are all ears. :)
<lfittl> sistpoty: ping
<andrewski> TheMuso: it's a long question. :)
<sistpoty> lfittl: pong
<TheMuso> I'm sort of a non-motu, more of a motu hopeful.
<andrewski> ok... i've followed the pbuilder howto on the wiki to start working on a package, and i figured i'd start small by backporting a dapper package for breezy.  (sistpoty had emailed me some helpful tips on the ubuntu-motu list.)  however, when creating my breezy distro in pbuilder, i get the following error: "W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/5987/. dpkg --force-depends --install" (there's more, but
<andrewski> also, pbuilder complained about validating a few packages, and it seems to be the same set every time.
<sistpoty> andrewski: does pbuilder fail, because it cannot validate the packages?
<TheMuso> Ok, new speechd-up package going up to revu, with a LOT of errrors corrected, and  properly linked binary.
<andrewski> sistpoty: well, it retrieves and validates all packages before complaining, but the step preceding that warning is "I: Installing core packages...."  i'm not sure if that answers your question though. :)
<andrewski> sistpoty: oh, and hello and thanks for that how-to. :)
<sistpoty> np ;)
<sistpoty> andrewski: no, doesn't really answer the question...
<sistpoty> brb
#ubuntu-motu 2007-02-19
<hub> so I put a generic address
<hub> ok, fine
<geser> hub: you can add yourself as XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<hub> yeah I did that too
<hub> :-)
<hub> sometime I just which error message where more verbose
<hub> like pointing to that URL
<hub> ...
<hub> I just wish I had more RAM
<tsmithe> hub, i uploaded the latest enblend-3.0, and gave you credit in the copyright file
<tsmithe> hey you saw :)
<givre> bddebian: if you have some time to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4408 . It fix a bunch of translation issue, and fix priority (was extra instead of optionel)
<givre> thanks :)
<bddebian> Dang, what do I look like the review king? :)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: yep
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes
<givre> bddebian: yes the review king :)
* bddebian puts his crown on ajmitch
<ajmitch> it don't fit
<LaserJock> hi bddebian and ajmitch 
* ajmitch is not worthy
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<bddebian> LaserJock: Do you have a gpib board?
<LaserJock> at work yes
<bddebian> Ah, I've been talking to the upstream maintainer and a guy trying to package the newer version
<bddebian> We might need a tester ;-P
<LaserJock> bddebian: oh ok
<LaserJock> bddebian: I run the National Instruments proprietary drivers
<LaserJock> but I think I have an ancient (breezy or maybe dapper) Ubuntu partition on there I could use to test
<ajmitch> and he admits to proprietary drivers
<LaserJock> why not?
<LaserJock> I use Nvidia and ATI proprietary drivers too
* ajmitch uses nvidia binary drivers 
<LaserJock> and madwifi but I'm not sure if that's proprietary or not exactly
<bddebian> Actually he was asking me about firmware.  Got any thoughts?  I thought maybe a seperate package in Multivers?
<bddebian> +e
<ajmitch> so RMS is probably going to stalk me & hunt me down
<LaserJock> hehe, we should have have nightmares of RMS standing over us with a gnu horn
<Lathiat> apt-get install vrms
<Q-FUNK> LaserJock: madwifi is not properietary. it's just sloppy code that the LKML would not touch with a 10-foot pole.
<ajmitch> he's probably still in the Worker's Paradise
<Lathiat> that program possibly needs updating for use with ubuntu to recognise multiverse
* bddebian files package removal request for vrms
* Lathiat smirks
<LaserJock> wait, is madwifi the one for atheros cards?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Q-FUNK> yup
<LaserJock> k, that's what I thought
<LaserJock> it's always just worked so I didn't even know I needed it for a long time
<givre> bddebian: forget the review request, i need to fix an other issue anyway. sorry to bother you ;)
<bddebian> givre: No worries :-)
<cbx33> hi guys
<ajmitch> hello
<cbx33> if I have a package that installs a file
<cbx33> and in the next release of the pacakge, I want to change that file name
<cbx33> does just chaning it in the source and the .install file make the old one get remove and the new one added?
<ajmitch> yes
<cbx33> excellent
<ajmitch> you can move/rename files within packages without problems, as long as they're not conffiles
<ajmitch> since conffiles are special
<cbx33> right
<cbx33> because conf files are preserved when a package is removed?
<cbx33> unless a purge is done?
<ajmitch> and they're handled in interesting ways
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> ajmitch, how does the version numbering work
<cbx33> 0.1.0-0ubuntu1
<cbx33> for example
<cbx33> if I have a new upstream version
<cbx33> what does the next version become
<cbx33> 0.1.1-0ubuntu1 ?
<lifeless> yes
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> thanks
<cbx33> what's the best way to go about finding a memory leak
<cbx33> ?
<RAOF> Using a memory-managed language :P
<cbx33> heh
<RAOF> Alternatively, valgrind is apparently pretty good.
<cbx33> will it work wit ha python program?
<RAOF> I don't think so.
<RAOF> Hm.  How do you leak memory in a python program?
<jdong> RAOF: LOL
<cbx33> well i have no idea
<jdong> RAOF: by maintaining erroneous references
<cbx33> I'm using the python-opengl bindings
<jdong> RAOF: or by deleting objects with cross-references
<jdong> RAOF: both of which defeat garbage collection
<cbx33> jdong, if i have a class which get's overwritten with a new instance of that smae class every now and then
<cbx33> will that cause a problem?
<jdong> cbx33: that will not;
<jdong> garbage collection will fix that
<cbx33> yeh thought so
<cbx33> hmm
<jdong> well depends on the class
<jdong> if you have a class containing A linking to B and B linking to A
<cbx33> it's a self written class nothing complicated, just a few gtk pixbufs
<cbx33> no....nothing like that
<jdong> but you only do that when you want to break a language :D
<jdong> lol
<cbx33> :)
<jdong> cbx33: if it's leaking then it's probably the subsystem/bindings
<cbx33> damn
<jdong> cbx33: btw you're Pete Savage, right?
<cbx33> that's a lot harder to fix
<cbx33> I am indeed
* jdong trying to remember names here :)
<cbx33> I'm hoping that's a good thing ;)
<jdong> cool, nice to meet you :)
<jdong> haha
<cbx33> nice to meet you too
<_ion> ;-)
<_ion> ma031714 < jdong> cbx33: btw you're Pete Savage, right?
<_ion> ma031716 < cbx33> that's a lot harder to fix
<jdong> _ion: haha :)
<cbx33> haha
<cbx33> true though
<cbx33> well if anyone is interested in an opengl photo viewer ;)
<jdong> cbx33: you mean an opengl RAM drainer? ;-)
<cbx33> jdong, of course ;)
<cbx33> it was a little project to see if I could program opengl....
<cbx33> and...well...I can
<_ion> gliv - image viewer using gdk-pixbuf and OpenGL
<ajmitch> f-spot uses opengl bindings now too :)
<RAOF> How does it get its opengl bindings?
<jdong> libmono-opengl :D
<jdong> or whatever
<RAOF> Because I've been looking at packaging Tao, and it seems horrible from a packaging point of view
<cbx33> _ion, cool
<cbx33> phimage does things slightly different
<cbx33> I just wish it didn't start eating system resources
<cbx33> it must be the bindings
<ajmitch> RAOF: it bundles Tao
<ajmitch> why is Tao horrible from a packaging point of view?
<RAOF> Becasue I couldn't find any way to get it to install in a sane place.
<RAOF> It either just builds a bunch of .dlls, which I'd then have to manually install into the GAC, or it really, really wants to be built in /usr
<cbx33> anyway
<cbx33> nn all
<RAOF> Hm, also, is there anywhere where I can view the NEW queue?  It's on launchpad somewhere, isn't it?
<ajmitch> launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+queue
<bddebian> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+queue
<RAOF> Thanks muchly.  Just want to see where Specto's gone :)
<bddebian> Hmm, what to do, what to do..
<LaserJock> I'm sure there are some science bugs around ....
<bddebian> Well I'm debating between gpib and reviews :-(
<jdong> LOL I love myself
<ajmitch> review!
<jdong> <jdong> Oh btw, Kp isn't Kp. It's actually Kp+Ki+Kd
* jdong loves explaining legacy code thru the Oh btw method.
<RAOF> Well, you could apply my debdiff to gnome-compiz-manager and review that :)
* ajmitch wonders if anyone understands jdong 
<Hobbsee> nope
<LaserJock> nope
<ajmitch> that's alright then
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee 
<_ion> I wish compiz-extra from REVU would get in in time.
<jdong> ajmitch: hehe EE stuff
<jdong> PID control
<jdong> I kinda deceptively named some variables
<RAOF> _ion: I wish gandalfn would get back to me so I could fix gnome-compiz-manager
<pochu> RAOF: do you mean desktop-effects?
<RAOF> pochu: No, I mean gnome-compiz-manager, a nice simple Compiz configuration thingy
<pochu> RAOF: is it similar to desktop-effects?
<RAOF> pochu: Kinda.
<RAOF> But a more complete set of configuration thingies.
<pochu> RAOF: that's fine :)
<RAOF> Hm.  How long should I wait for a reply before just fixing the trivial problems raised in the review.
<LaserJock> RAOF: what were the problems?
<RAOF> Build dep on a too-low version of debhelper, DebianMaintainer Spec.
<RAOF> Oh, and bumping compat up from 4 to 5
<RAOF> http://raof.dyndns.org/gnome-compiz-manager.debdiff should fix them all.
<LaserJock> why would you need to wait? is the package on REVU one by gandalfn?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> It's not my package, I just want to get it in :)
<LaserJock> well, it's kinda silly to be waiting on just that :/
<RAOF> Otherwise I'd be summoning the king of review, bddebian, for another review :)
<RAOF> Yeah.  But I don't really want to step on anyone's toes.
<bddebian> If someone else reviews it and give an ack, I'll fix those two errors and upload
<bddebian> Gah, where the fsck are these build/foo dirs coming from..
<RAOF> bddebian: More tarball.mk fun?
<Q-FUNK> bddebian: which build/foor dirs?
<Q-FUNK> bddebian: the targets?
<bddebian> Gah, I found it.. Sheesh.  Hmm
<RAOF> Nice monologue :)
<bddebian> He does cp -a linux-gpib build in debian/rules
<LaserJock> anybody have a PDA recommendation?
<bddebian> They all suck
<LaserJock> good to know ;-)
<Hobbsee> bddebian: sucks!
<bddebian> Yeah he does :-(
<crimsun> nokia 770?
<hub> n800
<LaserJock> maybe I should just stick to sticky notes that I lose all the time :-)
<zul> LaserJock: why dont you use the gnome sticky notes applet?
<_ion> "Nokia", as in "one of the most vehement lobbyists of software patents in EU"? :-)
<LaserJock> zul: I need it when I'm not at my computer
<LaserJock> I have iCal/Google Calendar for on-computer
<LaserJock> all I need is something so I don't forget meetings :/
<crimsun> got a watch or a mobile phone?
<LaserJock> google calendar +SMS works ok for some things
<LaserJock> crimsun: both, but it hasn't proven very successful
<crimsun> how is /adding/ gadgetry going to help, then?
<LaserJock> ummm, it'd make me feel better? :-)
<bddebian> crimsun: Do you have a sec to take a quick look at something for me?
<crimsun> bddebian: boarding a plane shortly, tomorrow?
<bddebian> Damn. Sure, thx
<ajmitch> hi crimsun, bye crimsun :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: How about you?  http://pastebin.us/14617
<ajmitch> what about me?
<bddebian> What's wrong there?
<ajmitch> you expect me to know with that little context?
<bddebian> Yep
<ajmitch> too bad
<bddebian> I don't know how it's working at all :-)
<bddebian> But when it trys to cd into build/language/python it chokes
<ajmitch> well you're changing the directory it's working in later
<bddebian> Did you see my note about how he was trying to do it?
<ajmitch> didn't say much
<bddebian> How about this? http://pastebin.us/14619
<ajmitch> doesn't say why it's not creating the dir
<bddebian> The dir is there
<RAOF> bddebian: Hey, doesn't that try to cd to "build/language/python/build/language/python"?
<RAOF> You could possibly add a "&& cd ../../../" before the "done" in the for loop
* _ion often prefers something like for foo in bar; do (cd somewhere; ...); done
* RAOF doesn't know enough make syntax to be confident spawning subshells :)
<_ion> It's sh syntax.
<RAOF> Hm.  Maybe I'm confusing myself with cdbs, but aren't debhelper rules files make files?
* RAOF goes and checks.
<_ion> Well, all the Makefile rules are sh command lines.
<RAOF> Oh, well that makes it easier.
<_ion> (with make escaping)
<bddebian> Well shit, I can't get any of them to work :(
<RAOF> bddebian: What's not working?  Still same error message?
<RAOF> Let me help, you're awesome :)
<bddebian> Yeah, still same problem :-(
<RAOF> Wanna pastbin the problem?
<RAOF> You're now doing one of "&& cd ../../../"
<RAOF> Or just spawning the command in a new shell?
<bddebian> Tried the cd ../../../ to no avail
<bddebian> What do you mean spawning command in a new shell?
<RAOF> Just putting it all in ( do_stuff ) things.
<RAOF> bddebian: Maybe you could echo `pwd` in the loop?
<RAOF> For debugging purposes?
<bddebian> It was already:
<bddebian>         for python in $(PYVERS); do \
<bddebian>           (cd build/language/python;\
<bddebian>             python$$PYVERS build/language/python/setup.py build;)\ done
<bddebian> Oh crap, I left that path in there. Grr
<RAOF> Ok, I can help by merely making you see your own mistakes :)
<bddebian> heh
<RAOF> Working?
<bddebian> Dunno yet, it takes forever to build :-(
<RAOF> I need to get some pbuilder action on my new Core Duo 2 laptop. :)
<jdong> RAOF: if you have a fat upload link help me encode 5 seasons of family guy!
<jdong> x264 can really use one of those Core 2's
<RAOF> jdong: 1Mbit, soon.  Probably not fat enough :)
<jdong> RAOF: that's fat enough to help me work on family guy :D
<jdong> and I definitely have permission from FOX and Seth MacFarlane :)
<bddebian> heh
<RAOF> Thinking of encoding, no matter how tempted you are you should not buy "Monty Python's Personal Best"
<RAOF> It seemed like it should be a bunch of cool Flying Circus sketches, and it is... kinda.
<RAOF> Except, they're truncated.  They only show half-sketches!
* RAOF wants to kill whichever exec decided that would be a good idea.  With a sword!
* tonyyarusso starts his pbuilder dl...
* RAOF looks at upgrading to 24Mbit/1Mbit ADSL2+
<bddebian> RAOF: Enjoy: http://pastebin.us/14622  :-)
<tonyyarusso> Weeeee dialup
<RAOF> Dialup FTW!
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<elkbuntu> dialup > nothing
<RAOF> bddebian: Isn't that exactly the same setup you had before?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: true
<bddebian> RAOF: It fails the same, no matter what
* RAOF considers getting the source package.
<RAOF> bddebian: So doing: "cd build/language/python && python$pyver setup.py install --root=/tmp/buildd/gpib-3.2.08+svn1451/debian/tmp && cd ../../../ ;" doesn't work?  :(
<RAOF> Or the equivalent part from the debian/rules file.
<RAOF> :(
<RAOF> bddebian: The source packages are on REVU, right?
<bddebian> Oh hmm, maybe I forgot the &&
<joejaxx> bddebian: if there is already a package in revu but it has not been touched in months how can i upload source for that package to be revu'd?
<bddebian> joejaxx: If you just upload it it will overwrite it, but ideally you should try to contact the original uploader before hijacking a package
<joejaxx> bddebian: alright
<joejaxx> ah
<joejaxx> Toadstool: ping :)
<tonyyarusso> Whoo, pbuilder moved on to the Bs!  And with that, I'm off.
<RAOF> bddebian: Worked it out yet?  Or should I really have a look at the source :)
<bddebian> Nah, I'm busy with Oblivion now ;-)
<RAOF> :)
<LaserJock> bddebian: drinking your way to oblivion? ;-)
<bddebian> Heh, probably should be :)
<ajmitch> hah
* ajmitch looks around for something to drink
<joejaxx> lol
* LaserJock hands ajmitch some water
<joejaxx> how is everyone doing?
<ajmitch> water? you trying to kill me?
<LaserJock> I just wonder which one of us will be the first to go into rehab because of Ubuntu? ;-)
<bddebian> haha
<ajmitch> I do not have a problem, ok?\
<LaserJock> suuuurrrre ...
<ajmitch> :)
<LaserJock> an my eye twitch is just from doing too much research ;-)
<bddebian> hehe
<RAOF> Mine is from doing to little :-|
<RAOF> Why must Maple hate me? :'(
<ajmitch> heh
* ajmitch heads off
<LaserJock> :(
<LaserJock>  #kubuntu-devel is dead
<nixternal> is it?
<joejaxx> LaserJock: :(
<bddebian> Gnight gang
<nixternal> boo
<nixternal> darn, just missed him
<LaserJock> anybody know why I would lose localhost in ifconfig?
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, why would localhost be there in the first place?
<Fujitsu> lo, you mean?
<LaserJock> yeah
<Fujitsu> It seems to go missing for me after about 30 seconds if I don't log on, then I have to bring it up manually.
<Fujitsu> Actually, I fixed that a few days back by adding it to /etc/network/interfaces.
<Fujitsu> I think I managed to stuff my installation up when I installed pre-Herd 1.
<LaserJock> right ... I got rid of /etc/network/interfaces
<Fujitsu> Why'd you do that?
<LaserJock> network-manager was throwing fits
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> NM will deactivate lo, then
<Fujitsu> So you'll need to put it back in.
<LaserJock> so is it mutually exclusive?
<Fujitsu> Is what?
<Fujitsu> NM won't touch any interfaces that are in /etc/network/interfaces.
<Fujitsu> If you just have lo in there, no problem should be had.
<LaserJock> ok, seems to work
<LaserJock> it's just my static eth0 that doesn't play nicely
<Fujitsu> That will make it ignore eth0 entirely.
<LaserJock> ok, so I got lo back and am letting my router play static dhcp
<LaserJock> that should work
<AnAnt> bdmurray: ping
* StevenK wonders who to talk to about fixing it so ubuntu-motu points to ubuntu-dev
<StevenK> (in terms of LP accounts)
<ajmitch> StevenK: we've been in negotiations with the Powers That Be
<StevenK> Neat.
<ajmitch> Laser_away has been busy in #launchpad
<AnAnt> bdmurray =? bddebian ?
<coNP> AnAnt: false
<Fujitsu> StevenK: From what I've seen, it's quite a while away yet.
<AnAnt> coNP: thanks
<StevenK> Fujitsu: :-/
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning daniel
<dholbach> hey Andrew
<ajmitch> dholbach: how was your weekend?
<dholbach> ajmitch: very very good - lots of cool stuff :-)
<dholbach> ajmitch: how was yours?
<ajmitch> fairly quiet & uneventful :)
<Lutin> siretart: ok, thanks. I made some changes on it and it should work as expected now
<geser> is there a policy for updates of native packages during UVF?
<tsmithe> geser, did you get my message about --disable-portaudio ?
<geser> tsmithe: yes
<tsmithe> cool :)
<siretart> Lutin: http://dunnewind.net/~lutin/resource/update-maintainer?
<geser> siretart, dholbach: are updates of native packages allowed during UVF?
<ajmitch> more dholbachs
<Lutin> siretart: err. sorry. s/resource/code
<shawarma> Hobbsee: What's KLIK?
<Hobbsee> shawarma: http://klik.atekon.de/
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: ping, can you please review acon ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4397
<shawarma> Hobbsee: Looks ghastly.
<Hobbsee> shawarma: yup
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: that'll need a UVFe
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: huh ?
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: what's that ?
<Hobbsee> !uvf
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<AnAnt> even universe is freezed ?
<Hobbsee> of course...
<Hobbsee> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Hobbsee> it froze later, but yes
<shawarma> Since we're not in FF yet, it'd be OK to fix this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lighttpd/+bug/80818 right?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 80818 in lighttpd "lighttpd doesn't use FAM" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<AnAnt> i see
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<Hobbsee> oh, it's only a bugfix, not a new upstream versoin
<Hobbsee> sub ubuntu-universe-sponsors, etc.
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: you mean acon ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: yes it is a bug fix not a new package
<Hobbsee> then it's not a part of that freeze
<StevenK> So it'd be fine to fix even after FF
<AnAnt> where's the schedule btw ?
<StevenK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<Hobbsee> shawarma: yep
<AnAnt> StevenK: thanks
<Hobbsee> shawarma: you could even after feature freeze - as long as it's not a new upstream version - ie, going from 0.4.1 to 0.4.2, etc
<shawarma> Hobbsee: It involves enabling a new feature in an existing package. Doesn't that violate FF?
<shawarma> Or am I interpreting "feature" too broadly?
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: so you can review it ?
<Hobbsee> not sure.  wouldnt think so?
<Adri2000> I think FF for universe means new packages
<shawarma> Adri2000: SurE?
<Hobbsee> StevenK: can
<shawarma> Adri2000: Has it been discussed already?
<Adri2000> I don't think so
<shawarma> Adri2000: Or is it just painfully obvious to everyone but me? :-)
<pirast> has uvf already happened?
<Hobbsee> yes
<pirast> argh
<pirast> i hate exceptions
<StevenK> Then don't file them?
<StevenK> Sounds fairly simple to me.
<Hobbsee> they're nto as bad as SRU's
<StevenK> Don't start that again. :-)
<pirast> stevenk, yeah you are right
<pirast> i dont know why i do this, bug it is a fairly critical bug
<pirast> and although i dont get money and i dont profitate from the success of ubuntu, i want to get this fixed ;-) dont know why
<shawarma> pirast: What is the problem?
<pirast> broken bcm43xx support
<pirast> the kernel driver requires a firmware version 4
<pirast> but the bcm43xx-fwcutter in universe can not extract it from version 4
<pirast> that came in a later version which is in debian but not ubuntu
<StevenK> I can't see that package in Debian...
* StevenK looks harder.
<pirast> bcm43xx-fwcutter
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: so for acon do I have to file a UVF or it can be reviewed since it is a bug fix ?
<pirast> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: afaik, it's a bugfix
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: ok, can you review it then ?
<Hobbsee> no.  i'm tired, i'm going to bed RSN.
<AnAnt> ok
<bddebian> Heya gang
<Lutin> heya bddebian 
<bddebian> Hello Lutin
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<Lutin> bddebian: about mlt++ : itFTBFSs 'cause it requires mlt, which is still in new ;). could you archive the package ?
<shawarma> Do any of you guys have a Sparc box with feisty running on it?
<bddebian> Lutin: I figured that after I did it.  Why archive it, mlt might make it one day? :)
<zul> shawarma: check with fabbione
<Lutin> bddebian: it won't make it for feisty I think ;)
<shawarma> zul: He doesn't seem to be around these days and last I asked, he seemed reluctant to give me access..
<zul> shawarma: oh thats right he is on vacation..
<bddebian> I wish I had one
<zul> shawarma: yeah i doubt he would give someone access 
<shawarma> zul: Ah, ok. He said something about it not being on very often since it uses 1.21 Giga watts or something.
<tsmithe> bddebian, ping?
<imbrandon> hum i could order this and put it in my buildd rack  http://cgi.ebay.com/SUN-Ultra-10-Ultra-Sparc-II-i-450MHz-1024MB-CD_W0QQitemZ220083985921QQihZ012QQcategoryZ20328QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<tsmithe> don't smash your hand if you do
<imbrandon> lol
<bddebian> imbrandon: Or you could just send it to me :)
<tsmithe> wow very cheap
<bddebian> tsmithe: pong
<imbrandon> tsmithe, yea thats what i was thinking and it has a gig of ram
<imbrandon> no hdd
<imbrandon> but i have a ton of hdd's arround ( all types )
<tsmithe> bddebian, aha. the copyright stuffs in wired. do i still include the files if they aren't used in producing the final binary?
<tsmithe> ie, in debian/copyright
<imbrandon> hum payday is tomarrow, i'll see if its still that cheap tomarrow and bid on it
<bddebian> Hmm, good question.  I don't really know :-(
<tsmithe> and wrt to AUTHORS, if i have that as a doc, then surely referencing it is enough, cos people can look in /usr/share/doc 
<tsmithe> anyone know?
<bddebian> If you say so.  As I said, license/copyright stuff isn't my bag :-(
<tsmithe> does that mean you'll advocate?
<bddebian> tsmithe: You need a second anyway so if you can get one, sure
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> able to take a look at enblend (apologies, apologies) while you are at it?
<bddebian> It's building atm
<tsmithe> bddebian, danke. it's a bit heavy, as hub said.
<pirast> i have a .install file and in the source directory is a file called dvdrip-icon-hq.svg stored.
<pirast> now, i want to tell dpkg to install it to /usr/share/pixmaps/dvdrip.svg
<pirast> via the .install file. how can i do this?
<crimsun> "in the source directory" is a bit vague.
<bddebian> pirast: iirc you can't rename files with a .install, you would have to do it in rules
<bddebian> But I'm probably wrong :)
<pirast> bddebian, :-)
<pirast> bddebian, okay, then I will use rules
<bddebian> tsmithe: Does this thing ever build?
<tsmithe> bddebian, yup
<tsmithe> needs more than 512MiB apparently
<geser> bddebian: no, you are right: dh_install cannot rename files or directories (from the manpage)
<bigon> hi, what must I do with the uploader field in the control file? should I use X-Original-Uploaders or something?
<geser> bigon: XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<geser> you can use Lutin's script to do it
<bigon> so I must move the name from uploaders in XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<geser> bigon: yes, from Maintainer to XSBC-O-M and put "Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>" for main/restriced or "Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>" for universe/multiverse into Maintainer
<bigon> ok
<bigon> thx
<lionel> geser: would you have time to review tapioca (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4407) ?
<geser> lionel: reviewed
<lionel> geser: thanks !
<daviey> Hi, can somebody help me create a deb file.   It will contain either 5 tar achieves or foldes than on installation is copied to a location and on installation deletes them.
<daviey> and on uninstalling deletes them, it should say
<rexbron> TheMuso: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/soma-0702070910/soma-2.3.1+dfsg1/daemon/somad.h
<rexbron> TheMuso: does the excption at the bottom of the header licence pass muster?
<geser> zul: bug #86315 has a debdiff which fixes the current FTBFS of xen-meta
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86315 in xen-meta "[FTBFS]  Patch for xen-meta 0.0.1-2ubuntu1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86315
<zul> geser: thanks will take a look
<lionel> geser: tapioca uploaded again (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4414)
<siretart> what would you prefer 2.3.1-1~ubuntu1 or 2.3.1-0ubuntu1? the package in question is a 'fakesync' from an not yet published 2.3.1-1 debian version. 
<jdong> squiggly lines pay me 5% royalties
<jdong> ;-)
<siretart> I'm not too happy with 2.3.1-1ubuntu1, since it is 'higher' than '2.3.1-1'
<dholbach> -1build1
<dholbach> (is what I'd do)
<siretart> dholbach: that a) higher and b) will be overwritten by next sync (which may or may not be wanted in this case)
<dholbach> you said it's a fakesync, no?
<dholbach> isn't b) what you'd want?
<siretart> 'fakesync' from unpublished version
<siretart> the 'final' debian version might differ
<dholbach> then do a            <current>+unreleased2.3.1-1      :-)
<siretart> hm. I think I'll go with 2.3.1-1~ubuntu1...
<siretart> if he changes his unreleased 2.3.1-1 version, we do ~ubuntu2, if he uploads, we become -1ubuntu1
<tsmithe> anyone able to help with a couple of reviews?
<ajmitch> morning
<zul> hey ajmitch 
<Reefa> Howdy eeryone, Was hoping someone could shed some light on this error for me, with amd64 ubuntu 6.10 and with ubuntu i368 6.10, it loads live fine but when I actually install and reboot I get, tty can't start job control. Any ideas?
<Nafallo> Reefa: maybe a supportchannel such as #ubuntu would suite you better?
<Reefa> Yeah, tried there no one seems to have any idea
<Reefa> If you want to know whats wrong you gotta ask someone who knows a room full of people who need help isn't really the place
<Nafallo> Reefa: this is still not a supportchannel. you might want to try again, or search google :-)
<Reefa> Yeah on google I found a lot of people with the same problem but no answers, obviously not gonna get any here either
* Reefa wonders off
<matt_good> I've uploaded a new package and got a comment that the maintainer field needs to be an @ubuntu.com email address
<matt_good> do I need to get someone with an ubuntu address to be a maintainer, or is there a way I can register for a @ubuntu.com address?
<geser> matt_good: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianMaintainerField
<matt_good> geser: yes, the comment pointed me to that page
<matt_good> there is no Debian maintainer at this time
<matt_good> I'd like to get it into Debian eventually, but some of the dependencies are not yet available
<matt_good> I guess I could use ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<geser> use ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com as maintainer
<geser> and if you want add yourself as XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<matt_good> ok
<cyberjackal> quit
<tsmithe> @pity jdong for not recognising the supreme british masters^Wspellers
<tsmithe> i said pity!
<jdong> you mean soupreme?
<jdong> and those are spellours to you.
<tsmithe> "* Ubugtu shows jdong a photo of mneptok for not recognising the supreme british masters^Wspellers"
<tsmithe> at least Ubugtu can spell recognise correctly :P
<jdong> courrectly.
<jdong> and it's libzedelib too right?
<jdong> better cheque your filesystmes.
<_ion> recougnise
<jdong> fscq /dev/sda
* tsmithe parts
<jdong> lol
<jdong> I mean loul
<_ion> Shouldn't that be "partes"?
<jdong> haha :)
<lifeless> ajmitch: congrats btw
<ajmitch> lifeless: hm?
<lifeless> on the council position
<ajmitch> ah, thanks
<ajmitch> lifeless: you have the code for your possible-conflicts tool? I'd like to put it into something a bit more readable, like an html table 
<lifeless> the codes currently not open source, and its fate is unknown, this is for a couple of reasons
<lifeless> one is that I used another internal library that isn't released to write it
<lifeless> that should be getting released any day now
<ajmitch> right
<lifeless> the other reason is that its meant to hook into launchpad, and the how of that is quite significant 
<ajmitch> so, write my own tool for it for now, or process the output you have
<lifeless> I think you want to process the output I have - its non trivial processing the information efficiently
<lifeless> but I'm happy to tweak what I output to make it more processable
<ajmitch> yeah, running through it with split() is a bit annoying to parse
<lifeless> as a data point, the database for it is 1.7GB
<ajmitch> that's not too bad
<ajmitch> I've got a BTS mirror that's > 12 GB to generate some other lists
<lifeless> the bulk of that is email though right ?
<ajmitch> yes, I only use the .summary files for now, which are small
<lifeless> this is like 6 tables
<lifeless> it doesn't even have message summaries in it
<ajmitch> so it takes a little while to run?
<ajmitch> how much RAM does python use while going through all that?
<lifeless> ~30 minutes, and not much
<lifeless> but getting to that is non trivial
<ajmitch> not bad
<lifeless> early versions used ~ a GB and took 2.5 weeks
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> from 2.5 weeks down to 30 min, is a good improvement
<lifeless> yes, part of that is incremental processing though
<lifeless> it would still take ages if it had to bootstrap again
<lifeless> The current format should be trivial to manipulate in awk/perl/python
<lifeless> or even cut
<lifeless> but that said, if you have requests, do let me know
<lifeless> I spent a lot of time writing it, I really want it to be usable
<ajmitch> yes, I didn't spen much time on that at all, I just preferred to use the source directly if it was available
<lifeless> yeah, sorry about that
<ajmitch> thanks for writing it, it does look quite useful
<ajmitch> do you update the output often?
<lifeless> it runs hourly
<ajmitch> great
<lifeless> so new content at x:30
<ajmitch> I'll probably pull it down & create html each day or every few hours
<ajmitch> & maybe do some more bugfiling
<mr_pouit> does someone have an idea how to fix Bug 85898 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85898 in kxgenerator "[feisty]  FTBFS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85898
<crimsun> did you check it?  [./po/pl.po, that is] 
<keescook> superm1: I got in trouble for the upload.  :)
<crimsun> bypassed UVF or something?
<keescook> I'm working on a mess of fixes for the packaging.
<keescook> nah, there were packaging changes between versions, and a mess of binary NEWs
<keescook> and then mithrandir looks at the packaging and saw a bunch of stuff that was not right; I've been fixing it up.
<keescook> I should have a new version shortly, I just needed to tests some bits of it.
<crimsun> ah.
<superm1> keescook, what happened?
<superm1> keescook, what was wrong packaging wise?
<keescook> superm1: I've got a list of stuff I've fixed up, one sec
<superm1> k
<keescook> the big one is that nothing is ever supposed to ship in /home
<keescook> so I'm rearrange this a bit to use /etc/mythtv for those files
<superm1> keescook, could you come to #ubuntu-mythtv and we'll chat about the changes?
<keescook>  /media is only for removable media, so I moved this to /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<keescook> superm1: yeah, good idea
<imbrandon> man 44k messgaes in your imap inbox will slow it down a bit
<imbrandon> hum
<TheMuso> imbrandon: What format are you using?
<TheMuso> mbox?
<imbrandon> maildir
<TheMuso> oh ok
<ajmitch> 44k messages is nothing compared to what I store locally
<imbrandon> localy i wouldnt mind
<_ion> What imapd are you using, btw?
<imbrandon> but remote kinda sucks
<imbrandon> couier ( s? )
<imbrandon> postfix , courier , fetchmail , spamassasian
<_ion> I've seen people claiming dovecot is quick with large maildirs, but i have no real proof of that.
<_ion> Perhaps someone has made a scientific comparison.
<mr_pouit> crimsun, po/pl.po is really empty. Should I remove it in clean target ?
<crimsun> mr_pouit: is it a merge? Check if pristine upstream ships it that way
<mr_pouit> this is a sync, it is exactly debian package
<mr_pouit> but it doesn't ftbfs in debian (nor in my pbuilder when I requested the sync)
<ajmitch> dovecot is fairly good
* ajmitch has ~250K mails in an mbox file for ubuntu-bugs
<ajmitch> no motu-uvf people around?
<ajmitch> hi bddebian, LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi
<bddebian> Heya gang, ajmitch, LaserJock
<bddebian> Jesus, something has to be seriously wrong with Enblend
<cbx33> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi cbx33
<LaserJock> imbrandon: 44k in IMAP is bad?
<bddebian> Welcom gudjon ;-)
<gudjon> Thanks
<bddebian> Gah, +e
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> anyone know where I can find some hardware icons for a diagram?
<cbx33> hey LaserJock 
<cbx33> i need a router
<cbx33> server
<cbx33> client
<cbx33> switch
<bddebian> Visio? ;-P
<cbx33> bddebian, noooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cbx33> just need the icons
<cbx33> will do the rest in oodraw
<cbx33> or inkscape
<LaserJock> _ion: how big is big for dovecot?
<bddebian> gudjon: I haven't had a chance to rebuild yet since my machine is dead trying to build this damn enblend
<lionel> cbx33: openclipart has good icons
<cbx33> lionel, where do i get it?
<lionel> (chekc package openclipart-svg)
<LaserJock> openclipart.org I think too
<gudjon> Ok
<cbx33> crikey
<cbx33> big
<cbx33> but cool
<LaserJock> ajmitch: do you have an IMAP inbox?
<ajmitch> nope
<ajmitch> well I do for work mail
<ajmitch> but it's tiny
<LaserJock> I just wonder if mine is too big
<_ion> laserjock, imbrandon: http://student.iu.hio.no/~s132278/reports/disney_imap_maildir.pdf
<crimsun> I have one with ~750k at school.
<LaserJock> my inbox is 63MB and total I have 319MB of IMAP for my account
<LaserJock> I guess it'd be really slow if it was too much
<crimsun> ~3.4GB here, and it's slow as turtles
<_ion> Apparently dovecot wins on large mailboxes because of its indexing.
<tsmithe> imap eh...
<tsmithe> why's that better than pop3?
<lionel> tsmithe: you can read it wherever you are ? :)
<LaserJock> it stays on the server
<LaserJock> exactly
<tsmithe> hmm... my pop mail stays on the server..
<lionel> tsmithe: but pop does not know anything to flasg (like read/not read)
<tsmithe> ah
<tsmithe> yes
<lionel> and when you arrive at a new place, you have to mark has read all the mail you read before...
<LaserJock> tsmithe: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imap has more info ;-)
<tsmithe> lionel, good point
<_ion> Also you can fetch the headers separately with IMAP. I could be wrong, but i think you have to fetch the entire messages with POP3 in order to get the headers.
<tsmithe> wow...
<tonyyarusso> Hrm, the program I'm trying to package is normally installed via a "untar and run a script from the tarball" method.
<tsmithe> run that script in rules?
<tsmithe> now i wonder whether gmail does imap
<lionel> nope
<LaserJock> you can pop3 your gmail to an IMAP server though
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: Something like that.  (This is my very first attempt at packaging anything, btw)
<LaserJock> although that's kind of a round about way of doing it
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, ah well good luck!
<tonyyarusso> :)
<tsmithe> LaserJock, yeah. i'll just stick with pop3
<lionel> imap tends to consume more resources than pop3
<lionel> so ISP usually prefers give pop access
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: preinst?
<tonyyarusso> postinst rather
<_ion> tsmithe: It's also possible to fetch separate MIME parts of messages with IMAP; e.g. fetch the text first and then choose whether to save the huge attachment or not.
<tsmithe> well i doubt it...
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, ^^
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: how come?  
<tsmithe> surely you want the files installed into the package, by that script?
<tsmithe> preinst/postinst are run on install
<tsmithe> not on package build
<tonyyarusso> ah, ok
<tsmithe> :)
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<tsmithe> out of battery - br
<tsmithe> *brb
<tsmithe> ok obviously didn't miss much :)
<tonyyarusso> uh, nope.
#ubuntu-motu 2007-02-20
<LaserJock> hi Hobbsee 
<tonyyarusso> GPLd programs have the GPL PREAMBLE in copyright, correct? The bit about the purpose of the license?
<LaserJock> yeah
<Hobbsee> heya LaserJock :)
<LaserJock> and a link to the full license
<tonyyarusso> right
<LaserJock> darn it, stupid bug, why won't you show up?!? :/
<LaserJock> I go and get help on how to diagnose the stupid thing and it won't show up
<geser> a heisenbug :)
<LaserJock> yes
<bddebian> OK, enblend officially sucks
<LaserJock> some mysterious key mapping in KDE that makes my computer shut down
<Hobbsee> you have checked the global shortcuts, presumably?
<LaserJock> umm, no
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: system settings, keyboard, global shortcuts
<bddebian> Goddamn I'm an idiot.  gudjon, you still here?
<Hobbsee> just see if there's anything there under shutting down, etc
<Hobbsee> particularly "halt without confirmation" or "reboot without confirmation"
<tonyyarusso> All right, what on earth are the emacs .ex files for?
<geser> tonyyarusso: .ex like example?
<tonyyarusso> geser: Yeah.  Like debian/emacsen-install.ex
<_ion> I usually just rm debian/{*.{ex,EX},README,dirs} unless there's something i need.
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: hmm, I do see them
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: do they hvea a shortcut listed next to them?
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: yeah
<Hobbsee> what is it?
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure I would have hit them, they are kinda long
<Hobbsee> if you'd mashed the keyboard, you may have.  *shrug8
<_ion> README.Debian, that is.
<LaserJock> Alt+Ctrl+Shift+PgUP is the one that'd do it
<Hobbsee> mmm....possible
<LaserJock> yeah, that one is
<Hobbsee> i'd take it out, anyway :P
<Hobbsee> just to be sure
<LaserJock> I often hit Shift+PgUp
<tonyyarusso> eeep, I gotta write a manpage?  (How frowned upon is it to just put a link to the docs web site?  It's not really a switched kind of thing, afaik)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: it's fairly easy to make a simple one
<ScottK> Only the first man page is hard.  Once you've done one it's no harder than doing a readme.
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Right..I hope :)
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: the general rule is to have a man page for every binary you put into /usr/{,s}bin/
<tonyyarusso> argh
<tonyyarusso> What's wrong with LJHOME=/home/anthony/Desktop/lj_example
<tonyyarusso> export $LJHOME
<tonyyarusso> -bash: export: `/home/anthony/Desktop/lj_example': not a valid identifier
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: erm, what if I honestly don't know what it puts in /usr/bin?  :P
<tonyyarusso> (something hates me today...)
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: export FOO=blah, not export $FOO=blah
<crimsun> you could, of course, just pass it directly, too...
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: Ah, there we go.  (I misread something..)
<Q-FUNK> any advice for debian Bug#411580 ?  it also affects ubuntu...
<Q-FUNK> and debian bug 409356 too
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 409356 in cups-pdf "cups-pdf: allows unprivileged user to read parts of any file" [Critical,Closed]  http://bugs.debian.org/409356
<Q-FUNK> debian bug 411580
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 411580 in cups-pdf "cups-pdf: 2.4.2-2 broke functionality" [Grave,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/411580
<ajmitch> interesting bugs
<Q-FUNK> it seems a tradeoff between usability and security.
<ajmitch> allowing users to read any files.. hm
<Q-FUNK> part of the issue is caused by cups' fucked up architecture
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: dpkg -c on the .deb will show you what it's installing
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: I don't have a .deb yet ;)
<ajmitch> seems that vorlon wasn't happy with you making it suid-root
<Q-FUNK> ajmitch: never kind vorlon.  the problem is that suid root is the only way to make it work on ubuntu and several other derivatives.
<ajmitch> yet reading sensitive files is *really* a bad thing
<Q-FUNK> yup
<Q-FUNK> but so is cups' overall arcitecture
* ajmitch would rather have a broken/non-existant package than one that was wide open
<ajmitch> sure, but cups is crap :)
* ajmitch wonders what keescook or pitti would say about it
<bddebian> OK I'm really freakin' sick of networking under feisty
<Q-FUNK> we all know this, but there's hardly any usable replacement
<ajmitch> bddebian: isn't it fun?
<bddebian> NO
<ajmitch> bddebian: ease your tensions & review some packages instead
<tonyyarusso> I need debian/rules to call a script in the source directory before doing anything else.  Is a line of ../bootstrap.pl at the top of rules right/
<tonyyarusso> ?
<ajmitch> no
<tonyyarusso> dang
<Q-FUNK> ajmitch: pitti was CC on this bug.  let's see what he has to say.
<ajmitch> you can't have rules like that outside of a make target
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'm trying to but my Edgy machine apparently doesn't have enough memory for this POS enblend package and I can't get my feisty machine back on the fucking network
<ajmitch> do it at the top of configure, or if necessary (and only if necessary) at the top of clean:
<ajmitch> or in clean:
<ajmitch> bddebian: not that much has changed in feisty for networking
<hub> maybe we should fork cups to fix it?
<Q-FUNK> hub: ubuntu did that to some extent already.  it's actually debian that would need t merge ubuntu's changes
<hub> nih
<hub> ...
<Q-FUNK> hub: since kmuto already said that he was dropping maintenance after Etch's release, it's quite lkely that pitti will take over and merge what's left of the ubuntu changes.
<hub> that end up being a good news
<Q-FUNK> hub: however, it still doesn't fix cups' fucked up architecture.
<ajmitch> poor pitti
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: there is no configure or anything until that is run it seems.
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: there will be
<hub> Q-FUNK: yeah. I don't have wonderfull memories of cups
<ajmitch> if you're using cdbs, they'll just be hidden away somewhere & you need to hook things in the right place
* hub has removed cups from his server
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: eh?  Sorry, this is my first go at this, and I'm a tad confused.  Attempting to use debhelper and pbuilder.
<hub> I don't know how I had this cups installed on it
<Q-FUNK> hub: cups is fantastic as a user/administrator experience.  dead-easy to use.  however, the architecture is not safe and the code sloppy.
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: then there must be a configure rule in debian/rules
<hub> Q-FUNK: it other issues as well
<hub> Q-FUNK: having written a "product" around it in the past
<ajmitch> hm actually, there may not be
<ajmitch> but there should be a binary rules in there
* ajmitch looks at what is required
<bddebian> ajmitch: OK, then tell me why it was working, I reboot and now it's not? :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: because you broke it
<Q-FUNK> hub: of course, forkinf the damn thing and re-writing it clean could be worth it; save the suer and admin experience, but end up with a clean and safe architecture.
<hub> Q-FUNK: gnome-cups-manager also gave me headaches
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: yes, I see a line of "configure: configure-stamp", with dh_testdir and touch configure-stamp under it.
<ajmitch> bddebian: you know how I hate it when people report a problem of 'not working'?
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: right, you may get away with sticking the bootstrap rule in there - it shouldn't need ../ either
* ajmitch doesn't like running nasty scripts at build time
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: I'll try.  /me crosses fingers...this package seems odd
<ajmitch> you can't do anything at build time that requires network access, or writing outside of the build tree
<tonyyarusso> All the script does is create a pile of files, which SHOULD be done by untarring, but hey.
<ajmitch> can it not be done before you create the source package?
<ajmitch> which does add things to the .diff.gz, etc
<tonyyarusso> Honestly, I'm not sure.
<bddebian> OK, where the hell did the wmaster0 device come from?
<jdong> bddebian: did you try putting a ralink card in Master mode or something?
<bddebian> I didn't do shit but dist-upgrade
<jdong> interesting
<jdong> hey let's blame it on NetworkManager!
<jdong> no kernel/networking stuff happened yesterday/today?
<jdong> I mean there was a lrm yesterday of unrelated changes
<LaserJock> bddebian: what kind of network setup? ethernet with DHCP?
<bddebian> wireless static
<bddebian> Using control panel jacks up the configuration every time so I whack it by hand
<LaserJock> ah, that killed me too
<bddebian> Which has been working up until today
<LaserJock> can you  use DHCP?
<bddebian> I'd prefer not to but I can
<LaserJock> I got around it by setting my router 's DHCP to give my machine a static IP 
<LaserJock> so on the machine's end it's still DHCP
<LaserJock> it just always get's the same IP
<bddebian> I could never get the wireless to detect the essid without doing it by hand
<bddebian> It's a stupid broadcom wireless :-(
<_ion> I don't really care about what addresses the boxes in my local network get. I call them by name anyway.
<RAOF> I need to get stable IPs for port forwarding :)
<LaserJock> _ion: my problem is I have a few ports forwarded from the DSL router
<_ion> I have a box in DMZ for a reason. ;-)
<bddebian> RAOF: Exactly ;-)
<RAOF> Now that my router isn't broken, I can finally use Avahi.  Yay.
<RAOF> Hardware sucks almost as much as software :(
<LaserJock> bddebian: you could always uninstall/turn off Network Manager
<jdong> for a LAN DHCP should be fairly constant
<jdong> unless you have a lot of computers
<jdong> and really short lease-times
<jdong> and _ion dmz's aren't as magical as they are advertised to be
<RAOF> Or you just set up the DHCP server to offer fixed IPs based on MAc.
<jdong> _ion: especially with UDP traffic it loves to eat packets as if they were "magical dmz sequences"
<jdong> RAOF: provided that's a supported feature :)
<RAOF> jdong: Hardware sucks :)
<jdong> lol
<RAOF> Particularly: my Netgear router.  For some reason, it killed Avahi until I updated the firmware.
<Lathiat> likely eats multicast
<Lathiat> or IGMP
<Lathiat> most routers that break it have an option for that
<jdong> Lathiat: no, it begins thinking some raw data is a TCP header and "does the favor" of replacing "IP addresses"
<Lathiat> er, heh
<jdong> TCP hates it too; I've had cases of stalled transfers of multi-GB data in predictable spots because of it.
<jdong> "gaming mode" / "DMZ" both can do that :(
<jdong> solution: SSH transfer... randomizes failure spots
<jdong> or turn off DMZ :P
* LaserJock stabs amarok
<LaserJock> die!
<RAOF> I suggest a sword.  It's cooler.
<zul> hey Laser_away 
<zul> er...LaserJock
<zul> stupid tab completion
<LaserJock> sorry zul
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: So this package I was attempting, seems not to be in the usual format, so I'm not quite sure how I'm supposed to proceed.  http://www.livejournal.org/download/code/livejournal-2003082500.tar.gz
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: I like the README.txt
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Yeah, that's a goodie.
<_ion> jdong: Uh. I'm not sure we're talking about the same DMZ.
<jdong> _ion: where it assumes packets directed at the router not being explicitly forwarded will get implicitly forwarded to a particular port or IP?
<jdong> _ion: yeah, that one.'
<_ion> jdong: I have three interfaces in my gw: net, LAN and DMZ.
<jdong> some routers/setups do it better than others
<jdong> but average appliance off the consumer shelves sucks for it
<_ion> And only certain traffic is explicitly forwarded to the box in DMZ.
<jdong> oh
<jdong> ok then we speak of different DMZ
<jdong> store-bought router DMZ = implicit port forwarding
<jdong> via IP header rewrite
<jdong> D-Link calls it 'gaming mode' IIRC
<jdong> apparently data corruption is a game now.
<_ion> Also, there's no rule there can't be multiple machines in the DMZ.
<jdong> _ion: DMZ in the true sense yeah :)
<jdong> I was assuming you meant the router-in-a-blue-box DMZ :)
<_ion> My router is in a boring grey PC box and it's running OpenBSD. :-)
<jdong> that's sweet :)
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: I don't think you picked a trivial package to make ;-)
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Dangnabit!  hehe, better luck next time I guess.
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: I think you might want to look at some similar apackages, mediawiki coms to mind
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: That makes me feel a little better though - a sign that it's not just me being utterly incompetent.
<Q-FUNK> I think that vorlon managed to ensure his place in a graveyard with his last reply to debian bug 411580
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 411580 in cups-pdf "cups-pdf: 2.4.2-2 broke functionality" [Grave,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/411580
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: but I think you should be able to run that bootstrap first and then do what you need to do to install stuff to the right place
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: So just run the bootstrap, pretend it came like that, and then do wiki instructions from there?
<Hobbsee> Q-FUNK: heh.  ouch
<Q-FUNK> Hobbsee: vorlon has just revealed himself to be an explicit Ubuntu hater who wouldn't hesitate to NMU a package if he disagrees with something that was inserted to support Ubuntu out of the box.
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: you should be able to run the bootstrap from  debian/rules ok
<LaserJock> Q-FUNK: well, saying it's more important to have it work in Debian than Ubuntu makes sense from a Debian point of view
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: I guess I'll have to futz a bit - not as hopeful of meeting the Thurs. deadline anymore, oh well.
<Q-FUNK> LaserJock: in anotther bug, he explicitely said that he doesn't give a damn about making it work for ubuntu.  he doesn't care if a maintainer wants to avoid a fork.
<LaserJock> that's sad
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: is there anyway to have better control over default applications other than Default Applications? :-)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: um....
<Hobbsee> yes and no
<Hobbsee> ie, you can select a file, right click, say "open with..." pick app, clikc the option that says "always open with this program"
<LaserJock> in gnome you can select from a list
<LaserJock> but in Default Applications it looks like I have to know the exact command to execute
* bddebian strokes out
<LaserJock> in particular I want thunderbird and Firefox
<Hobbsee> click the ..., then you can select it from the menu, iirc?
<jdong> Hobbsee: that's a KDE feature.... We decided to make USB unmount safely first.
<jdong> ;-)
<Hobbsee> heh
<jdong> but GNOME is so simple! you _JUST_ go and edit the mime files......
<bddebian> OK it's a damn firmware problem
<jdong> as opposed to an undamned one.
<RAOF> Isn't firmware fun.
<bddebian> NO
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: ahh, that's better. I thought the ... was a file dialog
* RAOF basks in the supportedness of his Intel wireless.
<blueCommand> hm.. how long time does it take for new pkgs to show up in the REVU?
<blueCommand> 15 min since i used dput :S
<Hobbsee> blueCommand: are you in the http://tinyurl.com/fgpgy group?
<blueCommand> Yes
<blueCommand> It says "Leave the Team" on the right atleast so I assume I am :)
<zakame> morning all
<blueCommand> hello
<zakame> hi blueCommand Hobbsee
<blueCommand> Hobbsee, Since this is my first package, I'm bound to have missed something :)
<Talaman> "the greeting application appears to be crashing" is the error i get, any ideas?
<blueCommand> hm
<blueCommand> My nice chances file is in ftp://revu.tauware.de/incoming/rejected
<RAOF> Talaman: That you ask the question again, in a support channel?  Is this the channel you meant to post that in?
<Talaman> in any channel someone may be able to help
<LaserJock> blueCommand: which package?
<blueCommand> winekeyd
<RAOF> That's not this channel.  It's either #ubuntu (if you're using Dapper (6.06) or Edgy (6.10)), or #ubuntu+1 (if you're using Fesity)
<Talaman> simple we don't know works just as well
<cyberjackal> Just wanted to say hello.  I'm interested in contributing to Ubuntu and am currently starting to look at the Debian Maintainer's guide and packaging guides.  Any other places I should look to get started?
<RAOF> You've seen the Ubuntu packaging guide?  That's really good :)
<LaserJock> blueCommand: looks like you need to add an -sa to the source building command (dpkg-buildpackage or dbuild)
<LaserJock> blueCommand: that will include the .orig.tar.gz in the upload
<blueCommand> hm
<blueCommand> ok
<blueCommand> Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of winekeyd_0.2-1.dsc
<blueCommand> Note: This problem might be caused by files already existent on the server.
<blueCommand>       For the official Debian upload queues, the dcut(1) utility can be used
<blueCommand>       to remove stale files from unsuccessful uploads.
<blueCommand> :(
<LaserJock> remove the .upload file
<RAOF> blueCommand: Don't bother about dcut, it doesn't work on REVU.
<RAOF> When that happened to me, I had to get one of the REVU admins to clean the incoming directory of my package files.
<blueCommand> before i upload, "Distribution: unstable", is that correct?
<RAOF> No.  Feisty.
<blueCommand> ok
* blueCommand closes his eyes and gusses which file contains that line
<RAOF> debian/changelog :)
<blueCommand> one step ahead of you :D
<blueCommand> * Initial release (Closes: #nnnn)  <nnnn is the bug number of your ITP>
<blueCommand> what' that?
<RAOF> That's the default dh_make changelog.  It's a Debian thing.
<bddebian> LaserJock: If you get bored, I stuck a new gpib up on REVU ;-)
<blueCommand> baah, same problem :(
<RAOF> blueCommand: Hm.  Before you upload that package, you might want to run it through lintian (by running debuild, normally).  If you've got the default changelog, do you also have the default section (debian/control), copyright, etc?
<blueCommand> i use debuild :S
<blueCommand> i guess I have though
<RAOF> blueCommand: And did lintian say anything (there'd be a bunch of things like: "E: section is dh_make template")
<blueCommand> control and rules are changed
<RAOF> You also *need* to edit debian/copyright.
<blueCommand> http://rafb.net/p/vsbL2y66.html
<RAOF> Hm, didn't know you could do that with debuild :)
<RAOF> But that hasn't run lintian :)
<RAOF> Try just "debuild -sa -k_yourkey_"
<blueCommand> ok
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> debuild -S -sa -k499D4223
<blueCommand> no? :)
<LaserJock> you don't want to build a binary just yet
<RAOF> LaserJock: Well, the -S for the upload.  But doesn't he want to check the lintian output on his binary, too?
<_ion> Rather edit DEBSIGN_KEYID in ~/.devscripts
<blueCommand> oh, i did that. the paste just went weird
<RAOF> Before he uploads?
<LaserJock> RAOF: yes, but first things first
<LaserJock> building a binary in there will make a mess
<LaserJock> *can make a mess
<RAOF> Ok, if clean doesn't clean properly, yeah.
<LaserJock> blueCommand: do you have lintian installed?
<blueCommand> yes
<blueCommand> no :)
<blueCommand> thought i had
<blueCommand> Now I have
<RAOF> Now, the debuild -S -sa -k_foo_ should produce some lintian output, too.
<LaserJock> or you can run lintian -i on the .dsc file
<blueCommand> yeah
<blueCommand> it did
<blueCommand> whatever it just did :S
<blueCommand> so now what? :)
<RAOF> blueCommand: Now, you get to see whether or not what it says is relevant.  Then, you fix it.
<blueCommand> well
<RAOF> Then you ask a REVU admin to remove the files from your previous upload from incoming (at least, that's what I had to do in a similar situation)
<blueCommand> http://rafb.net/p/uL9h4F20.html
<RAOF> Remove all those files.
<RAOF> Unless you need them, which you presumably don't.
* RAOF bails for luncheon
<blueCommand> aha!
<blueCommand> it worked
<blueCommand> now.. where did I put my poking stick?
* LaserJock runs out the door
<blueCommand> :) any admin on atm? I can't tell :D
<Hobbsee> blueCommand: yeah
<blueCommand> Ah! Please REVU admin: remove the files from my previous upload from incoming (at least, that's what RAOF had to do in a similar situation)
<blueCommand> :D
<Hobbsee> what was it - winekeyed or something?
<blueCommand> winekeyd
<Hobbsee> done :)
<blueCommand> nice :)
<blueCommand> yey
<blueCommand> If I have nothing to do one day, is it as simple as picking a software from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates , package it and upload it?
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: hm, you're an admin now? how useful
<blueCommand> Or am I obligated to support that software for all eternity? :)
<ajmitch> we prefer that people don't upload & run
<bddebian> You are bound for eternity :-)
<LaserJock> blueCommand: don't listen to bddebian, we want your soul ... I mean packages :-)
<bddebian> hehe
<blueCommand> :)
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: not an admin - but i can clear that queue
<blueCommand> I was thinking about like freenet. I really like the project and would like to help out, but I can't dedicate any bigger amounts of time to it
<LaserJock> Hobbsee: how'd you get that without being an admin?
* ajmitch can go back to ignoring tiber then :)
<blueCommand> The damn IRL
<ajmitch> LaserJock: being in the revu group
<LaserJock> on LP?
<LaserJock> or on tiber?
<ajmitch> on tiber
<blueCommand> I read somewhere that it shouldn't take more than 5 min for it to show up. In that case I think I screwed up again :D
<ajmitch> blueCommand: I trust that you have joined the appropriate launchpad team & asked for the keyring to be resynced?
<blueCommand> Joined yes
<ajmitch> & got confirmation that it was resynced after you asked?
<blueCommand> A while ago
<ajmitch> how long was awhile? days? hours?
<blueCommand> 3 hours perahls
<blueCommand> 3 hours perahps
<ajmitch> ah, that's no good :)
<blueCommand> ... whatever
<blueCommand> oww
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: being in the REVU group on tiber.
<blueCommand> then: Hobbsee resync the keyring!
<ajmitch> Hobbsee can resync the keyring
<blueCommand> :D
* Hobbsee bleh
<Hobbsee> so can ajmitch.
* Hobbsee resyncs
<ajmitch> then Hobbsee can unreject the package & let it be processed again
<blueCommand> And perhaps you need to remove the old winekeyd again, no?
<blueCommand> Aha
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: how do i unreject something?
<Hobbsee> wow, there's lots that's been rejected
<ajmitch> mv /home/ftp/incoming/rejected/winekeyd*changes /home/ftp/incoming
<ajmitch> or similar
* Hobbsee wonders about rm'ing all of that, too
<Hobbsee> oh right
<ajmitch> did you delete it?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> (before you wrote the line about the move)
<ajmitch> sigh
<ajmitch> so you asked, and then deleted?
* ajmitch throws up his hands in despair 
<blueCommand> :D
<blueCommand> should i dput again?
<ajmitch> blueCommand: please do
<blueCommand> there we go
<blueCommand> now I wait
<blueCommand> say I want to update this program (0.25 or so), how would I do that? Any wiki about that?
<blueCommand> AHA! It's in!
<blueCommand> You don't have permission to access /revu1-incoming/winekeyd-0702192155/winekeyd_0.2-1_source.changes on this server.
<blueCommand> This system scares me :S
<LaserJock> good, it should ;-)
<blueCommand> no, really. Why can't I download that file?
<blueCommand> All the other ones are fine
<Hobbsee> because the permissions on it are screwed
<blueCommand> ... and that's normal? :)
<LaserJock> they aren't screwed
<LaserJock> it's for saftey I believe
<LaserJock> the .changes file has a gpg signature
<blueCommand> hm
<nixternal> boo
<lotusleaf> woo
<bddebian> hoo
<canine_kouji> hey...
<canine_kouji> I'm not sure who is packaging the aiptek driver, but is it possible to distribute a driver works actually works? with sensitivity and etc
<RAOF> canine_kouji: You could file a bug against the drivers (with exactly what fails to work) on launchpad, that's a better spot to get attention.
<canine_kouji> RAOF: possibly
<canine_kouji> RAOF: looking at the sourcecode for aiptek driver, I'm actually quiet surprised it still works. The code looks like utter crap
<canine_kouji> and nobody seems to want to port the latest code(1.9), they(ubuntu guy in charge of it) just keeping monkey patching the release code(1.0)
<RAOF> canine_kouji: It's not proper monkey patching if it's not Python code :)
<RAOF> Well, you're probably a bit late for Feisty.
<RAOF> But ask the maintainer if you could package up the new version.
<canine_kouji> I know I am
<canine_kouji> I want to update this code so aiptek works... these tablets eat wacom's money, I'll definitely help out, heh
<RAOF> Alternatively, if there's a newer Debian package, ask to get it sync'd.  But probably not now, because UVF has passed.
<canine_kouji> wacom overcharges for their stuff
<canine_kouji> if someone can make and release a pad about the same for 1/5th of the price, be angry.
<RAOF> Right.  It's about a week since I emailed the gnome-compiz-manager guy.  I'm going to fix the trivial stuff in the review, and upload a new pacakge.
<RAOF> Ok, there's a new gnome-compiz-manager ( http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4426 ) up.  Anyone want to review?
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi :)
<StevenK> Woah, when did the karma get reset.
<ajmitch> week or two ago
* StevenK was expecting to have more than 3 digits of it.
* StevenK ponders telling the submitter of #66655 to just file it upstream.
<StevenK> Trying to use a mod_perl module against mod_perl2 leads to pain.
<_ion> s/against mod_perl2 //
<_ion> There, fixed.
<StevenK> _ion: :-P
<AnAnt> Hello
<AnAnt> may someone help me with this review: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4397 , I don't understand what's wrong
<ajmitch> AnAnt: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-February/000249.html
<AnAnt> ajmitch: I am maintainer of acon, it does not exist (YET) in Debian in the first place
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> but for now I'd still set Maintainer: to be the appropriate motu list
<AnAnt> ajmitch: so, I don't understand how this applies to my package ?
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> so I set Maintainer to motu list, and Debian-Maintainer to me ?
<ajmitch> XSBC-Original-Maintainer to you
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> ajmitch: is that why pbuilder refused to build ?
<ajmitch> yes
<AnAnt> ok
<fernando> moin all
<pochu> hi all!
<pochu> I have a little problem with a build: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6479297/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.listen_0.5-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<pochu> I think I should add python-gnome2 to the build-deps, right?
<pirast> pochu, i also guess so
<pochu> pirast: ok, ty!
<pirast> pochu, but maybe you need python-gnome2-dev instead
<pochu> mmm
<pirast> i would first try with p-g-dev
<pochu> pirast: that package doesn't exist in feisty, I think
<slomo> dholbach: when one of motu-uvf files an UVF exception request are two additional +1 needed or only one?
<pirast> pochu, for me it does
<pochu> pirast: oh, sure :)
<pochu> pirast: bad comand hehe
<pochu> command*
<dholbach> slomo: hum... I thought that it was a normal exception as everybody else
<dholbach> hm
<dholbach> *shrug*
<slomo> dholbach: ok, then let's handle it this way :) i was just wondering if i should confirm your one already
<pochu> pirast: but I think it should be python-gnome2, because it builds fine in my laptop, and I have python-gnome2 installed, but not python-gnome2-dev
<pirast> pochu, then try it :-)
<pochu> :)
<pirast> pochu, you may want to have a look at pbuilder https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<pochu> pirast: :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<pochu> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello pochu
<pochu> pirast: anybody else:  -> Considering build-dep python-mutagen (>= 1.8)
<pochu> white: Unable to locate package python-mutagen
<pochu> enyc: No packages found
<pochu>       Tried versions: 
<pochu>    -> Does not satisfy version, not trying
<pochu> however, python-mutagen is 1.10 :S
<crimsun> 1.10.1-0ubuntu1, actually.
<pochu> crimsun: right
<crimsun> check whether your build(er) has a current apt cache
<crimsun> (and of course has universe enabled)
<pirast> yeah
<pirast> thats probably the case
<pochu> mmm
<pochu> I have universe enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list, isn't that enought? (I'm new to pbuilder :)
* dholbach hugs crimsun
<pirast> pochu, no
<pochu> dholbach: listen failed to build, I'm with it :)
<pirast> pochu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto section "Universe support"
<pochu> pirast: ok, I see it in the wiki
<pochu> pirast: :)
<dholbach> pochu: good to hear that :)
<pochu> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com feisy/main Packages                                                                           
<pochu> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com feisy/main Packages                                                                           
<pochu>   404 Not Found [IP: 195.248.90.38 80] 
<bddebian> Someone needs to take a gun to Broadcoms offices :-)
<pochu> any idea?
<Q-FUNK> pochu: it's feisTy
<pochu> ups
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> I haven't touched it
<Q-FUNK> typos r u
<Q-FUNK> :)
<pochu> Q-FUNK: ty :)
<pochu> works now :)
<pirast> bddebian, why?
<bddebian> pirast: For not making free drivers and for generally just sucking :-)
<pirast> bddebian, then buy no bc products :P
<pochu> dholbach: do I leave it as 0.5-0ubuntu1, or add a new entry ubuntu2?
<dholbach> pochu: was it already uploaded?
<pochu> dholbach: slomo uploaded it, but it failed to build
<dholbach> ok, so you need a new version number
<pochu> dholbach: ok :)
<bddebian> pirast: It was built in to this stupid Dell
<pirast> bddebian, hahaha, i have one built into my stupid fujitsu siemens laptop :-P
<pochu> nice tool, pbuilder :)
<pirast> :)
<pochu> do you guys now which package contains mozembed?
<pochu> Checking for pygtkmozembed:
<pochu> not found
<pochu> know* :)
<bddebian> pochu: What specific file(s) is it looking for, do you know?
<pochu> bddebian: try: import gtkmozembed
* iceman is away: AwaY
<bddebian> libgtk-mozembed-ruby1.8 maybe?
<pochu> maybe ;)
<pochu> bddebian: No current or candidate version found for libgtk-mozembed-ruby1.8
<bddebian> Try just: libgtk-mozembed-ruby
<pochu> bddebian: maybe libgtk-mozembed-ruby, but I haven't got it installed, and in my laptop build fine
<bddebian> Look in configure to see how it checks for it
<pochu> maybe python-gnome2-extras-doc
<pochu> bddebian:     print "Checking for pygtkmozembed:",
<pochu>     try: import gtkmozembed
<pochu>     except ImportError:raise SystemExit("not found\n%s require gnome-python-extras.\n\t(http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-python-extras)" % NAME)
<pochu>     else: print "found"
<pochu> gonna try with python-gnome2-extras-doc
<pochu> I don't have it installed...
<bddebian> You don't have python-gnome2-extras installed?
<AnAnt> bddebian: Hello
<AnAnt> bddebian: ping
* bddebian isn't here :)
<bddebian> Yes I'll look at it today
<AnAnt> bddebian: ok, thanks...
<AnAnt> bddebian: are you sure that I should do this even if the package isn't for Debian ?
<AnAnt> bddebian: are you sure that I should do this even if the package isn't IN Debian ?
<bddebian> Do what?
<AnAnt> bddebian: set the Maintainer to the motu mailing list
<bddebian> Yes, Unless you have an ubuntu.com address.  You can set the Mainter: to MOTU and XSBC-Original-Mainter to yourself.  Or whatever the damn field is called
<AnAnt> and add the addition XSBC-Original-Maintainer field 
<AnAnt> ok
<bddebian> slomo or dholbach: Are we going to upload the newer bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<dholbach> bddebian: is the bug confirmed?
<bddebian> dholbach: #84917 ?
<dholbach> if that's the uvf bug for bcm43xx-fwcutter, yes
<bddebian> dholbach: Yeah
<dholbach> bddebian: then please go ahead
<bddebian> It's a sync request, no?
<dholbach> ok, let me open the bug page too
<bddebian> pochu: Can you do a find on pygtkmozembed to see where it is for me?
<pochu> bddebian: sure
<pochu> bddebian: I need the python module :)
<pochu> moment
<dholbach> bddebian: yes, looks like
<dholbach> bddebian: the uvf team just takes care of checking and confirming
<pochu> bddebian: http://pastebin.ca/365033
<pochu> dholbach: I built it with dpkg-buildpackage, not pbuilder. sorry :(
<dholbach> pochu: we're not in a deep freeze yet, so nothing to worry about
<pochu> :)
<pochu> but today I'm learning how to use pbuilder, so I hope that doesn't happen again!
<_ion> Would anyone be willing to review the compiz-extra package in REVU? It's not packaged by me, but i'd *really* like to have it in universe.
<pochu> bddebian: I bet for python-gnome2-extra, but I don't know why it fails
<_ion> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4133
<AnAnt> I realize that in the feisty repos there is beryl-manager but not beryl
<pochu> AnAnt: sure
<AnAnt> it's not even in feisty queue
<AnAnt> pochu: why's that ?
<pochu> don't know. it failed to build?
<bddebian> pochu: I don't see any python module at all called pygtkmozembed
<pochu> bddebian: try to import gtkmozembed
<pochu> it works for me
<AnAnt> pochu: ok
<pochu> bddebian: >>> import gtkmozembed
<pochu> GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<pochu> >>> 
<pochu> AnAnt: but I don't know :)
<pochu> AnAnt: all I know is that as beryl is not in Ubuntu repos yet, the beryl bugs are rejected :)
<bddebian> Can 'import gtkmozembed' import shared libraries?
<pochu> bddebian: I can't understand that :S
<pochu> don't know :)
<bddebian> pochu: Is your package posted anywhere?
<pochu> bddebian: Bug #84946
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84946 in listen "[UVF Request]  Please update Listen to 0.5" [Wishlist,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84946
<pochu> bddebian: but that diff failed to build, I'm trying to fix it now :)
<AnAnt> thanks
<bddebian> It says fix released, no?
<pochu> bddebian: but it has not build
<pochu> bddebian: not now. update :)
<bddebian> Ah, it failed on the buildd, OK
<pochu> bddebian: any idea?
<bddebian> pochu: I'm looking, give me a minute
<pochu> sure :)
<bddebian> pochu: Who uploaded this, do you know?
<pochu> bddebian: I think slomo
<bddebian> pochu: Now it's failing on a different package.. Grr
<pochu> bddebian: which one?
<slomo> bddebian, pochu: hm, it built fine locally but i didn't use pbuilder unfortunately :/
<bddebian> hang on I'm updating my pbuilder
<bddebian> slomo: No worries
<pochu> bddebian: I think this is the problem:
<pochu> Checking Python version: 2.5
<pochu> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge": libatk-bridge.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pochu> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:69: GtkWarning: could not open display
<pochu>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<slomo> pochu: oh... nice, either run everything in xvfb-run or patch the checks away
<pochu> slomo: what's xvfb-run? :)
<slomo> pochu: a virtual X server
<pochu> oh
<bddebian> That's just wrong
<slomo> bddebian: ?
<bddebian> It's ugly :-)
<slomo> sure
<pochu> slomo: is xvfb-run a pbuilder flag?
<slomo> but that's normal for packages that try to import some python module that imports gtk it seems
<bddebian> Yeah
<bddebian> pochu: No, it's a package
<slomo> pochu: no, a package... look at what python-gnome2 does... build-depend on it and call make with xvfb-run
<slomo> pochu: package is xvfb
<pochu> slomo: ok :)
<pochu> slomo: bddebian: don't know how to do it :S
<pochu> I mean: I don't know how to call make with xvfb-run
<slomo> pochu: instead of ./configure, $(MAKE), $(MAKE) install, whatever call "xvfb-run ./configure" etc
<bddebian> slomo: It's cdbs
<slomo> hm
<slomo> then some random variable has to be set ;)
<bddebian> Yeah, :-(
<pochu> bddebian, slomo are you talking about listen?
<slomo> maybe change the shell to "xvfb-run sh" :)
<slomo> pochu: yes
<pochu> what's happening with cdbs?
<pochu> cdbs is a patch system, right?
<bddebian> No
<bddebian> cdbs is a build system instead of debhelper
<pochu> oh
<pochu> :)
<_ion> More like a higher-level system built on debhelper.
<bddebian> Fair enough, just less "controlable" ;-P
<bddebian> Actually that just looks like a warning.  The error now is not being able to find gnome.ui
<slomo> bddebian: which is caused by not beeing able to open the display
<slomo> bddebian: just patch away the annoying checks
<bddebian> slomo: ?
<slomo> bddebian: it checks if gnome.ui can be loaded... which fails because the display is not available. just remove this check and it will build
<pochu> print "Checking for gnome.ui:",
<pochu>     try: import gnome,gnome.ui
<pochu>     except ImportError: raise SystemExit("not found\n%s require python-gnome (http://www.gnome.org)" % NAME)
<pochu>     else: print "found"
<pochu> slomo: should I comment it?
<slomo> yes
<pochu> ok, gonna try :)
<slomo> pochu: be careful to depend and build-depend on everything needed though... if it checks for gnome and gnome.ui depend on the relevant packages (i.e.python-gnome2 iirc)
<pochu> slomo: sure :)
<pochu> slomo: after build (if it builds) I'll try it :)
* bddebian adds python-gnome2-dev
<pochu> and python-gnome2-extras-dev
<bddebian> Already had that
<bddebian> Need at-spi also ;-)
<slomo> why extras?
<slomo> and at-spi is not required
<pochu> slomo: it depends on it
<slomo> ok
<bddebian> gtkmozembed
<pochu> sure
<spike> hi there
<spike> what shall I do with a patch-set against xen-tools? I've fixed some bits in the common.sh which would make installing packages fail and added hooks for edges, plus a few more things
<spike> shall I open some bug, just send an email to the maintainer or what?
<bddebian> spike: I would say, try to grab zul if you can
<spike> I'm on edgy, should I test feisty before?
<spike> bddebian: grab what sorry?
<bddebian> spike: zul does a lot of the xen work
<bddebian> And is a who, not a what ;-)
<spike> oh, zul the nickname
<spike> sorry :)
<bddebian> NP
<spike> I didnt connect
<spike> k
<spike> zul: hi, whenever you got a moment to talk about xen I'll appreciate it. I'll hang around. thanks
<bddebian> Goddamnit, now I get pygtkmozembed not found again
<zul> spike: whats up?
<spike> zul: see my first line as I joined the chan
<spike> I've fixed some stuff in the xen-tools pkg in edgy
<slomo> bddebian: same error? remove check please ;)
<bddebian> slomo: No, this is further down
<spike> might be stuff broken in upstream too, tho, dunno, havent checked the sources
<zul> spike: send me a patch at zulcss@gmail.com and ill have a look
<slomo> bddebian: why?
<spike> zul: k, ta
<bddebian> slomo: http://pastebin.us/14755
<slomo> bddebian: probably the same problem... i guess this imports pygtk too via pygtkmozembed...
<afflux> dh_make asks me what kind of package I want to create... which is the right one if packaging a shell script? "single binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module or cdbs"?
<pochu> bddebian: slomo: same here
<jkimball4> Where does one report a bug in Nautilus.  It appears that Malone does not.
<pochu> jkimball4: malone
<jkimball4> I tried to do it in Malone, but it yelled at me.
<jkimball4> "Nautilus does not use Malone as its bug tracker."
<pochu> jkimball4: moment
<pochu> jkimball4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+filebug
<jkimball4> Ah, thanks pochu.  I only have a Valgrind log.  Is that sufficient for the bug report or is there some other way I can catch data from this problem.  The bug reporting tool does not launch upon force quit of Nautilus.
<pochu> jkimball4: If you can get also a backtrace, it would be better, I think
<jkimball4> Of course, now that I have it debugging it's not going to fail.. :p
<jkimball4> The last 600 times it's failed with no issue.
<bddebian> pochu: Do you have libxul or libxul-dev installed locally?
<pochu> bddebian: no
<bddebian> Hmm
<bddebian> Might be getting it from Firefox
<pochu> bddebian: I don't have also firefox-dev
<bddebian> But you have firefox installed, no?
<pochu> bddebian: sure
<bddebian> Then you have libgtkmozembed.so :-)
<bddebian> Err make that libgtkembedmoz.so
<pochu> bddebian: do I try to build with firefox?
<bddebian> pochu: Just for kicks you can do:  sudo pbuilder login.  Then install python-gnome2-extras-dev and try to import gtkmozembed ;-)
<pochu> or are you doing it? :)
<pochu> bddebian: doing
<slomo> pochu, bddebian: you have to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH and other weird things probably as always for mozilla stuff... or what's the error? :)
<bddebian> Crap is there not a multi python version of python-gst?
<slomo> bddebian: there is... if you mean python-gst0.10
<slomo> bddebian: i have it for 2.4 and 2.5 here
<pochu> slomo: do you mean this?
<pochu> # 1 = Add LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/firefox/mozembed/so/file when listen start 
<pochu> # to prevent segmentfault on wikipedia and lyrics widget for broken python-gtkmozemebed on some distribution like ubuntu edgy/dapper
<pochu> USE_MOZEMBED_HACK ?= 0
<slomo> pochu: probably
<bddebian> slomo: Yeah, I was looking in edgy repo, sorry
<afflux> dh_make asks me what kind of package I want to create... which is the right one if packaging a shell script? "single binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module or cdbs"?
<pochu> afflux: I think single binary
<afflux> alright, thank you. (this is kind of misleading, isn't it? ;))
<bddebian> afflux: I would say single binary or cdbs but I don't know how well cdbs will work with just a shell script
* bddebian is always amazed at how little he really knows :'-(
<pochu> bddebian: >>> import gtkmozembed
<pochu> Traceback (most recent call last):
<pochu>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<pochu> ImportError: libgtkembedmoz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bddebian> ;-)
<bddebian> Now install firefox or libxul-dev, or some such
<bddebian> Gah, now what:
<bddebian> DEB_MAKE_CHECK_TARGET unset, not running checks
<bddebian> docbook2x-man debian/listen.1.docbook
<bddebian> Segmentation fault
<bddebian> Ran out of memory for input buffer at /usr/lib/perl5/XML/Parser/Expat.pm line 469.
<bddebian> make: *** [build/listen]  Error 255
<slomo> at least it builds fine without pbuilder ;)
<bddebian> Well I'm getting closer I think :)
<pochu> slomo: and right now i'm listening music with it :)
<pochu> bddebian: >>> import gtkmozembed
<pochu> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge": libatk-bridge.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pochu> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:69: GtkWarning: could not open display
<pochu>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<pochu> >>> 
<bddebian> Oh, install at-spi :-)
<pochu> that's after installing libxul-dev
<pochu> ok
<pochu> bddebian: is that a build-dep of listen?
<bddebian> I've added it but slomo says I shouldn't :-)
<pochu> bddebian: I have it installed locally, so maybe ;)
<slomo> that's only a warning
<slomo> you don't need it
<LaserJock> argggggg
<bddebian> Actually, so far I've added python-gnome2-extras-dev, at-spi, libxul-dev, and python-gst0.10 :)
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<pochu> bddebian: >>> import gtkmozembed
<pochu> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:69: GtkWarning: could not open display
<pochu>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<pochu> >>> 
<pochu> same :)
<slomo> bddebian: instead of libxul-dev use firefox-dev
<pochu> slomo: ok :)
<bddebian> Nah, that's just a warning :-)
<bddebian> slomo: Why?
<LaserJock> the silly instument manager somehow made /tmp ro
<slomo> bddebian: because we use firefox and not xulrunner
<bddebian> OK
<bddebian> LaserJock: OK, well go test gpib then ;-P
<pochu> slomo: ok, gonna try :)
<pochu> mmm, but won't it be the same?
* bddebian is going to burn up his pbuilder today.. :)
<LaserJock> Amaranth: how long has alacarte been in Gnome proper?
<Amaranth> 2.16
<pochu> bddebian: hehe
<pochu> >>> import gtkmozembed
<pochu> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge": libatk-bridge.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pochu> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:69: GtkWarning: could not open display
<pochu>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<pochu> >>> 
<pochu> bddebian, slomo: that's with firefox-dev installed
<LaserJock> Amaranth: k, was arguing with somebody in my LUG who said Gnome had no menu editor
<LaserJock> Amaranth: and he said that Alacarte was really only included in 2.17
<slomo> pochu: yeah obviously still unable to open the display... you can't do anything about that except a) remove the breaking check or b) run stuff in xvfb or some other X server
<Amaranth> i believe it lost support for applications:/// in 2.10
<Amaranth> so for 3 releases GNOME had no way to edit the menus
<Amaranth> otherwise it's been fine
<bddebian> WTF is this crap:
<bddebian> listen.1: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/dh_installman line 120, <COMPAT_IN> line 1.
<bddebian> make: *** [binary-install/listen]  Error 2
<slomo> bddebian: broken link? or does the file really not exist?
* iceman is back (gone 02:34:14)
<bddebian> slomo: Which file?
<slomo> bddebian: listen.1
<bddebian> I made it in debian/
<bddebian> I did the docbook2x-man to create it, instead of doing it in rules
<bddebian> Of course there's an empty manpage.links file, wtf
* ajmitch wonders how many lines there would be if we grepped for bddebian & wtf
<slomo> ajmitch: only 24 for me in this channel ;)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Better use something bigger than an int ;-P
<ajmitch> surprising, less than 100 in my log for bddebian in here :)
<bddebian> Bah, I get no love :-)
<ajmitch> yep
<pochu> slomo: I've commented it with "#" but still checks the dependency!!!???
<bddebian> pochu: Well other than the manpage mess, I think I have it building
<pochu> bddebian: how have you fixed the mozembed problem?
<bddebian> build-dep python-gnome2-extras-dev and firefox-dev
<pochu> bddebian: and builds?
<bddebian> Well then I got the segfault on docbook2x-man which I have now removed
<pochu> bddebian: it doesn't build for me, also with firefox-dev and python-gnome2-extras-dev
<bddebian> What error?
<pochu> Checking Python version: 2.5
<pochu> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gail": libgail.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pochu> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge": libatk-bridge.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pochu> /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:69: GtkWarning: could not open display
<pochu>   warnings.warn(str(e), _gtk.Warning)
<pochu> and this:
<pochu> Checking for pygtkmozembed:
<pochu> not found
<bddebian> Dunno about gail but add at-spi and python-gst0.10
<bddebian> I never got that error about gail
<superm1> joejaxx, you are the guy who put together fluxbuntu right?
<joejaxx> superm1: yeah
<superm1> did you use uck for customizing your live cd?
<joejaxx> oh no
<superm1> by hand?
<Amaranth> btw, that's the status on that?
<joejaxx> the previous two by hand the newer ones from scratch
<Amaranth> as far as rolling your changes back into ubuntu, i mean
<superm1> i was experimenting to find out the feasibility of a myth live disk yesterday, and uck seems to do a pretty decent job in automating the whole process, after you write customization scripts.  do you maintain copies of the scripts so its all automated from scratch, or literally from scratch in the sense that you manually type commands each time you make a dis
<superm1> s/dis/disk
<joejaxx> Amaranth: right now we are concentrating on the april release first
<joejaxx> superm1: it is automated
* bddebian tries it with libsexy just for fun
<joejaxx> bddebian: lol
<superm1> joejaxx, could I possibly take a peak at your automated scripts from scratch to see if they could easily be ported to a "mythbuntu" live disk?
<psusi> can anyone point me to a good resource describing how X resources are used/configured to decide what fonts applications use?  I'm trying to figure out why gitk uses such horrid fonts and fix it...
<joejaxx> superm1: it is not to the point where it should be public yet
<superm1> joejaxx, ah okay
<bddebian> OK, new error:
<bddebian> dh_installman -plisten debian/listen.1
<bddebian> dh_installman: failed to read listen.1.gz
<bddebian> make: *** [binary-install/listen]  Error 1
<bddebian> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
<superm1> joejaxx, are you eventually trying to become a supported derivative in canonical's eyes, and be able to use their build system and such, or planning to stay as a seperate project?
<joejaxx> superm1: i do not think it is really a choice up to us
<superm1> ah good point :)
<joejaxx> :)
<bddebian> slomo: Still around?
* superm1 thinks selflishly for a moment... hopefully joejaxx does become supported so he can share his trials/tribulations in getting supported with superm1
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> superm1: i do not know if that will happen though
<pochu> bddebian, slomo: do we need to add at-spi and libgail-dev to build-deps?
<joejaxx> superm1: Canonical already has xubuntu
<superm1> yea
<superm1> how are you handling your bandwidth for distribution?
<pochu> bddebian, slomo: they are for accesibility support
<superm1> right now at least
<bddebian> pochu: I don't have libgail
<pochu> bddebian: it's because this: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "gail": libgail.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pochu> <pochu> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge": libatk-bridge.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<joejaxx> superm1: multiple mirrors
<bddebian> I don't get the libgail error
<pochu> bddebian: do you have the latest gtk?
<bddebian> at-spi fixes the libatk-bridge, though maybe it's wrong
<pochu> bddebian: maybe at-spi depends in libgail ;)
<bddebian> maybe
<superm1> joejaxx, if I end up making more progress with the myth live disk, could you put me in touch some people that are running these mirrors to talk with about hosting?
<bddebian> pochu: Yep, it does
<ajmitch> pochu: warnings or errors?
<pochu> ajmitch: warnings
<imbrandon> superm1, you need hosting? 
<pochu> ajmitch: for that :)
<imbrandon> superm1, i have more than ample bandwith to handle a digg x 10 :)
<superm1> imbrandon, if i confidently finish assembling the live disk, yes
<superm1> imbrandon, wow :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Have an idea on my manpage error?
<ajmitch> bddebian: don't know, haven't looked
<imbrandon> superm1, that how i make my money as a day job is at a hosting company and i have free rackspace where i have a few servers connected directly to the inet at 100MB/s
<imbrandon> and no cap
<bddebian> ajmitch: Well scroll up about 5 mins ;-)
<superm1> imbrandon, thats awesome.  i'll definately ping you when I've got this disk closer to ready and easily rebuildable
<pochu> ajmitch: should I add then those packages to the build-deps?
<imbrandon> kk
<superm1> imbrandon, thanks a bunch :)
<imbrandon> np
<imbrandon> anyone seen jono today ?
<pochu> imbrandon: me, in #ubuntu-locoteams
<imbrandon>  /join #ubuntu-locoteams
<imbrandon> err
* zul hands imbrandon a typing lesson
<AnAnt_> bddebian: ping
<ajmitch> pochu: are they actually needed?
<imbrandon> zul, kinda tough with broken fingers ;)
<pochu> ajmitch: no, just warnings, but builds without them
<zul> imbrandon: how did you break your fingers?
<ajmitch> then I'd skip them
<bddebian> Why?
<ajmitch> zul: long & funny story ;)
<zul> heh i got the time..
<imbrandon> zul, heh at work, i got two fingers on my left hand caught in a rack fan
<AnAnt_> bddebian: reminding you of acon 
<zul> lol
* ajmitch doesn't know the source in question, so can't really say much about the build-deps
<zul> imbrandon: I guess you havent taken the workplace safety course yet? :)
<imbrandon> hahah 
<imbrandon> nope
<imbrandon> well it was in a place you couldent see and well.... umm.... yea
* imbrandon gives up
<imbrandon> long story short i have my left hand unable to hit the tab key properly :)
* ajmitch needs a new emblem on launchpad
<imbrandon> ( untill the splint comes off )
<imbrandon> i have far too many emblems as is
<zul> heh...at least you didnt get your finger lopped off
<ajmitch> hm, I think a skull would be suitable for motu-council
<imbrandon> yes
<imbrandon> ajmitch, +5
<bddebian> AnAnt_: I know sorry, pochu has me intrigued with this stupid listen package :)
<pochu> hehe :)
<imbrandon> hum, 14 emblems, too many
<AnAnt_> hmmm, what does it do ?
<AnAnt_> the package is called listen ?
<bddebian> AnAnt_: I have no idea, I'm just trying to build it :-)
<pochu> AnAnt_: fails to build in pbuilder
<bddebian> hehe
<pochu> oh, it's a music app, such us rhythmbox
<pochu> but much better :)
<AnAnt_> pochu: what does it depend on ?
<AnAnt_> pochu: I prefer mplayer 
<pochu> AnAnt_: you should try it :)
<imbrandon> amarok ftw
<pochu> if you use gnome
<imbrandon> itunes == #2
<imbrandon> ;)
<pochu> imbrandon: not for gnome ;)
<PriceChild> imbrandon, I heard you were packaging beryl for feisty?
<cbx33> amarok is quite nice on gnome
<imbrandon> pochu, i know plenty of gnomites that use amarok
<AnAnt_> pochu: it works in console ?
<cbx33> for me anyway
<cbx33> except it has a nasty problem
<cbx33> which I can't solve
<AnAnt_> pochu: does it depend on java ?
<imbrandon> PriceChild, i did some of the packaging of it yes
* PriceChild is a gnomite that uses amarok 8-)
<cbx33> it skips the last 2-4 secs of a song
<pochu> AnAnt_: I think you can use it in console, but it's a graphic app
<cbx33> known bug imbrandon ?
<pochu> AnAnt_: no, gtk
<pochu> AnAnt_: and python
<PriceChild> imbrandon, Did it get done lol?
<AnAnt_> pochu: listen/status ?
<imbrandon> PriceChild, packaging yes, in the archive no, it has multipoal issues to resolve before it can go into the archive
<pochu> AnAnt_: status?
<imbrandon> upstream issues, not packaging ones
<cbx33> ajmitch, lol at the skull idea
<AnAnt_> pochu: is it called Listen/Status ?
<pochu> AnAnt_: no, just listen ;)
<pochu> AnAnt_: moment
<AnAnt_> pochu: is it from brainkrash.com ?
<pochu> AnAnt_: http://www.listen-project.org/
<AnAnt_> ok
<PriceChild> Ok thanks imbrandon :)
<AnAnt_> pochu: so, what error you get in pbuilder ?
<pochu> at this moment?
<pochu> hehe
<cbx33> ooooh is listen in the repos yet?
<pochu> touch debian/stamp-makefile-build
<pochu> DEB_MAKE_CHECK_TARGET unset, not running checks
<pochu> docbook2x-man debian/listen.1.docbook
<pochu> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<pochu> Unable to recognise encoding of this document at /usr/share/perl5/XML/SAX/PurePerl/EncodingDetect.pm line 96.
<pochu> Document requires an element [Ln: 1, Col: 0] 
<pochu> cbx33: we have 0.4.3, but I'm trying to upload 0.5
<cbx33> in feisty?
<pochu> cbx33: but it fails to build in pbuilder
<cbx33> or edgy?
<cbx33> :(
<pochu> cbx33: we have 0.4.3 in all of them ;)
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> never see nthat before
<AnAnt_> oh
<pochu> cbx33: in universe
<cbx33> what's the package name?
<pochu> listen
<AnAnt_> dunno
<cbx33> why is it failing in pbuilder?
<cbx33> does a compile from source work ok?
<pochu> bddebian: that error ^^^ have you already fixed it?
<pochu> cbx33: I can build it with dpkg-buildpackage, and I think also a compile && make && make install works
<cbx33> nice
<pochu> cbx33: I have a .deb here :)
<cbx33> a 0.5 deb?
<pochu> but I need to fix it in pbuilder, to have it in the repos
<pochu> cbx33: sure
<cbx33> indeed you do
<cbx33> cool
<pochu> bddebian: ping?
<cbx33> maybe I'll install it from source
<pochu> cbx33: if you are using feisty, maybe we'll have it tomorrow in the repos :)
<cbx33> nah I'm on edgy
<cbx33> think I'll compile from source
<cbx33> any extra deps needed?
<pochu> cbx33: wait
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> ...
<pochu> cbx33: python-gnome2-dev, python-gnome2-extras-dev, firefox-dev and python-gst0.10
<cbx33> cool
<cbx33> thanks
<pochu> cbx33: and python-mutagen
<pochu> cbx33: and intltool
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> cbx33: I think that's all :)
<cbx33> I'll try it now
<pochu> cbx33: you need some patchs to get it working ;)
<pochu> hehe
<bddebian> pochu: Sorry, what's that?
<slomo> bddebian: now i'm back
<slomo> what's the current state?
<bddebian> Still getting this shit:
<bddebian> dh_installman: failed to read listen.1.gz
<bddebian> make: *** [binary-install/listen]  Error 1
<bddebian> pbuilder: Failed autobuilding of package
<cbx33> pochu, grrr
<cbx33> mutagen is old
<pochu> cbx33: edgy?
<cbx33> guess I'll have to stick to the old version for now
<cbx33> yup
<pochu> cbx33: hehe
<cbx33> CBA to go and recurse build all those deps
<cbx33> :p
<pochu> cbx33: maybe you can try 0.5-beta, but not sure
<cbx33> I'll wait
<cbx33> maybe I'll upgarde to feisty soon
<cbx33> I have a feisty install actually
<pochu> bddebian: how have you fixed the DEB_MAKE_CHECK_TARGET problem?
<pochu> cbx33: you can try there then :)
<bddebian> pochu: What MAKE_CHECK problem?
<slomo> bddebian, pochu: make check target? try dropping that one if that's the one that makes most problems ;) checks are nice but if the package works otherwise...
<bddebian> I don't have one
<slomo> bddebian: and is the file empty? or why can't it read it?
<bddebian> slomo: I don't know.  man -l ./listen.1 works fine
<slomo> bddebian: if everything fails pre-generate the manpage instead of doing it at build time ;)
<bddebian> That's what I did
<bddebian> I have listen.1 sitting in debian/ no
<bddebian> w
<cbx33> hmm listen is nice
<slomo> bddebian: erm... listen.1... try it with specifiyng debian/listen.1
<ajmitch> slomo: so what's the verdict on UVF for native packages?
<geser> pochu: I'm now also looking at listen :) firefox is enough for importing gtkmozembed
<bddebian> slomo: Tried that too.  At least with DEB_INSTALL_MANPAGES_listen = debian/listen.1
<pochu> geser: I've added firefox-dev to the build-deps :)
<slomo> ajmitch: no idea...what package is it?
<ajmitch> authtool
<ajmitch> upstream == me
<slomo> ajmitch: i guess updating is fine then ;)
<ajmitch> oh good :)
<geser> pochu: firefox is enough
<pochu> geser: ok :)
<slomo> ajmitch: doesn't make much difference if you add all changes to the current package or make a new upstream version ;)
<ajmitch> geser: you also had a native package you wanted to fix?
<bddebian> Grr this should be so simple
<ajmitch> slomo: I thought I'd better get some approval from a motu-uvf member :)
<slomo> ajmitch: is f-spot now "part of gnome"? or do you need an uvf exception for this too?
<ajmitch> no I'll need a UVF exception from tollef
<slomo> ok
<slomo> hm, do you know where the new modules are listed?
<ajmitch> nope, sorry
<ajmitch> probably somewhere on a gnome announce list
<geser> ajmitch: there was a merge for a native package on u-u-s but someone else uploaded it already
<ajmitch> slomo: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/devel-announce-list/2007-January/msg00007.html
<tonyyarusso> Anybody familiar with the demise of Nvu?  I found its successor at http://kompozer.net.
<slomo> ajmitch: thanks :) btw, does f-spot build fine with the ndesk-dbus* packages?
<slomo> siretart: ping? :)
<ajmitch> it should, I haven't merged in the build changes yet
<geser> pochu: have you already a fix for the docbook2x-man segfault?
<pochu> geser: no, I'm trying to see what's happening :)
<pochu> geser: I'm a noob :)
<pochu> check: 
<pochu> 	@if [ $(CHECK_DEPENDS) -eq 1 ] ; then \
<pochu> 		/bin/echo -n "Checking for Python... "; \
<pochu> 		which $(PYTHON) || ( echo "Not found." && /bin/false ); \
<pochu> 		$(PYTHON) ./check.py; \
<pochu> 	fi
<pochu> I think it's there
<pochu> Unable to recognise encoding of this document at /usr/share/perl5/XML/SAX/PurePerl/EncodingDetect.pm line 96.
<pochu> wtf is that?
<geser> pochu: I'm currently looking at the translation of listen.1.docbook -> listen.1
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to create a Debian pbuilder environment on Ubuntu?
<pochu> geser: ty :)
<bddebian> geser: Don't do it.. :)
<geser> pochu: using docbook-to-man doesn't crash but produces to many errors (it stops after 200)
<bddebian> geser: Just docbook2x-man localy and create listen.1, trust me :)
<pochu> geser: ^^
<bddebian> Of course, this is making me want to kill myself: dh_installman: failed to read listen.1.gz
<pochu> bddebian: I was going to say that :)
<geser> bddebian: I've logged in into pbuilder and it crashes there 
<pochu> mmm
<pochu> geser: any output?
<slomo> maybe locale related?
<bddebian> geser: What crashes there?
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: yes it is
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Any particular trick to it, or just specify a debian URL for the apt source?
<bddebian> OK damnit, even if I gzip liste.1 and man -l ./listen.1.gz it works
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: change the distribution and mirror, yeah
<tonyyarusso> cool
<tonyyarusso> (I figure if I get something built for Ubuntu that's not in Debian, they'd probably appreciate it too)
<bddebian> slomo: Locale related how?
<geser> pochu, bddebian: hmm, now it works 
<slomo> bddebian: because of the encoding problem it says... hm, does the xml document contain an encoding specification? try tp add it :)
<bddebian> geser: What'd you do?
<geser> nothing, I started from fresh (dpkg-source -x listen.dsc) and now it worked
<geser> pochu: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 456654 Feb 20 20:39 listen_0.5-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<slomo> geser: in pbuilder or locally built?
<geser> in pbuilder
<slomo> interesting
<geser> I'll try it again
<pochu> geser: wow!
<bddebian> geser: With no changes?
<pochu> mmm
<geser> no extra changes besides the extra build-deps
<bddebian> Ah, OK
<ajmitch> slomo: so ndesk-dbus* haven't been promoted to main yet?
<slomo> ajmitch: nope... should be done tomorrow as tomorrow is archive day... just b-d on it already :)
<pochu> geser: what about the gtkmozembed?
<ajmitch> yeah I am
<ajmitch> testing the build now
<geser> pochu: you need sgml-data, python-gnome2-dev, python-gnome2-extras-dev, python-gst0.10, firefox added to build-depends
<pochu> geser: sgml-data?
<geser> yes, else docbook2x-man segfaults while creating the manpage
<pochu> geser: I have the rest
<pochu> geser: oh, that's my problem :)
<pochu> geser: ty very much!
<geser> pochu: when you update the package you can remove the call of dh_python from debian/rules
<pochu> geser: dh_python usr/lib/listen ?
<geser> yes
<geser> dh_python is a no-op if python-central or python-support is used
<bddebian> sgml-data? Hmm
<bddebian> You also need to fix the maintainer field I think.  Should be XSBC-Maintainer... no X-Maintainer... I believe
<ajmitch> XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<bddebian> Whatever :-)
* ajmitch gives up & goes back to doing something useful
<bddebian> pochu: Can you upload?
<pochu> bddebian: no :)
<pochu> bddebian: but I have a uvf exception request open in LP
<pochu> bddebian: however, 0.5 is already uploaded :)
<pochu> but FTBFS :)
<bddebian> I mean for the "fixed" package
<pochu> bddebian: I can't
<geser> pochu: let bddebian or me know when you're ready, we can upload it for you
<pochu> geser: ok, thanks
<pochu> geser: did you get any problem with the gtkmozemdev check?
<bddebian> Damn, trumped by geser again.. :-)
<pochu> gtkmozembed*
* bddebian goes into retirement
<pochu> hehe
<geser> I've closed the window now but I don't remember anything besides a timeout or something and then the warning about missing display
<pochu> then I'll remove the patch I did to not check it :)
<geser> pochu: all I did was to install the extra packages, no changes to the package itself to get it build
<pochu> geser: ok, dropped :)
<bddebian> And fix the maintainer field
<pochu> bddebian: I already dit it :)
<pochu> did*
<bddebian> OK :-)
<pochu> I have no connection to the repos, does that happen to you?
<pochu> emilio@kiko:~/deb/listen/listen-0.5$ sudo aptitude update 
<pochu> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (195.248.90.38)] 
<pochu> works now!
<pochu> :)
<bddebian> W: listen: script-not-executable ./usr/lib/listen/listen.py
<bddebian> W: listen: unusual-interpreter ./usr/lib/listen/listen.py #!/usr/bin/python2.52.4
<bddebian> W: listen: maintainer-not-full-name Ubuntu-MOTU
<tsmithe> bddebian, did enblend ever finish that build? :P
<bddebian> tsmithe: Nope and now my Feisty machine with 640Mb is toast because of bcm43xx issues
<bddebian> Hey, it builds with libsexy-dev and at-spi :-)
<tsmithe> hehe ok
<tsmithe> sorry to hear it
<bddebian> No worries.  I hope to get it working tonight
* tsmithe wishes he didn't need two acks for an upload
<bddebian> Have you gotten 1 yet?
<pochu> works!! :)
<pochu> thanks bddebian geser slomo :)
<slomo> pochu: np :) would've probably been a bit faster if i had actually looked at the package though ;)
<pochu> hehe :)
<pochu> slomo: but np, as I've learned a lot!
<tsmithe> bddebian, gotten one for which?
<tsmithe> enblend?
<tsmithe> nope
<pochu> slomo: do I reassign again to motu-uvf, or as 0.5 is uploaded there is no need?
<tsmithe> nor wired *cough*ack it*cough*
<bddebian> Didn't I look at wired?
<slomo> pochu: no need ;)
<pochu> slomo: ok, ty :)
<bddebian> tsmithe: I looked at wired, did you see my comments?  Or was that the one you asked about those files not being included in the binary?
<tsmithe> i did see the comments
<tsmithe> i'm pretty sure i responded
<tsmithe> or maybe that was someone else
* tsmithe goes to check
<pochu> bddebian, geser: bug 84946 ^_^
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84946 in listen "[UVF Request]  Please update Listen to 0.5" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84946
<tsmithe> bddebian, yes. i remember. i'm quite sure we agreed the licencing "issues" were ok :P
<tsmithe> as AUTHORS is installed as a doc
<bddebian> tsmithe: Oh yeah and I believe I said if you get another ack, I'll advocate as well?
<tsmithe> ah yes :)
<tsmithe> geser, you around to ack?
<tsmithe> slomo, you?
<geser> pochu: looking at the debdiff, why did you need libgaild-dev and at-spi?
<geser> ah, read the changelog
<bddebian> Add libsexy damnit ;-)
<gnomefreak> is universe repo down?
<tsmithe> libsexy ist sehr important
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: no
<bddebian> tsmithe: I was talking about for listen to geser and pochu :-)
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> its failing here
<givr1> is there somebofy with some time for a little ack : http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4417 thanks :)
<bddebian> givr1: Did ntfs-config get rejected previously?
<pochu> gnomefreak: also here a little ago
<pochu> geser: do you find everything ok?
<givr1> bddebian: still sleeping in NEW AFAIK
<gnomefreak> pochu: are you using archive.ubuntu or CC.archive.ubuntu?
<pochu> gnomefreak: archive.
<tsmithe> bddebian, i know
<tsmithe> :)
<gnomefreak> yeah me too
<gnomefreak> wondering if UK is having issues
* tsmithe has backlogs ;)
<tsmithe> gnomefreak, working here...
<tsmithe> but i use the main repos
<gnomefreak> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1
<ajmitch> or it could be some proxy somewhere, or some transient error, or...
<bddebian> givr1: Ah, then we'll have to ask to have it removed first afaik
<pochu> gnomefreak: but it worked for me a little after
<pochu> I was updating and dist-upgrading
<gnomefreak> gb is working it looks like
<givr1> bddebian: ok, so i have to ask that to an archive manager ?
* gnomefreak trying too but smart is crashing :( and apt is not playing fetch very well
* tsmithe prods motus
<tonyyarusso> Okay, Tony giving packaging a go, take two: Kompozer, bugfix stopgap between Nvu (not active) and Composer2 (its "eventual" replacement).  Downloading tarball now and hoping it's more sane...
<bddebian> givr1: Yeah we will before we upload again, I think
<geser> pochu: uploaded listen
<givr1> bddebian: i just asked that to tollef in -dev. Hope he is still there. Thanks
<pochu> geser: ty! :)
<pochu> do you guys know in which package is included the clock applet?
* tsmithe prods motus with Hobbsee's long pointy stick
<bddebian> geser: If you get bored, could you poke at gpib on REVU for me?
<geser> pochu: gnome-panel
<pochu> geser: ok, ty
<GNUro> hello!
<tsmithe> GNUro, hello
* tsmithe assumes he's not a motu
<tsmithe> and then pokes him anyway cos of tor
<TheMuso> Sorry guys, I have bene very bus the last few days, and will be unable to help with any form of reviewing before FF.
<TheMuso> busy
<tsmithe> TheMuso, are you fre..
* tsmithe finished reading
<TheMuso> tsmithe: Sorry dude, not until the weekend at least.
<tsmithe> ok TheMuso :)
<TheMuso> or friday
<tsmithe> *gotta get these in*
<cbx33> who here knows about gnome-screensaver
<cbx33> i am trying to invoke the screensaver from the command line on a user who has just logged in
<cbx33> by using the gnome-screensaver-command tool
<cbx33> but it seems to be failing
<cbx33> it used to work fine
<cbx33> now I see that if I run gnome-screensaver first it's ok
<cbx33> and works
<cbx33> is this usual?
<tsmithe> bug filed? is gnome-screensaver running in the session?
<tsmithe> is it supposed to?
<tsmithe> why shouldn't it? why should it?
<cbx33> hehe
<tsmithe> ;)
<tsmithe> necessary questions :P
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> hmm
<tsmithe> and why do you want to scare a user by surprising them with a screensaver?
<bddebian> Force keyboard locking when user steps away?
<cbx33> tsmithe, it's for thin client manager
<cbx33> ok so it seems it's working fine
<tsmithe> :)
<cbx33> right but a question
<cbx33> I have a python dbus script
<cbx33> that starts with a users session
<cbx33> it's called by the X starting initi process thingy
<cbx33> it is supposed to run the lock command
<cbx33> but it doesn't lock the session
<cbx33> s/session/screensaver
<cbx33> I'mn presuming this is something possibly because the gnome-screensaver is running in a different "session" ?
<cbx33> because if the dbus script runs gnome-screensaver first itself and the locks it, it works fine
<geser> bddebian: what issues did you have with gpib?
<cbx33> can anyone shed any light?
<bddebian> geser: It should work now
<tsmithe> sharms, slomo; either of you free for review?
<tsmithe> (hey it rhymes!)
<cbx33> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/82527
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82527 in gnome-screensaver "gnome-screensaver-command doesn't work for gnome-screesaver instances started from /etx/X11/Xsession.d" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<cbx33> seems it is known about but in another way
<cbx33> ping ogra notice you were dealing with this one
<bddebian> Later gang
<tsmithe> later
<bddebian> Good luck tsmithe :-)
<tsmithe> thanks
<tsmithe> :
<tsmithe> he went...
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> he did indeed
<LaserJock> he always does that ;-)
<tsmithe> LaserJock, ah!
<tsmithe> is that a volunteer?
<tsmithe> (please please please review!)
<LaserJock> sorry dude, I'm totally booked
<tsmithe> mrgh
* tsmithe wishes even more that he only needed 1 ack
<tonyyarusso> What do I do if the directory inside the tarball is not named <packagename>-<version>?
<tonyyarusso> Do I rename the dir after it's unpacked, and that will be reflected in the diff, or does it not matter?
<tepsipakki> tonyyarusso: doesn't matter
<tonyyarusso> tepsipakki: Okay.
<tonyyarusso> Next question: How to handle something that's tri-licensed?  Can dh_make take -c gpl/lgpl/mpl?
<tepsipakki> no idea..
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: just get rid of dh_make :-)
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: ...  bleh
* tsmithe prods LaserJock. get back to being "totally booked"
<tsmithe> or...
<tsmithe> remember i need reviews!
* tsmithe  sleep
<cbx33> nn all
#ubuntu-motu 2007-02-21
<GNUro> why does dh_make give us a copyright file such as "This is <program name> , written and maintained by ..." instead of "This package was debianized by.."?
<tonyyarusso> tepsipakki: dh_make wanted it to be named that way - is it okay to change?
<tonyyarusso> What do things like "dpkg-source: warning: executable mode 0755 of `config.sub' will not be represented in diff" mean?
<slomo> giskard: ping?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<pochu> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Hello pochu
<ajmitch> ah, it's a bddebian 
<bddebian> Uh oh, what'd I do now? :)
<Lathiat> RUN
<pochu> nothing with listen, I think :)
<pochu> bddebian: how much time needs a package to get to the archive?
<bddebian> Can depend.  Did it build successfully this time?
<ajmitch> bddebian: you sound guilty, what did you do?
<bddebian> ajmitch: I'm always guilty of something :-)
<ajmitch> guilty of complaining about yourself
<pochu> bddebian: succesfully! :) https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/listen/0.5-0ubuntu2
<pochu> in all architectures :)
<bddebian> ajmitch: Not complaining, just truth-telling :_)
<bddebian> pochu: It can depend but usually like every 3 hours or so I think
<pochu> bddebian: ok, ty :)
<pochu> I wasn't sure it had built successfully, but now that I've seen it, I'm very happyyyyyyyyy :D
<pochu> however, listen won't be there with geser, slomo and yours' help :)
<pochu> but it's there!!
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> hi Fujitsu :)
<bddebian> geser: ping (gpib)?
<bddebian> OK, who knows udev rules?
* pochu doens't :(
<pochu> doesn't*
<imbrandon> hum ho
<imbrandon> ello all
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<pochu> hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> moins pochu 
* imbrandon finaly got his new cellphone
<pochu> imbrandon: which one?
<imbrandon> motorola razor
<pochu> imbrandon: link? :)
<imbrandon> one sec
<imbrandon> http://www.mycricket.com/plansphones/motorolamotoslvrl7c
<imbrandon> mp3 player, micro sd, bluetooth, etc etc etc
<imbrandon> kinda nice
<imbrandon> camera, camcorder too
<bddebian> hum de dum dum
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<bddebian> hello again imbrandon :-)
<imbrandon> lol
<LaserJock> imbrandon: cool phone
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> I went to the Cingular store yesterda to see if I could get an upgrade
<LaserJock> but I'd have to pay 50% more just to get to the lowest priced plan :/
<LaserJock> hi bddebian 
<jdong> imbrandon: does it have a bathroom timer too to tell you when it's about time to look for the closest restroom?
<pochu> jdong: lol :)
<pochu> imbrandon: nice phone
<bddebian> c'mon who can help me name these stupid udev rules files?
<jdong> pochu: that's my favorite comeback for "whoa, look at my new $TI_calc! It does $cheap_algebra_op_1 and $cheap_algebra_op_2!"
<imbrandon> jdong, lol
<pochu> hehe
<imbrandon> LaserJock, get cricket, thats what i have, they have cric in reno
<imbrandon> i love it
* pochu should think in change his cellphone
<pochu> http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_c380_c385-658.php
<LaserJock> imbrandon: did you really pay like $200 for that phone?
<imbrandon> $214 + tax
<imbrandon> yea
<LaserJock> must be nice having a real job ;-)
<imbrandon> heh
<Lathiat> heh
<Lathiat> yeh i dont want to go back to study now
<Lathiat> too much money owrking
<LaserJock> I'm paying $60/month for two lines and the phones were free
<LaserJock> and that was a stretch
<imbrandon> i pay 55 a month for unlimited everything , web voicemail longdistance etc etc etc
<imbrandon> and its 10 bux more per phone/line
<imbrandon> so for 2 it would be 65
<LaserJock> wow, that is good
* bddebian would like to throw his cell phone in the ocean
<imbrandon> thats why i like cricket
<LaserJock> imbrandon: have you tried the mobile web?
<imbrandon> they are great if you have them in your 5~area and reno does
<Megaqwerty> could anyone point me to a tutorial or something to learn how to package .deb files?
<imbrandon> yea i was on gmail earlier when i got the phone
<imbrandon> !packageguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<Megaqwerty> thanks
<imbrandon> Megaqwerty, there ya go
<bddebian> Damnit, beat me to it
<imbrandon> hehe
* ajmitch wonders what timezone asac is in
<imbrandon> asac?
<imbrandon> is that a nick?
<ajmitch> firefox guy
<ajmitch> yes
<imbrandon> ahh
* ajmitch was wanting to ask him about building another binary package from firefox
<ajmitch> might be easier to split it into another source package
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: its fun
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: dpkg-buildpackage :)
<zul_> ajmitch: i think if you check his launchpad page it would probably tell you
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: that's so helpful
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: really to build ff you cd into the firefox dir after unpacking. make your changes (as long as its a point release (patch or what not) just run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -k<keyid> and it will build
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: see above :)
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: yeah, I think I know how to build packages thanks :)
<ajmitch> gnomefreak: when I said another binary package, I meant an additional one, as specifcied in debian/control
<gnomefreak> figured that thats why i didnt answer right away
<ajmitch> so you figured that, but said it anyway? :)
<tonyyarusso> Can someone help me decipher lintian output please?
<bddebian> pastebin it
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<gnomefreak> ajmitch: you might be able to catch him in #ubuntu-mozillateam tomorrow he said he was gone for the day
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6801/
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: THe NMU warnings you can ignore
<tonyyarusso> The CVS directories were included in the tarball, btw.
<bddebian> Aye, and they shouldn't be
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Okay.  (What does NMU mean anyway?)
<bddebian> Non-Maintainer Upload
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tonyyarusso> Should rules have something to remove the CVS stuff?
<bddebian> No, they should be removed from the tarball :-)
<bddebian> Either get upstream to remove them or you can re-pack it. (Upstream fixing is preferred)
<bddebian> Same goes for config.log and any generated files. If they are there, they should be cleaned also
<bddebian> If config.log is coming from your build, make sure you have a clean target and are doing 'make clean' or whatever is appropriate
<tonyyarusso> Well, there's certainly no hope of getting upstream to remove them by the 22nd, I figure.  What's the proper way to delete them?  Through the diff, or rules?
<bddebian> Neither
<tonyyarusso> I thought we weren't supposed to modify the tarball though?
<bddebian> Ideally we aren't
<tonyyarusso> But this would be an acceptable exception?
<bddebian> Depends on who you ask
<tonyyarusso> All right, cut to the chase: Would either leaving them or modifying it to remove them be grounds for rejecting the upload?
<bddebian> ajmitch: ^^ ?
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Personally, I would whack them and make a note in debian/README.Debian but I'm wrong often :)
<tonyyarusso> noted
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Is there a set format to README.Debian?  (I already lost the .ex)
<bddebian> Nope, it's just a place for comments/notes, etc related to the package
<bddebian> At least not that I've ever seen
<Lathiat> pretty sure your right
<bddebian> Wow, that's a first ;-P
<tonyyarusso> If I get this done and up on REVU tonight, is anyone available to take a look soon enough for possible Feisty inclusion?  (I know the deadline is Thursday, kinda tight...)
<bddebian> We can try
<tonyyarusso> :)
<RAOF> Hey, anyone want to give a second ACK (or reject based on linda output) for http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4426 ?
<RAOF> I finally heard back from the original packager, and he's cool with me fixing his stuff :)
<RAOF> #ubuntu-devel
<bddebian> BROADCOM MUST DIE
<RAOF> Your wireless sucks?
<joejaxx> mozilla-browser/seamonkey is not in feisty?
* RAOF is *so* glad he got a Centrino lappy.  Lovely intel card :)
<crimsun> joejaxx: no, and no.
<joejaxx> broadcom works for me
<RAOF> bddebian: Thanks for gnome-compiz-manager, review, btw.
<RAOF> joejaxx: Are you running Feisty?
<RAOF> Because Feisty seems to be breaking the poor Broadcomm users into little pieces.
<joejaxx> crimsun: were they taken out on purpose?
<crimsun> yes.
<joejaxx> oh ok
<bddebian> RAOF: Yeah feisty and I had it working until my latest dist-upgrade :-(
<joejaxx> crimsun: did i miss a mailing list discussion?
<RAOF> crimsun: Incidentally, have I thanked you for fixing my ASUS laptop's sound?  If not, thanks :)
<joejaxx> bddebian: :(
<crimsun> bddebian: bah, it's not feisty's supposed to /work/
<crimsun> not like ^
<joejaxx> :P
<ajmitch> crimsun: isn't that why the developers pull an all-nighter just before release?
<crimsun> ajmitch: oh of course!
<ajmitch> since they have nothing better to do anyway
<bddebian> This freakin sucks donkey ....
<crimsun> joejaxx: there have been a[t least a]  couple threads about m-b/iceape, fixing Depends/Suggests/Recommends, and what Ubuntu plans to do [in short, using firefox/thunderbird/etc.] 
<joejaxx> which list? maybe i am not subscribed to it
<crimsun> should be u-d-*, see bug 77009 for an example that resulted
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 77009 in wysihtml "failed deps on iceweasel | iceape-browser | icedove" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/77009
<joejaxx> crimsun: oh alright thanks :)
<nixternal> LaserJock: 22:46:05 [     mako]  yes, very cute :)   <- Mako Hell is where Bill Gats will go :)
<LaserJock> nixternal: hehe
* LaserJock bombs ubuntu-devel
<bddebian> uh oh
* tritium things evolution wants him to get fired for missing meetings.  Why else wouldn't it give me alarm notifications for my exchange account?  ;)
<LaserJock> oops
<tritium> Hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi tritium 
<LaserJock> tritium: how's it going? other than missing meetings?
<tonyyarusso> pbuilder just failed to build, giving all kinds of stuff like this:
<tonyyarusso> tar: mozilla/embedding/qa/mozembed/src/mozEmbed.h: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<tonyyarusso> tar: Skipping to next header
<tritium> LaserJock: not bad.  You?  Any news?
<LaserJock> tritium: oh, getting data. Got a postdoc working for/with me now
<tritium> Excellent.
<LaserJock> tritium: she's a biochemist though so some of the more "physicsy" stuff takes some time
<tonyyarusso> Those files do exist...
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: where?
<tritium> LaserJock: right on.
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: In both the tarball and my extracted source dir.
<RAOF> LaserJock: Cool.  I wish I had someone to simplify huge, awkward algebraic expressions for me
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: hmm
<RAOF> Maybe I should accidentally set them as questions for my tutees :)
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: what can I do?
<LaserJock> RAOF: it's all about delegation
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: any ideas whatsoever?
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: I'm not really sure, just make sure the files are in the source package and they are really where pbuilder thinks they are
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Particularly, you might want to make sure that the current-working-directory is where you think it is at that point of debian/rules.
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Not sure how to check where pbuilder thinks they are.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: How?
<tonyyarusso> By the way, I used -sa with debuild, so it would be ready for REVU - does pbuilder need it done without?
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: By eye, really.  I suppose you could add a punch of "echo `pwd`" to debian/rules, though.
<pochu> good night guys :)
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: I'll try looking through it...I don't understand the debian/rules file at all though.  Guess I'm not getting this done tonight :(
<tonyyarusso> I'm off for the night then.  Thanks.
<AnAnt> bddebian: thanks
<bddebian> AnAnt: NP
<bddebian> Gnight folks
<dholbach> good morning
<LaserJock> morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hey LaserJock
* tsmithe is watching LaserJock
<LaserJock> what?
* LaserJock looks around
<tsmithe> dholbach, could i pester you for some reviews?
<dholbach> tsmithe: it's best to drop me a mail with the packages you want to get reviewed
<dholbach> tsmithe: that way i don't forget it and can shove it between other tasks
<dholbach> tsmithe: but yeah, I'm happy to
<tsmithe> thank you very much
<tsmithe> what's the e-mail address i should use?
<LaserJock> tsmithe: yeah, I think the best thing to do is to get on people's TODO list
<dholbach> tsmithe: dholbach ubuntu com
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> thanks
<tsmithe> right - i'm off
<tsmithe> LaserJock, anyone, if you do happen to catch a spare moment, you know what i'd like ;)
<siretart> slomo: pong? :)
<LaserJock> dholbach: will motu-council be public?
<LaserJock> or is it for inter-council communications like TB's
<dholbach> LaserJock: public
<slomo> siretart: can you take a look at #86515 ? thanks :)
<siretart> bug 86515
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86515 in ndesk-dbus "UVF exception: ndesk-dbus 0.4.1" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86515
<ajmitch> new version already?
<siretart> slomo: done :)
<slomo> siretart: thanks :)
<RAOF> Can someone give the second ACK (or complain about the linda warnings) for http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4426 ?
<slomo> ajmitch: yep, since yesterday... some bugfixes only :)
<LaserJock> man, Council Greyskull meeting is 10UTC? I'm glad I'm nobody nominated me ;-)
<ajmitch> haha
<LaserJock> The_8472: is that what's going in bug #86434 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86434 in azureus "Azureus won't start in Feisty Herd 4" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86434
<The_8472> no idea, i'm not an ubuntu user... i'm just az support staffer ;)
<LaserJock> The_8472: right, I just thought it might look familiar ;-)
<The_8472> and that bugreport doesn't include the logfile, so i can't tell if it's the same or not
<The_8472> did you guys recently upgrade some gtk libs?
<LaserJock> The_8472: that's certainly possible. Do you know what release?
<The_8472> you mean of ubuntu?
<LaserJock> yeah
<The_8472> no, but i can ask the user
<LaserJock> do you know which one is having the problem?
<The_8472> #
<The_8472> OS:testing/unstable
<The_8472> #
<The_8472> 
<The_8472> #
<The_8472> uname:Linux 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Thu Feb 1 19:52:28 UTC 2007 i686
<The_8472> if that helps
<Amaranth> it's reading it as a debian system :P
<Amaranth> but that's 6.10
<LaserJock> bah, I don't even know where we get swt/gtk
<LaserJock> looks like maybe eclipse
<RAOF> Amaranth: Have you had any trouble with Compiz today?
<Amaranth> RAOF: i haven't updated today
<RAOF> Ah.  I think some of the new Xorg stuff is breaking it.  Upgrade and see :)
<Amaranth> and i downgraded to the libx11 that doesn't use libxcb
<Amaranth> because i couldn't login due to an xcb error :)
<RAOF> :)
<Amaranth> oh, bleh
<RAOF> ?
<Amaranth> nothing
<Amaranth> i thought that libx11 was in the repos now
<RAOF> Well, if you're not doing anything, want to provide the second ACK for gnome-compiz-manager?
<RAOF> :P
<Amaranth> uh
<Amaranth> i'm not a person that can ACK things on revu
<Amaranth> i'm not even registered in revu
<RAOF> Well, that's not very helpful!
<LaserJock> Amaranth: lucky you ;-)
<RAOF> How can you not be a MOTU?
<RAOF> Silly person!
* ajmitch isn't really a motu either
* RAOF transfers his attention to LaserJock
<ajmitch> I just lurk here :)
<The_8472> LaserJock, since we usually tell ubuntu users to fetch an official build from our site and it works afterwards i guess its due to the outdated SWT version in the ubuntu repos
<The_8472> we ship with swt 33XX. ubuntu uses 3235
<LaserJock> The_8472: I'm just guessing it'd be a bit difficult for use to fix
<LaserJock> *us
<The_8472> isn't it possible to make user-specific installations? something that would go to ~/bin/azureus or something like that?
<The_8472> this way azureus could use its own updater
<LaserJock> The_8472: the user could do that I guess
<The_8472> yes, we tell them to do it... the problem is that users expect the repo-version to work, and if it doesn't they often come to us :/
<LaserJock> the problem is 6.10 has already been released and so it's very difficult to put new versions into it
<LaserJock> we don't know if/what we're breaking by fixing one bug, etc.
<The_8472> a fix for the next version would be sufficient... as long as that kind of problem is fixed on the long term
<The_8472> i mean it's not the first time that we have run into problems with "customized" builds for repos
<LaserJock> how would I know what swt version I have?
<The_8472> if azureus is running you can check under help -> about
<LaserJock> The_8472: I can imagine. This is a common disto/upstream issue
<LaserJock> The_8472: I would either file a bug or email the ubuntu-motu mailing list
<LaserJock> that way more people (and hopefully the more knowledgable one) can chime in
<givre> heya people
<givre> can someone upload http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4417 bddebian belived that it needed first to be remove from NEW (i have an old version waiting here), but seb128 said me that it wan't needed
<givre> thanks
<GNUro> Hello!
<AstralJava> Could anybody be kind enough to help me find out why my pbuilder doesn't see glib.h? Lots of information here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6831/ Thanks! :)
<slomo> giskard: ping? :)
<StevenK> AstralJava: Is the #include <glib.h> or <glib-2.0/glib.h> ?
<AstralJava> StevenK: It's #include <glib.h>
<StevenK> That would be why it can't be found, then. It's supposed to be <glib-2.0/glib.h>
<xerxas> Hi all
<AstralJava> StevenK: Thanks! Now since I'm new to packaging stuff, what's the best approach in fixing this? I can't seem to reach the upstream author, and since it's very close to deadline already, I can't wait for an answer anymore.
<StevenK> I'd suggest a patch.
<AstralJava> Alright. Thanks again!
<daviey> Am i rightt in saying, If you were doing absolute path it would be #include "glib-2.0/glib.h" 
<StevenK> Not "", "" and <> are different for #include.
<Kagou> dholbach: is there an end line for uvf for feisty ?! (Bug #86480 and Bug #86517)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86480 in dcraw "UVF exception : dcraw 8.39 -> 8.54" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86480
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86517 in gimp-dcraw "UVF exception : gimp-dcraw 1.27 -> 1.29" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86517
<dholbach> Kagou: end line?
<dholbach> Kagou: we'll consider UVF exception requests until some days before release - if that's what you mean
<Kagou> yes, like a UVF freeze on feisty schedule. 
<dholbach> we're in UVf already
<Kagou> oh, i understand.
<Kagou> why ubuntu/launchpad and all the world not speaking french ?! ;)
<StevenK> dholbach: Oh drat. I thought it was tomorrow
<dholbach> StevenK: I dunno who decided on that Universe FF
<RAOF> You might be thinking of feature freeze, StevenK?
<StevenK> RAOF: More than likely. :-)
* StevenK stops looking at uswsusp, and fixes two bugs in bzr-gtk instead.
<AstralJava> StevenK: After adding what was suggested, I now get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6837/
<AstralJava> How to get around of that?
<StevenK> Oh, leave it as #include <glib.h>, and specify -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 in the CFLAGS.
<StevenK> There is more than likely a nice automated way to do this, but I don't know it.
<AstralJava> Alright, seems it was done "The Right Way" earlier since I get: checking for GLIB_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2  at one point.
<StevenK> Then just use GLIB_CFLAGS
<AstralJava> But apparently they won't do the trick, since I've seen that message all the time, with or without "glib-2.0/" in the #include clause.
<shufla> hello. I'm not able to goolge for it, but I'
<shufla> m interested in having debian/* directory from source in svn
<shufla> are there any ready solutions for such thing?
<shufla> we have right now full source package in svn which is doubling work, because svn *is* revision based system, same as dpkg tools provide.
<shufla> like on alioth.debian.org and pkg-* in thier svn.
<coNP> shufla: there is svn-buildpackage and svn-autoreleasedeb, but I am not sure what you really want to do :)
<shufla> coNP: to have debian/control in svn, tarballs and rest on http for example and automatic builder for that.
<shufla> coNP: svn-buildpackage is what I need I think :D
<Kagou> dholbach do you need more informations for dcraw uvf ?
<shufla> bye
<GNUro> AstralJava: However apt-get install, will install gli
<geser> zul: hi. xen-meta still fails to build because you applied the changes from my debdiff on the wrong target and missing an assignement at the beginning
<AnAnt> lionel: ping
<lionel> pong AnAnt
<AnAnt> lionel: could you review acon ? It needs one more advocate, it is a bug fix upload not a new package
<AnAnt> lionel: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4427
<lionel> AnAnt: I am not a MOTU, so I can not advocate
<AnAnt> oh
<lionel> AnAnt: It is only an update, to a new package ?
<AnAnt> lionel != lionelp ?
<lionel> no, lionel=lionelp
<AnAnt> lionel: it is an update to a package that existed in Edgy
<lionel> AnAnt: so you only need one advocate to get updated
<AnAnt> lionel: and it's not a new upstream release
<AnAnt> yup
<lionel> AnAnt: you only need someone to upload
<AnAnt> erm, so what should I do ?
<lionel> Adri2000, geser, can you have a look on AnAnt package. bddebian already advocated (it is only and update)
<AnAnt> thanks
<geser> as this is an update to an existing package bddebian could upload it. I'm looking at it right now
<geser> AnAnt: acon uploaded
<AnAnt> geser: thanks
<ScottK> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4428 has had it's UVF exception approved and it ready for review if anyone is available?
<lionel> geser: for acroread-asian-fonts, the package only contains fonts for acroread. I did not notice that acroread was removed. So please archive this package
<geser> lionel: done
<lionel> thanks
<ajmitch> oh what a hacky package I'm creating
<AstralJava> Alright, the problem seems to be in the configure script, if you look at checking for GLIB_CFLAGS... -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/libxml2 part on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6831/ (line 407) they don't get transferred along to lines 419 and/or 421. Any idea why? This part of configure script is on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6860/
<crimsun> config.log would be more useful.
<crimsun> I suspect autotools (Makefile.{am,in}) screwage.
* crimsun -> work
<AstralJava> crimsun, others: config.log -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6861/
<pochu> hi all :) yesterday geser updated listen in the archive, and it built fine. however it isn't in the archive yet. do you know how much time needs a package to hit the archive?
<fernando> hey all
<pochu> hi fernando
<ScottK> pochu: Are you sure it's not there yet?  According to LP the new packages are built: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/listen/0.5-0ubuntu2
<pochu> ScottK: I think not :( http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/listen/
<ScottK> Yes.  The last entries there were built yesterday.  Was there more than one upload yesterday?
<ScottK> Nevermind
<ScottK> pochu: It does not appear to be hung up in the queue https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=&start=0 so I don't know what to tell you.
<geser> pochu: see my question in #ubuntu-devel: archive.u.c seems to have troubles
<pochu> geser: going :)
<pochu> geser: ty :)
<giskard> slomo, pong
<pirast> seb128, could  you please do the sync in bug #84917? :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84917 in bcm43xx-fwcutter "[SYNC]  Please sync bcm43xx-fwcutter from Debian" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84917
<givre> pirast: subsribe ubuntu-archive to the bug
<pirast> givre, that has changed afaik
<pirast> givre, see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-February/000250.html
<Adri2000> pirast: no, and seb128 isn't in this channel
<pirast> Adri2000, i also noticed and contacted him in an other channel :-)
<ScottK> Adri2000: do you have time for a review?
<ScottK> It's http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4428 and the UVF exception is approved.
<Adri2000> ScottK: maybe, depends what it is :p
<Adri2000> ok, new upstream version, I will kook
<Adri2000> look*
<ScottK> Thanks.
<pirast> Adi2000 givre: also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess it says "subscribe and ubuntu-universe-sponsors for packages in Universe/Multiverse."
<lionel> pirast: for a sync, you open you bug and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<lionel> then when a ubuntu-dev ACKed, he should subscribe ubuntu-archive
<pirast> lionel, yeah I know.. but givre said subscribe ubuntu-archive directly :-)
<lionel> and then, when an archive admin do his work (on the days given in your mail) he does the sync :)
<Adri2000> pirast: yep, and then a member of u-u-s subscribes ubuntu-archive if it's ok, but no need to ping an archive admin on irc, except "if your need is in some ways urgent (and jumping the queue
<Adri2000> is justified)" (from the ubuntu-devel-announce email)
<crimsun> Don't sub u-a unless you're a member of ubuntu-dev.
<pirast> okay
<xopher> hey, could updating dbus and dbus-glib do any massive harm to my system? 
<Lathiat> xopher: yeh theres plenty of potential there if its buggered
<Adri2000> ScottK: "changed maintainer to back to MOTU." < I can remove the first "to", right? :)
<ScottK> Sure.  Thanks for the catch.
* ScottK can't always copy/paste very well...
<ScottK> That or I can fix it, whatever you prefer.
<xopher> Lathiat, so you're saying it's not worth it? What problems could arise?
<Adri2000> ScottK: I can do it, if you have nothing else to change
<ScottK> I've got nothing else.
<Adri2000> ok
<joejaxx> Toadstool: are you around?
<Adri2000> ScottK: uploaded
<ScottK> Adri2000: Thanks!
<siretart> slomo: ?
<shufla> hello. are there logs for this channel?
<pochu> !log | shufla
<ubotu> shufla: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<pochu> ups, he isn't here :)
<pochu> hehe
<zul> i guess he can check the log files then
<zul> for the answer
<pochu> zul: hehe :)
<cbx33> hi guys
<cbx33> I have a script that is used to start a binary, it is only used during xsession boot up
<cbx33> where would be the best palce to store it
<cbx33> it's currently in /usr/bin/
<cbx33> but I'm not sure it's the right place for it
<cbx33> /usr/share/ isn't right
<cbx33> argh
<cbx33> where should i put it
<crimsun> the script itself? Well if it's an Xsession-type, then use /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<cbx33> crimsun
<cbx33> no it's not
<cbx33> an xsession calls it
<cbx33> an xsession script calls it
<cbx33> it's to do with xsessiond but musn't be run by xsessiond
<cbx33> it's more of a launcher
<cbx33> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi cbx33
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<bddebian> geser: If you get bored, I threw up a new gpib
<givre> heya bddebian
<ScottK> Heya bddebian.  You just missed your chance to have me bug you about uploading an update for me...
<bddebian> Also, I don't know if the firmware can be included or not?
<crimsun> cbx33: what's wrong w/ using /usr/bin/ ?
<bddebian> Hi givre, ScottK
<cbx33> crimsun, didn't know if it was frowned upon
<crimsun> cbx33: e.g., /etc/X11/Xsession.d/60seahorse uses /usr/bin/seahorse-agent
<cbx33> ok I'll do that
<cbx33> thanks crimsun 
<bddebian> ScottK: I saw it up yesterday and I was wondering about that :)
<geser> zul: should I prepare a new debdiff for xen-meta or fix it and upload? it still ftbfs (you applied the changes on the wrong target and missed a line)
<zul> geser: yes go ahead
<givre> bddebian: about ntfs-config, i asked seb128, who said me : seb128: givre: no need to reject it, just upload the new version and it'll be superseded
<ScottK> bddebian: I got out of sequence and uploaded before I had the UVF exception approved.  I got that overnight.
<bddebian> givre: OK, that's news to me but I'll throw it up
<givre> bddebian: yeah i also didn't really know.
<bddebian> givre: Uploaded
* givre hugs bddebian :)
<pochu> bddebian, givre: there seems to be a problem with the archive, so maybe the uploads don't hit the archive for a while
<pochu> bddebian, givre: it seems it works now! wow!
<pochu> what fast :)
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> I haven't said anything :)
<givre> pochu: thank you for the info :)
<pochu> geser: debian in the archive!
<bddebian> WTF are you two talking about? :-)
<bddebian> Well I guess I'm going to fail on tilp2 and gpib :'-(
<pochu> bddebian: good luck :)
<bddebian> tsmithe: ping (re: wired)
<shufla> hello. how to pass -rfakeroot to svn-autoreleasedeb by its config file? <option name="gain-root-command" value="fakeroot"/> or <option name="-r" value="fakeroot"/> do not works...
<Adri2000> a binary package A that depends on a lib binary package B (they are from the same source package). B shouldn't depend on A right? because it creates circular dependencies
<bddebian> Adri2000: Does the library need to depend on the A ?
<Adri2000> I don't think so, a program depends on a lib but a lib usually doesn't depend on a program
<bddebian> Right, that's why I'm asking :-)
<Adri2000> the debian maintainer of this package set these strange dependencies, and there is a bug report about the circular dependencies
<Adri2000> wow, what's that
<Adri2000> usr/bin/share/applications/*
<Adri2000> usr/bin/share/pixmaps/*
<bddebian> heh, I'd say wrong
<Adri2000> :)
<tsmithe> bddebian, ping?
<bddebian> tsmithe: Yeah, what'd you update on wired?
<tsmithe> eh?
<tsmithe> oh - right
<bddebian> there's a new upload after my comments
<tsmithe> i added one with all the AUTHORS in debian/copyright
<tsmithe> and the portaudio licence as well
<tsmithe> so nothing can be disputed ;)
<tsmithe> http://revu.tauware.de/diff.py?upid1=4403&upid2=4432 ;)
<sistpoty> hi folks
<tsmithe> hiya sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi tsmithe
<pochu> hi sistpoty :)
<sistpoty> hi pochu
<Adri2000> hi sistpoty :)
<sistpoty> hi Adri2000
<Adri2000> tsmithe: "+Portmidi licence:" < "licence" is french, "license" is english :p
<dholbach> hi sistpoty
<dholbach> hi Adri2000
<dholbach> hi pochu
<sistpoty> hi dholbach
<dholbach> tsmithe: looking at the packages
<tsmithe> Adri2000, no that's a british spelling as well, i'm pretty sure
<pochu> dholbach: hi :)
<Adri2000> tsmithe: ah, didn't know that
<tsmithe> dholbach, cool - you could hang on enblend; i've got a couple of things to fix
<tsmithe> Adri2000, ;)
<dholbach> tsmithe: alrighty
<tsmithe> Adri2000, ^^ you too if you're looking
<tsmithe> bddebian, could you help me with those man errors on enblend? i'm not too sure what to make of them
<tsmithe> also mrgh... "PERM_FAILURE: SMTP Error (state 9): 550 <tsmithe@ubuntu.com>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table". who do i have to pester, or is it automagic?
<bddebian> tsmithe: Yeah, give me a sec
<tsmithe> cool
<tsmithe> thanks 
<gpocentek> hello Universe
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<bddebian> Heya gpocentek
<tsmithe> hi gpocentek, Toadstool
<sistpoty> hi gpocentek and Toadstool
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<Toadstool> joejaxx: life's been crazy lately, I don't have that much time for Ubuntu :/
<Toadstool> hey tsmithe & sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi Toadstool
* tsmithe restarts X - be back in a mo
<cbx33> hi guys some advice please....
<cbx33> I have a personal repo
<cbx33> and I have some packages which i am working on which are in main
<tsmithe> mmhmm
<cbx33> I wanted to put up some development debs in my repo
<cbx33> so beta testers can grab them and test before i create the debdiffs to cahnge main
<cbx33> does that makes sense?
<tsmithe> cbx33, yeah
<tsmithe> dunno if it's "policy" though
<cbx33> as opposed to them grabbing the source which they are totally at liberty to do
<cbx33> so i wanted to ask
<cbx33> a) is this a good idea?
<joejaxx> Toadstool: oh alright
<cbx33> b) what is a better idea?
<cbx33> c) if a) is yes, should I call them by different pacakge names?
<cbx33> or give them different pacakge versions?
<cbx33> :S
<tsmithe> d
<cbx33> hah
<tsmithe> new versions: like by appending ~cbx33
<tsmithe> ;)
<cbx33> yeh?
<joejaxx> Toadstool: may i pm?
<Toadstool> joejaxx: sure
<sistpoty> keescook: just read your comment to bug #68400...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68400 in mythtv "[SRU]  "Could not install the upgrades" - installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68400
<sistpoty> keescook: actually the last member of motu-sru would be doing the uploading (that way sponsoring is speedier), but I don't mind if you do the uploading as well ;)
<sistpoty> crimsun, StevenK, siretart: work for motu-sru: bug #68400
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 68400 in mythtv "[SRU]  "Could not install the upgrades" - installArchives() failed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/68400
<keescook> sistpoty: oh! sorry.  no problem; I don't care who uploads -- I was just offering to lessen the work load.  :)
<sistpoty> keescook: thanks for the offer ;
<sistpoty> +)
<dholbach> tsmithe: wired updated
<tsmithe> ooh
<tsmithe> dholbach, "some libs are installed to ./usr/lib/wired/wired/ some to ./usr/lib/wired/ - are you sure thats ok?"  yeah, it's either have some in /usr/lib all sprawled around whilst others are in /usr/lib/wired, or have some in /usr/lib/wired and others in /usr/lib/wired/wired. i'll get upstream to fix for next release, but for now i'm hopeful that it's ok
<dholbach> I wasn't discussing  /usr/lib - but the "wired/wired" bit - but cool you're in touch with upstream
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> the choice is between those two options, really
<tsmithe> (for now, at least)
<tsmithe> "your probably dont want to install the *.la files."  i'm not 100% sure what they are. why not?
<bddebian> They are no longer needed/used
<tsmithe> bddebian, even by wired? what are they?
<dholbach> the .la files contain information about what dependency libraries are, etc
<sistpoty> dholbach, gpocentek, crimsun, ajmitch: you have mail... what do you think?
<dholbach> maybe it's not that important for wired as there's nothing that builds against it
<dholbach> you sometimes have to do rebuilds just because the information in .la files is outdated and confuses other builds - pkgconfig is the future
<dholbach> sistpoty: checking
<bddebian> tsmithe: libtool linkage files
<tsmithe> dholbach, does it matter if i don't remove them this time?
<tsmithe> i really want to get this and enblend in
<dholbach> we can all live with that
<tsmithe> :)
<dholbach> then concentrate on the copyright file
<dholbach> else it'll get rejected anyway
<dholbach> i always use http://daniel.holba.ch/temp/check-copyright
<dholbach> (nothing exciting)
<sistpoty> dholbach: it's 403 ;)
<dholbach> gngngn
<dholbach> now :)
<tsmithe> dholbach, thanks
<afflux> hi all. I want to package some software that has the upstream version mac-3.99-u4-b5. I haven't made any changes to the source. What version (in changelog) should this package have? mac-3.99-u4-b5? If so, how to tell dpkg-buildpackage that -b5 is part of the upstream version?
<tsmithe> dholbach, that's a nice script :)
<dholbach> nothing fancy, but it worked out well for me :)
<tsmithe> why didn't i think of it?! good idea, thanks
* bddebian hugs dholbach
<sistpoty> afflux: 3.99-u4-b5-0ubuntu1. last - is the separator between upstream version and debian revision
<afflux> alright. then dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa complains that i don't have a @ubuntu.com address in the maintainer field.
<bddebian> afflux: So fix that :-)
<tsmithe> haha
<bddebian> afflux: Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
<bddebian> If you want to stay the maintainer, add yourself as XSBC-Original-Maintainer:
<afflux> ah. sounds good.
<afflux> thank you bddebian and sistpoty 
<sistpoty> np
<bddebian> np
* bddebian thinks sistpoty is THE MAN :-)
<sistpoty> bah
<tsmithe> dholbach, also - i'll add it to README.Debian - --disable-portaudio means disable building against the bunbled portaudio sources
<dholbach> ok
<tsmithe> right, that's copyright finished, i think
<bddebian> dholbach: You're always welcome to check out gpib *wink* *wink* :-)
<sistpoty> Laser_away: bodr seems ok with me... sorry for not reviewing it earlier.
<bddebian> Did it ever get uploaded?
<dholbach> bddebian: :)
<sistpoty> bddebian: what... bodr?
<bddebian> aye
<sistpoty> I was just guessing from the changelog entry that it was in new already
<bddebian> oh
<tsmithe> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6899/
<tsmithe> ^^ weird
<sistpoty> tsmithe: indeed
* tsmithe wonders what to do about it
<sistpoty> tsmithe: not quite sure actually. maybe someone on -devel knows?
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> thanks
<dholbach> sistpoty: answered
<sistpoty> dholbach: thanks
* sistpoty checks mail
<Adri2000> giskard: ping, you are the maintainer of gnomoradio in debian, right?
<bddebian> Hey, if everyone is reviewing, what are we going to do about the compiz packages?  They have been up there a while now
<giskard> Adri2000, yes
<giskard> unmaintained obsolete
<Adri2000> why is it still in the archive then?
<giskard> because i never asked to remove it
<Adri2000> giskard: and it's obsolete because of dead upstream or because it doesn't work at all?
<giskard> dead upstream
<slomo> giskard: ping again ;) do you know someone of telepathy-sharp upstream?
<giskard> slomo, people on @tapioca-voip? renathofilo?
<giskard> ehrr mispelled renatofilho
<giskard> and andrunko
<slomo> giskard: whoever... please tell them to allow linking against an external ndesk-dbus/ndesk-dbus-glib :)
<giskard> slomo, do we have package(s) for it?
<slomo> giskard: and then please update the package :) btw, will you package landell/tapioca?
<giskard> slomo, no, xexas will do this
<slomo> giskard: yes, ndesk-dbus, ndesk-dbus-glib (libndesk-dbus1.0-cil libndesk-dbus-glib1.0-cil)
<dholbach> giskard: tomorrow is Universe FF - I don't think it'll happen
<bddebian> slomo: tapioca is on REVU
<Adri2000> giskard: if it still works... maybe it can be kept in the archive, do you intend to do an upload to fix the packaging mistakes (.desktop, icon, changelog, circular dependencies...)?
<giskard> slomo, i will update libtp-sharp
<giskard> Adri2000, not now.
<slomo> giskard: thanks... and then let's both review tapioca (btw, is landell somethnig different?)
<Adri2000> giskard: you don't mind if I fix them (in ubuntu)?
<slomo> giskard: the ndesk-dbus packages are in debian too already... but waiting on NEW as always...
<giskard> slomo, :( didn't know this, and i didn't know that alp did a *public*  release
<tsmithe> dholbach, "Why do you Build-Depend on autotools-dev, autoconf (>= 2.61), automake (>= 1.10), libtool?"  autotools-dev to provide the config.sub/.guess files; autoconf, automake, and libtool as they are required for build. is this bad practice?
<tonyyarusso> giskard: So...this here control file says you were the maintainer of Nvu.  I've been trying my hand at packaging in hopes of getting KompoZer (the stopgap bugfix between Nvu and the eventual Composer2) into Feisty.  Any hints/tips?
<giskard> Adri2000, feel free to do what you want, and please send a patch to the Debian bts
<Adri2000> ok
<slomo> giskard: don't worry :) if you want to give them a patch look at what i've done for last-exit for example, should be easy to "port" to telepathy-sharp svn
<dholbach> tsmithe: does it really not build without them (autoconf/automake/libtool)? why do you regenerate the auto* files during the build?
<tsmithe> oh sorry
<tsmithe> i was being an idiot
<tsmithe> it *used* to... i don't any more
<tsmithe> (got upstream to fix the issue)
<giskard> tonyyarusso, i've asked to remove (and it's no more in Debian) nvu from the archive, unmaintained by upstream 
* tsmithe removes
<tonyyarusso> giskard: Precisely why it would be nice to have a replacement available, don't you think?
<giskard> tonyyarusso, not something like Kompozer even if it's a bugfix release they are using an old co of the firefox/ source, It has *a lot* of security bug.
<sistpoty> dholbach: which option did you actually choose... 3? or do you propose a different timeout/different model?
<tonyyarusso> giskard: Hmm.  What would you propose instead?  For instance, my mom uses Nvu as a teacher for her class web pages - what should I tell her when Feisty doesn't have it?
<dholbach> sistpoty: sorry, I guess, I meant 3. Yes.
<sistpoty> dholbach: ah, k. thanks :)
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: Bluefish?
<giskard> tonyyarusso, "mom blame mr glatzam / me "
<giskard> ScottK, is not WYSIWYG afaik
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: Does bluefish do wysiwyg?
<tonyyarusso> giskard: lol...
<ScottK> Actually it doesn't that I can see either.  I just never uses wysiwyg features on HTML editors because I've never seen one that didn't screw it up.
<ScottK> uses/use
<tonyyarusso> giskard: So we're just out of luck until Glaz finishes?
<tonyyarusso> (I prefer doing the straight code too, but mom doesn't go there :P )
<tsmithe> dholbach, bddebian, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4434  if you could, that's the latest wired
<bddebian> so?
<bddebian> ;-P
<tsmithe> needs reviewing :P
<tsmithe> and you're gonna do it ;)
<giskard> slomo, last-exit doesn't have a debian/patches :P
<bddebian> tsmithe: So do about 50,000 other packages on REVU :-)
* tsmithe is not motu
<slomo> giskard: sure it has
<dholbach> tsmithe: reviewing something else atm
<tsmithe> okey dokey
<giskard> [19:23] [giskard@flipendo:~/tmp/last-exit-4/debian] $ ls
<giskard> changelog  compat  control  copyright  rules
<dholbach> tsmithe: let me know when I can take a look at enblend also again
<tsmithe> anyone else is welcome to ;)
<slomo> giskard: 4-0ubuntu5?
<giskard> no ubuntu1
<tsmithe> dholbach, when i've worked out what "FSSTND" means
<slomo> giskard: then update :P
<tsmithe> filesystem standard?
<tsmithe> woo i worked it out!
<slomo> giskard: and take telepathy-sharp svn, the snapshot we currently have does not work with the current ndesk-dbus because of API changes weeks ago
<giskard> yes i've already co it
<giskard> slomo, no i'm wrong it was ubuntu4, ubuntu5 is not yet in the archive?
<LaserJock> sistpoty: heh, that's ok, I uploaded it a while ago ;-)
<slomo> giskard: it is, i uploaded it last night and dist-upgraded to it some minutes ago ;)
<giskard> slomo, i don't have it here, and http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/gnome/last-exit say ubuntu4
<giskard> (i've apt-get updated my list 4 secs ago :/)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I took the package from Debian NEW so azeem already acked it there so I figured I had enough acks ;-)
<tonyyarusso> giskard: I think I'd still rather see an imperfect package available than none at all, given that it wasn't serious enough problems to be excluded before.
<bddebian> tsmithe: Are you looking at enblend now?
<tsmithe> yup
<tsmithe> i'm not sure what to do
<slomo> giskard: take archive.ubuntu.com ;)
<bddebian> With which?
* tsmithe was pretty sure he followed the policy about manpages
<giskard> tonyyarusso, i guess we don't have time for package kompozer now :(
<tsmithe> enblend's manpage errors
<slomo> giskard: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/l/last-exit/
<giskard> slomo, yeah
<pochu> one stupid question :-) where are the .deb packages built with pbuilder?
<bddebian> tsmithe: Do you still have a .deb handy?
<tonyyarusso> giskard: Maybe not.  Depends on whether I can get a build to work sometime today ;)  (been working on it - first time packaging)
<tsmithe> bddebian, yes... but i'm not sure where to upload it to...
<tonyyarusso> pochu: /var/cache/pbuilder/result/ I think (something like that)
<bddebian> tsmithe: No, run lintian -i on it
<tsmithe> (i have very little bandwidth)
<tsmithe> oh ok
<pochu> tonyyarusso: ty!
<LaserJock> pochu: it's a variable in the pbuilder config, the default is what tonyyarusso said
<tsmithe> bddebian, ahhhh!
<tonyyarusso> ah
<tsmithe> thanks
<bddebian> LaserJock: !!
* LaserJock runs
<bddebian> LaserJock: I don't suppose you have any time today? :)
<LaserJock> bddebian: what exactly do you need? :-)
<bddebian> I need to know if gpib actually works
<pochu> LaserJock: oh, thanks :)
<LaserJock> bddebian: the package on revu?
<bddebian> LaserJock: Aye
<LaserJock> bddebian: how does it build? module-assistant?
<tonyyarusso> giskard: I'm being held up by the fact that after building the source package (no errors there), when trying to build it in pbuilder I get a slew of things like "tar: mozilla/gfx/src/mac/nsWatchTask.h: Cannot open: No such file or directory"  Any idea?
<bddebian> LaserJock: It's still not building the modules
<bddebian> But they should build with 2.6.x now
<LaserJock> bddebian: hmm? how do I build the modules?
<bddebian> I dunno, I was hoping you'd know :-)
<bddebian> What do you do for the current package?
<LaserJock> I don't use it
<LaserJock> :-)
<LaserJock> last time I tried I think it used module-assistant
<tsmithe> bddebian, thanks. now i've gotta wait for it to build again :P
<bddebian> It should
<bddebian> tsmithe: Fun eh? :-)
<tsmithe> sure :S
* tsmithe goes to have a bath in the meanwhile
<tsmithe> see y'all laters
<bddebian> later tsmithe
<bddebian> LaserJock: OK, nm, sorry
<LaserJock> bddebian: why?
<bddebian> Why what?
<LaserJock> why nm, sorry?
<bddebian> Oh, I thought you used it
<LaserJock> I did quite some time ago
<LaserJock> I'm not sure how hard it'd be to get it going again, it might take some dist-upgrades
<LaserJock> wow, this is creepy. My gmail has this ad at the top:
<LaserJock> "Laptops with Ubuntu Linux - www.linuxcertified.com - Fully Supported, High performance Ubuntu Notebooks starting @ 699."
<giskard> tonyyarusso, no :( sorry
<bddebian> LaserJock: :-)
<tonyyarusso> giskard: a'ight
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Does it have a tarball inside the source tarball?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: No - just a mozilla/ directory.
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Do you have it posted somewhere?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Not yet.
<tonyyarusso> kompozer.net for the original.
<bddebian> tsmithe: You still have /usr/lib/wired and /usr/lib/wired/wired/ is that intentional?
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Do you have some place you can stick the .dsc, .orig.tar.gz and .diff.tar.gz?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: I guess I'll have to...  That'll be interesting though, since I'm on dialup.  You may have to wait until I can run to the coffee shop and swipe some wifi.
<ScottK> Will packages that are still in NEW after FF still get in?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Any tips on what I can look for in the meantime?
<ploum> Hello, I want the ThinkFinger driver to be packaged in Ubuntu and I added it to the wiki page
<ploum> Is that enough ?
<tonyyarusso> Does pbuilder make logs of its output?
<sharms> ploum: make a package for it and then submit it to REVU
<ploum> sharms: I will have to learn how to do that ;-)
<phanatic> sharms: an ITP was already filed, and it will be uploaded to debian archives soon...
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Oh, weird.  It seems to be because my partition is full and it couldn't create the dirs.
<tonyyarusso> hold on
* tonyyarusso looks for stuff to nuke
<bddebian> Ah, that's always bad.  And nice that it tells you that eh? :-)
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> Heya nixternal
<giskard> slomo, ping
<nixternal> well howdy there buddy :)
<slomo> giskard: pong
<bddebian> Whoa ESR wants to join MOTU?
<giskard> slomo, http://people.debian.org/~giskard/telepathy-sharp-test.tar.gz do you know why the if EXTERNAL... doesn't works? 
<giskard> esr?
<nixternal> bddebian: hahaha, what?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Well, it mentions it, but if flies by so fast I never noticed.  I did a Ctrl-C while it was running and then saw.
<givre> bddebian: lol
<slomo> giskard: make this MONO_DEPENDENCY_LIBS in Makefile.am
<slomo> giskard: but better make two different checks in configure.ac instead of this single, monolithic one checking for everything
<giskard>  make this MONO_DEPENDENCY_LIBS in Makefile.am ?
<zul> bddebian: wtf?
<slomo> giskard: yes... you currently have (MONO_DEPENDENCY) in there... append a _LIBS
<giskard> right
<slomo> giskard: and the check in configure.ac is broken
<slomo> giskard: make two checks out of it... same as i did with last-exit
<slomo> this only makes everything confusing ;)
<giskard> sladen, oki
<giskard> slomo, *
<tsmithe> bddebian, yes that is intentional
<tsmithe> awh crap i typo'd in debian/install so enblend ftbfs!!! argh :S
<tonyyarusso> You'd think dpkg-source would be smart enough not to give the warning about Original Maintainer on Ubuntu changes if the version number indicates it doesn't exist in Debian.
<lionel> tonyyarusso: no, you have to use a Ubuntu address for maintainers
<lionel> in all the cases
<bddebian> zul: See #ubuntu-devel :-)
<tonyyarusso> lionel: I did that - it's just kvetching at me about there not being a Debian maintainer as well.  ;)
<bddebian> tsmithe: Ah, OK
<LaserJock> lionel: not *all* cases
<tsmithe> bddebian, :) it's in README.Debian ;)
<lionel> LaserJock: hum... in which cases you can put a non Ubuntu adress ?
<LaserJock> when it's not an Ubuntu versioned package :-)
<lionel> gasp... sure :)
<bddebian> tsmithe: Do you still need the autotools-dev build-dep?
<tsmithe> no
<tsmithe> i'll reupload
<tsmithe> hang on
<giskard> slomo, now it works
<slomo> giskard: ok, then only fix the dbus-sharp/Makefile.am to be make dist friendly
<slomo> giskard: _SOURCES should be outside of if, the targets and _dir, _SCRIPTS inside of if
<tsmithe> bddebian, i'm undecided. i get "E: wired source: outdated-autotools-helper-file src/portaudio/bindings/cpp/build/gnu/config.guess 2001-10-05" kind of errors, but then again i'm not using those sources.
<tsmithe> what do you suggest?
<bddebian> Hmm
<bddebian> remove config.{guess, sub}, ,etc? :-)
<tsmithe> hmm ok
<tsmithe> just let it happen in the diff.gz?
<bddebian> Are you generating them?
<tsmithe> bddebian, no
<bddebian> I'd probably rm them but I'm usually wrong :'-(
<tsmithe> hehe ok
* tsmithe will get a second opinion
<giskard> slomo, uhm it seems that test doesn't compile with the internal Ndesk-dbus :(
<slomo> giskard: then fix them ;) why don't they compile? pastebin please :)
<tsmithe> LaserJock, sistpoty?
<tsmithe> slomo?
<giskard> http://paste.debian.net/22378
<giskard> slomo, wait :) you are too fast ( next time slomo ping && sleep 10 ;) )
<giskard> slomo, uh stupid me
<giskard> found it
<slomo> giskard: ok ;)
* slomo doesn't say anything :P
* slomo hugs giskard :)
<tonyyarusso> Okay, different pbuilder errors now:
<tonyyarusso> configure: warning: CFLAGS=-Wall\ -g\ -O2: invalid host type
<tonyyarusso> configure: warning: LDFLAGS=-Wl,-z,defs: invalid host type
<tonyyarusso> configure: error: can only configure for one host and one target at a time
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: What are the \ after each param?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: No idea.
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Are you pasing flags to configure from debian/rules?
<bddebian> Or setting CFLAGS in rules?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: I just took the rules from dh_make - I'll look.
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: CFLAGS = -Wall -g
<bddebian> Hmm, that shouldn't be a problem
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Also, ./configure --host=$(DEB_HOST_GNU_TYPE) --build=$(DEB_BUILD_GNU_TYPE) --prefix=/usr --mandir=\$${prefix}/share/man --infodir=\$${prefix}/share/info CFLAGS="$(CFLAGS)" LDFLAGS="-Wl,-z,defs"
<bddebian> Ah, that's not so good
<giskard> slomo,  ok, fixed some problems but i get this Test.cs(66,75): error CS0122: `NDesk.DBus.ObjectPath.Value' is inaccessible due to its protection level
<giskard> /usr/lib/cli/ndesk-dbus-1.0/NDesk.DBus.dll (Location of the symbol related to previous error)
<giskard> Compilation failed: 1 error(s), 0 warnings
<bddebian> I don't think there should be quotes around "$(CFLAGS)"
<bddebian> and/or LDFLAGS
<tonyyarusso> ah, ok.
<slomo> giskard: tell them to use the public API in the tests... ask alp what this should be now ;)
<giskard> oki
<torkel> bddebian: you need the quotes because of the whitespaces, don't you?
<bddebian> torkel: Hmm, maybe but it doesn't seem right
<torkel> tonyyarusso: I think you have to do a 'env CFLAGS="..." LDFLAGS="..." ./configure ...
<bddebian> Oh aye, that makes more sense
<tonyyarusso> torkel: I can try that.
<torkel> iirc you can't pass environment variables are argument to configure
<torkel> s/are/as
<LaserJock> bah, I don't understand CDBS very much
<LaserJock> how do I modify a build rule?
<bddebian> foo/build::
<LaserJock> where foo is the binary package?
<bddebian> Aye
<LaserJock> I think is't build/foo::
<LaserJock> *it's
<tonyyarusso> torkel: does it need LDFLAGS="$(LDFLAGS)", or just drop it completely after the env line declares?
<tonyyarusso> (in the configure, that is)
<lionel> Is someone available to review tapioca (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4414) ?
<tsmithe> LaserJock,  i get "E: wired source: outdated-autotools-helper-file src/portaudio/bindings/cpp/build/gnu/config.guess 2001-10-05" kind of errors, but then again i'm not using those sources. what do you suggest? bddebian said to rm them? do you agree?
<bddebian> lionel: I would but slomo and giskard were talking about it earlier
<slomo> bddebian: look at it too, whoever is faster wins :)
<lionel> bddebian: you have already adcoated it :)
<giskard> bddebian, you will win :)
<esr> Hoping this isn't the wrong place to ask....is there an 'install everything' incantation I can utter so I can audit all of the manual pages?
<tonyyarusso> Aw, crud.  I have to go to an appointment now - will come back to trying this package later.
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> anyone
<tsmithe> ?
<ajmitch> esr: rather unlikely, you'd have a number of conflicting packages
* tsmithe wants to upload
<tsmithe> ajmitch, hi. can you answer my lintian error?
<ajmitch> no, I'm running late for work
<tsmithe> ok
<ajmitch> I'll be back online soon
<tsmithe> :)
<esr> ajmitch, I was afraid that would be the case.  Leaves me with a problem, though.
<dholbach> good night folks
<dholbach> see you tomorrow again
<ScottK> Good night.
<tsmithe> night
<tsmithe> dholbach, no time to answer my q?
<bddebian> Gnight dholbach
<sistpoty> gn8 dholbach
<AnAnt> bddebian: Hello
<bddebian> Heya AnAnt
<dholbach> tsmithe: if you want to fix that problem, you need to update those config.{guess,sub} files
* tsmithe will never know the answer
<tsmithe> dholbach, so i do need autotools-dev! :P
<dholbach> tsmithe: you do that already in ./ no?
<AnAnt> bddebian: geser uploaded acon today, yet I cannot see it in the queue
<dholbach> tsmithe: yeah, but not autoconf/automake/libtool
* dholbach needs to get to bed and get well again
<dholbach> see you
<tsmithe> i got rid of those i think :)
<tsmithe> get well soon
<AnAnt> is the queue for new packages only ?
<sistpoty> AnAnt: which queue?
<AnAnt> sistpoty: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+queue
<sistpoty> AnAnt: iirc it's for source new and binary new. not quite sure though
<bddebian> AnAnt: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/acon/1.0.5-0ubuntu2
<AnAnt> bddebian: yeah I found it, thanks
<tsmithe> bddebian, so can you ack that upload?
<giskard> slomo, sorry i'm going out, could you please take a look on the package? you can find it on myhome on people.debian.org sorry :(
<geser> AnAnt: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/acon/ :)
<AnAnt> geser: huh ?
<geser> AnAnt: it's on the archive already
<AnAnt> geser: that's wierd, I searched http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and I didn't find it
<AnAnt> bddebian: I didn't know that you were french
<bddebian> AnAnt: I'm not :-)
<AnAnt> bddebian: deFreese ?!
<bddebian> Dutch
<AnAnt> bddebian: sounds french
<AnAnt> oh
<bddebian> But I'm pure Evil American :-)
<AnAnt> well, close 
* tsmithe almost went "ah vraiment?" but the conversation moved too fast
<AnAnt> funny thing, I realize that many ppl working on linux projects are french
<AnAnt> yet, one of our clients are in France and they are heavily using M$ stuff
<AnAnt> we have to write documentation in M$ Word 2003 !
<AnAnt> geser: well, thanks anyways
<bddebian> w00t
<lionel> yeah, French rocks :)
<AnAnt> what is w00t ?
* sistpoty better not tells that he had to programm MsAccess today
<tsmithe> lionel, c'est vrai
<bddebian> sistpoty: I'm sitting here choking on .NET so I won't tell ;-P
<AnAnt> funny thing is this
<lionel> thanks tsmithe :)
<sistpoty> bddebian: that's at least a programming language in contrast to vba *g*
* tsmithe cuddles wired. so lonely on revu with all those broken packages
<tsmithe> AnAnt, w00t means \o/
<AnAnt> I used tkgate to draw some circuit diagrams , they liked it a lot, but they said: you still must use Visio , argghhhhh
<AnAnt> tsmithe: what is \o/ ?! 
<tsmithe> a cheer
<AnAnt> oh
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> is that \o/ supposed to be a figure of some guy raising his hands ?
<AnAnt> erm, nevermind
<AnAnt> bye
<tsmithe> yes, it was :)
<tsmithe> oh
<tsmithe> he went
<tsmithe> thanks bddebian 
<tsmithe> 'nother ack for wired?
* sistpoty looks at wired
<tsmithe> woooo!
<tsmithe> danke!
<sistpoty> np ;)
<tsmithe> :)
<esr> I'm looking for suggestions.  I have a validation tool I want to run on every man page in the Ubuntu universe.  But there are some pairs of packages that will conflict.  Any thoughts how to get around this?
<LaserJock> well, you wouldn't have to actually install all of them on your machine
<LaserJock> you could just extract out the man pages
<esr> LasrJocK: it's possible.  But..
<esr> 1) I don't know how to iterate over all packages in all repos,
<esr> 2) If I did, I don't know whether .deb format has metadata bits flagging man pages.
<LaserJock> ok,
<tsmithe> esr, sorry to hear about your frustrations with fedora. i hope you'll feel more at home here, and it's good to see you already active!
<LaserJock> 1) it's really easy to mirror the repos, so for instance at home I have a mirror of all source package ans i386 .debs for Feisty
<sistpoty> tsmithe: wired is fine, though I guess the info in README.Debian is not of that much interest to a user. However I won't pick on this and just upload it ;)
<tsmithe> thanks ever so much :)
<esr> I don't toss the kind of grenade I just did without a damn good reason.  And I do try to pitch in to help wherever I go.
<tsmithe> it's good to hear
<LaserJock> 2) you can just extract a .deb (it's an ar archive that holds 2 tarballs)
<tsmithe> esr,  welcome aboard - let's hope you sort this man problem
* tsmithe goes to finish with enblend (again *sigh*)
<LaserJock> esr: I'm not sure how much work you want to put into it
<esr> LaserJock, mirroring the repos sounds like it might be the right approach.
<sladen> esr: .deb is a .ar containing two tar-balls;  anything under /usr/share/man*  would be considered a manpage
<esr> Got it, sladen.
<LaserJock> esr: it's pretty easy to do to
<lionel> LaserJock: how much place does your mirror take ? Do you have an idea of the daily traffic for miroring ?
<sistpoty> esr: iirc lucas should have scripts to iterate over the whole archive, since he did a full archive rebuild
<LaserJock> lionel: for Feisty Main and Universe with source and i386 .debs it takes ~ 30GB
<LaserJock> lionel: I just update it whenever I want
<esr> I'm not too worried about the mirroring bandwidth -- I have fiber to my hoise (Verizon FIOS).
<lionel> LaserJock: ok, thanks
<esr> s/hoise/house/
<LaserJock> sistpoty: I would think in this case it'd be easy to just mirror the .debs and than iterate over the pool
<LaserJock> and extract to a tmp dir and then grab out anything in usr/share/man/
<esr> Lserjock: agreed, mirroring is almost certainly easier. 
<sistpoty> or with python-apt or some zgrep Package from the packages file... shouldn't be too hard anyway
<LaserJock> yeah, zgrep of Packages would give you the exact path
<LaserJock> esr: you can mirror in several different ways
<LaserJock> you could just rsync it
<esr> What I'm actually trying to do is clean up the man-page corpus so it can be automatically lifted to HTML.  I'm working towards all the docs on your system being accessible through your browser as one integrated web.
<LaserJock> there's a package called debmirror
<lionel> we also have the Content file (used by apt-file) which contains all the files for all packages
<lionel> you can extract which packages have a manpage from this
<LaserJock> esr: hmm, interesting, perhaps the doc team would also be interested in that
<sistpoty> esr: I guess you might also be interested in the source packages then, since some (many?) man pages are already in docbook-sgml or xml and thus could be converted to html during build
<sladen> LaserJock: for d in *.deb ; do dpkg-deb -x --fsys-tarfile $d | tar x --wildcards usr/share/man\* ; done
<esr> LaserJock, I think they would be.  But I'm trying to design a distro-independent solution.
<bddebian> eeks
<LaserJock> sladen: yeah, once you get all the .deb's in pwd :-)
<esr> On the gripping hand, I can't think of a distro better positioned by phiilosophy to adopt this model first than Ubuntu.
<LaserJock> esr: sure, makes sense.
<esr> Which is part of the reason I decamped from Fedora to here.
<bluefoxicy> fedora has one nice thing
<bluefoxicy> good Xen integration.
<LaserJock> esr: so you want to make it so that you pop open a browser and can "surf" the documentation?
<sladen> LaserJock: find / -name \*.deb -print0 | xargs -0n1 dpkg-deb -x --fsys-tarfile  | tar x --ignore-zeros --wildcards usr/share/man\*
<cbx33> hey sladen 
<esr> Laserjock: Exactly -- with searchability and proper crosslinks.
<cbx33> long time no see
<bluefoxicy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2149844
<sladen> cbx33: greetings, I'm down the road in Southampton at the moment, but back to London tomorrow and then FOSDEM
<LaserJock> esr: what about documentation other than man pages? will that be included?
<cbx33> cool
<esr> In a sane universe, the browser would replace man(1) and dedicated help vbrowswers like yelp. 
<cbx33> sladen, what ya up to these days?
<bluefoxicy> I am looking forward to the day managing a Xen network in Ubuntu is quick and easy.
<cbx33> bluefoxicy, ++
<zul> heh...you might want to wait a bit longer then
<sistpoty> hehe
<esr> Laserjock:  My design sketch would incorporate man pages, DocBook-XML, and Texinfo.
<esr> And HTML, of course.
<sladen> bluefoxicy: by that time, it'll be kvm
<bluefoxicy> http://bluefox.kicks-ass.org/high_stakes/index.php?page=red-vs-blue  <-- nested Xen would be awesome though, because I could do this sans root access.
<bluefoxicy> sladen:  I bet I could nest Xen with kvm ;p
<LaserJock> esr: interesting, the doc team (I'm a member) is working towards a Topic Based Help system
<LaserJock> esr: maybe a bit more like a knowledgebase or something similar
<sladen> bluefoxicy: yup
<LaserJock> esr: searchability and usability being the key
<esr> I'd do topic-based help via HTML topic index pages autogenerated when packages are checked in.
<esr> ...using metadata like Dublin Core embedded in the documents.
<LaserJock> esr: yes, we are facing many difficulties with yelp/docbook
<esr> I've actually been thinking about this problem for five years.  You know about doclifter?
<LaserJock> esr: supposedly Project Mallard will be easier, but it hasn't materialized yet
<LaserJock> esr: no, I don't
<esr> doclifter lfts man-page sources to well-structured DocBook-XML.
<LaserJock> esr: I see that
<esr> Has over a 90% success rate at generating valid markup.
<esr> That's how we drain the awamp!
<LaserJock> wow
<LaserJock> I know how difficult it is to get decent docbook
<LaserJock> I was recently redoing the doc teams licenses into docbook from plain text
<esr> Well might you say wow.  Tpook me years to get it working.  The thing has more AI in it that some PhD projects in AI. :-)
<ajmitch> yay, php4 getting dropped!
<LaserJock> is that demoted or dropped completely?
<ajmitch> dropped completely
<ajmitch> it's already in universe
<bddebian> dropped completely
<ajmitch> so the only further demotion is removal
<LaserJock> hmm
<cbx33> w00t
<RAOF> Is it feature freeze yet?
<sistpoty> RAOF: tomorrow (22nd)
<RAOF> That would be tomorrow - GMT +0, then.  'Cause it's the 22nd here right now :)
<RAOF> In that case, I'll just put http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4426 as a candidate for a second ACK, for anyone who has infinite time :)
* sistpoty looks at it
* RAOF thanks sistpoty profusely.
<sistpoty> RAOF: thank me only if I upload it ;)
<RAOF> Well, just looking at it is one step further than I've managed so far :)
<esr> So, where would be the place to propose a big plan for reworking the documentation infrastructure and having it be kicked around by the right people?
<lifeless> launchpad.net/distros/ubuntus/+specs
<lifeless> thats the planning process home
<sistpoty> RAOF: where can I download 0.10.3? on http://download.gna.org/gcm/gnome-compiz-manager/ I see only 0.10.0
<RAOF> That's a good question...
<esr> lifeless, that URL 404s for me.
<RAOF> I took that package over from the gandalfn, the original packager, who also is the dev for gnome-compiz-manager.
<LaserJock> esr: yeah, as lifeless said launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs
<RAOF> It's possible that he hasn't actually put a 0.10.3 tarball up anywhere but REVU :(
<LaserJock> esr: and also probably the doc team would be interested, (#ubuntu-doc and ubuntu-doc mailing list)
<sistpoty> RAOF: oh, nice
<RAOF> sistpoty: So, shall I pester him to actually put the 0.10.3 tarball up on the project site?
<sistpoty> RAOF: yes, would be nice
<RAOF> sistpoty: Is it a blocker?  What sort of urgency do I need to put in the email :)
<sistpoty> RAOF: no, it's no blocker, since he's upstream as well (and thus can make releases as he seems fit)
<RAOF> Ok, I'll give him a gentle prod then :)
<sistpoty> :)
<ajmitch> hi sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<esr> OK, I found the specs page.
<esr> I guess I should join ubuntu-doc next.
<_ion> esr: Have you noticed they added the Hacker Emblem to Unicode? U+2835, . They only forgot one of the dots.
<esr> _ion: :-)
<LaserJock> bah, how do you temporarily cd somewhere, like in debian/rules?
<sistpoty> LaserJock: in what context? shell-script?
<_ion> Run it in a subshell? (cd foo; do stuff)
<_ion> Remember also that all Makefile rules are run in their own shells.
<LaserJock> sistpoty: debian rules, I want to cd to a directory then run make
<_ion> All lines in Makefile rules, that is.
<sistpoty> LaserJock: cd directory; make 
<andy__> Where do I submit packages?  Do you allow that?
<LaserJock> !revu
<sistpoty> ubotu: revu
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<LaserJock> andy__: ^^
<sistpoty> oh, it was ! :)
<andy__> Sounds a bit crude.  I'll give it a go.
<Plug> I use gpg-agent, but when I run dpkg-buildpackage it doesn't ask for the passphrase and so can't sign the changes file.
<Plug> If I issue gpg --sign beforehand, enter passphrase, ctrl-c, then it caches it and works fine in dpkg-buildpackage
<Plug> anyone got any ideas?
<RAOF> Plug: Use seahorse?
<Plug> seahorse is a gtk frontend for gpg?
<RAOF> Yes.
<sistpoty> Plug: or use -us -uc for dpkg-buildpackage... and then later to a debsign *changes
<Plug> I'm doing this from the console
<RAOF> It's just like gpg-agent, except that it works :P
<Plug> sistpoty: yeah, I know there are workarounds (I always used to use -uc -us cos I was too lazy to set up signing keys :)
<RAOF> Plug: Then do the "gpg --sign ~" first, to get your passphrase cached.
<Plug> I assume other people must have seen this behaviour as well
<sistpoty> Plug: I always use -us, -uc... because I always double-check the changes file before uploading (and then sign it) *g*
<RAOF> I'm not sure why {dpkg-buildpackage, falcon} don't allow gpg-agent to show the passphrase-entry thing.
<slomo> Plug: if you use seahorse please upgrade to 0.9.91-0ubuntu2, this fixes this crash ;) otherwise no idea
<Plug> RAOF: ok, we're on the same page then.  Thats what I'm trying to figure out. :)
<ajmitch> morning Plug 
<Plug> hey ajmitch
<Plug> if I run the exact command line that falcon uses from the shell, it works
<Plug> I assume the pinentry fails because it can't get a terminal?
<ajmitch> most likely, though I never use gpg-agent
* ajmitch wonders if he can sneak new packages in after feature freeze
<Plug> I would probably have 'foo' as my passphrase if it wasn't for agents
* ajmitch is building an ugly library package
<tsmithe> lovely
<ajmitch> it is
<tsmithe> bddebian, tell me why enblend takes so long to build
<bddebian> Dunno but it sure seems broken
<tsmithe> :S
<bddebian> Later gang
<sistpoty> tststs ajmitch: wouldn't the universe qa chief get angry if you uploaded new packages after FF? :P
<ajmitch> sistpoty: they'd be even angrier given the state of the package ;)
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch> with a SONAME like libldif60.so
<ajmitch> (no trailing version number)
<sistpoty> nice
<ajmitch> it's all for a good cause
<ajmitch> this is just the mozilla ldap c sdk, needed for fedora directory server
<Plug> aha!
<Plug> I have an answer
<Plug> you need to set GPG_TTY 
<LaserJock> argg, ever so close to beating CDBS
<Plug> in my case, to the same as $SSH_TTY
<Plug> (or just `tty` I guess)
<tsmithe> argh i'm such an arse!!!
<ajmitch> LaserJock: beating it?
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I'm trying to build another binary out of the ubuntu-docs source package
<LaserJock> ajmitch: dholbach's CDBS is killing me
<ajmitch> ah right
<ajmitch> should be fairly simple :)
<LaserJock> $(patsubst %,binary-install/%,$(DEB_PACKAGES)) :: binary-install/%:
<ajmitch> how much of it is working now?
* ajmitch actually decided to use dh_make for once
<LaserJock> I've got the new binary to work
<LaserJock> but the old binary is missing files
<LaserJock> it seems like from this rule:
<LaserJock> common-binary-post-install-indep::
<LaserJock> I replaced it with common-binary-post-install-indep/ubuntu-docs::
<LaserJock> but I wonder if I shouldn't have
<sistpoty> StevenK: are you uploading the mythtv sru actually? (since you gave the 3rd ack)
<LaserJock> ajmitch: wahoo, I got it to work
<LaserJock> it runs the building for the one binary twice
<LaserJock> but I think I'll let that get solved another day
<ajmitch> well done :)
* ajmitch must depart now
#ubuntu-motu 2007-02-22
<sistpoty> keescook: do you want to upload mythtv sru or should I do it?
<keescook> sistpoty: up to you; I have it ready to go (with the -proposed changes)
<sistpoty> keescook: if you have it ready already, please do it (as I'd need to build it first)
<keescook> sistpoty: uploaded.  :)
<sistpoty> keescook: thx :)
<lfittl> what will be the exact time for feature freeze today? and will uploaded NEW packages still go through?
<tsmithe> Hobbsee, sistpoty, keescook; could any/two of you spare a couple of moments for a quick review?
<sistpoty> tsmithe: sure
<keescook> tsmithe: gotta pass for the moment, working on some CVE patches, sorry.  :(
<tsmithe> thanks - hang on
<tsmithe> keescook, np
<Hobbsee> hi tsmithe 
<sistpoty> lfittl: there is no hard time frame for FF. +-12 hours won't make such a big difference
<tsmithe> hi Hobbsee 
<sistpoty> lfittl: but I don't know if packages waiting on new will get through after FF
<sistpoty> hey Hobbsee
<lfittl> sistpoty, ok, will just try to get the package done and uploaded then, hopefully it will get through
<Hobbsee> hey sistpoty :)
<sistpoty> tsmithe: which package?
<tsmithe> sistpoty, enblend <http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4435> if you could 
<tsmithe> :)
<sistpoty> :)
<tsmithe> be warned: it takes a while to build
<tsmithe> and quite a bit of ram. ten minutes of pentium-m 1.6 time and most of my one gig
<tsmithe> Hobbsee, could you take a look as well?
<sistpoty> tsmithe: /me remembers building it back on my old box... a while was iirc >= 1h
<tsmithe> :S
<tsmithe> how's the new box?
<sistpoty> we'll see ;)
<tsmithe> we will indeed
<Hobbsee> tsmithe: maybe.  currently sifting thru email, etc
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> if you could, that'd be super!
* tsmithe hardly ever says super :P
* Hobbsee wonders why we're getting forwards to the beta, if we have a beta account
<Hobbsee> they must want us to try it out...
<tsmithe> yeah
<tsmithe> it was on the lp-users list
* tsmithe is slowly getting used to it
<Hobbsee> ahh..  i'm not subscribed to that
<RAOF> I see that gnome-compiz-manager has been archived from REVU, and so I assume it's been uploaded.  *Now* I get to thank you, sistpoty :)
<tsmithe> Hobbsee, tsk tsk - they told me i had to be when i signed up
<Hobbsee> didnt tell me that
* Hobbsee goes and subscribes
<sistpoty> RAOF: yes, I've uploaded... you're welcome ;)
* RAOF dances a happy dance.
<sistpoty> well... it isn't through new yet
<RAOF> Hm.  Do things in new need to get through before FF?
<sistpoty> no idea actually
<RAOF> If so, I should probably follow up Speco, which has been sitting in NEW for a week or so.
<sistpoty> tsmithe: didn't take too long, since it FTBFS on amd64
<tsmithe> what?!!!
<tsmithe> how?
<tsmithe> why?
<tsmithe> noooooo!
<sistpoty> tsmithe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6957/
<tsmithe> can it still get in?
* tsmithe looks
<tsmithe> :S works on i386... weird
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<sistpoty> tsmithe: my guess would be that size_t and int have a different size on amd64...
<tsmithe> :'(
<sistpoty> tsmithe: maybe you'd set architecture to any non 64bit arches?
<tsmithe> how would i do that? just list them?
* RAOF rails against devs who write 64bit safe code.
<tsmithe> ??
<Hobbsee> tsmithe: right, done.
<Hobbsee> tsmithe: @ subscribing
<tsmithe> aha
<tsmithe> sistpoty, ^^ which arches do i list?
<sistpoty> tsmithe: if you want to be safe, list only the one you've built the package on. I guess ppc and sparc could work, though I'm not 100% sure if one of these is 64-bit (and which one)
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> ppc can be 64bit i think, and so can sparc
<RAOF> I think sparc is partially 64bit, isn't it?
<tsmithe> so i'm listing only i386
<tsmithe> sistpoty, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4436 if you are able
<tsmithe> Hobbsee, ^^ please?
<tsmithe> erm... who else is motu?
<tsmithe> (and awake)
<sistpoty> tsmithe: I'm just trying to fix the build on amd64 actually :P
<tsmithe> oh great!
<jdong> pfft nobody care about oh wait that's ppc
<tsmithe> jdong, hehe
* tsmithe wants sleep
<tsmithe> but he also wants wired uploaded
<sistpoty> tsmithe: I uploaded wired already... didn't you get an accept?
<tsmithe> oops
<tsmithe> i meant enblend
<tsmithe> (see, tired)
<tsmithe> what's an "accept"?
<sistpoty> tsmithe: oh wait, actually a "<package> is NEW" rather than an accept-mail, since you'd get the accept-mail if the package is accepted into the archive.
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> i didn't get an accept yet :)
<tsmithe> (that's why i was confused :)
<sistpoty> hehe
* tsmithe pokes some MOTUs to upload enblend for i386 only so he can sleep. (selfish, i know)
<ajmitch> yay, servers somewhat unreachable
<tsmithe> ajmitch, right on cue!
* ajmitch has a server to get working now
<tsmithe> mrgh
<sistpoty> tsmithe: seems like I fixed that issue... I'm just waiting until the build finishes in case more 64-bit errors are hidden (and I'm lagging somewhat due to heavy ram usage *g*)
<tsmithe> oooh ok
<tsmithe> thanks
* tsmithe hangs on
<ajmitch> how long would it take to build?
* ajmitch probably has enough RAM to build enblend
<ajmitch> hm, has enblend been ACKed by 2 MOTUs?
<tsmithe> not yet
<tsmithe> that's why i'm waiting :)
<ajmitch> ah, but you were asking for uploads, not for reviews :)
<tsmithe> yes :)
<tsmithe> i'm confident :P
<tsmithe> (at least i was until sistpoty ruined it :P)
<tsmithe> if you do get a patch, sistpoty that would be fantastic
<Lathiat> how much ram does an enblend build need?
<tsmithe> >512MiB
<tsmithe> apparently
<ajmitch> bah, that's nothing
<Lathiat> heh
<tsmithe> :)
<Lathiat> isnt that like, standard now? ;)
<tsmithe> yup
<Lathiat> i have 2G in my machine
* ajmitch would have to hunt for a box with only 512MB that he uses
* tsmithe has only 1gig
<ajmitch> unless I count the router downstairs
<Lathiat> i need more however
<Lathiat> im simulating large avahi networks
<Lathiat> i managed to get a base debian+avahi in 16M of ram
<ajmitch> go for 4GB, you won't regret it
<Lathiat> but thats only 128 VMs
<ajmitch> except the cost :)
<Lathiat> assuming no overheads
<Lathiat> which isnt really enough... :P
<ajmitch> I know
<Lathiat> so im thinking
<Lathiat> theres this rental place that sponsors rflan we usually get
<ajmitch> but it's not common yet to get a box with 8GB
<Lathiat> 8+ laptops/desktops that are at least p4 3.0ghz 1G ram
<Lathiat> im hoping theyll lend like 20+ machines to me for..
<Lathiat> a day
<Lathiat> so i can run like 1000 VMs
<ajmitch> why do you need that many?
<Lathiat> so simulate avahi in a large network
<jdong> avahi apparently :)
<Lathiat> determine traffic usage, packets, etc
<Lathiat> sine no ones done this
<Lathiat> and we want to know for OLPC
<Lathiat> and i want to know anyway
<ajmitch> see how much flooding there is?
<Lathiat> ya
<ajmitch> could be worthwhile
<Lathiat> how much bandwidht a new host coming in does if its browses and gets back 1 service per host
<Lathiat> that sortof thing
<jdong> grr Evince is insulting my calculus abilties.... :(
<Lathiat> what happens when you run 'avhai-discover' ;)
<Lathiat> etc
<jdong> the answers Evince is showing greatly differ from mine
<tsmithe> jdong, haha
<ajmitch> what happens when you try & enumerate all the printers on a network everytime you try & print ;)
* jdong opens up launchpad
* tsmithe really wants to sleep
<ajmitch> so I guess you'd need to simulate a whole lot of services
<ajmitch> tsmithe: then do so
<tsmithe> but i want this package in!!
<ajmitch> sounds like it needs some work  still :)
* Lathiat nods
<tsmithe> no - just it ftbfs on amd64 (not my fault!)
<ajmitch> not your fault, but your responsibility :)
<tsmithe> mrgh
<tsmithe> i've uploaded an i386-only one, but sistpoty's doing a patch apparently
<tsmithe> hi rexbron 
* tsmithe wonders how to get a ff exception
<tsmithe> hi lotusleaf 
<lotusleaf> hi tsmithe
<ajmitch> tsmithe: you'd probably need to beg
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> i know - but it's for the good cause of ubuntustudio
<tsmithe> ;)
<ajmitch> you're not the only one with packages that aren't quite there yet
<tsmithe> shush :P
* ajmitch has packages that are for the good cause of ubuntu-directory :P
<tsmithe> :) do you think i could get one?
<ajmitch> depends
<tsmithe> hmm?
<ajmitch> you might be lucky & get it uploaded today
<tsmithe> i might
<ajmitch> though sistpoty is probably almost asleep
<tsmithe> but i'm asleep
<tsmithe> so how's that going to happen?
<tsmithe> i haven't had two acks
<rexbron> tsmithe: for which package?
* sistpoty is not yet asleep but out of ram :P
<ajmitch> tsmithe: the most likely cause for rejection will be debian/copyright
<ajmitch> sistpoty: got a patch I can try? I've got plenty of RAM to build with :)
<tsmithe> ajmitch, you think? why?
<tsmithe> rexbron, enblend *sigh*
<tsmithe> wired got in though (crossed-fingers)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: give me a sec
<ajmitch> tsmithe: a quick grep -ri copyright shows up a number of other authors on various files
<ajmitch> like in src/win32helpers
<tsmithe> crap
<rexbron> tsmithe: soma got smacked down
<tsmithe> i heard
<ajmitch> plenty mentioning  Gunnar Kedenburg
<tsmithe> ajmitch, argh!!!
<tsmithe> but that says win32 :P
<tsmithe> i'll check
<jdong> is there some way of influencing NetworkManager to connect to an essid outside of nm-applet/knetworkmanager?
* tsmithe hates free software and copyright
<ajmitch> tsmithe: so, you're shipping the source
<tsmithe> yeah i know
<jdong> i.e. to use kerberos login I need network to be up to log in.
<jdong> I'm expecting probably some dbus magic?
<ajmitch> float_cast.h:** Copyright (C) 2001 Erik de Castro Lopo <erikd AT mega-nerd DOT com>
<tsmithe> yeah yeah - i'm on it
<ajmitch> you may want to use a patch system if you're going to carry an amd64 patch
<rexbron> ajmitch: If an app links against OpenSSL and other GPL'd software, but the app has an licence exception for SSL, does linking against other GPL software pose an issue?
<tsmithe> ajmitch, i will :)
<ajmitch> rexbron: I don't know, but it possibly does
<rexbron> carp
<tsmithe> can i just say "some files" or do i have to be specific?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: http://tiber.tauware.de/~sistpoty/anneal_identical_types_64bit.screwed.patch
<ajmitch> sistpoty: thanks, I'll look :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: however that is still a little bit nasty... I guess it would suffice to just static_cast the first parameter to a size_t and leave the 2nd alone
<sistpoty> (otherwise it'd mean long long even on i386)
* ajmitch hates c++
* sistpoty is doing it for his thesis
<ajmitch> yeah, I pity you :)
<ajmitch> how is the thesis going? :)
<jdong> ah, the lovely new casting operators :)
<sistpoty> I'm starting to run out of time :(
* ajmitch waits for pbuilder
<ajmitch> sistpoty: blame ubuntu :)
<sistpoty> hehe
<racarr> What's the deal with Beryl packages for feisty?
* ajmitch shrugs
* RAOF was vaguely wondering the same thing.
<ajmitch> I presume they weren't of adequate quality to include by now
<Hobbsee> or imbrandon just ran out of time to get them in
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: ie, not of adequate quality yet
<Hobbsee> true
<ajmitch> 15811 1234      25   0 1270m 1.2g 5900 R  100 32.0   1:49.21 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.2/cc1plus -fpreprocessed /home/ajmitch/debian/pbuilder/ccache/e
<ajmitch> hehe
<ajmitch> 1.2GB for building enblend
<RAOF> Everyone loves having a turing-complete pre-processor.
<racarr> Anyone else able to work on this?
<RAOF> Actually, turing-complete _template_ system :)
<Hobbsee> racarr: you?
<Hobbsee> racarr: s/able/willing/
<racarr> Hobbsee: I don't know much about debian packaging :/
<racarr> The basics...but
<racarr> I'm also not sure what's wrong with the packaging we have in svn TRUNK/distro-specific-build-files
<RAOF> I don't get why the Beryl guys haven't been on this for ages.
<racarr> Well, we've had ubuntu packaging for ages
<ajmitch> actually having stuff in the distro mustn't be important :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: oh nice
<Lathiat> openh323 is like that
<Lathiat> 14,000 line C++ files
<Lathiat> with a million templates and shit
<RAOF> racarr: So why haven't you guys been submitting to REVU?
<ajmitch> racarr: from what I recall, there were a number of issues with copyrights, etc
<ajmitch> but I wasn't involved
<ajmitch> Lathiat: excellent :)
<Lathiat> uesd to take 3-400M of ram, and 100% cpu for 14 minutes on a 1ghz celeron
<racarr> ajmitch: Pretty sure we have worked those out...
<Lathiat> beryl has a number of licensing issues from what im told
<racarr> RAOF: Err, we assumed someone from Ubuntu would do it I suppose
<Lathiat> and stuff that needs non-free compilers, i.e. the opengl shader stuff
<Lathiat> but im far from an expert on it thats second hand info
<ajmitch> just assuming that someone will do work for you isn't going to help 
<racarr> Lathiat: We had a pretty large issue with tango icons before...but we redid all of that
<ajmitch> if you really wanted it, you should have chased it - it's universe feature freeze time now
<RAOF> racarr: :-|.
<ajmitch> Lathiat: well it's still going, RAM usage is hovering between 800-1200MB
<ajmitch> not really hovering, but it's still up there, same process :)
<racarr> RAOF: Yeah...sigh
<racarr> I asked about this on the 2nd or so and imbrandon said he was going to try and do it in the week...but apparently he ran in to some problems
<jdong> ajmitch: obviously you haven't booted vista before ;-)
<ajmitch> jdong: sorry?
<jdong> ajmitch> Lathiat: well it's still going, RAM usage is hovering between 800-1200MB
<sistpoty> I still remember ghc6 builds... >=  hours  on my box. however I abused tiber for nigghtly builds :)
<ajmitch> and what has that got to do with booting vista?
<jdong> that's a small number when you've worked with That Other OS for a while :)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: ouch, tiber is not fast :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: my old box was  slower :P
<RAOF> racarr: We (as in, the Compiz guys, mainly gandalfn) have been doing the REVU/review/repackage loop since the beginning of the year, pretty much.  And a bit before, I think.
<sistpoty> >= 6 hours... damn swappping  *g*
* ajmitch has no swap
<ajmitch> so hopefully the OOM killer won't kick in :)
<Lathiat> haha
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> evenn my mouse doesn't move fluently right nnow :(
<ajmitch> though I could just kill firefox
<ajmitch> & free up a whole lot of RAM
<lifeless> ajmitch: what you running ?
<ajmitch> lifeless: building enblend, it's written in c++
<tsmithe> how's it going?
<ajmitch> still going
<tsmithe> working?
<ajmitch> well it's not really doing anything visible, apart from cooking my cpu
<tsmithe> yeah - that's what happens here
<ajmitch> but it's not swapping, so it shouldn't take quite as long to build
<tsmithe> seriously: takes forever and ever
<Lathiat> wtf is enablend anyway
<ajmitch> there, it built
<Lathiat> haha that was quick
<tsmithe> hehe
<sistpoty> big-ram cheater :P
<ajmitch> so a bit over 15 minutes
<tsmithe> yup
<ajmitch> sistpoty: only 4GB
<tsmithe> sounds about right
<tsmithe> "only" ha
<ajmitch> dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<ajmitch> dh_gencontrol: command returned error code 65280
<ajmitch> make: *** [binary-arch]  Error 1
<ajmitch> hehe
<tsmithe> Lathiat, http://enblend.sourceforge.net/
<hub> ajmitch: I stopped at 450MB if RSS
<ajmitch> any good reason it's i386 only?
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> apart from the earlier ftbfs
<ajmitch> then that's a bad thing to specify
<tsmithe> sistpoty told me to!
<tsmithe> i'll change it when it's patched
<racarr> RAOF: Yeah...I suppose we just assumed distributions did that :/
<ajmitch> what about the other archs? like ppc, ia64, sparc?
<tsmithe> ajmitch, sistpoty; shall i just put "any" again?
<tsmithe> ajmitch, we don't know about those
<sistpoty> tsmithe: yes please
<ajmitch> so?
<tsmithe> so?
<tsmithe> oh - so nothing
<tsmithe> :)
<RAOF> racarr: Those with paid devs probably do.  Universe is community-maintained, so someone needs to care, and that's probably you :)
<tsmithe> i'll just get dpatch up and upload a new one :)
<ajmitch> with all the debian/copyright fixes, I presume?
<tsmithe> i've just uploaded a new one also, with new copyright info
<tsmithe> yes :)
<RAOF> How long should a package be hanging around in NEW for, by the way?
<tsmithe> but that's not patched for 64
<ajmitch> RAOF: depends on how busy the archive admins are
<Lathiat> i hope you didnt plan on testing enblend
<Lathiat> Requirements:
<Lathiat> * A fast computer. * Lots of memory.
<Lathiat> Lots of disk space for temporary files.
<ajmitch> Lathiat: oh I expect that he has tested it thoroughly
<tsmithe> who me?
<ajmitch> yes you
<tsmithe> _ yes tested... _ 
<RAOF> ajmitch: And will packages in NEW get into the repositories, even after FF?
<ajmitch> RAOF: I presume so, I can't speak for the archive admins
<RAOF> Ok.  I won't stress about Specto hanging around in NEW for a week, then.
<tsmithe> right - i'm not pbuilding, ok?
* tsmithe hides
<sistpoty> tsmithe: please build at least for 5 minutes... the error occured during the very beginning of the build, and I'd like to know that I diidn't break i386 
<tsmithe> ah right ok
* tsmithe waits for deps to be checked
<sistpoty> if it startts swapping,  you're over the point where itt failed ;)
<tsmithe> :P
<tsmithe> sistpoty, ajmitch; alright, it's been building a while without issues, and i've uploaded to revu
<tsmithe> and i'm swapping
* tsmithe swaps
<tsmithe> *stops
<tsmithe> ok?
<ajmitch> +Package: enblend
<ajmitch> +Architecture: i386
<tsmithe> crap
<sistpoty> fine with me... itt's sitll buillding here btww
<ajmitch> +++ enblend-3.0/debian/dirs
<ajmitch> @@ -0,0 +1,2 @@
<ajmitch> +usr/bin
<ajmitch> +usr/sbin
<tsmithe> what the?!
<ajmitch> does it really stick stuff in /usr/sbin?
<tsmithe> nope
<tsmithe> i was sure i deleted that
* ajmitch is just looking at the .diff
<tsmithe> anything else?
* ajmitch shrugs, it was just a quick check
<ajmitch> copyright looks better
<tsmithe> :)
* ajmitch wonders why enblend is so important to ubuntustudio
<tsmithe> dunno
<tsmithe> :P
* sistpoty wonders why he bought just 1G ram for his new box
<ajmitch> might be something useful to call from an f-spot plugin :)
<tsmithe> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4439
<ajmitch> sistpoty: because you deal with c++ too much?
<sistpoty> hehe
* ajmitch is glad he got a laptop with 1GB
<sistpoty> I guesss rather because I'm still a poor student
<Adri2000> ajmitch: can you update http://ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html ? some packages have been synced
<ajmitch> Adri2000: since when?
<ajmitch> it does update nightly (about 12 hours ago)
<tsmithe> ajmitch, sistpoty; can i go to bed sure that that'll be uploaded?
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> funny
* ajmitch hasn
<Adri2000> ajmitch: I thought you had to do it manually
* ajmitch hasn't even had a chance to test it yet
<ajmitch> Adri2000: nope, that gets boring
<Adri2000> :p
<tsmithe> ajmitch, funny?
<ajmitch> tsmithe: asking that it'll surely be uploaded
<tsmithe> hehe - well you know
* ajmitch generally prefers to see if it'll segfault on running it, for example
<sistpoty> tsmithe: I guess it would be fair to stay up until you got reviews... /me is tired as well :P
<ajmitch> I wonder how much diskspace I'd need to run it
<tsmithe> i have to get up again in six hours!
<sistpoty> tsmithe: oh, nice... welll I can't guarantee anything, but I'll do my best then ;)
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> thank you all very much
<tsmithe> i'm gonna crash
<ajmitch> bye
<sistpoty> gn8 tsmithe
<tsmithe> night sistpoty, ajmitch
<sistpoty> woohoo... the build is done :)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: that took awhile
* ajmitch reads some debian-devel mails & sees beryl was rejected from debian as well for license stuff
<sistpoty> oh, nice
<jdong> it'll be a beryl of fun getting that into either repository....
<_ion> Fortunately there's compiz. ;-) (Of course, i'm forced to use beryl because compiz-extra in REVU hasn't been reviewed and it contains the 'state' plugin, which i can't live without.)
<LaserJock> _ion: you can't build a .deb from the REVU one? ;-)
<RAOF> _ion: Why don't you ask bddebian, the review king, to review compiz-extra, then? :P
<sistpoty> ajmitch: for enblend it still looks like there are more licenses involved than stated in debian/copyright, e.g. ./src/vigra_impex/rgbe.c (unknown) or ./src/win32helpers/getopt_long.c (bsd) :(
<RAOF> Alternatively, you could tag LaserJock, since he's the first MOTU to reply to you :)
<LaserJock> geeze
<LaserJock> I'm not touching beryl/compiz with a ten foot pole
<RAOF> We obviously need more MOTU-eycandy-freaks :)
<_ion> laserjock: Then i wouldn't get automatic updates. I've added an unofficial beryl repo :-(, and when i see all the trouble to move to compiz, i'd like to get it from the official repo.
<LaserJock> RAOF: I love eycandy. screen rocks!
<LaserJock> *eyecandy
<RAOF> Doesn't screen crash on you all the time, though?
<LaserJock> no
<RAOF> Hm.
<LaserJock> I don't know that I've ever had screen crash
<RAOF> I've done a fair bit of pairing over the intertron with screen, and it seems to not-infrequently just freeze.
<_ion> People are saying screen's code is horrible, but at least it seems to be stable for a huge amount of people.
<LaserJock> oh, freezing maybe
<LaserJock> I was thinking like segfaulting
<RAOF> Ah, semantics :)
<RAOF> No, just being annoyingly unstable.
<LaserJock> yeah, it does do that
<LaserJock> but it's pretty easy to reconnect
<ajmitch> sistpoty: hm ok
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I didn't check very hard :)
<LaserJock> in comparison to having the app *in* screen crash
<ajmitch> mainly just grep for the authors
<RAOF> LaserJock: True.
<sistpoty> ajmitch: I tried dholbachs small check-copyright script, which basically just lists a head of all source-files
<RAOF> _ion: You could tag ajmitch with compiz-extra.  Because obviously none of the MOTU will be busy this close to feature-freeze :)
<LaserJock> *cough*
<LaserJock> I'm heading home
<ajmitch> RAOF: right, we're obviously not busy
<LaserJock> bbiab
<ajmitch> RAOF: I took a 30 second look at the diff & spotted a number of problems, so it'll take some cleanup
<sistpoty> cya Laser_away
<RAOF> Yeah, all this fixing of packages is clearly taking you no time at all.
<pochu> Hey guys! Can anybody of you sponsor an upload for universe? Bug #86744. Thank you! ^_^
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86744 in listen "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV while running Listen 0.5-0ubuntu2" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86744
<RAOF> ajmitch: Yeah, I wasn't really being serious.  If I'd cared about it, I would have been pushing much, much earlier.
<pochu> ups :)
<ajmitch> interesting
* ajmitch cut & paste that launchpad url, and it redirects me to the same page on beta LP
<pochu> ajmitch: do you mean my url? :)
<ajmitch> the url that ubugtu spits out
<sistpoty> lol, splatd's homepage refers to revu: http://dpw.threerings.net/projects/splat/#get
<RAOF> :)
<pochu> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ajmitch> ugh, noisy people working outside
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ajmitch> hello
* ajmitch dumps all pending review requests in bddebian's direction
<pochu> hi bddebian :)
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch, pochu
<bddebian> ajmitch: Isn't it too late at this point?
<bddebian> I can't even get my own packages in
<pochu> ajmitch: are you reviewing my upload? :-)
<ajmitch> no, bddebian may want to look at it, as he knows the package
<bddebian> I do?
<pochu> bddebian: it's about listen :)
<bddebian> What do I know?
<ajmitch> bddebian: don't worry, I've got packages that won't make it in
<bddebian> pochu: Didn't we upload it?
<pochu> bddebian: could you take a look at it please? :) Bug #86744
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86744 in listen "[apport]  python2.5 crashed with SIGSEGV while running Listen 0.5-0ubuntu2" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86744
<pochu> bddebian: sure, but there is a bug when going to lyrics or to the wikipedia info
<pochu> listen crashes everytime, but I've fixed it :)
<bddebian> Oh, was that the flag that we didn't turn on?
<pochu> bddebian: in the makefile, but also the /usr/bin/listen was bad
<pochu> bddebian: though I think they are related, because they two are with firefox/gtkmozembed :)
<bddebian> Uhm, what good does a diff.gz do me?
<pochu> bddebian: do you want a simple diff?
<pochu> bddebian: I've just added two patchs and changed the changelog
<pochu> (the patches are attached to the bug report)
<bddebian> pochu: Yeah, can you just do me a diff or debdiff please?
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi
<pochu> bddebian: sure, one moment :)
<pochu> hey LaserJock :)
<sistpoty> wb LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi pochu 
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<LaserJock> sistpoty: what are you doing still up?
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<sistpoty> LaserJock: preparing to go to bed :P
<bddebian> Gnight sistpoty :)
<sistpoty> gn8 bddebian
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<RAOF> Good night sistpoty 
<ajmitch> night sistpoty :)
<RAOF> Ta for the ACK!
<pochu> bddebian: done :)
<bddebian> Hmm, seems Mr. Cox is not happy with ESR
<pochu> bddebian: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6495125/debdiff ^_^
<RAOF> bddebian: Link?
<RAOF> ESR is often good fun.
<bddebian> RAOF: I'm not sure where it came from yet
<bddebian> pochu: Building now
<pochu> bddebian: thanks :)
<bddebian> Does Redsplat/Fedora not ship non-free drivers? (I find that hard to believe)
<jdong> none at all
<jdong> zero
<jdong> zip
<jdong> would you like that worded in a different way?
<jdong> 0.999...-1
<jdong> IQ(george bush)
<bddebian> Hmm, so no ATI, Broadcom, etc, etc?
<jdong> no!
<jdong> no madwifi
<bddebian> heh
<jdong> no intel pro wireless support
<jdong> (firmware non-free)
<bddebian> Uhm, George Bush did Graduate from Harvard ya know
<jdong> bddebian: I thought it was yale.
<jdong> and you're talking to a MIT guy about harvard....
<bddebian> jdong: Yale/Harvard, what's the difference? ;-P
<jdong> 'This Thursday, ticket counters and airplanes will fly out of Ronald Reagan Airport.'
<jdong> ^^ does that sound like an intelligent statement to you?
<ajmitch> jdong: we could pull up a lot of quotes from you
<jdong> ajmitch: lol but I am not a public figure :)
<bddebian> My favorite was "gynocologists can continue to practice their love..."
<jdong> lol
<bddebian> RAOF: Very end of this:  http://www.linux-watch.com/news/NS6401388051.html
<bddebian> pochu: Uploaded
<pochu> bddebian: thanks! :)
<pochu> night everybody!
<pochu> bddebian: ty for the upload :)
<tonyyarusso> Why on earth does my pbuilder complain that zip isn't in it's path....sigh
<bddebian> zip?
<tonyyarusso> that's what it said, yep
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Do you have it as a build-dep?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: I do now - didn't know it needed it.
<tonyyarusso> now, *** The pkg-config script could not be found.
<tonyyarusso> blah
<RAOF> Well, one more build-dep ":
<RAOF> :)
<bddebian> heh
<tonyyarusso> biab - gotta let mom online for a moment
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> hm
* ajmitch does some digging for bugs
<bddebian> ajmitch: You shouldn't have to dig too hard :-)
<ajmitch> looking for specific bugs, since I had one filed in f-spot that really doesn't look f-spot related
<ajmitch> since it affects other gtk+ menus, not just f-spot
<ajmitch> anyway, back later
<tritium> Hmm, I've been dealing with a _very_ persistent speex upstream maintainer in #ubuntu about available fixes not getting into dapper.
<tritium> He's actually requesting it be removed from universe if the fix (available in edgy) doesn't get put into dapper.
<tritium> (given Dapper's LTS desigation)
<tonyyarusso> is it in backports?
<tritium> I have not checked.
* tritium checks
<tritium> evidently not
<tritium> Is there a process to follow to put something from {release}+1 into {release}-backports?
<tonyyarusso> yup
<tonyyarusso> Look for Backports on the wiki.
<tritium> will do
<tritium> Thanks, tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> There's instructions (basically you file a bug)
<LaserJock> tritium: does it need a backport or a stable release update?
<LaserJock> tritium: hi, btw
<tritium> LaserJock: hi!  Well, either way, as long as it's fixed.
<tonyyarusso> noooooooooooooooooo!!!!
<tritium> LaserJock: a stabe release update would require it to be security related?
<tonyyarusso> These new build-deps are going to require like 5 hours of downloading...
<LaserJock> tritium: no, it needs to be critical though
<LaserJock> tritium: and follow the SRU process
<LaserJock> tritium: which can be involved
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Welcome to the "wild" world of packaging :)
* tritium is not sure of the correct approach
<LaserJock> nixternal: did you have to blog that? ;-)
<ajmitch> hey tritium 
<tritium> hi ajmitch :)
<LaserJock> tritium: will it requre a newer version of speex?
<tritium> Mind if I ask the upstream maintainer to join us?
<tonyyarusso> Um, if I miss tomorrow's deadline for new packages, is there a way to plead for exceptions?
<LaserJock> np
<Fujitsu> speex... SRU... Is that the one I commented on a while ago?
<tritium> Or should we take it to a temporary channel?
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Maybe you should do like LaserJock, and maintain a local apt repository :)
<tritium> Fujitsu: where did you comment on it?
<crimsun> tritium: who, jmspeex?
<tritium> jmwork, I believe
<crimsun> tritium: that main SRU is blocked on MOTU verification
<tritium> jmworx
<Fujitsu> There was a bug about a requested fix a while ago.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Yeah, I might, but updating that would be just as fun...
<crimsun> yes, he's the upstream author/maintainer of speex
<tritium> Okay.  He's rather persistent, so I offered to look into it.
<ajmitch> most SRUs are blocked on testing, it seems
<crimsun> we need a couple people who are running 6.06 on amd64 to verify that the dapper-updates version fixes it
<tritium> I see...
<Fujitsu> Hm, not the bug I thought of, maybe.
<tritium> crimsun: may I bring him in here so we can explain it to him?
<crimsun> tritium: I've already tried; it just needs to be tested
<crimsun> (I spoke to him some months ago about it :/ )
<tritium> crimsun: okay
<LaserJock> tritium: we certainly aren't going to throw him out ;-)
<tritium> I know, but he's pretty vocal about his opinion ;)
<ajmitch> wow, a bug # below 20K :)
<Fujitsu> Ah, I remember... I dealt with him on the mailing list a bit.
<ajmitch> so there's been no life on the bug for months
<crimsun> I can test one amd64 running 6.06 tomorrow noon (~12 hr)
<Fujitsu> Approaching 3 months now... Hm.
<crimsun> so if we can get a couple other people to do the same from a chroot or such, we can push it through
<tritium> crimsun: okay...
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I get to work with bugs on LP < 5000 lately
<tritium> crimsun: I'll setup a 6.06 chroot on my mythtv box, then
<crimsun> tritium: excellent, thank you
<tritium> :)
<tonyyarusso> When something's uploaded to REVU, is a notice automatically sent to the ML asking for reviews, or do you have to prod people manually?
<tritium> crimsun: I assume I need a debootstrap chroot, and not a pbuilder chroot for this one?
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: a mail sent to a separate mailing list, but I don't know who checks it :)
<crimsun> tritium: a proper chroot will suffice (pbuilder login would suffice, yes)
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: I believe a notification is sent out to a mailing list, but I've always had to poke people here to get review :)
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: ah.
<tonyyarusso> got it
<tonyyarusso> Is the 22nd deadline UTC, or in any zone?  ;)
<tritium> I'm most familiar with pbuilder.  (I must confess my ignorance!)
<RAOF> +0 UTC
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: NZDT
<RAOF> ajmitch: Really?  Am I just totally confused :S
* tonyyarusso is clearly going to be cutting it close if at all
<ajmitch> 00:00, feb 22nd, NZDT ;)
<LaserJock> generally the freezes have been timed to the Development meetings
<ajmitch> we don't have any specific cutoff time when things slam closed
<RAOF> But wasn't that 16 hours ago?
<ajmitch> no, there was no devel meeting 16 hours ago
<LaserJock> just upload a bunch of stuff and claim ignorance ;-)
* bddebian is tempted
<ajmitch> LaserJock: they need *you* to upload
* tonyyarusso lets LaserJock upload and claim ignorance for him
* ajmitch asks LaserJock to upload his packages
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: (/any other MOTU) what's your schedule look like tomorrow?
<LaserJock> crappy, as usual
<bddebian> Heh
<tonyyarusso> :(
<LaserJock> what time is the devel meeting?
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: You could always try bddebian.  After all, he *is* the King of the Review :)
<bddebian> Not hardly :-(
* RAOF pats bddebian on the back.
* tonyyarusso will hit whomever he can :)
<Toadstool> tonyyarusso: package? I need to keep my mind busy if I don't wanna go crazy and tv shows suck tonight...
* Toadstool waves
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
* bddebian grumbles at LOST
* Fujitsu grumbles at python-tagpy and the Python 2.4 binary module compiling against 2.5 instead.
<tonyyarusso> Toadstool: KompoZer, bugfix stopgap of Nvu until Composer2 is ready.  I hope to have a source package ready within 16 hours.
<Toadstool> bddebian: don't tell anything, the new episode is in about 30 mintues here
<bddebian> Toadstool: D00d, I'm about to give up on that show :-(
<Toadstool> heh
<Toadstool> sick of waiting for something to happen? :)
<bddebian> That and all the different crap I can't keep up with :-)
<bddebian> I'm having more fun with Heroes lately :-)
<Toadstool> yeah me too
<Toadstool> tonyyarusso: so nothing right now?
<tonyyarusso> Toadstool: Correct, unfortunately.  My pbuilder still has a few hours worth of build-dep downloads to do.
<Toadstool> oh wow, hours?
<tonyyarusso> dialup
<LaserJock> I'm just watching Idol
<Toadstool> oh well, if it's mozilla-ish + dialup, you'd better be patient
<tonyyarusso> yep
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: you should poke imbrandon, Lathiat, or anyone else willing to give you a shell
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: You know, I could possibly give you a shell account on my box.
<Hobbsee> or maybe siretart, so he could give you a shell on REVU
<RAOF> It's got like 50 different pbuilders :)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: That would be amazingly helpful.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: better to pick someone who has a local mirror, of course :P
<tonyyarusso> RAOF (imbrandon, Lathiat, siretart): I'd be up for that.
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Send an SSH public key to chalserogers@gmail.com
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: ok
* RAOF goes to setuid the pbuilder script.
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: what's your LP id?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: This same nick.
<crimsun> RAOF: his ssh key is on his LP page
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: (that's id_dsa.pub, right?)
<RAOF> Yup.
<tonyyarusso> So it is, yeah.
<RAOF> crimsun: Oh, cool :)
<tonyyarusso> Had to put it up for planet - forgot about that.
<tritium> LaserJock: you admit to watching idol? ;)
<LaserJock> sure
<lotusleaf> that's about as classy as bumfights
<LaserJock> I have the {un}lucky talent of being able to watch darn near anything
<tritium> okay, okay, I watch it with my wife
<tritium> But only because she makes me
<LaserJock> heh, my wife hates TV
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: You should be able to ssh into raof.dyndns.org now.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Thanks heaps!
<RAOF> Now, how do I give you pbuilder access without actually giving you root access :)
<tonyyarusso> Configure sudo just for pbuilder.
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Excellent idea.  How :)
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Google "sudoers config" and look at the examples in the first three results or so (I've never bother memorizing)
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: you insane person.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: username tonyyarusso I take it?
<Toadstool> hey Hobbsee, always so nice with people :)
* Toadstool runs
* Hobbsee pokes Toadstool with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Yup.
<Toadstool> heh
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: So, it seems you should have pbuilder access now :)
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: I'm just updating the pbuilder now, then you can go for your life :)
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: cool.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: I just had a thought - how am I going to sign the package, without my private gpg key around?
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: You won't need to.
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: The pbuilder is only so you can check that it builds, surely.
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Oh, and it's ready.
<RAOF> Once you've got a package that successfully pbuilds, then you can debuild -S -sa on your local box.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Gotcha.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: debsign -r
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Come again?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: aka man debsign
<tonyyarusso> duh
* tonyyarusso looks...
<Hobbsee> :)
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Knock yourself out.  My 1.5Mbit connection is at your disposal :)
<tonyyarusso> All right, thank you so much all.  Now, my dad might flip if he realizes I'm still up and online, so I'll be off shortly, but hopefully back with functional packages in REVU before too long :)
<tonyyarusso> swwweeeett
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: use screen, too, if you arent already
<tonyyarusso> yeah..
<tonyyarusso> <3 screen
<crimsun> tritium: when completed, please leave a comment on #19482 affirming the fix, thanks.
<tritium> crimsun: I will do so.  I can't do it tonight.  It'll likely be the weekend, and I may need a few pointers on the chroot setup, and how to test.
<crimsun> anyone else able to whip up an amd64 dapper chroot to test bug 19482?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19482 in speex "speexenc segfaults on amd64" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19482
* Hobbsee looks at the bug
<RAOF> I suppose I've got a dapper pbuiler chroot lying around.
<tritium> crimsun: is that not soon enough?
<tritium> Or, do you just need more testers?
<crimsun> tritium: ok, just ping me. Essentially, you ``pbuilder login'', edit /etc/apt/sources.list to include -security, -updates and -proposed, update && upgrade, install speex & libogg0, then test ``speexenc /dev/zero /dev/null''
<tritium> crimsun: fair enough
<crimsun> yes, I'm the third tester; we need 5
<tritium> Okay.
<imbrandon> hum is there a way to query apt to see if a specific package needs to be updated ?
<crimsun> anyone (not restricted to ubuntu-dev members) can affirm.
<lifeless> imbrandon: madison
<imbrandon> s/apt/dpkg_or_apt
<lifeless> sorry, what do you mean by updated ?
<imbrandon> eg if there is a newer one in the archive ( avail from sources.list )
<imbrandon> other than just apt-get update and grepping it
<imbrandon> err upgrade
<imbrandon> like say i only want to know if tzdata is uptodate
<imbrandon> dont realy care about anything else
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: apt-cache policy?
<ScottK> There's look up the package on LP and see if a new one has been published....
<imbrandon> ScottK, progmaticly silly ;)
<imbrandon> anyhow i think policy will work
<imbrandon> installed / canidate seem to look good
<imbrandon> thanks lifeless / Hobbsee 
<RAOF> crimsun: Tested, works.
<crimsun> RAOF: thanks for the comment!
* tritium is setting up his pbuilder now
<crimsun> I've updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU to reflect an actual universe source package (cinepaint, bug 65457) instead of main's cpio
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65457 in cinepaint "[SRU]  cinepaint has unmet dependencies" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65457
<bddebian> Gnight gang
<crimsun> 'night barry
<tritium> Do I need to set OTHERMIRROR, or can I uncomment the COMPONENTS line in the pbuilderrc file?
<RAOF> I just did pbuilder login, and edited /etc/apt/source.list there.
<LaserJock> tritium: I use OTHERMIRROR
<tritium> Thanks :)
<RAOF> Although I should probably add dapper updates, security, etc to my pbuilder anyway :)
<tritium> I'm following the "Multiple pbuilders" wiki section
<LaserJock> tritium: I've got a multiple pbuiler script
<LaserJock> similar to the one that comes with pbuilder
<tritium> I'm using the one from /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/pbuilder-distribution.sh
<tritium> But editing it according to the wik
<tritium> wiki
<LaserJock> http://tiber.tauware.de/~laserjock/pbuilder-feisty
<tritium> Thanks, LaserJock 
<lotusleaf> that <b> is oddly erotic
<LaserJock> I just throw that into ~/bin and mkdir -p ~/pbuilder/feisty_result/
<LaserJock> lotusleaf: ?
<lotusleaf> LaserJock: indeed
<tritium> Looks identical to what I'm using, other than $BASE_DIR
<LaserJock> tritium: ok, well you were doing it right then ;-)
<tritium> :)
<tritium> LaserJock: oh, but how do I make that an amd64 pbuilder?
<tritium> i.e., where do I specify the arch?
<crimsun> your host machine is an amd64, I presume
<crimsun> in that case you don't have to do anything special
<tritium> Yes, but I installed i386 Desktop
<crimsun> err, then you'll end up with an ia32 pbuilde
<tritium> ugh
<crimsun> got an amd64 desktop cd? ;)
* tritium cries, as he doesn't want to reinstall his mythtv box
<crimsun> no, you only need to boot the desktop [live]  cd, edit sources.list, update, install speex and libogg0, and test speexenc
<tritium> Okay, now that I can do.  ;)
<crimsun> depending on your network connection, it should take about 15 minutes tops (including booting into the desktop environment)
<crimsun> (it does, however, need to be an amd64 desktop cd)
<tritium> I see there are only dvd isos now on cdimage.  3.2G in 15 minutes on 1.5Mbps DSL?  probably not...
<crimsun> do you prefer gnome or kde?
<tritium> gnome
<crimsun> http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/ubuntu-releases/6.06.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<tritium> thanks, crimsun 
<tritium> I would not have found that
<tritium> crimsun: It'll be a while.  I'll download .iso overnight, burn and test tomorrow.
<crimsun> tritium: sure, thanks
<tritium> No, thank you.  I'm too rusty to do anything useful without pointers.
<crimsun> np
<tritium> Wow, did you see the fedora-devel-list post from ESR?
<crimsun> (he's present in this channel ;)
<tritium> :)
<tritium> Well, that rocks!
<zakame> quite
<imbrandon> so is he gonna actualy start some packin ?
<imbrandon> heh
<lotusleaf> a delicious development
<tritium> Nice to meet you, esr :)
<zakame> tasty
<crimsun> imbrandon: he and jordan briefly discussed some docbook/man page issues
<imbrandon> nice
* lotusleaf genuflects towards esr
<tritium> crimsun: I need #ubuntu-motu-remedial ;)
<imbrandon> heh tritium 
<tritium> imbrandon: :)
<LaserJock> tritium: don't worry, so do I
<tritium> No way, LaserJock.
<imbrandon> moins LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> so you was givin esr the lowdown ;)
<LaserJock> lol, no
<LaserJock> he asked how to get *all* Ubuntu man pages
<highvoltage> hie hie
<LaserJock> so I told him he could just mirror the repos and then extract out the .debs and grab the files form usr/share/man/
<LaserJock> also pointed to the doc team
<LaserJock> and he joined #ubuntu-doc and the ML
* tritium worries about the long-term affect of laptop use with 802.11.  i.e., can RF noise hurt "the boys".  /me investigates aluminum foil underwear...
<LaserJock> lol
<tritium> s/affect/effects
<imbrandon> haha
<imbrandon> LaserJock, cool
<tritium> LaserJock: I setup my GPG key with my old purdue.edu email that's no longer valid.  Should I create a new one, or just add new emails to my old one?
<LaserJock> tritium: I'm not really sure
<LaserJock> I just added on to mine
<tritium> Do you have any invalid emails on yours?
<LaserJock> no invalid
<LaserJock> sort of obselete
<LaserJock> but not invalid
<tritium> I see..
<imbrandon> purdue ... i have a few buddies that grad from there
<imbrandon> infact ones named brandon too ;)
<tritium> imbrandon: count me in ;)
<imbrandon> hum LaserJock help me pick a domain name for a cool ubuntu-ish jabber server
<imbrandon> well jabber/webmail
<lotusleaf> tritium: you could always make a new one and sign it with your old one
<lotusleaf> then revoke the old one
<imbrandon> if you revoke the old one the sig is invalad isnt it?
<lotusleaf> you can still sign with it I believe but it's listed as revoked
* ajmitch returns
<tritium> lotusleaf: ah, interesting idea
<imbrandon> heya ajmitch 
<ajmitch> hi imbrandon 
<lotusleaf> so sign then revoke if you really want a new one tied to old one
<tritium> Thanks.
<LaserJock> imbrandon: is it for ubuntu stuff?
<lotusleaf> np or as suggested add email to your current one
<imbrandon> LaserJock, yea i have been toying with the idea to put up a free jabber/webmail server for ubuntu users
<imbrandon> something like @ubuntu-is-the-best.com but cooler
<imbrandon> heh
<siretart> \sh_away: thanks for fixing jabberme.net! :)
<lotusleaf> shouldn't that be kubuntu-is-the-best? :P
<imbrandon> heh
<LaserJock> imbrandon: ubuntuwire.com, ubucom.com, uberbuntu.com ;-), talkbuntu.com
<tritium> jabbuntu?
<LaserJock> yeah, maybe
<imbrandon> ubuntuwire hum, now thats cool 
<LaserJock> it's hard to think of something that would be both IM and email
<lotusleaf> ubuntuchain :)
<siretart> imbrandon: are you still interested in maintaining a sparc machine?
<imbrandon> siretart, yes
<tritium> This 68kb/s is killing me...
<LaserJock> I bet
<siretart> imbrandon: I talked to michael at my department, he said that we had some spare sparc, which I could setup for you, so you can do stuff with it
<imbrandon> nice , that would be awesome
<imbrandon> if someone puts a base load + ssh on it i can do intergrate it nicely with the othersa
<imbrandon> s/othersa/others
<tritium> Good night, all.
<imbrandon> gnight tritium 
<LaserJock> cya tritium 
<dholbach> good morning
<LaserJock> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hey LaserJock
<ajmitch> morning dholbach 
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<imbrandon> Laser_away, w00t ubutnuwire.com is mine now :)
<imbrandon> brb smoke break
<ajmitch> ubutnu?
<siretart> imbrandon: ok, an ultra 10 could be ready RSN (perhaps even today), and there might be even an ultra 60 spare (but we would have to look for that). do you think an ultra 10 is okay?
<siretart> hey dholbach, hi ajmitch 
<imbrandon> siretart, sure, i dont imagine it would be heavly used
<siretart> ok
<imbrandon> siretart, thanks a ton for doing that btw
<dholbach> hey siretart
<ajmitch> hi siretart 
<imbrandon> moins dholbach
<dholbach> hiya imbrandon
<giftnudel> Would anyone like look at a package I created to decide if it is correctly done (and tell me what is wrong)?
<dholbach> how's it going guys?
<imbrandon> giftnudel, umm intrest in the package themselfs? really hard to tell ones motives
<giftnudel> If so, you can download it at hubackup.um-gottes-willen.net .
<giftnudel> imbrandon: i'm not sure I get what you are trying to say
<imbrandon> dholbach, good, looks like siretart is getting me a sparc to add to the motu buildd farm and i just got a new domain to play with
<imbrandon> and umm hehe
<dholbach> ROCK
<imbrandon> giftnudel, sorry misunderstood you
<imbrandon> there is a tool we use called revu for that 
<imbrandon> check out the link in the topic giftnudel 
<giftnudel> yes, I can upload it there
<giftnudel> I joined the team, the wiki says I should now ask you to resync the keys ;)
<imbrandon> that would be a siretart or ajmitch job as i'm not in the sudoer yet to sync the keys on tiber iirc
<imbrandon> unless ajmitch or siretart fixed it hehe
<ajmitch> see tiber MOTD
<Kagou> amsg hi
<Kagou> hi
<giftnudel> I should try to build the package with feisty first anyway, since it's build with dapper right now ...
<giftnudel> ehm, egdy not dapper ...
<imbrandon> ahh ajmitch nice
<imbrandon> giftnudel, key syncing now, should be done shortly
<giftnudel> imbrandon: thanks
<imbrandon> giftnudel, key is syncd now , should be good to go
<giftnudel> yes, I need to make some preparations first ... (install dput and so on)
<imbrandon> ;)
* ajmitch should probably sleep
<ajmitch> so that I can stay up late tomorrow night :)
<imbrandon> hey ajmitch wanna help me test this jabber server real fast ?
<imbrandon> i think its setup right /me is looking
<imbrandon> it let me register an account, going through the settings now
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> make it quick :)
<imbrandon> message me at imbrandon@ubuntuwire.com
<ajmitch> night all
<imbrandon> gnight
<imbrandon> thanks
<dholbach> nightie ajmitch
<dholbach> ajmitch: read my mail?
<imbrandon> heh
<tepsipakki> is it possible to get new bugfix-releases to universe after FF? I've been swamped with xorg, so vdr has not seen the love it should've had..
<tepsipakki> I guess getting new packages in is not possible
<dholbach> tepsipakki: they'll sure get considered for a uvf exception if you file one
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<tepsipakki> ok, thanks. Hopefully I'll have time for them next week..
<giftnudel> imbrandon: I uploaded it now, but be nice with me ...
<giskard> i'm in time for an UVF?
<dholbach> giskard: sure - we'll consider UVF exceptions until some days before release
<giskard> oki :) news about libtp?
<giskard> morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> prod one of the other motu-uvf team members - I gave my (one) ok already
<giftnudel> also, if my upload doesn't show up on revu, I should say that here ;) (I uploaded 20 minutes ago)
<cbx33> what's the best way to write a man page?
<TheMuso> cbx33: I just tend to take a sample of another, and use that as a base. :)
<imbrandon> moins TheMuso 
<TheMuso> Hey imbrandon.
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Do you still use dh for email?
<imbrandon> no
<imbrandon> the only thing i use DH for is dns and Seveas's mirror 
<imbrandon> and dns will soon move away 
<TheMuso> Right.
<imbrandon> wasup?
<TheMuso> Nothing now, its just that dh are having internal dns problems atm.
<TheMuso> Which effects email.
<imbrandon> ahh
<TheMuso> s/effects/affects/
<imbrandon> that sucks
<TheMuso> yeah
<TheMuso> they;ve sorted it now. Just have to wait for caches to expire.
<imbrandon> i just got the jabber/email domain last night
<imbrandon> i got the jabber server setup but not the email or website yet
<TheMuso> Cool.
<imbrandon> ubuntuwire.com :)
<TheMuso> cool
<TheMuso> will have to check it out some time
<cbx33> TheMuso: so you edit the actual man script?
* cbx33 remembers using some sgml once and converting
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> someone here to revu this ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4441
<Tonio_> that's important for kubuntu usability spec....
<Tonio_> dholbach: ping ? :)
<dholbach> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> dholbach: may I take 5 minutes of your time to revu http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4441 ?
<Tonio_> needs one approval for upload....
<dholbach> Tonio_: I was just about to go out for a dogwalk - i'll do it when i come back, ok?
<Tonio_> dholbach: of course, thanks :)
<dholbach> ok cool
<Adri2000> geser: damn, mon_0.99.2-10ubuntu1.dsc: Version older than that in the archive. 0.99.2-10ubuntu1 <= 0.99.2-10ubuntu1, you are too fast for me :p
<geser> Adri2000: you should have uploaded 30 min earlier
<Adri2000> I uploaded 5 min later :-(
<kr4z> anybody here know why linuxdcpp is failing to build from source?
<kr4z> apparently the source package has been in ubuntu since dapper, however it doesn't seem to compile
<geser> ScottK: are you planing to merge courier?
<ScottK> Didn't notice there was a new version.
<ScottK> Let me look and see if it seems worthwhile or if it can wait...
<lionel> Oh yes, merging that's a good idea ! I'll take care of bitlbee, uw-imap right now
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> The last update was just a couple of template translations.
<geser> ScottK: according to the debian-devel-changes mail it fixes a RC bug
<lionel> if someone have time to have a look on tapioca on REVU, it would make me happy :)
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds like I should definitely look into it.
* ScottK was looking at a newly reported courier bug just last night anway, so he can fix that at the same time...
<fishy_penguin> hi, I've been to the motu wiki and i'm confused as to where i should file a request
<geser> kr4z: check why it doesn't find pkg-config although it's installed
<fishy_penguin> it's an existing .deb that isn't in a debian repository but works fine in ubuntu
<kr4z> geser: it looks like it only does that on the build servers
<kr4z> geser: I've built the source package myself and it seems to work fine
<geser> kr4z: I see it uses scons. That probably the same bug that prevents that xmms2 can be build on the buildds.
<kr4z> was it fixed for xmms2?
<geser> kr4z: no, I'm now waiting till this bug gets fixed
<kr4z> geser: do you know when the scons bug is supposed to be fixed?
<geser> kr4z: unfortunately no. It's not a bug in scons but probably a bug in the buildd software itself.
<kr4z> ah, I see
<geser> I've already mailed the person who can fix it and hope that it moves soon to the top of his TODO list
<kr4z> is there a bug filed anywhere for it?
<geser> no, but I should probably do it
<kr4z> ah, I see
<kr4z> well, if you do, would you mind letting me know
<kr4z> ?
<geser> once I figure out where to file bugs
<kr4z> ah
<geser> cure
<kr4z> heh
<geser> sure
<kr4z> thanks
<dholbach> Tonio_: does /usr/share/apps/klavier/icons/hicolor/... make sense in the kde world?
<Tonio_> dholbach: yes
<dholbach> strange... but ok :)
<Tonio_> dholbach: can be ;)
<dholbach> Tonio_: advocated
<Tonio_> dholbach: thanks, will upload :)
<afflux> what is the right distribution to use if I upload a package to revu now?
<afflux> still feisty?
<dholbach> afflux: yes
<afflux> k, thanks
<GNUro> 'lo!
<bddebian> Heya gang
<siretart> hey bddebian!
<bddebian> Hi siretart
<bddebian> Heya givre
<givre> heya bddebian :)
<imbrandon> heya 
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<siretart> bah, ubuntu-installer/sparc doesn't like 2 graphic cards
<jwhitlark> Hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> hrm is there no tzdata for dapper?
* zul stabs php in the eye
<zul> dholbach: you might not want to post the beta.launchpad.url to the -devel mailing list ;)
<dholbach> $"&)/"$)&/"$&)/"$&
<dholbach> too late
<dholbach> launchpad-users@ is full of beta discussions - they're not exactly private either
<dholbach> but yeah
<zul> see someone reads your email :)
<dholbach> would have been nice to avoid that
* dholbach hugs zul
<imbrandon> hrm whats the equiv on tzdata on dapper?
<imbrandon> tha package?
<dholbach> locales?
<imbrandon> is that the same ?
<dholbach> not the same, but I think it was split out from there
<imbrandon> ok
<dholbach> but I don't know for sure
<dholbach> at least: 
<imbrandon> hum ok 
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$ apt-cache show tzdata | grep Replaces
<dholbach> Replaces: libc0.1, libc0.3, libc6, libc6.1, locales
<dholbach> daniel@lovegood:~$
<imbrandon> :)
<siretart> imbrandon: I hope 40GB harddisk is enough
<imbrandon> siretart, plenty
<siretart> k. I had to rip it from a spare pc here ;)
<ScottK> geser: The courier merge is building now (plus one additional bug fix).
<siretart> imbrandon: ssh imbrandon@sparky.informatik.uni-erlangen.de
<geser> kr4z: it's bug #87077
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87077 in soyuz "The build of xmms2 fails because of HASH(0x82db558)="" in the environment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87077
<cbx33> what happens if someone leaves it so long before updating that they are skipping an update to a deb
<cbx33> does that matter?
<cbx33> for example
<cbx33> pacakge-0.1 to package-0.3
<Laser_away> cbx33: I don't really know why it would
<Laser_away> cbx33: if there are  alot of packages that depend on it it might be fun
<geser> the package should support the update from the last Ubuntu release to the current one
<cbx33> ok
<Toadstool> g'morning
<Toadstool> great! MOTU Council at 2am
<bddebian> heh, heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi bddebian 
<Toadstool> oh well, i'm useless anyway, i'll read the meeting minutes
<bddebian> Toadstool: Join the club :)
<Toadstool> heh
<gpocentek> Toadstool: it's 11am in France, that's GREAT :)
<Toadstool> hey gpocentek 
<gpocentek> hello!
<bddebian> Heya gpocentek
<Toadstool> how is it going?
<gpocentek> very busy...
<mafix> hi all, i want build a source package with a feisty pbuilder and became the fallowing error? /session-glue.c:60: undefined reference to `IceInitThreads'
<mafix> did some one know which package are missing on the dependency list? it isn't libice or libsm
<mafix> or which special rule has to be defined.
<afflux> anyone want to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4442 ?
<bddebian> mafix: looking
<bddebian> mafix: libice6-dev I think
<bddebian> Hmm, maybe just libice-dev
<mafix> bddebian yes just libice-dev but it's allready in the build-deps list
<bddebian> Hmm, could be a source problem?  Might be including the wrong header or not including a header or so?
<mafix> not really, if i compile the source with autotools outside of the chroot it works.. 
<ScottK> bddebian: Courier is calling you again....  See bug #87099
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87099 in courier "courier: merge new debian version 0.53.3-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87099
<bddebian> ScottK: Get off the crack man :)
<bddebian> mafix: What do you mean by "with autotools" ?
<mafix> bddebian: sorry i' mean in the normal way with ./configure and make... on a test workstation with feisty
<bddebian> mafix: Is this new packaging or an existing package?
<mafix> no it isn't real existing package - it's tangerine - someone others has it all ready uploaded to revu for 3 months 
<tsmithe> bddebian, you think i'll still be able to get enblend in?
<bddebian> tsmithe: No clue man, sorry
* tsmithe tries anyway
<bddebian> mafix: Does it build from what was on REVU or is that what you are trying to build?
<mafix> bddebian: no it's a new source package build up from the org. source.. it has nothing to do with the uploaded one.. 
<bddebian> mafix: OK.  Sorry but I have to run to lunch.  I would grab the package from REVU just to see what they used for the build-deps, etc.
<mafix> bddebian: the uploaded one won't build because it misses the Mono specified rule - setting the MONO_SHARED_DIR
<imbrandon> siretart, rockin , thank you very much
<imbrandon> siretart, i'll work on getting it ready tonight , i must sleep now though heh
<imbrandon> siretart, see PM when your non afk ;)
* imbrandon takes a nap
<imbrandon> gnight all
<tsmithe> night imbrandon 
<pochu> hello folks!
<igor> hi all.. I know that its "crossposting". But my questions will be buried under ubuntu-users. And isn't a common user question. Then I will ask here ... (sorry 4 that)
<igor> I want do a default ubuntu install (ok), then install some addictional packages (i will do this using FAI) (ok). But I want to do some configurations. As: Change GDM background color. Set default user fonts. Set default user background. Configure browser. (I know that I can do this using gconf/mandatory). Right now what I do: I create a package called mydesktop-1.0. this package depends everything that I want install. Inside this package I have a couple o
<igor> f files (as gdm.custom or /etc/rc.local) that I overwrite over the defaults ones (bad cause I keep recieving that "You want overwrite or keep local settings", I want avoid this). And bad too cause a update can mess with all my configs. and Gconf keys I activate in postinst scripts. This is a good practice? There is better ways to do it? If so. There is somewhere to read about this?
<LaserJock> morning MOTU Land!
<tsmithe> hiya LaserJock 
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<igor> LaserJock: hu!!
* tonyyarusso changes his name to LaserJock 
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, you're not that l337
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: lol
<LaserJock> I'm not sure it'll do you much good unless you get my gpg key too ;-)
<tonyyarusso> tsmithe: too true
<tsmithe> LaserJock, bddebian, could you review enblend <http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4445> (again) and hopefully upload (it could make it!) :) sistpoty fixed building on amd64, and i think i've got all the other issues sorted
<LaserJock> tsmithe: *I'm* not that l337
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Nah, I only need your ns pw.  This is just for ego boosting, not actual impersonation ;)
<tsmithe> LaserJock, hehe :P
<LaserJock> I'm just a chemistry student who loves Ubuntu
<tsmithe> :)
<tonyyarusso> RAOF_: machine down?
<bddebian> tsmithe: I can try when I get home.  I can't build it on my Edgy machine (not enough RAM)
<tsmithe> hehe danke
<bddebian> mafix: Any luck?
<siretart> imbrandon: should be all in place :)
<siretart> bddebian: the machine isn't in our server room yet, but I'll notice you before I move it
<bddebian> siretart: ??
<siretart> argl
<siretart> s/bddebian/imbrandon/
<siretart> :)
<bddebian> :-)
<siretart> wow. over 4400 uploads in revu already..
<LaserJock> I should try to do another REVU report
<ScottK> Is it permissable to hard-code program names into init scripts?  The courier init script can't seem to find itself unless called with the full path.  I've tried to figure out why and have failed.  If I change the restart script to call /etc/init.d/courier-imap (for example) instead of $0, then it works.
<swarog> hello
<swarog> any ideas why importing key to launchpad.net is failing to pickup key from keyserver.ubuntu.com ?
<tsmithe> ask in #launchpad maybe?
<swarog> none responds heh
<tsmithe> sorry mate
<LaserJock> give it a little more time perhaps
<tsmithe> yeah
<tsmithe> that's just what i was bout to say
<ScottK> LaserJock: Any thoughts on my init script question above?
<swarog> tsmithe: can you check published key?
<tsmithe> i have not much wisdom in the path of gpglightenment
<tonyyarusso> Should this worry me?  "dpkg-architecture: warning: no utmp entry available and LOGNAME not defined; using uid of process (1234)"
<lotusleaf> someone entered a related bug in lp several hours ago
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, no
<tonyyarusso> k
<tsmithe> ignore it :)
<LaserJock> ScottK: well, I'm not really sure. but it seems odd to me that $0 wouldn't work
<ScottK> Agreed that it's odd.  I'm about out of ideas, thus the question about hackery.
<tonyyarusso> is giskard around?
<giskard> yes
<LaserJock> ScottK: maybe ask -devel?
<tonyyarusso> giskard: I was wondering if you could explain the line in Nvu's debian/rules, "if [ ! -d mozilla ] ; then tar xjf nvu*bz2; fi"
<giskard> if mozilla/ doesn't exist then untar it 
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to adapt that for kompozer, and pbuilder does not find a source tarball, when looking in /tmp/buildd/kompozer-0.7.7, which makes sense.
<ScottK> I will shortly if no one else here has any ideas.  Thanks.
<tonyyarusso> The current working directory seems to be the part that's an issue - did you use pbuilder successfully with this?
<giskard> "if [ ! -d mozilla ] ; then tar xjf kompozer*bz2; fi"
<afflux> anyone want to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4442 ? thank you
<geser> ScottK: which error does the init-script generate?
<tonyyarusso> giskard: I'm not really sure what pbuilder does underneath, but does that tarball get copied into its environment, and if so, how/where?
<giskard> pbuilder unpack the orig.tar.gz in a new chroot
<giskard> so if the kompozer.tar.bz is in the orig.tar.gz all should work fine
<tonyyarusso> What tells it where to get it from?
<ScottK> geser: If I call it from etc/init.d with just the script name (sudo sh courier-imap restart) I get courier-imap:100 courier-imap not found.  If I call it with the full path (sudo sh wtc/init.d/courier-imap restart) it works fine.
<tonyyarusso> mozilla/ is in the orig.tar.gz, not kompozer.tar.bz2, as it stands right now.
<tonyyarusso> maybe that's my issue
<giskard> nah, please ship the kompozer.tarbz
<giskard>  and not mozilla
<tonyyarusso> I see.
<tonyyarusso> I'll give that a try.
<tonyyarusso> So I want a kompozer_0.7.7.orig.tar.gz which contains a kompozer.tar.bz2 which in turn contains mozilla/, correct?
<giskard> yes
<geser> ScottK: try sudo ./courier-imap restart
<ScottK> geser: That works.
<ScottK> What does that mean?
<geser> ScottK: ./ is not in $PATH and the init-script searches for courier-imap in $PATH
<ScottK> So I need to add /etc/init.d to $PATH?
<geser> if you add the path (either relative or absolute) $0 contains also the path
<geser> yes, that would also work
<igor> (sorry 4 repost my question) I want do a default ubuntu install (ok), then install some addictional packages (i will do this using FAI) (ok). But I want to do some configurations. As: Change GDM background color. Set default user fonts. Set default user background. Configure browser. (I know that I can do this using gconf/mandatory). Right now what I do: I create a package called mydesktop-1.0. this package depends everything that I want install. Inside t
<igor> his package I have a couple of files (as gdm.custom or /etc/rc.local) that I overwrite over the defaults ones (bad cause I keep recieving that "You want overwrite or keep local settings", I want avoid this). And bad too cause a update can mess with all my configs. and Gconf keys I activate in postinst scripts. This is a good practice? There is better ways to do it? If so. There is somewhere to read about this?
<zul> igor: this cahnnel isnt for support
<igor> zul: is this support?
<zul> sounds like it
<igor> zul: im asking about config feeding and packaging to build ubuntu custom installs.
<igor> zul: where can I ask about this?
<igor> zul: ubuntu-users dont seems a proper place to me.
<ScottK> geser or anyone: Shell scripting is something I have very limited experience with.  I'd appreciate a point to appropriate documentation so I can try and figure this out.
<zul> its probbaly not this channel since your question is for a personal package you might want to check the wiki
<_MMA_> igor: You can do alot of what you want with a live disk and Reconstructor.
<_MMA_> http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<igor> _MMA_: I want to do networked installations. ;-)  but I will check it.. can help me.. 
<LaserJock> igor: I'd look more into FAI documentation
<igor> zul: thank you. ;-) _MMA_ thank you too ;-)
<_MMA_> It will do alot graphically but some will have to be done in chroot.
<_MMA_> np
<LaserJock> few of us do large network installs I think
<igor> _MMA_: I prefer not graphically...
<igor> LaserJock: I want to install ubuntu in a educational institute, near 500 installs.
<igor> LaserJock: btw LaserJock, talking about packaging. What is the better way to set some configurations? replacing files? doing postinst scripts? 
<LaserJock> igor: making your own versions of the packages
<LaserJock> igor: it's not good to just replace files
<geser> ScottK: there is the Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide (abs-guide) but I don't know if it helps you in this case
<igor> LaserJock: yeah. I know.
<LaserJock> according to Debian Policy you can't replace or modify a config file "owned" by another package
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.
<geser> ScottK: better would be the COMMAND EXECUTION section of the bash manpage
<igor> ScottK: what you want to know?
<igor> ScottK: im very good with shell scripts ;-)
<LaserJock> igor: creating your own versions of the pacackages, IMO, is the best way to go
<LaserJock> igor: that way it is also clear that you and not Ubuntu made the changes
<igor> LaserJock: then I should create my own gdm package  GDM.conf just to change the color background?
<igor> LaserJock: doing this I will have a lot of work. As compile gnome, just to set some default gconf keys.
<LaserJock> yep
<zul> why not write a script?
<LaserJock> I was trying to encourage the "proper" way ;-)
<LaserJock> from a packaging perspective anyway
<LaserJock> from a sys admin perspective I'd probably write a post installation script that tweaked everything
<zul> by rebuilding packages? why bother when you want to rename some keys...but anyways..
<LaserJock> zul: if you want the changes distributable as a package
<igor> LaserJock: 
<zul> do a kickstart type install and then after run the script
<LaserJock> exactly
<LaserJock> I think FAI has support for that kind of thing
<igor> yes it is
<LaserJock> that's why I suggested looking at the FAI docs first
<igor> LaserJock: I have looked. and read them. But. I want to be able to apply my confs in already installed systems. Conf package seems a good thing 4 me. As ubuntu-artwork does.
<igor> when you install kubuntu-artwork it changes a lot of things, as your background, usplash and other things.
<ajmitch> morning
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<zul> hey ajmitch 
<ScottK> geser: Explicitly setting $PATH seems to solve it, so I'm going to go with that.
<geser> ScottK: this is only necessary when you want to call the init-script without a path
<ScottK> Yes, but that's the bug I'm trying to fix.
<ScottK> If /etc/init.d is the cwd, I can call sudo sh postfix restart and it works (the postfix init sets PATH), but unless I change it, the courier inits fail.
<ScottK> So it seems reasonable to add the PATH statement...
<ajmitch> you shoul probably use invoke-rc.d
<ScottK> ajmitch: The inits are installed when the package is installed, I'm not installing it manually.
<ScottK> Perhaps the courier package isn't doing the init install correctly?
* ScottK will go look in debian/rules and would appreciate hints on what to look for...
<tonyyarusso> So close it hurts to watch...
<geser> ScottK: why do you try to call it without a path?
<ScottK> geser: Because it seems reasonable that it should work if called that way from etc/init.d - other inits that I've tested work when you do that...
<ScottK> If I'm trying to fix something that's not technically broken, I'll stop...
<tonyyarusso> Okay, now I've got this error when trying to build:
<tonyyarusso> nsStackFrameUnix.cpp: In function 'void DumpStackToFile(FILE*)':
<tonyyarusso> nsStackFrameUnix.cpp:96: error: 'JB_BP' was not declared in this scope
<tonyyarusso> make[5] : *** [nsStackFrameUnix.o]  Error 1
* ScottK will be AFK for 30 - 45 minutes.  See you all in a bit.
<geser> ScottK: I usually call scripts not in $PATH with the pathname or ./scriptname
<ScottK> Hmmm.  I guess the question is then, should /etc/init.d be in $PATH for an init script.  Any thoughts/suggestions on where to find the requirement...
* ScottK is really leaving now...
<tsmithe> geser, could you do a review for me?
<geser> ScottK: I haven't read of such a requirement and I guess it's really seldom to call a init-script without a path
<geser> tsmithe: which package?
<tsmithe> enblend
<tsmithe> do you think it could still get in? not past ff yet :P
<tsmithe> i worked really hard on it yesterday, but unfortunately there was a niggling copyright issue, but by that time it was 1am and i'd gone to bed :S
<geser> is there a time set when FF starts today?
<tonyyarusso> geser: I was told not really.
<tsmithe> geser, hope not
<tsmithe> so that's why i'm quite eager to get it uploaded :)
<jharr> So I'm installing falcon to build a small repository for my packages that I'm building.
<jharr> and falcon needs apt.py, but I can't find it.
<jharr> any ideas?
<tsmithe> !python-apt
<tsmithe> maybe?
<ubotu> python-apt: Python interface to libapt-pkg. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.19ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 142 kB, installed size 528 kB
<jharr> ahh, cool.
<jharr> apt-file didn't pick it up :)
<tsmithe> i'm not sure
<tsmithe> just a guess on my part
<jharr> ahh, right apt/__init__.py
<jharr> thx
<tonyyarusso> Could someone who actually knows anything about source code help me understand and fix the error pasted above?
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: google shows plenty of stuff about that
<ajmitch> some about that specific error
<ajmitch> like https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=208878&action=edit
<tonyyarusso> Yeah?  All righty, that might help.  (This is the part where knowing some tiny morsel about the code would help, eh?)
<ajmitch> or a simpler http://trac.opensde.org/attachment/ticket/246/JB_BP.patch
<tsmithe> ajmitch, wanna ack the latest enblend?
<ajmitch> not having seen the code, I don't know which will apply, probably the latter :)
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: Thanks
<ajmitch> yeah, knowin the code of something you're packaging is a good start
* tonyyarusso reads up on patching...
<tsmithe> dpatch!!
* tsmithe hugs dpatch
<zul> dpatch is evil
<LaserJock> don't mind zul, he volunteered to look after Xen, there's obviously something wrong there ;-p
<swarog> ok, now i have to be added to 'ubuntu universe contributors team' :)
* LaserJock hugs zul 
<zul> LaserJock: people say Im sick in the head
<LaserJock> must be that Canadian water
<ajmitch> zul: I don't understand why..
<zul> LaserJock: its the aquafina..
<swarog> hmm, "Next, ask the REVU admins in #ubuntu-motu or at [MAILTO]  keyring@tiber.tauware.de to re-sync the REVU uploaders keyring, which grants you upload rights to REVU."
<zul> mmmm....detroit river water..
<swarog> so im asking
* ajmitch pokes LaserJock to do a keyring resync
* tsmithe pokes ajmitch and LaserJock, maybe zul
<ajmitch> tsmithe: please don't
* tsmithe unpokes ajmitch 
<LaserJock> I got it
<zul> i dont like to be poked..
<geser> tsmithe: enblend FTBFS on amd64: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7092/
<tsmithe> what the!!
* tsmithe unpokes zul 
<swarog> couldnt crontab do the resync?
<ajmitch> swarog: it does
<tsmithe> geser, sistpoty fixed that and successfully built it yesterday :S
<tsmithe> maybe the patch isn't applying :S
<ajmitch> but people like to be able to upload about 2 seconds after joining the team
<swarog> than put crontab to work on 1min :D
<ajmitch> it takes up to about 10 minutes to sync
<swarog> ah i c
<LaserJock> lol, Mark Shuttleworth just floated by
<lifeless> where?
<tonyyarusso> like, literally?  How much did he pay for the magic carpet?
<LaserJock> I guess he should count ;-)
<geser> tsmithe: 01-anneal_identical_types_64bit.screwed not applied to ./ .
<LaserJock> in the keyring sync
<tsmithe> geser, ah...
<ajmitch> I'd expect he'd be in the keyring, being in the TB
<tsmithe> hmm
* tsmithe doesn't understand why :S
<ajmitch> oh well, it's after universe feature freeze anyway
<tsmithe> not after quite yet ;)
<LaserJock> thank goodness
<swarog> i guess i could build package on debian and upload it since its a perl script
<ajmitch> LaserJock: turn off revu? :)
<tsmithe> noooo!
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yes :-)
<tonyyarusso> Yes, not quite yet.  I'm so close to success it's scary!  Wait for me....
<sistpoty> hi folks
<tsmithe> sistpoty, hiya
<sistpoty> hi tsmithe
<LaserJock> swarog: done
<ajmitch> hey sistpoty 
<sistpoty> tsmithe: just looked at enblend again, the patch doesn't get applied since nothing depends on the configure rule (if I've seen it right)
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<ajmitch> sistpoty: we're just talking about when we should turn off revu :)
<tsmithe> sistpoty, yes - i just fixed it
<sistpoty> tsmithe: great ;)
<swarog> LaserJock: thanks
* tsmithe is uploading right now :)
* LaserJock deletes incoming/
<tonyyarusso> Why is it asking me which file to patch...I thought that was automatic?
<LaserJock> just kidding ;-)
* ajmitch comments out cronjobs
<sistpoty> ajmitch: I guess we should write a mail to ubuntu-motu stating that FF is in effect now (or in a few minutes/hours/whatever *G*)
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: It's automatic if it can figure it out.  If it can't, it asks.
<ajmitch> sistpoty: sure, just decree that the motu council has spoken :)
* ScottK is back and decided not to beat my head against the wall with courier init scripts any more today.
<sistpoty> ajmitch: well. if crimsun is around, we even have quorum :P
<tsmithe> siretart, nonono!
<tonyyarusso> Found it!
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: Okay, I figured out what the path should be for it - how do I adjust to patch to make it work in the future?
<ajmitch> sistpoty: lets not get hung up on the rules.. :)
* tsmithe is franticly refreshing the enblend revu page
<tonyyarusso> The two lines at the top of it?
<sistpoty> geser: ha, seems like you also found out that revu comments are limited :P
<tsmithe> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4447
<sistpoty> ajmitch: ok, I'll just write a mail then
<tsmithe> please :)
<ajmitch> oh dear
<ajmitch> tsmithe: you may have licensing issues here
<tsmithe> ajmitch, say what?
<tsmithe> *sigh*
<sistpoty> ajmitch: who could make exceptions for FF? motu-uvf? or should I just not mention that at all ;)
<tsmithe> bsd not compatible with gpl, don't say, please don't say
<ajmitch> BSD+advertising clause, and GPL 2
<tsmithe> crap he said it
<ajmitch> sistpoty: undecided, we'll talk about it at the MC meeting?
<ajmitch> I'd say that motu-uvf would
* tsmithe bashes his head against the wall and the laptop, then the laptop against the wall
<ajmitch> tsmithe: hard to say what the outcome will be, since it's in src/win32helpers
<sistpoty> ajmitch: good idea
<tsmithe> ajmitch, that's not built
<tsmithe> promise!
* tsmithe weeps
<ajmitch> yay, more dramatics
<ajmitch> I don't know what the archive team will say
<tsmithe> urgh
<tsmithe> me neither :'(
* tonyyarusso watches his compile extremely nervously
<tsmithe> let's just give it a go?
<swarog> tonyyarusso: what are you compiling?
<tonyyarusso> swarog: It's called KompoZer, and is a stopgap bugfix for Nvu until a proper successor comes about.
<LaserJock> tsmithe: you don't use the conflicting part?
<Amaranth> tsmithe: repack the orig.tar.gz
<tsmithe> arghs
<tsmithe> ok
<Amaranth> minus the illegal stuff
<tsmithe> please don't do ff quite yet :)
<tsmithe> Amaranth, yes yes
<ajmitch> Amaranth: it's not illegal, just not gpl compatible
<Amaranth> ajmitch: illegal to distribute?
<ajmitch> the code by itself is free software
<sistpoty> well, I'm happy with the package... and since I'm not a copyright expert I guess ubuntu-archive should decide on the copyright stuff
<ajmitch> but puts extra restrictions that the GPL disallows
<tonyyarusso> What are the odds that dput to review would work from a coffeeshop free wifi connection?  (ie, is it a weird port or anything?)
<tsmithe> likely
<tsmithe> it's just ftp, right?
<ajmitch> yes
* tonyyarusso prays you're right
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I guess it's best to try & just see what ubuntu-archive says
<tonyyarusso> Otherwise I might be knocking on neighbors' doors
<sistpoty> ajmitch: hehe, that's what I wrote as a comment a minute ago :P
<ajmitch> sistpoty: so, upload it & see - repacking the tarball is an option I'd rather not take just yet
<sistpoty> ok, I'm on it
<tsmithe> hang on!
* ajmitch hasn't tested it, but can't see any obvious problems at a quick look
<tsmithe> you people talking about enblend??
<sistpoty> tsmithe: yep
<tsmithe> right - i uploaded one without src/win32helpers, but i'm currently uncertain that it builds
<tsmithe> can you hang on 30 minutes?
<tsmithe> argh!!!
<tsmithe> "Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of enblend_3.0-0ubuntu1.dsc"
<tsmithe> could a revu admin delete the stuck file?
<tonyyarusso> Please please don't close us off yet...
<sistpoty> tsmithe: LaserJock should be logged in at tiber atm ;)
<tsmithe> ok
<tsmithe> LaserJock, ping?
<LaserJock> yeah? enblend is stuck?
<tsmithe> yeah
<tonyyarusso> uh oh
<LaserJock> tsmithe: did you use dput -f or rm the .upload?
<tsmithe> uh oh?
<tonyyarusso> I just saw a lot of "error" fly by
<tsmithe> -f
<tsmithe> what should i do?
<LaserJock> tsmithe: look now
* ajmitch guesses that it's been removed
<LaserJock> ajmitch: are you guessing or do you know?
<LaserJock> I didn't see it in rejected, just in incoming
<ajmitch> I looked
<ajmitch> it was removed
<tsmithe> ok - hang on a sec
<tsmithe> (gotta fix configure - won't be long)
* ajmitch is still logged in
<tonyyarusso> The only file that goes to revu is .changes, right?
* tonyyarusso cries
<tsmithe> no
<tsmithe> the orig, diff and .dsc are uploaded as well 
<tsmithe> you point dput to the .changes
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: the .changes knows about all files that are part of an upload (the ones mentioned for a source-only upload)
<sistpoty> (the ones tsmithe mentioned)
<sistpoty> source-only non-native to be exact
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
<sistpoty> with orig-tarball :)
<tonyyarusso> I'm going to relocate to the coffee shop.  biab.  If there could be someone ready to do a review on short notice that would be amazing....sorry I'm being sooo late.
<tsmithe> right - almost done :)
<tsmithe> ok - uploaded
<tsmithe> now just the wait for revu to update
* tsmithe is confident that it builds
<LaserJock> ok, incoming is clean
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4450
<LaserJock> hmm, mdz's proposal is interesting, a bit complicated
<tsmithe> look-see
<tsmithe> ?
<swarog> hmm how can i register for revu?
<sistpoty> tsmithe: did you build it?
<tsmithe> well, it's been building for almost 10 minutes
<sistpoty> ajmitch: could you build it on your "I have enough ram for a 15 minutes build of enblend" machine? *g*
<tsmithe> and no problems
<LaserJock> swarog: how do you mean?
<swarog> or maybe i should use email
<tsmithe> swarog, you don't "register" as i recall...
<tsmithe> try to recover the password
<tsmithe> then you'll get an email to decrypt with the password in
<swarog> for username or email address?
<LaserJock> you need to make an upload first
<tsmithe> sistpoty, build went fine
<shawarma> Where is the binary NEW queue?
<LaserJock> then us the email address that is in the gpg key/changelog
<swarog> LaserJock: did it
<sistpoty> tsmithe: why does it only take hours for me to build? *g*
<swarog> oh ok, email address got it
<tsmithe> haha i have no idea :P
<bddebian> sistpoty: No, it takes hours man :-(
<LaserJock> shawarma: same as source NEW
<swarog> someone should put "Email:" instead of "Login:" on revu page
<LaserJock> shawarma: launchpad.net/ubuntu/fiesty/+queue
<ScottK> bddebian: Now that I've reviewed it further, the courier merge is good.  Are you going to embrace the suck or should I ask someone else - bug #87099
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87099 in courier "courier: merge new debian version 0.53.3-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87099
<shawarma> LaserJock: Hmm.... I'm looking for my network-manager-{vpnc,openvpn} packages. The source packages have been accepted, but I expect the binaries are still in the queue, but I can't find them.
<sistpoty> tsmithe: I'm upload it now
<tsmithe> YEAH!!!!
<sistpoty> +ing
<tsmithe> wooooo!
* tsmithe hugs sistpoty 
<swarog> would someone take a look at chrootbin please, thanks
<sistpoty> tsmithe: at least if you don't mind that I'll add a dfsg-version to the orig-tarball :P
<bddebian> ScottK: I'm a little busy ATM but I can hit it later if you remind me
<LaserJock> sistpoty: send out the email quick before tsmithe uploads something else :-)
<geser> shawarma: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=network
<ScottK> bddebian: No great rush.  I'll harass you again later if necessary.
<tsmithe> sistpoty, no problemos
* tsmithe forgot all about doing that :S
<tsmithe> LaserJock, haha
<tsmithe> LaserJock, it's ok - i'm done now :)
<tsmithe> tonyyarusso, quick quick!
<bddebian> LaserJock: hehe
<tonyyarusso> I'm compiling!
* tonyyarusso avoids having a heart attack
<shawarma> geser: Ah, now I see  them. I hadn't noticed the binary packages right next to the translation files.
<tonyyarusso> Chant time:
<tonyyarusso> finish finish finish finish...
<ScottK> Isn't FF at new day UTC?  If my TZ math is right that's a few hours off yet...
<LaserJock> ScottK: no, it's at the devel meeting, which was a while ago
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: http://www.progbox.co.uk/wordpress/?p=242
<ScottK> Ahh.
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: So apparently I need to learn to dance and get a wife before my compile finishes?
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: heh, not neccessarily. I just thought your finish finish finish finish chat might be an addition ;-)
<tonyyarusso> 5hehe
<ajmitch> LaserJock: what was mdz's suggestion?
<sistpoty> tsmithe: uploaded
<tsmithe> woot!
<tonyyarusso> That's me egging on make.
<sistpoty> ajmitch: on ubuntu-devel
* ajmitch looks
<sistpoty> ajmitch: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2007-February/023309.html
<ajmitch> I probably did read it
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch> right, I hadn't
<ajmitch> interesting
<LaserJock> the thing is that we'd probably not want universe-bugs as the ~motu contact address
<LaserJock> is that needed anymore?
<tsmithe> what is the difference between motu and ubuntu-dev
<tsmithe> ?
<LaserJock> ubuntu-dev is currently the official list
<LaserJock> motu is an old team for people who were interested in MOTU
<ajmitch> motu used to be the group of all motus
<tonyyarusso> If I _think_ my pbuilder check is going to succeed this time, should I start my dput now, in case it does, or wait until I know for sure?
<ajmitch> back in the day
* ajmitch feels old
<tsmithe> why did it change?
<ajmitch> you read the mail?
<LaserJock> I still haven't gotten much of a reply about the new maintainer field and LP teams
<LaserJock> I like the idea of ~motu+~ubuntu-core-dev = ~ubuntu-dev though
<ajmitch> I guess it'd work
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: If it were me I'd upload it and not say anything until you're sure it works.
<sistpoty> hm... my mail about FF is just a bit short: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7101/
<sistpoty> anything I forgot?
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: 'k
* ajmitch checks for proper england
<ajmitch> well, that is short
<ScottK> Of course I know even less than bddebian, so my advice is suspect.
<LaserJock> I thought we'd just get rid of the ~motu team and leave things the way they are
<sistpoty> or LaserJock: maybe you'd like to take over, since your mails have always been so nice?
<LaserJock> lol
<LaserJock> sistpoty: sure
<tonyyarusso> I should actually buy something while I'm here.
<sistpoty> LaserJock: cool, thx a lot :)
<ScottK> sistpoty: Is capitalizing the first two letters of your name on purpose?
* ScottK can't write, but can edit....
<sistpoty> ScottK: no, but strange enough it happens often enough if my fingers are too fast :P
<ScottK> I know how that can be.  When I type quickly I often type if instead of is for some reason.
<shawarma> Why is it that https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/network-manager-vpnc/0.6.4svn2315-0ubuntu1 says that the package is maintained by MOTU-Media, but I've set the maintainer to the recommended ubuntu-motu mailing list.. ?
<ScottK> shawarma: Because LP is confused.
<shawarma> ScottK: Known issue, I expect?
<ScottK> Yes.  Same thing happened to me.  Some discussion about it, but no resolution AFAIK.
<sistpoty> maybe we should now all join motu-media *g*
<ajmitch> nah
<RAOF_> tonyyarusso: My box is back up, sorry.
<RAOF_> tonyyarusso: Feel free to test whether it builds on AMD64 on it :)
<tonyyarusso> RAOF_: hehe, a little late, but thanks anyway!
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<LaserJock> shawarma: that's a known issue that I'm working on
<LaserJock> basically ubuntu-motu and ubuntu-devel-discuss MLs where not associated with any person/team in LP
<swarog> hmm, i suppose 2-3 days to get comments on revu?
<LaserJock> so the first uploads with the addresses created new "people" in LP
<harpreet> hi
<shawarma> LaserJock: So.. Can't we just add ubuntu-motu as an e-mail for ubuntu-dev ?
<LaserJock> shawarma: we could but then ubuntu-motu gets all the LP mail
<sistpoty> swarog: for new packages I guess it'll take much longer right now, since we are just entering feature freeze (and thus won't spend that much time with reviewing)
<LaserJock> shawarma: that may or may not be a problem, but that's where it comes from anyway
<tonyyarusso> My .dsc is up btw; it's working on the .orig.tar.gz atm.
<shawarma> LaserJock: Oh, good point.
<ajmitch> everyone must now get down to bugfixing
* sistpoty feels the whip
<sistpoty> ha, I could claim motu-media :P
<harpreet> I am working on uploading Java Application Server called GlassFish onto revu
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yeah, have fun :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: I will, watching you work :)
<bddebian> heh, I already told you, I can't fix nothing :)
* bddebian notices the nice double negative there
<harpreet> we will like to resync the keyring
<swarog> sistpoty: hmm, thats bad :( anyway, its a "several" lines scripts. wouldnt take much time ;)
<tonyyarusso> dput is done; "not running dinstall", if that matters.
<tonyyarusso> How do I found out my revu URL?
<Adri2000> Ctrl+F :)
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: Look for it here: http://revu.tauware.de/index.py
<tonyyarusso> ok
<swarog> btw, why is revu on some unknown domain?
<ajmitch> because it's a community-run service
<ajmitch> & there's been no real need to move to something like revu.ubuntu.com
<tonyyarusso> Pretty please review?  http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4451
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Still around?
<LaserJock> kinda yeah
<LaserJock> are tinyurls stable?
<tonyyarusso> Yes.
<bddebian> A freakin' 30Mb orig.tar.gz sheesh :-(
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: I'm having some trouble with the instructions to decrypt my password.  Should the last line be ----END PGP MESSAGE-----EOT ?
<swarog> tonyyarusso: you dont need EOT i guess
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: IIRC the EOT goes on a new line.
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<swarog> tonyyarusso: im not an expert, but the url you pasted looks quite bad
<swarog> tonyyarusso: did you take a look at other packages on REVU?
<tonyyarusso> swarog: Barely...  What's wrong?
<bddebian> What URL? The upid?  It's correct
<Adri2000> giskard: gnomoradio's patch sent to debian bts
<swarog> bddebian: nah, http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/kompozer-0702221700/kompozer-0.7.7
<swarog> this one
<bddebian> Oh
<tonyyarusso> Okay, apparently some of my debian/ files were misnamed - fixing that now.
<bddebian> Oh sure now that I've already started a build
<swarog> bddebian: can you take a glance at chrootbin please, its quite small script, easy to review
<tonyyarusso> sorry, mine just finished.
<tonyyarusso> Should I dput -f with the new ones?
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: You want some other comments?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Just rename the various things like desktop to kompozer.desktop.
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: yes, please.
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: According to linda there is a non-ascii character buried in your control file - http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/kompozer-0702221700/linda
<ScottK> Also in control you should put two leading spaces at the beginning of the lines that have the web sites listed.
<tonyyarusso> Ah, thought it was one.
<tonyyarusso> I don't know where that character supposedly is.
<ScottK> Two spaces makes the line non-breaking so the url won't get wrapped.
<ScottK> Me neither.  I didn't see it in the file on revu.
* ScottK had something like that in a man page once that turned out to be an extraneous null buried in the text.
<tonyyarusso> That's weird.
<ScottK> I don't know how important that is.
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: The end of your debian/copyright file says: "
<ScottK> # Please also look if there are files or directories which have a
<ScottK> # different copyright/license attached and list them here."
<sistpoty> swarog: what's the benefit of using chrootbin over e.g. debootstrap?
<ajmitch> hm
<ScottK> I think that ought to go.
<tonyyarusso> Ok.
<ajmitch> more people that don't finish up their ITPs
<tonyyarusso> done.
<LaserJock> arggg
<LaserJock> stupid piece of MS crap
<ajmitch> hehe
<swarog> sistpoty: not quite sure
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: I still can't get a pw out of revu.. :(
* ajmitch wishes zope-pgstorage was packaged
<swarog> sistpoty: never tried it
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: ask sistpoty 
<LaserJock> I had a nice email but went to make sure it was coming from the right address and it ate it
<ajmitch> LaserJock: :(
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: Help w/ revu pw retrieval please?
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: what's your email you use for revu?
<LaserJock> wahoo, I found it
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: tonyyarusso@earthlink.net
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: does decrypting the recover message give you anything (other than None)?
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: It bbabbles about can't connect to `/home/anthony/.gnome2/seahorse-cPqdvb/S.gpg-agent': No such file or directory
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: hm... looks like another gpg problem on your side. can you decrypt gpg messages anyhow (e.g. with seahorse)?
<swarog> tonyyarusso: try it from cli, save the encrypted message in file 'gpg -d file
<geser> since when are there two mailings lists for ubuntu-universe-sponsors?
<swarog> sistpoty: as far as i can see debootstrap actualy only copies whole packages. totaly package based.
<sistpoty> swarog: so I'd use chrootbin if I wanted to make a minimal chroot jail, right?
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: Decrypting w/ seahorse also says just "None"
<sistpoty> grml
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible for me to upload only my changed files to revu, and not the .orig.tar.gz?
<swarog> sistpoty: that too
<LaserJock> did people get only 1 email to -motu from me?
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: yes, however this means extra overhead for the reviewers (because they'd need to find the earlier tarball), so please try to avoid it if possible
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: and in case you do (e.g. a very, very, very big orig.tar.gz), please leave a comment on revu where to get the orig.tar.gz
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: Okay.  (tarball is 30 MB)
<tsmithe> LaserJock, yeah
<ajmitch> LaserJock: bah, you had to mention my name :)
<bddebian> LaserJock: I only got 1
<tonyyarusso> Uploading new version.
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: ah, the email you used for uploading seems to have been tonyyarusso@ubuntu.com, so revu created an account with that email for you
<ajmitch> LaserJock: but yes, I got 1, thanks for writing that
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: Ooooh, ok.  @earthlink is what's on my key, but @ubuntu is in changelog.  doh.
<LaserJock> ok, my email has 2 (I sent a CC to ubuntu-devel-announce just for kicks)
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: and that's where the next problem is: the @ubuntu.com is not in your key, so revu can't encrypt it.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yeah, but I drop duplicate messages with procmail :)
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: if you want I can change that mail to @earthlink though
<LaserJock> I wondered it my stupid MS Entourage sent it anyway :/
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: That would be lovely.  I need to make an @ubuntu key sometime, but haven't yet.
<LaserJock> you know, for a nice as OS X is, I can't seem to find a good browser or email app
<LaserJock> they all suck for one reason or another
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: please retry recovering... and don't forget to do the next uploads with @earthlink changelog entries, otherwise revu will create another account
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I see you're getting people
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I see you're getting peoples' hopes up
<ajmitch> telling them that there may be FF exceptions
<sistpoty> LaserJock: great mail, thx!
<cbx33> nice one LaserJock 
<ajmitch> sistpoty: regular tasks missing from the MOTU meeting
<ajmitch> like todo lists, weekly reports
<ajmitch> I think we want to discuss them wheil we get stup
* ajmitch cannot type today
<sistpoty> ajmitch: just add them to the agenda ;)
<ajmitch> am doing so :)
<LaserJock> sistpoty: it was a bit longer than yours, but I like your short-and-sweet style ;-)
<sistpoty> *g*
<ajmitch> sistpoty: added
* ajmitch put updating MOTU/TODO in the fixed topics section
* tsmithe hugs everyone and goes to bed
<tsmithe> thanks ever so much, you've all been a great help
<sistpoty> gn8 tsmithe
<LaserJock> tsmithe: thank you for contributing to Ubuntu
<tsmithe> :)
<tsmithe> don't be silly
<tsmithe> night
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: Bah, might be too late for that - I already had a re-upload in progress.
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: I got a pw successfully though.
* tonyyarusso makes note to make a new key to avoid this kind of nonsense.
<ajmitch> anything else that we need to discuss at the meeting?
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: are you mucking up my newly cleaned queue?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Yes.  sorry...
* tonyyarusso prods the internet to go faster
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: is it still uploading?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: yes.
<LaserJock> the .diff.gz?
<tonyyarusso> the orig again, per sistpoty above - since 30 meg is large, but not really "very, very big"
<geser> tonyyarusso: you can also add a new uid with your ubuntu mail-address to your current key
<LaserJock> oh, ok
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: 24MB, almost there!
<tonyyarusso> geser: I'm not sure how to do that.
<tonyyarusso> yay
<geser> gpg --edit-key <your keyid> and then adduid
<geser> after you saved your changes don't forget to send it to the keyservers
<tonyyarusso> argh - raof gave me an autologin by ssh key, but I need to know the pw for sudo pbuilder, which I don't.
<tonyyarusso> I'll try that, soon.
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Done.  Re-review?
<sistpoty> swarog: you are upstream for chrootbin? because you've uploaded a native package which is different from the thing that can be downloaded from sourceforge
<tonyyarusso> Will the revu URL change on a new upload, or not?
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: every upload gets its own upid (as in upload id)
<tonyyarusso> ok
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4452
<tonyyarusso> ty, just saw it myself
<tonyyarusso> Anyone still around, please review ^^ ?
<tonyyarusso> linda still claims I have a non-ascii, but I don't have the foggiest idea why - I went through that file looking.
<bddebian> Later gang
<swarog> sistpoty: true, did some fixes, im going to upload it on sf too
<tsmithe> night bddebian 
<sistpoty> swarog: if you weren't upstream I'd veto, because a package maintainer couldn't simply release a new upstream version ;)
<sistpoty> swarog: just reviewed
<swarog> sistpoty: i am
<sistpoty> yay, what did I write there... the tarball that can be *up*loaded from sourceforge... lol
<fernando> hey all
<tonyyarusso> swarog, ScottK: Am I any better off this time?
<swarog> sistpoty: heheh, you need coffee?
<sistpoty> swarog: definitely... good idea :)
<Kano64> hi, the final ntfs-3g is out, should be updated:
<Kano64> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/n/ntfs-3g/ntfs-3g_1.0-1.dsc
<LaserJock> we're past UVF now
<Kano64> are you always behind the time
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Is there a chance of mine being in still, or did I miss it?
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: URL?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4452
<tonyyarusso> It has a linda complaint, but we don't know why.
#ubuntu-motu 2007-02-23
<tonyyarusso> Oh, nvm
<tonyyarusso> I found the character - "Kaz", the author.
<tonyyarusso> The e thingamajig no doubt.
<Kano64> for me a filesystem driver is the most important thing and can't be past any XYZ time
<LaserJock> Kano64: file a UVF expection then
<_ion> tonyyarusso: Perhaps you've mistakenly saved the file in non-UTF-8 encoding.
<tonyyarusso> _ion: I think ascii just doesn't have accents.  I'll just use a regular e.
<_ion> Ah, control file.
<_ion> Perhaps you can't use non-ASCII characters at all in them.
<tonyyarusso> new upload on the way, with the e fixed and my earthlink addy in changelog to make revu happy.
<LaserJock> oh my, who uploaded a ton of stuff to REVU just now?
* tonyyarusso hides under a rock
<LaserJock> you uploaded just kompozer right?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Yeah, just the one program, but multiple uploads of it.
<LaserJock> well there's a bunch of other stuff
<LaserJock> looks like java stuff
<tonyyarusso> no idea
<LaserJock> all binary uploads :/
<tonyyarusso> It's still the 22nd....  /me cowers
<LaserJock> I sent the email
<tonyyarusso> I know - not sure if that means "Don't bring in any new stuff, but we may still take what we're working with someone on right now" or "Shut up and go away y'all!"
<sistpoty> LaserJock: I'll delete the java-stuff, as I'm just writing a mail to the uploader
<tonyyarusso> Upload done.  Last URL in a second.
<tonyyarusso> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4453
<tonyyarusso> RAOF, LaserJock, swarog, sistpoty, ScottK ^^ ?
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: btw, you set to autologin from the ssh key, and now I don't know my password to use sudo :P
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: You shouldn't need a password to sudo pbuilder
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: weird...
<tonyyarusso> it asked ;)
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Ok, I need to check the sudoers syntax again :-|
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Last one for the day; if it works, awesome, if not, I'll go hide in a corner?
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Also, I hope you're not asking me to review that, 'cause I'm not a MOTU :)
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: I was, but if you're not, oh well.  :)
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: FF was technically at 16:00 UTC
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Although a brief look at the diff says that the Maintainer field should probably not be <tonyyarusso@ubuntu.com>, unless that's an actual vaild address
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: *sigh*
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Both tonyyarusso@ubuntu.com and tonyyarusso@earthlink.net are valid addresses.  (actually the same mailbox, @ubuntu forwards)
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: You can still get it into Debian, and they may consider a FF exception (I really don't know about that)?
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: yeah
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: So is that pretty absolute and I should give up then?
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: well, tbh I think the package needs a little more work
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Fair enough, but could you give some tips about what sort of work?  On the part of the auther, or me?  (Or both?)
<LaserJock> you've got duplicates files for install, dir, etc.
<tonyyarusso> duplicate files?  weird...
<tonyyarusso> where?
<LaserJock> you don't need install and kompozer.install
<LaserJock> you have kompozer.{desktop,dirs,docs,menu,postinst}
<harpreet> Hey sistpoty - it was me with all the java stuff
<sistpoty> harpreet: ah, I see... got my 2nd mail?
<harpreet> we did a dput *.changes and it picked all the *.deb
<harpreet> yes I did
<swarog> sistpoty: em , regarding 'ubuntu1' version comment. whole package or?
<sistpoty> harpreet: just build the source package with dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa [-r fakeroot] , to get a source package instead of a binary one
<harpreet> we build with debuild -us -uc and sign with debsign independently
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: I don't anymore - the kompozer.install and just install were from different uploads (see comment earlier)
<sistpoty> swarog: if it's a native package, yes please. (we use the ubuntu suffix to make it clear that it's not straight from debian)
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Anything else?
<sistpoty> harpreet: debuild will take -S -sa as well ;)
* sistpoty builds with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -sa -us -uc
<tonyyarusso> (that must be a revu bug or something...)
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: in debian/rules you have a binary-indep: rule but you aren't building any arch indep packages
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: revu has no bugs :P, only missing features *g*... do you call dh_clean in debian/rules?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Oh..that was b/c of how nvu was doing it before.  I should just take that stuff out.
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: dh_clean -k, yes.
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: did you run lintian on the .deb?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: I don't have a .deb yet..crud
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: maybe you shouldn't use -k?
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: in the postinst you don't need the desktop-desktop-database if you put dh_desktop in the rules
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Should there be a binary-indep rule, and just blank, or no rule?
<LaserJock> blank
<harpreet> sistpoty: can we do debuild -sa and run debsign to sign it later
<LaserJock> debuild -S -sa -us -uc is what you want
<sistpoty> harpreet: sure... -us -uc are completely independent from -S -sa
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: So just "binary-indep:", or "binary-indep: build install"?
<sistpoty> harpreet: -S --> build a source package instead of a binary one
<LaserJock> binary-indep:
<sistpoty> harpreet: -sa include the orig.tar.gz
<tonyyarusso> done
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: LPGL is a common licenses (i.e. in /usr/share/common-licenses/)
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: I know - it just has a sickenly long Preamble.  Only the preamble is there, from what I could tell about the headings.
<LaserJock> "Portions Copyright (C) 1992-1999 Netscape Communications Corporation and numerous contributors." seems a bit vague
<RAOF> Aaargh.  Does anyone know the magic sudoers incanation to lett tonyyarusso "sudo pbuilder" without a password?
<harpreet> sistpoty thanks
<sistpoty> np
<LaserJock> who owns the copyright on the other "Portions"?
<sistpoty> RAOF: yes... at least I can look it up on tiber :)
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: grepping for copyright notices recursively for the full source turns up dozens of different parties - I didn't know how to deal with that.
<RAOF> sistpoty: Yay!
<shawarma> RAOF: tonyyarusso  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/pbuilder
<shawarma> RAOF: or thereabouts.
<shawarma> RAOF: No, make that /usr/sbin/pbuilder.
<sistpoty> ha... only because I needed to ssh first :P *g*
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: well, it probably needs to be addressed. Just saying parts of it are copyright to somebody isn't very informative
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: do you really install something to /usr/sbin? (debian/dirs)
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Do you think it wise to list every person I find then?
<LaserJock> probably
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Not sure - likely not, but something spit that out (dh_make?)
<shawarma> sistpoty: If you were going to login to tiber anyway, maybe you could make a tiny adjustment to REVU?
<tonyyarusso> I'll try without it.
<sistpoty> shawarma: sure, got a patch?
<LaserJock> does Kompozer have an icon? it seems a shame to have a .desktop and no icon
<shawarma> sistpoty: Hmm.. No.. I suppose that would have been the proper way to attack it. :-)
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: I never found one, no.  Disappointing, yes.
<sistpoty> shawarma: what do you want me to change?
<shawarma> sistpoty: Where's the svn at?
<shawarma> sistpoty: I want the mimetype of the debdiff to be set to text/plain.
<sistpoty> shawarma: good question... it's in bzr now at least I hope so
<shawarma> sistpoty: Even better.
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: well, that's about all from me just looking at debian/
<shawarma> sistpoty: Is it https://launchpad.net/revu ? Or is that REVU2?
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: you might want to set the section to be web not universe/web
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: ...and if you want to test it building on AMD64, you should now be able to "sudo pbuilder" without a password :)
<sistpoty> shawarma: iirc revu2-trunk is revu2, so trunk should be revu
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Okay.  Just to save a bit of frustration on my end, could you give me a straight answer about whether there is any chance whatsoever still of getting this into Feisty?
<shawarma> sistpoty: Alright. I'll cook up a patch.
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: well, tbh, it's not up to me really
<LaserJock> I'm not even on the MOTU Council
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Who is it up to?
<sistpoty> shawarma: though I'm not quite sure if the bzr thing is actually working the way it should be... at least I needed to recreate the revu2-branch once due to problems
<tonyyarusso> (Wondering whether I should keep at it today or call it quits for a few hours)
<tonyyarusso> Would be really nice to have though, if possible.
<shawarma> sistpoty: I'll just use it to create a unified patch that you can apply in any way you like. Cool?
<sistpoty> shawarma: very cool :)
<sistpoty> strange enough I've been thinking about setting the mimetype of debdiffs just last night *g*
<sistpoty> but only thinking *g*
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: I'm really not comfortable making that decision. FF was 8hrs ago. I'm not sure if ubuntu-archive is going to process them
<LaserJock> sistpoty ajmitch: opinions?
* ajmitch was away at lunch
<shawarma> sistpoty: It just really messed with my brain that the e-mails in the control file were missing until I realised that as they are enclosed in <>, firefox's HTML renderer just removed them.
<sistpoty> LaserJock: hm... I guess right now would still be ok...
<LaserJock> are there 2 MOTUs to ack it?
* sistpoty hides
<shawarma> sistpoty: Does REVU use mod_python's publisher handler?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: I can fix the copyright stuff in the next little bit here.
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: did you upload all the changes
<tonyyarusso> if that helps
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: not yet, have to grep those.
<ajmitch> LaserJock: what am I giving my opinion on?
<LaserJock> ajmitch: tonyyarusso has a kompozer package that he'd really like to get in
<ajmitch> ok
<LaserJock> ajmitch: he's working on fixing a couple things right now
<sistpoty> shawarma: it's been a while since I've been looking at mod_python... iirc it is (and imo it's just a matter of setting some member of the request)
<ajmitch> has it been reviewed & is at release quality?
<LaserJock> but FF was 8hrs ago and I sent out the email
<LaserJock> in the current REVU state I won't ack it
<shawarma> sistpoty: Yes, yes, I've used the publisher handler before, I just wanted to make sure that that was what I was dealing with. :-)
<LaserJock> but he's working on the fixes right now
<ajmitch> I prefer to be lenient but we have to say stop at some point
<ajmitch> we'll be discussing freeze exceptions & whether to grant them in a few hours
<sistpoty> shawarma: ah... should be req.content_type = "text/plain" I guess... at least revu2 does this with text/html for reasons currently unknown to me
<shawarma> sistpoty: that's exactly what I just did.
<sistpoty> :)
<shawarma> sistpoty: That and remove the <pre> </pre>
<shawarma> sistpoty: It seems pointless to send you a patch now. :-) Will you change it sometime soon?
<sistpoty> shawarma: I'm just about to do it now
<shawarma> sistpoty: cool.
<tonyyarusso> longest copyright info ever
<sistpoty> shawarma: can you help me with bzr actually? I've done a bzr co ..., and now did a bzr ci. did that push the changes back to the lp-repository or was it just local?
<shawarma> sistpoty: It looks like it's fixed on Launchpad as well, so I guess it was pushed. :-)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: it should have pushed the changes
<sistpoty> hm... what would I need to do on tiber then? bzr update says that it's up to date, however diff.py is not updated
<ajmitch> bzr pull?
<ajmitch> depends if you branched or checked out on tiber
* ajmitch checks
<sistpoty> ajmitch: bzr pull does s.th.
<ajmitch> yeah, it should
<ajmitch> bzr info tells all :)
<sistpoty> I guess it's a little bit obvious that I'm forced to use cvs for my thesis *g*
<ajmitch> hehe
<ajmitch> bzr also makes a good svn client ;)
<sistpoty> argl... it says now that I should merge... but if I want to merge it says that I have uncommitted changes :(
<RAOF> ajmitch: I dispute that, although I'd love to use bzr as my svn client.
<sistpoty> === modified file 'scripts/alter_user.py' (properties changed)
<ajmitch> RAOF: you may disput that if you wish
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I'll look, I'm in that dir now
<sistpoty> ajmitch: thanks... then I'll keep my hands off ;)
* RAOF should file some (more) bugs against bzr-svn to have some linkies to point to :)
<ajmitch> sistpoty: probably just permissions
<ajmitch> ajmitch@tiber:/srv/revu1-production$ bzr merge --force
<ajmitch> Using saved branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~revu-hackers/revu/trunk/
<ajmitch> All changes applied successfully.
<ajmitch> :)
<sistpoty> thx ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> now you can commit the merge & hopefully push to launchpad
<sistpoty> ajmitch: as in sudo -u revu1 bzr ci?
<ajmitch> something like that
<ajmitch> though I didn't run bzr merge as revu1 
<ajmitch> which I should have
<harpreet> sistpoty: We have built the packages as recommended by you. How can I do a sanity check to see if it is in the format you like
<sistpoty> harpreet: you can look at the .changes file. it references all files that are part of the upload
<sistpoty> harpreet: for a source only upload there shouldn't be any deb in it
<sistpoty> harpreet: ideally it mentions a .diff.gz, .dsc and .orig.tar.gz
<harpreet> sistpoty: thanks, seems like I have it in the correct format, There is .diff, .dsc and .orig.tar.gz.
<sistpoty> harpreet: great... then upload to revu ;)
<sistpoty> (though we're past FeatureFreeze already :()
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I've got a few packages I'd like to upload too... ;)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: we'll all know more tomorrow ;)
<harpreet> sistpoty: I work for Sun and we are uploading Project GlassFish (a Java Application Server) and there are 15 packages. So dont be shocked :-). We have been in conversation with Daniel Holbach, matthias and Jeff Bailey!
<harpreet> sistpoty: Daniel et al, wanted us to upload where they can do a full review. Thx!
<sistpoty> harpreet: I guess if they take over sponsoring/reviewing, FeatureFreeze won't be a problem you'll need to care about then ;)
<harpreet> :-)
<tonyyarusso> New upload on the way.
* tonyyarusso takes a deep breath
<ajmitch> sistpoty: though I do have issues with decrees from on high overriding what we decide :)
<harpreet> sistpoty: Thats what they indicated - but we want to get in and knowing that there will be issues identified that we will have to resolve :-)
<harpreet> sistpoty: does the .tar.gz and diff.gz needs to be signed as well?
<sistpoty> harpreet: no, only the .dsc and .changes (these contains (md5?)-hashsums + length of the files that are part of an upload, so there is no need to sign these files as well)
<harpreet> sistpoty: great ! I will upload the files.
<sistpoty> ajmitch: iirc for some higher goals from main universe rules didn't matter in the past :P
<ajmitch> sistpoty: I know, and it'll continue to happen, they run the distro :)
<ajmitch> it's not so much of a problem
<sistpoty> it even makes some sense *g*
<ajmitch> sistpoty: so I guess I can still get some of this FDS stuff in ;)
* ajmitch will just argue it's for spec stuff, to get some testing before feisty+! 
<harpreet> sitpoty: I have uploaded the files. I will email Daniel et al, about this. What is the next step in this process?
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> harpreet: good question... I guess Daniel will know better than me
<harpreet> sistpoty: I am drafting an email to him. Thanks! 
<sistpoty> np ;)
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Did revu close?
<tonyyarusso> I can't upload the fixed stuff..
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: nothing has been changed
<tonyyarusso> weird
<sistpoty> at least not the ftp-server *g*
<LaserJock> are you sure you are using dput -f or rm *.upload ?
<tonyyarusso> dput -f, yes.
<tonyyarusso> Error '553 Could not create file.' during ftp transfer of kompozer_0.7.7-0ubuntu1.dsc
<tonyyarusso> Note: This problem might be caused by files already existent on the server.
<ajmitch> because there's an incomplete upload there
<tonyyarusso> How do I get rid of that and start over?
<ajmitch> try again now
<tonyyarusso> ok
<tonyyarusso> All better.  Should be there shortly.
<harpreet> sistpoty: Thanks very much. I am signing off.
<sistpoty> np
<ajmitch> sistpoty: with this many topics, I hope it can be a quick meeting :)
<sistpoty> ajmitch: will manage somehow ;)
<sistpoty> s/will/we'll/
<lkoos> I'm interested in creating a fully automatic install process for a small cluster of machines. It seems that it should be possible to PXE boot and preseed with cfengine for all other after boot needs. However, I'm looking for someone who has done this previously on Ubuntu. From all the documentation it seems possible but there's always a snag, right?
<lkoos> I assume that if anyone has done it, it's people in this room and it also appears impossible for me to join #ubuntu for some reason.
<bigon> lkoos: you could you FAI
<ajmitch> I think siretart has used FAI for that
<sistpoty> iirc \sh_away used FAI for this as well
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> they're probably asleep
<lkoos> FAI isn't an option, I've used it before and while it is "fully automatic," its buggy and requires all sorts of stuff that I think is too bloated (nfs, ftp, http, dhcp, tftp, shell scripting for profiles, etc)
<ajmitch> most people in that area (apart from sistpoty ;) ) are
<sistpoty> :P
<ajmitch> I don't know how you do it
<ajmitch> but then again, I'm often at work by 8:30am :)
<sistpoty> I'm a student, any further questions?
<Lathiat> im at work by 8:30am because thats the time im supposed to arrive :P
<ajmitch> hehe no
<lkoos> I noticed that Ubuntu now has support for kickstart but even that seems like it might be more of a hack as compared to preseeding.
<Lathiat> sistpoty: hah when i was at uni i had a good couple months of my sleeping cycle being completely upside down
* ajmitch did stay up until 4 or 5am quite often
<Lathiat> went to be around 8-9am most days
<sistpoty> oh, sheesh... I've got to get up early tomorrow for MC meeting *g*
<Lathiat> funnily this was back when i was doing some ubuntu stuff.. heh
<Lathiat> heh
<ajmitch> sistpoty: early?
<ajmitch> it's 11pm on a friday night for me
<sistpoty> for a student: definitely! 
<ajmitch> when I should be out doing other stuff ;)
<Burgwork> LaserJock: ping
<ajmitch> hi Burgwork 
<Burgwork> hey ajmitch
<LaserJock> Burgwork: pong
<ajmitch> sistpoty: the MC meeting will probably be bigger than the last MOTU meeting :)
<ajmitch> where I think 4 people showed
<sistpoty> :)
<sistpoty> maybe we should set a date for another motu meeting?
<ajmitch> yeah
<ajmitch> I'm just checking if that was decided last time
<sistpoty> ajmitch: it was decided to wait until after the first MC meeting
<ajmitch> yeah
* sistpoty puts it on the agenda
<ajmitch> and I see that we only decided a MC meeting date
<lkoos> Why does #ubuntu seem to roll over into #ubuntu-ops ?
<ajmitch> dunno, I don't stay in #ubuntu anymore
<lkoos> hrm. Strange.
<tonyyarusso> lkoos: You're being ban-forwarded for some reason.  I'll look into it.  (join -ops if you aren't already)
<lkoos> Ok
<LaserJock> can we get a set schedule, maybe rotating for the MOTU Meetings
<LaserJock> ?
<ajmitch> LaserJock: we wanted it every 3 weeks
<sistpoty> yep... sounds like a very good idea
<ajmitch> which would put the next one at march 7th
<sistpoty> btw.: does MC decide on new ubuntu-dev only, or on new ubuntu-members as well?
<LaserJock> both
<LaserJock> at least I'm pretty sure the CC approved that
<sistpoty> ah, nice...
<pochu> good night guys!
<tonyyarusso> Crud.  I'll try later...
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ajmitch> hi
<_ion> Bono estente.
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch, _ion
<RAOF> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi RAOF
<RAOF> Hey, _ion.  Notice that Seb's uploaded compiz-extra? :)
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi sistpoty
<_ion> raof: Wohoo!
<RAOF> _ion: Genuine Universe Compiz for you :)
<_ion> Incidentally, beryl broke down today, due to some X-related updates i think. :-)
<_ion> Time to switch finally.
<RAOF> _ion: You mean, the huge bug that every fesity runner of {Beryl, Compiz} has?
<RAOF> _ion: Whereby no window gets updated unless it's being transformed?  (Xorg 7.2 fixes it, apparently)
<_ion> I haven't debugged or researched it at all. I just noticed "Aha, beryl is b0rked. Oh well, that's what i get for using an unofficial repository" :-)
<_ion> Yeah, windows don't get updated.
<RAOF> Well, Compiz won't help you there.
<_ion> Thus "that's what i get for using a development version of the distro" :-)
<RAOF> It's actually Xorg that's borked, in a fairly specific way :-|
<RAOF> :)
<ScottK> bddebian: This is your reminder to look at the courier merge...
<_ion> There's cool stuff coming to compiz in the future.
<jdong> _ion: libdrm2 + libxrandr2
<jdong> beryl and compiz are both utterly destroyed until that gets sorted out :D
<_ion> :-)
<jdong> symptoms: upon loading the screen refuses to redraw anymore
<ajmitch> so the rest of us who run a normal desktop don't see it
<jdong> also general unaccelerated X performance is sluggish too
<ajmitch> that's ok with me
<jdong> like minimizing and restoring large windows is noticeably slower
* ajmitch wonders if it affects nvidia users
<jdong> so it's not just a ha-ha thing
<jdong> ajmitch: it affects every 3d compositing method
<jdong> xgl, nvidia, AIGLX
<jdong> a combination of bug 86841 and bug 85575
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86841 in libxrandr "compiz/beryl does not refresh content of windows" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86841
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 85575 in vte "gnome-terminal reacting very sluggishly" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85575
* ajmitch runs a boring old desktop
<jdong> it is quite unclear if they are related or not
<jdong> for me general unaccelerated plain desktop speed has noticeably decreased since 2/20 too
<jdong> it appears like the vte issue is distinct though
<bddebian> ScottK: OK, got the link handy?
<joejaxx> anyone here familiar with d-i and tasksel?
<ScottK> bddebian: Was afk...   bug #87099
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87099 in courier "courier: merge new debian version 0.53.3-5" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87099
<bddebian> ScottK: Already building :)
<ScottK> Ah.  Cool.
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hey bddebian 
<bddebian> Well then
<bddebian> ScottK: Did you get an e-mail?
<ScottK> No, but I have greylisting, so it'll have to retry.
<Toadstool> gar, no more beers in the fridge, life sucks
<ajmitch> aw :(
<ScottK> bddebian: Still haven't got it.  While we are waiting, I've a trivial bug fix you might take a look at, bug #87236.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87236 in postfix-policyd-spf-perl "Incorrect file reference in long summary in debian/control" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87236
<sistpoty> nixternal: lol, I just wrote a comment to your blog, however your comment about taking dapper and beating xp wasn't there when I wrote it yet ;)
<ajmitch> sistpoty is still awake, shame ;)
<bddebian> ScottK: I'll try but I'm trying to hit some of my own stuff atm
<sistpoty> ajmitch: yay... will be tough to get up tomorrow *g*
<ajmitch> heh
<ScottK> bddebian: Thanks if you can, it's no rush.
<nixternal> hehe
<bddebian> ScottK: OK, I got an accept for courier
<ScottK> bddebian: Odd.  I've got nothing.
<LaserJock> evening guys
<bddebian> I'm "special" ;-P
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
* LaserJock agrees
<LaserJock> bddebian is a pretty special guy
<ajmitch> hi LaserJock 
<LaserJock> he puts up with our teasing
<bddebian> heh
* ajmitch refrains from commenting
<LaserJock> and is a MOTU Science workhorse
<Toadstool> :)
* ajmitch is a slacker who does nothing
<bddebian> ajmitch: Bah, why stop now? :-)
<Toadstool> ajmitch: i'm the slacker
<ajmitch> Toadstool: nah
<bddebian> ajmitch: The difference is, is that you can do more "real work" in 10 minutes than I can do in 10 hours :-)
<ajmitch> BS
<bddebian> ScottK: ??
<bddebian> bdefreese@bdubuntu1:~/revu/postfix-policyd-spf-perl$ lintian ../../pbuild-feisty/result/postfix-policyd-spf-perl_2.002-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<bddebian> W: postfix-policyd-spf-perl: package-contains-upstream-install-documentation usr/share/doc/postfix-policyd-spf-perl/INSTALL.Debian
<tonyyarusso> I'm trying to troubleshoot an error from my rules (yes, still).  It says,
<tonyyarusso> chmod -x /tmp/buildd/kompozer-0.7.7/debian/kompozer/usr/lib/kompozer/components/*.js
<ScottK> bddebian: I see the warning, but I've no idea what it means.
<tonyyarusso> chmod: cannot access `/tmp/buildd/kompozer-0.7.7/debian/kompozer/usr/lib/kompozer/components/*.js': No such file or directory
<ScottK> bddebian: The file is in /debian so I've no idea why lintian thinks it's upstream.
<ScottK> BTW, this isn't new.
<bddebian> Ah, OK
<ScottK> I'll be glad to fix it if someone has suggestions on how.
<tonyyarusso> I think the issue is that it should actually be looking for components/*/*.js, componenents/*/*/*.js, etc, with none in the top directory.  Do I need a 'find' sort of script for this, or should I just try to guess how many subdirectories exist?
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Yeah, you want find.
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: Great.  That means I need to learn how to use it :P
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: I'll roust up a CIL package, they use that logic all the time (it's mandatory with Debian's CIL policy)
<bddebian>  find ./ -name *.js |xargs chmod -x might work, not sure
<RAOF> install/banshee::
<RAOF>         find debian/ -type f -name "*.dll" -or -name "*.mdb" -or -name "*.cs" -or -name "*.config" | xargs chmod -x
<RAOF>         find debian/ -type f -name "*.exe" | xargs chmod +x
<RAOF> Is an example from Banshee packaging.
<tonyyarusso> nice, that should work.
<ajmitch> somewhat ugly
<ajmitch> find has an -exec option
<RAOF> Maybe.  That's what's suggested by Debian's CIL policy, though.
<tonyyarusso> The one it was using included "chmod -x $(CURDIR)/debian" - I should probably use the $(CURDIR) thing here as well.
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: Do I need to care in this situation about "There are unavoidable security problems surrounding use of the -exec option; you should use the -execdir option instead.
<ajmitch> RAOF: I know the CLI policy fairly well :)
<tonyyarusso> "
<RAOF> ajmitch: ...and I've only really started looking at it recently :).  Maybe you should suggest an alternative "find" command :)
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: you're building in a confined space where you know what the structure would be, it's not too much of a problem
* ajmitch helped formulate some of the early CLI policy a few years ago
* RAOF commends ajmitch on a readable, sane CLI policy.
<tonyyarusso> find $(CURDIR)/debian/ -type f -name "*.js" -exec chmod -x {} ;
<tonyyarusso> ?
<tonyyarusso> or do I want -exec chmod -x {} + ;  <-- that looks possibly sane, since chmod can take an arg like that
<tonyyarusso> s/+ ;/+/
<ajmitch> do whatever works
* ajmitch doesn't have that much of a problem with using xargs
<tonyyarusso> actually, that would need to be '{}' '+' anyway
<bddebian> Shite, freakin tilp2 crap :(
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: I have no idea whether I'll be able to get one, but "just in case", is there a wiki page / person to talk to to ask for consideration for freeze exemptions?
<ajmitch> no, not yet
<ajmitch> it hasn't been decided yet
<tonyyarusso> Ah
<ajmitch> since we have to decide if we'll allow them :)
<tonyyarusso> I thought it might be a standardized process, like most things.  'parently not
<tonyyarusso> aaah, right
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<ScottK> Welcome to that part of the standarized process where the process gets invented.
<ajmitch> like we've made up processes for uvf & sru after discussion, this one is the same
<ScottK> When is the meeting to discuss?
<bddebian> gaaaahhh 
<sistpoty> ScottK: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Council/Meetings
<ajmitch> ScottK: in about 6 hours
<ajmitch> bddebian: yes?
<bddebian> This stupid package can't find the libraries :(
<ajmitch> oh well
<bddebian> Thx buddy
<ScottK> sistpoty/ajmitch: Thanks.  With any luck I'll be sleeping.  Since I won't be able to make the meeting, I'd just like to say that if you allow FF exceptions at all, it ought to be for cases like tonyyarusso is dealing with where the lack of the package will be a regression in the capability of the distribution as a whole (we had Nvu and now we don't).  Have fun at the meeting.
<ajmitch> there are plenty of special cases we could make
<ScottK> Yes and I think you also ought to have additional conditions like someone volunteers to stick with the package and be responsive about fixing it if there are problems.
<ajmitch> we expect that for *all* packages that get uploaded :)
<ajmitch> who wants to see packages dupmed in the archive & then the person who knows it well running off?
<bddebian> *cough*
<ajmitch> yes, bddebian ?
<ScottK> OK.  Then some sort of extra special arm twisting.
<bddebian> Nothing, just a little frog in my throat ;-P
<LaserJock> ajmitch: but that's why we have bddebian 
<LaserJock> ;-)
<bddebian> Yeah, I just add comedic value, nothing else :)
<ajmitch> oh right, bddebian is there to look after all the packages
<bddebian> You know that isn't what I meant
<ajmitch> I do?
<bddebian> We get lots of "dump and run" I'm sure :-)
<ajmitch> I know
<ajmitch> and I don't like it
<bddebian> Me either
<tonyyarusso> I figure I found a nice middle ground with kompozer - it's a committment to maintain for a while, but it has an EOL in sight in case things go poorly :P
<sistpoty> I guess we could need s.th. like debian-qa to care for orphaned packages
<sistpoty> (starting with figuring somehow which packages are orphaned)
<ajmitch> 90% of universe :)
<sistpoty> I doubt that... at least these are getting cared for in unstable :P
<ajmitch> most are
<LaserJock> it seems to me we are starting to go back to a Debian model
<LaserJock> not that it is necessarily bad
<ajmitch> LaserJock: there has to be some concept of responsibility
<bddebian> ajmitch: hehe
<ajmitch> debian has scaled well for a reason
<LaserJock> I'd personally rather see team ownership
<LaserJock> yes, scaling is an issue
<ajmitch> debian is moving more towards team ownership
<LaserJock> I think we could go that way too a bit
<ajmitch> we should
<ajmitch> & we already do in some ways
<LaserJock> I think we should divide up Universe
<ajmitch> like motu science, mono team, etc
<LaserJock> yeah
* ScottK would be interested in a motu mail server group.
<LaserJock> Universe-wide maintainence is very hard unless you have uberMOTUs like the original rock stars
<ajmitch> you mean crimsun & dholbach
* ajmitch is original, but that's an original hasbeen
<sistpoty> well, a big benefit of not having maintainer(or team)-package relationship is that you can get big transitions done quickly, and imo we shouldn't loose that
<sistpoty> but I guess that wouldn't affect team maintenance
<LaserJock> well, I'm not sure, but I kinda think MOTU Science has been a pretty good example
<ajmitch> we still have packages that are horribly buggy & broken & noone loves them
<LaserJock> but often times I think we'd be in better shape if we knew what packages those where
<LaserJock> *were
<sistpoty> exactly... and I guess that would be a good start for some ubuntu-care-for-orphaned-packages team
<LaserJock> yeah, I think that could certainly be a team
<LaserJock> but I think if teams were already in place for those "types" of packages
<LaserJock> for instance, MOTU Science has 450+ packages
<LaserJock> I wouldn't have looked after a vast majority of them if I was *just* looking after the particular ones I used
<bddebian> ajmitch: Do we have those identified?  I'd gladly join a "bastard packages" team :-)
<ajmitch> bddebian: hah no
* ajmitch is off home, back online soon
<bddebian> laterz
<sistpoty> later ajmitch
<Lathiat> word of advice
<Lathiat> for anyone with those ubuntu stickers that shipped with the edgy cds
<Lathiat> dont put them on hot areas
<Lathiat> like the hot part of an lcd monitor
<Lathiat> they leave lots of white gunk behind when they fall off from drying out
<Lathiat> thats hard to clean off
<tonyyarusso> ~ubuntu-orphanage ;)
<tritium> LaserJock: I'm walking into the conversation late, but I know that I would benefit from a team structure where I could receive some "assignments" so to speak.  Perhaps have a few tasks delegated to me.  I have little time to stay up with mailing lists, etc.
<tonyyarusso> anyone have a PPC machine I could try building on?  I've got an x86 and a 64-bit going now.
<bddebian> tritium: Join the club ;-)
<tritium> bddebian: :)
<RAOF> Incidentally, anyone wanting an AMD64 pbuilder is welcome to ask me :)
<bddebian> RAOF: You want to send me an AMD64 machine?  Awesome, thanks!
<tritium> bddebian: you used to send people computers...
<bddebian> tritium: I know
<tonyyarusso> Somehow I doubt x86 machines are in great demand.
<tonyyarusso> you used to send out computers?
<RAOF> bddebian: I'll let you send me an SSH public-key for *my* AMD64 box :)
<bddebian> Yeah, I used to have access to a lot of hardware
<tonyyarusso> cool
<tonyyarusso> What through?
<bddebian> I used to work at a large company
<tonyyarusso> We talking like Dell large?
<bddebian> Nike
<RAOF> Not traditionally associated with sending out lots of hardware?
<tonyyarusso> interesting
<bddebian> No, we just used to changeover hardware a lot so we had a lot of "extras"
<tonyyarusso> Is a find statement valid for debian/packagename.docs do you think?  (/me hopes so)
<ajmitch> back
* sistpoty needs a few hours of sleep now, then get up for MC and then back to bed
<ajmitch> hehe
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<ajmitch> good luck ;)
<bddebian> Gnight sistpoty
<sistpoty> I'll try my best ;)
<bddebian> Hmm, to upload or not to upload.. That is the question
<ajmitch> bddebian: if you have any brilliant way of getting the number of bugs for packages with -0ubuntuX in the version, I'd love to hear it
<ajmitch> some way that doesn't kill launchpad or take hours
* ajmitch wonders what bddebian is wanting to upload
<bddebian> ajmitch: The rest of the tilp2 packages that I now have 2 in the archive 1 in NEW and two left to upload
<bddebian> ajmitch: d00d brilliant and me don't go together, you know that by now :-)
<LaserJock> I'm going to have to talk to LP guys about the data mining stuff
<ajmitch> LaserJock: yep
<ajmitch> bddebian: you want to upload new source packages?
<LaserJock> it really seems essential for us to be able to get more info out, and in an efficient way
<ajmitch> definitely
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yeah :-(
<ajmitch> I was just thinking about that on the way home
<ajmitch> how as a DD, I have full access to a mirror of the BTS
<ajmitch> & can do whatever datamining I need
<ajmitch> I could write up a script to parse the bts data for the criteria I specified
<ajmitch> but not for ubuntu, the bug data is locked away
<ScottK> Is Canonical opposed to opening up the data or just haven't done it yet?
<ajmitch> I don't know 
<ScottK> I think that's the key question.
<ajmitch> or they haven't had time to provide interfaces to that data
<ScottK> Personally I consider it a business risk to use a distro that is run on a proprietary infrastructure.
<ScottK> It's one I'm willing to take, but a risk none the less.
<ScottK> bddebian: Thanks for the bug fix upload.
<bddebian> NP
<bddebian> Glad to be of SOME use ;-)
<ajmitch> more use than I :)
<ScottK> Hey don't worry,  I got a trickier one coming.
<ScottK> The current release of one of the packages I uploaded has a works with IPv4, but will have suprising results with IPv6 problem.  Once I get it fixed and do a new release upstream, I'll backfit the patch.
<ajmitch> mm, socket coding
<ScottK> So far I've managed to fix IPv6 and break v4 in the process.
<ScottK> bddebian: Did you get finished looking a courier?
<bddebian> ScottK: It's uploaded already man
<tonyyarusso> Oh, this is fun.  Figuring out which nvu patches were already applied to kompozer and which I still need :P
<ScottK> Ah.  OK.  Cool.  Thanks again.
* ScottK got no bugmail on that one yet.
<tritium> crimsun: finished testing, commented on bug 19482
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 19482 in speex "speexenc segfaults on amd64" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/19482
<bddebian> Gah stupid php4 dependencies
<ajmitch> bddebian: issues?
<ScottK> Good night everyone.   I'm off to bed.
<ajmitch> night ScottK 
<bddebian> Gnight ScottK
<bddebian> ajmitch: Yeah, there is a totally seperate branch for libphp-jpgraph to support PHP5 (2.x versions).  And tutos2 depends on libphp-jpgraph :-(
<ajmitch> oh nice
* ajmitch works on a php app at work, that will need some cleanup for php5
<Lathiat> if your a hosting platform
<Lathiat> your nuts to go php5
<Lathiat> it breaks too much
<Lathiat> but some people are starting to want it now
<Lathiat> fortunately if you run suphp you can support both at once
<ajmitch> well, php4 is being dropped
<Lathiat> yeh i saw that
<ajmitch> probably a good thing we use debian at work :)
<Lathiat> im running ubuntu on my stuff :/
<Lathiat> i was pondering maintaing a repo with up to date php versions
<Lathiat> rather than trying to backport fixes
<Lathiat> i'll have to do it for us anyway may as well publish it
* ajmitch just found a useful zope product that should be packaged
<tonyyarusso> How is this possible?
<tonyyarusso> find /tmp/buildd/kompozer-0.7.7/ -type f -name "*README*" -exec dh_installdocs '{}' '+'
<tonyyarusso> cp: cannot stat `README.txt': No such file or directory
<tonyyarusso> It's finding the file on its own, and immediately claiming it doesn't exist.
<Lathiat> -exec ls {} \;
* bddebian has to find some pet packages and stop screwing around so much :-)
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: Is find passing the full path to README.txt?
<tonyyarusso> Lathiat: You suggesting putting that in for troubleshooting purposes?
<Lathiat> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: No idea.
<Lathiat> to see if ls shows it
<tonyyarusso> right
<Lathiat> i suspect path may be the issue
<tonyyarusso> that sounds very plausible.
<ajmitch> you're doing crazy things with find there
<Lathiat> dh_installdocs possibly expects a different path
<tonyyarusso> I wonder if there's a find switch for full path.
<Lathiat> you have the full path being passed in if your doing find /tmp
<tonyyarusso> You're right, find just gives filename only, not even immediate directory.
<Lathiat> hrm
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: Well, Having the files listed didn't work, and there's a slew of READMEs, so I thought it might be useful.  Maybe.
* Lathiat huh
<Lathiat> i never new the '+' thing existed
<tonyyarusso> Okay, including the secondary readmes was just to be nice anyway.  Screw it (for now)
<ajmitch> heh, nice bit of python code: from __future__ import braces
<RAOF> :)
<_ion> from __future__ import ruby
<tonyyarusso> It's really irritating when your compiles aren't failing until the clean rules...
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: That's odd.  Clean should be run first, shouldn't it :)
* Hobbsee waves!
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> heya aj
<Hobbsee> heya ajmitch 
* RAOF waves for good measure.
<Hobbsee> hey RAOF :)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: You're just in time to review this package if I can ever get it to build ;)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: work in 3+ mins
<Hobbsee> maybe 8
<Hobbsee> no time
<tonyyarusso> Ah, all right :)
<RAOF> tonyyarusso: I could kinda review it on the weekend, but I'd only be useful if I could point out things you need to change :)
<tonyyarusso> RAOF: That's all anyone's done so far.
<tonyyarusso> Oh my god, it built somewhere.
<tonyyarusso> hppa isn't anything near an "officially supported" arch yet, right?
<bddebian> Not in Ubuntu afaik
<tonyyarusso> ok
<bddebian> Ah well, gnight folks
<tonyyarusso> So APPARENTLY, the source code as it stands now creates a binary named nvu, not kompozer....
* tonyyarusso headdesks
<Lathiat> hah
<tonyyarusso> I'm giving up for the night, again.  Boo.
<imbrandon> ello all
<tritium> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya
<AnAnt> Hello, I got a question, I am maintaining a package in Ubuntu
<AnAnt> I found that someone has a good patch for that package in Mandriva, is it allowed to use that patch in my Ubuntu package or not ?
<StevenK> Sure.
<StevenK> The simpler answer is to get upstream to include it.
<AnAnt> thanks
<siretart> ajmitch: I've done both: preseeding and FAI. both have advantages and disadvantages
<siretart> morning folks
* Fujitsu considers disabling mp3lib in mplayer again.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Whyfor?
<Fujitsu> StevenK, there is quite a number of bugs about it causing distorted sound since we reenabled it.
<StevenK> I think mp3lib keeps throwing an error on my Edgy 32 bit chroot, too.
<Fujitsu> It works fine for m.e
<Fujitsu> But not for others.
<Fujitsu> (it was disabled in Edgy)
<Fujitsu> And the enabling of mp3lib seems to be causing a Firefox crash as well :/
<StevenK> "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available. ..."
<Fujitsu> That being Edgy, I presume.
* StevenK nods.
<StevenK> I'm guessing my config is wanting it.
<Fujitsu> Probably.
<StevenK> Hrm.
<StevenK> It only appears in /etc/mplayer/codecs.conf.dpkg-bak
<dholbach> good morning
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Great!
<Fujitsu> Morning, dholbach.
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Maybe it's a hard-coded default... I'm not sure.
<dholbach> hey Fujitsu
<imbrandon> StevenK, a sparc got added to my buildd's today ( it only has edgy and feisty pbuilders atm )
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> thanks to siretart 
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> dapper and the others are building now
<imbrandon> and the accounts script is running
<StevenK> imbrandon: Nice
<StevenK> imbrandon: What kind of sparc?
<imbrandon> ultra 10 iirc
<imbrandon> if you ssh to build.imbrandon.com you can "ssh sparky" from there
<imbrandon> and check it out
<imbrandon> as i said though only the edgy and feisty pbuilders are working if you actualy use it though
<imbrandon> the reset are in the "create" mode
<StevenK> Permission denied (publickey).
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: How are we meant to get to the other machines?
<Fujitsu> What StevenK said.
<StevenK> :-P
<imbrandon> hrm
<imbrandon> using the username from LP ?
<imbrandon> on build. or sparky ?
<StevenK> I'm jumping from aurora, which already has it.
<imbrandon> right
<imbrandon> aurora and sparky should be setup exactly the same
<imbrandon> hrm
<Fujitsu> But our private keys aren't on aurora.
<Fujitsu> (fortunately)
<imbrandon> oh right , hum one sec
<imbrandon> you wont be able to jump like that then lol
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Like we trust imbrandon that much. :-P
<imbrandon> hahah /me headdesks
<StevenK> Linux sparky 2.6.17-11-sparc64 #2 Thu Feb 1 19:25:47 UTC 2007 sparc64
<Fujitsu> There must be something to give passwordless authentication if you're already authenticated like that. Isn't that what Kerberos is for?
<Fujitsu> StevenK, tunneling a port?
<StevenK> Nope.
<StevenK> ssh key forwarding
<imbrandon> 131.188.40.94
<Fujitsu> Using ssh-agent forwarding?
<imbrandon> lemme setup a dns entry
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Right.
<Fujitsu> I remembered seeing something about that in the ssh manpage.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: ssh-add, ssh -A build.imbrandon.com and then ssh sparky
<Fujitsu> Thanks.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: I'd say you can buy me a beer, but you can't. :-P
<imbrandon> sparky.build.imbrandon.com should be setup soonish
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> as far as direct dns for later
<Fujitsu> StevenK: I'm allowed to buy a beer, the people just aren't allowed to sell it to me.
<siretart> you can use 'sparky.informatik.uni-erlangen.de' alternatively
<Fujitsu> Thanks imbrandon. This is great :)
<StevenK> Heh
<imbrandon> siretart, ahh great, i forgot the hostname, i only had the ip
<imbrandon> ;)
<siretart> imbrandon: are you going to announce the availability of the machines on ubuntu-motu@ ?
* StevenK has a sparc that is about 2ms away from him.
<AnAnt> hello, can someone tell me what other info is needed in this sync request: https://launchpad.net/bugs/84857 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84857 in Ubuntu "Please sync gplcver 2.11a-3 (unstable) from Debian" [Wishlist,Needs info]  
<imbrandon> siretart, yea in the next ~24 hours once all the pbuilders are setup
<siretart> imbrandon: the reverse lookup should point to that hostname
<imbrandon> i have the i386 and the ppc and the sparc all >< this close to being done
<siretart> :)
* ajmitch really doesn't feel like staying up for another 2+ hours for irc meetings :)
<imbrandon> siretart, btw the account script is in /usr/local/sbin/
<AnAnt> is Martin Pitt here ?
<imbrandon> if you wanna peek at it sometime
<siretart> imbrandon: the sparc is not in our DC yet, I need to relocate it, I'll announce that here
<siretart> imbrandon: I've already inspected it ;)
<imbrandon> AnAnt, he is pitti in -devel
<AnAnt> ok
<imbrandon> siretart, ;)
<imbrandon> only -dev and -core-dev like the other boxes at my DC
<imbrandon> cool, will the ip stay the same ?
<swarog> im getting lintian error 'bad-distribution-in-changes-file feisty'
<AnAnt> swarog: that's ok
<swarog> and package-uses-deprecated-debhelper-compat-version 3
<swarog> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5.0.0)
<AnAnt> swarog: set compat to 5
<swarog> same thing
<swarog> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5)
<swarog> like this?
<AnAnt> swarog: you got a file called compat ?
<swarog> oh, heh
<swarog> i deleted it :)
<AnAnt> well if you have it, it must have the number 5
<swarog> doh 'declares-possibly-conflicting-debhelper-compat-versions rules=5 compat=5'
* StevenK uploads cyrus2.2, now with more sticky tape and bailing wire.
<swarog> ok, i removed compat file fixed it in rules
<swarog> can someone review please?
<siretart> imbrandon: yes, the ip and hostname are static
<AnAnt> bdmurray: ping
<swarog> chrootbin
<Lathiat> oh dear
<Lathiat> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Ultimate_Edition_1_2_DVD_Now_Available_at_LinuxTracker_org
<SWAT> Lathiat, OK, that's funny (yet lame)
<crimsun> tritium: thanks
<geser> crimsun: hi, there is a new version of the i810-modesetting driver in Debian experimental. have you already tried it out?
<crimsun> geser: not yet, have been waiting for the required bits to trickle into Ubuntu
<Amaranth> Lathiat: that screenshot makes me cry
<ajmitch> Amaranth: but it's shiny!
<cringer> heh
<ajmitch> sad
<cringer> lol
* dholbach does the TODO page now and then send the meeting times announce to the lists
* ajmitch seems to be having email issues
<ajmitch> aha, the isp has a note up about it
<geser> dholbach (or any other motu-uvf): do updates to native Debian package need an UVF exception?
<ajmitch> oh that's right!
<ajmitch> I was going to bring that up :)
<dholbach> if it's a simple some liner fix, no
<dholbach> at least that's what I'd say
<ajmitch> dholbach: can I get a general exception for authtool in that case, being the upstream author? :)
<dholbach> exception because you're the celebrity you are or what? ;-)
<ajmitch> because I've got a stack of bugs filed against it already :)
<ajmitch> & slomo doesn't mind it.. 
* ajmitch whistles
<dholbach> :-)
<ajmitch> are we unassigning motu-uvf when confirming?
<slomo> dholbach: if ajmitch is upstream of it anyway it imho doesn't make a difference if he puts the patches in the old package or creates a new upstream version for them... do you agree?
<dholbach> yeah, I do
<dholbach> not sure if that requires a MC decision
<sistpoty> I don't think we should make things overcomplicated ;)
* StevenK looks at doing his very own SRU.
<AnAnt> ping bdmurray 
<ajmitch> dholbach: oh, and for packages I want UVFs for (to unbreak them), I guess it shouldn't be hard to get 2 people other than myself to ACK
<dholbach> *nod*
<AnAnt> bdmurray: ping
<dholbach> where's the debian rc fix list?
<ajmitch> ajmitch.net.nz/~ajmitch/missing-fixes-rc.html
<sistpoty> dholbach: see topic
<dholbach> gracias :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO
<ajmitch> probably replace the RC bugs list in /topic with that
<dholbach> Why is everything on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU in bold letters?
<dholbach> that doesn't make sense.
<dholbach> ok, it's not all - i take it back
<sistpoty> because we're a bold team? *g+
<ajmitch> too much gum? :)
* dholbach gives the dog something to eat - brb
<StevenK> Some of that extra gum that ajmitch mentioned? :-P
<dholbach> I dunno what he's referring to ;-)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-motu:ajmitch] : Ubuntu Masters of the Universe: Universe Repository Maintainers | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation | Add yourself to http://tinyurl.com/fgpgy to upload to REVU | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO
<StevenK> I don't either. To be honest, it sounded funnier in my head. :-P
<cringer> fskin windows servers
<cringer> i hate them
<Fujitsu> A common use of `Fix Committed' is for marking bugs that are fixed upstream... Isn't that a complete abuse of the status?
<Lathiat> arguably you should add an upstream item and mark that as fixed
<Lathiat> whether that be committed or released
<imbrandon> fix commited should be used for stuff thats uploaded to -proposed iirc 
<imbrandon> but not the normal archive imho
<Lathiat> i thought it was when it was committed to the software
<Lathiat> i.e. a branch in bzr
<Lathiat> or $revcontrol
<Lathiat> but not yet uploaded
<Lathiat> or if its upstream just in source control not in a release
<Fujitsu> The Ubuntu task should be for... the Ubuntu task. Unrelated to upstream.
<Fujitsu> Committed to the Ubuntu bzr branch is a good use for it.
<Fujitsu> And there are also quite a number of bugs floating around with non-release-specific tasks open when they should have a release-specific one, due to SRUs... What a mess.
<StevenK> % wc -l cyrus-edgy-proposed.debdiff
<StevenK> 34 cyrus-edgy-proposed.debdiff
<StevenK> Woot.
* Fujitsu heads off to bed.
<StevenK> However, it patches configure during the build process, which is ... evil.
<dholbach> where would be the best place to put information about breaking Universe FF in the wiki?
<Fujitsu> `breaking'? An exception, you mean?
<dholbach> yeah
<Fujitsu> wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptions, as with UVF.
<dholbach> I dunno who came up with the term "Universe FeatureFreeze"
<Hobbsee> dholbach: the one listed under !schedule
<StevenK> Universe doesn't have features. :-P
<Fujitsu> NewPackagesFreeze, it should really be named.
<StevenK> Therefore, we don't have a Feature Freeze. :-P
<dholbach> yeah, I agree Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> For Feisty+1, I guess.
<dholbach> i'll change it to NewPackagesFreeze
<dholbach> it's self-explaining
<Fujitsu> Having different meanings for the same term between main and universe is just confusing.
<ajmitch> new packages are features :)
<Fujitsu> zeroinstall-injector... feature... Hm. No.
<Fujitsu> Anyhow, to bed with me.
* ajmitch should probably sleep
* StevenK should probably sleep as well.
<Fujitsu> Wow, beta in a month... This cycle has gone quickly.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Funny bed you have.
<StevenK> :-P
<Fujitsu> StevenK: Heheh.
<elkbuntu> intarweb enabled bed. where do i get one of these contraptions?
<Fujitsu> I went to do a final email check... And never ended up leaving.
<StevenK> crimsun: For an SRU, is 2.2.13-4ubuntu1 -> 2.2.13-4ubuntu1.1~proposed1 acceptable?
<sistpoty> StevenK: looks sane to me
<StevenK> The rest of the patch isn't. :-P
<StevenK> sistpoty: I'll upload the debdiff to the bug, and subscribe motu-sru.
<sistpoty> StevenK: ok... I'll take a look than
<shawarma> I see we no longer require two ACKs for a new source package... So what is needed now? Just one ACK? None at all?
<StevenK> crimsun, sistpoty, siretart: bug 67111
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67111 in cyrus-imapd-2.2 "Cyrus linked against db4.4 compiled against 4.3 ?" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67111
<dholbach> shawarma: no ACKs needed for ubuntu-dev members, two for everybody else
<dholbach> I updated http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New/Policy
<GNUro> 'lo!
<shawarma> dholbach: Alright.
<sistpoty> StevenK: please set yourself as assignee for your sru ;)
<siretart> StevenK: go ahead! :)
<crimsun> the timestamps on those +1 are humourous
<crimsun> :46, :47, :49
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> huhu siretart
<Hobbsee> !spec
<ubotu> A spec is the details (specifications) of the components that make up software or a device. See: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+specs for specifications in Ubuntu.
<StevenK> crimsun, sistpoty, siretart: I've assigned it to myself, so now I upload and subscribe -archive?
<sistpoty> StevenK: upload and subscribe ubuntu-sru
<sistpoty> (that's the subset of archive dealing with erm.. sru's *g*)
<StevenK> Done.
<sistpoty> wow, I just switched networking of my gf's laptop from ethernet to wireless via ssh. and I'm still logged in though the box got a new ip now. amazing.
<geser> Hobbsee: Hi, do you know why there is now also ubuntu-universe-sponsors@lists.ubuntu.com?
<Hobbsee> geser: because it took 2+ weeks for canonical to get back to me
<slomo> giskard: telepathy-sharp is broken... it does not depend on libndesk-dbus1.0-cil it seems... please fix this :)
<jdong> slomo: any plans for monodevelop 0.13?
<jdong> they finally added function call tooltips :)
<slomo> giskard: probably because either your configure check is wrong or you need both, -glib and non-glib
<geser> Hobbsee: do we keep the current list or is a move to the one hosted by ubuntu planned?
<Hobbsee> geser: keep the currnet, until you hear otherwise
<Hobbsee> (by me or steve)
<geser> ok
<giskard> slomo, uh, it build-deps only on libndesk-dbus1.0-cil
<giskard> or at last it links only to NDesk.DBus.dll
<giskard> uh yes, the configure.ac is wrong
<slomo> jdong: is it released yet?
<slomo> jdong: afaik no
<jdong> slomo: it's out... as of 12h ago :D
* sistpoty is afk for a while now
<sistpoty> later folks
<afflux> anyone for reviewing http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4442 ?
<Hobbsee> afflux: feature freeze is on - likely no point
<Hobbsee> afflux: if it's never been in ubuntu before
<swarog> hello
<afflux> ah, alright. so next release with it would be 7.10?
<Hobbsee> oh, it looks like they may accept on an "is needed" basis
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> hi swarog 
<swarog> Hobbsee: can you take a look at revu for something?
<Hobbsee> what is it?
<Hobbsee> feature freeze is here - all uploads will only be accepted on an "is needed for release" basis
<swarog> Hobbsee: crap :(
<tonyyarusso> Anybody with time to kill?  I finally got my package to build (ie, I think I fixed all of MY errors), but it is "confused" and I need to troubleshoot the actual source now - not my strong point.
<swarog> well, its some simple script, nothing much
<swarog> Hobbsee: chrootbin
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: can try
<afflux> Hobbsee: it isn't needed ;) alright, so i've been to slow. what a pitty ;)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I have debs for x86 and amd64, which do you need?
<Hobbsee> afflux: by a few days
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: the source.  x86
<Hobbsee> swarog: hrm.
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperCommunication is interesting, too.
<swarog> Hobbsee: something particular to pay attention to?
<Hobbsee> swarog: not really, was just what i was reading
<Hobbsee> you probably want to pay attention to !schedule
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I'm working on trying to upload stuff somewhere for you, which will take a while.  In the meantime, here's what seem to be the problem: Not everything has changed names.  ie, the program is supposed to be kompozer, but what my deb created was a /usr/bin/nvu, which then fails to run.
<Hobbsee> er....?
<tonyyarusso> exactly.
<Hobbsee> something buggery in the makefile?
<tonyyarusso> kompozer.net for the original tarball and a description.
<tonyyarusso> Maybe.
<Hobbsee> yeah, just found it
<AnAnt> bdmurray: ping
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: ping, could you review acon (http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4471), it is a bug fix not a new release
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Okay, I'm going to go grab breakfast (just got up), but I'm putting various files of note at http://www.tonyyarusso.com/files/ for you to look at.  Just give me a hilight if you find anything, and I'll be back in a bit.
<mafix> hi together.. would some one review my upload http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4474 it's my first upload
<ScottK> AnAnt: For bug fixes I think you are supposed to just attach a debdiff to the bug and subscribe "Ubuntu Sponsors for universe" to the bug, not upload to revu.
<AnAnt> ScottK: I must first file a bug, right ?
<ScottK> If there isn't one, yes.
<ScottK> AnAnt: Here's one I did yesterday - Bug #87236
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87236 in postfix-policyd-spf-perl "Incorrect file reference in long summary in debian/control" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87236
<AnAnt> ScottK: How do I use debdiff ?
<ScottK> Build the fixed package and then you will have .dsc files for both the old and new versions.  Then debdiff oldpackage.dsc newpackage.dsc > patchname
<ScottK> I usually use packagename.debdiff for the patchname.
<AnAnt> cool
<ScottK> man debdiff for details.
<ScottK> mafix: Is there a good reason why you build depend on an obsolete library: "build-depends-on-obsolete-package build-depends: xlibs-dev" from http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/tangerine-0702230820/lintian
<Hobbsee> AnAnt: sometime, maybe.  debdiff is better
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: right.  i'm very sleepy, try poking me tomorrow
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Ok.
<mafix> ScottK: yes i don't now if there exists a replacement.. on the other side the lindian file is outdated - is on from the old pacakge
<AnAnt> Hobbsee: ok, will try that
<ScottK> mafix: It's true that the lintian on revu is old, but I'd expect that makes it likely that the package is REALLY obsolete.  I'm no expert, but I'd suggest you find out if a newer library will do.
<Hobbsee> mafix: apt-cache show xlibs-dev
<mafix> ScottK: can you explain me how i can add a new lindian file to the revu upload? adding it with the hash to changes?
<Hobbsee> mafix: you dont.  the lintian file on REVU is specific to that machine
<Hobbsee> ScottK: actually, that machine is dapper, iirc, now
<Hobbsee> hobbsee@tiber:~$ cat /etc/issue
<Hobbsee> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<Hobbsee> yep
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Dapper is good.  My primary desktop is still Dapper.
<ScottK> Hooray! My last new package for Feisty just made it out of the NEW queue and built successfully!
<lastnode> guys, does anyone know if there were any bcm43xx improvements in the Feisty spec?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<tonyyarusso> hi
<AnAnt> StevenK: regarding the bug report, should I assign it to Myself ?
<bddebian> Hello tonyyarusso
<ScottK> AnAnt: I think you wanted ScottK and not StevenK (sorry StevenK).
<AnAnt> StevenK: and if I put a bug fix (I am the maintainer btw), shall I change the Status to Fix Committed or Fix Released ?
<AnAnt> ScottK: regarding the bug report, should I assign it to Myself ?
<ScottK> No.
<AnAnt> ScottK: and if I put a bug fix (I am the maintainer btw), shall I change the Status to Fix Committed or Fix Released ?
<ScottK> Leave it unassigned and subscribe U-U-S to the bug.
<AnAnt> StevenK: sorry & thanks
<ScottK> They (the U-U-S) use those fields to mean stuff to them.
<tonyyarusso> ikonia_: I'm working on (slowly) uploading the relevant source package files to http://www.tonyyarusso.com/files/.  The package is called KompoZer, and is a stopgap bugfix of Nvu.  I finally got it to build without errors, but now after installing the .deb, the binary is /usr/bin/nvu, not /usr/bin/kompozer, and running that gives "Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting."
<ScottK> Once someone commits the bug they
<ScottK> oops
<tonyyarusso> @ bddebian, ScottK, and anyone else that's been following too ^^
<ScottK> They'll generally mark it fix committed.
<ikonia_> tonyyarusso checking your files now
<ScottK> From there on you keep an eye on it ane once the binaries are built you mark it fix released.
<AnAnt> UUS is ?
<ScottK> AnAnt: Ubuntu-Universe-Sponsors.  See the bug I gave you earlier for an exampe.
<AnAnt> ok
<ScottK> exampe/example.
<AnAnt> bddebian: Hello & Hide
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: From the little bit that I have been following, does kompoZer have it's own mozilla source inside the package?  If so, does it have the option to build with an external package?
<bddebian> AnAnt: Got your message, I'll look at it soon, I have a meeting at 10:30
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: Unfortunately I'm about to get in my car and drive 2 hours each way to do 15 miutes worth of work...
<AnAnt> bddebian: well, I was told to file a bug report & put a debdiff there instead
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: The source tarball has a mozilla/ dir if that's what you mean for the first part, not sure about the external package thing.
<ScottK> AnAnt: What you should probably do is either here or in a comment on REVU ask one of the MOTUs to archive that upload so it'll be clear it doesn't need review.
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: Hehe, sounds like fun.  Well, there's a good chance I'll still be having issues when you get back if you're still interested; if not, meh.
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Typically what they'll do is give an option to configure to build with an external "mozilla" instead of the "internal" source
<bddebian> AnAnt: OK, do you have a bug already?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Okay, and what does that do for me?
<bddebian> Well for 1 thing we don't use "mozilla" :-)
<AnAnt> bddebian: yeah, archive it please
<AnAnt> here is the bug #87328
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87328 in acon "acon doesn't load keymap. Control keys won't work if not run using sudo" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87328
<AnAnt> that bot is marvelous !
<AnAnt> ok, so I filed the bug & attached a debdiff. anything else I should do ?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: There was a compiling info page; I'll see if I can find mention of that.
<ScottK> AnAnt: Wait.  You can harrass bddebian if you want.
<AnAnt> ScottK: Erm, I think I do that a lot already
<AnAnt> oh and I subscribed UUS
<ScottK> That's the process.
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> thanks
<AnAnt> ScottK: btw, does the reportbug utility file the bug in LP ?
<ScottK> The Ubuntu one does, I think, but I've never actually reported a bug using it.
<AnAnt> ok, thanks
<ScottK> mafix: Look at the last two lines of your debian/copyright - there's some generic boilerplate there.
<mafix> ScottK: thanks is removed.. 
<tonyyarusso> How on earth does a 30 MB source become a 23 KB .deb?
<mafix> ScottK: uploaded the change.
<ScottK> OK.  I'm not an expert.  That was the last obvious thing I saw.  Hopefully someone else with more experience will jump in now...
<lucascle_> Hi guys!
* tonyyarusso waves here too
<lucascle_> I have a proposal for the universe: Look at http://www.codeblocks.org/
<lucascle_> There's even an ubuntu version of this
<tonyyarusso> Do you happen to know if an Ubuntu person did the build and would be good for the maintainer, or if upstream did it?
<lionel> lucascle_: I would say you should list it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates
<lionel> but it is listed already
<lionel> a package has been uploaded to REVU long time ago but looks like package has been abandonned
<lionel> there is a Debian ITP
<lionel> and by the way, Feisty is now in freeze: we can not upload new packages :(
<Toadstool> g'morning MOTU world!
<tonyyarusso> g'mornin'
<lucascle_> But look here: http://forums.codeblocks.org/index.php?topic=5243.0
<tonyyarusso> If you're looking for a project, start going through things on http://www.tonyyarusso.com/files/ and figure out why this package is buggered like it is...
* Toadstool reads the meeting minutes
<Q-FUNK> any Apport expert here?
<pochu> Q-FUNK: pitti
<pochu> Q-FUNK: (in #ubuntu-devel)
<LaserJock> hi dholbach 
<dholbach> hi LaserJock
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Have you heard about the funness of kompozer lately?
<bddebian> Heya dholbach
<LaserJock> so it's looking more like MC == motu-uvf == motu-sru ;-)
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: nope
<bddebian> w00t
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: The binary that gets installed by the .deb I was finally able to build is /usr/bin/nvu, not /usr/bin/kompozer, and it fails to run :(
<tonyyarusso> "Cannot find mozilla runtime directory. Exiting."
<bddebian> Why is wxwidgets2.6 a native package?
<LaserJock> because it's so heavily hacked up?
<dholbach> LaserJock: we preferred to have a motu-uvf team who does the job quickly. if you have complaints about that, please mail the mailing list
<LaserJock> dholbach: no complaints, just wonder sometimes if we're just putting too much on too few
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Someone mentioned looking for an "external build" option or some such, but I haven't come across it yet.
<LaserJock> if you guys can handle it I can't think of better people, I just don't want to have our super stars get burned out ;-)
<dholbach> LaserJock: there was the existing uvf team of 3 people, we found that it was too small to handle requests during the hard freeze - you know the "here's my debdiff give it an ACK please"
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: is the mozilla dir hardcoded?
<dholbach> we decided to not have a weeklong voting process
<LaserJock> sure, but then 2 MC volunteered :-)
<dholbach> LaserJock: we'll have voting processes for uvf and sru for next release and I'm sure that we'll have different faces on those teams
<LaserJock> dholbach: heh, I'm not worried, don't worry
<LaserJock> you guys are doing an awesome job
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Honestly, I don't even know what that means.  I'm listening.  :)
<dholbach> LaserJock: ok super... I wouldn't want it to look like "always the same people who get the job"
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: well, perhaps the path it's looking for the mozilla runtime directory is set in the code somewhere
<LaserJock> dholbach: no, no. I didn't mean in a privileged "get the job" way, I just think it can be unhealthy if the same people have to take all the responsibility
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Maybe.  What can I grep for to look?  Hobbsee suspected the makefile.
<LaserJock> in a "lets make the MC do all the work" kind of way
<dholbach> LaserJock: I agree
<bddebian> crimsun: You aboot?
<dholbach> LaserJock: we'll change that for next cycle (which is not SO far away)
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: that's a good start
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: but also check the actual code (greping for mozilla or something)
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Why does kompozer's tarball extract to a mozilla dir?
<tonyyarusso> what on earth is this - teehee "client.mk:IMGLIB2_CO_MODULE = mozilla/modules/libpr0n"
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: That's the way it comes...  Nvu was the same way.
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: first hopeful, client.mk:TOPSRCDIR := $(CWD)/mozilla
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: What are you building this against?  We don't even have mozilla packages in the archive anymore do we?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: building against?
<tonyyarusso> you mean the build-deps?
<bddebian> More or less, yes
<tonyyarusso> This is what I used: Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5), autotools-dev, libgtk2.0-dev, libidl-dev, libjpeg62-dev | libjpeg-dev, libungif4-dev, libz-dev, bzip2, libfreetype6-dev, libxft-dev, zip, unzip, autoconf, libx11-dev, libxt-dev, libxp-dev
<LaserJock> cubicool: did you specify http://<full path to repo> ./ ?
<LaserJock> if you go to http://<full path to repo> do you see the .debs and a Packages.gz file?
<cubicool> LaserJock: yes, http://downloads/apt is working like it should, in terms of pure HTTP.
<cubicool> I see Package.gz and the single deb. Of note is that the Packages file use ./$PACKAGE, is this the error?
<LaserJock> ok, and what errors do you get when you use deb http://downloads/apt/ ./
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: ANy more thoughts?
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Do you know if this app even runs?
<cubicool> LaserJock: I don't get any errors at all! It says it "gets" the Packages file, but I am not able to apt-cache search the package after updating.
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: At this point, no not really.
<tonyyarusso> I *should*, since theoretically it's just bugfixes on top of Nvu, which was always fine.
<LaserJock> cubicool: try apt-ftparchive packages . /dev/null | gzip -c9 > Packages.gz in the directory with the .debs
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Again, it looks very mozilla centric and I don't know that we have "mozilla" in the repo anymore.  Do you know that it works with the firefox codebase?
<cubicool> LaserJock: Yes, that gives me the exact same output as dpkg-scanpackages
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: I believe so, yes - from what I've read.  Not the most current FF though, likely.
<bddebian> OK
<LaserJock> cubicool: ok, so it said it download the Packages.gz ok when you did an apt-get update ?
<cubicool> Hit http://downloads ./ Packages 
<LaserJock> cubicool: ok, and is this package named differently than one in the other repos?
<cubicool> LaserJock: yes...
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: I'm going to attempt it in non-debianized fashion and see what happens.
<LaserJock> heh, I meant differently than all the others in the other repos, but I'd imagine you figured that out
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Yeah, I think that is a good idea!
<cubicool> LaserJock: yes... it's name is test-foobar, just to test this.
<LaserJock> cubicool: and apt-cache search test-foobar gives you nothing?
<cubicool> not a thing.
<LaserJock> how odd
<LaserJock> can you pastebin the Packages file for me?
<cubicool> Sure...
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: meanwhile, re the naming thing - should I leave it as /usr/bin/nvu if that turns out to not be a mistake, or is that bad form since it's not the package name?
<bddebian> I personally think it's dumb but I don't know that it's against "policy" :)
<cubicool> LaserJock: Ah screw it... :) I really appreciate your help though. :) i really don't feel like wasting anymore time on this... our Debian users will just have to do it manually, I could honestly care less. :)
<cubicool> LaserJock: seriously though, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: I agree it's dumb.  The question is how much work it would be to change :)
<tonyyarusso> gaaah
<bddebian> Probably a lot
<tonyyarusso> if he could care less it means he does care...
<tonyyarusso> that was my guess too.
<tonyyarusso> ln -s /usr/bin/nvu /usr/bin/kompozer ;)
<bddebian> Yep :)
<bddebian> I have a really dumb question that I should know
<bddebian> WTH is control.in in /debian for?
<tonyyarusso> what's in it?
<bddebian> It's pretty much debian/control with some weird flags
<tonyyarusso> huh.
<bddebian> sheesh the lintian overrides on wxwidgets are nuts
<bddebian> dholbach: Should the wxwidgets2.8 package include the changelog entries from 2.6 ?
<dholbach> yeah, why not
<bddebian> OK, thx
<siretart> bddebian: you packaged wxwidgets2.8?
<bddebian> I'm looking at it
<siretart> :)
<crimsun> bddebian: debian/control is generated from debian/control.in based on compile-time ENV vars
<bddebian> Ugh, so I have to update it?
<siretart> brrr. sounds scary
<bddebian> crimsun: Oh, while you are here, do you know why it's currently a native package?
<crimsun> you would want to make changes to debian/control.in, I would think (unless wxwidgets has changed underneath me?)
<crimsun> bddebian: Adrian Bunk once filed a bug saying it should be non-native, but Ron Lee's rationale was that it is native (since he's also upstream) and includes the debian/ dir
<crimsun> I don't really buy that rationale, but I'm certainly not going to argue with Ron about his packaging
<bddebian> Well I'm looking at 2.8.  Hmm
<siretart> *sigh* same rationale for bzflag, which is native as well.
<bddebian> That's "dumb" :)
<siretart> I remember an NMU which made it non-native
<siretart> just to make it native again with the next maintainer upload
<bddebian> OMG my eyes.. 
* dholbach waits for NoMoreSourcePackages
* bddebian averts eyes from debian/rules
<crimsun> yeah, that debian/rules is hairy
<bddebian> No shix
<crimsun> vlc's isn't much better
<bddebian> yeah I've seen that one too
<pochu> siretart: could you take a look at bug 86318? :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86318 in gajim "Version 0.11.1 of Gajim has been released. Please update" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86318
<tonyyarusso> dholbach: NoMoreSourcePackages?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NoMoreSourcePackages
<bddebian> control.in is crap
<dholbach> stop whining :)
<dholbach> debian-gnome team uses it all over the place
<bddebian> dholbach: That's what I'm good at :-)
<tonyyarusso> Say, could I scp -r /var/cache/pbuilder from one machine to another?
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Answer: with some hackery, yes, it does run.
<tonyyarusso> Dude, and it has a logo.  Now, I need to make an xpm of that somehow.
<tonyyarusso> found the xpm - I win, kinda.
<tonyyarusso> Does it matter what size an .xpm is for the menu?
<bddebian> Yes, shouldn't be over 32x32 iirc
<tonyyarusso> weird - Firefox's is 128^2
* bddebian crosses his fingers and pbuilds wxwidgets2.8
<mafix> would some one review my first package at revu http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4477 - it would be greate
<tonyyarusso> mafix: I don't think your changelog is supposed to have things like "* fixed dependencies - removed xlibx-dev with xorg-dev and removed all deps which are allready deps in xorg-dev" until it's been in the repos and you're updating it; it should just be "Initial release".
<tonyyarusso> That would be a good comment to add on revu or something, but probably not there.
<mafix> tonyyarusso: thanks for the input will change it
<tonyyarusso> mafix: I think with new reqs you have to have an @ubuntu.com address in the maintainer field of control - someone else would know more on that.
<tonyyarusso> (I thought the build tools yelled at you if you didn't, so I'm surprised you succeeded without)
<geser> it didn't yell because the version doesn't contain ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> geser: aaah, right.
<tonyyarusso> nvm
<tonyyarusso> mafix: In addition to the statement saying that _your_ debianizing work is GPL and linking to the text, you should have a link to the full text of the license immediately following the GPL preamble in copyright.  See http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/kompozer-0702221825/kompozer-0.7.7/debian/copyright for an excessively complicated example.
<geser> mafix: the version should be 0.3.0-0ubuntu1
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, and then you'll need an @ubuntu address with that.
<tonyyarusso> And that's the limit of my knowledge to check :P
* tonyyarusso goes back to pondering his own package..
<mafix> geser: yes that's right.. how could i forgot it.. i will change the version to 0.3.0-0ubuntu1 
<mafix> tonyyarusso: thanks for that.. 
<ptitdav69> mafix, in debian/control, Maintainer field should be Ubuntu MOTU Developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com> and another field XSBC-Original-Maintainer: <you_email_address> (I think) 
<mafix> ptitdav96: thanks... didn't know that..
<tonyyarusso> I think it's only Ubuntu MOTU if you don't want to take responsibility personally.  If you can commit to supporting it for 18 months, you would put yourself, and that if not, right?
<tonyyarusso> @ ptitdav69 
<ptitdav69> I think that you should use it (Ubuntu MOTU) if you don't have an @ubuntu.com address ... don't know :s
<tonyyarusso> Does postinst run with root priv?
<geser> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> cool
<mafix> hi, i changed now the version version to 0.3.0-0ubuntu1 but lintian prints the fallowing warnings - is that normal?
<mafix> W: tangerine source: changelog-should-mention-nmu
<mafix> W: tangerine source: source-nmu-has-incorrect-version-number 0.3.0-0ubuntu1
<geser> mafix: that's normal, you can ignore it
<mafix> geser: thank's
<ptitdav69> geser, is it because we modify the Maintainer field + XSBC-Original-Maintainer?
<geser> ptitdav69: you mean that warning?
<ptitdav69> yes geser, excuse me
<geser> linda and lintian don't know anything about ubuntu versioning and interpret it as a NMU and do the checks for NMUs
<ptitdav69> okay, thanks geser :)
<tonyyarusso> I wonder why we don't do Ubuntu modifications of linda/lintian?
<geser> I'd guess it's because nobody regarded it as important enough to do it
<tonyyarusso> as long as there's a reason :P
<tonyyarusso> That gods might love me after all - I've been able to reach the Kompozer author :)
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: \o/
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: And he says there's a chance he might get authorized to call it Nvu 1.1, btw.  Hopefully before beta freeze, if I'm going for an exemption.  Just e-mailed him the two patches I'm applying so far too.
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> LaserJock: I see you're not happy with motu-uvf?
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> hello
<LaserJock> ajmitch: bah, it's not that I'm not happy
<ajmitch> 'concerned' :)
<LaserJock> it just seemed funny to me to read the minutes and have you and crimsun be the volunteers
<LaserJock> because we get back to the "same people doing everything" problem
<ajmitch> it was more trying to spread the load, given the extra tasks we were chucking on motu-uvf
<LaserJock> sure, it makes sensed
<ajmitch> would you prefer to be on it?
<LaserJock> heh, not particularly
<ajmitch> maybe bddebian would?
<LaserJock> but I guess maybe I would have preffered it to be asked at a general MOTU meeting rather than a MC meeting
<bddebian> would what?
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if other people would have offered or not, but I just feel bad for the MC if it ends up that they just run everything
<ajmitch> well it was our first meeting, we're bound to annoy someone
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> it's not annoying
<LaserJock> I would have been annoyed if you had volunteered me
<ajmitch> hehe
<LaserJock> since I wasn't there
* ajmitch volunteers LaserJock to take his place
<LaserJock> lol
* ajmitch wonders if he should redirect his ubuntu.com mail to a more reliable place
* ajmitch wonders how many people will confuse 'ubuntu ultimate edition' with ubuntu, thinking that canonical released both
<geser> bddebian: be a member of motu-uvf
<bddebian> geser: Nah, I suck :-)
<ajmitch> that's your answer to everything
<geser> bddebian: when do you don't suck?
<bddebian> When I blow? :)
<ScottK> He doesn't suck when he's advocating my packages...
<ScottK> I also give him big props for being willing to embrace the suck that is the courier package.
<bddebian> ScottK: Notice you aren't getting any rebuttal? ;-P
<GNUro> are the "Format" field of the control file deprecated? 
<AnAnt> bdmurray: ping
<AnAnt> bddebian: Hello & thanks, what do you mean by "keep an eye on the build " and what is definition of " all successful" ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: If it builds successfully on all intended architectures
<GNUro> pong
<AnAnt> bddebian: how do I know that ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/acon/1.0.5-0ubuntu3
<bdmurray> AnAnt: pong
<AnAnt> bdmurray: you interested in gplcver package ?
<AnAnt> bdmurray: I saw that you are subscribed to the sync request I made for it
<bdmurray> AnAnt: which bug was that?
<AnAnt> bddebian: oh, ok, so I should change its status now ? or someone else should do that ?
<bddebian> AnAnt: You should be able to.  That way you get the Karma ;-)
<AnAnt> what Karma ?
<bddebian> Oh man..
<AnAnt> bdmurray: #84857
<AnAnt> bddebian: just looked it up in a dictionary, something in Hinduism ?!
<bddebian> AnAnt: https://launchpad.net/~aelmahmoudy/  Top right corner :-)
<AnAnt> bddebian: does it appear in elinks ?
<AnAnt> oh found it
<AnAnt> oh , some sort of points
<AnAnt> what do I do with thouse points ?
<AnAnt> bdmurray: bug #84857
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84857 in Ubuntu "Please sync gplcver 2.11a-3 (unstable) from Debian" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84857
<bddebian> AnAnt: Dunno, it's just "cool" I guess :)
<AnAnt> ok
<AnAnt> well, gotta go
<AnAnt> bye
<ScottK> bddebian: Proving that there are in fact cases where you don't suck (was AFK).
<bddebian> :-)
<LaserJock> anybody know how to strip of the last character on a line in a bash script
<LaserJock> I've got an annoying ' at the end of the lines
<bddebian> LaserJock: Not me, sorry :-(
<bddebian> Later folks
<LaserJock> cya bddebian 
<TheMuso> LaserJock: Does every line have the character at the end?
<LaserJock> yes
<TheMuso> You could do something like this. I just tried it here, and it worked for me: cat temp | sed -e "s/'$//g"
<TheMuso> change temp to the variable/filename
<LaserJock> oh yeah, doh
<TheMuso> Mind you, I am no regular expression expert.
<LaserJock> perfect
<LaserJock> ok, now to convert bytes to MB
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, what's this script meant to do?
<LaserJock> ohhh, nothing much
<LaserJock> I'm wanting to check the speed of my mirror updates
<Fujitsu> *cough*
<Fujitsu> Ah...
<LaserJock> so I timed it
<LaserJock> but now I adding up how much it actually downloaded
<Fujitsu> Bah, stuff you, you stupid LP beta redirection.
<ajmitch> hehe
<LaserJock> I like it :-)
<Fujitsu> I want to see the old one so I can work out why my bug thing isn't working any more.
<LaserJock> that way I don't have to remember to put the stupid beta. at the front
* ajmitch is slowly forgetting what the old ui looks like :)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, I like it too, but it'd be nice to selectively turn it on and off (ie. not for 2 hours at a time).
<LaserJock> yeah, I wonder who came up with that time period
<Fujitsu> Would it be that hard to have an on/off button?
<ScottK> My question would be is it any faster?
<Fujitsu> ScottK, `it'?
<ScottK> The launchpad beta
<Fujitsu> Of course not!
<Fujitsu> It's LP./
<ScottK> I wasn't actually expecting it, but one can hope....
* Fujitsu blinks.
<LaserJock> it's all blingy
<Fujitsu> Why am I getting 403s when I attempt to wget motuscience's +packagebugs?
<LaserJock> Ubuntu may not ship with compiz as default, but LP might ;-)
<Fujitsu> Oh [insert CoC-nonfriendly word here]  you LP.
<Fujitsu> `We've noticed excessive/strange activity coming from your IP address, so we're disabling accesss for now. Please contact... etc'
<Fujitsu> Two page gets an hour is excessive? Impressive.
<LaserJock> LOL
<LaserJock> I can't believe they turned you off
<Fujitsu> I'm straining poor little LP, aw..
* Fujitsu looks for Elliot Murphy.
<LaserJock> well, I had a talk to mrevell today
<LaserJock> about our need for data
<Fujitsu> And?
<Fujitsu> Is something going to actually IMPROVE!?
<LaserJock> he said that once 1.0 is done XML-RPC will be the priority
<ScottK> Bug #87432 is available for any MOTU is search of a merge to upload.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87432 in kdissert "Kdissert - Merge of debian 1.0.6.c-2" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87432
<Fujitsu> ... so it's blocked indefinitely.
<Fujitsu> 1.0 was meant to be declared in early December last year.
<LaserJock> well, I don't know
<LaserJock> LP's kinda similar to Debian that way ;-)
<Fujitsu> Since when should User-Agent strings include contact details? (especially for things that request only 1 (I thought it was 2, but it's only 1) page an hour?)
<LaserJock> well, I said we can probably get by until Feisty is released
<LaserJock> but I said we *have* to have more data for Feisty+1
<Fujitsu> We've got a lot of bugs, not many people, and a dodgy interface with which to get data of the bugs. Not a good combination, and it's only going to get worse.
<LaserJock> I was thinking about Debian BTS
<Fujitsu> Is there a timeline at all for 1.0? Before Lenny is released?
<LaserJock> like how ajmitch can get the whole darn thing
<LaserJock> I wonder if they can do like an export of Malone for MOTU to use
<Fujitsu> An export of universe bugs, none of which should be private, should be doable, surely.
<LaserJock> because I wonder how fast the xml-rpc interface will be
<Fujitsu> But that probably reveals Canonical trade secrets in the database schema.
<Fujitsu> `Not' would be the best description.
<lifeless> Fujitsu: universe bugs can be private
<Fujitsu> Plus they'd disable your IP for overuse.
<lifeless> e.g. security fixes
<lifeless> Fujitsu: elliot's nick is 'static' IIRC.
<LaserJock> but they should be able to export all the non-private bugs to some format (plain text or something) that wouldn't reveal and "trade secrets"
<Fujitsu> lifeless: Who would handle them? There's not been a universe security team for more than a month or so, and pitti/keescook don't handle universe unless a patch is provided...
<Fujitsu> lifeless: Yep, I've pinged him in #launchpad.
<lifeless> Fujitsu: thats a different question. 
<ajmitch> hi lifeless 
<Fujitsu> My point was there's no point having them private, because there's nobody to see them. ... so I doubt there'd be private ones.
<Fujitsu> Otherwise, the situation is even worse. We've got universe security bugs that we don't actually know about, even though they're reported! Terrific!
<Fujitsu> Morning, Hobbsee.
<ajmitch> good morning Hobbsee 
<TheMuso> Heya Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> hey Fujitsu!
<Hobbsee> hey ajmitch, TheMuso :)
<Fujitsu> LaserJock: Has any other route to the data than XML-RPC been mentioned?
#ubuntu-motu 2007-02-24
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: not that I know of
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I'm open to suggestions
<LaserJock> not sure if LP is
<Fujitsu> I really think we need a copy of the data like ajmitch is able to get. LDAP and XML-RPC should be approximately equal in their impracticality for use on a large scale, no?
<ajmitch> not necessarily, if there's a good way of doing complex queries
<ajmitch> though it could be useful to have the data
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure the LP people would like a number of people making enormous numbers of XML-RPC queries regularly, really. Considering what was done to my 24-query-per-day bot.
<StevenK> Fujitsu: It got neutered?
<ajmitch> cut off at the knees
<StevenK> Hrm. That's a little more brutal.
<Fujitsu> StevenK, ha. ha.
<geser> ScottK: uploaded kdissert
<StevenK> Fujitsu: Gee, bitter much?
<Fujitsu> Aha.. I'll run it on the other IP assigned to that box.
<Fujitsu> StevenK, course not.
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: was this for motu-science bugs?
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Yes.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: I'll talk to kiko about that, that just seems weird
<LaserJock> and since it's MOTU Science I have a stake in it ;-)
<Fujitsu> It says to talk to static, and I've pinged him.
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.
<Fujitsu> It's up and running again now, anyway. I'm glad that box has two IPs.
* Fujitsu kills off a few bugs.
<LaserJock> Fujitsu: yeah, but that's going to be a serious issue if we need to screen-scrape a bunch of stuff
<Fujitsu> LaserJock, screenscraping isn't an option. It's simply too inefficienty.
<LaserJock> no, but in the mean time that's what we've got
<LaserJock> and if we get shut down from even doing what we've got it's an  issue
<Fujitsu> True.
<crimsun> geser: xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting 1.7.2.git20070210-1 is /much/ better than feisty's current version.
<ajmitch> how much better?
<Fujitsu> crimsun: Is there a package of it available somewhere?
<geser> crimsun: have you a deb for i386 lying around somewhere?
<crimsun> tiber.tauware.de:/var/cache/pbuilder/result//xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting_1.7.2.git20070210-1_i386.deb
<crimsun> let me move that
* Fujitsu will be glad to not depend on 915resolution once -modesetting is up to scratch.
<crimsun> geser: http://tiber.tauware.de/~crimsun/xserver-xorg-video-i810-modesetting_1.7.2.git20070210-1_i386.deb
<crimsun> ajmitch: simultaneous output to CRT and LFP w/ dri enabled and no tweaking of xorg.conf required to use CRT's modes
<ajmitch> useful
* ajmitch should try it on the laptop
<ajmitch> since I've got a spare monitor sitting here
<geser> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> np
<ajmitch> does it need anything else special, like an unuploaded xserver?
<crimsun> nope
<ajmitch> ok, good
<ajmitch> I'll dist-upgrade anyway, this laptop is about 3 weeks behind
* ajmitch waits
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: for?
<ajmitch> 12:51 < ajmitch> I'll dist-upgrade anyway, this laptop is about 3 weeks behind
<ajmitch> Need to get 58.2MB/298MB of archives. After unpacking 3445kB will be used.
<Hobbsee> ah right
<sistpoty> hi folks
<tonyyarusso> hey
<sistpoty> hi tonyyarusso
<sistpoty> Hobbsee: we can't downgrade supertux... my girlfriend will kill me if we do *g*
<LaserJock> how do I tell a shell script that variable is a int?
<TheMuso> LaserJock: There is no typesetting in shell scripts./
<TheMuso> So you can simply do Variable=1
<TheMuso> or whatever
<ajmitch> hey sistpoty :)
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
<LaserJock> TheMuso: really? my shell script complains
<TheMuso> LaserJock: What are you trying to do with the variable/
<LaserJock> hehe, I just put it in the wrong place, nvm me
<LaserJock> TheMuso: I'm trying to do a variable=variable+number
<LaserJock> just to add up numbers
<LaserJock> I wouldn't have thought addition would be too hard, but my brain isn't work too well
<sistpoty> LaserJock: imo adding numbers is a bashism iirc
<LaserJock> but it works?
<sistpoty> in bash it does
<LaserJock> maybe I should have just used python
<sistpoty> hehe
<tonyyarusso> What does it mean in debian/rules if something is in parentheses?  I have "(cd mozilla && for i in ../debian/patches/* ; do patch -p0 < $$i ; done)", and thought it interesting that it never does cd ..
<LaserJock> I just want to add up the file size of a bunch of files
<Toadstool> LaserJock: you can use `expr $a + $b`
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: it will start a subshell and execute the commands within (..) in this subshell
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: ah, thanks
<sistpoty> np
<LaserJock> Toadstool: expr 1+1 gives me 1+1 not 2
<LaserJock> Toadstool: oops need spaces
<LaserJock> nick Laser_away
<tonyyarusso> I think I found my error?  Report in half an hour or so :)
<jabra> anyone know why there is no libtcl-perl
<jabra> or libtcl8.4-perl
<sistpoty> interesting... dholbach is not a member of ubuntu-dev
<Fujitsu> sistpoty, how's that strange?
<sistpoty> well... it's just interesting ;)
* sistpoty is just cleaning up motu according to the proposal of mdz
<Fujitsu> Are you preparing for the Great Inactive MOTU Purge?
<Fujitsu> I'll take that as a yes :P
<Fujitsu> So ubuntu-dev will just have ubuntu-core-dev and motu as members?
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: right... and thus I'm just aligning motu to ubuntu-dev
<Fujitsu> Good idea.
<sistpoty> which is a pretty boring job 
<Fujitsu> I can imagine.
<Fujitsu> It'll be nice to have the list reduced to active people, rather than having all these people who haven't touched anything in a year.
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: well, that's a different task I'm currently not following... 
<Fujitsu> But it is another task that mdz suggested, I didn't mean that you were doing it :)
<sistpoty> Fujitsu: ajmitch, dholbach and gpocentek will tackle this
<Fujitsu> Indeed, I just read the minutes of the meeting.
<sistpoty> :)
<Fujitsu> Good to see the council up and running, making decisions :)
<sistpoty> yay, finally :)
<Fujitsu> I never thought I'd see the day when we had a good decision-making structure.
<ajmitch> we do? :)
* ajmitch can probably drop out of ubuntu-dev & motu
* Lathiat watches his inbox get spammed
<Fujitsu> Pardon, ajmitch?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: I'm in -core-dev, so I'd have implicit -dev membership
<Fujitsu> Lathiat: Because you're an admin of motu?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: then do it now... would safe me work :P
<Fujitsu> ajmitch, true. But you're more a motu.
<Lathiat> yeh its spamming me about all the member changes
<sistpoty> ajmitch: ah, no... I'm through A already :)
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: sad to say
<sistpoty> Lathiat: blame me
* Lathiat blames sistpoty ;)
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch> sigh, I have email coming through again, but I wonder if I lost the mail that was queued
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Sounds inconvenient.
<ajmitch> quite
<tonyyarusso> I have a somewhat odd thing that I need to do, and I'm not sure how to go about it.  There's some naming nonsense in the package I'm doing, so what I want is to have installing the package do 'ln -s /usr/bin/name1 /usr/bin/name2' (needs root priv, btw).  I tried putting that in debian/packagename.postinst, but that results in the following when building the .deb:
<tonyyarusso> cp: `debian/kompozer//usr/bin/nvu' and `debian/kompozer//usr/bin/nvu' are the same file
<tonyyarusso> I need it to copy the existence of a symlink, not the file it points to.
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: maybe  cp --no-dereference
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: maybe you also want to create the symlink during build time (so that it's part of the package), so you could use dh_link
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: Could well be (cp's man isn't very explanatory about what those mean...).  However, the cp is being called by dh_install, not stated explicitly, so I have no idea how to pass that switch.
<tonyyarusso> Ah, didn't know there was a dh_link - that might make more sense hopefully.
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: but dh_install won't put things in the postinst, would it?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi sistpoty
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: I think the postinst is done prior to that...not sure.  dh_link's man suggests that it could be the ticket anyway.
<ajmitch> yay, more ignorant reporting on osnews.com
<ajmitch> hi bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya ajmitch
<ajmitch> stating that there are 541 RC bugs holding back debian etch
<ajmitch> conveniently ignoring that *many* of these will be on packages not in etch, or tagged etch-ignore
<sistpoty> hehe
<sistpoty> any new insider infos when it will be released?
<sistpoty> or rumors? *G*
<ajmitch> I don't know, should we run bets on whether feisty will release first? ;)
<ajmitch> since it'll be a few weeks after the last kernel upload
<sistpoty> *g*
<ajmitch> since they still need the new kernel (still0, d-i RC2 for installation testing, and then a few weeks extra
<pochu> ajmitch: if you have a moment, could you take a look at bug 86318? thanks in advance :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86318 in gajim "Version 0.11.1 of Gajim has been released. Please update" [Low,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86318
<ajmitch> uh, why me? :)
<pochu> ajmitch: because you are a motu-uvf member ;)
<pochu> ajmitch: do we still need 2 oks, or with one is enough? because daniel approved it...
<LaserJock> sistpoty: shy did you deactivate zul?
<LaserJock> *why
<ajmitch> pochu: 1 extra ok is enough
<pochu> ajmitch: so what do you think? :)
<bddebian> Yeah, why didn't you de-activate me? :-)
<ajmitch> pochu: I added my ok to it
<ajmitch> bddebian: because you're special
<pochu> ajmitch: that's fine :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: probably because zul_ identifies as core dev ;)
<pochu> ajmitch: could you also upload it? ^_^
<ajmitch> that's asking a lot
<bddebian> heh
<ajmitch> what's with the broken debdiff?
<ajmitch> new upstream release, but no new upstream code there
<sistpoty> LaserJock: sorry, was afk for a moment
<sistpoty> LaserJock: because he isn't a member of ubuntu-dev
<ajmitch> pochu: if you want it updated, please provide the appropriate orig.tar.gz, .diff.gz & .dsc
<bddebian> ajmitch: Then can you review wxwidgets2.8 and libphp-jpgraph? :-)
<pochu> ajmitch: give me a second :)
<ajmitch> bddebian: hah
<bddebian> :'-(
<ajmitch> wxwidgets2.8 is not a small change
<ajmitch> it's a big, ugly library
<bddebian> No shix :-)
<ajmitch> and the debian maintainer is adamant about keeping it a native package
<ajmitch> and will probably descend on your house seeking vengeance
<sistpoty> hehe
<ajmitch> I see you've kept versioned python deps in there
<ajmitch> +Suggests: wx2.8-doc, wx2.8-examples, python2.5-xml
<ajmitch> python2.5-xml doesn't exist
<bddebian> I know that's part of that stupid control.in crap
<bddebian>  python=V-xml
<ajmitch> get in & cleanup
<ajmitch> if you knew there were still issues, why ask me? :)
<bddebian> And if he is upstream and maintainer why the hell isn't 2.8 in Debian yet?
<ajmitch> because he's... interesting
<bddebian> I forgot about that one.  I had it fixed before I realized I had to use the control.in
<bddebian> I almost disabled that stuff
<ajmitch> and libphp-jgraph is a new package?
<bddebian> Not sure.  We have 1.x in the archive but it's PHP4 only.  This is 2.x which supports PHP5
<ajmitch> I see I typed it wrong
* ajmitch checks copyright
<sistpoty> I guess it might make sense to grant a general uvf-exception for the remaining php4 packages
<ajmitch> ah yes, QPL
<bddebian> Yeah :-(
<ajmitch> this is why debian bug 281535 is tagged wontfix
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 281535 in libphp-jpgraph "libphp-jpgraph: New upstream release" [Wishlist,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/281535
<ajmitch> I'd say there's a very good chance this wouldn't be allowed in universe
<ajmitch> but I can't say for sure
<ajmitch> they confuse things a lot with using commercial vs open source
<bddebian> But doesn't QPL.txt say it's freely re-distributable?
<ajmitch> but README says that the QPL doesn't apply for commercial use
* bddebian HATES licensing crap
<ajmitch> even though it says 'open source use'
<bddebian> Hmm
<bddebian> What makes it "Commercial Use" ?
<ajmitch> at least the debian maintainer is of the opinion that this is not free software
<ajmitch> which you clearly saw in debian/copyright, since you added stuff in there
<bddebian> yep
<bddebian> Isn't it the same license as libqt?
<ajmitch> no
<ajmitch> it states that the QPL applies under certain circumstances
<sistpoty> does it have rdepends? is it popular? if not, I'd opt to devote the new version to multiverse and be happy
* ajmitch had never heard of it
<bddebian> sistpoty: A few
<bddebian> tutos2
<tonyyarusso> QPL?  which one is that?
<bddebian> Oh and gforge-web-apache
<ajmitch> gforge-web-apache Recommends: libphp-jpgraph
<bddebian> Hmm
<ajmitch> besides, you'd need to make sure that you don't break reverse depends by introducing a new version
* ajmitch is going to leave in a few minutes anyway
<pochu> done :) can anybody upload it? bug 86318. Thanks motu people! :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86318 in gajim "Version 0.11.1 of Gajim has been released. Please update" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86318
<bddebian> Well, I was just trying to "help"
<nixternal> how do we have sun-java6-bin when java.com only has java5?
<sistpoty> we're modern?
<sistpoty> *g+
<pochu> nixternal: http://java.sun.com/javase/6/
<nixternal> ya, just seen that
<nixternal> yay debconf
<pochu> ajmitch: could you take a look at the gajim upload? I've uploaded what you requested :)
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: I don't think dh_link worked...something's weird here.
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: what exactly do you want to achieve?
<tritium> Wow, lots of launchpad email :)
* sistpoty hides
<tritium> heh
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: I want to have symlinks in /usr/bin such that /usr/bin/name2 points at /usr/bin/name1, with name1 being what would normally be installed by the package.
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: and name1 is not a symlink, right?
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: correct.  name1 is an actual binary.
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: then dh_link should actually do it's job... let me look at an example....
* tonyyarusso sighs
<LaserJock> hmm, did synaptic move again?
<pochu> I'm going off to bed :) If you can sponsor my upload of gajim (bug 86318), I would really appreciate it! Good night MOTUs!
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86318 in gajim "Version 0.11.1 of Gajim has been released. Please update" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86318
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: yep, works for me:
<sistpoty> >> cat min12xxw.links
<sistpoty> /usr/bin/min12xxw /usr/bin/linktomin12xxw
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: and you got no cp errors building with that?
<LaserJock> what the heck is Ubuntu Ultimate?
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Ubuntu + bad codecs, I think
<ajmitch> LaserJock: knockoff distro with automatix, lots of codecs, etc
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: I just apt-get source'd min12xxw and put debian/min12xxw.links in there, that did the trick.
<pirothezero> yo i just had a quick question, this is the place to have some software added to the repos right? If i have something that I want sent out i find someone who can upload it and each time i update/added support i give them the new binaries?
<LaserJock> they need another one?
<ajmitch> "Automatix 2 & Automatix Bleeder (in case you want additional software)"
* ajmitch shudders
<ajmitch> http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/index.html
<LaserJock> pirothezero: we deal with source packages
<LaserJock> pirothezero: you can request a package
<pirothezero> ah ok 
<sistpoty> or even better put a source package to revu
<LaserJock> or you can learn to package and contribute a package yoursel
<LaserJock> f
<pirothezero> all that info in the links int eh motd?
<sistpoty> !revu
<ajmitch> LaserJock: don't worry, they promise an "ubuntu ultimate gamers edition" as well :)
<ubotu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<sistpoty> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<pirothezero> thanks
<sistpoty> np
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: one of the weird things is that the error is happening during dh_install, NOT dh_link, and I _think_ dh_link runs after dh_install.
<LaserJock> ajmitch: I just got an email reply to my FF email asking where to download it :-)
<ajmitch> haha
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: are you sure you have only non-links in your .install files?
<ajmitch> sistpoty: what do you think of getting wxwidgets2.8 in?
<sistpoty> ajmitch: I wouldn't want to transition packages to it yet, but I don't see a reason to not get it in
<sistpoty> well... does wxwidgets2.4 still have rdepends?
<ajmitch> yes
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: Yeah.  Without out my linking attempts, it creates /usr/bin/nvu and /usr/bin/nvu-config.  I want /usr/bin/kompozer and /usr/bin/kompozer-config pointing at those.  My kompozer.links is "usr/bin/nvu usr/bin/kompozer" and "usr/bin/nvu-config usr/bin/kompozer-config" on the two lines.
<ajmitch> so we'd have 3 versions of the same libs 
<sistpoty> yep :/
<ajmitch> and we'll have to deal with the merge (which won't be clean) for feisty+1
<LaserJock> the most notable one I see is audacity
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: that should be right, correct?
* ajmitch has some packages that need cleaned up this week (and UVF exceptions granted)
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: yes, that should be right
<sistpoty> well, I'm really undecided on wx2.8
<LaserJock> I think it's kinda nice to get something in quick before we actually plan on transitioning
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: have you tried DH_VERBOSE=1 in debian/rules? might give you a clue what's actually going on for dh_install/dh_link
<sistpoty> (export DH_VERBOSE=1 even)
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: I'll try that.
<sistpoty> imo 2.4 is really outdated, so I guess we should first try to transition the remaining 2.4 stuff to 2.6 and then decide wether we want 2.8... what do you think?
* bddebian goes back to his hole
<LaserJock> sistpoty: but it wouldn't hurt to throw 2.8 into Universe would it?
<bddebian> Mez!!
<Mez> bddebian, 
<crimsun> is 2.8 in shape worth supporting for 18 months?
* Mez slaps sistpoty 
<sistpoty> ?
<crimsun> i.e., /can/ we support it for 18 months?
<sistpoty> iirc wxwidgets with even version numbers were quite stable and supported from upstream, right bddebian?
<crimsun> yes
<bddebian> Supposedly but what do I know? :)
<tonyyarusso> Does anybody know how to pass switches to cp when it's being run as a sub-process of dh_install?
<sistpoty> so I tend a little bit to get rid of 2.4 and have 2.8 once thats done
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: no, you can't, at least that's what I get from looking at dh_install (and I particularily don't speak perl)
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: I can't mimic the behaviour either - using cp in all kinds of configurations on its own does it just fine.
<tonyyarusso> this is so odd...
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: got some build log on a pastebin?
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: no.  when this one, which is being run verbose, is done maybe I will
<sistpoty> ok, I'll take a look then
<sistpoty> hm... been thinking again, maybe it might make sense to throw in 2.8 now and then transition 2.4 stuff to 2.6... that way we'd have more time to react on 2.8 bugs. however I still can't say I'm 100% decided ;)
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: This is the relevant part:
<tonyyarusso> dh_install --sourcedir=debian/kompozer cp -a debian/kompozer//usr/bin/nvu debian/kompozer//usr/bin/
<tonyyarusso> cp: `debian/kompozer//usr/bin/nvu' and `debian/kompozer//usr/bin/nvu' are the same file
<tonyyarusso> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<LaserJock> siretart: that's what I was thinking, but I don't know either
<LaserJock> crimsun's got a point about supporting it for 18 months
<LaserJock> !info packaging-guide
<ubotu> Package packaging-guide does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<LaserJock> !info packaging-guide feisty
<ubotu> Package packaging-guide does not exist in feisty
<LaserJock> :(
<LaserJock> but it's there
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: how do your install files look like?
<tonyyarusso> usr/bin/*
<tonyyarusso> usr/lib/kompozer/*
<crimsun> why are you passing that "cp -a ..." stuff?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: dh_install is doing that, I believe.
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: do you have the complete log somewhere? or the source package? might be easier to look at it than to make blind guesses ;)
<sistpoty> LaserJock: well, I'd rather have to support 2.8 than 2.4 for another 18 month... 
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: putting the entire source package up takes a long, long time.  I can get you debian/ reasonably easily though.
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: would be a start, though I won't promise that I get the whole picture then ;)
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: and maybe the complete build log? *g*
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: They'll be showing up on http://www.tonyyarusso.com/files/ shortly.
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: where is that log?
<crimsun> you'd pass that via --logfile foo.txt
<crimsun> [presuming pbuilder] 
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: And if I didn't ?
<crimsun> it would be a good idea to use it? :)
<tonyyarusso> crud..lol
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: you've got install and kompozer.install in debian?
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: No.  Must have forgotten to delete that from the web upload?
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: where do you see that?
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: just did a dget on the dsc in your web directory
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: and in it found?
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: I'm just testbuilding... but I guess I've found it
<tonyyarusso> tell me what you think you know, b/c I'm still lost.
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: if I'm correct, dh_install will copy files from debian/tmp to debian/<packagename>, so passing it --sourcedir debian/<packagename> seems like a bad idea
<sistpoty> however that behaviour changed during debhelper compatibility versions and I'm not 100% sure about what's going on there now ;)
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: Could be.  I got the --sourcedir thing out of a rules file meant for Edgy.
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: Should I try with just 'dh_install', not 'dh_install --sourcedir debian/kompozer' then?
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: I changed make DESTDIR=... as well as droppoing --sourcedir, but it's still building for me
<sistpoty> (to DESTDIR=debian/tmp)
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: Completely?  Mine builds fine mostly and doesn't error out until the very end.
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: no, it's still compiling, so I can't say if there are errors yet ;)
<tonyyarusso> ah, ok.
* sistpoty is out for a cigarrette waiting for the build to finish
<bddebian> w00t :-)
<ScottK> ?
<bddebian> ScottK: I'm a fellow smoker ;-P
<ScottK> Ah.
<sistpoty> oh, nice... now it bailed out with a different reason. looks, like it's install stuff to debian/tmp/kompozer instead of debian/tmp
<tonyyarusso> iiiinnteresting
<ScottK> Apparently a change will do a better job of fixing the problem (and actually show up in the debdiff) if you remember to apply the change to the source file in question...
* ScottK goes back and actually makes the change instead of just writing a changelog entry saying he did...
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> but I thought changelog was magic, and as soon as you described the change it wrote all the code for you..
<ScottK> It's even worse in my case.  I'm backporting a fix from a newer release so I just have to copy/paste and I forgot to do that...
<ScottK> Made for a very compact debdiff.
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: no, for this dpkg would need to be linked against libjustdoit, see http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2005/04/msg00004.html
<tonyyarusso> lol
<tonyyarusso> nooooooooo
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: Did you get "dh_install: kompozer missing files (usr/bin/*), aborting"
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: yep
* tonyyarusso cries
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: Did you have it with or without dh_link running?
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: without, since it's called later
<tonyyarusso> right
<tonyyarusso> well crud
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: I'm just having another run...
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: in case I won't have succes, s.th. that you can do is to install the build dependencies, and do a make -f debian/rules on your machine
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: that way you can see the exact state of what gets installed where at the moment it breaks
<tonyyarusso> sistpoty: ah, cool
<sistpoty> make -f debian/rules binary even
<StevenK> Or just 'debian/rules binary'
<bddebian> or dpkg-buildpackage -us -nc :-)
<StevenK> debian/rules binary is shorter. :-P
<sistpoty> hehe
<StevenK> bddebian: Oh, please test your uploads before uploading them. I just spent most of last night sorting out the mess cyrus-imapd-2.2 had gotten into.
<bddebian> ??
<StevenK> bddebian: It's set to be compiled against libdb 4.3, but due to upstream stupidity, it links against libdb4.4
<StevenK> bddebian: Trying to run one the servers in a chroot would have told you that it was broken very quickly.
<ScottK> Bug #87489 has a fix ready for upload if anyone is interested...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87489 in pypolicyd-spf "Processing to skip localhost for SPF checks does not work for IPv6" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87489
<sistpoty> tonyyarusso: sorry, still no success for me
<sistpoty> however dawn is breaking and I really should be in bed now.
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<bddebian> Me too, gnight gang
<StevenK> ScottK: Looking now.
<ScottK> StevenK: Thanks.
<StevenK> ScottK: Looks great, uploading now.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<LaserJock> mwuahaha
* LaserJock drops a planet bomb
<ScottK> On?
<LaserJock> umm, planet
<ScottK> Not this one then, I assume...
<ScottK> If two different Ubuntu packages provide Python modules that have the same python module name, is there a standard answer on how to deal with it?  Is it update alternatives?
<ScottK> They're modules that one might want to have both installed, but I don't see how...
<LaserJock> ScottK: they do the same thing?
<LaserJock> or just happen to have the same name
<ScottK> They're both sql libraries, but for different version of sql
<ScottK> The relevant bugs are bug #86552 and bug #87493
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86552 in python-sqlite "[apport]  package python-sqlite failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86552
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87493 in python-pysqlite2 "Conflicts with python-sqlite" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87493
<ScottK> Both are in Main, but if it was easy, I thought I might provide a patch (I helped someone figure this out in #ubuntu+1 last night).
<ScottK> LaserJock: Any suggestions?
<LaserJock> hmm, not really
<LaserJock> can you put the 2 version in a different place?
<minghua> rename the module with version number and make a symlink to the unversioned module?
<ScottK> minghua: That's similar to what update-alternatives would do.
<ScottK> If it was just single files, I could figure it, but with Python modules I'm not sure about all the other magic that happens behind the scenes during install.
<minghua> ScottK: sorry, neither do I (know the python magic stuff)
<ScottK> No problem.  At the very least if they conflict at least people will get a sensible error message.
<minghua> yeah, making them conflict with each other until someone complains sounds a good solution with minimal effort
<LaserJock> hmm, can we even downgrade supertux if we wanted to?
<ScottK> You could just leave it and call a new package supertux-stable (although I really don't understand the fuss).
<LaserJock> I kinda do
<LaserJock> it's annoying when you are trying to work on unstable releases and then somebody goes and releases that in a stable distro
<LaserJock> it's, as they say, an honest mistake
<LaserJock> but since we'd be effectively increasing the number of users using their unstable release (and bug reports/complaints) I can see the issue
<ScottK> That certainly cuts short any debate.  I think I'll go to bed now...
<nixternal> don't you people ever sleep?
<Fujitsu> nixternal, of course not.
<Fujitsu> What do you think we are?
<minghua> the ones that do sleep usually can't keep up and get kicked out, like me
<minghua> :-(
<Fujitsu> minghua: You sleep!?
* Fujitsu calls the MOTU Council to expel minghua from our ranks.
<nixternal> heh
<Fujitsu> Sleeping is not permissible!
<minghua> well, I think I was expelled last time when they found out that I didn't know the origin of the name MOTU
<Fujitsu> I didn't know that either :P
<imbrandon> youngins
<imbrandon> never watched HE-MAN ?
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> imbrandon: next they'll say that they don't know what "council grayskull" was in reference to
<Fujitsu> I've only known that since the origin-of-MOTU discussion a number of months ago. What was HE-MAN (other than the origin of these names)?
<ajmitch> look on wikipedia :)
<RAOF> Fujitsu: You *don't* know the He-Man?
<minghua> I think both Fujitsu and I knew the origin of MOTU in a discussion about the name "grayskull council"
<Fujitsu> That's right, minghua.
<Fujitsu> RAOF, correct.
<Fujitsu> He-Man is ancient. I'm not. That's why!
<ajmitch> it's a classic!
<Fujitsu> Not in my experience.
<imbrandon> ajmitch, hehe
<Fujitsu> Anyone know where I can get some of those newly-discovered weapon-wielding monkeys to use on my mother? She's saying that this is `slave labour' and that I shouldn't do this without being paid... Gaaaha.
<ajmitch> it is slave labour
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, thats why i used the irc name cringer the other day , cringer was prince adams ( aka HE-MAN's ) pet cat that became battlecat
<imbrandon> ahh the olden days
<ajmitch> prince adam holbach
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: I was wondering why you chose such a name.
<RAOF> Fujitsu: http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2005/12/16 will tell you more about He-Man than Wikipaedia :)
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Wouldn't Mr. Holbach be He-Man himself? He is sort of the leader!
<ajmitch> http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=815
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: blame jono
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: prince adam is he-man :)
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Hehe. OK.
<ajmitch> ah, the bottle dance :)
<Fujitsu> Hm, why doesn't motu-council on LP have a proper name.
<Fujitsu> *?
<ajmitch> because it hasn't been set
* ajmitch is sure imbrandon remembers that evening of the bottle dance :)
<imbrandon> oh yea
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> smoke break, brb
<ajmitch> or the one where we all get led astray (by jono) trying to find the crazy buffet :)
* Fujitsu shakes his fist at all you UDS-goers.
<imbrandon> hahah i think jono blamed that one on me
<Fujitsu> I might actually be able to go to LCA next year, and meet some FOSS people.
<Fujitsu> That will be interesting.
<imbrandon> but he was the one that knew where the place was, then we had to wait on Seveas and elkbuntu  ;)
<imbrandon> anyhow smokie time, brb
* ajmitch would like to get to LCA next year
<ajmitch> it's reasonably late in the month though (starting 28th jan)
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: Is it? Crap, that'll interfere with school.
<ajmitch> 28.JAN-02.FEB
<Fujitsu> Aha, but I won't have school next year. Forgot that.
<ajmitch> from the site
<ajmitch> you'll be finished end of this year?
<Fujitsu> Correct.
<ajmitch> or going to get the dole & sit at home? :)
<Fujitsu> But that probably means I'll have to pay insanely more, 'cause I won't be a full-time student.
<ajmitch> why not fulltime?
<Fujitsu> I'll probably finish off the TAFE course and work during 2008, then uni in 2009. I'll still be younger than most of the others. Of course, it's possible I'll be heading of to uni next year... Not decided yet :S
<ajmitch> ah right
<ajmitch> what would you do at TAFE?
* ajmitch knows people that have started uni at 16
<Fujitsu> Currently doing the Advanced Diploma of Computer Systems Engineering part time, and have been for the past 2 years.
<ajmitch> interesting
<ajmitch> what does it teach you?
<Fujitsu> A friend of mine dropped out in year 9 and headed off to do philosophy at uni immediately.
<ajmitch> philosophy? strange person
<Fujitsu> Teach? Not a whole lot so far. A bit of stuff in the CCNA courses I didn't know, but otherwise no.
* ajmitch didn't start doing uni stuff until the last year of high school
<Fujitsu> Yes, very strange indeed. Strangest person I know.
* ajmitch waits for the rest of the mail to trickle in
<ajmitch> mail that has been sent to me is slowly getting through :)
<Fujitsu> How long was it missing for?
<ajmitch> only about a day & a half
<ajmitch> most of it seems to be here now
<imbrandon> re
<Fujitsu> `only'? That's a fair while.
<Fujitsu> Better than 4 days, I guess. That was painful.
<ajmitch> yeah, well the isp had issues with antivirus & spam stuff :)
<Fujitsu> Stupid ServerPronto+Dapper, and dodgy RAM. That server has had its share of issues.
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> I should probably start redirecting my mail through a server I control
<imbrandon> heh
<Fujitsu> I would host my mail here, but stupid Optus blocks port 25.
<ajmitch> I wouldn't host my mail on my home DSL without a secondary MX
<ajmitch> it'd just be asking for trouble, given telecom's reputation
<TheMuso> Evening all.
<ajmitch> hey TheMuso 
<ajmitch> it is evening now, just got dark outside :)
<imbrandon> heya TheMuso 
<imbrandon> 230am here, and thundering like a mofo
<imbrandon> hopefully we dont drop power, i hate working when the generators are on
<ajmitch> hehe
<ajmitch> you're at work still?
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: I've had two outages on this cable link in the 3 years we've had it. One was 5 minutes, the other about 2 hours. That's it.
<imbrandon> ajmitch, yea till 8am
<ajmitch> imbrandon: I thought you'd given up those night shifts
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Do you always do night-shifts?
<ajmitch> Fujitsu: that's pretty good
<TheMuso> imbrandon: Its stormy here too.
* ajmitch hates to think of the mountain of mt dew cans imbrandon must have there
<TheMuso> haha
<imbrandon> hahah i have one dew + one amp/dew
<Fujitsu> ajmitch: That was my point. It's incredibly reliable :)
<ajmitch> imbrandon: one tower of each? :)
<Fujitsu> What is this Mountain Dew thing?
* Fujitsu wikipedias it.
<imbrandon> zomg, you dont know mt dew?
<imbrandon> poor deprived child
<TheMuso> Fujitsu: The only outages that we've had have been the fault of Telstra.
<TheMuso> Otherwise, solid as a rock.
<Fujitsu> Our work ADSL connection is terrible, and Telstra broke it for 3 days in January.
<ajmitch> imbrandon: you're making me thirsty, and the supermarket is still open :)
<TheMuso> Mountain Dew is actually quite nice.
* TheMuso taps his glass of cold water.
<TheMuso> ajmitch: Plenty of fluid from the tap.
<ajmitch> though there's a supermarket open 24/7 less than 10 min walk from here, so I can't use that as an excuse
<ajmitch> yeah, that's all I've been drinking today
<imbrandon> ajmitch, hehe
<TheMuso> ajmitch: That would be convenient.
* ajmitch could do a caffeine run at 4am if he wanted
<nixternal> woohoo!!!
* imbrandon looks for his usb cable for the camera
* nixternal falls on the floor and dies
<ajmitch> haha
* ajmitch has his usb cable hanging off the side of the monitor
<nixternal> oh lord, imbrandon and a cam for his puter, stay off of netmeeting people!!!
<imbrandon> cam for the phone
<imbrandon> usb to get the pics off
<nixternal> valid excuses
<ajmitch> I don't think I'll take a photo of my desk at the moment
<ajmitch> it's just a bit messy
<elkbuntu> imbrandon, only cause my ankle was fscked
<imbrandon> ajmitch, http://www.imbrandon.com/misc/dewdewdew.jpg
<imbrandon> heya elky
<ajmitch> evening elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> heyas
<ajmitch> imbrandon: good self-control
<imbrandon> a 1 ltr + a tall boy mt dew AMP
<imbrandon> ;)
* TheMuso had to visually check what elkbuntu just said. Speech made it sound totally different from what it actuallywas.
<ajmitch> that'd last you about 20 minutes?
<elkbuntu> TheMuso, hehe
<imbrandon> bout 6 hours at work, i cant goto the head every 5 minutes here
<imbrandon> ;)
<ajmitch> ah, those memories of uds ;)
<imbrandon> heh
<ajmitch> you're going to seville, are you?
<imbrandon> trying my darndest
<elkbuntu> did anyone else find it refreshing each night to go back to the hotel to a toilet that felt normal?
<ajmitch> good luck
<imbrandon> hahaha
<ajmitch> elkbuntu: you mean one that wasn't heated?
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, indeed
<ajmitch> google has interesting facilities
<Fujitsu> ... heated toilets? That's insane.
<TheMuso> Now that sounds plain weird.
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, yeah
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, nah, you must have never hit a cold toliet seat ;)
<ajmitch> that's only the start of it
* TheMuso has several times.
<elkbuntu> ajmitch, imbrandon, who was it that actually got to touch the scooters?
<elkbuntu> apparantly someone did
* ajmitch touched one, but not a live, running one
<Fujitsu> Scooters?
<imbrandon> mtempton and ummm
<imbrandon> someone else rode one
<ajmitch> how google people get around campus
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, the googleplex official mode of inter building transport
<ajmitch> imbrandon: you mean mneptok
<imbrandon> yea
<ajmitch> crazy lurt
<ajmitch> s/lurt/kurt/
<imbrandon> kurt
<Fujitsu> How very odd Google is.
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, well it is a long walk to many of the buildings
<imbrandon> makes sense
<Fujitsu> I guess.
<imbrandon> google is actualy like alot of company campus's arround the valey
<imbrandon> but everyone makes a deal about google
<ajmitch> google is fairly widespread there
<ajmitch> they don't want people to waste time walking everywhere if they don't have to
* ajmitch still rates google's cafeteria highly
<imbrandon> yea the food was pretty good there 
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> praaaawns :)
<elkbuntu> or shrimp as you loonies call them
<Seveas> google people are 3 meters from here
<Seveas> (FOSDEM :))
<imbrandon> heya Seveas 
<Fujitsu> Hi Seveas.
<elkbuntu> hey seveas
<ajmitch> Seveas!
<Seveas> ajmitch!
<Seveas> (and hi to all)
<coNP> geser: do you think wesnoth 1.2.2 can make into feisty?
<geser> coNP: it depends if you can convince motu-uvf to grant a uvf exception
<coNP> geser: okay, so I was not sure if that version counts as a new feature, or mostly bugfixes
<ajmitch> it's a new version, so it needs a uvf exception
<coNP> thanks, ajmitch 
<Lutin> hay there
<ajmitch> it shouldn't be hard to get, looks like bugfix releases
<Lutin> hum..do someone know if it's possible to have my email adress @ubuntu.com changed from lutin- to lutin ?
<Fujitsu> Lutin, you need to change your LP name to lutin, then file a support request about it.
<Lutin> Fujitsu: heh, LP name already owned so I can't :/
<Lutin> *sigh*
<imbrandon> holly shit
<ajmitch> ?
<imbrandon> i'm screwed as far as freetime next month
<imbrandon> like fskin 0
<imbrandon> litterly
<ajmitch> work killing your time?
<imbrandon> gawd
<imbrandon> we JUST got an email saying manditory 56 hours a week all next month
<imbrandon> e.g. 5 days away
<imbrandon> gawd
<ajmitch> mandatory?
<ajmitch> that's crazy
<imbrandon> yea we got a huge new account and ...... jesus
<imbrandon> that means i will work ummm .....
<imbrandon> 8am to 8pm monday and tuesday , 4pm to 8pm wednessday , and 4pm to 8pm thursday , 12am to 8am then 4pm to 8pm friday and saturday and 12am to 12pm sat and sunday
<imbrandon> jesus
<imbrandon> hrm is that right
<ajmitch> have fun :)
<imbrandon> man i want a raise
<imbrandon> fsk this
<Fujitsu> Lutin: If the other account hasn't been used recently, you can probably convince the LP people to let you take the name. I've seen it done before.
* Hobbsee waves
<Fujitsu> Hey Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> hi Fujitsu!
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon :)
<Fujitsu> Hi imbrandon.
<imbrandon> moins Fujitsu 
<ajmitch> evening Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hi ajmitch 
<Lutin> Fujitsu: I guess 0 karma, no team membership and a dead email is considered 'no used recentely' ;)
<TheMuso> Evening Hobbsee.
<Fujitsu> Lutin, probably, yep.
<Hobbsee> hi TheMuso :)
<imbrandon> Lutin, most likely ;)
* TheMuso is finding himself busy with musical related activities for the next 6 days.
<TheMuso> Which is somewhat of a change for me, and the busiest I've been in a while.
<Lutin> Fujitsu: fill a support request is enough, or do I need to poke some LP people ?
<Hobbsee> Lutin: support request is enough
<Lutin> Hobbsee: ok, thanks
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: so waht's happening with beryl?
<Hobbsee> or is giskard doing it?
<giskard> i'm not doing it
<giskard> i can do it, but last time people told me that imbrandon was working on it
<giskard> Hobbsee, and, i don't have a ubuntu pc right now (it died 2 days ago) so i'm not able to do a good/clean work
<Hobbsee> chroot?
* Hobbsee notes imbrandon went afk again
<GNUro> 'lo!
<cbx33> do we have seamonkey in ubuntu anywhere?
<geser> no
<giskard> siretart, ping
<cbx33> what do people use for webdevelopment here?
<Hobbsee> cbx33: nvu
<Hobbsee> cbx33: or raw html, etc
<cbx33> Hobbsee, it hasn't been updated in almost 2 years
<cbx33> is it any good?
<giskard> which is unmaintained upstream/distro.
<cbx33> last time i used it, it had issues with css
<Hobbsee> dunno
<cbx33> ok
<geser> isn't somebody working on kompozer which should be nvu 1.1?
<Hobbsee> there was an unofficial patch, which tonyyarusso was working on
<imbrandon> sorry was afk , umm as i've told people in the past i have done some beryl work and /might/ do some more but as of this moment everything i have done is either a) in the archive or b) in beryl svn and havent touched it in weeks
<imbrandon> and welcome anyone else to touch it at will
<imbrandon> ;)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: smart answer :)
<Hobbsee> giskard: there you go.
<imbrandon> cbx33, nano or vim ;)
* TheMuso uses drupal for any websites he works on now.
<cbx33> imbrandon, hahah
<giskard> Hobbsee, i don't have access to a Desktop ubuntu machine, as i told you before :(
<Hobbsee> giskard: true.  was meaning when you did.  also, chroots / pbuilder works.
<imbrandon> giskard, for testing or building ? your a MOTU right ? you should have access to my build boxen
<giskard> imbrandon, yes! right, but i want test them before upload, i can do this on my laptop (which runs debian)
<imbrandon> infact i need to get those cleaned up and posted to -motu for peeps to use before i start this overtime
<imbrandon> ahh well you could load a vm but the preformance would likely not be whats needed for beryl
<imbrandon> hum ho
<imbrandon> sudo reboot
<imbrandon> err
<imbrandon> brb
* ajmitch wanders off for sleep
<cbx33> does anyone use an IDE for work in programming?
<cbx33> esp python
<tsmithe> gedit :P
<imbrandon> eric is good, or nnao
<imbrandon> nano*
<Hobbsee> ew, nano
<imbrandon> nano ftw
<Fujitsu> IDE for python? Odd concept.
<Fujitsu> Vim forever!
* Fujitsu stomps on nano.
* cbx33 is a gedit man
<imbrandon> hah, darn youngins
<phanatic> cbx33: wingide, you can get a free licence, if you can prove that you're an open source developer, and won't use it for commercial apps
<cbx33> ahh i see
<cbx33> i've seen people using eclipse
<cbx33> and indeed i tried it out for a short while
<imbrandon> eric is gpl and good
<imbrandon> ;)
<phanatic> wingide consumes much less memory, and it's a lot faster, has doc and debugging features, but it's not open source :(
<phanatic> (compared to eclipse)
<imbrandon> apt-cache show eric
<imbrandon> Description: full featured Python IDE eric is a full featured Python IDE written in PyQt using the QScintilla editor widget. Some highlights
<imbrandon> ;)
<phanatic> i didn't like eric that much, but maybe i should give it a try again :)
<imbrandon> welp time to write a bit of php
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Urgh, why?
<cbx33> yuk yuk
<cbx33> I had to do that today too
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, just to do some updates via cron that are already php scripted
<imbrandon> and i dont wanna rewrite the whole thing
<imbrandon> so i just patch the existing script ;)
<pochu> hello :) 
<pochu> slomo: could you upload bug 86318? It's approved :) by daniel and andrew
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86318 in gajim "[UVF Exception]  Please, update Gajim to 0.11.1" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86318
<c5jr> Hello
<imbrandon> ehlo
<Kioshen> moring c5jr 
<c5jr> Evening Kioshen, it is after 20:00 here, but still over 30 C
<c5jr> Thailand is a fun place, visit sometime :)
<Kioshen> I would like to :)
<Kioshen> you pay for the plane ticket ;) ?
<c5jr> Haha I wish I had that kind of money
<c5jr> Although once you get here your expenses can be _very_ minimal.
<pirast> could anyone have a look at bug 87543 and do an upload?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87543 in dvdrip "DVDRip new release" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87543
<pirast> , please
<c5jr> OK, pirast, do you need a deb made of those or just upload all files in that directory?
<pirast> c5jr, no just upload the dsc at http://gamesplace.info/opensource/ubuntu/dvdrip/dvdrip_0.98.2-0.0ubuntu1.dsc
<c5jr> Cool
<pirast> c5jr, yeah 
<pirast> :-P
<c5jr> haha :D
<Hobbsee> pirast: does UVF require 2 or 3 acks now?
<pirast> hobbsee, 2 afaik
<Hobbsee> right
<pirast> hobbsee, they set it to confirmed and that means that it is okay :-)
<Hobbsee> right
* Hobbsee test builds
<pochu> mmm
<pochu> pirast, Hobbsee: then could you upload gajim? (bug 86318) It has 2 oks, and it's confirmed by a motu-uvf member :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86318 in gajim "[UVF Exception]  Please, update Gajim to 0.11.1" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/86318
* pochu looks for a sponsor :)
<Hobbsee> pirast: done
<pirast> hobbsee, thanks :-)
<pirast> let's see if changelog-closes-bugs works 
<Adri2000> doesn't
<Hobbsee> it doesnt
<Adri2000> soyuz isn't ready for it yet I believe
<Hobbsee> pochu: grabbing it now
<pochu> Adri2000: I think so :)
<pochu> Hobbsee: ty! :)
* Hobbsee ntoes that Adri2000 is a MOTU
<pirast> but why is it set to implented?
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: did you do any REVUing during the sprint, and before/after?
<pirast> when it does not work?
<pirast> :-(
<Adri2000> Hobbsee: a bit, yes
<Adri2000> pirast: the dpkg side is implemented, the soyuz side is another spec
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: are you working with the ubuntu-universe-sponsors, too, and getting that list down?
* Hobbsee doesnt remember
<Adri2000> yep
<Hobbsee> neat
<pirast> jhhoui
<pirast> :-(
<pirast> why did I fix dvdrip then? :-P
<pochu> hehe
<Hobbsee> pirast: hrm?
<pochu> where is that list?
<pochu> topic :)
<Hobbsee> pochu: the bugs that ubuntu-universe-sponsors is subscribed to
<Hobbsee> basically, ones waiting to be sponsored
<pochu> oh, hehe :)
<pochu> Hobbsee: I contribute to increment that list :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> as long as it's not contributing crack, that's good :)
<imbrandon> hah rockin
<imbrandon> i just had a colo customer come in to get access to his servers and 
<imbrandon> he fired up his laptop and it was kubuntu
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> i was like w00t
<pochu> Hobbsee: ty!! :)
<pochu> now I'm going to eat :)
<c5jr> Hmm
<c5jr> I wonder if Canonical or anyone else has registered IDN transliterations of 'ubuntu'
<c5jr> I know that google has not everywhere
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yay!
<imbrandon> ajmitch, ping
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: likely asleep
<imbrandon> probably, no hurry i'll just email him
<pirast> hobbsee, look, at bug 87536, there's a debdiff waiting for upload :-P would be nice if you could upload it :)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87536 in gtkpod "[feisty]  gtkpod fails to build with gpod 0.4.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87536
<jdong> slomo: any hints for why monodevelop-0.13 fails to recognize that stetic exists? :)
<jdong> did I drop way too many patches in my selfish quest to compile? :D
<imbrandon> likely
<imbrandon> stetic is teh devil;
<jdong> ok, then approach #2
<jdong> unpack Novell RPM and use in a local ~/bin
<jdong> :D
<ScottK> ajmitch:  "[03:30]  <ajmitch> I wouldn't host my mail on my home DSL without a secondary MX" - I know this was 6 hours ago, but I was sleeping...  Secondary mx is more trouble than it's worth.  I've got chapter and verse on that if you care.
<imbrandon> jdong, diaf
<imbrandon> ( http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=D.I.A.F. )
<jdong> imbrandon: I love you too.
<jdong> imbrandon: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=DIAF I hope it isn't the bottom one.
<Lathiat> hrm all my java apps stopped working 
<Lathiat> java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed.
<Lathiat> woot.
<imbrandon> nice
<Lathiat> https://beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java5/+bug/86103
<Lathiat> hrmph :P
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 86103 in sun-java5 "azureus-> java: xcb_xlib.c:50: xcb_xlib_unlock: Assertion `c->xlib.lock' failed." [High,Confirmed]  
<bddebian> Heya gang
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<imbrandon> $query = 'select username,email from jiveUser';
<imbrandon> err
<bddebian> heh
* pochu waves
<bddebian> Hi pochu
<pochu> heya bddebian :)
<ScottK> Bug #87575 is ready for upload if anyone is available....
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87575 in pyyaml "Backport multiple upstream patches for pyyaml" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87575
<ScottK> This is the upstream says, "Gee, if someone is actually going to use the stuff I released, you better make the following changes" patch.
<c5jr> I need to set up an ubuntu system for packaging... Seems like there's a reasonable amount of demand for it here, and it isn't that hard to do.
<imbrandon> c5jr, are you a member of ubuntu-dev or -core-dev ?
<c5jr> No
<imbrandon> if so i already setup such systems
<c5jr> I do work on suriyan.org
<imbrandon> oh ok nvm
<c5jr> Right on
<c5jr> I have tried to work on the ubuntu build system that kaimon maintains, to no avail.
<c5jr> We have 'instant server' sarge based stuff we wanted to migrate to Ubuntu's build, but it proved very difficult.
<imbrandon> ;)
<c5jr> Most of the stuff didn't seem like it was written for outsiders to use.
<c5jr> Ah well, that's another day's battle.
<imbrandon> most of it wasnt
<Q-FUNK> guys, could someone test cups-pdf 2.4.2-3 (debian) on Dapper, Edgy and Feisty? I need to check that it doesn't break anything on Ubuntu.  If it works, I'll request a sync and a backport.
<c5jr> Yeah, I can definitely see the value in having a single source of a build.. We just have a buildsystem to download and run make, and an iso comes out if you have dependencies met.
<imbrandon> it can be done, there just isnt something ready made to doso
<imbrandon> not yet
<c5jr> Whch could make it harder to keep things centralized.
<c5jr> Yeah, I made a few isos that did very little...
<c5jr> Odd md5sum errors that didn't add up to me.
<imbrandon> ;)
<c5jr> :D it was fun to do and get paid for though :D
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> i like what i get paid for, i just wish i dident do so many hours of it, i have another project i wanna start this year and its looking drab
<c5jr> I know the feeling...
<c5jr> My employers seem to let me do cool stuff if it seems relatively productive most of the time they don't have an emergency.
<c5jr> But, life isn't as interesting without emergencies.
<imbrandon> hahah right
<shawarma> If I want to sponser an upload, what do I do? Assign the bug to me, fetch the package, apply the debdiff, build the source package (with -k<my key id>), test the build, and dput it? That's it?
<shawarma> Er.. And set the bug to "fix committed" of course.
<bddebian> shawarma: Yep
<shawarma> bddebian: Sound simple enough.
* ScottK looks at bddebian to see if he'll upload the change for bug #87575
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87575 in pyyaml "Backport multiple upstream patches for pyyaml" [Undecided,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87575
<shawarma> ScottK: i just uploaded it.
<shawarma> ScottK: That's why I asked. :-)
<ScottK> Ah. Thanks shawarma.
<ScottK> Cool.
<shawarma> No problem. Good work.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shawarma> ScottK: Have you gotten an ACCEPT mail?
<shawarma> It's the first time I sponsor an upload, so I'm not sure if I should expect to get one..
<Adri2000> shawarma: you should get it
<ScottK> Not yet, but LP is often slow.
<shawarma> Adri2000: Alright.
<shawarma> ScottK: true
<shawarma> Adri2000: Just me, or both of us?
<shawarma> Oh, just got it.
<Adri2000> just you, you signed the package
<ScottK> shawarma: The upload happened because I see the new version here: https://launchpad.net/~kitterman/+packages
<ScottK> Oh, I see you got it...
* ScottK just got the bugmail.
<pirast> could anyone please upload the debdiff in bug 87536?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87536 in gtkpod "[feisty]  gtkpod fails to build with gpod 0.4.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87536
<crimsun> bug 87536
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87536 in gtkpod "[feisty]  gtkpod fails to build with gpod 0.4.2" [Low,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87536
<ScottK> How does one find out why a binary got sent to new instead of automatically being released?
<geser> ScottK: there is only one reason: it's a new binary
* ScottK thought that usually it was only new source packages that went to the manual new queue.
<geser> first the source and then the binaries
<geser> if you split a package into two, the new one has to go through NEW
<ScottK> OK.  Got it.  Thanks.
* ScottK learns something new every day 
<tonyyarusso> howdy weekenders
<ScottK> Hody.
<ScottK> Howdy even.
<tonyyarusso> BAM!  I win!
<tonyyarusso> where's gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> im working why whats up?
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: It built and runs :)
* tonyyarusso does a dance
<gnomefreak> what was it?
<tonyyarusso> The kompozer thing from yesterday
<gnomefreak> what was the issue with missing libs?
<tonyyarusso> They weren't being pulled in right with dh_install.  I messed with a couple of debian/* things.
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> bbl these things are killing me :)
<gnomefreak> :( even
* imbrandon yawns
<shawarma> I forget. What's the criteria for moving something from dapper-proposed to dapper-updates?
<crimsun> for main or for universe?
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU for the latter
<crimsun> see points 4 & 5
<shawarma> crimsun: Thanks.
<tonyyarusso> Is someone familiar with dh_link?  I have a debian/packagename.links file that I'm using, and it seems to only properly apply the last of the three listed.
<imbrandon> gaim will do it
<imbrandon> err wrong room
<ajmitch> morning
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: paste the .links
<crimsun> 'morning ajmitch 
<ajmitch> imbrandon: you pinged earlier?
<imbrandon> ahh yes, PM , one sec
<tonyyarusso> usr/bin/nvu usr/bin/kompozer
<tonyyarusso> usr/bin/nvu-config usr/bin/kompozer-config
<tonyyarusso> usr/lib/nvu-0.77/kompozer-bin usr/lib/nvu-0.77/nvu-bin
<ScottK> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: ^^^
<tonyyarusso> (yes, I'm aware of how bizarre it is that nvu, nvu-config, and kompozer-bin are the ones that exist - inconsistency booo...)
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: sorry, was only three, so.. will next time
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: ideas?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: do you have a pbuilder log?
<tonyyarusso> crimsun: no
<tonyyarusso> gotta remember to make that next time, argh.
* ajmitch has pbuilder setup to always log
<ajmitch> makes it easier
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<imbrandon> w00t jabber and public email server workin
<imbrandon> now to make a webpage
<Adri2000> what do you think of the rc debian bugs "missing dep on adduser" ? in ubuntu adduser is a dependency of ubuntu-minimal, so they are not really rc bugs for us...
<crimsun> no, they still are.
<crimsun> adduser is only Priority important
<crimsun> should be trivial fixes & uploads, anyhow
<Adri2000> crimsun: ok, I will request syncs for them then
<imbrandon> if its not priority Required it should be dep'd on correct ?
<crimsun> yes, that's the contained fix
<crimsun> hence the "will request syncs for them"
<tonyyarusso> giskard: Did you ever have trouble building Nvu on PPC ?
<tsmithe> ajmitch, ping?
<ploum> Hello
<ploum> I would like to upload my first package in REVU
<ploum> I already joined the LP group
<ploum> can somebody sync it ?
<tsmithe> can i prod someone about a NEW package?
<crimsun> keyring sync in progress.
<ploum> thanks
<ploum> on the website, the login is the same that the LP one ?
<Adri2000> it's your email address
<crimsun> keyring sync completed.
<ploum> and what is the password ? The LP one or the GPG one ?
<ploum> thanks crimsun
<ploum> the "recover password" on the site gives me : 
<ploum> bash: -d : command not found
<ploum> ok
<ploum> understood (the ">" at the beginning must be removed)
<tsmithe> * can i prod someone about my NEW package?
<tsmithe> it has a bug :)
<Adri2000> tsmithe: a package which is currently in NEW?
<tsmithe> it's in the queue
<Adri2000> what is the bug?
<tsmithe> ldconfig stuffs
<ploum> The password recover always reply me "none" for my password. Is it normal ?
<tsmithe> Adri2000, it's "wired". it installs some files to /usr/lib that it uses, and others to /usr/lib/wired (by default) which was kinda untidy, so i configured it to install libs by default to /usr/lib/wired. but causes link issues. i could have a postinst script call `ldconfig /usr/lib/wired`, but i don't like that either. would it just be easier to revert the change, and have it scatter a few (not actually that many) files in /usr/lib?
<tsmithe> also, the latter solution creates the /usr/lib/wired/wired directory
<imbrandon> ajmitch, ping ( again )
<imbrandon> crimsun, got a few minutes to help me come up with a short list of packages 
<Adri2000> tsmithe: hmm, if it doesn't create problems when there are files in /usr/lib/ and /usr/lib/wired/, you can keep that and ask upstream to install them in the same place in the future
<nixternal> imbrandon: #ubuntu-meeting and get rid of a troll please?
<tsmithe> i will - i was thinking of that
<tsmithe> now, is updating a package on NEW any problem?
<Adri2000> I'd say reupload a package that is already in NEW won't work, but I'm not sure at all
<imbrandon> ajmitch, unping
<tsmithe> imbrandon, you'll know
<imbrandon> ?
<imbrandon> i wasent reading
<tsmithe> ^^^ about wired :)
<tsmithe> can it be reuploaded to NEW?
<imbrandon> iirc yes, but i have never tried it
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> asked in -devel
* Toadstool waves
<Adri2000> hi Toadstool 
<Toadstool> hey Adri2000 
<Adri2000> NEW packages need an ack from motu-uvf now? so I assign motu-uvf to the sync request?
<Fujitsu> tsmithe: I've uploaded a package on top of one in NEW before.
<Fujitsu> It works.
<jdong> where did mipmap.h disappear off to?
<jdong> it's not in there since xorg 7.2 mesa came onboard.
<Fujitsu> The only reference to mipmap.h + xorg 7.2 I can find is a complaint in the Gentoo forums saying the same thing. Terrific.
<jdong> Fujitsu: LOL wonderful! :D
<jdong> xserver-xgl does not compile anymore
<jdong> because mipmap.h went poof.
<Fujitsu> Get a new xserver-xgl, perhaps?
<jdong> Fujitsu: considering it yes :)
* jdong looks for repo
<tsmithe> Fujitsu, thanks
<jdong> Fujitsu: 10 bucks new xgl would want new glitz/mesa and ad nauseum
<jdong> ha ! dirty symlinks fixed that
<Fujitsu> Yuck!
<Fujitsu> imbrandon: Can you please attack #65964 with your core-dev release-nomination-accepting powers?
* tsmithe runs out of battery
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, k
<imbrandon> Fujitsu, done
<Fujitsu> Thanks!
<imbrandon> np
<bddebian> Heya gang
<imbrandon> heya bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi imbrandon
<Adri2000> siretart: ping, bug 82246, the changelog is missing, and you need to subscribe ubuntu-archive
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82246 in openvpn "please sync openvpn_2.0.9-4/unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82246
<LaserJock> hello MOTU Land!
<Adri2000> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hmm, I didn't know thunerbird did RSS reading
<crimsun> Adri2000: / siretart: fixed description and required info for 82246
<Adri2000> ok
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock, Adri2000, crimsun
<crimsun> heya bddebian 
<crimsun> imbrandon: pong
<LaserJock> hola senor bddebian
<LaserJock> glad to see linux.com's "Make your own packages for Debian-based systems" makes it a snap with checkinstall ;-)
<crimsun> awesome!
<LaserJock> though I'm glad to say after checkinstall they have a section called "The right way"
<LaserJock> "CheckInstall is great for quick-and-dirty package generation if all you're worried about is having an easier way to manage applications you're installing from source. However, CheckInstall packages don't pass the sniff test when you are trying to create packages that comply with distro policies."
<tonyyarusso> anyone know offhand a package that makes use of dh_link with a debian/package.links file?
<crimsun> flashplugin-nonfree
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: I know ubuntu-docs does (has a links file anyway)
<tonyyarusso> thanks
<tonyyarusso> Also, is ajmitch or another REVU person around that could fix matters if I abort a dput and leave a partial upload?
<imbrandon> crimsun, heya
#ubuntu-motu 2007-02-25
<imbrandon> crimsun, i was wondering if you ( and LaserJock if wanted ) to help me come up with a short list of common packages ( like vim-full etc ) that should be installed on the build machines
<LaserJock> tonyyarusso: I'm around
<imbrandon> so i can make sure and have the common things like cvs subversion bzr etc installed before i announce it
<tonyyarusso> awesome, found my mistake.
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Cool.  Same @earthlink.net address if that helps you track it down.
<tonyyarusso> I think that's the last time I attempt dput from home until we get a new connection :P
<tonyyarusso> (It was running for, um, five hours?)
<imbrandon> s/build/build boxes/
<tonyyarusso> Someone should make an aw-heck-I-build-a-lot-so-gimme metapackage.
<crimsun> imbrandon: I always install build-essential, devscripts, linux-headers-$(uname -r), mercurial, cvs, subversion, monotone, bzr, dpatch, cdbs, scons, quilt, pbuilder and sbuild
* tonyyarusso looks up some of those
<imbrandon> sounds like a good list to me, past that people can request things 
<crimsun> if it's a kubuntu machine, I also build-dep amarok-xine
<crimsun> if it's an ubuntu machine, I also build-dep evolution
<imbrandon> its ubuntu server ( the ones for the buildd )
<imbrandon> so really neither
<imbrandon> or both
<imbrandon> hehe
<crimsun> imbrandon: you'll probably want debhelper, too
<imbrandon> yea i had that one
<imbrandon> okies i think those are finaly ready for general user consumption
<imbrandon> well moreso than just me announcing in here
<imbrandon> thanks crimsun 
<imbrandon> plus within reason if someone asks for a package installed i'm not against it
<imbrandon> because it is only -dev and -core-dev on the boxes so there should be some level of trust
<crimsun> gosh, if you trust me, you be up a creek
<imbrandon> hehe
<shawarma> We're getting build servers?
<shawarma> shiny ones?
<tonyyarusso> say what?
<imbrandon> i have 2 setup at the moment and a 3rd installing
<tonyyarusso> oh, only for -dev and -core-dev - I'm not that cool yet :P
<imbrandon> and a 4th "someday"
<shawarma> imbrandon: Which ones? Who's paying?
<crimsun> it's all part of brandon's ominous plan to steal our ~/.id_dsa.pubs. Oh wait...
<imbrandon> i'm paying for most of them uptill now
<imbrandon> and siretart donated a sparc to use
<imbrandon> ;)
<shawarma> YES! Just what I wanted to hear!
<shawarma> I've been dying to get access to a sparc.
<crimsun> I have some pizza boxes if you'd like some sparcs
<imbrandon> so at the moment there is a i386 , and sparc ready to use, ppc is installing
<imbrandon> crimsun, rackable ones?
<imbrandon> nice
<tonyyarusso> How silly would it be to try to build a graphical application on sparc, just in case?
<crimsun> well, they're _much_ too slow to be useful, I'm afraid (they're SS20s)
<imbrandon> hehe
<shawarma> crimsun: I know next to nothing about sparcs. I just have a package that ftbfs on sparc and ia64 and I can't figure out why.
<imbrandon> the one in use now is a ultra 10, its not a speed demon but the number of sparc only bugs isnt high
<imbrandon> shawarma, are you in ubuntu-dev ?
<shawarma> imbrandon: Yup.
<imbrandon> is your ssh key on LP ?
<shawarma> yup
<tonyyarusso> The one I'm working on failed on PPC last time, but built on x86 and amd64..
<imbrandon> then ssh sparky.build.imbrandon.com and try'her out
<imbrandon> pbuilder-$dist is your friend
<imbrandon> eg pbuilder-feisty
<shawarma> ROCK!
<imbrandon> i havent made the "official" announcement , but i planned on it today
<imbrandon> so have at it
<imbrandon> lemme know if you have any issues
<tonyyarusso> To do a feisty pbuilder on a non-feisty machine, you need a feisty debootstrap, correct?
<shawarma> I've been looking for spelling mistakes in man pages of the package just to have an excuse to upload a version with some extra debugging to the build servers.
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, or the backported debootstrap
<zul> *yawn*
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: Ah.
<imbrandon> shawarma, and the i386 buildd is just build.imbrandon.com
<imbrandon> just FYI
<imbrandon> i'll makeup a doc about it soonish
<shawarma> imbrandon: Did you just go through all the mutu's on launchpad and fetch out ssh keys or have you been smarter about it?
<imbrandon> and ajmitch and myself are the admins on the boxes for the moment if anything goes crazy
<imbrandon> shawarma, i ahve a script that syncs
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: no 64-bit one then?
* tonyyarusso looks for RAOF...
<imbrandon> so if the key changes on LP it will be updated on the boxen too
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, the x86_64 is the "4th"
<tonyyarusso> righto
<shawarma> imbrandon: Ok. I just remember implementing authenticate-against-launchpad in a paramiko-based ssh server a while back.. I thought you might have smoked from the same crack pipe as me..
<imbrandon> e.g. not at the moment but is planned shortly
* tonyyarusso will need to test that eventually again
<imbrandon> shawarma, ahh cool, no , no crack like that ;)
<imbrandon> just a bash script that grabs the accounts and keys of dev and core-dev
<shawarma> imbrandon: Right.
<imbrandon> i ahvent implemented account removal yet, but as accounts only expire every two years i ahve time
* Hobbsee waves
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<Adri2000> hi Hobbsee 
<Adri2000> imbrandon: access to build machines for all motus? wow :)
<imbrandon> yes
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I have some lintian warnings (but not errors) on the resulting deb I got, and need to know how serious they are:
<imbrandon> that was the who intention of them ;)
<tonyyarusso> binary-without-manpage, image-file-in-usr-lib, and extended-description-line-too-long  ?
<shawarma> tonyyarusso: lintian-info is your friend.
<tonyyarusso> right
<theCore> Hobbsee: hi
<theCore> Hobbsee: have you found a way to "fix" bug 84084
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84084 in supertux "SuperTux 0.3.0 is officially unsupported!" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84084
<imbrandon> shawarma, get in ok?
<shawarma> imbrandon: Sure, I'm compiling my package now. Wheeee!
<shawarma> imbrandon: :-)
<shawarma> imbrandon: This is so great!
<tonyyarusso> shawarma: Clearly they aren't ideal, but some, particularly image-file-in-usr-lib, would require either a lot of work or changes upstream to handle.  I'll definitely fix the description one, not sure what there is to say in a manpage for it.
* shawarma is acting like a kid with a new toy. :-)
<theCore> Hobbsee: I will start thinking this guy is a troll, if he continues to act without any manner
<zul> meld is a pretty good develipment tool as well
<imbrandon> heh just be nice the sparc isnt a speed demon ;)
<jdong> zul: meld the merging tool?
<Hobbsee> theCore: looking
<imbrandon> ok zul 
<zul> jdong: yep
* jdong has caught several merging errors before with the tool
<jdong> zul: fully agreed, very handy esp. for merging :)
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know of an easy way to fix the /usr/lib vs /usr/share issue for images without seriously hacking up the source code?  I'm listening :)
<crimsun> djwings ta gmail tod com seems adamant about Ubuntu not shipping 0.3x, but what do the _developers_ say?
<zul> edit the makefile?
<Hobbsee> theCore: oh yes, i meant to check.  has debian also had a bug filed against them?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: find the dev's address, find a large blunt instrument.....
<theCore> Hobbsee: I don't know
<tonyyarusso> jdong: He's actually reasonably receptive to most of my comments so far.  However, he's doing this particular program mostly as a bugfix of another, so wants to change as little as possible of the underlying stuff.
<tonyyarusso> zul: patching might be an option, but I'm not quite sure how to go about it.
<theCore> Hobbsee: hmm... well there was a bug complaining about SuperTux 0.3 wasn't packaged 
<Hobbsee> theCore: exactly, and there were a certain few devs that wanted it :P
<theCore> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=404676
<Ubugtu> Debian bug 404676 in supertux "New upstream release: 0.3.0" [Wishlist,Closed]  
<theCore> Hobbsee: maybe I should ask a main developer what they think 
<theCore> Hobbsee: I am septic about this DJ Wing guy
<Hobbsee> theCore: i'm doing that now
<theCore> Hobbsee: thanks
<crimsun> ask an upstream supertux dev, yes.
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: you said you were working on getting a PPC up?
<tonyyarusso> any of you folks want to test build something for me on it?
<crimsun> tonyyarusso: cdbs-edit-patch or dpatch-edit-patch
<Hobbsee> theCore: http://rafb.net/p/nnqqP394.html
<shawarma> imbrandon: It might be a good idea to make pbuilder's resultdir be somewhere in the user's homedir. That way, we can clean up after ourselves. :-)
<imbrandon> tonyyarusso, yes
<imbrandon> shawarma, i thought about that 
<imbrandon> i might possibly sometime
<shawarma> imbrandon: Either that or chmod the result dirs to 1777 or something.
<imbrandon> ahh i thought I had actualy
* imbrandon looks
<crimsun> Hobbsee: / theCore: you could roll it back to (fakesync with) Debian unstable's 0.1.3-1.1, but version ours 0.3.0-0ubuntu1+really0.1.3
<shawarma> imbrandon: That would enable us to clean up after ourselves without allowing us to mess with each other's stuff.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: err, no, different tar.gzs, sorry
<Hobbsee> crimsun: i'm thinking of getting them to remove it from the archive, then direct sync debian's version
<Hobbsee> either version
<imbrandon> that would break anyone that has it installed
<imbrandon> and mirrors
<shawarma> Hobbsee: I'm not sure that would work very well for the mirrors.
<Hobbsee> hrm
<imbrandon> ok who wants to try the other thing i've had up my sleeve the last few days
<StevenK> Any way you look at it, it's going to be messy.
<shawarma> imbrandon: me me!
<imbrandon> a free Ubuntu-ish Jabber and Email server
<imbrandon> http://www.ubuntuwire.com/
<shawarma> imbrandon: Ah, yes, I saw that a few days ago, I think.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: exactly
<shawarma> imbrandon: Or am I on crack?
<imbrandon> check it out, abuse it, and lemme know, i'ma blog about it soon
<imbrandon> shawarma, it wasent ready yet
<imbrandon> now you can actauly make accounts and they work
<shawarma> imbrandon: No, but I stumbled upon it somehow anyway.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: nice :)
<imbrandon> hum someone jabber me real fast , brandon@ubuntuwore.com
<imbrandon> err @ubuntuwire.com
<theCore> Hobbsee: so, it's true...
<tonyyarusso> I can't figure out why compiling errors out with a syntax error of all things on one architecture and not another.
<shawarma> tonyyarusso: No, that does sound strange.
<tonyyarusso> err, wait, maybe that's not it.
* tonyyarusso looks closer
* Hobbsee wont say what she read imbrandon's statement as
<tonyyarusso> nvm, this seems to be the problem:  /bin/sh: line 2: ../../../coreconf/nsinstall/Linux2.6_x86_glibc_PTH_OPT.OBJ/nsinstall: cannot execute binary file
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: done
<theCore> Hobbsee: is it possible to roll back a package?
<tonyyarusso> Am I to interpret that as it trying to run an x86 binary for a PPC compile?  wth!
<Hobbsee> theCore: effectively no. 
<Hobbsee> theCore: oh, i know
<Hobbsee> theCore: grab the debian 0.1.3, change the packagename to supertux-old, make it conflict with supertux, and put a warning in supertux that it's a snapshot, and that supertux-old is the stable one.
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, i ment jabber not email but that works too ;)
<Hobbsee> i dont think that most people will *want* to use the old version, so wont install it, but it's there
<theCore> Hobbsee: that would be great
<crimsun> Hobbsee: or perhaps -stable instead of -old
<Hobbsee> crimsun: yeah
<Hobbsee> crimsun: which isnt much overhead for us, of course - we just remove it from the archives when 2.0 is out
* shawarma gets ready for bed
<shawarma> Goodnight, guys.
<crimsun> 'night
<imbrandon> gnight
<theCore> Hobbsee: what should I say in the changelog entry? "Renamed the package to `supertux-stable'. (closes: #84084)"?
<thelsdj> ls
<Hobbsee> theCore: i wouldnt rename it
<thelsdj> heh woops
<Hobbsee> theCore: we can distribute both
<Hobbsee> theCore: just add a new package, in, called supertux-stable, which is from debian.
<theCore> so, I just junk the whole changelog???
<StevenK> No, junk up until 0.1.3-1
<StevenK> Er, from
* Hobbsee thought "leave that one as is"
<Hobbsee> then just add the stable version to ubuntu
<StevenK> Oh, if it's straight from Debian, leave it all alone, yes.
<Hobbsee> as in, call the 0.3.0 version supertux, and the 0.1.3 version supertux-stable
* StevenK goes to hide in his corner.
<Hobbsee> StevenK: well, the name changes.
<StevenK> So the new entry 0.1.3-1ubuntu1 has the source package name 'supertux-stable', the entries underneath can still have a source package name of supertux
<theCore> StevenK: yep
<StevenK> How about we also have supertux Recommend supertux-stable? :-P
<theCore> supertux-stable (0.1.3-1.1ubuntu0) feisty; urgency=low  * New package `supertux-stable' for the supported version
<theCore>     of SuperTux. (closes: #84084)
<theCore> look good?
<StevenK> Why not ubuntu1?
<theCore> oh, right
<Hobbsee> StevenK: files trying to overwrite each other :P  needs a conflicts, really
<theCore> do I rename supertux-data to supertux-data-stable supertux-stable-data?
<Hobbsee> the former
<Hobbsee> and make sure you change the deps over, too, of course
<theCore> yes, I did
<theCore> ok, done
<Hobbsee> neat :)
<Hobbsee> stick it on revu?
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Ah, Conflicts and Recommends is what I meant. :-)
<Hobbsee> StevenK: yes
<Hobbsee> why recommends, with recommending by default?
<StevenK> That's the point, it will blow up...
<Hobbsee> ah
<StevenK> :-P
<Hobbsee> so then you can install supertux still, cant you?
<Hobbsee> yes, if you dont install recommends by default
<StevenK> I was actually joking, anyway
<StevenK> Conflicts, Replaces and Provides should be set to supertux
<StevenK> supertux needs to be uploaded to have the Description changed and should also Conflict and Replaces supertux-stable
<theCore_> Hobbsee: uploaded
<Hobbsee> theCore_: to revu?  yay :)
<Hobbsee> theCore_: or are you a MOTU?
<theCore_> well, almost
<theCore_> to revu
<theCore> done
<theCore> hopefully, I haven't done any mistake
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone have PPC machines?  I need someone else to test a build.  It failed on the one I tried so far, and it's a bit weird.
<theCore> Hobbsee: should I change supertux, too?
<Hobbsee> theCore: [11:41]  <StevenK> supertux needs to be uploaded to have the Description changed and should also Conflict and Replaces supertux-stable
<Hobbsee> so, yes
<theCore> ok, I am on it
<Hobbsee> cool :)
* Hobbsee hates the thought of getting this thru freeze
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: is yours ready yet?
<imbrandon> my what?
<imbrandon> if you mean ppc no, it takes me days to get new machines ready
<tonyyarusso> Ah, ok.  Didn't know if this was a like pop in the disk and wait an hour kind of get ready or more involved
<LaserJock> why does KDE hate me? :(
<zul> because there could be alot of reasons
<LaserJock> I never said anything really bad about it
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Because it's confusing J with G, and letting some of it's extra Gnome wrath out on you.
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> my computer just freezes if I don't use it for a while
<LaserJock> I *think* it only happens in KDE
<theCore> Hobbsee: uploading supertux to revu
<theCore> Hobbsee: supertux-stable has been rejected
<theCore> ok, supertux is fully uploaded
<theCore> ahh....
<theCore> doh....
<Hobbsee> theCore: why'd it get rejected?
<gnomefreak> to set up a second chroot env. would i use /var/chroot(name of first) or would i make a /var/chroot2 and still beable to use dchroot -c bleh -d?
<theCore> Hobbsee: I uploaded to upload.ubuntu.com instead of revu 
<Hobbsee> theCore: ah.  yes, that occasionally bit me, too.
<Hobbsee> before i got REVU, of course - now i just try to upload to main, occasionally
<Hobbsee> theCore: so supertux-stable is on REVU - can you do a debdiff of the supertux package?
<theCore> I uploaded both to u.u.c
<theCore> so, try #2
* Hobbsee will look later - doing lunch atm
<theCore> ok, see ya later
<tonyyarusso> Things that should be considered in the future are listed in debian/TODO, correct?
<tonyyarusso> or TODO.Debian
<theCore> Hobbsee: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4486 http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4487
* Toadstool hugs imbrandon 
<siretart> giskard: pong?
<ajmitch> afternoon
<jdong> crimsun: ping
<jdong> oops forgot
<jdong> crimsun: regarding bug 87687, I am incapable of producing a UVFe because I cannot make a Ubuntu-quality debdiff for the new release.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87687 in xserver-xgl "New git snapshot required for xorg 7.2/feisty" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87687
<jdong> and IMO it's not a Wishlist item... By uploading Xorg 7.2 xserver-xgl was completely broken
<sistpoty> hi folks
<jdong> hi siretart 
<jdong> grr
<jdong> sistpoty: 
<sistpoty> hi jdong
<jdong> :)
<jdong> xchat tab needs to die a slow painful death by listening to Bush speeches on repeat.
<ajmitch> hi sistpoty 
<sistpoty> hi ajmitch
* sistpoty is just looking at supertux/supertux-stable
<Hobbsee> sistpoty: hooray
<sistpoty> hm... I wonder if a versioned replaces of supertux-stable to supertux (< 0.3.0) would draw in supertux-stable instead of supertux for everyone still having the stable version installed
<sistpoty> I guess I'll need to try that with a local repo
<sistpoty> ajmitch, crimsun: what do you think about the supertux situation? do we want a supertux-stable? if so, will I get an FF exception for it? *g*
<imbrandon> 2/me is off to sleep
<imbrandon> gnight folks
<sistpoty> gn8 imbrandon
<pochu> night!
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: Could you please clear the partial upload from me on REVU?  LaserJock was going to earlier, but apparently forgot.
<ajmitch> only if you tell me what it is
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: kompozer, from tonyyarusso at earthlink dot net
<ajmitch> kompozer, I presume?
<tonyyarusso> yep
* tonyyarusso glares at the dialup some more
<ajmitch> well there's nothing linking it to you :)
<ajmitch> unless i peek through the .dsc files
<tonyyarusso> ah
<ajmitch> done
<tonyyarusso> thanks
* LongPointyStick pokes around dangerously.
<tonyyarusso> Could I please get some people to take a look at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4488?  (You may want to also note bug 60353)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 60353 in nvu "Nvu's unofficial bug-fix release" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/60353
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: Just got something up if you're interested, http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4488
<bureado> Greetings. I maintain a package in Debian which is also present in Ubuntu (will release in Feisty) but the version being released is outdated. I've requested an unfreeze in Debian, but I would like to know if I can upload the newer version to REVU in order to get it considered for Feisty.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: also at one time said you might look at my work?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: sometime, yes :)
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: ok
* Hobbsee is doing uni-stuff, and money-stuff
<LaserJock> bureado: we are under Upstream Version Freeze for Feisty
<jdong> at all risk of point-and-laugh-at-jdong, I've filed UVFe for bug 87687....
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 87687 in xserver-xgl "New git snapshot required for xorg 7.2/feisty" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87687
<bureado> LaserJock: Does that mean you won't consider newer versions of the packages? I've read the wikipage regarding UVF, and I wrote Matt Zimmerman and Colin Watson, but I don't know if I'm required to act on it, like uploading the package to REVU or something. I'm not really involved in Ubuntu maintainership (but would love to, indeed!)
<jdong> bureado: you have to file a bug report with good reason for it to be done....
<jdong> and it's also expected that all the work be done
<jdong> and the masters just click a button :)
<bureado> jdong: I see. I should file a bug on which package/product/section/whatever Launchpad calls it?
<LaserJock> bureado: check out section 5 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<bureado> jdong: Never mind, I'll read - thanks!
<bureado> LaserJock: Thanks!
<jdong> :)
<bureado> Just in case, it's nginx, a small webserver -> debian.bureado.com.ve/nginx
* jdong bets a jump off Longfellow bridge that his Xgl package will FTBFS on all but i386 :)
<bureado> 0.5.13 provides SSL and FLV streaming support, and 0.4 (the one that's being released in Feisty) is outdated :(
<tonyyarusso> jdong: Do you have a minute to glace over my revu ul for errors?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: I am a moron when it comes to package :)
<jdong> packaging*
<jdong> and plus I'm 30h without sleep
<tonyyarusso> jdong: bah, fine :P
<jdong> so do not trust my advice :)
<tonyyarusso> jdong: you don't happen to have a PPC machine do you...?
<tonyyarusso> I'm especially worried about that architecture.
<LaserJock> imbrandon: around?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: pfft nope :) I'm wondering the same :)
<jdong> PPC has been really nasty to me.
<jdong> actually I highly doubt any PPC'ers care about xgl
<jdong> Xgl's mostly for dealing with ATI/AMD's craptastic fglrx
<sistpoty> theCore: around? I'm just testing supertux/supertux-stable...
<theCore> sistpoty: yes
<theCore> sistpoty: I'm fixing the things you mentioned on REVU
<sistpoty> theCore: fine... supertux-stable needs a few dirs updated in debian/rules, also debian/supertux-data.dirs -> debian/supertux-data-stable.dirs
<sistpoty> theCore: and as it looks there is a bashism in debian/rules as well, so maybe SHELL=/bin/bash in there will fix this
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<sistpoty> however the interesting part is the upgrade path, which I'll test in a few minutes... still fiddling with mini-dinstall ;)
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Was xmule removed from the archives?
<theCore> sistpoty: so, you did fix the build problems?
<sistpoty> theCore: yep, should I put it to revu?
<theCore> yeah, why not?
<sistpoty> ok
<bddebian> Yep.. Hmm
* bluefoxicy mmns... ponders xnest + ssh -XC + gdm == faster than VNC and more secure than XDMCP...
<Bipolar> is anyone here working on the kde 4 test packages?
<Bipolar> bluefoxicy: I dont think you would find that to be faster
<thelsdj> ya i was going to say the same thing
<Bipolar> bluefoxicy: if you want super fast remote X, check out NX
<bluefoxicy> I generally find ssh -XC to be faster than vnc :(
<Bipolar> bluefoxicy: over a local network, sure.
<bluefoxicy> yeah
<bluefoxicy> also I run vnc both directly and over ssh so I've seen both.. it comes and goes.  NX would be awesome though
<Bipolar> bluefoxicy: vnc does a lot more compression, which just adds latency over a fat pipe
<Bipolar> I wish there was an nx compression option in ssh
<bluefoxicy> haha
<bluefoxicy> WRITE IT!  :D
<bluefoxicy> ssh -X:  use X forwarding
<bluefoxicy> ssh -XCC:  use X forwarding with compression with NX compression on X forwarding
<bluefoxicy> >:D
<_ion> Yeah, NX rules.
<jdong> NX rules too :)
<jdong> but isn't it a security nightmare?
<jdong> i.e. being an alternate X server?
<_ion> I thought it tunnels everything though ssh.
<tonyyarusso> bddebian, sistpoty: Any chance either of you have a moment to glance over http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4488 ?
<jdong> _ion: nonetheless it's a 2nd X server implementation
<jdong> and X client for that matter
<jdong> _ion: (personally I am an avid NX user)
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: I might be able to in a bit
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: That would be lovely.
<sistpoty> ah... sheesh... now I've created a second revu account for myself *G*
<bluefoxicy> jdong:  meaning more root-level code?
<jdong> bluefoxicy: no, another source of security vulnerabilities to manage.
<bluefoxicy> ah
<jdong> bluefoxicy: it's not like the base Xorg code hasn't had security vulns
<bluefoxicy> right, it only needs root to draw on the hardware, forgot
<jdong> bluefoxicy: and fixing Xorg does not fix NX :)
<jdong> NX is like another copy of Xorg :)
<bluefoxicy> yeah
<bluefoxicy> I know how security works kthx :)
<jdong> and plus all the packaging for it is "whoo"
* jdong sprinkles voodoo dust
<bluefoxicy> voodoo != secure :(
<jdong> so apparently the archive managers aren't terribly happy with the packaging
<tonyyarusso> When "Subject: REVU blahblah" type e-mails show up on the -motu mailing list, are those through some sort of automation thing, or hand-written?
<bluefoxicy> jdong:  I want virt-manager
<jdong> Se<no_ping>veas used to maintain a repo of freenx
<jdong> like since Breezy/Hoary
<jdong> I think that's still available for Edgy
<jdong> and it still isn't ready for inclusion
<jdong> yay :)
<bluefoxicy> jdong:  I'm using ssh to forward virt-manager over from a fedora box now and working on installing VMs
<bluefoxicy> jdong:  I can honestly say I hate fedora/redhat more than I did this morning.
<bluefoxicy> ubuntu will be much better for this if we ever get good Xen support :/
<bluefoxicy> there's like 5 times more services running out of the box
<jdong> bluefoxicy: yeah true :)
<pochu> good bye motus!
<thelsdj> bluefoxicy: i've been doing xen with gentoo for a year now
<bluefoxicy> thelsdj:  I started with Xen on Gentoo, with v1.0 :)
<thelsdj> hey, if my boss wants to pay me to sit around waiting for shit to compile, fine with me
<bluefoxicy> I'm planning my CCDC strategy and looking at how easy it is to set up a Xen domain
<bluefoxicy> thelsdj:  my boss emphasises that we use multi-tasking OSes
<bluefoxicy> I work in support
<bluefoxicy> we're expected to be able to talk to someone on the phone, handle 4 people chatting in, research and reproduce all their issues, fix some, and maybe be working on something unrelated, all at the same time.
<bluefoxicy> To enable us to accomplish this task.....
<bluefoxicy> .....they hooked up 2 19 inch monitors to each workstation.
<thelsdj> did you insist on 2x 2 core opteron?
<bluefoxicy> no
<jdong> thelsdj: you mean the 2x2core Xeon Woodcrest? ;-)
<thelsdj> (i have one of those sitting on my desk waiting to go into colo on monday) heh
<thelsdj> 9.6ghz should be enough for anyone
<thelsdj> sad thing is..
<bluefoxicy> jdong:  we use 2x2 Xeon with SMT enabled o.o
<jdong> thelsdj: so was 640K RAM :D
<thelsdj> its going to become a windows 2003 server :(
<bluefoxicy> jdong:  8 threads, but half of those are hyperthreading.
<jdong> bluefoxicy: cool :) the new Core 2 based ones? ;-)
<jdong> or the old Netbursts
<jdong> the Core-based Xeons rock
<jdong> poor poor AMD
<bluefoxicy> does their hyperthreading still suck?
<bluefoxicy> AMD is not really out of the game
<jdong> they don't hyperthread anymore.
<bluefoxicy> they are on 90nm technology
<jdong> they don't need to
<thelsdj> we're probably going to be putting some xeon 3000's in or whatever they are
<bluefoxicy> and intel does 65nm
<jdong> bluefoxicy: 45nm later this year ;-)
<bluefoxicy> AMD will catch up.
<jdong> bluefoxicy: AMD needs time.
<bluefoxicy> jdong:  Ours hyperthread.
<bluefoxicy> they have 2MB of L1 cache somehow
<bluefoxicy> I have nfc how
<jdong> bluefoxicy: well the newer ones don't need to hyperthread :)
<jdong> and they don't have 2MB L1
<jdong> they have 2x2MB L2
<jdong> new ones have 4MB L2 shared.
<bluefoxicy> but they're dual core and each core hyperthreads
<bluefoxicy> so each CPU acts as 4 CPUs
<jdong> lol
<jdong> sadly that doesn't help out much :D
<jdong> though it looks REALLY cool
<jdong> on a CPU monitor
<thelsdj> but back to the subject that began this, i really would love to see great ubuntu support for xen, though my boss would prefer openbsd support as xen host
<bluefoxicy> hahahahahaha
<bluefoxicy> <-- hates OpenBSD
<thelsdj> i'm kinda the same, i'm more interested in just using ubuntu as xen guest
* jdong groans at the BSD's
<thelsdj> i like openbsd
<jdong> feels like so much maintenance
<jdong> they're great OS'es
<bluefoxicy> I'm more interested in using OSes that don't use security through bullshit claims
<jdong> but I can't babysit them....
<thelsdj> openbsd just works, and works, and works
<bluefoxicy> openbsd just worsk... if you can ever get it installed
<bluefoxicy> it's secure... if you're absolutely sure you configured it right
<thelsdj> we run it on firewalls with almost no maintanence
<thelsdj> and the install is dead simple
<bluefoxicy> it has security features... along with an assload of "security features" that don't increase security, but make it slower.
<thelsdj> i can crack out reinstall in 15 minutes
<thelsdj> or less
<bluefoxicy> (yes it has some nice security stuff)
<jdong> thelsdj: you are A LOT MORE ALIVE while dead than me.
<jdong> and you are a lot more experienced with the OS than me
<bluefoxicy> thelsdj:  I can't install OpenBSD on anything with other OSes on it
<thelsdj> actually, i just have a cheatsheet
<jdong> thelsdj: ten bucks it won't take me 15 minutes or close to that to do it :)
<thelsdj> the install has been the same for years
<thelsdj> so you only need to learn it once
<jdong> LMAO Gentoo-ism
<jdong> lol
<bluefoxicy> thelsdj:  last time I tried to install OBSD it was like, "Create a partition.  OK, now create slices in it.  Enter CHS"
<jdong> "I can't install Fedora in advanced partitioning... I only can do Gentoo!"
<bluefoxicy> it let me create a partition to the left of the beginning of the disk..........
<bluefoxicy> or anywhere
<bluefoxicy> so
<bluefoxicy> unless I checked and double-checked and was absolutely sure of the values I was putting in it
<bluefoxicy> it would easily destroy my disk as soon as I went on.
<thelsdj> i agree it could be a pain if you're trying to do something silly like dual boot it, but why wouold you want to dual boot a firewall?
<bluefoxicy> I'm not gonna chance it.
<bluefoxicy> Firewalls are easy for anything
<thelsdj> use a small disk, we prefer solid state disks
<bluefoxicy> I wouldn't run OBSD as a server though.
<bluefoxicy> for a firewall... I don't care, gentoo or debian or obsd or netbsd, it doesn't do anything really complex anyway.
<thelsdj> actually we are moving some stuff to openbsd, we run a minimal http server to do OTP authentication to allow access through the firewall
<bluefoxicy> mmm opie
<bluefoxicy> Hmm
<bluefoxicy> you know, a specialized Xen install would be awesomeness.
<thelsdj> what do you mean?
<bluefoxicy> No desktop environment, no printers, no daemons (well, ssh)
<thelsdj> are you talking host or guest?
<bluefoxicy> install the GUI tools, create a user, then ssh into the box (ssh -XC) and run virt-manager or xenman from another machine
<bluefoxicy> host
<bluefoxicy> I'm thinking, there should be an ultra-minimal host OS install specifically for Xen host, so it doesn't use up much memory (maybe 30MB?)
<bluefoxicy> <-- fantasizing
<bluefoxicy> you can tell i love virtualization can't you
<bluefoxicy> ROFL
<thelsdj> well i say take ubuntu-server and add a new install option that makes it install xen is first step :)
<thelsdj> (and then make it actually work)
<tonyyarusso> I'd like to see e-mail server as an option too
<thelsdj> (and then fix whatever you broke)
<thelsdj> personally i do my xen installs pretty manually, i actually use the latest xen-unstable from mercurial :)
<thelsdj> ubuntu-server also needs to have an option for installing into a chroot from an existing linux installation thats running
<thelsdj> (to use it for guests)
* sistpoty is off to bed
<sistpoty> gn8 everyone
<LaserJock> goodness
<LaserJock> it's more like good morning
<Hobbsee> hey LaserJock 
<Hobbsee> indeed.  it's 3pm
<bddebian> Damn I hate C++
<thelsdj> damn i hate computers
<LaserJock> bddebian: you do?
<thelsdj> oh wait, i've spent the last 8 years of my life doing nothing but playing with computers, what a waste
<bluefoxicy> tonyyarusso:  I want samba 4 to be done so I can have an active directory domain controller
<tonyyarusso> samba...shudder
<bddebian> LaserJock: Yeah :-(
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: looks...fun
* Hobbsee points bddebian at tonyyarusso's package
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Oh it was!  lol...
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: It runs and whatnot on my system, which is something.  I'm a tad skeptical about PPC though.
<thelsdj> using gentoo at work and ubuntu at home is annoying, i keep typing emerge or aptitude in the wrong place
<bluefoxicy> thelsdj:  write a script that when you type 'emerge' it recursively apt-get build-dep's all the needed build-deps and then builds all of them and then the actual package, and installs it :)
<thelsdj> ha
<jdong> bluefoxicy: I've had Portagebuntu in Warty days
<thelsdj> do what i mean not what i say
<jdong> hacked it up... applies regex'es between dpkg packagenames and portage ones
<jdong> and then generates cheap debs with checkinstall after ebuilding.
<tonyyarusso> That's so sad.
<tonyyarusso> "I wonder which would be easier, just typing it right, or hacking together a massive script to do all kinds of crazy backwards things to accomplish the same task through a roundabout fashion?"  Only on Linux....
<thelsdj> i think i'll stick to 'command not found'
<thelsdj> most of the time i catch it before i've hit enter
<Hobbsee> thelsdj: or use aliases
<Hobbsee> alias emerge ='aptitude install'
<Hobbsee> works
<thelsdj> yea though i usually do emerge -pv or emerge -s beforehand and by the time i actually get around to installing something i know which distro i'm using :)
<thelsdj> funny i never heard of virt-manager before now, we rolled our own webbased xen admin interface with ssh keys bash scripts :)
<thelsdj> though ours has expanded to also control the various services and such running on our guests
<bluefoxicy> mmm
<bluefoxicy> I'd love a super central manager.
<bluefoxicy> I may write something in MIT license eventually.
<thelsdj> i actually prefer ssh shell, my boss always wants me to automate tasks in the web admin
<thelsdj> and i'm like "but do you want me to get it done, or dick around writing scripts that maybe eventually might get it done?"
<bluefoxicy> (the gpl sell-your-soul-ware license can die; LGPL is approximately perfect)
<bluefoxicy> thelsdj:  writing scripts
<bluefoxicy> it takes me maybe an hour, maybe 5 days to write a script
<bluefoxicy> and then I use it for the next several months continuously
<bluefoxicy> and I think, "... yeah this is much better."
<thelsdj> eh, but then my boss wants me to do the task differently each time, i haven't come up with any super AI scripts that can handle all the different ways i have to do similar tasks yet
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Were you building it to check it out?  ;)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: no.  i glanced at the diff though
<bluefoxicy> thelsdj:  tell him he needs to either come up with a standard procedure or go fuck himself while you come up with a baseline of what the company needs done.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: any thoughts?
<bluefoxicy> thelsdj:  sounds like he's no good at project management
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: the diff is big.
<thelsdj> problem really is i just have too many responsibilities and 95% of the time getting something done is more important than doing it right
<Hobbsee> it had some sort of debian/ dir in it already, it looks like
<ScottK> tonyyarusso: Just read the scrollback - Mail servers aren't very hard to set up on Ubuntu and each one is different enough that I don't know what a standard setup would look like....
<thelsdj> he objects to that generalization, but its the way it is, i think he does care though so maybe i just need to be more firm about when we need to divert some time to doing something right
<tonyyarusso> ScottK: ah
<ScottK> Even just picking Postfix as the preferred MTA only narrows down the options from approximately a zillion to a billion.
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: I have the debian/ dir rolled in the .orig it seems.  Oops.  Should it be that way, and I just forgot to update it to the most current debian/, or should it not be there at all?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: it's nto usually there at all, but some upstreams like to distribute it
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: Ah, I must have misunderstood then.  I thought someone earlier was telling me to do that - it's not upstream.
<Hobbsee> ah
<tonyyarusso> anything else?
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: didnt look that closely, sorry
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: ok, thanks
<tonyyarusso> Okay, I'll redo the .orig.tar.gz - really wish I had some more feedback though - hint hint anyone who's bored (yeah right, like that happens)
<cypher1> can one request for merge/sync requests for feisty ?
<tonyyarusso> cypher1: Only if you can make a darn good case for it.
<RAOF> cypher1: You would have had a better chance before upstream version freeze, but you still can. 
<cypher1> ok thanks
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: When I remove the debian/ dir from the .orig.tar.gz I get a dput error that the checksum doesn't match.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: hence you need to rebuild the source?
<Hobbsee> ie, the .diff.gz and the .dsc
<tonyyarusso> I thought I had...
* tonyyarusso double checks
<crimsun> cypher1: what's the issue?
<crimsun> all merge/syncs that don't bring in new upstream versions are still permitted
<tonyyarusso> Would you get a different md5sum by making identical tarballs on different machines?
<jdong> tonyyarusso: it could be possible
<tonyyarusso> hmm
* tonyyarusso does long, slow scp...
<jdong> depending on, amongst other things, filesystem ordering
<jdong> (filesystem don't have to feed tar filenames in any specific order)
<jdong> and if the system gzip/tar aren't identical versions that could play a factor :)
<crimsun> jdong: what do you mean by "cannot make a Ubuntu-quality debdiff for the new release"?
<jdong> crimsun: sorry I partially resolved my dilemma :)
<jdong> I meant I did not believe it was within my abilities to provide a decent debdiff
<crimsun> poppycock
<jdong> well look at the debdiff and start pointing and laughing at me :D
<jdong> I'm guessing "when in doubt, drop the patch" is not kosher policy too :D
<crimsun> I'm still reading irssi awaylog
<crimsun> well, dropping is kosher if it has already been merged or resolved in another fashion
<jdong> it was a xinerama patch for Xgl... which I did not have the X knowledge to port over
<jdong> and xinerama+Xgl is such a corner case anyway
<jdong> not critical to Xgl functionality
<jdong> not like that worked anyway :D
<jdong> and crimsun, thanks for believing in me :) you've brought me down another notch on the suicidal scale :D
<LaserJock> anybody know of a standalone flash player?
<_ion> gnash
<lotusleaf> LaserJock: adobe's site should have one
<lotusleaf> LaserJock: haven't tried it though
<lotusleaf> LaserJock: in addition to the browser plug in they have some sort of standalone player for *nix
<crimsun> http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> my problem is that flash9 doesn't work very well
<crimsun> so use the one for 6
<LaserJock> ah, the joys of flash
<LaserJock> some sites *only* work with Flash 9
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if I can switch very easily
<RedWorm> LaserJock how doens't it work well? or which sites, i haven't had any problems w/ it
<LaserJock> a lot of them just play a few seconds and stop
<LaserJock> all of the Yahoo clips do that
<RedWorm> LaserJock are you using hte final release and not the dev release?
<LaserJock> hmm?
<RedWorm> LaserJock have to admit, i mostly use it for youtube and flash nav...
<RedWorm> LaserJock final was released maybe 2 mo ago or so
<crimsun> jordan, what does it say for the version in FF's about:plugins ?
<LaserJock> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r31
<LaserJock> it's from Feisty I'm pretty sure
<crimsun> should be.
<LaserJock> hmm, is it just me then?
<minghua_> RedWorm: if you have any influence on the flash 9 development team, let them know that most CJK input methods have problem with the plugin
<RedWorm> minghua_ i don't, but feel free to log a bug
<minghua_> LaserJock: what browser are you using?
<LaserJock> I tried FF and then opera
<minghua_> I heard it matters
<LaserJock> FF seems to work better
<LaserJock> in opera I didn't really get anything
<RedWorm> minghua_ http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/mmform/index.cfm?name=wishform
<lotusleaf> you can always contact the guy who runs a blog and does work on the Linux flash driver for Adobe
<lotusleaf> software, whatever ;)
<lotusleaf> http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/
<LaserJock> is it possible to fake the version of flash you have to a website? Can I make a site think I have flash9 when I don't?
<minghua> crappy network
<LaserJock> man I hat flash :/
<LaserJock> *hate
<Lathiat> any .NZers here?
<Lathiat> that know if telstraclear is like telstra in .au in that they generally aren't intereted in network peering
* Lathiat is hunting IPv6 peers :)
<ajmitch> Lathiat: yes?
* ajmitch uses ipv6, but through the aarnet tunnel broker
<Lathiat> ajmitch: i have native connectivity to you then :)
<Lathiat> ajmitch: whats your ip?
<Lathiat> i've got a native layer 2 link from my house to my work, which has native layer 2 to waix, with native layer 2 to aarnet which is pure native layer2 all the way to the broker :)
<Lathiat> "woo" :)
* Fujitsu is also on the AARNet broker.
<Lathiat> Fujitsu: whats your ip?
<Fujitsu> I've not got v6 turned on on this laptop.
<Lathiat> ah
<lathiat_> i need to get myapnic love so i can fix my rev dns
<Fujitsu> Hm, I think my outgoing stuff is borked... I get a global IP, but can't get out...
<lathiat_> try restart your tunnel
<lathiat_> i found tspc dying with aarnet a bit
<Fujitsu> Ah, much better.
<Fujitsu> Yep, I found it died a bit.
<Fujitsu> When I first started using it it was fine, but over the past few months it's been a little dead.
<lathiat_> whats your ip
<lathiat_> due to an issue with aarnet not all aarnet traffic is going natively to them atm
<lathiat_> waiting for mark prior to fix that for me
<Fujitsu> There we go.
<Fujitsu> Shiny v6... It'll be nice when ISPs actually start offering it.
<lathiat_> hrm yeh thats not going natively at the moment 
<lathiat_> annoying
<lathiat_> man, i have too many domains
<lathiat_> i have $180AUD of domain renewals up
<Fujitsu> I have none :P
* lathiat_ has lathiat.*, trentlloyd.* thiat.* and some others
<ajmitch> hm
* ajmitch should check his AAAA records
<ajmitch> & reverse
* ajmitch_ should probably move his dns setup elsewhere
<Fujitsu_> ajmitch_: Where is it now?
<ajmitch_> currently just setup on freeparking.co.nz
<ajmitch_> since I couldn't be bothered finding a couple of stable hosts I could stick it on :)
<ajmitch_> of course their web UI doesn't allow for AAAA records
* Fujitsu_ hits BIND with a `listen on the v6 addresses, damnit' stick.
<giskard> new revision needs an UVF?
<tsmithe> hi all - got "wired" with a bug on NEW
<tsmithe> i've fixed the bug in my upload to revu
<tsmithe> (and will get upstream to tidy it up next release)
<tsmithe> so now, it needs uploading before a freeze exception is necessary - could anyone do that, or does it still need two acks?
* Hobbsee waves
* tsmithe out
<Adri2000> can anyone ping aurora.ubuntuwire.com?
<_ion> Yes.
<Hobbsee> Adri2000: seems like it's not set up properly
<Hobbsee> oh wait
<Adri2000> 4 packets transmitted, 4 received, 0% packet loss, time 56579ms < it's just "a bit" slow
<Hobbsee> might be running a torrent on the network, or something
<Adri2000> finally I managed to log in: adri2000@aurora:~$
<Adri2000> cool :)
<GNUro> 'lo!
<giskard> imbrandon, buntudot.org is still avaible?
<Lathiat> dreamhost
<Lathiat> theyre having a planned power outage atm
<Lathiat> awesome photos of the issue: http://blog.dreamhost.com/
<giskard> i mean the webservice
<vil> hi, I would like to ask question about Syncing with Debian
<vil> there is one library in Debian, which I would like to get to Ubuntu. the name is libdom4j-java
<pochu> vil: I'm not sure about this, but I think you have to file a bug in Launchpad
<bddebian> Heya gang
<gudjon> Hi Barry, are you interested in discussing Gpib?
<bddebian> Heya gudjon, sure
<pochu> bddebian: ntfs-3g 1.0 is in debian experimental, should I file a sync request, or an uvf exception?
<pochu> I don't know the sync policy :)
<bddebian> It'll have to be both probably
<pochu> ok :)
<pochu> 2 in 1 hehe
<gudjon> Barry, I guess the others are not interested in Gpib discussion
<bddebian> It's not unusual :-)
<gudjon> how do you start a private conversation, I always forget how it is done 
<bddebian> Hmm, no one has reviewed it yet either :-(
<Kr4t05> Any MOTU lurking about?
<pochu> bddebian: were you packaging wx2.8?
<pochu> I see it :)
<_MMA_> Hi guys. Anyone know Jeff Fortin (Kiddo)?
<pochu> not me :)
<pochu> bddebian: do you think we will have it for feisty?
<bddebian> pochu: I stuck it on revu
<pochu> bddebian: what's the next step, somebody to review it?
<bddebian> Sounds like they don't want to go there yet
<bddebian> I'm looking at migrating 2.4 -> 2.6 packages right now but xmule is gone and wstools is broken
<bddebian> pochu: You know C++ and wxwidgets well? :-)
<pochu> bddebian: neither c++ nor wx ;)
<bddebian> Me neither :)
<pochu> bddebian: but I know to test, so if you want I can compile/build it and test it :)
<bddebian> No I'm trying to "fix" wstools to work with wx2.6 and my C++ is worse than my C :-(
<pochu> to work with 2.6?
<pochu> bddebian: why, if you are uploading 2.8?
<bddebian> Yeah it uses 2.4 currently
<pochu> lol
<pochu> hhe
<pochu> bddebian: I don't know c either :)
<GNUro> I've got a problem, it's normal that dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa, creates the orig.tar.gz tarball and debuild -S -sa -rfakeroot need before a dpkg-source before? 
<GNUro> (sorry for my bad english)
<GNUro> (horrible english!)
<bddebian> Why don't use use -rfakeroot with dpkg-buildpackage but you do with debuild?
<GNUro> bddebian: i use -rfakeroot also with dpkg-buildpackage! 
<bddebian> Oh, hmm
<GNUro> http://rafb.net/p/WFWPkx95.html <--- see
<bddebian> gpg: skipped "GnuKs <hello@try.org>": secret key not available
<bddebian> gpg: [stdin] : clearsign failed: secret key not available
<GNUro> bddebian: i know.
<bddebian> Sorry, then I am not understanding what you are asking then
<GNUro> bddebian: i don't understand... Why doesn't "debuild -S -sa -rfakeroot" create a .orig.tar.gz? Instead, why does "dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa -rfakeroot" create the .orig.tar.gz? 
<bddebian> Ohh, hmm it should.  Of course I don't use debuild :-)
<bddebian> @#%#$% C++
<nixternal> boo C
<bddebian> boo D
<bddebian> nixternal: You a C++ fan?
<nixternal> I try to be ;)
<bddebian> Good, wanna help me fix this POS then? :)
<nixternal> what is it?
<bddebian> I'm trying to make wstools use libwxgtk2.6 but getting some funky C++ issues
<nixternal> ahh, I know how to fix that
<nixternal> give it to crimsun :)
<bddebian> pfft
<bddebian> crimsun doesn't love me :-)
<nixternal> haha
<Toadstool> g'morning everybody
<pochu> Toadstool: good evening ;)
<Toadstool> pochu: oh well, good $whatever_fits_your_timezone :)
<bddebian> Heya Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi bddebian 
<crimsun> vil: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6528386/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.dom4j_1.6.1%2Bdfsg-2_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz ; please just upload a -2build1
<bddebian> crimsun: Hey, I hear you are the C++ / wxwidgets expert? :)
<crimsun> "expert" would be a _big_ stretch, but...
<crimsun> (btw, haven't had coffee yet, so not ready for daily Ubuntu. Give me an hour.)
<bddebian> Gah, no worries
<AnAnt> Fujitsu_: ping
<tonyyarusso> I've already heard of one thing that I should change, but could some people look over http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4488 for me?  I'd especially appreciate reports of whether it builds on PPC.
<AnAnt> does anyone know why there isn't any spice simulator (ngspice for example) neither in Debian nor Ubuntu repos ?
<cypherbios> AnAnt: because nobody ever packaged something like that?
<AnAnt> cypherbios: there was an ngspice in hoary
<AnAnt> cypherbios: also I found debian package for ngspice there http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=38962&package_id=31152
<AnAnt> oh, ok, it seems to be license issue
<AnAnt> Hello I got a license issue
<AnAnt> is software with BSD license not allowed to exist in Ubuntu ?
<ajmitch> no, BSD licence is fine
<tonyyarusso> AnAnt: I think BSD is fine...many core apps are that.  I'm no expert, but hey.
<ajmitch> 4-clause BSD with advertising clause is still free software, but not gpl compatible :)
<ajmitch> licensing is messy
<AnAnt> ajmitch: I don't understand what's the problem with ngspice then
<ajmitch> there are probably other issues with it
<AnAnt> ajmitch: is it because it is for non-commercial use ?
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: Sorry I forgot about you, I'll take a look now
<ajmitch> AnAnt: very likely
* tonyyarusso guesses it's just a "no maintainer" situation on AnAnt's pkg
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: thanks
<AnAnt> ajmitch: ok, I read that part of it is GPL & part is BSD
<AnAnt> tonyyarusso: there was an ngspice in hoary
<ajmitch> AnAnt: ah, that would certainly not be good, you couldn't even put that in non-free
<tonyyarusso> AnAnt: Who was listed as the maintainer on that one?
<AnAnt> ajmitch: ok, so that must be it
<AnAnt> tonyyarusso: it is license issue it seems
<ajmitch> it was removed from debian because of legal issues
<tonyyarusso> AnAnt: Guess so - could check upstream.
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: ah, bugger.
<AnAnt> tonyyarusso: Matt Flax
<bddebian> crimsun: Hour up yet? :-)
<tonyyarusso> AnAnt: Not been around for a while it seems.
* ajmitch *hates* mondays :)
<bddebian> Monday?  It's Sunday :-)
<tonyyarusso> Exactly.  :)
<ajmitch> for you slow people
<ajmitch> get with the times
<Adri2000> it's sunday and it's holidays
<tonyyarusso> I'm working on it, at approximately 500 miles per hour.
<Adri2000> :)
<AnAnt> bddebian: Hide
<AnAnt> bdmurray: ping
<ajmitch> AnAnt: why are you constantly pinging bdmurray? :)
<AnAnt> ajmitch: I wanted to ask him about wether he is interested in gplcver or what
<ajmitch> no, he's not
<AnAnt> ajmitch: remember the sync request for gplcver ?
<AnAnt> ajmitch: why is he subscribed to it that ?
<ajmitch> yes, I do, and he was just doing bug triage
<AnAnt> s/that/then
<ajmitch> I already spoke to him about that
<AnAnt> I do ?!
<bddebian> AnAnt: What's up?
<AnAnt> bddebian: the ceiling
<AnAnt> bddebian: oh no, no package to REVU , at least not for me
<AnAnt> bddebian: thanks for acon btw
<AnAnt> ajmitch: oh ok, got you
<bddebian> NP
<bddebian> holy crap tonyyarusso, how long does this sucker take to build? :)
<ajmitch> it could be worse
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Usually like 20-30 minutes on my machine I think.
* Hobbsee waves
<tonyyarusso> More than gedit, less than openoffice.
<bddebian> Heya Hobbsee
<tonyyarusso> Hey Hobbsee 
<ajmitch> Hobbsee! you're up insanely earlier
<ajmitch> s/earlier/
<bddebian> ajmitch: How's your C++? :-)
* ajmitch is obviously not awake yet
<ajmitch> bddebian: I try & avoid it as much as humanly possible
<bddebian> gah
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed.  uni today!  :D
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: scary!
<Hobbsee> bddebian: what are you trying to do?
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed!
<bddebian> Hobbsee: Get wstools to build with libwxgtk2.6
<ajmitch> bddebian: why does it need to?
<Hobbsee> bddebian: ahh
<bddebian> ajmitch: So we can drop 2.4 :-)
* tonyyarusso searches the room for all the folks with PPC boxen
<sacater> hi i was redirected by jdong, im interested in becoming a developer, I know a gentoo devel. and he says its a good life :P
<crimsun> err
<jdong> crimsun: please don't shoot!
<jdong> ;-)
* Hobbsee shoots
<Hobbsee> er, wait...
* bddebian breaks out the rifle
<crimsun> sacater: I'm not sure what you mean by "good life", but please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Hopeful/Recruitment
<sacater> crimsun: will do
<crimsun> sacater: it'll be best to start from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers then progress to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Hopeful/Recruitment
<sacater> oh ok
<sacater> i got that from viewing the hopefull page :P
<crimsun> so, bddebian, are you living the good life?
<bddebian> Oh yeah baby.. :)
<crimsun> :)
<crimsun> and I know Hobbsee is with her longpointystick
<bddebian> It'd be even better if I had a freakin' clue :-)
<Hobbsee> heh
* tonyyarusso prods Hobbsee to build his package and see what happens
<sacater> crimsun: atm, i probably want prospective devel, but i need a current developer that I can tag along with
<sacater> crimsum: dont suppose you know anyone with an apprentice space :P
* Hobbsee needs to get ready for uni soon
<crimsun> sacater: sounds like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Mentors
<sacater> crimsun: you know everything :P
<bddebian> tonyyarusso: http://pastebin.us/15179
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: thanks
<crimsun> sacater: s/everything/more than I did yesterday/
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: Looks like only the same things I got on my end, and as noted in debian/TODO.Debian - could you give me a sense of how serious those things are?  Those issues existed in past Ubuntu releases in what was then Nvu.
* Hobbsee isnt a MOTU mentor
* Hobbsee doesnt have the patience for it
<crimsun> Hobbsee: you're sane, though
<Hobbsee> crimsun: heh.  when i'm doing other stuff too, i dont have the time and energy to handhold :(
* tonyyarusso stops poking Hobbsee so much and hides in a corner for a minute
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: hehe :)
<tonyyarusso> bddebian: what's your arch, btw?
<bddebian> i386
<tonyyarusso> Thought so.  Okay.
<bddebian> Only one I have unfortunately :(
<Hobbsee> bddebian: you can use brandon's build machines
<Hobbsee> bddebian: it's probably faster
* ajmitch only has 2 boxes for building
<Hobbsee> and only 12gb of ram, yeah, yeah, yeah.
<ajmitch> :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<ajmitch> hardly
* Hobbsee has 2 boxen for building + ssh acesses
* Hobbsee wouldnt choose to build on one though.
<thelsdj> I only have 11gb of ram in my room right now, and 20ghz
<sacater> crimsun: im going with gpocentek, if he answers jabber, he seems to be away atm, i chose him cos hes mainly int xfce like me
<tonyyarusso> 11GB of RAM?
* tonyyarusso has one
<crimsun> sacater: great, you might wish to hang out in xubuntu{,-devel}
<sacater> crimsun: maybe
<sacater> crimsun: i am already in there
<crimsun> ok
<crimsun> git checkout -b hda-realtek
<crimsun> bah, sorry
<Adri2000> :)
<sacater> crimsun: do you know gpocentek?
<crimsun> sacater: yes, Gauvain is one of the lead Xubuntu developers and is also a member of the MOTU Council
<mr_pouit> How many ACKs are needed for an UVF exception ?
<sacater> crimsun: i take it he is 'offline' for you as well 'unavailabel
<sacater> unavailable*
<crimsun> sacater: idle     : 0 days 3 hours 18 mins 54 secs
<sacater> k
<crimsun> sacater: so, likely away from his irc client, yes.
<sacater> would explain why he is still idle in jabber too
<mr_pouit> he's sleeping, I think ;)
<jdong> mr_pouit: 2 or 3?
<mr_pouit> jdong, ok, I'll wait ^^
<Hobbsee> mr_pouit: 2
<mr_pouit> Hobbsee, ok thanks
<crimsun> (see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-February/001256.html )
<mr_pouit> thanks for the link (I think I have this mail in my mailbox too ^^" )
* tonyyarusso still needs more feedback on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4488
<ajmitch> tonyyarusso: why, is it working perfectly now?
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: It builds and runs and uninstalls fine on my machine (x86).  There are some lintian/linda things, but seem undesirable while non-critical, and are noted in debian/TODO.Debian.  I have gotten it to build (but haven't tried to install or run) on amd64.  I am not sure whether it will successfully build on PPC yet.
<tonyyarusso> So, I need run confirmation on amd64, and build + run on PPC, and further notes on my pkging are welcome if there are any left.
<ajmitch> +	if test -d /usr/lib/kompozer-0.7.7 ; then
<ajmitch> +		rm -rf /usr/lib/0.7.7
<ajmitch> +	fi
<ajmitch> that worries me
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: Elaborate please?  (that was there before me, so enlightenment on the subject is good)
<tonyyarusso> That is kinda sketchy isn't it?
<tonyyarusso> hmm
<ajmitch> testing for one directory & blowing away another
* ajmitch can test building on amd64
<tonyyarusso> ajmitch: Does it do that just in the build or on the target machine?
* tonyyarusso looks for that line
<ajmitch> on the target machine, in the postinst
<tonyyarusso> gaaah
<ajmitch> yeah
<tonyyarusso> I wonder what that's even there for?  Possibly some stupid previous version thing - I'll bet it can just be nuked in all likelihood.
<ajmitch> most likely
<tonyyarusso> noted.
<Adri2000> Q-FUNK: hi
<Adri2000> Q-FUNK: please don't subscribe ubuntu-archive but rather ubuntu-universe-sponsors for your sync requests
<LaserJock> hi people
<tonyyarusso> LaserJock: hiya
<ajmitch> hi person
<LaserJock> ;-)
<Q-FUNK> Adri2000: since when has the procedure changed?
<Adri2000> Q-FUNK: you are not a MOTU afaik?
<LaserJock> Q-FUNK: which procedure?
<Q-FUNK> I'm in group MOTU on launchpad, so I would guess that yes
<Adri2000> I see you in ubuntu-universe-contributors, debian collaboration team and finnish translators
<Adri2000> that's all
<Q-FUNK> sync requests imply subscribing ubuntu-archive.  it's even in pitti's syncrequest script
<Adri2000> that's only for official developers
<Q-FUNK> that one is news to me
<Q-FUNK> I've always doen my sync requests that way, as previously instructed.
<Q-FUNK> the only thing I was told not to do is to confirm my own reuqests, for as long as I'm not a developer.
<Adri2000> Q-FUNK: you can subscribe ubuntu-archive if you want, they will reject your request
<Q-FUNK> Adri2000: they never have.
<Adri2000> example (bug #)?
<Q-FUNK> besides, sponsoring is for direct uploads. syc requests are handled differently.
<Q-FUNK> the only request I've ever seen rejected was for a package to be released as an update, instead of a backport.  I had followed the procedure for a backport, but everyone felt that it would be better as an update.
<jdong> Q-FUNK: you need a developer ACK in addition to filing a sync request
<jdong> you can feel free to file it
<jdong> but a real dev has to ACK (confirm, etc) it first
<jdong> before -archive acts
<jdong> and you're supposed to have it confirmed before subscribing -archive too :)
<Adri2000> it has been like that for all my sync requested as a motu hopeful, and for all the sync requests I have acked since I'm a motu...
<Q-FUNK> I should probably show up to a community meeting one of these days and get around applying for my dev status.
<Q-FUNK> just that in recent times, schedules haven't matched
<Q-FUNK> I've been meaning to do that since 2005
<Q-FUNK> I was on the meeting agenda already back then, but then something always came up.  at one point, mako simply removed me from the agenda, rather than push it to the next meeting.
<ajmitch> the procedure has changed
<geser> Q-FUNK: since MOTU Council is now set up, here is the current process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Hopeful/Recruitment
<ajmitch> (for new developers)
<Q-FUNK> again?
<Q-FUNK> ok
<ajmitch> what do you mean, again?
<Q-FUNK> changed
<ajmitch> it's always been tech board approval up until now
<ajmitch> even from back when I started
<Q-FUNK> ah. simpler process. excellent.
<Q-FUNK> erm... anybody wling to write that e-mail to the list? :)
<Q-FUNK> erm.... backwards
<Q-FUNK> well, I've nevr had any sponsors, since the only thing I've ever had are syncs from Debian.
<Q-FUNK> no direct uploads so far
<ajmitch> that should probably change if you want MOTU status
* enyc_ wonders whose been trying to write to enyc ;-)
<Q-FUNK> I don't see how.  I always upload straight into Debian.  I just merge changes from pretty much every derivatives and respond to bugs against my packages on Launchpad.
<ajmitch> ah right
<Adri2000> MOTUs take care of *all* the packages in universe/multiverse, not only their own packages
<Q-FUNK> I know
<Q-FUNK> much more fun than Debian for that
<ajmitch> Adri2000: but a DD should go through a fairly decent NM process to evaluate their skills
<ajmitch> not that everyone gets that, but I'd trust most DDs to upload to ubuntu
<ajmitch> something we should raise at a meeting, what criteria people should be held to for motu
<LaserJock> sure, as far a packaging ability I'd trust a DD
<LaserJock> but, IMO, there is more to a MOTU than packaging ability
<ajmitch> LaserJock: even me? :)
<Q-FUNK> I wouldn't trust those who became DDs prior to the inception of the NM process to upload anywhere. I've seen WAY too many crappy packages from those.
<LaserJock> yes, even you ;-)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: of course, and we talked about that at UDS
<ajmitch> Q-FUNK: oh, we've seen *lots* of crappy packages ;)
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> I've seen some crappy Ubuntu packages to
<jdong> so is there a sinking feeling when a 6hr kernel build fails?
<LaserJock> 6hr for a kernel?
<Q-FUNK> but basically, the possibility to improve packages I don't prsonally maitain is a big plus with MOTU, compared to Debian
<jdong> LaserJock: it'd look like Ubuntu kernels take that long in total
<LaserJock> yikes
<jdong> LaserJock: given the # of arches and all that fun stuff :)
<jdong> and the # of flavors per arch
<Q-FUNK> is the motu-council list still WIP?
<LaserJock> ah
<ajmitch> Q-FUNK: yes, waiting on the sysadmins to create the lsit
<ajmitch> s/lsit/list/
<jdong> 20-9.15 just FTBFS'ed and it did take around 5 hours....
<jdong> :)
<ajmitch> LaserJock: oh yes, I've had to talk to some MOTUs who've uploaded completely broken packages :)
<LaserJock> hmm, I was thinking of one I did (left the stupid patch stamp in the .orig.tar.gz)
<Toadstool> I've seen crappy packages uploaded by core-devs too :)
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> I've been working on SRUs for a few of those
<LaserJock> one was a uninstallable -updates package
<LaserJock> gotta remember to test install *before* uploading ;-)
<Toadstool> heh
<LaserJock> but it happens
<LaserJock> we just need to put things in place so that kind of stuff is minimized
<Adri2000> uninstallable package in -updates?
<LaserJock> yep
<Adri2000> that was when anyone could upload anything in -updates? :)
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> which was a good thing actually
<LaserJock> since I could upload the fix easily
<slomo> giskard: still the same bug with telepathy-sharp
<tsmithe> could a couple of MOTUs ack my latest wired upload (bugfix) so it can be (re)uploaded to NEW?
<Adri2000> tsmithe: http://revu.tauware.de/diff.py?upid1=4434&upid2=4496 that's the diff?
<tsmithe> yep
<tsmithe> oh hang on
<Adri2000> tsmithe: to need to bump the version if it's not in the archive
<tsmithe> i'll need to remove a couple of lines from README.Debian
<tsmithe> Adri2000, cjwatson said to bump the version
<Adri2000> ah
<tsmithe> :)
<Adri2000> ok, if cjwatson said... :)
<tsmithe> i'm just uploading a version with a modified README.Debian
<tsmithe> Adri2000, should i create a whole new changelog entry?
<Adri2000> I'd say yes... it doesn't make sense to have a new package starting at -0ubuntu2
<tsmithe> Adri2000, ok i'll do that
<tsmithe> do i really need two acks for that?
<tsmithe> final version uploaded: upid 4503
* tsmithe is going to sleep
<Adri2000> tsmithe: no you don't need 2 acks
<Adri2000> tsmithe: I will upload
<tsmithe> great, thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2008-02-18
<slicer> How do I actually close a "needs-packaging" bug after the package is included in hardy?
<ScottK> slicer: After the package is uploaded to the Ubuntu repository, just change it to fix released in LP.
<slicer> ScottK: Fix released. Rgr :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<RAOF> Howdie bddebian.
<bddebian> Hi RAOF
<TheMuso> Anybody from the MOTU media team around who works on mplayer?
<superm1> TheMuso, i've touched it a lot
<superm1> but i'm not on MOTU media...
<TheMuso> superm1: Thats alright. Do you know if the pulseaudio code for mplayer is the latest? Doing a straight diff between whats in bzr and svn shows a lot of changes, but I'm not sure at a glance whether lots has been changed.
<superm1> TheMuso, it should
<TheMuso> superm1: I ask because I'm making sure mplayer has the best support for pulseaudio available, and crimsun_ said I'd need to fetch the latest code from svn to make sure of this.
<superm1> i can verify on my work laptop, give me a few minutes to get it installed there
<superm1> TheMuso, appears to work on my work laptop, it was a fresh hardy install a few days ago, so pulseaudio should be set to default right?
<TheMuso> superm1: I don't know how mplayer works in this regard. Does it just use pulseaudio if pulseaudio is running?
<superm1> well i'd expect so.
<superm1> let me force the driver to make sure its pulse then
<superm1> TheMuso, yeah it continues to work when I forced it with asoundconf
<TheMuso> superm1: asoundconf? Do you mean using the pulse alsa plugin?
<superm1> yeah
<TheMuso> Hrm I'll have to try it here myself.
<superm1> asoundconf set-pulse
<TheMuso> I mean pulse natively.
<TheMuso> anyway, I'll test it.
<superm1> er asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<superm1> TheMuso, oh if you want to test natively
<superm1> mplayer -ao pulse
<superm1> which also works
<TheMuso> superm1: But it doesn't use pulse by default?
<superm1> TheMuso, i dont believe pulse is the default audio output
<TheMuso> superm1: Right, do you think its something worth considering/
<superm1> TheMuso, its set as alsa,
<superm1> which means alsa and then anything else
<superm1> if that doesn't work
<TheMuso> Oh ok.
<TheMuso> I'll test here anyway.
<superm1> well i suppose that priority can be adjusted
<superm1> see /etc/mplayer.conf
<superm1> it instead its set to
<superm1> ao=alsa,pulse,
<superm1> er
<superm1> ao=pulse,alsa
<superm1> ao=pulse,alsa,
<superm1> that will do pulse, alsa, and then anything else
<superm1> and i just tried it with no pulseaudio running, it just falls back to alsa fine with that setting
<superm1> TheMuso, my only worry would be how well does pulse handle multichannel audi
<superm1> like more than 2 channels?
<TheMuso> superm1: I hav eben stress testing it  bit here lately, and I've not had any issues.
<superm1> TheMuso, against more channels?
<TheMuso> Yeah I tried using pulse here, and it decided to try alsa, then used esd.
<superm1> do you not have alsa available?
<TheMuso> superm1: Yes, because I've been looking into getting speech using pulse as well.
<TheMuso> I do, but pulseaudio is the default for GNOME.
<TheMuso> And it grabs the ALSA device directly, using hw:number
<superm1> TheMuso, I think a commit with it defaulting like that (pulse,alsa,) would be worthwhile
<superm1> any systems without pulse don't break as it just skips over it
<TheMuso> Ok, I'll take care of it.
<superm1> you have the branch checked out already?  (it's a big checkout)
<superm1> make sure that the version in the branch matches the current version in the archive.  some folks have a horrible habit of updating the version in the archive with changes without committing back to the branch since its so big
<TheMuso> Yep will do. The first thing I do before working on a new src package these days is check for a VCS.
<superm1> if you dont have it checked out already, dont worry i can take care of it if that is all you were intending on changing in it
<TheMuso> Grrr! And that is very much the case.
<TheMuso> No I have it checked out.
<superm1> okay then carry on :)
 * TheMuso will fix this up after lunch, including importing Jani's changes! :S
 * superm1 shrugs.  this is why a warning needs to be issued on debuild if there is a VCS and you haven't updated the VCS
<TheMuso> yeah
<vorian> how do you properly use --logfile in pbuilder?
<zul> sudo pbuilder build --logfile <name of log file>
<vorian> thanks zul
<TheMuso> Ok, mplayer change made, will not upload, as I'm sure others have things to do with it. :)
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone asked yet why dholbach a) has posters or nearly naked guys in his room, and b) would include them in a picture posted to Planet?  :S
<rjmyst3> TheMuso: I think I've solved my premake problems
<TheMuso> rjmyst3: great
<rjmyst3> TheMuso: I realized that premake is only useful if the source will move from one operating system to another, or to generate build files for different IDEs
<rjmyst3> so now, the orig.tar.gz includes Makefiles, and not premake
<rjmyst3> that makes the source architecture independent, as it should be
<rjmyst3> with no weirdness with building premake
<TheMuso> rjmyst3: Sounds great.
<rjmyst3> so, i've got a new orig.tar.gz and a new .diff.gz - would you mind taking a look?
<TheMuso> rjmyst3: Well since its feature freeze, you now have to request an exception to update the package to a new upstream version. I know you're upstream, but it has to be done.
<TheMuso> rjmyst3: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess fo more info.
<TheMuso> c
<rjmyst3> TheMuso: I interpreted this as a bug fix, not a feature. But, is this worth pursuing? Is an exception likely? Should I just wait until the appropriate time?
<superm1> TheMuso, that was something that was talked about i thought, that new versions aren't necessarily needing and exception
<superm1> otherwise we are just back at having a UVF
<superm1> s/and/an/
<TheMuso> superm1: Ah yes, this is true.
<rjmyst3> superm1, TheMuso: what should I do?
<superm1> rjmyst3, I would be of the opinion get all the appropriate files on a bug, but don't file a freeze exception for this.  Just indicate everything that has changed (which i haven't been following, but sounds like it was just the build system to make ppc work)
<ScottK> Since it's new, we need agreement on how to handle (bugfix only uploads).  I've got 4 of 5 motu-release to agree to the proposal I made to the MOTU ML.  I get #5 and I'll declare it the policy until a MOTU meeting can agree/disagree.
<superm1> rjmyst3, so for now as long as they're all o the bug, as soon as policy is declared we can figure out what to do
<rjmyst3> ok, i'll create the bug, thank you
<slomo__> superm1: ping? :)
<Hobbsee> boo
 * RAOF is startled.
 * Hobbsee tickles RAOF with a feather
<RAOF> ...and flies up into the canopy.
<superm1> hi slomo__
<superm1> thanks for the upload of totem
<rjmyst3> TheMuso, superm1, ScottK: The bug# is 192818
<rjmyst3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxformbuilder/+bug/192818
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192818 in wxformbuilder "FTBFS on all architectures except i386, amd64, and lpia" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> email email email...
<Hobbsee> it's very overrated
<dholbach> good morning
<slomo__> superm1: so do you want to maintain gmyth in debian too? if so, please give me a package for review :)
<superm1> slomo__, yes that would be most ideal
<superm1> changes shouldn't be too much to put it in debian, give me a little bit
<slomo__> superm1: great :) did you contact the debian multimedia team if they're interested in it too? whatever, i'll be back in 30 minutes ;)
<warp10> Good morning
<superm1> slomo__, okay i've got it all together and an ITP all ready.
<slomo__> superm1: great :)
<superm1> slomo__, let me get an account at mentors.debian.net made, and i'll throw it up there
<superm1> slomo__, http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/g/gmyth/
<slomo__> superm1: thanks, will take a look now
<superm1> thanks
<slomo__> superm1: you repacked the tarball? then please name it 0.7.debian1-1 or similar
<superm1> slomo__, yeah i had to repack it because of upstream including a broken debian directory :(
<superm1> ok
<slomo__> superm1: libmysqlclient-dev | libmysqlclient15-dev | libmysqlclient14-dev please... the first is a new version  in debian
<superm1> ok
<slomo__> superm1: what about the UPNP stuff from configure.ac?
<superm1> slomo__, afaik the upnp stuff isn't complete yet
<slomo__> ok :)
<slomo__> superm1: and it checks for doxygen stuff to build the docs... maybe add those to build-depends and add a documentation package... but only if you want and think it's useful :)
<superm1> i dont think its that useful yet - later it will be
<superm1> when the project matures more
<slomo__> superm1: please wrap the build depends, one in each lines... makes it easier to read diffs later, see a random gnome package as example :)
<slomo__> ok
<superm1> yeah i've seen those gnome packages, that does make it a lot easier to read diffs indeed
<slomo__> superm1: the -dev package needs to depend on libglib2.0-dev (pkg-config file requires it)
<superm1> yeah that was probably missed because every app it is compiled with has already had it
<superm1> i'll add that in
<slomo__> superm1: upper/lowercase mixup in the descriptions it seems... GLib and GObject and i thought it's MythTV, not MythTv but i might be wrong :)
<slomo__> superm1: for the short description... i'd make it more like "GObject based library for accessing a MythTv backend" for the two lib* packages, and then "(runtime files)" for the *0 one, "(development files)" for the -dev one
<superm1> k
<slomo__> wooh, manpages :)
<superm1> kinda boring manpages though :)
<slomo__> they exist, that's better than for most packages ;)
<slomo__> superm1: i'd exclude the *.la file(s) from the -dev package, they're annyoing and not very useful if you have pkg-config files anyway
<slomo__> superm1: http://sf.net/gmyth/gmyth-(.*)-indt1\.tar\.gz  <--- so it the version not more something like 0.7.indt1-1? can there be a 0.7.indt2?
<superm1> every time they've done public releases its been with the indt1
<slomo__> ok
<slomo__> superm1: DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS := --includedir=/usr/include/gmyth <--- why is this encessary? seems weird
<superm1> it was missing files when I didn't have it in before
<slomo__> ok :)
<superm1> if i can try to remember back a week ago
<slomo__> superm1: in debian/rules, the URL and everything variables should have a "=" instead of a "+="... you don't want to append to anythnig that might be set before already
<superm1> those rules will need some big mods at this point still too, with adding a .debian1 to the version
<slomo__> :)
<slomo__> superm1: in debian/copyright... the file is GPL-2 (as you need GPL version 2 or higher)
<slomo__> ah, now i finally know what indt is ;)
<superm1> :)
<slomo__> superm1: the copyright is 2006-2007, not 2007 only
<superm1> well actually 2006-2008 now I suppose.  they've modified code this year
<slomo__> ok
<slomo__> good that you link to libcurl-gnutls :)
<superm1> i'm relieved it worked with it :)
<superm1> would have been hell getting this into main otherwise
<slomo__> well, i doubt it would be possible to get it even in non-free or ubuntu multiverse... iirc the GPL and openssl license are simply incompatible
<slomo__> superm1: uh oh... you need some patching :)
<superm1> in what?
<slomo__> superm1: libgmyth.so is not linked against libglib but should
<slomo__> superm1: it's only linked indirectly... so better get this fixed, otherwise dpkg-shlibdeps gives many warnings
<superm1> ooh yay.
<slomo__> superm1: in src/Makefile.am
<slomo__> libgmyth_la_LDFLAGS
<slomo__> contanis some _CFLAGS variables
<slomo__> should be _LIBS instead
<slomo__> and needs patching in the Makefile.in too then
<slomo__> this already fixes it i guess
<slomo__> superm1: then you want "LDFLAGS+=-Wl,-z,defs -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed" in debian/rules and the ltmain-as-needed patch from one of the gnome packages to prevent unnecessary dependencies
<slomo__> and then everything is good :)
<slomo__> sorry if i'm a bit picky
<superm1> slomo__, okay :).  you sure caught a lot of stuff there
<superm1> i'll get those cleaned up in the morning and shoot you an email once they're in
<superm1> it's a little past bed time :)
<slomo__> ok, one thing left though :)
<superm1> sure
<slomo__> superm1: what about the other source releases from the gmyth sourceforge project page?
<superm1> they're not necessary for gmyth's functionality
<superm1> but eventually will get those in too
<superm1> gmyth is the more urgent one
<slomo__> ok :)
<slomo__> superm1: could you write me a mail when you're done with the package?
<superm1> slomo__, yeah i'll do that
<slomo__> thanks :)
<slomo__> good work btw
<superm1> okay night night, and thanks for helping me get this in
<slomo__> np :) good night
<DktrKranz> persia: got a reply from liw. He does use of a piuparts SVN snapshot, so it's safe for him to merge piuparts from Debian. I'll collect some details and apply for a FFe, but I'd like to inform interested party via ubuntu-devel. Sounds reasonable?
<DktrKranz> also, he told me he wants to schedule piuparts for universe soon :)
<slicer> Er, is PulseAudio installed (and used) by default now?
<\sh> moins
<verb3k> Is Hardy universe freezed now or is there a chance that a package is accepted?
<DktrKranz> verb3k: which one?
<verb3k> Hardy
<DktrKranz> I mean which package
<verb3k> DktrKranz, The "Gens" Genesis emulator, I can't find it in the repositories
<verb3k> DktrKranz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/107927
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107927 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gens" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<DktrKranz> verb3k: if it is not into hardy archives, you need to request a Feature Freeze exception (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess)
<verb3k> DktrKranz, do you think it's worth it ? :)
<verb3k> DktrKranz, and it's not a feature it's a package in the universe(not supported)
<DktrKranz> Personally, I don't think so, but I'm not a ~motu-release member, so my words might be false.
<DktrKranz> verb3k: Feature Freeze exceptions apply to new packages too.
<verb3k> DktrKranz, someone already prepared nice packages and sources for ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290008
<verb3k> DktrKranz, whom do you think I should talk to in this channel about this?
<\sh> grmpf..brb
<DktrKranz> verb3k: someone from ~motu-release (https://launchpad.net/~motu-release/+members)
<verb3k> DktrKranz, anyone you know from them is a gamer? that's a bigger chance to include this package :)  how about Daniel Holbach?
<dholbach> verb3k: sorry, I'm not much of a gamer and quite busy right now
<verb3k> dholbach, ok, but do you think the package can be accepted? if yes, who do you think I should talk to?
<DktrKranz> verb3k: I think none of them, but I may be wrong.
<dholbach> verb3k: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for how to get it submitted for review
<dholbach> bear in mind though that it will be tougher after Feature Freeze to get it 1) reviewed, 2) included even after FF because people are mostly busy fixing other packages
<verb3k> dholbach, I see,  it's already been requested in LP: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/107927
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107927 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] gens" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dholbach> then best to get the package uploaded to REVU an link it in the bug report
<verb3k> I see, then I will try my best to get it before release, thanks for your time dholbach DktrKranz
<dholbach> anytime
<DktrKranz> verb3k: you're welcome
<geser> good morning
<TuxCrafter> is this the correct channel for the dev week? or is that ubuntu meeting?
<Unksi> TuxCrafter: #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat are the channels used for it
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/JoiningIn
<TuxCrafter> Unksi: thanks
<Unksi> youre welcome :)
<persia> DktrKranz: Thanks for tracking that down.  Is the change significant enough to really warrant an email to ubuntu-devel?  For a little merge, I'd think an FFe is enough.  If there's a big change, such an email sounds right.
<DktrKranz> persia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4708/
<DktrKranz> from 65k to this :)
<DktrKranz> of course it lacks changelog entries, but that's the most important part
<persia> DktrKranz: Is that against current, or against Debian?
<DktrKranz> persia: current, but there aren't main changes from 0.30 in Debian.
<persia> 0.30!  It was 0.29 last I looked.  Still, I think for the most part it's gone native, so the version bumps don't actually indicate the volume of change one often expects from a new upstream.  Based on what you've listed, I don't see any new features or functionality, although I'd think it might be good to get a wave from motu-release just in case.  I don't think something that small will get much response from ubuntu-devel.
<persia> Were you changing dpkg, it would be a different story :)
<DktrKranz> me too, I think 0.30 was uploaded saturday
<DktrKranz> persia: ok, then. I'll gather material required for a FFe, do some tests and submit the whole stuff.
<DktrKranz> we should have it in shape soon :)
<persia> DktrKranz: Thanks again for chasing this.  I'm looking forward to using it to generate a whole heap of bugs.  I'm not sure we can fix everything for hardy, but we should see significant improvement.
<DktrKranz> I hope so. I'd like to do something for {dapper,gutsy} -> hardy upgrade tests, I'll ask mvo about them
<mok0> A -dev package with a library, that depends on other libraries in order to link, should that include those libraries' -dev packages as a Recommends or a Depends? I seem to remember that you cannot depend on a -dev package
<geser> mok0: does the first -dev package use headers from the other -dev packages?
<mok0>  geser: I can't remember, probably
<persia> mok0: A -dev package may depend on a -dev package, but only if it is actually required.  For library dependencies, it is safe to rely on the libfoo package depending on the support libraries.
<geser> if it uses them, then the -dev package should depend on the other headers/-dev package
<mok0> geser: so if headers are used -> Depends, otherwise Recommends?'
<geser> mok0: why would you want to recommend them?
<mok0> geser: because the library calls the lower libraries
<mok0> geser: and you can't link without them
<persia> mok0: That should be handled by the dependencies of the library package, no?
<mok0> geser: that's what I am asking
<mok0> persia: -"-
<geser> mok0: If I use libA-dev in a package it shouldn't matter to me which package libA depends on
<mok0> geser: right, but if libA-dev calls functions in libB-dev
<geser> libA should link to the libs it needs and not the app
<persia> mok0: When libfoo uses symbols from libbar, libfoo should depend on libbar.  libfoo-dev depends on libfoo, and need not reference libbar.  If the libfoo-dev headers #include libbar-dev headers, then libfoo-dev needs to depend on libbar-dev.  These are separable concerns.
 * mok0 ponders...
<mok0> Got it
<mok0> A lot of that is handled by dh_shlibdepends  I guess
<geser> dh_shlibdepends add the dependency on libbar to libfoo during its build
<mok0> However, I need to do gcc prog.c -lA -lB
<mok0> and if libB is not there... boom
<geser> does prog.c use both libs or only A?
<mok0> functions from libB are called from libA
<geser> is libA linked with libB?
<mok0> geser: no
<geser> please fix libA, it will it make easier when libB needs a transition
<mok0> geser: right
<mok0> Thanks
<warp10> Hi all!
<zul> hello
<Unksi> hiya
<norsetto> howdy all
<geser> hi norsetto
<norsetto> heya geser
<ki|A-F-MOTHERFUC> So let's get a party going (let's get a party going)
<ki|A-F-MOTHERFUC> Now it's time to party and we'll party hard (party hard)
<Iulian> Weird guy.
<mruiz> hi all
<Iulian> Hey mruiz
<mruiz> hey Iulian
<smarter> hi
<smarter> Could someone explain me what to do with that(dpkg-shlibdeps complains)? http://pastebin.com/m7b68f3bf
<persia> smarter: Looks like an overzealous LDFLAGS in the build system
<smarter> I didn't change the LDFLAGS
<smarter> dpkg-buildpackage says: "dpkg-buildpackage: set LDFLAGS to default value: -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions"
<persia> smarter: Check your buildlog: maybe upstream set LDFLAGS?
<geser> persia: dpkg-buildpackage from the recent dpkg sets now LDFLAGS, CFLAGS and others
<smarter> persia: nothing special in the logs
<persia> geser: Yes, but upstream can still break that, depending on how it is defined.
<smarter> maybe if I recreate the automake/autoconf stuff
<persia> smarter: In the buildlogs, is there not a line that has -lfoo -lbar, etc.
<geser> smarter: check in the build logs the linking stage
<smarter> geser: where is the linking stage?
<geser> smarter: can you make the complete build log available?
<smarter> example: g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -DPP_DATADIR=\"/usr/share/games/etracer\" -DTUXRACER_NO_ASSERT=1 -DHAVE_SDL_MIXER=1   -g -O2 -g -Wall -O2  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -I/usr/include/tcl8.5 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I/usr/include/freetype2 -c -o joystickconfig.o joystickconfig.cpp
<smarter> geser: ok
<persia> smarter: The source of the complaint is that there are lots of lines like -l/usr/include/libpng12 when the analysis of the binary doesn't appear to indicate that such symbols are actually used.
<smarter> persia: what should I do?
<persia> smarter: I'd recommend checking the source to see if they are used (that message isn't always right), and if not, patching the upstream build system to not link against the unused libraries.
<smarter> geser: build log: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11945971/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.extremetuxracer_0.4-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<geser> smarter: g++  -g -O2 -g -Wall -O2  -I/usr/include/SDL -D_GNU_SOURCE=1 -D_REENTRANT -I -I/usr/include/tcl8.4 -I/usr/include/libpng12   -I/usr/include/freetype2  -Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions -o etracer ssbutton.o checkbox.o textarea.o ui_mgr.o ui_snow.o ui_theme.o button.o frame.o entry.o widget.o color.o matrix.o quat.o vec2d.o vec3d.o plane.o glhelper.o poly.o audio.o audio_data.o image.o png_reader.o
<geser> rgb_reader.o ppm_writer.o course_load.o course_mgr.o course_quad.o course_render.o credits.o debug.o error_util.o event_select.o file_util.o fog.o fps.o game_config.o game_type_select.o game_over.o gl_util.o hier.o hier_cb.o hier_util.o highscore.o hud.o intro.o joystick.o keyframe.o lights.o loading.o loop.o main.o mirror_course.o player.o nmrcl.o os_util.o part_sys.o paused.o phys_sim.o quadtree.o
<geser> race_select.o event_race_select.o racing.o render_util.o reset.o screenshot.o snow.o splash_screen.o string_util.o tcl_util.o tex_font_metrics.o textures.o track_marks.o model_hndl.o tux_shadow.o view.o viewfrustum.o winsys.o videoconfig.o audioconfig.o configmode.o configuration.o graphicsconfig.o joystickconfig.o keyboardconfig.o stuff.o game_mgr.o bench.o callbacks.o translation.o alignment.o
<geser> model.o model_ac.o font.o label.o FTCharmap.o FTFace.o FTFont.o FTGLTextureFont.o FTGlyph.o FTGlyphContainer.o FTLibrary.o FTPoint.o FTSize.o FTTextureGlyph.o  -lSM -lICE  -lX11 -lXi -lXext -lXmu -lXt   -ldl -lm -L/usr/lib -lSDL -lSDL_mixer  -lGL -lGLU -L/usr/lib -ltcl8.4 -ldl  -lpthread -lieee -lm -lpng12   -lfreetype -lz
<geser> make[3]: Leaving directory `/build/buildd/extremetuxracer-0.4/src'
<geser> Making all in data
<geser> oops, a little bit long
<geser> smarter: that the linking stage
<LucidFox> smarter, did you receive my email about qdevelop?
<geser> -lXXX means link with libXXX.so
<smarter> LucidFox: yes, didn't have time to answer, sorry
<LucidFox> ah
<smarter> LucidFox: I think we should try to integrate this with upstream
<LucidFox> But isn't -qt4 Ubuntu-specific?
<smarter> Debian use it also
<smarter> but upstream could first check for qmake-qt4, then qmake, ...
<LucidFox> well, Debian-based-specific
<LucidFox> ah, that makes sense
<smarter> LucidFox: I'll try to speak with the upstream author
<LucidFox> good, thanks
<smarter> he's very responsive
<HighNo> hi there, I want to provide my older dists users with a package too (until backports is getting it done) and thought of a very quick and even dirtier solution to just patch the .deb file directly. So I did - changed the python-support entry in the debian/control file to accept version 0.5.6 (feisty) and repacked the hole stuff. Now I get strange results. dpkg installs it nicely - the software is completely installed and runs perfectly. GD
<smarter> LucidFox: he provided a tar.gz package instead of the .zip the day after I asked
<LucidFox> I like responsive upstreams.
<smarter> geser: and how can I remove the unused -l libs ?
<smarter> force LDFLAGS?
<l1unatic> Hello everyone. I am getting an error when i debuild.The error says: clearsign failed. I have checked my key. The entry is correct in changelog. Can anyone help please?
<geser> smarter: check in the build system where they are added
<geser> l1unatic: did it say whey clearsignig failed?
<Iulian> l1unatic: Afaik, you'll need an entry in ~/.bashrc also.
<l1unatic> geser: Secret key not available.
<HighNo> l1unatic: set the DEBEMAIL variable to the mail address of your key
<geser> DktrKranz: re your dietlibc upload in Nov 2007, looks like we need to undo the -1ubuntu2 changes back to -1ubuntu1 as it breaks the build of bglibs (see also Debian bug 374349)
<ubotu> Debian bug 374349 in dietlibc-dev "Causes bglibs to FTBFS: undefined reference to `main'" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/374349
<geser> l1unatic: check if Changed-By in the changes file contains your complete key id (incl. all comments)
<mok0> norsetto: ping
<norsetto> mok0: pong
<mok0> norsetto: Hey! do you have time to look at xtide?
<norsetto> mok0: no, but when did I ever say no ....
<mok0> norsetto: :-)
<HighNo> l1unatic: and just to be sure, set the DEBFULLNAME variable to that value too (the full name used for the key)
<DktrKranz> geser: it brings in several troubles. Revert to ubuntu1 leads to segfaults in *every* package which depends on dietlibc, unless compile them with --fno-stack-protector. I didn't manage it before because I was looking for a better solution, but I've found none so far.
<mok0> norsetto: just to clear up the comments on LP. We need to get xtide-data and the merged xtide uploaded
<HighNo> anyone got an idea on my hand-edited .deb file? Maybe a hint where I should look, other channels to ask?
<geser> DktrKranz: so we have the choice between breaking other apps or bglibs?
<norsetto> mok0: so far so good
<mok0> norsetto: you had some comments on xtide
<DktrKranz> geser: we have the choice to revert dietlibc and uploading fifteen packages with --fno-stack-protector
<norsetto> mok0: yes, there seems to be some unneeded changes
<DktrKranz> or waiting for a better solution, but I don't think it will come before release
<geser> HighNo: what "strage results" did you have? "dpkg installs it nicely - the software is completely installed and runs perfectly" sounds good.
<mok0> norsetto: it is true that the diffs to debian are getting very small, except for the Recommends to the new data (xtide-wvs1-data)
<l1unatic> geser: Ya. The entry is complete.
<norsetto> mok0: but that is not a carried over change
<l1unatic> HighNo: Ok. I'll just check.
<mok0> norsetto: I created xtide-wvs1-data, and I have tried to offload it to the Debian maintainer of xtide, but  have not yet heard from him
<persia> mok0: Part of the issue is that we cannot upload a version less than the current one.  If you want to revert to Debian, create a new patch that includes all the changelog entries, and maintainer mangling, and otherwise leaves the package alone, with a final changelog entry of "Revert to Debian packaging".
<mok0> norsetto: no it's a change I made for the new wvs1 stuff
<geser> DktrKranz: I looked at bglibs and I don't understand why it complains it can't find main.
<norsetto> mok0: right, now we have it in the repos and it makes sense to use it, thats what you are saying
<mok0> persia: ok, that's what I've done to xtide-data (except that "Revert..." comment)
<norsetto> mok0: so just prepare a new debdiff where you sync xtide from debian and add this new change
<DktrKranz> geser: it's a known issue with propolice, Debian solved it by disabling WANT_SSP in dietlibc (and binNMU everything), but that's incompatible with our toolchain.
<persia> mok0: It's the except that was part of what was confusing :)
<mok0> norsetto: I have, it's that old patch
<norsetto> mok0: which old patch?
<mok0> norsetto: from 2008-02-01
<norsetto> mok0: yeah, but where is that, in a comment in the bug report?
<geser> DktrKranz: do you know more about it? what the exact problem?
<mok0> norsetto: It's in bug 188086
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188086 in xtide "[needs-merge] xtide-2.9.5-2 from sid" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188086
<norsetto> mok0: I see quite a lot more than that in that debdiff
<mok0> norsetto: I did it as a standard merge, so the old changelog entries have been carried over
<HighNo> geser: the problem is GDebi doesn't even open the new .deb file - telling me it's corrupt
<norsetto> mok0: its not a merge, its a sync with a new change (the addition of xtide-vws1-data) as we just discussed
<mok0> norsetto: so, you want me to make a new debdiff that only includes that?
<norsetto> mok0: I'm all for minimise the delta wrt debian, unless justified (which in this case I don't think it is)
<geser> HighNo: ah, your first message got cut of at "...runs perfectly. GD"
<mok0> norsetto: that's fine, I'll fix that. Now, what about xtide-data?
<geser> HighNo: is the same version of the deb also in the archive?
<RainCT> Hi
<norsetto> mok0: wait a sec, what about the dirs change? Thats not even in the changelog
<mok0> norsetto: that's reverting to debian
<HighNo> geser: ? do you mean the cache? it's not in universe - at least not for feisty
<norsetto> mok0: well, if we sync you don't need to do that, its a dropped change
<DktrKranz> geser: it seems SSP mangles main in a way linker is unable to find it. IIRC, with gcc-4.1 upstream provide a fix (or a workaround), but gcc-4.2 broke it again. My knowlegde of gcc internals is not so good to provide a fix myself.
<mok0> norsetto: afai understood persia just before, we can not go down in version number
<norsetto> mok0: ah, you mean the version you want to sync its an older version!?
<DktrKranz> geser: I asked upstream if there's something I can do, but never received a reply.
<persia> norsetto: It ought be a sync, except that first requires a Debian update :)
<norsetto> mok0: then yes, we need to do as you did (...what a mess....)
<mok0> norsetto: it has release -1 instead of -1ubuntu1
<norsetto> persia: yes :-(
<mok0> norsetto: yes, a mess.
<DktrKranz> (and Debian is not of aid, since it's not its business)
<mok0> norsetto: sorry about that. It is my fault. The Debian admin was in agreement with the change, but we later decided to do it differently
<persia> The next version must be -1ubuntu2.  Using a comment like "Revert to Debian packaging" makes it clear to sync next time.  I ended up with the same mess for uqm-content.
<mok0> persia: it is 1ubuntu2 in the patch on LP
<persia> mok0: Ah, good.  Last time I looked, there status was perhaps a bit more confusing (that being the 14th).
<norsetto> mok0: for xtide-data is the same, just limit yourself to reverting the changes, do not add any cosmetic change so that we just sync the next update from Debian
<mok0> persia: it's been on my list for a while and I want to get rid of it
<mok0> norsetto: what cosmetic changes do you mean?
<norsetto> mok0: for instance the lintian warnings
<mok0> norsetto: there was a small bug in rules that I fixed, and I also changed the Standards-version
<mok0> norsetto: I'll submit those to debian maintainer, then he can release a new one
<norsetto> mok0: that would be the best course
<persia> And we could sync that :)
<mok0> persia: exactly
<mok0> So, can we get xtide-data off the shelf?
<mok0> I'll fix xtide cf. norsetto's comments and upload a new patch
<persia> mok0: Isn't there an interrelationship between xtide and xtide-data such that it makes sense to upload them together?
<norsetto> mok0: when I said the best course I meant that we get these two cosmethic fixes from debian ....
<l1unatic> HighNo: Sorry but i cannot find any of these options.
<mok0> persia: well -1ubuntu1 is buggy so I'd like to get it out the the archives ASAP
<persia> mok0: How does buggy matter now?  If there's a clear plan to fix pre-BetaFreeze, best to just execute the plan.
<HighNo> l1unatic: options? those are variables in the environment to set like this: DEBFULLNAME
<persia> (saves wear and tear on the buildd bearings :) )
<HighNo> l1unatic: args, wait
<HighNo> l1unatic: # export DEBFULLNAME="Lars Friedrichs"
<l1unatic> HighNo: Ok
<persia> Err.  That ought always be $ export DEBFULLNAME...  Running under # is likely to cause other issues when testing a build.
<mok0> norsetto, persia: I haven't heard from Deb maint. on my last email, so I don't know if he'll respond quickly. I'd rather get the fix -1ubuntu2 in now, and then we can see if -2 makes it before hardy release
<LucidFox> why not just add DEBFULLNAME="Full Name" to ~/.bashrc?
<HighNo> hm, is Michael Vogt or Sebastian Heinlein around?
<persia> mok0: How long?  BetaFreeze isn't for a few weeks: may be worth waiting a bit longer, no?
<LucidFox> that's what I did
<geser> HighNo: my guess was that it perhaps checks a checksum
<HighNo> LucidFox: thats possible too
<mok0> persia: ok
<dholbach> HighNo: ask mvo or glatzor on #ubuntu-devel
 * persia doesn't use DEBFULLNAME, but just DEBEMAIL="My Name <my.email@provider.tla>" and everything works :)
<geser> DktrKranz: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 527492 Feb 18 14:51 bglibs-dev_1.041-2_amd64.deb :)
<HighNo> geser: I have checked that - there are no md5sums on the control file...
<HighNo> persia: good to know, I guess I've set it then to make dch enter the correct name
<mok0> norsetto: ok, well that's settled then. I know what to do. Thanks
<norsetto> mok0: de nada
<geser> DktrKranz: I got inspired by an old patch to mailfront with a similar problem: link explicity against the object file containing main even if it's inside an ar archive
<geser> can you make the deb available for checking?
<geser> HighNo: ^^^
<DktrKranz> geser: ah, interesting workaround. Keep in mind several packages segfaulted at startup, so it's better to check them before the release (and I finally understood why our core-devs don't want dietlibc in main)
<DktrKranz> geser: I wanted to make sure dietlibc is compiling on sparc and ppc too before pushing stuff
<DktrKranz> so at least I need a sparc box, which I don't have
<HighNo> geser, hm - where to?
<geser> HighNo: have you no webspace?
<ScottK> DktrKranz: See sistpoty or siretart about trying on sparky (REVU's host).
<DktrKranz> ScottK: ah, good point. Thanks.
<HighNo> geser: hm, not really - wait a sec, then it should be at sourceforge...
<geser> DktrKranz: I'll check if bcron builds with the new bglibs and doesn't segfault directly before uploading bglibs.
<HighNo> geser: gosh, seems like sourceforge can't handle \~ in filenames...
<DktrKranz> geser: I think we should wait until a "final" dietlibc is available, this way we can avoid rebuilds. Since SSP is PITA for i386 and amd64 only, limiting my patch just for these archs would solve almost every issue.
<DktrKranz> #ifdefs should work, unless a better (and tested) solution is found by upstream
<emgent> heya people
<DktrKranz> FYI, this spec covers every package which needs dielibc love: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/better-dietlibc
<geser> HighNo: how big is the deb?
<HighNo> geser: 288k
<geser> HighNo: mail it then to geser@ubuntu.com
<HighNo> geser: thanks - it's on the way
<DktrKranz> persia: candidate piuparts merge tested successfully, now filing a FFe.
<geser> DktrKranz: bglibs last build in dapper successfully. I would prefer to have a version that builds in hardy (in case someone wants to do a security upload)
<ScottK> RainCT: Would it be possible to teach pbuilder-dist about oldstable, stable, testing, and unstable in addition to the release names?
<persia> DktrKranz: Please subscribe me to the FFe bug, and thanks again for taking care of that.
<DktrKranz> geser: these issues came up in edgy, due to SSP enabled by default
<DktrKranz> so, dapper binaries are all good
<geser> DktrKranz: so we should better keep the working ones which we can't rebuild anymore?
<RainCT> ScottK: Sure. I think they were already there, but might have been removed because of some problem. Perhaps they need to be translated to their codename before passing the value to pbuilder?
<mok0> What is the current policy on export DH_COMPAT=5 in rules?
<ScottK> RainCT: I'm not sure.  I was helping a friend of mine who runs debian set up a pbuilder yesterday and we used pbuilder-dist (I always love pointing Debian people at Ubuntu resources) and he tried testing first and it didn't work.
<ScottK> mok0: Don't do it.  Add debian/compat instead.
<mok0> ScottK: It's in the debian version
<DktrKranz> geser: since they're statically compiled against dietlibc, the ones before edgy are good, the ones after edgy, segfault on startup.
<mok0> ScottK: The real question is: should I send the fix to the Debian maintainer, or will he frown at that
<ScottK> mok0: If it's the only difference with Debian, I wouldn't maintain a diff for it, but if you're making other changes, I'd change it.  Your call.
<RainCT> mok0: iirc, DH_COMPAT in rules is only allowed to temporary overwrite debian/compat for testing purposes
<ScottK> mok0: Run linitian on the package and see what it tells you (it may need the I (big i) flag).  If lintian complains, then I think it's fair game (IIRC it does).
<mok0> ScottK: good idea
 * persia plans fun for the ides of March
<DktrKranz> persia: done. bug 175821.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175821 in piuparts "[FFe] piuparts for debian packages doesn't work" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/175821
<geser> DktrKranz: but in case of bglibs we ship binaries which don't match the source we provide (since edgy)
 * persia advocates rebuilding everything for each release to ensure that doesn't happen: better to FTBFS and not ship binaries than violate the license by shipping binaries for which the source is not available.
<DktrKranz> geser: I wanted to make sure dietlibc was in good shape before rebuilding packages which depend on it, since similar problems may arise with every new gcc minor versions. I think I'm close to a solution (aka workaround), but needs to test at least on on sparc (since it actually FTBFS).
<geser> persia: that would only work if you don't copy the binaries from the previous release
<persia> geser: Exactly.
<persia> There are packages in the archive that have not been recompiled since before the Warty release.  That can't be good.
<DktrKranz> I need to ask sistpoty a temporary account on REVU server to test them. They're not huge packages, so workload won't be too much.
<persia> DktrKranz: You should have an account.  Try ssh.
<persia> The reason for asking is about the workload: the server is fairly old.
<DktrKranz> persia: sparky.ubuntu.com ?
<persia> ubuntuwire
<DktrKranz> well, dietlibc needs five minutes on my old boxes to build
<DktrKranz> and util-vserver and friends are similar
<HighNo> Hm, I'd like to change a package that is supposed to be in hardy. That would make backporting a breeze. Is that still possible?
<geser> persia: we should ask lucas if he can schedule a hardy universe rebuild
<HighNo> the change would only affect the control file lowering the python-support release
<DktrKranz> persia: I'm in, but I don't know if I have permissions to run pbuilder/pdebuild
<persia> geser: Those rebuilds only test FTBFS.  What about .deb contents differ from rebuild issues (which are also of interest).
<mruiz> dholbach, Five-a day is a very good idea... I'm finishing my fifth bug
<geser> DktrKranz: do you know when the new dietlibc will be in hardy?
<persia> DktrKranz: I don't even know if those are installed.  Ask one of the two previously mentioned people.
<persia> mruiz: Just because you hit your target today is no excuse to stop :)
<mruiz> persia, sure :D
<geser> persia: true, but at least we would know which packages don't build anymore
<dholbach> mruiz: nice - do you make use of  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day#Log ?
<persia> geser: I suppose.  I'd rather just rebuild everything.  Let me find some excuses...
<mruiz> dholbach, I'll do it soon
<dholbach> mruiz: greazt
<dholbach> great :)
<DktrKranz> geser: basically I just have to adjust my patch to apply for i386/amd64 only. After that, I'll do some tests on i386 and sparc, but I'll need a hand to test it for amd64 (I've no boxes), util-vserver is good to see if dietlibc works.
<geser> persia: the buildds are already blocked for weeks during the first autosync, I don't to know how long it would take to get the complete archive rebuild on each release (and how long it would take to get the build order correct)
<geser> DktrKranz: what kind of tests?
 * geser has an AMD64
<persia> geser: Nobody knows.  It needs someone to plan it.  Much as I'd like it, it's not going to happen really soon.  Until then, we can only catch what we can.
<DktrKranz> geser: just rebuild util-vserver or slidentd against new dietlibc. Keep in mind util-vserver has been autosynced, so it works now.
<persia> For instance, there appear to be 1956 packages that have not been built since we instituted maintainer mangling in pkgbinarymangler.  They would be good candidates for rebuild.
<persia> The list is available from wget -O - http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz | gunzip | grep-dctrl -sSource:Package -FMaintainer -v -n ubuntu | sort -u if anyone wants to take a look.
<DktrKranz> geser: current dietlibc in hardy is fine for all packages on i386 and amd64.
<DktrKranz> but I should test new candidate
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek about to start in 25 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<HighNo> dholbach: will there be transcripts be put on the wiki too?
<dholbach> HighNo: yes
<HighNo> dholbach: as i am very interested in hosting code in launchpad but won't make it tomorrow.
<HighNo> dholbach: just you or will everybody do that?
<dholbach> HighNo: no problem, we'll get the logs online
<HighNo> dholbach: cool, I'd really like to have my package at launchpad too so people can use rosetta...
<geser> DktrKranz: let me know when you have dietlibc ready for testing
<DktrKranz> geser: sure. Thanks for stepping in.
<geser> DktrKranz: should I wait with uploading the bglibs fix for the new dietlibc?
<dholbach> HighNo: the scribes team will take care of it
<geser> HighNo: the error message about your "corrupt" deb happens also in hardy
<HighNo> geser: good to know - so there might be a problem with either the package being really broken or gdebi being too picky on details
<DktrKranz> geser: it should be advisable to wait. Since dietlibc is a minimal toolchain, a new upload could change several aspects of it, so it's better to wait until a (hopefully) working one is landed.
<HighNo> geser: could you confirm the bug then? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gdebi/+bug/192939
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192939 in gdebi "gdebi rejects a package that dpkg does accept" [Undecided,New]
<geser> DktrKranz: I will wait at it still time to upload it later
<NessieLiberation> May I ask about the case of mpd, am I correct in thinking that it is compiled without aac support to be included in universe rather than multiverse?
<NessieLiberation> and if so, is it possible to, for example, have a version of mpd in multiverse with fuller support?
<persia> NessieLiberation: That is a likely justification, although it may be that it was so arranged in Debian to be in main rather than contrib (or at least it looks that way to me)
<NessieLiberation> persia: unfortunately, I have some songs in aac format, and I would rather not recompile mpd as frequently as I would normally upgrade teh package
<crimsun_> hmm, but libfaad{0,2-0,-dev} binaries are in universe
<persia> main too.  Odd.
<crimsun_> only the faad binary is in multiverse
<geser> HighNo: while debugging the problem, I got: SystemError: E:This is not a valid DEB archive, missing 'debian-binary' member
<NessieLiberation> oh, so what causes it to not have the support then?
<crimsun_> NessieLiberation: does hardy's current mpd not support m4as properly?  The build-dependency on libfaad-dev is clearly present.
<NessieLiberation> I'm not running hardy, I was just trying to see what the deal with it was. If it's been fixed in hardy then cool and thanks
<smarter> geser: I added that to my debian/rules to get rid of the unused libraries: DEB_MAKE_BUILD_TARGET := LIBS="-lm -L/usr/lib -lSDL -lSDL_mixer -lGL -lGLU -ltcl8.5 -lpthread -lieee -lm -lpng12 -lfreetype"
<smarter> is that the correct way?
<smarter> it works and the package has a lot less depends
<kdub> last hardy update put me in dependency hell
<HighNo> geser: hm, strange - when exactly did you get that message?
<HighNo> what is the normal status for packages included in hardy in lp? I still have 'in progress' while the package is available via apt-get already
<crimsun_> HighNo: if the package has been uploaded with a corresponding bug close entry, the janitor will mark the bug Fix Released
<crimsun_> HighNo: so if the main task (current development branch, Hardy) contains that fix, the main task will be Fix Released.  It does not, however, automatically follow for attached tasks (e.g., other Ubuntu releases or affected packages)
<HighNo> crimsun_: hm, I think i could not follow your description - the bug I mean is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/137339
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137339 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] BlueProximity" [Wishlist,In progress]
<crimsun_> HighNo: no one followed up on the bug triaging, that's all.
<crimsun_> HighNo: it can be marked Fix Released
<HighNo> crimsun_: so it's ok that I have set it to 'fix released' now?
<crimsun_> HighNo: yes
<HighNo> crimsun_: I thought there should be the debian/changelog entry which would close this bug automatically?
<geser> smarter: looks like a good way to fix it
 * mok0 would like help with the desktop
<smarter> geser: thanks, I'll upload the new revision to REVU
<geser> HighNo: I looked at the python code to understand where and why that message comes from
<geser> HighNo: I could track it back to "control = apt_inst.debExtractControl(open(file))
<HighNo> geser: wow, thanks for all the effort
<mok0> I have a "Debian" menu on my K menu. Where does that come from??
<ScottK> A package having a Debian Menu entry, but no .desktop.
<ScottK> I think ...
<mok0> ScottK: but many apps appear in both
<mok0> ScottK: ... and some have icons in one and not the other etc
<ScottK> As I (vaguely) understand it, once it's on, you see everything with a Debian Menu entry there.
<mruiz> hi all . I tried to install five-a-day but it complained:   five-a-day: Depends: python-central (>= 0.5.50) but 0.5.15ubuntu3 is to be installed
<ScottK> mok0: I'd ask in #kubuntu-devel if you want to try and sort it out.
<mok0> ScottK: Weird
 * mok0 goes to #kubuntu-devel
<nxvl_work> scottK: did you receive my mail?
<ScottK> nxvl_work: I did and I support your application.  I'm planning on writing on your wiki page to that effect.  If I don't make it, you can quote me as saying "Definite +1 for membership."
<nxvl_work> heh
<nxvl_work> thanx
<LucidFox> mok0> why did you migrate from dpatch to quilt for clipper? (not like I object, you're the original maintainer so your choice)
<nxvl_work> scottK: but i find better if you write on my wiki, than just quoting you
<ScottK> Sure.  It's just that I'm about to head out the door right now...
<jdong> LucidFox: I object! (kidding)
<mok0> LucidFox: Cf. a recent discussion on debian-devel, it seems they want to migrate things to quilt
<nxvl_work> scottK: we have time, so don worry :D
<LucidFox> so dpatch is going to be deprecated?
<mok0> LucidFox: I think
<mok0> LucidFox: I also like to get rid of those annoying 755 modes on patches
<ScottK> LucidFox: Some time in the next 10 or 15 years.
<ScottK> There's no consensus.
<mok0> It seems quilt has some advantages over dpatch, and it's no more difficult to use, on the contrary
<ScottK> It just requires thinking about it differently which takes some practice.
<HighNo> geser: grrr, you also stopped at apt_inst because it is a binary file? binaries are so debugging bad...
<ScottK> nxvl_work: Commented.
<nxvl_work> ScottK: thanks :D
 * nxvl_work HUGS ScottK
<ScottK> No problem.  You've earned it.
<HighNo> hm, I seem to not being able to get source packages from de.archive.ubuntu.com - apt-get just sits there and waits. Anybody else has this problem?
<geser> HighNo: where else should I stop?
<geser> HighNo: I can't reach de.archive.u.c neither
<HighNo> geser: :-) I know - I hate it when it gets binary... (that was no offense - it was just if you stopped there)
<geser> HighNo: I'm just checking if I manage to produce an deb with ar that apt_inst likes
<LucidFox> mok0> uploaded
<mok0> LucidFox: thx
<mok0> LucidFox: Hope it builds now :-)
<HighNo> geser: ok - must go for some minutes now, bbl. Maybe anybody can tell me in the meantime how to change the mirror apt-get wants to download from...
<geser> HighNo: sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<HighNo> geser: there's just 'archive.ubuntu.com' no 'de.a.u.c'...?!
<geser> HighNo: have you some files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<crimsun_> HighNo: there was no corresponding changelog entry to close that bug.  It was simply a lax in procedure on the part of the person who uploaded it.
<LucidFox> hellboy195> commented on ksocrat
<hellboy195> LucidFox: so I should leave it as contrib/text?
<LucidFox> yes
<LucidFox> (by the way, thanks for reminding me about this package - I'm planning to take over it in Debian, as I use it and it's orphaned ATM)
<hellboy195> LucidFox: ah np ^^ I saw that it's orphaned and because of that I thought a merge would be worth it. As I said, first update since 2005 :)
<smarter> I've uploaded a new version of extremetuxracer in REVU but it appears in the "New packages" table instead of the "Updated packages" one, why?
<LucidFox> hellboy195> well, we can merge it now, and sync later
<LucidFox> switching maintainers will probably take some time
<hellboy195> LucidFox: report add_icons back to debian?
<hellboy195> *dh_icons
<LucidFox> hellboy195> If you feel like it :)
<hellboy195> LucidFox: but it doesn't make sense if you become the maintainer!?
<LucidFox> smarter> probably because it's in NEW?
<LucidFox> and not in the archive yet?
<smarter> LucidFox: it's in the archive: "extremetuxracer | 0.4-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages"
<LucidFox> then it's weird
<LucidFox> hellboy195> If I become the maintainer, I'll add dh_icons whether or not you file the bug for missing dh_icons :)
<LucidFox> the only difference is that if you do, I'll add (Closes: #) to debian/changelog
<hellboy195> LucidFox: then it's the question WHEN you become the maintainer ;)
<hellboy195> LucidFox: well, it doesn't matter to me. It's you decision ;)
<hellboy195> LucidFox: nvm. I sent it to debian already ^^
<smarter> New extremetuxracer revision awaiting review ;) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=extremetuxracer
<bigon> ScottK: I don't understand your comment about bug #192847
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192847 in telepathy-salut "Please sync telepathty-salut 0.3.1-1 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192847
<dholbach> RainCT: included your POD guide in a couple of places :)
<dholbach> RainCT: thanks again
<RainCT> dholbach: cool. no problem :)
<LucidFox> Stupid CDBS. "rm -rf po/*.pot" in kde.mk's clean can't be disabled.
<jpatrick> LucidFox: launchpad translations stuff
<LucidFox> maybe, but it breaks upstream build :(
<nxvl_work> james_w: around?
<james_w> nxvl_work: hi.
<james_w> I got your email thanks.
<nxvl_work> james_w: so, how would it be?
<nxvl_work> james_w: you make the talk and i add some ideas? or how?
<james_w> I don't mind, do you want to take any particular sections?
<nxvl_work> james_w: i'm more interested on best practices
<nxvl_work> james_w: so maybe you can talk about the topics and i add a "best practices" part at the end of it
<james_w> yeah, that suits me. If you could add anything I miss as we go that would be great as well.
<james_w> nxvl_work: do you think that the draft looked like it would take an hour?
<nxvl_work> james_w: i think we will need to run to make it fix in an hour
<nxvl_work> james_w: you need to keep in mind that there are always questions
<james_w> that was my thought too. I'll try and skim down the first parts.
<hellboy195> LucidFox: ping
<LucidFox> hellboy195> yes?
<hellboy195> LucidFox: I got a response for the bug report. (add dh_icons)
<hellboy195> LucidFox: Note that dh_icons was only introduced in debhelper 5.0.51,
<hellboy195> so the build-dependency should be adapted.
<LucidFox> yes, I see :)
<hellboy195> LucidFox: so, what does this mean?
<LucidFox> hellboy195> it means that the debhelper build dependency in debian/control should be bumped to (>= 5.0.51)
<hellboy195> LucidFox: hmm. you are the debian maintainer soon. so it's task ;)
<LucidFox> I've already uploaded it to mentors
<LucidFox> http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/contrib/k/ksocrat/
<hellboy195> LucidFox: nice :)
<hellboy195> LucidFox: btw, I *still* don't understand why I let contrib/text unchanged. I once did a merge and a remaining change was "Replace contrib with multiverse"
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: hoi mate :)
<LucidFox> hellboy195> that was completely unnecessary, you could have just done a sync :)
<LucidFox> once an Ubuntu package is assigned to a component, it stays there until the archive-admins explicitly move it out
<DktrKranz> Guten Abend hellboy195
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: hey, congratulation to perfect german :)
<LucidFox> (see e.g. freecol: control says contrib, initially uploaded to multiverse, explicitly moved to universe at my request)
<DktrKranz> hellboy195, my german stops here (as much as many other foreign languages)
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: nvm. it was perfect  and made me happy :)
<DktrKranz> heh
<hellboy195> LucidFox: so every package with "contrib" automatically moves to multiverse and noch change in debian/control is necessary?
<LucidFox> hellboy195> archive admins decide where to put each package
<LucidFox> for one, packages from contrib and non-free don't get autosynced, so it requires a manual sync anyway
<hellboy195> LucidFox: so they check every package and don't trust the Section field in debian/control?
<LucidFox> I think they do look
<LucidFox> but they're not bound fo follow it
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: do you feel bored?
<DktrKranz> how many?
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: just 1 or maybe 2 since LucidFox exited
<DktrKranz> already in the queue?
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: sure ;)
<DktrKranz> good, then. I'll have a look later
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: cool thanks :) but don't feel compelled to do it ;)
<DktrKranz> np
<hellboy195> :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<hellboy195> bddebian: hoi :)
<bddebian> Hello hellboy195
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<RainCT> is anyone familiar with REVU (specificaly the server's configuration) around?
<siretart> RainCT: perhaps. try it :)
<nixternal> !5-a-day
<ubotu> 5-a-day is a community event where each person will take 5 bugs a day and work on them. Everyone is invited to help no matter your abilities! More information available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
<nixternal> :) GET TO WORKING!
<jpatrick> get to?
<nixternal> ya, don't know why I added the ING
<RainCT> siretart: ok.. do files need the .py to be executed by mod_python or are extensionless files also accepted (and, if it doesn't, would it be acceptable to this)?
<siretart> RainCT: uh, that would be a mod_python question. I suspect you can configure it to not require the extension somehow...
 * RainCT asks because of bug #192715
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192715 in revu "Static URL pointing to the latest .dsc file" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192715
<siretart> http://revu.tauware.de/dsc.py&package=foo wouldn't hurt either, imo
<RainCT> well, I'll give the file a .py for now and annoy sistpoty later :)
<andresj> hello! I'm not sure if this is the right channel, but is there a tool for making svn snapshot source packages? I want to regularly upload them to Launchpad PPA... I want to use blender as my first test. I have downloaded the latest stable source package already.
<RainCT> siretart: look at rationale 3 :D
<siretart> andresj: snapshot source package? what's this? use 'svn export ../foo_version.orig.tar.gz' to create a source tarball, and add your packaging to that
<siretart> RainCT: that's a matter of taste
<andresj> siretart: by snapshot source package, I meant a regularly updated package that comes from svn trunk.
<andresj> siretart: I'll try the command you told me :)
<siretart> andresj: ah, you mean the holy grail, or having https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NoMoreSourcePackages implemented, no? ;)
<andresj> siretart: probably not :) "svn trunk" > "svn trunk of upstream/vanilla program"
<slangasek> mr_pouit: I don't understand why you say in bug #192614 that the Ubuntu delta is "unneeded"; does using xfce.mk instead of debhelper/autotools.mk really not do anything useful?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192614 in ristretto "Please sync ristretto (universe) 0.0.17-1 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192614
<andresj> siretart: what version should I use? The latest stable version of the program is 2.45. Should I use the date? And how?
<RainCT> what's the keyboard combination to disable Compiz's advanced zoom? :S
<pochu> RainCT: where did you get lightyears 1.3a from? latest upstream seems to be 1.2a, and watch file is reporting that (was said to be broken on a mail to debian-devel)
 * RainC1 blames, curses and hits Compiz and asks hiself why they did even create it argh
<RainC1> :P
<RainC1> pochu: upstream (link by e-mail)
<pochu> RainC1: they didn't release it to the public? that's weird :)
<RainCT> pochu: I'll mail him somewhen soon about this :)
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> nice server. didn't even see apt-get update run :-P
<pochu> ScottK: may you have a quick look again to bug 192156?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192156 in amule "[FeatureFreezeException] New upstream svn snapshot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192156
<Ubulette> is bzr broken for anyone here or is it just me ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/4737/
<andresj> What should I do to be able to have two different versions of a program? I want to make "weekly snapshot" package of blender, but I want it to be possible to install it alongside the stable blender. I was thinking I could rename the package, but I don't know what should I do. I think there is a number apart from version numbers that allow two different versions of a package to be installed alongside each other, but I don't know
<andresj> how to use it.
<crimsun_> Ubulette: on hardy, it's bug 192992.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<RainCT> andresj: rename the package and change the directories where stuff will get installed
<_MMA_> andresj: PM
<crimsun_> Ubulette: if bzr is critical, downgrade to the previous python-central version, attempt the upgrade, dpkg --configure -a, and then bzr will have upgraded
<andresj> RainCT: Should I just change the name in the last (first) entry of the changelog and rename the files?
<crimsun_> Ubulette: for reference, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10498055/python-central_0.5.15ubuntu3_all.deb
<andresj> _MMA_: PM?
<Ubulette> crimsun_, thanks
<RainCT> andresj: first changelog entry from the top, debian/control and change installation dir in debian/rules / debian/*install and/or wherever it is set
<_MMA_> andresj: You have a "personal message".
<andresj> _MMA_: oh :)
<andresj> RainCT: should I change both Source: and Package: or only Package: section in debian/control?
<RainCT> andresj: Package is enough
<andresj> RainCT: thanks :)
<awen_> should the maintainer field be changed if making a security update to gutsy? (it only has a debian version now)
<awen_> the wiki page says "Update the Maintainer field only if working on Feisty or newer." ... but it doesn't say, what it should be updated to?
<mok0> ubotu, ! maintainer | awen
<ubotu> awen: The "Maintainer" field in a package's information (debian/control) should indicate the Ubuntu team responsible for the Ubuntu specific changes to a package (often the !MOTU for !Universe packages). The original maintainer is preserved in the field "XSBC-Original-Maintainer".
<awen_> it's a main package - sdl-image1.2
<mok0> awen, then I suppose you put the ubuntu-devel list
<james_w> devel-discuss I believe
<awen_> so "Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>" is a good guess?
<james_w> apt-cache show <package-in-main> should tell you for sure.
<awen_> james_w: that's what I tried :) ... thanks for the help
<awen_> when a debdiff has been prepared for a security bug in LP, what do you then do... it should be reviewed by a security team member it says; should I subscribe a team of some sort?
<awen_> it's bug 185782
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185782 in sdl-image1.2 "Buffer overflow in GIF handling" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185782
<mok0> awen_:  subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<awen_> mok0: thanks
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: hoi ^^, now looking at my stuff? ^^
<hellboy195> anyway. good night folks :)
<RainCT> good night
<slicer> Is there a way to check the target distribution in the rules file? It would make it much easier to use the same rules file for hardy and gutsy.
<persia> slicer: dpkg-parsechangelog is likely the mechansim you want, although it is unfortunate if the rules must differ depending on the release.
<nxvl_work> if a bug has been fixed on upstream, how do i mark the bug? as fix commited?
<slicer> persia: If I understood an earlier discussion here correctly, PulseAudio is now default in hardy. Hence, hardy builds should use PulseAudio as the default audio device, whereas the gutsy one should stick to ALSA.
<persia> nxvl_work: "Triaged" is good, unless there is already work underway to bring the upstream fix into the release, in which case, "Fix Committed" may be appropriate.  On the other hand, don't overuse "Fix Committed", as there have been several bugs found in that status for years because nobody remembered to clean up afterwards.
<slicer> persia: Thanks for the tip though :)
<persia> slicer: Well, if that must be determined at build-time, I suppose you could check, but you likely want to be sure to catch -updates, -security, -backports, and any other -foo strings that may need adding, or you'll make it hard to maintain.  I'd recommend different rules files just to make it easier to support, and not require adjustment and mangling each time a new release name is determined.
<jdong> nxvl_work / persia: I personally think Fix Committed should ONLY be used in the case where the fix is for sure going to be uploaded to Ubuntu very soon, perhaps because the maintainer has another quick thing or two to roll together with it
<jdong> I find it annoying when people use "fix committed" to mean upstream's VCS has some sort of patch, then not follow up in any way.
<nxvl_work> jdong: it will be updated, but not for this release
 * persia agrees with jdong, and further expects the developer to have already completed the change in the working area for the package (personal directory, VCS, etc.)
<nxvl_work> jdong: also i don't think they have plans to fix it on this release for the comments
<persia> nxvl_work: If not for this release, then "Fix Committed" would not be correct.  Use "Triaged".
<nxvl_work> i can't use triaged :S
<slicer> persia: Ugh. Good point. Ok, thanks.
<persia> nxvl_work: Talk to bdmurray on #ubuntu-bugs and demonstrate 5 bugs you've helped work on, and you can join the team.  For now, use "Confirmed".
<nxvl_work> persia: ok, thnx
<crimsun_> superm1_: multichannel should be fine as long as you don't have ice17xx-based audio hardware.
<superm1_> crimsun_, huh?
<superm1_> oh you are talking about pulse from yesterday
<nxvl_work> in progress isn't good enought, doesn't it?
<superm1_> that TheMuso and I were discussing
<crimsun_> superm1_: yes.  Hardy's current PA source package doesn't have the fixes merged.
<superm1_> crimsun_, ah okay.
<persia> crimsun_: Do you need testing from ICE17xx hardware, or is the issue known upstream?
<crimsun_> persia: both.
<TheMuso> crimsun_: I can help test.
<persia> crimsun_: I'm short on time now, but with a pointer, I'd be happy to help test.
<crimsun_> persia: I'll provide an interdiff in a couple hours.
<persia> crimsun_: OK.  I'll be able to grab & test in about 12.  Thanks.
<crimsun_> currently chasing python-central.
<persia> TheMuso: Are you 1712 or 1724?  (I have 1724)
<RAOF> \sh_away: You're a wine guy, right?  How can I get a useful backtrace from wine? 0.9.55-0ubuntu1 segfaults very early (amd64).
<TheMuso> persia: 1712 x 3.
<TheMuso> They don't work either.
<TheMuso> They don't show up in Pulse's GUI chooser for source/sink options.
<persia> TheMuso: Excellent.  We'll be able to hit them both then.
<crimsun_> it's because PA's alsa backend bails attempting to map channels.
<TheMuso> I'm not surprised.
<TheMuso> Since these cards have non-stsnadard outputs/channel names.
<TheMuso> non-standard
<persia> Not just that, but are typically configured in sets of stereo pairs, rather than n.1 arrangements.
<cheguevara> RAOF: bug 191575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191575 in wine "wine segfaults on winecfg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191575
<Flare183> Bug 1
<Flare183> nevermind
#ubuntu-motu 2008-02-19
<crimsun_> persia: / TheMuso: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/pulseaudio/ubuntu rev15
<crimsun_> persia: / TheMuso: I have some question as to how thoroughly the definitions are parsed; I'll look into it further.  In the meantime, please try the above.
<crimsun_> persia: and since you guys have commit access now, feel free...
<crimsun_> TheMuso: ^
<TheMuso> crimsun_: Thanks, will take a look shortly.
<slangasek> mok0: I think you may have missed a transition package when merging claws-mail?  claws-mail-clamav is no longer built from source, but sylpheed-claws-gtk2-clamav depends on it
<mok0> slangasek: hmmm
<mok0> slangasek: I will take a look
<mok0> slangasek: yeah, there is no such package...
<mok0> slangasek: I wonder if there should be, or if the dependency is wrong
<slangasek> the package existed before you merged the new upstream version... :)
<mok0> slangasek: it seems it's gone from the debian version
<slangasek> well, ok
<slangasek> then I guess the compat package should also be dropped?
<mok0> slangasek: I guess
<slangasek> +  - Upstream removed clamav plugin from main tarball (Closes: #462963)
<slangasek> ah, there it is
<nixternal> !5-a-day
<ubotu> 5-a-day is a community event where each person will take 5 bugs a day and work on them. Everyone is invited to help no matter your abilities! More information available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/5-A-Day
 * nixternal runs and hides
<warp10> :D
<mok0> slangasek: will you fix it?
<slangasek> mok0: do you agree that the compat package should be dropped, and only readded if the clamav plugin gets packaged separately?
<mok0> slangasek: yes
<mok0> slangasek: the compat package goes with the plugin
<slangasek> ok, uploading
<mok0> slangasek: great
<ScottK> bigon: For Gutsy, all the telepathy packages were part of a general exception for Ubuntu Mobile.  Before I expend effort again on figuring out if Telepathy stuff should be upgraded, please find out from the Ubuntu Mobile folks if such an exception exists again for Hardy.
<ScottK> slangasek and mok0: Upstream dropped the package in claws mail 3.3 (it's in their upstream changelog.
<mok0> ScottK: slangasek has removed the dependencies now
<ScottK> Of course the reason they dropped it (licensing concerns with non-free unrar code) don't apply to the Debian clamav package, but it's still gone.
<mok0> ScottK: is it going to be packaged separately?
<ScottK> mok0: All I know is what's in the changelog.
<mok0> ScottK: right
<slangasek> 	 | N libphp-serialization-perl/0.27-1/i386 Component: main Section: perl Priority: OPTIONAL
 * slangasek slits his wrists to have done with it
<slangasek> :-P
<StevenK> Ah ha. My sync request.
<Fujitsu> That sounds so, so wrong.
<Fujitsu> Though I've had a use for such a thing before, admittedly.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<emgent> heya :P
<bddebian> Hello emgent
<chrisb_> is this the right place to be for help with building source?
<nhaines> Hello, everyone!
<slomo_> superm1: ping? :)
<nhaines> pong!
<nhaines> Oops!  Not for me.
<slomo_> :)
<superm1> slomo_, hey :)  I was just about to get the last few things together.  just got some free time now.  i'll let you know once i'm done
<slomo_> superm1: perfect :)
<jdong> too lazy to check launchpad at 1AM, but I am assuming the pycentral breakage on Hardy is known?
<jdong> bug 192992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<jdong> ok guess I wasn't too lay
<TheMuso> jdong: Yeah its known alright.
<jdong> I'm assuming when python breaks word gets out fast :D
<superm1> slomo_, okay all updated up http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/g/gmyth/
<slomo_> superm1: perfect :)
<crimsun_> hmm, looking at python-central's parse_versions(), does the tried "op, v = m.group(1), m.group(2)" work if m == None?
<slomo_> superm1: i'll review again now, if it's fine i'll upload
<slomo_> superm1: ok?
<superm1> slomo_, sounds great to me
<slomo_> superm1: :)
<crimsun_> looking at the bug reports, vstring is being passed to parse_versions() as 'python:Versions=2.4'
<slomo_> superm1: the gmyth-utils short description is not perfect yet imho but i can live with that ;) maybe something that just says that these are commandline utilities for doing things with a mythtv backend is nicer than saying that it's utilities from the gmyth package
<superm1> slomo_, the utilities themselves are very un-useful too.. i wouldnt expect them to be used for anything other than testing when things aren't working
<slomo_> superm1: ok
<slomo_> superm1: "Section:libs" without space, i'll change that ;)
<superm1> oops :)
<slomo_> superm1: you don't link the things explicitely with libglib and stuff, right?
<superm1> slomo_, no i dont
<slomo_> superm1: that's a bug then... also it's LDFLAGS, not LD_FLAGS
<slomo_> superm1: want me to fix these two things or do you want to do it yourself? :)
<superm1> slomo_, well if its just those two left you can go ahead, if  there is more i'll do it
<slomo_> superm1: ok, will do it then
<slomo_> superm1: otherwise it's great
<superm1> thanks
<superm1> slomo_, afterwards, if you've got time for one more, i have another perl related one that i wanted to bring up to debian as well
<slomo_> superm1: i don't know anything about perl... but when it's easy :)
<superm1> slomo_, yeah its a really straightforward package.  i'm just cleaning up the description a little bit for it.
<tonyyarusso> Hey, I'm reading Conduit release notes, and noticed that among other things it now supports synching Gmail contacts and fixes a bunch of Flickr bugs.  These seem pretty important to me - what are your thoughts on a possible update to 0.3.8 for Hardy?
<superm1> tonyyarusso, file a FFe on it.
<superm1> tonyyarusso, ~motu-release makes the final call
<tonyyarusso> superm1: Seems worthy of consideration at least to you though?  (wanted to bounce it off someone before filing)
<superm1> tonyyarusso, if its fixing a bunch of bugs i think so
<superm1> but in the end will have to see how much else changed
<tonyyarusso> Also, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess says the request must include a diffstat and testing information, which I am not able to provide - presumably someone else could tack that on as able?
<tonyyarusso> well, I guess I could figure out the diffstat thing - looks relatively simple
<superm1> tonyyarusso, fill out as much as you can about it, if you aren't sure of something, ask here about it
<tonyyarusso> Okay
<slomo_> superm1: ok, fixed all now ;)
<superm1> slomo_, great, so all set then ?
<slomo_> superm1: may i add myself as uploaders or do you want to have it all your own? ;)
<superm1> slomo_, you can add yourself on
<superm1> if ever i'm busy with other things, its good to have a fall back
<slomo_> ok
<slomo_> thanks
<dholbach> good morning
<superm1> morning
<slomo_> superm1: ok, building and then uploading now :)
<superm1> great :).  slomo_ if you've still got some more time, this is the other one I wanted to pull up to debian too: http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/l/libnet-upnp-perl/
<tonyyarusso> superm1: err, is 'diff -ruN <package>-{old-version,new-version} | diffstat > diffstat.txt
<tonyyarusso> correct?
<superm1> tonyyarusso, yeah that looks right
<dholbach> tonyyarusso: that looks good
<tonyyarusso> So "conduit-0.3.8.tar.gz |binary \n 1 file changed" is all I'm supposed to get?
<superm1> tonyyarusso, you have to extract the .tar.gz
<slomo_> superm1: doh, the -dev package is broken :)
<superm1> and you run it across the two directories
<superm1> is the idea
<slomo_> superm1: i'll fix it
<superm1> so that -r in the switches recurses
<superm1> slomo_, how is it broken?  It built fine here?
<tonyyarusso> superm1: Aaah.  I'll have to clarify the wiki then methinks.
<slomo_> superm1: yes but look at the content.. should be /usr/include/gmyth but is /usr/include/gmyth/gmyth
<tonyyarusso> much better
<superm1> slomo_, that makes me wonder how these other apps were able to nicely build against it in that state
<slomo_> superm1: gst-plugins-bad didn't, that's how i noticed it fortunately
<slomo_> superm1: oh, the pkg-config file... hm
<superm1> slomo_, I better check the ubuntu build log for it then, because ours did (and works)
<slomo_> superm1: ok, i found the reason, nevermind
<slomo_> :)
<slomo_> superm1: uploaded
<slomo_> superm1: now we have to wait a week or something for it to come from NEW
<superm1> slomo_, ah queues, just like in Ubuntu
<superm1> well my first package in debian.  yay :)
<superm1> thanks for helping get that in, and especially so quick
<slomo_> np :)
<StevenK> Oh, so pycentral needs to fixed and packages forced to rebuild?
<StevenK> Ooops
<StevenK> Up and enter in the wrong terminal :-/
<warp10> Hi all!
<LucidFox> hello warp10
<warp10> howdy LucidFox!
<BUGabundo> hi there
<BUGabundo> can someone please test bug #193195 ?
 * LucidFox shakes his fist in ubotu's general direction
<soren> bug 193195
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193195 in ubuntu "[hard] trickle upload limit blocks wget" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193195
<BUGabundo> hi soren
<soren> o/
<BUGabundo> can you give it a test?
<BUGabundo> trickle seems to only limit download speed
<BUGabundo> not upload!
<soren> Sorry, I'm a bit tied up right now.
<BUGabundo> ok, soren
<BUGabundo> I understand
<awen-> bug 192310 <- does this seem like the correct solution?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192310 in hyphen "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192310
<geser> good morning
<warp10> morning geser
<geser> Hi warp10
<BUGabundo> hi there geser
<geser> Hi BUGabundo
<ssam> the package lybniz needs a sync from debian, or a one line patch to fix its 2 open bugs. is there any thing i could do to make it more likely to happen?
<dholbach> ssam: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<ssam> do you need to be a MOTU to do that?
<pochu> anyone from the MOTU Release team for a 2nd ACK in bug 192156?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192156 in amule "[FeatureFreezeException] New upstream svn snapshot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192156
<BUGabundo> who here is responsible for packing trickle?
<LucidFox> ssam> no, you don't need to be a MOTU to request a sync, but a MOTU must approve it after you file it
<ssam> thanks
<ssam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lybniz/+bug/193210 is that ok?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193210 in lybniz "please sync lybniz (1.3.2-1)  from debian lenny (testing) (math)" [Undecided,New]
<pochu> \o/ wxwidgets2.8 in Debian
<DktrKranz> pochu: REALLY?
<BUGabundo> python-central bug?
<BUGabundo> wrong wind. sorry
<pochu> DktrKranz: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2008/02/msg01982.html
<DktrKranz> pochu: oh... hijacked! :)
<pochu> yeah!
<pochu> :-)
<pochu> DktrKranz: the only bad news is that it's in experimental. But hey, that's better than sticking with wx2.6...
<DktrKranz> I think Ron is going to find some AK47
<DktrKranz> pochu: better there than nowhere, so there's a chance to sync it in Hardy + 1
<pochu> DktrKranz: yeah, hopefully someone (doko?) uploads it to unstable soonish
<emgent> heya people
<Lamego> d2bu
<DktrKranz> pochu: I don't want to be hijacked :D
<pochu> Oh yeah let's hijack Luca! :P
<DktrKranz> pochu: well... Devid actually
<pochu> oh right
<pochu> DktrKranz: sad he's not here for the good news
<DktrKranz> pochu: better not having him around when there will be need to sync wxwidgets! :)
<pochu> heh
<pochu> DktrKranz: let's merge dfiloni's changes in the Debian package!
<pochu> DktrKranz: can you already upload to Debian? ;-)
<DktrKranz> pochu: I am destroying one distro at a time, actually (was: no upload privileges for me in Debian)
<geser> ScottK: ip4r added support (and also a new package) for postgresql-8.3 (the default in hardy). Does it need a FF exception?
<slomo> LucidFox: are all your f-spot changes in debian too already?
<\sh> grmpf
<emgent> heya \sh :)
<hellboy195> \sh: you seems to be angry .. about wine?
<\sh> na
<hellboy195> \sh: good. how's the progress :)
<\sh> hellboy195: lets see :)
<hellboy195> ^^
<\sh> is it feasable to re-upload a NEW package which was rejected, because of a silly mistake by me inside the license file, without prior approval? :)
<\sh> hellboy195: regarding bug #191575 jurjen said it works now after the last upgrade...I'll try to check this
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191575 in wine "wine segfaults on winecfg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191575
<hellboy195> \sh: I'm ready that currently ^^
<hellboy195> *reading
<hellboy195> \sh: yeah, it's really really strange
<ScottK> geser: Isn't postgresql-8.3 in Main?
<geser> ScottK: it is
<persia> \sh: Yes.  Once you have approval to NEW a package, re-NEWing it is covered by the same approval.
<\sh> hellboy195: at least on amd64 it doesn't work at all
<ScottK> geser: Then it's nothing to do with motu-release.
<\sh> persia: thx
<geser> ScottK: ip4r (universe) builds currently only a package for postgresql-8.2 but the new one from Debian unstable has how also a package for postgresql-8.3
<ScottK> I see.
<hellboy195> \sh: well we can ignore amd64 users ^^,  no to be serious that's a serious problem :\
<persia> \sh: Just as an explanation, it's my opinion that archive-admin rejection isn't that different from automated rejection for a bad upload.  Assuming you can fix it, and work with the archive admins to get it approved, it's just a bugfix.
<ScottK> I'd say yes, but it's definitely one we'd want.
<persia> geser: For dep-wait stuff, do we need to ask for give-backs, or will that just happen?
<\sh> persia: yepp..that's how I see it, too, but not being sure myself
<geser> ScottK: I will file a request for a FF exception then
<geser> persia: depwait will start building automatically once the waiting package (and version) is available
<bigon> ScottK: hi I don't understand you comment on bug #192847
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192847 in telepathy-salut "Please sync telepathty-salut 0.3.1-1 (universe) from debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192847
<persia> \sh: It's just my opinion.  If you want a formal statement, you could file a FFe bug, but I suspect motu-release currently has enough of them :)
<ScottK> bigon: For Gutsy, all the telepathy packages were part of a general exception for Ubuntu Mobile.  Before I expend effort again on figuring out if Telepathy stuff should be upgraded, please find out from the Ubuntu Mobile folks if such an exception exists again for Hardy.
<persia> geser: Thanks.  I won't fuss about libini4j then.  Thanks.
<bigon> ScottK: oh ok
<bigon> ScottK: I don't see such exeption on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StandingFeatureFreeze
 * persia wishes that Sun had a single internal shared repository for Java code
<geser> persia: you're too late anyway, it got already build and is now in binary NEW.
<persia> geser: Excellent!  With the archive-admin of the day seeking an empty NEW queue, we ought have netbeans by the end of the week.
<geser> persia: depending on the order of the NEWing (libini4j-java would be best), how long the netbeans build takes and the length of the binary NEW queue it could make it even today :)
<geser> but I guess the NEW queue is not long enough for that
<ScottK> bigon: That's a page I made a few days ago.  The problem last time was the Ubuntu Mobile exception was undocumented.  You'll actually need to ask someone to find out.
<bigon> ScottK: I've asked on #u-mobile
<slytherin> What is the use of 'debian uupdate' in watch file?
<\sh> bigon: then please ask what is the status of galculator and the hildon patch...they wanted to do the merge of this package by themselves, because the hildon patch doesn't apply cleanly anymore, and I have no clue about hildonizing
<persia> slytherin: It tells uscan that you want to copy the debian/ directory and attempt to automate the construction of a new source directory.  Personally, I find it less useful then one might prefer.
<slytherin> persia: thanks. I was just going to add it to a watch file
<persia> slytherin: Worth adding and experimenting.  If it works best for you, may be worth keeping.  Just because it doesn't match my workflow doesn't mean it isn't good practice.
<slytherin> persia: Nah. I am working on bluez-gnome which is in main. So I am just copying the watch file from debian
<slytherin> persia: By the way according to new policy when requesting new upstream version, I should just add .diff.gz to bug right?
<persia> slytherin: Yes.
<mruiz> hi all
<mruiz> hi all
<slytherin> mruiz: That sound like an echo. :-)
<mruiz> slytherin, sure :)
<persia> dfiloni_: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2008/02/msg01982.html
 * persia missed, and will try to aim better in the future
<mok0> Whoops. Python exception when configuring update-manager...
<mok0> Is there something wrong with pycentral at the moment??
<mok0> I am getting several errors when doing my daily apt-get upgrade
<geser> mok0: yes, python-central 0.5.50ubuntu4 should fix it
<mok0> geser: ok, great, no reason to file bug reports then...
<Pici> mok0: already filed, see #192992 if you're interested
<mok0> bug 192992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192992 in python-central "[hardy] pycentral crashed with ValueError in parse_versions()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192992
<mok0> Pici: Oh, yeah!
<mok0> Pici: that's what I am getting too :-)
<persia> Actually, ubuntu4 still breaks for jockey for some reason.  Works for most other things.
<mok0> That new pycentral version is not in the archives?
<soren> mok0: If it's not, it soon will be.
<geser> mok0: it got uploaded one hour ago (or so) and it takes some time to get build and published
 * mok0 cools it
<soren> published an hour ago.
<soren> The source, that is.
<soren> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12082695/python-central_0.5.50ubuntu4_all.deb <--- For the impatient.
<stgraber> soren: doesn't fix the bug with jockey-gtk
<stgraber> so there will be one more upload (3rd or 4th today ? :))
<mruiz> thanks soren
<mok0> Is there somewhere a statistic showing the use of the different platforms Ubuntu is offered on?
<awen-> ja
<awen-> wrong window...
<mok0> awen-: wrong language
<awen-> mok0: also that :)
<mok0> heh
<awen-> who should you poke to regarding openoffice.org-* packages... been looking a little at bug 192310 ; but the problems seems to involve more packages the more i look
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192310 in hyphen "package openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us None [modified: /var/lib/dpkg/info/openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us.list] failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/myspell/dicts/hyph_en_US.dic', which is also in package openoffice.org-hyphenation" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192310
<persia> awen-: Are you sure that is still open?  A recent set of upgrades seemed to resolve it for me.  Also, calc on #ubuntu-devel would be the right contact.
<_MMA_> Fixed here as well.
<awen-> _MMA_ and persia: the problem isn't solved ... openoffice.org-hyphenation-en-us and openoffice.org-hyphenation both contains hyph_en_US.dic
<mok0> Is hppa big endian like HP-UX?
<persia> awen-: Without Conflicts: ?  Yes, that would be wrong.
 * mok0 would like to see a compilation guide for hppa
<soren> mok0: hppa is the platform on which hp-ux runs.
<persia> mok0: HP-US is designed to run on hppa, so it's at least a safe bet (although I haven't used such a machine for long enough to no longer be sure)
<persia> s/US/UX/
<awen-> persia: yes, without conflicts...
<mok0> soren: I meant hppa alias linux running on hppa :-)
<soren> mok0: Oh, ok. Yes, I'm quite sure that's big endian.
<awen-> persia: and is isn't a good idea to have them conflict on each other as you would then be unable to have english hyphenation installed together with another hyphenation
<mok0> soren: you happen to know what preprocessor symbols cpp predefines on that platform :-/
<persia> awen-: If two packages supply the same file, and they files serve different purposes, it is a bug to be raised to the appropriate list.  If the files serve the same purpose, the packages must use Conflicts:.  It may be that one of the packages should not deliver that file, or that some packages should be removed following a transition.
<soren> mok0: Not off the top of my head, no.
<soren> mok0: lamont in #ubuntu-devel will know, though. :)
<mok0> soren: thx I'll ping him...
<awen-> persia: exactly... but right now the openoffice.org-hyphenation packages seems in a complete mess regarding rdepends and provides
<persia> mok0: You might also download and inspect the hppa binary packages...
<\sh> ScottK: yes...the problem was my copy&paste of your LICENSE file ;) it said GPL2 and the LICENSE.gpl was GPL3 ... I fixed it already :)
<awen-> but thanks for the help persia, i'll ping calc on #ubuntu-devel later today and see what he has to say about it
<persia> awen-: As an additional note, updates to those packages tend to be well staggered, to avoid DoSing the buildds.  It may be that there is a partial or complete fix in the VCS: at least worth checking that as well.
<awen-> persia: okay... how/where to check the VCS?
<persia> Check for Vcs-* fields in debian/control.  If they are absent, complain to the maintainer :)
<awen-> persia: they are absent, so no luck there
<rhpot1991_laptop> Hey guys, I got a few emails about the build of my package failing in NEW, I know what to fix but not how I go about doing so, do I just fix it and dput it back to revu?
<rhpot1991_laptop> had the section listed as unknown when it should be misc
<RainCT> Hi
<rhpot1991_laptop> hello
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<geser> rhpot1991_laptop: create a debdiff, attach it to a bug in LP and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<geser> Hi sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi geser
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: I have to test dietlibc on sparc. It's not a big one, compile time takes five minutes on old hardware, is it possible to run some tests with pbuilder on sparky?
<rhpot1991_laptop> geser: attack it to a new bug or my needs-packaging bug?
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: sure, there is a hardy pbuilder already installed on sparky
<geser> rhpot1991_laptop: like you want
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: ah, cool. I verified I've access on it, but I guess I've no root/sudo privileges
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: I just changed it... can you retry?
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: it works now, thanks. Is there a preferred time to do my tests? I don't want to increase server load too much.
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: since we've already passed featurefreeze there shouldn't be much going on on revu anyways...
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: so just do your tests ;)
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: good then. Thanks ;)
<sistpoty|work> np
<geser> Hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi geser
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi sistpoty|work
<DktrKranz> geser: had a quick look at dietlibc, found something interesting from Fedora, but I think it's not sufficient to avoid --fno-stack-protector abuse :(
<spectie> evening all, how do i go about getting an import from debian ?
<AstralJava> spectie: sync request is the process you want.
<spectie> ok
<AstralJava> Currently we're in a feature freeze, so an exception bug will be required to be filed for that.
<spectie> what is an exception bug ?
<AstralJava> If you look at the topic, you can find more information regarding the issues.
<spectie> (i'm just looking at the page now -- and about to file a bug)
<slicer> Where can I find documentation about debian/control fields like vcs-: etc? They're not in the current debian policy document.
<sistpoty|work> slicer: iirc dpkg's changelog might help
<spectie> ok
<spectie> sync request ubmitted
<slicer> sistpoty|work: Ok, found that. But are they documented anywhere? All the changelog says is that such fields were added, it makes no mention of what's supposed to be in them :)
<AstralJava> spectie: Can you post the bug number please?
<spectie> yes
<spectie> i'm just writing a comment giving the exception request
<spectie> #193306,
<sistpoty|work> slicer: dunno if any documentation exists... I recall a lenghty thread on debian-devel some time in the past about that *looking*
<sistpoty|work> slicer: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2008/01/msg00926.html (but there was an older thread about these fields as well)
<spectie> AstralJava, i've added the exception req.
<spectie> is it in order?
<slicer> sistpoty|work: Thanks.
<AstralJava> As we're in the feature freeze now, it requires a bit more information, which you can read from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-30ede7e753a6b6f62916161755507d4cc5d99e20
<AstralJava> spectie: ^^
 * spectie looks
<spectie> ok
<spectie> hmm
<spectie> i don't have ubuntu
<AstralJava> Right, well then you need to get someone to do that for you.
<spectie> ok
<spectie> presumably diffstat would be just the contents of the debian package piped through diffstat ?
<AstralJava> Ping me if you can't find anyone. I won't guarantee that I have the time for it, though. :)
<spectie> ok
<geser> AstralJava: how do you want to diff a complete new package?
<AstralJava> geser: Sorry I don't follow?
<spectie> i attached the diff
<spectie> AstralJava, regarding the "builds and installs", do you just need a buildlog ?
<AstralJava> spectie: The last time I did it, I directed pbuilder output to a buildlog. There might be other ways which I wouldn't know. I'm not a MOTU, after all. :)
<spectie> ok
<geser> AstralJava: sorry, I was to fast with reading and jumped lines
<AstralJava> geser: Quite alright. :)
<spectie> AstralJava, does my diffstat look ok ?
<AstralJava> Just threw me out for a loop here.
<bigon> ScottK: <Mithrandir> bigon: I don't believe so, but it should be possible to grant exceptions if we need them?
<AstralJava> spectie: I suppose. If I was reviewing that, I would want to see what you used diffstat on.
<spectie> i installed the package in a prefix
<spectie> and diffed it with an empty directory
<spectie> seeing as it is a new package, i think thats the only way you'll get a diff
<spectie> oh pissing aerkgmarg
<AstralJava> spectie: As I understand it, the diffstat would show us how much the new package differs from the current version in Ubuntu. As it isn't in any ubuntu release at the moment, I would consider that step irrelevant.
<spectie> AstralJava, ok, that wasn't clear from the wiki
<AstralJava> I'm not sure what the process is when regarding to documentation "bugs", but please make sure appropriate people are informed about this.
<AstralJava> Never hurts to improve the relevant docs. :)
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: are two ACKs sufficient to proceed with a FFe upload?
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: the indication is, if the bug state is set to confirmed (atm. two acks should do it, however we don't have a policy for generic exceptions yet)
<DktrKranz> thanks for the clarification.
<warp10> Hi all!
<pochu> sistpoty|work: did you had time to check the revu patch?
<ScottK> bigon: Please comment in the bug.
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: I'm looking for feedback from you on the proposal for bug fix only uploads that I sent to MOTU ML last week.  The others in motu-release are OK with it.
<ScottK> \sh: Great.  Sorry about that.
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: thought I have answered that already... full ack from me
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: Thanks.  I probably just lost track.
<sistpoty|work> pochu: sorry, didn't have time to test it on sparky yet... it looks good though
<pochu> sistpoty|work: just a reminder. no hurry though ;)
<dholbach> Ubuntu Development Week is up and running in #ubuntu-classroom!
<pochu> sistpoty|work: specially since there's no much activity in revu these days... ;)
<mario_limonciell> sistpoty|work, would you be able to follow up to the mythtv suite FFe, now that ScottK has posted to it?  (You previously wanted to hear from others prior to deciding)
<sistpoty|work> mario_limonciell: acked... can you confirm the bugs please (saves me lots of clicking *g*)?
<mario_limonciell> sistpoty|work, sure
<sistpoty|work> thanks
<mario_limonciell> thx
<geser> ScottK, sistpoty|work: how many ACKs does a FFe need? two or more?
<sistpoty|work> geser: two
<ScottK> geser: Two.  Our's crossed in the mail,  If you'd set it to confirmed it'd save me some clickety click.
<sistpoty|work> heh, lost update :)
<geser> ScottK: will do, thanks
<ScottK> Bugfix only process is updated on the Freeze Exception page.
<sistpoty|work> excellent, thanks!
<geser> ScottK: what I can't do is unsubscribe motu-release
<ScottK> geser: If you do your upload it no longer shows up by default, so it's not a big deal.
<geser> ScottK: it's a sync and is now in the ~ubuntu-archive queue
<ScottK> Great.
<sistpoty|work> geser: then close the bug byhand, once it hits the archive (or I'll do it and will also get the karma for it *g*)
<ScottK> geser: There was an issue with Debian not having a gui for pg 8.3 because they don't have wxwidgets2.8.  I don't recall the package name, but it sounded like a good on to make sure we had the right version of.  I can hunt after it if you don't have time.
<geser> sistpoty|work: the sync should close it (it's a sync request combined with a FFe)
<sistpoty|work> damn, no karma for me then *g*
<geser> ScottK: could it be pgadmin3? Please hunt it down as I don't have time (four exams next week)
<ScottK> Sure.  I'll look into it.
<pochu> ScottK: with your proposal, after alpha6, will we need to ask for a freeze exception even for bug fix releases?
<ScottK> pochu: As of now, yes, but there is a MOTU meeting in the mean time to get consensus.
<ScottK> pochu: I'm not personally uncomfortable with pushing it out to Beta, but think we should discuss it.
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: I just added a NACK to the FF2 proposal.  I'm curious if you'd revisit your position based on my comment?
 * sistpoty|work looks
<ScottK> superm1: Now that the mythtv standing FFe is approved, would you please update the wiki page where the standing exceptions are listed.
<mario_limonciell> ScottK, sure
<ScottK> mario_limonciell: Which one of you are you really?
<mario_limonciell> this one at work, and the other at home right now
<mario_limonciell> so, both i guess?
<ScottK> I see. OK.
<sistpoty|work> asac: the point of ScottK is imo quite good about the firefox2 demotion... any good ideas?
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: My thought is use iceweasel instead (if that's the right one, I can never keep track).
<ScottK> If it's really needed.
<ScottK> geser: pgamin3 is in fact what it was.
<ScottK> pgadmin3 even
<ScottK> Is there a MOTU hopeful looking for a useful task/learning experience?
<slytherin> ScottK: I owuld have said yes but I will be leaving for home in 5-10 minutes. :-)
<jdong> *sigh* How the heck does one get across the point that launchpad is not where to discuss dirty hacks and workarounds right on a bug report?
<jdong> I think LP bug tickets need moderation ability
<ScottK> jdong: What is the place then?
<jdong> ScottK: some other support medium
<jdong> IRC, mailing list, forum, answers tracker, etc
<rhpot1991_laptop> anyone have any idea why my diff.gz is different on LP than on revu?
<dholbach> jdong: if it's still about fixing the bug that should be absolutely fine - there are lots of discussions about fix implementations in various bug trackers
<jdong> ScottK: as an example, the pycentral breakage bug, 90% of the comments are either irrelevant or duplicate of osmething another person has said already
<ScottK> jdong: True, but to the extent it helps the developer understand the problem, it may be useful.
<jdong> ScottK: right, useful discussion is a different concern, but there should be a way to collapse/hide duplicate or otherwise not useful comments
<dholbach> jdong: right, we do have a big amount of not so useful information on bugs - I agree with that
<jdong> i.e. confirmed by 4 people, another 3 or 4 people posted a 1-page-long traceback (identical to each other)
<ScottK> jdong: Yes, but that happens every time we break the release.  If anything, my lesson learned on that experience is maybe LP duplicate detection needs a bug filed against it.
<ScottK> I think that's the real answer.
<jdong> "My workaround is to install the python-apt_0.7.4ubuntu4_i386.deb package from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/python-apt/0.7.4ubuntu4"
<dholbach> that doesn't stop "me too" comments :)
<jdong> comments like that, IMO, are irrelevant to the bug report
<jdong> i.e. they're end-user workarounds, not useful to developers for pinpointing or fixing bugs
<ScottK> jdong: But they are useful for someone who's just been told their problem is a dupe of that bug.
<dholbach> I'm not sure I'd spend my time "digging" comments on bugs :)
<jdong> ScottK: no doubt they are useful for the end user using a bug report to find a solution to the problem, but they are not helpful for me if I just want a quick look at "what's the problem, what's the progress on a fix"
<jdong> dholbach: haha that image came into my head too
<dholbach> :-)
<jdong> dholbach: then again all the workaround will be dugg up ;-)
<dholbach> right :)
<ScottK> Agreed, but if the duplicate detection worked well, users would see that and just do it and the volume of comments would go down.
<jdong> ScottK: I think on that bug, there's about 3 useful comments overall (1) the stacktrace (2) comment 86 which explains the cause and a proposed (admittedly hackish) workaround
<dholbach> the last times I was about to file a crash report it told me about duplicates quite well and I followed up on already filed bugs
 * dholbach liked that
<pochu> jdong: I think this is exactly what you want - bug 1734
<jdong> and I can't even think of the 3rd useful comment
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1734 in malone "Need ability to mark bug comments as obsolete" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1734
<dholbach> pochu: thanks for digging that up
<jdong> pochu: indeed that's very close to what I would like
<jdong> collapsible comments would be great
<pochu> dholbach: anytime. I already knew about it, so it wasn't hard to find it ;)
<pochu> I even thought I was subscribed to it...
<jeromeg> jdong: i just got some writable cds and i'm testing the backport of brasero at the moment
<jdong> jeromeg: I pretty much trust that it works, the patch looks very reasonable
<jdong> jeromeg: you should talk to ScottK about sponsoring it into gutsy-backports
<jdong> (consider it an ACK from me)
<jeromeg> jdong: ok, that way I don't loose a cd for nothing :)
<jeromeg> ScottK: hello; now I need to bother you :)
<ScottK> jeromeg: Put you debdiff in the bug and subscribe me to it.  I'll try and give it a look a bit later.
<jeromeg> ScottK: ok thank you, the debdiff is already on the bug report, I also added a link to build logs from my ppa, if that can be of any use for you
<jeromeg> i'll suscribe you
<ScottK> Sure.
<InsClusoe> jussi01: Thanks for that..
<InsClusoe> oops... wrong chat room.. sorry.
<jussi01> InsClusoe: you are welcome
<jeromeg> ScottK: i put Ubuntu Backporters as maintainer, there doesn't seem to be any documentation about sourcecahnge backports
<ScottK> jdong: ^^^ What do you think about that?
<\sh> I would say ubuntu-motu (for universe packages) to be sure we get the bug reports even by mail
<jeromeg> ScottK= Scott Kitterman ? (just to be sure to susribe the right person
<\sh> (also for backports)
<jeromeg> \sh: the package is in amin :)
<jeromeg> *main
<\sh> jeromeg: so ubuntu core :)
<jeromeg> \sh: ok, i'll update my debdiff
<ScottK> jeromeg: Yes
<jeromeg> ScottK: thx !
<\sh> jeromeg: that's the way I would prefer it :) I don't know the opinion of other devs in here
<jeromeg> ok, i'll wait for more feedback, that's not essential anyway :)
<asac> sistpoty|work: yes, commented on bug. I agree that the security argument is something that needs to be figured, however its completely independent from feature freeze exceptions and should be discussed/enforced through other means.
<\sh> ScottK: you opinion to this? :)
<sistpoty|work> asac: well, for xulrunner, we could get security fixes from debian (but I guess not in practice, because it seems that we're ahead of unstable, right?)
<ScottK> \sh: Debian Maintainer spec allows any ubuntu.com address.  Few core-devs will care about a backport, so I think it makes sense, but we are breaking new groud here.  That's why I asked jdong.  It's his project.
<nareshov> Hey MOTUs. I found a bug in the package "midori": It's default homepage is set to www.debian.org , Shouldn't it be www.ubuntu.com ?
<asac> sistpoty|work: xulrunner 1.8 will die at the same point as firefox 2.0 ... in debian i am the one that does all the security work
<jdong> ScottK: I think putting backporters as the maintainer makes the most sense...
<asac> sistpoty|work: so if we have some kind of universe security team, they can work together with me
<ScottK> asac: We do have such a team, but we're already overwhelemed.  We just don't have resources for this.
<asac> ScottK: yes, but that is a completely different question.
<jdong> ScottK: I don't think giving the bug reports to -motu directly makes much sense as (1) 90% of motu's really don't care (2) if they did care, they still can't really directly do much other than finding a backporter or core-dev
<jdong> so the logical ones are either (1) backporter (2)core-dev, of which #1 makes most sense
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> jdong: Next question is who reads those mails?
<jdong> ScottK: well I'm subscribed to the list and some of the testers are.... I'm not sure who else does.
<sistpoty|work> asac: I'm not too sure, if that's so much a different question... what would be the main gain, from having ff2 still in universe? I guess upstream (as in mozilla) won't support this either, right? so my question would be who would take care for it?
<sistpoty|work> asac: I don't mind having it in there, if e.g. the mozilla team would step up and promise commitment for the package
 * ScottK too.
<asac> sistpoty|work: i outlined the main gain in the bug
<asac> people will install crap otherwise and bust their install. i want to take away the reason to do that
<sistpoty|work> hm...
<asac> that said. i am mainly interested in providing them a firefox 2 package as long as upstream supports it
<asac> i am working on keeping old branches alive upstream with other distributors. but i cannot make guarantees
<asac> (like what we do for 1.8.0 branch atm)
<spectie> sistpoty|work, thanks for ack'ing apertium-dbus, please let me know if you have any questions/suggestions
<ScottK> asac: Why not leave it in Main.  One other security related disadvantage of Universe is security fixes aren't announced?
<spectie> i'm just about to leave work, but i should be idling from home
<asac> ScottK: because we cannot take guarantees
<asac> just "best effort"
<ScottK> asac: What will you do with Dapper when that branch can't be supported any more?
<asac> ScottK: we support that branch and i am currently working with redhat and other distributors to get it semi-officially supported upstream again.
<asac> we wil most likely do the same for 1.8, but it will be harder to give guarantees, because backporting from 1.9 branch to 1.8 branch is far more difficult than backporting from 1.8 to 1.8.0 branch obviously
<asac> ScottK: pragmatically, we could adapt the same policy for universe that upstream mozilla have. once ffox 2 reaches EOL (and given that we cannot support it anymore), we could migrate users to ffox 3.
<asac> until then i definitly can provide security updates for ffox 2 in universe
<asac> ScottK: until we reach EOL we can also include the firefox-2 package in the security announcements we send out for main. (would have to check that with security teaam of course)
<sistpoty|work> asac: what rough timeframe do you think EOL would be (before release close after release or late after release)?
<asac> EOL: ~1 year after ffox 3 is final
<sistpoty|work> well, this sounds ok for me... ScottK, what do you think?
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: I'd like some advance agreement from the archive-admins that they'll be OK to do a removal in ~ 1 year from Hardy, but sounds good.
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: afaik removing packages from a released suite is s.th. which generally won't happen (unless a major disaster is happening)
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: Agreed.  That's why I want it all sorted out on the front end.
<ScottK> If it's no longer supported, it should be removed.
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: sure, and thanks for catching my thoughtlessness ;)
<afflux> should a browser that has been synced from debian (midori 0.0.17-1) be changed to not default to debian.org as the homepage?
<asac> sistpoty|work: ScottK: if we migrate users to ffox 3 it would be an update to ffox 3 that takes over... removing something from the archive won't be necessary
<ScottK> asac: That works.
<sistpoty|work> asac: ah, nice
<asac> ok, i will document that procedure in the bug and check with the platform team.
<ScottK> Great.
<sistpoty|work> thanks asac
<james_w> Hi all. Is a sync for the upload in debbugs 466101 a candidate for a FFE?
<james_w> It is a superset of the current diff between Ubuntu and Debian, and the extras sound useful.
<RainCT> debian bug 466101
<ubotu> Debian bug 466101 in beagle "beagle: should declare a relationship with schedutils/util-linux" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/466101
<juliank> If you look at the ndisgtk package page, you see '0.8.1-2ubuntu1 [amd64,i386], 0.6-0ubuntu3 [all]' - shouldn't 0.6-0ubuntu3 be deleted? [0.8.1 only produces amd64,i386 packages]
<james_w> The only differences that may be bad is a Recommends rather than suggests for schedutils, updated versions of build-depends, and updated debhelper compat.
<RainCT> james_w: I think you only need exceptions for new versions (and new packages), not new Debian revisions (that still have the same upstream version)
<RainCT> james_w: and ScottK just announced that neither do bug fix only releases
<james_w> ah, my misunderstanding. Thanks.
<james_w> ah, and I completely forgot the iceweasel/firefox changes, so it's not a sync at all.
<InsClusoe> Hi all.. I see a lot of bugs tagged needs-packaging. Some are requests for certain Firefox-extensions. Is there a plan to roll out Firefox in ubuntu with pre-packaged extensions?
<RainCT> InsClusoe: there are already some extensions packaged.
<RainCT> InsClusoe: but it's Feature Freeze now, so you shouldn't really be looking at needs-packaging bugs ;)
<InsClusoe> Since Gutsy? Yeah.. Sorry..
 * InsClusoe smiles sheepishly.
 * sistpoty|work heads home now... cya
<InsClusoe> I had to install all my extensions manually in Feisty.. and yes, I am still on Feisty.
<slicer> Hi. I need some tips :) mumble-server includes two cgi scripts. These scripts depend on various perl packages, which means mumble-server pulls in a whole bunch of packages. Additionally, it does depend on apache2|httpd and mail-transport-agent, though I forgot to add those to the Depends: currently uploaded :(
<slicer> I've been considering moving the two scripts into a separate package, called mumble-server-web (unless someone has a better name?). This would let users install mumble-server without all the dependencies if they don't plan on using the web scripts.
<slicer> Does this sound sane?
<awen_> is it okay when making a .desktop-file to link it to an icon, that is contained in another package, that this package depends on? (this Q should be more clear)
<ScottK> slicer: Depending on how useful mumble-server is without these scripts, yes assuming you mean a 2nd binary package from the same source package and not an entirely split package.
<slicer> ScottK: It's entirely usefull without them, and many users never bother to use them at all. Yes, I'm talking about a 2nd (Actually, 3rd) binary package from the same source package.
<ScottK> slicer: Then I'd say yes, it's sane.
<emgent> heya people
<ssam> i am trying to do FreezeExceptionProcess but i can't get pbuild to save a logfile. the --logfile log.txt option seems to do nothing.
<ssam> can i just redirect the output into a file?
<RainCT> ssam: yes
<ssam> RainCT, thanks
<pochu> ssam: maybe you were doing it wrong. it needs to be exactly "pbuilder build --logfile /path/to/logfile /path/to/dsc
<pochu> ssam: perhaps you put --logfile before build or after the dsc?
<ssam> i tried a few variations.
<ssam> but not the right one :-)
<ssam> thanks
<mok0> what does "apport-bug" mean?
<mok0> never mind
<awen_> can you store binary files in the debian/ directory?
<mok0> awen_: it's better to uuencode them
<awen_> mok0: any documentation describing this process?
<mok0> awen_: man uuencode :-)
<awen_> mok0: so you just uudecode the file in debian/rules?
<mok0> awen_: yes, and when it needs to be installed, just uudecode it.
<awen_> mok0: okay... thanks
<mok0> awen_: gives a nice clean diff.gz
<mok0> awen_: I did this to some icons
<awen_> mok0: yes... exactly my problem; it complained when trying to build
<mok0> awen_: look at the xtide package to see how I did it
<awen_> mok0: i'll dig into xtide
<mok0> awen_: I put the icons in their place in the tree ./usr/share .... etc tarred that tree, and uuencoded it. Then it is just to unpack it in the package build dir
<awen_> mok0: sounds like a good solution
<mok0> awen_: yeah
<Laibsch> who can I bug about a nifty little program which nice packaging straight from the upstream source?
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/145007
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145007 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] anki" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mok0> What kind of authorization do you need to be able to set the "importance" field on LP?
<pochu> mok0: be a member of ubuntu-bugcontrol
<pochu> mok0: motu is a member of it, btw
 * mok0 is not a motu
<emgent> debian #459129
<ubotu> Debian bug 459129 in libcdio "libcdio: CVE-2007-6613 stack-based buffer overflow in print_iso9660_recurse function" [Grave,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/459129
<HighNo> /join Test
<HighNo> Doh, sorry new irc client.
<selckin> 5€ fine
<HighNo> :-)
<HighNo> i wasn't even aware i am on the channel. it is so quiet here today. or is this client not getting every line?
<HighNo> hm, since i don't see a single line since my last post i guess this client is broken
<RainCT> HighNo: it's not you
<nareshov> HighNo: I see you
<HighNo> oh
<HighNo> whoohoo
<RainCT> :)
<HighNo> this one runs on the iPhone... it looks sweet.
<mok0> HighNo: how do you type?
<HighNo> soft keyboard works well enough
<mok0> HighNo: 1 finger?
<HighNo> mostly yes but two is possible too
<james_w> bddebian: loving your -qa work at the moment.
<bddebian> Is that sarcasm or serious? :)
<james_w> bddebian: definitely serious.
<bddebian> Ah, well thanks then. :-)
<awen_> what is lintian trying to tell me? - "debian-rules-ignores-make-clean-error line 53"
<geser> awen_: try calling lintian with -i to get a more verbose message
<awen_> geser: ahh... thanks :)
<mok0> awen_: you have -rm in the clean rule
<mok0> awen_: use rm -f instead
<geser> mok0: more like he has "-make clean" in debian/rules
<mok0> geser: yeah could be
 * awen_ can confirm that geser is the winner
<Ubulette> is there a bug for http://paste.ubuntu.com/4774/ ?
<geser> Ubulette: I could find one on a quick search
<Ubulette> really ? i couldn't
<Ubulette> geser, id?
<geser> Ubulette: argh, there is a 'not' missing in my sentence
<Ubulette> oh, ok
<InsClusoe> dholbach: I was looking at 120064 listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO under packaging tasks.
<dholbach> InsClusoe: great - let me know how that goes
 * dholbach needs to leave now
<InsClusoe> ok..
<dholbach> bye guys
<InsClusoe> Thanks. Will let you know.
<dholbach> rock on
<james_w> InsClusoe: feel free to ask in here if you have any questions about it.
<InsClusoe> The bugs says ghc-pkg has no manpage...
<InsClusoe> Does that mean it was missed out during packaging or was never written in the first place?
<geser> bug #120064
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120064 in ghc6 "no manpage for ghc-pkg" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/120064
<InsClusoe> geser: Yes
<geser> InsClusoe: could be both, look inside the .orig.tar.gz if there is one or not
<InsClusoe> ok..
<InsCluso1> Geser: Sorry, I got disconnected in between...
<geser> InsCluso1: you didn't miss anything, the last line I got was: [22:06:06]    InsClusoe | ok..
<InsCluso1> geser: Great.... So I downloaded the source now.
<InsCluso1> and I see that there is no man directory... I guess this means that the manpages are not packaged.
<InsCluso1> It has only html docs
<Laney> Is there any purpose for this in a postrm script? Doesn't debhelper take care of removing the directories? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56668/
<geser> Laney: dpkg removes only the dirs and files it created (are included in the deb) and dirs get only removed when they are empty
<geser> dpkg doesn't know anything about the mrtg log files or any files mrtg generates during its use
<Laney> geser: Right, that's the bug that I'm looking at atm
<Laney> That the directories are always removed
<Laney> What's the general policy on this kind of thing?
 * RainCT doesn't know what you are speaking about but guesses that if they are residual logs they should be removed when purging
<InsCluso1> I guess I have to ask the upstream author to give the man pages...
<geser> Laney: you need to check the Debian policy
<Laney> RainCT: Yes, I can understand for logs, but for the generated reports (which is what this bug is about...)
<Laney> hmm
<RainCT> Laney: bug number?
<geser> InsCluso1: I see the debs has some manpages. But I didn't check where they come from and if there're complete.
<Laney> bug #162426
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162426 in mrtg "Purging MRTG removes data from /var/www/mrtg" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162426
<Laney> RainCT: ^
<Nafallo> Laney: what does purge mean then?
<Laney> I imagine it to mean to get rid of the binaries and configuration files, and maybe logs
<geser> InsCluso1: you can write the missing manpage on your own if you want (e.g. based on some --help output or other documentation) and provide the manpage upstream
<Nafallo> Laney: get rid of everything :-)
<Laney> ie that which would be useless without the package installed
<Nafallo> Laney: if you don't want to purge it... don't use --purge
<InsCluso1> geser: ok.. Where did you say you found some manpages for this?
<geser> InsCluso1: I looked in the package contents of ghc6 on packages.ubuntu.com
<RainCT> Laney: sorry, no clue
<InsCluso1> geser: There's a separate package called ghc6-doc. Can we use this?
<geser> InsCluso1: manpages should usually be in the same package as the binaries
<geser> InsCluso1: if upstream doesn't provide a manpage for this command then someone needs to write it first
<InsCluso1> geser: oh.. for that I need to know what the package does and all that.. Only the developer can write the manpage.
<InsCluso1> How silly of me to think that I could do it!
<Laney> Nafallo: All I can find in the debian policy is that --purge should be remove + conffiles + logfiles
 * InsCluso1 thanks geser for helping out.
<InsCluso1> Got to leave now. Bye.
<slicer> I have a somewhat complex question about licenses and debian/copyright. Would this be a good place to ask?
<Nafallo> Laney: well, I'm not read up on that, but I've always considered it as 'make clean' ;-)
<Nafallo> Laney: like... remove every trace of a package ever being installed :-P
<Laney> Hmm, I could see that being troublesome - for example if you remove apache and it deletes /var/www
<Nafallo> mrtg would have /var/www/mrtg in there, so apache shouldn't delete it.
<Laney> Quite, but it would if it had the same kind of postrm script that mrtg has now
<Laney> Anyway I'm talking more generally - if I have apache installed and create some website in /var/www, then at some later date decide to purge apache, I should be able to expect that my website isn't removed by this.
<geser> slicer: try your luck here, or try to reach an archive admin during his working hours
<slicer> geser: Rgr :)
<slicer> My package (mumble) links with OpenSSL, and the package is released under GPL. As I understand it, I'll need to add an exception to the GPL to allow this. However, it's only the binary packages that are GPL, the actual source code for Mumble is BSD-licensed. Hence, the current exception (as found on http://www.gnome.org/~markmc/openssl-and-the-gpl.html) does not make sense as it refers to "conditions described in each individual source file".
<slicer> This makes me wonder what exactly I'm supposed to put in there.
<RAOF> slicer: If the code is BSD licensed, why are the binaries GPL'd?
<geser> slicer: how can the binary packages be GPL when the source is BSD?
<slicer> Because we link to GPL'd libraries (specifically: Qt) and because there's a patent involved which allows us to distribute binaries under the GPL.
 * RainCT notices that he has 537 binaries without manpage installed :P
<geser> slicer: I'm not sure but I don't believe that linking changes a license
 * geser hates licensing questions especially when linking is involved
<RAOF> I was under the impression that GPL code could link to BSD, because BSD is a more permissive license, but not the other way round.  This may be an unfounded impression.
<slicer> Well, a while back I got an email from Trolltech's legal council who quite specifically asked me to make sure that the source license was BSD (revised) (which it was), and that any *binaries* which included the actual libraries be GPL. This caused the Win32 binary releases to be GPL, which was subsequently also copied to the Linux version.
<slicer> What is more important though is that Mumble implements OCB-AES, an encryption-authentication scheme that is patented in the U.S. There's a patent grant for GPL, but not for BSD, meaning any binaries distributed to the US has to be GPL.
<slicer> .. Either that or someone has to pay for licensing.
<RAOF> Ah, I think I can see how this works (speculation follows).  You can't link BSD to GPL and get a BSD licensed binary - it's a derivative work of some GPL'd code, and so should be GPL'd.  This is OK, because the BSD license is permissive enough.
<RAOF> Now, as for your actual _question_.  I'm totally unsure.
<RAOF> Someone with a better grasp of copyright is welcome to jump in and correct me here :)
<geser> slicer: my guess would be that if upstream states that linking with openssl is ok then that should also cover the GPL'd binaries
<slicer> geser: I am the upstream. Question is how to word this legally :)
<geser> slicer: have you checked how the other packages which are GPL'd and link with OpenSSL have worded it?
<slicer> geser: Yes, there the source code is GPL, and they've added an exception to the files that use OpenSSL methods.
<geser> Can't you add the same statement to your source files?
<slicer> geser: Thing is, my source is BSD, meaning it's already permissive enough to link to OpenSSL. But.. When compiled, the binaries are GPL due to linking and patenting issues.
<slicer> Which is why I'm *very* confused.
<RAOF> Yes :)
<RAOF> The world would be a simpler place if everything was GPL'd :)
<Amaranth> no no, LGPL'ed :)
<slicer> RAOF: Er. Well.. I actually want my source to be BSD. I want people to be able to use it in commercial products. In fact, I hope they do, so their code quality increases.
<geser> RAOF: which GPL version? :)
<RAOF> geser: n-or-later, I think :P
<RAOF> slicer: Oh, I am aware that there are good reasons for wanting !GPL.
<geser> slicer: do you want to get this package also into Debian?
<slicer> geser: It's not a priority right now, no. I plan to look into that after Hardy is out the door.
<geser> slicer: :( else I would suggest to ask the debian-legal people :)
<hellboy195> gn8 @all :)
<slicer> I wonder .. if I pick the two patent-covered functions out (whose binaries can only be GPL), license the source to those under GPL with OpenSSL exception... I should be OK?
<slicer> Or will that automatically make all my source GPL... *Sigh* I need someone who speaks legalese.
<geser> try the debian-legal ML
<kiko> siretart, ping?
<crevette> hey
<crevette> jono: around ?
<jono> crevette: yep
<crevette> hey
<crevette> I'm the guy who did your hackergotchis few weeks ago
<crevette> could you ask jdub to push it to pgo, because he won't if you request it yourself
<tsmithe> ScottK, so you think having fluid in is a no go? (i have been working very hard to negotiate the relicensing on the hope that i'd get the exception)
<jono> crevette: will do - will mail him now
<crevette> jono: thanks
<crevette> I'l ping him in 15 minutes then :)
<ScottK> tsmithe: What's the advantage to the distro over having a backport that's available several weeks after release?
<ScottK> tsmithe: It wasn't meant to be a no way, but looking for an alternative.  The archive admins need to move on to other work.
<tsmithe> (a) not everybody enables backports; (b) i can't recommend a package in backports for a package in universe
<tsmithe> i'd very much like to have fluid in universe, and have timidity recommend it, such that when both are installed in tandem, midi synthesis will Just Work
<tsmithe> it's quite doable, with minimally invasive work
<ScottK> You can, however, suggest it.
<tsmithe> right
<ScottK> tsmithe: What does Ubuntu Studio think about this package?  If it's wanted specifically by a derivative in this release, I'd be more inclined to consider it.
<ScottK> It sounds like something they would want.
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> ubuntu studio is very keen. mscore, for instance, has had to have been patched to be in line with dfsg, removing its default soundfont
<ScottK> So give me a reason beyond Toby thinks it would be cool.
<tsmithe> this means that a program for composing is pretty much useless for someone without perfect pitch
<kiko> siretart, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/boxbackup/trunk is working again.
<tsmithe> having fluid in would mean that a user could just open it up, enter notes on whatever instrument, and hear them ring out
<ScottK> So have Ubuntu Studio comment on the bug how it would help them and then maybe.
<crimsun_> it's not just Ubuntu Studio.  various users have requested working MIDI OOTB since Dapper.
<ScottK> For significant new package, I think we should be asking slangasek at this point anyway, so give me a case I can make (in the bug).
<ScottK> crimsun_: OK.  Would you please comment in the bug?
<crimsun_> so - while not having it would not be a regression per se, having it certainly will contribute to a better user experience
<tsmithe> ScottK, thank you. i'm also working on having Debian Multimedia Team include it in unstable
<ScottK> tsmithe: Good.
<crimsun_> I can, but it will be better for Toby to dig up the appropriate alsa-* bug regarding having working MIDI OOTB and simply reference that bug.
<crimsun_> (the appropriate alsa-utils or alsa-driver bug on LP)
<ScottK> crimsun_: Yes, but your comment coming from you given your history with the project is also meaningful
<tsmithe> crimsun_, i do reference a but, but it's in timidity: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/163727
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163727 in timidity "soundfont does not seem to get automatically installed" [Low,Triaged]
<tsmithe> *a bug
<ScottK> So tsmithe: Sell me so I can sell it.
 * ScottK needs to run.  I'll be reading your bug mail ...
<RainCT> good night
<tsmithe> ScottK, :)
#ubuntu-motu 2008-02-20
<sami> How come vim-full has been unsupported, or rather vim-common-gui, vim-runtime?
<Laibsch> who can I bug about a nifty little program with nice packaging straight from the upstream source?
<Laibsch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/145007
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 145007 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] anki" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<jdong> Laibsch: usually "nice packaging" from upstream is a trap ;-)
<Laibsch> jdong: What do you mean?
<Laibsch> I think the package is indeed nicely packaged
<Laibsch> And I am not upstream
<Laibsch> if that is what you might be hinting at
<jdong> Laibsch: no no, I was making a half-serious half-joking remark based on my experience with natively debianized packages
<superm1> they're usually a stepping stone, but dont cover everythign that needs to be covered
<Laibsch> I don't get it
<Laibsch> What is the best way to get this accepted?
<RAOF> By uploading a candidate package to revu, and waiting until after Hardy has been released.  We're in feature freeze now, so you'll need a good reason why this software should have an exception.
<jdong> what RAOF said, a good first step is to get it onto REVU
<jdong> but a major deadline (Feature Freeze) has been missed so the next chance to upload into Ubuntu would be the Hardy+1 release
<tsmithe> ScottK, i've uploaded to mentors. and sent RFS's to debian-mentors@ and debian-multimedia@
<tsmithe> and now, i'm going to bed :)
<Laibsch> Can somebody please add http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=0xB9D7E198&op=index to the REVU keys?
<Fujitsu> Laibsch: Add yourself to the ubuntu-universe-contributors group.
<Laibsch> Fujitsu: Done three minutes ago
<Fujitsu> Laibsch: I'm syncing the keyring now.
<Laibsch> Fujitsu: Cool, thanks
<emgent> heya people
<Laibsch> anki uploaded to revu
<ScottK> Laibsch: We are paste feature freeze and so not taking new packages for Hardy.
<Laibsch> ScottK: I am not shooting for hardy
<Laibsch> or any particular release
<ScottK> Laibsch: OK then.
<Laibsch> Just trying to get things moving
<ScottK> Fair enough, just didn't want you to end up disappointed.
<ScottK> Great.
<Laibsch> no worries
<jdong>     Present rate       : 13693 mW
<jdong> oh Hardy how much leaner you be :)
<jdong> seems like it's down a watt from Gutsy without much change to my config...
<jdong> now to consider throttling my CPUs
<Laibsch> how long  before I can recover my PWW and log in?
<Laibsch> PW
<Fujitsu> Laibsch: The sync just finished.
<Laibsch> No REVU account for oe-devel@rolf.leggewie.biz exists yet.
<jdong> Laibsch: probably uploaded too early
<Laibsch> what do you mean too early?
<Laibsch> I'd understate too late, but too early?
<Laibsch> I'll run dput again, I guess
<jdong> Laibsch: too early means that the keyring hadn't finished syncing when your upload arrived
<jdong> hence it doesn't know who you are.
<Fujitsu> Laibsch: I see a rejected anki upload.
<Laibsch> which is fixed by "dput -f revu *changes", right?
<Laibsch> ^^^ done
<Fujitsu> Should be.
<Fujitsu> So I see.
<jdong> rm *.upload
<Laibsch> what is the name of the hardy+1 release?
<Laibsch> I made the package for gutsy now, which is what I run
<Fujitsu> hardy+1 hasn't been named.
<Laibsch> OK
<Fujitsu> Hence it being referred to as hardy+1
<Laibsch> Will I be able to get my login in a few minutes or does it usually take a bit longer
<Laibsch> I am about to go to sleep
<Fujitsu> Should be happening in about 6 minutes.
<Laibsch> I just learned from my ppa that the latest code does not build
<Laibsch> The package now depends on sqlalchemy
<jdong> well you've got plenty of time to figure all that out :)
<Laibsch> OK, so here it is http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=anki
<Laibsch> Can somebody tell me why http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12093167/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.anki_0.9.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz does not fail due to unsatisfied build dependencies?
<Laibsch> It really should since the version of python-sqlalchemy in gutsy is too old
<Laibsch> the build fails later during compilations and it looks to me like python-sqlalchemy was never installed
<RAOF> That seems correct to me.  Do you actually have a build-depend on python-sqlalchemy?
<Laibsch> RAOF: Indeed, the build is correct
<Laibsch> It looks like the package fails to declare the build dependency
<Laibsch> I was fooled by the runtime dependency declaration
<RAOF> Heh.
<superm1> Laibsch, see that's part of the reason why upstream's packaging isn't always reliable directly
<superm1> little gotcha's like that :)
<LaserJock> hi all!
<Laibsch> superm1: Well, it could be worse
<StevenK> Dear Firefox, please render pages.
<Laibsch> And the version has just been released
<superm1> StevenK, nope
<RAOF> ...and because they ship a debian/ directory you need to repack the tarball, which is always annoying.
<superm1> StevenK, especially not on ati hardware
<Laibsch> 0.4.2 built fine straight out of the box
<jdong> Laibsch: building fine and meeting Ubuntu/Debian archive inclusion guidelines are often two very different things
<jdong> that combined with RAOF's comment about repacking comprise why I said earlier native debianized packages can be a trap
<StevenK> superm1: This is Gutsy, not Hardy
<Laibsch> jdong: yes, I know about the difference between necessary and sufficient conditions
<Laibsch> I still prefer having the debian dir than having to recreate it all on my own
<Laibsch> I was/am unaware of the need to remove that debian dir from the source
<LaserJock> hi Barry
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi Jordan
<bddebian> Ah, the cheerful welcoming atmosphere on Debian irc channels just warms my heart :-)
<LaserJock> as always
<jdong> bddebian: well now that I am not sniping down potential sponsors as they walk in, you can be more relaxed in here ;-)
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> Ack, the new muine is building freakin' windows binaries
<LaserJock> how so?
<bddebian> Dunno, I'm ending up with .dll and .exe files :)
<LaserJock> well, you should get .dll's at least
<jelmer> bddebian: muine is mono
<LaserJock> not sure about the .exe's
<bddebian> jelmer: I know but wtf
<jelmer> bddebian: so you should indeed get dll's and .exe's
<jelmer> bddebian: it's like that for all mono apps
<bddebian> Should I ship them?
<jelmer> yes
<LaserJock> bddebian: it most likely won't work if you don't ;-)
<jelmer> you can invoke them by running "mono Muine.exe"
<bddebian> Ugh, fugly
<jelmer> though I believe muine comes with some wrapper script that does that for you
<bddebian> Yeah it has a /usr/bin/muine
<RAOF> jelmer: Actually, you can run them with "Muine.exe", as long as you've got binformat support.
<jelmer> bddebian: it's a lot like class files for java
<jelmer> RAOF: ah, right
<RAOF> Debian CLI policy states that you shouldn't install *.exe to bin, though.
<bddebian> The .exe isn't in bin
<RAOF> Then you're laughing.  And should probably read the CLI policy anyway ;)
<StevenK> But bddebian doesn't laugh, he complains.
 * StevenK hides
<bddebian> heh
<bddebian> Actually the damn thing is orphaned anyway and I seem to have run out of sponsors recently :-(
 * RAOF throws bddebian at StevenK 
 * Fujitsu throws bddebian at NM.
<LaserJock> and bddebian never returns
<LaserJock> such are black holes :/
<jelmer> bddebian: is it actually still alive upstream? I thought they stopped doing releases
<bddebian> Heh
<bddebian> jelmer: Dunno, there is a 0.8.8 release
<bddebian> Fujitsu: I'm sitting idly in NM :-)
<Fujitsu> My AM hasn't responded in about 3 months...
<bddebian> I don't have one :)
<bddebian> I think StevenK warned them about me :)
<jelmer> bddebian: if you're uploading muine to Debian, you may want to consider #debian-mono and the pkg-cli-apps team
<jelmer> *joining
<TheMuso> bddebian:, Fujitsu, its things like this that make the desire for becoming a Debian maintainer for meat least, rather minimal. I have more luck working with package maintainer directly, and having them upload any changes etc.
<bddebian> TheMuso: I hear ya
<ScottK> TheMuso: virtkey FFe confirmed
<TheMuso> ScottK: Shit did isubscrbe the wrong team? Let me check.
<TheMuso> ugh tyis keybord has to go
<bddebian> hehe
<ScottK2> Is that one in Main?  I didn't even look.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Yes it is.
<TheMuso> No I subscribed the right team.
<LaserJock> heh, ScottK2's been promoted?
<ScottK2> Then why the heck did I get bugmail...
 * ScottK2 looks
<TheMuso> pythoneers probably.
<ScottK2> Yep.
<ScottK2> Urgh.  Sorry.
<TheMuso> ScottK: heh thats ok. Thats why its good to sort bugmail for different teams into folders. :p
<ScottK2> Or at least to actually read the bugmail all the way to the end.
<ScottK2> Unconfirmed now.
<LaserJock> sometimes I wish they'd put a one line <package> <component> <reason> at the *top* of the bugmail
<TheMuso> LaserJock: That wouldn't hurt actually.
<TheMuso> They already have binary package hint
<ScottK2> I love the ones that just say I got it because ubuntu-server or some team is a direct subscriber of the bug, but say nothing about which package it involves.
<ScottK2> TheMuso: Not always.
<TheMuso> One could easily put the component in brackets or something similar after it.
<TheMuso> ScottK2: heh fun
<LaserJock> yeah, I get a lot that don't have much of anything, just flipping Importance or Status or maybe a new comment
<ScottK2> My favorite LP mail I got recently was one letting me know that some team couldn't join LP mailing list beta testers because bugsquad is signed up for that team and I'm stuck as an indirect member of that due to MOTU/core-dev.
<TheMuso> Nice.
<jake80> hello
<ethana2> is there a masters of the multiverse/parters repos anywhere
<ethana2> or should i just submit my request/idea here?
<Fujitsu> ethana2: MOTU covers multiverse as well, but Canonical controls partner.
<ethana2> Canonical needs to parter with google to deliver Google earth, picasa, and sketchup..
<ethana2> via apt
<ethana2> i would expect them to be considering that already
<ethana2> but in case they weren't, there's the idea
<Fujitsu> I don't believe any of the Canonical partner people are in here.
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> could you direct me to the right place to submit this idea?
<Fujitsu> I have no idea.
<ethana2> ah
<nxvl> is there any problem with ubuntuwire?
<nxvl> i can't access it
<ScottK2> Most of the developers you'll find here are interested in Free Software.
<ethana2> of course
<ScottK2> nxvl: Yes.  It's down.  Dunno why or when it will come back.
<Fujitsu> nxvl: The primary server is currently down, and has been since the local root exploit.
<ethana2> root exploit?
<Fujitsu> Why it's not up yet I don't know, but imbrandon hasn't been around.
<nxvl> mmm
<ethana2> ohh
<ethana2> that thing with elevated local priviledges
<ScottK2> That one.
<nxvl> is ubuntuwire a canonical server or a community one/
<nxvl> ?
<ethana2> i remember everyone making a big deal about that
<Fujitsu> We do have another new server, but we don't have control over DNS or anything at this point.
<ScottK2> nxvl: Communicty.  Canonical has nothing to do with Ubuntuwire.
<nxvl> he isn't on the jabber also
<nxvl> mm so i can't ping Ng for that :S
<nxvl> ok, i will try to find imbrandon
<nxvl> thanks!
<Fujitsu> nxvl: UbuntuWire people are in #ubuntuwire.
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: I wonder if we should just move forward until he turns up.  I can server DNS from reliable commercial hosting for ubuntuwire.kitterman.com and whatever subdomains are needed.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: We can't redelegate.
<Fujitsu> He holds the keys to the kingdom.
<Fujitsu> Oh.
<Fujitsu> I see.
<ScottK2> Yeah as a place holder.
<ScottK2> So at least we can move forward.
<Fujitsu> We're planning on making stratos master DNS eventually, rather than having a mess like we do now.
<superm1> we ran into very similar issues with mythbuntu.org when he was MIA. only we were down for multiple weeks
<Fujitsu> I should have console access to orko, but the host is rejecting SSH for some unknown reason...
<TheMuso> Is it possible to do simple maths in a shell script to be run by dash? If so, whats the syntax? (I've forgotten.)
<StevenK> echo $((1 + 2))
<StevenK> TheMuso: ^
<TheMuso> StevenK: I knew it was something like that, thanks.
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> firefox3 blocks you from going to sites that have self signed certs?
<RAOF> You get to scramble through the preferences to hunt down the button to make an exception, yes.
<pochu> you can do that now from the warning
<joejaxx> that stinks
<pochu> with beta3
<joejaxx> i rather have the dialog
<RAOF> pochu: Yeah.  Do we have b3 in Universe yet?
<pochu> RAOF: in main rather :)
<RAOF> Oh, of course.
<jetsaredim> how do I find the packages that all depend on a given package?
<bddebian> apt-cache rdepends <pkg>
<jetsaredim> k thx
<LaserJock> grrr, I don't understand why ldconfig finds a lib by ldd <binary> doesn't
<LaserJock> s/by/but/
<StevenK> It isn't in a standard location?
<LaserJock>  it's in /usr/lib/
<RAOF> It's the wrong arch?
<LaserJock> well, that could be
<LaserJock> I'm running amd64
<LaserJock> I don't know how exactly that works though
<RAOF> Everyone loves dpkg multiarch!
<RAOF> Basically, 32bit stuff requires an entirely separate library stack.
<RAOF> (As does 64bit stuff, but that's kinda the native stack).
<StevenK> Even down to the C library. Fun, huh?
<RAOF> Totally.
<LaserJock> ok, soo
<LaserJock> I have a 32-bit app
<LaserJock> so what do I need to do?
 * LaserJock is starting to curse his bad eyesight in downloading the amd64 .iso
<RAOF> ia32-libs has a huge stack of 32bit libraries.  If you've already got that installed, and your app wants something more...
<RAOF> You can file a bug against ia32-libs requesting that it gets added, and in the meantime you can download the i386 deb containing $LIB_OF_CHOICE, extract it, and put the .so into /usr/lib32.
<LaserJock> it want's libmotif3 which is in Multiverse
<LaserJock> ab
<LaserJock> *ah
<RAOF> There's a script somewhere on the forums which automates this process.
<LaserJock> *cough* 64-bit sucks *cough*
<RAOF> A proper multiarch dpkg would be fun.
<RAOF> LaserJock: Only really for 3rd party binaries.  But that's a fairly large 'only'.
 * RAOF goes to do the washing up.
<LaserJock> exactly
<Hobbsee> darn.  i'll actually have to put in my own uvfe now.
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> kinda sucks when you gotta play by the rules ;-)
<Hobbsee> yeah, i know.
 * Hobbsee wonders what jockey-common is
<StevenK> Jockey is the new name for restricted-manager
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> well, it doesn't upgrade well, that's for sure
<StevenK> Due to python-central?
<Hobbsee> yes
<StevenK> I think it's more python-central's fault
<warp10> Good morning
<tsmithe> hi; is there a way to have dput upload my .dsc and .diff.gz, but not the orig tarball?
<warp10> tsmithe: try debuild -S -sd
<LaserJock> tsmithe: if you don't do -sa it shouldn't
<tsmithe> right, thanks. what do "-sa" and "-sd" do? "all" and "diff" or something?
<warp10> tsmithe: -sa includes the original source, -sd doesn't.
<Hobbsee> tsmithe: man dpkg-buildpackage
<warp10> tsmithe: man dpkg-buildpackage
<tsmithe> ah, thanks :)
<tsmithe> well, if anyone has time to upload http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=fluid-soundfont in accordance with bug 193496, i'd more more than grateful. presumably, as it's been through the two-advocation stage of revu previously, that shouldn't be necessary, and it's thus good to go.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193496 in ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception for fluid-soundfont" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193496
<tsmithe> persia, ^ (since you did the previous upload)
<tonyyarusso> If anybody's bored and looking for something to check out, I have a FFe request sitting at 193605 that needs someone to test the build.
<db-keen> How do folks write manpages? The only editor I can see is ManEdit, which depends on an outdated version of GTK.
<dholbach> good morning
<slangasek> db-keen: usually, by writing them in a different language (docbook, docbook xml, perldoc) and generating the manpages
<warp10> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey warp10
<geser> good morning
<slytherin> When will qa.ubuntuwire.com be available again?
<Fujitsu> slytherin: No ETA at this stage. Our single point of failure has failed.
<slytherin> :-(
<geser> slytherin: what service from qa.uw.com are you missing?
<slytherin> geser: Usually I check FTBFS page
<geser> slytherin: let my rerun it locally and scp the output somewhere else
<slytherin> :-)
<Fujitsu> keescook: Are you likely to be around for the SRU/Security UDW session?
<geser> slytherin: http://members.ping.de/~mb/hardy_build_status.html
<slytherin> geser: thanks
<slytherin> Can anyone please test VCD plugin in gstreamer and report status. I just want to make sure that I am not the only one facing problem before filing bug upstream.
<slomo_> slytherin: what happens?  i don't have a vcd but maybe i can still help
<slytherin> slomo_: It simply doesn't play. Totem doesn't play because the support is disabled in totem I believe. I also tried gst-launch, didn't work either.
<slomo_> slytherin: this is in hardy? output of gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=vcd://whatever_needs_to_be_there?
<slytherin> slomo_: Yes in hardy. I can not provide output right now. But I think I discussed this few days ago in #gstreamer. May be I have outout lurking around somewhere in pastebin. Let me find it
<slomo_> slytherin: i have a feeling that the vcd plugin is broken, let me take a closer look at the source ;)
<slytherin> slomo_: This is only partial output of - gst-launch-0.10 -v vcdsrc device=/dev/cdrom1 ! typefind ! fakesink - as suggested by __tim on #gstreamer. Do you want me to post the conversation somewhere?
<slomo_> slytherin: yes, that would be nice
<asabil> hi all
<asabil> anyone got packages for mspgcc ?
<slytherin> slomo_: http://pastebin.com/m5c536c1c As __tim suggested looks like cdxastrip is not yet ported.
<slomo_> slytherin: ok, file a upstream bug so it doesn't get lost, i'll ask tim for the status later when he's online
<slytherin> slomo_: But he is not a gstreamer developer right? AFAIK, he is thoggen developer who seems to have lot of insight in gstreamer code
<slomo_> slangasek: he's one of the core gstreamer developers
<slomo_> slangasek: sorry
<slomo_> slytherin: ^--- this was for you :)
<slytherin> slomo_: I didn't know that. :-)
<slomo_> slytherin: np :)
<slytherin> slomo_: By the way, cdxastrip is not even installed on hardy setup. Di I need to first make sure that it is not a installation problem?
<slomo_> slytherin: it's simply not ported to 0.10 yet, thus non-existing
<slytherin> slomo_: ah,ok then I will fiel a bug
<slomo_> slytherin: hm, it might be the same as cdxaparse though... not sure
<slytherin> I wonder how much effort is involved in porting
<slomo_> not much i guess
<dholbach> LucidFox: thanks for closing that bug
<slytherin> persia: I see that netbeans is in main, is that intended?
<slytherin> !mir
<ubotu> mir is Main Inclusion Report - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionProcess for more information.
<Fujitsu> slytherin: That is what we call a Launchpad lack of feature.
<slytherin> :-)
<Fujitsu> slytherin: pitti just fixed that.
<slytherin> Ia m planning to file MIR for obex-data-server. How do I find if any binary has suid or sgid bit set?
<slomo_> superm1: ping?
<TheMuso> slomo_: I'd say he's in bed now.
<persia> slytherin: Fujitsu: Thanks :)
<slomo_> superm1: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516672  <--- so maybe we should support gmyth-upnp and package it? :)
<ubotu> Gnome bug 516672 in Plugins "gmyth upnp" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<Hobbsee> ScottK: do i need to resend my mail as "Sarah Hobbs" for you to see it?
<Hobbsee> apparently i agreed - but my mail says that i didn't on some of the points.
<StevenK> Hobbsee: Try "Long Pointy Stick of DOOM"
<Hobbsee> oh.  is that the idea.
<emgent> heya people
<Iulian> Hey
<mtaylor> so, ${source:Version} and ${binary:Version} don't exist in Dapper... and I've already forgotten what those used to be.. was is source-Version?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I took your mail as, it's not ideal, but I'm on vacation so whatever.  Sorry if that was wrong.  I think it should be discussed/decided for real at the next MOTU meeting.
 * ScottK will be AFK most of the day, so I'm not ignoring anyone.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: ...right.  i agree with the idea - but i think that filing a bug for a bugfix only release isn't overly helpful
<Hobbsee> if it was an "i'm on vacation, so i really don't care", i wouldn't have replied at all
<broonie> mtaylor: that's about right IIRC. There's a lintian warning for the old form.
<mtaylor> broonie: yeah... I changed it to the new form because of that warning... but now I can't remember the old and google search for source:Version is not helpful :)
<mtaylor> broonie: I guess it's time to go slog through old commit messages...
<hellboy195> Hobbsee: around?
<Hobbsee> hellboy195: yes
<hellboy195> Hobbsee: you are archive-admin right?
<Hobbsee> for some of it, yes
<hellboy195> Hobbsee: would you mind queue 'ebug-http' again? It FTBFS for several times because of a broken libcatalyst-perl package (which is fixed now)
<Hobbsee> hellboy195: done
<hellboy195> Hobbsee: thank you :)
<geser> hellboy195: give-backs are handled by build admins, but Hobbsee is also one
<Hobbsee> hellboy195: btw, you needed a buildd admin for that
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<hellboy195> ah true, sry ^^
<hellboy195> geser: and if you have time you could help me with another problem ;)
<geser> which one?
<hellboy195> geser: I'm working on LP:#193649 but the problem is LP:#163603. I thought latest debian revision fixed it but no :(
<hellboy195> ubotu: ?? show the links !
<soren> bug 193649 bug 163603
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193649 in axiom "Merge axiom 20050901-10 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193649
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163603 in axiom "FTBFS: axiom_20050901-9ubuntu1 on hardy/i386" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163603
<hellboy195> soren: ah, thx :)
<soren> hellboy195: axiom can build now?
<hellboy195> soren: no :( that's the problem
<soren> hellboy195: I've asked the Debian maintainer for help, but he hasn't responded.
<soren> (months ago)
<geser> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/axiom/+builds show successfull builds
<hellboy195> argh
<hellboy195> geser: strange, but my pbuilder fails ...
<soren> geser: Yes, but that was back in feisty.
<geser> it's possible that it would fail now too if somebody tries to rebuild it
<soren> geser: it ftbfs now.
<geser> ah
<hellboy195> I thought * Bug fix: "i386 build of axiom is missing all shlibs dependencies", from latest debian fixes it but no ... :(
<geser> hellboy195: boy can you reproduce the FTBFS with the last version from Debian? (in a pbuilder or similar)
<hellboy195> geser: yep, I already reproduced it ;)
<geser> then try to find out why it the file is missing
<hellboy195> ähm ok, I doub it that I'll find it but I'll try
<geser> hellboy195: I usually login into the pbuilder and build it there to the point where it fails
<hellboy195> geser: docs around for that?
<geser> and try then digging in Makefile to find the place where it should get build
<broonie> mtaylor: If you look through the lintian warnign text...
<geser> hellboy195: I don't know of any, but it isn't difficult: pbuilder login, copy the source package from outside (or apt-get source it), unpack it, start building with dpkg-buildpackage -b (it will complain about missing build-depends so install them)
<hellboy195> geser: k, thx. Will try it
<geser> if you add -nc to dpkg-buildpackage -b it will skip clean so it doesn't start from fresh every time you try to get further (saves time, especially here)
<geser> if you exit pbuilder all your changes are gone, so don't forget to save your changes outside
<hellboy195> geser: well, it's the first time I'm doing that so I *will* make mistakes but nvm. I'm here to learn
<jdong> tjaalton: does reverting intel to XAA affect video playback with compiz (IIRC xv didn't work when I tried that as an xorg.conf option some time ago in Hardy)
<tjaalton> jdong: 965 uses EXA, so it shouldn't be a problem
<tjaalton> jdong: could be that we'll end up using EXA for !965 too
<jdong> tjaalton: well I have a 950 and I distintly remember setting XAA cause Xv+compiz to bork
<jdong> currently I'm using EXA + greedy migration
<jdong> which has worked well for me
<jdong> anyway, I'll be able to tell you for sure once I apply the updates :)
<tjaalton> jdong: heh, ok.. it's just a matter of dropping one patch to use EXA again
<persia> hellboy195: Thanks for taking on wxwidgets2.6.  Good luck!
<hellboy195> persia: I'll need it ^^ but if I have problem I can ping you?
<hellboy195> *problems
<geser> hellboy195: hmm, axiom failed for me on amd64 because of an other reason as in the bug :(
<persia> hellboy195: There are a few of us who have looked into that package in the past: given our relative timezones, you'll likely do better to ask generally, but I'll answer if I'm around.
<hellboy195> persia: k, thx
<jdong> tjaalton: confirmed, XAA + Xv + Compiz is no good
<jdong> tjaalton: just a huge stream of BadAlloc messages in media player, blue screen
<hellboy195> geser: bad, *stupid* question. how can I copy the source from outside? apt-get source is complaining that I need 'source' in my sources.list
<geser> hellboy195: cp files /var/cache/pbuilder/build/<pid>/tmp/
<Fujitsu> Doesn't XAA not implement Xv at all?
<geser> hellboy195: pbuilder tells you which pid it uses when you login
<jdong> Fujitsu: on the 965, correct
<jdong> Fujitsu: on the 950 and lower, seems like they broke Xv+Composite....
<Fujitsu> Nor on the i915, as far as I can tell.
<jdong> XAA+Xv used to work on Gutsy
<Fujitsu> Hmm, not for me.
<jdong> Fujitsu: or maybe my memory is on crack and I'm in some fantasty Linux world :D
<Fujitsu> I'm using greedy EXA here, and even turned on textured video just for kicks.
<hellboy195> geser: ähm. after pbuilder login I haven't got a /var/cache/pbuilder :\
<jdong> Fujitsu: greedy EXA works great here too
<geser> hellboy195: in one terminal: pbuilder login and in a second copy the files into the dir pbuilder used for chroot-ing
<geser> a second terminal
<hellboy195> geser: ah ok
 * jdong says --bindmount ;-)
<hellboy195> geser: finally got it xD thx again
<geser> hellboy195: for me it's the easiest way to get an interactive build environment for debugging where I don't need to clean it up afterwards
<persia> hellboy195: If you are an sbuild user, schroot -c <target> also works.
<tjaalton> jdong: ok, I'll let bryce know about it then.. thanks for testing!
<hellboy195> persia: ähm. I'm a first time user at all ^^
<jdong> tjaalton: yep, sure thing :)
<tsmithe> hi, can someone upload http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=fluid-soundfont in line with bug 193496?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193496 in ubuntu "Feature Freeze Exception for fluid-soundfont" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193496
<hellboy195> geser: http://pastebin.com/m67ef1db5
<geser> hellboy195: install the listed packages
<hellboy195> geser: ah k, this so totally new for me -.-
<RainCT> tsmithe: I've to go but will be back in 3 hours, ping me later if nobody uploads it
<geser> hellboy195: usually pbuilder does it for you but here you're building by hand so it's your task :)
<tsmithe> RainCT, thank you
<hellboy195> geser: ah :) now it's compiling. let's see
<tsmithe> hmm, looks like revu isn't happy with uploads built with dpkg-buildpackage -sd...
<DktrKranz> hellboy195: ebug-http has been built! \o/
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<tsmithe> hiya sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi tsmithe
 * tsmithe is annoyed that revu doesnt seem to support dpkg-buildpackage -sd sources, and so he'll have to reupload fluid's huge 130MiB tarball before pestering for uploads
<sistpoty|work> tsmithe: if the orig.tar.gz is unchanged, we can tweak things a little bit...
<sistpoty|work> tsmithe: you can build a full source upload, but only upload the diff.gz, dsc and (as last file) the .changes via ftp
<sistpoty|work> tsmithe: I'll put the orig.tar.gz in place then, to complete the upload ;)
<tsmithe> oh that's very good of you  :)
<tsmithe> i had just started a fresh, full, upload, so you may have to clear incoming
<sistpoty|work> tsmithe: cleared
<tsmithe> sistpoty|work, so it's ok for me to just put the files in /incoming?
<sistpoty|work> tsmithe: sure, I'll fiddle the rest together
<tsmithe> thanks :D
<sistpoty|work> np
<tsmithe> k, done
<sistpoty|work> tsmithe: should be all up now
<tsmithe> fantastic
<hellboy195> geser: ehm. I get exactly the same build error as with the normal pbuilder build
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: yeah I know ^^
<geser> hellboy195: the same error as in the log in the bug?
<hellboy195> geser: yep
<geser> the next step would be figure out why
<hellboy195> geser: haven't you said that building inside pbuilder should show me the missing depencies? ^^
<geser> hellboy195: the missing build-depends, you got there already (see you pastebin)
<hellboy195> geser: well I refer to the missing ones which cause the FTBFS
<geser> hellboy195: no, pbuilder will you show nothing in this regard
<geser> hellboy195: you can now cd into src/algebra and running make should get you to the same error
<hellboy195> geser: so I don' need to do it?
<geser> so you can then look into the Makefile and try to understand how the missing file should get build and why it failed
<geser> hellboy195: do what?
<hellboy195> geser: nvm. I'll try that
<slytherin> has anyone tested the likewise-open tools? I was wondering if it is worth promoting to main provided it satisfies all criteria. This would make Ubuntu integration in Active Directory Domain easy if the tool does what it says.
<\sh> hmm...did anyone managed to tell gnome-terminal to open a tab from the command line in the last opened window? just as --tab explained in g-t --help-all?
<emgent> heya
<geser> slytherin: we're in FeatureFreeze already, so it won't happen for hardy
<slytherin> geser: what?
<geser> slytherin: about promoting likewise-open to main
<slytherin> geser: Ok.
<LucidFox> "Intrepid Ibex" sucks. :(
<LucidFox> I so hoped it would be Itchy.
<nxvl_work> dholbach: good posts about the UDW, and nice quotes :P
<hellboy195> geser: I know a MOTU should have detective skills but I have *really* no idea whats wrong. or in other words: if I look at the build log I don' even come to the mistake because I can't find serveral files in the folder xD
<dholbach> nxvl_work: thanks :)
<geser> hellboy195: I could reproduce it in my i386 pbuilder, so I will try to look at it after lunch and try to help you to find the problems
<geser> hellboy195: it's no shame if you can't fix it, I also failed already at other FTBFS to fix them
<hellboy195> geser: k, thx for you support :)
<dholbach> UBUNTU DEVELOPER WEEK Session starting in #ubuntu-classroom in 15 minutes!
<sistpoty|work> doko: did you have time to look at bug #192887 yet and tell if we should allow or reject the FFe?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192887 in ubuntu "FeatureFreeze exception request for sun-javadb" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192887
<mruiz> hi all
<\sh> hellboy195: what source? :=)
<doko> sistpoty|work: I don't mind, but the license for sun-javaN forbids replacement of some bits with external replacement bits, so we cannot depend on it. besides that, the package as found on revu has missing b-d's, ignores naming standards for java libraires, and maybe more ...
<mok0> heh. Intrepid Ibex...
<hellboy195> \sh: don't want to give you another piece of work since wine isn't fixed yet ;)
<\sh> hellboy195: oh for wine...neverending story..I need (or doko when he has time) to fix ncurses first ;)
<sistpoty|work> doko: ok... I guess then I'd rather reject the FFe, as the package doesn't seem to be in good shape enough... thanks!
<doko> sistpoty|work: I'd rather set it to incomplete
<doko> \sh: yes, on my list ...
<hellboy195> \sh: ^^ k, bug 193649 bug 16360
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193649 in axiom "Merge axiom 20050901-10 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193649
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 16360 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Ubuntu live Linux does not run on Siemens Scenic Mobile 5" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16360
<hellboy195> \sh: no, second one is false
<hellboy195> \sh: I forgot a number ^^ bug 163603
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163603 in axiom "FTBFS: axiom_20050901-9ubuntu1 on hardy/i386" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163603
<bddebian> Heya gang
<jdstrand> emgent: how did you build your tikiwiki feisty update?  it's FTBFS here
<jdstrand> (both it and the previous update)
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi sistpoty|work
<emgent> jdstrand, with dpatch
<emgent> at home i have .deb (builted) in the virtual machines
<jdstrand> emgent: did you use pbuilder, sbuild, something else?
<emgent> pbuilder
<emgent> worked fine i remember, this night i can send to you this .deb
<jdstrand> I don't need the deb, I just can't get it to build
<emgent> frist to make debdiff i always pbuilt and test package
<jdstrand> the debdiff applies cleanly
<jdstrand> it just won't build (and all versions in feisty won't build here)
<emgent> uhm? strange
<jdstrand> it is, I'm looking into it-- it might be my build env
<LaserJock> man, my system did *not* like whatever I did to it last night :(
<LaserJock> about every file I worked with last night is corrupted
<\sh> hellboy195: it looks like something is wrong in the makefile of axxiomm...especially in src/algebra/Makefile.pamphlet
<\sh> hellboy195: there is no mentioning of any source with the name "OUT" but "OUT" is a env var in the Makefile and something goes wrong there...
<hellboy195> \sh: but why can Debian folks build it then?
<\sh> hellboy195: binary uploads ;)
<hellboy195> \sh: we should do the same ^^
<LaserJock> hah
<\sh> hellboy195: nope
<tsmithe> persia, looking at http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/queue/hardy/new/fluid-soundfont_3-0ubuntu1.diff.gz it seems that it's still the old version. is there a different location (for the new queue files) that i should be looking in?
<jdstrand> emgent: tikiwiki blew up for me because my build invironment uses dash and the rules file has bashisms
<\sh> hellboy195: http://people.debian.org/~pkern/axiom_20050901-10_20080112-1808 it works there...so something is different with our source
<emgent> jdstrand, ok :)
<jdstrand> emgent: I'm wondering if if didn't fail for you because perhaps you didn't specify --variant=buildd
<jdstrand> to pbuilder create?
<jdstrand> *shrug*
<emgent> possible :|
<jdstrand> (from PbuilderHowto)
<LaserJock> I think pbuilder should do that automatically
<hellboy195> \sh: wth? but I also tried debian -10. and also geser can reproduce the FTBFS
 * jdong blinks
<\sh> hellboy195: try it with a sid chroot please .)
<jdong> is the mono compiler supposed to spit out NullReferenceExceptions? :D
<geser> Hi bddebian
<\sh> hellboy195: or "mkdir hardy_chroot ; sudo debootstrap hardy hardy_chroot ; sudo chroot hardy_chroot ; <edit apt-sources-list> ; apt-get update ; apt-get build-dep axiom ; apt-get source axiom ; cd axiom-Ü ; dpkg-buildpackage ;)
<geser> \sh: see src/algebra/Makefile in axiom
<geser> but I didn't understand what it tried to do
<jdong> oops silly jdong, you can't compile a null file reference
<\sh> geser: you mean src/algebra/Makefile.pamphlet...
<\sh> geser: ${MID}/%.o: ${MID}/%.lsp
<\sh> geser: that's the target which compiles the spad file...and this failes nicely for out.spad
<\sh> and I wonder why they use elisp for this somehow ;)
<LaserJock> hmm, sthat sounds oddly familiar
<LaserJock> *that
<LaserJock> I wonder if we had this problem before with axiom
<\sh> LaserJock: god knows what is the diff between sid and hardy...just because on sid it builds perfectly as it looks
<\sh> woosa...Intrepid Ibex
<\sh> welcome o.10 ,-)
<\sh> hmm.. 8.10 much more likely
<LaserJock> \sh: I believe we had a similar problem last time
<RainCT> Hey
<LaserJock> at least I think it may have been axiom
<LaserJock> is it just me or is Mark progressively making these release names harder to type? ;-)
<LucidFox> Indeed.
<geser> LaserJock: be happy we don't use egyptian gods: Nephthys, Sekhmet or Ptah :)
<LaserJock> heh
<bddebian> Oops, heya geser
<bddebian> So, who's the resident mono packaging expert? :)
<LucidFox> What a stupid package. debian/rules includes commands for copying config.guess/config.sub despite the fact that the upstream build system doesn't even use autotools.
<tsmithe> hey, you people are quite knowledgeable; do you people know of a tool i can use for inspecting the open file handles of a process?
<LaserJock> LucidFox: that's what happens when you just take the dh-make template
<sistpoty|work> bddebian: /me only knows of slomo_
<sistpoty|work> tsmithe: not too sure if lsof can do that
<bddebian> sistpoty|work: Aye, is he around much anymore?  I rarely see him :-)
<sistpoty|work> bddebian: *shrug*, I guess only sometimes
<\sh> geser: actually the new release names includes my zodiac sign ;)
<tsmithe> sistpoty|work, well, i deleted a file, but it's still open in an application, and the application is still able to access it. i presume that the application didn't cache it in memory, so it must still exist on disc somewhere.
<sistpoty|work> tsmithe: I assume, that lsof can help you then
<sistpoty|work> tsmithe: at least to find out if the file handle is still open
<LucidFox> LaserJock> At least the maintainer moved them from clean to configure
<LucidFox> I hate it when these files end up in the diff.gz
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> that's my biggest gripe with the dh-make debian/rules
<sistpoty|work> bddebian: there's also the motu mono team, as I've just found out... https://launchpad.net/~mono
<\sh> tsmithe: fuser?
<geser> \sh: re axiom: when you try to build it you get a Makefile in that dir
<\sh> geser: ah...during dpkg-buildpackage...hmmm
<bddebian> sistpoty|work: Yeah, I thought about that, thanks
<sistpoty|work> np
<geser> \sh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4800/ is the trace file where it redirects the output
<tsmithe> huzzah for /proc/fd
 * tsmithe hugs linux
<Laney> What can/should I use for a .desktop file icon if a program doesn't ship with one?
<hellboy195> Laney: make one?
<Laney> Haha, I really don't think that would work
<Laney> Is there any system iconset that is guaranteed to be installed? Or should I just leave it without one?
<geser> Laney: gnome or kde?
<Laney> geser: I thought .desktop files applied to both, or am I mistaken?
<geser> Laney: they apply to both, but I don't know if there is a common icon theme
<Laney> geser: Right. I was considering stealing an icon from tango, would that be OK?
<Laney> Or would they look wrong on !gnome?
<LucidFox> Laney> What is the icon name?
<awen_> where in the rules file should dh_icons be called?
<LucidFox> awen_> you mean qtoctave, right?
<awen_> LucidFox: exactly :)
<LucidFox> call it between dh_installman and dh_link
<awen_> LucidFox: thanks... i'll do that
<LucidFox> and it's better to bump the debhelper build-dependency accordingly, to >= 5.0.51
<geser> Laney: I guess it should be ok
<awen_> LucidFox: yep... google provided me with that information, hehe ... but not where to put it
<hellboy195> persia: around?
<Laney> LucidFox: I'm not sure yet, perhaps apps/package_edutainment.svg.
<LucidFox> that's not a name from the Tango specification... it doesn't have underscores
<Laney> LucidFox: I know, I'm talking about the actual file. I guess I'd have to copy it into the package as I can't be sure that Tango will be installed, right?
<LucidFox> Can you do that, though? The Tango theme is CC-BY-SA 2.5
<Laney> I have no idea, hence why I'm asking
<Laney> I don't know if it'd be better to leave it without an icon
<LucidFox> Can't you find an icon with a compatible license? Look at the GNOME theme, it's LGPL
<Laney> Aha, I didn't know about that :)
<hellboy195> LucidFox: hey, you can help me. maybe ^^
<LucidFox> hellboy195> yes?
<hellboy195> LucidFox: you are in the Motu-Mono team :) please look at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11778257/beagle_0.3.3-1ubuntu1.interdiff
<hellboy195> LucidFox: why did he replaced -	find debian/iceweasel-beagle/usr/lib/iceweasel/extensions -type f -exec chmod -x {} \;
<hellboy195>  with find debian/thunderbird-beagle/usr/lib/thunderbird/extensions -type f -exec chmod -x {} \;
<hellboy195> ?
<LucidFox> he replaced iceweasel with mozilla, and icedove with thunderbird
 * sistpoty|work heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<LucidFox> actually...
<LucidFox> your comment makes sense
<LucidFox> it should have been mozilla, not thunderbird
<hellboy195> LucidFox: firefox ;)
<hellboy195> yeah mozilla-beagle and the rest firefox
<hellboy195> but am I right?
<LucidFox> yes, /usr/lib/firefox, not /usr/lib/thunderbird
<hellboy195> LucidFox: :) another question. How can I brake unzip thunderbird-extension/beagle.xpi -d $(CURDIR)/debian/thunderbird-beagle/usr/lib/thunderbird/extensions/{b656ef18-fd76-45e6-95cc-8043f26361e7} ? It's too long for 1 line
<LucidFox> brake?
<hellboy195> äh
<hellboy195> sry
<hellboy195> divide ^^
<james_w> hellboy195: you realise there's a new upload of beagle in Debian?
<geser> hellboy195: try line continuation with \ at the end of the line
<LucidFox> per geser
<james_w> http://packages.qa.debian.org/b/beagle/news/20080219T000203Z.html
<hellboy195> james_w: yeah I'm doing that merge ;)
<hellboy195> geser: thx
<james_w> hellboy195: no, there's a newer one.
<geser> james_w: I guess hellboy195 want to understand the changes in 3.3-1ubuntu1 for the merge of -2
<james_w> hellboy195: my apologies.
<hellboy195> geser: +1
<hellboy195> james_w: np
<LucidFox> hellboy195 is quite a fan of merges, ne? :)
<hellboy195> LucidFox: hmm. my mentor said: Merges are the best start on the long jorney to become a motu ;)
<LucidFox> well, you do seem to handle merges well :)
<hellboy195> And I haven't heart something for a while from him so I'm continuing doing merges ^^
<LucidFox> who is it?
<hellboy195> LucidFox: Andrea Veri (bluekuja)
<LucidFox> ah
<LucidFox> it would be even better if you advocated non-Ubuntu-specific changes back to Debian ;)
<hellboy195> LucidFox: which ones?
<LucidFox> just speaking in general
<james_w> There are none left in beagle, but I agree.
<hellboy195> ah k
<LucidFox> for example, for conky, the compat and debhelper version
<hellboy195> LucidFox: ah finally I found one who approved it. thanks ;)
<LucidFox> approved what?
<hellboy195> LucidFox: my merge
<hellboy195> *conky*
<LucidFox> ah
<LucidFox> yes, I did
<hellboy195> LucidFox: I'll report the changes back to Debian :)
<awen_> LucidFox: reuploaded qtoctave and resubscribed u-u-s
<LucidFox> awen_> thanks, will look
<Laney> Hrm, is there a way to build a .deb without cleaning? I'm using `debuild -B -us -uc' but this package takes ages to build.
<bddebian> -nc
<Laney> Thanks
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'm back, so we can discuss further if you want.
<hellboy195> geser: would you mind? http://pastebin.com/m65aa01f8
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Sorry again for misunderstanding.
<hellboy195> LucidFox: still around?
<jdong> Laney: should go without saying, but do a clean build once you're done hacking.... Partial builds and full builds don't always work the same result :)
<LucidFox> hellboy195> yep
<hellboy195> LucidFox: would you mind helping me? http://pastebin.com/m65aa01f8
<Laney> jdong: Of course :)
<LucidFox> hellboy195> well, duh :)
<LucidFox> the \ will only work in place of a space
<ScottK> RainCT: You know when you assign a spec to MOTU, every single MOTU get's mailed every single change?  Please don't assign me work unless you are paying my consulting rate.
<LucidFox> hellboy195> http://paste.ubuntu.com/4805/ <-- this will wor
<hellboy195> LucidFox: so what should I do now?
<hellboy195> LucidFox: ah. thanks :D
<RainCT> ScottK: oh, sorry
<ScottK> RainCT: Not a big problem.  I figured you didn't know.
<hellboy195> LucidFox: If you feel like it, beagle debdiff uploaded ;) mind the strange changelog
<LucidFox> hellboy195> too tired for this right now, but I'll look at it tomorrow if nobody else takes it
<hellboy195> LucidFox: don't worry. There is also a merge from yesterday and nobody want it ^^
<LucidFox> you mean proftpd?
<hellboy195> true :)
<LucidFox> awen_> qtoctave uploaded, please also push the changes upstream
<DRebellion> How can I set up my pbuilder so it builds packages under hardy?
<mok0> ubuntuwire appears to be down. Any admins here?
<geser> mok0: still waiting on imbrandon
<mok0> geser: ok
<ScottK> mok0: In general #ubuntuwire is a good place to check on such things.
<mok0> ScottK: ah, ok
<RainCT> what's the section for console emulators? otherosfs?
<RainCT> well, new question, get archive admins angry if you change a package's section? (ie, does this need some manual intervention from them or something producing extra workload?)
<geser> RainCT: I guess the Section isn't important in Ubuntu
<geser> RainCT: afaik you can change it like you want
<hellboy195> geser: any progress about axiom?
<geser> hellboy195: no, I've no idea how to fix it
<hellboy195> geser: :\
<hellboy195> geser: who could know it? so I'll ping this person tomorrow :)
<geser> no idea
<geser> perhaps upstream has some ideas where the problem is
<hellboy195> geser: k, We'll see. thx for your support :)
<RainCT> geser: no? could you elaborate on this pls?
<geser> RainCT: ???
<RainCT> geser: "I guess the Section isn't important in Ubuntu" ;)
<geser> RainCT: I don't any place in LP/soyuz/archive where the Section is used
<geser> only in synaptic/aptitude/etc.
<Fujitsu> geser: Is it used anywhere else in Debian either?
<geser> I've never seen any requests about changing the Section
<Fujitsu> RainCT: It does require manual intervention by the archive admins. THey need to update the overrides.
<Fujitsu> geser: I've done in a couple of times.
<geser> RainCT: then trust Fujitsu
<Fujitsu> You can change it in the source package,  but it won't have any effect.
<RainCT> Fujitsu, geser: thanks :)
<geser> Fujitsu: I don't know, all I know that the Debian FTP Master has the option to override it
<Fujitsu> geser: It's not an option to override it.
<Fujitsu> It must be overriden.
<Fujitsu> *overridden
<geser> Fujitsu: ok, they specify it in the first place
<Laney> Can someone take a look at my patch on bug #191574 please :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191574 in fet "Doesn't have a .desktop file" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191574
<InsClusoe> Hi all.. I have picked up this bitesized string-fix bug.. Bug# 181860. It has to do with console-setup. How do I test my changes?
<InsClusoe> https://launchpad.net/bugs/181860
<Laney> InsClusoe: I usually build packages with debuild -B -us -uc in a VM and then install the .deb to see if I've fixed it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181860 in console-setup "spelling or grammar issue" [Low,New]
<InsClusoe> Laney: oh.. I don't have a VM installed.
<Laney> InsClusoe: Erm, well I don't know then. I guess you could just install it on your box if you're daring (and have all the dependencies) ;)
<Laney> Maybe others do it differently
<Laney> But VMware (and others, but that's what I use) are available in the repos if you want to go the VM route
<RainCT> Laney, InsClusoe: have a look at pbuilder ;)
<InsClusoe> RainCT: ok..
<RainCT> InsClusoe: and for now, if it hasn't many build dependencies you can just install them and run 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot' to get the .deb
<InsClusoe> Laney: I don't have enough space to install a VM. So, that's out of the question, anyway.
<Laney> RainCT: I've seen that, but isn't it just for building the packages?
<Laney> Or can you run stuff inside the chroot?
<RainCT> Laney: Ah, right, you also use it to test them.. Then your option is better in your case :).
<InsClusoe> There are only 5 dependencies.. Not much I guess..
<RainCT> Laney: you can log into the chroot and run stuff there, but only on the terminal (no X server); pbuilder is for building, not testing
<Laney> RainCT: Yes, that's what I thought. Do most people do their testing in VMs then?
 * RainCT has really no idea about this :P
<InsClusoe> I will take the PBuilder route.
<Laney> Haha, OK.
<Laney> Never mind
<Laney> hrm, I'm not too sure about Intrepid Ibex...
<RainCT> Laney: me neither.. see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBEX_35
<RainCT> InsClusoe: please respect a max. 80 chars per line limit in debian/copyright, debian/control, etc.
<slangasek> well, it's better than 'Intrepid IDEXX'
<Laney> I was holding out for Iguana :(
 * ScottK was hoping for an Iguana.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Laney> :D
<InsClusoe> RainCT: ok.. Sure.
<RainCT> InsClusoe: btw, if you install ubuntu-dev-tools from hardy (if it even installs on Gutsy, I'm not sure :P) you'll get a get-build-deps command and pbuilder-dist (to have different pbuilder chroot's at once), beside other useful stuff (like update-maintainer to do the Maintainer field change)
<mok0> the abbreviations for the latest releases have been the first of the two words: feisty, gutsy, hardy... all short words. Now we have "intrepid" :(
<RainCT> InsClusoe: ah, and say (in debian/changelog) that you changed the maintainer field ;)
<InsClusoe> RainCT: ok.. Does that mean I can build fixes for hardy even though I'm on Feisty or Gutsy?
<mok0> InsClusoe: yes
<RainCT> InsClusoe: yes, for any Ubuntu or Debian version you want
<InsClusoe> RainCT: Today, I have set the DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL fields correctly.
<InsClusoe> RainCT: wow.. thats great. Then, the pbuilder create command will take different params to indicate which chroot I want?
<InsClusoe> RainCT: I think I got it. I need to pass the correct argument for --distribution option to pbuilder create.
<mok0> InsClusoe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<RainCT> InsClusoe: pbuilder by default only supports one distribution (if you want more you have to pass it many arguments each time)
<InsClusoe> mok0: Yeah.. I am following the howto. :-)
<RainCT> InsClusoe: but there is pbuilder-dist in ubuntu-dev-tools which is a wrapper arround this (just create symlink to it names pbuilder-hardy, pbuilder-gutsy, etc., as many as you want and you will then be able to do pbuilder-hardy create, pbuilder-hardy build *.dsc, etc.)
<InsClusoe> RainCT: oh... I already installed pbuilder and it's creating my chroot for feisty now..
<mok0> ScottK: pgadmin3 in debian is hopelessly out of date
<ScottK> mok0: This would be because they don't have wxwidgets 2.8.  Fortunately we do.
<ScottK> mok0: If you'd prepare an upgrade package I can virtually guarantee an FFe.  It'd be bad form not to support our default pg release with pgadmin.
<mok0> ScottK: I could update it from 1.4.3 to 1.8.2
<mok0> ScottK: I agree. For the LTS it is needed
<ScottK> mok0: Please do.
<mok0> ScottK: should I prepare it as a debdiff?
<ScottK> mok0: No, diff.gz for the new package.
<mok0> ScottK: ... and attatch to a bug report I gues
<mok0> s
<ScottK> Yes
<mok0> ScottK: I'll get on it right away
<ScottK> mok0: Once you're a MOTU you'll be able to just upload these, so please give us a .diff.gz you'd be happy to upload if you could ...
<mok0> ScottK: ok. Any tags on the bugreport?
<ScottK> upgrade
<mok0> ok
<ScottK> Also fill in all the stuff for an FFe
<ScottK> Subscribe motu-release for the FFe before you subscribe uus
<mok0> ScottK: got it
<ScottK> Great.
<kirkland> regarding bug #44836, I reproduced the problem, and applied the fix suggested in post 14, which solved the problem.  i grabbed the source packages for initscripts, applied the change, updated the changelog, and incremented the version.  now I have updated packages.  next, do I put them in my PPA and show them to someone for acceptance?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44836 in sysvinit "NFS mounts on clients don't appear in `mount` or `df` output" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44836
<mathiaz> kirkland: you should attach a debdiff to the bug.
<mathiaz> kirkland: and subscribe the ubuntu-main-sponsor (or ubuntu-universe-sponsor)
<mathiaz> kirkland: team
<kirkland> mathiaz: okay, thanks.
<mathiaz> kirkland: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<InsClusoe> I am working on Bug#181860 -- a bitesized, spelling and grammar change.
<InsClusoe> Even for such a minor change, do I need to increase the ubuntu revision number?
<DktrKranz> InsClusoe, yes
<InsClusoe> ok.. Thanks.
<geser> InsClusoe: every upload to the archive needs a new version else it will get rejected
<InsClusoe> I have set up chroot using pbuilder. I have made the changes as mentioned in bug report. Now I can use dch -i to mark my changes in changelog and then do a pbuilder build. Am I on the right path?
<geser> more or less
<geser> InsClusoe: does the package have already a ubuntu version and changed Maintainer?
<InsClusoe> geser: Yes
<geser> ok, so no need to change the Maintainer this time as it was already done
<geser> don't forget to build the new source package (debuild -S) before pbuilding :)
<InsClusoe> geser: Alright.. :-)
<InsClusoe> Geser: Another silly question... In the changelog, do I need to use my real name or can I use my IRC handle?
<Nafallo> InsClusoe: RN
<blueyed> InsClusoe: a good shortcut for this is "pdebuild", which does this for you already.
<InsClusoe> Nafallo:  thanks..
<InsClusoe> blueyed: I was going to use dch -i
<blueyed> InsClusoe: I've meant for "debuild -S + pbuilder build"
<InsClusoe> blueyed: sorry. I misunderstood. Great.. That means one less step I have to run.
<blueyed> InsClusoe: bug 139710 is also for console-setup and has a patch. You may want to include it :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139710 in console-setup "ckbcomp cannot handle multiple consequents in xkb rules" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139710
<blueyed> The same for bug 139712
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 139712 in console-setup "no way to specify alternate xkb rules in setupcon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/139712
<InsClusoe> oops... I didn't know. Will check it out.
<blueyed> ..you don't have to. But it's a good idea to search for bugs with patches in a package you are going to upload (or get sponsored). You can do so by going to the packages bugs' advanced search and tick "has patch" at the bottom.
<InsClusoe> blueyed: ok..
<LaserJock> does the Sun Java plugin work for amd64?
<RAOF> LaserJock: I think that icedtea does.  I've not noticed the lack of java.
<LaserJock> hmm yeah, it tells  me to get icedtea, but I see no Sun plugin
<LaserJock> interesting
<LaserJock> I'm starting to wish I could "convert" my install to i386
 * StevenK is quite happy with his 64 bit install
<LaserJock> being able to have an amd64 pbuilder is nice
<LaserJock> but that's about all the good I've found so far
<LaserJock> vmware and virtualbox don't seem to be able to handle 64 bit
<LaserJock> so if I test on my laptop I have to make amd64 .debs and if I want to test in vmware I have to rebuild for i386
<slangasek> a plain i386 chroot will work fine on amd64, FWIW
<StevenK> And if vmware and virtualbox have worked fine on my machine, albeit without 64 bit guests.
<StevenK> You can't run long mode code from protected mode, so if you boot 32 bit, all you get is 32.
<LaserJock> slangasek: true, but that's another chroot I need to have just for that
<slangasek> LaserJock: as opposed to having a dedicated image for it?
<LaserJock> slangasek: as opposed to just running it on my laptop
<LaserJock> directly
<slangasek> well, ok; but you were talking about vmware and virtualbox, I was pointing out there are alternatives to those that work just fine for package building/testing
<StevenK> LaserJock: So it seems your main problem with amd64 is "It isn't 32 bit"
<LaserJock> StevenK: well, basically :/
<LaserJock> this is just my first amd64 experience and I didn't realize how much I'd need to workaround
<StevenK> Then install the 32 bit one? If you partitioned your disk sensibly, you won't lose /home or anything
<mok0> LaserJock: why don't you use kvm?
<LaserJock> slangasek: ah right, I could have a i386 chroot so that I can just build once
<LaserJock> mok0: doesn't work on my processor I don't think
<LaserJock> could be wrong, but I thought only certain processors ran kvm
<StevenK> Yup, you need processor extensions.
<StevenK> My machine doesn't have them either
<slangasek> I thought you just needed a bios that didn't hobble them
<mok0> LaserJock: what does egrep ‘(vmx|svm)’ /proc/cpuinfo  say?
<LaserJock> mok0: nada
<RAOF> And if you're going to try kvm, check out virt-manager.  It rocks.
<mok0> LaserJock: :-(
<RAOF> Well, that scuppers that briliant plan :/
<mok0> kvm runs without it be s.l.o.w.l.y
<LaserJock> I've got one of the Core 2 Duo's that doesn't have vmx
<StevenK> Hrm, I thought all Core processors had the extensions ...
<LaserJock> no
<StevenK> Ah well
<LaserJock> there are about 5-10 that don't
<mok0> StevenK: the older ones don't
<RAOF> And the low-end newer ones, too, I think.
<mok0> I just got a Q6600 and it rocks! Not very expensive
<LaserJock> I've got a T5250
<LaserJock> in any case, it's not a big deal, I just wonder if 32bit is a better way to go
<LaserJock> I got the amd64 .iso by accident and figured I should at least try it out
<LaserJock> and most things work, but when you gotta deal with the binary/3rd party stuff it gets interesting
<StevenK> Only because most binary/3rd party assume the world == ia32
<InsClusoe> I get this error after running dch -i and saving my changes: parsechangelog/debian: error: badly formatted trailer line, at file debian/changelog line 8
<LaserJock> StevenK: heh, of course
<mok0> We got a significant speed gain on several programs under amd64
<InsClusoe> geser: any clues? It's not over the eighty character per line limit...
<LaserJock> mok0: what kind of programs?
<mok0> LaserJock: cpu intensive, calculations
<LaserJock> InsClusoe: can you pastebin the changelog?
<geser> InsClusoe: did you change something in line 8?
<InsClusoe> Yeah..
<InsClusoe> I edited the DEBFULLNAME field after starting dch.. could that be the reason?
<geser> can you show me that line only?
<InsClusoe> Here's tht line...  -- Gnanaskandan R<jalsa_gujals@yahoo.com>  Thu, 21 Feb 2008 04:43:04 +0530
<geser> my guess it a missing space before the email address (between R and <)
<InsClusoe> yes... An additional space fixed it.
 * InsClusoe thanks geser
<InsClusoe> The version number in changelog is 1.13ubuntu13. If there are no changes in debian, shouldn't the version number be 1.13-0ubuntu13?
<LaserJock> it depends on if it's a native package
<LaserJock> if it is (there's no .orig.tar.gz) then 1.13ubuntu13 is alright
<LaserJock> as 1.13 would be the Debian version
<InsClusoe> LaserJock: You are correct. There's no .orig.tar.gz.
<KasimirGabert> would it be possible to have the REVU keyring resynced?
#ubuntu-motu 2008-02-21
<KasimirGabert> !page
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about page - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<InsClusoe> pdebuild seems to have hanged at last step. It says cleaning the build env and then started taking rest. ;-)
<mok0> InsClusoe: it is probably packaging everything back into base.tgz
<InsClusoe> mok0: Yeah.. probably. /var/cache/pbuilder/result has many .deb files, but no base.tgz
<mok0> base.tgz is probably in /var/cache/pbuilder
<mok0> InsClusoe: aren't those debs the ones you've built?
<InsClusoe> mok0: Yes
<mok0> When it's done, pbuilder re-packs base.tgz, it can take a while
<InsClusoe> base.tgz is present in /var/cache/pbuilder as you said.
<mok0> sounds like everything is ok
<KasimirGabert> my program is built using Qt4, and pbuilder fails because the dev files aren't present
<KasimirGabert> how should I include them?
<KasimirGabert> because they aren't required to run the program, right?
<mok0> KasimirGabert: put them in debian/control, in the Build-Depends: line
<emgent> debian #464058
<KasimirGabert> ah
<KasimirGabert> thanks :)
<emgent> Debian #464058
<emgent> uhm..
<ubotu> Debian bug 464058 in turba2 "turba2: Access rights not checked properly" [Grave,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/464058
<emgent> lag...
<mok0> ubotu, you are soooo slow
<InsClusoe> mok0: Will pdebuild succeed even if there is an older base.tgz present in /var/cache/pbuilder? Should I delete the older file? 2 hrs go, I created one base.tgz and that's what I see now..
<mok0> InsClusoe: no it keeps working on that one. If you do pbuilder update, for example
<InsClusoe> mok0: am surprised at how it seems to have hung for the last 30 minutes. getting iffy.
<mok0> InsClusoe: hmm, yes
<InsClusoe> mok0: do you still want me wait?
<mok0> InsClusoe: no, it is not _that_ slow. Something is wrong
<mok0> InsClusoe: kill it, but be prepared to make another pbuilder
<mok0> InsClusoe: try pbuilder update
<InsClusoe> mok0: ok.. Will that resume from where it left off earlier?
<mok0> InsClusoe: that should unpack base.tgz and update it with the latest packages
<mok0> InsClusoe: and then pack it back into base.tgz
<InsClusoe> mok0: ok.. just killed the older process with ^c.
<InsClusoe> mok0: Pbuilder, then, printed this... removing directory /var/cache/pbuilder/build//14502 and its subdirectories
<InsClusoe> mok0: notice two /'s in the file pth
<mok0> InsClusoe: that's fine
<InsClusoe> pbuilder update needs to be run as su?
<mok0> InsClusoe: yep
<mok0> InsClusoe: sudo pbuilder update
<InsClusoe> mok0: its creating the base tarball...
<InsClusoe> oh.. it's already done.
<mok0> InsClusoe: shouldn't take more than 10-20 seconds
<InsClusoe> mok0: oh... I was so stupid I wasted 30 MINUTES on it.
<InsClusoe> :-)
<mok0> InsClusoe: heh
<mok0> InsClusoe: experience comes at a price
<InsClusoe> mok0: now I know wise men are always shown to have long grey beards!
<mok0> InsClusoe: :-)
<mok0> InsClusoe: now you have a pbuilder...
<InsClusoe> mok0: Wise men must have started compiling in Fortran or Cobol and waited ages... for the beard to grow.
<mok0> InsClusoe: ... or waiting for their pbuilders to finish, when actually just hung...
<InsClusoe> mok0: :-D Now I can upload source.changes to the bug and start my next waiting session?
<mok0> InsClusoe: you need to create a debdiff
<mok0> debdiff old.dsc new.dsc
<InsClusoe> Alright.. Done.
<InsClusoe> Jeez... so many steps...
 * InsClusoe pants and catches his breath
<InsClusoe> Pls tell me it'
<InsClusoe> Pls tell me it's over...
<InsClusoe> :-)
<mok0> InsClusoe: It's over
 * InsClusoe hugs mok0
 * mok0 hugs back
<mok0> Launchpad is down for maintenance :-(
<InsClusoe> mok0: Thanks for being there.
<mok0> InsClusoe: glad to help
<InsClusoe> What? :-(
<InsClusoe> I cant upload my first ever debdiff to the bug?
<mok0> It says it's back soon
<InsClusoe> It's sun rise time here... I have to sleep soon or I won't make it to work today..
<mok0> InsClusoe: heh, well upload it tomorrow, then...
<slangasek> it's a 3-hour outage and we're only 50 minutes in; I don't recommend staying up
<InsClusoe> Guess I don't have a choice then...
<mok0> slangasek: ah, so 3 hours is "soon" now? :-)
<slangasek> mok0: it's a generic message, of course...
<TheMuso> There is every possibility that the downtime could be longer.
<slangasek> the maintenance schedule was posted well in advance though (c.f /topic #ubuntu-devel)
<InsClusoe> mok0: They must have waited longer for pdebuild... They are used to it.
<mok0> Well, time for bed, then.
<InsClusoe> ok.. Thank you all MOTUs for helping out..
 * InsClusoe tries hard to muster energy to wave his hand to say goodbye..
 * mok0 waves
<mok0> Goodnight, folks'
<InsClusoe> See you all tomorrow at #ubuntu-classroom
<slicer> You know, some times you really can get far by just asking nice (and it helps that you ask nice people). The patent I had problems with is about to be licensed freely to all opensource programs (and not just GPL), and in the meantime I've gotten an explicit permission to publish my program under BSD :) *Warm fuzzy feeling*
<slicer> Which nicely solves all my debian/copyright headaches.
<TheMuso> slicer: What program?
<bddebian> Heya gang
<LaserJock> hiya bddebian
<bddebian> Heya LaserJock
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> ahh
<bddebian> Hi nixternal
<LaserJock> hi nixternal
<ScottK> Heya bddebian, nixternal, and LaserJock
<LaserJock> evening ScottK
<bddebian> Heya ScottK
<ScottK> Let me tell you, don't ever move a conffile in a Debian package.  It's a PITA to get right.
<LaserJock> interesting
<StevenK> Oh yes. But the sense of accomplishment you feel afterwards.
<bddebian> heh
<slangasek> ScottK: in the absence of LP, do you happen to remember offhand the status of the libconvert-tnef-perl and libmime-perl MIRs?
<nixternal> wasabi!
<slangasek> ScottK: hmm, moving conffiles - the recipe didn't help, or you didn't know about it?
<ScottK> slangasek: All the ones I asked for for amavisd-new were approved.
<ScottK> I just found it.
<ScottK> With my limited shell ability the recipe takes it from impossible to PITA.
<slangasek> ah :)
<ScottK> slangasek: I'm pretty sure those were both on my MIR list as approved.  Let me see if I saved any bugmail on them.
<soto> Why does my .changes file have distribution FOO when I ran pdebuild with DIST=BAR?
<slangasek> ScottK: ok; libmime-perl is still in universe
<ScottK> slangasek: For libmime-perl I have bugmail from pitti saying approved
<slangasek> ok
<StevenK> soto: Because your debian/changelog mentions FOO, not BAR?
<ScottK> slangasek: Same for libconvert-tnef-perl
<slangasek> once LP is back up then, I'll get it promoted properly
<ScottK> slangasek: Thanks.
<slangasek> ScottK: yeah, libconvert-tnef-perl is in main after all, it just also depends on libmime-perl
 * bddebian never knows whether or not to say hi to StevenK and slangasek ;-P
<soto> StevenK: How are packages built for multiple releases?
<Nafallo> hi bddebian
<StevenK> soto: They aren't.
<bddebian> Heya Nafallo
<soto> StevenK: I don't follow. I want to build a package on say, Hardy, Gutsy and Feisty. I have to edit the changelog each time?
<soto> Maybe I watch too much Ron Popeil, but I like to "Set it and forget it"
<slangasek> bddebian: ...hi?
<bddebian> slangasek: :)
<StevenK> soto: You can build it unmodified on each release. The .changes files will have what the debian/changelog says
<StevenK> bddebian: You've confused me ...
<bddebian> StevenK: How so?
<StevenK> bddebian: Whether or not to say hi? Hrrm?
<bddebian> StevenK: Well I seem to annoy you two more than most ;-P
<bddebian> Maybe annoy isn't the right word...
<soto> StevenK: Isn't the correct distribution expected to be put in the changes file? I don't believe that package maintainers are manually editing the changelogs for release over 4-5 distributions.
<jdong> soto: as a developer, I do :)
<jdong> if you can't be bothered to specify what release you are targeting, it implies quite a bit about how carefully you are conducting your QA too
<jdong> (IMO)
<jdong> dch -r can help a bit if you choose to script things like this
<soto> Oh common. This screams "there must be a better way to do this".
<TheMuso> soto: IMO, whenver you edit a package, and set the changelog appropriately, it is something tat should be done manually. At least for me, it makes me check what I've changed, and why.
<soto> It's a feature!
 * ScottK agrees with TheMuso
<soto> TheMuso: I'm not changing anything, just building a source package (bleeding edge, not available in repositories), not for upload, for 2 different distributions.
<TheMuso> soto: If you don't intend to upload anywhere, thats fine. Just build the package against the releases you want.
<jdong> soto: then you just need two different pbuilder base.tgz's
<jdong> if you build for personal reasons, the changelog sections mean basically nothing
<jdong> that's only useful if you're dputting
<soto> jdong: Yes, my package depends on a library which I have to build also. Pbuilder instructions on the wiki say I should dput my package into a local repo. Except dput decides where it goes based on .changes file distribution entry.
<jdong> did it say to dput into a local repo? Just a flat-structure apt repo should work just fine
<jdong> i.e. one generated with dpkg-scanpackages
<soto> jdong: mini-dinstall
<jdong> soto: IMO that's a bit overkill...
<bddebian> apt-ftparchive
<jdong> When I wrote prevu I just used a simple directory like "gutsy-debs" and ran dpkg-scanpackages inside it
<jdong> apt-ftparchive probably is a smarter idea
<TheMuso> apt-ftparchive is actually quite easy to use, and the configs make sense.
 * TheMuso has written some as yet unfinished shell scripts around apt-ftparchive.
<soto> Okay thanks. I guess I'll do apt-ftparchive.
<TheMuso> And they work reallywell.
<soto> I really wish this wasn't nearly so painful. It seems needlessly difficult to build your own packages.
<jdong> soto: well it's more of an initial learning curve, but these tools are more the "proper " way to do it. I mean if you wanted easy just hit "debuild -B" and call it a day
<jdong> but that's irresponsible to those who will use your package
 * TheMuso remembers his slackware packaging days. I'd never heard of a chroot, or building in a chroot environment. And its not something the slackware packaging community does either so...
<soto> jdong: But debuild won't build for another distribution. And I don't think works out build dependencies for you
<jdong> soto: you can use a debootstrapped chroot, virtual machine / dual-boot with different releases, etc
<soto> jdong: That's simpler than pbilder?
<jdong> I guess all of those things "make more sense" than a pbuilder at first
<LaserJock> well, throwing in a script to munge the changelog is trivial
<jdong> soto: well... IMO it is simpler in that those are techniques already familiar while pbuilder is a new tool to learn
<soto> jdong: It's not "not making sense". It's just too much work.
<jdong> soto: the work is mostly in setting up the initial build infrastructure
<jdong> afterwards, using it is a snap
<soto> jdong: It's not as much a snap as it should be (c.f. portage)
<jdong> DIST=gutsy prevu
<jdong> that's all I type to build a package on my gutsy box
<jdong> I'm sure pbuilder-dist is similar
<jdong> I've got my infrastructure set up the way I like it
<jdong> and portage is not all that simple when beginning either, you've got to set up your portage overlay and directory structure, and so on
<soto> jdong: That imagine that still won't deal with the library issue I was describing
<jdong> well, I don't know about pbuilder-dist, but prevu certainly does
<soto> I imagine
<jdong> prevu builds against itself
<jdong> i.e. cd libfoo; prevu; sudo prevu-update; cd clientfoo; prevu
<jdong> the latter prevu invocation automatically finds the built libfoo from the last run
<jdong> but as I said, that's simply a wrapper around a bindmounted apt repo with dpkg-scanpackages
<soto> jdong: Okay sound good. Will look into it. Wrappers are fine if they make my life easy (it's not the learning curve that bothers me, it's repetitive work that should be automated)
<soto> Is there a way to build automatically from source-control (e.g. svn head)
<jdong> soto: bzr-builddeb, I beleive "svn-builddeb" might also exist?
<ScottK> svn-buildpackage I think
<Nafallo> bzr-svn :-)
<jdong> soto: but once you understand your own workflow, IMO scripting is a trivial thing to do. I'm sure 90% of us here have scripts we use in our daily workflow
<jdong> Nafallo: LOL *hands him KDE svn*
<RAOF> jdong: It's only terribly slow once :P
<Nafallo> :-)
<ScottK2> Nafallo: Only if I want to expend time learning tools I encounter no where outside Ubuntu.
<soto> jdong: I don't mind scripting. I mind scripting when obviously many people must have already scripted what I wanted to do.
<Nafallo> ScottK2: I only wanted to learn bzr.
<jdong> soto: learning someone else's scripts sometimes is not as efficient as writing one's own
<ScottK2> Nafallo: I already deal with cvs, svn, and git elsewhere.  N+1 VCS just isn't high on my list.
<Nafallo> ScottK2: :-P
<Nafallo> ScottK2: well, I only deal with bzr. learn svn isn't high on my list :-)
<soto> jdong: I'm from the school of "Don't reinvent the wheel"
<ScottK2> Sure.
<jdong> soto: well this isn't reinventing the wheel. This is like reinventing the half-sheet of paper. Just make your own (tm)
<Nafallo> but now I'm going to brush my teeth and go to bed. sure is about time...
<Nafallo> Thu Feb 21 02:35:31 GMT 2008
<jdong> Nafallo: bzr-toothbrush.
<jdong> *ducks*
<Nafallo> lol
<LaserJock> oh heah, LP is back up
<RAOF> Indeed it is.
<ScottK2> Fresh with brand new misfeatures.
<bddebian> hehe
 * RAOF suddenly gets why bddebian is bdefreese in debian channels :)
<LaserJock> I'm pretty sure it's still fixing more bugs than creating
<bddebian> RAOF: Why, because they all hate me? :-)
<LaserJock> hmm
 * LaserJock suddenly wonders if there is a certain wiki page on wiki.debian.org :-)
<bddebian> LaserJock: Hah, not hardly.  Unless it's bdefreese is a **** ;-P
<LaserJock> sure not
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> what the heck, why is Mark sub'd to these .desktop bugs :/
<LaserJock> man bug #1 is a mess
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ScottK2> So now you they have the wonderful new feature of being able to subscribe for all the bug reports for a package.  This is somehow different than being a bug contact.
<ScottK2> LaserJock: Personally, I wish they'd spend time fixing bugs instead of inventing two names for the same thing.
<LaserJock> oh really?
<LaserJock> I haven't seen this
<lifeless> ScottK2: yes, it is different
<lifeless> ScottK2: because its been done more consistently over a larger scope
<LaserJock> I can't see the diff
<ScottK2> lifeless: It's different for projects, distros, and milestones, but not for packages (which is not what the LP description claims).
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> they didn't really change anything for packages did they?
<emgent> doko, ping
<LaserJock> it's just "subscribe to bug mail" instead of the "Bug Contacts" or whatever it was
<emgent> coredev here, there are an important merge to upload (with security fix) in hardy
<emgent> malone #193869
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193869 in moin "Please merge moin-1.5.8 (main) from Debian unstable (Security FIX)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193869
<LaserJock> you're asking in -motu? :-)
<emgent> yep because in this chan there are more core-dev :P
<LaserJock> I doubt that
<LaserJock> why is that ubuntu2?
<emgent> ups..
<bddebian> persia: w00t, survex fixed in Debian!!
<mneptok> who broke Debian's cervix?
<bddebian> hehe
<LaserJock> emgent: btw, since we're in an Alpha freeze you might ask slangasek if it's worth uploading now
<emgent> LaserJock, i talked with geser
<emgent> i know alpa freeze, but it's security upload.
<LaserJock> well, think about it
<LaserJock> how many people are running public hardy Moin servers?
<LaserJock> and how many of those people *actually* use our packages?
<emgent> small target
<emgent> but, geser say to me that it's important fix and open bug about moins.
<ScottK> emgent: You want to talk to someone in RM before uploading right now.
<ScottK> emgent: Important, yes, but it can wait a day.
<emgent> ScottK, uhm ok thanks for suggestions :P
<ScottK2> Dear CDBS what magic incantation do I need to give you to actually stuff the preinst I made for you into the package?
<TheMuso> ScottK2: Name the file correctly?
<ScottK2> TheMuso: postfix-policyd-spf-python.preinst for package postfix-policyd-spf-python, right?
<ScottK2> That's what I thought too, but not so far.
<TheMuso> ScottK2: yeah, weird.
 * ScottK2 checks for bugs ...
<ScottK2> Even better.  The preinst is in the .deb, but doesn't get installed for some reason.
 * ScottK2 tries again....
<LaserJock> eww
<StevenK> ScottK2: Does dpkg -I see it?
<ScottK2> StevenK: Checking
<ScottK2> StevenK: Is the a big i or a little l?
<StevenK> Big I
<StevenK> -i is install, -I is information
<ScottK2> L says not installed
<StevenK> minus captial indigo <.deb>
<ScottK2> Using -D2 when installing produces http://pastebin.com/d51c22434
<ScottK2> I'll get that now
<ScottK2> StevenK: http://pastebin.com/d27629fc6
<StevenK> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute new pre-installation script: Exec format error
<StevenK> Way cool
<ScottK2> Does dpkg run the script before it installs it?
<ScottK2> Cause it's not where I'd expect to find it.
<StevenK> ScottK2: It worries me that it doesn't list a shebang line for preinst
<AnAnt> can anyone help me with debconf ?
<StevenK> ScottK2: It runs the preinst from a temporary location
<ScottK2> It may be that some maintainer is an idiot and forgot to put it in
<ScottK2> Ah
<ScottK2> StevenK: Thanks.  I am that idiot.
<ScottK2> With that, I think I decide I'm to tired to be useful.  Good night all.
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> night ScottK
<bddebian> Gnight ScottK2
<bddebian> Grr GNUSTEP stuff is a PITA
<LucidFox> bddebian> PITA?
<bddebian> LucidFox: Pain In The Ass :)
<LaserJock> yikes, I'm about to expire
<jsgotangco> hey LaserJock long time no chat
<nixternal> come on, you are to young to expire
<nixternal> whoa, it is Jerome!
<nixternal> wasabi jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> hello true believers!
<nixternal> hehe
<LaserJock> hmm, must be the old-timers club
<jsgotangco> nixternal: yeah ive been very very busy lately
<nixternal> no doubt
<nixternal> I hear you there with the very very busy
<jsgotangco> nixternal: 2 product releases this quarter :/
<nixternal> LaserJock: you and jsgotangco are older than I, I am still a n00b compared to you two legends :)
<jsgotangco> doh
<nixternal> you know, I do not miss product releases at all
<LaserJock> hah
<nixternal> I just play like I know what I am doing, and somehow, people keep falling for it
<nixternal> it has worked great thus far, but now the secret is out, I am sure I am doomed
<jsgotangco> that you use OS X to develop KDE?
 * jsgotangco hides
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: no, he's a Vista fanboi
<Hobbsee> vista, actually.
<LaserJock> hah
<jsgotangco> more evil than i thought
<nixternal> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> see what Hobbsee started
<jsgotangco> i must admit though, that most of my desktop work is done in osx now but all the server is ubuntu
<jsgotangco> i have to catch up with these rails cultists
<nixternal> I have OS X here too, brand new, and I absolutely hate it
<LaserJock> boooo
<LaserJock> OS X is the bomb
<nixternal> my buddy gave me a Mac Pro with all of the bells and whistles
<StevenK> LaserJock: Only a Steve Jobs fanboi would say that.
<nixternal> the nicest thing about the entire rig is the 23" Cinemedia or whatever they call it
<jsgotangco> i just like the fact that whatever i do in OS X in rails just works when i cap deploy to ubuntu
<LaserJock> StevenK: crap, you found me out
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> Steve Jobs is a hell of a lot better Ballmer
<nixternal> Jobs at least makes sense when he talks
<StevenK> Oh, I found nixternal's heroes.
<StevenK> http://msdn.microsoft.com/events/hero/sfbio/
<LaserJock> StevenK: lol!
<nixternal> that's great stuff, where can I get one of those? :p
<StevenK> nixternal: And here I was thinking you came up with them.
<LaserJock> StevenK: probably for one of those fancy MBA classes
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> my MBA classes are on hold right now until the school opens back up
<InsClusoe> Hi to everyone.. I have created debdiff for bitesize bug#181860. I am uploading it to the bug.
<InsClusoe> After that, whom should I subscribe to the bug?
<InsClusoe> anybody's got a minute to spare?
<pooli1> hi
<poolie> can anyone give me a clue about this error
<LaserJock> InsClusoe: it's a Universe package?
<poolie> cp: cannot stat `./debian/overrides/bzrtools': No such file or directory
<poolie> so, obviously that file is missing
<poolie> but i'm not sure why it would be expected to be there
<InsClusoe> LaserJock: how do I find that?
<LaserJock> InsClusoe: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<InsClusoe> it's from main.
<InsClusoe> LaserJock: Apt reports that it's from feisty/main on my pc.
<LaserJock> InsClusoe: so then you need to subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors
<InsClusoe> LaserJock: ok.. Thank you.
<InsClusoe> ok..... Got to go now. Have a nice day.
<superm1> TheMuso, i just wanted to remind you about pulseaudio + mplayer, making it start on pulse and fallback to alsa (didn't see a fix committed on hardy-changes or LP)
<TheMuso> superm1: Its in bzr.
<superm1> TheMuso, were you going to hold off pushing it then?
<TheMuso> superm1: I thought there may have been more work people wanted to do. If not, I'll upload.
<superm1> TheMuso, well i see one bug
<superm1> that might be worthwhile to add as well
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/191488
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191488 in mplayer "[mplayer] [DSA-1496-1] several buffer overflows" [High,Confirmed]
<TheMuso> ok will have a look in a bit.
<superm1> that bug might actually even be worth adding nominations for other releases too
<superm1> since it's got some CVE's on it
<TheMuso> Yeah, anyway, will look later.
<superm1> okay :)
<warp10> hi all!
<Unksi> hi
<dholbach> good morning
<AstralJava> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi AstralJava
<\sh> moins
<\sh> does anybody has problems with ff3 + adobe flash plugin and sound?
 * Hobbsee was viewing youtube earlier with it, without problems
<\sh> hmm...then it's the combination: usb headset + ff3 + flash
<\sh> the headset works under gnome without a problem...but only flash sound is not played
<\sh> and that's a problem when you need it for your companies product ,-)
<uniscript> this is probably a FAQ but I can't seem to get debmirror to get past NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<\sh> uniscript: feed --ignore-release-gpg to debmirror or add the key with apt-key
<uniscript> gpg is only interested in the last 32-bits
<uniscript> of the keyid
<uniscript> --ignore-release-gpg is working but seems far from ideal and I've jumped through all the hoops but still no joy
<\sh> uniscript: what mirror is it, the maintainer of the mirror has a pubkey to add eventually...
<\sh> uniscript: I'm using it for my complete ubuntu mirror at home
<uniscript> archive.ubuntu.com
<\sh> then add the ftpmaster key to your root gpg keyring...just try that
<\sh> pub   1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12
<\sh> pub   1024D/FBB75451 2004-12-30
<\sh> both
<\sh> I have them added to /root/.gpg/
<uniscript> I have the former but not the latter
<\sh> gpg --recv 0xFBB75451 :)
<uniscript> no joy
<uniscript> not running debmirror as root
<uniscript> so added to my keyring
<uniscript> I've been happily mirror gutsy and feisty and friends in the past
<slytherin> hello team. :-)
<TheMuso> c/
<slytherin> Does a MIR bug needs to be marked confirmed?
<geser> good morning
<Laibsch> Is there some kind soul to review http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=anki
<Laibsch> ?
<Hobbsee> does it have an exception?
<hellboy195> Laibsch: does debian has this programm + version?
<Laibsch> hellboy195: no
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: you mean an exception to enter hardy?  that is not what I am looking for.
<hellboy195> Laibsch: I'm not MOTU but then it should be anki_0.9.3-0ubuntu1.dsc  ;)
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: correct.
<Laibsch> hellboy195: upstream source is anki_0.9.3-1
<Hobbsee> why do you want the review then?
<Fujitsu> To get in early for intrepid.
<Laibsch> Hobbsee: so it gets into ubuntu eventually, I thought that was the whole reason for revu
<Fujitsu> It's not unheard of.
<Fujitsu> But things do get forgotten after a while.
<Fujitsu> So it's probably not a great idea to do it two months early.
<Laibsch> I have had a "needs-packaging" for months if not years now
<Laibsch> "needs-packaging" bug open
<Fujitsu> I'm not sure I see the relevance.
<Laibsch> Fujitsu: the relevance of anki?
<Fujitsu> The relevance of the length of time that the bug has been open.
<Laibsch> well, I don't see the relevance of quite a lot of packages for me personally, but I can see that it might be a great deal to others ;-)
<Hobbsee> Laibsch: ok.  but you do realise that various of the build-deps might change between now and intrepid, and that certainly debian/changelog will change?
<Laibsch> Fujitsu: OK, I want to make sure this eventually gets in so I did some work
<hellboy195> Laibsch: but it has to be 0ubuntu1. Hobbsee agree?
<Fujitsu> hellboy195: I think it should be -1, but only because it might as well go to Debian first at this stage.
<Laibsch> hellboy195: I went with what dch -i gave me.  But thanks for your review.  This is the kind of stuff I am looking for
<hellboy195> Laibsch: not when it's wrong xD
<Laibsch> sure
<Laibsch> I want to hear about what is wrong
<hellboy195> Laibsch: I mean when I'm wrong ;)
<hellboy195> Fujitsu: and if it doesn't go to Debian first?
<Fujitsu> hellboy195: Then -0ubuntu1 is necessary.
<hellboy195> :)
<Laibsch> Well, I don't object to it going to debian first
<uniscript> so why are so many packages -1ubuntu1?
<hellboy195> uniscript: merges from debian
<Laibsch> But I am not a debian dev
<uniscript> got it, ta
<hellboy195> :)
<Laibsch> If anyone is willing to make an effort to get this into debian, I am all for it
<Laibsch> I'll support as much as I can
<hellboy195> Laibsch: well as you bring it to REVU to get it into Ubuntu there is also a site for uploading it to debian
<Laibsch> But as I said yesterday, the package is usually in good shape and easy to maintain (look at how small the necessary changes were)
<Laibsch> hellboy195: Is there?
<hellboy195> Laibsch: http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/welcome
<Laibsch> where?
<Laibsch> hellboy195: Ah, nice.  I was totally unaware of that
<Laibsch> That will be a better route, then, I guess
<hellboy195> Laibsch: if it will be in debian the next months it will also be in ubuntu :O
<Laibsch> Aha, I thought that debian still did not carry the whole list of packages from debian
<Laibsch> hellboy195: The site makes it appear that it is targetted for the original author of the software
<Laibsch> which I am not
<Fujitsu> We carry everything that's in Debian main, except for packages that are explicitly blacklisted.
<Laibsch> I am just a packager trying to get it into debian
<Laibsch> and ubuntu
<hellboy195> Laibsch: AFAIK everybody can package and upload it. It's like REVU
<Fujitsu> Laibsch: What gives you that idea?
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> Will do
<Laibsch> Fujitsu: "Still a large number of packages is       maintained by non-official developers. How do they get their work into       Debian ..." and the whole first paragraph
<Laibsch> "I want to have my package uploaded to Debian"
<Laibsch> *my*
<Laibsch> It is not my package
<Fujitsu> Package != piece of software
<Laibsch> or at least not my software
<Fujitsu> You've made the package
<Laibsch> yeah, but the wording does not sound like revu initially
<Laibsch> I hesitated
<hellboy195> Laibsch: do you believe every programmer packages their software at there own? NO. If you hestiate contact upstream
<Laibsch> I am in contact of upstream
<Laibsch> Of course I know that not every programmer packages their stuff
<hellboy195> Laibsch: just ask him if you are allowed ;=)
<Laibsch> But that does not automatically mean that mentors.debian.net is open to contributions from just any old fart who comes around
<hellboy195> Laibsch: if upstream allows you, yes
<Laibsch> I mean the reasoning could be that "if you have written the stuff yourself the chances are higher you will stick around and not abandon the package after initial upload"
<Laibsch> so such a policy could make sense
<Laibsch> and the wording was at least ambivalent
<Fujitsu> That's more of a problem in Ubuntu, unfortunately.
<Laibsch> 'tis all i am saying
<Laibsch> hellboy195: the software is of course FOSS, otherwise, it would not get into debian or ubuntu anyway
<Laibsch> So I can do as I please with the software and upload it to any distribution I like
<Laibsch> ;-)
<hellboy195> Laibsch: yeah but it sounds better when upstream *allowed* it. Hmm I don't know anybody who refused it ^^
<Laibsch> The darn mentos.debian.net won't accept my GPG key
<Fujitsu> Mmm... Mentos...
<Laibsch> the fresh-maker?
<Laibsch> ;-)
<hellboy195> lol
<Fujitsu> Laibsch: What's the error?
<Laibsch> Error: Please check that the PGP public key you uploaded is in             the correct format. You need to run "gpg --export --armor             your-email-address > public-key-file" to create a proper             file.
<Laibsch> which is of course what I did
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
<Laibsch> #mentors.debian.net does not seem to exist
<azeem> it's #debian-mentors on oftc
<Laibsch> Aha
<Laibsch> Let's see
<azeem> Laibsch: it's more general than just mentors.debian.net discussions, it's like #ubuntu-motu for Debian really
<persia> bddebian: Thanks for the heads up.  Any further refinement of the newpki-client patch?
<azeem> persia: bddebian isn't up yet
<slicer> TheMuso: (re: 9 hours ago:) Mumble
<TheMuso> slicer: Ah ok.
<persia> azeem: Yes, but as I do, he tends to notice things said hours previously.
<azeem> persia: he's not online when he's sleeping
<azeem> 11:32 [OPN] -!- There is no such nick bddebian
<azeem> persia: otherwise, I wouldn't notify you, of course
<azeem> or are you saying he's reading channel logs?
<persia> So, I use irclogs.ubuntu.com to follow discussion for 14-16 hours of each day, rather than actually checking backscroll for these channels.
<azeem> ah
<azeem> he never does that for the other channels we're on together, so I assume he wasn't here either
<azeem> sorry
<persia> Maybe he doesn't :)
<azeem> well you'll find out when he magically knows about our conversation
<nuthark> ubuntu-motu
<Laney> Where are the files which are removed by --purge defined?
<persia> Laney: /var/lib/dpkg/
<Laney> persia: I mean for a particular package. I'm working on a bug where I want to prevent a particular which was created by a package being deleted with --purge if the user wishes.
<nuthark> why
<persia> Laney: Right.  /var/lib/dpkg contains several directories.  ./info is likely the one you will find most interesting, containing per-package information about the maintainer scripts, included files, configuration files, etc.
<Laney> nuthark: bug #162426
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162426 in mrtg "Purging MRTG removes data from /var/www/mrtg" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162426
<nuthark> why
<persia> The solution to bugs of this class are often to not ship the affected file or directory in the package, and create it if it does not previously exist in the postinst (which means removing it in the postrm if it is empty: only preserve things that actually have user-generated data).
<nuthark> why
<Laney> Are you trolling?
<nuthark> yes
<persia> nuthark: Are you trolling for results, or just for fun?
<nuthark> poor persia
<persia> (in other words, would you actually like a lecture on the rationale for preserving user-generated data and removing auto-generated files)
<nuthark> poor persia
<Laney> persia: The package puts some images in that directory though. Would that make a difference?
<nuthark> poor Laney
<hellboy195> nuthark: kickban :)
<persia> Laney: Yes.  If the package populates the directory, it needs to ship the directory in the package.  In that case, you need to inspect the purge behaviour carefully to see at what point the user-generated data is being removed.
<nuthark> poor persia
<hellboy195> lol
<persia> It may be that the postrm is too agressive, or that there is something else involved.  I recommend reviewing http://women.debian.org/wiki/English/MaintainerScripts for an overview before digging in too deeply, as other sources of documentation tend to be somewhat sparse in the description of how a purge actually works.
<Laney> persia: That's a good page!
<persia> Laney: Indeed it is.  It's the only explanation of maintainer scripts that ever really made sense to me.  The others all seem either too vague or too focused on details of policy rather than providing an overview.
<Laney> persia: I managed to identify in the postrm where the directory was being forcibly removed, but the reviewer asked for a debconf prompt to be used. Can you take a look at this script and tell me if it looks OK to you? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56831/
<Laney> So remove the directory if the user wants, otherwise let dpkg work as it usually would.
<persia> Laney: Sorry, but I really don't know anything about debconf use.  I couldn't tell you if that worked without testing, and don7t have time now for proper review.
<Laney> Ah OK never mind.
<Laney> Someone raised doubts anyway. It seems to work for me so I might just attach it to the bug and let others decide which way is best ;)
<mok0> heh, the new version of gcc issues compiler warnings for xpm files
<mok0> warning: deprecated conversion from string constant to ‘char*’
<persia> Um.  Should .xpm files be compiled?
<mok0> persia: they are sometimes included
<mok0> persia: an xpm is  C code
<persia> Ah.  I suppose.
 * mok0 thinks we need an xpm corrector for the millions of xpm files out there...
<soren> mok0: What's the problem with them exactly?
<mok0> soren: it's because they are defined as char * instead of const char *
<soren> Ah.
<mok0> soren: the new gcc version is stricter on embedded strings
 * persia wonders if those parsers that don't compile the .xpm files would break if the .xpm files were mass-updated.
<mok0> persia: probably :-)
<persia> If anyone wants a fairly code-easy research task: bug #136852 may be interesting.  Lots of scope for possible alternate solutions and general usability improvement.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136852 in module-assistant "lists madwifi but cannot build the module" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136852
<mok0> for example, one xpm starts: static char * file_new_xpm[] = { ...
<mok0> it should be static const char * file_new_xpm[] = { .. to avoid the warning. It is not likely that it would give problems, because you can cast a const char * to a char * without problems. But, there's always ol'e Murphy...
 * tsmithe finds it funny that, after the discussion has calmed down on debian-mentors and debian-multimedia, actually pointing this out and requesting sponsorship causes everyone to become silent
<persia> tsmithe: context?
<tsmithe> wrt to fluid
 * persia grumbles at nautilus for preferring to use the name of a file rather than the magic number to determine the file type.
<Iulian> Hi
<mok0> persia: it should use the mime type
<tsmithe> persia, i'm always intrigued as to how nautilus (and other apps) actually determine file type in the first place, without using file extensions. how does it work? (can you point me to a doc?)
<mok0> tsmithe: mime types now peek inside the file
<tsmithe> ahh, and, say, look at the first few bytes to see what it is?
<mok0> tsmithe: they used to be based on extensions but that changed
<tsmithe> (like gzip has a recognisable header)
<tsmithe> yes, extensions are ugly
<mok0> tsmithe: exactly
<theseinfeld> TheMuso LucidFree are you up for some revu of http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=libdc1394-22 ?
<tsmithe> cool, thanks
<persia> tsmithe: Depends on the application.  There are at least four systems in place: magic numbers, Debian MIME definitions, KDE MIME definitions, and GNOME MIME definitions.  Freedesktop.org has gone a long way towards integrating the latter two, and there are efforts in Debian to get along with that, but it's not quite there yet.
<tsmithe> hmm. so what's a "magic number"?
<persia> mok0: Not always: it depends on how the MIME-type is defined in the MIME database for the desktop environment.  Some use magic, some use extensions, some use a mix.  Take a look at your .desktop files to see the wide variance of definitions.
<persia> tsmithe: man magic
<mok0> tsmithe: that's what "file" uses
<tsmithe> aha
<mok0> tsmithe: old unix stuff
<persia> (and other tools, with various degrees of compatibility to file)
<tsmithe> (file is very impressive to me)
<mok0> tsmithe: cool indeed
<tsmithe> and, well, it all seems quite simple, really
<theseinfeld> superm1 are you there?
<mok0> for mime discussion, look here http://wiki.debian.org/MimeTypesSupport
<persia> tsmithe: Please poke me when fluid hits the archives: it may benefit from a merge between the most recent Ubuntu upload and whatever is on mentors or Debian at that point.  Also, I forgot to set lzma compression.
<mok0> I am working on pgadmin3, that has around 5Mb i18n files. Lintian complains about it. What is standard procedure in such a case? There is another "all" package pgadmin-data, which is required, so I could put the i18n stuff in there w/o probs.
<tsmithe> persia, of course. and, do we want to fix the mime type for sf2 files somehow? according to d-multimedia, they appear as video/x-msvideo
<persia> Erm.  That would be great.  man dh_installmime for some hints for the debian MIME helper, create a .desktop file to define the MIME type for fdo compliant DEs, and we should be mostly good.  Extra points for defining the right magic, but that's a little harder.
<tsmithe> right. but is defining the mime type of the soundfont really down to the soundfont package? something else seems to have determined it previously; what if we have more than one soundfont installed?
<persia> Generally, MIME types are defined by either a common provider or a common consumer.    As we only have one provider, it seems a good place to start for now.  As the scope of free soundfonts grows, maybe somewhere else will seem more appropriate (e.g. timidity or gstreamer-midi, or whatever).
<tsmithe> makes sense, and it is important to have it done correctly.
<slytherin> persia: Have you seen the the mail regarding 'glassfishv2ur1' sent to motu list?
<persia> slytherin: Yes.  Personally, I'd like to see a "glassfish" package and documentation of the upgrade process in the release notes, but I'm not sure how much cultural shift can be accomplished before it is too late for hardy.
<persia> slytherin: If you have time, would you mind inspecting the package on REVU, and helping Nitya get it them little more compliant with policy?  I think they're still multiverse, but they need help.
<slytherin> persia: What I am not able to understand is whether it is really different form the existing glassfish packages or just an upgrade.
<persia> That's why I would prefer a "glassfish" package.  It's a new major upstream version, which may be able to be installed in parallel if collected from the upstream site (although I don't know if it is completely clean within Ubuntu).
<slytherin> let me have a look
<slytherin> I will also ask question in the bug.
<persia> There are also parallel version upgrades to other parts of the application cluster (e.g. sunwderby) which makes it annoyingly invasive.  On the other hand, it's a far-edge multiverse app, and so the potential for regression or breakage is low: I am taking the assumption that if Nitya (and others) can get it clean and compatible in the next couple weeks, it has at least a 50% chance of getting FFe approval.
<persia> slytherin: Thanks :)
<slytherin> If there aren't many rdepends then I would prefer an upgrade instead of a parallel install
<hellboy195> Debian has a "SHELL = /bin/bash" in their rules file. should I delete it?
<DktrKranz> gpocentek, your fix in bug 41491 is not sufficient since a packages won't install. Mind looking at it when you have time?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 41491 in wzdftpd "Dapper: Broken dependencies for some wzdftpd modules" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/41491
 * bigon is wondering if empathy (telepathy based IM application) could be considered as a gnome app and thus get the general FF gnome exception
<persia> hellboy195: Only if it builds cleanly with dash (with that in place, it likely doesn't)
<persia> bigon: Possibly, but it never hurts to file a bug.
<hellboy195> persia: k, thx :)
<hellboy195> persia: whats the difference between sed -e "s/=PY/$(python_ver)/g;  and  sed -e "s/=PY/$(PYVER)/g; ?
<gpocentek> DktrKranz: it works for me
<gpocentek> just tested from the -proposed repo
<persia> hellboy195: s/python_ver/PYVER/1 ?
<persia> Less flippantly, it uses a different variable (and no, I have no idea where those variables are defined)
<DktrKranz> gpocentek, I'll have a better look, then. Probably my VM is not clean.
<hellboy195> persia: hmm I'll keep the debian ones for now
<gpocentek> DktrKranz: what was the error, wrong deps again?
<DktrKranz> gpocentek, so it seems, but I'll try with a fresh Dapper, probably it's something wrong by my side
<gpocentek> ok
<DktrKranz> It's a weird error.
<slytherin> persia: Initial observations. We are carrying glassfish-bin from feisty (1.0.1). Current source in Ubuntu is some pre release of 2.1 but there is no glassfish-bin package and glassfish metapackage is commented in debian/control. Let me check what is state in Debian so that I can add comments accordingly.
<persia> slytherin: Best to coordinate with Nitya, rather than me: I haven't even looked into the packages deeply, beyond getting a little disturbed at the possibility of having four different copies of Derby in the archives.
<slytherin> :-)
<hellboy195> persia: the merge of wxwidgets is not yet too difficult. I'm happy debian applied already a lot :)
<norsetto> peace everybody
<zul> dholbach: ping #181690
<slomo> is Emmet Hikory sometimes here? what's his nickname? :)
<norsetto> slomo: persia, be kind to him ....
<slomo> ah
<slomo> hi persia :) i'm looking at your wildmidi package now... but why did you choose that and not timidity? (afaik both are "sleeping" upstream but working well)
<slomo> persia: if you're there i'd also like to tell you some things i would like to see changed
<persia> slomo: Because timidity launches a daemon and doesn't have an easily extracted library.
<persia> Also, yes, the package needs some work.  There's a couple improvements already in the Ubuntu version, and more would be welcome.  The mentors version was mostly to spike interest in case someone watching the Debian bug wanted to get libgstwildmidi.so working before I could.
<slomo> persia: oh, i'll merge in the ubnutu changes then... would you like me as Uploaders? in that case i'll get the package ready for upload, fix gstreamer and get it uploaded ;)
<slytherin> persia: Can you check the dialog I have added to the bug and see if it makes sense?
<slomo> persia: hm, the ubuntu version has no changes?
<persia> slomo: That would be great.  I'm not especially attached to the package, although I am willing to track upstream (if it revives).  I more wanted to gfix the gstreamer-midi bug.  Depending on the volume of your changes, and the degree of your interest, feel free to be Maintainer (with me as Uploader).
<persia> No changes?  I thought sistpoty made a couple.  Perhaps the mentors version was after that.  My apologies for the confusion.
<slomo> persia: i'd prefer you as maintainer and me as uploader if that's no problem for you :) and i'll upload the version i upload to debian to ubuntu too, as -1~hardy1 or something, ok?
<persia> slomo: Given that upstream hasn't been active in years, it's no problem for me to be maintainer, and I'll try to respond to bugs.  Regarding the Ubuntu version, it's MOTU maintained, so your improved upload would be appreciated.  I'd suggest -0ubuntu2 rather than -1~hardy1 just in case there is some other issue that makes a sync hard, and someone wants to backport.
<persia> Thanks a lot for chasing this.  I think the issue is that libwildmidi requires there to be some configuration definition to initialise, which might require creating a timidity.cfg (or alternative) for embedded use, and possibly using fluid-soundfont, but I've not gotten far enough to be sure.
<slomo> persia: ok, i'll try to get it working :)
<persia> Thanks.  I'll be taking another look at MIDI this weekend (assuming the soundfont gets through NEW), and would be happy to test or track things down if you've run into something and would like a hand.
<emgent> heya people
<LucidFox> hello emgent
<LucidFox> (a bit late, though :))
<emgent> heya
<slomo> persia: got it working (i guess), still have to find a midi file to try it on ;)
<mok0> Does someone here know about locale catalogs?
<slomo> persia: want to give me an url to one?
<slytherin> anyone handling sugar packages here?
<persia> slomo: http://www.buzzwood.com/midtest.htm is supposedly a good way to torture test.  You may find ftp://ftp.personalcopy.net/pub/miditest.zip a valid compressed archive of them, but I've not inspected that personally.
<persia> slytherin: re: bug comment, looks reasonable.
<slomo> persia: and found a big in wildmidi and the gst plugin *fixing* :)
<slytherin> persia: ok
<persia> slomo: Excellent :)  Thanks again for running with it.  Is there somewhere on alioth it might make sense to put the wildmidi source?
<slomo> persia: not for a single package i guess
<slomo> persia: oh, collab-maint maybe
<persia> slomo: Hmm.  I'll look into that, but I think "maybe" has considerable weight for collab-maint.  In-archive works as well.
<slomo> persia: do you prefer dpatch, quilt or simple-patch-system?
<tsmithe> persia, regarding fluid and timidity, i had the idea of patching timidity to look in /etc/timidity/cfg.d for configs, and having fluid install a "fluid.cfg" file describing the correct configuration there
<dholbach> zul: what about it?
<zul> dholbach: I included it with the upload Im about to do
<persia> slomo: Whichever is your favorite, as you are making the first patch.  I mostly chase QA stuff, and so have used them all often.  Given the inactivity upstream, I'd prefer not using inline patches (not planning to merge from VCS).
<dholbach> zul: OK, anything I need to do?
<zul> no you were mentioned in the bug report so I thought I would give you a heads up
<slomo> persia: seems to have problems reading the timidity.cfg and freepats.cfg (maybe only supports an older format?) i'm trying to get it working now
<persia> tsmithe: Given how badly freepats works for the default install, I'm thinking of just swapping the dependency for now, rather than something so complicated for hardy.  using a cfg.d for hardy+1 would be a great feature.
<norsetto> heya dholbach, thx for the invitation :-)
<persia> slomo: That sounds familiar.
<tsmithe> persia, but swapping the dependency would incur an extra 60MiB of required downloading
<slomo> persia: yay, i have sound ;)
<persia> tsmithe: For an optional universe package (not on the CD).
<tsmithe> true
<slomo> persia: you're right, freepats sounds very bad :)
<persia> slomo: Excellent!  Thanks again.
<persia> slomo: fluid-soundfont is also on mentors (thanks tsmithe) if you want better sound :)
<slomo> persia: license ok? do you have a sponsor already?
<tsmithe> (or to upload it ;) )
<tsmithe> i'm also interested in the work involving wildmidi. do i fathom that slomo is uploading to debian?
<slomo> tsmithe: that's the plan
<tsmithe> excellent. then does that mean that gst-midi should be enabled? i'm not currently up to speed with its current status
<slomo> tsmithe: yes
<persia> slomo: It's MIT license, and it's tsmithe's package.  I've seen correspondance with upstream, and am fairly confident it's about as close to a free soundfont as we're likely to get before someone writes a script to generate one from free algorithmic synthesizers.
 * persia goes to sleep
<slomo> persia: uploading
<tsmithe> slomo, all sounding good.
<tsmithe> would you be willing to sponsor fluid-soundfont, too?
<slomo> tsmithe: url? :)
<tsmithe> slomo, hang on
<tsmithe> slomo, http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/f/fluid-soundfont/fluid-soundfont_3-1.dsc
<slomo> tsmithe: ok
<tsmithe> slomo, excellent!
<slomo> tsmithe: 127 MB?!
<slomo> omg
<tsmithe> slomo, er, yeah. it's hefty, that's for sure
<tsmithe> but it's as complete as they get
<tsmithe> (and it sounds nice, too)
<RainCT> persia: will you have a moment to test if a package builds on amd64 later today?
<geser> RainCT: [15:08:16]             -*- persia goes to sleep
<slomo> tsmithe: that's too large for my taste, sorry :/
<slomo> tsmithe: i doubt it will be accepted
<geser> RainCT: will an amd64 pbuilder suffice?
<tsmithe> slomo, why do you doubt that?
<RainCT> geser: I think yes :)
<geser> RainCT: have you a link to the .dsc?
<slomo> tsmithe: because it's large, the largest debian package ever (afaik) and it won't make mirrors happy ;)
<slomo> tsmithe: if you find a larger debian package i'll sponsor and review it ;)
<RainCT> geser: I said later, it's not ready yet ;)
<_MMA_> slomo: Arent some of the games that large? Tremulous, Warsow, Open Arena or the like?
<geser> RainCT: ah, I parsed the later in the context of persia sleeping now
<geser> _MMA_: you forgot urbanterror-data
<_MMA_> "or the like"
<tsmithe> _MMA_, slomo, and openoffice.org
<tsmithe> which ways in at 279MB
<tsmithe> *weighs
<slomo> tsmithe: good point
<tsmithe> ;)
<slomo> persia: ok, wildmidi finally uploaded
<slomo> persia: many many patches ;)
<mok0> ScottK: pgadmin3 almost ready
<slomo> tsmithe: looks good
<tsmithe> slomo, :)
<slomo> tsmithe: shouldn't there be a timidity config file or something?
<tsmithe> slomo, as i said to persia, i'm going to (for a later revision) look at updating timidity to search a cfg.d directory for configs
<tsmithe> once i've done that, i'll include a config
<tsmithe> atm, i'm keeping the first release simple
<slomo> tsmithe: a sample config in /usr/share/doc would be nice though
<slomo> tsmithe: so users like me can actually use it ;)
<slomo> tsmithe: would be nice if you could add it before i upload
<tsmithe> slomo, okey
<slomo> tsmithe: ping me when you're done and uploaded the new version :)
<tsmithe> slomo, will do
<bddebian> Heya gang
<\sh> grmpf
<bddebian> Well hello to you too \sh :-)
<geser> bddebian: Hi
<bddebian> Heya geser
<norsetto> heya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi norsetto
<emgent> heya people
<bddebian> Hi emgent
<hellboy195> \sh: don't worry. next wine release is soon ;)
<\sh> hellboy195: well, it doesn't help...when the problem is raised by the compiler
<hellboy195> \sh: I just wanted to cheer you up ^
<tsmithe> slomo, new version uploaded. sorry it took so long.
<slomo> tsmithe: no wonder, 128 mb take some time ;)
<slomo> tsmithe: can you give me the url again please? :)
<tsmithe> slomo, well, that wasn't the delay (just me being slow). i did a orig-source-free upload, tbh. the url is http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/f/fluid-soundfont/fluid-soundfont_3-1.dschttp://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/f/fluid-soundfont/fluid-soundfont_3-1.dsc
<tsmithe> woops
<tsmithe> http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/f/fluid-soundfont/fluid-soundfont_3-1.dsc
<slomo> ok :)
<tsmithe> (i ended up having to split up the config file i had to fit with the two binary packages)
<\sh> siretart: pingeling you old sysadmin ;) do you know any open/free alternative to netzoom datacenter designer?
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<tsmithe> hiya sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi tsmithe
<geser> Hi sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi geser
<slomo> tsmithe: ok, building now... then testing and if it works for me i'll upload ;)
<LucidFox> Gah! http://paste.ubuntu.com/4841/
<slomo> tsmithe: i hope we never ever get a new upstream version :P
<RainC1> uhm.. is there some way I could have disabled all my tty's? :P
<LucidFox> Christian Marillat is a responsive maintainer, but his English... eck.
<tsmithe> slomo, well, frank alluded to some "enhancements", but i don't think we will. it's stable.
<slomo> LucidFox: he's french, that explains it i guess :)    seems he changed his attitude to ubuntu to be much more positive than a year or two ago :)
<slomo> tsmithe: no need to call dh_shlibdeps btw
<LucidFox> slomo> he used to hate Ubuntu?
<tsmithe> slomo, no you're right. i really don't know why that's there...
<slomo> tsmithe: i'll remove it ;)
<\sh> RainCT: /etc/default/console-setup ?
<tsmithe> does it warrant a new upload? (it's not harming anyone)
<tsmithe> ahh thanks :D
<LucidFox> I didn't get such an impression, he readily merges changes from Ubuntu at my request
<\sh> RainCT: the entry # Setup these consoles.  Most people do not need to change this.
<\sh> ACTIVE_CONSOLES="/dev/tty[1-6]"
<slomo> LucidFox: well, at least he was a bit unfriendly when i sent a mail to him long ago :) well, nevermind, makes me happy that everything is better now
<RainCT> \sh: it's enabled there.. strange
<RainCT> \sh: well, thx anyway
<HighNo> hi guys. i'd like to change a package that already made it into hardy. it is a dependency thing that stopps it from being installed on feisty and gutsy. just upload it to revu?
<LucidFox> HighNo> no, file a bug in Launchpad and upload a debdiff
<eddyMul> I'm having trouble with "pbuilder-dist hardy": http://paste.ubuntu.com/4842/
<sistpoty|work> HighNo: you want to change a hardy package to be installable in gutsy/feisty?
<HighNo> thx lucidfox
<slomo> tsmithe: maybe bzip2 compression makes sense here for the .deb, not sure
<HighNo> sistpoty yes
<tsmithe> slomo, well, we were wondering about lzma, but we weren't sure whether debian supported it
<norsetto> eddyMul: seems like you have a problem with your chroot sources.list
<sistpoty|work> HighNo: urgh... don't do this please... the right thing would be a backport then
<slomo> tsmithe: afaik yes, let me check
<sistpoty|work> HighNo: jdong should be able to help you further, I guess
<tsmithe> slomo, excellent. if so, can you teach me how to use it?
<slomo> tsmithe: yes, since jan 2008
<slomo> tsmithe: erm... no :)
<tsmithe> right; i thought i heard some sort of announcement back then
<slomo> tsmithe: i have no idea how to use it
<tsmithe> oh ok haha
<sistpoty|work> slomo, tsmithe: iirc it's a dh_bulddep option (getting passed down to dpkg, so you might want to look in the man page there)
<slomo> yes, i'm looking atm
<HighNo> sistpoty it only takes one change in the control file...
<tsmithe> sistpoty|work, ah; thanks :)
<eddyMul> norsetto: hm... I'll try leaving out the --othermirror then...
<slomo> dh_builddep -u "-Z lzma" or soemthing
<slomo> HighNo: which?
<tsmithe> slomo, yeah, that looks right
<sistpoty|work> HighNo: still, I don't recommend installing (binary) packages of hardy into an older distribution, but rather have these *build* on the older distribution, which is easily done by a backport
<eddyMul> btw, is it normal for pbuilder-dist (under gutsy) to warn me "Warning: Unknown distribution «hardy»."?
<HighNo> slomo Python-Support >= 0.5.4 instead of 0.7.1
<slomo> tsmithe: let me try it, if it does something good i'll upload it as such
<geser> eddyMul: yes, as only debootstrap from gutsy-backports knows about hardy
<tsmithe> slomo, yeah, i'm just testing it. let's see who wins :p
<norsetto> eddyMul: instead of removing--other-mirror try adding --override-config
<HighNo> sistpoty it is all python
<slomo> tsmithe: *compressing*
<tsmithe> yeah, it looks good :)
<slomo> i wonder how much space is saved by this
<slomo> if it's less than 1 MB it probably doesn't matter
<slomo> hm, needs very long
<slomo> tsmithe: btw, we have to Depend on a newer dpkg for this
<tsmithe> yeah, lzma is a slow compressor...
<sistpoty|work> HighNo: is the python-support dep versioned as a build-dependency or as a dependency?
<slomo> and Build-Depend
<eddyMul> norsetto: I'll try to add --override-config, then. Thanks.
<tsmithe> slomo, oh really?
<emgent`work> packages.ubuntu.com is down?
<tsmithe> ok.
<slomo> tsmithe: 1.14.0
<tsmithe> slomo, cheers :)
<dholbach> Ubuntu Developer Week is going on, join #ubuntu-classroom
<slomo> tsmithe: i'll change all that then and upload if it makes sense
<slomo> tsmithe: if it ever finishes compressing
<tsmithe> fun for the buildd :p
<HighNo> sistpoty i think it is in normal depends though i am not sure if it even needs it
<slomo> tsmithe: debian needs binary (and source) uploads ;)
<tsmithe> oh really? aren't binary uploads a bit of a security risk?, as someone could send the correct source, but change the binary.
<slomo> tsmithe: 114 mb vs 129 mb for the large deb
<tsmithe> that's a reasonable difference
<tsmithe> but is the time worth it, you think?
<slomo> tsmithe: debian developers are trusted ;) but sure, you're right
<slomo> yes
<tsmithe> hehe, mine only just finished
<slomo> tsmithe: ok, final build and upload now... *phew*
<bddebian> slomo: !!!
<slomo> hi bddebian :)
<LucidFox> Is there a more user-friendly alternative to dpkg --compare-versions?
<bddebian> slomo: Hey, any chance you would have time to look at an updated muine package I made?  I get some weird shit with dh_makeclilibs and I'm not overly familiar with the mono stuff :-(
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> LucidFox: Unfortunately not that I've found :-(
<slomo> bddebian: output to pastebin please :)
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<norsetto> bddebian: ask LucidFox, he is the Mono expert
<LucidFox> bddebian> maybe I could write one and get it included into devscripts
<tsmithe`> ok that was weird
<LucidFox> norsetto> I'm not really a Mono expert :)
<norsetto> LucidFox: ops, sorry, a Multi expert ;-)
<bddebian> slomo: http://paste.debian.net/49623
<slomo> tsmithe: nice, wildmidi does not support this .sf2 files
<slomo> tsmithe: if you want to add support for it... :)
<tsmithe> slomo, wildmidi doesn't support sf2 last i checked; it uses timidity if sf2s are required
<slomo> bddebian: you need .exe.config or .dll.config for the dlls and/or exe files
<slomo> bddebian: see debian cli policy
<bddebian> Gah, that sounds too much like work
<slomo> tsmithe: if you have some time it'd be nice to have support for this added to wildmidi ;)
<tsmithe> slomo, it would make an interesting project. i'll take a look.
<slomo> tsmithe: most other annoying bugs are fixed by the current ubuntu package it seems
<pochu> sistpoty|work, ScottK: will you consider adding enabling a plugin in gst-plugins-bad a new feature? It fixes bug 111555
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111555 in timidity "package gstreamer sw midi playback plugin" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/111555
<pochu> (as in, do I need to request an exception from motu-release?)
<slomo> pochu: you have to do some work to get it working out of the box though, you need pats and a valid config file at a position where the plugin looks by default
<tsmithe> slomo, right. where can i get your debian sources, with all the respective patches? (or are they all counted under the ubuntu package?)
<slomo> tsmithe: 0.2.2-1~hardy1 has all the patches
<tsmithe> that's a non-standard version... dsc?
<pochu> slomo: pats isn't a problem. the config... will you create it? (or will you guide me?)
<tsmithe> slomo, pochu, and with fluid, pats is even less of a problem! :p
<pochu> slomo: I already have -bad ready for upload... perhaps I should upload it now and get the midi bits later?
<slomo> pochu: for now, recommend freepats and chaneg the wildmidi plugin to look at /usr/share/gstreamer-0.10/wildmidi.cfg or something as fallback
<sistpoty|work> pochu: do I read it right, that you'd only need to tweak a few bits in the source package?
<pochu> sistpoty|work: yeah
<slomo> sistpoty|work: yes
<pochu> sistpoty|work: and it won't break other plugins :)
<sistpoty|work> pochu: while it's a feature, it's not one you need an exception for (if stuff breaks, we can easily disable it again)
<pochu> sistpoty|work: alright, thanks
<sistpoty|work> np
<slomo> pochu: well, look at gstwildmidi.c... first of all add  and then in 181 do a check for path == NULL and use the path i gave you above then...this config file should be shipped by the package then and should simply be a copy of the freepats.cfg for now
<slomo> pochu: and at line 60 add: #ifndef TIMIDITY_CFG\n#define TIMIDITY_CFG "/etc/timidity/timidity.cfg"\n#endif       (3 lines)
<slomo> pochu: if you hve the patch please show it to me for review (and don't forget to recommend freepats and ship the config file :) )
<pochu> slomo: ok, doing it right now :)
<pochu> thanks
<slomo> pochu: and don't do path = "blablabla" but instead path = g_strdup ("blablabla") :)
<tristil> I'm confused about dch/debuild settings and version numbering in general. Can someone walk me through them? I have a new package, alexandria-0.6.3, which has never been a Debian package before. Should I start by building alexandria_0.6.3_all.deb?
<tristil> For upload?
<slomo> pochu: essentially do the same as line 165 to 172 do ;)
<slomo> tsmithe: uploading btw... hope it finishes someday ;)
<tsmithe> slomo, haha, thanks
<sistpoty|work> tristil: for debian packages start with <upstream_version>-1, and succeeding uploads of the same upstream version would be <upstream_version>-2 etc.
<sistpoty|work> tristil: in ubuntu, we use <upstream_version>-0ubuntu1 (-0ubuntu2) etc
<sistpoty|work> tristil: so that the version is lower than the first debian version (and we can eventually sync a debian version later)
<tristil> sistpoty|work, Okay, so should my first upload be alexandria0.6.3-0~ppa1?
<tristil> The one with the orig.tar.gz in it?
<sistpoty|work> tristil: oh, you're asking for a ppa? sorry, don't know the conventions for that, but that would make sense to me, as it would be lower than the first ubuntu version
<slomo> tsmithe: too bad debian wants binary uplaods :) now i have to upload ~260 mb
<tsmithe> :s
<pochu> slomo: line 181... the one after the if "if (path == NULL) { path = g_build_path (G_DIR_SEPARATOR_S, "/etc", "timidity.cfg", NULL); " ?
<slomo> pochu: the one before "if (path == NULL) { /* I've created a symlink to get it playing"
<slomo> and simply do the same logic as done in all the other ifs ;)
<tristil> sistpoty|work, so this is what I'm confused about. If I use ubuntu as the epoch, or even ubuntu~ppa, and run debuild -S -sd, it complains that I'm not an Ubuntu maintainer, but if I use ~ppa it says "dpkg-genchanges: warning: ignoring -sd option for native Debian package"
<tristil> And includes the binary.
<eddyMul> norsetto: pbuilder-dist still complained about "Malformed line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI)" even after adding --override-config.
<eddyMul> when I give --debug to `pbuilder-dist --create`, where can I find the "chroot"?
<sistpoty|work> tristil: the latter sounds like you're building a native package...?
<norsetto> eddyMul: try to login and check what is in there
<slomo> pochu: would be great to have out of the box midi playback in hardy :)
<tristil> sistpoty|work: First I release  alexandria_0.6.3~ppa1_all.deb for Hardy, then I try to bump it and release alexandria_0.6.3~ppa2_all.deb for gutsy, so I don't want the binary anymore, right?
<eddyMul> norsetto: there is no base.tgz, though. Will `sudo pbuilder-dist hardy create --login` work? (my box is slow, and pbuilder takes some time. I want to make sure I issue the right command before waiting for ~25 minutes...)
<sistpoty|work> tristil: erm, as I wrote... I'm not too sure about the ppa versioning conventions
<slomo> pochu: the wildmidi plugin is not perfect yet though, works good for fundamental playback but that's it... i'll probably spend some time on it in the next days
<tsmithe> "<slomo> pochu: would be great to have out of the box midi playback in hardy :)" exactly :D
<pochu> slomo: should I use g_build_path too?
<mok0_> ScottK: pgadmin3 patch in LP (bug 194058)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194058 in pgadmin3 "[hardy] please upgrade pgadmin3" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194058
<pochu> slomo: hmm, lines 156 and 174... looks like the same check :)
<slomo> pochu: no, we're linux only ;)
<slomo> pochu: yes, one of them should go away (or simply change the second of those two to your check :) )
<norsetto> eddyMul: ah, but in that case there should'n be any sources.list. Just create it with pbuilder (sudo puilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd)
<pochu> I think I'll do the latter ;)
<mok0_> pochu: just saw you already uploaded pgadmin3
<slomo> pochu: that's what i would do too ;)
<slomo> pochu: if there are some upstream changes by me or someone else in the plugin i'll give you diffs (or upload to debian)
<pochu> mok0_: hmm, really? what's that? :-)
<mok0_> pochu: my mistake, your'e not Lionel Porcheron
<pochu> slomo: great, or let me know if you are busy and I'll try to backport them
<slomo> pochu: :)
<pochu> mok0_: heh, I'm not. "lionel" in this channel is the one you're looking for ;)
<mok0_> pochu: thx :-)
<lionel> mok0_: yes ?
<mok0_> lionel: I just noticed you already uploaded pgadmin3
<pochu> anytime
<mok0_> lionel: I spent most of the day revising the package :-(
<lionel> mok0_: yes... arf. I uploaded it some week ago
<mok0_> hm. ScottK asked me to upgrade it yesterday
<slomo> tsmithe: still uploading the tarball.... :)
<mok0_> lionel: I didnt think to check
<lionel> mok0_: cheching is always a good thing. Things tend to gost fast here :). Sorry for your most of the day :(
<mok0_> lionel: I did make some useful changes IMO. I moved -data package to -doc (which it is) and I split off the i18n stuff in a separate "all" package
<lionel> mok0_: I wanted to keep delta with debian as small as possible
<mok0_> lionel: the debian package is bad, though
<lionel> mok0_: :)
<norsetto> mok0: ok, I will mark it as invalid it then (unless you did it yourself that is)
<mok0_> norsetto: not yet
<mok0_> norsetto: I want to grill ScottK  first
<lionel> mok0_: Debian maintainer is open to contributions, so I think we can try to make the changes you made in Debian package (well, actually, there are publiched on pgadmin website)
<norsetto> mok0: I see, just be aware that he is an ex-marine ;-)
<mok0_> norsetto: I have the brown belt in shotkokan karate :-)
<mok0_> shotokan
<norsetto> mok0: yes, but he might have an m46 still handy .....
<lionel> I'm not sure this is covered by CoC :-D
<pochu> ScottK: re -0ubuntu1 vs -1~hardy1... where's the policy which says that? -1~hardy1 makes more sense to me, although if policy enforces the first one...
<norsetto> pochu: where is 1~hardy1 coming from?
<pochu> norsetto: debian new
<pochu> norsetto: as in backports from debian new without any changes
<slomo> norsetto: lool and me used it a few times and iirc seb128 asked lool once to upload something as -1~hardy1 that was waiting on the NEW queue in debian
<pochu> that also means that it will be synced in the next release
<pochu> whereas 0ubuntu1 won't
<norsetto> pochu: oh, ok, its a backport of a sync
<pochu> right
<pochu> but ScottK once told me policy enforced ubuntuX, but as I don't know where that is mentioned...
<norsetto> pochu: well, I for one would like to see an Ubuntu policy at least once
<pochu> heh
<pochu> Hmm, is tomorrow the MOTU meeting?
<pochu> no, it's next week
<norsetto> pochu: according to this page what you say is correct: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<pochu> norsetto: what is incorrect?
<norsetto> pochu: nothing, I said "correct" not incorrect
<pochu> norsetto: hmm, I was unclear (as usual...). This isn't a backport at all...
<pochu> norsetto: it's a sync of a package sitting in NEW
<slomo> more like a "forwardport" :)
<pochu> but as we don't sync from NEW, then we do a fake-sync ;)
<norsetto> pochu: so its a fake-sync?
<pochu> yeah :-)
<pochu> norsetto: sorry for being unclear, my English isn't very good...
<norsetto> pochu: np
<mario_limonciell> oh i've wondered what fakesync means
<mario_limonciell> neat :)
<norsetto> pochu: I like slomo wording, a "forwardport" ehehe
<pochu> heh
<slomo> mario_limonciell: hi :) i'd like to have gmyth-upnp and things packaged too, at least totem will require gmyth-upnp soonish ;)
<slomo> mario_limonciell: do you have some plans already?
<mario_limonciell> slomo, yeah i'll get it together in the next night or two
<slomo> mario_limonciell: perfect, just write me a mail with the url when you're done, ok? :)
<mario_limonciell> slomo, will do, or IRC if i catch you on when it's ready :)
<slomo> mario_limonciell: i know the reason for the broken seeking now btw... what did you play? :)
<norsetto> mario_limonciell: Any idea why I can't install any of your fglrx packages?
<mario_limonciell> slomo, it was an mpeg2 recording
<slomo> mario_limonciell: at least mpeg-ts is unseekable (as the fluendo mpeg-ts demuxer doesn't support it yet)
<slomo> mario_limonciell: mpeg ts or ps?
<slomo> mario_limonciell: apart from that there's a fix now in 0.10.6 (which pochu will upload soonish) that makes seeking a bit more likely to work
<mario_limonciell> slomo, well hm i've got both, but i'm not sure which one I did
<mario_limonciell> slomo, ah that's spectacular news
<mario_limonciell> norsetto, on hardy?
<norsetto> mario_limonciell: gutsy or hardy doesn't matter
<eddyMul> how do I tell `pbuilder-dist create` to not clean the build env? --debug isn't doing it for me...
<mario_limonciell> norsetto, generated on hardy though?
<slomo> mario_limonciell: please retry with 0.10.6 on a non-mpeg-ts file :) and if it still doesn't work remove gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mpegdemux for testing... and then report your results please ;)
<mario_limonciell> norsetto, there are some issues with the last public release's hardy scripts
<RainCT> geser: if you still have time to test it, http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/o/open-invaders/open-invaders_0.3-1.dsc
<mario_limonciell> slomo, alrighty will let you know how that turns out after work
<norsetto> mario_limonciell: the old ones with m-a are fine
<slomo> mario_limonciell: perfect, thanks
<mario_limonciell> norsetto, can you PM, this discussion is more appropriate for it
<geser> RainCT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4854/
<tristil> Does the message from the build server, "MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive" mean that there is another orig.tar.gz file in the repository archive?
<pochu> slomo: the timidity.cfg is a workaround, right? will we ship it with wildmidi or libwildmidi0 later?
<RainCT> geser: what does config.log say?
<geser> tristil: yes
<tristil> geser: Thanks.
<ScottK> pochu and mok0_: About -0ubuntu1 version numbering: If you look at the lintian code that checks to see if something is an Ubuntu revision, it's there.
<ScottK> Dunno about formal policy documentation, but that's where it appears in running code.
<RainCT> geser: ah right, pbuilder. hm.. this doesn't do any difference, or? http://paste.ubuntu.com/4856
<geser> RainCT: http://members.ping.de/~mb/tmp/config.log
<geser> RainCT: after install pkg-config I get: checking for ALLEGRO... configure: error: Package requirements (alsa) were not met:
<geser> RainCT: and after also installing libasound2-dev it complete configure and starts building
<geser> RainCT: but only to fail with http://paste.ubuntu.com/4858/
<RainCT> geser: ok, now I don't understand anything ;)
<geser> RainCT: at first you seem to be missing two build-depends: pkg-config and libasound2-dev
<geser> and there seem to be a second bug when I tries to actually build it
<RainCT> geser: ok I found this http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=311840
<ubotu> Debian bug 311840 in kraptor "kraptor: FTBFS on 64 bit arches." [Important,Fixed]
<RainCT> geser: does it build with this? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=5;filename=kraptor-64bit.diff;att=1;bug=311840
<tsmithe> slomo, how's the upload?
<geser> RainCT: after appling this change to headers/pmask.h it builds
 * sistpoty|work heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<RainCT> geser: with or without the other patch?
<slomo> pochu: not sure yet
<slomo> tsmithe: finished... you should have mail
<geser> RainCT: only the second patch. should I also apply the first one?
<slomo> RainCT: new gbrainy or something to upload? :)
<tsmithe> slomo, i got an "incomplete upload" message..
<tsmithe> (no .changes file)
<slomo> tsmithe: that's bad... probably took too long :)
<tsmithe> hmm
<slomo> tsmithe: i'll try it from my server again
<RainCT> geser: no, better if it works without it :)
<tsmithe> slomo, are you able to upload the .changes file separately?
<slomo> tsmithe: it was uploaded
<tsmithe> (wouldn't want you to do the whole thing over)
<tsmithe> hmm
<RainCT> slomo: heh, not yet :)
<slomo> tsmithe: i'll upload to my server and do it frmo there... 100 mbit connection should make things possible ;)
<slomo> RainCT: ok :)
<tsmithe> slomo, are you sure 100mbit will be enough? :p
<slomo> tsmithe: if not i won't sponsor it :P
<tsmithe> damn!
<LucidFox> ScottK> Regarding bug #192774, ack #2? Where's the first one? :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192774 in avidemux "[FFe request] Avidemux 2.4.1" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/192774
<RainCT> geser: can you do a last build to see if I got the patch right please? http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/o/open-invaders/open-invaders_0.3-1.dsc
<zul> what is the process for feature freeze exception for ubuntu these days?
<ScottK> LucidFox: Thanks.  I put it back.
<LucidFox> zul> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<RainCT> zul: if it's a bug fix only release, just upload it; else, subscribe motu-release to the bug report (which should contain information on why, what changed and regression risk) and wait for 2 ack's
<ScottK> zul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<zul> okies thanks
<tsmithe> slomo, got a processing notification: thanks for the upload :)
<slomo> tsmithe: oh? successfully?
<slomo> tsmithe: great
<slomo> tsmithe: i didn't reupload yet ;)
<tsmithe> hah, well, it looks good. although being told that it was uploaded to localhost was a bit weird
<geser> RainCT: it builds now without a problem
<jdong> slomo: what do you think about monodevelop RC1 for Hardy?
<slomo> jdong: nothing
<slomo> :)
<slomo> jdong: i don't plan anything
<jdong> slomo: mmmkay
<tsmithe> slomo, debian doesn't like lzma it seems: Rejected: fluid-soundfont-gs_3-1_all.deb: deb contents timestamp check failed [exceptions.SystemError: E:This is not a valid DEB archive, it has no 'data.tar.gz' or 'data.tar.bz2' member]
<tsmithe> Rejected: fluid-soundfont-gm_3-1_all.deb: deb contents timestamp check failed [exceptions.SystemError: E:This is not a valid DEB archive, it has no 'data.tar.gz' or 'data.tar.bz2' member]
<slomo> tsmithe: oh no
<slomo> tsmithe: i'll reupload with bz2 tomorrow
<tsmithe> :)
<norsetto> mario_limonciell: I have attached all info to bug 194090
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194090 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "fglrx restricted driver doesn't work on hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194090
<slangasek> slomo: hrm, why does fluid-soundfont-gs warrant lzma?
<slangasek> the performance tradeoffs make it inadvisable to use lzma for any but the largest packages...
<slomo> slangasek: because it saves about 15 mb in the generated binary packages
<slangasek> ok, 15MB is good savings :-)
<mario_limonciell> norsetto, can you verify if fglrx module is loaded at that time?
<slomo> slangasek: too bad it isn't support but dak or whatever rejected it here ;)
<slangasek> slomo: heh, it's only been supported in Ubuntu for about a week or two
<slangasek> if even that long
<mario_limonciell> norsetto, i'd suspect that it is properly loaded (in which case you have unearthed a bug in the more modern releases)
<tsmithe> slangasek, did persia upload it to ubuntu with lzma?
<slangasek> I don't know, I'd have to dig it out of the NEW queue to see
<slangasek> congrats on getting the licensing fixed, btw
<tsmithe> ok, don't worry
<tsmithe> no problem :) it's definitely worth the small amount of hassle
<tsmithe> where can i find the new queue? i looked at people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/queue, but that didn't seem up-to-date when i checked
<slangasek> well, if that's not being updated then I guess you can't
<tsmithe> heh ok then :)
<slomo> slangasek: do you know when debian's dak (or whatever) will get support for lzma? and is orig.tar.bz2 (and data.tar.bz2) supported already?
<tsmithe> slomo, looking at the e-mail i got, data.tar.bz2 should work fine
<bddebian> slomo: Sorry but even reading the CLI policy, I don't see how to fix those errors on the .exe file.  I see the config.dll stuff but nothing about exes?
<slomo> bddebian: it's the same
<nxvl_work> ScottK: ping
<ScottK2> nxvl_work: Pong
<nxvl_work> ScottK2: CC Meeting starts in 10 minutes
<ScottK2> nxvl_work: OK.  Looks like I can make it after all then.
<bddebian> slomo: So it would be muine.exe.config with dllmap dll="libmuine" target="libmuine.so.X" in it?
<slangasek> slomo: I'm not aware of any plans to implement support for lzma in Debian
<slomo> bddebian: yes
<bddebian> Scary. I'll try that thanks.
<bddebian> slomo: What about the foo has no valid signature stuff?
<slomo> slangasek: well, dpkg supports it already
<slomo> bddebian: ignore
<slangasek> slomo: yes, but dak has to support it too, and I'm not aware of any plans in that regard for Debian
<bddebian> slomo: OK, thanks
<tsmithe> slomo, i'm very appreciative of your patches to wildmidi; having looked at the -0ubuntu1 sources, i must say they do clean things up an awful lot.
<slomo> tsmithe: np... do you think sf2 support will be hard?
<tsmithe> slomo, well, i'm not sure. i'll have to look at the sf2 spec first :)
<tsmithe> i'd very glad to do it: be good practice for my C
<bddebian> slomo: Same issue with this file, is it correct? http://paste.debian.net/49679
<slomo> bddebian: probably nto... where is libmuine.so?
<persia> tsmithe: I failed to remember --lzma when uploading :(
<persia> slomo: pochu: Thanks a lot.  That's looking much better :)
<bddebian> slomo: /usr/lib/muine/libmuine.so
<tsmithe> persia, ah well, don't worry :)
<bddebian> slomo: Does target need a specific path?
<slomo> bddebian: give the full path
<bddebian> I'll try that, thanks
<jdstrand> emgent: fyi-- uploaded cacti (thanks!) and replied to motu application
<emgent> jdstrand, thanks
<emgent> jdstrand, big Thanks ehehehhe
<jdstrand> np :)
<bddebian> slomo: This isn't working :-(  Should it be the full destination path?  I.E. debian/tmp/usr/lib/muine/foo.so?
<slomo> bddebian: no... /usr/lib/muine/libmuine.so (and it will still complain but it will work at least)
<nxvl_work> @now berlin
<bddebian> slomo: Ah, OK, thanks
<tsmithe> slomo, but what if the package is not installed to / ?
<tsmithe> hardcoding paths.. urgh
<emgent> heya blueyed :P
<blueyed> Hi emgent.. you're on your way? :)
<emgent> hehe yep
<emgent> i go to my girlfriend home, see you later.
<norsetto> mario_limonciell: yes, the fglrx module is loaded
<mario_limonciell> norsetto, okay i'll bring that upstream then. Thanks
<norsetto> mario_limonciell: no problem, let me know if I can do something else
<mario_limonciell> norsetto, well it would be useful if you were under NDA to see if a testing driver would resolve it, but that's out of your control :)
<norsetto> mario_limonciell: if signing an NDA can help to solve problems I can sign an NDA, no big deal
<mario_limonciell> norsetto, well I'll see what AMD says after I bring it up.  I'll keep you in the loop as I hear.
<norsetto> mario_limonciell: ok, thanks for that.
<geser> are CC meetings always that chaotic? /me didn't attend any since he become MOTU but doesn't remember them as that chaotic in the past
<ScottK2> Nearly so I think.
<persia> They've become more unwieldly since having agendas that wouldn't fit in two hours.  As a result, there's a lot more fuss from potential new members and teams.
<hellboy195> persia: ah you're back :)
<geser> did the agenda ever fit into two hours? I remember CC meeting taking 3 hours or more already in the past
<persia> The last CC meeting I attended took ~90 minutes, but that was a while back.  Lately, I've just been reading the logs.
<hellboy195> persia: Why are build_options.py  config.py  __init__.py
<hellboy195>  wxwidgets2.6-2.6.3.2.2/wxPython/wx/build and debian only has __init__.py. It seems that this is not mentioned in changelog!?
<norsetto> hellboy: you could have checked with me before merging conky, there was a little hitch that I was waiting to clear
<norsetto> hellboy195 that is
<ScottK2> FYI folks, this is why I advocate checking with whoever touched the package last.
<persia> hellboy195: I'm not entirely sure about that (the python part of wxwidgets isn't the part I've investigated).  I remember something about those files being autogenerated, but I don't remember the details.
 * persia advocates people working on bugs, rather than chasing merges.  Merges are fine and good, but pointless if they aren't closing bugs.
<hellboy195> persia: autogenerated? great :) either I'm doing a lot of crap or there will be only 2 or 3 remaining changes left
<hellboy195> norsetto: what hitch?
<persia> hellboy195: Don't trust me 100% on the python bits: check the code to see what it needs.
<hellboy195> persia: I have to trust you because nevertheless I am 10000000 times less good than you ;)
<norsetto> configure does enable some of the options by defualt, so there is no need to have those in rules, but thats not the point, the point is that it is good practice to check with the previous uploader (just for cases like this)
<persia> hellboy195: Better to not merge than blindly trust me about wxpython
<hellboy195> norsetto: yeah. debian folks told me already. sry for that :(
<hellboy195> persia: k, we'll see
<norsetto> hellboy195: np, but please keep this in mind for the future
<hellboy195> norsetto: yep :) btw. there will be a new debian revision soon. I'm helping debian folks with that battery patch which isn't working in the right way
<norsetto> hellboy195: thats very good
<hellboy195> persia: hmm I'll do this merge good so I'll ask the previous merger. no problem if this take some days?
<persia> hellboy195: No big rush.  What issue is fixed by the new version?  Also, you may want to backtrack uploaders until you find a python person, just to be sure.
<hellboy195> persia: debian applied a lot of the remaining ubuntu changes but really *new* things are only 2-3 as far as I see
<rexbron> RainCT, hey, I am just reviewing the current trunk of ubuntu-dev-tools and you make reference to python-ubuntu-utils, a package which does not exist. Currently we are installing the python modules in python-ubuntutools to reflect the namespace. Shall I change the references to match python-ubuntutools?
<hellboy195> norsetto: btw, on tuesday I wrote a mail to Andrea Veri, no answer yet. If he doesn't reply by the end of this week you have to decide what to do ..
<tsmithe> slomo, thanks for the re-upload
<norsetto> hellboy195: about?
<hellboy195> norsetto: I haven't seen him since 3 weeks
<norsetto> hellboy195: did you ask DktrKranz?
<hellboy195> norsetto: about? he also hasn't seen him for a while
<norsetto> hellboy195: and he didn tell you anything before?
<hellboy195> norsetto: well he said that he will enjoy real life a little bit and will be more often offline for 1 or 2 weeks. now I haven't seen him since 3 weeks and I'm a little bit worried
<persia> hellboy195: Which wxwidgets2.6 are you working on?  I just got an update for 2.6.3.2.2-1ubuntu1
<hellboy195> persia: 2.6.3.2.2--2
<hellboy195> persia: hardy actually has 2.6.3.2.2-1ubuntu2
<persia> heh.  OK.  I'm oddly behind, perhaps due to the FTBFS fix in -1ubuntu2.  Sorry for the confusion.
<hellboy195> persia: np
<norsetto> hellboy195: well, give him some more time, perhaps he is just on a skying holiday
<hellboy195> norsetto: k
<emgent> heya
<jetsaredim> if I have a code branch in my bzr area on launchpad - how can I get the thing built and into my ppa?
<ScottK2> jetsaredim: Ask in #launchpada
<ScottK2> #launchpad even
<warp10> ScottK2, persia: rather surprising and really, really appreciated... thank you so much
<ScottK2> warp10: You're welcome.
<jetsaredim> thx both
<norsetto> congrats warp10!
<warp10> thank you norsetto! :)
<LaserJock> when was the CC meeting?
<persia> LaserJock: Currently underway (but ending soon)
<LaserJock> oh
<tsmithe> persia, slangasek, interested parties, do you think i should wait until fluid-soundfont in ubuntu is passed new before filing a sync from debian [new - if appropriate], or would it just be easier to do so now?
<slangasek> tsmithe: well, you should wait until it passes /Debian/ new, because the Debian new queue isn't world-accessible
<ScottK2> tsmithe: You might also consider a -0ubuntu1 upload in the mean time.
<ScottK2> nxvl_work: Congratulations.
<slangasek> ScottK2: I believe that's what's already in Ubuntu new
<tsmithe> slangasek, ah, right, i must have been confused by https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wildmidi (the wildmidi changelog reads "Sync of the Debian package that currently waits on NEW.")
<nxvl_work> ScottK2: thanks!
<tsmithe> ScottK2, yes; I have done that.
<norsetto> congrats nxvl
<nxvl_work> ScottK2: not only for the support, but for the help on all my way until here!
<ScottK2> tsmithe: OK.  Then wait for it to get out of New before you ask.
 * nxvl_work gives a BIG HUG to norsetto and ScottK2
<ScottK2> nxvl_work: You earned it.
 * tsmithe presumes that nxvl_work has become a MOTU, and thus gives his congratulations also
<ScottK2> tsmithe: Ubuntu Member
<tsmithe> ok, well, still; no less a milestone
<ScottK2> Yes
<LaserJock> congrats nxvl_work
<tsmithe> ScottK2, could you clarify which "New" you refer to: debian or ubuntu? if i'm already waiting for it to pass debian new, are you also suggesting i wait for ubuntu new?
<nxvl_work> LaserJock: thanx!
<ScottK2> tsmithe: I meant Debian (as in keep on doing what you are doing then).
<ScottK2> tsmithe: Sorry for the confusion.
<tsmithe> ScottK2, heh, don't worry :)
<norsetto> g'night all
<StevenK> Eeek, three ScottK's
<steveire> Hi. Before it got backported I put libxine in my ppa. I'd intended that the ppa version would be overriden when the official version was backported. I named it 1.1.10-1ubuntu1~ppa1. However, that version name does not get overriden by the backported version. http://rafb.net/p/bN6WYA12.html. What should I have named it in this case and how can I anticipate the version of the backported package in the future?
<LaserJock> steveire: it looks like the problem is the ubuntu1 part
<mok0_> steveire: dpkg --compare-versions 1.1.10-1ubuntu1~ppa1 gt 1.1.10-1~gutsy1  && echo greater
<mok0_> steveire: there's nothing you could have done to anticipate this
<LaserJock> I'm not sure that's right
<LaserJock> if the version in Ubuntu is 1.1.10-1 then a backport isn't going to have an ubuntuX version
<LaserJock> I think the backporting versioning is just adding ~<release>1 to the current Ubuntu version
<mok0_> LaserJock: that means anything you put in your ppa should have a release that always start with 0, if you want it to be overridden
<LaserJock> that's a bit of a tough case
<mok0_> He should've named it -0ubuntu1~ppa1
<LaserJock> well
<LaserJock> that's not right though
<mok0_> LaserJock: example?
<LaserJock> the version is already -1
<LaserJock> so going to -0 seems wrong when it's based on -1
<LaserJock> I'm more thinking the backports version being changed would be better
<mok0_>  dpkg --compare-versions 1.1.10-0ubuntu1~ppa1 lt 1.1.10-1~gutsy1  && echo true
<mok0_> gives true
<LaserJock> of course
<LaserJock> I'm just saying that -0 is wrong to do because it's not -0 it's -1
<RainCT> rexbron: if you are still here, about your previous question, yes, please change any reference to python-ubuntu-utils to python-ubuntutools if there is any
<RainCT> geser: thanks again for the testing before
<rexbron> RainCT: I went a head and did that, should be pushed to LP. I also updated ppaput to reflect the change in namespace (the lazy way though)
<mok0_> LaserJock: In that case, perhaps:  1.1.10-1~gutsy1~ppa1
<LaserJock> yeah, I was thinking that
<LaserJock> but that presupposes that the backport will exist
<mok0_> LaserJock: you never can know, of course
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> it's a race between PPAs and -backports to see who goes lower ;-)
<mok0_> LaserJock: hehe
<mok0_> LaserJock: if think ~0ppa1 is lower than anything
<LaserJock> kinda yeah
<LaserJock> but it's wrong if a -1 is what it's based on
<mok0_> LaserJock: I was thinking -1~0ppa1
<LaserJock> it's not a great idea to munge the version if it's gonna misrepresent the "heritage" of the package
<LaserJock> oh
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> I do use something like that for my PPA
<mok0_> LaserJock: I actually like that best
#ubuntu-motu 2008-02-22
<mok0_> Man we are nerds :-)
<LaserJock> mok0_: yep
<RainCT> good night
<mok0_> night
 * jdong cries
 * RainCT hugs jdong :P
<jdong> Eclipse is telling me there's 2^32-1 possible constructors to java.Exception
<jdong> guess that's a good excuse to use my own laptop and not these lab stations
<slangasek> your laptop is 64-bit and will give you 2^64-1 possible constructors?
<jdong> slangasek: perhaps :D. Because I don't see ANY Exception constructors that I like
<steveire> LaserJock: mok0_: Still here. I was away, just read back. The previous version in gutsy backports was 1.1.8-2ubuntu2~gutsy1. The hardy version was 1.1.10-1ubuntu1. I should have named it 1.1.10-1ubuntu1-1~0ppa1?
<mok0_> steveire: yep
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> what package is this?
<LaserJock> mok0_: that wouldn't have helped in this case
<mok0_> LaserJock: no?
<steveire> libxine
<mok0_> sorry
<steveire> 1.1.10-1ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa1?
<mok0_> steveire  1.1.10-1~0ppa1 if you ported 1.1.10-1 from debian
<steveire> it was from hardy. Same thing?
<mok0_> not if the convention for backports is what LaserJock said ^^^
<LaserJock> I have a thought
<LaserJock> the Hardy version is not 1.1.10-1ubuntu1
<LaserJock> it's 1.1.10-1build1
<mok0_> Ah, the Build distribution :-)
<StevenK> No, build1 is a no-change rebuild
<LaserJock> so that means that the base version was 1.1.10-1
<LaserJock> steveire: does that make sense?
 * Hobbsee wonders hwere the current policy on UVFe's are, including those of native packages
<steveire> LaserJock: You''re right. The version is 1.1.10-1. So I should have done 1.1.10-1~gutsy1~ppa1?
<mok0_> So a rule for PPA owners could be: find the base version-release, append ~0ppaX to that
<steveire> Oh right that one.
<steveire> Why is it a bad thing to assume a backport will exist?
<Hobbsee> !uvfe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvfe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !uvf
<ubotu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<Hobbsee> persia: ping?
<mok0_> steveire: I don't think it's bad
<LaserJock> steveire: the problem is that you don't know if it's gonna be a -backport or not
<LaserJock> if you did 1.1.10-1~gutsy1~ppa1 it implies that 1.1.10-1~gutsy1 exists
<mok0_> But you want to make sure (like you said, steveire) that IF it appears in the archives, that version will take presedence
<mok0_> LaserJock: right
<steveire> LaserJock: Isn't the alternative going to be a version bump to a major release? so 1.1.10-1~hardy1. mok0_Exactly.
<steveire> cool, thanks for the info. making a lot more sense now.
<mok0_> ScottK: ping
<neskiem> does anyone have any free time to look at a package on REVU?
<mok0_> neskiem: url?
<neskiem> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=ttf-lg-aboriginal
<mok0_> neskiem: I am not a motu but I can take a quick look
<neskiem> mok0_: thanks
<mok0_> neskiem: is this package in debian?
<neskiem> mok0_: no it is not, but i would like it to be at some point
<mok0_> neskiem: ok
<neskiem> mok0_: i based it on the packaging from ttf-sil-gentium by Nicolas Spalinger
<stdin> if it's not in debian it should be -0ubuntu1
<mok0_> neskiem: good idea
<mok0_> neskiem: debian/changelog: like stdin said, release is -0ubuntu1
<mok0_> neskiem: open a needs-packaging bug in LP, and close that bug number in the * initial release line
<mok0_> distribution: intrepid
<stdin> that name is going to take some getting used to...
<mok0_> debian/control: get rid of the empty Pre-Depends: etc.
<mok0_> binary package, get rid of maintainer, priority, version, provides
<stdin> and Uploaders
<mok0_> Use universe ! maintainer convention
<mok0_> ubotu, ! maintainer > neskiem
<mok0_> copyright: license is found in /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-3
<mok0_> get rid of debian/docs
<mok0_> debian/rules: I don't think you need to delete debian/files
<mok0_> (in the clean rule)
<mok0_> what is debian/TODO???
<mok0_> neskiem: I'll paste those comments in REVU for your reference.
<neskiem> mok0_: i think that was me thinking I would have stuff TODO eventually but I don't need it
<mok0_> neskiem: ok. (get rid of it :-))
<neskiem> mok0_: thanks for the comments
<mok0_> neskiem: np
<bddebian> Heya gang
<mok0_> bddebian: gang's asleep
<bddebian> mok0_: So I've noticed :-)
<mok0_> pretty boring around here if you ask me
 * jetscreamer waves buhbye
<KasimirGabert> I'm having troubles uploading to REVU, would somebody have time to help me?  The file appears to upload correctly through dput, but nothing happens; I receive no email, and I see no uploaded file
<toresbe> hey guys
<toresbe> I've got a problem with the wine package in Hardy
<toresbe> it segfaults
<toresbe> on all EXE files I feed it.
<RAOF> toresbe: Known issue.  Let me see if I can find the bug.
<toresbe> RAOF: cheers
<RAOF> You'd be looking at bug #191575, the second bug on Wine's bugpage :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191575 in wine "wine segfaults on winecfg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191575
<Hobbsee> ah yes, that thing.  that's annoying
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Want something more annoying?  I suggest trying bug 194214 :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in compiz "Keys get "stuck" down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<toresbe> yep, I'm reading it
<toresbe> How do I pin a certain package to a certain repository?
<RAOF> toresbe: I suggest reading the documentation for "aptitude forbid-version" :)
<toresbe> I'm talking about the preference settings in /etc/apt/preferences
<RAOF> (Add the Gutsy winehq repository; aptitude forbid-version wine=0.9.55-0ubuntu1)
<toresbe> fine, I'll use forbid-version. :)
<toresbe> thanks!
<RAOF> Has the advantage that aptitude *will* upgrade to a (hopefully) fixed version.
<Hobbsee> debian bug #466956
<ubotu> Debian bug 466956 in compiz-core "compiz-core: Program committed suicide" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/466956
<emgent> back
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Uuuum, WTH is that doing on the BTS?
<Hobbsee> RAOF: some guy on crack, already been told numerously not to do that
<RAOF>  That sucks.
<RAOF> Also, unsupported kernel.
<Hobbsee> heh
<LucidFox_> Hobbsee, please restart build for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/celestia/1.5.0-0ubuntu1 on hppa
<Hobbsee> LucidFox_: done
<LucidFox_> thanks!
<Hobbsee> you're welcom
<Hobbsee> e
<ScottK> mok1: Pong.
<RAOF> Is there any reason at all for debreaper to be in Ubuntu?  It seems to be simply a duplicate apport with the added bonus of reporting Ubuntu bugs on Debian's BTS.
<StevenK> RAOF: I just saw the description. Kill it, and ask for it to be blacklisted in the bug
<RAOF> Oh, someone has already filed that bug, but not followed through.
<StevenK> RAOF: Bug number?
<RAOF> bug 193662
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193662 in debreaper "RM: debreaper sends crashes running Ubuntu to Debian" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193662
<bddebian> Anyone know how to fix the Distribution.Simple does not export 'compilerPath' issues?
<AnAnt> persia: I think the status of bug #191662 should be Fix released
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191662 in ubuntume-gdm-themes "New package for ubuntume-gdm-themes" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191662
<LucidFox> What will happen if two versions of the same package are building at the same time for the same architecture?
<z5000man> I gotta problem with my Gutsy Gibbon install, can someone help?
<RAOF> Support for Gutsy is in #ubuntu.
<z5000man> thanks
<lifeless> ajmitch: mapwow.com
<lifeless> ajmitch: *good* crack
<warp10> Good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<LaserJock> anybody know how to remove files from a CVS tree that are not actual in the repo?
<LaserJock> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> grrr
<LaserJock> man CVS just doesn't make sense
<slomo_> LaserJock: hm? you want to remove files from a CVS tree that are not in the repository? "rm"? :)
<slomo_> hrm
<\sh> moins
<db-keen> what do I call a package of documentation intended for developers?
<db-keen> foo-doc-dev?
<db-keen> foo-dev-doc?
<siretart> libfoo-doc?
<db-keen> siretart: but the main package is not libfoo, it is foo and is intended for end users
<slytherin> db-keen: foo-doc
<db-keen> slytherin: but I already have foo-doc
<db-keen> foodoc is the documentation for end users
<slytherin> db-keen: what does it contain?
<slytherin> What kind of documentation?
<db-keen> I'm trying to package additional documentation intended for developers
<db-keen> API docs, papers about program design, etc.
<slytherin> db-keen: Why do you think documentation for end users and developers need to be in separate packages?
<db-keen> I suppose they don't have to, but it seems like a reasonable split
<db-keen> foo, foo-dev, and foo-doc could all be in the same package
<slytherin> db-keen: or if you still want to have to packages how about foo-help for users and foo-doc for developers.
<db-keen> but it's a logical split between them
<db-keen> is foo-help a policy-compliant name?
<db-keen> I've always used foo-doc.
<slytherin> db-keen: I don't believe there is any policy about package names. gimp has a corresponding gimp-help. By the way which package are we talking about?
<db-keen> I had just assumed -doc was policy, being so standard
<db-keen> slytherin: one not in Ubuntu. I missed the Feature Freeze :(
<slytherin> Ok
<siretart> db-keen: here is not much point in unnecessarily splitting arch:all packages, unless we are talking about several hundreds of MB of space savings
<murrayc_> Hi. I have a package that needs reviewing/fixing/doing-properly. It's gnome-lirc-properties - a GUI for remote control configuration. Would someone like to take a look? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/192368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192368 in ubuntu "Please add gnome-lirc-properties" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<mok0_> Who the fsck is this Valyander, he's subscribed to every LP bug I've looked at?
<murrayc_> What's a "native package"?
<mok0_> murrayc_: It's a package written especially for Ubuntu (Debian)
<slytherin> murrayc_: Few comments. 1. Your program expects that a file '/etc/lirc/hardware.conf' which I believe is part of lirc package, but your package doesn't have a dependency on lirc. 2. A .changelog.swp has made its way in debian directory, remove it
<dholbach> murrayc_: a native package is a package where all the source + the changes to make it build in debian/ubuntu are in one tarball
<dholbach> murrayc_: non-native packages use upstream's original tarball and call it <software>_<upstreamversion>.orig.tar.gz
<tbf> murrayc_: ping
<murrayc_> So how would I avoid that? I just followed a how-to on ubuntu.com
<murrayc_> tbf: Hi.
<murrayc_> <slytherin> murrayc_: Few comments. 1. Your program expects that a file '/etc/lirc/hardware.conf' which I believe is part of lirc package, but your package doesn't have a dependency on lirc. 2. A .changelog.swp has made its way in debian directory, remove it
<murrayc_> I wonder what that .changelog.swp is.
<murrayc_> <dholbach> murrayc_: non-native packages use upstream's original tarball and call it <software>_<upstreamversion>.orig.tar.gz
<dholbach> murrayc_: dch creates it when you're still editing it
<tbf> murrayc_: vim's swapfile
<slytherin> murrayc_: It is created by vi
<murrayc_> ah.
<tbf> it's really strange that debuild packages hidden files
<murrayc_> <dholbach> murrayc_: a native package is a package where all the source + the changes to make it build in debian/ubuntu are in one tarball
<tbf> ...like swap files, or .git repos
<slytherin> murrayc_: another thing, your source package should be gnome-lirc-properties_0.1.0.orig.tar.gz and you should remove debian/ directory from it.
<dholbach> murrayc_: if you rename the upstream tarball, then add all the debian/ bits, then call debuild -S it will create a .diff.gz for you and it'll be non-native
<dholbach> murrayc_: be sure to use a version like    <upstreamversion>-<ubuntu revision>  in debian/changelog too
<dholbach> murrayc_: as mok0_ said above: they are often used for stuff written specifically for Ubuntu (where there's no clear 'specifically released' upstream tarball)
<murrayc_> That's odd. /debian is not in our upstream tarball: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gnome-lirc-properties/0.1/
<dholbach> murrayc_: if you rename the upstream tarball to gnome-lirc-properties_0.1.0.orig.tar.gz, then add the debian stuff, then rebuild the source package (debuild -S -sa) you should be fine
<murrayc_> dholbach: And will it then be correct in future by just doing uupdate?
<dholbach> if the debian/watch file is set up properly it should, yes
<murrayc_> dholbach: Thanks. I'll try that now.
<dholbach> rock on!
<dholbach> nice to see you guys here :)
<hellboy195> dholbach: ahoi there ;)
<dholbach> hey hellboy195
<murrayc_> I like to avoid doing packaging usually.
<murrayc_> It's like talking French. I can just about do it, but it's not pretty.
<dholbach> hehe :-)
<mok0_> dholbach: I'll format your native/non-native explanation and put it in UbuntuDevelopment/FAQ
<dholbach> mok0_: thanks a lot for that
<db-keen> What's the difference between /usr/share/pixmaps and /usr/bin/icons ?
<hellboy195> db-keen: my ubuntu hasn't got a /usr/bin/icons. Normally there are the binaries of applications ,..
<db-keen> whoops, I mean /usr/share/icons
<proppy> oy
<Iulian> Hey
<murrayc_> dholbach: So you mean, rename the upstream tarball to gnome-lirc-properties_0.1.0.orig.tar.gz, extract it, put the debian/ directory in that directory and th rebuild the source package (debuild -S -sa)?en
<dholbach> murrayc_: yes
<persia> Hobbsee: Not then
<persia> AnAnt: Please feel free to close your bugs manually if you forgot to close them in the changelog
<persia> LucidFox: The build with the higher version wins when the publisher runs
<Hobbsee> persia: ?
<Hobbsee> ScottK: i've found the answer
<persia> (09:41:25) Hobbsee: persia: ping?
<persia> (this is why I don't like to play virtual table tennis)
<Hobbsee> oh right.  i thougth that was a strange pong
<norsetto> buenos dias a todo el mundo
<warp10> Hola norsetto!
<norsetto> warp10: Hola el membro!
<proppy> oy norsetto
 * norsetto hopes it doesn't sound in Spanish as it does in Italian
<warp10> norsetto: ROTFL
<norsetto> proppy: goede morgen mijnheer!
<proppy> norsetto: I'm not german !
<proppy> norsetto: are you attending fosdem ?
<norsetto> proppy: yes, that was dutch ;-)
<proppy> norsetto: ahah
<norsetto> proppy: nope, how are you btw, long time no see
<proppy> are there motu attending FOSDEM ?
<proppy> *or hopefull*
<norsetto> proppy: there is huats that I know
<proppy> norsetto: nice thanks you
<proppy> will ask him about that when he come by
<norsetto> proppy: he was in yesterday evening, I think he pops in pretty late usual
<proppy> norsetto: thanks for the tip
<proppy> norsetto: and you how are you, are you a successfull and beloved mentor ? :)
<norsetto> proppy: all my pupils are like you, so you can guess the answer ;-)
<proppy> aouch :|
<norsetto> proppy: do you want by any chance to have a look at bug 194112?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194112 in no-ip "package is not upgraded on hardy upgrade" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194112
<proppy> looking
<proppy> grepping debian policy for virtual package howot
<norsetto> proppy: if you want to look for some examples just do an "apt-cache search dummy"
<proppy> norsetto: thanks
<norsetto> proppy: the only thing of relevance in the policy (I think) is 7.5.2
<proppy> oups update-maintainer removed the maintainer field of control :(
<Laney> Is there any document explaining how shlibs:Depends works? I got the build-dep for a package and didn't have all the right deps
<Laney> Oh no hang on, that's not the build-depends ;)
 * norsetto -> lunch
<proppy> I attached a patch to bug 194112
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194112 in no-ip "package is not upgraded on hardy upgrade" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194112
<proppy> feel free to review
<proppy> norsetto:
<zul> hello
<proppy> hi zul
<murrayc_> dholbach, slytherin: I uploaded a new (hopefully now non-native) gnome-lirc-packages package. Could you look again, please?:
<murrayc_> s/gnome-lirc-packages/gnome-lirc-properties
<slytherin> murrayc_: where?
<murrayc_> sorry
<murrayc_> https://launchpad.net/~openismus-team/+archive
<dholbach> murrayc_: sorry, I'm quite busy right now - I hope you don't mind if somebody else takes a look right now
<murrayc_> ok. thanks.
<slytherin> murrayc_: What are all .ex files? I believe those are example files, right? I guess you won't need All of them.
<murrayc_> slytherin: Such as ./debian/emacsen-install.ex? I have no idea what they are.
<murrayc_> I'll remove them.
<slytherin> murrayc_: How did you create this package?
<murrayc_> slytherin: With dh_make, using the cdbs option. Which seemed to be the kosher way to do things.
<norsetto> proppy: I think provides is not necessary anymore since there is a dummy-package now, so it should just be conflicts/replaces
<slytherin> murrayc_: Do you mind if I do the changes to your package and send you modified package? But I won't be able to do it right now, I will do it over weekend.
<norsetto> proppy: I'm not sure if we need to version the conflicts/replaces, can you perhaps test it?
<murrayc_> slytherin: I would be immensely thankful if you did that. Could you add a note here saying that you plan to do that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/192368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192368 in ubuntu "Please add gnome-lirc-properties" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<slytherin> murrayc_: There is no need to add a note, if someone else does it before me, even better. :-)
<murrayc_> Unfortunately it's a bit rushed because we hope to get into hardy. The note would just be to let the others know that it's not going unnoticed.
<murrayc_> Feel free to email me if I'm not online. Thanks.
<proppy> norsetto: you're right
<proppy> looking at Package: gaim-guifications' scontrol
<slytherin> murrayc_: I am not a developer, so it won't matter. :-)
<proppy> it seems that it versions Replace and Conflict and do not add a Provide clause
<murrayc_> slytherin: You are more clueful than me though. Thanks.
<norsetto> proppy: ok, and the version should be << X right? Where X is the version in gutsy in this case
<norsetto> proppy: hmmm, no, it should be <= then, otherwise it won't work
<proppy> gaim-guification specify Conflicts: gaim-guifications (<< 2.14-2)
<proppy> where 2.14-2 is the version where is transitional package was introduce
<norsetto> proppy: yes, iy should be (<< ${source:Version})
<norsetto> proppy: the only problem is that this way the transitional package has to be manually removed, but I think we can't do it otherwise
<proppy> but as the transitional package depends upun noip2
<proppy> and noip2 conflict with the transitional package
<proppy> it will get removed right ?
<norsetto> proppy: not if we version the conflicts
<proppy> how it's << and not <=
<proppy> you're right
<proppy> what about putting <= then ?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'm interested in your answer.
<norsetto> proppy: it won't work
<norsetto> proppy: apt will just say that there is an unresolvable conflict
<proppy> norsetto: ok
<norsetto> proppy: which is one of the two things which happen in the bug as you can see
<norsetto> proppy: you can test it if you make a gutsy chroot with no-ip and dist-upgrade
<proppy> norsetto: bug updated with a new debdiff
<proppy> bug 194112
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194112 in no-ip "package is not upgraded on hardy upgrade" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194112
<norsetto> proppy: just a little typo, it should be noip2 not no-ip2 (in the dummy package description), otherwise looks good. If you test it is even better ...
<proppy> norsetto: debootstraping gutsy
<proppy> norsetto: nice sight (for the typo)
<proppy> (btw the way there are .DS_Store files in the orig tarball)
<norsetto> proppy: remember that you need to add the new package to your local cache to have it picked when you dist-upgrade
<norsetto> proppy: no idea what they are, do you?
<kirkland> zul: howdy, you around?
<norsetto> dholbach: "... for requesting someone participation *cease* participation ..." :-)
<zul> of course
<kirkland> zul: I'm looking at Bug 194318
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194318 in php5 "strtotime doesn't support 64 bit timestamps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194318
<kirkland> fixed in upstream PHP
<dholbach> norsetto: this is not my day *brown paper bag*
 * nijaba just lurking around
 * dholbach -> dogwalk
<norsetto> dholbach: hehehe
<zul> kirkland: yep you know where to find the patch?
<proppy> norsetto: these are files autogenerated by macosx
<RainCT> dholbach: are you happy with bug 191905?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191905 in alexandria "[sync-request] Please sync alexandria 0.6.2 from the alexandria-team PPA" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191905
<kirkland> zul: snapshots here http://snaps.php.net/
<kirkland> zul: i could dig the specific patch out of CVS
<zul> kirkland: yep however since its one patch I would get it from the php-cvs mailing list
<kirkland> would that be better than rebasing?
<kirkland> zul: gimme a minute, let me find it
<proppy> norsetto: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.DS_Store
<zul> kirkland: sure...
<dholbach> RainCT: i'm about to leave for a dogwalk and lunch now - can you ask somebody else to look at ti?
<proppy> norsetto: I've never done that added a package to the local cache
<dholbach> it
<kirkland> zul: looks like it's a total of 3 small patches
<kirkland> zul: 1) http://marc.info/?l=php-cvs&m=120367364419375&w=2
<kirkland> zul: 2) http://marc.info/?l=php-cvs&m=120367365119401&w=2
<proppy> norsetto: cp *.deb chroot/var/cache/apt ?
<kirkland> zul: 3) http://marc.info/?l=php-cvs&m=120367371119481&w=2
<zul> kirkland: yep but those are different brances head/5.2/and 5.3
<RainCT> dholbach: I'm asking you as you had some concerns about it.. But no hurry from my side (I'm not interested in the package) :)
<proppy> norsetto: bug 194112 updated
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194112 in no-ip "package is not upgraded on hardy upgrade" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194112
<norsetto> proppy: I'm afraid is a bit more difficult than that (not much though)
<kirkland> zul: oh, gotcha
<zul> kirkland: you should be fine with the 5.2 branch
<kirkland> zul: I see
<kirkland> zul: yep, okay
<kirkland> zul: so on my hardy machine, I "apt-get source php5"
<zul> correct
<kirkland> wget http://marc.info/?l=php-cvs&m=120367371119481&q=raw
<kirkland> zul: strike that wget
<dholbach> RainCT: just re-subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<kirkland> zul: actually, just add quotes, & got me ;-)
<zul> heh
<proppy> norsetto: do you want me to attach the log of the test ?
<zul> kirkland: then apply the patch and make a diff
<norsetto> proppy: could be nice
<kirkland> zul: yep
<kirkland> zul: doing that now
<zul> coolio
<zul> so you have the patch?
<proppy> norsetto: that's free when launching command from an emacs *shell :)
<\sh> has anyone tried to print on a dell 3110cn printer? I didn't find any reference for it on lp.org / cups.org
<norsetto> proppy: believe it or not I hardly know what emacs is too
<bddebian> Heya gang
<proppy> norsetto: nice quote
<norsetto> bdebian: heya gang-ster
<norsetto> bddebian: heya gang-ster
<bddebian> Heh hi norsetto
<kirkland> zul: patch not applying cleanly, investigating
<zul> ok
<norsetto> proppy: this: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-basico.en.html#s-dpkg-scanpackages tells you how to make a local repo
<proppy> norsetto: reproducing the upgrade failure now
<kirkland> zul: CVS id tag string doesn't match
<kirkland> zul: ours from 2007/07/20
<kirkland> zul: theirs is against 2007/12/31
<zul> ergh
<zul> I just edit the file manually since its only like 3 lines
<kirkland> zul: is it bad to cherry pick just the code we need?
<zul> no
<proppy> norsetto: thanks for the link thought
<kirkland> zul: okay, so i jammed those 3 lines in
<kirkland> zul: what about the 1-liner comment from the developer who fixed this?
<kirkland> zul: I'd just as soon apply that to NEWS too
<zul> we will just mention that in the debian/changelog
<kirkland> zul: so leave out the NEWS line?
<zul> yep
<kirkland> zul: okay, u da boss
<zul> kirkland: ok so next mv the patch to the debian/patchs directory
<kirkland> zul: let me grab my notes for generating a debdiff
<zul> patches even
<zul> sure
<proppy> norsetto: dist-upgrade failed with E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on tzdata
<proppy> r
<kirkland> zul: go ahead with your instructions...  move the patch to the debian/patches dir, name accordingly?
<zul> yep
<zul> add it to the series file that is there
<norsetto> proppy: ah!
<kirkland> number it toward the end?
<zul> sounds like a good idea :)
<kirkland> mv 1.patch 122-fix_64bit_time.patch
<zul> excelente
<kirkland>  echo 122-fix_64bit_time.patch >> series
<kirkland> zul: I should probably tell kees that I skipped this step on another debdiff he approved of mine....
<kirkland> zul: now this isn't a cleanly applying patch
<kirkland> zul: so is it misleading to put it in as-is here?
<zul> oh crappers...
<kirkland> zul: make a new clean patch?
<zul> yeah you will have to find out why its not applying cleanly
<zul> probably due to Error
<zul> whoops...i meant 108-64_bit_datetime.patch
<proppy> *stuck*
<kirkland> zul: it's the cvs string id that's not matching
<kirkland> zul: we have an older snapshot
<zul> yeah can you post your patch somewhere?
<\sh> hmm....xvidcap is neither in debians nor ubuntus archive...wow
<kirkland> than the one that the php-cvs list diffs
<zul> kirkland then I would do a cp -rp php-5.2.4 php-5.2.4.orig apply the patch and do a diff -Naur
<kirkland> zul: http://pastebin.com/m17780603
<kirkland> zul: sure, I can do that
<zul> kirkland: easier
<kirkland> zul: okay, here's what I'm doing
<kirkland> mkdir php5.orig
<kirkland> cd php5.orig
<kirkland> apt-get source php5
<kirkland> cd ..
<kirkland> cp -a php5.orig php5.new
<kirkland> a pair of identical trees, now
<kirkland> vi ./php5.new/php5-5.2.4/ext/date/lib/timelib.h
<kirkland> (add 3 lines of significance)
<zul> kirkland: nope this is what I would do mkdir source ; tar -zxvf ../php-<version>.orig.tar.gz ; cp -rp php-<version> php-<version>.orig ; edit the file ; diff -Naurp php-<version>.orig php-<version> > patch
<kirkland> zul: that works too
<kirkland> zul: okay, http://pastebin.com/m165132cf
<kirkland> clean, simple patch
<zul> kirkland: sweet
<kirkland> zul: is there a standard # of subdirs that should be stripable?
<kirkland> for that series of patches?
<proppy> norsetto: I'm afraid I don't manage to do a dist-upgrade
<proppy> norsetto: it keeps failing on tzdata configuration
<norsetto> proppy: its ok, just subscribe u-u-s
<zul> kirkland: not sure
<kirkland> zul: I'll make it match the other XXX_* patches in that dir
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<ScottK2> Hello sistpoty|work.
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty|work
<sistpoty|work> hi ScottK2 and bddebian
<kirkland> zul: okay, it looks okay by me
<zul> kirkland: ok brb I need to help my wife for a sec
<kirkland> k
<proppy> norsetto: np thanks a lot for guiding me on this one
<norsetto> proppy: was a pleasure, but please keep looking in the bug tracker for more ;-)
<proppy> are sync request to late for hardy ?
<proppy> (if it's a new package)
<proppy> (in debian unstable, but not in hardy)
<sistpoty|work> proppy: you'll need a featurefreeze exception (and a good reason, why this exception should be granted)
<proppy> sistpoty|work: there is no good reason apart the awesomeness of that piece of software (http://packages.debian.org/sid/shoes)
<zul> kirkland: back
<kirkland> zul: okay, I updated the changelog
<kirkland> with debchange --increment
<zul> ok what did you put?
<kirkland> i'm getting the build dependencies now
<zul> sweet...
<kirkland> apt-get build-dep php5
<kirkland> zul: changelog entry here: http://pastebin.com/m431bdee9
<hmu> hi evrybody
<zul> kirkland: looks good to me
<sistpoty|work> proppy: still quite a number of open bugs: http://code.whytheluckystiff.net/shoes/report/1, so *shrug*... you can of course file an exception request, but I won't make any promises if it will get ack'd or rej'd
<kirkland> zul: dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us
<frenchy> How does the whole FF thing work?  What if I've got a fix for a bug but it's in an upstream version, with some new minor features?
<ScottK> frenchy: Then you have to ask for an FFe.
<ScottK> frenchy: It'll likely get approved in such a case.
<proppy> sistpoty|work: yep shoes is at its very early stage, so I guess it can wait hardy+1
<sistpoty|work> :)
<zul> kirkland: now you basically sit back and get a coffeee
 * kirkland is ready for a coffee
<zul> I need coke
<kirkland> zul: back in 5?
<frenchy> ScottK: Awesome, now I assume that if there are no new features then you can just do a sync request, right?
<ScottK2> kirkland: Minutes or hours depending on the size of the package.
<ScottK2> frenchy: Yes, but you need to (in addition to the usual debian/changelog entry) also include the new upstream changelog entries in the request.
<zul> kirkland: sure..ill be here
<frenchy> ScottK: Ta.  That clears it up.
<proppy> norsetto: looking a MOTU/TODO seems a lot of bug are already taking care of
<proppy> norsetto: (I mean bitesize one)
<ScottK2> proppy: You can always search LP for bugs tagged bitesize.
<proppy> ScottK2: searching
<pochu> nxvl_work: hi, will you request a FF exception for terminator 0.7.1, in case it works fine?
<zul> kirkland: still building?
<proppy> lets try bug 179614
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179614 in xcdroast "xcdroast requires icedax but not installed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179614
<kirkland> zul: yeah
<kirkland> zul: I had a mistake, something I didn't understand...
<zul> oh?
<kirkland> the patch as it stands in the debian/patches dir is what will be applied at build time
<kirkland> I had already applied the patch
<kirkland> and put it in debian/patches
<kirkland> so it was doubled up
<zul> ah whoops..
<kirkland> and that was causing a build failure
<kirkland> so i backed it out
<kirkland> and sent it building again
<zul> ok good
<kirkland> zul: it's rolling through gcc'ing now
<zul> goody
<proppy> the debian bts already provide a patch that fix the issue
<proppy> should I apply the patch to a specific ubuntu revision
<proppy> or wait for the debian package to be published ?
<tbf> is there some explaination of lintian error messages somewhere?
<man-di> tbf: lintian -I
<man-di> -i sorru
<man-di> sorry
<proppy> debdiff attached to bug 179614
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179614 in xcdroast "xcdroast requires icedax but not installed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179614
<norsetto> proppy there is no cdda2wav in hardy so just add the dependency to icedax
<tbf> man-di: ah, thank you
<norsetto> proppy: and add the source of the patch to changelog
<tbf> hmm.... how do i prevent this warning? package-installs-python-pyc
<tbf> ...since it is automake that installs those files
<man-di> tbf: dont put them into the binary package
<brettalton> Can someone help me understand the process in making a .deb? I want to compile KohanaPHP into a .deb. The install process should be similar to phpMyAdmin where it installs to /usr/share/kohanaphp
<tbf> man-di: i am not aware that i __explicitly__ put them
<man-di> tbf: do you have an install or package.install file?
<proppy> norsetto: I've applied the debian patch
<proppy> norsetto: wich replace cdda2wav by icedax
<norsetto> proppy: yes, so just quote where the patch is coming from in the changelog
<tbf> man-di: no
<man-di> tbf: okay, then you install them implicitely
<man-di> tbf: I dont know much about python but shouldnt it be possible to disbale the compilation of pyc files?
<kirkland> zul: okay, build done
<kirkland> zul: now debdiff?
<zul> kirkland: yep
<tbf> man-di: well, when running "make install" manually it makes very much sense to install those pyc files
<zul> since you do have access to the archive yet the next thing to do would attach the debdiff to the bug and subcrive ubuntu-main-sponsors
<man-di> tbf: not in your case
<man-di> tbf: I mean, not in a debian package
<zul> s/do/dont/g
<proppy> bug 179614 updated norsetto, should I subscribe u-s-s ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179614 in xcdroast "xcdroast requires icedax but not installed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179614
<sistpoty|work> tbf: then you can either patch the makefile(.in/.am?) to not install these or remove these in debian/rules again
<norsetto> proppy: yes
<norsetto> proppy: I would really add the author though, not just a reference to the bts
<proppy> both or only the authors ?
<norsetto> proppy: both is fine, but just the author would do
<tbf> sistpoty|work: yes, seems i should mess arround in debian/rules
 * norsetto thinks its cookie time
<zul> kirkland: and when you get a chance submit the bug to debian
<kirkland> zul: yeah, i'll need a couple of pointers on that too...  hold that thought though
<proppy> norsetto: patch updated u-s-s suscribed
 * proppy looking for more https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=bitesize
<kirkland> zul: so now I moved over all of the deb's i just built
<kirkland> zul: I want to test my deb's
<zul> okies
<Laney> Hrm, if i'm patching aclocal.m4, is it appropriate to call autoconf in the patch rule?
<zul> sudo dpkg -i php5-cgi should be sufficient
<kirkland> zul: erg........
<mathiaz> kirkland: if you're testing php5, you should run the unit tests.
<kirkland> zul: i built the packages on my i386 system
<kirkland> mathiaz: sure, point me to 'em
<kirkland> zul and i were just talking about that
<mathiaz> zul: https://code.launchpad.net/qa-regression-testing
<slicer> Wohoo! I got my first bug report. .. Erm.. Is there a "maintainer's guide to bug reports" somewhere? I've assigned it to myself; should I also set it as "in progress" as long as I'm investigating what's going on?
<mathiaz> kirkland: ^^
<kirkland> zul: so i'll rebuild on amd64
<zul> sounds good
<ScottK> slicer: In Progress can mean both triaiging (investigating) and working on a fix, so that's reasonable.
<emgent> debian #465567
<ubotu> Debian bug 465567 in cacti "please apply various patches from cacti.net" [Grave,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/465567
<mathiaz> kirkland: the qa-regression-testing has a directory for php5
<slicer> ScottK: Roger that.
<proppy> norsetto: btw I updated juce package in revu
<mathiaz> kirkland: it keeps a list of the test outputs for each version of php5 published in ubuntu.
<kirkland> mathiaz: i'm reviewing now
<mathiaz> kirkland: it also has instructions on how to run the tests.
<norsetto> proppy: good, we will have it in hardy+10
<proppy> norsetto: foxy ferret+12 would be just fine :)
 * proppy wonders what will happend to release name when the 'z' letter will be reached
 * InsClusoe suggests Zestful Zebra
<slicer> Ok, another bug marking question. The bug reported is due to a bug in libqt4-sql on amd64, which has already been reported. How do I mark "my" bug as depending on that one being fixed?
<proppy> InsClusoe: +1 ?
<InsClusoe> proppy: Taken.. :)
<ScottK> mok2: You have mail.
<emgent> heya people
 * mok2 looks
<mok2> ScottK; I agree
<ScottK> OK.
<proppy> InsClusoe: wonders what will it after Z thought :)
<mok2> ScottK: who is good to consult on the i18n stuff?
<ScottK> mok2: Dunno.
 * ScottK knows he isn't the one though.
<mok2> ScottK: I've never bothered with that stuff.
<mok2> ScottK: I have another one on LP for motu-release, did you see it?
<LaserJock> mok2: what do you need for i18n?
<mok2> bug  194219
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194219 in collectd "[needs-merge] collectd  (4.3.0-1)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194219
<mok2> LaserJock: I need someone to explain it to me :-)
 * InsClusoe is so worried about the future. Proppy is a doomsday cult follower. :-)
 * mok2 wonders why he's not mok0 as usual...
<Laney> Can anyone take a look at my patch on bug #188489?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188489 in darcs "darcs 1.0.9 FTBFS in Hardy" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188489
<LaserJock> mok2: that's a pretty general questions "explain it to me" :-)
<mok2> LaserJock: I ran into a package (WxWidgets using) where upstream wants to put the locale stuff in $pkgdatadir and not in /usr/share/locale
<ScottK> mok2: Did you see sistpoty|work's comment?
<LaserJock> mok2: hmm, interesting
<mok2> ScottK: ah ok
<LaserJock> mok2: do you know if the system finds it?
<mok2> LaserJock: I don't know how to test that
<LaserJock> use a different locale? :-)
<mok2> LaserJock: I don't want to screw up the locale on my system .-)
<mok2> LaserJock: But if I can do it for just that one process...
<LaserJock> sure
<slicer> bug 193808 (in a program) is due to bug 178084 (in a library the program uses). Does this make the bug a duplicate?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193808 in mumble "mumble refuses to start" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193808
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178084 in qt4-x11 "Missing SQL drivers in libQtSql.so" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/178084
<mok2> LaserJock: how? Set LC_something?
<LaserJock> I think something like export LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8 && <program to run>
 * mok2 realizes he has a whole bunch of pidgin instances running...
<mok2> LaserJock: OK, noted, thx
<LaserJock> mok2: did wxwidgets actual change where it puts the locales?
<mok2> LaserJock: not sure
<mok2> LaserJock: I only know that upstream wants to put it there, and they must know (I figure)
<LaserJock> well, my thought would be that if it's done that in the past and we didn't get any complaints it probably works alright
<sistpoty|work> Laney: maybe geser would like to look at it? Otherwise, I'll take a look at it once I'm home (and have finished the developer week session)
<mok2> LaserJock: ... and my guess is that no one uses that locale stuff ;-)
<LaserJock> mok2: no?
<mok2> j/k
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> should have caught the ;-)
<mok2> LaserJock: Anyway, I can't get the language to change
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> you could ask -devel
<LaserJock> I've just don't it for stuff with lang packs or install to /locale/
<mok2> LaserJock: You've just don't it??
<LaserJock> sorry, *done it
<mok2> :-)
<LaserJock> too early in the morning over here
<mok2> I am trying to get an ordinary KDE app to start up in french
<mok2> which I can't do
<LaserJock> so you have the french locale installed?
<mok2> LaserJock: I don't know... I assume
<mok2> LaserJock: Aren
<mok2> 't they all there?
<LaserJock> hehe, no
<LaserJock> that would be huge
<mok2> I see
<proppy> dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<mok2> Anyway, man complains
<LaserJock> you need to install the french language packs to get french
<mok2> can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<mok2> proppy: I don't want to screw up my box
<LaserJock> pfft, what's a little french gonna hurt ;-)
<LaserJock> "oh crap, how do I type sudo reboot in french?" ;-)
 * mok2 shudders
<mok2> rebouter
<LaserJock> well, see that man message is right
<kirkland> mathiaz: sorry, but I not finding instructions for the php5 tests.  i've clicked all over that launchpad link you sent.
<LaserJock> if you set $LANG to a language you don't have the locale for it'll complain
<proppy> mok2: try it in a chroot then :)
<proppy> locale-gen fr_FR.UTF-8 ?
<mok2> funny, I install the french language pack, and it says libsoup is no longer required
<LaserJock> yeah, proppy's got a good point. Doing it in a  chroot would be easy
<mathiaz> kirkland: let me check
<mok2> LaserJock: I guess. But getting it to work isn
<mok2> 't :(
<proppy> mok2: after a debootstrap you usually have to locale-gen or dpkg-configure locales to get rid of that warning
<mok2> proppy: I thought I could do it by just changing the locale of one process
<mok2> (konsole, for example)
<LaserJock> you should be able to do that
<LaserJock> but you need the locale available before you can do that
<mok2> Well apt-get started speaking french on me
<mok2> Souhaitez-vous continuer [O/n] ? O
<mok2> :-)
<mathiaz> kirkland: if you look into build_testing/php5/, you'll have a README file
<mathiaz> kirkland: that explains how to run the php unit tests.
<RainCT> ScottK, ScottK2: Is the new python- package in ubuntu-dev-tools okay for entering Hardy or does it need a Freeze Exception (it's not a new feature, but just moving some stuff out from an executable and putting it into a Python module by itself)?
<LaserJock> mok2: awesome
<mok2> LaserJock: I will do this in a chroot env.
<LaserJock> RainCT: it creates a new binary package?
<RainCT> LaserJock: yes, python-ubuntutools (which contains the module ubuntutools.ppaput)
<LaserJock> sounds like that might need a FFe since Ubuntu Archive will need to process it
<LaserJock> although maybe they don't care
<sistpoty|work> RainCT: what does ubuntutools.ppaput contain code for?
<sistpoty|work> (out of interest)
<ScottK> RainCT: It's a New package, so it does (impacts archive admin workload).
 * ScottK really wonders why we need a script for dput name-of-ppa 
<RainCT> sistpoty|work: stuff from ppaput (the executable one) which could also be useful in other scripts
<RainCT> ScottK: I don't use it myself, but I think it also handles bug reports and such
<RainCT> LaserJock: okay, I'll file a bug then. Thanks
<ScottK> How can you have a bug report for a PPA upload?
<RainCT> ScottK: "man ppaput" knows better :)
<RainCT> or ping dholbach
<RainCT> (well, once he is back)
<ScottK> RainCT: I think it should be removed from the package.
<dholbach> ScottK: why?
<ScottK> dholbach: Is PPA part of our agreed sponsoring process?
<ScottK> We've talked about this before.
<ScottK> We have a process and PPA isn't in it.
<dholbach> we did and I've changed the documentation
<ScottK> This tool puports to support our sponsoring proces, but is an entirely different one
<dholbach> I'm not sure I understand
<ScottK> From the man page: "This tool aims to help with the sponsoring process ... and is written by the MOTU team"
<ScottK> This is not true
<dholbach> that's no reason to remove it from the tools package
<dholbach> I can certainly change the text (or anybody can)
<ScottK> dholbach: Why should it be in the package taking up space on my hard drive?
<\sh> damn
<\sh> 0.9.56 is released...
<LaserJock> ScottK: well, that's not a particularly convincing argument
<LaserJock> there is a *great* many files that are taking up space on your hard drive
<ScottK> LaserJock: The tool claims to support our sponsoring process, but is actually irrelevant to it.
<LaserJock> so more of a description/usage problem
<LaserJock> I'm not really sure what ppaput is useful for
<ScottK> It seems like it's off topic for Ubuntu Development Tools
<LaserJock> well, it's useful at least as an example
<LaserJock> though I'm not sure I like the idea of creating a new binary just for it
<ScottK> From the package overview it doesn't seem to have any other purpose.
<ScottK> We've got clear working processes for New packages, upgrades, and new revisions now.  This isn't any of those.
<LaserJock> dholbach: do we have a clear use case for ppaput?
<ScottK> dholbach: If I touch the package I'll just remove ppaput.  Someone with a different interest might want to clarify it then.
<LaserJock> I must confess I'm a little sketchy on what it does
<RainCT> LaserJock: the new package is intended to get more stuff later (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/4899/)
<LaserJock> tbh, that seems a little weird
<ScottK> RainCT: Then it should go in a package called launchpad-dev-tools.  It's nothing to do with MOTU processes.
<LaserJock> or it should provide a "general" abstraction
<LaserJock> it seems odd to me to create a whole new package and "abstraction" specifically for PPA
<sistpoty|work> actually, I've just looked at the gutsy ppaput thingy, and imho it doesn't make sense to have it in ubuntu-dev-tools as long as we don't adjust the sponsorship process. if we don't do the latter, the only thing that is not buggy imo in ppaput is the dput call
<dholbach> sorry, in a call right now - be back in a bit
<sistpoty|work> and for testing purposes, having ppaput lying on a ppa seems the best option for me :)
<sistpoty|work> (or in bzr)
<sistpoty|work> damn... I *must* stop procrastrinating *g*
<RainCT> ScottK: neither the package's name nor description (talking about python-ubuntutools) say that it's for MOTU (and when I said that it's intended to get more stuff I ment other non-LP related stuff..)
<LaserJock> hmm, I'm just getting a bit confused by all the "helper packages" with seemingly overlapping and/or trivial content
 * RainCT agrees that the ppa module should be more general, btw
 * RainCT will stop now discussing about this as he isn't neither interested in ppaput nor has he ever tried it
<LaserJock> so we'd have at least python-ubuntutools, ubuntu-dev-tools, bughelper, python-bughelper, python-launchpad-bugs, and five-a-day packages for "work in Ubuntu"
<RainCT> LaserJock: isn't the 5 a day stuff in a PPA?
<LaserJock> yep
<LaserJock> but there is a "needs packaging" bug files
<LaserJock> *filed
<sistpoty|work> LaserJock: that's FOSS at it's best :P
<RainCT> oh, I don't know what it contains but wouldn't it be suitable for ubuntu-dev-tools?
<LaserJock> sistpoty|work: hmmm, I think I could debate you on that one
<LaserJock> I would argue that having lots of nice little tools is great, but scattering them all over everywhere isn't so nice
<RainCT> (ubuntu-dev-tools and python-ubuntutools don't overlap, the first one has executables and the second one modules -well, until now only one but there will be more- used by some of those executables; and their are the same source package)
<ScottK> Well this kind of stuff is the kind of thing that was really concerining me when I pulled back at the start of the Hardy cycle.  I thought it'd stopped.
<LaserJock> especially when the keep changing names, don't seem to have stability
<ScottK> I'm going to go calm down now.
<sistpoty|work> LaserJock: heh... I guess I'd even go as far to say it's software engineering at its best... :)
<kirkland> mathiaz: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?diff=m1e055dfe
<kirkland> mathiaz: there seem to be regressions, i'm chasing those down
<LaserJock> sistpoty|work: I don't mind the software engineering part nearly as much as the packaging part
<sistpoty|work> heh
<RainCT> ScottK2: hey, no need to overhead just because you don't like a script ;)
<LaserJock> if they are in different packages from different sources
<LaserJock> it's easy to break stuff
 * sistpoty|work just wonders, why it's so trivial to write code doing roughly the same things twice and cleaning it up is much harder (while cleaining up my own project)
<RainCT> *overheat
<jpatrick> RainCT: he's not here :p
<RainCT> oh right
<RainCT> :P
<kirkland> zul: see http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?diff=m1e055dfe for test differences, -before +after
<zul> eh?
<zul> why is there more tests failed?
<LaserJock> RainCT: whether they are executables or modules is basically irrelevant
<kirkland> zul: I'm looking....
<kirkland> zul: and I'm running on i386 too
<RainCT> LaserJock: Python policy :)
<LaserJock> RainCT: no, hang on a sec there
<LaserJock> Python policy does *not* state you have to have a new package if you have modules
<zul> *grumble*
<LaserJock> it would be perfectly fine to ship it all in a single package for now
<RainCT> LaserJock: neither if those are public modules?
<LaserJock> they shouldn't *be* public modules
<LaserJock> that's my point
<LaserJock> why would you make them public modules and do a new binary package at this point
<RainCT> LaserJock: well, the idea of even having those modules is for them to be public. and afaik there's at least 1 person interested in them (right, 1 person is really not a good argument :))
<LaserJock> if there is need for them to go public then great, but it should most likely be in a different package
<LaserJock> unless we have a number of things we want to make public
<LaserJock> it just seems odd to add the maintainence overhead and complexity for such a narrow and small library
 * \sh <- EoB
<LaserJock> which in fact, at this point, has really not much of any bearing on MOTU
<RainCT> LaserJock: well, I'll leave the module in the same binary then until there are more modules, if dholbach is OK with that
<sistpoty|work> well making such modules public would imho only be a good idea, if the api has become stable... otherwise it's no fun depending on it ;)
<LaserJock> sistpoty|work: exactly
<LaserJock> this is a fairly common thing I'm seeing
<LaserJock> people putting out public libraries with before they reach any stability, then everything breaks on the next upload
<LaserJock> s/with//
<LaserJock> ideally I'd like to see only 2 packages
<LaserJock> python-launchpad and ubuntu-dev-tools
<LaserJock> and let python-launchpad handle all the abstraction of LP we need
<LaserJock> and then ubuntu-dev-tools being the actual tools and scripts people would use
<kirkland> zul: before and after on i386 look good: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?diff=dc66f64a
<zul> kirkland: so what changed? :)
<kirkland> zul: nothing on i386, which is good
<kirkland> zul: but tests are failing on amd64
<kirkland> zul: I'm retracing my steps
<zul> ok sounds good
<kirkland> to make sure my test runs are identical (save the diff)
<kirkland> zul: what's scary is that the failing tests are all strtotime related :-/
<kirkland> zul: potentially test cases need to be updated
<kirkland> now that 64bit time is properly supported
<zul> I was about to say that :0
<kirkland> any idea of this php developer is on irc?  derick@php.net?
<zul> #php maybe?
 * sistpoty|work heads home
<sistpoty|work> later folks
<tbf> why doesn't lintian consider this entry:
<tbf> # Override this warning, as we do not have message catalogs yet.
<tbf> gnome-lirc-properties: package-contains-empty-directory usr/share/locale/
<tbf> when i add it to debian/gnome-lirc-properties.lintian-override?
<kirkland> zul: okay, i'm going to work against the upstream PHP tar balls, in case the tests have been updated themselves
<zul> ok with me..
<kirkland> zul: this rabbit hole is far deeper than I might have expected ;-)
<zul> it usually is :)
<kirkland> zul: bingo, those tests have been updated
<zul> nifty so they work?
<kirkland> zul: i'm rerunning
<kirkland> zul: if they do, i'll roll in the patch
<pochu> persia: midi support! \o/
<pochu> persia: good work with wildmidi ;)
<LaserJock> oh man, I guess I need to stock up on polaroid film, they are ceasing production
<dholbach> RainCT: do you need the ppaput source in ubuntu-dev-tools for it?
 * RainCT doesn't understand dholbach's question
<dholbach> RainCT: do you need the ppaput source in ubuntu-dev-tools for your module?
 * RainCT still doesn't understand :P
<dholbach> RainCT: you have a module in ubuntu-dev-tools right now, right?
<dholbach> is it necessary for the module to have the ppaput script in ubuntu-dev-tool too? I guess not, right?
<LaserJock> he didn't write it I don't think
<RainCT> dholbach: the ppaput module that is currently going into python-ubuntutools (which isn't mine; rexbron worked on it)? it doesn't require the ppaput command, but the command needs the module
<RainCT> dholbach: is this what you were asking?
<dholbach> yes, thanks a bunch
 * mok1 wonders why all config tools require X to be running :-(
<LaserJock> dholbach: would it be feasible to merge the bughelper and 5-a-day stuff into ubuntu-dev-tools?
<mok1> There *really* should be tui's for all config tools
<dholbach> LaserJock: I have a session coming on right now, for bughelper best to ask bdmurray and thekorn - I'm not that much involved with it anymore
<dholbach> LaserJock: for five-a-day I'm not sure
<dholbach> MOTU Q&A Session in #ubuntu-classroom in a bit
<dholbach> LaserJock, RainCT: ppaput removed for now
<RainCT> dholbach: what's with the ppaput module?
<dholbach> RainCT: I left it as it is
<LaserJock> well, a general library for dealing with packages may indeed be helpful
<LaserJock> but it should certainly be more than just for PPAs
<LaserJock> gotta run, bbl
<RainCT> ok, I'll remove python-ubuntutools from debian/control and comment the module stuff in setup.py and such for now until the module gets improved and properly documented
<RainCT> btw, stdin got a new dgetlp version ready (with support for native packages and a bug fix), if someone wants to try it before I commit, http://stdin.me.uk/dgetlp
<tbf> .oO(the ppa build services rock)
<jdong> siretart: poke, bug 194226, I believe a while back you said you had a ffmpeg staging from experimental... Would you like to comment on that bug?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194226 in ffmpeg "Outdated FFMPEG version impeding HD video playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194226
<tbf> i keep getting rejects like this: "MD5 sum of uploaded file does not match existing file in archive"
<tbf> is that because deleted packages just are hidden, but not really deleted?
<tbf> i wanted to keep the release number, since package building failed
<norsetto> tbf: you talking about PPAs I guess? In that case please ask in #launchpad
<tbf> norsetto: ok. thank you.
<pochu> tbf: (deleting them seems to take a while, maybe an hour or a few hours...)
<pochu> tbf: hello, btw :)
<tbf> hello pochu. ah, ok.
<stdin> it happens on an daily cron job iirc
<tbf> stdin: uch, how inconvenient
<tbf> bbl - hopefully i've got all build-deps right this time
<emgent> heya people
<dholbach> Library Packagin Session in #ubuntu-classroom
<siretart> jdong: well, I got a response from slomo that the package from experimental had an ABI break
<siretart> jdong: I didn't find the time to investigate it properly. most likely we should do an sobump
<siretart> jdong: if you are willing to convince the relase teams that we can just go with recompiling depending packages, I'd vote for it
<nareshov> I have a package-request: Please package this http://rubygame.sourceforge.net/ Thanks!
<hellboy195> nareshov: please file a bug on LP
<nareshov> okay
<nareshov> hellboy195: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194463
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194463 in ubuntu "[Package Request] Rubygame" [Undecided,New]
<dholbach> nareshov: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<dholbach> best to tag it as 'needs-packaging'
<nareshov> ok
<nareshov> Done re-tagging
<dholbach> great
 * dholbach calls it a day now - have a great weekend everybody
<james_w> bye dholbach, have a good one yourself.
<dholbach> james_w: "ROCK" ON! :-)
<Iulian> Have fun, dholbach.
<dholbach> bye Iulian
<RainCT> dholbach: good weekend :)
<dholbach> bye RainCT :-)
<dholbach> see you monday :)
<emgent> :)
<dholbach> bye emgent
<emgent> bye dholbach ^^
<gouchi> Hi there
<gouchi> I'm gonna try to package a software with wxwidget lib
<gouchi> I compile it with codeblocks
<gouchi> I was wondering if I can compile it with codeblocks when doing the deb package process ?
<gouchi> or I must make it work with autotools , cmake .... ?
<Laney> I need some advice. If I have a patch which modifies aclocal.m4, I need to run autoconf somehow, right? So I've put this in the patch stanza in debian/rules. But then I have to build-dep on autoconf, which isn't really ideal. Can someone advise me on the best way to proceed?
<slangasek> Laney: one option is to capture the changes resulting from running autoconf in a separate patch
<slangasek> but build-depending on autoconf is common enough, and not really frowned upon
<slangasek> btw, you say you're editing aclocal.m4, not acinclude.m4?
<Laney> slangasek: It's an upstream patch which modifies aclocal
<slangasek> well, ok
<slangasek> bad upstream, they should be making their changes to acinclude.m4 :)
<slangasek> (aclocal.m4 is also supposed to be auto-generated)
<Laney> Actually there isn't even an acinclude file...
<Laney> Maybe they've just hand written an aclocal
<Laney> slangasek: Anyway, you don't think that build-depending on autoconf is a problem? I'll go ahead and do that if so.
<slangasek> yes, build-depending on autoconf is a common practice.  Please be sure to remove the modified configure script in the clean target, though
<Laney> As in `rm configure'?
<slangasek> Laney: yes
<slangasek> that way you don't end up with a lot of interdiff churn for each new version of autoconf that's used
<Laney> Ah, ok :)
 * LaserJock hands sistpoty a cold drink
<sistpoty> thanks LaserJock
<LaserJock> is anybody still using dgetlp?
 * ScottK2 understood it's not needed anymore, but I'm not sure.
<LaserJock> well, it's been modified recently according to debian/changelog
<LaserJock> but I think all it does beyond what we can do without it is dpkg-source -x the downloaded source package
<geser> LaserJock: dget -x unpacks also the downloaded source package
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> so there we go
<LaserJock> perhaps we should have a "ubuntu-dev-tools hackup/cleanup" session?
 * ScottK2 is seriously wondering if the launchpad cookie alternative to a GPG signature for PPA uploads is really a good idea.
<LaserJock> the what??
 * ScottK2 wonders if it's really a security hole and ppaput is a working model of the exploit
<ScottK2> According to the ppaput man page I was annoyed about earlier it appears to me if you're logged into LP and have an appropriate cookie from LP, you're PPA uploads don't need to be signed.  I'm not certain of this yet, however
 * ScottK2 has it on his list to investigate later.
<LaserJock> woah, I would be very surprised about that
<polopolo> hello all
<polopolo> can someone help me?
<ScottK2> Dunno.  Maybe the cookie this is just for bug filing.  I'm really not sure.
<norsetto> !ask polopolo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask polopolo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<norsetto> oh well....
<norsetto> polopolo yes?
<LaserJock> norsetto: you need to pipe it, | or > ;-)
<polopolo> how do I add my ssh code in launchpad?
<polopolo> how do I add my ssh code in launchpad?
<norsetto> laserjock: :-)
<thekorn> ScottK, the cookie is just for bug filing
<ScottK2> thekorn: OK.
<ScottK2> theq
<norsetto> polopolo: you mean key I guess?
<polopolo> no, ssh code
<polopolo> ssh key yes
<polopolo> sorry
<norsetto> polopolo: ah ... in your launchpad page, the menu on the left?
<polopolo> yes, but how can I know my ssh code?
<hellboy195> norsetto: does a motu has to have a ssh key?
<norsetto> hellboy195: no
<hellboy195> norsetto: k, thx
<norsetto> hellboy195: but you need it if you want to use things like bzr
<hellboy195> ah,k
<polopolo> hmmmmmm, wait a sec
<norsetto> polopolo: are you arsenepaul?
<Laney> blueyed: Can you take a look at my new patch on the darcs FTBFS bug?
<pochu> nxvl: hi, did you read my previous message regarding terminator?
<nxvl> pochu: Ng is writing the Freeze exeption
<pochu> oh, cool
<blueyed> Laney: builds fine. I wonder though: if you now have changes in "configure", do you need the autoconf dependency/rebuild in rules?
<pochu> thanks
<pochu> Ng: good luck ;)
<nxvl> (or al least that's what i think) i'm kind of busy right now on the work
<Ng> pochu: thanks ;)
<pochu> Ng: I'll open a bug regarding how the links are highlighted if you put the mouse over the domain, to see what people thinks, if that's fine with you
<nxvl> pochu: 0.8.1 is already in debian
<nxvl> pochu: and 0.9 will come with some surprises, so stay tuned :P
<pochu> nxvl: yeah, I saw it in debian-devel-changes, that's how I realized 0.8 was out ;)
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> :D
<pochu> as I can't subscribe to terminator@l.l.n unless I'm a member of ~terminator...
<pochu> have to run, bbl
<Laney> blueyed: I think I do - the new configure file referse to the state after autoconf has been run. Unless you're suggesting that I include the changes in the patch, which is a bit messy in my opinion. To me it's pretty clean currently - has a nice small debdiff ;)
<Ng> pochu: sure
<Laney> I'm trying to build darcs on sid now, to see if it works or not
<Legendario> hello everybody! I would like to know: how am I supposed to pack something that doesn't need to be compiled, like a script? I couldn't find such an answer on the guide...
<blueyed> Laney: I've seen the changes to configure in "debdiff ../darcs*dsc", but missed the "reverted".. there's currently no configure in the source, correct?
<blueyed> Laney: you are trying to build it without your patch?
<Laney> blueyed: Yeah, just to check if it's necessary
<Laney> But man do the deps take *ages* to download and install
<Laney> blueyed: There is a configure in the source
<Legendario> does anyone know the answer?
<Laney> Legendario: I think I saw something about packaging python scripts on there, let me look
<Laney> Legendario: Sorry, I can't see it :(
<geser> Legendario: just use cp where you would use make install and cp them to the right location
<blueyed> Laney: I'm only seeing configure.ac.. Maybe because you delete it in clean?
<Legendario> Laney, what about other scripts like perl and bash???
<Laney> blueyed: Yes, that was per slangasek
<Legendario> geser, i want to pack them.
<geser> Legendario: yes, and make install usually uses /usr/bin/install to get the files into the correct dir below debian/ from where the deb is build later
<geser> so you just need to make sure you do it too
<Legendario> geser, sorry. but i couldn't understand what i am supposed to do exactly
<geser> Legendario: are you familiar how the deb building works for a package which needs compilation?
<Legendario> geser, i am giving my first steps. Have created 3 packages so far...
<blueyed> ...which is quite good already :)
<blueyed> Laney: uploaded.
<geser> have you looked at the dirs below debian/ which appear during package building?
<geser> Legendario: ^^
<Laney> blueyed: Thanks!
<Legendario> geser, sure thing
<Laney> Urgh, I should be more generous in allocating space to my VMs
<geser> Legendario: from those dir the deb is packed in the end
<geser> Legendario: so if you don't need compilation, you just need to make sure that the files are in the correct dirs below debian/ so a deb can be build from it
<geser> Legendario: btw: doesn't it have any install script or a Makefile?
<Legendario> geser, one of the sources i am trying to pack have, the other doesn't
<geser> Legendario: there is no big magic between package a software with a makefile and a software without the makefile, the makefile helps you with "installing" the software so you don't need to have to do it manually
<geser> so if you don't have a makefile you need to the things the makefile would usually do
<Legendario> geser, what are those? I only know how to pack ones with makefile. Install scripts don't work with me too...
<geser> have you tried to look what a Makefile does?
<geser> you need to cp the script(s) into debian/<packagename/... where ... is the path it should have later in the package
<Laney> Legendario: I find that looking at how existing similar packages work helps my understanding
<geser> oO( someone should add a chapter about packaging script to the packaging guide who can explain it better than me )
<Legendario> geser, i agree with this guide adition...
<Legendario> geser, would it be, for example: debian/usr/bin ?
<Legendario> or debian/usr/bin/packagename?
<geser> debian/packagename/usr/bin
<geser> dpkg-deb takes at the end the contents of debian/packagename/ and makes a packagename.deb out of it
<Legendario> geser, so. the script goes on the end of the path debian/packagename/usr/bin ?
<geser> yes
<geser> and the deb will contain it later as usr/bin/scriptname
<Legendario> geser, and I build the package as always: debuild -S -sa
<geser> yes, everything is nearly the same like in other packages
<Legendario> geser, thanks a lot man... I am going to try it right away. But i think someone should add it on the wiki
<geser> the only difference is that you don't need to call make in debian/rules (as there is nothing to compile) and need to replace the make install call with the correct cp call(s) to get the script where it belongs (if you don't have a Makefile which does it for you)
<geser> e.g. some python modules don't have a makefile but a setup.py script which does the building (if needed) and can also copy the files to the correct location when called with install
<Legendario> geser, so, if i am using cdbs, i take the line: include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/makefile.mk
<Legendario> out, and what should i place?
<geser> sorry, I don't how to best to do it with cdbs
<Seveas> Legendario, there's a distutils class
<Legendario> Seveas, /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/distutils.mk?
<Seveas> Legendario, here's a simple debian/rules for cdbs+distutils:
<Seveas> #!/usr/bin/make -f
<Seveas> DEB_PYTHON_SYSTEM=pycentral
<Seveas> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk
<Seveas> include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/python-distutils.mk
<Seveas> not sure if it's still necessary to define DEB_PYTHON_SYSTEM
<Legendario> Seveas, i my case, it is a perl script... so, can it be perl-distutils.mk?
<Seveas> ah sorry, didn't read it all, from gesers comment I though tou were dealing with python
<Seveas> Legendario, if what you want to package is just simple files, have a debian/install and use dh_install
<hellboy195> Seveas: cdbs seems to be very easy. why hasn't replaced it the other things?
<Seveas> hellboy195, imho it's too much black magic
<Seveas> hellboy195, but I use it for all simple packages I do :)
<hellboy195> Seveas: ^^
<sistpoty> hellboy195: easy != you know what's going on or have control of it ;)
<Legendario> Seveas, how is the sintaxe of dh_install?
<hellboy195> sistpoty: for me is the easiest way the best way ^^
<Seveas> Legendario, man dh_install
<geser> hellboy195: cdbs works well with packages using autotools or python-distutils, but you have to fight it in the other cases
<mario_limonciell> hellboy195, i'm personally a huge fan of cdbs, but still feel that you should learn to package with and without it (so you learn what the underlying things its doing are)
<Legendario> geser, i agree.
<geser> Legendario: iirc there should be chapter describing packaging with debhelper in the packaging guide
<sistpoty> hellboy195: when reviewing packages I often found out that people had no clue how to do a simple thing I requested, because they didn't know what's going on or how to change it
<hellboy195> sistpoty: yeah I understand :)
<hellboy195> mario_limonciell: because of that I'm doing merges without grab-merge ^^
<sistpoty> granted, cdbs is very powerful though, if you do know what's going on
<Legendario> geser, i've read it all. I am trying to pack with all the options
<hellboy195> geser: unfortunately there is no *one way* :(
<geser> sistpoty: even if you know what cdbs does in the background it's not easy to get cdbs to do what you want
<sistpoty> geser: it's not straightforward or easy, but I guess it can be done... however /me prefers to not use cdbs because debian/rules say what is going on (even if they are longer)
<geser> sistpoty: do you know how to get cdbs to specify a build-indep target for arch:all package?
<sistpoty> geser: no... as I wrote, I prefer to not use it (and used it actually only once for a python package)
 * geser looks a the bad work-around done to the clipper FTBFS on !i386 by moving B-D-I to B-D
<Seveas> ouch
<sistpoty> imho it was a bad move as well, to diverge from debian's cdbs (with the symlink thingies)... oh, I must report a bug for this still
<ScottK> sistpoty: It was by design though, so good idea or bad, it's not a bug.
<ScottK> geser: You might use that as an education opportunity for mok0 then (clipper).
<sistpoty> ScottK: imho the current implementation is a bug, because it allows bad symlinks (but I looked more closely at the implementation 2 weeks ago, maybe it's already fixed)
<geser> ScottK: I know the taken approach is wrong, but have no idea how the correct fix looks like
<ScottK> sistpoty: OK.  Fair enough.
<sistpoty> ScottK: luckily, it omits debian/copyright from symlinking... if that was done, it could lead to serious license violations :)
<ScottK> geser: He's pretty sharp about a lot of stuff, just still learning Debian packaging.   With a little pointing, I bet he could solve it.
 * tbf wonders if there i some guide to muve stuff from ppa to universe....
<tbf> ...now that lintian accepts this gnome-lirc-properties package....
<tbf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/192368
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 192368 in ubuntu "Please add gnome-lirc-properties" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<tbf> https://launchpad.net/~openismus-team/+archive
<ScottK> PPA is pretty much irrelevant to getting a package in Universe.
<ScottK> It's the same as any package.
<tbf> ScottK: well the build service helps alot to fix issues without bugging motus
<ScottK> tbf: Yes.  It's likely a better package to start with, but the process is the same.
<Legendario> geser, what about java software without makefiles or install scripts... is it the same process?
<Legendario> i don't think so...
<sistpoty> oh, anyone with gnome and an nvidia card who could test a debdiff to sensors-applet for me?
<hellboy195> sistpoty: here :)
<sistpoty> hellboy195: excellent... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12022921/proposed.debdiff is against the latest version (imo)
<geser> Legendario: doesn't java use ant?
<hellboy195> sistpoty: ähm. I *make* debdiffs but I don't know how to *use* them :(
<Legendario> geser, i don't know what it is...
<sistpoty> hellboy195: öhm... apt-get source sensors-applet
<sistpoty> hellboy195: then cd into the top source dir and do
<sistpoty> hellboy195: patch -p0 < thedebdiff
<hellboy195> sistpoty: k :)
<geser> Legendario: some java apps use ant (Java based build tool like make) and there is already a cdbs class for ant
<sistpoty> and funny, to see an ähm btw. :)
<hellboy195> sistpoty: germanism ^^
<sistpoty> hellboy195: Ich weiß :P
<hellboy195> sistpoty: ich bin ein Berliner ^^
<paultag> hey guys, I am interested in becoming a MOTU, any tips?
<sistpoty> hellboy195: /me is from Franken (near Erlangen/Nürnberg)
<hellboy195> sistpoty: ah sry. I thought you are from Berlin ^^ /me is from southern Austria
<sistpoty> hellboy195: ah
<paultag> hellboy195: My family is from Hallein, and I have an exchange student in Munchen
<hellboy195> paultag: nice :)
<Legendario> geser, i found a page that says i need ant and java SDK, to build it... does the ant class able to handle it?
<sistpoty> paultag: maybe there some bitesize bugs left, you could look at wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/TODO
<tbf> guess i'll have to change the package's version number from 0.2.0-0ubuntu1~ppa3 to something different, before uploading to REVU?
<hellboy195> sistpoty: what do you want to know about sensors-applet?
<norsetto> night all
<hellboy195> norsetto: night :)
<geser> Legendario: I don't know, I try to avoid cdbs when possible
<sistpoty> hellboy195: does the updated one show the temparatures of the GPU?
<tbf> probably "0.2.0-0ubuntu2"?
<hellboy195> sistpoty: k, still building
<sistpoty> hellboy195: that's what I hope, since it's built with nvidia support now
<sistpoty> jdong: do you happen to know if there is a debootstrap in gutsy-updates (I know, I'm lazy :P)
<jdong> grep 'jdong:.*bluekuja.*' ~/irclogs -R
<jdong> crap
<jdong> sistpoty: gutsy-backports always has the latest
<ScottK> sistpoty: There is
<sistpoty> jdong: excellent, thanks!
<jdong> and while I'm here, anyone heard from bluekuja recently?
<sistpoty> nope
<Legendario> got this: You must specify a valid JAVA_HOME or JAVACMD!
<sistpoty> Legendario: iirc, this should be provided by the right java package... but that was *very* long ago, when I last had seen this
<hellboy195> jdong: it seems that he is fine
<hellboy195> sistpoty: only cpu :(
<sistpoty> :(
<sistpoty> hellboy195: do you have l-r-m installed? and are using the restricted driver?
<jdong> hellboy195: that's what I wanted to know, I hope he's alright, just too busy to contribute to Ubuntu
<hellboy195> jdong: luca phoned him last week
<jdong> hellboy195: that's good to hear
<hellboy195> jdong: well he is my mentor. So *I* miss him ^^
<jdong> I was just worried that he hasn't shown up in IRC for more than a month
<hellboy195> sistpoty: sry. l-r-m?
<jdong> mplayer http://www.computersoc.com/video/radar/22108_ka.wmv
<sistpoty> hellboy195: linux-restricted-modules
<jdong> wow I really suck at focus today
<sistpoty> -something
<hellboy195> siretart: +1 , +1
<sistpoty> damn!
 * sistpoty must install gnome *g*
<hellboy195> jdong: whats the video about?
<hellboy195> sistpoty: gnome should be installed ;)
<jdong> hellboy195: oh it's just a radar encounter with the Valentine One radar detector
<jdong> hellboy195: the guy just wanted to know if his detection distances were normal
<sistpoty> hellboy195: *g*
<hellboy195> jdong: xD, keep contribution to ubuntu! ^^
<hellboy195> sistpoty: I leave soon, if you need me to test it again tomorrow - just ping me
<jdong> :)
<sistpoty> hellboy195: oh, do you have nvidia-settings installed... if so, could you start that and see if that one shows you the GPU temperature?
<Legendario> sistpoty, any hints on how to deal with it?
<sistpoty> others than that, I have no real clue where to fix it w.o. trying myself
<hellboy195> sistpoty: the restricted driver doesn't install the -settings so no, but I can install it ...
<sistpoty> Legendario: what do your build-depends look like?
<Legendario> sistpoty, cdbs, debhelper (>= 5)
<sistpoty> Legendario: you'll need s.th. that provides a java compiler in there... I wouldn't know what actually though (maybe gcj?)
<sistpoty> Legendario: and "ant"
<hellboy195> sistpoty: 47° :)
<sistpoty> hm... damn again *g*
 * sistpoty installs gnome
<hellboy195> sistpoty: gnome should already be installed ^^ xD
<Legendario> sistpoty, gcj and ant?
<sistpoty> heh, not for a kubuntu user (who purged gnome partly once)
<Legendario> only this?
<hellboy195> sistpoty: I don't understand what's so cool about kde/kubuntu
<sistpoty> Legendario: it might be worth a try... but I can't really say that it is sufficient to build a java package with these
<Legendario> sistpoty, what about this package: libjaxp1.3-java-gcj - Java XML parser and transformer APIs (DOM, SAX, JAXP, TrAX)
<tbf> that linda message seems bogous to me: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/gnome-lirc-properties-0802230010/linda
<sistpoty> hellboy195: I found out how to assign a shortcut to launch a shell (back in kde1.something, where it was really hard work)... since then I never switched, so this very shortcut is broken right now :/
<hellboy195> sistpoty: xD ^^
<sistpoty> tbf: yes, it is... linda is quite outdated on revu
<sistpoty> (or rather outdated in general... but she still spots some errors lintian won't find)
<hellboy195> sistpoty: wouldn't it be the best to merge these 2 ?
<slangasek> sistpoty: which errors are those?  I'm sure the lintian maintainers would like to know about them
<tbf> sistpoty: ok - pew
<tbf> :-)
<sistpoty> hellboy195: ask StevenK ;)
<hellboy195> sistpoty: away atm :( ^^
<sistpoty> slangasek: I don't recall right now... and actually my knowledge of these dates back to when linda wasn't outdated yet :P
<slangasek> right, ok :)
<sistpoty> grml... either I'm stupid, or gnome2 is still not installable (note, that I'm one day behind, mirror)
<hellboy195> sistpoty: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ;)
<tbf> pochu: fresh meat: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gnome-lirc-properties :-D
<sistpoty> hm... why is there a gnome-desktop-environment in universe?
<sistpoty> (which fooled me)
<LaserJock> probably from Debian
<sistpoty> it is from debian, but is it needed (meta-package)?
<LaserJock> we sync many metapackages from Debian
<LaserJock> that it is in Universe is the first indicator that it's probably not what you want ;-)
<hellboy195> gn8 :)
<emgent> heya *
<tbf> nite
#ubuntu-motu 2008-02-23
<sistpoty> pochu: just reading the wesnoth FFe... wasn't there trouble in the past, because the Ubuntu version would have needed either an SRU or needed to be degraded?
<pochu> sistpoty: looks like Edgy shipped with an unstable release (1.1.8), but I don't know of such situation
<sistpoty> pochu: ok
<persia> pochu: Could you please coordinate with Rhonda to try to get the eventual 1.4 to be a sync?  There's been a few security issues in the past, and I suspect that lenny will have 1.4, which would help with LTS support.
<persia> (assuming FFe approval)
<pochu> persia: we are already in sync ;)
<pochu> persia: and Rhonda uploads the same day the wesnoth team makes a new release (he contributes upstream I think)
<persia> pochu: That's why I ask.  I was hoping Ubuntu wouldn't be in advance when the release happens :)
<sistpoty> persia: any hints, to ack or rej the FFe?
<pochu> and the Maintainer is a wesnoth developer iirc
<persia> sistpoty: I don't feel I ought influence the motu-release decision, but having similar upstream in an LTS and debian release seems sane to me, and I wouldn't expect a playable 1.5 for at least 6 months, if not a year.
<persia> (oh, and 1.3.18 is an RC, although this is not clear from the versioning)
<pochu> that's in the bug report :)
<pochu> 13 development releases, 3 beta releases and one RC so far
<sistpoty> thanks persia! (and no, I'm not influenced but rather ask for insights that I'm not having... which I gues should be motu-release duty ;)
<pochu> and the changes in the RC are really small
<Legendario> i would appreciate if someone could make a review on my packages on REVU: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=odfviewer and http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=sive
<persia> pochu: slomo: Thanks!  That's a great step forward towards having MIDI work.
<pochu> persia: thanks to you for packaging wildmidi ;)
<pochu> persia: did you see the TODO in the changelog? ;-)
<persia> pochu: Actually, slomo deserves more credit than I: I just wrapped upstream in CDBS.
<pochu> persia: you both deserve it, and you both have it
<persia> I did see the TODO.  I'm not sure where that should happen, nor how to handle the various different ways that midi files are currently stored.
<pochu> persia: and you ITP'ed it and are the maintainer, which is great too
<jdong> ScottK: is there any reason bug 184614 is set fix committed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 184614 in gutsy-backports "Please backport f-spot 0.4.1 from hardy" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/184614
<pochu> persia: perhaps "grep x-bzip ext/bz2/gstbz2dec.c" is helpful
<Legendario> does anyone know this make error: [build-stamp] Error 2 ?
<slangasek> Legendario: that by itself doesn't tell you what the error was
<persia> pochu: Part of the problem is getting the MIME detection to work.  It might be acceptable to force "audio/midi", but "audio/x-midi" is still popular, and there are heaps of files that are listed as text/plain or text/html.
<persia> Legendario: That means that the last call by make returned an error code of "2", rather than the expected "0", and so make quit.  Check the previous entry.
<persia> pochu: Also, I'm not sure we have the infrastructure in place to correctly define what files should be considered "audio/midi" when they are found on the filesystem, rather than hinted by something passing Content-Type: (browser, mailreader, etc.)
<persia> pochu: Or am I looking at a much more invasive and general issue than that implied by your TODO?
<Legendario> here it is the whole thing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57009/
<persia> Legendario: Your issue is with lines 121 and 122, and the error comes with line 123.  Likely you have a variable unset or set to an unexpected value.
<Legendario> persia, which folder are the kernel modules installed?
<crimsun_> /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<persia> Legendario: Typically /lib/modules/`uname -r` (or, used in a makefile, "/lib/modules/$(shell uname -r)/")
<pochu> persia: no, you may be right. I didn't know midi was used for other things than midi sound files
<persia> pochu: MIDI is really an events-based wire transport protocol.  A midi sound file is some encoding of a set of wire stream events, which is than translated into sounds by a tone generator.
<pochu> persia: oh, that's... really new to me :)
<persia> For the most common standard portable format, .mid and .midi are commonly used extensions, and it should be MIME-type audio/midi but I'm just not sure that everything is in place for various file consumers at this point.
<persia> pochu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MIDI is a reasonable overview.  MIDI is typically used external to computers for either music generation or control systems (e.g. moving platforms, lights, etc.).  With computers used as sequencers, it became good to have a common file format to share event streams.
<Legendario> persia, let's see if this solves it
<persia> pochu: I believe that both timidity and wildmidi support all of SMF, XMF, and RIFF, but I've not investigated deeply enough to determine the right answer (my interest is more in realtime MIDI control, which spills into soundfonts, which spills into fixing the "no MIDI by default" problem)
<Legendario> persia, got the same error... do u have the any idea?
<Legendario> i am trying to pack this package: http://wiki.mediati.org/R5u870#Compiling
<persia> Legendario: Perhaps there is no makefile in the modules directory?  I'd suggest entering your clean chroot, pulling the build dependencies manually, starting the build with debuild, and checking to see the state of the chroot at the point of failure.
<sistpoty> ah... gnome feels so wrong *g*
<jdong> sistpoty: :)
 * sistpoty is still having troubles with gnome *g*
<sistpoty> ls
<emgent> :)
<V3nd3tt4> sorry for my newbie question, If I build gstreamer-0.10.15, but I want to edit the description(because is too short, I must re-build the package ?
<ScottK> jdong: I didn't set it that way.
<jdong> ScottK: ok thanks, that's all I needed to know.
<jdong> ScottK: btw what do you think about maintainer field, -backports vs -motu?
<jdong> I personally don't care either way at this point
<ScottK> I'd say backports, particularly for a Main backport, but I wouldn't remunge it if it's already munged once.
<jdong> ScottK: ok, then I think jeromeg's debdiff for brasero is good for sponsorship
<ScottK> K
<jdong> ScottK: any particular status or process you'd like me to follow to communicate source-change backports?
<pochu> V3nd3tt4: why do you want to edit the description?
<ScottK> jdong: Just subscribe me on the bugs I guess.
<jdong> ScottK: sounds good :)
<V3nd3tt4> pochu: When I build the debian package (because is a test) I insert a short description for the gstreamer0.10.15 and plugin-base-0.10.15 and I want to do a good description
<persia> pochu: Are you sure you want to close the timidity task?  We're still not shipping libgsttimidity.so, although it exists upstream, which would require someone to adjust timidity.  On the other hand, this may be a different bug.
<pochu> V3nd3tt4: then yes, you need to update debian/control{.in} and rebuild the package
<V3nd3tt4> pochu: thanks for your reply and sorry for my english and newbie question :P
<pochu> persia: I closed it since we now have midi support... feel free to reopen it if you think it's an RFS
<persia> RFS?
<pochu> err, RFP
<jdong> ScottK: for source-change backports, would you like an existing ubuntu motu maintainer: field to be mangled, or left as-is?
<jdong> (I'm leaning towards left as-is)
<pochu> V3nd3tt4: anytime. If you can improve the description, feel free to send a patch :)
 * jdong laughs at the tag XSBC-Orig-Orig-Maintainer that just passed through his head :D
<pochu> lol
<persia> pochu: No, you're likely right.  I'll consider the missing libgsttimidity.so a different bug, but not yet even firmly enough wishlist to bother reporting.
<V3nd3tt4> pochu: of course
<pochu> persia: hmm, I guess a 'clone' feature in Launchpad would be useful in this case
<persia> pochu: Maybe, but maybe not.  I think the original reporter's primary issue is now resolved.  Getting clean and proper MIDI support across the distribution (including libgsttimidity.so) seems more spec material to me (or just unspec'd feature goal, if someone does the work).  There are a large number of packages affected, and each needs different tweaking.  Maybe for the next LTS :)
 * persia wants libSDL-midi to be able to control vegastrike from a low-end mixer board, or use a Tenori-on to play virtual chess on a projector
 * sistpoty wants to have time to play vegastrike again *g*
<persia> heh
<pochu> persia: next LTS is quite far, what about intrepid? :)
 * ScottK wants it to eat my vegetables for me so I don't have to do it to set a good example for the kids
<pochu> ScottK: that would be hard to implement ;)
 * ScottK wants.
<ScottK> Implementation details are left to the programmers.
<persia> pochu: I've only hit a couple of my release goals for hardy, mostly concentrating on REVU for the open window, and will be chasing other things.  Maybe someone else will hit it, but the couple people I know are working on MIDI are looking more at getting the next generation of synths and effects generators into the archive, and putting together an integrated sound generation suite.  Once that is accomplished, I would expect a spread from creator-
<persia> Err.  That likely hit the buffer: "...putting together an integrated sound generation suite.  Once that is accomplished, I would expect a spread from creator-oriented materials to user-oriented materials (J), followed by cleanup, testing, and integration with other distros (K), followed by a comprehensive solution for MIDI for all installs (L)."
<pochu> What does J, K and L stand for? :)
<persia> pochu: intrepid+2, +2, and +3.
<persia> s/2/1/1
<pochu> persia: sound generation suite, as in something similar to Jokosher?
<pochu> ah, ok
<sistpoty> as long as HW midi will work for me OOTB, this all sounds sane :) (and I do have a keyboard, but cannot play it *g*)
<persia> pochu: Not at all.  jokosher may be one part of it, but it's essentially a recording, sequencing, and (limited) mastering tool.  It's not enough on it's own.  Examples of the sort of thing I mean would be having jokosher use LASH to store the session, and use LV2, DSSI, etc. to call out for effects, etc. (all of which would also share the LASH session), with seamless integration into a mastering tool for CD production.
 * pochu isn't very familiar with sounds other than pop music
<persia> sistpoty: gstreamer-midi won't do that for you.  You likely either need timidity to have sane defaults, or use something like qsynth or zynaddsubfx for now.  intrepid ought have a fairly large suite of softsynths, and better coordination to get them working (and e.g. allow easy channel splitting so you can play woodwinds against brass).
<sistpoty> heh, and it still won't help me play my keyboard w.o. practice *g*
<persia> sistpoty: It's really up to you: keyboarding or vegastrike.  As much as MIDI programming interests me, I don't expect to let you combine them until intrepid+1 :)
<emgent> hi persia :)
 * ScottK2 tries out the new send an attachment via email to LP feature ...
<jdong> ScottK2: I braindumped a proposal for a source-change backport procedure on the Backports wiki page, if you have some time I'd appreciate feedback:
<jdong> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#head-ef8cfa47259137092769be75f623d52e8f9ab352
<ScottK2> jdong: I'm subscribed to the page.  Just read the diff.  Thank you for not adding a "Bug ScottK until he uploads it" step.
<jdong> ScottK2: hehe the thought crossed my mind then I decided to spare your soul ;-)
 * jdong looks at this Firefox backport again
<ScottK2> It sounded generally reasonable, but I'd add the debdiff should have justification for modified dependencies.  e.g. changed build dep on foo from foo 0.5 to 0.3, as a result function bar is missing, but it's a good backport because ...
 * ScottK2 aint doing that one.
<jdong> ScottK2: I was unsure whether or not justification belongs on Launchpad or in the debdiff... I eventually concluded that it might cause the changelog to be too wordy
<jdong> what do you think?
 * jdong goes raid the Firefox bzr branch for patches :)
 * ScottK2 reviews his bug sent in with attachments and files a bug on launchpad
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: What'd it eat?
<ScottK2> jdong: I see your point.  debian/changelog needs to have enough info to be sensible on it's own.
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: The text of the file I attached is in the main bug, not attached.
<Fujitsu> That sounds ugly.
<ScottK2> Yeah.  Certainly violates the principal of least suprise.
<ScottK2> Probably the approved design.
<Fujitsu> Probably.
<Fujitsu> Which bug?
<sistpoty> so I couldn't attach a png icon by mail?
<ScottK2> Excuse me if I'm a little grumpy about LP bugs.
<ScottK2> I started yesterday with a long conversation about a bug 'fix' that ended up on "Yes, the 'fix' isn't actually a fix, but we don't really care."
<persia> sistpoty: Lots of LP bits check MIME type.  image/png likely wouldn't be pulled as text.
<ScottK2> persia: Why would it pull any attachments in at all?
<ScottK2> Stunningly bad design.
<ScottK2> I wouldn't make any assumptions at all about it not sucking in a particular way.
<Fujitsu> Is the list of blacklisted attachments available anywhere? I can't find it.
<ScottK2> It's certainly not on the feature page telling me I can do this now.
 * ScottK2 is having trouble in this one deciding to bet on bad design or bad implementation.
<persia> (just guessing randomly) ScottK, in part because RFC1521 is annoying.  Everything is an attachment, so it is the responsibility of the parser to determine which parts are "message" and which "attachment".  From what I understand, RFC 2045 helps with this, but I don't think it is "solved", and I don't think the LP MIME parser is based on a common library (as I don't know of a common library).
<Fujitsu> Ah, it lists three categories on UsingMaloneEmail, but doesn't exactly say how they're determine.
<pochu> good night folks
 * persia can understand specs being private pre-release, but would like them to become public when the feature becomes public, for testing and review.
<ScottK2> persia: This is a problem that's well solved in many MUA implementations.  I decline to give them a pass because the RFCs are hard to read.
<ScottK2> Heya bddebian
<Fujitsu> persia: It'd be particularly nice if stuff like this was public pre-release, as it can't be tested on ege.
<Fujitsu> *edge
<Fujitsu> My d key is failing :(
<persia> ScottK: Maybe.  I've used several MUA implementations that did it badly, from the simply awkward to the stunningly unusable.  Anyway, I suspect the problem is related to testing, rather than just being bad on the face of it.
<ScottK2> Well I've not had any trouble in a long time with any that were not developed in Redmond.
<persia> Fujitsu: Yes.  That was precisely why I gave up porting mass-bug to LP: I could only test against production.  For now, mass-bug spams the BTS...
<Fujitsu> I like Outlook's attachments.
<Fujitsu> TNEF FTW.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<bddebian> Hi ScottK
<ScottK2> This one could have easily been tested on dogfood.
<Fujitsu> Does dogfood email?
<Fujitsu> Or accept email?
<ScottK2> I can't imagine a more basic thing to test with this new feature.
<ScottK2> Dunno, but it's the test site, right?
<Fujitsu> dogfood is largely for Soyuz testing, anyway.
<ScottK2> Ah
<persia> bddebian: I'm planning another review for wx2.4 in the next day or two.  Did you ever figure out what was happening with your patch for newpki-client?
<sistpoty> hi bddebian
<persia> Fujitsu: neither dogfood nor staging worked for me in feisty.  I haven't tested since.
<Fujitsu> I know staging doesn't.
<bddebian> persia: No, I never heard back from the maintainer again. :-(  I'll look to see if I still have it around but I think it was on my HD that died :-(
<bddebian> Heya sistpoty
<ScottK2> Well any project of non-trivial complexity that doesn't have a wuite for testing is either in need of very high powered engineering or fundamentally broken
<emgent> one question: i was try to merge firebird2.0 and i was solved conflicts, but when i do debdiff i saw .po* changes introduced by debian.
<Fujitsu> demo might, but it uses the prouction codebase.
<bddebian> persia: Did you see that survex got "fixed" in Debian though?
<emgent> if i try to build with new.dsc working fine
<emgent> and compile fine, but debdiff dont work
<pochu> ScottK2: btw can you ACK bug 193953 for gst-plugins-good0.10? There's a changelog.diff attached. The update is just a one bug fix.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193953 in gst-plugins-ugly0.10 "Please update gst-plugins to 0.10.7" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193953
<emgent> some idea?
<persia> bddebian: :(  OK.  If you have a chance soon, I'll try to pull it.  If not, I'll see if I can decipher what was intended.
<emgent> persia, some idea? :)
<persia> And yes, I saw your note about survex: brightened my whole day.
<bddebian> How do I stop the generated maintainer scripts from running ldconfig?
<ScottK2> pochu: If it's just bugfix it doesn't need an ack.
<sistpoty> ScottK2: actually, I must admit, that I'm quite ok with LP recently... imho, it was much worse earlier
<pochu> ScottK2: it's for main :)
<ScottK2> Ah
<ScottK2> pochu: I'm not touching Main stuff that starts with a G.  I know nothing near enough about it.
<persia> bddebian: Why don't you want to run ldconfig?
<pochu> ScottK2: hehe
<emgent> why debdiff introduce to my result.debdiff debian translation indtroduced?
<bddebian> persia: W: muine: postinst-has-useless-call-to-ldconfig
<pochu> ScottK2: ok no worries.
<ScottK2> sistpoty: I think they put way to much into features (a significant fraction of are misfeatures of some sort) and not nearly enough into making it a reliable, usable system.
<persia> bddebian: Ah.  Yes.  I suspect you want the buildlog with DH_VERBOSE := 1
<persia> (in other words, I don't know)
<bddebian> Well where I'm confused a little is that it does create shared libraries in /usr/lib/muine but meebey told me not to call makeshlibs.  I'm not sure why.
<ScottK2> sistpoty: This one I find their response inexplicable.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/137448
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137448 in malone "New UI is confusing and counter inuitive for changing affected package" [High,Confirmed]
<persia> bddebian: You don't want to call makeshlibs because they are plugins that will be loaded at runtime, rather than things the linker needs to enfore.
<ScottK2> sistpoty: It's basically we didn't fix your issue, but added a couple of little triangles, so be happy.
 * ScottK2 wants the pre-beta U/I back.
<ScottK2> It was faster and cleaner and generally more usable.
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: Was the content-disposition set properly on the bug you filed?
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: What do you mean?
<persia> ScottK: The RFC822 header Content-Disposition: in your mail
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: LP is only meant to take the attachment as an attachment if it's not Content-Disposition: inline, but attachment.
<bddebian> Oh, I have the newpki patch on my local windows box
<ScottK2> Content-Disposition: attachment; filename="diffstat.txt"
<sistpoty> ScottK2: didn't read the whole but... but I must admit that a) I very often wrongly click on "affects" when I want to change status and b) that the old way was complete and utter bs ;)
<Fujitsu> ScottK2: OK, so it is YALPB.
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: Yes it way
<persia> bddebian: It's the copy from your windows box that I was having trouble applying :(
<bddebian> persia: I know but at least I have it :-)
<persia> bddebian: It's also in the BTS :)
<bddebian> Oh, I actually remembered to submit it didn't I.. Heh
<ScottK2> Fujitsu: I put the message source in the bug so they can see that.  Good point.
 * Fujitsu grumbles at the gfortran transition, and tries to look further into it this afternoon.
<jdong> WHOO it didn't FTBFS this time :)
<ScottK2> jdong: Ship it.
<jdong> (wow check out that confidence in my voice)
<jdong> ScottK2: haha lemme put that in the Packaging Perversion Archive...
 * jdong first volunteers his own Firefox profile to this evil experiment
 * Fujitsu takes cover.
<ScottK2> jdong: If you haven't go look up what wikipedia says PPA stands for.
<ScottK2> jdong: Are you sure this brasero thing is ready to go?  I see it's in dep wait for one arch and FTBFS on another for Hardy.
<jdong> ScottK2: amd64/i386/ppc are all fine, hppa FTBFS'es on half of the planet anyway...
<ScottK2> Dep wait for IA64.
<ScottK2> jdong: I commented in the bug.  Please comment back.
<sistpoty> ScottK2: btw, thanks for your excellent work at motu-release. I guess we might have lost control w.o. you by now!
<nxvl> what is the logic behind man pages numbers?
<nxvl> which number belogns to what
<ScottK2> sistpoty: Thanks.  You've been doing good work too.  Asking for a diff of the symbols was a great idea on the one telepathy lib
<ScottK2> nxvl: man man
<sistpoty> ScottK2: well, I must admit that I've been procrastinating at work *g*
<ScottK2> ;-)
<nxvl> ScottK2: there is explained? thnx
<ScottK2> nxvl: Yes
<emgent> ScottK2, one question: i was try to merge firebird2.0 and pbuilted fine, but debdiff include stupid .po* changes imported by debian
<emgent> clean method to clean debdiff ?
<sistpoty> good night everyone
<ScottK2> good night sistpoty
<emgent> ScottK2,  http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/~emgent/security_fix/a.debdiff
<ScottK2> emgent: Generally you can edit those out of the debdiff, but it depends.
 * ScottK2 looks
<emgent> this is a debdiff, but include debian .po*
<emgent> changelog: http://rafb.net/p/tAV6eo67.html
<emgent> if i try to build with .dsc working fine (i have .deb)
<emgent> but debdiff it's not cleaned.
<emgent> some idea?
<ScottK2> Edit the debdiff.
<ScottK2> That's what I've always done.
<emgent> i'm think to use filterdiff -x '*\.po*' a.debdiff > b.debdiff
<ScottK2> Should work.
<emgent> ok thanks
 * ScottK2 just uses vim, but you pick your tools
<emgent> heheh sure!
<emgent> :P
<persia> ScottK; I'd encourage you to look at editdiff as a vim wrapper: it can help with the line number calculations, etc.
<ScottK2> persia: Thanks.
<ScottK2> In this particular case it's removing complete files from the diff, so it's pretty easy.
<persia> Yeah, for that editdiff doesn't help.  vim is good, as are filterdiff, emacs diff handling, and a well written call to awk :)
<jdong> HA! victory is mine.
<jdong> I did get it to work :)
<jdong> now I await victims^Wtesters
<emgent> persia, ehehe
<emgent> done i have two upload on hold :P
<bddebian> persia: I'm re-doing the patch by hand now.  If it still doesn't work, I'm done.. :-(
<persia> bddebian: That's fine.  I'm happy to chase the corner bits, but as your patch looked like it ought work, but I couldn't apply it at all, I wanted your help getting it into sane shape.
<bddebian> Yeah, I have no idea why it doesn't apply.. :-(
<bddebian> persia: Oh if you get bored I have a game debugging issue for you ;-P
<persia> bddebian: I need a new case: I only have about 10 minutes of GL before I have to stop it.  If it's not GL, I'd be happy to take a look (but may not find it until tomorrow or so)
<bddebian> persia: I packaged up the new attal and finally got rpath to work but it keeps segfaulting on me :-(
<persia> bddebian: Excellent.  That's the point I can actually find something.  Is the new version in SVN?
<bddebian> persia: yes and also on mentors I think
<persia> bddebian: I can't find it on mentors, but I'll pull from SVN later, and try to get it to segfault, and see if I can make the code a little more defensive.
<bddebian> Sweet, thanks man
<persia> Any suggestions on a test case to crash it?
<bddebian> Start it. ;-)
<emgent> omg impossible...
<bddebian> Actually I think as soon as I tried to open a scenario it barfed
<emgent> if i pbuilt .dsc work fine, if i try to apply debdiff cleaned faild.
<emgent> uhm..
<persia> bddebian: That sounds like it won't be hard :)
<jetsaredim> how do I go about building a package for both gutsy and hardy?
<jetsaredim> into my ppa
<ScottK> jetsaredim: #launchpad is the place for PPA questions.
<emgent> ScottK, problem persist
<emgent> if i use new-ubuntu.dsc for build work fine, but debdiff give error on apply.
<emgent> but i dont saw the problem, strange..
<ScottK> emgent: Did you remove all the po files from the debdiff?
<emgent> yep
<emgent> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12160087/hardy_firebird2.0_2.0.3.12981.ds1-5ubuntu1.debdiff
<emgent> it's cleaned, same change by hand in firebird2.0 directory
<emgent> but i pbuilt ubuntu-new.dsc work fine
<emgent> if i try to apply this debdiff give me an error
<emgent> very strage.
<emgent> i worked on more merges but i dont saw this strage situation..
<emgent> if i dont solve this night, i will as to pitti monday
<emgent> ScottK, you have some idea?
<emgent> i think tht if someone upload by .changes there isnt problem
<emgent> it's debdiff the true problem.
<ScottK> emgent: Why are the patches your debian/changelog says you removed in the debdiff?
<emgent> it's conflict
<emgent> i just remove coflict in debian/patches/series
<emgent> according to keescook and Luca Falavigna
<emgent> but i dont delete .patch
<emgent> if you saw changelog explain well, edit is only in debian/patches/series
<emgent> +  * debian/patches/series
<emgent> +    - removed ubuntu-port-hppa.patch FTBFS and disable.
<emgent> +    - removed ubuntu-port-ia64.patch FTBFS and disable.
<emgent> emgent@flybox:~/Ubuntu/Merges/firebird2.0$ ls /var/cache/pbuilder/result |grep firebird2.0
<emgent> firebird2.0_2.0.3.12981.ds1-5ubuntu1.diff.gz
<emgent> firebird2.0_2.0.3.12981.ds1-5ubuntu1.dsc
<emgent> firebird2.0_2.0.3.12981.ds1-5ubuntu1_i386.changes
<emgent> firebird2.0_2.0.3.12981.ds1.orig.tar.gz
<emgent> firebird2.0-classic_2.0.3.12981.ds1-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<emgent> firebird2.0-common_2.0.3.12981.ds1-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<emgent> firebird2.0-dev_2.0.3.12981.ds1-5ubuntu1_all.deb
<emgent> firebird2.0-doc_2.0.3.12981.ds1-5ubuntu1_all.deb
<emgent> firebird2.0-examples_2.0.3.12981.ds1-5ubuntu1_all.deb
<emgent> firebird2.0-super_2.0.3.12981.ds1-5ubuntu1_i386.deb
<emgent> emgent@flybox:~/Ubuntu/Merges/firebird2.0$
<emgent> (sorry for little flood)
<emgent> i try to build it in my PPA
<emgent> (too)
<emgent> Accepted:
<emgent>  OK: firebird2.0_2.0.3.12981.ds1.orig.tar.gz
<emgent>  OK: firebird2.0_2.0.3.12981.ds1-5ubuntu1.diff.gz
<emgent>  OK: firebird2.0_2.0.3.12981.ds1-5ubuntu1.dsc
<emgent>      -> Component: main Section: misc
<emgent> ScottK, some good idea? :P
<ScottK> Then your changelog is confusing me.  I thought it meant you'd removed them.
<emgent> removed conflict
<emgent> in debian/patches/series
<emgent> if you have little bit time try to merge firebird2.0
<emgent> i used grab_merge.sh
<emgent> it's all ok when solve conflicts but debdiff that result isnt clean and dont work.
<persia> emgent: I'd recommend you manage merge diffs manually.  One of the big reasons we don't automerge is that there are subtleties involved that require human-level intelligence.
<emgent> persia, sure i saw that
<emgent> anyway it's late (5.33 am)
<emgent> i will work on this later :P
<emgent> persia, in PPA builted fine amd64 i386 lpia (saw mail now) :P
<kdub> i want to try making debdiffs, but cant seem to find a good way to find 'bitesized' bugs, any help?
<persia> kdub: Have you tried searching for the bitesize tag?
<kdub> i think my problem is that i dont know how to look for tags... :-[
<persia> kdub: They should show on the left from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<kdub> ah. there we go thanks persia
 * jdong grumbles about mono's svn taking 8 minutes to log
<desertc> I would like to help in testing the 08.04 features now that they are frozen.  Is that effort being done by MOTU or -QA ?
<desertc> Probably the QA team now that I think about it more.  :)
<warp10> Good morning!
<Iulian> Good morning.
<phoenix24> Hi!
<phoenix24> I'm trying to build a package, using "debuild -b"
<phoenix24> but always fails stating: secret key not found.
<phoenix24> I managed doing: debuild -b -k<pbulic-key-id>
<phoenix24> is that ok ?
<phoenix24> ERROR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4914/
<slangasek> it's ok, but you'll find after a while that it's annoying to have to repeatedly do by hand.  The error means that the string in your changelog does not precisely match the name on your GPG key
<slangasek> so you should either update your GPG key to add a UID that matches, or you should update the value of your DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME variables to match your key
<phoenix24> I've updated the env variables: DEBEMAIL & DEBFULLNAME.
<phoenix24> How do i update GPG Key to match UID ?
<persia> phoenix24: Do you have a comment for the matching identity on the GPG key?
<phoenix24> Yes! comment => (phoenix24)
<phoenix24> persia: what shall I reset it to ?
<persia> phoenix24: I think it's Name (comment), but I'm momentarily forgetting the appropriate gpg call to extract it.
<slangasek> gpg --edit-key <keyID>; adduid; add a new UID that includes just your name and email with no comment
<persia> That works too :)
<persia> Hah.  Yes.  It's `gpg --list-public-keys <keyid>` to find out what you have to match.
<phoenix24> running `gpg --list-public-keys <keyid> : gives uid                  Chaitanya Sharma (phoenix24) <csharma24@gmail.com>
<persia> phoenix24: You need a perfect match between the changelog entry and that output.  I'd recommend adding a new identity without the comment (as previously suggested), but adjusting your changelog works as well.
<phoenix24> Works absolutely fine!
<phoenix24> thanks persia slangasek !!
<phoenix24> While doing a => bzr commit -m "* enable sh build.sh to build the .xpi" debian/rules
<phoenix24> ERROR : bzr: ERROR: Path(s) are not versioned: debian/rules
<Fujitsu> phoenix24: bzr add debian/rules
<phoenix24> Fujitsu, Does this commit to the Upstream ? or my local bzr repo ?
<tbf> hi, is there a chance, that someone reviews http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gnome-lirc-properties - despite the feature freeze?
<tbf> a modern UI for configuring LIRC powered remote controls should be quite useful for Hardy - imho
<tbf> https://code.fluendo.com/remotecontrol/trac/browser/trunk/help/C/figures
<joejaxx> phoenix24: if you do bzr add and bzr commit -m .... then your local repo
<phoenix24> joejaxx: thanks!
<joejaxx> phoenix24: but if you bzr push to a location that might be upstream for example a bzr repository on launchpad with bzr push location hee than yes
<joejaxx> kndgkdjfn
<phoenix24> ok
<joejaxx> s/hee\ than/then/g
<joejaxx> phoenix24: you are most welcome
<proppy> oy
<db-keen> How are tests supposed to be packaged? I'm seeing a variety of current practices.
<persia> db-keen: What sort of test?
<db-keen> persia: tests for a specific package
<persia> db-keen: Do you mean validity tests to ensure the code is correct?  Tests to make sure the output is correct?  Tests to make sure the compilation was successful?  Tests for the user to apply to input to see how the package will manage it?  Tests to see if input meets a standard defined in a package?  Tests to see if the user understands the concepts presented in the package?  Tests to see if the user has a given piece of knowledge as part of an e
<joejaxx> phoenix24: it was cut off
<joejaxx> bah
<joejaxx> persia: *
<joejaxx> persia: Tests to see if the user has a given piece of knowledge as part of an e
<persia> joejaxx: That's OK.  The remainder may safely be deduced :)
<joejaxx> btw good morning persia :D
<joejaxx> persia: lol ;)
<db-keen> mostly code correctness
<db-keen> my apologies for being so vague
<persia> db-keen: I wouldn't bother packaging those at all, just rather run the suite once against the package to make sure it wasn't hopelessly buggy before uploading.  You might want to look at the autopackage test for some targets that can be used to optionally test during build.
<persia> Of course, if you patch the code, it's nice to also patch the tests so that if someone else downloads the source they can still use the test suite.
<persia> Err.  autopkgtest.  Sorry :)
<proppy> gm persia!
<hellboy195> persia: if you have time you may want to look at bug 163603 otherwise bug 193649 is worthless :( Debian Maintainer hasn't answered yet
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 163603 in axiom "FTBFS: axiom_20050901-9ubuntu1 on hardy/i386" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/163603
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193649 in axiom "Merge axiom 20050901-10 from Debian(Unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193649
<persia> hellboy195: Why do we have two open merge bugs?  I'd suggest 193649 is duplicate to 163603, and that 163603 needs a description edit and a new attachment.
<db-keen> I couldn't seem to find documentation for how to use autopkgtest or a home page, only the descriptions of what it does.
<hellboy195> persia: the first one only says that there is a FTBFS. 1 -2 weeks ago new debian revision arrived so I wanted to merge it but found out that it FTBFS and found that bug report
<persia> db-keen: Install the package and read the adt-run manpage or look in /usr/share/doc/autopkgtest.  If that's not enough, I'm not sure where else to direct you, and will fall back to my suggestion that you not worry about the tests for now.
<db-keen> I'm working on a packager for Ruby programs, and up until now, I've been ignoring tests. Almost every Ruby project has them, and for libraries intended for use by other developers especially, I feel programmers would be much more comfortable if they could see the tests run, but I suppose I can let it go...
<persia> hellboy195: Sorry.  Misread them.  Does 193649 also fix 163603?
<db-keen> thanks for your help
<persia> db-keen: Understood, but autopkgtest is really the only thing in place to automate testing, and I don't believe it is run on the buildds.
<hellboy195> persia: nope. that's the problem. 20050901-9ubuntu1 built fine under feisty. but if you try to rebuild it on hardy it FTBFS and als the new -10 one. But it seems that Debian folks didn't have a problem to build it
<persia> Your other option is to run make test during the build (or whatever the rake equivalent is, if using rake), to verify the compiled code does what is expected.  I'm not sure if that is typically in build: or install:
<persia> hellboy195: Ah.  No point uploading it until there is one bug that fixes them both.  Looks like there's something wrong with the linking for OUT.o, but determining what requires digging into the build tree.  I would guess a missing build-dep would be a likely candidate.
 * Hobbsee waves
<hellboy195> persia: Well I looked at it, geser looked at it. We have no idea :( Debian Maintainer isn't answering, so I thought I ask you.
<persia> hellboy195: Ah.  What did you discover when you were looking for code.o in the build tree?
<hellboy195> persia: buh, AFAIK I didn't look at code.o, we were looking at the rules file, the end of the build log ,..
 * hellboy195 is away for lunch
<persia> hellboy195: The buildlog in 163603 points at the inability to find a file.  I haven't tried a local build.  Enjoy your lunch.
<geser> persia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4800/ is the log where the output from the build is redirected to
<persia> geser: This is different than the log from http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10461076/axiom.buildlog  Is it a different problem?
<geser> persia: that's the same error. That seems to be the reason why the OUT.NRLIB/code.o file is missing
 * persia is having difficulty with the syntax of out.spad.pamphlet
<persia> Am I reading this correctly, that the documentation is used to generate list which is then compiled?
<persia> s/list/lisp/
<persia> Hmm..  Locally I fail on src/interp/category.boot.pamphlet, which is a different FTBFS.
<geser> on amd64? I got there a different FTBFS than in the i386 pbuilder (that from the bug I could reproduce on i386)
<persia> Yes, on amd64.  Looks like a build system error to me (but checking the i386 output).
<persia> Odd.  The amd64 issue appears to be related to moving something from the interpreter directory to the autoload directory, whereas the i386 issue appears to be a syntax error in the generated source.  This package involves far too much magic.  Testing a sid build of sid source now to see if that helps shed any light.
<polopolo> hello, I need some help
<polopolo> I did the packageguide with hello, but when i do debuild it says:
<polopolo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57047/
<polopolo> can someone help me?
<persia> polopolo: Do you have a Makefile in /home/paul/hello/hello-debhelper-2.1.1/ ?
<polopolo> no
<polopolo> howo can I get one?
<polopolo> how can I get one?
<persia> That seems to be the source of the error.  You might need to run configure:, but I would have expected that call to be in debian/rules
<persia> (and someone ought internationalise dpkg-source)
<RainCT> ScottK: uh.. where did you see the grab-revu script?
<polopolo> so I need to run configure on hello-debhelper-2.1.1?
<persia> RainCT: It is in the root directory of the source package.
 * persia agrees that dget works just fine
<RainCT> persia: ah, right, might be. thanks
<persia> polopolo: Maybe.
<polopolo> well, ok , I gonna do that
<persia> polopolo: Can you post your debian/rules?
<polopolo> ok
 * RainCT is sure there are better ways to calm down than filling my mail box, btw :P
<polopolo> hmmmm, maby I found the problem
<persia> RainCT: filling your mailbox?  I thought everything was filed as bugs on LP.
<RainCT> yes
<polopolo> I gonna try it again
<persia> polopolo: Also, just out of curiosity, was the make output Dutch?
<RainCT> ScottK: on what architecture are you?
<polopolo> there is some dutch yes
<polopolo> does not work :(
<polopolo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57048/
<spectie> hey there all
<spectie> is there any point in me putting in a sync request for a very simple package this late in the freeze ?
<persia> polopolo: Hmm.  Strange.  That looks almost exactly like the debian/rules for the version of the package in the archive.
<persia> spectie: Only if it fixes a bug
<spectie> ok, it doesn't
<persia> spectie: It's unlikely to be approved then.
<spectie> there was one approved last week that i put in
<spectie> but have the circumstances changed since then ?
<polopolo> persia: so what should I do?
<persia> Circumstances oughtn't have changed since the 15th, but there are different sorts of sync.  Adding a new package, or pulling a new upstream version requires a freeze exception, which ought show it achieves some goal necessary for hardy.  A simple package update to fix some bugs is welcome, whether by sync or by direct upload.
<persia> polopolo: I'm not sure how to guide you.  You are calling ./configure in your build, but it doesn't seem to be creating your Makefile.  Maybe you have a leftover "build" file?
<spectie> persia, ok
<spectie> i might try putting it through anyway
<polopolo> persia: I did excacly what it says here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<persia> polopolo: Understood.  Still, your build log indicates that you aren't calling configure during your build, but it is in your rules, which confuses me.
<polopolo> persia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57049/ mayby this was the problem?
<polopolo> nothing
<persia> polopolo: Ah.  Yes.  You want to add the debian/ directory to the unpacked source tarball.
<DktrKranz> \sh_away, I've a possible fix for bug 185513 (and some of the segfaults reported recently). Mind if I upload a new revision or do you plan to make additional changes?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185513 in wine "Wine packages overly large" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185513
<persia> DktrKranz: You might also want to check with YokoZar on that (who, despite the changelogs, is very active on that package, if not the primary maintainer)
<DktrKranz> persia, thanks.
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: today is saturday :P
<DktrKranz> hellboy195, and alpha 5 is over
<hellboy195> persia: already testet axiom with sid build?
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: yeah. so you know what it means
<persia> hellboy195: layer 21 of 23 complete
<hellboy195> persia: here it stopps at 0 of 23 complete :)
<persia> hellboy195: Yep.  I suspect that building the sid source on sid will succeed, which will be fairly frustrating.  I'm not familiar with building lisp from documentation, and then compiling it, which makes fixing this a large learning experience.
<persia> I'm really not certain I'll find a solution, but I'm beginning to doubt that at least one of the changes is required.
<hellboy195> persia: damn! And the debian maintainer ignores us -.-
<persia> hellboy195: Hard to blame that, if we did something odd to break a perfectly working package.
<hellboy195> persia: well -9ubuntu1 built fine under feisty so it's really strange
<DktrKranz> hellboy195, which one?
<persia> Yep.  I can build 20050901-10 in a sid chroot without any problems.  One of the build-dependencies is different somehow, which might need working around, or might be a bug there that needs fixing.
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: axiom
<persia> hellboy195: Lots of changes since feisty.  The FTBFS list changes for every release (both new failures and new successes)
<hellboy195> persia: unfortunately
<DktrKranz> hellboy195, is FTBFS log the same of the one from lpia?
<polopolo> persia: about whatyou say 30 min ago, do I need to unpackage the source file in hello-debhelper-2.2?
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: lpia log?
<persia> polopolo: That might be the easiest thing to do to compare your efforts against the archive.  I didn't see any obvious differences, but I didn't run diff.
<DktrKranz> hellboy195, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/axiom/20050901-9ubuntu1/+build/522011
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: yep
<persia> DktrKranz: amd64 gets s different error.
<DktrKranz> I'll try on i386 then
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: you don't need to. We already did
<DktrKranz> ah, ok.
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: but you can check my beagle debdiff if you want ^^
<DktrKranz> finish off wine package first
<persia> DktrKranz: Essentially, sid source builds on sid, but hardy source doesn't build on hardy, (nor does sid source), and it doesn't appear to just be about bashisms in debian/rules.
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: isn't it broken?
<hellboy195> persia: and sid source doesn't build on hardy, not to forget. no this bashism is fixed in debian afaik
<DktrKranz> persia, did you try to export SHELL=/bin/bash in rules? This way you can be sure no bashisms are involved
<polopolo> persia: well, the package hello has no files, so what should I do then?
<persia> DktrKranz: Haven't tried that: I just trusted the patch.
<persia> hellboy195: Care to give that a shot?
<DktrKranz> If it won't FTBFS, there are bashisms somewhere, a mass check with checkbashisms might help, then.
<hellboy195> persia: np.
<DktrKranz> I fear it's not that, though. No axiom here: http://tinyurl.com/3cmval
<hellboy195> Yeah I wanted to do the merge and afaik the only remaining change is that with the build loop
 * hellboy195 is now building axiom
<joejaxx> :D
<DktrKranz> hellboy195, you may want to run "debuild binary" in a hardy chroot to see if int/algebra/OUT.NRLIB/code.o is available somewhere or with a different name
<geser> who is currently not building axiom here?
<hellboy195> geser: ^^
 * geser checks now Debian sid axiom with Debian sid gcl (on amd64)
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: yeah. I'll try that when finished ..
<hellboy195> DktrKranz: but you mean logging in pbuilder right?
<DktrKranz> Yes
<hellboy195> k
<persia> geser: I just ran that, and it was fine.  I don't have an i386 sid available.  Do you?
<geser> persia: I'm using a hardy pbuilder but I installed there the gcl amd64 deb from Debian sid (instead of the hardy one)
<persia> Ah.  That would be a different (and more sensible) test.
<geser> persia: my current guess is that gcl on hardy seems to be broken as it is still building
<hellboy195> geser: amd64 gcl?
<geser> the next question would then be: how do we fix gcl in hardy?
<geser> hellboy195: yes
<hellboy195> geser: and what about i386?
<geser> didn't try it out yet
<persia> hellboy195: Try a compilation with sid gcl to see if it helps
<geser> I started with amd64 as the FTBFS happens there sooner (less time waiting)
<joejaxx> anyone know of any security related software they want packaged? :)
<hellboy195> geser: maybe we have luck and the problem is gcl with both i386 and amd64
<persia> joejaxx: It's post-feature-freeze.  Surely there are some security related packages that have bugs, no?
<joejaxx> persia: not for hardy :P
<joejaxx> hardy + 1 :)
<joejaxx> i can look at the buglist
<joejaxx> though*
<persia> joejaxx: That would be great.  Hardy is LTS, so the more bugs that can be fixed in the security packages now, the more secure the datacentres will be after release.
<hellboy195> persia: but we can forget this thing with SHELL=/bin/bash ;)
<persia> hellboy195: Are you sure we can drop that patch?  I thought we needed it for something (looking at rules again)
<hellboy195> persia: I don't think there is any bashism laft
<hellboy195> *left
<persia> hellboy195: After looking again, I think I agree with you.
<hellboy195> only the superfluous heartbeat loop
<hellboy195> persia: so, how can I install i386 gcl from sid in hardy pbuilder?
<persia> hellboy195: I've never used pbuilder, so this may be wrong, but I think you log in with pbuilder --login, install the gcl debs you download from sid, and then start the build.
<hellboy195> persia: We'll truy it
<hellboy195> *try
<hellboy195> persia: what do you use instead of pbuilder?
<persia> sbuild
<hellboy195> persia: difference?
<joejaxx> too bad there is not a "last touched" date for launchpad
<joejaxx> for bugs
<geser> hellboy195: the way persia told you is exactly what I've done here
<persia> joejaxx: There is, it's just not shown in the summary.  Sort by "Recently changed".
<hellboy195> geser: but you took the amd64 package?
<geser> hellboy195: yes, as I test on amd64
<persia> hellboy195: pbuilder stores chroots in tars, sbuild expects schroot to provide them (either they exist, or are LVM snapshots).  They have slightly different algorithms for calculating build-dependencies.  They have different hook interfaces.  Beyond that, I'm not sure.
<hellboy195> geser: k, ~32 mb are heavy ^^
<hellboy195> persia: so you can't say sbuild is *better*
<joejaxx> lol
<geser> hellboy195: the axiom source package is 40 MB
<hellboy195> geser: yeah I know ^^. I mean gcl
<persia> hellboy195: They are different.  Both are good.  The buildds use sbuild (but not the sbuild from the archives).
<hellboy195> persia: k
<joejaxx> persia: sbuild from upstream?
<persia> joejaxx: Define upstream.
<joejaxx> debian
<joejaxx> in this case
<persia> joejaxx: Which sbuild in Debian (there were three, last I checked)?
<joejaxx> oh
<persia> Also, no, a custom sbuild.
<joejaxx> oh ok :)
<hellboy195> geser: what's again the command to build the package inside pbuilder?
<hellboy195> dpkg-buildpackage -b
<hellboy195> ?
<persia> hellboy195: That ought work, but debuild -b is less characters
<hellboy195> persia: nvm. I'm too stupid to do that. I installed sid gcl and now wanted to install the axiom depencies and now I have broken packages -.-
 * hellboy195 makes his 2nd try
<RainCT> emgent: is turba2 2.1.7 a bug fix release or is there any other change too?
<polopolo> Hello all, I have some .ex files in my debian folder, should I remove it or not?
<RainCT> polopolo: if you don't need them, yes
<polopolo> Buy when do I know if I don;t need them?
<Iulian> polopolo: Can you rephrase please?
<polopolo> (14:28:09) polopolo: Hello all, I have some .ex files in my debian folder, should I remove it or no
<Iulian> polopolo: RainCT just answered.
<polopolo> (14:29:46) polopolo: But when do I know if I don't need them?
<polopolo> when = how
<Iulian> You can remove them with rm *.ex and .EX
<vorian> polopolo: you might find the watch.ex useful
<RainCT> polopolo: well.. you should know that :P
<polopolo> well ok
<polopolo> And extreme tux racer is not avalible on ubuntu, and the upstram version is now 0.4-1, should I include the changelist of the upstram in the debian folder, or should I leave this?
<hellboy195> polopolo: it actually *is* in hardy
<hellboy195> polopolo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/extremetuxracer
<polopolo> :P
<polopolo> ok, but I wanna larn packageing, should I leave this?
<hellboy195> polopolo: if you are learning and want to try it then do it ;)
<persia> polopolo: I'd suggest hunting bugs with the packaging tag to learn packaging, and comparing against the documentation.  Looking for mistakes in other packages is a great way to make sure you won't make them yourself.
<polopolo> ok
<polopolo> but feuture freeze is active, so it cannot be added on hardy, should I still upload it to REVU?
<RainCT> polopolo: you can upload packages to REVU but they won't be actively reviewed
<polopolo> but it will if the next version of ubuntu is ready to devolp?
<RainCT> yes
<RainCT> can a package be synced from Debian if it isn't through NEW yet?
<persia> RainCT: No.  Debian NEW isn't publically available.  There are workarounds, but it's better to wait.
<hellboy195> persia: compilling inside pbuilder is sooo slowly :(
<persia> hellboy195: You picked the large, bootstrapping package.  Next time, go for something small, maybe a perl package so you can skip the compilation step :)
<hellboy195> persia: argh! /me is happy to learn everybody something usefull ^^
<hellboy195> *everyday
<RainCT> persia: Okay, thanks, I'll ask motu-release if I cna do manual sync then.
<persia> RainCT: Is it urgent?  Debian NEW doesn't typically take that long...
<RainCT> persia: that's new to me then.. all my packages needed at least 2 weeks (right now I've one waiting there for over a month) :P
<persia> RainCT: Well, you'll need an approved FFe for the NEW anyway.  May as well apply, and if granted, you can decide between -1 and -0ubuntu1 based on timing.
<polopolo> Well, I found a package to do
<polopolo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/194483
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194483 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Fotox" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<polopolo> but someone replied on it, should I change it or not?
<hellboy195> persia: it's still compiling -.- but I suppose that at least the i386 gcl package is broken in hardy
<persia> hellboy195: Excellent.  Next step is to figure out the variance, and what might cause it to be broken.  You may find trying to build in gutsy informative when determining the timing of the brokenness.
<polopolo> persia = mentor of hellboy195?
<hellboy195> polopolo: nope
<persia> polopolo: Nope.  I just like to try to keep the record for volume of text in the channel :)
<polopolo> ah
<persia> polopolo: Regarding Fotox, as we're past feature freeze, I'd recommend looking to modify a package already in the archive, rather than creating a new one.
<hellboy195> persia: so next step is it to build it in gutsy chroot?
<persia> During each release cycle, we spend about 15 weeks on new features, and about 11 weeks on integration and bugfixing (this is the second of the 11).
<persia> hellboy195: Might help to find out what happened, but checking the changelog might be a better next step, in case it is glaringly obvious.
 * hellboy195 is noting everything down what persia says :)
 * Hobbsee notes that she's done 4 release cycles.  wow.
<hellboy195> Hobbsee: congratulation :)
<hellboy195> persia: latest gcl in hardy is a sync!?
<polopolo> persia: you mean that I should download a package form hardy, make it myself, and compare?
<persia> polopolo: That would be a good learning exercise.  On the other hand, I'd recommend downloading a package that has a patch available for a bug (there are about 800 of those), and looking at how it is packaged.
<persia> hellboy195: Does it need bash to build?  Maybe it didn't build correctly.  Maybe it is affected by something deeper in the stack.
<polopolo> persia: ah, that way, ok, thank you
<persia> polopolo: Once you have a rough understanding of how that package works, try applying the patch, and seeing if you can get it to work.
<hellboy195> persia: axiom? I deleted the line with the BASH
<persia> If you can apply the patch, and the patch actually fixes the bug, ask for an upload.  This way you don't have to learn it all at once, and can get started on working on Ubuntu while you learn.
<persia> hellboy195: You said the last gcl was a sync.  If a sync has different behaviour, the builds are likely different.  The trick is to figure out why.  Common differences are related to bach, pkg-create-dbgsym, and similar differences in the basic build system.
<geser> building the axiom from Debian sid with Debian sid gcl in a hardy pbuilder (amd64) works
<hellboy195> persia: LP says it was a sync. How can I figure out these differences?
<hellboy195> geser: i386 also
<slicer> I found a bug in pulseaudio (moving input streams causes protocol errors), which I've fixed and sent a patch to the pulseaudio bug tracker. However, the issue will affect Hardy in a bad way if the fix is not included. Should I open a bug against the pulseaudio package and post the patch there as well?
<persia> hellboy195: You can check the Debian build log and compare to the Ubuntu build log, but that only tells you so much.  You could compare the binary packages to make sure they have the same files, and see how they differ.  You could try compiling it locally to see if a recompile would fix it.  I'm sure you can think of some other tests once you get through those...
<hellboy195> persia: we speak about gcl right?
<persia> slicer: Please.  We're in featurefreeze, so not likely to get new upstream versions (although cherrypicking from upstream is common).  Having a local bug with a clear patch ought speed adoption.
<persia> hellboy195: Yes.  From the experiments recently run, it looks like the FTBFS for axiom is caused by some difference in the gcl binaries (as they are the same source).
<hellboy195> persia: I'll do my best
<hellboy195> geser: are you on board? ^^
<geser> hellboy195: I'm just trying to rebuild gcl and check if it perhaps helps
<hellboy195> geser: k, so I'll differ the the packages
<hellboy195> persia: geser : http://pastebin.com/m1fc7a1d0
<persia> Hmmm..  What's in default.el?
<hellboy195> persia: sec
<slicer> About bug 194756 , should I also mark it Confirmed, seeing as I include a replicatable test-case and a patch to fix it, or should I leave that to the package maintainer?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194756 in pulseaudio "Moving source-outputs causes protocol errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194756
<persia> hellboy195: Also, given the different package size, it's worth checking the contents of files to see if they differ (unpack with dpkg -e and dpkg -x and take a look at diff -urN)
<hellboy195> persia: k
<persia> slicer: It's considered best practice to get someone else to confirm, rather than confirming it yourself.
<hellboy195> persia: in default.el is : ;;;BEGIN gcl addition
<hellboy195> (autoload 'dbl "dbl" "Make a debugger to run lisp, maxima and or gdb in" t)
<hellboy195> ;;;END gcl addition
<slicer> persia: That actually makes a lot of sense :) Thanks.
<persia> slicer: Might ask for a volunteer in #ubuntu-bugs.  I think there is a testing channel, but I can never remember the name: maybe #ubuntu-testers?
<geser> persia: do you have a sid chroot for test-building?
 * pochu does
<persia> geser: Yes, but only for amd64
 * persia defers to pochu, who is currently in a more productive timezone
<hellboy195> persia: http://pastebin.com/m5c6e95c2
<geser> persia or pochu: could one of you run python-babel through it? /me wonders if the FTBFS also appears on sid or only in hardy
 * geser hates FTBFS on arch:all packages synced from Debian
<persia> hellboy195: That's your list of things to investigate
<persia> geser: Far too common, unfortunately :(
<pochu> geser: geser 0.9.1-2 or -4?
<hellboy195> persia: debian has debconf (>= 1.2.0) and ubuntu has debconf (>= 0.5) | debconf-2.0, debconf (>= 1.2.0) <-- isn't that wired?
<geser> pochu: -4 please
<pochu> geser: sure, sec
<geser> pochu: I didn't catch that sid has an other revision but -4 fails to build in hardy too
<pochu> ok
<geser> it fails here with: sed: can't read ./debian/python-babel/usr/bin/pybabel: No such file or directory
<hellboy195> persia: or does the build-deps don't matter?
<persia> hellboy195: They may or may not matter, depending on the rationale for the changes and mechanism by which the changes were determined.  Also, I'm not likely to have any more insights for the next few hours: while you will do better in general asking questions to the channel, this is especially true for the near future.
<hellboy195> persia: k, and good night ;)
<pochu> geser: same here. And there's no usr/bin, only usr/lib/python2.[45]
<pochu> geser: do you want the log?
<geser> pochu: no need for the log, but you could file a bug in the Debian BTS about it :)
<geser> pochu: thanks, so I'll need to find out what changed in the build-depends and how to fix it
<pochu> geser: filling
<geser> perhaps it gets fixed in time for hardy
<pochu> geser: just remove that sed line for Ubuntu. we don't care about it, as we have python2.5 as the default one
<INOSHU> Hey
<INOSHU> I got banned from the official Ubuntu channel a while back (they haven't cleared it yet), so I was wondering if you guys could help with a question...
<LjL> INOSHU: no, they can't
<INOSHU> oh
<INOSHU> what channel should i ask in then?
<LjL> INOSHU: you should have avoided getting banned.
<INOSHU> -_-"
<INOSHU> srysly
<ScottK2> LjL: Good answer.
<geser> pochu: and what about the missing usr/bin/pybabel?
<ScottK2> RainCT: I was looking at the 0.26 source package in Hardy.  I'm on i386, but that's not relevant since I was reviewing the source.
<ScottK2> RainCT: You folks who've been doing ubuntu-dev-tools need to be more careful about what you upload IMO.  Particulalry if you don't want your inbox filled.
<RainCT> heh
<RainCT> yes, some stuff I had lying around in the same directory slipped in :/
<ScottK2> RainCT: I have yet to have pbuilder-dist work for me.  One thing or another always seems to fail.
<ScottK2> RainCT: That's IMO an important script.  Please take a very careful look at it and test it through.
<james_w> ScottK: what are your problems? It works for some people.
<ScottK2> james_w: It's always something.  Currently it's that the arch argument is required.
<ScottK2> The original script upon which it's based in 33 lines.  It works pretty well, but the current one seems to be far to complex.
<RainCT> ScottK2: it shouldn't be requiring any architecture if you are on i386.. :S
<ScottK2> RainCT: Yes.  That's my point, but it did.
<RainCT> actually, iirc it shouldn't even work if you give it an arch
<ScottK2> Which is wrong too.
<RainCT> ScottK2: can you build for other architectures with i386? o_O
<ScottK2> RainCT: Dunno.  Haven't tried.  Get the thing working at least with the default options please.
 * RainCT is looking at it
<james_w> ScottK2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4918/ <- does that work?
<RainCT> ScottK2: what does   dpkg-architecture -qDEB_HOST_ARCH; lsb_release -cs   say (just to be sure that there's not a problem with those)?
<ScottK2> james_w: I really don't have time to test it right now.  I'm not an ubuntu-dev-tools developer.  I'm a user.  pbuilder-dist sid create needs to work.
<ScottK2> RainCT: Looking
<james_w> ScottK2: well, just making a complaint that it doesn't work isn't that helpful. If you want it to work then file bugs when it doesn't.
<ScottK2> james_w: I did.
<ScottK2> james_w: Please go look at the bugs against the package before getting all acussatory.
<james_w> ScottK2: my apologies, found it now.
<ScottK2> james_w: IMO the quality level of ubuntu-dev-tools is very low.  It wasn't that hard to find 10 valid bugs to file last night.
<ScottK2> It's not a very big package.
<ScottK2> RainCT: i386 and hardy
<pochu> geser: I didn't think python-babel is meant to be executed by itself, but rather to be a module which is imported by other apps to manage l10n
<pochu> geser: I may be wrong, of course
<pochu> geser: and I am
<pochu> pybabel - command line tool for working with message catalogs <--- from debian/pybabel.1
<geser> pochu: usr/bin/pybabel looks autogenerated to me, so the question is why doesn't it get generated anymore
<geser> unfortunately there aren't any build logs at debian, so one can't check what did change in the used packages
<geser> when compared to the last successful build
<ScottK2> There wouldn't be for an arch all package since they require at least one arch be uploaded as binary
<geser> yes, that's exactly the problem
 * RainCT is completely reviewing pbuilder-dist to see if he finally finds the stupid problems..
<ScottK> RainCT: You might also consider adding Laserjock's original script to ubuntu-dev-tools and call it pbuilder-dist-simple or some such.
<ScottK> It doesn't do all the things yours does, but for the simple use case it just works.
<RainCT> ok
<ScottK> Looks like the world just changed for emacs users: http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/emacs-devel/2008-02/msg02140.html
<pochu> geser: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=467188
<ubotu> Debian bug 467188 in python-babel "FTBFS in a clean chroot" [Serious,Open]
<james_w> RainCT: did you see that I added a patch to ScottK's bug that fixed his issue for me.
<RainCT> james_w: yes :)
<jeromeg> jdong: hello, are you here ?
<slicer> If I have an updated version of a package that's already been through revu and uploaded to hardy, I should still just dput the updated package to revu, right?
<RainCT> slicer: are there only packaging changes or is it a new version?
<james_w> RainCT: cool, just checking, didn't want to duplicate work.
<slicer> RainCT: There's a new version (bugfixes only), and quite a few updates to the packaging.
<RainCT> slicer: ok, file a bug in LP then and upload the .diff.gz
<slicer> RainCT: .. To the bug or to revu?
<RainCT> slicer: to the bug
<slicer> RainCT: Rgr that.
<jdong> jeromeg: yeah, kind of, sup?
<jeromeg> jdong: I would like to advocate a pdigin source change backport :)
<jdong> jeromeg: oh sure done. Now you didn't think it would be that easy, would you?
<jdong> jeromeg: I saw you were testing plugins a while back. Did they all work?
<jeromeg> jdong: I just added the result of my testing to the bug report
<jeromeg> they all worked
<jdong> jeromeg: all without rebuilding?
<jeromeg> jdong: of course :)
<slicer> RainCT: What about the new .orig.tar.gz?
<jdong> jeromeg: ok, that's very promising and shows that there's a good potential for this backport to work out
<RainCT> slicer: it's not necessary, if the package contains a debian/watch or get-orig-source rule
<jeromeg> jdong: there is just one that I can't find out how it works
<jeromeg> it doesn't show up in the plugin list
<jdong> jeromeg: from this point, I'd like you to collect at least 5 testers to confirm the same information from your PPA packages
<jeromeg> jdong: I've already got one, but he can only speak french
<jeromeg> he helped me this afternoon to review all plugins
<jeromeg> without any issues
<slicer> RainCT: There's a watchfile. I'll make the formal sourceforge release once I've got all the binaries compiled (and submit the bug after that).
<jeromeg> for me it works fine on two computers
<jdong> jeromeg: alright, please add that info to the bug report and await more testing
<jeromeg> jdong: ok great, btw ScottK uploaded brasero
<slicer> RainCT: Uh. I'm a bit lost though; against what package do I actually file the bug? Do you have an example bug I could peek at? Would make this easier :)
<RainCT> slicer: the package you want to upgrade. in the description just write that it's a bug fix only release and a copy of the changelog (both Debian and upstream), and then attach the .diff.gz in a comment
<RainCT> and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors to it
<slicer> RainCT: Ah, thanks :)
<jdong> jeromeg: yep I saw that
<jeromeg> jdong: got to go now, thank you for your input on pidgin
<jdong> jeromeg: thank you for taking on the backport
<jeromeg> jdong: well, it has to be done :)
<tbf> jdong: saw you in the motumedia team. could you review gnome-lirc-properties at revu? we (fluendo, openismus, sistpoty) know that hardy is in feature freeze, but believe that an easy to use remote control configuration panel would be very useful for hardy
<jdong> tbf: sorry, I am quite busy today, so if it is an urgent revu I'd suggest you ask someone else
<tbf> jdong: ok
<tbf> siretart, Fujitsu, sharms, TheMuso, crimsun_: broadcast to the remaining motumedia team: does one of you have time to review gnome-lirc-properties at revu? we (fluendo, openismus, sistpoty) really 'd like to see an easy to use remote control configuration panel in hardy - despite feature freeze
<tbf> call it bad communication between openismus and fluendo, that we didn't upload a package to revu before feb 14th :-/
<tbf> well or mainly bad communication between me and murrayc_
<blueyed> RainCT: why has default of "section" for update-maintainer been changed to "universe" (instead of "main"), if there's no output from rmadison?
<RainCT> blueyed: because there are more package in universe than main. or was there any reason to have it like that?
<blueyed> RainCT: I though "no section output" => "main"? and this is true e.g. for gparted.
<RainCT> blueyed: oh, will revert it then. thanks!
<blueyed> RainCT: thanks. Luke fixed it btw, bug 179533
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179533 in ubuntu-dev-tools "update-maintainer does not get section automatically anymore" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179533
<RainCT> blueyed: oh, I see
<RainCT> blueyed: Sorry for that. I'll probably upload a new version tomorrow once I finish some changes in pbuilder-dist and 404main.
<blueyed> RainCT: great. Can you then merge the latest changes from my requestsync branch, too?
<RainCT> sure, merge url?
<blueyed> RainCT: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blueyed/ubuntu-dev-tools/request-sync-edit
<RainCT> blueyed: have you fixed that new bug from Scott?
<blueyed> RainCT: you had merged it for some bugfix, but I've committed some more.
<blueyed> RainCT: what do you mean?
<RainCT> ah no that was another script
<RainCT> nvm :)
<ScottK> No, I had a bug on requestsync too
<ScottK> Two actually
<blueyed> ScottK: I see now, e.g. bug 194615
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194615 in ubuntu-dev-tools "requestsync aborts if file isn't changed during editing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194615
<ScottK> That's one.  The other was asking if you want to edit the bug without showing you the text (which you need to know if you want to edit it).
<blueyed> ScottK: while implementing this logic I somehow forgot that you're asked to confirm the request anyway at the end, so I might just drop it.
<blueyed> ScottK: re the other bug.. do you think it should work as follows, if there's no need to edit: display the request for confirmation, but allow to edit?
<ScottK> blueyed: I'm not sure of your design intent.
<ScottK> Do you want to allow editing of all bugs or just ones for packages with Ubuntu changes to be dropped?
<blueyed> ScottK: all bugs, so that you can e.g. say which other bugs it would fix. Currently, you'll get asked if you want to edit (if it is not necessary). The change would be, that this gets asked together with the confirmation at the end (and so the request has been displayed already).
<ScottK> I would:
<ScottK> 1.  Ask for why the Ubuntu changes can be dropped, if applicable.
<ScottK> 2. Display the bug.
<ScottK> 3. Ask if editing is wanted.
<ScottK> 4. Ask if they want to send it.
<blueyed> ScottK: one of the reasons for using sensible-editor was that you can better write about why the changes can be dropped, therefore this should start the editor already (and it makes no sense to ask later again about editing)
<ScottK> blueyed: OK.  That makes sense
<blueyed> so it should be: if editing is required, start the editor. If not, display the bug and ask to send or edit it.
<ScottK> blueyed: I think send and edit are two different questions.
<blueyed> after having used the editor, the bug would be displayed again and the user would get asked for editing/sending again.
<ScottK> I suppose.  I'd keep the text about ctrl c to cancel.
<blueyed> ok. I'll look into it tomorrow.. have to go now.
<blueyed> RainCT: I ping you for merging again tomorrow..
<RainCT> blueyed: okay
<tbf> hmm.... seems saturday is a really bad time of week to ask for reviews... especially during feature freeze :-(
<slicer> RainCT: Sorry to keep bugging you, but would bug 194836 be the correct method for the updating of the package?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194836 in mumble "Update to 1.1.3 (bugfixes)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194836
<slicer> I'd like this to be right, so I can follow the same procedure in the future :)
<RainCT> slicer: I think yes.
<slicer> RainCT: Excellent :) Thanks for your help.
<RainCT> tbf: I'm looking at it ;)
<tbf> RainCT: woohoo! thanks alot! :-D
<joejaxx> :)
<soto> http://pastebin.ca/915393
<soto> ^ What's the problem in my pdebuild?
<slicer> soto: If I'm to guess, it's that you depend on libcurl4-openssl-dev which is a virtual package?
<soto> slicer: Is that a problem?
<ScottK> soto: It is.
<slicer> soto: If I remember correctly, you're not allowed to depend on virtual packages.
<geser> soto: which release?
<slicer> soto: You should depend on package-which-provides-virtual | virtual
<ScottK> An example of what to do is
<ScottK> postfix | mail-transport-agent
<soto> geser: Building on Feisty
<geser> soto: libcurl4-openssl-dev exists only in gutsy and hardy
<ScottK> Always pick one real package and then or the dependency with the virtual package.
<soto> geser: Argh.
<geser> soto: feisty has libcurl3-openssl-dev
<ScottK> Of course if the virtual package doesn't exist at all, that's another big problem.
<soto> geser: I don't know if the package requires libcurl4.
<soto> Can I add Gutsy repos to pbuilder mirror list and it will fetch them automatically?
<mirrado> Hi
<mirrado> Can I ask packaging questions here?
<ScottK> Yes
<mirrado> I'm trying to package a game, but the source doesn't have a changelog.
<jpatrick> mirrado: you should send an email upstream asking to add one
<mirrado> I tried to generate one myself based on the svn log, but the log e very poor.
<mirrado> I will follow your suggestion and send a request to upstream. Thanks.
<geser> afaik there is now requirement for a upstream changelog
<geser> s/now/no/
<jpatrick> geser: (GNU standard I believe)
<ScottK> Personally, I'm suspicious of package quality if it's not present.
<soto> So can I easily backport a package from Gutsy to Feisty if there are many dependencies in Gutsy?
<soto> So how can I ...
<slicer> soto: Backport the dependencies as well. .. Though that's not necesarrily "easy".
<soto> slicer: No it isn't :(
<RainCT> tbf: commented
<tbf> RainCT: thanks alot
<asbin> hi oerybody
<asbin> hi everybody
<asbin> I recently add 2 packages in ubuntu (universe), and openned bug in launchpad for this - bug filled in the changelog of the packages (with "LP:") ... should I close the bugs myself or is there an automatic bot thaht will close it ?
<tbf> RainCT: seems the correct priority setting would be "optional"?
<RainCT> tbf: do you think the package is only likely to be useful if the user already knows what it is or has specialized requirements, or it breaks some other important package?
<tbf> RainCT: no. "extra" just was there 'cause murray used that setting
<RainCT> tbf: then it is optional :)
<james_w> asbin: that is done automatically.
<asbin> james_w: ok thanks !
<asbin> ja
<asbin> james_w: that's what I though
<tbf> RainCT: ok, points 0 to 5 resolved. remaining issue: the lintian warning. well, the package is prepared for localized strings, but we do not have message catalogs at this point
<tbf> RainCT: focus was on getting the code done properly for hardy, instead of advertisement and such, to get translations
<tbf> RainCT: is see three possibe solutions: a) ignore the warning - b) temporarily hack arround the warning in debian/rules - c) quickly do a poor german message catalog
<RainCT> tbf: I'd go with b for now
<RainCT> tbf: just add a rmdir to a "binary-install/<package name>::" target in debian/rules
<tbf> RainCT: "binary-install", not just "install"?
<RainCT> tbf: yes. well, I'm not sure if it would make a difference in this package, but just to be sure.
<tbf> RainCT: ok.
<RainCT> tbf: the stuff in binary-install is one of the latest to be called
<tbf> RainCT: hmm.... also using rmdir, instead of rm -r seems quite smart. that way debuild barfs, as soon as we've got message catalogs :-)
<tbf> RainCT: hmm... seems revu refuses my updated package, 'cause "0ubuntu1" is smaller than "0ubuntu2"?
<tbf> hmm.... either i am blind, or revu is slow... or some friendly "leprechaun" helped out...
<tbf> revu has "0ubuntu1" now
<RainCT> heh
<siretart> ScottK: should bug #190645 have been marked 'confirmed' now?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190645 in emacs-snapshot "please sync emacs-snapshot version 20080215-1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190645
<RainCT> tbf: (if you said anything, I didn't receive it..)
<jpatrick> RainCT: he didn't say anything
<tbf> RainCT: no, didn't say something, after telling your, that revu has my corrected package now
<tbf> RainCT: ah, now i see, why i didn't see the new upload... most certainly looked at http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2104, instead of http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=gnome-lirc-properties
<RainCT> tbf: ok. so, you didn't get my comments for this update or?
<tbf> RainCT: no, didn't get any comments
 * slangasek wonders if anyone here is interested in helping to triage release-critical FTBFS bugs this fine Friday afternoon
<jpatrick> Friday?
<slangasek> oh, Saturday
<slangasek> whichever day it is :-)
<RainCT> tbf: well, commented in REVU. I'll advocate it when that is fixed :)
<RainCT> heh
<tbf> RainCT: cool! just quickly cleaning dishes.
<geser> slangasek: is there a list of those release-critical FTBFS bugs?
<slangasek> geser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bugs
<slangasek> infinity has been quite enthusiastic about reporting them, and at least half of them are no longer valid
<hellboy195> geser: gcl rebuild done?
<geser> hellboy195: yes, but it didn't improve the situation. Building axiom with this rebuild gcl failed again.
<hellboy195> geser: k, I'm diffing the binaries. the only difference I noticed so far are slightly different build-deps
<soto> How can I find out what package provides the virtual dependency libcurl4-openssl-dev
<slangasek> apt-cache showpkg libcurl4-openssl-dev
<soto> slangasek: I look at reverse depends?
<slangasek> soto: if it's a virtual package, you should see a list of reverse-provides
<slangasek> but, evidently it's not a virtual package, but rather a real one
<soto> Pbuilder keeps telling me its virtual
<slangasek> soto: that really means that pbuilder can't find it and as a result /assumes/ it's virtual
<geser> soto: I guess because the dummy package pbuilder creates mentions it
<slangasek> so you have a pbuilder configuration bug, or you're trying to build a package against a suite which didn't include libcurl4-openssl-dev
<geser> soto: try if your feisty backport works if you change it to libcurl3-openssl-dev
<soto> geser: Alright
<hellboy195> geser: so would you mind try that out or doesn't this matter?
<slangasek> right, if this is feisty, libcurl4-openssl-dev won't work because feisty was pre-libcurl4
<soto> slangasek: Yeah, I tried to backport libcurl4-openssl-dev. It's in my local repo, I don't know why pbuilder wouldn't find it
<slangasek> oh
<slangasek> in that case, I assume it's because pbuilder is an ornery rattrap :)
<geser> hellboy195: try out what? hardy and sid have the same gcl source package
<hellboy195> geser: yeah but hardy has very slightly different build deps
<geser> soto: does pbuilder know of your local repo?
<geser> hellboy195: how can that be if the source package got synced?
<soto> geser: Yeah, I believe it worked for another dependency
<hellboy195> geser: THAT's the question
<hellboy195> geser: http://pastebin.com/m5c6e95c2
<geser> hellboy195: ah, you compared the debs not the source package
<hellboy195> geser: I said binaries!? but the build depends should however the same or?
<tbf> RainCT: hmm... how can i overwrite the current "0ubuntu1" package?
<tbf> RainCT: i get "553 Could not create file." on calling dput
<geser> hellboy195: line 10 and 14 are Depends not Build-Depends
<hellboy195> geser: ah true. sry. but they also should be the same I suppose ^^
<geser> hellboy195: the .dsc file is unmodified as you can see if you check the signature on it
<tbf> ah, "dput -f"?
<hellboy195> geser: that means?
<geser> hellboy195: it looks like only the order got changed (due new dpkg) and the versioned dependency in libc6 is slight different
<geser> hellboy195: both Debian and Ubuntu have the same source package
<slangasek> geser: so, only academic interest in the list of FTBFS bugs? :-)
<hellboy195> geser: so again we have no idea whats wrong with gcl?
<RainCT> tbf: yes
<RainCT> tbf: well, if you need the -f you should get another error message. dunno what this one means
<geser> slangasek: I'm already chasing FTBFS (and fixing them where possible) for weeks
<slangasek> geser: ok :)
<tbf> RainCT: hmm... faq says "just wait 5 minutes on 553".... and indeed: this worked!
<hellboy195> hi jono, our special guest :)
<geser> slangasek: http://members.ping.de/~mb/hardy_build_status.html is the list I work with
<slangasek> geser: ooh, that's a pretty list :)
<tbf> RainCT: i've set the XSBC-Original-Maintainer field to "Openismus Package Team <packages@openismus.com>", but still have to wait for murray to setup this list
<slangasek> geser: how often does it update? I see a package in main on there that I've fixed yesterday :)
<geser> slangasek: cdrdao and workrave are waiting on a no-change rebuild of libgnomeuimm2.6 to pick up the correct dependency on libgnomemm-2.6-1c2
<RainCT> tbf: okay, he has some time until you get a second advocate and the freeze exception
<geser> slangasek: currently only manually as it was on qa.ubuntuwire.com which is still down
<slangasek> (har, is there a version without hppa?)
<geser> slangasek: I should setup a new cronjob for it
<geser> slangasek: currently not
<slangasek> geser: ah, doh.  what's taking qa.ubuntuwire.com so long to get back?  It took the release weather report page with it too :/
<geser> slangasek: but I could produce one if there is interest
<nixternal> my lord, the quality of the bug reports I have seen the past 24 hours is just horrible
<hellboy195> geser is the FTBFS hunter
<slangasek> geser: given that hppa accounts for > 50% of the items on there and largely require hppa porting, it could be nice
<geser> slangasek: imbrandon is a SPOF for *.ubuntuwire.com and we are waiting on him currently
<slangasek> geser: yeah, I'd already seen cdrdao and workrave by way of http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing-ports/hardy_outdate.html, and that's on my todo list
<geser> I asked already seb128 for the no-change upload but that was during the alpha freeze
<tbf> RainCT: thanks alot for your help
<slangasek> heh, no-change rebuilds for FTBFS bugs are still legitimate during an alpha freeze... :)
<RainCT> tbf: you're welcome :)
<geser> slangasek: it is a no-change upload of libgnomeuimm2.6 to fix the dependency conflict when installing libgnomeuimm-2.6-dev
<slangasek> yep
<RainCT> in what package is the gnome clock?
<RainCT> gnome-applets?
<tbf> RainCT: or panel
<RainCT> tbf: true, thanks
<RainCT> wow, gnome-panel has a lot of bug contacts
<RainCT> :P
<hellboy195> RainCT: well, gnome rocks ^^
<RainCT> also true :)
<jeromeg> slangasek: hello
<jeromeg> the backport of tk8.5 to gutsy has been built 5 days ago, and it isn't released yet, how can that be ?
<jeromeg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/tk8.5/8.5.0-3~gutsy1 shows it built
<soto> What is the procedure for a package request on Launchpad? Prefix the title with RFP?
<soto> Or [needs-packaging]?
<jeromeg> soto: the later
<slangasek> jeromeg: hi
<slangasek> presumably, that no one has looked at the gutsy-backports queue in that time
<soto> jeromeg: With square brackets as I wrote it?
<jeromeg> soto: yep, that's ok
<RainCT> tbf: advocated :)
<jeromeg> slangasek: it's strange because tcl that was emrged at the same time got in, which means that we have only half of the tcl/tk couple in
<jeromeg> slangasek: s/emrget/backported
<slangasek> jeromeg: yes, there's not very good support for letting archive admins know when there are new packages in the backports binary NEW queues ready to be looked at, so your ping about it is helpful and I'm pushing them through now :)
<jeromeg> slangasek: thank you very much !
<hellboy195> is norsetto always absent on weekend?
<RainCT> good night
#ubuntu-motu 2008-02-24
<sistpoty> hi folks
<geser> Hi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi geser
<sistpoty> hm... ghc6 is building now for over 20 hours on spooky
<hellboy195> hoi sistpoty
<sistpoty> hi hellboy195
<hellboy195> sistpoty: congratulation to the new *working* sensors release ;)
<sistpoty> hellboy195: thanks... took me some time to figure that LDFLAGS were in the way to make it work *g+
<hellboy195> sistpoty: ^^
<emgent> heya
<hellboy195> good night :)
<sistpoty> gn8 hellboy195
<geser> slangasek: thanks for the rebuild and http://members.ping.de/~mb/buildstatus_hardy/ has now a list without hppa (and a cronjob)
<slangasek> geser: cheers
<soto> How do I easily get apt to look in a particular directory for debs? Or any other way to install a deb whilst looking in a given directory for debs that provide needed dependencies.
<persia> soto: There's no simple way.  Creating a local repository is likely easiest.  I used apt-ftparchive last time I did that, but dpkg-scanpackages or dpkg-scansources may do as well.
<soto> persia: Can you tell me the directory structure I need and what files (Packages.gz, Release.gz, Contents.gz?)
<persia> soto: I don't remember the structure exactly, but the docs for either apt-ftparchive or dpkg-scanpackages should help.  Both of those would generate Packages.gz, which is what you want.
 * sistpoty uses mini-dinstall, but setting that up was quite some time ago
<james_w> soto: http://blog.madism.org/index.php/2006/06 is quite an easy way to set this up for pbuilder if that is what you are doing.
<nixternal> go into the directory where you local .deb files are, and run ->  dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz
<nixternal> then edit your sources.list and add ->   deb file:///where/ever/the/dir/is ./
<nixternal> had to search my history for that one
<soto> nixternal: Thanks
<nixternal> james_w: thanks for that linke...I just got all of that through history, now I can bookmark it for the future :)
<james_w> nixternal: no problem
<geser> soto: if you want to use it inside a pbuilder make sure that the dir gets bind-mounted in your pbuilder
<soto> geser, james_w  It's not for pbuilder
<soto> Thanks though
<ScottK> siretart: Yes it should, but I was on my phone and couldn't remember the proper LP email incantation for that.
<Toadstool> heya everybody
<sistpoty> hi Toadstool
<Toadstool> hi sistpoty!
<Toadstool> how's it going?
 * sistpoty is plaing^W testing ufoai *g+
<Toadstool> :)
<macd> does anyone has sporatic problems with ppa rejecting uploads due to a key mismatch (although its obviously not) ?
<sistpoty> macd: no... but I don't use PPA... maybe you could try asking on #launchpad?
<macd> thats my next stop :)
<sistpoty> oh... ufoai is sooo buggy... I lost yet anoher round *g*
<YokoZar> DktrKranz2: Hey
<slomo> superm1: any news for packaging gmyth-*
<slomo> superm1: ? :)
<proppy> oy
<DktrKranz> YokoZar, ping
<Iulian> Hi
<YokoZar> DktrKranz: pong
<DktrKranz> YokoZar, I've a solution for bug 185513. I thought it solved bug 191575 too (since I didn't notice any segfault after the build), but additional tests showed me I was wrong.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 185513 in wine "Wine packages overly large" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/185513
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191575 in wine "wine segfaults on winecfg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191575
<DktrKranz> have you a amd64 box to test it out?
<YokoZar> DktrKranz: Yeah
<DktrKranz> Good, I'll publish on my PPA since I've only a i386 builder here and point you to them once ready
<DktrKranz> mh... PPA is bad... no pkg-create-dbgsym
<YokoZar> DktrKranz: hmmm
<DktrKranz> YokoZar, source package is here: http://packages.linuxdc.it/. Mind give it a build test in pbuilder with pkg-create-dbgsym installed?
<DktrKranz> I'm doing it for i386
<YokoZar> DktrKranz: Sure, but I need to go to sleep now.  Give me like 16 hours or so when I get back tomorrow.
<DktrKranz> no worry
<HighNo> hi everybody.
<HighNo> Anyone around who could explain my package's depends line on me? :-) It's a python thinggy...
<geser> HighNo: I could try
<HighNo> geser: thanks. I was wondering why my package 'blueproximity' does have  a dependency on python-support (>=0.7.1) while it only has a build dep on it and only on version 0.5.3...
<HighNo> geser: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=blueproximity
<geser> HighNo: because it was build with python-support 0.7.5 which puts it into ${Depends:Python}
<HighNo> geser: hm, so if backports-team will try to debuild it it will work out of the box?
<geser> yes, as the python-support from the other versions will fill in the correct dependency for it
<HighNo> cool
<geser> unless you want to backport to dapper where the python-support is too old to satisfy your versioned build-dependency on python-support
<HighNo> geser: yes, I know. For dapper the dependency must be fixed but feisty and gutsy won't need a single change - that should speed things up
<HighNo> could someone please give me the backporting guide wiki please?
<geser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<HighNo> thx
<HighNo> geser: one more... where can I find Prevu?
<jeromeg> HighNo: in the archive
<HighNo> jeromeg: thx
<jeromeg> HighNo: np
<RainCT> Hey
<jpatrick> RainCT: hey
<torkel> root@mupp:~# lsb_release -c
<torkel> Codename:	hardy
<HighNo> if debhelper>=5 then echo 5 > debian/compat ?
<Hobbsee> use 6
<Hobbsee> we have debhelper 6 now
<HighNo> even though it is a backport for feisty?
 * persia notes that this doesn't help with backporting
<Hobbsee> ah, right
<Hobbsee> then 5
<HighNo> ok
<HighNo> is gutsy 5 or 6?
<persia> 5
<persia> (6 came during hardy, so even lots of hardy is 5)
<HighNo> so 5 doesn't really hurt, it's just old?
<persia> HighNo: Check the changelog.  6 introduces a few new features and behaviour changes that are not available under 5.
<slicer> Someone should introduce a deb-traffic which highlights new changes to the packaging system. There's a lot of undocumented things in there which become black magic.
<persia> slicer: Most of it is in the dpkg, debhelper, and CDBS changelogs.
<slicer> Hm. Is there a service to subscribe to changelog changes? :)
<persia> apt-listchangelogs?
<persia> hardy-changes@l.u.c?
<StevenK> Subscribe to hardy-changes? :-P
 * StevenK high fives persia 
<persia> There's also some RSS feed, but I don't remember the address.
 * slicer goes to investigate :)
<persia> Does LP have a changelog subscription feature in the style of packages.qa.debian.org?
<Fujitsu> persia: No.
<persia> Fujitsu: Thanks.
<Adri2000> RSS feed for hardy-changes: http://media.ubuntu-nl.org/rss/hardy.xml
<persia> slicer: If the options above don't meet your needs, please file a feature request to enable a changelog subscription feature in LP.
<HighNo> when doing a backport, I have to add another changelog entry, right? If all I did was to change the deps - and of course the according files like debian/compat - what of all this should I enter at the changelog entry? and should I include the backport bug entry?
<HighNo> I try to find that in the backports wiki but couldn't...
 * RainCT doesn't understand the hurry to switch to compat level 6 if even level 4 isn't deprecated yet
 * persia recommends selecting the minimum supported compat level that provides the desired feature set
<pochu> RainCT: I think it is now with the introduction of 6 :)
<RainCT> pochu: 'man debhelper'; it isn't, only 1, 2 and 3
<emgent> heya
<pochu> RainCT: right. then I can stick with v4 in aMule :)
<persia> pochu: You may safely.  I suspect 4 will become deprecated in Debian right around the lenny release (as sooner is a lot of package bumps), so you are likely looking at a loss of support for intrepid+1 (depending on freeze cycles, etc.)
<HighNo> hm, no backporter arround that could help me on my changelog entry?
<persia> bddebian: I hate circular dependencies, and you should too :p
<james_w> HighNo: if there is a backport bug then I expect that you include that yes.
<james_w> HighNo: you should also explain everything that you did in order to do the backport.
<HighNo> james_w: that's what the wiki says - but does that include every tiny change to files in debian/ dir or just the 'source' (or is the original debian/ also considered source here?)
<james_w> HighNo: every change, so that someone looking back can easily see what changes were necessary.
<Hobbsee> persia: how many acks are required for a uvfe?
<pochu> persia: ffe? 2 for now
<HighNo> james_w: hm, I'm puzzled. I did rebuild the new backported package with prevu which creates a nice new .deb file that installs perfectly on feisty. I changed the changelog and so on. I now should upload a debdiff, right? If I debdiff both binary packages, I only get differences in the control file ?!
<RainCT> Is "old version only builds on i386 and new one should work on all" a good rationale for a FFe?
<james_w> HighNo: you should debdiff the source package, not the binary.
<geser> HighNo: debdiff the .dsc files
<StevenK> RainCT: Depends if it's in Packages-arch-specific, and if it has FTBFS on the other arches
<HighNo> hm, where does prevu generate them?
<RainCT> StevenK: it was "architecture: i386", but had a RC bug in Debian because of this
<StevenK> Which means it could be either, and needs you to check. :-)
<RainCT> what do you mean?
<geser> RainCT: which package is it?
<StevenK> Okay, so check if the package is in Packages-arch-specific, or if just FTBFS on the other arches
<RainCT> StevenK: it didn't FTBFS as it has "architecture: i386" (and not any) in debian/control
<RainCT> s/has/had
<RainCT> (well, has in Ubuntu and had in Debian :P)
<StevenK> RainCT: It didn't FTBFS on i386. amd64 would have refused to build it
<StevenK> If there are no amd64 builds at all, it's in Packages-arch-specific.
<RainCT> geser: open-invaders
<HighNo> geser: james_w: do you know where prevu creates the dsc file?
<james_w> HighNo: don't know, try /var/cache/pbuilder/result, or somewhere else under there if it uses pbuilder.
<geser> RainCT: is it already fixed in Debian? because http://packages.qa.debian.org/o/open-invaders.html still lists i386 only
<RainCT> geser: it's in NEW because arch independent stuff has been moved into a -data package now
<geser> ah
<geser> RainCT: open-invaders isn't listed in P-a-s
<james_w> HighNo: /var/cache/prevu/source/package/result/ by looking at the script.
<geser> RainCT: so the buildds should pick it up with the new arch line
<james_w> HighNo: actually not /package/ /some-pid/
<HighNo> find /var/cache/prevu/ -iname \*.dsc  -> no files
<geser> HighNo: I don't know prevu but you give it only the package name you want backported?
<HighNo> geser: I had to change some files (in debian/ dir) so I got the source via apt-get source blueproximity and then changed into that directory, changed my files and did a 'prevu' call. That is what the wiki tells me to do. But all I get is the complete package built in /var/cache/prevu/feisty-debs
<HighNo> it does not seem to use pbuilder as /var/cache/pbuilder/result/ only shows those packages I had built with pbuilder
<geser> HighNo: try then to build a new source package with debuild -S
<geser> you should then have the "old" and the "new" source package which you can debdiff
<HighNo> geser - I'll try but then i will still have the problem when doing the backport for gutsy as I don't have it installed...
<RainCT> hm.. has Ubuntu popcon stats?
<StevenK> RainCT: Yup
<geser> RainCT: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/
<RainCT> thanks
<RainCT> uh.. but those are for Dapper or what?
<mok0_> RainCT: I was also disappointed when looking at popcon
<mok0_> RainCT: there's nothing interesting there to see
 * RainCT is not sure if he wants open-invaders in Hardy
<HighNo> mok0_: there isn't ? one can see how often people install certain packages and how often (approx.) the are using it. What else do you want to see from a popcon?
<mok0_> HighNo: I am just disappointed at the lack of a UI to browse the data. There's no meaningful statistics, all you can do it click and download the raw data
<HighNo> mok0_: ok, that's a point
<HighNo> mok0_: who's in charge? I guess building one is not that hard...
<mok0_> HighNo: I'd expect to find info on the popularity of a certain package, how it develops in time, etc.
<mok0_> HighNo: I don't know.
<mok0_> HighNo: I guess you could wget all the data files and give it a go :-)
<HighNo> mok0_: OK, the time frame seems to be a nice thing - therefore one is to have a database with timestamps.
<mok0_> HighNo: ... and perhaps even geographical location? That would require access to the server logs of course
<HighNo> mok0_: hehe - tried to find a person in charge for it - README and FAQ are 404's
<mok0_> HighNo: yeah, popcon is in a sorry state... could do with some love and affection :-)
<HighNo> mok0_: OK, another good point - looks like it should be possible though, as it states 'each day the server anonymizes and publishes' so the results on the serve rare not anonymized and could be useful for such things...
<mok0_> HighNo: interesting
<mok0_> HighNo: I wonder how you vote
<RainCT> mok0_: you don't vote; it's explained below. vote means that the user uses the package regularly
<HighNo> mok0_: funny thing - my package is in the 'raw popularity contest results' but in none of the other results as far as I can see it
<HighNo> mok0_: hm, ok, it is in the 'all' list but not in one of the section lists...
<mok0_> HighNo: Hmm
<HighNo> RainCT: thanks for asking for these stats - I didn't even know they were online somewhere. It looks nice as one can have a litte more insight in how many people are actually using your stuff...
 * mok0_ wonders how to interpret these numbers
<mok0_> HighNo: blueproximity, right?
<HighNo> mok0_: right
<mok0_> 540 inst, 76 vote
<HighNo> mok0_: I would say 540 people were interested and at least 76 really use it. 383 people are either not running it via session manager and therefore not regularly or they disabled atimes on they filesystems which could be some as it is probably used more on laptops than on desktops.
<hellboy195> persia: still around?
<mok0_> 383 old, 80 old ???
<HighNo> mok0_: one could map that up to a userbase IF one knew how many users are using ubuntu totally...
<mok0_> HighNo: You could normalize using one of the mandated packages
<HighNo> mok0_:  80 is the number that made an update on it
<mok0_> HighNo: that number is identical for a lot of the packages
<HighNo> mok0_: that only gives a relation on how many are using it, not a total number as we don't know how many of the users are really voting.
<mok0_> HighNo: true
<mok0_> HighNo: we must know how many have install popcon
<RainCT> in what order are the numbers in all-popcon-results.tar.gz?
<HighNo> mok0_: hm, not really, as we can guess how many that would be from the topmost package. what we really need is the secret number: the total ubuntu user base
<HighNo> RainCT: they have an order? :-
<HighNo> )
<RainCT> Package: gbrainy                          245   463   282     2
<HighNo> RainCT: actually they are: use regularly, don't use regularly (both should sume up to the installed base), updated recently, no-files
<RainCT> ok, thanks
 * HighNo thinks of actually activating his popcon - statistics are interesting for maintainers
<RainCT> Package: open-invaders  117   745    96     0              hm.. open-invaders has some more users in Ubuntu than in Debian (850 installs vs 30) :P
<HighNo> RainCT: that could mean anything - like debian's popcon is much less demanding or inviting for users...
<RainCT> HighNo: true, or just that people haven't used it because it isn't in testing
<HighNo> RainCT: that's what I was discussing with mok0_ - you don't get absolute values unless you know how many users are there in total
<HighNo> RainCT: that would still imply less users...
<RainCT> HighNo: well, Debian's popcon page at least gives a %
<HighNo> are there statistics for the update servers as with fedora?
<HighNo> RainCT: % on what? people who use popcon or total install base?
<RainCT> (above amount of users with popcon activate)
<HighNo> RainCT: see - now the question is - since you know on how many people use popcon - you still don't use the ratio of total users/ popcon users
<HighNo> RainCT: the update server stats could give at least a hint on that
<RainCT> sabdfl said an aprox. amount of users some time ago.. I think it was 5 million or something like that
 * RainCT is not sure though
<RainCT> ok, from Wikipedia: "Mark Shuttleworth indicates that there were at least 8 million Ubuntu users at the end of 2006"
<hellboy195> RainCT: that means now ~10 million? at least after hardy release :)
<HighNo> RainCT: ok, so if you think about 10mio people using ubuntu and about 500000 entries in popcon you could multiply your results with 20 to get an absolute value with is very vague. (Due to the absence of exact number of users and popcon users not being statistically representative...)
<HighNo> I guess they count all installed packages, not only official ones. (I think that because I found packages like blueproximity-kde and blueproximity-gtk which are not part of ubuntu)
<proppy> oy
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<proppy> anyone @fosdem ?
<lucas> yes, me, debian room
<RainCT> how can I check if a package is in a certain distribution from the command line (ie, if it's in gutsy/hardy/etc.)?
<proppy> lucas: accessibility talk ?
<lucas> yup
<jeromeg> RainCT: apt-cache madison package_name ?
<jeromeg> RainCT: with the deb-src lines in your sources.list
<proppy> lucas: @crossdesktop, hearing about GEGL, and about basic debian packaging soon
<lucas> oh, they are late? I think deb packaging was earlier
<emgent> bye people, later.
<RainCT> jeromeg: ah, right. thanks :)
<proppy> lucas: seems that they have switched the schedul
<jeromeg> RainCT: np :)
<geser> RainCT: rmadison from devscripts
<Laney> When are uploaded packages actually rebuilt?
<geser> Laney: what do you mean?
<Laney> geser: I had a patch accepted a few days ago and launchpad still says "Not yet built" on my +packages page
<Laney> s/a few/2
<geser> Laney: which package is it?
<Laney> geser: darcs
<geser> Laney: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/darcs/+builds
<Laney> geser: Aha. I wonder why +packages doesn't show this..
<bddebian> persia: New newpki-client patch sent to BTS...
<geser> Laney: the +packages is not accurate when the package didn't build on one arch
<Laney> Hm, ok
<geser> Laney: I use always the page for the source package
<Laney> geser: Right. What about in the official repos then? Does it have to build on all arches to get there?
<geser> Laney: no, it gets published on the archs where it build (but ideally it should build on every arch)
<Laney> geser: Oh, well it doesn't seem to have updated yet. I guess that takes a while longer?
<geser> Laney: packages.ubuntu.com reports the last uploaded version for hardy
<Laney> Oh, whoops. Must just be my mirror then
<Laney> Sorry!
<hellboy195> geser: well but it's not always up to date
<geser> hellboy195: have you examples?
<geser> Laney: you can also check if the files are on archive.ubuntu.com
<hellboy195> geser: no, I mean in generel. It takes some time to update the entries.
<geser> hellboy195: true
<hellboy195> geser: have a second for me?
<geser> it depends
<hellboy195> geser: on?
<geser> on what you want to know
<hellboy195> geser: ^^, k. so I'm mergin wxwidgets and now I have a debdiff but I think it can delete the things under line 256. what do you think? http://pastebin.com/m6830e444
<jpatrick> can someone remind what '101' means? As in 'Packaging 101'?
<bobbo> jpatrick: i think its like a starter class/course
<hellboy195> Packaging 101 is your entry point to the world of packaging.
<HighNo> 101 are beginner classes
<geser> hellboy195: yes, you can drop the translation changes if there are done on purpose
<hellboy195> geser: k, thx :)
<jpatrick> thanks guys
<bobbo> Could a MOTU with some spare time check my fix for Bug #195068
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195068 in dx "[typo] in package description: Currently Exploror" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195068
<hellboy195> geser: btw, I forgot you are german. nice ^^
<geser> hellboy195: check lines 281-288 if it needs to be kept
<hellboy195> geser: I suppose so because latest ubuntu deleted line and debian evidently not
<geser> hellboy195: small note: I wouldn't undo the line wrapping in Build-Depends and simply add bc to the last line. This makes the diff a little bit smaller and also easier to check what exactly have changed in Build-Depends
<hellboy195> geser: well, Debian did it so also grab-merge. but I'll do it :)
<geser> hellboy195: argh, happens to often that I forget the 'not'
<hellboy195> geser: ??
<geser> hellboy195: "hellboy195: yes, you can drop the translation changes if there are done on purpose", there is a 'not' missing. It should be: ... if there are not done on purpose
<hellboy195> geser: ah. didn't noticed that :)
<geser> s/there/they/ too
<hellboy195> geser: no stress ^^
<hellboy195> geser: ah stupid question. adjust the build-deps in control file or is it enough to do it in the debdiff
<afflux> it would break the debdiff if you'd do it there directly
<hellboy195> afflux: :)
<geser> hellboy195: if you know how to edit a diff that it doesn't break, you can do it there, but I guess in debian/control and regenerate the debdiff is easier
<afflux> now my stupid question: is there a reason to merge after FF? Maybe the changelog should reference a LP bug
 * geser should re-read what he types before hitting the Enter-key
<geser> afflux: it's also a good idea to merge important bug fixes from Debian that aren't reported in LP yet
<afflux> right. Didn't check them
<geser> afflux: me neither, I hope hellboy195 checked before starting to work on the merge
<hellboy195> geser: wxwidgets?
<RainCT> persia: will you take care of bug #181494?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181494 in xnetcardconfig "Depends on obsolete xsu package" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/181494
<geser> hellboy195: yes
<geser> but also in general case
<hellboy195> geser: well mostly I do merges because they are *worth* it
<RainCT> bobbo: was the Maintainer already MOTU in dx?
<bobbo> RainCT: ill just check
<bobbo> RainCT: the maintainer (Daniel Kobras) doesnt use Launchpad (no account) so im guessing no
<RainCT> bobbo: you have to set the MOTU Team as the maintainer and move the Debian Maintainer to a XSBC-Original-Maintainer field (running update-maintainer -from package ubuntu-dev-tools- in the source directory will do it automatically)
<bobbo> RainCT: ok, thought you would ask me to do that :)
<RainCT> bobbo: heh. Ping me when there's a new debdiff.
<bobbo> RainCT: what should i add to the changelog for that change?
<RainCT> bobbo: if you use update-maintainer it'll add an entry to the changelog automatically
<RainCT> bobbo: if not: "Update Maintainer field to match the DebianMaintainerField specification." or something like that
<james_w> bobbo: sorry, didn't refresh that page, so I have just submitted a debdiff for the same issue.
<bobbo> RainCT: The debian standards is 3.6.2, should i bump it aswell?
<james_w> bobbo: you also need to use a ubuntu version number to avoid the autosync overriding your changes.
<bobbo> james_w: thanks :D, so thats ubuntu1 instead of build1?
<RainCT> right
<RainCT> bobbo: about the standards version, do what you want. I'm happy with bumping it but other sponsors might not be.
<jpatrick> RainCT: you should always keep SV up-to-date
<RainCT> jpatrick: I said I'm happy with it, but I found sponsors who didn't like such changes
<jpatrick> RainCT: :/
<RainCT> as in, unecessary diff to Debian
<bobbo> RainCT: thats the new debdiff up
<geser> RainCT: xnetcardconfig was never in Debian, so there is no unnessary diff to Debian
<jpatrick> RainCT: Debian should update to then (file bug) :)
<geser> I guess the package could use a overhaul
<geser> xnetcardconfig was uploaded in Dec 2005 and never touched since then
<RainCT> geser: xnetcardconfig?
<geser> are we talking about an other package?
<RainCT> geser: ah. I ment bobbo's bug now :)
<emgent> heya people :)
<RainCT> bug #195068 in dx
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195068 in dx "[typo] in package description: Currently Exploror" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195068
<geser> ah
<RainCT> argh.. I always use dget when I want to download a debdiff -.-
 * RainCT is thinking about creating a function that chooses between wget and dget depending on the extension and aliasing both to it :P
<geser> RainCT: does dget work on a debdiff?
<geser> RainCT: doesn't dget work on a debdiff?
<RainCT> oh, it works :P
 * RainCT blames Ctrl+C :P
<RainCT> thanks geser
<RainCT> bobbo: you could also add a Homepage field
<RainCT> http://www.opendx.org
<bobbo> RainCT: building now :D
<RainCT> >>> v = subprocess.Popen('apt-cache show firefox-3.0 | grep -m 1 ^Depends', shell=True, stdout=subprocess.PIPE).stdout.read()
<RainCT> E: Handler silently failed
<RainCT> anyone has an idea on why this sometimes fails (Python)?
<bobbo> RainCT: new debdiff: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12173715/dx_4.4.0-3ubuntu1.debdiff
<pochu> RainCT: no idea, but you can use the python apt module to do that, can't you?
<RainCT> pochu: do you know if there are examples somewhere?
<pochu> RainCT: sec
<pochu> RainCT: there are at /usr/share/doc/python-apt
<pochu> RainCT: >>> c = apt.Cache()
<pochu> >>> c.__getitem__('firefox-3.0').candidateDependencies
<RainCT> apt.Cache() is slow :/
<RainCT> well, thanks pochu
 * RainCT will look at it once he finishes exams
<james_w> bobbo: if you bump standards version it is preferred to say what changed, and if nothing then "No changes required".
<james_w> bobbo: could you also forward the homepage change to Debian please?
<bobbo> james_w: how would i go about forwarding to debian? Only ever worked on a few small Ubuntu bugs so far
<james_w> bobbo: you can either use submittodebian in ubuntu-dev-tools (though I think that may fail here due to a bug I need to fix there).
<james_w> bobbo: or you can use reportbug -B Debian and attach the patch.
<james_w> bobbo: or you can just compose a mail to submit@bugs.debian.org and include some headers.
<bobbo> james_w: ok thanks
<james_w> bobbo: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=467301 shows you what I did for the typo change.
<ubotu> Debian bug 467301 in libdx4 "libdx4: Typo in short desription" [Minor,Open]
<james_w> You might find that a simple diff has the maintainer change and homepage addition in the same hunk, so you might have to do a little more to get a clean patch.
<james_w> or you could omit the patch, and just ask them to add a header, and point to the page.
<james_w> if you do that omit the patch tag and the ubuntu-patch usertag.
 * RainCT doesn't think it's necessary to forward the patch, just reporting the issue is enough
<bobbo> james_w, RainCT will just report, pretty new to Ubuntu/Debian
<bobbo> RainCT: is my debdiff going to be uploaded?
<james_w> yeah, for something like this just reporting it is enough, as if you add a patch they will probably still just do it by hand.
<RainCT> bobbo: I'm uploading it :)
<james_w> I like to include patches most of the time, just for the image of it.
<Ahmuck> hi, is there a way to get projectm included in *buntu hardy
<jdong> Ahmuck: currently, no, we are under feature freeze and new packages are no longer accepted
<Ahmuck> :-(
<Ahmuck> is there someone that might be willing to create a *buntu-deb for it?
<RainCT> E: dx source: build-depends-on-obsolete-package build-depends: xlibs-dev
<RainCT> will this fail to build?
<jdong> RainCT: yes, at least on my gutsy system it does
<jdong> E: Package xlibs-dev has no installation candidate
<geser> in hardy too
<RainCT> do you know what package replaces it?
<geser> RainCT: it got split in several packages
<xhaker> hey guys. i'm having some problems i had never run into. dput hangs uploading at the last kb
<james_w> RainCT: there's a new upload of dx in Debian
<james_w> RainCT: it fixes the xlibs-dev dependency, and also the typo.
<james_w> RainCT: want me to prepare a debdiff that backports the stuff from the new upload to the current hardy upstream?
<james_w> or would a sync be better?
<highvoltage> nixternal: heh, I might as well talk to you here
<highvoltage> (less noise on twitter)
<bobbo> james_w: has #195068 been fixed in Debian?
<james_w> bobbo: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=195068 ?
<ubotu> Debian bug 195068 in uw-imapd-ssl "mutt-1.5.4i: imap in config file generates errors" [Normal,Open]
<bobbo> Nah our Bug #195068 ;) dx, you submitted it to debian
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195068 in dx "[typo] in package description: Currently Exploror" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195068
<RainCT> hm, it won't fail to build
<james_w> ah, sorry, yeah, it was fixed in the same upload.
<jpatrick> bonjour Zic
<RainCT> as xlibs-dev is an alternative dependency
<james_w> bobbo: http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/dx/news/20080216T210206Z.html
<james_w> bobbo: it doesn't add the homepage though by the look of it.
<bobbo> james_w: Hardy crashed when i was about to submit the bug to debian, its up there now though but they musnt have seen it before upload
<james_w> bobbo: the upload was about a week ago, so that's not surprising :). I should have looked a little harder before filing.
<bobbo> james_w: ah! ok
 * xhaker tries dput -P
<RainCT> bobbo, james_w: hm.. So should I upload bobbo's changes, or will you request a sync and a feature freeze exception?
<james_w> RainCT: I don't care enough to request an FFe. I also think the severity of the bug we started with doesn't warrant much effort on this package before release.
<james_w> However, the other changes in the upload look like they may be worthwhile, but I don't really want to pick through them.
<Ahmuck> nm, i see projectm is in the hardy repositiories
<james_w> I'd be in favour of just letting them add the Homepage field, and then taking the autosync after hardy. However, bobbo may be interested in doing the work, I'm not sure.
<bobbo> james_w, RainCT: I wouldnt have a clue how to do a sync and get an FFe
<bobbo> i learnt how to do a debdiff about a month ago :)
<james_w> bobbo: syncs are easy. FFe, not so, but we can help you to do it if you are interested.
<james_w> Though just doing it for the learning experience may not be the best use of your time.
<bobbo> it looks like RainCT's suggestion of uploading my debdiff then getting the Autosync for Ibex would be simpler and less time consuming for everyone
 * RainCT thinks that it isn't a great idea to request a FFe *only* for packaging changes, as it might introduce new problems
<bobbo> i dont really know, im brand new to all this stuff :s
<RainCT> so, as you don't have any interest in the new version, bobbo: do you want to add some of the packaging changes from Debian or are you happy with the current debdiff?
<bobbo> RainCT: do you mean create a new debdiff with some more changes from http://packages.qa.debian.org/d/dx/news/20080216T210206Z.html or something else?
<RainCT> bobbo: exactly
 * bobbo goes to check whats on that list
<bobbo> RainCT: Yeah i could probably do most of the stuff on that, not so sure about the new upstream though, never done anything like that before
<RainCT> bobbo: ignore the 4 first points
<bobbo> Yeah i can definately give those a go
<james_w> and the last one I expect.
<bobbo> james_w: dont have a clue what the last one even means :)
<RainCT> bobbo: cool, ping me when you have a new debdiff ready :)
<RainCT> heh
 * bobbo remembers how he though fixing that bug was going to be easy :)
<james_w> RainCT: do you want to unsubscribe u-u-s while it is being worked on so that no-one else looks at it?
<james_w> RainCT: sorry if you have already done this.
<RainCT> Already done this :). Ah, and there's no need to re-subscribe later if I'm still around
<bobbo> james_w, RainCT: Sorry, hardys moodswings made me miss the xlibs-dev conversation, can i just remove it?
<james_w> RainCT: great. thanks.
<RainCT> the first thing I do when I look at a debdiff is unsubscribing u-u-s :)
<james_w> that's sensible.
<RainCT> bobbo: yes, remove those
<RainCT> (it's many times in the build depends)
 * bobbo goes on a deletion spree
<bobbo> libdx4-dev suggests xlibs-dev, remove those mentions too?
<RainCT> eg, "libx11-dev | xlibs-dev, x-dev | xlibs-dev, libxt-dev | xlibs-dev" should become "libx11-dev, x-dev, libxt-dev"
<RainCT> bobbo: yes
<geser> has someone checked if the new dx is a bugfix-only release?
<crimsun_> 4.4.4 vice 4.4.0?  It doesn't seem to be bugfix-only.
<RainCT> geser: there have been 4 releases, and the last one says "important changes" or something like this iirc
<crimsun_> geser: i.e., 10 fixes vice 7 feature additions
<crimsun_> the diffstat is fairly reasonable IMO
<bobbo> RainCT: New debdiff (if its still needed): http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12174141/dx_4.4.0-3ubuntu1.debdiff
<RainCT> bobbo: have you tried building it?
<RainCT> $(MAKE) prefix=`$(CURDIR)`/debian/tmp/usr/lib install
<RainCT> I think this will fail
<bobbo> ive only made a source build
 * bobbo goes to make a binary build
 * bobbo now fully understands the meaning of http://xkcd.com/303/
<RainCT> rofl
<toresbe> bobbo: I hung that up on the wall at work, with the headline "WHY WE REALLY SHOULD STOP USING PYTHON"
<hellboy195> toresbe: and? success? ^^
<bobbo> haha :D
<toresbe> naw :(
<pochu> bobbo: but before compiling check your pointers! http://xkcd.com/371/
<Nafallo> tss
<Nafallo> just get faster buildboxes ;-)
<bobbo> gotta love xkcd
<toresbe> my PDP-11 actually has an identifiable pin on the backplane which briefly goes high when the MMU sends a segfault error to the CPU.
<toresbe> I have been playing with the thought of wiring that pin to a physical bell
<toresbe> ./a.out
<toresbe> *ding*
<Nafallo> :-)
<james_w> you get 1 point
<RainCT> btw, someone wants to check ubuntu-dev-tools before I upload a new version?
<james_w> RainCT: what are the changes?
<RainCT> james_w: http://paste.ubuntu.com/4955/plain/
<bobbo> RainCT: you are right, it does fai
<bobbo> s/fai/fail
<james_w> $(MAKE) prefix="$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp/usr/lib" install
<james_w> is what you want if it is that line that is the problem.
 * RainCT is reading the pbuilder-dist changes he wrote and is confused :P
<bobbo> james_w: it fails with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4956/
 * geser likes http://xkcd.com/386/
<bobbo> geser: Its funny because its so true :)
<james_w> bobbo: it looks like that may be the problem then.
<bobbo> ok thanks
<james_w> bobbo: the line RainCT quoted above, with backticks around $(CURDIR) will definitely break something.
<RainCT> bobbo: indeed. remove the `'s around it and try if it build now pls
<james_w> RainCT: it does need quotes though.
<james_w> the failures caused by missing quotes there are rare, especially on buildds, but it is still a problem.
<RainCT> james_w: *http://paste.ubuntu.com/4957/plain/
<james_w> if the build dir has spaces in the path the make command gets mangled, and usually causes FTBFS, or worse.
<james_w> RainCT: I can have a look for you, but I won't be able to test that thoroughly, as I don't know many of the tools.
<james_w> I know pbuilder-dist, but full testing of that is tiresome.
<james_w> hmm, "alias pbuilder=echo" might help.
<bobbo> now it wont make clean, i think i have totally messed up debian/rules
 * bobbo reverts rules changes
 * HighNo wonders if anybody else feels described properly by this one: http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2007/11/11/the_nerd_handbook.html
<pascal80> join #launchpad
<LucidFox> Oh, I already love Transmission.
<LucidFox> It's lightweight, HIG-friendly, and FAST.
<jdong> LucidFox: yeah it's a beautiful client
<jdong> LucidFox: and under the hood is nice too -- transmission-cli, transmission-daemon, transmission-remote
<HighNo> LucidFox: I don't even know it - I guess I'll have to look for it...
<hellboy195> LucidFox: true :)
<RainCT> persia: wow, you were right. open-invaders-data has just been accepted in Debian :)
<james_w> pochu: I think you may have misdirected your bzr-eclipse mails just now.
<pochu> james_w: it wasn't sent to pkg-bazaar-maint, due to Thunderbird splitting that in two lines, if that's what you mean
<james_w> pochu: no, I might be wrong but I think either you meant ITP rather than RFS, or it should have been -mentors rather than -devel.
<james_w> pochu: are you a member of pkg-bazaar?
<mok0_> python-storm should be upgraded for hardy, a large number of bugs were fixed in the latest release 0.12. Anyone on that?
<crimsun_> mok0_: you could update bug 156100
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 156100 in storm "Please package upstream version 0.11" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156100
 * mok0_ looks
<tsmithe> i've just patched mscore to default to using the fluid soundfont (which is now available in hardy universe via the fluid-soundfont package). now, my question is, and i've really already made up my mind in favour of the latter, do i depend on fluid-soundfont (it functions, albeit uselessly without it), or do i recommend it?
<pochu> james_w: oh crap, it should have been RFP :)
<tsmithe> if i recommend it, should i leave in the notification that's currently there regarding installation of soundfonts?
<james_w> pochu: aha :)
<mok0_> crimsun_: By "update" you mean changing the bug description?
<crimsun_> mok0_: converting it into a FF exception request, but essentially, yes.
<james_w> tsmithe: may someone install another soundfont from elsewhere and not want fluid?
<bobbo> RainCT: How important are the debian/rules changes for bug #195068 (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4958/plain/)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195068 in dx "[typo] in package description: Currently Exploror" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195068
<bobbo> RainCT: I cant get them to work properly
<mok0_> crimsun_: ok, will do that, and attach the list of bug fixes from Canonical. It seems if we are critical of them not releasing their stuff, we should be on top of it when they _do_ make a release.
<RainCT> bobbo: looking at debian/rules from Debian might help
<crimsun_> mok0_: concur.
<james_w> bobbo: the first only fails on arches that use sudo for root on the buildds, not fakeroot, which is only a couple of smaller arches on Debian I believe, so that shouldn't be an issue.
<crimsun_> tsmithe: mscore's source is patched to depend on fluid-soundfont-foo?
<tsmithe> that is a possibility, yes. however, i'm sure it applies to other situations, and i never know if we assume that the user only ever uses the repository, and that the rest of the world doesn't exist or if we understand that the rest of the world does. (if we take the latter view in the extreme, then it destroys the idea of a centralised repository: why include this, when they could get it from elsewhere)
<james_w> bobbo: the make distclean change may lead to some problems no longer being hidden, but one more upload shouldn't harm too much there.
<tsmithe> crimsun_, well, it is currently working to depend on a file that is not included. i have patched it to depend on fluid, but without either, it still loads and runs. in fact, i'm just building to test this.
<bobbo> james_w: its the make distclean one im having the problems with at the moment
<james_w> bobbo: the last one I'm not really sure about, but I *think* it will stop some compile errors, so if it compiles with it then all the better.
<james_w> bobbo: would you like to pastebin the error?
<mok0_> crimsun_: I am wary of changing the history of bugs.... isn't it better just to create a new one?
<bobbo> james_w: im pretty sure i had that one working, the make distclean one i copied and pasted from Debian and is just going wrong all the time
<bobbo> james_w: sorry deleted the terminal session (clever me) so i cant pastebin the error, im going to try rewriting the rules stuff from a fresh current copy
<james_w> tsmithe: I don't think a dependency here is harmful, but now recommends are installed by default it's just a question of how likely it is.
<crimsun_> tsmithe: if the source code is currently patched to depend directly on the existence of such a soundfont, then I would revert that change.  Recommending fluid-soundfont-foo seems fine, since removing it doesn't disable mscore.
<james_w> bobbo: good luck :)
<tsmithe> crimsun_, "depend" is not such a good work. it is coded to look for a soundfont, but if it cannot load one, then it just doesn't produce any sound.
<crimsun_> mok0_: however you wish to proceed.
<mok0_> crimsun_: good
<tsmithe> james_w, i think i'll leave the notification and use recommends
<james_w> mok0_: yours supercedes that request, so go ahead and change it
<james_w> tsmithe: that's fair enough. One question, does the notification suggest that installing the fluid package is one solution?
<tsmithe> yes
<mok0_> james_w: but it's part of the documentation of past bugs (?)
<tsmithe> (or at least, it will do)
<james_w> mok0_: I wouldn't worry about it, the history is still there in the activity log of that bug.
<james_w> tsmithe: great.
<mok0_> james_w: ok, I'll try that, then
<RainCT> bobbo: well, isn't that important if you don't get all the changes from Debian working
<bobbo> RainCT: i have everything except the rules stuff going
<bobbo> would it be good to get my debdiff with the changes so far (debian - rules) and file a bug on Launchpad for the other stuff?
<RainCT> bobbo: Upload what you have and for the debian/rules stuff never mind it. Ubuntu hasn't strange buildd's/arch's like Debian
<bobbo> RainCT: will do :D
<cyberix> What should happen to "needs-packaging" bug once the package hits the repositories?
<geser> if the package is in the archive set the bug to "Fix released"
<mok0_> Who is "Valyander"?
<mok0_> besides being subscribed to all bugs in Ubuntu...
<cyberix> geser: Should I set the bug to be a bug in the package released?
<geser> if you want
<tsmithe> does anyone here know if ftp-masters@debian.org is the address i want when i want to reach the debian archive admins?
<hellboy195> mok0_: thats a really good question https://edge.launchpad.net/~ken-paulsen
<mok0_> hellboy195: a blank entry
<hellboy195> mok0_: but why is he subscribed everywhere? LP test dummy?
<mok0_> Perhaps he's a spambot
<tsmithe> hmm. maybe it's ftp-master@debian.org...
<mok0_> hellboy195: great way to harvest active email accounts
<pochu> I thought subscribing to ubuntu bugmail was discouraged, and that subscribing to ubuntu-bugs@l.u.c should be done instead
<hellboy195> mok0_: ^^
<hellboy195> LP should be opensource :\
<tsmithe> hellboy195, why? is your supermarket open source? at least you can get a recipe to make most of the stuff they sell, so in that sense the products are open source. just as they are on lp
<hellboy195> tsmithe: true, but if it would be someone could fork it without spambots ^^
<tsmithe> it's good they don't: the whole point of LP is that it is a singular instance, without competing forks.
<tsmithe> otherwise it would negate its useful centralisation.
<hellboy195> tsmithe: also true
<mok0_> hellboy195: I agree, they should opensource it asap
<emgent> heya people
<bobbo> is RainCT still around?
<tsmithe> mok0_, parts of it, that wouldn't decentralise it, are. like Storm
<RainCT> bobbo: pong :)
<bobbo> RainCT: hey, i got another debdiff for you to look at :) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12174886/dx_4.4.0-3ubuntu1.debdiff
<hellboy195> tsmithe: what if the opensource it and ubuntu folks accept it as platform for ubuntu. so there isn't a decentralising
<mok0_> tsmithe: that's a minute part of it
<tsmithe> mok0_, true. but hopefully it'll continue it like that
<tsmithe> hellboy195, but it's most useful when other projects use it as a platform too.
<mok0_> tsmithe: are you against open source?
<tsmithe> no. but i understand their reasons for keeping it closed. open source is not necessarily, in every case, the best solution.
<hellboy195> tsmithe: well. very few projects use that platform so this isn't an argument
<mok0_> Canonical makes a business of open source, they should live as they preach
<tsmithe> mok0_, they don't preach anything.
<hellboy195> We should ask Richard Stallman ^^
<mok0_> tsmithe: I disagree
<tsmithe> ok. this is off-topic anyway.
<ScottK> tsmithe: It's an important point.
<ScottK> Persnally I've yet to hear an argument for not freeing it that makes sense.
<ScottK> But it's sabfl's money to spend how he likes.
<tsmithe> what doesn't make sense in not wanting extraneous instances?
<ScottK> Why should they care?
<ScottK> It's the data that matters for the integration work they want to do.
<ScottK> Properly structured all multiple instances would do is relieve the burden on their servers
<tsmithe> right, i agree with that totally. preference would go to open sourcing it, but also opening the protocols to access the singular instance's data
<ScottK> There are plenty of people that believe using proprietary tools to develop FOSS is a bad and dangerous idea.
<tsmithe> as they haven't done the latter, they can't do the former
<ScottK> They've chosen not to do that latter.
<ScottK> LP doesn't live in a sinlge box, so the protocols exist.
<ScottK> sinlge/single
<tsmithe> ScottK, right, and i really can't see any reason why they shouldn't. *that* is my qualm; not the current necessity that it is closed.
<tsmithe> i feel this way about a number of web services
<tsmithe> (and it is why i believe that open standards are more important than open sources, per se)
<ScottK> Personally I'm more worried about the side effects of it being a proprietary effort than I am the code.
<tsmithe> well, that too
<ScottK> Currently it's a Canonical project that if you act nice they might be willing to let you test.
<ScottK> As an example of the kind of abitrary and capricious behaviour this approach tends to engender, if you don't set a real name in your LP profile, they will kick you out of the beta testers group.
<tsmithe> that, i agree, is totally ridiculous. but that's up to the team owners, not the developers.
<ScottK> Changes don't get announce in advance, so users get blindsided
<ScottK> tsmithe: The LP beta team owners are the developers
<ScottK> Testers don't have a good idea what to test.
<tsmithe> (ie; it could happen in any team, though, if open source, the project could be forked to bypass the difficulties)
<tsmithe> ScottK, that's a side issue. it isn't necessarily the case, and the case (of separation) is portable across projects
<ScottK> The difference IMO is that in closed proprietary development who you are tends to be important.  In open source what you accomplish tends to become important.
<tsmithe> meritocracy vs aristocracy, i suppose
<ScottK> So it just wouldn't even come up in a normal open source environment.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> That and by being proprietary they lose potential input.
<ScottK> Personally, I'm unwilling to work on design of someone else's proprietary system as a volunteer.
<ScottK> I'll file bugs and complain, but that's as far as it goes.
<tsmithe> ScottK, may not in a normal open source environment, but i have heard of projects with weird criteria on what external patches to accept (that have not been forked)
<tsmithe> ScottK, that's a stance i should adopt
<ScottK> Sure and if it's painful enough then the project forks.
<ScottK> Generally though open source projects welcome additional competent help.
<tsmithe> true
<ScottK> BTW, my maximum length LP should be free and we should care about it not being free as Ubuntu people is 4 hours, so don't think you're going to wear me out.
<tsmithe> ScottK, but that's not my opinion! i think that, whilst the protocols are closed, i understand why they keep it closed. however, what i cannot fathom is /why/ those protocols are closed (and thus why they *should* not open it).
<tsmithe> but, 4 hours?? christ.
<ScottK> It was more about should Ubuntu people care if they use proprietary tools or not and should be just use whatever LP feeds us for tools and be happy or work on rolling our own.
<hellboy195> ScottK: if they would care, they would use debian or something similiar
<hellboy195> *similar
<ScottK> hellboy195: Depends.  I care and I use Ubuntu because it's release cycle suits me better than Debian's.
<hellboy195> ScottK: well but only if you don't want to use Sid
<ScottK> Yes.  I like using releases and not just the latest collection of whatever someone happened to upload.
<hellboy195> ScottK: you are the complete opposite to me ^^
<ScottK> hellboy195: I use my computers for $WORK that keeps my family in food, clothing, and shelter.
<hellboy195> ScottK: yeah that's something different
<persia> Hobbsee: My memory says 2, but you've a say in the actual value, whereas I'm just guessing :)
<persia> bddebian: Excellent.  Grabbing now...
<ScottK> persia: It's 2.
<hellboy195> persia: you already noticed my debdiff?
<persia> hellboy195: Yes, although my build system can't build that package.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<hellboy195> persia: generelly or with my debdiff?
<geser> Hi bddebian
<persia> hellboy195: Generally.
<bddebian> Hi geser
<hellboy195> persia: /here it's building fine
<persia> Hey bddebian.  Thanks for newpkt-client.  attal looks like an SDL problem to me, but I've not tracked it down specifically yet.
<bddebian> persia: NP, did it apply this time?
 * persia is about to try
<persia> bddebian: I can't find it :(  bug modified 32 days ago.
<RainCT> bobbo: sorry for the wait
<RainCT> bobbo: you've tried if it build, right?
<bobbo> RainCT: yeah i've tried a binary build and it worked
<bddebian> Gah, wtf
<RainCT> bobbo: -DEB_DX_FLAGS = -Wall -g -fsigned-char      +DEB_DX_FLAGS = -Wall -g -fsigned-char -fno-strict-aliasing          this isn't documented in the changelog
<bobbo> it is, the no strict aliasing part
<RainCT> bobbo: ah right
<bddebian> Hmm, it's in my sent items..
<RainCT> -.-
<ScottK2> RainCT: Thanks for the ubuntu-dev-tools cleanup.
<bobbo> RainCT: ( * debian/rules: Disable strict aliasing.)
<jdong> ScottK2: hey you have a sec to sponsor something into main?
<jdong> bug 191691, debdiff is attached
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191691 in xchat-gnome "To prevent dcc exploit, default port should be 8001 for irc.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191691
 * ScottK2 looks
<persia> bddebian: It's bug number 460748, right?
<RainCT> ScottK2: np, thanks for the reports
<bddebian> persia: Yeah
<persia> Hmm.  Something odd with SMTP then :(
<macd> a backport from hardy that requires an update to libc6 form hardy also, most likely won't happen right?
<ScottK2> jdong: Looking at Bug 97253 - If you change it, will it stay changed?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 97253 in xchat-gnome "xchat reconnects on the wrong port number" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/97253
<persia> macd: That's a safe bet.
<bddebian> persia: What's your e-mail, I'll mail it to you
<persia> bddebian: persia@u.c works
<RainCT> bobbo: uploaded :)
<bddebian> Ah, OK
<ScottK2> macd: Guaranteed not to happen, although you might find it depends on a different version when built against the Gutsy toolchain.
<bobbo> RainCT: thanks :D
<macd> yeah, Im going to try and build it in a gutsy env, and see what happens, if it were to build successfully, then it wouldnt be a backport, what are the chances of that getting into gutsy?
<macd> its in universe, the package in question is imagemagick
<ScottK2> jdong: I think someone on the desktop team should upload that one.
<xhaker> hey, my ppa just spit, Chroot problem, how can I rebuild?
<pochu> geser: python-babel FTBFS fixed in Debian
<ScottK2> xhaker: Ask PPA questions in #launchpad
<geser> pochu: nice
<ScottK2> pochu: Fixed with source changes of by a binary upload?
<tsmithe> could someone upload the new revision of mscore, as in bug 195179, please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195179 in mscore "Please update mscore to 0.9.1d+dfsg-0ubuntu2 (debdiff attached)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195179
<ScottK2> tsmithe: FFe approved for that one?
<geser> pochu: it was a missing build-dependency on python-setuptools?
<tsmithe> ScottK2, it doesn't provide new features.
<persia> hellboy195: Looking at the diff, it seems clean.  If nobody else gets to it in a while, I'll see about making a special build-environment that can handle a package of that size.
<ScottK2> Ah.  OK
<xhaker> ScottK2: it's not certainly something exclusive of ppa archives. but i understand it's easier for you if i just split to #launchpad
<hellboy195> persia: no stress. It was weekend. there are still ~5 other merges/syncs from me in the sponsering queue ,.. :)
<nhaines> I have a couple packaging questions if anyone here has time.
<hellboy195> nhaines: just ask. somebody will answer
<pochu> geser: looks like
<pochu> ScottK2: adding python-setuptools to Build-Depends
<nhaines> I'm working on packaging PyRoom for Ubuntu.  I'm about to just give up and write an install/uninstall script.  But I need to grasp packaging eventually.  :)  PyRoom is a simple, standalone Python application.
<mok0_> ScottK: I filed a FFE  on python-storm without first creating the package, please take a look
<pochu> ScottK2: with binary upload do you mean a binNMU?
<nhaines> I have my orig.tar.gz, and to this I added an icon and a .desktop file, and renamed pyroom.py to pyroom
<hellboy195> persia: btw, the debdiff was 84kb big ^^ I deleted the diff entries for the *.po files ,..
<nhaines> When I try debbuild, among the errors I get are that executable bit to pyroom cannot be represented, file rename can't be represented, binary icon data can't be represented...
<ScottK2> pochu: No.  There are times when a package that won't build on the buildd's gets uploaded to Debian and works because they upload one arch as binary.  This can mask problems.  Sounds like it's not applicable this case.
<persia> hellboy195: That was the right choice.  We generally don't want to have different .po files (although there are a couple exceptions, but these should be noted in the previous changelog).
<pochu> ScottK2: well, this is arch:all so the binary was uploaded with the first upload.
<hellboy195> persia: thank geser. He adviced it to me though I also supposed that this is the right decision ^^
<ScottK2> pochu: Which is exactly where builds locally, but won't build in the buildd problems show up.
<ScottK2> mok0_: I need to run out.  I'll try and look later tonight.
<mok0_> ScottK2: thx
<persia> nhaines: You're being very ambitious in your changes.  For a file move, consider applying the move in the clean rule each time, or finding another way to work around it.  For the executable bit, try setting this in the install: rule.  For the icon, common practice is to uuencode, and uudecode during build: (remember to build-depend on sharutils)
<nhaines> persia: I didn't consider adding a launcher and an icon to be very ambitious.  :)
<nhaines> But that's the trouble: there is no build or clean rule or phase because the entire program is interpreted.
<nhaines> uue/uudecode seems simple enough, though.
<persia> nhaines: For the icon, you're really limited to svg, xpm, or uuencoding, although some people like using sng (but you need to build the .png in the build: rule).  For the launcher, you want the move and execution bits in the install rule, rather than in the source package.
<bddebian> persia: Did you get that?
<nhaines> persia: I already put the move in the rules file.  So I can as easily change the move line to rename the file.  chmod can happen then, I understand.
<persia> bddebian: Yes, but I got all the same errors :(  Maybe I'm just not applying it correctly.  I have to go real soon now, but I'll try to dig it apart tonight.
<bddebian> I sent _4.debdiff right?
<hellboy195> persia: hf, and no stress with the wxwidgets merge ;)
<persia> bddebian: newpki_wx26_4.debdiff is the file I tried to apply.
<bddebian> Yeah, it applies fine for me, wtf
<persia> bddebian: mkdir newpki-client; cd new-pkit-client; apt-get source newpki-client; cp /tmp/newpki_wx26_4.debdiff; patch -p0 < newpki_wx26_4.debdiff ?
<persia> err.  s/diff; patch/diff .; patch/
<bddebian> -p1 but yeah
<persia> -p1?  That's likely it then...
<persia> Nope.  Still gets lots of issues :(
<bddebian> persia: Well I stuck it up on mentors if you want to try to diff it yourself.  http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/n/newpki-client/newpki-client_2.0.0+rc1-3.dsc
<persia> bddebian: Assuming you have a working source, and it compiles for you, maybe you could just upload it?
<bddebian> Well, I have "building" source. ;-)
<persia> bddebian: That's better than the current source.  This is likely especially true as newpki-server didn't build on hardy last I checked.
<bddebian> OK, I'll build it in a hardy pbuilder and if it works I'll upload
<persia> Hurrah!
<tsmithe> slomo_, are you there?
<persia> bddebian: survex now building cleanly (bashisms), and uploaded.
<bddebian> w00t
<persia> What do you think, should we drop ctsim for hardy, or is there a solution (perhaps with 2.8) on the way?
<bddebian> I think he wants to wait for 3.0 but I don't know for sure
<persia> bddebian: Hmm..  OK.  I'll wait a couple weeks before asking for removal then, just in case.  I just want to ask to drop wx24 byy betafreeze.
<bddebian> persia: Unless you want to build it with 2.8 ;-)
<hellboy195> gn8 folks :)
<nhaines> persia: It looks like your suggestions have helped me to sucessfully build pyroom package!
<nhaines> persia: the next hurdle is to figure out how to push them to my PPA, but I really appreciate your help.
<james_w> bobbo_afk: nice work on dx
<RainCT> nhaines: https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<bobbo_afk> james_w: thanks :D
<bobbo_afk> james_w, RainCT: thanks for all the help with DX
<nhaines> RainCT: Yes, I simply didn't understand any of it (because I didn't have a successfully built package before now).  I will know in a few seconds if the instructions help me or not.
<neversfelde> Hello all. How can I force a package to go in universe?
<RainCT> Hi neversfelde. What do you mean?
<RainCT> nhaines: well, they are pretty straightforward, but ask if you have some problem
<neversfelde> RainCT: I packaged something and now it is in ppa's main section, but it should be in universe, or not?
<pochu> neversfelde: ppas override all packages to main. And that's a question for #launchpad anyway
<neversfelde> pochu: thx, thought I have to add something special to debian/control
<LaserJock> RainCT: ping
<RainCT> LaserJock: pong
<LaserJock> RainCT: I was just looking at the dx upload you just sponsored
<LaserJock> seems like an aweful lot of diff
<RainCT> LaserJock: most of it is taken from Debian, it can be synced in Intrepid
<LaserJock> why not sync it now?
<RainCT> (most of it means everything except the manpage)
<RainCT> LaserJock: because there is a new upstream release in Debian, which would require a FFe
<RainCT> (a new upstream release which is 4 releases later than that one in Ubuntu, and seems to have significant changes)
<LaserJock> but would it be worth getting?
<RainCT> *manpage=homepage
<LaserJock> are there important changes?
<RainCT> I don't know the application so I can really say
<RainCT> *can't
<RainCT> LaserJock: also, the "keep the diff to Debian small" topic is arguable :)
<LaserJock> ummm, it really shouldn't be :-)
<LaserJock> I would argue that that upload was totally unnecessary
<RainCT> heh
<LaserJock> a large diff has been created (and which we'll have to maintain) over a *typo*
<RainCT> LaserJock: as I said above, the changes were taken from Debian, so the package can be synced in Intrepid
<LaserJock> which somebody will have to spend time doing
<LaserJock> and may not do right if there's "Ubuntu changes" that are different from Debian's
 * RainCT plans to go through all the stuff he has uploaded once it's MoM time
<LaserJock> excellent :-)
<LaserJock> in the case of dx I doubt it's a big deal
<LaserJock> but really the typo should have been reported to Debian (and still should of course) and that's it
<bobbo_afk> LaserJock: the typo has been reported, along with the lack of a Homepage field
<RainCT> LaserJock: it's fixed in Debian :)
<RainCT> (the typo)
<LaserJock> *sigh* :-)
<LaserJock> then why did we duplicate all the work in Ubuntu?
<RainCT> to close the bug in Hardy
<RainCT> and I guess bobbo_afk gathered some experience on the way :)
 * bobbo_afk apologizes for making extra work :)
<bddebian> Jesus Christ, bad md5sums on newpki-client.  I give up on this fscking package
<LaserJock> well, I'm not exactly sure the experience we want actually
<LaserJock> bobbo_afk: no need to apologize, I'm glad you're wanting to help out, it's much appreciated
<bobbo_afk> LaserJock: thanks
<LaserJock> it's just that, IMO at least, "fixing" this bug means reporting it to Debian, no more
<pochu> go bobbo_afk go! :)
<pochu> bobbo_afk: now that it's fixed in Debian you can do a merge too ;)
<slangasek> except in Debian, it's fixed in a new upstream version of the package, so FF
<pochu> oh
<pochu> slangasek: you make me feel sad :(
<bobbo_afk> im just confused :D
<slangasek> just by mentioning a new upstream version in Debian? :)
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> FF shouldn't keep people from looking to see if we *should* sync though
<RainCT> LaserJock: that's another topic :)
<slangasek> pochu: would you be happier if I changed the subject instead to monodoc and bug #194536? :)
<ScottK> So far about 90% of FFe get approved.
<bobbo_afk> ScottK: in that case can someone look at Bug #195065 as i've been waiting ages to play Fungaloids ;)
<RainCT> ubotu!! :P
<bobbo_afk> heh, ive spent one day in this channel and someone's already sent me a mentorship offer :)
<LaserJock> hehe
<ScottK> bobbo_afk: If motu-release is subscribed, I'll get to it eventually.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194536 in monodoc "FTBFS in latest archive rebuild test" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194536
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195065 in ubuntu "Please sync ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager from debian sid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195065
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * bobbo_afk goes to bed, school in morning. Thanks RainCT for his help today
<RainCT> bobbo_afk: you're welcome, thanks for your patches :)
<RainCT> good night
<superm1> slomo_, ping :)
 * RainCT goes to bed too
<pochu> slangasek: sure :) http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=458698
<ubotu> Debian bug 458698 in monodoc "monodoc: FTBFS: error CS0006: cannot find metadata file `ICSharpCode.SharpZipLib.dll'" [Serious,Fixed]
<pochu> slangasek: you don't happen to be an archive admin, do you?
<superm1> slomo_, well if you come back and i'm not here, i've got two uploads: http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/g/gmyth/ http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/g/gmyth-upnp/
<slangasek> pochu: that's not the same bug.
<pochu> slangasek: oh really? I thought it was
<pochu> slangasek: I havent checked it though
<slangasek> no, completely different
<slangasek> and monodoc's autoconfage is crack
<pochu> hmm, "no, command not found"
<pochu> that's crack :)
<slangasek> currently, I can't get a buildable package with dpkg-buildpackage because the upstream 'clean' target is removing a file that it can't regenerate in the build target
<tbf> slangasek: guess they'll say "patches welcome", if you tell them
<tbf> ;-)
<slangasek> pochu: yes, that's a combination of a) /usr/bin/mcs isn't installed (missing build-dep), and b) configure.in looks at the wrong variable name so fails to notice it broke
<slangasek> tbf: but then I would be thanked as a contributor to a C# package and I would never bear the shame... :)
<slangasek> pochu: so, that part I actually already have a fix for
<tbf> slangasek: good point.
<alex_mayorga> hi, can anyone take a look at bug 195247 and let me know if I did anything wrong, please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 195247 in wine "[needs-packaging] wine 0.9.56" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/195247
<pochu> hrm, wine is surely in the archive?
<LaserJock> alex_mayorga: well, we already have wine
<alex_mayorga> the current version segfaults
<LaserJock> ok, well, you filed the wrong kind of bug there
<pochu> alex_mayorga: that should be an update, and not a needs-packaging bug
<alex_mayorga> :(
<pochu> and I think it is known that it's segfaulting
<LaserJock> a "needs-packaging" bug is for packages that are not already in Ubuntu
<alex_mayorga> sorry
<LaserJock> alex_mayorga: no problem
<LaserJock> thanks for coming in and asking about it
<alex_mayorga> can you guys pick it up from there?
<alex_mayorga> how is one supposed to request an update then?
<pochu> alex_mayorga: 191575
<pochu> bug 191575
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191575 in wine "wine segfaults on winecfg" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191575
<LaserJock> alex_mayorga: is that the bug you're seeing ^^ ?
<alex_mayorga> yes sr.
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> then let's close your bug
<pochu> slangasek: monodoc 1.2.6-1ubuntu1 FTBFS in my hardy pbuilder, whereas 1.2.6-3 builds. I'll request a sync.
<alex_mayorga> ??
<LaserJock> alex_mayorga: a bug already exists
<LaserJock> we can close yours
<alex_mayorga> oh! didn't see it under wine
<alex_mayorga> thanks anyway
<alex_mayorga> and sorry for the inconvenience
<LaserJock> alex_mayorga: no problem
<pochu> slangasek: err, it's a merge, not a sync :) I'll take care of it.
#ubuntu-motu 2009-02-16
<dolanor> I can edit the patch itself, but I cannot create another patch :/
<dolanor> for editing the same, it applies and patch itself, and for editing a new one, it applies the first one, like before ... But fail ...
<dolanor> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=399308 : workaround is to add some cdbs var in debian/rules to scan deeper than only 1 0 or 2
<ubottu> Debian bug 399308 in cdbs "cdbs-edit-patch creates incorrect patches when simple-patchsys.mk and" [Normal,Closed]
<binarymutant> this might be a silly question, but can I request a sync from Debian if the package is already in Ubuntu? My package in Debian is much more cleaner and precise than the one already in Ubuntu
<directhex> binarymutant, how do the version numbers look?
<binarymutant> 0ubuntu1 and -1 in debian
<directhex> then requestsync it
<dtchen> IFF the orig.tar.gz is identical.
<binarymutant> cool thanks
<binarymutant> they are
<directhex> if it's not, then spank spank
<sladen> directhex: how do I stop dh_something or other trying to strip this mono binary?
<directhex> sladen, generally, or for injecting into a dedicated -dbg package?
<Davedan> I'm using Pre-Invoke and Post-Invoke inside /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ to run scripts before and after dpkg is running
<Davedan> can I pass a value between them? assign a variable in the pre-invoke and pass it to the post-invoke?
<sladen> directhex: it's a train simulator.  the source builds one binary in bin/Debug/OpenBVE.exe
<sladen> directhex: which I then install to debian/openbve
<anakron> hi all
<Davedan> where should scripts of a package be placed in the file system?
<directhex> sladen, you could skip calling dh_clistrip
<anakron> how i can see wich patches are in a source package
<Davedan> a python script for example
<directhex> anakron, look in debian/patches ?
<anakron> ops
<anakron> xd
<anakron> and how i can apply some changes with a debdiff
<anakron> if any patch is applied
<anakron> debian/patches >> is not there
<anakron> but a patch is applied
<directhex> then they've applied patches directly in diff.gz
<sladen> directhex: this is what's confusing me, I don't have that;  only  dh_clifixperms  and  dh_clideps -d
<directhex> an act which ought to carry a spank penalty
<anakron> :O ok
<anakron> so, i must apply this patch and then apply mi diff file
<directhex> sladen, does the mdb get created in your debian/tmp staging folder? is it missing from a .install file?
<anakron> or, if it's not necessary, i can make only a debdiff file and then upload to the bug report
<anakron> i test it and it runs ok
<sladen> directhex: oh, there is an .mdb file too;  is that important;  what should I do with it?
<anakron> but
<anakron> i need to know something
<directhex> sladen, that's the debugging symbols.
<sladen> directhex: I was assuming I just dump this 'OpenBVE.exe' file to  /usr/games/openbve  (no .exe)
<sladen> directhex: oh right, where do I put them?
<directhex> sladen, same location as your .exe
<directhex> sladen, you should always write a trivial script to launch your app, not rely on executing .exe files directly
<RAOF> sladen: Normal proceedure would be to make an openbve shell script that calls OpenBVE.exe, rather than assuming binfmt is working.
<directhex> RAOF, since binfmt is linux-only
<sladen> oh.  righto.  I thought binfmt was good for everything
<sladen> gah messy, so I actually stick it in /usr/lib/openbve/OpenBVE.exe  along with the .mdb and then stick a shell script in /usr/games/ ?
<directhex> sladen, nope. debian has more kernels than just linux, so needs to support non-linux things ;)
<directhex> sladen, yes, that's correct procedure
<lifeless> directhex: it does?
<lifeless> directhex: far as I know alternate kernels for debian are not part of the release set
<lifeless> directhex: so they don't exist
<sladen> does the same apply for Java?
<directhex> lifeless, some of us are noble & sweet
<directhex> sladen, yeah. java can technically run through binfmt, but you should write a launcher script
<lifeless> directhex: doing more work to support a mythical beast has many labels :P
<lifeless> sladen: FWIW, I'd argue that wrapper scripts are dead space, duplicate code with whats in binfmt, and shouldn't be used :)
<directhex> fwiw we will reject any use of binfmt from pkg-cli-apps
<sladen> lifeless: I agree with you
<lifeless> directhex: well, its your call - I don't package mono stuff
<sladen> directhex: right, so (looking at "trivial" /usr/bin/fspot) can I not just do  env mono /real/exec "$*"
<directhex> sladen, let me find a decent minimal one. f-spot et al are complex
<lifeless> seriously though, what kernels (win32 is not a kernel, and could run mono stuff directly anyway) don't support a binfmt equivalent?
<hyperair> lifeless: win32 only runs mono stuff directly if you've got the framework installed
<sladen> lifeless: binfmt also has the benefit of workig +x bits
<lifeless> hyperair: and it can't if its not installed;
<directhex> exec /usr/bin/mono /usr/lib/nemerle/nemish.exe "$@"
<lifeless> hyperair: so its really a non-issue
<directhex> okay, examples
<hyperair> lifeless: the framework on win32 is equivalent to mono on linux
<directhex> 1) conflicts with wine binfmt
<directhex> 2) conflicts with multiple CLI environments
<directhex> 3) only useful for trivial cases
<directhex> 4) it's in the policy docs - http://pkg-mono.alioth.debian.org/cli-policy/ch-packaging.html#s-file-locations
<lifeless> directhex: 1) bug in wine, 2) uhhhh, isn't that like 'conflicts with multiple libc environments' ?(e.g. bug in the linker), 3) working simply doesn't seem trivial to me
<hyperair> lifeless: i don't see how 1 is a bug of wine. generally you'd want to run .exe stuff in wine, because not all .exe files are C#
<directhex> lifeless, bring it up with pkg-mono list. it's 1am and i really don't care at this point
<lifeless> directhex: sure, I mean, I'm not trying to troll, but the reasons really weren't gelling for me
<hyperair> lifeless: also i don't think i fancy starting up my C# apps with a .exe command
<lifeless> I can see there are some issues
<lifeless> interestingly policy says 'so it works without the .exe extension'
<sladen> this is like saying that you can't tell an ODF file from a Java .jar from a .zip
<lifeless> and provides no other reasons  (and thats a reason I can understand :P)
<sladen> the answer is that you look a little further;  which is why binfmt calls out to a script that then runs either mono or wine, or dosbox
<hyperair> sladen: they have different extensions
<sladen> hyperair: we *do not care* about extensions on Unix :)
<directhex> why go to added effort to cripple non-linux-kernel systems?
<directhex> most dists don't even HAVE auto-configured binfmt support, let alone use it
<sladen> luckily Debian/Ubuntu has
<hyperair> sladen: well then, tell me the difference between a C# exe that i want to run on wine, and a C# exe i want to run on mono
<directhex> hyperair, the difference can be detected, when binfmt is working. see /usr/lib/cli/binfmt-detector-cli
<directhex> anyway, bedtime.
<sladen>  or rather the difference is /already/ detected and has "just worked" for several years automagically
<RAOF> directhex: Isn't it policy to exec /usr/bin/cli rather than /usr/bin/mono, should GNU Portable .NET ever do anything useful?
<sladen> hyperair: nine out of ten cat owners who can't tell the difference prefer the faster codepath
<hyperair> sladen: well i'm not a cat owner, and i prefer not having a .exe behind commands i run
<sladen> hyperair: I was just going to install it without the .exe
<sladen> hyperair: like I tend to install useful shell scripts without the .sh
<hyperair> sladen: well if you're so sure about this, take it up to the pkg-mono list
<sladen> hyperair: or useful Python programs without the .py
<hyperair> sladen: if you can make them change the policy then by all means do so
<hyperair> sladen: otherwise, suck it up and stick with the policy
<sladen> hyperair: I guess my fear (the same as lifeless') is that somebody thought it would be a good idea, so it has been perpetuated
<hyperair> somebody thought what would be a good idea?
<lifeless> the last 30 minutes of discussion
<sladen> maybe not all kernels support symlinks ;-)
<lifeless> sladen: does qnx ? :P
<hyperair> lifeless: i've only been here for the past 20
<hyperair> sladen: i thought it was more to filesystem support
<lifeless> 12:07->12:35, 28 minutes
<hyperair> sladen: besides, it's in the posix standard, is it not?
 * hyperair has been around from 9:11 onwards
<hyperair> lifeless: the first message i saw was "find a decent one ... f-spot is complex"
<lifeless> 12:07 -!- hyperair [n=hyperair@155.69.199.211] has joined #ubuntu-motu
<hyperair> lifeless: install ntp =p your time's off by 4 minutes or so
<lifeless> hyperair: it doesn't matter if it is, given that the range I quoted is consistently off :)
<sladen> hyperair: nah, lifeless just caches time queries;  it speeds them up
<lifeless> also, ntp is installed, I'll have to check whats going on if its off
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> no on second thoughts i think my ntp's faul
<hyperair> ty
<lifeless> have I mentioned i hate the 'open group'
<hyperair> what's open group?
<lifeless> your comment about symlinks sent me checking susv3
<lifeless> I haven't found a fs requirement yet; however interestingly 'symlink()' doesn't have a defined error code for 'my fs cannot do symlinks'
<lifeless> and statvfs is just useless
<lifeless> sladen: http://man.chinaunix.net/unix/susv3/xrat/xbd_chap03.html
<lifeless> sladen: read the section on symbolic links, you'll cry
<ScottK> I'd say if an admin chooses to use an FS that doesn't support symlinks, they've earned whatever pain that brings.
<lifeless> ScottK: you just condemned all the windows sysadmins out there :P
<ScottK> lifeless: Yes, and?
<lifeless> ScottK: and nothing :)
<ScottK> OK.  Just checking.
<sladen> lifeless: so Apple's AFC protcol that they talk down the USBto iPhones/iTouches has the capability to make and delete symlinks, but not to readlink them
<lifeless> sladen: swwwwwet
<sladen> lifeless: so if you dir() the directory, you know it's a symlink, but can't display any information about it as if you stat() it, you get the destination file (although you can't tell where that is either)
<lifeless> sladen: special
<lifeless> so very very special
 * ScottK notes it's 4 days until feature freeze, so he better get to work on writing the new upstream release.
<TheMuso> Where has the subscribers list from the bug view page gone?
<lifeless> these are not the subscribers you are looking for
 * lifeless waves
<TheMuso> heh
<StevenK> TheMuso: I can see the subscribers list for bug 1, for example
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<TheMuso> Hrm, ok they are in firefox, but not elinks
<lifeless> StevenK: thats not very nice
 * TheMuso probably needs a reason to change to using firefox...
<lifeless> poor ubot tu
<StevenK> TheMuso: I'm guessing Firefox is a fair bit harder to drive?
<TheMuso> StevenK: Its adjusting to a new workflow/way of working with webpages efficiently.
<TheMuso> If I could get firefox to display pages similarly to how elinks does. i.e remove all formatting so I view them in a linear ashion (which firefox more than likely can do, things would be better.
<TheMuso> Its just sitting down and changing/setting things, and then learning the new ways.
<ScottK> TheMuso: powerpc seems to be just I thing of beauty.  Everything I retry the worked on the supported archs seems to build just fine.
<ScottK> ia64 seems to be going well too.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Yay! I've read up a bit on that sparc bug, I need to find a sane fix for the kernel, test build it on a sparc box, and then test glibc as well, since it failed in a similar fashion. sistpotty suggested I grab an account on spooky for that.
<TheMuso> So I will do that once I am done with work for the day.
<ScottK> TheMuso: Glad to hear it.  The only other thing I've run into on sparc is a boost thing that I think I have a fix for.
<TheMuso> ok cool
<ScottK> TheMuso: Would you be able to perhaps test it on spooky?
<TheMuso> ScottK: Once I get an account, yes sure.
<ScottK> It's rebuild boost and then built akonadi against the new boost.
<ScottK> TheMuso: The proposed change is in my PPA.
<ScottK> NCommander was going to test it, but I gather he's somewhat ill at that moment.
<dholbach> good morning
<ScottK> Good morning.
<StevenK> TheMuso: You uploaded a linux-ports-meta, right?
<TheMuso> ScottK: ok thanks
<TheMuso> StevenK: Yep, I don't want to change seeds et al yet because therre is likely an ABI bump coming with the next upload.
<StevenK> TheMuso: So I can't NBS out 27-1? :-/
<TheMuso> StevenK: I have to enable ubuntu modles for ports arches yet, to give squashfs/etc for livecd running etc, which will likely bump it.
<TheMuso> StevenK: Alright, if you really want to NBS that, I'll change seeds/d-i.
 * TheMuso will do that later this afternoon.
<TheMuso> once I have finished work.
<StevenK> TheMuso: I would, because NBS is currently at 287 packages due to linux-ports and the -7 kernel
<TheMuso> StevenK: Right ok.
<StevenK> Actually, upload -2 ports, and we'll crack 400 :-)
<TheMuso> -2 ports may not be for a day or so, so I can do those changes        y.
<dholbach> Laney: did a bit of sponsoring over the weekend? :-)
<didrocks> morning o/
<dholbach> hey didrocks, hey iulian, hey quadrispro
<quadrispro> hi dholbach
<dholbach> quadrispro: xom FTBFS again
<didrocks> hey dholbach & quadrispro :)
<quadrispro> oh, looking it now
<iulian> Good morning dholbach and all.
<quadrispro> dholbach:  [javac] java.lang.StackOverflowError   =-O
<dholbach> quadrispro: maybe doko or slytherin or koon have an idea there?
<slytherin> dholbach: I was wondering if you could help me understand this problem. dist-upgrading my ibook (powerpc) does not pull latest kernel images. Is theer anything wrong with ubuntu-* meta packages?
<slytherin> quadrispro: which package is that?
<quadrispro> hi slytherin! we're talking about xom
<dholbach> slytherin: <TheMuso> StevenK: Yep, I don't want to change seeds et al yet because therre is likely an ABI bump coming with the next upload.
<dholbach> slytherin: usually I'm not the best person to talk to about kernel images :-)
<slytherin> dholbach: Thanks for info.
<quadrispro> slytherin: it FTBFS again, but in my pbuilder it was built fine
<slytherin> quadrispro: you are trying to convert it to default-j* packages?
<TheMuso> slytherin: you should have recieved a linux-powerpc package. Did you not?
<slytherin> TheMuso: no. That is the reason I am wondering what is wrong.
<slytherin> I installed linux-image-powerpc separately which then pulled the latest image.
<quadrispro> slytherin: mmm... what I have to do to convert it?
<TheMuso> slytherin: hrm, it was built.
<TheMuso> slytherin: Ok a manual pull got it.
<slytherin> quadrispro: last time I and calc tried it failed with same error.
<TheMuso> slytherin: The reason, as dholbach pointed out, is the seeds haven't been adjusted yet which is why you didn't get them straight away./
<TheMuso> However I will be changing that shortly.
<slytherin> Cool. So nothing wrong on my machine. :-)
<TheMuso> No.
<slytherin> quadrispro: I am not sure what the error is. I haven't actually looked into the code.
<quadrispro> incredible... it happens a stack overflow during building process
<quadrispro> heh, I have to go, slytherin: see you later
<quadrispro> dholbach: I'm very sorry, I'll try to fix that
<dholbach> quadrispro: no worries
<slytherin> quadrispro: best luck with fixing that. :-)
<Nicke> dfdfdfdfdsfsdfsdf
<Aquina> hy
<directhex> DktrKranz, well i have MD2 in a package, but i'd like to resolve the "throws nasty error on startup and opening projects" issue before letting you take a look ;)
<DktrKranz> directhex: sure. I'll have a mono enthusiast to look at it too
<DktrKranz> just to have another opinion about it
<directhex> waiting for my jaunty VM to build first
<DktrKranz> directhex: I'll discuss about it at the motu-release meeting later today (19 UTC)
<directhex> DktrKranz, thank you
<DktrKranz> if you want to be there, #ubuntu-meeting is the place :)
<directhex> i should be about at 7
<khashayar> I'm trying to write a get-orig-source section that repacks the upstream source in a certain way (excluding two dirs). Is there any way in the script to let a variable inherit the upstream filename that uscan downloads?
<slytherin> khashayar: check jcharts source in jaunty.
<khashayar> slytherin: thanks!
<pochu> any french guy around?
<DktrKranz> directhex: have you ever seen something similar to " error CS0234: The type or namespace name `PanelAppletBackgroundType' does not exist in the namespace `Gnome'. Are you missing an assembly reference?"
<directhex> DktrKranz, i've never used gnome#, truth be told.
<directhex> DktrKranz, is this on jaunty?
<DktrKranz> it happens compiling drapes on jaunty
<directhex> DktrKranz, does it have a build-dep on libgnomepanel2.24-cil?
<directhex> DktrKranz, that's one of the API breaks in gnome# 2.24, splitting gnome panel functions into its own lib
<DktrKranz> I look
<directhex> it'll also need a reference to that lib (easiest to add a -pkg:gnome-panel-sharp-2.24 to the csc command line)
<Koon> pochu: yes
<DktrKranz> directhex: that seems to solve it, thanks ;)
<directhex> DktrKranz, one of the few apps where gnome# 2.24 needs more than sed on debian/control it seems
<directhex> DktrKranz, please be sure to pass patches to debian, post-lenny these things matter to us
<hanska> DktrKranz: be a good boy :P
<directhex> eek, a hanska
<hanska> directhex: am I so ugly? :(
 * directhex uploads MD2 with debugging symbols enabled to LP
<DktrKranz> directhex: sure. I plan to have that transition completed in a couple of days, after that I'll have a look at the deltas introduced and pass them to hanska to push on SVN :)
<hanska> directhex: on #debian-it they use "hanska" as a bad word... like "you're a hanska!"
<hanska> DktrKranz: sure :)
<hanska> DktrKranz: meebey told me to work on gnome# transition :(
<DktrKranz> hanska: well... I "worked" on it too
<DktrKranz> basically by running sed :)
<hanska> lol
<hanska> DktrKranz: no, I mean, *serious* working... ABI/API compatibility, for example :/
<DktrKranz> heh
<directhex> i386 build of monodevelop 1.9.2+dfsg-1~pre1~jaunty3 in ubuntu jaunty RELEASE
<directhex> Build started 1 minute ago on samarium (virtual)
<hanska> directhex: \o/
<hanska> directhex: btw, md2 is broken here
<hanska> (or did meebey update it?)
<directhex> hanska, error message about accessing a dir, on startup?
<lidaobing> what's the freeze day of ubuntu 9.04? (I mean does not accept new package from motu.)
<hanska> directhex: you mean MOZILLA_foo? no
<hanska> directhex: I mean opening md1 projects ;)
<directhex> hanska, meh, that's a warning
<directhex> lidaobing, tomorrow
<directhex> lidaobing, unless you give someone in motu-release a relaxing massage
<slytherin> lidaobing: 19th Feb IIRC.
<DktrKranz> hanska: I guess you don't need package adjustments, isn't it?
<lidaobing> directhex, slytherin thanks
<hanska> DktrKranz: no, it's a code bug (Exceptions being thrown)
<directhex> hanska, ~jaunty3 is ~pre1 with all the mdb files in place, for great debugging justice
<hanska> directhex: \o/
<hanska> directhex: apropos, did you know about debug.debian.net?
<directhex> hanska, no, but it doesn't do dh_clistrip does it ;)
<hanska> directhex: nope, but we could hack it :9
<DktrKranz> hanska: so... most of the packages were just mangled that way
<hanska> s/9/)/
<slytherin> When is the next motu-release meeting?
<directhex> 7pm
<DktrKranz> slytherin: today, 19 UTC
<slytherin> oh, that means 2am for me. :-(
<DktrKranz> a bit late...
<directhex> 2am is fine with a bit of beer to fuel you
<DktrKranz> have you some items you want to discuss?
<slytherin> directhex: I don't drink beer.
<directhex> you're doomed then :|
<slytherin> DktrKranz: yes there is one. I have been working on jmeter package for some time. And I am 2 build deps away from completion.
<slytherin> I was hoping to complete them over weekend but couldn't.
<DktrKranz> slytherin: are b-d NEW?
<slytherin> DktrKranz: no they are not.
<DktrKranz> good, we decided to limit NEW a lot past FF
<slytherin> directhex: FF is 19th as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<slytherin> DktrKranz: I hope I can complete them before 19th.
 * DktrKranz moves to lunch
<DktrKranz> slytherin: if you can't, FFe are still permitted
<directhex> slytherin, close enough. i've been worrying about tursday to stay ahead of the curve, then!
<slytherin> DktrKranz: I will see if I can keep only jmeter for FFe. I should be able to package rest of the b-d before FF.
<directhex> slytherin, you're a java guy. is JNI as mind-bogglingly moronic as it looks?
<slytherin> directhex: I never worked in anything JNI. :-(
<directhex> slytherin, http://www.koushikdutta.com/2009/01/jni-in-android-and-foreword-of-why-jni.html suggests you never want to
<slytherin> directhex: I have mostly worked in web apps.
<directhex> slytherin, part of me wants to package an asp.net webapp, just to learn how & find bugs in our asp.net stack packaging
<incorrect> I am trying to figure where dpkg-buildpackage is breaking,  is there anyway to get it to step through the rules?
<slytherin> directhex: part of me has been wanting to write struts based web app just to check how good is the stack packaged in Debian/Ubuntu. :-)
<slytherin> incorrect: paste your error somewhere in pastebin.
<incorrect> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/118805/
<incorrect> I am trying to package openldap 2.4.14
<incorrect> as that resolves more multimaster issues
<geser> my quick guess would be, check the upstream Makefile
<incorrect> yep it had totally the wrong dir structure
<c_korn> slytherin: hello. I just wanted to notice you that xmlgraphics-common 1.3.1 is now in jaunty and fop should compile now
<incorrect> all the upstream make files are generated by something, but i don't know what
<james_w> hey stefanlsd
<stefanlsd> hey james_w
<slytherin> c_korn: I will check fop tonight
<c_korn> ok, thank you
<AnAnt> Hello,  can someone review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5147 ?
<slytherin> calc: Did we ever have any discussion about moving libbcprov-java to main (which is build-dep of libitext-java)?
<slytherin> how can I give back all the failed builds for a package?
<DktrKranz> slytherin: is it in universe?
<slytherin> DktrKranz: yes
<DktrKranz> slytherin: if you have ubuntu-dev-tools, run buildd <packagename> jaunty retry
<slytherin> let me try
<slytherin> DktrKranz: cool. It worked.
<DktrKranz> :)
<Q-FUNK> No credentials found for 'ubuntu-dev-tools', please see the manage-credentials manpage for help on how to create one for this consumer.
<Q-FUNK> -- was there some change in how requestsync works?
<dholbach> yes, it uses launchpadlib now
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> i have the cookie file but it gives me this
<dholbach> did you check out the manpage? :-)
<jpds> Q-FUNK: See the buttom of: 'man manage-credentials'.
<dholbach> the cookie was used by python-launchpad-bugs
<dholbach> ... which was screen-raping and broke whenever the HTML changed significantly
<Q-FUNK> ok
<dholbach> python-launchpadlib is the future and you need to "set it up" once
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> well, now I know :)
<Q-FUNK> has this been pushed into intrepid-updates too?
<jpds> -backports
<Q-FUNK> ok
<Q-FUNK> anyhow, thanks for the pointers :)
<jpds> No problem.
<ScottK> Does is always use launchpadlib or just if you said you don't want to mail it in?
<jpds> If you use mail, it doesn0t.
<stefanlsd> dholbach: for the bugjam, can we use the 5-a-day stuff for teams like normal?
<dholbach> stefanlsd: I plan to send out an announce about 5-a-day on wednesday - still hacking on a better, automatic solution :)
<stefanlsd> dholbach: kk. :)
<ScottK> jpds: Thanks
<jpds> ScottK: It won't check for existing reports for the package though, just output a message saying it can't.
<loic-m> Does anybody know what is the command to check in Ubuntu repositories : 1. what packages are built using a specific library?
<loic-m> 2. What packages depend from a specific library/package?
<jpds> apt-cache rdepends <package>?
<persia> loic-m, apt-cache rdepends handles the second case.  For the first, you need to fiddle with grep-dctrol
<ScottK> Or use reverse-build-depends in ubuntu-dev-tools
<loic-m> Thanks persia / ScottK
<loic-m> I guess it's too late to update xvidcore for Jaunty?
<Laney> nope
<Laney> depending on what the update is, you either have until the 19th or longer
<loic-m> Laney: You think so? http://paste.ubuntu.com/118853/ lists a few apps
<lidaobing> where can I find the release schedule for 9.04, such as the freeze time ...
<Laney> loic-m: it all depends on what the update is
<Laney> lidaobing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Pici> !schedule-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> A schedule of Jaunty Jackelope (9.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Laney> excellent ubottu-fu
<loic-m> Laney: going from 1.1.3, which is about 2 years old, to 1.2.1
<loic-m> 2 years and 2 month actually
<Laney> if you manage the transition then it's possible
<loic-m> Laney: what does "manage the transition" mean? Rebuilding all the packages that depend on it and testing them?
<lidaobing> Laney, thanks
<slytherin> loic-m: as of now rebuilding should be fine, IMHO. Testing will occur eventually.
<ScottK> jpds: I think the warning is a bit offputting for people not using lplib.  Couldn't it check if it was going to need the credentials before whining about it?
<loic-m> Ok, I'll have a look then. There's already a bug and somebody offered a diff.gz (bug: #306399)
<jpds> ScottK: I could do that, I'll look into it later.
<stgraber> ScottK: hey, someone at work asked me to add unbound-control to the unbound package (universe), as you are the last uploader for it I just wanted to check with you if that was ok
<ScottK> stgraber: Go for it.
<stgraber> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> jpds: Go for it.
<ScottK> err.
<ScottK> jpds: Thank you.
<AndrewGee> Hey all. Any MOTUs available to review my package, gpxviewer? It's an application that allows users to look at GPS traces files in GPX format. Thanks :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gpxviewer
<jpds> ScottK: Done.
<ScottK> jpds: Thanks.
<bddebian> Heya gang
<directhex> wotcha, bazza!
<sven777> if I'm using a standard gnome icon in a .desktop file (e.g. Icon=utilities-terminal ) what is the correct dependency information I would need?
<persia> sven777, You'd need to depend on the package providing that icon.  Ideally, there would be a virtual package that themes could Provide:, but I don't know that it exists today.  Maybe use lots of alternate dependencies for all GNOME flavours for now?
<sven777> persia - what is the syntax for depending on (packageA OR packageB) ?
<persia> sven777, Depends: packagea | packageb, packagec, libd
<sven777> persia - thanks much
<joaopinto> svaksha, that icon is probably provied by *-icon-theme, you will need to list hose
<joaopinto> those
<sven777> joaopinto: oh ok - thank you also :)
<DktrKranz> hanska: FYI, evolution-sharp is now at 0.19.2, it fixes a build failure here.
<hanska> DktrKranz: yes, someone in the team should give it some love
<hanska> DktrKranz: maybe tonight :)
<DktrKranz> hanska: heh! I'd like to merge your changes to (hopefully) finish gnome# transition, and I'd like to give you the due credit :)
<hanska> DktrKranz: maybe tonight² :)
<hanska> no, really, I'm studying now -- too busy to do mono work :)
<hanska> (and, I'm also developing a Launchpad# library to access LP through its API :) )
<DktrKranz> no rush, just FYI ;)
<svaksha> joaopinto: ?
<joaopinto> svaksha, was for sven777 sorry
<svaksha> k :)
<_16aR_> Hello
<danielm> Can anyone take a look to: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/thunar-shares-plugin ?. The package is pretty simple i think... and i corrected a few things
<nhandler> danielm: I'll take a look
<persia> danielm, Why do you require debhelper 7 and then use CDBS?
<nhandler> danielm: In debian/copyright, don't use the full path to the .tar.gz. Just mention the website that you can download the .tar.gz from. You should also mention /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2
<persia> nhandler, Why not use the full path in the copyright file?
<persia> Is that just to save updating it for each new upstream?
<nhandler> persia: Yes. Technically, it isn't wrong, it just is more work.
<persia> nhandler, Makes sense.  I was just curious, as I usually don't pick on that unless it has the wrong URL.
<nhandler> persia: I would rather get it changed now (at the initial packaging stage) than have to worry about remembering to update it for each new upstream release.
<persia> My experience with UEHS is that most packages need a fairly thourough overhaul anyway.
<nhandler> persia: That depends partly on how often upstream releases new versions and how often the Ubuntu package gets updated. If the Ubuntu package is updated pretty frequently, less changes need to be made.
<loic-m> If an upstream tarball has a debian directory, I remove it, repackage it and mention that in the changelog, but do i need to write a get-orig-source rule?
<danielm> nhandler: thanks for the review.. will fix it :)
<Laney> loic-m: Yes, and a README.source
<Laney> always if you repack
<loic-m> Laney: thanks
<Laney> btw, yes that is what I meant by managing the transition
<Laney> ensuring that everything stays working
<danielm> persia: what version should i use? 4?
<loic-m> Well, the watch files doesn't work for example...
<loic-m> Anybody know if MOTU Media Team still exist?
<Laney> loic-m: So fix it, and ask upstream not to put the directory in their released tarballs
<nhandler> danielm: 5
<danielm> ok, thanks :)
<nhandler> danielm: I'll do a more complete REVU later. I'm working on a patch right now.
<Laney> dholbach: I think the "Busiest sponsors" thing on the HOF is misattributing me somehow. I've no way made 61 comments as a sponsor
<nhandler> Laney: It isn't as a sponsor. It is 61 comments on LP
<Laney> in that case I'm sure I've made more ;)
<dholbach> Laney: comment on ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<dholbach> comments
<Laney> ah
<dholbach> Laney: you sure have been busy :)
<Laney> do you have the date of the comments?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> should be in the last 7 days
<Laney> compare the date to the date of joining ubuntu-dev?
<Laney> oh... hmm
<Laney> anyway, yes I have been busy - the queue was quite large :)
<dholbach> yes it was
<dholbach> great work everybody
<dholbach> I'm happy we're getting it in shape for feature freeze
<persia> danielm, Generally, I recommend only using the version of debhelper you require for the features you want.  Also, if you're going to use debhelper 7, you may as well write a dh7 debian/rules
<danielm> persia: i just used cdbs, because most of the thunar plugin are packaged using cdbs.. but i will take a look too
<pinus> hi - anyone from MOTU Multimedia?
<persia> danielm, In that case, you might just want to reduce the version of debhelper you require.  Check the debhelper changelog, and pick the oldest version that supports all the features you want.
<persia> pinus, Best to just ask a question.
<mok0> persia: he just did ;-)
<ScottK> stgraber: Your unbound change is one that probably ought to be sent back to Debian (if you haven't already).
<stgraber> ScottK: they don't have 1.2 yet IIRC
<ScottK> stgraber: True.
<ScottK> I'm guessing that'll change soonish.
<danielm> persia: ok, and thanks for the review too.. :)
<ScottK> stgraber: I'm a little uncertain about how much to feedback to them as the chroot by default change I did I know isn't suitable for Debian.
<pinus> i just wonder when the vlc package is going to be upgraded
<persia> pinus, For which release?
<pinus> i use 8.10
<persia> I don't think that vlc is planned to be upgraded.
<persia> (but I'm not authoritative)
<pinus> so, only in 9.4?
<_16aR_> awesome ... I can't deinstall mysql-server-5.0 on my server ... bug in the postrm :(
<directhex> nice. which release?
<loic-m> I'm reading usacn man  page but I can't find a way to ask it not to try to dl the http page, and instead just check the packages in the directory
<loic-m> Is there a way to do that in debian/watch?
<sven777> I'm getting a lintian error about there being no specified debhelper version in my control file - but I state "debhelper (>= 5.0.51)" in it - can anyone tell me what is wrong with that syntax?
<loic-m> upstream has a page http://www.xvid.org/Downloads.43.0.html but 1. with that name, it might change anytime (and I don't know the logic for the name) 2. the tarball are stored in http://www.xvid.org/downloads (but no web page)
<_16aR_> directhex: 8.04
<ScottK> _16aR_: You can get help in #ubuntu-server
<_16aR_> it prompt me the debconf window to create the admin password
<_16aR_> ok, thanks :)
<persia> loic-m, I(d recommend scraping http://www.xvid.org/downloads/ : the don't-parse-the-page feature is better for ftp sites, or http sites with directory listing enabled.
<loic-m> persia: how do I tell uscan to scrape a link? I can't find scrap* or parse in the man page
<persia> loic-m, You use the two argument form, where the first is the page to scrape, and the second is the regex to match in the links on that page.
<persia> loic-m, Search the uscan manpage for "lukasl"
<loic-m> persia: http://www.xvid.org/downloads/ has no links, there's no web page. Do you mean using http://www.xvid.org/Downloads.43.0.html first?
<persia> loic-m, I get a page when I use that URL.
<loic-m> persia: right, sorry, I was using links from the site, not the right link
<persia> loic-m, Oh, I see.  That's just unpleasant.  You probably can't write a working watch file.
<persia> You may as well write one scraping http://www.xvid.org/Downloads.43.0.html but I wouldn't be surprised if it never reported an update.
<loic-m> persia: indeed, I'll try
<persia> You should explain this to upstream, and indicate that this is why Ubuntu hasn't updated recently, and ask them to make a sensible download page with all their releases available.
<loic-m> persia: I'll do that. In the meantime, will the update be possible in Jaunty if there's no watch file anymore?
<persia> loic-m, That's why I suggest making a watch file scraping the Downloads.43.0.html page: this will make it easier for the uploader.
<persia> It just won't track the new upstreams.
<sven777> nm - I think I figured it out - I didn't realize "compat" was still at 7
<persia> Anyway, we only use watch files to update packages in development releases, and generally only before FeatureFreeze.  Other updates tend to require manual attention.
<loic-m> persia: if I understand correctly, I drop the watch file, and if/when the package is accepted Ubuntu archive admin pick the tarball manually on the website?
<persia> loic-m, Nope.
<persia> You have a watch file in your diff.gz that gets the version you are targeting.  The uploader uses that watch file to get the orig.tar.gz and uploads it.  The archive-admin usually has no involvement.
<Laibsch> Has anybody managed to set up pbuilder for building against Debian unstable?
<directhex> trivially
<Laibsch> Not here, following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Laibsch> I can create a pbuilder environment for hardy and intrepid as well as lenny
<Laibsch> but not jaunty or unstable
<Laibsch> directhex: Can you share what you did?
<directhex> the pbuilderrc example on the very page you linked to handles debian as well as ubuntu
<Laibsch> http://rafb.net/p/mcLRSw25.html
<Laibsch> directhex: in theory
<Laibsch> for me only lenny
<Laney> pbuilder-dist is where it's at
<nhandler> Laibsch: Do you have backports enabled?
<directhex> your debootstrap is obsolete then
<Laibsch> nhandler: no
<nhandler> Laibsch: That is your problem. You need the packages from backports for this to work
<Laibsch> OK, thanks for pointing that out
<Laibsch> Not so trivial if the page is missing an important piece of info
<loic-m> persia: ok, so i still need to write a watch file, and I'm back to square one. How do I tell uscan to dl the file without trying to find the link on a web page?
<nhandler> Laibsch: Feel free to add a note about that.
<Laibsch> Laney: Thank you for the hint
<Laibsch> do you use pdebuild with pbuilder-dist?
<Laney> nope
<Laney> is pdebuild like debuild -S and pbuilder build in one?
<loic-m> persia: (the lkasl method doesn't work, and I'm lost)
<nhandler> Laney: pdebuild accepts most of the options as debuild
<Laney> what does it do differently?
<nhandler> So you can do pdebuild -S or pdebuild -S -sa
<Laibsch> Laney: basically, debuild -S and pbuilder in a single step, I guess, yes
<RainCT> heya
<Laibsch> nhandler: done
<Laibsch> although I'm the one the least qualified to do that
<Laibsch> which is why you now the page has a big X where it did not have the necessary info
<RainCT> «There are currently 95 different tags in use. The most popular of them is being used 21 times.» wow
<RainCT> mok0, I see you liked them :P
<mok0> RainCT: Err what?
 * mok0 is confused
<nhandler> mok0: you have been doing a lot of tagging on REVU
<RainCT> mok0: that you've tagged lots of stuff :)    (only someone else also got on tagging spree)
<mok0> Ah, yes :-)
<persia> loic-m, It works for me.
<mok0> Yes they are very nice, /me likes
<RainCT> :D
<RainCT> ok, I'll add a search form now so that nhandler is also happy :)
<persia> loic-m, http://paste.ubuntu.com/118883/
<mok0> RainCT: and add the rungs to make /me happy...
<nhandler> RainCT: :D
<RainCT> mok0: if someone answered your thread on the ML..
<persia> loic-m, Now, how does that differ from your watch file?
<mok0> I think we need another MOTU meeting
<RainCT> master persia, what do you think about mok0's proposal? :P
<RainCT> but do the next one a few hours later, please
<persia> RainCT, Looking now.
<persia> Anyone feel like handling bug #267472?  Seems we've been ignoring this package for a year or so.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267472 in bitpim "[UPDATE] 1.0.7" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267472
<nhandler> persia: I'll take a look
<persia> nhandler, Cool.  Ought be a simple enough update, but I don't envy the user who has been looking for us to release with the latest version since Hardy :)
<loic-m> persia: thanks a lot, I hadn't understood you could use an absolute path and was using files/xvidcore-([\d\.]*)\.tar\.gz
<persia> mok0, I get a MOD_PYTHON ERROR when I try to look at your page.
<mok0> persia: index page?
<persia> loic-m, You in fact have to use a regex that matches, so while I used the absolute path, some people use .* to ignore most of it.
<persia> mok0, http://dmz-212.daimi.au.dk/~mok/revu/
<Laibsch> man, this sucks.  The exact example from the man page does not work. nothing works: http://rafb.net/p/vBuLJw91.html
<mok0> oh dear
<Laney> what happened with the MC vote?
<mok0> Ah, a merge residual
<nhandler> Wasn't is meant to be this past week?
<persia> Laney, We're waiting for the TB & CC to select a shortlist from amoung the nominees.
<Laney> Interesting, I didn't know about that step
<persia> nhandler, Ideally, yes.  We lose a member on Friday, which makes us short.  Given that there's usually one or two of us missing at any given time of day, that gets tight.
<persia> Laney, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncil/Delegation
<Laney> hmm
<Laney> "will determine a shortlist" is a bit vague
<mneptok> persia: ahoy matey
<persia> mneptok, avast
<mneptok> persia: how goes hte struggle?
<mok0> persia: try again
<persia> mneptok, Two days to Feature Freeze, 81 packages on UEHS, 49K in MoM/universe.html, over a hundred unreviewed packages on REVU, 100 bugs in the sponsors queue, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.
<Laibsch> Is pbuilder-dist supposed to work on a stock hardy? http://rafb.net/p/vBuLJw91.html
<mneptok> persia: DON'T SLOW DOWN! THIS IS BAT COUNTRY!
<mneptok> hmmm ... you know, i'm not sure i like mixing Huinter S Thompson and Blues Brothers references.
<mneptok> seems *really* dangerous
<persia> mok0, Working now, thanks.
<mok0> persia: only the listings work, nothing else
<persia> I still don't like it.  I think it 1) makes it harder for people picking up abandoned packages, 2) makes it harder to find an interesting package by name, 3) and generally adds unecessary complexity to the view.
<geser> Laibsch: have you pbuilder from hardy-backports?
<nhandler> persia: bitpim has 1.0.6.dfsg.1-1 in Experimental. Would it be better to merge this version first to get the Ubuntu package in sync with the Debian one?
<persia> That said, by current rates of change, I'm about to stop being the primary REVUer, so your opinion may soon weigh more than mine.
<Laibsch> geser: no, but if pbuilder from stock hardy doesn't work, maybe it should get pulled?  or updated?
<persia> nhandler, I'd probably only do one upload, but yes, I'd think the right procedure would be to merge and then update.
<geser> Laibsch: define "work", of course pbuilder from stock hardy doesn't know about the new versions, but besides this it works fine
<RainCT> Laibsch: you need to install some package (don't remember which) from -backports so that your system knows about intrepid
<sven777> would a MOTU be so kind as to review my package?  (It already has one advocate.) Thanks in advance!  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lmalinux
<persia> mok0, Additionally, because things don't requeue on upload, it means someone has to poke someone directly for a reupload after archive-admin rejection.
<mok0> persia: 1) don't know what you mean there. 2) on the contrary, easier, because the list is shorter 3) complexity? The lists are shorter
<persia> mok0, 1) Often I see people talking about packaging someting, and point them at REVU, and they are excited to discover the work half done by someone else who abandoned it.
<mok0> persia: they do requeue, in the needs-review section
<mok0> persia: 1) no different from now
<persia> mok0, 2) I disagree: I have to check more lists to find a package by name, and can't just use find in my browser.  That makes the interface less good.
<persia> Well, except that one can't use the browser search.
<mok0> persia: RainCT is adding a search feature
<persia> Which means more page loads.  That doesn't help, especially if I want to browse, rather than search.
<RainCT> .. and with the current filter system you will still be able to get complete lists
<mok0> persia: plus, the path is simple now, it's just /p/packagename
<persia> (which is usually the case).
<RainCT> mok0: the rung stuff would need to be merged with the new changes, btw :P
<mok0> RainCT: yea
<persia> RainCT, That's interesting: the demo doesn't show it as filters.
<mok0> persia: that's because it's not implemented in the copy
<RainCT> persia: filters are something now I added this last weekend :)
<persia> mok0, Ah, the requeuing there seems sane.
<nhandler> persia: What do you think about my idea about having the home page allow each user to specify one or more "searches" to be performed.
<mok0> persia: in the entry queue (Unreviewed) and exit queue there is no requeing
<AdamDH> whats the best way to find build dependancies a package requires?
<persia> 3) complexity in that there are more screens to visit: the lists may be shorter, but my effort to find something is greater (although being able to turn off the filters may address this).
<RainCT> persia: you can currently filter for: archived/unarchived/both, new/updated/both, with tag, without tag, commented on by user, package name contains
<persia> RainCT, Great.  Can I turn off filtering, and get one big list, sorted by status?
<Laibsch> geser: hardy is still supported (without backports).  It should eventually be taught about intrepid and jaunty.  Does "pbuilder-dist unstable create" work for you?  Unstable has been around long enough.
<persia> nhandler, I'm not sure I understand in sufficient detail.
<mok0> persia: there's a tradeoff with the advantages of the packages follow a graduating path
<RainCT> persia: there'd be a rung=any option or something like that
<persia> mok0, I fail to see any advantages.
<persia> RainCT, And I could set that by default in my preferences?
<RainCT> could be done
<persia> mok0, Note that my failure to see any advantages doesn't mean you don't get an advantage.
<mok0> persia: heh
<persia> I don't mean to say it's better how it is, only that it's better *for me* how it is.
<nhandler> persia: For instance: I would be able to specify that I want to see lists of packages that already have one advocation, the 5 newest uploads to revu, packages tagged with the perl tag, and packages with plasma-widget in their name. All of these would be searches, and they would all show up in their own "list" on revu
 * RainCT is indifferent to mok0's proposal, btw
 * mok0 cries
 * RainCT hugs mok0 :)
<mok0> :-)
<persia> nhandler, That wouldn't be useful to me, as I very rarely want packages of a given language, or in a given state.  The exception is that when I'm annoyed, I'm more likely to look at previously advocated packages to reject them due to licensing or some such.
<RainCT> lol
 * RainCT wouldn't have expected this from persia :)
<mok0> RainCT: I suppose you can generate the "old style" view by showing packages of rung 0,1,2 & 3
<geser> sven777: your package FTBFS and as I see you have a rules file, you might want to check where the correct path is now as the other rules live in /lib/udev/rules.d (and check also the sequence number)
<nhandler> persia: Well, the beauty of this idea would be that each user could custimize which searches they want to be shown on the main revu page for them. So you could have a list of all the packages on REVU if you want.
<persia> And I argue that the 5-most-recent is actually counterproductive in terms of reducing average latency.  One of the reasons I don't argue more strenuously against mok0's proposal is that he is doing most of the REVU right now, and I admire both the work and the effort to reduce average latency.
<RainCT> mok0: right. actually, there could be an option, like persia suggested, to choose between old/new style. I'll leave this for you *g*
<persia> nhandler, Yes, but I'd rather pick some defaults that make sense for heavy REVUers, and optimise for workflows that achieve certain social benefits.
<mok0> RainCT: OK I'll take a look
<RainCT> oh.. saving searches into the menu would also be an option
<nhandler> RainCT: Cool
<persia> RainCT, What would that cost in terms of CPU time?  spooky isn't the fastest machine.
<geser> Laibsch: if pbuilder-dist doesn't work for unstable than please file a bug, but I don't know if adding support for intrepid and jaunty warrants a SRU of pbuilder
<tgm4883> Can I please get a second ack/revu on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/mythnettv
<sven777> geser : I am using pbuilder for jaunty and intrepid and it built for me - how are you building it?
<RainCT> persia: one additional SQL query per page load
<geser> sven777: jaunty pbuilder on amd64
<mok0> Oh, amazon dispatched my new book on Objective C :-)
<persia> RainCT, And probably nothing like the current monster query.  Sounds sane.
<sven777> geser - that's what I used as well - what error are you getting?
<Laibsch> geser: Does "pbuilder-dist unstable create" work for you?
<RainCT> persia: nope, just fetching the list of saved "shortcuts" for the logged in user
<RainCT> persia: ah, have you seen that I've fixed the cookie now? :)
<persia> RainCT, I did.  I haven't had to log in for a while.  I appreciate that, especially given how often my browser crashes (I probably shouldn't save my stack by having that many windows/tabs open)
<loic-m> With the new copyright format http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat do we need to paste the text of the GPL2 for each file that is licensed against the GPL2
<RainCT> loic-m: yep
<persia> loic-m, Nope.  You have Files: sections and License: sections.
<RainCT> heh
<persia> You can have multiple files per Files: section, and you can reference common licenses.
<loic-m> or is it possible to assign the copyright to all the files one by one, then use a License at the end (all the files have GPL2, but different authors)?
<RainCT> at least that's how I've always seen it, having the GPL header after the "License: GPLx" line
<persia> RainCT, You and I seem to have differing interpretations.  Let's both read it again :)
<loic-m> persia: so I assign the © to files, and after I've listed all of them I put a line LICENSE ?
<mok0> I believe you paste those 3 GPL paragraphs the first time you reference it
<geser> Laibsch: no, looks like debootstrap doesn't know about unstable (I don't know if it's a bug or on purpose)
<loic-m> pasting the LICENSE each times would double the package size ;)
<RainCT> ahh
<mok0> persia: I side with RainCT on this one
<RainCT> I think I misunderstood the question :P
<mok0> loic-m: only the first time
<Laney> Laibsch: it calls it sid afaik
<persia> RainCT, I think you can do it that way, or use standalone License sections.
<loic-m> mok0: so each fils Copyright/License, but only the first one do I paste the GPL2 License text?
<persia> mok0, On which ?
<loic-m> s/fils/files/
<RainCT> loic-m: yep
<persia> loic-m, Each Files: section can reference multiple files.
<mok0> If you have several sections that reference the same license, you only need the clause the 1st time
<RainCT> loic-m: and you can use * as wildcard in File:
<mok0> o
<loic-m> persia: each file has a different set of authors. It's like with 7 authors or so you'd get many, many possibilities
<persia> loic-m, You must include licensing for each Files: section, bt that can either be the text of the license, or reference a standalone License section.
<geser> sven777: cp: cannot create regular file `/tmp/buildd/lmalinux-0.8.1/debian/lmalinux/etc/udev/rules.d': No such file or directory
<c_korn> do you also review packages from PPA or do I have to upload them to http://revu.ubuntuwire.com ?
<persia> mok0, I completely disagree: you need to include it *each* time if you do it embedded: if you want to only do it once, you need to use a standlone License: header.
<loic-m> I'll have a go, then pastebin when I've got something that looks sane enough
<persia> loic-m, You get lots of variance for Copyright: , but probably less so for License:
<nhandler> c_korn: You need to upload to REVU
<mok0> persia: hm, the document seems to have evolved quite a bit since I last read it
<persia> Well, strictly speaking, there's no requirement to use REVU for package review, but most people use it, and it's easier for the reviewer.
<c_korn> (it is an update of a package that is already in the repositories)
<nhandler> c_korn: Then just file a bug on LP and attach the .diff.gz
<persia> mok0, Yes.  I re-read it today for other reasons.  It did once require that level of repitition.
<c_korn> nhandler: ok, the bug report already exists: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/scilab/+bug/272264
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272264 in scilab "Please sync scilab-5.1 (multiverse) from PPA" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<nhandler> c_korn: I don't think we sync from PPAs
<persia> It's certainly non-trivial to sync from a PPA.  Better to have a fresh upload until the tools change.
<c_korn> ok
<sven777> geser - so in jaunty the location of the udev rules has moved to /lib/udev/rules.d  ?
<RainCT> c_korn: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/import.py
<persia> sven777, Consider using dh_installudev
<persia> RainCT, for a package update?
<sven777> persia - ah I wasn't aware of that helper - thx :)
<RainCT> ah, no. I missed the message that it's an update
<persia> sven777, I don't promise it does the right thing, but if it doesn't, that's a bigger bug, and worth fixing outside your package: you shouldn't have to care how udev stores the rules.
<c_korn> RainCT: thanks
<nhandler> persia: It looks like 1.0.6 is the latest release from upstream: http://bitpim.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/bitpim/releases/.
<persia> nhandler, Odd.  I wonder why the submitter was looking for 1.0.7.  Thanks for checking: I guess it's just a merge.
<nhandler> persia: They might have a 1.0.7 under development, but 1.0.6 is the latest release. I'll add a comment to the bug and merge from Experimental
<persia> "BitPim Test release 1.0.7.20081215 is available." from www.bitpim.org.
<persia> I suspect it's someone with versionitis.
<nhandler> I don't think it is worth going to 1.0.7 while it is a test release. Especially since 1.0.6 is in Debian
<geser> sven777: looks like it, I don't know where package should install there own files
<persia> I agree, unless someone who cares wants to coordinate scheduling with upstream.
<persia> I don't think either of us fall into that category :)
<nhandler> Very true persia ;)
 * slytherin hopelessly watches the painfully slow build of fop. :-(
<c_korn> slytherin: the PPA build took 14 minutes: https://launchpad.net/~getdeb.packages/+archive/ppa/+build/859967
<slytherin> c_korn: I am building it on my ibook (powerpc). That is why it is slow.
<c_korn> ok
<loic-m>  Is there a tool to extract Copyrights from multiple source files in order to simplify debian/copyright writing?
<persia> licensecheck can help some.
<persia> (it is not a panacea)
<loic-m> thanks
<quadrispro> superm1: I read your mail, so, do you think it's necessary upload it to REVU? I think not...
<persia> quadrispro, Without context, I could be wrong, but it's considered best practice for every new package to have been reviewed by two developers.  REVU is a tool for this, but not a necessity.  If you've already reviewed with someone else, there's little point.  If not, it can help.
<loic-m> Oh, licensecheck --copyright only extract lines with the word copyright, which means it doesn't work since there's multiple copyrights for each files (and only "copyright" on the first line...)
<quadrispro> persia: Hi Emmet, we're talink about w-scan, which is waiting in debian NEW
<quadrispro> s/talink/talking
<persia> quadrispro, My general advice for packages from NEW is that it should get review by someone not the uploader to Debian before being committed.  That can be an ftp-master, or an Ubuntu Developer.
<persia> REVU is probably overkill, but one way to do that.
<quadrispro> ok, I'm uploading to REVU now, thank you!
<persia> quadrispro, Feel free to advocate your uploads now: it only takes one other developer.
<Laibsch> Laney: thanks, sid does indeed work
<maxb> Wasn't w-scan already in revu?
<quadrispro> yes, I know
<quadrispro> maxb: yes but Tobias Grimm worked on it sometime ago -> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-vdr-dvb/dvb/w-scan/trunk/
<quadrispro> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=426390
<ubottu> Debian bug 426390 in wnpp "ITP: w-scan -- Scans DVB-T and DVB-C transponders for channels" [Wishlist,Closed]
<loic-m> Can MOTU have a look at the beginning of the copyright file at http://paste.ubuntu.com/118904/ and tel me if there's things I'm doing wrong?
<RainCT> loic-m: I think you're using an old revision
<RainCT> (in the URL)
<superm1> quadrispro, aren't you a MOTU now? :)  go ahead and look it over for any problems and then you should  be able to upload it to Ubuntu NEW provided you see nothing wrong
<Laney> Laibsch: cool
<RainCT> loic-m: add the "see /usr/share/common-licenses.." stuff to the GPL header
<quadrispro> superm1: ehm.. persia said that could be better uploading to REVU before :)
<persia> quadrispro, Indeed: my apologies for any confusion: if you aren't the Debian uploader, just upload it.
<RainCT> loic-m: and I think it's only one space indentation.. looks fine otherwise
<quadrispro> ok! I'm going to do it now
<persia> The point is that new packages ought get looked at by two people, because we all make mistakes.
<tgm4883> knock knock
<RainCT> loic-m: (Upstream-Source could be a link to the download page)
<persia> loic-m, That doesn't match my reading of the format at all.
<persia> loic-m, By my reading, you either need to include the license header for *every* stanza, or have a Standalone License: section at the bottom with the header.
<loic-m> RainCT: I'll correct the revision
<loic-m> RainCT space indentation - are you talking about the GPL2 text? Yes, too much spaces - however shouldn't that be 2 spaces?
<RainCT> loic-m: not sure
<persia> Hmm.  Looking at that, I wonder if licensecheck could be extended to draft an intitial debian/copyright given a source tree.
<RainCT> that'd be nice
<persia> It would make mistakes, but it means we're down to only debian/control that isn't automatable.
<RainCT> loic-m: you're also missing copyright for debian/*
<directhex> persia, using the copyright format proposal? woo
<loic-m> persia: Upstream-Source dl page I'm not sure they're not moving their dl pages around, so I kept it simple
<Laney> Similarly, there could be a nice copyright reviewing tool
<Laney> Parse the machine-readbable copyright format and display the corresponding licensecheck output with it
<Laney> to see if the two match up
<loic-m> RainCT that's only the beginning. There's like ten times more files in src/
<persia> directhex, Yeah.  I'm reminded of the oft-discussed idea of writing a script that helps make a package mostly right the first time.  With debhelper 7, debian/rules can just be stubbed, and usually kinda works.  dch --create does debian/changelog.  The new format might allow for fairly simple stub for debian/copyright that just needs a little editing.  debian/control is still tricky.
<persia> Laney, Indeed.  Feel like scripting something?
<Laney> persia: I will once we get a libdebiancopyright
<RainCT> Laney: what's that?
<directhex> -cil
<directhex> :p
<Laney> RainCT: Use your imagination
<Laney> directhex: you can write the bindings!
<RainCT> ^^
 * RainCT poweroffs directhex 
<persia> Laney, Is one in the works?
<Laney> I would imagine so
<Laney> (but that is just supposition)
<persia> You could kickstart it ...
<directhex> Laney, bindings? haven't you been reading your tinfoil hat blogs? the plan is to replace native libs with managed libs!
 * Laney runs away swiftly
<directhex> see: ndesk dbus!
 * Laney looks at ipod-sharp
 * Laney shakes fist
 * directhex looks at fist
 * directhex shakes ipod-sharp
<Laney> *** A level 10 Steve Jobs fell out! It must be your lucky day!
<loic-m> persia: I've checked Standalone License Section and i'll think I'll go with that
 * slytherin plans to infest mono with some java code.
<directhex> slytherin, what was that? did i hear you volunteering to maintain ikvm? ;)
<Laney> j#!
<loic-m> 2 other questions: 1. "Files: src/bitstream/mbcoding.c, src/bitstream/mbcoding.h, src/bitstream/vlc_codes.h" is that ok? or Files: src/bitstream/mbcoding.c, mbcoding.h, vlc_codes.h ?
<slytherin> directhex: sure. is it ready to replace jvm on powerpc? :-)
<directhex> slytherin, for non-gui apps, i'd love to hear test results
<persia> loic-m, I'd go either with the former, or with regexes: you want this to be machine readable.
<loic-m> 2. I'm separating files with an empty line so it's more easy to parse, is that ok?
<persia> Check the BNF for the format (on the wiki page).
<Laney> maybe to parse by a human, to a machine it probably wouldn't matter
<loic-m> persia: so the former is ok ( src/bitstream/mbcoding.c, src/bitstream/mbcoding.h with a space bw?)
<directhex> slytherin, though i'm accepting no responsibility pre-jaunty
 * persia checks the BNF
<_16aR_> any REVU admin ?
<nhandler> _16aR_: What's up?
<_16aR_> I've updated a package with dput -f, but the upload doesn't show :/
<jpds> _16aR_: HI.
<nhandler> _16aR_: What package
<persia> loic-m, I think you're not supposed to use blank lines.  Also, I don't see any examples of multiple files in a Files: section without a wildcard.  I'm not sure how to advise you.
<_16aR_> box2d
<nhandler> And when did you upload it?
<jpds> _16aR_: Not in the rejected or upload queue.
<_16aR_> about 2 hours ago
<nhandler> _16aR_: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/box2d
<loic-m> persia: without blank lines it's a pain to create and a pain to check (for a human) :(, but I can remove them when I'm done.
<_16aR_> nhandler: yes
<c_korn> someone has put jeuclid into that jeunty queue: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue do I also have to setup a revu?
<persia> loic-m, Fair.
<_16aR_> the last upload I see is a 1h42
<nhandler> _16aR_: Try uploading again
<_16aR_> ok
<slytherin> c_korn: for what?
<persia> c_korn, If it's already in the queue, it's pending review by the archive-admins.  No point uploading to REVU.
<persia> c_korn, In fact, it appears to be your version of jeuclid in the queue.
<_16aR_> nhandler: done :)
<_16aR_> Maybe one problem come from the fact that my mail server is down ?
<nhandler> _16aR_: It doesn't use your mail server
<persia> _16aR_, What is the relationship between your package and http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-games/packages/trunk/box2d/?rev=0&sc=0
<c_korn> persia, slytherin: yes it is my version. just asked because I am new to this package releasing stuff
<c_korn> slytherin: fop still compiling?
<slytherin> c_korn: No. It is done. acked the sync bug.
<persia> c_korn, Basically, when something is ready, it gets uploaded.  When it's a new package, it's a good idea to have two people look at it, because we all make simple mistakes.  REVU is the tool we use for that.
<_16aR_> hmmmmm .... That's the same in fact :p
<persia> Because some people who prepare packages are very unfamiliar with best practices, we like that to be two developers.
<_16aR_> the same upstream
<_16aR_> ah no
<_16aR_> not the same upstream
<_16aR_> I use the upstream with cmake
<persia> No?  Then you might want a different name for your package, as we'll expect to sync that for jaunty+1.
<_16aR_> ok
<c_korn> slytherin: I just got the mail. thank you
<persia> Or if the contents aren't different, you'll want to coordinate with the Debian Games team to develop a common solution.
<_16aR_> then I add +cmake suffix ?
<persia> It's significantly less than ideal to have differing orig.tar.gz files, because it makes it hard to merge or sync.
<_16aR_> Yes
<persia> So please don't do that :)
<_16aR_> Otherwise it can ben retrieved on the svn
<_16aR_> so what can I do ?
<_16aR_> the cmake version facilitate² the packaging work
<persia> I'd recommend working with the Debian Games team to determine a common solution, and get that uploaded into squeeze, and Ubuntu will sync in Jaunty+1
<persia> Because it's a library with no clients, it's hard to support as something that needs to be in place before feature freeze.
<_16aR_> so no possible to have it for jaunty ? :(
<persia> How is it useful for Jaunty?
<_16aR_> to have numptyphysics in it too ;)
<persia> (and it's at the bottom of a *long* queue, so it's unlikely anyway).
<persia> And you expect both of these can be ready and uploaded in two days?
<_16aR_> I may be too much optimistic, but I have time :p
<persia> OK.  Good luck.  If it doesn't work out, get in touch with the Debian Games folk, and get it into Squeeze.
<bmhm> hi all. How do i move manpages and docs to a <pkgname>-doc-package and header files to a -dev - package?
<_16aR_> ok :)
<_16aR_> but since the upload doesn't work, I think I can't do it :)
<persia> bmhm, The common way is to use dh_install
<_16aR_> my upload doesn't show :(
<bmhm> persia: i wondered but it is not mentioned explicitly in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<persia> bmhm, The EXAMPLE section of the dh_install manpage describes just such an arrangement.
<_16aR_> bmhm: use .install, .docs, .manpage files
<persia> bmhm, Also, "Complete" isn't really the right description for that guide :)
<_16aR_> nhandler: do you see my upload ?
<bmhm> I see ;-) thanks for the info
<persia> bmhm, No problem.  Feel free to ask any questions here: we might point you at documentation rather than explaining things, but we're always happy to help.
<bmhm> yeah, thats very ok for me
<bmhm> you should see ubuntu-de, they are always laughing at newbies and only few did really help
<slytherin> Juli_: around?
<bmhm> like some1 asking for a good html/php IDE. They said "vim". When he asked for a _graphical_ IDE for X then, they told him to use "gvim". He was very upset and such things do happen very often in #ubuntu-de
<bmhm> that's really sad
<RainCT> :/
<_16aR_> bmhm: the worst on ubuntu-de : they speak german !
<_16aR_> ^^'
<_16aR_> <= kick me :p
<persia> bmhm, I suspect the difference is that we expect you're going to help us take care of the packages, so since you're making it easier for us, we may as well make it easier for you.  User support forums are a little different, although it's sad to hear such strong antagonism.
<james_w> jelmer: some comments on http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/evolution-mapi
<bmhm> yeah you're right
<_16aR_> for good php/IDE, i don't if it better now, but you can have a look at eclipse :p
<_16aR_> 3/4 years ago, it wasn't awesome, but maybe it is cool now
<bmhm> Well at the moment I am building packages for gnome-globalmenu, but I hope they might eventually end up in MOTU
<_16aR_> nhandler: ? are you here ? :D
<_16aR_> my upload still doesn't show in revu :(
<nhandler> _16aR_: What command are you using to upload it?
<_16aR_> dput -f revu changefile.changes
<RainCT> james_w: hehe I thought that one would come :)
<james_w> RainCT: why's that?
<RainCT> I mean bug #330191 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330191 in revu "Colour links differently to text" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330191
<james_w> RainCT: ah :-)
<james_w> the rest of the change is good though
<jelmer> james_w, thanks!
<jelmer> james_w, also for the bzr-builddeb merges
<james_w> jelmer: bzr-fastimport as well, which looks pretty good
<james_w> jelmer: thank you, there was some good stuff there
<slytherin> _16aR_: You are uploading sources.changes file right?
<_16aR_> yes
<_16aR_> I build with pbuilder, so no mix
<slytherin> _16aR_: can you type complete command you used?
<_16aR_>  dput -f revu ../box2d_2.0.1-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<slytherin> persia: need to discuss netbeans packages. Any idea why do they keep adding version in the binary name libnb-platform-java?
<_16aR_> from the source root directory (where I type debuild -S -sa)
<slytherin> _16aR_: can you paste the output of the command somewhere?
<_16aR_> yes
<_16aR_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/118912/
<_16aR_> slytherin:
<bmhm> what I like about debian-based systems are the .deb-packages. RPM is really annoying. Good decision. :-)
<_16aR_> .deb > .rpm
<bmhm> :-)
<_16aR_> but the lsb is about rpm :(
<bmhm> yeah I know
<_16aR_> didn't understand the decision
<_16aR_> maybe they are easier to create
<bmhm> I bet Suse and RH did... :)
<ScottK-palm> Part of why it's irrelevant.
<bmhm> well yeah they ARE easy to create
<bmhm> just a signle .SPEC-file (yes, capital letters), and this single file includes all scripts etc.
<james_w> jelmer: bzr-webdav and bzr-xmloutput reviewed as well. I'll be happy to advocate any of these packages.
<_16aR_> and maybe they are more full-featured ... But from what I've used under red hat, suse, ... I thought it was deep s***
<slytherin> _16aR_: isn't the package on revu latest? it's time matches with the output of your command
<bmhm> _16aR_: no .deb has more and simpler features
<_16aR_> but maybe this is just the tools to exploit rpm that aren't good
<persia> slytherin, It's not clear to me.  I argued about it at some length, and finally gave up.  Apparently, they expect other clients to depend on different versions of the platform library, although these don't exist in the archives today.
<bmhm> rpm is slow, especially searching
<_16aR_> slytherin: \o/ this upload just got it :)
<_16aR_> but I've uploaded 4 times this afternoon at least :)
<slytherin> persia: these versions are not even parallel installable because they add conflicts/replaces for every old version.
<bmhm> ah another question. I created some deb-files with dh_make. Now I want to backport my app to hardy and I get dh_clean: Sorry, but 6 is the highest compatibility level supported by this debhelper.
<bmhm> just do sed -i -e 's/7/6' debian/compat ?
<persia> slytherin, I know, which makes it completely pointless, but I wasn't able to make my point, and the appropriate parties weren't able to make it to UDS this cycle for a face-to-face chat.
<persia> bmhm, Unless you just randomly picked debhelper 7, it's usually more complicated than that.
<bmhm> well I'm on intrepid and dh_make put a "7" in there automatically
<slytherin> persia: by the way, do you expect me to do any additional check than 'does it build' while sponsoring these packages?
<_16aR_> for library, don't I have to create a libnameSONAME package and 1 virtual libname package which depends on the one with the SONAME in it ?
<_16aR_> because I get lintian errors on revu
<persia> slytherin, I usually build the whole suite, and launch netbeans, but that's about it.  I've been told there's extensive testing of the packages.
<slytherin> persia: hmm. Well I am currently building libnb-platform and then will proceed with ide.
<persia> slytherin, Feel free to push some of it back to me if you like.
<slytherin> why the heck these upstreams use weird version numbers
<bmhm> Tex uses 3.1415926.... that's easy!
<bmhm> (i think it was tex..)
<RainCT> the search box for REVU is ready, will be up in a minute :)
<nhandler> Great job RainCT !
<bmhm> oh and when I upload packages with dput, I always get:
<bmhm> > gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!
<_16aR_> that's odd. lintian is complaining on my .deb because the packagename doesn't fit with the soname... But for libqt4-network, it doesn't say anything :o
<_16aR_> thanks RainCT :)
<bmhm> Is this ok?
<persia> bmhm, Did you self-sign your key?
<_16aR_> bmhm: did you export your key on launchpad/key server ?
<bmhm> yes I did
<RainCT> it's up, "Search / Filters" at the right top
<bmhm> yes I did, too
<_16aR_> bmhm: when exactly ? :)
<persia> _16aR_, That's not relevant for dput, actually.
<bmhm> uhm...
<persia> dput only checks the local signature.  It's the repo that checks the keyserver.
<bmhm> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=vindex&search=0x715C2E21FD580CC0
<_16aR_> persia: ah ok :)
<bmhm> so well, what else could cause the warniing?
<bmhm> gpg:          There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.
<cherva> Is it a problem if I pack a game not with 2 packages game and game-data but in 1 package ?
<persia> That usually means there isn't a chain of trust between your keyring and the signing key.
<persia> 99% of the time it's because of not self-signing.  I don't understand the other 1%.
<bmhm> ah I see =) where would the chain of trust come from?
<persia> cherva, Depends on the volume of game data: if there's lots of data that isn't architecture-specific, yes.
<bmhm> I didn't sign any ubuntu keys
<persia> It's just between you and you, which makes it odd.  It's based on keys signing keys.
<bmhm> persia: as long as the packages are being built I could just not care
<persia> So if you have, say, three keys, and key1 signs key2, and key2 signs key3, key1 can trust key3, but key3 still doesn't trust key1.  If key3 then signs key1, everyone trusts everyone.
<Laney> bmhm: I imagine you need to set the owner trust on your key
<persia> bmhm, Until you're uploading somewhere where it matters, not caring is probably easiest.
<persia> bmhm, Be warned that you might have issues with certification or encryption of email with a key like that as well.
<bmhm> ah Laney that might have been the solution
<bmhm> thanks
<persia> Laney, Does signing not imply trust?
<slytherin> cherva: it depends on the data. If there is a lot of data which is not platform specific then it makes sense to split the package.
<bmhm> well persia, I did self-sign my key but trust was set to unkown
<Laney> persia: You have to set the level you trust it in addition to signing
<cherva> slytherin: OK then someone else will package ultimate stunts because I don't know how to split them..... :)
 * persia adds "Read more about key trust metrics" to the list of things to get around to doing
<Laney> (AIUI, anyway)
<persia> cherva, Well, we'd be happy to help you split them.
<Laney> phone verificaition might be partial trust whereas checking ID in person might be full, for example
<cherva> persia: :) great
<_16aR_> cherva: that's not THAT hard in fact :)
<cherva> persia: I suppose I gave to split the data folder
<persia> cherva, It's fairly easy, if you use dh_install: just define the two packages in debian/control, and create debian/game.install and debian/game-data.install.
<Laney> (I do not know if this is exported to keyservers or just used locally)
<persia> The .install files should contain a list of all the files (wildcards allowed) that belong in each package.
<cherva> persia: ok let me go to that point ( I'll package it with the help of the video tutorial ) comming in a sec :)
<persia> cherva, And as a general note, when you do have your question, just ask it generally: most of us come and go from our terminals, and so you'll often get a response from someone other than the person who last directed you.
<cherva> ok 10x
<jcfp> when repacking upstream tarball, should that be documented in README.source?
<_16aR_> repacking ?
<jdong> I'd say what was repacked, why it was done, and how to do it (preferably a debian/rules target but instructions will proably suffice)
<jcfp> removing a file, license reasons
<jcfp> jdong: I'll automate it via get-orig-source, tx
<persia> jcfp, Please also leave a note in README.source indicating that the repack is documented in the get-orig-source rule.
<jcfp> k
<loic-m> cherva: isn't there a Debian ITP for ultimate stunts?
<cherva> ITP ?
<loic-m> intention to package
<loic-m> in Debian bug tracker.
<loic-m> i thought I saw an ITP mention in debian-devel-games or something
<loic-m> Bug#515127: ITP: ultimatestunts
<cherva> I don't know I just saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/135852
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 135852 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] Ultimate Stunts" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<loic-m> sistpoty filled the ITP
<loic-m> you should coordinate with him
 * sistpoty has a package already in svn, but both manpages and intense copyright checking are still missing
<persia> loic-m, For future reference, if you use the syntax Debian Bug #515127 you get interesting results.
<ubottu> Debian bug 515127 in wnpp "ITP: ultimatestunts -- car racing simulation featuring stunts" [Wishlist,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/515127
<loic-m> persia: thanks
<cherva> if I package it today why just I e-mail him and tell him I've allready done it
<persia> cherva, I'd suggest starting from SVN, and doing the manpages and intense copyright checking that are needed, rather than starting from scratch.
<cherva> doing the manpages?
<slytherin> persia: going to bed. Will look at netbeans tomorrow.
<persia> Debian Policy mandates that each binary have a manpage.  The person working on the package mentioned above that the manpages needed doing, so that would be a great step towards getting it in.
<persia> slytherin, OK.  Let me know if you run out of time, and I'll pick it up.
<asomething> persia: I addressed all your comments on sound-theme-freedesktop in REVU: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/sound-theme-freedesktop
<james_w> Laney: thanks for your work on the sponsoring queue, it looks much more manageable now
<slytherin> persia: sure
<persia> asomething, Looks like you did a bit more as well.  If I can find time, I'll take another look tomorrow.
<asomething> persia: thanks
<RainCT> (added drop boxes to choose archived/unarchived and new/updated to the search box)
<Davedan> I'm creating a .deb package which include 2 python files with only few lines of code each. Do I need to put this files under the python2.5 folder?
<RainCT> Davedan: is it a standalone application or a module?
<persia> Davedan, Are they library files, or just regular scripts?
<DktrKranz> iulian, nhandler, sistpoty: about motu-release charter, please have a look and eventually do your adjustments, so we can submit it to MC: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/MOTUReleaseCharter
 * persia defers to someone who uses the right nomenclature
<persia> DktrKranz, Did you mean the other channel?
<nhandler> DktrKranz: I'll take a look
<persia> Ah, no, meeting change :)
<DktrKranz> persia, there is another meeting, so misc stuff is here :)
 * DktrKranz is going to do *his* run of "upload to unstable" uploads now
<Davedan> RainCT:  persia: just simple scripts that read a file and send http string to a remote web server
<Davedan> the scripts are application specific
<Davedan>  RainCT: it is a standalone application
<RainCT> Davedan: then it isn't necessary, /usr/share/<pkgname>/ is fine. Just be sure to call pycentral/pysupport so that they get byte-compiled
<Davedan> RainCT: what about some temp files that are used for processing and then deleted? under /tmp ?
<sistpoty> DktrKranz: maybe add s.th. in regards to FinalFreeze (or Milestone Freeze, as it is referred to from FreezeExceptionProcess wiki page)?
<RainCT> Davedan: inside the .deb? o.O
<Davedan> RainCT: the python script create a temporary file, store some data and few seconds later delete it
<RainCT> Davedan: Yes, /tmp is the right place, but be sure to read up how to do it securely (ie, give those files an appropiate owner and permissions et all)
<AndrewGee> Hey all. Any MOTUs available to review my package, gpxviewer? It's an application that allows users to look at GPS traces files in GPX format. Thanks :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gpxviewer
<DktrKranz> sistpoty, any ideas in particular? I think we should become more strict as time goes, but probably it doesn't need to be mentioned
<Davedan>  RainCT: I will read about security. Will I need a make file for just placing 2 scripts under /usr/share/<pkgname>/ and calling pycentral?
<RainCT> Davedan: No, dh_install can handle this fine. If you want to create a setup.py file that wouldn't hurt, though
<sistpoty> DktrKranz: actually I was referring to the phase were all uploads need to be approved
<persia> DktrKranz, I'd change "Powers" to "Responsibilities" because the first three aren't really exercises of power.
<Davedan> RainCT: thanks
<persia> DktrKranz, Your powers are more likely phrased as "Able to accept or reject any new feature or substantial change ..." (this is just a wording thing).
<RainCT> Davedan: you're welcome
<directhex> DktrKranz, tracked down the monodevelop problem ^_^
<sistpoty> DktrKranz, iulian, nhandler: for netbook (and also mid) ogra suggested StevenK, since he does the images... what do you think?
<sistpoty> wow, I guess I highlighted quite a number of people now *g*
<iulian> sistpoty: Excellent, I'm fine with it.
<DktrKranz> sistpoty, no problems at all
<DktrKranz> persia, good point
<DktrKranz> directhex, \o/
<directhex> DktrKranz, bug in mono.addins
<RainCT> james_w: uhm.. the links in the tables look cluttered with an underscore
<persia> RainCT, Then don't decorate them that way.  Make them dayglow orange or something.
<RainCT> hehe
 * sistpoty is off again, need to grab s.th. to eat and then go to bed... cya
<aakef> Hello all.
<aakef> I need some help with the ubuntu sponsorship concept.
<aakef> I'm the package maintainer of a package in Debian. Somebody uploaded this package to ubuntu, but kept me as package maintainer.
<directhex> aakef, which package?
<aakef> Well, since I also use Ubuntu on my Laptop and since I'm also one of the authors I don't mind.
<aakef> directhex: unionfs-fuse
<RAOF> Ah.  That's been sync'd unmodified, so it's expected.
<directhex> aakef, okay. the version number of the package in ubuntu signifies that it's unmodified - i.e. the exact debian source package has simply been recompiled against ubuntu libc et al
<aakef> directhex: I also subscribed to the ubuntu bugreports of that package, I really don't mind to be its maintainer.
<RAOF> (The binary package doesn't list you as Maintainer, incidentally)
<aakef> directhex: Really? I need to check again then.
<directhex> aakef, there are only ubuntu modifiecations in a package if it has "ubuntu" in the version number
<RAOF> aakef: Cool!  So, you want to know how to get the fixes you push to Debian into the Ubuntu packages?
<aakef> RAOF: Yes exactly.
<jcfp> with a repacked tarball, package version should have +repack added, right? so 0.1.2+repack-XubuntuY?
<directhex> jcfp, why was it repackaged?
<RAOF> aakef: Well, there are two options; you can either file a bug on launchpad, and attach the debdiff against the current Ubuntu package, and subscribe the "ubuntu-universe-sponsors" team to the bug.
<jcfp> directhex: license conflict
<directhex> jcfp, AFAIK convention (though there's no rule) is +dfsg if you fixed dfsg issues (e.g. removing binary or undistributable components) or +ds ("debian source") for other changes
<RAOF> aakef: Or you can push your updates to Debian, and ask for the Debian package to be copied again; requestsync is a tool which will file the appropriate paperwork for you there.
<directhex> (requestsync is in ubuntu-dev-tools)
<aakef> RAOF: For now it would be fine to have synced the debian changes.
<jcfp> directhex: well all components are distributable, but apparently files under Apache license cannot be in the same tarball as a file under GPL (v2 only)
<RainCT> Okay, now please suggest a better colour for the links before someone fills a bug: "some links on REVU look awful" :P
<aakef> RAOF: Going to run my laptop and see if I can find requestsync there. Don't have a ubuntu chroot presently.
<aakef> RAOF: Thanks!
<RAOF> jcfp: I find that unlikely; who said that?
<RAOF> aakef: No problem!
<jcfp> RAOF: ubuntu archive admin (ScottK)
<RAOF> jcfp: Certainly, you can't link code under the old Apache license into a GPL'd binary, but simply having the file there?
<directhex> jcfp, that could be true. i think gpl3 and apache are compatible
<RAOF> jcfp: ScottK knows what he's talking about.  Trust him :)
<directhex> "Please note that this license is not compatible with GPL version 2, because it has some requirements that are not in the older version. These include certain patent termination and indemnification provisions."
<directhex> apache2 is the wordy version of ms-pl ;)
<jcfp> directhex: tell google that
<directhex> google, apache2 is incompatible with gpl2, but is fine with gpl3. HTH, HAND
<petski> Could one of you MOTU's be so kind to take a look at LP #77980. Bug was created in January 2007. I've created a debdiff which adds a new "feature" to actually resolve the bug. To avoid confusion, it would be nice to include it in jaunty before FeatureFreeze (again, it's a bugfix, not a new feature). Hope somebody can sponsor the upload.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77980 in mtop "mtop failed to install (wrong/no password)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77980
<superm1> kirkland, can you try to get the newer mythtv-status pulled in before FF?
<kirkland> superm1: sure
<kirkland> superm1: i have a note in my inbox from the author
<kirkland> superm1: as you can imagine, it's been crazy
<superm1> kirkland, thanks
<superm1> of course :)
<superm1> thankfully it's probably an easy merge generally, or if we're lucky sync :)
<chrismurf> mok0, just saw pyproj made it into the jaunty queue -- thanks again for all the help :-)
<lfaraone> Hi, I added a .patch file to the debian/patches folder for a package, dch -i'd, and debuilt the source. Why is it then that debdiff says there were no changes made to the dscs other than the changelog addition? (afaict it uses simple-patchsyss)
<riot_le> hi, i'am new to packaging and need help with REVU, the x2go-Project builds Packages for Jaunty, Problem is that the Main-Dev hasn't so much time at the moment and so i should help to bringing x2go in Ubuntu. Maybe one here who can give me a helping hand? For infos about x2go take a look here: http://x2go.obviously-nice.de/index.php?id=48
<riot_le>  nick barcet wrote me that the Feature Freeze is at 19.February so time is small to manage
<riot_le> the ubuntu repo of x2go is here: http://x2go.obviously-nice.de/deb/pool-ubuntu/
<riot_le> deb http://x2go.obviously-nice.de/deb/ ubuntu main
<petski> hi lfaraone, which package are you trying to change?
<riot_le> no one out who can help?
<mok0> riot_le: you can't make it for jaunty
<riot_le> mok0: why?
<mok0> riot_le: because it takes time to get a package reviewed, and everybody is busy wrapping up their stuff
<riot_le> mok0: thats really bad news, cause the Devs takes much time to customize their Packages to Ubuntu
<mok0> riot_le: there are > 100 packages in the queue, many have not been reviewed at all
<mok0> ! revu > riot_le
<ubottu> riot_le, please see my private message
<mok0> riot_le: you can release the package from a PPA
<c_korn> ! revu > c_korn
<ubottu> c_korn, please see my private message
<mok0> riot_le: and then work to get it into the next release 9.10
<_16aR_> hi REVU people ! I got one 2D physics game engine to be reviewed : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/box2d , thank you :)
<lfaraone> petski: a package in main, gnome-mount.
<fransman> Looking for a debian ticket related to bug 330150.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330150 in asterisk "Please sync Asterisk 1.6 from Debian experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330150
<fransman> Want to add it.
<lfaraone> fransman: Ok, then use Google or the Debian BTS.
<lfaraone> fransman: http://bugs.debian.org/ :)
<riot_le> mmh, thats the same Problem like in 8.10, the repo isn't the Problem, they Provided an own one, but there are some Organisations who want to use x2go in combination with Ubuntu but only can use official Ubuntu Sources
<james_w> lfaraone: hey, got a minute for sugar?
<lfaraone> james_w: Sure, fire away.
<lfaraone> james_w: (I just got back from a church retreat)
<fransman> lfaraone: I did before asking
<james_w> lfaraone: terminal and turtleart don't build for me
<james_w> lfaraone: terminal looks for "Terminal.activity" which is mentioned in the .install file, and it isn't present.
<lfaraone> fransman: Ok, then please ask the Debian people, although they will no doubt have no more ide than we do.
<james_w> lfaraone: are these typically built, or shipped in the source package?
<lfaraone> james_w: Hm, I'll look into that.
<fransman> lfaraone: will do
<james_w> lfaraone: please do, I'll sponsor the updates if you can work it out
<lfaraone> james_w: Shipped in the source.
<lfaraone> james_w: unzipping the .xo or .tgz results in the source code inside a NAME.activity folder by convention.
<james_w> the new tarballs ship an "activity/activity.info" file, could that be it?
<james_w> [Activity]
<james_w> name = Terminal
<james_w> etc.
<lfaraone> james_w: I'll look.
<james_w> thanks RainCT
<Davedan>  is there a simple way to package an application that has 2 simple python scripts + 1 config file + 1 file that is plaeced in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ ?
<Davedan> the application will be downloaded from my website so I don't need it to be 'official'
<RAOF> Davedan: Absolutely; check out 'man dh_install'
<Davedan> RAOF: ok
<lfaraone> james_w: hm, what's an .install  file?
<james_w> lfaraone: debian/install
<james_w> or debian/<pkgname>.install
<lfaraone> james_w: ah...
<RainCT> quadrispro: you know that you should redirect the e-mail you get after uploading a package from REVU to ubuntu-motu@?
<quadrispro> RainCT: eh, I didn't know, I'm doing it now
<quadrispro> sorry
<RainCT> quadrispro: No problem. (There's also some stuff on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/New which you should have a look at if you don't know it already -although you probably do by now :)-)
<quadrispro> thank you RainCT
<jcfp> Any motu around to take a look at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/sabnzbdplus - package was rejected by the archive admins due to a license conflict (Apache + GPL-2; issue fixed by repack).
<Davedan> how do I prompt a user for input such as a password when he installs my package?
<Laney> Davedan: look into debconf
<Davedan> Laney: thanks
<ScottK> jcfp: How'd you deal with the GPL2 only file?
<jcfp> ScottK: deleted it
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> jcfp: How about cherrypy?
<jcfp> ScottK: it's not used in the binary package at all
<jcfp> never was too
<ScottK> jcastro: OK.  That wasn't clear.
 * ScottK will look.
<_16aR_> hi REVU people ! I got one 2D physics game engine to be reviewed : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/box2d , thank you :)
<_16aR_> oops sorry
<ScottK> Sorry jcastro.  Tab completion failure.
<jcastro> no worries
<RainCT> go, quadrispro, go :)
<ScottK> jcfp: We certainly looked for the lgpl copy ...
<directhex> jcastro, *cough*
<Laney> Someone who knows about licenses (hello archive admins!) should write a page on "how to review licenses for MOTUs"
<Laney> does such a page exist already?
<quadrispro> RainCT: :D
<ajmitch> ScottK: I'm sure jcastro doesn't mind being pinged on irc too much :)
<directhex> ajmitch, i'm sure he doesn't mind me pinging, especially. i'm great!
<ScottK> We can probably come up with a script.
<RainCT> quadrispro: what's next on your list? (so that I don't review the same)
<Laney> ScottK: How does a non Canonical employee (unless I'm mistaken) become an archive admin anyway? I thought this was a blessed role
<koke> hi all, I have a patch for mlmmj, should I send it to debian directly or go to launchpad first?
<koke> http://people.warp.es/~koke/patches/mlmmj-dash.debdiff
 * quadrispro @ phone
<RainCT> Laney: Launchpad has an interface for some archive admin stuff, and there are a few community members beta testing it
<ScottK> Laney: There's stuff you need ssh access for that I can't do.  I'm limited to what the LP UI can do
<ajmitch> koke: hey, long time no see :)
<koke> yep :)
<_16aR_> what for a library the pkg-config is mandatory ? or only better to have ?
<ajmitch> koke: looking at the list of debian uploads for it, the maintainer hasn't been so active
<koke> I have forgotten a lot of things :)
<ajmitch> so it may take awhile for the patch to lanf
<ajmitch> s/lanf/land/
<koke> I guess the problem exists only in ubuntu
<ajmitch> quite likely
<koke> because it's using dash
<ajmitch> last debian upload fixed bashisms
<ajmitch> http://packages.qa.debian.org/m/mlmmj/news/20080308T224708Z.html
<ajmitch> koke: which ubuntu version are you grabbing that package from?
<koke> intrepid
<ajmitch> hm
<ajmitch> because I see 1.2.15-1.1 in intrepid
<koke> same version since gutsy
<ajmitch>      mlmmj | 1.2.15-1.1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages
<cpscotti> Hello, what is the best source/how-to on making a "home-made" software into meeting Ubuntu packaging needs? Is it https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages ???
<Laney> aha
<sven777> would a MOTU be so kind as to review my package?  (It already has one advocate.) Thanks in advance!  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lmalinux
<ajmitch> cpscotti: the packging guide linked at the top of that page would be most helpful, I think
<nhandler> sven777: You lose the advocation when you prepare a new upload
<sven777> nhandler - doh I didn't realize that
<sven777> well, it *was* advocated :)
<ajmitch> koke: so... not sure how you're seeing the older package
<nhandler> :)
<mok0> sven777:  no I'm still advocating
<cpscotti> ajmitch: thanx... I see there's a big bureaucracy.... (I see it is indeed necessary... but)
<sven777> mok0: oh ok great :)
<koke> opps, sorry
<koke> ajmitch: hardy :)
<james_w> http://kitenet.net/~joey/blog/entry/debhelper_dh_overrides/
<koke> I thought I was logged to another machine
<ajmitch> heh
<ScottK> jcfp: Looks good.  Uploaded it.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<koke> it looks like it should install cleanly on hardy
<_16aR_> don't review box2d right now, I'm uploading a new version ... (which compiles hello world ... that's better ...)
<ajmitch> it'd be nice if it did
<ajmitch> koke: how have you been, anyway?
<koke> fine :)
<koke> I'll be working at ebox now
<ajmitch> going to be working more with ubuntu?
<koke> after two years as mysql instructor
<koke> so open source was a good bet :)
<jcfp> ScottK: tx, my pleasure (most of the time ;)
<koke> probably
<directhex> how often does debian incoming migrate to debian's archive (for requestsyncing)
<pochu> directhex: 4 times a day
<Laney> http://incoming.debian.org says when the dinstall runs are
<koke> although I'm not an official developer, more like the IT guy
<directhex> blarg, 2am
<ajmitch> koke: still good to be doing something different
<koke> yep
<ajmitch> pochu: I think it's twice a day right now
<koke> I'm trying to use ebox as much as possible for our internal systems
<koke> and that includes mailing lists
<persia> cpscotti, You may also find https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpstreamGuide useful in preparing the software for packaging.
<koke> and I'm trying to create a module with mlmmj
<pochu> ajmitch: did they revert the change?
<ajmitch> pochu: ah no, it's just testing migration that's just happening twice a day at the moment
<_16aR_> ok, box2d new upload is there
<ajmitch> due to lenny release
<AdamDH> whats the correct way to write a copyright file as there seems to be a couple of ways, one here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PackagingOverview and looking at the new binutils-2.19-1 package the file looks diffrent
<persia> AdamDH, There are two recommended formats for debian/copyright.
<AdamDH> should I go with the one in the ubuntu wiki?
<persia> http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat and http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2006/03/msg00023.html
<persia> Pick the one that makes more sense to you.  If you don't care, picking the first of the two I suggested helps establish practice.
<AdamDH> i will porbally go with the first one as it makes more sense to the package I am working on
<AdamDH> if the package I am working on is applying a patch to an upstream GNU binutils source half of that belongs to the upstream so applys to that license, do I then note the files under the second license for the modifications from the patch?
<_16aR_> as said before, I want to package a game. And that game depends on the box2d library package I just "finished" (until new comments ;)). I've heard there some apt-get revu directory, right ? so I can add it to pbuilder
<maxb> I'm fairly sure revu is not apt-gettable
<maxb> It would not make sense, given that you are allowed to replace versions in revu
<persia> maxb, There was a patch floating around for a while that did that.
<persia> No, it's *not* reliable, and it was source-only, but it existed.
<maxb> oh, I guess source-only is less of a problem
<persia> REVU doesn't do builds.  There was a patch for that too, but it was rejected, as there are too many ways to hang a build, and there just aren't enough resources (plus there are PPAs).
<_16aR_> ok
<_16aR_> I don't why I thought it has one :o I thought I read it last week :o
<nhandler> persia: I thought the REVU source repository was still active
<persia> nhandler, Is it?  I thought it got dropped in some recent rev.  I haven't looked in a while, as I usually dget.
<nhandler> https://edge.launchpad.net/revu/+announcement/1224
<nhandler> I don't know. I haven't heard anything about it being dropped, but I don't use it either
<persia> I wonder if it got updated for jaunty.
<maxb> I'm confused by the sort order of packages in REVU - it looks *mostly* sorted by upload date, but there are some oddities
<cpscotti> persia: thanks... the more things to read.. the better =]
<nhandler> maxb: If a package gets a non-advocating comment by a MOTU, it goes to the Needs Work list. When they upload a new version, it goes to the end of the Needs Review list
<_16aR_> nhandler: HTTP 403 :)
<maxb> yes... but what about the sort order within the "Needs work" list?
<nhandler> maxb: I'm not sure how that is sorted. If I had to guess, it is sorted by the date it got sent to the list, but I'm not positive
<nhandler> maxb: It doesn't really matter, most MOTUs ignore that list
<persia> maxb, The more times it gets rejected, the more it gets pushed down.
<maxb> ah, *that's* why it's in semi-date order
<persia> Once a MOTU rejects, all non-MOTU/non-uploader comments automatically count as rejections.
<persia> It's just an accident of the SQL query that never got fixed because none of the reviewers look at that list unless they want to adopt an abandoned package.
<nhandler> I didn't even know about that persia. Thanks ;)
<persia> nhandler, Happy to share.  That one is probably my fault, because I reviewed the SQL statement when it was written, and it's big and scary enough that RainCT has been avoiding it.
<RainCT> hehe
 * RainCT didn't know this either :P
<_16aR_> lol
<RainCT> guess I should have a look at the query.. :P
<ajmitch> probably because SQL is full of hidden evils
<persia> It's not exactly intentional behaviour, and I think the requirements for the SQL query were about 2K in length.
<_16aR_> ajmitch: SQL is always full of hidden evils
<RainCT> once I add neutral comments, I guess
<persia> RainCT, See, I'm still unsure about this neutral comments thing, in part because it means changing that query :)
<RainCT> persia: don't worry, that query can't get more complicated than it is now :)
<persia> RainCT, Sometime you and I should sit down so I can explain just how complicated a fourth generation language can be.  There's a reason we don't tend to write applications that way.
<RainCT> persia: 4th generation language?
<persia> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/4GL
<RainCT> persia: OK, I see. But I still fail to understand what you mean with that sentence :(
<_16aR_> hmmmm anyone has a method to avoid problems with ppa when you upload the exact same ubuntu version ?
<Laney> use different (lower) version numbers for PPAs
<persia> Well, SQL is a 4GL...
<RainCT> yep
<_16aR_> I don't want to pollute my changelog with new version since my main goal is the REVU
<_16aR_> Laney: what do you mean ?
<nhandler> _16aR_: Append ~ppaX to the version
<RainCT> persia: but - «There's a reason we don't tend to write applications that way.» what way is that?
<_16aR_> ok
<persia> RainCT, In 4GL (or higher) environments.
<_16aR_> nhandler:  but I still need to modify change log, right ?
<persia> We tend to write mostly 2GL or 3GL code.
<nhandler> _16aR_: Yes, but then just revert those changes before uploading a new version to REVU
<_16aR_> ok
<_16aR_> still bugging ^^
<_16aR_> but thanks :)
<nhandler> You're welcome _16aR_
<RainCT> persia: OK, so basically your comment was that you don't like SQL? :P
<_16aR_> since I deleted my old package, how can we undelete from ppa ? because it is still on the list :(
<_16aR_> or may a new upload undelete it ?
<persia> Actually, I once wrote an entire online banking system in PL/SQL, including rebuilding most of the broken webserver I was provided.  My claim is that it's *complicated* and has the potential to be *extremely* complicated, in ways that earlier generation languages can only imagine.
<RainCT> wow
 * RainCT wonders: Why would you do such a thing? o_O
<ajmitch> persia: that just sounds masochistic
<DktrKranz> RAOF, could you please have a look at evolution-sharp and eventually manage GNOME# transition before FF? I noticed you are in contact with upstream to fix some API changes.
<_16aR_> persia: when you speak of : "We tend to write mostly 2GL or 3GL code.", you speak for whom ?
<RAOF> DktrKranz: Has the new point release come out yet?
<persia> ajmitch, No, masochism is writing a data entry toolkit in SPSS/X.  PL/SQL isn't so bad.
<persia> _16aR_, Most programmers active in this channel.  Most programmers who have contributed code to Ubuntu.
<RAOF> DktrKranz: Because, while I know it's broken now, I'm not uploading a package that breaks API only to have it changed back almost immediately :)
<DktrKranz> RAOF, not yet, they only have 0.19.
<DktrKranz> *0.19.2
<_16aR_> persia: except when some enlightened guy thinks he is object programming by creating a new package for every function he creates. At the end, 200 PL/SQL package to manage for nothing, thanks :p
<Laney> Don't suppose anyone knows of an exmple watch file that matches GNOME-style (odd/even) stable releases only?
<persia> _16aR_, That's not how you're supposed to do it, but it is an example of the complexity.
<pochu> Laney: any gnome watch file ;)
<_16aR_> anyone knows how to "undelete" package from ppa K?
<Laney> pochu: Heh ¬_¬ I didn't think they usually did that
 * Laney spies one
<binarymutant> with requestsync what is <target release>? would it be "9.04" or "Jaunty"?
<pochu> Laney: e.g. http://download.gnome.org/sources/totem/([\d\.]+)[02468]/totem-([\d\.]+)\.tar\.gz
<nhandler> binarymutant: jaunty
<binarymutant> thank nhandler
<RainCT> well, good night all :)
<Laney> pochu: Aha! I was close
<_16aR_> good night RainCT
<persia> _16aR_, Ask in #launchpad
<_16aR_> persia: hmmm ^^ good point lol
<binarymutant> if I use the -lp option with requestsync will I be subscribed to the bug?
<binarymutant> --lp*
<nhandler> binarymutant: You are automatically subscribed to all bugs you report on LP
<binarymutant> cool
<james_w> could a spanish speaker translate the error messages in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22706083/DpkgTerminalLog.txt please?
<persia> james_w, I don't speak spanish, but it looks like a broken download (the archive is damaged)
<nhandler> Here is what Google translates it as "dpkg: error processing / var/cache/apt/archives/consolekit_0.2.10-1ubuntu10_i386.deb (- unpack):    filesystem tar file corrupted - corrupted package archive  "
<persia> corrupted is probably more correct than damaged: computers are better than inerudite humans.
<binarymutant> can I request sync from Debian's "NEW" queue or do I have to wait?
<ScottK> Debian's New queue is not publically accessible.
<binarymutant> so wait :/
<_16aR_> Hmmm, I got 1 more question, what env var/conf file does dch use to complete the "new version" template (dch -i ) ?
<pochu> _16aR_: it depends on DEBCHANGE_RELEASE_HEURISTIC
<pochu> err, no
<_16aR_> sorry pochu, I was speaking for the fullname and email
<_16aR_> it seems debfullname and DEBEMAIL doesn't work
<_16aR_> for that
<pochu> _16aR_: oh, that comes from DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME
<_16aR_> ok
<_16aR_> I'll try agaiin then
<_16aR_> pochu: no, it doesn't work :(
<pochu> _16aR_: you sure? it should
<_16aR_> for now, it is using the system fullnam and mail is composed from login@hostname
<_16aR_> on the localmachine
<pochu> _16aR_: try:
<pochu> export DEBEMAIL=foo@gmail.com
<pochu> dch -i
<nhandler> _16aR_: Where did you set those variables?
<pochu> and see
<_16aR_> nhandler: in my term juste before launching dch -i
<nhandler> _16aR_: How did you set them? In your .bashrc?
<_16aR_> haha ... I needed to export them !
<_16aR_> thanks pochu
<_16aR_> and nhandler
<_16aR_> that's so bad revu doesn't increase karma, I'm fond of ladders !
<_16aR_> ................
<_16aR_> ^^
<_16aR_> By the way, the fact that revu is not under ubuntu.com is a mean to make understand it is the community and not affiliated with canonical ?
<_16aR_> or another choice ?
<ScottK> That's it.
<persia> It's part of infrastructure provided by the Ubuntuwire project.
<nhandler> _16aR_: REVU is not a requirement for getting new packages into Ubuntu. You just need to get 2 MOTUs to advocate it
<_16aR_> nhandler: ok
<Laney> 2 MOTUs isn't even a policy requirement, is it?
<_16aR_> anyway, revu is a GREAT tool, and thanks everybody involved in it :)
<nhandler> Laney: I thought it was
<ScottK> Laney: For packages from non MOTU it is.
<persia> Laney, No, it's considered good practice to have peer review.
<Laney> oh, where is that written down?
<persia> 2 MOTUs does it, or a DD (willing to upload to Debian) and a MOTU, or many other combinations.
 * ScottK hands Laney wiki.ubuntu.com and a search enging.
<Laney> persia: Right, I understand the difference between practice and policy
<ScottK> engine evern.
<persia> ScottK, There are counterexamples: I'm not sure it's policy, just ironclad practice.
<_16aR_> ScottK : even ? :p
<ScottK> _16aR_: Yes
<nhandler> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages#Alternative%20workflows
<james_w> it still seems pretty silly to me
<ScottK> persia: We had a documented requirement at one point.
<persia> ScottK, I remember that.  I thought we got shot down.
<persia> We could raise it again.
<ScottK> persia: I thought we got shot down about extending the two MOTU requirement to MOTU.
<ScottK> persia: That's also what the page nhandler linked says.
<persia> I'd have to review things in lots more detail than I can remember.  One of us is right, and in either case, it's unlikely that many packages will be uploaded without two developer review.
<persia> Ah, good then.  I'm glad to be wrong.
<ScottK> Even for MOTU getting a review is encouraged, but not required.
<nhandler> "MOTUs can upload new packages directly to the archive. However they are greatly encouraged to have a new package reviewed prior to uploading"
<Laney> Why would a MOTU be able to upload a package without external review, but not be trusted to review and upload a contributor's package solely?
<Laney> s/solely/alone/
<persia> Laney, Because we make mistakes.
<Laney> persia: Right. Which means that we should be required to seek feedback on our own packages.
<persia> Consider the alternate question: why should MOTU be able to upload a new package when they aren't trusted to review and upload a contributer's package solely?
<Laney> exactly
<james_w> yes, but if we can exercise judgement in requesting review of our own packages, why can't we exercise judgement in getting a second review of someone else's?
<persia> Laney, Please raise it on the mailing list, and schedule a MOTU meeting (traditionally on Fridays) for discussion.
<Laney> I was disputing the asymmetry, not which way round it should be resolved
<ScottK> Laney: I don't defend the current practice as entirely rational, but it's a reasonable compromise.
<persia> james_w, That too.  The current policy is asymmetric, and probably needs work.  I'm very much in favour of review, given the many package advocations and MOTU packages I've rejected, but it's been long enough to warrant more discussion.
<Laney> persia: I am happy to raise it, but I do not have the energy to go over the arguments in detail
<james_w> I would favour strongly encouraging motu's to request a second advocate for new packages from other contributors. It may let in a couple of mistakes when they don't (and some when they do of course), but it would at least make the policy consistent
<persia> james_w, So reducing the requirements for new packages?
<james_w> making it a SHOULD rather than a MUST I guess
<james_w> with probably little practical change
<persia> And perhaps adjusting the other also to SHOULD rather than MAY?
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> and I don't think new packages should be particularly special, we should encourage requesting reviews from other motus on any change where we feel more review is needed
<persia> We'd probably benefit from a richer review system for that.
<james_w> luckily we have one, if only someone would make it possible to use it for all packages :-p
<persia> When existing packages weren't expressly hidden on REVU, they caused several collisions.
<surfaz> Any Motu?
<surfaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/blender/+bug/320045
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320045 in blender "Please merge blender 2.48a+dfsg-1 (universe) from Debian experimental (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<surfaz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avidemux/+bug/328492
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328492 in avidemux "Please merge avidemux 2.4.4 from debian-multimedia.org" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nixternal> ok my regex ninjas... creating an svn hook... Only want US|DE with 4 digits following... [US|DE]\d{4} doesn't work for me... ((US|DE)[0-9]{4} allows me nothing less than the 4 digits, but allows 5+ digits as well
<AdamDH> any one know any packages using this copyright system http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat?
<RAOF> AdamDH: Yup.  Many of the pkg-cli-apps packages use that; gnome-do is one.
<andersk> nixternal: what flavor of regexes?
<nixternal> shellzors
<_16aR_> AdamDH: I maybe not an example, but the hexdiff package use it :p
<_16aR_> AdamDH: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22623176/hexdiff_0.0.53-0ubuntu1.dsc
<andersk> You basically want to add the condition that the next character is not a digit.  So (US|DE)[0-9]{4}[^0-9] or (US|DE)[0-9]{4}$
<AdamDH> thanks RAOF _16aR_ I was just looking to see of my package copyright is written correctly
<AdamDH> whats the best line length to use in the copyright file? I am working on a cross compiler based on binutils so for Copyright: 1990, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994, 1995, 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006, 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc. seems a tad to long
<AdamDH> can I just do 1990 - 2007?
<nhandler> I think for that many, 1990-2007 should be fine
<persia> nixternal, Consider ((US|DE)[0-9]{4}[^0-9])
<AdamDH> actually it should be 2009
<AdamDH> I pasted that from 2.19 for januity
<persia> (this presumes there exists some extra character that isn't a digit)
<nhandler> AdamDH: As for line length, it should be under 80 characters
<AdamDH> thanks nhandler
<persia> Alternately ...[0-9]{4}$) to match end of line.
<nhandler> You're welcome AdamDH
<directhex> persia, are you java team? i forget
<persia> directhex, Let me ask why before I confirm or deny :)
<_16aR_> I'm leaving :)
<_16aR_> but before :) One last spam :)
<persia> (as in, only if it doesn't involve ikvm)
<nixternal> persia: didn't work
#ubuntu-motu 2009-02-17
<directhex> persia, um........... only a little bit?
<_16aR_> hi REVU people ! I got one 2D physics game engine to be reviewed : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/box2d , thank you :)
<persia> directhex, What's up?
<directhex> persia, i need to Depends: on a /usr/bin/javac of some kind
<persia> Right.  I'll answer that in the original forum, if such a package exists.
<directhex> persia, monodevelop-java needs a java compiler, to run javac with. - how sane does the dep on http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/monodevelop-java look to you?
 * persia experiences network skew
 * directhex emits a gravametric pulse
<binarymutant> is there an Ubuntu Ruby packaging team?
<binarymutant> like pkg-ruby-extras in Debian
<directhex> binarymutant, if there is, tell them how awesome ironruby is. it's like ikvm, but for ruby!
<persia> directhex, Only issue is that openjdk doesn't match.
<binarymutant> directhex, whats ikvm?
<directhex> binarymutant, a really space-efficient openjdk!
<binarymutant> .NET ruby? sounds...odd
<directhex> moreso than .net Scheme?
<binarymutant> about the same to me :P
<binarymutant> directhex, is it .NET metaprogramming ruby? or the other way around
<directhex> binarymutant, it's ruby language on .net runtime, with interop into other .net libs & apps
<binarymutant> definitely not my thing :/
<persia> binarymutant, Don't worry about it.  Ruby is portable.  Write however you want, and directhex will probably run it in CLR (as with most other languages).
<binarymutant> lols
<directhex> persia, let me show you ironlisp.....
<directhex> persia, oh, and brainfuck.net
<directhex> can write some soap web services with it...
<ajmitch> directhex: did you see the thing about ironpython loading cpython extensions?
<directhex> ajmitch, yes, "ironclad". it's on my radar, but isn't a jaunty task
<ajmitch> obviously not, with FF this close
<ajmitch> and that it's mostly for windows at the moment
<directhex> is it? i honestly hadn't looked in detail
<ajmitch> "Ironclad works with IronPython 2 and targets CPython 2.5 on 32-bit Windows; efforts to support other platforms are underway. "
<directhex> we can't even run ipy2 without backported fixes (or mono 2.2), so...
<ajmitch> maybe by jaunty+1 FF
<directhex> i don't think we've discussed goals as a team for summertime
<directhex> once monodevelop 2 is resolved, the next priority is bringing all the work done over the past few months into unstable, post-lenny - but that particular goal isn't relevant to jaunty
<ajmitch> still fairly important
<ajmitch> are you currently in NM?
<directhex> no. seems like 2 years of delays for no tangible benefit. i'm happy with "debian shadowy puppetmaster" status for now
<ajmitch> I guess if it works for you
<directhex> hanska is, though. he's one of the other nice pkg-mono people
<ajmitch> especially as there are team members who can quickly upload
 * ajmitch hasn't really been using mono stuff enough recently to justify rejoining the team
<ajmitch> though my main desktop at work runs sid :)
<kirkland> can anyone explain what the .PHONY target in a rules file actually does?
<andersk> http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/html_node/Special-Targets.html
<kirkland> andersk: thx
<AdamDH> i need some help with my copyright file, I am packaging a cross compiler based on binutils-2.19, I get a patch from cvs from the cross compilers website and that is the same license as binutils, do I need to in the files section list the modified files from the patch to show who wrote the cross compiler part then the rest is part of binutils?
<AdamDH> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete reading that is X-Comment: a correct tag as I cannot find it any one in the documentation at http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat
<RAOF> X-* means "extended", IE: "I've made this one up".
<RAOF> There are no X- tags in the format itself, but you can make them up if you feel you need to (I've used X-Repacked-Reason before)
<StevenK> RAOF: That's hideous!
<RAOF> X-Because-I-Can:
<RAOF> X-Music-Listened-To: Yo La Tengo ♪ You can have it all ♫.
<RAOF> That's an important part of every debian/copyright file!
<persia> RAOF, Now, implement libcopyright in such a way that it processes that, pulls an .ogg from somewhere and pushes through ogg123 in the background whenever the file is checked.
<RAOF> persia: We'd need a couple of years of wrangling about the precise format of the Music-Lisened-To field before I could feel confident implementing it in libcopyright :P
<persia> RAOF, It's your implementation.  Embrace and Extend!
<persia> If someone doesn't like it, they can write their own libcopyright.
<AdamDH> thanks guys, X can allow me to add a comment to the copyright file to explain what is happening?
<bitbuzter> how should i create a patch to be used on debian/patches?
<bitbuzter> a diff of the orig and new dirs?
<persia> bitbuzter, Run what-patch in the source directory to discover the patch system.
<persia> If it's dpatch or CDBS, you can use dpatch-edit-patch or cdbs-edit-patch to automate the patch creation.
<bitbuzter> ok
<persia> If it's quilt, you can use quilt to manage the patch creation.
<persia> If it's not one of those, ask again.
<TheMuso> c/c
<bitbuzter> its cdbs.. im trying with cdbs-edit-patch now
<bitbuzter> thanks for the tips!
<persia> bitbuzter, Thanks for working on a patch to fix a package.  With your help, Ubuntu will be better :
<bitbuzter> :))
<Davedan> can I make an ubuntu package without a source package with dh_make ?
<persia> Davedan, What is your end goal?
<Davedan> persia: the package should put two simple python scripts ( /usr/share/<pkgname>/ ), a file under /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ and a config file that will hold the user mail which will be entered duiring the install
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCompiling
<Davedan> persia: looks interesting. I'm reading it. thanks
<persia> So, the short answer is "No", but it's not hard to create the source package, and then create the Ubuntu package.
<Davedan> persia: so I don't understand what is a source package. I thought that in my case I have only a binary, or maybe they are the same
<nhandler> persia: Would your example package on that wiki page even be accepted? I would think the fact that upstream just put the properly licensed copy of the file on pastebin would cause issues
<persia> nhandler, Well, see, upstream was creating the source during the lesson, and didn't have time to register a project on LP.
<nhandler> lol persia
<persia> Anyway, I mostly trust upstream.  I've spent a lot of time going over code by that author, and while there are a fair number of mistakes, it's nothing I wouldn't have done.
<nhandler> :)
<persia> Actually, that document could do with a refresh, to use the new copyright format, debhelper 7, etc.
<persia> And yes, to have a proper upstream project registered, with a proper downloadable tarball, and a watch file.
<persia> Might even benefit from a better script :)
<ScottK> persia: Actually I have concerns about pushing the new copyright format too hard on new contributors.
<ScottK> I think it's subtantially more complex to write and raises the barrier to contribution.
<ScottK> Requiring it has no basis in policy.
<persia> Well, for simple things, it's no more complex to write, and for complex things, the other format is almost always done wrong anyway, but I see your point.
<jacob> ScottK: do you mean the RFC 2822 / email format? if so then I sure agree.
<persia> Do you object to it being offered as an option?
<ScottK> jacob: Yes.
<jacob> I've gotten used to the format now and am comfortable writing it, but there seems to be a lot of boilerplate for simple tasks.
<ScottK> persia: I don't object to it being offered as an option, but I think it should clearly be an alternative.
<ScottK> That and it's just flat out got more things to be wrong.
<persia> I'm not sure there are more things to be wrong, if we're picky about debian/copyright.  LucidFox wrote a number of fairly interesting old-format ones for ugly sources.  I'm happy to be clear that it's very much an alternative, and not the primary recommendation.
<ScottK> persia: It has additional structural requirements.
<ScottK> There aren't any things you must write in the old format that don't also apply to the new one.
<ScottK> So it's got to have additional ways to screw up.
<persia> OK.  I can see that.
<persia> I guess I just haven't encountered it because every one of the new format ones I've reviewed looked good enough, and was human parseable.  If the goal of machine parsability is ever reached, I suspect many would break.
<anakron> HI all
<anakron> how you can apply a debdiff?
<anakron> sudo patch -p1 < ../file.debdiff
<anakron> that's the way
<anakron> ?
<nhandler> anakron: Don't use sudo
<anakron> and where i must do it
<anakron> ok
<nhandler> And that command should be run from within the foo-X.Y directory
<nhandler> (assuming the patch is in the parent directory0
<anakron> ok
<anakron> appears an error
<anakron> can't find file to patch at input line 4
<nhandler> What is the error?
<anakron> and i can patch
<anakron> can't find file to patch at input line 13
<anakron> Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?
<nhandler> Are you sure the patch is meant to be applied to that version of the source?
<anakron> when i try to patch
<anakron> i create this debdiff
<anakron> from the same version
<nhandler> How did you create the debdiff?
<anakron> in the same way that wiki says
<nhandler> And is this an Ubuntu->Ubuntu debdiff or a Debian->Ubuntu debdiff?
<anakron> ubuntu debdiff
<anakron> from source
<nhandler> So this is a debdiff from an older Ubuntu version to a newer Ubuntu version? And you are attempting to apply it to the older version to make sure it works?
<anakron> i make some changes in the source
<anakron> the same source
<anakron> and now im testing my debdiff file
<anakron> but it seems that i make some "lines changes"
<nhandler> You are trying to apply the debdiff to a clean/unchanged copy of the old source, correct?
<anakron> ok
<anakron> Its added correctly T-T
<anakron> jeje
<nhandler> :)
<Davedan> to be able to create a package do I need tar.gz and orig.tar.gz files or two folders or both?
<persia> You need the orig.tar.gz, and an unpacked folder.  The tar.gz or second folder are entirely optional.
<persia> (well, technically, if you have the second folder, you don't need the orig.tar.gz, but that requires passing interesting arguments to the package build scripts)
<Davedan> and the orig.tar.gz should be outside of the package-version folder
<Davedan> I forgot to add a quetion mark ? :)
<persia> Right.
<Davedan> thanks
<persia> ?
<Davedan> do I need to care about permissions or do it all under my user and not sudo?
<persia> All under your user.
<Davedan> ok
<Davedan> I have to go. I apreciate your help.
<anakron> persia
<anakron> can you check a bug? i test it applying my debdiff and runs ok
<anakron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/slingshot/+bug/315725
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 315725 in slingshot "Menu launcher not created when Slingshot installed." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<anakron> or other motu that can review it
 * nhandler goes to look
<anakron> ok thanks
<fabrice_sp> Hi. When the last uploader of a package is not a MOTU, is there a way to know who really uploaded it? (Bug #329830)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 329830 in reprepro "[merge request]Please merge reprepro 3.8.2-1 from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/329830
<fabrice_sp> (just wanted to know who sponsored it)
<nhandler> anakron: Just as a heads up, the MOTU Reviewers Team is dead. You will want to subscribe, not assign, ubuntu-universe-sponsors or ubuntu-main-sponsors to your bugs
<nhandler> fabrice_sp: One second, I'll find it
<anakron> ups!
<anakron> sorry, i knew it but i forgot it
<fabrice_sp> thanks :-)
<nhandler> fabrice_sp: james_w uploaded it: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2009-February/005210.html
<nhandler> (Look at the Signed-By field)
<fabrice_sp> nhandler, I can see it. Thanks! (as I'm willing to apply to U-C-D, I'm actively looking for my sponsors, to have their feeling). Thanks again!
<nhandler> You're welcome fabrice_sp
<fabrice_sp> (feedback, I mean)
<nhandler> anakron: It doesn't look like you did anything about the .desktop file. You just added an icon
<anakron> i move his installation
<anakron> from /usr/share/games/applications to /usr/share/applications
 * nhandler just noticed that
<nhandler> anakron: Why is the patch you submitted to Debian different than the Ubuntu one?
<anakron> ops
<anakron> because that one was an old one
<anakron> i must send the new one
<nhandler> anakron: Since we currently sync the package from Debian, I do not feel it is worth introducing a delta for this small patch. I think it would be better to submit the patch upstream and wait for the Debian Maintainer to apply it.
<anakron> ok
<nhandler> I'll add a comment saying this on the bug
<anakron> ill send a mail to debian maintainer with the debdiff
<persia> Also, since Debian and Ubuntu have a common, and well-integrated Games team, it doesn't make sense to introduce Ubuntu-specific deltas in games (especially now that squeeze is open), unless there's some reason we can't use what's in the alioth SVN.
<dholbach> good morning
<Milyardo> Good Morning
<Milyardo> I'm somewhat new to debian packaging, and I'm trying to package a peice of non-free proprietary software, of which I only have the binary. I've looked at dholbach's screencast on youtube, but I'm not sure how'd they apply here
<dholbach> Milyardo: if you just have some kind of blob that needs to be installed somewhere, take a look at dh_install and maybe a simple package like ubuntu-artwork
<Milyardo> dholbach: I'm reading the dh_install man page now, not exactly sure how it would help, could you elaborate?
<dholbach> Milyardo: you basically put a debian/install file (or debian/<package>.install file if you have more than one binary packages) in there and describe what goes where by putting something like this in there:
<dholbach> source_directory/some_file                usr/share/something
<dholbach> some_other_directory                usr/lib/bla
<dholbach> etc
<dholbach> and dh_install will take care of it
<dholbach> (if there's no real "build process" going on)
<persia> Ah, there it is.  "pq" is an example of a proprietary (windows even) application packaged for Ubuntu (you can get it with apt-get source pq).  It nicely demonstrates how to drop in a prebuilt binary while using the packaging infrastructure to assist with integration and helper files.
<Milyardo> hrrmmm... my binary is distrbuted in the form a .run file, is there a debhelper tool to extract its contents into one directory?
<Milyardo> oh wait nevermind
<Milyardo> I guess I could use chroot couldn't I?
<dholbach> Milyardo: what happens if the .run file is executed? is that the application itself or does it do some "installation" of sorts?
<Milyardo> It does the installation of the game
<dholbach> Milyardo: then I'd run the .run script during the build process of the package, it uses fakeroot itself
<dholbach> you might just need to adapt a few paths
<Milyardo> I'm sorry, now I'm even more confused ._.
<dholbach> the package build process wraps around the build process of the project itself (ie: "./configure && make && sudo make install" in a 'typical' C+autoconf scenario)
<dholbach> you seem to have a froblicator.run script, comparable to "sudo make install" -- just a few files are put somewhere
<dholbach> but instead of installing all files into / properly, things get installed into build_dir/debian/tmp or some such and get put into the resulting .deb package afterwards
<dholbach> even more confused? :)
<Milyardo> nope :)
<dholbach> good, I hoped I made a bit of sense :)
<Milyardo> okay so far the only thing I have, is my project directory in ~/workspace/project and the .run installer inside of it at ~/workspace/project/installer.run
<Milyardo> The first I'd do would be to use dh_make to create the debian directory and all of the file insides inside of it, then strip it down to only the files I need
<Milyardo> correct?
<dholbach> sounds good
<Milyardo> :) great, I'm going to do that now then
<didrocks> morning o/
<Milyardo> Okay dh_make told me it could not find a tar.gz, but that is to be expected correct? Should I speficy the .run file as an alternate with -f instead then?
<Milyardo> Good Morning didrocks
<didrocks> hi Milyardo
<fabrice_sp> 'morning didrocks and dholbach !
<dholbach> hi fabrice_sp
<didrocks> hey fabrice_sp!
<Milyardo> or should I put the .run file into a tarball?
<persia> Put the .run file in the tarball, and call it an orig.tar.gz.  Document that you did this in debian/README.source
<Milyardo> will do
<Milyardo> thanks
<Caesar> Hi, is there a way to tell when a package was uploaded to gutsy-backports?
<persia> Caesar, You can look at the LP entry.  Which package?
<Caesar> persia: puppet
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/puppet
<persia> Err.
<Caesar> persia: thanks
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/puppet
<persia> Yeah.  Just scroll down and it has the publication date.
<Milyardo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/119123/
<Milyardo> I'm baffled as to why dh_make cannot findmy tarball
<ara> hello all! is tomboy package broken for you guys in Jaunty?
<Milyardo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/119124/
<Milyardo> I remade the tarball no luck still
<Milyardo> :(
<slytherin> directhex: ping
<directhex> slytherin, pong, but i'm about to catch a bus. back in ~30
<slytherin> directhex: ok, talk to you later
<TheMuso> Anyone around who can change my status on revu from contributor to MOTU?
<directhex> actually, bugger, i have things i need to sort here first
<directhex> what's up?
<slytherin> directhex: yesterday I did dist-upgrade on jaunty. It upgraded f-spot but removed tomboy and bunch of -cil packages. Thought you would like to know.
<ara> slytherin: that happened to me as well
<geser> slytherin: there is a gnome-sharp transition going on and tomboy is in progress
<slytherin> ok
<geser> see bug 314516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314516 in tangerine "gnome-sharp2 transition" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314516
<jms_> slytherin: sorry, you'll have to repeat anything from the last few minutes. my office pc decided now was a brilliant time to implode. and it's also my irc gateway.
<slytherin> jms_: never mind, I got my answers. I was checking why tomboy got removed on dist-upgrade yesterday on a jaunty installation.
<jms_> i wish my office pc hadn't died
<jms_> there it goes
<slytherin> persia: just FYI ... I have uploaded libnb-platform-java today, packages are in new queue now.
<petski> Anyone so kind to sponsor the upload of the debdiff attached to #77980 ?
<slytherin> bug 77980
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77980 in mtop "mtop failed to install (wrong/no password)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77980
<petski> The bug is there since early 2007, would be cool to have it fixed in jaunty :)
<jms_> hm, it now seems to be booting at ~1mhz
<directhex> i'm back, baby!
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<sistpoty|work> StevenK: would you like to act as motu-release delegate for MID and netbook?
<Juli_> slytherin: Hi, I've just came back. Thank you a lot for libnb-platform-java. Have you had any problem with this package?
<slytherin> Juli_: yes, it took lot of time to build on my ibook. :-)
<Juli_> slytherin: oh yes, this is a problem:) but netbeans takes even more time:)
<slytherin> Juli_: I will build ide on my PC. but I will have to free some space in home folder for that.
<directhex> try building OOo you moaners
<Juli_> slytherin: hope it is not too difficult for you... for me my home folder is the holy of holies:)
<slytherin> directhex: I tried once. Didn't know it needed 5+ GB of space to build. :-)
<directhex> slytherin, and 8-10 hours on a fast system
<slytherin> Juli_: How much is the source download?
<Juli_> slytherin: let me see
<slytherin> Juli_: and does it have build dep on libnb-platform-java?
<Juli_> slytherin: yes it has
<slytherin> Juli_: then we will have to wait for the packages to clear NEW queue anyway.
<slytherin> Juli_: in any case, I am in office right now, so I won't be building the ide package.
 * directhex awaits a lib clearing NEW, hopes it happens pretty sharpish so he can sign off on the mono 2.0 app transition as complete
<Juli_> slytherin: yes I understand. just tell me if you need any help from me:)
<Juli_> slytherin: unpacked netbeans sources is about 239 MB
<slytherin> that is huge. :-)
<Juli_> slytherin: but orig.tar.gz is just 35 MB:)
<slytherin> Juli_: By the way, may I know the reason why you wanted to have version in libnb-platform-java package name?
<Juli_> slytherin: there was a big correspondence half a year ago...
<slytherin> Juli_: yes, persia told me that. But I was too sleepy to actually ask him any links to the conversation.
<Juli_> slytherin:  I'm afraid there is no access outside to this conversation
<slytherin> ok
<Juli_> slytherin: as far as I remember This is requirement for platform to have multiple platform versions on one system
<slytherin> Juli_: but then why the 'Conflicts' between different version. How can you install different versions if you have conflicts
<Juli_> slytherin:  persia said that for most libraries, there is only one source package, and the binary names are changed when there is an incompatible ABI change
<Juli_> slytherin:  and everybody decided it is ok to have one source package but still change names
<slytherin> Juli_: but then does the conflict make sense? those packages can not be installed in parallel.
<Juli_> slytherin: why? actually Conflicts are in libnb-platform-devel-java only
<slytherin> Juli_: ahh, right. my mistake
<Juli_> slytherin: and as far as i remember visualvm depends on platform8
<slytherin> Juli_: so will we need to rebuild visualvm?
<Juli_> slytherin: i think I should ask doko about that
<slytherin> ok
<slytherin> Juli_: just FYI ... I made a small change in watch file to deal with weird upstream version.
<Juli_> slytherin: i'll write him right now to be sure everything will be ok with visualvm
<Juli_> slytherin: ok, thanks. It is a good chance for me to improve my packaging skills - by the example of your:)
<StevenK> sistpoty|work: Hmm. I could be convinced
<sistpoty|work> StevenK: excellent!
<sistpoty|work> thanks StevenK
<StevenK> I said I could be convinced, not yes :-P
<slytherin> does anyone know why do we have backport bugs in u-u-s? We have a separate backport team don't we?
 * sistpoty|work tries to convince StevenK
<sistpoty|work> StevenK: please, please, with sugar on the top ;)
<StevenK> sistpoty|work: Heh, okay
<sistpoty|work> StevenK: thanks :)
<sistpoty|work> btw.: any archive-admin around who knows why sabnzdplus was rejected? maybe ScottK?
<Laney> it was? :(
<sistpoty|work> yep, got the reject mail (as uploader) yesterday
<Laney> sistpoty|work: probably best -> devel
<Laney> (does the mail not say why?)
<sistpoty|work> Laney: no, that's why I'm asking :)
<jcfp> sistpoty|work: apparently Apache and GPL-2 can't live together
<sistpoty|work> jcfp: ah, eww...
<jcfp> sistpoty|work: did a repack, has been reuploaded already
<sistpoty|work> jcfp: ah, good :)
<jcfp> which reminds me - still have to poke upstream about that
<sistpoty|work> jcfp: also about the generated javascript thingies...
<jcfp> sistpoty|work: should they include the stuff in the tarball, or is having the javascript "non-packed" in a public repository good enough (their own, or further upstream)?
<jcfp> cause I know they're gonna say it's for saving bandwidth etc, hard to argue with :)
<sistpoty|work> jcfp: I'm not entirely sure actually in regards to ubuntu guidelines... from a legal POV it's nothing to worry, since the original source is BSD licensed
<jcfp> siretart: yeah, found a discussion on some debian mailing list, lots of argument about whether the packed js should be considered sources or not
<Laney> I have gpg set up to auth with gpg-agent using pinentry-gtk2, but now it fails when called over SSH remotely. How can I get the two to live in harmony?
<sistpoty|work> jcfp: ah, what was the outcome?
<jcfp> sistpoty|work: opinions differed, some thinking it is as long as function names are kept (rather than replaced by a(), b() etc) and that a simple script allows to get back an easier to read file, others argued the source should be the preferred format for making mods, saying that it wasn't
<jcfp> (in their case, the stuff was under gpl so it really did matter)
<sistpoty|work> ah, k
<morgs> james_w: ping
<jcfp> sistpoty|work: appears I bookmarked it http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2009/01/msg00584.html
<james_w> hey morgs
<morgs> hi james_w, thanks for looking at my tickets
<morgs> james_w: Here's what happened: to get the directory structure used previously I had to repack the tarballs
<morgs> james_w: The upstream tar.bz2 has Read-63/foo but the orig.tar.gz has sugar-read-activity-63/Read.activity/foo
<slytherin> hey, an off topic question. Does anyone know what is exact license for bugzila? I am not able to find any information at http://www.bugzilla.org/about/
<james_w> morgs: ah
<morgs> james_w: is that a problem? Should I change the packaging?
<james_w> morgs: if you repack the tarball then you should use a suffix to the version number to indicate that
<james_w> morgs: is it required to repack?
<morgs> If I changed more in debian/ then it wouldn't be required - although upstream has tar.bz2 so recompressing at least is required
<james_w> yeah
<loic-m> Is there a way to tell tar to unpack a tarball in a certain directory instead of at the directory it's run in?
<Laney> tar -C /foo
<hmg> Hello ubuntu people - sorry if I'm asking Questions you'll probably get to read over and over - but I'm stuck in the workflow of contributing packages to ubuntu (to be released in "universe") - I'm not ubuntu proof and I've just created my launchpad account - so I'v got no experience - sorry for that. My problem: I've uploaded our tar.gz files we've build and optimized for ubuntu 9.04. I've used the upload functions of launchpad you may find th
<directhex> jcfp, isn't javascript often whitespace-purched to save bandwidth?
<directhex> hmg, your irc client cut you off.
<hmg> ping (am I alive?)
<hmg> ok - the short version: https://code.launchpad.net/x2go/trunk/2.99 -> wrong place for rfp?
<loic-m> thx a lot Laney
<jcfp> directhex: I suppose so, fafaik all the sabnbzdplus authors did was take an off-the-shelf-without-tabs-and-spaces js file directly from the plotkit project.
<jcfp> directhex: but then again, one could also strip newlines (also fairly common), or go even further and "shorten" var and function names.
<loic-m> hmg: not an expert, but at least I can tell you your tar.gz shouldn't contain a debian folder
<jcfp> directhex: and then the question rises whether and/or when is it still source code... even if there's no intention to obfuscate anything
<loic-m> hmg: make tar.gz without debian folder, then debian folder is created during packaging (will be in the diff.gz
<hmg> loic-m: the debian folder contains our install scripts like postinstall
<directhex> jcfp, perhaps your JS IDE should make "verbose" whitespace for editing, but save minimally? :)
<directhex> jcfp, at that point, if such a thing exists, surely "obfuscated" JS *is* legit?
<hmg> loic-m: without them a user will have a lot of things to do to get the server running
<hmg> loic-m: but thank you for youf advice - i'll keep them in another place
<loic-m> hmg: AFAIU distribution packagers (Debian, Ubuntu) would have to remove the debian folder before packaging
<jcfp> directhex: some claim one could easily regain pleasantly readable code even from code that has everything stripped (but nothing intentionally obfuscated), which comes down to the same thing as having some IDE do that automatically
<loic-m> hmg: so not having a debian folder in the upstream tarball simplify the packager's life
<loic-m> hmg: if upstream tarball need to be repackaged, that means somebody has to write a get-orig-source rule, which can be painful
<ScottK> jcfp: That's rather irrelevant, since we require source to be in its preferred form for modification.
<ScottK> loic-m: It isn't required to remove an upstream debian dir, but generally they cause more problems than they solve.
<jcfp> ScottK: the slighty packed js could be the preferred form for mods, with an ide behaving like in directhex's example
<directhex> does such a thing exist? dunno
<loic-m> ScottK: I didn't know, thanks for the correction
<jcfp> no idea, I stay away as far as I can from touching js, but it doesn't seem inconceivable.
<Laney> I guess the idea is to compress the readable source file at build-time
<Laney> much like compilation
<directhex> yay conjecture :)
 * Laney rolls pies
<loic-m> Is there a way to tell tar to archive a subdirectory without including in the archive the parent directory - say I want to archive repack/foo-version but don't want the "repack" path inside the archive ?
<Laney> --strip-components
<loic-m> Thanks again Laney. You should have written tar's man page ;)
<Laney> loic-m: I just needed to read it ;)
<loic-m> Laney: I read it, but I never get the meaning of the options right
<directhex> is acking a sync request a MOTU job?
<directhex> no, wait, crap, main. core-dev
<directhex> sigh, stupid main
<Laney> whoever can upload
<directhex> if it was in universe i'd poke you viciously, but the core devs look busy. i'll be good & leave i to the u-m-s gods
<Laney> I'm sure super seb would love to ack it
<Laney> if it fixes f-spotness
<petski> Anyone so kind to sponsor the upload of the debdiff attached to bug 77980 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77980 in mtop "mtop failed to install (wrong/no password)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77980
<loic-m> When writting get-orig-source target, the resulting orig.tar.gz should be two directories above debian -=same directory uscan puts the files in)?
<Laney> loic-m: It should be in the current directoyr
<loic-m> which is the directory parent to foo-version/ ?
<slytherin> loic-m: I prefer it to be in same directory as where uscan puts files.
<loic-m> slytherin: that should be ok then. I'm putting it in the directory above foo-version/, which is where uscan puts its files
<loic-m> before I submit the diff.gz to Launchpad, can MOTU review my xvidcore get-orig-target rule at http://paste.ubuntu.com/119175/ and the copyright at http://paste.ubuntu.com/119172/ ?
<loic-m> (I checked the get-orig-source rule works as expected)
<loic-m> ...and possibly check I didn't mess up the changelog ;) : http://paste.ubuntu.com/119179/
<incorrect> i am trying to package up openldap 2.4.14 and i am puzzled why my openldap_2.4.14.orig.tar.gz isn't being decompressed into debian/build
<directhex> erm... debian/build?
<incorrect> hang on something is totally screwed
<Laney> slytherin, loic-m: Policy says that get-orig-source should leave the resulting file in the current directory
<slytherin> Laney: really? Till now I haven't seen any get-orig-source designed that way.
 * Laney shrugs
<directhex> DktrKranz, are you on jaunty? i could build a fixed mono-addins package for my ppa, so you can try monodevelop 2. if you like. and if it helps grease the wheels of slightly-missing-FF-but-its-so-awesome-lets-let-it-in-anyway
<directhex> especially since md2 might be delayed by a few days due to the debian kde team
<morgs> james_w: got a moment? I'm having a problem installing files into the right places.
<DktrKranz> directhex: yes, I use jaunty
<directhex> DktrKranz, let me yank the debian m-a package then & dput it
<DktrKranz> directhex: I won't be able to test it until this evening, so you can delay it if you have more urgent tasks
<directhex> DktrKranz, nothing i'm going to get done in the next 45 mins
<DktrKranz> anyway, gnome# transition is almost done! \O/
<directhex> DktrKranz, yay! and the problem children with their gnome panel nonsense?
<DktrKranz> only three packages were affected
<directhex> tomboy being the high-profile one
<DktrKranz> and patch to fix them is already upstream, so I think Debian would have a easy transition too
<DktrKranz> (unless there are hidden ABI changes)
<DktrKranz> directhex: in yesterday meeting, we went long and overlapped with another meeting, so I haven't the chance to discuss about it
<directhex> DktrKranz, i know, i read the log :/
<DktrKranz> I think you should file a bug about monodevelop upgrade and subscribe motu-release for preliminary review
<directhex> DktrKranz, in my brief tinkering though, MD2 seems lovely, once the bugged mono-addins is updated
<DktrKranz> My mono fanboy is learning Python :)
<DktrKranz> but he will try MD2 as well
<DktrKranz> He had issues with previous alpha versions, though
<directhex> how should i title this bug?
<DktrKranz> "Monodevelop: road to 2.0" (or the correct version)
<loic-m> Laney: DPM says "This target may be invoked in any directory" so if i want to leave the orig.tar.gz in the same directory uscan leaves the tar, I just have to invoke it in that same dir (above foo-version/, same dir the .dsc ar produced in) no?
<directhex> DktrKranz, k.
<loic-m> or doesn "current directory" means debian, debian/.. or something else?
<Laney> loic-m: Right. But anyone else may also invoke it where they feel
<loic-m> oh, it means that...
<loic-m> right, I've got to modify my get-orig-target then...
<loic-m> Laney: any package you worked on where I can use the get-orig-source as an exemple?
<maxb> Does the DPM explain where you are supposed to leave the tar?
<maxb> relative to the package, or relative to the invocation wd?
<loic-m> maxb: "in the current directory" see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html
<directhex> DktrKranz, bug 330519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330519 in monodevelop "The road to Monodevelop 2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330519
<sistpoty|work> directhex: do you have an estimate how many packages will need to be touched to reach the end of the road?
<directhex> sistpoty|work, beyond the mono-addins sync (which will help other things)? monodevelop itself plus five or six plugins
<sistpoty|work> directhex: ah, k, so no effect on other packages besides these?
<directhex> sistpoty|work, indeed. it's pretty self-contained
<sistpoty|work> directhex: :)
<directhex> sistpoty|work, give it a punt, it's in my PPA
<sistpoty|work> directhex: sorry, won't be able to test it until this weekend or so :/
<maxb> debian/rules presumes, gnu make, right? so you can do locating the DEBIAN_DIR in pure make expansions $(dir $(firstword $(MAKEFILE_LIST)))   - no need for shell
<directhex> sistpoty|work, our attention is being diverted in debian since post-lenny, a lot of teams we've been interoperating with in experimental need us in place in unstable (e.g. kde team for kdebindings). so i hope to get monodevelop-database done this afternoon. hopefully
<sistpoty|work> ah, I see
<directhex> sistpoty|work, i think hitting FF is... optimistic. but not unexpected - http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com/msg04950.html
<sistpoty|work> directhex: I guess if upstream is aware of our release schedule and offering help to get 2.0 into jaunty, I don't see too big problems with being late
<directhex> sistpoty|work, i've been badgering them since november. like a badger!
<sistpoty|work> heh
<directhex> unless the gnome team move immediately in debian too, then it'll need to be merged not synced, for gnome# 2.24
<james_w> hello morgs, back now
 * Panarchy says Hi
<Panarchy> Interested in getting into the packaging of different tools for Ubuntu
<Panarchy> Is this the right place to ask questions?
<directhex> Panarchy, yes, and the usual response is "start wiuth bug fixes and/or upstream version updates"
<directhex> and don't overreach. you don't know enough to package the kernel yet
<Panarchy> Nope, I know what tools I would like to package
<Panarchy> (about 120)
<Panarchy> Can I please have a recommendation of a tool (haven't tried checkinstall yet, so don't know if it can do this) that can create .deb's from source code (./configure, make, make install/checkinstall) but which can also allow me to put in my name (as Maintainer) and a Description?
<sistpoty|work> Panarchy: you're asking exactly for dpkg :)
<Panarchy> Since I have so many packages I would like to install, I want to make it as 'easy' as possible for me to do what needs to be done: Packaging the tool into a .deb | Having a description | Including that I am maintainer | Including version number. Can I please have a recommendation?
<directhex> Panarchy, checkinstall is a big red "no chance" sign as far as official archive inclusion goes
<Panarchy> sistopy|work: dpkg-dev? :P
<Panarchy> directhex: But can checkinstall do what I would like done?
<sistpoty|work> Panarchy: there are lot's of stacks that lay above dpkg, (e.g. debhelper or cdbs)... but some tasks are still manual work like e.g. writing manpages or checking copyright
<Panarchy> I don't need to worry about copyright or anything... dunno how manpages work though
<directhex> Panarchy, depends. do you want your stuff to ever appear in the ubuntu archive?
<Panarchy> Not sure
<Panarchy> Want to make these 120 packages first, then decide
<Panarchy> Might make my own repostiory and put it on launchpad. Haven't decided yet
<directhex> 120 packages from 120 source tarballs?
<Panarchy> yes
<Panarchy> well tar, tar.gz, .gz & .zip (think there was a .rar as well)
<Panarchy> Is there an Ubuntu-Motu part of the ubuntuforums?
<directhex> the archive only understands .tar.gz. repacking will be needed.
<Panarchy> As I could better rephrase myself there
<Panarchy> directhex: Don't mind!
<Panarchy> Is there an Ubuntu-Motu part of the ubuntuforums?
<james_w> morgs: and shouldn't read depend on the fixed version of evince? :-)
<sistpoty|work> Panarchy: are all these things written by yourself?
<Panarchy> sistpoty|work: Nup!
<sistpoty|work> Panarchy: ah, k... (because then I'd just use a common build system and a script to turn these into packages)
<Panarchy> Should I ask it on the forum here: Ubuntu Forums > The Ubuntu Forum Community  > Other Community Discussions  > Development & Programming  > Repositories & Backports
<Panarchy> ?
<sistpoty|work> Panarchy: but then if you want to publish these things, you *must* worry about copyright :P
<Panarchy> Well, it's 1AM here, I'd quickly like to post my question on the ubuntuforums, then go to sleep
<Panarchy> please tell me where to post a (more detailed, better set out) question on the forums about packaging
<Panarchy> Thanks
<sistpoty|work> Panarchy: you're more likely to hit MOTUs either right here or on the mailing list <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com> than in the forums
<luisbg> is there a guide somewhere to package a python app with cdbs? I can't find it :(
<kirkland> persia: thanks for the package review
<kirkland> persia: i'm struggling with the Launchpad syntax for the debian/watch file for
<kirkland> persia: http://launchpad.net/screenbin/screenbin/1.1/+download/screenbin_1.1.orig.tar.gz
<kirkland> persia: this doesn't seem to work:
<kirkland> http://launchpad.net/screenbin/screenbin/(.*)/+download/screenbin_(.*).orig.tar.gz
<Panarchy> what's the work for requirements
<Panarchy> ah
<Panarchy> dependencies
<kirkland> persia: looks like some confusion with (a) two version bits in the string, (b) doesn't like the "+" in +download (tried escaping it)
<petski> kirkland; try to do this (.+?)
<petski> kirkland, the questionmark tells the re-handler to be "ungreedy"
<kirkland> petski: hmm, lots of noise, then uscan ends with:   no matching hrefs for watch line
<kirkland>   http://launchpad.net/screenbin/screenbin/(.+?)/+download/screenbin_(.+?).orig.tar.gz
<sistpoty|work> kirkland: I'm not entirely sure if uscan can actcually have wildcards for http pathes in the first place
<kirkland> sistpoty|work: it can...  i have it working elsewhere
<kirkland> sistpoty|work: but not with launchpad
<sistpoty|work> kirkland: oh, nice
<sistpoty|work> kirkland: maybe LP disallows to list the directory where the wildcard is?
<kirkland> sistpoty|work: yeah, i think it has something to do with the +download
<kirkland> sistpoty|work: i think that's some sort of a cgi action, rather than a real directory
<sistpoty|work> kirkland: right, I guess that might screw it
 * kirkland applies his old web terminology to launchpad's newfangled web technology
<kirkland> okay, no worries, i'm going to skip the watchfile for now
<kirkland> it's really low priority
<sven777> would a MOTU be so kind as to review my package?  Thanks in advance!  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lmalinux
<Panarchy> Okay, posted it on the Debian forums and the Ubuntu forums
<Panarchy> I've written two topics, on two different forums | Here: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=35836 and here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072332 | Please try and reply to one of them, telling me your advice on the subject (Creating .deb packages, quickly, including description, dependencies, version number, tool name & maintainers name") Thanks in advance!
<petski> kirkland, I looked into the source code of uscan and for http it needs an page containing the URL to the .tar.gz (or whatever). http://launchpad.net/screenbin/screenbin/1.1/+download/ gives 404
<kirkland> petski: agreed
<kirkland> petski: i saw the same thing (404 for +download)
<petski> kirkland, somebody made a "hack" in uscan for SourceForge packages: http://qa.debian.org/watch/sf.php
<petski> kirkland, you could do something simular for LP
<slytherin> petski: simply https://edge.launchpad.net/screenbin/screenbin/1.1 will work
<kirkland> slytherin: it chases a bunch of links on that page
<kirkland> slytherin: and thinks that "+subscribe" is the latest version :-)
<maxb> what's the point of a watchfile pointed at a pinned version, though?
<slytherin> kirkland: tried this - https://edge.launchpad.net/screenbin/screenbin/1.1 .*screenbin_([\d\.]*).orig.tar.gz ??
<kirkland> slytherin: lemme try
<kirkland> sladen: oh, wait, the first 1.1 needs to be variable too
<mneptok> magic, fear, and superstition. this is the Curse Of The Mekons.
<slytherin> kirkland: how about using this url instead - https://edge.launchpad.net/screenbin/+download :-D
<slytherin> kirkland: this should work - https://edge.launchpad.net/screenbin/+download ﻿*screenbin_([\d\.]*).orig.tar.gz
<kirkland> Nested quantifiers in regex; marked by <-- HERE in m/^(?:(?:https://edge.launchpad.net)?\/screenbin\/\+download)?* <-- HERE screenbin_([\d\.]*).orig.tar.gz$/ at /usr/bin/uscan line 889, <WATCH> line 6.
<slytherin> kirkland: here is a working version - http://paste.ubuntu.com/119223/
 * kirkland tries
<kirkland> slytherin: that looks better
<kirkland> slytherin: thanks, man :-)
<slytherin> welcome
<slytherin> :-)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK> o/
<sistpoty|work> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya ScottK, sistpoty|work
<AndrewGee> Hey all. Any MOTUs available to review my package, gpxviewer? It's an application that allows users to look at GPS traces files in GPX format. Thanks :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gpxviewer
<Laney> AndrewGee: Not reviewed, but have you considered licensing your packaging as GPL3+ too?
<AndrewGee> Laney: I think I did that.
<Laney> it is gpl3 only
<AndrewGee> Ah.
<AndrewGee> How would I specify 3+ ?
<Laney> "GPL-3 or later"
<Laney> or so
<AndrewGee> Ok. Will do :) Thanks Laney.
<jcfp> if an author says some code is licensed under GPL, without specifying which version(s), how should I read that? "all versions"?
<Laney> jcfp: I think I saw someone say that assumes GPL1, but take that with a truckload of salt
<jcfp> Laney: even if that author's staement is made recently, i.e. no chance that is was made when only GPL v1 existed?
<Laney> it's best to avoid ambiguity in these situations anyway
<jcfp> I know, I know.... but still this must be fairly common
<Laney> someone could still intentionally use GPL1 if they wanted
<Laney> look on debian-legal to see if it's come up before
<incorrect> packing is a really pain in the ass,
<Laney> how so
<incorrect> well i am packaging up openldap 2.4.14
<incorrect> it needs more up to date libs, and loads of other stuff
<incorrect> i was lazy and took the debian dir from the intrepid release and modified it
<ScottK> Since Perl is still licensed GPL 1+ or Artistic, GPL 1 does come up.
<ScottK> If in doubt, I'd ask.
<jcfp> ScottK: I'll try - but in case of no response, what to assume? No version = any?
<ScottK> I'm not sure.
<jcfp> no precendent?
<ScottK> Not that I'm familiar with.  I'm sure there is one.
<jcfp> Couldn't find one myself either; guess I'll have to try mailing the author (again)
<luisbg> so I've dput a package to revu and my ppa (half an hour ago) and it doesnt show in any of them :(
<maxb> luisbg: Regarding PPA, be very sure that your .changes file was properly named, properly signed, and the signing key known to Launchpad. If it doesn't manage to process the .changes, it doesn't know who did the upload, so silently drops it
<luisbg> maxb, gpg: Good signature from ... freemix_0.2_source.changes: done. ... Successfully uploaded packages.
<dholbach> hiya luisbg!
<luisbg> dholbach, hey dholbach :)
<luisbg> how are things going?
<dholbach> very good, very good - how are you?
<maxb> luisbg: And the key is definitely known to launchpad?
<luisbg> dholbach, good good :) finally some sun in Ireland
 * dholbach hugs luisbg
<maxb> If so, head over to #launchpad, and maybe one of the admins can dig around in its guts and find why it ate your upload.
 * luisbg grabs dholbach's ass since he has the chance :P feels like valkan beats
<luisbg> maxb, going to check if its the same GPG key as launchpad has
<luisbg> maxb, but revu shouldn't have that problem, right?
<dholbach> haha
<maxb> luisbg: For REVU, you need to have logged into REVU's web interface at least once before uploading
<maxb> And I think the same thing about keys applies there too
<luisbg> maxb, I logged in before uploading
<luisbg> dholbach, how was having everybody at Berlin? stress of the host got to you?
<luisbg> maxb, thanks for the awesome help
<dholbach> luisbg: it's all good here - cold but beautiful, lots of snow
<luisbg> :)
<luisbg> dholbach, I'm trying to push freemix before feature release hits us :P
<dholbach> I should have taken the camera with me today, when I was taking the dog out
<dholbach> luisbg: NICE
<dholbach> awesome
<luisbg> the only two things that make 0.2 a beta
<luisbg> are intrepid/hardy related (pygobject 2.16 and gstreamer bug recently fixed)
<luisbg> so it is ready for massive use by videogeeks in jaunty \m/
<DktrKranz> directhex: thanks, I'll try it out this eve
<slytherin> ember: Do you have any idea how is brasero-nautilus integration supposed to work?
<sistpoty|work> slangasek: do you plan to make an announcement for feature freeze? I'd have a list of motu-release delegates for you ;)
<slangasek> sistpoty|work: yes - please feed me your list
<sistpoty|work> slangasek: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119275/
<slytherin> slomo: Do you have any objection if I work on sync/merge of libdvdread/libdvdnav from Debian unstable?
 * sistpoty|work hopes he got all names written correctly *g*
<slomo> slytherin: no
<ember> slytherin left click on a file used by brasero (eg iso)
<ember> you should have two, one from ncb and other from brasero
<slytherin> ember: But ncd is removed, right?
<slytherin> ncb
<ember> slytherin not yet, but brasero will replace ncb
<slytherin> ember: oh, since I didn't see any 'CD/DVD Creator' menu in nautilus (Go menu) I thought ncb was removed.
<slytherin> Does anyone have any idea why is python3.0-minimal is being pulled every time I try to dist-upgrade a jaunty installation?
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: maybe it's Essential:Yes?
<slytherin> sistpoty|work: I don't understand.
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: apt-cache show python3.0-minimal | grep Essential
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: if that's not the case, I'd check the rdepends of python3.0-minimal
<slytherin> sistpoty|work: python3-minimal is essential
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: then that's the reason it's pulled in ;)
<slytherin> and I wonder why, the package is in universe
<sistpoty|work> slytherin: maybe it still needs to get promoted to main? (or the essential:yes thingy is a bug)
<ScottK> That's a bug.
<ScottK> doko: ^^^^
<slytherin> considering python3 is so new, none of the packages use it and it brings backward compatibility, I don't think it will get promoted so soon.
<slytherin> s/brings/breaks
<james_w> It may have been a copy/paste issue from the python 2 packaging
<james_w> file a bug in the issue
<ScottK> No, it's not planned to.
<ScottK> That's why I say it's a bug.
<slytherin> ok. I will file a bug
<slytherin> a bug 273359 was already filed and fixed in intrepid. Should I reopen it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 273359 in python3-defaults "python3-minimal is listed as Essential: yes" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/273359
<ScottK> I'd file a new one.
<luisbg> maxb, revu keeps ignoring my dputs and I have my gpg key in my launchpad account, I'm sure because my ppa saw the dput
<slytherin> ScottK: done. bug 330613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330613 in python3-defaults "python3-minimal should not have 'Essential' set to yes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330613
<sistpoty|work> luisbg: first reviewer feedback from the rejected queue: freemix is a native package, intended?
<sistpoty|work> (I'll take a look why revu doesn't like it)
<luisbg> sistpoty|work, I dont understand completetly
<sistpoty|work> luisbg: there's no .orig.tar.gz/.diff.gz for the package, only a .tar.gz (which makes it a native package)
<sistpoty|work> luisbg: but that's not the reason why revu rejected your package, it says, it cannot find your key :/
<luisbg> sistpoty|work, it is a native package... I coded the app myself, and build the package from my source branch, should I include a tarball?
<luisbg> sistpoty|work, maybe revu hasnt updated the key from launchpad yet
<sistpoty|work> luisbg: yes, please include a tarball... makes work for derivatives much easier :)
<LaserJock> sistpoty|work: is there a wiki page on motu-release delegation?
<sistpoty|work> luisbg: well, last keyring sync from lp was 1 and a half hours ago (not too sure though, how I can trigger it by hand)
<sistpoty|work> LaserJock: nope
<luisbg> sistpoty|work, so I will have to wait for the next sync
 * sistpoty|work looks through crontab entries
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: Since you're our library expert....  Would you please take a look at the gpgme1.0 merge and tell me if you think we should take that change for Jaunty?
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: got a link?
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: Sure.  Just a moment.
<LaserJock> so how does motu-release know what packages to delegate?
<slytherin> luisbg: did you ever log in to revu before uploading the package?
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: http://merges.ubuntu.com/g/gpgme1.0/REPORT http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/g/gpgme1.0/current/changelog
<luisbg> slytherin, yeap :)
<ScottK> LaserJock: It's mostly up to the judgement of the delgatee.  Your catagory is a bit fuzzy, so I'd say whatever you're confortable with.
<luisbg> slytherin, "Logged in as luisbg"
<slytherin> luisbg: And you are signing the package with same key as the one in launchpad, right?
<LaserJock> ScottK: the only stuff we're likely to be messing with is Sugar
<ScottK> LaserJock: OK.  I'm comfortable with you deciding what is in scope for your delgation. If in doubt, feel free to ask.
<LaserJock> k, np
<luisbg> slytherin, yes
<luisbg> I am
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: gpgme merge looks sane to me
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: Care to do it?
<ScottK> I will if you won't?
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: sorry, can't upload at work, and I guess I won't come around until this weekend
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<Riddell> mr_pouit: sion renamed to errr.. gigolo?
<cpscotti> hey, when packing a python app, can external libraries (e.g. diacanvas or amara) go inside the package? Amara isn't in the repositories and diacanvas repository version is incompatible with the one I need...
<Riddell> I'm surprised that hasn't caused large numbers of flame wars
<Riddell> cpscotti: that seems very bad practice, duplication of code should be avoided
<cpscotti> I see
<cpscotti> but what to do when that code isn't in the repositories.. (even though it is oss)
<LaserJock> well, you could package that up to
<cpscotti> funny
<cpscotti> hehehe
<LaserJock> more work, but you help out a lot of people
<cpscotti> yes...
<LaserJock> so the next person who comes along doesn't have to worry about it
<cpscotti> well.. I was expecting something like that.. but.. doesn't hurt asking..
<cpscotti> thanx
<LaserJock> but you may not want to invest that much time, perhaps somebody else could do it?
<LaserJock> I'm working on untangeling a package now that shipped external libraries inside
<LaserJock> it's not fun to go back later either :-)
<cpscotti> hmm
<cpscotti> how are you shipping those libraries?
<cpscotti> .so ?
<LaserJock> well, in my case it's PHP so it just does a copy of the .php files
<cpscotti> I see
<cpscotti> way better
<LaserJock> you would *not* get just shipping .so files through the archive admins
<LaserJock> if you're gonna ship an external library you need to ship the source and build it
<cpscotti> hmm
<cpscotti> de repositorie's daemons would build my .so then?
<LaserJock> yep
<cpscotti> thanks LaserJock
<incorrect> arg, stupid libtool upgrade
<jdong> *cry* firefox-3.1 PPA segfaults like no other today :)
<luisbg> can somebody check this http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/freemix for me please? would be very happy :)
 * james_w takes a look
<james_w> luisbg: there are some things to fix in http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/freemix-0902171842/lintian
<luisbg> james_w, thanks!
<luisbg> its the first time I package a python app
 * luisbg goes to fix the lintian warnings
<james_w> do you need to build-depend on python-dev ?
<james_w> that's usually only needed for python extensions
<james_w> "Ubuntu Studio Controls is a free live video performance tool."
<james_w> should be fixed, but the long description should be fleshed out some
<luisbg> ok
<luisbg> james_w, :) will do
<mr_pouit> Riddell: yes... (apparently all started upstream with a joke, and finally the dev kept this name...)
<james_w> as you license under "GPL v2 or later" then just point to "/usr/share/.../GPL" rather than GPL-2
<james_w> "# Add an alternative for aterm"
<james_w> also, do you need an alternative, is there more than one freemix?
<james_w> you don't need to include "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk" in debian/rules
<luisbg> james_w, wow... keeping me busy here LOL
<luisbg> catching up
<luisbg> :P
<james_w> W: freemix: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/freemix
<james_w> W: freemix: maintainer-script-ignores-errors postinst
<james_w> W: freemix: maintainer-script-ignores-errors prerm
<james_w> W: freemix: desktop-entry-invalid-category Multimedia /usr/share/applications/freemix.desktop
<james_w> E: freemix: description-starts-with-package-name
<james_w> W: freemix: description-synopsis-might-not-be-phrased-properly
<james_w> that's on the binary package
<james_w> I can explain any if you don't understand
<james_w> other than that it looks pretty good :-)
<luisbg> heh
<luisbg> fixed all the lintian
<sistpoty|work> james_w: btw.: some people prefer that GPL-2+ points to /u/s/c-l/GPL-2 (as the very new lintian --pedantic shows this as message)
<luisbg> W: freemix: binary-without-manpage usr/bin/freemix
<luisbg> do I need a manpage?
<luisbg> even for a gui app?
<james_w> it's nice to have one
<james_w> it can be minimal
<james_w> sistpoty|work: ORLY?
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: Anything marked pedantic is safe to  ignore I think.
 * luisbg goes and finds a minimal man page to use as source of inspiration
<james_w> it was a little overly-picky of me anyway
<sistpoty|work> james_w: iirc it complains if the license points to a symlink, but only if used with the --pedantic parameter (as some people also prefer to have it point to a symlink ;))
<pochu> sistpoty|work, james_w: it's not even pedantic, will show with lintian -I
<sistpoty|work> ah... well, it was a week ago or so when I checked *g*
<sistpoty|work> anyway /me calls it a day now and heads home
<sistpoty|work> cya
<pochu> later sistpoty|work
<luisbg> james_w, other than the man I fixed everything
<luisbg> james_w, any package I could get a minimal man page from the top of your head?
 * Amaranth always thought the man page requirement was a bit too strict
<Amaranth> Some apps don't have any command line arguments and don't run outside of X
<LaserJock> I think /u/s/c-l/GPL-2 is GPL2+ isn't it?
<james_w> luisbg: not off the top of my head, it won't stop me advocating anyway
<james_w> LaserJock: the + is external to the license
<Amaranth> The + is in your per-file header
<luisbg> james_w, thanks a lot
<luisbg> will be dput'ing soon :)
<luisbg> double checking stuff
<luisbg> ok, did the dput -f
<LaserJock> Amaranth: and the man page should say as such ;-)
<LaserJock> I thought the text of the license (at least the "how to apply it" bit) was GPLv2+ by default
<LaserJock> that was my point anyway
<luisbg> any REVU administrators in the channel? my put might be in rejected queue again :(
<luisbg> there seams to be a problem with my gpg key
<pochu> RainCT: ^
<slytherin> Juli_: around?
<Davedan> I'm trying to follow the tutorial on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/School/PackagingWithoutCompiling
<Davedan> but get an error that the script can't be found under debian/tmp/scriptname
<Davedan> I have a file debian/install with:
<Davedan> scriptname /usr/share/packagename
<Davedan> where do I need to put files to be placed when the package is installed?
<slytherin> Davedan: what is the location of scriptname currently?
<Davedan> in the root folder of the package: package-0.1/scriptname
<Davedan> cp: cannot stat 'debian/tmp/scriptname': No suce file or directory
<kpirc> Anybody here who could help me get my 'modglue' package advocated? I'm almost 100% there (see the REVU page).
<Davedan> dh_install: command returned error code 256
<slytherin> Davedan: can you paste complete error on pastebin?
<Davedan> yes. a sec
<Davedan>  slytherin: http://dpaste.com/121789/
<Davedan> debian/install http://dpaste.com/121791/
<RainCT> luisbg: hi
<luisbg> RainCT, hello :)
<Davedan> debian/control http://dpaste.com/121793/
<RainCT> luisbg: which upload is it?
<luisbg> RainCT, freemix... an update after a few suggested changes
<RainCT> luisbg: Uhm.. There's no rejected upload for it on REVU
<luisbg> RainCT, want me to dput again?
<slytherin> Davedan: it is hard to say why you are getting the error without taking a look at sources. By the way, remove the first / from /usr/share/mypkg in debian/install file
<RainCT> luisbg: yes please
<fabrice_sp> james_w, about Bug #330392. I had to add that dependency because the package FTBFS
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330392 in tellico "[merge request]Please merge tellico 1.3.5-1 (universe) from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330392
<luisbg> RainCT, "Successfully uploaded packages."
<james_w> fabrice_sp: ok, please talk to the Kubuntu team about the merge then
<RainCT> luisbg: still not here :/
<luisbg> RainCT, this one is the charm... I'm sure
<luisbg> did it again
<slytherin> RainCT: Just wanted to say thanks for all the improvements to revu. You rock. :-)
<sladen> ls -l
<RainCT> luisbg: Err.. No luck.  What command are you using to upload it?
<Davedan>  slytherin: I removed the /    . Thanks I'll keep trying to find the error.
<luisbg> RainCT, dput -f revu ../freemix_0.2_source.changes
<RainCT> slytherin: Thanks, I'm happy you like them :).
<RainCT> luisbg: I really don't know... There are other uploads incoming, but yours isn't visible anywhere :S
<luisbg> I get this:
<luisbg> Package includes an .orig.tar.gz file although the debian revision suggests
<luisbg> that it might not be required. Multiple uploads of the .orig.tar.gz may be
<luisbg> rejected by the upload queue management software.
<RainCT> then the version number is wrong :P
<RainCT> but this is no reason for it to fail
<RainCT> can you paste the full output?
<luisbg> RainCT, sure, give me a quick sec
<sladen> RainCT: I'm just poked 3x openbve-* to revu, does it take a while for them to appear?
<RainCT> sladen: up to 3 minutes
<sladen> coo
<RainCT> sladen: yours got rejected
<luisbg> RainCT, http://dpaste.com/121800/
<sladen> RainCT: oh, any idea why?
<RainCT> sladen: I've just processed them again and it seems like all openbve- were accepted now.
<sladen> RainCT: it's been ages since I packaged anything from scratch (rather than pacakge-slashing), figureud I should get some comment
<RainCT> luisbg: dput's output looks fine. Uhm.. Do you have this package on a PPA?
<sladen> RainCT: oops, I pressed the little icon at the side "Archive" and it makde one disapepar
<RainCT> sladen: look for it at the archived section and you'll have an unarchive button there
<RainCT> luisbg: err. now there are 2 uploads on revu
<RainCT> the cronjob must have gotten it before I looked
<luisbg> RainCT, :S
<luisbg> so from none to double :P
<sladen> right people anyone want to tear my package apart of using 102 image-in-usr-lib lintian overrides
<_16aR_> Hello
<ScottK> sladen: So why did you do that?
<sladen> ScottK: it's a cross-platform mono app, so I've stuff the .exe in /usr/lib/openbve/ and the icons that the GUI uses internally below that;
<sladen> ScottK: so I can move them to /usr/share if I either (a) carry a diff  (b) pursuade the upstream author to except the changes
<sladen> ScottK: so game data I think I'll place in /usr/share/openbve/... by default; although suggestions welcomed
<_16aR_> I got one 2D physics game engine uploaded : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/box2d . Can I get some REVU on it, please ? :)
<RainCT> sladen: either option sounds better than having data files in /usr/lib
<luisbg> james_w, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5184 thanks!
<slytherin> _16aR_: At this point I am sure most of the MOTUs are busy updating/fixing important packages before feature freeze.
<RainCT> luisbg: have you seen the Warnings / Notices?
<luisbg> RainCT, yes... one is because version=x expects a full integer
<luisbg> I have version=0.2
<luisbg> wait!
<luisbg> *blurg*
<sladen> RainCT: okay.  wht about the non-images; move them too?
<RainCT> luisbg: the description should also be rewamped, adding more info about what it actually does (and the "powered by" part can be removed altogether)
<luisbg> RainCT, ok, doing so, thanks!
<RainCT> sladen: what are they? data files should go to /usr/share too, .exe files are fine in /usr/lib
<sladen> I was really hoping to keep /usr/share/openbve 'clean' for the multiple train and multiple route packages to drop their contents into
<maxb> luisbg: your version number error is because the version does not contain a hyphen
<maxb> luisbg: You should be using 0.2-0ubuntu1
<sladen> nod.  What's the general system for game data "expansion addons"
<_16aR_> slytherin: Yes, you may be right :)
<_16aR_> but I still can get peer review from REVU people not MOTU :)
<RainCT> sladen: where do such addons come from?
<bdmurray> siretart: I was going to add some package bug guidelines for xine-lib and ffmpeg similar to what is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses.  Does that work for you?
<RainCT> sladen: and where does the game expect them to be?
<slytherin> _16aR_: revu people? You think there is separate team reviewing packages on revu?
<maxb> luisbg: You should definitely fix all the big red ! warnings, otherwise the initial reaction of any reviewer is to focus on those and not look deeper
<LaserJock> slytherin: I think _16aR_ meant that non-MOTUs could be reviewing still while MOTU are busy
<RainCT> slytherin: what LaserJock said. There are actually a few of non-MOTUs who review packages
<luisbg> maxb, thanks, doing so
<fabrice_sp_> I do from time to time :-)
 * RainCT hugs fabrice_sp_ :)
<luisbg> maxb, do I need to create a launchpad bug just to close it?
 * fabrice_sp_ hugs back RainCT :-)
<maxb> luisbg: I agree that's a bit silly. Still, it's probably worth doing just to get rid of the big red !
<RainCT> luisbg: that's actually the first thing you should do BEFORE starting packaging something, to avoid that someone else might do the same
<luisbg> RainCT, I should be aware if anybody else is packaging it... its my project :P
<AdamDH> in control and Description can I have blank lines if indentiated by a space and a .?
<RainCT> luisbg: (about the second lintian warning, it's XSBC-Original-Maintainer, nor just Original-Maintainer)
<luisbg> RainCT, cool, thanks!
<RainCT> luisbg: heheh. Well, packagers don't always poke upstream before packaging something
<_16aR_> RainCT: I do this too
<slytherin> RainCT: LaserJock: I misunderstood.
<_16aR_> But I got no new upload after my comments ^^
<RainCT> slytherin: thought so :)
<luisbg> RainCT, I have that already... :S
<luisbg> RainCT, XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Luis de Bethencourt <luisbg@ubuntu.com>
<LaserJock> why wouldn't he just use Maintainer?
<RainCT> luisbg: not sure what lintian wants then :P
<luisbg> RainCT, heh
<maxb> LaserJock: the maintainer of everything in ubuntu is MOTU or core-dev
<LaserJock> not necessarily
<RainCT> maxb: I think LaserJock knwos this :). If you have an @ubuntu.com you are allowed to set yourself as Maintainer, though.
<LaserJock> however, since the purpose of XSBC-Original-Maintainer is to distinguish derived packages, I don't see why any package from REVU should set it
<maxb> Isn't that a bit at odd with the "everything is team maintained" philosophy that gets espoused frequently?
<LaserJock> no
<maxb> *odds
<LaserJock> the responsible team should be in Maintainer
 * RainCT thinks it would be a good idea for people reviewing packages to say so here in order that bored MOTUs (uhm.. I doubt those exist, but well :P) can check that the comments are sane and move the package to needs-work if there are enough complaints (or perhaps even get motivated to do a full review themselves)
<LaserJock> unless there is a specific reason otherwise
<LaserJock> Maintainer is not used as a locking mechanism as in Debian
<LaserJock> but a "this is who I can go to about this package"
<LaserJock> since by definition we know that anybody in ~ubuntu-dev can upload it
<LaserJock> anyway, that's a longstanding pet-peeve of mine, but that shouldn't deter people from using current standard procedures ;-)
<maxb> XSBC-Original-Maintainer does seem a bit pointless/wrong for originally-for-ubuntu packages, yeah
<ScottK-desktop> It's not required.
<LaserJock> the distinction would actually be useful
<RainCT> LaserJock: it's basically a way for the packager to have his name somewhere
<LaserJock> those packages not derived from Debian/some other upstream would clearly be packages not setting XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<LaserJock> RainCT: why not in Maintainer?
<RainCT> LaserJock: because not everyone has an @ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> so?
<kpirc> I need a reviewer for my 'modglue' package currently on REVU. Any takers?
<RainCT> LaserJock: the Maintainer *must* have an @ubuntu.com
<LaserJock> RainCT: why?
<ScottK-desktop> LaserJock: It's in the DebianMaintainerSpec
<pochu> LaserJock: otherwise dpkg complains I think
<pochu> if it has ubuntu in the version number
<RainCT> LaserJock: because it's policy, and there are tools that complain
<ScottK-desktop> It will complain, but not die.
<LaserJock> right, a bad spec implementation is no reason to stand in the way of progress ;-)
<ScottK-desktop> If I do an Ubuntu upload of a package I maintain in Debian, I do not change the maintainer
<ScottK-desktop> ... which is technically incorrect, but oh well.
<RainCT> LaserJock: another reason, we don't know how involved non-Ubuntu Members are
<LaserJock> RainCT: so? at least we'd know who to track down :-)
<RainCT> LaserJock: they may leave and ignore people sending them mails
<LaserJock> like many MOTU are any better? ;-)
<LaserJock> it would allow us to have a MIA system
<RainCT> .. so if the maintainer is MOTU we are sure any mails will get somewhere
<pochu> people shouldn't mail maintainers
<pochu> they should use bug trackers
<LaserJock> and better track the health of the package
<RainCT> pochu: that's also true :)
<LaserJock> pochu: quite often that's not the case
<LaserJock> we wouldn't have mailing lists if that was the case
<pochu> not true
<RainCT> LaserJock: raise the point (allowing maintainers without @ubuntu.com and whatever) on ubuntu-devel and I'll probably second it :P
<ScottK-desktop> stgraber: You might mention to the person that updated unbound that by stripping the revisions off the symbols file they've now created a permanent diff with Debian unless they can get Debian to do that too.
<luisbg> RainCT, the red errors in the page are the ones I had when I did the first dput... its not updating to show the new things... for example I changed the description to something longer and it is showing the original one :(
<RainCT> luisbg: because you are using the URL for the previous upload, probably
<RainCT> luisbg: which page are you looking at?
<luisbg> RainCT, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5192
<RainCT> luisbg: arr.. you've uploaded the same as before
<luisbg> huh?
<RainCT> luisbg: forgot to debuild? :)
<luisbg> RainCT, I wonder why am I failing so much today :(
<RainCT> hey mok0_ :)
<RainCT> hehe
<LaserJock> luisbg: well, I was gonna say maybe it was a case of the Mondays. $DAY_OF_WEEK FAIL on my part ;-)
<luisbg> woohoo
<luisbg> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5194
<luisbg> only has the launchpad bug thing
 * RainCT tells luisbg that there's something called capitalisation *g*
<luisbg> RainCT, LOL
<luisbg> seriously
<luisbg> I have the dumb. I cant brain
<RainCT> uhm.. if a package needs LUA to build, should I depend on liblua5.1-dev or liblua5.1-0-dev?
<luisbg> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5196
<luisbg> much prettier
<luisbg> RainCT, ^
<luisbg> :)
<RainCT> :)
<RainCT> luisbg: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/freemix-0902172054/freemix_0.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<RainCT> luisbg: look at the bottom. all that shouldn't be in the .diff.gzz
<luisbg> very true
<luisbg> well spotted :P
<ScottK-desktop> james_w: One other case to consider for your Debian Import Spec: Klamav was initially packaged independently in Debian and Ubuntu (Ubuntu first, but I don't think that matters).  When I adopted the package in Debian I used the Ubuntu package as a basis and kept the Ubuntu debian/changelog.
<ScottK-desktop> I'm not sure how that one will work out ....
<james_w> ScottK-desktop: how would you expect it to work out?
<RainCT> argh.. now that is was starting to think "after all, maybe quilt is not that bad" it goes and starts doing weird stuff with my patches :P
<siretart> bdmurray: they sound pretty similar to what I proposed in the past. Thanks for adding them, they sound pretty useful
<siretart> bdmurray: now just get seb128 to actually obey them! :-)
<ScottK-desktop> james_w: I'm not entirely sure, but I guess I'd expect it to show the Ubuntu and Debian history separtely and then a merge.
<james_w> ScottK-desktop: it will have two independent lines of development, then one day Debian will merge Ubuntu and both will carry on, diverged, but with same content
<james_w> (assuming you synced back)
<james_w> perfect then :-)
<ScottK-desktop> I did, eventually
<james_w> though if you did all that in one Debian release it won't look like that
<james_w> it would just start Debian from Ubuntu, as it doesn't know about the previous Debian uploads
<ScottK-desktop> Actually it's slightly more complex as I used the Debian history in the first merged upload and then had a different sponsor who told me to switch it.
<ScottK-desktop> Looking back from the current changelog though has the Ubuntu history in it.
<ScottK-desktop> OK.
<james_w> it would do something sensible I hope
<_16aR_> RainCT: I think you should depends on liblua5.1-dev
<james_w> can't tell you exactly what right now :-)
<ScottK-desktop> james_w: OK.  Just thought I mention it as it seemed perhaps a slightly different case.
<RainCT> _16aR_: thanks
<_16aR_> RainCT: since liblua5.1 contains the soname in his name, there are no chances of API changes
<_16aR_> if liblua5.1-0-dev become libluad5.1-1-dev, tha API wouldn't have change, so it should work the same
<_16aR_> I think that's how I would have done it
<luisbg> RainCT, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5198 only debian/ stuff in diff :)
<RainCT> luisbg: great :)
<luisbg> RainCT, thanks a million for the help! :)
<RainCT> no problem
<bdmurray> siretart: they show up when reporters are filing bugs about those specific packages
<siretart> bdmurray: excellent.
<siretart> bdmurray: I was jokingly referring to the fact that many users experience crashes in the nautilus indexer, which produce an apport crash.
<quadrispro> hi guys
<luisbg> james_w, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5198 sorry I'm annoying, just want to get it in before feature freeze :)
<quadrispro> RainCT: do you have a moment for taking a loot at http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/theorur?
<siretart> bdmurray: later then it turns out that the crash is actually in ffmpeg-gstreamer's invocation of libavcodec, which makes seb128 reassign the bug to ffmpeg
<RainCT> quadrispro: sorry, trying to finish a package update myself :)
<quadrispro> ;)
<siretart> bdmurray: which is in almost all cases useless, because people often have no idea or just don't want to attach their videos/pictures/pr0n? to the bug
<james_w> ScottK-desktop: thanks, but it's a case that falls out naturally.
<james_w> luisbg: dinner comes before feature freeze :-)
<luisbg> james_w, LOL!
<luisbg> RainCT, no nice comment in the package page? :P
 * RainCT tells luisbg the same as to quadrispro :)
<luisbg> ahhh sorry sorry :(
<luisbg> didnt saw that
<Davedan> how do I prompt a user for his mail and create a /etc/packagename.conf file during package installation?
<kirkland> anyone out there interested in merging LTP?
<kirkland> http://merges.ubuntu.com/l/ltp/REPORT
<kirkland> i received a request to do so today, but I don't really have time to mess with it
<kirkland> i won't lie....  it's a messy merge (by my standards)  :-)
 * ajmitch sees a lot of Cs
<RainCT> woo.. glest built \o/
<RainCT> now if I got the quilt patches to not do weird stuff..
<fabrice_sp_> kirkland, won't it be easier to do an upgrade of the Ubuntu package instead of a merge? The base version is not the same...
<kirkland> fabrice_sp_: sure, but the Ubuntu changes need to be examined, and determined if they still apply
<andersk> Can I get a MOTU to sponsor (what is now) a quick sync request?  bug 295127
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295127 in libpar-perl "libpar-perl won't install on intrepid due to libfile-temp-perl (>= 0.05) dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295127
<andersk> Oops, wrong bug
<andersk> bug 303112
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303112 in openafs "Please sync openafs 1.4.8.dfsg1-1 from unstable, for Jaunty kernel 2.6.28 support" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303112
<kirkland> fabrice_sp_: i tried to straight build the debian package in ubuntu, and that didn't succeed immediately
<kirkland> fabrice_sp_: i'm swamped and didn't have time to troubleshoot it ;-)
<fabrice_sp_> kirkland, that would have been my first approach, yeas
<fabrice_sp_> a bit too close from FF, I fear
<mrooney> kirkland: hey Dustin :) Did you have any thoughts on where/when to ship the python API? ecryptfs-utils, or as a separate package which it recommends?
<fabrice_sp_> kirkland, I'll see if I can do something
 * fabrice_sp_ building ltp
<kirkland> fabrice_sp_: thanks
<kirkland> mrooney: howdy
<kirkland> mrooney: part of ecryptfs-utils would be easiest, i think
<kirkland> mrooney: just a new binary package there
<kirkland> mrooney: ecryptfs-utils is already in main, etc.
<kirkland> mrooney: that should be most straightforward
<kirkland> mrooney: we need to get that in ASAP, though
<kirkland> mrooney: thursday is FF
<RainCT> (btw, I'll probably not be around tomorrow)
<mrooney> kirkland: yeah, it doesn't seem like any UI stuff will land in Jaunty alas, but at least having that API there will be a good step I feel
<kirkland> mrooney: bummer
<kirkland> mrooney: okay
<kirkland> mrooney: well, yeah, let's get the api in
<mrooney> kirkland: also I think adding a function which migrates a directory would be cool to add. so you say API.migrateDir("~/.mozilla") and it moves that to your ~/Private and symlinks it back
<mrooney> then it would be trivial for apps which typically use private information to offer to do this for you via a menu or something
<kirkland> mrooney: that's still a very difficult operation
<kirkland> mrooney: i'm working with the kernel guys to get some support from them for a live migration mechanism
<kirkland> mrooney: very difficult to do in a way that we can guarantee success
<mrooney> kirkland: ahh, is it? I know migrating to an encrypted home is hard, but I thought copying over a directory to an already setup Private was easy
<kpirc> I'm looking for a MOTU who can be the 2nd advocate for my modglue package on REVU. Any takers?
<Davedan> how do I prompt a user for his mail and store it during package install?
<cpscotti> does anyone there knows why package libdiacanvas2-1 ( http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libs/libdiacanvas2-1 ) is not available anymore? (I can't find it on hardy nor intrepid repositories)
<mrooney> kirkland: (should we move this over to -devel?)
<kirkland> mrooney: right, that is simpler
<mrooney> kirkland: yeah, that is what I was proposing, a one-liner API call to move a directory into ~/Private and symlink it back
<__iron> anybody needs a programmer ?
<__iron> c, cpp or java ?
<RainCT> Davedan: with debconf
<kirkland> mrooney: hmm, i find that's less necessary now that we have encrypted home directory support
<mrooney> kirkland: anyway I will try to get you an ecryptfs-utils patch by tonight or tomorrow, and I'll try to hack up ecryptfs-gui to at least work as a separate System->Prefs entry and see if there is interest for that in Jaunty
<RainCT> cpscotti: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/diacanvas2
<RainCT> cpscotti: Deleted in hardy-release on 2008-03-29  (Reason: (From Debian) RoM; no longer needed)
<RainCT> (RoM = Requested by the Maintainer, iirc)
<RainCT> hey __iron
<Davedan> RainCT: when do I use debconf and when a /etc/package.confg file?
<RainCT> __iron: I'd suggest looking for some project you are interested in and trying to get involved there
<RainCT> Davedan: debconf is an interface to ask questions on install time. you can then get the results and write them to a config file
<kirkland> mrooney: cheers
<RainCT> Davedan: however, asking stuff at install is usually a bad idea.. can't it be avoided?
<kirkland> mrooney: it would be nice if you branched lp:ecryptfs
<kirkland> mrooney: and sent a merge proposal in Launchpad
<Davedan> RainCT: thanks. I saw it is involved with a db and that what confused me.
<iron> hi RainCT
<Davedan>  RainCT: I need the to store the user's email somewhere. Is there a better way to do it?
<RainCT> iron: hi
<iron> do you need someone ?
<RainCT> >> iron: I'd suggest looking for some project you are interested in and trying to get involved there
<RainCT> iron: or if you want to start something by yourself you can have a look at open blueprints or at brainstorm
<ScottK> __iron: I'll need some C help probably next week.
<iron> i need a team and a support
<ScottK> What do you mean?
<iron> ScottK: maybe i can help you
<RainCT> ScottK: planning anything nice? :)
<ScottK> __iron: Perhaps.  There is a new clamav version coming out very soon that will break all the libclamav rdepends.
<ScottK> Since it'll be after Feature Freeze, we probably can't wait for upstreams to port everthing to the new API.
<ScottK> So there are at least a handful of packages that will need some serious love to work with the new version.
<iron> clamav pretty nice
<ScottK> So once we have a reasonably complete snapshot available, I'll need some help.
<ScottK> I expect that this week or next.
<iron> i will idle in this channel
<ScottK> Great.
<iron> if you want i sent you my emailaddress
<mrooney> kirkland: ahh yes thanks that is a better workflow, I'll do that
<kirkland> mrooney: np
<ScottK> __iron: You can pm it to me if you want.
<iron> ScottK: sec pm
<maxb> What's special about python3-minimal that apt wants to install it even though I can't find any dependencies that would account for that?
<ScottK> It's set essential yes.
<ScottK> There's a bug already
<maxb> oh, I was looking hard at Priority, and thinking "optional"? nothing special there
<iron> RainCT: you do you any projects they needs some help ?
<ScottK> Essential isn't a priority
<iron> +also
<maxb> Yeah, I just wasn't thinking clearly and didn't even look for Essential since the Priority wasn't anything special
<maxb> interesting that aptitude doesn't seem to care about Essential
<maxb> insofar as installing new essential packages, anyway
<RainCT> iron: Right now, no. Do you know Python, though?
<iron> nop
<RainCT> argh
<RainCT> if somehow a file got magically deleted but another program still has it open, how can I recover it?
<RainCT> :P
<RAOF> RainCT: Save it in the program that has it open? :)
<RainCT> RAOF: it's scp :P
<RAOF> Ah.  Problem :).
<ajmitch> there are evil ways of dabbling with /proc/$pid/fds
<RAOF> Creating a hardlink to one of those?
<ajmitch> something like that, or using cat, I can't remember what I read about it
 * ajmitch has never tried it
<RainCT> Invalid cross-device link
<RainCT> doesn't /proc have it's own filesystem?
<ajmitch> yes, so hardlinks won't work
<RainCT> even funnier, the file in proc is in fact a symlink to the file
<ajmitch> http://modal-echoes.blogspot.com/2007/02/recovering-deleted-files-through-open.html
<RainCT> thanks
<neversfelde> I get an error while building krename 3.9.2 http://pastebin.ca/1340473 Can someone give me a hint how to solve this?
<kpirc> Is there a MOTU here willing to help me with my computer algebra package 'cadabra' on REVU?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: is this a kde3 app? I remember having similar trouble with konversation
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: no, it is the new KDE 4 version
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> the .gmo files are generated during build time iirc
<RainCT> I guess Ubuntu's archive handles debian/control files with contrib/ and non-free/ in the section fine?
<JontheEchidna> if you run debuild -S -sa does it complain about direct modifications to the source?
<JontheEchidna> Most likely krename is not deleting the .gmo files on make clean
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: nope, does not complain
<JontheEchidna> When this happened with Konversation I added this to debian/rules and it stopped failing:
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/119405/
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: thanks, I will try it
<Davedan> I'm using dh_make to create a package template. I've created a debian/template file and a /debain/config file in order to use debconf but I don't see the question when I'm installing the app
<maxb> Davedan: template*s*, right?
<Davedan>  maxb: yes debian/templates but when I try: dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc and then sudo debi I don't see the question
<maxb> Did you remember to use dh_installdebconf in your debian/rules ?
<Davedan> no. how do I use it?
<Davedan> in my debian/rules I only have include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.m
<maxb> um
<maxb> cdbs is magical in ways I've never bothered to learn
<Davedan> what do you mean?
<maxb> As in, I do not know how much the use of cdbs automates for you
<Davedan> I do see "dh_installdebconf -pmypkg" when building the package
<maxb> manpage of dh_installdebconf suggests  your files must be called mypkg.templates, mypkg.config
<maxb> though apparently looking at the source, the bare names should work
<maxb> If you feel like posting your source package somewhere, I'll see if I can offer any advice
<Davedan> maxb: thanks, that'll be great
<Davedan> I've tried changing the name but it doesn't work
<Davedan> maxb: where can I post mypkg.tar.gz ?
<maxb> if you don't have anywhere you can put it for me to download, I could PM you my email address
<Davedan> maxb: I'll find somewhere, a sec
<Davedan> maxb: http://cid-fc2d3fb8537c2a34.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/mypkg|_0.1-1.tar.gz
<Davedan> maxb: http://cid-fc2d3fb8537c2a34.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Public/mypkg-0.1.orig.tar.gz
<Davedan> maxb: the second one is empty just to let the build work
<maxb> erm? that's not right
<Davedan> maxb: erm?
<maxb> " the second one is empty just to let the build work"
<azeem> Davedan: a source packages consists of the .orig.tar.gz (from upstream), plus a .diff.gz with the Ubuntu changes (mostly the debian/ directory) and a .dsc control file
<maxb> Alternatively, there's the concept of a "native" package. This contains just a .tar.gz and a .dsc
<maxb> Note: no .orig.
<maxb> A "native" package has no hyphen character in its version
<azeem> it's not very useful to highlight native packages in most cases, IMO
<maxb> Except if someone is making a package to hold a custom script of their own :-)
<Davedan> sorry but I don't understand
<Davedan> I do understand that the native package should hold usefull info in it but I just created an empty one for testing
<Davedan> I don't understand the comment about hyphen character
<maxb> I do not believe the orig.tar.gz you have at the moment serves any useful purpose
<maxb> There are two kinds of package: ones using an orig.tar.gz and a diff.gz, and ones which have no diff, only a tar.gz
<maxb> They are distinguished primarily on whether their version number contains a "-" character separating the upstream version from the packaging revision, or not
<Davedan>  maxb: it doesn't server anything. I created it when "dh_make -c gpl -s -b" complinaed that it is missing
<maxb> Davedan: unfortunately you created it with slightly the wrong name, however: it would need a _ not a - in it
<maxb> anyway, to go back to the original problem, the issue is that you don't have the required postinst
<Davedan> maxb: ok. now I get it.
<Davedan> maxb: I thought that the posinst is required only for processing of the debconf
<maxb> See "man dh_installdebconf"
<maxb> the last paragraph of the main section
<maxb> For more explanation on *why* you have to do this, read the start of the HACKS section of "man debconf-devel"
<Davedan>  maxb: thanks. reading
<maxb> Davedan: so, adding the necessary line in postinst makes things work, but then the package fails to install, because db_input returns 30, signifying that my importance threshold makes me only be asked high-priority questions during initial configuration
<Davedan>  maxb: I'm trying that
<nhandler> mok0: Why did you change all of the guides on the wiki to *only* talk about the new machine-readable debian/copyright file? There is no policy that requires this style, and the old format is still widely used. I can understand adding additional examples that use the newer style, but why did you remove the older examples?
<Davedan>  maxb: works :) thank you so much
<ScottK> nhandler: If you reverted that, I would stand behind it.  It's really out of line IMO.
<Davedan>  maxb: now I need to get back, read and understand more
<nhandler> scottk: I plan to do that once I talk to mok0 (I also need to find the correct revision to revert to).
<quadrispro> hi guys
<quadrispro> anyone could give an opinion on this? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/theorur
<luisbg> any MOTU has 2 minutes to look at a package in revu that has no errors anymore?
<luisbg> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5198
 * RainCT uploads glest 3.2.1 to Jaunty :)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-02-18
<micahcowan> Hello. Is it never appropriate to install to /usr/lib64 (on 64-bit systems), versus /usr/lib?
<StevenK> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-03-27 07:17 /usr/lib64 -> lib
<RAOF> That is correct.  It is never appropriate to install to /usr/lib64 on a 64-bit system (for Debian/Ubunt)
<StevenK> Just install to /usr/lib
<micahcowan> That's what I suspected; thank you. And yeah, I knew the symlink
<directhex> this is an old topic, for which i blame solaris
<RAOF> And the lack of multiarch.
<micahcowan> But only just discovered that installing to /usr/lib64 will produce bad things in Conflicting packages, if one of them has /usr/lib.
<micahcowan> A check of /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list seemed to indicate that nobody was installing to /usr/lib64 (only lib64 even had a reference to it, and it was to the directory (symlink) only)
<directhex> RAOF, i wouldn't mind if there were consistency on the "lib64 as libdir" distros, but there is not
<directhex> micahcowan, do you want the full story, or the short version?
<micahcowan> Hm, I'm curious, but don't stress yourself to satisfy my curiosity ;)
<Davedan> I have a package that uses debconf to ask for a user's mail. Am I suppose to move this to a /etc/package.config file? If not can I later access this data from a python script?
<persia> Davedan, You are supposed to write out a configuration somewhere.
<Davedan> is the debconf database temporary for the installation stage or kept for good?
<DktrKranz> directhex, I hadn't time to check MD2, and probably won't have tomorrow :(
<persia> Davedan, It's not purged, but it's not guaranteed to remain, and users can purge values at will.
<directhex> micahcowan, okay. back in days of yore, there was sparc, and solaris. then sparc64 appeared, and solaris needed to run it. now, sparc64 was MUCH slower in 64-bit mode than 32-bit mode, so people would take their normal system (in lib) and have a few select 64-bit libs for 64-bit apps alongside it (in lib64)
<directhex> micahcowan, make sense so far?
<Davedan> persia: ok, so I'll move it to a config file in the posinst. I guess I don't need to purge the db myself?
<persia> Davedan, In other words, once your package is installed, it's not safe to rely on debconf until the next time your package is reconfigured, at which time you can reuse (or not) debconf data depending on how the user called the reconfigure.
<micahcowan> directhex, sure
<persia> No, you don't: leave that to the user.
<Davedan> persia: thanks
<directhex> micahcowan, so lib64 was a "companion" dir to the primary os, which was 32-bit.
<directhex> micahcowan, now, problem is, not every 64-bit chip is as terrible as sparc64 - most chips are as fast (or faster) with a 64-bit native system
<RAOF> That's not actually true.
<directhex> RAOF, no?
<RAOF> 64bit is generally slower; x86-64 is the exception to the rule, because they relaxed some of the worst restrictions in IA32
<directhex> RAOF, itanium & x86-64 are faster. which other arches really matter?
<RAOF> Does itanium _have_ a 32bit native mode?
<lifeless> RAOF: it has a makes-coffee native mode
<directhex> and itanium is the example i want to point to here - when itanium linux appeared, since the system needed to be 64-bit, it made sense to use the normal system libdir (lib) for all the system libs. this is the case on all distros
<lifeless> RAOF: (and yes)
<directhex> RAOF, itanium 1 did, 2 does not
<RAOF> directhex: Are you sure you don't mean IA32?
<lifeless> directhex: oh, they dropped it?
<directhex> lifeless, they did. it's emulated in EFI now
<RAOF> IA64 code is always 64-bit, and is totally different to IA32 code.
<lifeless> kk
<lifeless> RAOF: IA64 != Itanium's 64 bit native mode
<directhex> RAOF, which of us has a half-million quid itanium box? :p
<Davedan> persia: is it better to create an empty config file before the postinst and then edit it accourding to the debconf or create it only in the postinst?
<RAOF> lifeless: Really?  What _was_ Itanium's native mode?
<RAOF> directhex: I'm guessing you :)
<directhex> RAOF, IA64 is what itanic deals with normally. but it can execute i386 code too
<directhex> via hardware on itanium1, and transparent emulation on itanium2
<lifeless> directhex - I thought that IA64 wass intels rebranding of AMD's 64-bit extensions
<persia> Davedan, I generally think it's better to create it in the postinst, because then it's easier to remember not to clobber it on upgrade, but rather only create it on install.
<directhex> can even do x86-64
<directhex> lifeless, no, that's em64t or "intel64"
<RAOF> directhex: Right.  But that's very, very different to the difference between x86 and x86-64.
<directhex> lifeless, confusing innit :)
<Davedan> persia: ok
<lifeless> oh bah yes
<lifeless> directhex: yeh, I dove into this deeply about 6 years back, did some squid tweaks for itanium-1
<directhex> RAOF, well, from the perspective of a booted system, the important point remains that it's a 64-bit arch where libdir is /usr/lib
<lifeless> promptly forgot it all :(
<directhex> RAOF, even on suse
<lifeless> does itanium-2 still run hppa natively/
<RAOF> directhex: Right.  /usr/lib should be always the "native" format.
<directhex> lifeless, dunno, don't care
<lifeless> :P
<directhex> RAOF, we say that as debbuntu people, of course
<micahcowan> :)
<RAOF> directhex: Yup.
<directhex> RAOF, and i believe it. the brokenness is suse/redhat on x86-64 (but NOT ia64) use lib64 as libdir, for no good goddamn reason
<directhex> /usr/lib is your system lib folder, regardless of arch. that seems simple enough to me
<directhex> and is simple enough on suse for itanic. it's only on x86-64 that they go nits
<directhex> nuts
<RAOF> Right.  If you're going to do that, you might as well go for the system-triple /usr/lib-ia64-linux-something and /usr/lib-x86-64-linux-something and /usr/lib-IA32-linux-something.
<directhex> RAOF, /emul/ia32-linux ? :)
<RAOF> Why bother with /emul?  It's not like the CPU's actually emulating it.
<directhex> (ia64 suse; amd64 etch)
<directhex> i think it's called emul for historic reasons, i.e. itanium :)
<directhex> and since itanium and x86-64 needed the same set of 32-bit libs for day-to-day use, the name stuck. except on ubuntu where we use lib32
<RAOF> But Itanium _didn't_ emulate, at least at first?  It had native IA32 instruction decoding h/w.
<directhex> tbh i have a headache
<RAOF> :)
<ajmitch> RAOF: native & very slow, wasn't it?
<RAOF> Oh, yes.
<RAOF> So slow that I believe the software-translation that Itanium 2 does is faster.  But it was still native :)
<micahcowan> Ha!
<directhex> t'is troo
<lifeless> love the graph: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IA-64
<lifeless> RAOF: its gets meta, 'what is emulation' - what was that ia32 comaptible totally-emulated chip
<ajmitch> crusoe?
<RAOF> Yay for Transmeta.
<RAOF> ajmitch: indeed.
<micahcowan> I used to work for Transmeta.
<ajmitch> a rather interesting concept
<RAOF> Sweet.  That sounded like a cool idea.
<micahcowan> But as a software guy in a tools group... never knew much about our chips.
<directhex> jms@orac:~> grep -c IA-64 /proc/cpuinfo
<directhex> 256
<micahcowan> Got to see Linus at the occasional company picnic, tho' :D
<directhex> yup yup
 * Laney enters a life without Facebook
<Laney> O brave new world!
<directhex> Laney, i'm proudly free of web 2.0 trappings
<Laney> good man
<ajmitch> directhex: nice, but I'd hate to see the power bill for that system :)
<directhex> well, except my website uses wordpress as a CMS (but not a blog engine). and my youtube & digg accounts. actually, i suck
<directhex> ajmitch, honestly?
<Laney> It's become less useful for social organising recently anyway
<directhex> ajmitch, the meters say we've used 1.5 million units across all systems in our room in the past 15 months
<Laney> identi.ca marches on!
<ajmitch> I remember jbailey complaining about how noisy & power-hungry the ia-64 box he had was
<directhex> ajmitch, very awesome: our 256 core box, with 1 TiB of RAM, is as easy as a linux desktop to admin. not awesome: a SUSE desktop
<StevenK> Haha
<lifeless> RAOF: update your loom
<RAOF> lifeless: Update the bzr-loom package in Jaunty
<RAOF> Alternatively, I could do that, of course.
<lifeless> RAOF: Let me show you my upstream hat
<RAOF> lifeless: You're not sure that a new loom will make that error go away?
<lifeless> RAOF: its a versioned mismatch in command calling
<lifeless> I use loose versioning in loom to avoid spuriously forcing upgrades, but the cost is sometimes it breaks. Its fixed in loom trunk, for several months.
<RAOF> I suspected as much.  Why would you like _me_ to update my loom, though?
<lifeless> because you're reporting the problem?
 * StevenK blinks
<StevenK> A K-line for nhandler?
<persia> Probably over-agressive mibbit throttling.
<RAOF> lifeless: But I want it fixed in Jaunty.  Do you want testing of the new upstream loom with Jaunty's bzr?
<lifeless> RAOF: I suggest updating the package then :)
<RAOF> Right.  That's what I (or someone else) will do :)
<micahcowan> directhex, thanks for the history :)
<persia> Um. Shouldn't the verification that it fixes the given repository be done prior to the upload to jaunty?
<ajmitch> persia: uploads are tested these days?
<RAOF> persia: Yeah, obviously.  But it's easy to test; anyone with any bzr tree can duplicate the error.
<persia> ajmitch, Well, not like when you had the whip, but sometimes.
<RAOF> s/can/should be able to/.
<ajmitch> persia: don't worry, I was going to sponsor an upload yesterday but it failed testing :)
<persia> ajmitch, See, even when you try :)
<AdamDH> can I use intrepid to build packages for januity?
<AdamDH> or do I have to be running januity?
<micahcowan> pbuilder!
<AdamDH> so I can do dpkg-buildpackage -S -rfakeroot and then sudo pbuilder build ../*.dsc as normal? I was getting unmet dependancies as the dependandices will not appear till jaunty
<micahcowan> I'm guessing that chroot was not a jaunty one?
<micahcowan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto has good info on setting up mutliple chroots, and setting up chroots for other versions of Ubuntu.
<AdamDH> thanks I will take a look
<AdamDH> ah thanks micahcowan that seemed to be the problem
<persia> AdamDH, Be aware that you may not be able to build all source packages for Jaunty in intrepid: sometimes debian/rules clean does more than one expects.
<persia> (e.g. some clean rules use ant in a way that compiles more of the package in order to delete the created files, and others run ./configure on clean).
<directhex> merge request filed on gnome-subtitles. the app transition is done
<AdamDH> why would I get dh_testdir: Command not found?
<directhex> i'll mail thanks tomorrow
<ScottK> AdamDH: You don't have debhelper installed is the usual reason.
<AdamDH> does debhelper have to be a build depend?
<directhex> yes
<micahcowan> in those cases, what, qemu to the rescue, etc?
<_16aR_> Hmmm a package which isn't in the queue but not in the packages.ubuntu.com ... Does it exist somewhere ? or maybe has it be dropped?
<persia> _16aR_, packages.ubuntu.com is sometimes as much as several days out of date.  Check launchpad for authoritative information, or use rmadison.
<_16aR_> (I precise : it was in the queue)
<_16aR_> persia: ok :) Thanks
<_16aR_> rmadison found it :)
 * Panarchy says Hi
 * _16aR_ just do it
<_16aR_> Hi
<Panarchy> What is the easiest way to create a .deb package? I need one that can include: -That I am the maintainer of the package- | -A description (and name) of the package- | -The version of the package/tool- | -And any dependencies the packages needs to be installed-
<directhex> all of the above are part of debian/control
<Panarchy> ?
<persia> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<persia> Panarchy, Basically, you need to create four extra files: changelog, control, copyright, and rules.  In the simple case, rules can be copied form examples provided in the debhelper package.
<directhex> persia, dh7 minimal style!
<Panarchy> ah
<Panarchy> is changelog description (for 1st package made)
<directhex> your first changelog entry usually says "initial packaging" and possibly a bug number for an ITP bug
<directhex> in changelog format
<persia> No, the description is in the control file.  The changelog for the first revision is typically "Initial Packaging" the package name, the version, and the packager's name.  dch --create will generate a template.
<Panarchy> persia, you've been the most help so far
<Panarchy> I am in the middle of another project, if you wouldn't mind, can you tell me what you've just told me here on my topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072332 | Thanks
<persia> Nope.  I don't write in the forums.
<persia> There's a log of what's been written here at irclogs.ubuntu.com though.
<cpscotti> cant Panarchy just c&past
<cpscotti> duh
<Panarchy> persia: You don't write on the forums? Okay, can I quote you on the topic?
<persia> Panarchy, Anything I write here is for public dissemination.
<Panarchy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6752680
<persia> On the other hand, I don't really want credit for what directhex wrote :)  When quoting people, please be careful to assign appropriate attribution (I'm not nearly as concise as directhex).
<directhex> persia, you can take credit for what i wrote, as long as you take credit for helping to add mono-related things into ubuntu. sounds like a deal to me!
<Panarchy> But you gave me more detail... I can quote directhex as well I guess
<persia> But I didn't do that either :)
<persia> Panarchy, You already did: it's just about appropriate attribution.
<Panarchy> ...
<Panarchy> I'm confused
<Panarchy> If you want, tell me what to edit that post with, and I'll fix it up
<persia> Compare the quote in your post with the log carefully, and check the names of those who wrote each chunk.
<Panarchy> ah
<Panarchy> I see
<mrooney> What makes a package an "application" that shows up in Add/Remove?
<persia> mrooney, Having a desktop file that gets put into app-install-data.
<mrooney> persia: ahhh!
<persia> Often the archive is scanned to include the files, so it's having the desktop file that is the key bit.  If it's a server application, it's a bit trickier: you might ask on #ubuntu-server for some hints on how to do those.
<persia> (because obviously you don't want the .desktop file to actually show in the desktop menu for a server).
<Panarchy> Okay, fixed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6752680
<mrooney> persia: I am putting it in share/applications, should it be put somewhere else?
<persia> Panarchy, Thanks for taking the trouble to be accurate.
<mrooney> persia: or are you saying it is out of my control?
<persia> mrooney, For a GUI application that would reasonably be launched by the user from the menu, it goes in /usr/share/applications (well, technically, it's an custom XDG path, but we all cheat).  If it's another type of application, you need to do someting else, but I don't know what.
<RAOF> persia: /usr/share/applications _is_ (one of) the XDG path(s).
<persia> RAOF, Only because it's configured that way for Ubuntu.  The spec recommends using /usr/share/applications as a fallback additional path in addition to those defined in the menu files, but it doesn't mandate it.
<persia> (or at least it didn't last time I checked)
<mrooney> persia: so, I have done my part and have the desktop file showing up in the menu when it is installed, then it should automatically get added to that list somehow?
<mrooney> *if Ihave
<persia> mrooney, That's been my experience.  Usually there's only one scan per milestone, at most, so it might be a fwe weeks to a month.
<RAOF> persia: "To those defined in the menu files?"  Am I thinking of the same thing?  What's defined in the menu files?
<persia> RAOF, In Ubuntu, we keep them in /etc/sdg/menus
<persia> They define the search paths and structure for the menu
<RAOF> Oh, my my!  I _am_ thinking of something different!
<persia> Although the implementation in our gnome-menus is a little extended, and includes some hardcoding of stuff.
<persia> s/sdg/xdg/
<Panarchy> Automation: I'd be very interested if I could select all the folders (or tar.gz archives) and have them all automatically say that I am the maintainer, then allow me (via prompts) to insert the name of the tool, the version number, and a description... also what dependencies are needed. Do you know of a script/tool that will allow this to be done?
<persia> Of what are you thinking?
<RAOF> I think I'm thinking of the XDG basedir spec, actually.
<persia> Panarchy, pkg-binary-mangler does some of that, but you'd have to write the rest.
<persia> RAOF, That's *completely* different :)
<persia> RAOF, Anyway, for our gnome-menus implemenation, the files could as easily fo in /etc/X11/applink or /usr/share/gnome/apps or /usr/share/control-center-2.0/capplets but we don't prefer those.
<persia> That's what I thought you meant by ...(one of)...
<maxb> On the subject of desktop files, does anyone know whether it's valid to list a multilevel relative path in an Icon= value? i.e. Icon=somesubdir/somefile.xpm to be found relative to /usr/share/pixmaps/ ?   (It doesn't work, but is it technically valid - i.e. do I complain to gnome or to the upstream with the dodgy .desktop)
<persia> maxb, That's valid, but wrong.
<Panarchy> I just posted a question about the automation of .deb package creation here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1072928
<persia> maxb, If you're not using the icon cache, you need an absolute path, but you want to use the icon cache.
<mrooney> persia: so since my package was accepted recently, wait until alpha 5 and see if it is there, and if not then ask questions again?
<persia> So you'd just use Icon=somefile and put somefile.xpm or somefile.svg or somefile.png (or all three) into the directories scanned by the icon cache, and the menu implementation picks the most suitable icon.
<maxb> persia: So, you're saying that gnome is wrong to not be finding the icon, but upstream is wrong to be doing that too?
<mrooney> persia: (the package shows up fine in apt-cache search)
<persia> mrooney, I'd wait until Alpha 6.
<persia> maxb, Yes, but upstream is more wrong.
<mrooney> persia: well thanks, I'll keep following it :)
<persia> mrooney, Right, but someone has to manually run the scanner and update app-install-data, which isn't likely to happen right away, because people are rushing for Feature Freeze, and then the Alpha 5 freeze hits on Tuesday.
<mrooney> persia: any plans to make it to barcelona for UDS?
<persia> mrooney, I intend to be there, although it's still months away.
<mrooney> persia: yes indeed. I can't wait for the announcement
<hggdh> heh. who knows, this time I might be able to make it to UDS...
<mrooney> hggdh: I've heard that one before ;)
<hggdh> mrooney, yes, I know. Last year I had an assignment at the same time on a different city (Mississauga, Canada), and could not make it. This time I intend to get to Belgium to visit my son; from Belgium to Spain is just a small hop...
 * hggdh hopes so, at least
<ajmitch> I guess UDS will be coming up rather soon
<anakron_> ping Laney
<anakron_> HI all
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> hi dholbach o/
<dholbach> hiya didrocks
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hiya iulian
<dholbach> morgs: I was checking a few sugar related sponsoring bugs - do you know why setup.py is not being used to install all the files?
<dholbach> morgs: I'm not suggesting deviating from Debian there, but just curious
<dholbach> morgs: also: do you know why .po files are installed in the package?
<slytherin> persia: in case you haven't seen already. Netbeans 6.5 is uploaded. :-)
<persia> slytherin, I did see.  Nice work.
<persia> I've also enountered a couple packages on REVU that used netbeans for development now, which means a loop is forming :)
<slytherin> persia: There is one small issue though, for which I will file bug. The ide shows an update notification at the start. Not sure what the notification is as I didn't have time to check.
<persia> Well, that's going to be hard to drop, unless you feel like doing a *lot* of packaging.  It's part of the netbeans module manager which downloads modules from netbeans on request, and tracks the versions of installed modules.
<persia> It shouldn't pop-up by default (and didn't for the last couple versions), but pulling it out would mean we needed to handle netbeans plugins within the distro, which I don't think there's enough interest to do yet (we have enough trouble with Java libraries).
<persia> Anyway, I have to run.  Have a good afternoon.
<slytherin> persia: not it doesn't pop up. It shows a icon in right bottom corner.
<persia> Oh, yeah, I don't think we can fix that easily without disabling the plugins manager, which I don't think we can do without a lot of thought.
<slytherin> hmm
<petski> Anyone so kind to sponsor the upload of the debdiff attached to bug 77980 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 77980 in mtop "mtop failed to install (wrong/no password)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77980
<directhex> DktrKranz, monodevelop 1.9.2 has been uploaded to experimental. should i get a debdiff up now, or wait until people have tested via ppa?
<DktrKranz> directhex: 1.9.2 is "2.0beta"?
<directhex> DktrKranz, yes
<DktrKranz> ok, I guess we should not diverge from Debian too much
<directhex> DktrKranz, gnome#. but that's a pretty minor change
<DktrKranz> really
<AndrewGee> Hey all. Any MOTUs available to review my package, gpxviewer? It's an application that allows users to look at GPS traces files in GPX format. Thanks :) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gpxviewer
<ikonia> AndrewGee: I'd certainly be interested in looking at the finished package
<directhex> my word, an ikonia
<geser> slytherin: Hi, if you get bored :) could you please give a nudge to libjboss-buildmagic-java? It build-depends on itself and need some bootstrapping.
<AndrewGee> ikonia: Okay :)
<slytherin> geser: I will try today. I will check if the circular build dep is really required.
<ikonia> directhex: a rare one
<directhex> indeed. would you like a package?
<ikonia> directhex: if you have you think I'd like
<directhex> ikonia, i have a monodevelop 2.0, excellent vintage... or for something younger with more zing, a moonlight plugin
<ikonia> directhex: give me something to play with, I'm interested
<ikonia> your moonlight work interests me
<directhex> ikonia, intrepid or jaunty?
<ikonia> you can give me both, I've got both running here
<ikonia> compare and contrast
<directhex> well for intrepid, use deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/directhex/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main
<directhex> for jaunty, wait a few hours & use apt:moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<ikonia> ooh super
<directhex> is it possible to mark a package as "actually, don't bother scheduling a build, it'll FTBFS and the buildds are busy enough as it is"?
<geser> you could ask an archive admin to rescore it but why upload a version that will FTBFS?
<directhex> geser, it turns out there's an upstream configure check which bails on non-x86-or-amd64
<directhex> when it shouldn't
<geser> ah, so it will only FTBFS on some archs and not on all
<geser> ask an archive admin in #ubuntu-devel to score it down on those archs
<quadrispro> hi guys, could you take a look at -> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/theorur ?
<savvas> RAOF: broken script? :)
<savvas> ouch :p
<Laney> stefanlsd: What is different on your wordpress diff?
<Laney> is it just the permissions?
<stefanlsd> Laney: aah. use Pedro's.  i actually did all the work before i found the bug...
<Laney> why did you still attach it then?
<stefanlsd> thought there was a bigger diff.  didnt diff the two patches
<Laney> right, uploading
<stefanlsd> Laney: thx!
<stefanlsd> ember: sorry, your diff is good :)
<Laney> ember: I don't know what that new debdiff was, but I had already uploaded
<Laney> sorry
<Laney> . o O (yay Wordpress 2.7.1 in Jaunty)
<ember> stefanlsd next time if you want to change or add something use the previous patch or simply ask
<ember> thanks Laney _o/
<stefanlsd> ember: yeah. didnt notice the bug as i worked on the previous merge.
<luisbg> hello people :)
<geser> TheMuso: ubuntustudio-icon-theme is in DEPWAIT if you didn't notice it yet, because of the versioned dependency on libmagick9-dev (looks like the package didn't transition yet to the new names)
<luisbg> james_w, thanks a lot for the comment
<luisbg> fixed all :)
<james_w> luisbg: cool
<luisbg> \o/
<james_w> luisbg: you mean you relicensed __init__.py?
<luisbg> the LGPL was a screw up
<luisbg> yes
<james_w> cool
<luisbg> some copy pasting FAIL
<james_w> advocated
<luisbg> the .pyo files happened because I runned the app from source just to check the changes didnt affect anything... and then I forgot to erase those files
<james_w> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/freemix if another MOTU wants to advocate
<james_w> heh
<luisbg> james_w, w00t!!
<james_w> I also advocated three small bzr related packages that should be simple
 * luisbg hugs james_w 
 * james_w hugs luisbg 
<james_w> can't wait to have it in the archive :-)
<luisbg> after my blog post I've had a bunch of quality feedback emails
<luisbg> which make me really happy
 * Laney has a looksee
<Laney> luisbg: You should link to a versioned GPL in debian/copyright
<Laney> /u/s/c-l/GPL-2 or so
<Laney> and mention the version in your Debian packaging statement
<Laney> "GPL-2 or later" or similar
<luisbg> Laney, doing so
<luisbg> Laney, in line 27 I do
<luisbg> 27 Public License can be found in `/usr/share/common-licenses/GPL'.
<luisbg> debian/copyright
<Laney> luisbg: That just links to the newest GPL (GPL3 in this case)
<Laney> If you want GPL2 then you should mention /usr/share/common-licenses/GPL-2
<luisbg> ahhh ok
<luisbg> fixing it
<Laney> and please mention the version (with "or later") on the last line
<luisbg> Laney, fixed :) its up in revu
<Laney> brilliant, +1
<Laney> james_w: Take it away!
<luisbg> Laney, thanks!!! you advocated faster than I commented the diff :P
 * luisbg hugs Laney 
<james_w> luisbg: ./src/__init__.py: LGPL (v2.1 or later)
<james_w> luisbg: did you revert that change?
<Laney> /var/revu/revu1-incoming/freemix-0902181257/freemix-0.2/src/__init__.py: GPL
<Laney> luisbg: Wait
<luisbg> how did that happen
<Laney> headers say GPL1+
<james_w> oops
<luisbg> weird, let me check
<Laney> sorry
 * Laney removes +1
 * Laney learns something about licensecheck
<luisbg> ouch! :P
<luisbg> fixing it
<luisbg> sorry for the inconvenience guys
<luisbg> Laney, fixed, sorry :(
<james_w> luisbg: did you upload?
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
 * directhex submits debdiff to fix moon on non-x86
<directhex> i hope
<directhex> wait a sec.....
<directhex> no, it's fine, diffstat confused me
<luisbg> james_w, yes > http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5212
<Laney> luisbg: the files are still gpl1+
<luisbg> Laney, huh, which file? let me check
<Laney> src/
<luisbg> headers?
<Laney> yes
<luisbg> true
<luisbg> gimme a sec
<Laney> (although maybe this is OK with the 'or later versions' thing)
<luisbg> better to fix it anyway :)
<luisbg> Laney, fixed and uploaded.... http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5213
<Laney> why are debdiffs broken :(
 * Laney pokes RainCT 
<luisbg> Laney, they arent broken
<Laney> don't they show changes to the orig?
<luisbg> the changes I did from the previous to the current version are in the orig file
<Laney> it'd be cool if they did
<luisbg> yes it would :)
<RainCT> they should be displayed
<RainCT> that page just runs debdiff
<RainCT> and it works..
<RainCT> I guess both files contain the same, because I've just downloaded them both and diff doesn't show any difference
<RainCT> Laney, luisbg ^
<Laney> the license headers definitely changed
<luisbg> Laney,  -1 +2 :)
<RainCT> err right
<RainCT> but debdiff doesn't show this o.O
<Laney> luisbg: Your watch file doesn't match anything
<luisbg> Laney, can you explain that further please?
<Laney> run uscan --verbose --report in your tree
<RainCT> so.. debdiff is broken? XDD
<hggdh> dholbach, ping -- re. bug 317602 (and good morning/afternoon)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317602 in libpst "Please upgrade libpst from upstream at www.five-ten-sg.com/libpst" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317602
<luisbg> Laney,  no matching hrefs for watch line
<luisbg> I just run it in pitivi (where I got my inspiration for watch) and it says the same :(
<dholbach> hiya hggdh
<Laney> a lot of watch files are broken
<luisbg> Laney, :S do you have an example of one working? just to know how to fix mine
<luisbg> dholbach, wow! that was quick
<hggdh> dholbach, I am confused there
<Laney> luisbg: If you put your releases in their own directory
<Laney> http://foo/files/ for example
<Laney> then yours would work
<Laney> and allow directoryindexing I think
<Laney> (would work if you modified the path, of course)
<Laney> or else you can tell uscan to scan the HTML of a page and return matching hrefs
<dholbach> hggdh: can you elaborate?
<hggdh> dholbach, the upstream source comes already primmed with dh_make. Whoever did it did not go farther than just running dh_make, so the *.ex
<hggdh> which forced me to huh, re-do it
<dholbach> hggdh: you could re-pack the tarball without the packaging
<hggdh> dholbach, ah, OK. I was told that I should try hard to minimise changes...
<AnAnt> Hello, is Ian Jackson here ?
<c_korn> hello, I know you guys are busy. but could someone revu jeuclid? it has been rejected because of missing entries in debian/copyright. I informed the maintainer (Sylvestre Ledru) and he fixed it: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/jeuclid (it is the last missing dependency to build scilab-5.1 which has been milestoned for jaunty)
<dholbach> hggdh: between the Ubuntu and the Debian packaging :)
<dholbach> hggdh: so a    diff -ruN libpst-{oldversion,newversion}/debian     is understandable and minimal
<luisbg> Laney, so I have to check the directory structure of my website? heh
<luisbg> let me check
<Laney> luisbg: You don't have to, that's just the easiest way to get it to work
<Laney> see any gnome application
<hggdh> dholbach, then, another question: Debian is using "pure" dh_make, and I moved to CDBS -- which makes the ./rules much more simpler. Would this be an issue?
<dholbach> hggdh: we generally try to keep the delta as small as possible - all changes we introduce we need to merge again when things change in Debian
<dholbach> hggdh: I'd try to tell the upstream folks to remove the debian/ directory in one of the next releases and remove it from the tarball for now
<hggdh> dholbach, indeed, and I fully accept it. The issue here is unless Debian moves to the new fork, we will not be able to merge with Debian anymore on libpst
<dholbach> hggdh: it still should be pretty straightforward to merge the changes that are in the .diff.gz, no matter which tarball we use
<slytherin> c_korn: why not wait for the packages to get accepted in Debian and then ask for an FFE in Ubuntu?
<luisbg> Laney, " => Package is up to date" uscan win! :)
<Laney> \o/
<hggdh> dholbach, and I *did* ask upstream about the half-done debianisation. I was told that this was it, and live with it. I was going to try again with a complete package
<dholbach> hggdh: we can probably have a get-orig-source target in debian/rules that re-works the tarball for us
<dholbach> does anybody have a good example for that?
 * directhex writes a big long mail to the mailing lists
<directhex> dholbach, a good get-orig-source?
<hggdh> directhex, yes
<dholbach> directhex: yeah, one that does some tarball munging
<hggdh> with changes
<directhex> dholbach, please to be waiting
<Laney> gnome-do has one
<Laney> gnome-do-plugins, even
<luisbg> Laney, http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5215 .. new debian/watch
<hggdh> got'em, will adapt from there
<directhex> http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-cli-apps/packages/monodevelop-database/trunk/debian/rules?op=file&rev=0&sc=0
<directhex> dholbach, hggdh, ^^
<hggdh> directhex, thanks
<hggdh> dholbach, so, we should still maintain compatibility with a debian package that will have been obsoleted completely (like trashed)?
<dholbach> hggdh: I'm sure that if we come up with a good solution and we forward that, the Debian folks will appreciate it (sooner or later)
<dholbach> hggdh: it's not like the packaging itself is broken, in this case it's the upstream releases, no?
<Laney> luisbg: +1 again
<Laney> nice work
<luisbg> Laney, \o/ nice!
<luisbg> Laney, thanks a lot for the help!
<hggdh> dholbach, well, not quite. There are two forks for this package: Debian, and 5-10. Debian has not been developed, while 5-10 has. The only option I see for Debian is to abandon their fork, and use 5-10
 * luisbg starts dancing around #ubuntu-motu trying to get the attention of an archive admin to push freemix to universe :)
<hggdh> in other words: Debian does *not* use the same upstream, Debian *is* the upstream here
<Laney> luisbg: It just needs a second +1 who will then upload
<dholbach> hggdh: really? that's weird
<luisbg> Laney, james_w old's +1 doesnt count if I have done uploads after it?
<c_korn> slytherin: well, I have no idea when the package will be in debian. because of the new debian release the queue seems to be frozen
<Laney> no, new uploads expire advocations
<luisbg> Laney, ok then...
<hggdh> dholbach, tell me about it... the thing here is we need the shared library provided by 5-10; Debian does not have it, and will not have it, unless they either develop it themselves, or use 5-10
<Laney> luisbg: you could ask him for another quick review
 * luisbg starts dancing around #ubuntu-motu trying to get the attention of a MOTU to do the second +1 on freemix :P
<luisbg> Laney, I dont know if he is around anymore
<RainCT> Can some MOTU please try uploading a package (70MB) for me? I've already tried twice and there .orig.tar.gz always hangs at the last byte for me :/
<slytherin> c_korn: But Debian release has happened already. So it means that package may be cleared in few days
<Laney> RainCT: It always seems to hang for ages there for me
<dholbach> hggdh: ugh :-((
<c_korn> ok and a FFE for jeuclid and scilab won't be rejected. would be sad because I already got xmlgraphics, fop and java-wrappers into jaunty
<hggdh> dholbach, and this is why I moved from pure dh_make to CDBS -- I figured it would not make any difference after all, and Debian could -- eventually -- use our package
<RainCT> Laney: But does it work? Yesterday I waited 30 minutes and it didn't do anything..
<Laney> RainCT: Maybe it's proportional to the size of the file
<luisbg> RainCT, you can try with my package... its just tiny :P
<RainCT> heh
<Laney> I don't know what it does at the end of the file, but the last byte always takes a long time to me
<Laney> for*
<luisbg> RainCT, 130kb
<dholbach> hggdh: which package is going to make use of it?
<hggdh> dholbach, evolution, for the Outlook importer plugin
<Hobbsee> Laney / RainCT: it appears to be a router bug, or something.  There's a dput bug open about it
<hggdh> dholbach, there are additional advantages for the 5-10 fork: they deal with Outlook 2007, and Debian does not
<Laney> Hobbsee: where?
<Laney> debian?
<dholbach> hggdh: did you talk to seb128 about it - shall we continue in #ubuntu-desktop?
<Hobbsee> Laney: launchpad, last i checked ;)
<Hobbsee> iirc there's a debian one too
<hggdh> dholbach, moving to #desktop
<RainCT> (I'm about to leave -will leave it running- and will probably not have time to try again.. I guess I'll get a FFe for it if the upload fails again?)
<hggdh> dholbach, seb is not there.
<RainCT> (-without it another package is uninstallable-)
<slytherin> RainCT: which package is it? Where can I find the source package? I will try about 3 hours from now.
<james_w> luisbg: uploaded, thanks
 * luisbg runs around #ubuntu-motu looking for james_w, "there you are", and hugs him
<james_w> :-)
<luisbg> :)
<Laney> \o/
<luisbg> Laney, thanks!
<Laney> thank *you*
 * luisbg gets his oscar acceptance speach out of his pocket... :p
<Laney> just found that dput bug, interesting
<luisbg> dput bug?
<Laney> bug 193848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193848 in dput "dput stalling forever during upload without returning error" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193848
<RainCT> slytherin: glest-data 3.2.1. The tarball is here: http://pkg-games.alioth.debian.org/tarballs/
<Laney> RainCT: you could dput from alioth I guess
<luisbg> ahhh
<RainCT> Laney: ehmm.. good point :P
<Laney> if you trust that box to hold your key, that is
<directhex> Laney, alioth is 100% secure!
<StevenK> Laney: It doesn't *need* to hold your key
<RainCT> Laney: which key?
<StevenK> Laney: Learn about debsign, and that you don't need the entire source locally to sign something
<StevenK> Storing your private key on a machine you don't control is something I certainly don't recommend
<Laney> oh?
<RainCT> Laney: the .changes file is already signed
<StevenK> You also need to sign the .dsc
<RainCT> so just scp'ing it there should be enough
<Laney> I was thinking in terms of having to avoid downloading a huge orig tarball
<Laney> but yes
<RainCT> Laney: ah, the tarball is hosted at alioth :)
<Laney> you could make an unsigned dsc/changes and sign that locally
<Laney> StevenK: thanks for the education
<slytherin> ﻿/me waits for a 'mono is evil' reply to directhex's mail. :-P
<Laney> slytherin: /me obliges
<directhex> slytherin, wouldn't be the first time
<Hobbsee> oh dear, not another one...
<StevenK> Laney: Absolutely, generate the .dsc and changes remotely, grab them, sign them and then copy them back. Works a charm and doesn't mean downloading a large tarball
<directhex> Hobbsee, not yet. not that i know of anyway
<Hobbsee> heh
<slytherin> directhex: just kidding. Congratulations for the bug transition.
<directhex> Hobbsee, at least the people on the ML aren't quite mad enough to use accusations of time travel
<Hobbsee> directhex: haha
<Laney> haha
<Laney> that email
<Laney> it brings a tear to the eye!
<directhex> Hobbsee, you laugh, but boycottnovell said mono is only in debian because of pressure from ubuntu, ignoring the 2 year gap between debian's mono packages existing and warty existing...
<Hobbsee> directhex: oh, way cool!
<StevenK> Hah
<Hobbsee> i wasn't aware of that one
<Laney> have they picked up on moon yet?
<luisbg> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya luisbg!
<directhex> Hobbsee, they also assumed i was flying to redmond to discuss strategies, because miguel de icaza was going with a guy named "joseph" - and that must mean me
<directhex> Laney, no. i'm waiting with baited breath!
<Hobbsee> directhex: obviously!
 * Laney sends an anonymous tip
<directhex> Laney, t'is still in binary new, and won't build on non-x86ish until the 0ubuntu2 is sponsored :/
<slytherin> directhex: where is the bug?
<directhex> Hobbsee, and some other stuff... you sorta start to lose track after a certain level of crazy
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> yes
<directhex> slytherin, bug 330917
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330917 in opensuse "configure fails on every arch other than i386 and amd64" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330917
<RainCT> uhm..
 * RainCT wonders why he got thanked for the mono transition :P
<Laney> ssh, take the praise!
<directhex> RainCT, gbrainy
<slytherin> directhex: your debdiff doesn't indicate that you have actually run the autoreconf
<Laney> slytherin: It's run at build time
<RainCT> Laney: but that e-mail mentions "mono"! how can they write my name next to it???? XDDDDD
 * RainCT hides
<slytherin> Laney: how, is that handled in debian/rules?
<slytherin> oh, wait, I see
<RainCT> directhex: yeah well.. I had to do that one so that you stop annoying me ;)
<slytherin> Laney: directhex: I am not sure running autoreconf at the build time is really preferred way.
<directhex> RainCT, i only apologized to sponsors & archive admins for obnoxious badgering. you don't earn that privilege!
<Laney> directhex: you fail at running update-maintainer, btw
<directhex> ehm..... yes, yes i do
 * Laney sponsors gnome-subtitles
<Laney> I want the glory of turning the last cell green
<directhex> i'm absolutely terrible at running update-maintainer
<Laney> so am I
<directhex> perhaps because i do too much packaging at gone midnight
<Laney> but the fatal error always reminds me. How does that not get you?
<RainCT> wow, alioth is fast :)
<RainCT> I want their internet connection!
<Laney> heh
<Laney> how many hops between alioth and upload.u.c?
<RainCT> 30MB uploaded in 10 seconds
<RainCT> wooo it's up
<RainCT> \o/
<directhex> slytherin, it's the method taken in some of our other packages, so i used it here..... personally i favour "punch upstream in the arm until they fix it & upload a 1.0.1 bugfix tarball", but that's slower
<slytherin> directhex: well, I haven't sponsored any other packages in mono, so can't really force my preference here.
<RainCT> now it's going to take up longer for Launchpad to send the "Accepted" mail than uploading 70MB took.. lol
<james_w> Laney: the fatal error is only for those where $DEBEMAIL =~ /@ubuntu\.com/
<RainCT> ah, there it is :)
<Laney> aha
<RainCT> Which fatal error? With debuild?
<Laney> directhex: done
<Laney> yes RainCT
<RainCT> And couldn't you have asked james_w yesterday? :P
<RainCT> I had to change the maintainer of glest{,-data} to myself to be able to debuild them.. hehe
<RainCT> anyway, I guess I should stop spamming the channel :)
<Laney> I guess you can do DEBEMAIL=foo debuild -S
<Laney> to get around it
<RainCT> yeah, but I didn't know yesterday :)
<Laney> education!
<RainCT> we can't all be as wise as james_w ;)
<LucidFox> Okay, today is a historical day for me...
<LucidFox> I'm going to upload my first packages signed with my female name
<slytherin> directhex: Have you already found anyone to sponsor the moon debdiff?
<RainCT> james_w: Btw, do you know if bzr-git works fine, or even better, are there more tools like debcommit (like a debtag for example :P) which are VCS agnostic?
<james_w> bzr-git is improving quickly
<james_w> mr might interest you
<james_w> debrelease can tag from debian/changelog if that is what you are looking for
<persia> Does mr also do the right thing for bzr packages?
<RainCT> james_w: Thanks for the info, I'll have to check both out. I always have problems remembering the commands for SVN, and don't even want to see git :)
<james_w> persia: in what way?
<persia> james_w, The little I've heard about mr seems to focus on git and svn.  I just wondered if 1) there was bzr support, and 2) it matched your recommendations of usage (as you seem to be the expert on bzr package management currently).
<james_w> persia: I didn't think it had to do with package management
<slytherin> directhex: have you already found anyone for the sponsorship for the moon bug?
<persia> james_w, package maintenance maybe?
<james_w> persia: yeah, that too
<james_w> http://kitenet.net/~joey/code/mr/
<persia> Can one just do mr up; ${some_hacking}; mr commit; and expect it to work sensibly?
<james_w> I believe that is the point
<persia> I'm sure it's the point: I just didn't know if the mr handling of bzr package maintenance matched your recommended best practices.
<james_w> I've never looked
 * persia apologizes for being unclear.
<james_w> I don't see why it wouldn't though
<persia> Ah :)
<ScottK> directhex: I thought you'd appreciate this: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3896
 * persia idly considers http://paste.ubuntu.com/119695/ as an even more minimal dh7 rules file
<mok0> persia: cute!
<persia> mok0, Yes, but probably opaque.  Anyway, it's more characters than rules.tiny, even if fewer lines.
<mok0> persia: and whoever changes rules.tiny risks to break everything...
 * mok0 uploaded a package closing 9 LP bugs :-)
<Laney> #1?
<mok0> Laney: unfortunately, no
<bddebian> Heya gang
<mok0> Yo bddebian
<bddebian> Hi mok0
<ScottK> mok0: Did anyone discuss with you your changes to the debian/copyright examples on the wiki?
<mok0> ScottK, no
<mok0> ScottK, but I know they are wrong
<persia> mok0, Several of us think it's premature to *replace* all mentions of the previous format, although mentioning the new format as an acceptable option is certainly sensible.
<ScottK> mok0: I think it would have been good to add examples of the new format, but I think removing the old ones was a mistake.
<mok0> ScottK, I see. Personally, I would like to see all new packages have the new copyright format, therefore I don't think it's the right place to display it,
<mok0> There could be a reference though
<ScottK> mok0: I can understand that personal preference, but there is no policy requirement for it and I think it raises the barrier for new contributors.
<mok0> ScottK, on the contrary, the new format is much terser and easy to understand
<mok0> ScottK, you actually don't need to copy the clause as of the latest updates
<ScottK> I also think it's perfectly within your rights to say, "The new copyright format isn't required, but if you want me to sponsor it, you'll use it."
<ScottK> mok0: It has many addiitonal rules about correctness.
<mok0> So it's just the 4 header lines + N license stanzas
<ScottK> So it's more complex to learn to write.
<slytherin> I agree that new format is easy to understand but that does not necessarily mean we should remove everything related to old format.
<mok0> ScottK, those rules are similar to control
<ScottK> mok0: True but irrelevant.
<Davedan> I'm using dh_make to build a template for a package. What part is responsible for removing files when the packaged is removed? My package adds a conf file under etc and a script under usr/share/
<mok0> slytherin: I can put a link to a page where it is displayed
<ScottK> The point is it adds new complexity to packaging.
<persia> mok0, I argued the same point earlier;  The point that convinced me is that the content of the two formats is the same, but the new format has additional requirements in syntax, which creates more opportunities to make mistakes.
<mok0> ScottK, I don't agree.
<slytherin> Davedan: it depends on how you are adding those files. If you are handling them in debian/rules then there is no special handling required for uninstallation.
<ScottK> mok0: I've never written the new format.  Can I do it without learning anything new?
<mok0> persia: There are examples you can use
<mok0> ScottK, pretty much
<persia> As much as the new format is simple, it is still in flux, and we still don't have tools to autogenerate a sample, or test correctness.
<ScottK> mok0: That's a no.
<persia> mok0, Sure.  I also prefer the new format: my point is only that there are additional ways that new packagers can make mistakes, and we don't have any way to validate in an automated fashion.
<mok0> The feedback I have gotten from REVU is that uploaders think it is easier
<mok0> People like it
<ScottK> mok0: You are imposing additional requirements that aren't requirements.  As a sponsor you are free to do that for stuff you sponsor, but not to change MOTU policy (and that is the practical effect of changing all the docs).
<Davedan> slytherin: my config file is created in the postinst because it require user input that was acuired with debconf. The script is added using debian/install  should I move both to debian/rules?
<mok0> ScottK; I can put a link to the old copyright format
<ScottK> mok0: I think it should be the other way around.  The docs should reflect what policy requires with links to alternatives.
<slytherin> Davedan: if you are using postinst to add the file then you should remove it in postrm in my opinion.
<mok0> ScottK, I absolutely am against that
<ScottK> mok0: The current new copyright format is a draft proposal that can still change.
<persia> mok0, You're against the documentation matching policy?
<persia> (and does change, regularly)
<mok0> ScottK, yes but it can be changed by programs
<mok0> persia: no
<persia> mok0, No, it can't: there's no parsers available.
<Davedan> slytherin: and what about the script file that is added using debian/install ? should I add it using debian/rules?
<mok0> persia: parser can be written
<persia> mok0, That's the source of the complaint: that until policy changes (and I hope it does), we ought keep the old format as default, and point people to the new format if they find it easier.
<mok0> Well, I stand on my position
<ScottK> mok0: Not relevant.
<ScottK> That's still imposing a maintenance burden.
<persia> mok0, Once it's written, and accepted, I'll agree it's not harder to get right.
<mok0> I don't have anything else to add
<persia> mok0, So, the point of the conversation is to avoid a wiki war.  The first mention was someone suggesting they would revert all your changes.
<mok0> I am the one who has been doing most reviews this cycle, and it's a waste of everybodys time if people have to write the old format first and then I ask them to change it
<persia> In the interest of building consensus, how do you think we ought proceed?
<mok0> persia: just revert it then
<ScottK> mok0: I appreciate all the work you are doing, but that does not give you the right to dictate for everyone.
<mok0> ScottK, I am not
<ScottK> mok0: That's what changing all the docs does.
<mok0> ScottK, I said we could have a link to the old format
<mok0> ScottK, that's because uploaders I work with use those docs
<ScottK> mok0: So you've unilaterally changed the new, unapproved, still subject to change, format as the primary one.
<mok0> ScottK, yep
<ScottK> I don't care if it's both in the docs.
<persia> mok0, I'm not comfortable there is consensus in reverting all your work if you don't agree.
<mok0> persia: if everyone else agrees what can I say?
<ScottK> But the standard method (dictated by policy) should be primary.
<ScottK> mok0: If you want to do this, there is a procedure for changing ubuntu-policy.
<mok0> ScottK, whatever
<Juli_> slytherin, persia : Hi, thank you a lot for uploading the netbeans package. I've seen your discussion about the problem with update icon in the right corner. Do I understand you correctly: you don't want to see that update icon?
<ScottK> mok0: I suggest you follow that policy and see if there is support in the developer community to change in Ubuntu.
<persia> mok0, I don't know that everyone else agrees.  I agreed with you when I last woke up, and was convinced.
<slytherin> Juli_: I will report a bug sometime next week with all  the necessary information.
<Juli_> slytherin: ok, I'll be waiting. Thanks!
<persia> Juli_, Well, we generally don't prefer that applications update themselves from external sources, as it makes it hard to publish bugfixes, etc.  Just hiding the UI doesn't help much.
<slytherin> persia: I believe auto-update-by-itself is not the case here. azureus does that. :-(
<Juli_> persia: it is impossible to switch off update center, you know.
 * Laney is being spammed by britney
<persia> Juli_, Yes, I know, and I also know that none of NetBeans, Debian, and Ubuntu have the combined resources to package all the useful plugins available from update center.
<slytherin> Juli_: hows does the update centre work? where will it download the updates?
<slytherin> I don't mind people downloading plugins through auto update center. But I think at no point of time they should be able to update the whole application itself.
<Juli_> slytherin: ok, I'll collect all the information about UC and send it to
<sistpoty|work> mok0: are there tools for the new copyright format yet?
<mok0> persia: Just revert my change. I understand that the culture here is nothing ever must change. I've contributed lots of suggestions and documentation in the hope that it gets picked up but no-one cares a damn. Then when I change some documentation that makes my work easier, everybody complains. I am simply fed up with this culture of nothing-must-change-before-we-all-agree-but-we-never-come-to-decisions-anyway
<Juli_> slytherin: I think I can do that
<slytherin> Juli_: Don't do it right now. I will file a bug after more investigation.
<mok0> sistpoty|work: Its RFC822 format,
<persia> mok0, I disagree strongly with that assertion.  I've seen lots of things change, and I expect this to change, I've just been convinced it's premature.
<sistpoty|work> mok0: but are there tools to e.g. list which source file corresponds to which license? or s.th. that would fit in with licensecheck?
<mok0> sistpoty|work: You could even make a program or webpage that helps you generate it
<Juli_> slytherin: ok, and I'll also investigate what i can do
<mok0> persia: It's not an assertion, it's my personal impression
<sistpoty|work> mok0: sure, I've actually been thinking about doing that, but I'd prefer if I could just use such a tool instead of having to write one myself :P
<mok0> sistpoty|work: so do I :-)
<sistpoty|work> mok0: and so far I haven't sadly found one tool... and hence I'm thinking that the new format is not of too much use for myself yet
<sistpoty|work> :/
<persia> slytherin, One issue is that some plugins require new modules, and some of those modules happen to be bits we packaged.  Update Center would have a hard time determining what jars came from packaging and what jars came from Update Center, with the current implementation.
<sistpoty|work> mok0: (apart from a not yet applied patch against lintian, which seems to need more work)
<sistpoty|work> (or was it against licensecheck?, not too sure)
<mok0> sistpoty|work: The modules in python-debian could parse it, with minor additions
<slytherin> persia: if theer is any configuration which says 'dont update the modules i tell you' then we could ship that configuration by default.
<mok0> sistpoty|work: look at how the changes file class etc. are defined, it's a few lines of code
<sistpoty|work> mok0: i.e. parse the actual copyright format or just the rfc 822 format? the former would allow me to at least check if it's syntactically correct, the latter not
<persia> slytherin, I don't know of that configuration, but I'll admit to not having looked at the Update Center code in about 7 years :)
<mok0> sistpoty|work: the copyright format
<persia> Juli_, ?
<sistpoty|work> mok0: oh, cool... /me needs to checkout these... thanks!
<mok0> sistpoty|work: it's 100% similar to debian/control, except the keywords
<slytherin> persia: I haven't looked at all. :-)
<Juli_> persia: it will be useless configuration I afraid
<sistpoty|work> mok0: it's not that trivial iirc, the keywords are specified in the wiki together with the version where such a keyword is valid... does python-debian do that already?
<persia> Juli_, Yeah, that's what I thought.  How much has the Update Manager code changed?  Is it still mostly the same?
<mok0> sistpoty|work: Do you mean like using a DTD? python-debian does not do that.
<sistpoty|work> mok0: yep, something like that... hm...
<mok0> sistpoty|work: It's structured into the code
<Juli_> slytherin: hmmm... I think I know an engineer who is working on UC. I can ask him everything you want to know, but I want to understand what is expected behaviour of the IDE for you
<slytherin> Juli_: right, that is the reason I said, wait for next week. :-)
<sistpoty|work> mok0: ok, I'll give it a look nonetheless... thanks again for the hint :)
<mok0> sistpoty|work: in any case, it's really not necessary to implement a who lot of keywords, just the header and the license stanzas
<mok0> s/who/whole
<Juli_> persia: i think not so much changes for this problem
<sistpoty|work> mok0: and the version where one is valid (which sounds like the most work to me)
<mok0> sistpoty|work: You mean the Formatspefication?
<sistpoty|work> mok0: yes
<sistpoty|work> mok0: so that I could e.g. check if a machine readable copyright is actually correct or not ;)
<mok0> sistpoty|work: But there are no versions implemented yes afaik
<persia> One it's possible to validate using a tool available in the distro (even only in the development release), I'd probably be more strongly in favour of instructing everyone to switch.
<mok0> persia: Is there a validator for debian/control?
<persia> mok0, Well, lintian tries awfully hard to be one.
<Juli_> persia: slytherin: One idea:  I think it is possible to introduce  specific Update center for the packaged netbeans. We can put there only allowed updates.
<slytherin> Juli_: got to go, will discuss later.
<persia> Juli_, That's an interesting case, and might then allow migrating to distro-packaged modules in the future for parallel lines of support.  Let's discuss by mail or in the bug slytherin will file, and think about the implications.
<mok0> persia: in that case it's probably best to wait until lintian gets the checks
<Juli_> persia: ok, will discuss later.
<persia> mok0, That's the viewpoint I've come to as well.  We just have to get the new format to stabilize enough that we can get patches applied.  squeeze opening ought help, or if the format is known-stable, we could do an Ubuntu-specific patch (but I'd *hate* for the format to change after that, invalidating lots of files).
<mok0> wiki reverted, I wont touch it again
<directhex> ScottK-desktop, heh. you learn to dodge the peanuts after a while
<persia> mok0, On the contrary, please do once we can declare the new format to be the default.
<mok0> persia: You know I can't figure out when it's ok to do what
<mok0> persia: Instead of updating the introduction to motu, I wrote a draft which nobody cares about.
<persia> mok0, I know how that feels.  I wrote MOTU/Contributing a long time ago, and it was ignored when MOTU/GettingStarted was created.
<persia> mok0, My best advice would be to schedule a MOTU Meeting, and arrange for a decision to be taken.
<mok0> persia: that whole wiki is a f.cking mess and nobody gives a damn... except when you try to update it with things that are useful.
<directhex> ScottK-desktop, i'd love to see people have a play with Qyoto - i'm not dogmatic about gtk, and it'd be nice if people with a c# background could develop high quality kde apps
<persia> mok0, There's been a couple attempts to clean it up, and the MOTU/Leaders position of Wiki General is currently unfilled (I stepped down in Gutsy, and nobody else wanted it).
<mok0> persia: don't look at me
<mok0> persia: I tend to work and do things and that's not popular around here
<persia> mok0, I'm not looking at you, just describing the nature of the issue.
<mok0> persia: good :-)
<persia> (mind you, if you volunteered, that's welcome :) )
<mok0> Ok, sorry, I am in a bad mood I should take a break
<persia> And doing things *ought* be popular!
<mok0> persia: it's not
<mok0> persia: you can't do things that haven't been decided, and no decisions are ever made
<mok0> persia: It
<persia> That's because nobody every schedules MOTU Meetings.  We have a decision process.  We just need to use it.
<persia> s/every/ever/
<mok0> persia: well nobody has the power to decide when motu meetings are going to be
<persia> mok0, On the contrary, any MOTU has the power to decide when MOTU Meetings are scheduled (although it's polite to give over a week's notice, and they are traditionally on Fridays).
<mok0> persia: they should just be scheduled every 2 weeks regularly
<mok0> persia: those that show up decide
<persia> They used to be, but I lost track of scheduling them and sending out announcements, etc. and nobody else picked it up.
<persia> Would you be up for coordinating the scheduling, and sending the announcements, and rotating the time?
<mok0> persia: Ask me another day
 * persia still has too big a stack of things-that-ought-to-have-been-done-last-cycle
<persia> mok0, I'll try to remember :)
<loic-m> Does anybody know how some upstream maintain a debian directory while not shipping it in there tarball (and not providing two tarball either)?
<LucidFox> loic-m> smplayer maintains a separate debian-rvm directory for upstream packaging
<LucidFox> in the tarball
<LucidFox> or do you mean having a debian directory in the VCS but not tarball?
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: I'm using a different repository for debian directories that I maintain upstream wise
<persia> loic-m, They just exclude it from the VCS export when generating release tarballs.
<loic-m> LucidFox: So they ship it, and other packagers remove it?
<LucidFox> loic-m> They ship it, but since it's called debian-rvm rather than debian, it doesn't interfere with Debian/Ubuntu packages
<LucidFox> upstream has a script to build its own packages using this directory
<persia> loic-m, That happens sometimes, and sometimes it's overridden (or one uses --ignore for debhelper), but we generally ask upstream not to include debian/ in the release tarballs.
<loic-m> To be more specific, xvidcore upstream says they tried not shipping debian/ before, but Debian users complained
<loic-m> And i don't know if there's a solution that would solve that issue, LucidFox idea doesn't sound bad
<loic-m> I just need to see if there's a solution that would address both issues (individual users that want to build their own packages, and maintainers that prefer not to repackage the tarball)
<LucidFox> I applied the same idea to arora, and added a debian-upstream directory and a script that temporarily symlinks it to debian, builds the package, and removes the symlink
<jelmer> is there any change somebody could re-review bzr-webdav on REVU ?
<jelmer> It was already advocated by james_w earlier, but I just uploaded a version that merged a newer upstream release, and that seems to've bumped it back down again
<persia> jelmer, Indeed, new uploads cancel advocations.  That said, many reviewers only accept latest-upstream, so it's probably good you uploaded.
<loic-m> persia: can you explain in what situation it's overriden (and what "overriden" means in that context)?
<persia> loic-m, When it doesn't need to be moved aside, and by replacing large chunks of it with patches in diff.gz
<DktrKranz> directhex: thanks for including my name :)
<Laney> DktrKranz: You love a good transition, eh? ;)
<loic-m> persia: ok. In the case of xvidcore though, there's already been an Ubuntu packaging for quite a while
<directhex> Laney, he's got a world of libs in front of him :p
<Laney> yay!
<DktrKranz> Laney: we managed a toolchain transition via SRUs, so yes, I love transitions :)
<Laney> woop
<DktrKranz> this does not imply I did it correctly ;)
<persia> loic-m, So, if you take the xvidcore upstream, delete debian/ add the Ubuntu debian/ edit to match the new upstream, you end up masking the upstream debian/ in diff.gz, unless upstream included some file that isn't in the Ubuntu packaging, in which case you either need to repack or pass --ignore to debhelper.
<loic-m> Is there a quick way to check if a binary (or a binary package) has been compiled with assembler support (nasm/yasm)?
<loic-m> persia: I'm not sure I'm up to decide if we want to to match the new upstream debian
<persia> loic-m, Fair enough.  I'd recommend giving a merge a try, and asking here for review of any bits you have questions about.
<loic-m> persia: Ubuntu's packaging differs quite a bit, and I've got no clue if upstream packaging is really up to date (the changelog have been done for a while by a dev that says he doesn't know much about packaging)
<persia> That said, it's close enough to FeatureFreeze, you might find reviewers short of time.
<persia> If the upstream packager says he doesn't know much about packaging, I'd recommend just using the Ubuntu packaging as a base.
<loic-m> persia: I already have a working packaging
<persia> Then what's the problem?
<loic-m> persia: I asked like two days ago if it was ok to start working on it, since I didn't want to spend time on it for nothing
<loic-m> persia: and I already spent a lot of time on it too, and also got in touch with upstream
<persia> These are good things...
<loic-m> persia: I'm mostly trying to make sure I don't say anything wrong to upstream
<loic-m> persia: see http://list.xvid.org/pipermail/xvid-devel/2009-February/thread.html
<persia> Our recommendation is that upstream not ship debian/ in the release tarball.  When upstream wants to do it, we usually patch it heavily in diff.gz or repack if required.
<loic-m> persia: that'zs my draft answer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119732/
<persia> loic-m, 1) Debian Users != Debian Packagers
<loic-m> persia: I already wrote get-orig-source for repackaging, but I'd like to see if there's solutions i can offer upstream so we don't have to repackage in the future
<persia> Also, it doesn't matter what name is used in the tarball: dpkg does the right thing.
<loic-m> persia: I know, but ideally Debian users should have somewhere else to turn than upstream
<persia> Just patch it in the diff.gz
<loic-m> persia: you're talking about the xvidcore directory name, or the debian/ ?
<persia> 2) Ideally, directory indexing would be enabled for http://downloads.xvid.org/downloads/
<persia> the xvidcore directory name doesn't matter in the least, because dpkg is smart.
<persia> debian/ can be patched in diff.gz
<loic-m> persia: so that's what I could propose to upstream for 2) ?
<persia> Actually, I got confused.  s/2/1B/
<loic-m> persia: about debian, I already remove debian during repackage of the archive
<persia> You probably don't need to do that.  Try not doing it, and see if it works.  Most of the time you can just patch it in diff.gz.
<directhex> DktrKranz, anyway, i think it's massively important to tell people when they've helped you out, hence the email
<loic-m> persia: you mean leave upstream debian, the copy/paste our files, and edit the files with the same names?
<loic-m> s/the/then
<persia> Well, I'd leave the upstream debian/ in the upstream tarball, delete it from the package directory, and add the Ubuntu packaging and see what happened when I built a source package and unpacked it.
<persia> If there were extra files that were leftovers from the upstream tarball, I'd delete the contents (patch can't delete a file, but it can reduce it to 0 bytes), and try again.
<persia> If the result built, I'd call it done, and be happy not to need to repack.
<loic-m> persia: I'm getting lost. I thought that kind of patching in the diff.gz was messy (I hate it when I encounter it in a package) and that also mean it won't apply if upstream modify debian/ substantially
<loic-m> persia: I although got advised to repack each time I had to deal with an upstream debian/
<persia> Well, I prefer messiness to repacking, but yes, it's messy and ugly.
<persia> I suspect that most of the people who advised you learned to do that before --ignore was introduced :)
<loic-m> persia: considering I already wrote the get-orig-source rule, and considering i won't ever want to look at xvidcore packages if I follow your advices, do you mind if I don't follow your advice this time?
<persia> Not at all :)
<persia> I'm even more unlikely to look at the xvidcore packages.
<loic-m> persia: ok, that's good ;)
<loic-m> persia: about upstream, your advice is to drop trying to get them to change the debian/ situation, and drop the advice to  name the folder xvidcore-version?
<persia> Renaming the folder is pointless: doesn't really help us, and requires them to change their scripts.
<persia> If you use uscan, you end up with a renamed orig.tar.gz anyway, which dpkg can use.  uupdate can also use it.
<persia> Describing the reasons why you would prefer to drop debian/ (or use something like debian-upstream/) is worth it.
<persia> Tell them you can repack (bad because you can't preserve md5sum compatibility with the download from their website), or patch it (bad because it makes maintenance harder), but you can't use it directly.
<loic-m> persia: that's really good arguments (and I never thought about the md5sum problem), thanks a lot
<persia> loic-m, If they don't want to not have debian/ let them have it: it's not that important.
<persia> The important thing is getting directory indexing enabled on /downloads/
<loic-m> persia: about the directory name, without the get-orig-source target I end up with a directory "xvidcore" and debuild throws errors (pbuilder might not care though)
<persia> When you package it, name the directory correctly.  That matters.  The contents of the tarball don't matter.  When the tarball is unpacked, it's done in a way that uses the correct directory name (check the dpkg source for details)
<loic-m> persia: "directory indexing" I'll ask - I don't really know what it is though - is it a html page generated/indexed automatically, each time a tarball is added/removed in a directory?
<loic-m> persia: thanks for the clarifications
<persia> It basically shows the files in the directory, with no HTML page.  The NBS page is a good example of the result.
<loic-m> persia: I'll do that
<Wulfie> hello folks, I have a package I wish to get included into Universe.  I can have  a mostly complete package ready for tomorrow but I am concerned it has not had the testing it requires.  If I submit a package and it needs to be updated can that happen after the Feb 19 feature freeze?
<sistpoty|work> Wulfie: if it makes it in by feature freeze, bugs can be fixed afterwards
<loic-m> Now, about the few source files missing a copyright and a license, I think we're not as hard on it as Debian, so it should be ok, no?
<persia> Wulfie, bugfixes are welcome.  New features are not.  Be aware there is a largish queue of stuff that is awaiting review, so your package may not get the attention in time.
<sistpoty|work> Wulfie: however we try to restrict new packages to only enter after feature freeze if there's a very, very, very, very good rationale for it ;)
<persia> loic-m, No, it's not OK.  We permit more licenses than Debian in our "free" components, but we do require things be licensed appropriately.
 * sistpoty|work missed a very, as I hope we'll soon be 5 people in motu-release again *g*
<Wulfie> I was reading on the wiki it requires two MOTU's to review regardless of the queue and things may be able to side-step.  Do you think there would be interest from the MOTU to review a free Cedega package?
<sistpoty|work> Wulfie: I assume many MOTUs are quite busy due to the impeding feature freeze, but asking here for reviews is the best thing you can do right now ;)
<Wulfie> sistpoty|work: thanks
<loic-m> persia: the files has been in Ubuntu for a while - most of xvidcore source files have copyright+license headers, a few (about 10) don't have anything, mostly amd64 asm
<loic-m> persia: but upstream explicitely says all the code is released under GPL-2+
<loic-m> persia: I'm not sure what's the legal opinion on the matter
<persia> loic-m, If you're not changing the copyright status of a file, it's usually safe (but that's a bug, and it's the sort of bug that could be the basis for removal in some cases, depending on the specifics).
<persia> If you're adding new files without licensing, or dropping/changing licensing on files, it's a good idea to check with an archive-admin.
<loic-m> persia: those files have been in xvidcore source packages for quite a while, so it should be ok
<persia> Well, it's not really OK, but it's not worse, which is good enough.
<persia> If you can get upstream to add proper licensing support (perhaps by submitting a patch based on their description of the state of things) for a future release, that would be lovely.
<loic-m> persia: just for my information, if I wanted to help upstream (thinking about another project not packaged yet) solve those kinds of issues, is it enough to mail the supposed authors and request them to release the failes with a compliant header?
<loic-m> persia: the authors for those files where students, they're not on the project AFAIK, but upstream might still have their contact info
<ScottK> Or upstream may have other information that lets them safely add the information.
<persia> loic-m, I generally recommend preparing a patch that would include the appropriate headers, etc, and sending it to both the upstream project and the copyright holder, asking the copyright holder to authorise it's application in the VCS.
<loic-m> persia: I'll try to get the authors names upstream (I don't know who wrote the files) and do that if they can remember who wrote it
<persia> loic-m, You might also check the VCS logs to see if it's attributed to someone there.
<c_korn> can't I upload using debuild -S -sd when orig file already uploaded before?
<ScottK> c_korn: No to revu
<ScottK> No/Not
<c_korn> hm, ok
<persia> ScottK, Good point.
<loic-m> Is there a way to check a binary and see if asm support has been enabled ? I'm testing a slowdown between xvidcore 1.1.2 and 1.2.1, and can't tell if 1.2.1 has or not asm enabled (even though it's enabled in the control file)
<loic-m> ScottK: thanks. Indeed they do for some of the files (at least they know the license the files have been produced under, not sure if they tracked who wrote what during the code sprint at the university)
<ScottK> loic-m: Well at least getting the license right is a start.
<loic-m> ScottK: indeed
<sistpoty|work> hm... what range does a char have on armel, powerpc? is it somehow unsigned there? (looking at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22809018/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-armel.fauhdlc_20090213-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz)
<sistpoty|work> ^ the comparison is if (digitValue == -1) , and digitValue is: char digitValue;
<tedb> Hi all -- I work at a midsize ISP and am thinking about how I can host an Ubuntu repo mirror for our customers.  I was referred to this chan from #ubuntu.  Has anyone done that?
<persia> tedb, Although it will feel like an endless maze, I'd recommend #ubuntu-mirror (or #ubuntu-mirrors).  Some of the mirror admins hang out there.
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: NCommander is probably the best one to ask about that.
<tedb> ah ok, thanks persia!
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: read the question above? ;)
<c_korn> what is the MOTU Team's mail address I should set as Maintainer in debian/control?
<persia> c_korn, ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com
<NCommander> hrm?
<NCommander> sistpoty|work, ?
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: what range is a "char" on powerpc, armel? is it somehow unsigned?
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22809018/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-armel.fauhdlc_20090213-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<NCommander> a part of me wants to say yes
<NCommander> But [citation needed] on my part.
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: it's a comparison of a char against -1 which fails
<NCommander> I think chars in general are supposed to be unsigned, I don't remember seeing a case where a signed char didn't toss a warning
<sistpoty|work> NCommander: on all other arches apart form armel and powerpc :P
<NCommander> some compiler backends are picker than others ;-)
<sistpoty|work> heh
<__iron> ScottK: around ?
<AndrewGee> Hey. Still looking for a MOTU to review gpxviewer :) It's an application to look at GPS tracks. Would appreciate a review :) Thanks. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gpxviewer
<ScottK> __iron: Sort of
<__iron> ^^
<__iron> ScottK: pm
<quadrispro> sistpoty|work: hi Stefan, what do you think about syncing/merging new ghc6 from debian?
<ScottK> quadrispro: You know that means you have to rebuild all the rdepends, right?
<sistpoty|work> quadrispro: one day before FF starting a haskell transition? I don't really think that's a good idea
<ScottK> In the right order ....
<quadrispro> eh, I agree with you, I'm just looking at user requests
<quadrispro> bhe, we will do it for jaunty+1
<sistpoty|work> well, if ghc6 only meant support for haskell development, I'd agree, as I have the feeling that haskell devs always cry for the latest version
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: It occurs to you to mention that we did https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/DependencyGraph for KDE build sequencing.  I thought the format might be useful for documenting how you do a Haskell transition.
<sistpoty|work> however there are also some apps in the archive (I assume darcs being the most prominent) which really shouldn't be broken as a result
<quadrispro> ScottK: it looks really useful!
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: Maybe in the future a ghc6-next package with the latest.
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: nice... I tried to make a similar graph some time ago, but I must admit that the haskell world changed a bit and my graph was useless :(
<ScottK> quadrispro: It was really hard to keep track of before.
<ScottK> sistpoty|work: One of the nice things is it's easy to change.  Took me about 5 minutes the first time I updated it.
<sistpoty|work> ScottK: oh, *now* I see it, that's a dot graph... good idea :) (I just used a graphic program directly :/)
<ScottK> It was apachelogger's idea.
<quadrispro> it's really easy to prepare... good
<quadrispro> ScottK: have you got some minutes to spend in a little review?
<ScottK> quadrispro: Not currently.  I'm trying to fix an upstream release I hope to get in before FF.
<quadrispro> ah ok ;)
 * quadrispro going to have dinner
 * sistpoty|work wonders if such a graph could be created automatically with the help of build-rdeps (and maybe a tiny script around it)
<persia> sistpoty|work, Most definitely, although I suspect you'd get better performance parsing a (possibly constructed) apt-cache directly into some data structure, and using that.
<Laney> Can I upload a new version of a package that still sits in binary NEW?
<sistpoty|work> persia: I'm actually out for ease of writing, as I wouldn't create such a diagram more than once per cycle :P
<persia> sistpoty|work, Oh, I was thinking it might be interesting to have a general tool that took a set of source packages as arguments and generated such a graph as part of ubuntu-dev-tools to ease transitions and management for everyone.
<persia> Perhaps with an optional release argument so one could check the impact of an SRU or the like.
<sistpoty|work> persia: sure, why not... but even then, who thinks it's too slow could still send patches :)
<persia> Well, it would be a rewrite.  I could probably create something that constructed an arbitrary apt-cache, and pushed it into some data structure, but I'm not sure I could write the bit that used that to build useful sets, or graphs therefrom.
<sistpoty|work> persia: well, if you'd write such a thing, then I wouldn't need to :P (and also it was just an idea, more in the terms of write s.th. but don't spend more than 10 minutes doing so)
<persia> Well, I was more offering to collaborate :)  I have scripts that generate arbitrary apt-caches and others that parse structured text, so could probably toss that part together quickly (but not before FF).  I'm just not confident with my ability to convert the data structure into something that dot can parse, etc.
<ScottK> persia: From a ghc6 perspective this isn't needed until next release cycle anyway.
<ScottK> So no rush.
<ScottK> I could see other uses though.
<sistpoty|work> heh... /me hopes persia will have forgotten about my idea by then, or at least that I had it so that I don't need to actually write code *g*
<persia> True, but I'd still need someone for the other half.
<persia> sistpoty|work, I think it's a brilliant idea, and I'm not telling you to write code.  I just know I won't get around to writing all of it (although I could write some of it quickly).
<sistpoty|work> heh
<Laney> persia: If you push up a branch people (maybe even me) could assist
<persia> Laney, OK.  What language would be least bad for that?  Personally, I'd prefer make, but could fall back to shell or perl.
<sistpoty|work> anyway, /me calls it a day now and decides to head home... cya
<ScottK> Python probably has the most chance of getting help.
<Laney> No preference, and no real reason it should be one single language if it's modular enough
<Laney> I'd probably use Python
<persia> Right.  Somehow I don't think my branch would be useful :)
<ScottK> persia: Even a working prototype in make or whatever would be helpful.
<persia> ScottK, The problem is mostly that I don't know dot and probably will block completing it on learning it, which would delay things considerably.
<ScottK> OK.
<persia> Would a script that just generated limited textual data recursively from some set of starting points be useful?
<persia> (assuming the textual data to be well-formed and documented).
<ScottK> I would imagine so.
<persia> OK.  That's relatively easy then.  I'll toss up a PoC branch sometime after FF.
<loic-m> I've got a package that doesn't want to get build with asm code anymore
<loic-m> the control file is identical
<persia> It built before?
<loic-m> And debuild checks for nasm/asm... where should I look for to troubleshoot the error?
<loic-m> It builds as version 1.1.2
<loic-m> version 1.2.1 builds, but without assembler support
<loic-m> I figured a way to check (not just timing an encode): 1.1.2 fails to build i386 bin on an amd64 arch, which is expected.
<loic-m> 1.2.1 doesn't fail, which means it doesn't use the asm code
<anakron> HI all
<anakron> ping Laney
<anakron> :)
<persia> loic-m, Are the build scripts the same?
<loic-m> I'm at a loss... Upstream ship with a debian/, and I've got the same pb with their packaging > no asm in the resulting binaries
<persia> I suspect a difference in the build system for the package.
<loic-m> persia: build scripts? What are those?$
<persia> anakron, It's best practice to provide content with pings, like:
<loic-m> you mean configure/make?
<persia> anakron, Hey: I'm reading your ping, and noticed it didn't contain any content.
<persia> loic-m, Yep.
<anakron> :) ok
<anakron> Did you talk with my brother mruiz persia? :)
<persia> I have.
<anakron> i make a mistake persia in all my desktop bugs
<persia> Oops!  Lots of patches to file, I suspect :)
<anakron> i set path to icons instead it's name
<anakron> XD
<anakron> like 4
<anakron> so im changing this
<anakron> some things like icon path
<anakron> and xpm icons
<persia> Remember also not to use an extension for the icons
<anakron> im changing this
<Laney> anakron: hi!
<anakron> you are my mentor
<Laney> \o
<anakron> sorry, but i read it yesterday because i got lots of mails and the one that says it is from 15 days ago
<anakron> :)
<loic-m> persia: There's differences, and some of them (maybe most of them, at least in configure) are related to nasm/yasm, partly for detection (could be the problem) but they go way over my head
<persia> loic-m, That's probably it then.  Might ask upstream.
<Laney> anakron: It's no problem
<Laney> so have you worked on any bugs yet?
<anakron> mmm
<anakron> i made some patches
<anakron> like 0
<loic-m> persia: I'll do that, hopefully they can figure it out
<anakron> ops!
<anakron> like 10
<anakron> but accepted by ubuntu, 3
<anakron> some to upstream
<loic-m> persia: thanks for the advices (I was only looking in debian/)
<anakron> and im repairing some of them now
<Laney> cool
<Laney> ping me for sponsorship on a couple
<anakron> ok
<Laney> I will see if I can find something fun to work on
<slytherin> the new queue size is growing by the hour. :-)
<stefanlsd> FF happens at the end of thursday right? so we got like 24 hours or so?
<directhex> slytherin, you pinged me earlier, can you please remind me why?
<slytherin> stefanlsd: depends on the timezone for FF
<slytherin> directhex: did you get anyone to sponsor your debdiff for moon?
<directhex> slytherin, i think Laney is doing it right now - i realised i have a large itanium box at work & tested that configure & build work with the patch
<Laney> sure am
<slytherin> ok
<stefanlsd> and stuff subscribed with u-u-s is still considered in before FF?
<Laney> I forgot what I was doing and looked at REVU though
 * Laney is absent-minded
<slytherin> stefanlsd: not sure.
<stefanlsd> mm. i think it was like that last FF
<stefanlsd> Laney: can i grab that smstools merge?
<Laney> what merge?
<Laney> (yes)
<stefanlsd> Laney: yeah. k
<chubby> hello
<chubby>  i have an problem with ubuntu 8.10 and network manager within umts
<Gumby> Hi all, I asked this question in #ubuntu and was told I might have a better chance of finding the answer here
<chubby> where i can specify the device file for my umts card?
<Gumby> Does anyone here know what specifies which config files are placed in a packages .conffile locate in /var/lib/dpkg/info/  ?  I am trying to figure this out so a package I am creating does not have a specific file overwritten during a package version upgrade.
<loic-m> persia: the nasm/yasm problem with xvidcore is apparently solved in tatest nasm upstream
<loic-m> http://sourceforge.net/tracker2/?func=detail&aid=2593349&group_id=6208&atid=106208
<persia> Ah.  That's a little harder to pull at this point in the cycle.
<ubottu> Sourceforge bug 2593349 "-v outputs to stderr due to post-2.05.01 change" [Pri: 5,Closed fixed]
<slytherin> loic-m: backport the fix
<slytherin> chubby: This is a developer channel. Please ask in #ubuntu
<loic-m> slytherin: that's out of my league
<chubby> slytherin: i came from there
<slytherin> loic-m: why?
<persia> chubby, You were sent here?
<loic-m> slytherin: because I don't know programming, because I'll have to learn to use a few tools I've not used before (svn for example)
<slytherin> loic-m: git in this case
<slytherin> loic-m: ni any case that is part of the activity you are doing with xvidcore
<loic-m> slytherin: I've actually found the patch, since there are not many commits it was easier than expected. It's at http://repo.or.cz/w/nasm.git?a=commitdiff;h=2186415f017c3bc6886d20c3d878b67453128e6a
<loic-m> slytherin: however, nasm only works for i386, amd64 code in xvidcore needs yasm, and the only information I have is that "latest version from Subversion works" which makes it a bit hard (Ubuntu only has stable version)
<slytherin> loic-m: I can try build on powerpc sometime tomorrow if you create a source package
<loic-m> slytherin: source package for nasm, yasm or xvidcore?
<loic-m> slytherin: xvidcore ppc asm code uses gcc, nothing else, so you wouldn't see any issues
<slytherin> loic-m: whichever package is currently giving trouble
<loic-m> slytherin: xvidcore is giving trouble, because it won't use asm code on i386 and amd64
<loic-m> slytherin: however to build i386 asm you need an i386 arch, to build ia64 asm you need amd64
<slytherin> oh, I think I misunderstood the issue
<loic-m> slytherin: I already have packages at https://launchpad.net/~loic-martin3/+archive/ppa, but they don't have asm enabled and are 2-3 times slower
<loic-m> slytherin: that's ok. Probably will have to wait till Jaunty+1 when we get all new and shinny yasm packages
<slytherin> LOL. Most of the packages held back from Debian testing have suddenly started migrating to testing. I received over 200 mails in debian java mailing list alone. :-D
<persia> Yep.  Squeeze is really active :)
<anakron> ping Laney : hey, i upload a debdiff file https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pgdesigner/+bug/315411
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 315411 in pgdesigner "Application doesn't appear in programs menu" [Low,Triaged]
<ScottK> How about this, an upstream that I get better communications with via LP bugs on the Ubuntu package than I do the upstream mailling list ...
<persia> ScottK, Excellent find.  Foster those.
<Laney> anakron: (looking after I've finished this level on world of goo)
<kpirc> I'm looking for a reviewer for my package "cadabra" on REVU (it's a computer algebra system). Any takers?
<Laney> kpirc: You left it a bit late ;)
<stefanlsd> Adri2000: ping
<kpirc> Laney: It was first uploaded in July last year...
<directhex> [svn-buildpackage] Tagging monodevelop-java (1.9.2-1)
<Laney> :(
<Adri2000> stefanlsd: pong
<stefanlsd> Adri2000: heys. you do the dad stuff right?
<Adri2000> yes
<stefanlsd> Adri2000: have you guys considered a way to notify people about new merges (maybe something they could opt into...)
<Adri2000> bug #118273
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118273 in merge-o-matic "Mail support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/118273
<kpirc> Laney: any chance someone will look at this now? I've been trying for several days to get someone's attention, no luck so far (there should be a proper queue for this).
<Adri2000> stefanlsd: see ^. no new feature will be added to DaD, so if that ever happens, it will be done in MoM
<stefanlsd> Adri2000: kk. thanks for the bug info
<Laney> kpirc: Unfortunately probably not for Jaunty (freeze is tomorrow). Hopefully we will have a better situation for 9.10
<kpirc> Laney: I was hoping the same when the Intrepid freeze was getting close...
<Laney> kpirc: Hassle more earlier is the best way currently :(
<AdamDH> once I have all my files in place, whats the best way to actually build the package? seen a few ways just trying to work out the best way
<Geek`N`Proud> Hi everyone, I would like to know if a bug report I have filed has been written correctly:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/331228
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331228 in ubuntu "HTML shows on dialog when new themes are applied (gnome-appearance) " [Undecided,New]
<Geek`N`Proud> I've never filed a bug with LP before :$
<Geek`N`Proud> it only appears to affect Ubuntu Jaunty.. so is there any way I can mark it as only affecting that build?
<anakron> its not necessary if you say it in the bug report
<anakron> you filed it right
<AdamDH> i take it if I go into the source package and do dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d is the best way to build the package?
<slytherin> AdamDH: best as in easiest?
<AdamDH> slytherin: well I am a new maintainer, just working on some packages, going to put them in my ppa when happy and see what you guys think, just finding it hard sometimes as there seems to be a few ways to go about it, I am at that stage where I want to build my package now I have written the files correctly
<Geek`N`Proud> thanks anakron :)
<Geek`N`Proud> doh :$
<AdamDH> I did pkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -d and it worked correctly also used pbuilder
<xnox> Package I'm working on uses libtool 1.5
<xnox> On my machine i have libtool 2.2.4
<Amaranth> wow
<xnox> Lintian says that libtool is acient =D
<xnox> I'm trying to relibtoolize, but I'm failing so far.
<persia> relibtoolize
<xnox> Any pointers?
<Amaranth> xnox: Is this package from 2002 and never updated or something?
<xnox> Amaranth: Last release was 2 weeks ago. When i questioned them about libtool I got response. "I really don't know what that does...."
<Amaranth> What project is that?
 * xnox wants to physically bash upstream with libtool manual
<xnox> Amaranth: GnomeSword / Xiphos
<Amaranth> oh, I guess 1.5 isn't that old
<Amaranth> I thought it was replaced in dapper but it wasn't until intrepid
<persia> xnox, http://people.debian.org/~keybuk/libtool-updating.html is old, but mostly correct
<xnox> Amaranth: I really don't know when 1.5 was released but I'm not going to put their package up for revu unless I figure out how to fix it.
<persia> Ah, but it's also gone :(
<loic-m> How can I tell pbuilder to use a version of a package in my ppa instead of the one in the repos?
<RAOF> loic-m: Add your PPA to the pbuilder's sources.list
<xnox> persia: thanks. got that up from the way back machine ;-)
<persia> xnox, One of my concerns is that if it's gone, it might have been for a reason.
<loic-m> RAOF: I can't find it. I'm using pbuilder script from ubuntu-dev-tools, and it doesn't ship it, nor does the pbuilder package
<RAOF> loic-m: You'll want to pbuilder login --save-after-login, and edit the /etc/sources.list file in there.
<loic-m> RAOF: thanks, I'll try
<anakron> hi all, again
<loic-m> RAOF: thanks, it worked. At least I know yasm 7.2 isn't new either to allow building xvidcore with i386 asm...
<xnox> persia: ltconfig is no longer needed by/for libtool?
<persia> xnox, I don't know.  I just remembered an email message, and when I dug it up it had that link.
<xnox> Ok, thanks
<AdamDH> Once I have the packages in my ppa how do I go about getting them officaly into ubuntu?
<directhex> is anyone from motu-release about?
<directhex> AdamDH, revu
<Laney> !revu
<ubottu> REVU is a web-based tool to give people who have worked on Ubuntu packages a chance to "put their packages out there" for other people to look at and comment on in a structured manner. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU
<Laney> but it is too late for Jaunty
<AdamDH> Laney so I would have to wait to the next cycle but I can keep them in my ppa to be used for now?
<Laney> yep
<persia> Laney, Technically there are 146 minutes left, but yes, it's awfully tight.
<AdamDH> my first loads of packages, a cross compiler
<Laney> persia: Right. I mean practically, nobody is going to review it in this time
<directhex> ScottK, iulian, either of you about & available?
<AdamDH> Its to close for me! I will wait to the next cycle and get a few people here to look over to make sure I have done things right
<AdamDH> its a steep learning curve but after my first package the rest seemed eaiser
<riot_le> what means 146 Minutes? Minutes till Freeze?
<Amaranth> yeah
<savvas> Can someone give me a hand on how to write a proper changelog for my first merge attempt? They say I'm missing something in the changelog, but I don't see what: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmtp/+bug/315679 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~medigeek/libmtp/bug-315679/annotate/head%3A/debian/changelog
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 315679 in libmtp "Please merge libmtp 0.3.0-1ubuntu3 (main) to 0.3.6-1 from Debian (experimental)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<directhex> riot_le, aye
<riot_le> thats really sad, i told yesterday that there is a Project that needs review of 2 Devs but didnt found one who can take a look at
<anakron> ping Laney : hi, i have one question, how i can apply some patches with quilt
<anakron> because im doing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtpfsgui/+bug/309740 again
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 309740 in qtpfsgui "no menu icon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Laney> anakron: A better (IMO) way to fix that bug is to use dh_link to symlink the icon into /usr/share/pixmaps/
<savvas> anakron: you mean https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems#quilt%20(example%20package:%20xterm) ?
<RAOF> savvas: What they mean is - the merged package should have all the debian/changelog entries from Debian unmodified.  At the end, you add a new "merge" entry.
<riot_le> anyone here can give me a answer to this question: Whats the main problem around the feature freeze time? Are there so much new Projects which want be added to universe or is it more the new versions of existing packages?
<geser> riot_le: if you mean REVU: it's always slow independent of any freeze
<riot_le> geser: no i mean, that anyone is stressed and pissed at FF-Time
<geser> riot_le: after that you need an exception to get new packages or new upstream version (!= bugfix versions) into the archive
<savvas> RAOF: aaaaah, you mean I had to include all the old changelog entries from Debian as well?
<geser> so everyone tries to avoid this paperwork
<RAOF> savvas: Yes, exactly.
<savvas> darn, that was simple - ok, thanks :)
<riot_le> geser: i know, but i think that an exception is much harder to get than the normal process
<persia> riot_le, That's preceisely where reviewers are hard to find rigth now: they are all focusing on their own stuff, and don't want to get exceptions either, so most of the work that would have been scheduled through Monday or so is trying to be done now.
<savvas> RAOF: do I still need the "Merged with Debian" and document all the debian past changes in 0.3.6-1ubuntu1 entry?
<RAOF> savvas: You only document the merge changes - ie: the things that are different from the Debian package.
<savvas> ah goody!
<savvas> I'll get right on to fix this
<RAOF> The merge changelog should be something like: Merge from Debian experimental.  Remaining Ubuntu changes $LIST_OF_CHANGES
<riot_le> persia: sure i understand
<persia> savvas, Well, and document any other changes you make: as long as you're working on a package it's worth checking around to see if there are other useful bugfixes that can be applied.
<savvas> persia: will do! Any new changes I include should go in "Remaining Ubuntu changes" list (with all the other older ubuntu changes) or as a new item?
<RAOF> savvas: New item.
<RAOF> (s)
<savvas> ah so new ones go separately, got it
<AdamDH> why is my clean rule not been ran? http://www.pastebin.ca/1341446
 * persia deprecates pastebin.ca *harder*
<AdamDH> been looking over it for an hour or so cannot see why
<savvas> AdamDH: try using clean:: instead of clean: (I could be wrong though)
<directhex> Laney, if you were me, would you add the merges for the plugin packages to bug 330519?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330519 in monodevelop "The road to Monodevelop 2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330519
<AdamDH> i think it should be a : just looking over the upstream binutils source see how they did the clean
<quadrispro> hi guys! are we already in FF?
<Laney> directhex: if you make it affect those packages sure
<nhandler> quadrispro: Not for a few hours
<persia> 110 minutes
<quadrispro> ok
<AdamDH> any ideas why clean is not been ran http://www.pastebin.ca/1341446 ?
<AdamDH> im out of ideas now
<persia> AdamDH, Could you stick that on paste.ubuntu.com?  I'll take a quick look (but pastebin.ca crashes my browser reliably).
<AdamDH> persia, thanks here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/119843/
<savvas> does it matter if you use spaces instead of tabs in debian/rules?
<xnox> Anyone wants to review a package? =D http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5207 and http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=5225
<persia> savvas, Very much so
<xnox> I'd love to get those into Jaunty =D
 * xnox is so sorry about the timing
<persia> xnox, package names might attract more people (but it may well make no difference at all)
<savvas> AdamDH, that rules file has space characters instead of tabs
<savvas> ah no wait
<savvas> the raw file looks ok, sorry :)
<AdamDH> should be tabs
<persia> AdamDH, I think you just have too many tabs.
<AdamDH> everything else runs tho?
<geser> hmg: Hi, you are responsible for the x2go packaging?
<persia> No ,sometimes it should be tabs, and sometimes it should be spaces.  They have different meanings.
<AdamDH> so I ruled that out
<sven777> would a MOTU be so kind as to review my package?  Thanks in advance!  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lmalinux
<AdamDH> so where do I need spaces and tabs in my rules?
<xnox> Ok here it goes. I'm looking for a sponsor for two packages Xiphos (previously known as GnomeSword) and Sword it selft (backend library). These were produced by Debian/Ubuntu Crosswire Packaging Team. It is a massive improvement over out-of-dated lintian-not-clean packages in the repo.
<hmg> geser: hello, yes - i'm one ov the developers and we are running a repo here: http://www.x2go.org/deb/
<xnox> Xiphos http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/xiphos and Sword http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/sword
<geser> hmg: I know already, riot_le told me
<persia> AdamDH, You need spaces between rule declarations and dependencies, and a *single* tab for each line within a rule.
<hmg> geser: he said, you are looking for the initial orig tar.gz
<ivoks> hi guys
<ivoks> what's the procedure when pulling package from debian, when there's no source in ubuntu? (we didn't merge it yet)
<hmg> geser: but we've no patches applied, because it is the first build - and I thought you'll need to build the sources again, because we won't be the maintainer
<AdamDH> thanks persia will try that
<geser> hmg: yes, a non-nativ package consists of the unmodified upstream tarball (as .orig.tar.gz) and the packaging delta (the whole debian dir) in a diff.gz
<hmg> geser: as we have it in our debian repository - I know
<geser> hmg: ideally the upstream source and the packaging should be separate
<hmg> geser: the problem is, that everybody I've asked told me something different how to contribute a project to ubuntu
<ajmitch> ivoks: just request a sync as usual, I believe
 * ajmitch doesn't know how new packages would be treated with FF upon us
<ivoks> right... i haven't done that in years; i see it didn't change :)
<hmg> geser: I see - so I should redo the packages and put them ... where?
<geser> ivoks: request a sync (+ FF exception as FF starts in a few minutes)
<geser> hmg: a random example from REVU: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/webilder
<geser> hmg: it's always a little bit hard when upstream does also the packaging as both gets easily mixed
<geser> hmg: the .orig.tar.gz is the upstream code as can be download from the upstream homepage
<hmg> geser: do I need to start the rfp again after adding the neew packages/diffs/files?
<geser> hmg: the packager add then the debian dir (with all needed files) and when he builds the source package then dpkg-buildpackage (or debuild) will put all changes (e.g. the debian dir or any needed patches) into the .diff.gz
<geser> hmg: rfp?
<hmg> geser: request for packaging
<geser> hmg: no, as it's an improvement of the current packaging
<AdamDH> clean is working now
<persia> hmg, No.  If you've already filed an RFP, changing your tarballto better match the recommendations only makes it easier for the packager
<hmg> geser: ok, I'll upload the new files and add a notice to the rfp bug
<AdamDH> but where is the correct place to install the source I am doing cd src && $(MAKE) install DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/msp430-binutils but I get dh_compress: Can't cd to debian/msp430-binutils: No such file or directory ?
<hmg> persia: thank you!
<geser> hmg: I've given two packages a quick look, and both need some work on the packages, e.g. the .ex files, remove those you don't need
<geser> hmg: and for x2goclient-gtk please fill the fields in the copyright file
<geser> and also read how the automatic detection of needed libraries works, you shouldn't list them in debian/rules
<hmg> geser: is there a chance of FF except to get enough time for the wanted changes?
<geser> hmg: you can at least try. Independent of it you can work on the packaging and in case it isn't ready for jaunty, you have packages for jaunty+1 and can request a backport to jaunty once they are in (if using -backports is ok for your users)
<quadrispro> bye!
<maxb> AdamDH: what is $(MAKE) evaluating to? I'm not sure you should use $(MAKE) in a debian/rules
<andersk> $(MAKE) is set by make itself.
<maxb> yeah, but will it include extra options ever?
<geser> hmg: do you know already about the Packaging Guide? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<maxb> In which case, passing down magic from the debian buildprocess into the upstream make may not be desirable
<maxb> I can't work out how else AdamDH's $(MAKE) install could end up executing debhelper
<geser> AdamDH: try $(MAKE) -C src install DESTDIR=...
<AdamDH> what would be the correct line?
<AdamDH> I have used that line before and got a deb built with the files inside
<maxb> geser: Would you really expect any different behaviour from -C over cd ?
<geser> maxb: I don't know what happens to $(CURDIR)
<maxb> geser: I would say that $(CURDIR) would be evaluated when the command line is being constructed, anyway
<geser> true, so it shouldn't make a difference
<maxb> AdamDH: pastebin full debian/rules and full buildlog
<hmg> geser: this was an special version for ubuntu - it is still possible to install x2go by using our repo. I had a long talk to some ubuntu members, which requested a lot of changes to get this project fit into ubuntu (no patches to nx, no qt client, no kdelibdependency, ...). There was no time left to do the packaging as you wanted it... so I think, this is gine wrong...
<hmg> geser: but as I said, everybody who wants to install x2go can use our repo - so there is no major problem despite of the special ubuntu version which would fit more in the context of ubuntu
<AdamDH> maxb the rules is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/119843/ where do I find the build log?
<maxb> on the console :-)
<maxb> copy+paste
<maxb> or redirect it
<AdamDH> MAXB: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119854/
<AdamDH> thats the inportant bit the rest is just compile output
<AdamDH> *important
<maxb> uh
<maxb> well your make install obviously isn't installing the stuff there, then
<maxb> so find out why
<AdamDH> what would cause that?
<AdamDH> actually I think that entire line is wrong and CURDIR is not the best thing to do
<AdamDH> I will rewrite it
<savvas> AdamDH: I removed some of the tabs and used spaces were I think they should be used, try it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119855/
<AdamDH> thanks savvas just giving that a go now
<savvas> You had some extra spaces/tabs after "clean:", e.g. "clean:            " - I think that's what made it not run
<AdamDH> the upstream binutils uses something like $(MAKE) -C builddir-single \
<AdamDH> 		CFLAGS="$(CFLAGS)" prefix=$(pwd)/$(d_bin)/usr \
<AdamDH> 		mandir=$(pwd)/$(d_bin)/usr/share/man \
<AdamDH> 		infodir=$(pwd)/$(d_doc)/usr/share/info install so might try something like that
<AdamDH> sorry about the paste
<maxb> AdamDH: having a remove-patch-stamp is a bit nonsensical
<maxb> If anything, remove-patch needs to remove the apply-patch-stamp
<AdamDH> maxb: I might remove the remove patch and the script for that
<AdamDH> some one sugeested I needed to clean the upstream source after I applied my patches so I added that
<maxb> also, "cd $(CURDIR)/" is a rather useless construct :-)
<maxb> your clean target needs to properly clean the package source. However, since (presumably) everything you patch is going to get removed in "rm -rf src" anyway, unapplying the patch is not an issue
<maxb> AdamDH: why are you writing your own packaging from scratch anyway, though?
<maxb> Wouldn't it make far more sense to borrow the packaging system from one of the binutils-some-other-embedded-system packages already in Ubuntu?
<AdamDH> there was nothing close
<AdamDH> so I started from scratch as its a cross compiler
<AdamDH> the binutils allready in utils the rules is about 900 lines and I dont need all those targets
<AdamDH> *ubuntu
<maxb> binutils-avr? binutils-h8300-hms? binutils-m68hc1x? I see three likely candidates
<maxb> binutils-z80. four
<savvas> does anyone remember the link with the bzr branches of ubuntu packages?
<nhandler> savvas: http://package-import.ubuntu.com/
<savvas> great, thanks nhandler :)
<nhandler> You're welcome savvas
<AdamDH> maxb will take a look
<savvas> nhandler: you wouldn't happen to know what is the link http://bazaar.ubuntu.com for?
<maxb> AdamDH: skip the -h8300-hms one, I don't think that's what you're looking for
<nhandler> savvas: I don't know. It might be where they hope to move the branches to. james-w would have more information
<savvas> they sure have some weird files in there :P http://bazaar.ubuntu.com/anacron@bazaar.ubuntu.com/=meta-info/http-blows
<AdamDH> the avr one is what I was after thanks I can use that to improve my rules
<AdamDH> is $(BUILD_TREE) a correct makefile tag?
<AdamDH> maxb: everything seems to work apart from the install part
<maxb> $(BUILD_TREE) is just an ordinary custom variable
<maxb> AdamDH: is this package on revu?
<AdamDH> not yet
<AdamDH> its running configure and make fine
<maxb> please paste a buildlog that includes the malfunctioning install
<AdamDH> you want the entire log?
<maxb> probably easier to give it all that worry about what is and is not useful
<AdamDH> its just running now will pastebin it when its finished
<AdamDH>  pastebinit -i log.txt -f bash seems to be taking its time!
<AdamDH> maxb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119865/
<maxb> I don't think you wanted -f bash :-)
<maxb> It's tried to syntax-highlight it as a shellscript
<AdamDH> i did that one as text as well after bash went wrong
<AdamDH> it you go to the bottom it shows the error
<maxb> oh
<maxb> haha
<maxb> dh_clean
<maxb> You just deleted what you built
#ubuntu-motu 2009-02-19
<savvas> clean works now?
<savvas> that's a huge log :P
<AdamDH> so where do I remove the clean tag?
<savvas> maxb: is the right one dh_clean -k there.. or?
<savvas> AdamDH: in install
<savvas> I think it should be dh_prep or dh_clean -k
<savvas> (still a newbie, don't mind me :P)
<maxb> yes, that's right
<maxb> delete the dh_clean in the build rule too
<AdamDH> thanks will give it a clean
<AdamDH> *go
<AdamDH> even after removing all that I still get that error
<AdamDH> thanks for all the help maxb I got a working package http://paste.ubuntu.com/119875/ there is my rules is that sane?
<AdamDH> and savvas
<savvas> AdamDH: add dh_clean in "clean:"
<savvas> And I think everything else looks good
<AdamDH> would that rule once corrected be considered on the next cycle for inclusion into ubuntu?
<AdamDH> why do some packages use dh_ tags and some do not use any just a standard make and some shell?
<savvas> what do you mean by dh_ tags? dh_* commands?
<AdamDH> dh_* commands sorry
<AdamDH> looking at say binutils source there rules does not have any dh_* tags
<AdamDH> i mean commands
<savvas> AdamDH: I think binutils is GNU utilities, probably it is treated as a special package that doesn't use any debhelper commands
<AdamDH> its a nice rules file tho easy to read
<AdamDH> right one package down time to clean up my gcc rules
<savvas> AdamDH: I like to build mine using cdbs: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~medigeek/%2Bjunk/dcsharp/files/head%3A/debian/
<AdamDH> never really liked cdbs
<savvas> ah, ok :)
<maxb> savvas: every package uses dh_* commands
<maxb> oops
<maxb> AdamDH: ^
<maxb> (or at least 99.9% of them, anyway)
<ScottK> maxb: Note every one.
<ScottK> Note/Not.
<ScottK> It's completely and totally optional just way more trouble to avoid than to use for almost everyone.
<maxb> ok, but the ones that don't are super-rare exceptions
<ScottK> Unfortunately one of the Debian SE Linux maintainers is one of those exceptions.
<savvas> heh
<StevenK> The *vast* majority of source packages use debhelper
<ScottK> Yes.
<maxb> AdamDH: your indentation is a bit odd, better to be standard. you still have that wrong remove-patch logic in there. You've switched to $(PWD) - don't, I'm fairly sure $(CURDIR) is preferred.
<StevenK> Then there's the oddballs that use debstd (isn't that dead yet?), yada (wish it was dead) or by hand
<AdamDH> thanks maxb I will take that into account
<ScottK> StevenK: Manoj has a very nice build system.  It's just, unique, so you have to figure it out.
<StevenK> ScottK: Much like trying to debug kernel-package.
<ScottK> Yes, exactly.
<AdamDH> maxb the binutils does not use dh_* commands
<ScottK> Although for Hardy I had to switch the dault python version in one of his packages and it was suprisingly easy to do.
<maxb> AdamDH: Oh. Indeed it does not. How peculiar
* ScottK changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty Feature Freeze in effect - Announement for Ubuntu Release coming soon - Go fix bugs | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Grab a merge: http://dad.dunnewind.net http://merges.ubuntu.com | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs | next MOTU Meeting: TBD
<AdamDH> maxb: the idea behind producing these packages was to get better support for the msp430 in linux, I started using this controller for some uni projects after been indtroduced to it at work, so I wanted debs so I could hand them to the sys admins to run them on the linux clusters they did not want to do a source install etc
<AdamDH> i actually use a php script to build the packages as well as creating patches
<AdamDH> hopefully after I get debs I can look at windows support using minggw
<savvas> hm...
<savvas> "* Rewriting copyright file in machine-interpretable format."
<savvas> Is eebian preparing for a lintian copyright checker in the future? :)
<savvas> *debian
<savvas> Found this at http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/main/v/vsftpd/vsftpd_2.0.7-2.diff.gz
<savvas> http://paste.ubuntu.com/119890/ - looks nice, almost like a debian/control file hehe
<AdamDH> savvas thats how I do my copyright files
<AdamDH> IMHO its a much nicer formatt
<AdamDH> savvas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/119891/ the {} are replaced using sed
<ScottK> savvas: You noticed the topic change, right?
<savvas> ScottK: yes 10 minutes ago
<savvas> nice job AdamDH, now I'm jealous for not knowing about it earlier :P
<AdamDH> savvas: more info here
<AdamDH> http://wiki.debian.org/Proposals/CopyrightFormat
<savvas> thanks!
<AdamDH> whats it called when I have one package but I want to create a package say msp430 that pulls in all the required packages?
<maxb> a metapackage, but such a metapackage would be unusual and probably unnecessary
* maxb changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty Feature Freeze in effect - Announcement for Ubuntu Release coming soon - Go fix bugs | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Grab a merge: http://dad.dunnewind.net http://merges.ubuntu.com | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs | next MOTU Meeting: TBD
<maxb> (typo fix)
<AdamDH> true as msp430-gcc depends on msp430-binutils and msp430-libc and msp430-gdb and msp430-proxy are optional packages
<AdamDH> thanks any way maxb was trying to find some information on them
<superm1> ScottK, what does bug 320915 got to do with cdbs?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in cdbs "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<ScottK> superm1: I need to set --without-arts in kde.mk or a bunch of KDE 3 apps will fail configure now.
<superm1> ScottK, ah that would do it.
<superm1> but that begs another question.  why are there a bunch of kde3 apps still in the archive?
<superm1> i thought things transitioned to kde4?
<ScottK> We have a KDE4 desktop, but there's lots of stuff that hasn't transitioned/there is no KDE equivalent for.
<ScottK> Our goal for this release (which we may or may not make) is no KDE3 on the CD.
<superm1> ah
<ScottK> For reference, last I checked gtk1.2 was still in the archive ....
<tonyyarusso> If I made an extremely tiny (~20 lines of code) feature addition to Pidgin, is taht something I could get included in Ubuntu directly, or would I have to get it acceptied upstream first?
<ScottK> You'd have to ask the Desktop Team.
<tonyyarusso> Aha, all righty.
 * tonyyarusso hopes I can clean it up enough by tomorrow to try
<dholbach> good morning
<slytherin> we are still few hours away from FF, right?
<ScottK> slytherin: See /topic
<slytherin> my mistake
<ScottK> No problem.
<ScottK> I was suprised slangasek pulled the trigger as early as he did too.
<slytherin> I files a sync bug in about an hour ago thinking that FF was still away. And I was planning to do another merge.
<ScottK> FFe are generally pretty liberal to start.
<ScottK> If you have a good reason for them, perhaps you should ask.
<slytherin> I will first check if the merge could really be a sync. And then file the bug accordingly.
<persia> So I fell asleep 90 minutes before FF, while the test-builds were still running for three sync requests I was trying to sponsor.  What's the best way to request exceptions for these?
 * persia realises everyone who might have an opinion is probably asleep, having been awake at FF.
<didrocks> morning o/
<Milyardo> Good morning
<geser> good morning
<dholbach> hi geser
<geser> Hi dholbach
<Laibsch> FF in effect?  I guess, I'll switch my main system to Jaunty one of these days.
<slytherin> Laibsch: you haven't already? :-D
<Laibsch> no, of course not
<Laibsch> I need a working computer
<Laibsch> without too much hassle
<Laibsch> Is there a debvscript similar to dget but for locally available files that will copy the dsc, tar and diff to $PWD and optionally unpack the source?
<Laibsch> slytherin: actually, I'm still on hardy.  I usually skip one release.
<stefanlsd> Adri2000: Do you know if mom or dad stuff is available in xml or csv or some format?
<persia> Laibsch, dget file:/// ...
<Laibsch> persia: great, thank you!
 * Laibsch is looking for feedback on the packaging quality of http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/p/pybugz/pybugz_0.6.11-1.dsc
<Laibsch> I particularly am not too sure that two binaries in /usr/bin is the right thing to do
<Laibsch> pybugz is just one single python script.  it can be used to interface bugzilla from the command line
<\sh> moins
<ziroday> Is there a way to see recently uploaded packages/updates?
<soren> ziroday: There's a mailing list where every upload is announced.
<soren> Search for jaunty-changes.
<ziroday> soren: awesome, thanks!
<soren> ziroday: Sure. :)
<\sh> ziroday: dennis kaarsemaker is also providing some rss feeds...
<\sh> ziroday: e.g. http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuChanges <- consolidated rss feed for all distro release uploads/changes
<ziroday> \sh: ooh that loos neat too, thanks!
<soren> \sh: Ah, thanks for the link. I was searching for that a couple of days ago, but my Google-Fu wasn't strong enough.
<\sh> soren: hehe..I just remembered that dennis is da man for rss feeds of *-changes
<ziroday> hmm any idea why the change to xserver-xorg-video-ati says its version 1:6.11.0-1ubuntu1 but https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/2009-February/004829.html says its 1:6.10.99.0-1ubuntu1?
<ziroday> err in http://feeds.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuChanges its says its at 1:6.11.0-1ubuntu1
<slytherin> ziroday: trust the mailing list
<ziroday> slytherin: yeah, thought as much :)
<AndrewGee> Hey. Still looking for a MOTU to review gpxviewer :) It's an application to look at GPS tracks. Would appreciate a review :) Thanks. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gpxviewer
<persia> AndrewGee, Be aware that FeatureFreeze for Jaunty has passed, so reviewers may be light on the ground until close to ArchiveOpen for jaunty+1
<savvas> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libboost-filesystem-dev: Depends: libboost-dev (= 1.34.1-15ubuntu1)
<savvas> (jaunty)
<Adri2000> stefanlsd: there is dad.dunnewind.net/tomerge-$component, and same for MoM
<ScottK> savvas: In main we transitioned to boost1.35 and boost (1.34) and boost1.35 are not coinstallable.  Whatever is still build-dep/depends on boost needs to move to boost1.35.
<savvas> oh ok
<savvas> ScottK: I shouldn't file a bug about it, right?
<directhex> DktrKranz, are you about?
<ikonia> directhex: sorry my whole client crashed a minute ago
<directhex> ikonia, sounds like you're enjoying pidgin
<ikonia> it's normally fine, today it's just gone on a bender
<ScottK> savvas: You should figure out which package needs changed.
<ScottK> savvas: Then let a developer know about (a bug is a good way).
<savvas> ok
<ScottK> savvas: Even better, would be to change the build-dep/depends on the package, make a debdiff, and subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors.  Then the odds of it getting fixed go up by a couple of orders of magnitude.
<directhex> ScottK! you're motu-release aren't you?
<ScottK> I am.
<savvas> on my way!
<directhex> ScottK, if you were me, would you post merge debdiffs for packages related to 330519 (updates for the monodevelop-java and monodevelop-database packages already in the archive) via the same bug number, or open fresh bugs?
<stefanlsd> Adri2000: thanks. thats great!
<directhex> bah
<directhex> BUG 330519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330519 in monodevelop "The road to Monodevelop 2.0" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330519
<ScottK> directhex: Every time I think I understand how to use Launchpad in this case I get told I'm wrong.  I'm not the best guy to ask.  Myself, I'd use the same bug.
<directhex> ScottK, then i think i will too. at least you made me giggle :)
<ScottK> directhex: If you've got a limited set of packages that need FFe though, you'll want to ask for that sooner rather than later.
<directhex> ScottK, yes, i know. hence why i was talking to DktrKranz and sistpoty about it a couple of days before FF
<directhex> ScottK, and i decided against making bad merges last night when exhausted, in favour of missing FF & getting it right
<directhex> so i should get that covered later today
<ScottK> Sounds good.
<directhex> until bug 330440 is closed, it'll suck, though. but from what i hear bug 330440 plays hell with tomboy & f-spot too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330440 in mono-addins "Please sync mono-addins 0.4-3 (main) from Debian experimental (main)." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330440
<stefanlsd> Adri2000: is mom the authoritive source of this file? I mean does dad get it from mom?
<Adri2000> stefanlsd: no, both MoM and DaD generate these files on their own. but I'd note that the idea comes from DaD, and that it was later implemented in MoM :)
<stefanlsd> Adri2000: nice :)  is anyone considered more current or authoritive?
<Adri2000> you mean, any of DaD and MoM?
<savvas> ScottK: about boost - all metapackages in boost 1.34 should be moved to 1.35?
<stefanlsd> Adri2000: yeah, between DaD and MoM
<savvas> ScottK: Nevermind, I'll take a closer look between the two versions
<Laney> directhex: sync is acked now \o/
 * Laney chief string puller
<directhex> Laney, sweet
<Adri2000> stefanlsd: MoM is the official tool initially developed and still hosted by Canonical, DaD is community developed. now that MoM is free (it was not at the beginning), DaD features are being merged into MoM and DaD will disappear eventually
<directhex> Laney, see, i don't need to become MOTU, not when i have access to several ;)
<Laney> heh
<Laney> I just asked super seb
<directhex> Laney, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<stefanlsd> Adri2000: ok. great. thanks for the info.
<Laney> :>
<Adri2000> stefanlsd: see https://code.launchpad.net/~adri2000/merge-o-matic/dev/+merge/572 about merging the comments feature into MoM. when MoM has comments I think we will stop DaD (as it's the main thing missing currently)
<nhandler> dholbach: Are you going to be serving on the MC until we hold an election? Or will we just have 4 people on the council temporarily?
<geser> nhandler: only 4 MC members
<huats> AndrewGee: Are youa round ?
<loic-m> I've got a FFe for xvidcore, sadly my ppa was too slow yesterday to allow me to test yesterday evening, and I didn't want to upload the diff.gz before I was sure it was ok
<loic-m> it's at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xvidcore/+bug/306399
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 306399 in xvidcore "New upstream version available (1.2.1)" [Undecided,New]
<loic-m> Can motu-release or MOTU tell me if the FFe is filled ok?
<laszlok_work> dholbach: ping
<geser> loic-m: is the FFe documented somewhere? didn't see it mentioned in the bug nor in the new changelog
<c_korn> need all packages that await a REVU a FFE bug report to be processed?
<loic-m> geser: it wasn't supposed to be an FFe, it just took too long yesterday and I had trouble uploading to Launchpad ppa (which also took longer than expected to build, and just kept telling me they were going to be build in 1 min. for like one hour or more..)
<geser> c_korn: you need a FFe when you want it finally uploaded (when it has two advocates), practically nearly nobody won't do reviews for packages without a FFe so you need to do it in parallel (find advocates and get a FFe)
<geser> loic-m: if you have now a FFe for xvidcore please mention it in the changelog, so it can be easily checked by those who accept the uploads
<c_korn> geser: can I just change the needs-packaging bug reports into FFe or do I have to setup special bug reports?
<c_korn> (following this wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess)
<loic-m> geser: I'll reupload then
<geser> c_korn: please turn the needs-packaging bug into a FFe or add the missing info for a FFe and subscribe motu-release. That way all the infomation is in one bug and not scattered across several bugs
<ScottK> c_korn: The answer for an FFe on a new package is virtually always no.  There needs to be a really good reason.
<geser> loic-m: updating the diff.gz in the bug should be enough
<geser> loic-m: no need to do a rebuild on PPA just for an additional line in the changelog
<loic-m> Is aline like that in the changelog ok? : * FFe request : New upstream release (LP: #306399);
<loic-m> s/aline/a line/
<geser> yes
<loic-m> geser: thanks a lot
<c_korn> ScottK: so it is not worth asking for? (updated package would be scilab)
<ScottK> c_korn: Generally not.  Part of the reason is that as we get later in the release cycle the people who are archive admins have other stuff they need to be focused on.
<c_korn> ok, then I will wait for 9.10. thanks
<ScottK> c_korn: Last cycle I think we said yes to reuploading packages that were rejected out of New after FF and one case where it was part of a development spec for Intrepid.
<ScottK> c_korn: Personally, if it's a package that makes Ubuntu work on more hardware (we have some of those I think), I'd be willing to consider that also.
<c_korn> well scilab is a numerical math application :P has nothing to do with hardware
<loic-m> geser: done
<geser> looks good, now you need to wait
<ScottK> c_korn: Have you considered trying to get it into Debian?
<RainCT> Heya
<c_korn> there are already open bug reports for it. jeuclid is in debians new queue which has been frozen due to the new release
<RainCT> How was the pre-FF sprint? :)
<ScottK> c_korn: OK, well I think it might be worth considering getting it into Debian and then it would auto sync into Ubuntu for the next release.
<ScottK> There's a Debian Science team that you could probably work with on it (you may know this already, I realize).
<c_korn> I am member of the debian-science team
<ScottK> Excellent.
<c_korn> I also already ported the patches back to debian that were required for ubuntu
<dholbach> laszlok_work: pong
<ScottK> Personally I think it's better to maintain packages that you have an interest in in Debian as many more people will benifit.  The now generally if i do a new package it enters through Debian.
<laszlok_work> dholbach: do you have time to upload a new jokosher? :) https://launchpad.net/jokosher/0.11/0.11
<dholbach> laszlok_work: we're in Feature Freeze now, but I'll take a look and care of it - just not this week - I'll add it to my list, OK?
<ScottK> laszlok_work: We're past feature freeze.
<laszlok_work> dholbach: k thanks
<c_korn> ScottK: ok, then I will keep the package in a PPA and wait for debian to release it. then I will push the sync bug report again. the jaunty milestone can also be removed from the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/scilab/+bug/272264
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/272264/+text)
<ScottK> c_korn: I'll take care of it.  Sorry it didn't work out better.
<c_korn> k, thanks
<ScottK> c_korn: Looking at the bug, this isn't a new package is it?
<ScottK> When you were discussing REVU, I thought this was a new package.
<c_korn> it is a new release
<c_korn> scilab-4 is in the repositories
<c_korn> but it is also not a sync because the package is also not in debian. it is just build in a PPA
<ScottK> So the intent is to keep that and add scilab-5?
<c_korn> it is an update for scilab. was it wrong to upload it to REVU? I thought all packages that do not come from debian or packages are completely new must go there first. sorry if I did it wrong
<ScottK> It's not completely new.
<ScottK> It's an upgrade of an existing package.
<ScottK> Generally we don't use REVU for that.
<ScottK> I would suggest talk to mok0 about it and see if he's interested in pursuing a feature freeze exception.
<ScottK> For an upgrade to an existing package if it's been well tested and there's a MOTU to look after the package, that's not so hard to get.
<c_korn> ok, but scilab-5 still depends on jeuclid also is not in ubuntu,yet. (I requested a REVU)
<c_korn> +which
<ScottK> Which makes it harder.
<ScottK> Personally, if mok0 tells me this is important from a science perspective, I'd be inclined to at least consider it.
<savvas> ScottK: boost1.35 and boost1.37 and their binary packages can co-exist installed?
<ScottK> savvas: I haven't actually checked 1.35 and 1.37.  boost (1.34) and boost1.35 cannot.
<savvas> ok I think I found the culprit, boost1.35 was missing a few "Provides:", testing a ppa build now
<AndrewGee> huats_: Hi. You asked if I was around.
<huats_> AndrewGee: I did indeed !
<huats_> :)
<AndrewGee> :)
<savvas> arts is for sound right?
<broonie> Yes, though I thought that was KDE3 only.
<ScottK> savvas: Yes.  We are trying to remove it from the archive right now.
<ScottK> As broonie says, it's KDE4 only.
<ScottK> 4/3
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> I'm looking at bug 328932 - logically it shouldn't affect x11 and opengl of libsdl1.2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328932 in libsdl1.2 "X11 driver not configured with OpenGL" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328932
<ScottK> IIRC whoever tried to extract the need for arts from libsdl had some unfortunate side effects.
<ScottK> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RemoveArts
<savvas> ScottK: is it normal for boost1.35 to fail in PPA?
<savvas> ...failed updating 224 targets... // ...skipped 12 targets... // ...updated 11 targets... // make: *** [build-stamp] Error 1 // dpkg-buildpackage: failure: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<ScottK> savvas: No.
<ScottK> savvas: What PPA?
<savvas> the only thing I've changed is debian/control, to add the 'Provides:'
<savvas> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22876525/boost1.35_1.35.0-8ubuntu3_1.35.0-8ubuntu4.diff.gz
<savvas> warning! it's a huge log file
<savvas> ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/ppa
<savvas> ScottK: oops sorry, wrong link: https://edge.launchpad.net/%7Emedigeek/+archive/ppa/+build/875553/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.boost1.35_1.35.0-8ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<bddebian> Heya gang
<ScottK> savvas: I'm not sure what to tell you.  I uploaded a boost1.35 fix yesterday and it built fine.
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<sistpoty|work> damn, looks like FF was announced just too early, so that I'll need a FFe now myself? *G*
<savvas> ScottK: ok, I'll try it locally
<sistpoty|work> ScottK, DktrKranz: bug #331583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331583 in ubuntu "FFe for new package FAUmachine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331583
<kirkland> geser: Koon: are both of you guys around?
<kirkland> geser: Koon: i'm looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oscache/+bug/252318
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 252318 in ehcache "Please move back to universe (was: move to multiverse)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Koon> yep
<slytherin> Does anyone know any particular reason why ubuntu-restricted-extras has direct dependency on libdvdread3 libmp3lame0?
<Koon> kirkland: afaict it's a big mess of stuff half in universe half in multiverse
<Koon> like with source in multiverse and binaries in universe
<Koon> kirkland: since they tend to build-dep on each other, they need to move at the same time.
<Koon> kirkland: geser had a look at it too, maybe he can confirm
<kirkland> Koon: thanks.
<geser> kirkland: yes, I'm around
<kirkland> geser: can you confirm that all of (ehcache, libhibernate3-java, libswarmcache-java, oscache) are all ready to move to universe?
<kirkland> geser: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oscache/+bug/252318 fyi
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 252318 in ehcache "Please move back to universe (was: move to multiverse)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<geser> kirkland: I've checked the build-dependencies and the runtime dependencies from the affected package and they're either already in main or universe (or one of the affected packages)
<kirkland> geser: :-)
<Koon> as for "freeness", they are all in debian main, so they should be alright
<kirkland> Koon: right-o
<geser> kirkland: should I add the debian version where the packages moved from contrib to main to the bug?
<kirkland> geser: hey, that would be nice, sure
<slytherin> Does anyone know any particular reason why ubuntu-restricted-extras has direct dependency on libdvdread3 and libmp3lame0?
<geser> kirkland: added to the bug, anything else missing?
<kirkland> geser: nope, i think we're good.
<kirkland> geser: i'm processing shortly
<geser> kirkland: could you also "fix" bug 323863?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323863 in libjdic-java "Please move package to universe" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323863
<kirkland> geser: sure
<loic-m> Which files do I need to look at when provding a diff of the symbols for a new version of a library?
<geser> I didn't use it myself yet, but probably the output of check-symbols
<geser> it's in ubuntu-dev-tools
<loic-m> geser: thanks
<slytherin> what is the way to unsubscribe someone else from a bug?
<geser> slytherin: you can't (unless it's a team you're part of)
<slytherin> there is no way? not even possible by asking a lp admin?
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: IIRC, a similar request was made for Intrepid. Which benefit does it provide for Jaunty?
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: hm? there wasn't a request for intrepid in regards to faumachine, as it did have some copyright problems back then
<geser> slytherin: opening a question against LP might work but I guess you will be faster by asking the person or team to unsubscribe themselves
<slytherin> that is what I just did. :-)
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: oh, I probably confused with another piece of software then
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: well, I had the idea to use faumachine for cd testing purposes... (which I still think would be a good use of it)
<DktrKranz> I don't know upstream project at all, could you summarize very briefly about it?
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: sure... I'll try to be brief. FAUmachine is a virtual machine like qemu, however it comes with fault injection capabilities and a rich testing framework
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: and lots of examples, like installing ubuntu 7.10 (provided that you've got the iso at hand)
<DktrKranz> I see, so it could be useful for QA purposes such as stres-testing for SRUs, or similar?
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: rather for iso testing... e.g. checking if lvm+raid still works with the newest daily
<kirkland> geser: Bug #323863 : done ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 323863 in libjdic-java "Please move package to universe" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/323863
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: sounds cool :)
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: basically anything a user could type/click can be automated with faumachine (w.o. need to mess with the iso at all)
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: so it is almost ready for upload, isn't it?
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: yes, the problem that stresses me more atm is that I'm trying to dist-upgrade my office laptop to jaunty straight from hardy, which seems to be a very bad idea *g*
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: others than that (I do want to do a final test with jaunty), it's ready for upload
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: sounds good, I'll comment it on the bug ;)
<DktrKranz> and good luck with hardy -> jaunty
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: thanks! :)
<geser> kirkland: did you also moved the libjdic-java source from multiverse to universe? (or is just LP laggy?)
<slytherin> geser: any idea how good is openjdk-6-jre on amd64?
<kirkland> geser: hmm
<geser> slytherin: I don't use any java apps, so I can't tell
<kirkland> geser: seems it's already there
<kirkland> geser: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libjdic-java/+bug/323863/comments/4
<geser> kirkland: just saw it too
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 323863 in libjdic-java "Please move package to universe" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<geser> so it was just LP a little bit behind
<slytherin> I hope all these move to universe activities is not giving any chance to soyuz for eating packages.
<loic-m> does anyone has Jaunty installed or in a vm?
<loic-m> I'm trying to run : check-symbols xvidcore
<loic-m> it works on Intrepid, but fails on Jaunty
<loic-m> "package doesn't exit : libxvidcore"
<slytherin> loic-m: I have jaunty installed.
<loic-m> I think pb is on my side actually
<loic-m> works if I don't have my ppa in source.list, doesn't work with it
<loic-m> that's realy strange
<slytherin> loic-m: I am getting this - No matching binary files found in «/var/cache/pbuilder/result».
<lfaraone> Hi, would changing a new feature upstream added to be on by default when a package is installed require a FFE if implemented after FF?
<loic-m> Which means I'd need to build it in Jaunty, not just on my ppa?
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: maybe you'd just want readelf -s <sharedobjectinpackage> | sort?
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: (for all shared objects contained in the package)
<loic-m> sistpoty|work: i'm not sure I'd be able to tell which file is a sharedobject
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: shared objects live in /usr/lib (or /lib) and end with .so ;)
<loic-m> I've been on xvidcore since monday, my brain is going to short off soon
<slytherin> lfaraone: imo, yes
<loic-m> sistpoty|work: i don't really understand. Do you mean I install the new version, check what files it puts in /usr/lib and run readelf -s on them?
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: yes, and the same for the old version... (you don't even need to install it, dpkg -x <deb> somedirectory will extract the contents to somedirectory)
<loic-m> sistpoty|work that sound really interesting. Can I just do that from my current Intrepid?
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: yes
<loic-m> sistpoty|work thanks a lot
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: no problem
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: eventually, you'll want to modify the output of readelf -s a little bit afterwards... the interesting bits are the symbol names and symbol versions (the other stuff can be ignored)
<lfaraone> slytherin: Ok.
<lfaraone> slytherin: (currently the application acts oddly with the feature turned off)
<lfaraone> slytherin: (and the feature is already in jaunty)
<slytherin> lfaraone: then do you need new upstream version for that? Can't you just change package in jaunty to turn on the feature by default?
<lfaraone> slytherin: currently the upstream is in a feature freeze as well, in the RC1 stage.
<lfaraone> slytherin: so we theoretically can import all of the new upstream versions, since all changes after what's currently in jaunty should be bugfixes.
<loic-m> sistpoty|work: do you think I just need to run readelf -s on -dev libraries only, and is doing it for one arch sufficient?
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: the actual shared object should be in the lib* package, the -dev package only contains the link
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: and yes, one arch is ok
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: oh, and as I've just looked at the output of readelf -s myself, please filter out undefined symbols (those marked as UND)
<loic-m> sistpoty|work: thanks a lot. Actually it helped me see I need to update the packaging
<loic-m>  sistpoty|work http://paste.ubuntu.com/120195/ is that the desired output for attaching to bug 306399 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306399 in xvidcore "New upstream version available (1.2.1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306399
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: almost... can you filter out these columns: "35: 00000000000114b0  4363"?
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: the interesting bits are actually: did a symbol vanish which was there before
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: if it just changed in size, but is still there, that's not a problem
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: granted, in this case it's easy enough to spot in that output as well that no symbol disappeared ;)
<loic-m> sistpoty|work: I'll do that
<sistpoty|work> loic-m: thanks!
<stefanlsd> Does anyone know where the colors for MoM are documented?  http://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html     - so the red, or dark / light green?
<sistpoty|work> stefanlsd: not too sure, but it could be Priority from debian/control
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: just to improve my knowledge, is there something I should read about library management/symbol handling?
<stefanlsd> sistpoty|work: aah. yeah. i think you're right. will check
 * Laney hunts for motu-sru
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: the library packaging guide is always a good read... also iirc there's an annotated log from the library packaging session in the wiki (but I forgot where)
<DktrKranz> sistpoty|work: ELF internals are a good candidate too?
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: haven't read that myself yet, so no idea
<sistpoty|work> DktrKranz: but it sounds interesting :)
<DktrKranz> heh
<stefanlsd> sistpoty|work: yeah, in 0-5.  [ "unknown", "required", "important", "standard", "optional","extra" ]
<sistpoty|work> ScottK, iulian: any opinions on bug #331583? (I'm about to leave the office, and would like to upload it once I'm home, so please, please, please *g*)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331583 in ubuntu "FFe for new package FAUmachine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331583
<directhex> hello sistpoty|work. i'm gonna prepare merges for the new versions of the 2 monodevelop plugins currently in the archive, and attach to that MD2 bug. okay?
<iulian> sistpoty|work: Accepted.
<sistpoty|work> iulian: thanks a lot!
<sistpoty|work> directhex: sure thing
<iulian> No problem, I'd like to see that in Jaunty.
<sistpoty|work> :)
 * sistpoty|work heads home now
<sistpoty|work> cya
<slytherin> can any of the motu release team members take a look at bug 331392?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331392 in libdvdnav "[FFE] Please sync libdvdnav 4.1.3-3 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331392
<slytherin> don't bother. someone synced it already. :-)
<geser> slytherin: on a quick look, it looks like a bugfix release, so you don't need a FFe
<slytherin> geser: better safe than sorry. :-) anyway it was just synced when I added last comment.
<slytherin> got to go. sleepy now.
<savvas> hm.. mplayer is using svn now, the stable releases are marked outdated
<hyperair> asac: bug #248705 -- you asked me to ping you if nothing happened after two weeks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248705 in evolution-data-server "Evolution Exchange does not authenticate to Exchange servers with a relative path in the form action, e.g. "owaauth.dll"" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/248705
<Laibsch> Does "pbuilder-dist sid create" work successfully for anyone? http://rafb.net/p/F1VUwD66.html
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> Laibsch: IIRC the one on Hardy is broken.  Try hardy-backports for a newer one.
<Laibsch> ScottK: Hehe, you're assuming now.
<Laibsch> Although not without reason
<Laibsch> But I was trying the backports version
<ScottK> Making an educated guess.
<ScottK> OK, then I don't know.
<Laibsch> I'm wondering if maybe there's something cached from a previous run
<ScottK> The one I used that worked was the intrepid one.  The hardy-backports one is newer, so it may have been rebroken.
<ScottK> Check your .pbuilderrc
<Laibsch> Thanks for trying
 * Laibsch has no .pbuilderrc
<geser> what about /etc/pbuilderrc?
<ScottK> directhex: If a package needs to have itself installed to build the source, I'd consider that a bug.
<geser> as I wonder why it tries to access PPAs
<directhex> ScottK, i'm inclined to agree. i want to better understand WHY it's the way it is
<directhex> ScottK, it would be much easier to do it if i could pbuilder it, which means MD 1.9.2 would need to be in universe ;)
<ScottK> directhex: I'm certainly not going to ack something that does that without a lot of convincing there is no other way.  Consider how that affects bootstrapping a new arch.
<ScottK> directhex: Use pbuilder login and play with it in an open chroot.
<geser> directhex: what about adding your PPA to your pbuilder?
<directhex> ScottK, it's not a circular dep - it's a plugin needing the main app
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> I misread your comment then.
<directhex> ScottK, and it's arch:all too, so no bootstrap question ;)
<ScottK> We don't do binary uploads in Ubuntu.
<directhex> ScottK, but i'd like to remove the issue if i can, since it's a PITA to work on
<ScottK> OK.
<directhex> ScottK, my DSL is misbehaving today, doesn't help
<directhex> oh... my... ***
<directhex> ScottK, you want to hear it?
<ScottK> OK
<directhex> http://paste.debian.net/28773/
<savvas> isn't that bash scripting? debian/rules accept bash?
<directhex> savvas, debian/rules is a makefile. it understands gnu make stuffs
<RAOF> Hurray for single-buttocked build-systems.
<savvas> directhex: ok, but I mean that, as far as I know, this command is bash, not sh-compatible: [ ! -f Makefile ] || /usr/bin/make clean
<savvas> I'm probably wrong though :P
<RAOF> savvas: Each tab-indented line of a makefile is run in a shell.
<geser> savvas: which part of the line should be not sh?
<directhex> ScottK, so, erm... ideas? now i see why meebey swears so much about MD packaging
<savvas> geser: nothing, my bad - I think it was "[[ ... ]]" that sh couldn't use
 * savvas tries
<directhex> my word, a Wulfie
<Lucas_Smithen> directhex: Normally a Wulfie. From 3-5 on Thursdays a Lucas_Smithen
<directhex> which one works for Transgaming?
<Lucas_Smithen> both
<Lucas_Smithen> :)
<directhex> hm, 4 years since we last spoke. how time flies
<Lucas_Smithen> has it really been that long?
<Lucas_Smithen> wow
<Lucas_Smithen> so how have you been?
<Laibsch> http://rafb.net/p/KzufcV72.html is my /etc/pbuilderrc, geser, please excuse the belated response
<Laibsch> I guess that answers the PPA question
<directhex> busy
<Laibsch> Anything incorrectly set?
<Lucas_Smithen> i hear that
<geser> Laibsch: try setting COMPONENTS="main" as Debian doesn't have the other components and try again
<savvas> hm.. boost1.35 fails to build in PPA: https://launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/ppa/+build/875552/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-amd64.boost1.35_1.35.0-8ubuntu4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<savvas> I've built it successfully on my machine, but not in PPA
<ScottK> directhex: I have tried very hard and so far succeeded in avoiding knowing how this mono stuff works.
<directhex> ScottK, it's makefile-fu, not mono-fu
<directhex> ScottK, i have a nasty hack. i want to discuss it with meebey
<ScottK> Ok.
<geser> savvas: your local build was also with python3 installed?
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> geser: I don't think so, let me check
<geser> savvas: the build looks for python 2.4 headers (see the gcc call before the the python errors) but only python2.{5,6}-dev is installed
<ScottK> I wonder if this is caused by all the python uploads yesterday and today.
<ScottK> I uploaded a revised boost1.35 yesterday morning to the archive and it worked out fine.
<geser> ScottK: you seem to be right, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-defaults (see the 2.5.4-0ubuntu1 upload)
<savvas> ScottK, geser: I'll try and rebuild it now that I've upgraded
<savvas> I mean locally
<geser> savvas: I guess you need to patch it to build against python 2.5 instead of python2.4
<savvas> geser: you're a life-saver :)
<savvas> I'll try it in a couple of minutes, but it takes a while to build
<ScottK> I just tested and libboost1.35-dev is still installable, so this isn't a crisis.
<ScottK> It's not going to break any other builds.
<geser> but should be fixed for jaunty anyway
<fransman> savvas: question ... are you moving well with flumotion ?
<davromaniak> I would like to know if anybody here knows python-apt
<ajmitch> davromaniak: it depends on what you need to do with it
 * ajmitch hasn't used it for awhile, but was able to use it to install some packages
<savvas> fransman: unfortunately, no reply from the maintainer yet about it - feel free to take over the one I've created if you wish :)
<davromaniak> ajmitch: I would like to do a thing pretty simple
<davromaniak> a basic text export of upgradable packages
<davromaniak> I know "apt-get upgrade -s | grep "^Inst" | awk {'print $2'}" does the trick, but I searching an other way to do it
 * ajmitch would guess that there's something in apt.cache that would give you that info
<davromaniak> ok
<ajmitch> cache = apt.Cache()
<ajmitch> you can iterate over cache as a dictionary of packages
<davromaniak> ok
<ajmitch> davromaniak: ah, each package in that dict has an isUpgradable property
<davromaniak> ok
<Laibsch> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Using%20packages%20from%20other%20distributions is great, but it kind of skips over how to actually get that .changes file.  I opened question 51583 for that.
<Laibsch> Maybe you want to include a link to http://oss.leggewie.org/ppa-upload-hardy which does make all this a one-line operation.
<Laibsch> cprov: I see you are the one to last edit above page, maybe you want to update it again?
<ScottK> Laibsch: We have nothing to do with Launchpad here.  We just use it.  Try #launchpad.
<Laibsch> ScottK: Understood and I thought which channel would be best for this
<Laibsch> I think a large amount of the users of PPA would hang around here
<ScottK> It's really ot
<Laibsch> Then let's not make it worse by discussing it.  If cprov had felt motivated to make the change if I had contacted him in #launchpad, but doesn't feel an inclination to do it because I did it here, well foobar.  I'm not gonna run around offering something that makes other ppl's life easier.
<Laibsch> OT warning duely noted
<directhex> ScottK, i have a new debdiff which removes the need for the package deps installed before debuild works
<ScottK> directhex: Good.  I don't have time to look at it for sponsoring just now though.
<savvas> A lot of game packages are affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/328932
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 328932 in libsdl1.2 "X11 driver not configured with OpenGL" [High,Triaged]
<directhex> DktrKranz, pang! monodevelop's ready for a proper look from those sexy motu-release people now
<ScottK> superm1: Is 328932 a consequence of the upload you sponsored that got rid of arts?   ^^^
<Laibsch> geser: It was indeed the COMPONENTS setting.  Thanks.
<Laibsch> bug 331806
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331806 in pbuilder "better handling of building for ubuntu and debian on the same host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331806
<savvas> woohoo! lpia boost1.35 built successfully: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22888973/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-lpia.boost1.35_1.35.0-8ubuntu4~ppajaunty1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<DktrKranz> directhex, am I sexy? brrrr :)
<directhex> DktrKranz, had a chance to try it out from my ppa yet? i haven't uploaded the plugins there though
<directhex> did i mention it's awesome? :p
<DktrKranz> directhex, not yet, I'll probably have some tomorrow night
<directhex> DktrKranz, do you want me to file any FFe request paperwork beyond what i have?
<RAOF> Time to merge evo# and file some FFe paperwork.
<DktrKranz> directhex, a list of changes (even if huge!) is welcome
<savvas> what's FFe?
<savvas> I've seen it so many times these last 2-3 days
<directhex> the upstream changelog you mean?
<porthose> savvas: Feature Freeze Exception
<Hobbsee> !ff | savvas
<ubottu> savvas: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Hobbsee> bah
<directhex> poor Hobbsee
<DktrKranz> directhex, yep
<Hobbsee> i'm sure that used to sya feature freeze
<directhex> !cake | Hobbsee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake
<directhex> poor ubottu
<directhex> a life without cake :(
<Hobbsee> indeed!
<RAOF> Oh, I'm lying.  Actually, we want to sync evo#, and file FFe paperwork.
<directhex> RAOF, no gnome# dep?
<directhex> or transitioned in debian?
<RAOF> Bah.  That's right.
<RAOF> No, has a gonme# dep.
<RAOF> Acursed thing.
<RAOF> Didn't notice that on the run-through.
<directhex> RAOF, yay gnome# :)
<directhex> DktrKranz, integrated licensecheck! http://monodevelop.com/Image:CapturaCodeMetrics.png
<DktrKranz> :D
<directhex> DktrKranz, i've made a changelog (upstream haven't made one from 1.0->2.0 yet, only 1.0->1.9.0,1.9.0->1.9.1,1.9.1->1.9.2). i don't think it's 100% accurate though
<savvas> ScottK: Here's the patch for python 2.5 and 2.6 for boost1.35: http://paste.ubuntu.com/120352/ - In the meantime, I need figure out a way to fix "libboost-filesystem-dev: Depends: libboost-dev (= 1.34.1-15ubuntu1)" (Provides didn't do the trick)
#ubuntu-motu 2009-02-20
<superm1> ScottK, looking at the debdiff between the two uploads, i highly doubt that is where the problem was introduced? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22563445/libsdl1.2_1.2.13-4ubuntu1_1.2.13-4ubuntu2.diff.gz
<superm1> i think that previous merge would be more likely to cause the problems
<ScottK> superm1: OK.  Thanks for looking.  TheMuso uploaded that one, so maybe he'll look.
<TheMuso> The OpenGL and sdl one? I really don't know what I should be looking for actually, everything looks sane to me when I glanced atht ehrules file the other day.
<directhex> DktrKranz, braving the debian NM gauntlet, i see?
<DktrKranz> directhex, yep
<directhex> DktrKranz, who is your advocate?
<DktrKranz> cedric
<DktrKranz> and now, I'll get some sleep... boring day is just passed
<directhex> the NM list is odd. ian murdock, the ian part of "debian", is stuck in NM since 2004?
<DktrKranz> emeritous
<ScottK> TheMuso: I'm not sure, but between the upload you sponsored and the one superm1 sponsored it seems to have gotten somewhat broken.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Right. WIll have another look then.
<ScottK> TheMuso: Thanks.
<RAOF> Is the new DX notification daemon going to get significantly less crap at displaying notifications without actions associated, or is it time for me to start patching stuff?
<directhex> RAOF, i fear how the new daemon will interact with banshee
<RAOF> directhex: This is exactly the use-case I'm exploring now :)
<Laney> It'll just mean the skip button will go away, right?
<directhex> Laney, which will make me mad. grr, directhex smash!
<RAOF> No.  It means that instead of a notification, a dialog pops up with "skip", "cancel", and "ok" buttons.
<directhex> RAOF, no wai!
<Laney> I'm assuming it gets patched
<RAOF> This dialog isn't always on top, and hence is almost always not on top, due to focus-stealing prevention.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Hrm interesting. It may be a Debian change that broke it. I'll have to dig up my merge diff to double check it to be sure that also wasn't the culpret.
<Laney> ah, national anthem on the radio
 * Laney hand on heart
<TheMuso> SDL problem found, squashing a few bytesize SDL bugs while I'm at it.
<directhex> yay TheMuso
<RAOF> Alright motu-release!  The only thing between us and a working evolution-sharp package in Jaunty is a FFe ack.
<ScottK> TheMuso: Great.  Glad to hear it.
<ScottK> RAOF: What bug?
<RAOF> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution-sharp/+bug/331858
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331858 in evolution-sharp "FFe for evolution-sharp 0.19.2.1" [Undecided,New]
<RAOF> Should be a bit of a no-brainer, really.  evolution-sharp is totally broken at the moment.  I guess "working" after "not-working at all" is a bit of a featuer :)
<ScottK> RAOF: Are you going to take responsibility for the rebuilds and how soon will they be done?
<RAOF> I'll take responsibility for the rebuilds.
<RAOF> They should be easy; I'll do them shortly after evolution-sharp clears NEW.
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Ack from me then.  You need two.
<RAOF> Yup.  Thanks.
<RAOF> Any pet bugs you'd like fixed? :)
<ScottK> I'd ask you to fix boost, but I've already got test builds started.
<ScottK> RAOF: I guess if you'd go knock out a few from the sponsorship queue, I'd appreciate that.
<RAOF> That's a good plan.  I've been meaning to do that for ages.
 * ScottK notes that there are currently 890 Universe packages FBTFS in Jaunty if anyone is looking for something to do http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/#universe
<RAOF> Um. We require 2 motu-sru acks before an SRU is approved, yes?
<RAOF> The wiki page doesn't actually appear to contain this information.
<ScottK> Dunno about SRU.
<ScottK> My suggestion would be upload it an let them decide.
<ScottK> By that's probably totally wrong.
 * ajmitch wonders how many of those are FTBFS on the main release architectures
<ScottK> ajmitch: Mostly not, but enough for people to keep busy.
 * ajmitch sees a lot of spurious armel failures there
<ScottK> Yep
<ScottK> There's a lot on sparc and ia64 that just needs a retry too.
<ajmitch> eg last-exit failed to build because udev couldn't be installed in the build chroot
<ScottK> Still some on powerpc too altough I managed to clear up a lot of powerpc the list time the buildd's were quiet.
<ajmitch> RAOF: you'll be disappointed to see that xserver-xorg-video-nouveau failed to build on HPPA :)
<RAOF> ajmitch: I'm crushed.
<ajmitch> can you even use nvidia cards with those?
<RAOF> Probably not.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Will probably take a ook at powerpc FTBFSs at some point.
<TheMuso> look
<TheMuso> And sparc should be fixed by tomorrow, got a ports kernel upload coming tonight hopefully, my time.
<TheMuso> for glibc/qt4-x11 and anything else depending on endianness.
<ScottK> TheMuso: I've been gradually working on sneaking in retries of stuff that died when the ports kernels were all broken.
<TheMuso> ScottK: cool.
<ScottK> I think on powerpc almost anything in Main has some real problem.
 * RAOF hasn't been doing particularly well with the sponsors queue.  A bunch that weren't meant to be sponsored, and now vnc4 hasn't built since Hardy.
<ScottK> That's great news about sparc.
<ScottK> TheMuso: IA64 seems to be healthy too, just needs time to catch up.
<TheMuso> ScottK: Yeah.
<ScottK> About 36 hours ago I noticed the powerpc buildd's were idle so I went to find something to retry.  While I was doing that two uploads got done.  That retry still hasn't happened.
 * ajmitch wonders what should be done about packages that have FTBFS since hardy
<TheMuso> ScottK: lol
<TheMuso> I think my weekends are the best time, most devs are asleep, and those of us in a similar timezone to myself are either doing something else, or aren't always donig uploads etc.
<TheMuso> I remember last weekend I retried several packages on various arches in main, plan to do the same this weekend.
<ScottK> I had similar luck myself.
 * TheMuso shakes his head at libsdl. It doesn't even link directly to the X libs, it dlopens them. :S
<TheMuso> At least thats how it gets built.
<TheMuso> Although that does make sense in terms of non-X systems wanting to use it.
<TheMuso> SDL would be better off having a plugin system, which probably already exists in the post 1.2 branch upstream anyway.
<dholbach> good morning
* TheMuso changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty Feature Freeze in effect - Go fix bugs | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Grab a merge: http://dad.dunnewind.net http://merges.ubuntu.com | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs | next MOTU Meeting: TBD
<fabrice_sp> Good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach, fabrice_sp.
<fabrice_sp> morning iulian!
<fabrice_sp> morning dholbach also
<fabrice_sp> :-)
<dholbach> hiya iulian, hi fabrice_sp
<fabrice_sp> by the way, one question: now that we are in FF, a merge that hasn't been sponsored before, has to follow the FFe process? (it's for Bug #247591)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247591 in ltp "[Merge request]Please update ltp 20081130+dfsg from Debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247591
<ScottK> yes it does
<fabrice_sp> ok. Will do then. thanks
<Laibsch> Is this a good place for questions about pbuilder-dist?  I tried #pbuilder but that does not seem to exist anywhere.
<ScottK> Probably.
<Laibsch> I want to backport a package X (for personal use), which relies on debhelper 7.   Although I re-compiled debhelper 7 first, it does not seem to find it.  How do I include previously built packages in those available to subsequent builds?
<Laibsch> Same question goes the other way round, too, of course.  How to exclude so to make sure a package succeeds a build from scratch
<tonyyarusso> What is the function of 'make clean' exactly?
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: It removes all packages from /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Flannel> oh, make clean!
<Flannel> hah
 * Flannel runs away.
<tonyyarusso> Way to read Flannel :P
<Flannel> quiet.
* DktrKranz changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty Feature Freeze in effect - Go fix bugs! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Fix RC bugs: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs | Help to clear NBS list: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/ | next MOTU Meeting: TBD
 * jussi01 points and laughs at Flannel (yes... Im everywhere) :P
<Flannel> jussi01: I'm everywhere-er!
<dholbach> tonyyarusso: it removes files that are created automatically during the build process (like the compiled binaries, etc.)
<tonyyarusso> dholbach: ah, ok
<tonyyarusso> any of you guys have an AIM account and want to help me test something?
 * tonyyarusso compiled without SSL, so that's the only protocol that works - whoops.
<tonyyarusso> Also, how do you build a package with a configure script?  I'm used to using 'debuild -S -sa' and then 'sudo pbuilder build *.dsc', but debuild requires the ./configure to have run first.  However, it appears that script is run within debian/rules, so is all automatic if I can figure out the invocation properly.
<liw> tonyyarusso, debian/rules must invoke the configure script in some way; if you use cdbs, one of the magic includes will do that for you; if you don't use cdbs, you need to write your own build target and call ./configure from there
<tonyyarusso> liw: debian/rules does invoke the configure script.  I just am not getting to the point of letting debian/rules do it's thing.
<tonyyarusso> oh, wait - I think it's because I was missing some helper scripts.  nvm
<tonyyarusso> Do all Ubuntu changes go in debian/patches/, or do some touch the bulk of the source?  (how does that directory compare to the rest, and under what circumstances should changes go there)
<geser> tonyyarusso: it depends if the package uses a patch system or not
<tonyyarusso> geser: It does, CDBS with something.  (pidgin)
<pmjdebruijn> tonyyarusso: then patches should go under debian/patches
<tonyyarusso> simple-patchsys apparently
<tonyyarusso> okie dokie
<geser> so patches to the source should go there while you can change files in debian/ directly
<dholbach> what-patch (in ubuntu-dev-tools) FTW!
<tonyyarusso> just found that - cool beans
<`6og> hi all. I want to rebuild the hardy kernel packages to see if the packages in -security will build without -updates. Any clues how i could do that?
<soren> Try it in a PPA. You can configure it to only use -security.
<`6og> soren, i'll investigate that, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> What are some reasons a patch would fail to apply during 'pbuilder build'?
<savvas> tonyyarusso: usually when the original file that you are patching changes
<tonyyarusso> savvas: ah, possibly due to another patch for instance?
<geser> or you try to patch a already patch file while the patch is against the unpatched version
<geser> tonyyarusso: might also be due to changes upstream
<savvas> true, like my problem yesterday with boost1.35 :P
<tonyyarusso> geser: Can't be upstream - I haven't changed versions.
 * tonyyarusso greps for patches touching the same file
<tonyyarusso> well that's not it...
<tonyyarusso> I wish the error was more descriptive - all it says is "Trying patch debian/patches/75_pounce-options-enhance.patch at level 1 ... 0 ... 2 ... failure."
<savvas> tonyyarusso: source link?
<tonyyarusso> savvas: to what, the patch?
<tonyyarusso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/120522/
<geser> tonyyarusso: try to manually apply the patch (with patch) so you see the exact messages
<savvas> patch and the debian source if you have them :)
<savvas> ah pidgin
<tonyyarusso> yeah
<tonyyarusso> oh, nvm - everyone ignore me...
<savvas> tonyyarusso: hardy?
<tonyyarusso> I left changes in the source tree from generating said patch, 'cause it's 4am and I'm an idiot.
<tonyyarusso> savvas: for now yes
<savvas> oh, so problem fixed :)
<tonyyarusso> Let's try this again...
<tonyyarusso> savvas: btw, what was relevate about asking if it was hardy?  (I ask so I know what I need to change to do this for jaunty as well)
<tonyyarusso> *relevant
<savvas> I just wanted to know which source package you are using :)
<tonyyarusso> ah
<savvas> I saw 2.4.1 in the patch
 * tonyyarusso hopes not much has changed in this part of the package so I don't get any surpriseds
<tonyyarusso> savvas: btw, if you know anything about pidgin, I figured out how to do what I want in GTK, but I have no idea how to do it in GNT for finch, since GNT doesn't seem to have a radio button feature, only checkboxes that aren't mutually exclusive.
<savvas> nope, still learning packaging, sorry :P
<savvas> geser: I'm trying to make all boost (1.34) packages move to boost1.35 - I should patch so that packages such as libboost-filesystem-dev in boost (1.34) is renamed as libboost-filesystem1.34-dev, right?
<savvas> or if anyone else knows :)
<incorrect> hopefully backporting bdb 4.7 will fix openldap replication issues
<geser> savvas: I wouldn't rename them, better would be to get rid of boost 1.34 if possible, we have 1.35 and 1.37 in archive too
<savvas> geser: so I should just work on boost1.35?
<geser> what are you trying to accomplish? it's not really clear to me right now
<savvas> geser: sorry, hold a sec
<savvas> $ sudo apt-get install libboost-filesystem-dev
<savvas> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libboost-filesystem-dev: Depends: libboost-dev (= 1.34.1-15ubuntu1)
<geser> works here: jaunty on amd64
 * savvas updates
<savvas> oooh.. now I see
<savvas> I already had libboost-filesystem1.37-dev hehe
<savvas> aptitude makes it a bit more clear :)
<savvas> thanks!
<ahasenack> hi, does anybody have an example of a postinst script that detects whether it's the first installation of a package?
<ahasenack> I have a package with a hourly cron job whose start time I want to randomize at install time
<ahasenack> but I don't want to touch it in upgrades
<ahasenack> I wouldn't want to use something as a macro (@RANDOM@) in the cron.d file and sed it in postinst because there is a window of time where the @RANDOM@ would be there, thus making the cron.d file invalid during that amount of time
<soren> ahasenack: if $1 is "configure" and $2 is empty or undefined, then it's the first install.
<savvas> ahasenack: you could check if the file  in cron.d exists
<savvas> oh
 * savvas notes :P
<ahasenack> soren: thanks
<soren> ahasenack: If $1 is "configure", $2 contains the version from whence you're upgrading.
<savvas> soren: is dpkg --compare-versions used in that case?
<Toadstool> ahasenack: if [ ! -e $file ]; then TMP=`mktemp` ; … ; mv $TMP cron_location fi also works
<Toadstool> hi everybody
<soren> savvas: You can use dpkg --compare-versions to compare $2 to a known version string to determine if you need to do certain things during this particular upgrade, yes.
<ahasenack> Toadstool: thanks too
<savvas> cool
<geser> Toadstool: wouldn't that overwrite an admin decision to rm that cron.d file on  upgrades?
<soren> savvas: If, for instance, a configuration file moved in version 1.2-4ubuntu2, you can do "if dpkg --compare-versions "$2" -lt 1.2-4ubuntu2; then mv <old path> <new path> ; fi" or something like that.
<soren> savvas: What would belong in the preinst, though.
<Toadstool> geser: hmm, well yes, good point
<savvas> thanks soren :)
<Toadstool> geser: that could be worked around using ucf, though...
<soren> Toadstool: ucf is a completely different kettle of fish, though :)
<Toadstool> agreed :)
<ahasenack> hmm, can't use $RANDOM with /bin/shj
<ahasenack> sh
<soren> Right, it's a bash thing.
<savvas> is there a special section for virtual packages / meta packages?
<slytherin> savvas: metapackages? I believe ubuntu-restricted-extras uses it.
<savvas> thanks
<ScottK> DktrKranz: Are you around?
<savvas> is there a standard policy for dummy packages? e.g. description one-line or the detailed one?
<sistpoty|work> hi folks
<slytherin> savvas: What do you mean by dummy packages? Transitional packages?
<slytherin> NCommander: around? have question about a build failures on sparc.
<savvas> slytherin: yes, transitional dummy packages
<slytherin> savvas: I don't think the description of transitional packages are treated any different way.
<savvas> ok thanks :)
<incorrect> yay! libdb 4.7 backported to hardy
<slytherin> wow, openjdk build on armel is sure blocking other builds. :-)
<directhex> slytherin, yeah..... how much RAM do the buildds have?
<slytherin> directhex: I am not sure this is RAM problem.
<directhex> slytherin, well, it can't help... if it needs ram into the gigs, and has barely any ram, then all the swapping won't speed it up
<slytherin> directhex: looks like the last successful build of openjdk also took two days, and that was on another server.
<directhex> slytherin, does it work well on arm?
<slytherin> directhex: no ides, I don't have an armel machine. You should ask NCommander if he has one.
 * NCommander has a few ...
<slytherin> NCommander: how many different ports do you have?
<slytherin> I mean archs
<directhex> i still can't see mention of NCommander without the electric six song "dance commander" running through my head
<NCommander> slytherin, I got a MIPS, a few ARMs, PowerPC, x86, amd64, lpia
<NCommander> my sh4 is MIA
<slytherin> that is a long list. :-)
<\sh> guys, what do we need to sync a package from debian, during FF? especially security stuff (uw-imap)
<slytherin> \sh: if it is bug fix only then no FFE is needed.
<\sh> slytherin: so just a sync request on LP
<directhex> NCommander, you can give the moonlight plugin a shot on them now, if they run jaunty ;)
<NCommander> Microsoft compiled their codecs for ARM?
<directhex> NCommander, nay. built against ffmpeg
<directhex> NCommander, but i've been told by upstream that if they CAN build them (ie.. have a working build environment) then they'll add any arch people ask for
<NCommander> Upstream as in Microsoft?!
<directhex> as in novell
<NCommander> oh
<directhex> the binaries are hosted on microsoft.com, but the builds are done by novell
<NCommander> so Novell has MS's codec code O__o;
<NCommander> wow ....
<NCommander> I'm suprised that ever leaves Seattle
<directhex> i doubt MS want the arseache of doing it themselves
<directhex> they're just hosting the binaries & paying the mpeg-la fees
<fransman> that got to be a remote sever at the Microsoft campus Novell is working on
<directhex> fransman, well, no, hence the request for build servers (or tips for making qemu work)
<slytherin> NCommander: do you think you can take a look at a build failure on sparc and provide some insight?
<NCommander> slytherin, the kernel on sparc is extremely broken ATM
<NCommander> We have a kernel upload pending to fix it, and then glibc needs to be retried, which should make most of the stranger build failures go away
<slytherin> NCommander: hmm, that could be reason. I saw some error in one of the linux header files.
<slytherin> So I will ignore the error for now and will do rebuilds later.
<stefanlsd> dholbach: for the 5-a-day stuff, all we need to do now is join the team?
<dholbach> yes
<dholbach> and add yourself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Events
<dholbach> the stats are not quite ready yet but should be soon
<dholbach> nothing will be lost :)
<nhandler> What team has the ability to modify http://www.ubuntu.com/community pages? http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/techboard is out of date
<stefanlsd> dholbach: does it rely on the  LP id's being on that page?
<dholbach> stefanlsd: yep, just for the bug jams
<stefanlsd> dholbach: aah ok. will do
<dholbach> super
<james_w> nhandler: bugs on ubuntu-website are the preferred way to report those sorts of issues I believe
<nhandler> james_w: Ok, thanks a lot. I'll file the bug when I get back home later.
<fransman> savvas: why do we need, what got to be his task, the contact person you can't riches for some week for flumotion?
<Vest84> mok0: hi, do you have a free time to review my project again? I've fixed it: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=gnome-quod
<mok0> Vest84: I will take a look later, busy right now
<Vest84> ok, thank you in forward
<fransman> savvas: talking about bug 319204 btw
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 319204 in flumotion "Please package new upstream version of flumotion (universe)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/319204
<DktrKranz> ScottK: yes
<ScottK> DktrKranz: I had sent you mail about the Ubuntu Release meeting today, but sistpoty|work said he'd cover it, so no worries.
<directhex> DktrKranz, how does that changelog i posted to the md2 bug look?
<DktrKranz> ScottK: cool. I can eventually attend too
<DktrKranz> directhex: I plan to look at them at a whole tonight (so I can finally install MD2 \o/)
<savvas> lool: any update on flumotion - debian? http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=473781
<ubottu> Debian bug 473781 in flumotion "flumotion: new upstream release" [Wishlist,Open]
<lool> savvas: So first, 0.4.x was supposed to be a stable series and 0.5.x a devel series leading to 0.6
<lool> I believe 0.5.x would now be more easy to work with than 0.4 though
<lool> savvas: Second, updating packages like flumotion is very time consuming if you try to get the Depends right; it's usually easy to get it working, but ensuring that you have the proper depends for any Python module that the code might use less so
<lool> And apart of that, I had no time nor interest in working on flumotion while lenny was frozen, now would be more interesting though
<savvas> fransman: ^ :)
<savvas> lool: ok thanks, if you need help, I could try out and minimize the usage of packages in Depends
<lool> I don't know; I can think of two time consuming ways to do things right; alternatively I don't care if someone picks up the package, removes my name from it, and does it empirically
<_ruben> slightly offtopic, but does anyone has a decent Makefile syntax reference?
<soren> _ruben: "info make"?
<fransman> lool: have you seen [link] because they uses them self for pbuilder
<fransman> https://code.fluendo.com/flumotion/trac/browser/flumotion/trunk/pkg
<lool> They started it from my packages
<fransman> https://code.fluendo.com/flumotion/trac/wiki/PbuilderUbuntu
<fransman> ok i didn't know
<_ruben> ah .. that brought me to "the gnu make manual" .. which seems to a very decent doc
<DktrKranz> nhandler: I just sent a mail to MC to formally add you to motu-release team
<kpirc> I am looking for a reviewer for my 'cadabra' package on REVU. Any takers?
<directhex> woo for nhandler?
<directhex> kpirc, which language is it in?
<kpirc> directhex: C++
<directhex> pass
<stefanlsd> dholbach: is that tag anything special?  gbj-za-0902 , or gbj-johannesburg-0902?
<dholbach> stefanlsd: should be all fine - just pick anything similar to the others on Bugs/Events
<dholbach> stefanlsd: talk about it on  #ubuntu-bugs ?
<stefanlsd> dholbach: kk
<stefanlsd> oh right :)
<dholbach> stefanlsd: that's where the bug and bug jam action is going on :)
<bddebian> Heya gang
<geser> Hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya geser
<slytherin> persia: I wonder why netbeans has not yet cleared the queue
<sistpoty|work> siretart: new faucc on spooky:~sistpoty/faumachine
<siretart> sistpoty|work: what about faumachine? unchanged?
<sistpoty|work> siretart: just adding the versioned build-dep there, give me a minute please ;)
<siretart> ok. building faucc...
<sistpoty|work> siretart: thanks... faumachine is now also on spooky
<siretart> sistpoty|work: building...
<sistpoty|work> siretart: thanks! (crossing thumbs that this indeed fixes it on i386)
<MaduserTr> Is there a way to have a debian/watch where the version is not in the href?
<siretart> sistpoty|work: well, it seems that at least as no longer exists with exit code 1 :-)
<siretart> still building though...
<savvas> transitional dummy packages have 'Architecture: all', right?
<sistpoty|work> siretart: :) (and yes, it does take ages :/)
<savvas> MaduserTr: no, not usually - in such cases, it's good to contact the administrator or the author to create uwatch-friendlier links :)
<savvas> MaduserTr: can you show us the link and the debian/uwatch file you have?
<MaduserTr> The link is http://josm.openstreetmap.de/tested
<MaduserTr> and they changed because of trafik some days ago, (before it was a link)
<savvas> MaduserTr: you could use get-orig-source in the debian/rules - but I have never tried it
<MaduserTr> savvas: thanks i will search and try
<savvas> MaduserTr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Examples/ChangingTheOrigTarball
<orci> I remember reading somewhere that Shuttleworth made a comment that the desktop is not viable for ubuntu. Does this mean that Ubuntu will aim servers primarily in the near future?
 * RainCT has just bought an ubuntu certified PC.. the sticker looks nice :)
 * directhex certifies his laptop for ubuntu directhex edition
<RainCT> 150€ box.. works like a charm :)
<sistpoty|work> thanks siretart, just got the accepted mail :)
<siretart> :)
<__iron> hi RainCT
<__iron> just time for pm
<__iron> ?
<RainCT> Hi __iron
<RainCT> Sure
<orci> sorry wrong channel?
<__iron> orci: try #ubuntu
<orci> __iron, unfortunately #ubuntu is useless most of the time. But thanks, I'll try another channel
<__iron> motu is dev-channel
<DktrKranz> dholbach: hi, mind adding nhandler to motu-release team? See also https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/motu-council/2009-February/002029.html
<dholbach> DktrKranz: I'm not on the MC
<dholbach> soren: ^ can you help there?
<soren> dholbach: hm?
<soren> Oh.
<soren> Er.. Sure.
<DktrKranz> dholbach: oh... already dropped your role?
<dholbach> the TB and CC are still discussing the MC election
<soren> DktrKranz, dholbach, nhandler: Done.
<dholbach> DktrKranz: so I can lay back and let soren do the work
<soren> dholbach: We miss you! :)
<dholbach> already?
<soren> Since before you left, dude.
 * DktrKranz hugs soren and hugs dholbach for past, awesome, MC work
 * dholbach hugs y'all back :)
<dholbach> The Ubuntu Community - where hugging comes first!
<dholbach> :-D
<DktrKranz> dholbach: do you miss mass-hugs, don't you? Be prepared for next UDS ;)
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> DktrKranz: it's much more fun if you don't prepare :)
<DktrKranz> heh
<savvas> what was that file that they list packages and architectures that are blocked from being built?
<savvas> I remember seeing it somewhere online on debian.org
<soren> savvas: http://buildd.debian.org/quinn-diff/Packages-arch-specific
<maxb> soren, savvas: btw, Soyuz currently uses an out-of-date version
<soren> maxb: How can you tell?
<savvas> maxb: I got a heavy lag for some reason, did any reply to my question?
<soren> 16:38:59 < soren> savvas: http://buildd.debian.org/quinn-diff/Packages-arch-specific
<savvas> 17:35:23 < savvas> what was that file that they list packages and architectures that are blocked from being  built?
<savvas> cool, thanks soren :)
<soren> Sure.
<maxb> soren: by asking the admins on #launchpad
<maxb> bug 316579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316579 in soyuz "Soyuz needs to switch to obtaining Packages-arch-specific from non-obsolete source" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316579
<soren> maxb: Just now?
<maxb> back when I filed that bug
<soren> maxb: That's useful info. Thanks.
<maxb> fortunately it appears milestoned for a fix soon
<savvas> hm.. %i8kutils: i386							      # Dell (i386) laptop utils
* iulian changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Jaunty Feature Freeze in effect - Go fix bugs! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU | Want to get involved with the MOTUs? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Fix RC bugs: http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs | Help to clear NBS list: http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/
<iulian> (removed the MOTU meeting part)
<iulian> The next meeting was TBD so we don't want to have it in the topic if we didn't schedule one.
<savvas> looks like i8kutils can be built on amd64 as well: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=480938
<ubottu> Debian bug 480938 in i8kutils "i8kutils: Should be built for amd64" [Wishlist,Open]
<stefanlsd> Karmic Koala
<stefanlsd> hehe
<savvas> Grumping Groundhog? :p
<kpirc> I need a reviewer for my 'cadabra' package on revu. Any takers? (it's a computer algebra system)
<phaidros> hi, can I tell prevu to use a different arch then the host system?
<RainCT> yay, UDS in Barcelona :)
<iulian> Karmic... sounds cool :)
<phaidros> any hints on setting arch with prevu?
<phaidros> I want to backport x86 packages on an amd64 host ..
<phaidros> is that doable ?
<loic-m> phaidros: should be ok as long as they don't use assembler code
<loic-m> Don't know much about prevu though
<maxb> prevu's mostly a simple frontend for pbuilder. If you're getting into that sort of advanced territory, you probably want to use pbuilder directly (or better still cowbuilder)
<jdong> phaidros: you can use a linux32 chroot
<RainCT> or pbuilder-dist/cowbuiler-dist :)
<jdong> other than that, no, prevu doesn't have built-in support for i386 pbuilders on amd64.
<slytherin> geser: just FYI ... libjboss-buildmagic-java really seems to have circular build dep.
<phaidros> jdong: thanks.
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<savvas> oops, I think I made a mistake with bug #190247 - we aren't supposed to touch the status once sponsors are subscribed, right?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 190247 in bcel "Can do more than suggest libxerces2-java-doc" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190247
<savvas> I subscribed ubuntu-main-sponsors and then set it as "in progress"
<slytherin> khashayar: there? I have question about celt.
<goshawk> hi
<RainCT> hi :)
<weboide> Hi, what can I do (except hit my head with my keyboard) when there's already a package with the same source name in the repos as the package I'm working on?
<slytherin> weboide: which package is that?
<weboide> slytherin: I'm working on eina (a music player) and in debian experimental there is source package eina already.
<weboide> slytherin: eina (debian) is a lib.
<slytherin> weboide: you rename your package to something like eina-player
<slytherin> weboide: meanwhile make sure upstream knows that they are using and already used project name
<weboide> slytherin: that's what I thought but there would be issues with the directory name in the orig.tar.gz, would I have to rename that too?
<weboide> slytherin: the best way is that upstream changes the name...
<weboide> slytherin: right?
<slytherin> weboide: yes
<weboide> slytherin: but the thing is it seems that the debian eina appeared afterwards...
<slytherin> weboide: have you checked first release dates for both projects?
<weboide> slytherin: no, but I am now. Debian eina appears to be Enlightenment libraries.
<a|wen-> savvas: AFAIK you should make sure it is set to confirmed, with no assignee when subscribing ubuntu-*-sponsors
<savvas> a|wen-: ok, I'll set it back now
<slytherin> slomo: gst-plugins-ugly-multiverse0.10 source is nothing but a copy of gst-plugins-ugly0.10 source, right?
<weboide> slytherin: ha, I found eina (player) back in 2004!
<slytherin> :-)
<andersk> I have a debdiff for Intrepid's open-vm-tools that fixes bug 289921, bug 306835, and bug 302226.  Should I keep adding fixes to the one debdiff, or do I need to post separate debdiffs for each bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289921 in open-vm-tools "network interface does not come up after installing open-vm-tools" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289921
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306835 in open-vm-tools "vmware-guestd crashing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/306835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302226 in open-vm-tools "vmware-user doesn't autostart" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302226
<sistpoty> andersk: one debdiff is preferred
<andersk> Great.  Thanks.
<silas428> Is C essential to developing for Ubuntu, or can I use other languages?
<mrooney> silas428: it is not at all! many desktop things are done in Python
<mrooney> and if you are writing your own app, you can use pretty much anything
<mrooney> C#, Vala
<silas428> My programming skills aren't good enough to program my own apps
<silas428> How about fixing bugs etc?
<DaSkreech> Hello
<mrooney> silas428: for fixing bugs, you will just be limited to fixing non-C bugs
<silas428> mrooney: where can I find some python desktop things? I have done some reading on python
<DaSkreech> Is there any chan for the Aluetian islands?
<mrooney> silas428: however looking at bitesize C bugs might be on your level and could help you learn
<silas428> Do the intro programming books help any for fixing bugs?
<silas428> or learning to fix bugs
<DaSkreech> I don't think there are any for the chukcha language
<mrooney> silas428: I'd check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<mrooney> for example the second Wed talk
<mrooney> also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek is likely to be helpful
<silas428> thanks
<DaSkreech> I've never even heard of chukcha before :-(
<Vest84> guys, I've found in the internet the next lines: Clutter and Cluttermm packages are probably available from your Linux distribution. For instance, on Ubuntu Linux or Debian you can install the libcluttermm-0.9-dev package But there is no packages with this name in packages.ubuntu.com
<Vest84> do you know they exist?
<rexbron> tseliot: Is there a particular reason why the dontzap class is part of the cli gui?
<rexbron> or cli interface rather
<tseliot> rexbron: what's the problem?
<tseliot> rexbron: the methods in that class are used to talk to kubuntu's control panel (which is written in C++)
<rexbron> tseliot: Ubuntu Studio is looking at disabling the dontzap option by default and want to provide a gui method to enable it if users so desire. Since dontzap is written in python and so is ubuntstudio-controls, I was looking at calling the dontzap methods directly from there  rather than creating a subshell
<tseliot> rexbron: you can copy that class then and depend on python-xkit.
<tseliot> The implementation in Kubuntu calls it from the command line and it works well though
<tseliot> the Python class is only a few lines
<directhex> Vest84, not in the archive - even jaunty has only 0.8
<Vest84> directhex: so, you mean the information is wrong?
<directhex> Vest84, seems so.
<Vest84> take a look please
<Vest84> http://www.openismus.com/documents/cluttermm_tutorial/0.9/docs/tutorial/html/sec-installation.html
<Vest84> directhex: what do you think ab. it?
<rexbron> tseliot: I'm pushing a branch that has DontZap factored out as a module and has the dontzap script import it
<RainCT> ScottK-desktop or some other Kubuntu guy: in Jaunty there is no system-config-printer-kde executable anymore. I guess this is normal and now it can only be launched from some control panel?
<ScottK> RainCT: I don't recall.
 * ScottK looks at JontheEchidna.
<JontheEchidna> It's launchable from System Settings now
<tseliot> rexbron: ok, I'll have a look at it ASAP (it's night here)
<JontheEchidna> It's in the Advanced tab iirc
<RainCT> Okay, thanks. Just to be sure that it isn't missing :)
<rexbron> tseliot: I hope I'm not misunderstanding you but asap usually refers to very quickly and I think you are implying "when I can"
<JontheEchidna> It might be better placed in the Computer Administration section instead of the System section in the advanced tab..
<nemo> what the heck happened to libsdl-net1.2-dev in jaunty?
<nemo> and libsdl-net1.2 for that matter
<rexbron> tseliot: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~rexbron/dontzap/trunk.dontzap_as_module
<tseliot> rexbron: yes, it's more like "when I can". It's been a rather stressing period and I have to fix a nasty bug (which has the highest priority now)
<rexbron> tseliot: is there anyone else who could look at that branch? bryce is listed as a contributer
<tseliot> rexbron: he reviewed my code but he might be very busy too
<rexbron> tseliot: I can ask :)
<tseliot> ok
<nemo> eek. you guys got rid of fpc too :(
<tseliot> rexbron: on a second thought (now that I can see the diff) I think I can have a look at it tomorrow. It shouldn't take long
<tseliot> well, tomorrow in Italy ;)
<tseliot> (the time zone)
<nemo> hm. restoring the Ibex packages seems to work fine. I wonder why they were removed
<rexbron> tseliot: thanks!
<tseliot> rexbron: np. Good night
<nemo> frig. no a52dec-dev either
<maxb> nemo: removal reasons should be given on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/<sourcepackagename>
<maxb> sdl-net1.2 is still there in jaunty
<maxb> fpc is still there in jaunty
<maxb> a52dec is still there in jaunty
<maxb> nemo: I call pilot error :-)
<nemo> maxb: hmmmm
<nemo> maxb: where are you finding these?
<nemo> for i386
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/a52dec
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fpc
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sdl-net1.2
<nemo> source packages are there, yes :)
<maxb> Well... if the binaries have gone missing, that's worrying
<nemo> maxb: if you drill down to i386, only binaries listed for all these are Intrepid
<nemo> maxb: I've been slowly adding the intrepid ones by hand, one at a time.
<nemo> which was working out ok, right up until I ran into fp-units-multimedia which wanted a52dec-dev
<nemo> which I can't seem to find even an Intrepid package of, oddly.
<nemo> maxb: certainly they aren't in the repository
<nemo> which is pretty nutty for libsdl-net I have to say
<maxb> so, um, I can see libsdl-net1.2 in jaunty i386 and amd64 Packages file
<maxb> So what's the problem?
<nemo> If I go to:
<nemo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/i386/libsdl-net1.2/1.2.7-2
<nemo> the only downloadable file was for hardy RELEASE
<nemo> is this ok?
<maxb> yes
<nemo> if so, I must be missing something more fundamental about package management in ubuntu
<nemo> do I need to enable some hardy repo in order to install all this in Jaunty?
<maxb> No
<nemo> 'cause the default repo said that libsdl-net1.2 wasn't available
<maxb> bad mirror?
<nemo> no. said it was literally not available.
<maxb> Well, it is available
<nemo> masked or whatever. not familiar with the terminology precisely
<nemo> anyway. so I installed off of the link above, the Hardy package
<nemo> but. let me remove it, try reinstalling, and get the precise error
<maxb> That's a kludgy way to do it
<nemo> didn't say I knew this stuff...
<nemo> Packkage libsdl-net1.2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nemo> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<maxb> apt-get update
<nemo> that seems an odd reason given I just updated to Jaunty minutes ago :)
 * nemo does it anyway
<nemo> and heck. why'd it uninstall 'em in the first place on update, unless they had been obsoleted
<nemo> I had a functioning libsdl-net1.2-dev which I let it uninstall thinking I had to perhaps install libsdl-net1.3 or somesuch
<nemo> maxb: *sigh* you were right :(
<maxb> O:-)
<nemo> now why didn't it do that *FOR* me :-p
<directhex> dear firefox, of all the times to crash, when i click "confirm booking" is not one of them. no love, directhex
<nemo> directhex: can I see the crash stack from about:crashes ?
<nemo> want to see if flash or java might have been at fault.
<nemo> 'course could be just some buggy plugin you have :)
<nemo> er. extension.
<directhex> The URL is not valid and cannot be loaded.
<directhex> This booking has already been made. If you feel this is wrong please contact us at the phone number at the bottom of this page.
<directhex> could be worse
<mok0> karmic koala!
<nemo> heh
<nemo> hm. now why on earth is Qt sucking up 100% of my CPU in Jaunty
<nemo> laptop is just churning away
 * nemo checks to see what libqt packages changed
<nemo> great. 4.5.0 :-/
<nemo> guess I can forcibly revert to Ibex on those
<genii> Hi, is launchpad currently down? Trying to participate in the BugJam but keep getting "try reloading"
<JontheEchidna> nah, it's still up. It's just doing that more than often
<mrooney> genii: #launchpad  would be the appropriate place to inquire, and it is a known issue :)
<JontheEchidna> *more than usual
<genii> mrooney: Great, thanks
<nemo> looks like I'm running into http://www.qtsoftware.com/developer/task-tracker/index_html?method=entry&id=173328
<nemo> I suppose I should file it as a Jaunty bug too, as a warning to others :)
<nemo> hm. n/m. that can't be the right bug.
<nemo> wrong reason
<nemo> right place, wrong reason :)
<nemo> oh well. enough whinging in here. I didn't actually have any *ubuntu* problems that an update couldn't fix. later y'all
<mrooney> Any idea why my Intrepid package is saying "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-central"
<goshawk> for an ubuntu-security member: bug #292923 have been solved in jaunty with the next version 1.2.4 . This version is just a security fix, i think it could be backported to intrepid too..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292923 in libphp-snoopy "CVE-2008-4796: missing input sanitising" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292923
#ubuntu-motu 2009-02-21
<savvas> hm.. System > Shutdown is removed?
<savvas> (jaunty)
<maxb> savvas: conditional on the fusa applet being on the panel, IIUC
<savvas> gnome-volume-manager will not be included/recommended by the ubuntu-desktop in jaunty?
<savvas> StevenK: you're the last uploader at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/imaze - xview is now enabled for amd64? Do you know if and who should I contact to remove the arch-specific restrictions in debian? https://buildd.debian.org/quinn-diff/Packages-arch-specific
<ScottK> savvas: There is a mail from Phil Kern on ubuntu-devel a couple of months ago that explains that.
<savvas> I'll look, thanks :)
<fabrice_sp> Hi. For a FFE, I have to put the New status when subscribing motu-release?
<ScottK> yes
<fabrice_sp> ok. Thanks
<nhandler> Is there any other way to check for rdepends other than apt-cache rdepends? I want to check the rdepends of a jaunty package, but I am currently on Intrepid.
<ScottK> nhandler: I generally pbuilder login to my jaunty chroot and do it from there.
<nhandler> scottk: I would do that if I was able to create a jaunty chroot.
<ScottK> Right.  Of course.
 * nhandler has had really great luck so far with jaunty
<nhandler> Is there any tool on the web that can show rdepends?
<lukehasnoname> How do I find out where files from a package were installed?
<lukehasnoname> I'm looking for nexuiz-data files, but it's not a program per se, so I can't use whereis
<bddebian> Should be in /usr/share/nexuiz or /usr/share/games/nexuiz
<Amaranth> lukehasnoname: dpkg -L nexuiz-data
<bddebian> Or that :)
<lukehasnoname> thanks both
<LaserJock> motu-release person around?
<nhandler> o/
<ScottK> Sure
<LaserJock> do you guys mind if I approve my own FFe or should I ask a motu-release person?
<LaserJock> a delgation ettiquette question I guess
<nhandler> LaserJock: I know motu-release can approve their own FFe, so I would assume that delegates can do the same
<LaserJock> k
<StevenK> savvas: Nope, sorry
<ScottK> LaserJock: Definitely go for it.
 * StevenK catches up on Planet and grumbles at Aaron
<LaserJock> StevenK: the Ubuntu Server post?
<anakron> HI all
<StevenK> LaserJock: Yes.
<LaserJock> I kinda wondered about that post
<LaserJock> I'm not a server person so I don't have much to go by
<LaserJock> but I would think Debian's emphasis on removing RC bugs prior to release and longer release cycle would make it a bit more stable
<LaserJock> but I don't know how big of a difference that would make
<anakron> how you can apply a patch or make some changes in a patched package?
<anakron> because i need to change some things in a package, but i need to apply 2 patches that are into de package
<StevenK> LaserJock: But it's a big hand-wave.
<LaserJock> StevenK: it is yes
<StevenK> So use what you want, but don't blog a 4 page load of crap about Debian servers to Planet *Ubuntu*
<LaserJock> StevenK: for my own home server stuff I like Ubuntu because the Sever Team does more useful stuff to make it specifically usable and I like the quicker releases
<anakron> ping Laney : hey, somewhere there?
<anakron> ping james_w:  Can you help me answering a question?
<anakron> persia, do you know how i can do some changes to a package that contains some patches?
<anakron> that can be reverse-applied
<anakron> i can't understand it
<anakron> ping persia : are you there friend?
<anakron> ping anakron
<savvas> patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff - how do I found out which are the changes outside of the debian directory?
<LaserJock> savvas: look at the diff.gz
<LaserJock> savvas: zgrep "^+++ " *.diff.gz should work
<savvas> oh I thought there was a way before building it :P
<savvas> I'll do that, thanks :)
<anakron> hey LaseJock
<anakron> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> anakron: so you want to make an additional change?
<anakron> do you know how i can do some changes to a package that contains some patches? when i try to create a debfile it says
<anakron> do you know how i can do some changes to a package that contains some patches?
<anakron> ups
<anakron> Patch 10_remove_encoding_from_desktop_file can be reverse-applied
<anakron> not to the patch
<anakron> i need to apply them
<anakron> then do the changes that i need to make a debdiff file
<anakron> and create a deb file then without problems
<LaserJock> anakron: how big is the change you want to make?
<anakron> mm
<savvas> heh
<savvas> LaserJock: actually lintian said which file it was:
<savvas> W: vlc source: patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff patch
<savvas> patch :P
<savvas> I thought it was part of the message hehe
<anakron> add an xpm file and edit a desktop file, that is edited by the patch and some changes in project.pro, I'ts like a makefile
<LaserJock> savvas: heh
<LaserJock> anakron: what's the source package name?
<anakron> qtpfsgui
<anakron> i made a debdiff file that make the changes that i need. but i need to know what i can do with the patches, because i need to change desktop file
<LaserJock> anakron: that package uses quilt
<LaserJock> anakron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems gives an overview of patch systems and has an example of quilt
<LaserJock> anakron: for the .xpm file you might consider just putting it in debian/ and installing it from debian/rules
<anakron> yes i know
<anakron> but the right thing to do
<anakron> to an upstram patch
<anakron> could be to edit project.pro
<anakron> it will be useful
<savvas> does anyone know under which license the archlinux packages are created?
<anakron> ok, I'll review it tomorrow
<savvas> is there a site similar to packages.qa.debian.org in ubuntu?
<dtchen> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/
<dtchen> e.g., packages.qa.debian.org/ecryptfs-utils -> launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils
<dtchen> note that functionally, the latter is *not* PTS
<savvas> dtchen: thanks, I was actually more interested in lintian errors :)
<iulian> nhandler: Hi, I've just wanted to let you know that the second acknowledger will change the status to "Confirmed" for a freeze exception.
<iulian> nhandler: I was talking about bug #247591.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 247591 in ltp "[Merge request]Please update ltp 20081130+dfsg from Debian unstable" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247591
<iulian> nhandler: Oh, and please don't unsubscribe motu-release when you ACK something, even when you're the second acker.
 * iulian would like to know what goes in or out.
<iulian> BBL.
<DktrKranz> is launchpad working for you?
<huats> nhandler: are you around ?
<goshawk> while creating a new package, is there an easy way to parse all the source and extract the copyright line with a simple command? (the same could be done with grep i think)
<iulian> goshawk: There is also a licensecheck script.
<goshawk> iulian: thx
<iulian> You're welcome.
<iulian> Hiya mok0.
<mok0> hi iulian
<iulian> DktrKranz, ScottK, nhandler:  Should we clear https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StandingFeatureFreeze.  It doesn't make any sense if we keep it.
<iulian> The first sentence was a question :)
<nhandler> iulian: That is what I proposed at the last meeting
<ScottK> I think many of those are still relevant.
<nhandler> And a good number are not
<iulian> ScottK: OK, then, leave it as it is and start a new list for Jaunty below?
<ScottK> I think edit it.
<ScottK> But don't clear it.
<ScottK> Sorry, I don't have a lot of focus on this right at the moment.
<iulian> Sure, thanks.
<DktrKranz> ghc, wine and gfortran are done, we can drop them
<DktrKranz> we have delegates to approve kde, mythbuntu and ubuntustudio packages, they can live there, IMO
<iulian> OK, that makes sense.
<DktrKranz> clamav, I'm not sure if we have to prepare updates, ScottK is the rockstar
<ScottK> clamav is in Main now.
<ScottK> You can drop it.
<DktrKranz> ah, true
<quadrispro> DktrKranz: bug 332498, could you take a look at that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332498 in prboom "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync prboom 2:2.5.0+dfsg1-1 (universe) from debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332498
<iulian> quadrispro: Commentted.
<quadrispro> thanks iulian
<c_korn> jeuclid made it into debian experimental: can someone please have a look at the FFE? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/326179
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326179 in Ubuntu Jaunty "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync jeuclid 3.1.4 from debian experimental" [Wishlist,New]
<c_korn> it is juclid 3.1.3 actually that is in debian. 3.1.4 has only small changes.
<DktrKranz> c_korn, just commented on those
<quadrispro> iulian: it works really fine, it remember me the prime time of my life! (quot.) :D
<quadrispro> remembers to me *
<quadrispro> iulian: you can try it installing doom-wad-shareware
<c_korn> DktrKranz: thanks
<iulian> quadrispro: OK, I will have a final look at it and ack if everything is fine.
<quadrispro> ;)
<logari81> hi I would like to ask about a package the package=pdfshuffler that I have submitted in revu, since it is gonna reach the top  of the list after a while I would like to know what happens next, is it going to be revised or something like being archived?
<DktrKranz> quadrispro, commented
<quadrispro> DktrKranz: it isn't reproducibile
<quadrispro> preparing a screenshot
<quadrispro> iulian, DktrKranz: http://www.uploadgeek.com/image-1D54_49A015F5.jpg
<iulian> quadrispro: Please attach it to the bug report as well.
<iulian> quadrispro: I've just acked it, you will need one more ack to get approved.
<quadrispro> iulian: thank you!
<c_korn> DktrKranz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/326179/comments/5 scilab developer answered your question
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326179 in Ubuntu Jaunty "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync jeuclid 3.1.4 from debian experimental" [Wishlist,Incomplete]
<iulian> I'm wondering why Sylvestre is not uploading scilab 5 to Debian.  As far as I can see he is one of the maintainer of the package and has upload privileges.
<iulian> c_korn: ^
<c_korn> there is also a bug report for debian http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=483682
<ubottu> Debian bug 483682 in scilab "scilab: new upstream version, now free" [Normal,Open]
<jcfp> when the license is GPL3+, should one link to common-licenses/GPL-3 or just /GPL?
<quadrispro> DktrKranz: SYN(seq=x)
<quadrispro> any motu release here?
<iulian> c_korn: Yes, I've seen it.  jeuclid is already in Debian experimental, why doesn't he upload scilab 5 to experimental?
<iulian> jcfp: The former.
<jcfp> iulian: tx
<iulian> jcfp: You're welcome.
<iulian> quadrispro: I'm still here.
<iulian> But currently busy.
<c_korn> iulian: jeuclid has today come into debian experimental
<quadrispro> iulian: you've already done your work ;)
<LucidFox> Hmm, Debian has accepted Qt 4.5 RC1 into experimental
 * LucidFox wonders whether to try it under Intrepid
<ScottK> mok0: I would be interested in your feedback on Bug 3216179 and how badly do we want Scilab-5.1?
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 3216179 could not be found
<ScottK> Err Bug 326179
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326179 in Ubuntu Jaunty "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync jeuclid 3.1.4 from debian experimental" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326179
<LaserJock> ScottK: Ubuntu users would greatly appreciate scilab 5.1 . Debian's been working on it for quite some time and ubuntu forum people have been hacking around trying to build it from tarballs
<ScottK> LaserJock: OK.  Would you please mark something in the bug.  You're opinion on sciency stuff is certainly valued.
<ScottK> LaserJock: Feel free to decide it's educational.
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<mok0> LaserJock; I uploaded a pseudosync for jeuclid before FF, it's still in the queue
<mok0> LaserJock: if it's accepted, the bug should close
<quadrispro> ScottK: around here?
<quadrispro> hi mok0
<c_korn> mok0: the problem with the package in the queue is, that it has a wrong tarball (my fault). so there are licenses in debian/copyright missing. but the files that have these licenses are not required and are not in tarball: the right tarball is here: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/jeuclid
<mok0> c_korn: I am not sure you are right, because I generated the tarball myself AFAIR
<mok0> hi quadrispro!
<quadrispro> ScottK-desktop: about this -> bug 332498
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332498 in prboom "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync prboom 2:2.5.0+dfsg1-1 (universe) from debian experimental (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332498
<mok0> quadrispro: ScottK left a while ago
<quadrispro> ah ok ok
<directhex> hm
<directhex> sebner?
<directhex> ScottK would be just as good as sebner if he's about ;)
<directhex> or DktrKranz!
<mok0> c_korn: what copyright file are you talking about?
<c_korn> mok0: the tarball in the queue definitely has wrong filesize. I presume there is still the support directory in there and also the not required font file. there where files with other licenses not mentioned in debian/copyright
<mok0> c_korn: can you please download it and see for yourself? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/22814237/jeuclid_3.1.4-0ubuntu1.dsc
<mok0> c_korn: I don't understand exactly what you mean
<mok0> RainCT: ping?
<c_korn> mok0: I checked it. there is the wrong tarball in the queue. I did not use uscan to create the tarball. that is why I had a wrong tarball with files that would normally have been deleted by debian/orig-tar.sh script
<mok0> c_korn: ah, I guess we ask to get it rejected and upload another one
<mok0> c_korn: perhaps you already did?
<mok0> c_korn: it the version you uploaded to REVY the right one?
<c_korn> mok0: yes, it is the right one
<mok0> c_korn: great
<c_korn> mok0: yes, jeuclid has been rejected before because of missing entries in debian/copyright. I notified sylvestre ledru and he wondered that he does not have the files in his tarball. then we checked that I uploaded a wrong one
<mok0> c_korn: ok, starting to make sense for me :-)
<sebner> directhex: pong pong :D
<directhex> sebner, vala's done - do you want orig/diff/dsc on the same bug, or...?
<sebner> directhex: yep, sounds good :)
<LaserJock> c_korn, mok0: so you need an ack on the jeuclid FFe to upload again witht he right tarball?
<sebner> directhex: though diff would be enough if you have a get-orig-source in it ^^
<mok0> LaserJock: actually, I uploaded before Ff
<LaserJock> mok0: I know, but did it get rejected?
<mok0> LaserJock: not yet
<LaserJock> but it should?
<mok0> LaserJock: but we want to make another upload
<mok0> LaserJock: yes
<LaserJock> mok0: you have the new upload ready?
<directhex> sebner, that's what i wanted to check. i'll just post the diff then, for safety
<mok0> LaserJock: it's in REVU's archive
<sebner> directhex: kk, I'll check your stuff and upload it then ASAP :)
<LaserJock> mok0: so let's see if we can find an archive admin :-)
<directhex> hm. how can i display the current git revision? does git even have a concept like that?
<directhex> git's scary :(
<LaserJock> directhex: git log should work
<LaserJock> directhex: it'll show you a hash
<mok0> LaserJock: any of'em working today? :-)
<LaserJock> mok0: perhaps
<LaserJock> mok0: I've ack'd the FFe for it in any case
<LaserJock> mok0: so once you find one you should be able to ask for the current one to be rejected and upload the new one from REVU
<directhex> LaserJock, gotcha
<LaserJock> directhex: it's a little odd to not have actual revision numbers, "yeah, grab revision 3ld89as8ukd from my branch" :-)
<LaserJock> well, that wasn't a very good made-up hash, but you get the poing ;-)
<LaserJock> *point
<directhex> LaserJock, i'm uneasy about git, but meebey seems to like it :/
<mok0> LaserJock: ok, thanks!
<c_korn> mok0: should I rename the bug report? bug 272264 because ScottK said you do not sync from PPAs. I also don't know if "sync" is the right word here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 272264 in getdeb.net "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync scilab-5.1 (multiverse) from PPA" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/272264
<Adri2000> has Scott Ritchie stopped maintaining wine in ubuntu?
<directhex> YokoZar, customer
<cody-somerville> Heya Folks
<directhex> hello cody-somerville!
<DktrKranz> directhex, huh?
<directhex> DktrKranz, sebner already answered
<DktrKranz> :)
<sebner> DktrKranz: I'm his MD slave now :P
<c_korn> Adri2000: no, he still builds the packages for ubuntu. why?
<DktrKranz> sebner, at least until  tomorrow afternoon :(
<directhex> DktrKranz, monodevelop-vala prepared......... still working on the debugger addons with meebey
<sebner> DktrKranz: :( :( :(
<Adri2000> c_korn: jaunty has 1.0.1, upstream is at 1.1.15
<sebner> directhex: /me is now taking a look at it :)
<directhex> sebner, how long until you're a fully trained shooter of foreigners?
<c_korn> Adri2000: that is because 1.0.1 is stable and 1.1.15 is development version
<c_korn> next stable will be 1.2
<Adri2000> ok
<sebner> directhex: well, the first part of education lasts for 3 more weeks, but we have shooting training until may IIRC
<geser> sebner: so we still have some time left till we *need* to be nice to you? :)
<sebner> geser: ahaha! well we have 18 shooting trainings and we have completed 8 of them already so I might hit sometimes already :P
<LaserJock> geser: what are you shooting with?
<LaserJock> sorry, that was for sebner
<sebner> LaserJock: with a weapon :P
<LaserJock> I figured that ;-)
<geser> does somebody know the weather in Barcelona end of May usually is?
<sebner> LaserJock: StG77-A1
<LaserJock> sebner: ah, one of those little bullpup popguns
<geser> that one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steyr_AUG ?
<sebner> geser: +1
<sebner> LaserJock: heh
<LaserJock> I don't know if I'd have a very easy time with one of those
<geser> sebner: are you only trained with a rifle or also other weapons?
<sebner> geser: nope, only with that weapon (other parts of the army of course also have access to other weapons)
<sebner> directhex: I'm again asking myself if Debian folks like to fool lintian :P
<directhex> sebner, i think team policy is "lintian is a tool, not your boss"
<sebner> directhex: ehehe, lintian is god :P
<LaserJock> I sure hope not ;-)
<RainCT> mok0: pong
<RainCT> mok0: what's up?
<RainCT> fta: hey, are you around?
<geser> sebner: no pistols? I got trained on pistol, SMG, rifle, MG, bazooka and grenades (some more, some less)
<sebner> geser: what part of the army?
<directhex> sebner, heavy weapons!
<sebner> lol
<sebner> directhex: MD-vala uploaded btw
<geser> sebner: I got my basic training in a tank unit
<ScottK> Even in the Navy I got trained on pistols, shotguns, and rifles.
<joh> So, no new packages eh? :P
<LaserJock> geser: nice. get to take any home?
<sebner> geser: well, I'm not in a tank unit. Just "Funker" :P
<sebner> ScottK: well Navy ... seems "more" than our army ^ ^
<joh> Does that mean it's pointless for me to fix my alarm-clock-applet package (http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=alarm-clock-applet) ?
<LaserJock> I'm thinking of going for my concealed weapons permit
<geser> LaserJock: no (perhaps it better that way :)
<LaserJock> my friend got his last week, my dad and brothers got theirs a month or so ago
<joh> nhandler: You around?
<LaserJock> though I don't know if permit is much good for me if I can't pack on campus
<DktrKranz> sebner, confess! you wanted to kill Achmed! Bad boy
<sebner> DktrKranz: well, the instructors maybe .. but not achmed :P
<RainCT> lol
<geser> sebner: after my basic training I got transfered to a command unit, so got only a rifle after that (at least I didn't have to wear those heavy MGs or bazookas around anymore)
<sebner> ehehe
<DktrKranz> geser, bazookas? I'm curious to see which targets you aimed
<mok0> RainCT: still there?
<geser> DktrKranz: got to use only training missiles on a firing range :(
<DktrKranz> oh, so you can't kill anybody or at least destroy his house, booooring...
<ScottK> TheMuso: How does it look for getting a new ports kernel this weekend?
<ScottK> ... or did you upload it already and I didn't notice?
<RainCT> mok0: yep
<sebner> geser: I'm wondering if the austrian army has bazookas xD
<LaserJock> c_korn, mok0: so what is the situation on fop and xmlgraphics-commons, are they in Jaunty already?
<DktrKranz> sebner, calm down, you can't reach me anyway :)
<sebner> DktrKranz: ahahahaha!
<mok0> LaserJock: xmlgrapics-commons yes, don't know about fop
<geser> sebner: I guess the "Carl Gustav" counts as one
<sebner> geser: dunno. I'm also not really interested in that stuff. happy when it's over ..
<geser> DktrKranz: beware, sebner needs only your coordinates (he is a signalman) and pass them one to a unit which can reach you
 * DktrKranz runs to change Launchpad map!!!
<sebner> at least we have blackhawks \o/
<sebner> ahahah!
 * DktrKranz now lives in sebner's house
<sebner> DktrKranz: house = flat. FAIL
<c_korn> LaserJock: yes, xmlgraphics-common and fop are in jaunty already
<LaserJock> c_korn: so once jeuclid goes through scilab will be ready?
<mok0> LaserJock: that's the hope
<mok0> c_korn, jeuclid is rejected now, I will prepare another upload
<mok0> c_korn: I can use the REVU upload, right?
<LaserJock> mok0: "hope" or "heck yeah!"? :-)
<c_korn> LaserJock: yes, finally after syncing fop and xmlgraphics and java-wrappers and jeuclid it is ready to build :P
<c_korn> mok0: yes, REVU uploads are fine
<mok0> LaserJock: heck yeah!
<LaserJock> mok0: that's what I like to hear
<c_korn> mok0, LaserJock: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scilab/+bug/272264/comments/28 well this sivp package is not up to date in jaunty. (changelog says something about scilab-5 support). the updated version is in debian sid http://packages.debian.org/sid/sivp sylvestre says: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scilab/+bug/272264/comments/29
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272264 in getdeb.net "FeatureFreezeException: Please sync scilab-5.1 (multiverse) from PPA" [Medium,Fix released]
<RainCT> iulian or another motu-release member: I don't need a FFe for this, or?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jshholland/webboard/with-manpage/revision/63?compare_revid=62   (webboard is a GUI for pastebin, and this diff basically adds an option to choose the user name. there are other changes -the diff is not complete but all other changes clearly pass as fixes)
<fta> RainCT: yes?
<RainCT> fta: I've enabled your PPA and now liferea fails to start ("Aborted"). It's not a big issue, but do you know what the problem is?
<fta> RainCT, which version of liferea? i provided a patch to pochu a while ago
<RainCT> fta: 1.4.18-0ubuntu2
<fta> RainCT, oh, it's not jaunty
<fta> RainCT, hm, you most probably need this: http://patches.ubuntu.com/by-release/extracted/ubuntu/l/liferea/1.4.23-0ubuntu2/load_proper_xulrunner
<RainCT> fta: is there a ready .deb somewhere?
<RainCT> fta: well nvm, I'll just build one. Thanks!
<mok0> c_korn: jeuclid uploaded again
<fta> RainCT, pochu is the maintainer, maybe ask him. I can also push liferea to my PPA
<c_korn> mok0: ok, that one won't be rejected. it also made it into debian
<mok0> c_korn: perfect
<mok0> c_korn: it has been a bit of a jig-saw puzzle to get scilab-5 ready to go!
<c_korn> mok0: :P
 * mok0 < food
<LaserJock> getting a new, *free* Scilab is totally worth it though
<DktrKranz> mok0, sivp would probably need love too
<c_korn> DktrKranz: should I file a FFE sync bug report? it just had to be synced from debian sid. no ubuntu specific changes were applied
<c_korn> I am currently trying to build it in a PPA
<DktrKranz> c_korn, that would be required if current version is not compatible with newer scilab
<DktrKranz> we're just entered FF, there is room for bugfix
<c_korn> I asked sylvestre about it. I am waiting for his answer so
<ScottK> c_korn: Whether or not there are Ubuntu changes isn't a factor in does it need an FFe.  The question is does it bring new features/functions or does it fix bugs.
<LaserJock> I'm guessing it needs a FFe since it's going from 0.4 to 0.5
<c_korn> let us wait for sylvestres answer if scilab-5 required sivp 0.5
<c_korn> *requires
<RainCT_> fta: Thanks, I've built the version from Jaunty for Intrepid and it works fine :)
<RainCT_> though I messed with the config dir before that and now it lost my cache.. I may as well switch to google reader now :P
<nhandler> joh: You there?
<rexbron> Hello motu! I have encountered a weird dependancy error with ffado-dbus-server. Apt correctly selects libffado0 to be installed if it is not but trys to install ffado-dbus-server _before_ libffado0 and then chokes. If I install libffado0 before hand, everthing is fine. Suggestions?
<joh> nhandler: Hi, could you please review my package at REVU? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=alarm-clock-applet
<nhandler> joh: I'll look at it, but not right now. Also, we are in Feature Freeze now, so it probably won't make it into Jaunty
<joh> nhandler: Yeah, I noticed :-(
<joh> nhandler: Thanks
<joh> nhandler: Really hard to get packages into Universe when it takes ~3 months to get a review :-/
<joh> nhandler: That's what happened last time (before intrepid) - I noticed the comments 10 minutes after freeze :P
<nhandler> joh: The best way to get reviews is to come here and ask for them on REVU Days
<joh> nhandler: Ah, and when are those?
<mok0> joh, it's actually listed on the top right on revu's webpage
<joh> mok0: Oh my bad :-P thanks
<DktrKranz> c_korn, my concern is not scilab-5 to require new sivp, but if current sivp is compatible with scilab-5
<mok0> joh, well, the type size is small :-)
<c_korn> DktrKranz: ok, I sent sylvestre an email about that question
<ScottK> DktrKranz: I approved pythonistas, but doko has to approve pythoneers.
<DktrKranz> ScottK, thanks
<directhex> pythonwhatnow?
<DktrKranz> directhex, it won't be more difficult than mono, *-cli, *-sharp or gnome together with some of the above :)
<sebner> DktrKranz: ahaha!
<mok0> ScottK:  what's pythoneers?
<DktrKranz> anyway, good work with MD2
<ScottK> DktrKranz: It's a team that is subscribed to ~all python packages in Main.
<ScottK> Err
<ScottK> mok0: ^^^
<DktrKranz> mok0, --^
<mok0> Ah, the enemy :-)
<DktrKranz> kind of
 * DktrKranz is off for today, please don't flood my mailbox with FFe request or sebner will have some bazooka training with you
<sebner> ahaha!
<mok0> DktrKranz: sebner's your front man, huh?
<sebner> that was a nice time when sebner filled DktrKranz's mailbox with FFe requests =)
<mok0> sebner: that''s the reason you were made MOTU :-)
<DktrKranz> mok0, my delegate with license to kill
<sebner> ehehehe
<DktrKranz> (or to upload MD2)
 * mok0 wonders why Austria needs an army
<sebner> lol
<DktrKranz> mok0, to keep sebner busy from filing FFe, of course
<mok0> Of course you never know what tricks those swiss might cook up
<sebner> mok0: because we have to (written in the treaty from 1955)
<DktrKranz> sebner, ask to become a sudtiroler
<sebner> DktrKranz: oh NOOOOOOOOOOO
<mok0> Legions of Swiss with drawn army knives
<sebner> sebner has no time to file FFe requests, besides he is fine with uploading MD2
<nhandler> If a sync request was made before feature freeze, does it still need an exception?
<sebner> nhandler: does it have an ACK?
<mok0> nhandler: no
<nhandler> mok0: Ok, thanks
<sebner> mok0: yes if hasn't been ACKed yet
<sebner> + nhandler
<mok0> sebner: uhm, yes, but a sync request from a motu doesn't need an AC
<mok0> K
<sebner> mok0: ah, I didn't notice that we was speaking about himself filing the sync request =)
<mok0> sebner: he wasn't... I assumed so
<mok0> nhandler: ?
<nhandler> I didn
<nhandler> * I didn't file the request
<sebner> nhandler: so it needs a FFe if it hasn't been ACKed before FF
<RainCT> >> I don't need a FFe for this, or?  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jshholland/webboard/with-manpage/revision/63?compare_revid=62   (webboard is a GUI for pastebin, and this diff basically adds an option to choose the user name. there are other changes -the diff is not complete but all other changes clearly pass as fixes)
<RainCT> nhandler: ^
<rexbron> hey motu, anyone have any advice on making dh_link link between packages?
<ScottK> RainCT: Yes you do, but should be easy enough to get.
<mok0> rexbron: between _packages_?
<rexbron> mok0: like between a libfoo0 and libfoo-dev
<nhandler> scottk: Just to be clear, syncs requested by non-motus before FF need an exception, correct
<ScottK> nhandler: Yes.
<mok0> rexbron: can you explain a bit more?
<ScottK> The only slack is if it's "waiting for an archive admin to get to it".
<mok0> rexbron: -dev packages often contain a link called *.so
<rexbron> mok0: ffado's upstream uses scons and scons doesn't do shared libraries to policy
<mok0> rexbron: just create the symlinks with dh_links and store it in the -dev package
<rexbron> (it also does not include a soname, so scons had to be patched to add that too)
<mok0> &%!!?$ scons
<rexbron> mok0: I have a file called libffado-dev.links but am confused as to what a "full" path means in the context of dh_link
<mok0> rexbron: it's relative to $topdir
<rexbron> so for example"
<rexbron> debian/libffado0/usr/lib/libffado.so.0.0.0u debian/libffado-dev/usr/lib/libffado.so
<rexbron> mok0: ^
<rexbron> mok0: that would be correct?
<mok0> rexbron: sorry it's relative to the package dir
<LaserJock> you know, we really should have a listing of dh_* with example files
<mok0> LaserJock: yes
<rexbron> LaserJock: It
<rexbron> LaserJock: I'd say it's more the weird cases that the docs don't really cover that trip me up :P
<mok0> rexbron: usr/lib/libffado.so.0.0.0u usr/lib/libffado.so
<mok0> rexbron: and stuff the .so link  in -dev
<rexbron> mok0: I tried that, no symlink is created due to libffado.so.0.0.0u not being in the -dev package
<mok0> hm
<rexbron> what about ../libffado0/usr/lib/<foo> ?
<mok0> rexbron: I don't think so... just don't have the / before usr
<mok0> rexbron: the file is <package>.links, yes?
<rexbron> mok0: yes
<mok0> rexbron: build the package in place using fakeroot debian/rules binary and check that things are what you think they are
<mok0> rexbron: make sure dh_link is called for that package
<nhandler> Is there any requirement for new packages to be appropriate?
<rexbron> mok0: dh_link is being called
<rexbron> mok0: and examining libffado0.deb it is where I expect it to be
<mok0> rexbron: good
<rexbron> it being libffado.so.0.0.0u
<mok0> rexbron: what about debian/libfado
<mok0> rexbron: does it contain the link?
<ScottK> nhandler: What do you mean?
<nhandler> scottk: Bug #332193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332193 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] hot-babe" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332193
<ScottK> No, we don't want that one I don't think.
<ScottK> They can get it from medibuntu.
<nhandler> :)
<ScottK> nhandler: I don't think there is a specific rule, but I don't think that package and CoC go well together.
<mok0> Uhm, needs unpacking: hot-babe
<rexbron> mok0: there is no symlink in the pkg-build dir
 * rexbron facepalms
<rexbron> mok0: pebcak! the links file was not added to bzr and was not copied over to the build....
<rexbron> mok0: your solution for the links file works
<mok0> rexbron: super
<mok0> rexbron: another win for the socratic method :-)
<directhex> wait, hot-babe is a needs-packaging? didn't it used to be in debian?
<mok0> directhex: it was sexist, so it was retired
<mok0> ;-)
<directhex> mok0, well, technically it didn't violate the DFSG :p
<mok0> directhex: ah, you mean hot-babe was totally free?
<directhex> oh, was the "art" non-free?
<directhex> definitely crass & crap, though
<asomething> could some one help me make sense of a pycentral problem? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4f482b67
<ScottK> Probably not.  I'd wait until doko gets updating stuff and then see where we are and if he has clear direction.
<asomething> ah! it was already fixed in the last pycentral upload, but my pbuilder was using archive.kernel.org and it hadn't landed there. works from archive.ubuntu.com
<TheMuso> .c
<directhex> .cs!
<RainCT> .py \o/
<directhex> .boo!
<RainCT> .baa
#ubuntu-motu 2009-02-22
<Brucevdk> Hi, question, I'm using a PPA and say if I want to distribute two types of the same program (e.g. a stable version and an alpha version) should I change the control file to have something like programname-alpha?
<directhex> yes
<directhex> and really you want a different name for the source package more than anything else, so it can coexist
<directhex> on the ppa
<Brucevdk> directhex: alright, I'm trying some stuff out, let's see if it works
<Brucevdk> directhex: the packages should have seperate changelogs?
<directhex> Brucevdk, assuming they have different source tarballs, that's mostly up to you
<directhex> Brucevdk, but the names in the changelogs need to match the names in control
<Brucevdk> directhex: not sure how to best approach this. This is the current situation: http://tinyurl.com/aqwwqu (the build_package.sh in packages/ubuntu) creates a temporary directory for building in tmp.
<directhex> james_w, you're a very odd individual
<james_w> directhex: thanks
<directhex> now, make me a sandwich
<james_w> I was quite surprised I wasn't the only one to have thought of that
<james_w> No!
<Brucevdk> wondering if I should just create three directories or so, one for each changelog and one for the common files then merge that using the build_package script at build-time.
<Brucevdk> but I must be doing this wrong, because that just seems stupid
<Andre_Gondim> I am trying to compile the amsn like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/314805 but i recive this http://paste.ubuntu.com/121257/ what is wrong?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/314805/+text)
<directhex> Andre_Gondim, there's a problem?
<Brucevdk> Andre_Gondim: maybe it's just me, but that's just ./configure no? (launchpad is a little slow)
<weboide> Hi, I'm having an issue with package name conflict here (with Eina music player and lib-eina with eina as src name in debian). Anyone familiar with this kind of issue?
<Andre_Gondim> Brucevdk, when i do make deb i recive http://paste.ubuntu.com/121259/
<Brucevdk> Andre_Gondim: sorry, compile errors aren't my game
<Andre_Gondim> Brucevdk, ok
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone know how to solve this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/121259/
<Brucevdk> "Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution." -- I'm an administrator... :-|
<weboide> Andre_Gondim: this post shows on how to compile amsn 0.98b (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712425)
<directhex> Brucevdk, are you committing to your PPA?
<Brucevdk> directhex: yes, verifying my key right now
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: you sure you're uploading to your PPA?
<Andre_Gondim> weboide, thanks
 * directhex high-fives LaserJock 
<Brucevdk> LaserJock: well assuming committing is the same as uploading, yes :-)
<Brucevdk> oh, you mean if I'm absolutely sure
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: well, sometimes it's easy to miss the "where to upload to" part of dput
<Brucevdk> hold on
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: which means you end up uploading to Ubuntu instead of the PPA
<Brucevdk> LaserJock: are you supposed to end incoming with /ubuntu/ ?
<Brucevdk> think I still managed to screw it up, it's missing ppa
<directhex> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: so you did put the location in your actual dput line though?
<directhex> incoming = ~myusername/ubuntu
<Brucevdk> it was incoming = ~nautilussvn/ubuntu/
<Brucevdk> changed to incoming = ~nautilussvn/ppa/ubuntu/
<Brucevdk> also the documentation said a unique signing key should have been generated, but afaik it hasn't (it's been at least more than week now)
<LaserJock> good grief, "i don't know" is not a very helpful bug description :(
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> LaserJock: mark it as fix released :p
<LaserJock> the one before that is filed against edubuntu-addon-meta with the title "my ubuntu don't know what is docx format"
<Brucevdk> just letting you know, it still got rejected with incoming set to ~nautilussvn/ppa/ubuntu/
<weboide> Is there anyone familiar with dealing with name conflict between a package already in repos and one that wish to enter?
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: what was the command you ran?
<Brucevdk> LaserJock: dput nautilussvn_0.12-1ubuntu1_source.changes
<LaserJock> weboide: what's the package names?
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: I'm guessing that's your problem
<weboide> LaserJock: I have eina (a music player) and in debian repos there is eina (from enlightenment) as src name, libeina as bin name.
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: you run dput as: dput <location to upload> <changes file>
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: the default is to upload to the Ubuntu archives
<LaserJock> weboide: so maybe eina-player
<LaserJock> ?
<weboide> LaserJock: yeah, I talked with enlightenment and they clear said "we won't change our name because of debian"..
<Brucevdk> LaserJock: oh I assumed that was what incoming in ~/.dput.conf meant, so wait, what is <location to upload>. The help page just says: my-ppa
<weboide> LaserJock: but now I need to know how deep the changes need to be in eina-player.
<LaserJock> weboide: I wouldn't expect them to. The general rule is that the first one to the archive gets to keep it
<weboide> LaserJock: hm okay, well, we lost :(
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: well, what's the name of the PPA in your .dput file?
<directhex> Brucevdk, the [ppaname] in dput.cf
<LaserJock> weboide: seems like eina-player or something similar may work
<weboide> LaserJock: I'm not sure if I just need to change the packaging of the orig.tar.gz or does the configure.ac needs changing too?
<Brucevdk> LaserJock, directhex: so just nautilussvn?
<LaserJock> weboide: are the files named the same?
<Brucevdk> right, looks like it
<weboide> LaserJock: what files?
<directhex> Brucevdk, if that's what the [heading] in dput.cf is called
<LaserJock> weboide: the name of the actual programs?
<weboide> LaserJock: well eina from enlightenment is a lib, so binary package is named libeina.
<LaserJock> weboide: I'm not talking about packages
<LaserJock> weboide: I mean the actual files that get shipped in the .deb
<LaserJock> weboide: if there isn't a conflict you could just rename the package eina-player (in debian/changelog debian/control and rename the .orig.tar.gz)
<Brucevdk> directhex, LaserJock: ok thanks guys, looks like that was it, I'm feeling a little bit stupid (but the docs really weren't that obvious, really ;-)
<james_w> Brucevdk: try "dput ppa:~nautilussvn/ppa nautilussvn_0.12-1ubuntu1_source.changes"
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: yeah
<weboide> LaserJock: well, it's a quite simple package, usr/share/doc/eina, usr/lib/eina, usr/bin/eina. except there is also eina-dev which is /usr/include/eina or something.
<james_w> Brucevdk: "dput ppa:nautilussvn/ppa nautilussvn_0.12-1ubuntu1_source.changes" sorry
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: just be glad your not a developer and accidently upload something to the wrong place. it doesn't get rejected ;-)
<Brucevdk> LaserJock: indeed :-)
<LaserJock> weboide: your eina or enlightenment's eina?
<weboide> LaserJock: mine
<weboide> LaserJock: it does look like a real messy thing to check and make sure it's not confliction :(
<LaserJock> really?
<weboide> LaserJock: conflicting*
<weboide> LaserJock: I mean the process
<Brucevdk> LaserJock: should I be worried that the general signing key hasn't shown up yet?
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: I wouldn't think so
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: I think it depends on when you uploaded last
<Brucevdk> LaserJock: you need to have one upload for it to start generating one?
<LaserJock> weboide: all you should need to see is if the enlightenment package ships a /usr/bin/eina
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: yep
<weboide> LaserJock: okay
<Brucevdk> LaserJock: that explains it ;-)
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: the signing is triggered off an upload
<Brucevdk> LaserJock: doesn't that mean I need to re-upload? Or is it going to be signed twice?
<weboide> LaserJock: i've got a conflict with /usr/lib/eina/
<Brucevdk> LaserJock: oh wait, I didn't upload a binary
<LaserJock> weboide: you'll rename that
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: it'll just get signed
<Brucevdk> LaserJock: so, you sign your source thingy with your own key, upload it, and then it signs the binary with the general key?
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: you don't need to upload a binary
<LaserJock> Brucevdk: right
<directhex> Brucevdk, right
<Brucevdk> right, alright, makes sense
<weboide> LaserJock: would /usr/include/eina get renamed too then?
<LaserJock> weboide: yep
<LaserJock> weboide: the packaging should take care of all that basically
<weboide> LaserJock: okay, so this looks good to me, I'll try to package it with the name change and see the changes.
<LaserJock> weboide: you just want to retain /usr/bin/eina so users can find it
<weboide> weboide: okay, should I do any link with /usr/bin/eina-player or no?
<LaserJock> weboide: no, just ship it as /usr/bin/eina
<weboide> okay, thanks a *lot* for your help :)
<weboide> LaserJock: I do have to also rename the directory in the orig.tar.gz to eina-player-<version> right? (this will break any debian/watch updating though...)
<ScottK> It won't.  uscan is smart enough to be able to mangle it appropriatelyl.
<weboide> Hm, the annoying thing is to have to repackage the tar.gz from upstream everytime from now on, right?
<weboide> hm
<weboide> Nevermind that, if that works with uupdate
<weboide> :p
<LaserJock> weboide: it should mostly work ok without a lot of changes
<weboide> okay, well thanks, I think I'm finally done with the questions now!
<LaserJock> anybody about who uses git/bzr for packaging?
<LaserJock> I'm wondering what a good strategy for using branches for patches
<LaserJock> I guess if you create a branch off of an upstream branch it would work
<madmartian> on the subject of bug 332722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332722 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] suvat" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332722
<madmartian> I was sent here to discuss it (as it's my project)
<madmartian> i was sent here to discuss bug 332722 as it's my package
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332722 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] suvat" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332722
<jpds> madmartian: Have you prepared a source package?
<madmartian> it's in a ppa
<madmartian> https://launchpad.net/~suvat-dev/+archive/ppa
<jpds> madmartian: OK, we usually review new package at revu.ubuntuwire.com, would you like me to import it there?
<madmartian> jpds: yes please
<jpds> madmartian: OK; it appears that you have to login to revu to request to have a package imported, could you please do that?
<jpds> ...although I could just dget your source package from the PPA and put it in the processing queue.
<madmartian> jpds: done, thanks for your help
<tdomhan> how do I name the orig src tarball if I want to package a piece of software that is only available through svn?(concerning the version)
<james_w> hey tdomhan
<james_w> it's usually done as version+svn<revno>
<tdomhan> hi james
<james_w> if there are no releases at all that is a bit more difficult
<directhex> 0.0.0+svn ?
<tdomhan> there has been a release 1.27
<james_w> and you can use the date instead of the revno
<jpds> I personally prefer: svnYYYYMMDD.
<tdomhan> should I name it 1.28svn<revno>?
<directhex> tdomhan, in that case, use 1.2.7+svn375218367853721
<directhex> tdomhan, no, for 2 reasons
<directhex> tdomhan, if it's BASED on 1.27 (e.g. from a 1.27 branch) then use 1.27+svn; if it's BASED on 1.28 (e.g. from trunk leading towards a 1.28 release) then use 1.28~svn
<directhex> tdomhan, using the ~ in the second example is very important
<tdomhan> kk, it's the latter one, what are the meanings of +/~?
<directhex> tdomhan, 1.28~svn100 is "older" than 1.28
<directhex> tdomhan, 1.27+svn100 is "newer" than 1.27
<tdomhan> kk thank you
<james_w> "dpkg --compare-versions" can be used to check that two version numbers sort in the way that you think
<maxb> ooi, is there a clear documentation of the algorithm anywhere? I resorted to the source to learn it
<mok0> maxb: there was a discussion on d-d some time ago on exactly that question
<geser> I like 0~1 as a version. it's smaller than zero but positive :)
<maxb> There's no such thing as a negative version
<Yagisan> tdomhan, I use the naming system seen on the deng package here -> https://launchpad.net/~yagisan/+archive/ppa
<maxb> That naming system is, IMO, inadvisable
<maxb> It's overly verbose, and worse, it risks colliding with an official ubuntu package
<geser> maxb: but 0~1 < 0
<mok0> Yagisan's scheme is standard
<maxb> mok0: for PPAs?
<mok0> yep
<Yagisan> maxb, consider my package is what will eventually be the offical ubuntu packe - I see no issues with it
<maxb> It's not frowned upon to publish packages to PPAs that have versions which could be used in the primary archive?
<mok0> No on the contrary
<mok0> You should not use version numbers that might appear in the archive
<mok0> -0ubuntu1~ppa1 is overwritten by -0ubuntu1 which gives the effect you want
<maxb> the deng package in Yagisan's PPA ends -0ubuntu1, no ~ppa1, which is what I'm calling out as inadvisable
<mok0> right
<mok0> I've forgotten it too, occasionally
<Yagisan> maxb, it's also been pending inclusion for what 2 years now ? It still can't get in, so the ppa can be skipped until I can actually get in
<mok0> Yagisan: pending, where?
<maxb> Yagisan: regardless, that doesn't mean you shouldn't practice good versioning hygiene
<mok0> I agree
<Yagisan> mok0, I've been sorting out license issues, and security issues ever since was it hoary or breezy - been such a long time now
<mok0> Yagisan: what if it gets in with changes? Then your ppa version is not overwritten
<Yagisan> I guarantee you'll never have an official ubuntu version that will conflict with it
<mok0> Yagisan: you can't give such a guarantee
<Yagisan> I sure can. as a former upstream, I can categorily state the is a remote eploitable security issue in it, and you can not include it under those grounds
<Yagisan> thus
<Yagisan> I can guarantee it
<maxb> Well if that's the case, I'd say you should be deleting it from your PPA...
<mok0> Yagisan: there are 330942 examples in Launchpad I can cite to disprove you :-)
<Yagisan> (FYI - design issue - and getting that fixed has been more of a headache than the licensing issues were!)
<maxb> Regardless of what you can say about any specific upstream version, that's no reason not to apply good versioning practices
<Yagisan> I have. there will never be an official intrepid version, and when it finally can go in (assuming I haven't given up) any older versions will upgrade
<mok0> Yagisan: where are you trying to get it in?
<Yagisan> mok0, one day, far far far into the future it appears, I would like to see it in universe as it is/was a fun little game. Right now it fails a DFSG test over some issue with wording in an otherwise free license
<mok0> Yagisan: If you are upstream, just fix the license then
<Yagisan> mok0, and when I started, some 33% of the code base was GPL incompatible non-free code, so I'm doing well
<Yagisan> mok0, **former** upstream, and that code didn't come from us. adocating it's removeal didn't go down well either ...
<mok0> Yagisan: How sad
<Yagisan> mok0, joys of politics mate - they no longer have a linux dev. That and I got canned over security fixes, and was vocal in my disapproval of windows only features being planned
<mok0> Yagisan: perhaps you should move on and use your skills for a better cause
 * Yagisan has. I have several other projects - but I do enjoy playing this one, and there is interest in an Ubuntu package, so I update it in my ppa
 * RainCT wonders why Totem fails to play a song on a memory limited system with BadAlloc but Rhyhtmbox doesn't
<maxb> Is there any channel where dbus experts hang out? Specifically I'm wondering "Is there any way to override session-bus service configuration on a per-user basis?"
<fabrice_sp_> Hi. I'd like to apply to U-C-D and already setup my wiki page? Should I send first the email to the mailing list or get the comments of the people that sponsored my uploads?
<geser> fabrice_sp_: get your sponsors comment on your application in your wiki page and when you have enough comments apply "formally"
<fabrice_sp_> thanks geser!
<fabrice_sp_> so, mok0, james_w and any MOTU whot sponsored my uploads recently: could you please put a comment on my wiki application page? Thanks!
<RainCT> james_w: btw, http://jameswestby.net/weblog/bzr/03-sandwich.html gives a blank page here
<james_w> RainCT: how, odd, it worked yesterday
<james_w> RainCT: should be fixed now, thanks
<RainCT> james_w: no problem. funny post :)
<mok0> fabrice_sp_: sure
<mok0> geser: did you see my reply to your question?
<geser> mok0: yes
<geser> mok0: so the PPA would only be used between FF and the next archive opening?
<mok0> geser: Yes
<mok0> geser: perhaps we come up with other uses, but that's the idea
<geser> mok0: who should be able to upload there? only ~ubuntu-dev?
<mok0> geser: yes
<mok0> geser: when the package passes review, and if the main archive is closed
<mok0> geser: or.... perhaps if some rigorous testing is required???
<james_w> fabrice_sp_: do you have a list of uploads of yours that I sponsored?
<james_w> oh, this is a U-C-D application, no need
<ScottK> mok0: I also like the idea of an 'official' PPA to build against for libs so New doesn't add to latency for doing a sequence of packages.
 * RainCT pokes asac 
<mok0> ScottK: yes, it helps for packages that have a serial dependency
<asac> RainCT: ?
<RainCT> asac: Yesterday I asked whether we still want new extensions for Jaunty (now that FF has started, that is), like last cycle?
<asac> RainCT: depends on the extension.
<asac> i wont grant a general exception if thats what you ask
<asac> there are a few that missed FF because i was too overloaded to sponsor. those will certainly get in
<asac> on top i need to look at the specific extension
<RainCT> asac: Ah OK. I was thinking that if there was to be a general exception again I could take a look at packaging google gears
<asac> RainCT: is that free?
<RainCT> asac: Yes, New BSD
<asac> RainCT: go ahead and package it ... we can then look ;)
<asac> if its an important addition to the ubuntu-extension eco system it might be worth looking into an exception
<RainCT> Alright. The main advantage of having it packaged is that there's a patch to let it work with 64-bit systems, but Google hasn't accepted it so far. That's quite annoying as there are custom .xpi builds with it but when there comes a new version Firefox is all the time asking to update it (which it can't as it then tries with the 32 bit version)
<asac> RainCT: yes, amd64 support is an important use case
<asac> RainCT: is there a branch alreawdy
<asac> i just have kind of dejavu now that i think about it
<asac> like i already reviewed a package at some point
<RainCT> asac: Afaik no
<goshawk> can i create a watch file to look to a svn repo in which there are the release file and not a tar archive?
<goshawk> if yes can someone point me an example?
<asac> RainCT: then go for it ;) ... quick!
<__iron> hi
<__iron> what it is to do to get moto status ?
<siretart> __iron: follow the links in the channel topic
<__iron> k
<goshawk> nevermind, solved in another way :)
<RainCT> goshawk: you can write a get-orig-source rule
<goshawk> RainCT: i solved using an http page in which there is a link to the tarbal
<goshawk> so in a complete different way
<RainCT> goshawk: ah, that's better :)
<goshawk> the problem right now is this one: Newest version on remote site is 0.99.7.0.99.7, local version is 0.99.7
<goshawk> it gets the version two times
<goshawk> this is the watch
<goshawk>  http://www.dsource.org/projects/tango/wiki/SourceDownloads http://downloads.dsource.org/projects/tango/([\d\.]+)/tango-([\d\.]+)-src.tar.gz
<RainCT> add ?: after the first (
<goshawk> first one is the html page
<RainCT> http://downloads.dsource.org/projects/tango/(?:[\d\.]+)/tango-([\d\.]+)-src.tar.gz
<goshawk> perfect
<goshawk> it works
<goshawk> can you please tell me what that ?:
<goshawk> mean?
<RainCT> goshawk: parenthesis mark a group the content of which is selected; the ?: mean that you don't want that group
<goshawk> ok perfect, understood :) thx as everytime...
<RainCT> No problem. In case you have more difficulties with the watch file in the future, http://www.regular-expressions.info/ is a quite good resource.
<RainCT> Although the rules in debian/watch are usually quite simple
<goshawk> oki
<goshawk> i've uploaded libtango to REVU
<RainCT> nhandler: do you have some text for the FF warning?
<goshawk> if someone have spare time, please review :) thx all
<nhandler> RainCT: Not right now. I can write something up if you want
<RainCT> nhandler: There's a warning now. Does it look good to you?
<RainCT> nhandler: (it can be disabled once Koala is open changing "feature_freeze = 1" to 0 in /srv/revu-production/config/revu.cfg)
<nhandler> RainCT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121479/. I made a few wording changes. I also removed the word "Jaunty" so that we don't need to update it for each release
<RainCT> nhandler: the distribution name is also taken from the config file ;)
<nhandler> Ok, I didn't know that. Then you can add Jaunty back in ;)
<RainCT> nhandler: I'm also pondering changing the header (the "A Review Tool for MOTUs" - it's not only for MOTU :)). What do you think about "Collaborative Ubuntu packages reviewing"?
<RainCT> (that's an open question to anyone who wants to answer :))
<nhandler> RainCT: I have no objections. But we will also need to update a lot of the links that go to REVU
<RainCT> nhandler: Erm.. Why?
<nhandler> RainCT: Because a lot of links use the text "A Review Tool for MOTUs"
<ScottK> It is a tool for MOTUs.
<RainCT> ScottK: and for non-MOTUs who want to get a package into Ubuntu :)
<ScottK> It's a tool to help us do reviews.
<RainCT> and afaik MOTU is going away with archive reorg
<ScottK> Yes, so eventually it will have to be changed.
<RainCT> ScottK: So are you OK with changing the header?
<ScottK> I think you should ask a broader section of MOTU than "is on IRC right now".
<RainCT> nhandler: well, that REVU itself shows a different title doesn't mean that the links pointing to it must have the same name
<ScottK> I'd prefer not, but it's not a big deal.
<ScottK> So I don't object, other than please mail the MOTU ML first so others have a chance to object.
<RainCT> I'll leave it for later then. Don't feel like sending a mail just to change a string :P
<RainCT> nhandler: (the changes you've proposed will be up once LP processes my commit)
<nhandler> scottk: I also don't agree that the entire MOTU community needs a chance to decide. It isn't as if we are changing the name of REVU, just the description
<nhandler> Ok RainCT
<ScottK> nhandler: It's been call that for years.  I do think people ought to at least get a chance to object.
 * RainCT wonders why REVU is in Softpedia o_O
<nhandler> scottk: I still disagree. We do not ask for input when we change a package's description. We don't ask for input when we change a team's description on LP, and we don't ask for input when we change a wiki pages description. I really do not think changing REVU description is a huge deal.
<ScottK> nhandler: If you change the description of a team I'm a member of without getting input from the team, I would not appreciate that.  It's not very Ubuntu.
<RainCT> ScottK: you didn't complain when the ~revu-uploaders description was updated
<ScottK> Did I know?
<ScottK> I don't see the harm in a quick mail to the ML saying, "I'm planning on doing X unless anyone objects".
<hyperair> i'm curious, how many people here like update-manager to spawn whenever there's an update as opposed to just having update-notifier show an icon in the notification area?
<hyperair> and how many don't notice the addition of a new icon in the notification area?
<hyperair> especially one so bright and orange as the update-notifier icon
<ScottK> I don't use Ubuntu, so I don't have the experience, but I can imagine from the descriptions I wouldn't like the change.
<RainCT> hyperair: I guess I won't like it neither, but haven't seen it yet.
<ScottK> I'd think a tooltip would be sufficient.
<RainCT> Although it may actually be better than the tooltip in some use cases
<hyperair> let's all tell that to ubuntu-devel!
<RainCT> That damn tooltip once popped up once while I was playing a game and took ages to go away -.-
<hyperair> i'm incredibly annoyed at this change
<RainCT> Although that may already be fixed with the new notification system
<RainCT> But yes, having to dismiss a dialogue asking to update each time there are updates is probably quite annoying, especially as I always upgrade from the terminal (but the icon remembers me to do it)
<james_w> RainCT: the new notification system listens for screensaver inhibits and holds messages while they are active
<james_w> RainCT: so as long as the game inhibits the screensaver it will work fine
<RainCT> james_w: Ah. So I guess the game doesn't :(. Is there some CLI command to add an inhibit?
<james_w> gnome-screensaver-inhibit or something
<james_w> gnome-screensaver-command -i
<james_w> there's "xdg-screensaver suspend", but that's trickier to use
<RainCT> james_w: thanks
<james_w> pass "-n" and "-r" to the gnome one as well
<RainCT> james_w: and how do I delete the inhibit afterwards?
<james_w> RainCT: the inhibit is active for as long as the command runs
<james_w> I would have thought it was possible to have a command that took another command as argument and inhibited the screensaver for as long as the child was active
<asac> anyone has a system that was installed before intrepid?
<asac> if so, please paste dpkg --query fontconfig-config | grep obsolete
<hyperair> asac: me
<RainCT> asac: I have 2 upgraded from Hardy
<asac> hyperair: ^^ ;)
<asac> RainCT: hardy would be good to see too
<hyperair> asac: hardy -> intrepid
<asac> hyperair: yes. please run the command and paste it
<asac> if there is any output at all ;)
<RainCT> james_w: yeah, something like that would rock
<hyperair> asac dpkg: unknown option --query
<asac> hyperair: RainCT: sorry ... its --status ;)
<RainCT> uhm.. how can I put on the network cable without having irssi reconnecting? :P
 * asac dump ... made the same mistake twice in 2 minutes ;)
<hyperair> RainCT: i think a shell script could do that =\
<hyperair> asac:  /etc/fonts/conf.avail/README 296384642206e0c9952d5c73a5451eec obsolete
<asac> hyperair: ok. just that?
<hyperair> asac: yes just that
<james_w> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121504/
<__iron> asac: ive got more
<asac> james_w: thanks. when installed? hardy? gutsy?
<james_w> umm, feisty?
<asac> oh
<asac> ok
<hyperair> wow that's long
<hyperair> heh
<asac> james_w: thats less than i expected. i had a bunch more on my since-edgy system
<hyperair> i'll probably reinstall for jaunty =\
<hyperair> i want to switch to amd64
<asac> __iron: please paste
<__iron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121506/
<asac> james_w: can you run a md5sum on a few and see if they were changed?
<asac> or maybe you __iron  ;)
<__iron> asac: ?
<james_w> asac: all match dpkg's values
<asac> james_w: great. thanks a lot
<RainCT> am I still alive?
<james_w> RainCT: it's not clear
<asac> __iron: nevermind. you can run md5sum on the file and see whether it matches the md5sum in the output
<asac> __iron: but james already answered
<RainCT> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/121510/plain/ (on one PC, the other one is offline right now)
<asac> RainCT: also feisty install?
<__iron> asac: one of them http://paste.ubuntu.com/121512/
<RainCT> asac: nope, I use to make clean installs when I upgrade
<asac> __iron: right. that matches.
<asac> RainCT: so you installed when? intrepid?
<asac> or even jaunty?
<RainCT> asac: Ah. That one is an Intrepid upgraded from Hardy
<asac> RainCT: see ;)
<asac> so meaning the cruft is from hardy or intrepid
<asac> feisty had the same
<asac> my edgy had a bunch more ;)
<tdomhan> what are menu-files for? to create a node under "applications" I have to provide a .desktop-file, haven't I?
<RainCT> tdomhan: menu files are for Debian's menu, .desktop for all others
<RainCT> tdomhan: although sometimes menu files are also used in Ubuntu (for example, the default menu in Openbox uses them)
<tdomhan> they are not needed at all under ubuntu?
<tdomhan> mh ok, just created one, then I will leave it
<RainCT> tdomhan: they are encouraged, and not that difficult to create after all
<tdomhan> RainCT, kk thanks for the information, I will just create a .desktop file aditionally
<RainCT> tdomhan: Okay. Don't forget to run desktop-file-validate on it afterwards
<mok0> RainCT: have you ever taken a look at storm?
<RainCT> mok0: nope
<mok0> RainCT: Looks really cool
<mok0> RainCT: I think it's used for LP
<ScottK> It is.
<RainCT> mok0: what can it do?
<mok0> RainCT: it wraps a database in python objects
<RainCT> mok0: as in, removing the need for SQL?
<mok0> RainCT: yes
<mok0> RainCT: SQL is behind the scenes of course
<RainCT> I guess persia likes it then :P
<mok0> ScottK, have you used it?
<ScottK> I have not.
<ScottK> IIRC I sponsored you for an upload of it.
<mok0> ScottK: yes, that's right!
<mok0> ScottK: Good memory!
<ScottK> Not usually.  I'm not sure why that one stuck in my head.
<mok0> I didn't really take a look at it before, but I think I might use it for my next project
<mok0> RainCT: How about rewriting revu using storm :-P
<ScottK> I did just upload my first new style python extension.
<mok0> ScottK: "new style"?
<ScottK> --install-layout=deb
<mok0> ah
<mok0> Didn't know it was supported already
<ScottK> Yep.
<RainCT> Uhm. There is SQL in the tutorial
 * POX detected "python" and "orm" so he has to mention SQLAlchemy (great module!) :-P
<mok0> RainCT: yes, but I don't think you really need to use it
 * ScottK waves to pox.
<mok0> POX: is that the same idea?
 * POX waves back
<POX> yu[
<POX> yup
<POX> but Mike (SQLAlchemy and Mako author) is my hero
<mok0> POX: can you tell a bit about the difference/similarity with storm?
<POX> just check what SA can do
<RainCT> mok0: Looks nice but I see no use for it. Perhaps for a bigger project it's interesting, but here I see it basically as an additional layer which just makes stuff slower :P
 * POX is going thru python-sqlalchemy rdependencies again, if all will be 0.5-compatible this time (he contacted maintainers to ping upstream), 0.5.2 will be moved from experimental to unstable today
<mok0> RainCT: what can be slower than developing those monster queries?
<RainCT> mok0: I can use an object instead of a dictionary with it.. Well.. nice.. and? :P
<mok0> RainCT: It abstracts the complexity of the SQL queries
<RainCT> and the queries would be the same anyway, I just would have to learn how to write them in a different way first
<mok0> RainCT: and how would you handle talking to several databases?
<RainCT> we only have one
<mok0> RainCT: yes, but you're dissing the module
<RainCT> mok0: ?
<mok0> RainCT: you're saying it's not useful
<RainCT> mok0: I'm saying I don't see how it would be useful particularly for REVU.
<mok0> RainCT: but sql quickly gets so complicated that you don't understand what's going on
<mok0> RainCT: Yeah, ok
<mok0> But looking at sqlalchemy I can't tell what it does that storm doesn't... looks quite the same from a first glance
<RainCT> mako rocks, btw :)
<mok0> It does!
<mok0> sqlalchemy has much more documentation
<RainCT> uhm.. how can I concatenate strings inline with C
<RainCT> * with C++ (like in Python "a" + var + "b")?
<mok0> RainCT: you need the function strcat
<RainCT> that's the first I tried, but it fails to compile :/
<mok0> RainCT: What?
<mok0> pastebin your expression
<RainCT> Ah. I need two of them
<RainCT> strcat(strcat("[", (char *) sizeof(voices_list)), "]")   *ugly*
<mok0> RainCT: you might also use sprintf
<RainCT> and it segfaults :(
<mok0> RainCT:ok
<mok0> RainCT: I'd code that in 2 strcat statements
<RainCT> I don't want any variable for that
<geser> RainCT: it won't work that way as "[" isn't writable
<RainCT> right, just seen that
<RainCT> C/C++ is evil :(
<geser> the easiest way is to use s(n)printf
<RainCT> geser: how would that look like?
<RainCT> I don't want to print anything, just pass that as an argument to another function
<geser> char buf[100]; snprintf(buf, sizeof(buf), "[%d]", sizeof(voices_list);
<RainCT> thx
<geser> RainCT: what is voices_list?
<geser> sizeof(voices_list) might don't return what you expect
<RainCT> an arra
<RainCT> y
<geser> on the stack?
<geser> of what data types?
<RainCT> An espeak_VOICE structure
<RainCT> so, a struct
<geser> is the array malloc()ed?
<RainCT> I don't know.. :P
<RainCT> If what you're thinking about is that I may need to divide that with sizeof(espeak_VOICE), the value of that is 20 and sizeof(voices_list) is only 8 :P
<geser> if it's malloc()ed than sizeof(voices_list) will return the size of the pointer to that array (4 byte on 32bit and 8 byte on 64bit)
<RainCT> d'oh
<geser> a pointer doesn't know how large the memory chunk it points to is, you need a separate variable to pass on the actual array size
<RainCT> I don't have it :/
<RainCT> but nevermind, I think I'm doing this wrong and actually don't need to know the length
<RainCT> thanks anyway
<mrooney> I copied my Jaunty PPA package to Intrepid and now it doesn't work because it requires python-central >= 0.6.9, but I am not sure why
<ScottK> Because that's what it was compiled with.
<ScottK> You have to upload source and build it in Intrepid.
<mrooney> ScottK: ahh okay, I tried to do that but launchpad kept rejecting it
<ScottK> You have to use a different revision number.
<RainCT> geser: arr.. after all I do need it :(. Is there some other way to get the size other than incrementing a counter variable in a loop, then?
<mrooney> ScottK: just doing like a ~ppa2 won't work?
<ScottK> Yes  Should.
<ScottK> I usually do ~releaseX~ppaY
<geser> RainCT: no
<mrooney> ScottK: do you know if I can delete the Intrepid package that was copied so the old one is installable?
<geser> RainCT: in C the memory management is your task
 * RainCT decides he hates c/C++ and whoever invented it :P
<ScottK> Now you're getting into questions about how PPA's work, not general packaging, so I'd ask in #launchpad.
<mrooney> ScottK: okay, thanks
<mrooney> ScottK: does the changelog version stuff matter? ie it is Jaunty so all the versions there have Jaunty, do I have to change any of that to Intrepid for it to work there?
<mrooney> or is that not relevant
<ScottK> Yes.  You need to change the upload target to intrepid.
<mrooney> ScottK: can I just change the most recent one, or do they all have to be Intrepid?
<ScottK> Most recent is all that matters.
<mrooney> ScottK: excellent! okay now hopefully one last question, can I leave the .orig.tar.gz as it is, and just change the extracted debian/ ?
<ScottK> Yes
<jcfp> Does having a hard dependency on something in multiverse put a package also in multiverse as a result?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Recommends too.
<jcfp> ah.
<jcfp> ScottK: must such a move be requested separately or can it be done at the same time as a minor bugfix update (by simply mentioning it should be done)
<ScottK> It should be a separate bug.
<geser> jcfp: file a bug requesting the move to multiverse
<jcfp> Does it take long, should I subscribe somebody special?
<geser> the usual sponsoring rules apply (if needed) or ubuntu-archive (else)
<jcfp> geser: Just the separate bug for moving to multiverse, so I'll subscribe ubuntu-archive then. thanks
<ScottK> jcfp: It should still be reviewed by a MOTU first.
<jcfp> ScottK: the move?
<ScottK> Yes.
<jcfp> package is sabnzbdplus, recommends unrar (= multiverse)
<jcfp> #333016
<ScottK> jcfp: Better to change it to unrar-free | unrar and then it's fine.
<jcfp> doesn't work with that program
<ScottK> Oh.
<geser> or move unrar to Suggests
<ScottK> That was my next suggestion.
<jcfp> geser: already got complaints coz it's only recommended
<geser> does it work without unrar? if yes, the suggest it only and keep it in universe than move it because of this into multiverse
<ScottK> jcfp: Can you adapt sabnzbdplus to work with unrar-free?
<jcfp> geser: "work" as in start-up, yes. With a non-fatal warning. But the functionality is something the vast majority of users would want
<geser> ScottK: unrar-free doesn't work with .rar in current use
<ScottK> Oh.
<jcfp> ScottK: don't think so, at least not without alot of work
<ScottK> I would drop it to suggests and don't worry about complaints.
<jcfp> What so bad about being in multiverse that one would go that far to prevent that?
<geser> putting a FLOSS software into the "non-free" archive
<ScottK> For one, it's the non-free section so stuff in there tends to get lower priority for work from MOTU.
<ScottK> The 'proper' solution to this problem is to convince the unrar licensor to use a free license.
<ScottK> Moving things that might use it to mulitiverse is just a bandaid on the real problem.
<jcfp> I realise that, but the other option, making unrar to a mere suggest isn't looking too good either in that respect.
<ScottK> The response to complaints from users I think is go ask the unrar people to fix their license.
<jcfp> So it ends up between having a package where it doesn belong, or users ending up installing a package that misses important functionality :/
<jcfp> nice.
<ScottK> Yes.
<lifeless> jcfp: important functionality that depends on unfree code; hmmm -> I'm not sure that that isn't an oxymoron for a free software distribution
<jcfp> lifeless: that's not a choice of even the upstream devs: things on usenet tend to get distributed as rar files, and the only way to support that seems to be a non-free app
<lifeless> or don't access those files, and tell the poster to use free software. There is always a choice, even if its not simple or convenient
<lifeless> anyhow, its too early for this :P
<jcfp> lifeless: good luck contacting posters on usenet ;)
<jcfp> ScottK: if that bug needs a motu ack, please be so kind. When choosing between two evils, I'd at least want the package to work for end users - anything else kind of defeats the purpose of packaging in the first place..
<anakron> Hi all
<anakron> ping Laney, hi, how are you?
<anakron> ping persia, hi, how are you?
<anakron> there is a  motu here that can answer a question?
<RAOF> !ask | anakron
<ubottu> anakron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anakron> XD
<anakron> ok
<anakron> how i can apply quilt patches without errors?
<RAOF> The answer is "probably, but they'll be waiting for you to ask your question first :)
<RAOF> anakron: Well, that will depend on what the errors are.
<anakron> because im trying to apply them and i got one right applied
<anakron> and the second one says that i must refrsh the first one
<anakron> but even if i refresh the first one i can get to apply the second patch
<RAOF> You probably want to pastebin a full terminal session of what you're trying to do; I may be able to spot the problem there.
<anakron> mm
<anakron> for ex
<anakron> i get source of qtpfsgui
<anakron> then i go to debian/patches
<RAOF> You know about pastebin?
<anakron> pastebin is to show the things that terminal says
<anakron> like a webpage?
<RAOF> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RAOF> It's a _really_ good idea to just copy the text that's in the terminal there; that gives me exactly what you've done, and what error messages have come up.
<anakron> ok im doing it
<anakron> :O
<anakron> it says that there is an error into a patch
<anakron> how you can edit a patch?
<RAOF> Right.  So, what you want to do is copy all the text in that terminal session to a pastebin.
<RAOF> Then I can see what's happening, and can hopefully help you.
<anakron> nono i understand it
<anakron> but i need to modify the patch
<anakron> that the reason of why it not added properly
<RAOF> Well, at worst, you can just edit the patch in a text editor.
<anakron> ups, my error
<RAOF> But you should be able to push the patch, then fix it up so it applies cleanly.
<anakron> im paste it in pastebin
<anakron> http://paste.ubuntu.com/121614/
<anakron> look it
<RAOF> Why are you in debian/patches?
<anakron> where i must apply it?
<RAOF> If you run "QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches quilt push -a" in the root of the package directory, does that work?
<anakron> i get confused because i try to do it in source folder but i can't
<RAOF> Yeah, quilt is a little bit wierd.
<anakron> it runs
<anakron> thanks!
<mrooney> Okay, I have a package in jaunty/universe, I can still get bugfix only / translation sync updates in right?
<anakron> one other: if when i try to do debuild -S, i got "Latest changelog entry has no Ubuntu version number" what can i do?
<directhex> mrooney, yes
<directhex> anakron, is this for a PPA?
<anakron> no
<anakron> ping RA0F, i got with debuild "Patch 10_remove_encoding_from_desktop_file does not remove cleanly (refresh it or enforce with -f)
<anakron> "
<mrooney> directhex: are there any examples of an appropriate bug report that I could use as a template for a sync?
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-22
<persia> Testing with amd64 vs. powerpc would probably be best (does 64/32 and BE/LE).
<persia> Or check other packages, to see if .mo files are being produced by arch:all packages.
<ripps> persia: some bug-reports online say that .mo might be arch-specific, I'll move them into the base package just to be safe.
<ripps> It implies that .mo, arent' inherently arch-specific, but they rely on some tables and alignment and stuff that might be different between arches.
<persia> ripps: If they really are arch-specific, they don't really belong in /usr/share, but that might be a complicated discussion :)
<ripps> persia: well, from what I read, .mo specification is suppose to be arch-independent, but for some reason or another, a few programs don't have the exact same layout parameters between the arches. gmpc might not have this problem, but I guess it's better to ere on the side of caution
<persia> Well, no.
<persia> Everything in /usr/share is required to be arch-independent.
<persia> There's some issues that make it hard to have a shared /usr/share using Ubuntu, but that doesn't affect policy.
<_Andrew> Hi guys, I have this debian folder I'm using the package up a library but I'm having problems with the .install file. Inside I have usr/include/LIB/*  however it isn't getting the files that get installed when I run it through pbuilder
<_Andrew> Some examples of files it installs are /usr/include/LIB/file.h and /usr/include/LIB/SUB/file.h
<_Andrew> How to I make sure it globs everything recursively?
<RAOF> You could just install usr/include/$LIB
<RAOF> That'll install the full directory tree.
<hyperair> hmm how do i get myself added to uus?
 * hyperair tickles persia 
<hyperair> thanks for adding me to ~motu already by the way =)
<persia> Err, you ask one of the admins :)
<hyperair> persia: and you are :)
<persia> And you are
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> thanks =)
<ajmitch> looks like my membership in that team lapses in a week
<persia> hyperair: But there's not much to sponsor.  If you feel like patch review *please* work with the Ubuntu Reviewers team, and help reduce the ~2000 patches we have outstanding that need integration or analysis.
<persia> ajmitch: You may want to wait.  Come Tuesday, the team might be abolished.
<hyperair> hmm? ubuntu reviewers?
<hyperair> persia: where are these outstanding patches?
<ajmitch> persia: being a team member isn't exactly critical as it is
<persia> hyperair: Yeah.  That's the team that reviews all the patches people submit to launchpad and gets them integrated into Ubuntu or Debian or Upstream, or rejects them for well-explained reasons.
<hyperair> persia: as in, patches not put into debdiffs?
<persia> ajmitch: True :)
<persia> hyperair: Some of them are sometimes also debdiffs against random versions, or malformed debdiffs, etc.
<hyperair> ah okay
<persia> hyperair: Basically, it's random patches and stuff, as opposed to stuff where active Ubuntu Developers are trying to upload something to somewhere they don't (yet) have access.
<persia> Whereas sponsoring is more of an in-crowd thing: it's mostly developers who get sponsored (some might be relatively inactive, or brand new, but they are still trying to be Ubuntu Developers, as opposed to sharing patches)
 * hyperair nods
<_Andrew> hyperair, ah, the library i'm packaging is ogre so would it be "usr/include/$OGRE" ?
<RAOF> _Andrew: No; it'd be "usr/include/ogre", or whatever directory it installs its include files to.  $LIB is being used as a variable reference for you to replace with whatever is approprate :).
<_Andrew> ah
<_Andrew> thanks
<_Andrew> Sorry, I have another question
<_Andrew> Is there some way to tell if I have missed a file in the deb that was added via make install?
<_Andrew> What I mean is there a tool or something that does it automated
<RAOF> dh_install --list-missing (or --fail-missing, if you want to fail the build when you've missed something).
<_Andrew> I have multiple packages so would that still work?
<RAOF> Yup.
<_Andrew> awesome
<_Andrew> thanks
<RAOF> Depending on your rules file, you'll need to do different things to pass those options to dh_install.
<ripps> Can someone explain to me what's wrong with this package? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39498488/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.gmpc_0.19.100%2Bgit20100221.2c55870-0ubuntu1~ripps4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ripps> This only seems to happen with lucid amd64, not any other ubuntu. Karmic to Hardy all build fine, only Lucid seems to have problems here.
<persia> Probably a gcc 4.4 thing then.
<ripps> persia: yeah, I checked and it seems the gmpc in the repos had this problem, but than it went away, How did you guys fix it?
<persia> ripps: Check the changelog for lucid gmpc :)
<ripps> persia: I checked that too, it still at the debian version. http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi lists the exact problem that I have, but the version in the repos looks fine. I don't understand why
<persia> Well, it looks like the binaries in the repository were built against karmic.
<ripps> oh, so they never fixed it.
<persia> This is a bit of an issue, as it means that we can't currently build the binaries we're distributing (which is why it's highlighted on the udd list).
<persia> But the binaries may well still *run*, even if they cannot be built.
<persia> Right.
<ripps> hmmm....
<zooko> Folks: Tahoe-LAFS v1.6.1, which is just a couple of fixes of regressions in Tahoe-LAFS v1.6.0, will be released next weekend, not this weekend.
<ripps> persia: the new gmpc-data package I've made works fine, it just gives me an error when I'm installing it for the first time, it's probably freaking because it's trying to install files that was provided by the old gmpc. Is it possible to prevent this?
<ripps> a simple 'apt-get -f install' fixes it, but I don't want my users to have to be bothered to do this.
<persia> ripps: You want a combination of "Conflicts" and "Replaces" in your control file.
<lifeless> persia: breaks
<lifeless> persia: not conflicts
<persia> ripps: use versioned Conflicts and Replaces for the old versions.
<persia> lifeless: Conflicts is supposed to be used when two packages contain the same file.
<lifeless> persia: not if one of them replaces it
<persia> No?
<persia> So just Breaks/Replaces?
<lifeless> persia: conflicts is only needed when dpkg can't unpack without it
<persia> But why Breaks, if the replacements are clean?
<lifeless> breaks is used when dpkg can unpack, but the thing won't work.
<persia> So in this case, just Replaces.
<ripps> lifeless: do I just do 'Breaks: gmpc' in the gmpc-data section?
<lifeless> persia: possibly; depends on the exact topology of changes.
<lifeless> ripps: so, to be clear:
<lifeless> gmpc version X has a file Y, and gmpc-data is a new package that will now be responsible for delivering Y to users ?
<ripps> lifeless: correct
<lifeless> persia: conflicts makes upgrade _much_ harder because you have to remove, rather than just unconfigure/reconfigure. It would be good to be able to do an upgrade without aptitude supplying --force-conflicts to dpkg
<lifeless> ripps: ok, what you want is this:
<persia> lifeless: I thought that with versioned conflicts, everything was good, as long as the newer package was available.
<lifeless> gmpc-data - Replaces: gmpc ( << new version)    Breaks: gmpc (<< new version)  - unless it won't break the old gmpc
<lifeless> persia: no, because you can't decide on the right ordering, in many cases.
<lifeless> persia: and its not semantically correct either
<lifeless> ripps: gmpc should depend on gmpc-data too
<lifeless> ripps: you need the replaces: header so that dpkg knows it can install gmpc-data while the old gmpc is still installed.
<lifeless> ripps: if installing the new gmpc-data while the old gmpc is installed will cause the old gmpc to stop working, then you should add the breaks: header too
<lifeless> persia: example. say you have a similar situation to the above, but files moving in both directions. So you have A and A-data
<lifeless> persia: and A' and A'-data where A' is newer
<ripps> lifeless: thanks, I'll commit that now
<lifeless> if you use conflicts, you have:
<lifeless> A': conflicts A-data
<lifeless> A'-data: conflicts A
<lifeless> and usually you also have
<lifeless> A': depends A'-data
<persia> Right.
<superm1> i've wondered sometimes why packages actually split into x-data and x when the data isn't useful from any other package and no other package depends on "just the x-data"
 * persia attempts to commit this update to best practices to long-term memort
<lifeless> persia: now, given that conflicts means 'cannot coexist on disk', what order of unpack operations will let dpkg move from A + A-data to A' + A'-data without violating either the A: depends A-data, A': depends A'-data, and the conflicts rules.
<persia> superm1: To reduce archive size, because x-data is often arch:all.  This gets kinda important when -data packages can run 100s of MB.
<superm1> persia, ah; that would make more sense then :)  but for packages that are already arch:all it's a moot point then
<lifeless> persia: the answer is 'there is no sequence': if you upgrade A'-data first, dpkg cannot unpack anything because A'-data conflicts with A. The reverse is also true, so you cannot upgrade that package.
<persia> superm1: Indeed.  For arch:all packages it's entirely pointless.
<lifeless> in actual fact though, they don't *conflict*, they *break*, so using breaks is better.
<persia> And they may not even break, depending on which files moved how, etc.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> but as a rule, using breaks + replaces will do the right thing
<lifeless> such that you can do 'dpkg -i A' A'-data' and have it work.
<ripps> technically, I had two new packages, gmpc-data and gmpc-humanity. gmpc-humanity is an optional set of icons that qball, the developer, recommended should be moved to a seperate package. gmpc-humanity is a Recommend to gmpc now, so it can be removed without affecting gmpc
<_Andrew> hyperair, I tried "usr/include/OGRE" but it doesn't catch files such as "usr/include/OGRE/OgreGpuProgramParams.h"
<_Andrew> Infact it doesn't seem to catch anything in the folder
<lifeless> ripps: ok. so the same rules will apply
<ripps> I wish there were some kind of way to see what the download stats for my ppa are. I've heard from the irc-channels that quite a few people use, but I wish I had an exact number so I know when I should discontinue my hardy backports
<lifeless> wgrant is working on that
<wgrant> ripps: I implemented that over the weekend.
<RAOF> _Andrew: Are you pinging hyperair for some reason?  He's not in the channel.  And, in response to your question: is usr/include/OGRE being installed to an appropriate directory by “make install”?  Are you actually calling dh_install?  Is your .install file called the right thing?
<ripps> wgrant: huh? where?
<wgrant> ripps: In a branch which is yet to be looked at by anyone else.
<ripps> wgrant: cool, let's hope it gets to edge soon
<wgrant> ripps: It can't go to edge before the next release (because it needs DB and server changes to actually store the data), but it might make the next release in 1.5 weeks if I'm lucky.
 * ripps crosses fingers
<_Andrew> RAOF, oh I didn't notice he left. I checked the log and it says it's installing in blah/blah/debian/tmp/usr/include/OGRE/Filename.h and here is a pastebin of my rules and .install file.. http://pastebin.com/d6760106c [rules file] & http://pastebin.com/d729c162a [install file]
<persia> _Andrew: That's the right location, you might want to check dpkg --contents on the .deb
<RAOF> Also, is there any particular reason you're only installing usr/include/OGRE, and not simply usr/include?
<_Andrew> I guess not
<kamalmostafa> persia: i'm available for libtifiles review, if you wish
<_Andrew> I added --fail-missing and it's coming up with what looks like every file it should be installing
<RAOF> What is the name of your install file?
<persia> kamalmostafa: You mean "why haven't you looked at libtifiles yet"?
<_Andrew> libogre-dev.install
<_Andrew> There's more then one though
<_Andrew> I'm just concentrating my effort to fix one
<kamalmostafa> persia: oh not at all!  just letting you know that i'll be available for the next couple of hours if you need me.  :-)
<RAOF> _Andrew: And for completenes, want to pastebin your debian/control?
<_Andrew> sure
<_Andrew> http://pastebin.com/d4dee29b3
<RAOF> Why are you calling dh_install -plibogre-dev twice?
<RAOF> (Once in binary-arch, once in binary-indep)
<_Andrew> woops
<RAOF> In fact, that package seems to call dh_install an unnecessarily large number of times.
<persia> Once is usually completely sufficient.
<_Andrew> Oh really?
<_Andrew> Don't you need to do it per deb?
<StevenK> Nope
<_Andrew> woops
<_Andrew> :)
<ripps> Is it possible to force a program to compile with an older version of gcc, even if it's configure doesn't allow for specifying gcc version?
<lifeless> yes
<persia> ripps: You can set funny build-dependencies, and forcibly patch the build system.
<lifeless> if you export CC
<lifeless> CC=gcc-3.0
<persia> In almost every case, it's better to just fix the issue.
<ripps> Yeah, but the issue doesn't seem to be with the code, both me and the developer have looked at it. It's glitchin on a gob file as it's declaring a public... no reason for it to break. Seems to be a bug with gcc
<lifeless> ripps: have you filed the bug?
<ripps> not yet
<persia> kamalmostafa: Why drop all the past Ubuntu changelog entries for 507741?
<kamalmostafa> persia: I thought (incorrectly?) that only one changelog entry could be inserted for any change, so I just tacked my new one on to what was there in "libtifiles".
<persia> Well, the changelog is supposed to represent the history of the package.  Given that this is a merge of two packages with completely separate histories, I think it makes sense to credit all the prior contributors directly.
<kamalmostafa> i mean... those changelog entries from Ubuntu's "libtifiles2" weren't ever really applied to the "libtifiles" tree.  If I were to put changelog entries in, it would imply that such a history existed when it didn't.   Instead, I tried to credit the (one) contributor by copying the exact content of his change (the 0ubuntu1 change) and I credited him below it [Chris Coulson...].
<persia> OK.  That's a fair argument.  bddebian has plenty of credit anyway.
<kamalmostafa> bddebian?  did I miss a credit?
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BddebianIsAGod
<persia> kamalmostafa: bddebian did the initial packaging in Ubuntu, but he doesn't care about the package (my experience is that he doesn't much care about any specifics, as long as there are fewer bugs)
<persia> And LP has the history, and we're removing that package anyway, and we'll sync in the future, dropping all the Ubuntu credits, so it should be fine.
<kamalmostafa> persia: ok yes I see it now... but *technically* that work (the initial 1.1.2 packaging) is *not* merged into this tree, I think.  :-)
<persia> I'll push what I have, assuming I don't find something else obvious.
<kamalmostafa> persia: (but no arguing the bddebian godhood status issue ;-)
<persia> kamalmostafa: I don't tend to think of credit in terms of direct bit links, but rather on a holistic level.  So, I like to credit someone for something even when it's no longer directly present, unless there's some reason not to do so.
<kamalmostafa> persia: okay, in that case, I'll revert to "ooops, I missed it".  ;-)
<persia> It's the same argument for keeping all the Ubuntu changelog entries in a merge even though the only remaining diff after several years is s/iceweasel/firefox/ in a manpage.
<persia> But I don't think it matters in this case, and the original packager has declared that they don't care much in this channel in prior discussions about this, so all should be fine.
<kamalmostafa> lets talk about the changelog issue for a moment...  I agree about wanting to merge in the *information* from the merged-in changelog, but I'm not convinced about the logic of creating multiple changelog entries for one change, since it implies a lineage that never actually existed.   (and would builddeb even accept such a thing?  i'll try it).
<persia> kamalmostafa: If I was doing it, I'd interleave the changelog entries in version order.
<persia> kamalmostafa: And you may have to pass -- -vnnnnn to get the right .changes file.
<persia> kamalmostafa: Anyway, uploaded.
<kamalmostafa> persia: okay, thanks a bunch.  debuild seems to have no problem with multiple changelog entries (as I bet you already knew).   I'll ponder some more on how I feel about it.  I guess I also dislike the idea that it implies that the real authors of those changes were responsible for merging them into this tree.  If I've merged their work improperly, then I should take the blame, not them.
<persia> Oh, you would, because your name would show up as "Changed-By".
<persia> Their work would only show in prior changelog entries.
<persia> So, have you filed the removal bugs for libti*2 yet?
<kamalmostafa> that's true -- but I know that I generally assume that if somebody's name is on the change log entry, that they themselves touched the tree.  anyway...
<kamalmostafa> no I haven't filed removal bugs yet.  I'd like to ensure that libtifiles and libticalcs both build properly first, if that's ok.
<persia> Sure.  How are they doing?  Do they need a give-back?
<kamalmostafa> persia: need a what now?
<kamalmostafa> what is a "give-back"?
<persia> A give-back is when we give Soyuz back the same source to build again, rather than triggering with a new upload.
<kamalmostafa> persia: same as a "retry build"?
<StevenK> Exactly the same
<kamalmostafa> okay, then, yes -- we will need retry/give-back libticalcs once libtifiles completes
<persia> OK.  I wasn't sure if libticalcs had built against libtifles.
<persia> Err, libtifiles2
<persia> Oh, right, it wouldn't have, because of build-depends.
<kamalmostafa> yes, calcs depends on files.  The libticalcs you uploaded yesterday seems to be pending, waiting for libtifiles-dev to appear.
 * persia gets confused again, and hopes that this sort of thing doesn't need to happen for any other packages.
<kamalmostafa> persia: um... hate to tell you this, but there are a few more packages in the libti* set, and they're going to need exactly this same treatment.
<persia> kamalmostafa: Right.  I thought it might have built against the libtifiles-dev provided by libtifiles2, but then I remembered that libtifiles2 provided libtifiles2-dev just for extra annoyance.
<persia> kamalmostafa: All of libti* needs the source-package-name merge?
<persia> Or do they just need to be rebuilt?
<kamalmostafa> persia: yup, extra *bonus* annoyance no less.  Anyway, my libtifiles and libticalcs *did* build successfully together in a PPA (5 weeks ago, so who knows)
<kamalmostafa> they all need the same "drop the 2" procedure
<persia> and merge from separate Ubuntu and Debian sources?
<kamalmostafa> i (foolishly?) signed on to take care of them as well -- although if the group here collectively rushes out and does them all overnight to prevent me from touching them i won't be surprised!  ;-)
<kamalmostafa> I haven't looked at the details for the rest of them yet.
<persia> I think you have different expectations than are normally warranted then :)
<kamalmostafa> I got the impression from a quick glance that they all were in a similar state as these first two -- small changes need to be merged from the diverged libtiXXX2-0ubuntuY versions
<persia> kamalmostafa: For the future ones, please do merge the entire Ubuntu changelog as well.
<persia> (interleaved as appropriate, depending on version history).
<persia> This will follow the standard practice in merging, and make it kinda look like the package didn't have the silly name difference all this time.
<kamalmostafa> persia: okay, will do.  Is there any "standard practice" documentation for merging that I could keep handy?
<persia> !merge
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<kamalmostafa> excellent, thanks
<kamalmostafa> and while we wait for that build here...  thanks again for your help last night -- in particular your comments about the importance of avoiding the impression that Ubuntu would callously throw away their work -- that's a very clear way to keep things in the right perspective (keeping the feelings of upstream in mind).
<persia> It's all a cascade.  We'd be completely unable to do what we do without both those who work upstream of us (in Debian or software authors, etc.), and those who work downstream (documentation team, support team, etc.).
<persia> I think we do our best work when the solutions we find incorporate as much of what is available from others (in both directions) into what is provided, and we share information about changes up and down to keep everyone informed.
<_Andrew> ok
<_Andrew> So I changed the install file from usr/include/OGRE to usr/include and I get the error message "cannot stat `usr/include`: No such file or directory"
<persia> which debhelper are you using?
<persia> and what compat level?
<kamalmostafa> persia: yup.  furthermore, I like the idea that the wishes of the software authors themselves are "most" important (i.e. I should try to retain the work of the original upstream authors in preference to changes done at Ubuntu or Debian, if I have to make a choice).
<_Andrew> debhelper (>= 5) with compat at 5
<persia> kamalmostafa: I'm less confident about that.  I think that there's room for debate and discussion in many cases, and within the context of a distribution, prefer to see integration supported over pure assumption of upstream preferences.
<persia> _Andrew: Are you sure the build system is installing the headers into ${DESTDIR}/usr/include ?
<persia> If not, you may have to use compat level 7 to fall back to checking ${CURDIR}/${INSTALL_CANDIDATE} if ${DESTDIR}/${INSTALL_CANDIDATE} is not found.
<persia> (which an associated bump in the required minimum version of debhelper)
<persia> s/which/with/
<_Andrew> Yes, here is the log.. http://pastebin.com/d7b36aeb3
<persia> _Andrew: What's the content of debian/install again?
<kamalmostafa> persia: good point -- and I'm not trying to make such a wide generalization as I think I'm sounding like here -- its actually just that I think I had acquired too much of a "Debian-centric" view (that my #1 goal was supposed to be to keep divergence from Debian to a minimum) -- hence I wanted to throw away some of the upstream dev's work that I deemed "unimportant" just to keep us closer to Debian -- that was a misguided view, a
<_Andrew> Currently looks like this.. http://pastebin.com/d27e53cee
<persia> kamalmostafa: Ah, yes.  The key is to balance the software authors, Debian, our work, the hints from the teams that use our work, and our users.
<persia> _Andrew: And this package builds multiple binaries, and that's debian/ogre-dev.install or some such?
<_Andrew> yep
 * persia doesn't understand
<persia> Ought work.
<_Andrew> I have the whole debian folder in bzr if you'd like to try yourself
<persia> No, I believe you.  I just don't understand why it's happening, so can't recommend anything towards a solution.
<persia> (and don't even know where to start such an investigation)
<kamalmostafa> I wonder if the builders (Soyuz?) are feeling okay.  libtifiles builds seem "stuck" -- i386 has been saying that it started 0 seconds ago for the past 20 minutes or more:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtifiles/1.1.2-0ubuntu2
<_Andrew> It's at bazaar.launchpad.net/~andrewfenn/%2Bjunk/ogredev/   in the folder ogre/pre-karmic/debian if you would like to see the whole debian file. Maybe you can spot something that's wrong
<persia> kamalmostafa: You can ask in #launchpad, but sometimes https://launchpad.net/builders provides a clue.
<persia> In this case, I'd recommend asking because there are >500 jobs pending, and the buildds are idle :)
<Speedy2> www.search2.net
<kamalmostafa> persia: looks like i'm going to fall asleep before the builders wake up here.  think I'll call it a night.   I'll file the removal bugs tomorrow (assuming successful builds of libtifiles and libticalcs).   sounds good?
<kamalmostafa> persia: thanks for the interesting discussion, the fine guidance, and all the help!
<persia> kamalmostafa: Thanks for noticing the problem and stepping up to fix it :)
<dholbach> good morning
<slytherin> Laney: I decided to leave kiso as it is since I am not primarily KDE packager/user. Perhaps someone form kubuntu team should make the decision for removal.
<Laney> slytherin: maybe you could ping a Kubuntu dev
<slytherin> Laney: Will do when I find time. My hands are full with other things at the moment.
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have a question regarding packaging. is it best to use a machine and its hardware to the fullest or would kubuntu installed in virtual box be good enough?
<persia> eagles0513875: It depends on what you seek to achieve, and how well your virtualisation solution works with your hardware and host environment.
<eagles0513875> i would like to start working with the ubuntu community by packaging but right now im limited on hardware to setup linux on.
<persia> Doesn't really matter then.
<eagles0513875> ok just making sure
<persia> Some people work on packages on 200MHz machines with 128MB of RAM.
<persia> Some people have 8000-node grids.
<persia> As long as the environment you're using is fast enough that you can feel productive, it's good.
<eagles0513875> :) ok sweet
<eagles0513875> persia: in that case would i be better off upgrading from a karmic install or installing right onto lucid
<persia> again, it depends on what makes you most productive.
<eagles0513875> ok
<persia> Since you're working in a virtual environment anyway, I'd expect you'd do better with lucid.
<persia> Because if you put karmic in a virtual environment, you'll end up with lucid in a virtual or chroot environment inside the karmic virtual environment, etc.
 * eagles0513875 goes about setting up a 2nd vm with what ever iso i have downloaded already
<slytherin> The solar theme for plymouth looks nice on lucid. :-)
<christoph_debian> hm what does ubuntu do to require https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/supertuxkart/0.6.2+dfsg1-1ubuntu1  ?
<christoph_debian> someone a idea?
<directhex> christoph_debian, have you got a handy build log from -1 to comparte to ubuntu's -1 build log?
<christoph_debian> directhex: https://buildd.debian.org/fetch.cgi?pkg=supertuxkart&arch=i386&ver=0.6.2%2Bdfsg1-1&stamp=1251030938&file=log&as=raw or so?
<Laney> it's probably related to debian bug #556477
<ubottu> Debian bug 556477 in src:supertuxkart "FTBFS with binutils-gold" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/556477
<directhex> nice one Laney
<christoph_debian> oh ubuntu runs -gold ?
<Laney> I don't know, maybe different linker flags that trigger the same problem
<Laney> probably a change you want to take back
 * Laney spanks randomaction 
<randomaction> christoph_debian, Laney: I believe it's newer mesa
<christoph_debian> anyway it looks like something I want fixed in debian
<randomaction> I was under impression that it's an upstream problem, like insufficient checks in configure
<randomaction> cf http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/supertuxkart_0.6.2+dfsg1-1_llucid32.buildlog and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39444809/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.supertuxkart_0.6.2%2Bdfsg1-1ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<randomaction> in unpatched version, it finds -lGL and is content with it, while symbols from -lGLU will be required
<geser> christoph_debian: see http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~lucas/ubuntu-nbs/32/supertuxkart_0.6.2+dfsg1-1_llucid32.buildlog for the original failure
<siretart`> christoph_debian: oh, hi there. nice to see you around here :-)
<BIDMAS> I'm packaging an application. JDK is a dependency. Specifically which package should I put as a dependency, and should it be in the pre-depends section?
<persia> default-jdk and no.
<BIDMAS> Thanks!
 * BIDMAS edits his control file
<persia> But the advice you get in -java is likely to be both more robust and more correct.
<\sh> does anyone has "serious kernel bug" alerting after reboot with latest lucid kernel?
<persia> (and please don't ask the same question in two places without waiting for a reply: it just confuses folk)
<Rhonda> BIDMAS: pre-depends is only required in really rare cases and should only be added with discussion first about wether it could be avoided at all.
<BIDMAS> In that case, lucky I asked!
<SevenMachines> BIDMAS: you should probably also add additional alternatives to default-jdk, such as (virtual packages) java-sdk, or versioned if necessary, java6-jdk and so on, to allow for other java implementations to be used
<persia> BIDMAS: And you should really follow-up with slytherin in -java, who is going to give better advice than the rest of us.
<SevenMachines> undoubtedly :)
<SevenMachines> than mine anyway, not anyone elses!
<BIDMAS> So which sections in the control file should I be editing, and with what specifically?
<_Andrew> Just one more error left to fix..
<_Andrew> http://pastebin.com/d229edeca
<BIDMAS> SevenMachines: If I put them all in the 'Depends' section, won't it require them all?
<BIDMAS> So which section should I put it in?
<BIDMAS> (section[s])
<SevenMachines> BIDMAS: seperate with an or '|'
<BIDMAS> Hmm
<BIDMAS> Thanks
<SevenMachines> BIDMAS: if its a build dependency the 'Build-Depends'
<SevenMachines> for example, Build-Depends: default-jdk | java-sdk
<SevenMachines> if you need a specific jdk then change java-sdk to a versioned version like java6-jdk and so on
<persia> Um, it's more complicated than that.
<SevenMachines> it does confuse me a little to be honest
<persia> That's why I keep pointing to -java, since someone was silling to help there.
<slytherin> It is nice to see DEHS supporting 3.0 format packages. :-)
<persia> And we have a luxurious 2 months to port it to UEHS :)
<slytherin> is UEHS nothing but Ubuntu branded DEHS?
<persia> slytherin: There's some different filtering, and a bit of other hackery, but essentially.
<persia> The code ought be avialable, and referenced from the page.
<slytherin> hmm, so it shouldn't be that hard.
<persia> No, just needs merging.
<persia> The differences are important, because we don't do by-maintainer searches, and filter out anything with a real maintainer in Debian, etc.
<slytherin> wgrant: When you don't have anything better to do, can you look into fixing uehs to make it work with 3.0 format packages?
<slytherin> forgot the 'please'. :-)
<persia> Um, that might be a while.  Soyuz needs a lot of work :)
<persia> Is it more than a simple merge?
<wgrant> slytherin: I believe it's fixed upstream. I'll try to merge that now.
 * persia is impressed with responsiveness
<wgrant> Conflicts, conflicts, everywhere.
 * wgrant resolves.
<BIDMAS> SevenMachines: Unfortunately that didn't work - default-jdk | java6-jdk | java-sdk
<BIDMAS> Requires all of them, when only one is required :S
<SevenMachines_> BIDMAS: as persia mentioned -java is the place to go
<SevenMachines_> they'll know
<BIDMAS> k
<Laney> persia: Nice mail!
 * Laney is glad that people think about these big picture things
<slytherin> Laney: Which one? Future of MOTU?
<Laney> yes
<persia> People keep telling me they read it, but nobody replies.  I tried to organise it so that individual bits could be easily clipped for discussion.  Please help make this a discussion.
<sebner> Laney: persia: pretty nice and even more *long* mail
<Laney> I will reply, don't worry
 * persia prefers 1000 words to a picture.
<sebner> heh
<sebner> persia: does it have any benefit if I answer "Full ACK"?
<persia> sebner: Um, not so much :)
<wgrant> slytherin: It seems to be running happily. I'll let you know when it finishes so you can confirm that it's working properly.
<persia> sebner: But I can't believe you agree with every particular :p
<slytherin> wgrant: Cool
<sebner> persia: to be honest the are many areas were I'm not really involved so I don't really have an opinion there (e.g SRU)
<Laney> you can have an opinion about how it might work though
<persia> And that's the point.  As MOTU, it is our individual responsibility to ensure that we remain MOTU (else we may as well resign from the team and go do something else).
<persia> Apathy is our biggest enemy.
<sebner> hyperair: hoia! finally you have upload rights :)
 * sebner will wait what Laney writes and then copy&paste that with some other words
<hyperair> sebner: \o/
 * Laney eyes sebner 
<sebner> Laney: you are my mental lead :D
<Laney> maybe I'll hold off until you are finished responding :)
<sebner> Laney: nice try ;)
<hyperair> heheh
<slytherin> hyperair: Congrats.
<hyperair> slytherin: thanks
 * slytherin just finished reading the mail. Will reply from home.
<wgrant> ... just before the UEHS run finished.
<persia> He's just going home from work, and ought be back online in 45 minutes or so.
<persia> (not that this isn't pointlessly late for you :) )
<wgrant> persia: Can you let him know when he gets back?
<wgrant> I'll hopefully be long gone.
<persia> I'll either do that, or redelegate to someone else if there is protracted absence.
<persia> Have a good night.
<wgrant> Thanks. You too.
<Laney> erm, I'm writing too many words about REVU
<Laney> sorry
 * sebner kicks his router for breaking down every 5 minutes
<persia> Laney: There is no such thing as "too many words" :)
<persia> Just be clear and concise, and use as many words as you need.
<persia> So, clear, concise, and *complete*
<Laney> We'll see if I achieved this...
<sebner> persia: your mail is the longest I've ever read *g*
<persia> sebner: You should read some of my other mail then :)
 * persia used to have a job that involved writing ~50K of email daily
<persia> (mind you, this was in 100-150 separate messages)
<sebner> persia: O_o, something is really wrong then (I guess)
<sebner> persia: why do I have the feeling that 1 per day was normal work and the rest writing messages? ;D
<sebner> *1 hour
<persia> sebner: Hrm?  My entire job was email.  I was responsible for coordinating all technology activities for a multinational for two continents.  I didn't do anything except break up project plans into actions, describe the actions to technicians, collate reponses, compose reports, and track exceptional issues.
<persia> So there was no 1 hour :)
<sebner> heh
<sebner> persia: Urgh, nothing you want to make for 40 years I guess... I point of your mail was chatting in -motu right? I think we are OT ^^
<persia> heh :)
<Laney> vim tells me I am 47% of the way through replying ;)
<sebner> mail replying with vim
<sebner> some people *really* are hardcore
<Laney> mutt spawns it
<Laney> I mean to try sup one day soon
 * sebner hugs his gui *hehehehe*
 * Laney hits send
<james_w> Laney: notmuch > sup
<Laney> I see what they did thar
<directhex> yay james_w
<nigelb> I could use some help with a build error.  I copied an apport hook to debian folder and added a line "debian/source_rhythmbox.py usr/share/apport/package-hooks" and pbuiler gives me the error http://pastebin.com/d228e0a6f
<nigelb> the line was added to rhythmbox.install
<persia> And debian/source_rhythmbox.py exists?
<nigelb> yes
<persia> Does it automagically work if you set debian/compat to 7?
<nigelb> lemme try
<nigelb> what does that value do?
<sebner> Laney: pkg-cli package set ftw! :)
<nigelb> persia: Now, I get a new error.
<Laney> sebner: now you get to write words
<nigelb> http://pastebin.com/d5aef866
<Laney> get to it
<sebner> Laney: Yeah, I just finish reading the other replies
<persia> nigelb: Well then, the issue wasn't the one I thought.  Are you absolutely sure about spelling?
<nigelb> lemme confirm again!
<persia> nigelb: One trick I use sometimes when I get issues like this is to try a local build in the chroot (pbuilder-dist lucid login or schroot -c lucid or some variation thereof)
<persia> then use debuild -b
<nigelb> I get this error in pbuilder
<nigelb> not in debuild -S
<persia> This is *not* a good way to test-build packages to submit to the archive, but it does leave you inside the build environment, so you can hunt down why something is failing, etc.
<persia> Yes, I understand.
<Laney> There is also a pbuilder hook to dump you in the build env on failures
<persia> debuild -b is very similar to what pbuilder does when building a package, but you can run it after logging into the chroot, so you can track down issues in the half-built package on failure.
<persia> Laney: Do you know the syntax?  That might be as easy for nigelb
<persia> nigelb: And do set the compat back to whatever it was before, since that doesn't automagically fix it.
<Laney> persia: It's somewhere on the wiki
<Laney> persia and nigelb: Right here — https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto#Running%20a%20Shell%20When%20Build%20Fails%20(Intro%20to%20Hook%20Scripts)
<nigelb> thanks Laney
<nigelb> persia: i'm building from a bzr branch, so gimme 5 minutes to uncommit and set things right again
<persia> nigelb: No rush, and I'm certainly not the only person to talk to about this.  It's better to ask questions generally (especially because you're working in a language I don't know, on a package I don't use, and with a build tool I don't use :)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> okay
<sebner> persia: what is meant with "MOTU-Debian liason"?
<persia> sebner: Ask Laney
<Laney> undefined
<sebner> @Laney
<persia> heh.
<sebner> hrm
<sebner> you both agree and don't know what it is about xD
<persia> The DCT (Debian Coordination Team) used to be around.  I think beuno was in charge of it last.
<Laney> We have some DDs who are also MOTUs. They could be useful somehow ;)
<persia> We both have loose definitions.  The general idea is that we ought be tracking what we do more carefully, and ensuring that anything not specific to Ubuntu gets back to Debian.
<persia> *especially* for unseeded packages, because any differential left over is something we have to fix.
<persia> The second phase of the master plan would be to try to convince teams that insist a package must be changed for some reason add the package to their package set :)
<sebner> Ah, understood :)
<persia> (so, for example, everything affected by iceweasel/firefox ends up being mozillateam)
<Laney> Will Maintainer: be changing to reflect package set ownership?
<persia> THat way MOTU might end up with time to do things like try to get the archive conflict-correct, or debcheck clean or lintian clean, or entirely recompiled to use the security flags or other such things.
<Laney> Might be tricky when packages are in more than one...
<persia> Laney: There's already packages like that.  They end up with both teams having upload access unless the archive-admins decide they are "core", and then it's only core-dev.
<Laney> Does the maintainer field change?
<Laney> So for one of these mozilla packages, it would be clear who is responsible for it
<persia> But I think that the Maintainer: change to "Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss>" for everything was supposed to mask the messiness from end-users.
<sebner> persia: so, also core-dev remains or will it change to "Generalist Uploader" some time in the future?
<Laney> I see it becoming very hard to get core-dev access
<persia> sebner: I don't have a strong feeling on the terminology to be used in the future.  I know at least some core devs are very attached to the identity as "Ubuntu Core Developer", and that the central package set is named "core", so I don't expect it to go away.
<persia> (or at least not without protest)
<persia> But that's just me guessing :)
<sebner> persia: kk, I was just unsure about it :)
<sebner> Laney: ack
<nigelb> I see the line "cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/debian/source_rhythmbox.py': No such file or directory" does that mean the file was not compied to the tmp?  Is that default or should I add the command to do so?
<persia> sebner: I'm not an authority on this: I just read the mails that go around, am subscribed to the wiki page, and attend the relevant meetings.
<persia> sebner: If you have an opinion on the matter, please express it in the appropriate fora (ubuntu-devel list, or TB meetings, usually).
<persia> If you don't,, you have access to all the same information as I about it :)
<sebner> persia: I didn't attend the meetings but I also read the mails and the wiki page and the name popped up so I'm not uninformed ( ;) ) it's just confusing because everyone says something different it seems
<nigelb> also, is the right way to install an apport hook to put in .install or rules? I pulled 2 sources and both of them did it differntly
<sebner> Laney: I'm wondering how your "raise the barrier for REVU" could work. I'm also thinking/writing about that topic currently
<persia> sebner: That's because it's still being debated.  If consensus were easy, we would have had Archive Reorganisation done in Intrepid :)
<persia> (or maybe even Hardy)
<sebner> persia: heh, kk (though Archive-Reorg should slowly be finished the next months)
<Laney> sebner: I was trying to argue two points — that we present an expectation of packages being reviewed that we have no hope of meeting, and that a lot of the packages which do get through end up not being maintained. So I was proposing to introduce more accountability, although my ideas were more rough thoughts.
<persia> sebner: I think it will take a couple more releases.  We're *really* close on ArchiveReorg/Permissions (just need to sort out "core-dev" and some lingering LP stuff).
<persia> But ArchiveReorg/Components still needs a lot of work.
<Laney> It seems like packaging new stuff is a common thing that people want to do, but it's really the wrong way to get started.
<sebner> aye
<sebner> to both :D
<persia> I think our documentaiton is to blame.
<persia> We point people to GettingStarted rather than to Contributing
<persia> And GettingStarted talks about learning packaging.
<kmdm> Hey guys, quick question if I may... taking postgresql-8.4 as an example it depends on postgresql-common (>= 98~) what does the ~ mean in that context? :)
<persia> I'd rather tell all the new folk to go work in bugsquad, and if they think they can fix bugs, ask for help or guidance doing so.
<Laney> I'm not sure... I think a lot of it is people wanting to package some cool piece of software, or making vanity packages.
<Laney> I think if we raise the barrier and send people off to Debian then most people won't bother, and the quality of the packages that do make it will be better.
<persia> kmdm: ~ is a special character in versions that sorts before nothing: that notation is usually added to allow backports to fulfill the requirement.
<persia> I don't like raising the barrier because it makes it more complicated in other areas.
<persia> While I am MOTU, I also wear other hats, and some of the teams in which I participate have reasons they want or need new packages to meet release goals.
<Laney> right, I'm talking about MOTU here
<persia> Sometimes those packages aren't entirely perfect by FeatureFreeze, but as they will be getting additional bugfix work for the rest of the cycle, this is less important.
<kmdm> persia: Gah, so it is. I've never seen it trailing with nothing following it... (and I've used ~blah) alot *sigh* Thanks ;)
<persia> Laney: I'd be perfectly happy to say that no new packages should be uploaded for MOTU alone :)
<Laney> maybe a "New Package Exception" process for MOTU
<persia> The entire *point* of the new definition of MOTU is that we care for packages that are not maintained.  Having someone want to maintain them automatically exludes them from our purview.
<persia> That said, I think we happen to have some expertise with all the different ways things can go wrong in packages :)  So we're probably good reviewers.
<persia> But that's part of why I don't think NEW package review belongs to MOTU.  it should be centralised.
<persia> Those of us who like doing it can still partifipate, but it doesn't feel like a MOTU function to me.
<Laney> It's really not. Packages destined for a seed will usually be fine, as there is a designated set of maintainers to be poked.
 * persia will still review stuff, as it's a fun way to spend a few hours every once in a while, but just doesn't expect to wear a MOTU hat whilst doing so.
<persia> And vanity packages are fine, if the vain person is a developer.
<directhex> i think once the dust settles, i might be better placed not as a motu, but as someone with upload rights to all my crap
<persia> That's a perk I can live with (because we can poke them).
<directhex> "my" being a blanket term here
<persia> directhex: Yes, but realise that this does *not* grant you exclusivity.  We have no maintainers, and we're not growing any.
<Laney> what do you think to the New Package Exception process then? For packages not going into any set.
<directhex> persia, i don't expect exclusivity. teams are vital to ubuntu
<Laney> You'd have to explain why it can't go to Debian, commit to maintaining, ...
<directhex> persia, lone maintainers are debian's biggest problem
<persia> Laney: I think that they just get mostly ignored, and we document that they can be expected to be ignored, and that those wishing to get their software into Ubuntu would do best to get it into Debian
<persia> directhex: Yes, but even teams in Ubuntu don't have exclusivity.
<Laney> we already do say that...
<persia> directhex: Ubuntu permissions are all overlapping sets.
<directhex> persia, true, but there's some expectations & etiquette
<persia> Laney: Right, so let's just say it more, and update the NewPackages page to emphasise it.
<persia> Laney: but I really think that there ought be a distro-wide team that thinks about this, to set some language that works for everyone, rather than making it too restrictive because MOTU doesn't want more junk.
<persia> directhex: You just haven't been hit by an NBS swipe or security rebuild or ABI transition yet if you think that :)
<persia> (and if you're nimble enough, you may be able to preserve the illusion)
<directhex> persia, you didn't notice libgnome2.24-cil and all that fallout? ;)
<Laney> directhex and sebner: Do you think a set for our stuff is a good idea?
<alkisg> How do I depend on "web java plugin"? icedtea6-plugin doesn't exist on hardy...
<Laney> set/sets
<persia> directhex: You mean 2.24.1-6ubuntu1 or an earlier case?
<persia> But that only underscores that there's no exclusivity :)
<directhex> Laney, yes, but what's the crossover with stuff in the main distro? i haven't been paying close attention to the reorg stuff
<sebner> Laney: we do everything regarding CLI in Debian and Ubuntu anyways so yes
<Laney> tomboy and f-spot and deps will be also in the desktop set
<persia> directhex: main/universe is unimportant from a packageset perspective (which makes sense).
<Laney> I guess we will be allowed to touch them too, unless someone moans
<directhex> persia, i mean from a "can directhex upload tomboy" perspective
<persia> You can certainly ask.  I suspect you'll end up with join responsibility.
<Laney> dunno if it makes sense to follow the Debian structure
<Laney> -mono -apps -libs
<persia> directhex: That's up to the TB, not me :)  But if the TB approves the concept of that package set, and outlines a set of criteria for being able to upload to it, and it includes tomboy, and you're a charter member, then you'd be able to upload tomboy.
<persia> Laney: No.  It makes sense to have *one* packageset for that stuff.  The same people in Ubuntu are interested in all three.
 * directhex signs form 2547(b) in triplicate
<directhex> Laney, i agree with persia
<persia> Laney: You can break it up later if you need to because of social breakdown within the team.
<Laney> sure
<Laney> just puttin' it out there
<persia> But social breakdown is precisely what we seek to avoid :)
<directhex> IMHO free beer would help solve social breakdown
<persia> directhex: You're offering?
<directhex> nah, that's canonical's role!
<kmdm> Don't suppose anyone can have a quick glance at http://www.pastebin.com/m2203de1e and tell me why when trying to install postgresql-7.4 from dapper onto karmic it thinks postgresql-common is not going to be installed yet apt-cache policy and infact installing that package look/work fine... :|
<directhex> kmdm, what does apt-get install postgresql-common say?
<kmdm> directhex: it installs and works fine...
<kmdm> which is hence my confusion (although I know I'm doing something silly somewhere ;))
<nigelb> I copied an apport hook to debian folder and added a line "debian/source_rhythmbox.py usr/share/apport/package-hooks" in rhythmbox.install and pbuiler gives me the error http://pastebin.com/d228e0a6f  I'm inside the pbuilder chroot, can someone help me figure out what went wrong?
<Laney> pastebin "ls debian/" please
<nigelb> http://pastebin.com/d17b29931
<Laney> huh, it is there
<Laney> nigelb: can I see the install file?
<nigelb> oh wait, you want that from inside chroot?
<Laney> would be good
<Laney> maybe you forgot to bzr add it
<Laney> ;)
<nigelb> oh oh
 * nigelb headdesks
<nigelb> I did forget the bzr add
<Laney> one of the gotchas of vcs packaging
<Laney> been there, done that
<nigelb> been doing this for past 1 hour
<nigelb> ugh!
<Laney> I'd like to say "at least you won't do that again", but ...
<Laney> at least you'll remember to check this
<nigelb> yea :)
<nigelb> Laney: is there a wiki for vcs packaging? (if not, there should be!)
<Laney> I dunno, I think my knowledge is kinda cobbled together
<Laney> the docs for bzr-buildpackage are probably what you want
<nigelb> (i'm using irc logs for vcs packing)
<nigelb> but the docs include all the gotcha's ? ;)
<Laney> it might be called bzr-builddeb
<nigelb> yea, I looked into it earlier
<sebner> directhex: free beer! *ACKed*
<directhex> anyone know where UDS for murderous mongoose is gonna be? :p
<nigelb> directhex: on the eu side of the pond i guess ;)
<sebner> directhex: monkey!
<jdong> directhex: can't we just bring banshee and tomboy back by default and call it monogamous monkey or something?
<jdong> *ducks*
<sebner> Laney: I sent my thoughts but it turned out a lot worse than I thought ¬_¬
 * sebner ^5 jdong for the monkey!
<jdong> :)
<directhex> jdong, wait, "back"? tomboy's not in anymore?
<jdong> directhex: oh I wasn't sure about that. I thought mono was kicked out due to CD space. never mind then :)
<Laney> haha
<jdong> directhex: FWIW there's plenty of mono on all my installs ;-)
<Laney> now that would be a shock
<directhex> jdong, mono's never been a disk space issue. infact lucid has 50% more mono apps than karmic
<jdong> directhex: ah, cool. What's the new mono apps?
<directhex> jdong, gbrainy
<jdong> *nods*
 * jdong feels borderline daring enough to upgrade this thing to lucid :)
<Laney> O_O
 * Laney just saw that gbrainy is on ubuntu5
<directhex> jdong, boot speed is incredible, but dunno if that applies to upgrades or fresh
<jdong> directhex: yeah on radeonhd bootspeed was WHOA.
<directhex> Laney, yeah, welcome to the ubuntu-default-apps land
<jdong> mostly thanks to the lack of silly flickering
<jdong> directhex: the problem is all the other lil hardware regressions to chase down....
<Laney> we managed to keep f-spot synced!
 * sebner throws f-spot at jdong 
<jdong> :)
<kmdm> directhex: FYI... just noticed a Conflicts: postgresql-7.4 in postgresql-common, so that'd explain it ;-)
<Laney> aptitude why-not might have told you that
<directhex> i didn't know about why-not o_o
 * sebner uses apt-get ftw!
<Laney> learn sumfink new
<jdong> wow.....
<jdong> avahi-daemon CHEWS CPU pretty badly when it sees upsetting network traffic.
<kmdm> Laney: it does... thanks... I shall have to remember that command ;)
<nigelb> Laney: it worked.  Thanks for the big help in figuring out the small error ;)
<Laney> no probs
<arand> A bit confused regarding parted_1.8.8.git.2009.06.03.orig.tar.gz This is very far from what I get from a "git clone http://git.debian.org/git/parted/parted.git", (??)
<persia> arand: Have you tried using pristine tar on that git branch?
<hyperair> git buildpackage --git-pristine-tar
<persia> arand: Also, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-installer, as those folk may have closer familiarity with that package
<arand> hyperair: git doesn't seem to like "buildpackage" is that some separate packae I need to get?
<hyperair> arand: yes. you need git-buildpackage
<Laney> git-buildpackage
<Laney> no space
<arand> right
<Laney> oh, that does work too(!)
<hyperair> =)
<hyperair> git automatically checks your PATH for git-<command>
<Laney> git-<tab> 4eva
<hyperair> git <tab> also works well
<persia> That's a very amusing implementation.
<hyperair> if you have bash-completion
<persia> Or zsh completion or any completion, really (so long as it handles git)
<sebner> git is _that_ cool :)
<hyperair> ^_^
<hyperair> well git-core has /etc/bash_completion.d/git
<hyperair> but not anything for zsh or anything
<hyperair> so i don't support it'll be supported out of the box =\
<Laney> wfm
<arand> git-* is unfortunately not in ubuntu e.g. git-clone doesn't exist, it's only git that's available (in path?)
<Laney> zsh comes with git completion
<hyperair> arand: you could add /usr/lib/git-core to PATH.
<hyperair> Laney: even the space one?
<Laney> the space what?
<hyperair> git<space><tab>
<Laney> yes, especially that
<hyperair> hmm cool
<hyperair> but i suppose packages can't extend zsh's completion?
<Laney> http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/gitzsh.png
<jpds> hyperair: They can.
 * Laney is still using jpds's zshrc (substantially) :)
<arand> Hmm, seems like I need a debian/ for git-buildpackage... more confusiong (the cloned git obviously has no debian/, and the apt-get sourced "is not a git repository")...
<persia> arand: Check which branches are available.  debian/ is often in a separate branch.
 * persia doesn't know the commands to find this out, but has read that somewhere
<Laney> git branch -a
<kamalmostafa> hi motu's: please force a retry-build for:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libticalcs/1.1.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu1   (its missing builddep has landed)
<Laney> launchpad will do that automatically
<randomaction> yep, it's a depwait
<kamalmostafa> oh, i didn't realize that -- when will LP "realize" that its ready?
<persia> Well, sometimes LP gets confused.  If it still hasn't happened after about 4 hours, get someone to press the button.
<arand> Laney: there's remotes/origin/stable-1.8.x but no debian..
<sistpoty|work> kamalmostafa: already pressed the button
<kamalmostafa> the thing its waiting for (libtifiles-dev) has been ready for 10 hours now
<persia> But the delay is usually build -> accepted, then a publisher run (this is 43-108 minutes, depending), and then a mirror pulse (maybe a couple of minutes), and then LP running a job (maybe another couple of minutes), and the DEPWAIT build going back into queue.
<kamalmostafa> sispoty: thanks
<Laney> I don't know how often LP tries to break depwaits
<persia> Yeah, at 10 hours, pressing the button is the right thing to do.
 * sistpoty|work actually just wanted to press the button since it's existence :)
<kamalmostafa> sispoty: glad I could be of service!  ;-)
<sistpoty|work> :)
<persia> sistpoty|work: You've never previously done a give-back?  It's most rewarding, isn't it?
<sistpoty|work> persia: I think I actually once press it, but only for a selected architecture
<sistpoty|work> persia: any yes, it's cool :)
<kamalmostafa> can anyone point me to a recent "remove this package" bug -- I'd like to see what one looks like before filing mine.
<Laney> Please remove xxx from yyy
<Laney> <reasons>
<Laney> <why the rdeps are going to be alright>
<randomaction> bug 525408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525408 in numerix "[OCaml 3.11.2 transition][round 2/6] Please remove numerix from Ubuntu" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525408
<kamalmostafa> Laney, randomaction: thank you
<randomaction> a perfect bug would also say "remove source and binary package"
<Laney> really?
<sistpoty|work> kamalmostafa: libtifiles-dev is in binary new (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue), so an archive will need to denew it first
<sistpoty|work> so I clicked the button all in vain *g*
<kamalmostafa> sistpoty, persia: hmmm -- libticalcs for powerpc just failed ... oh you noticed too
<kamalmostafa> sistpoty: but just think... once they "denew it" (whatever the heck that means!) you'll get to push the button for me *again*!  :-)
<randomaction> here's the guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/PackageArchive#Removing%20Packages
<persia> Depends on the timing.  If you fail to notice for a couple hours, LP might just do it anyway.
<Laney> or alternatively, that explains why it didn't get de-depwaited
<persia> Indeed.  10 hours is awfully long for the usual class of LP delay.
<kamalmostafa> randomaction: thanks for the pointer.  time for me to go read all of wiki.../UbuntuDevelopment/... from start to finish again.
<persia> kamalmostafa: Don't worry.  We only update it a few times a week, so there's a chance you can keep up :)
 * sistpoty|work heads home... cya
<james_w> who was involved in the review and upload of squeak?
<james_w> highvoltage: I see you were, have a few minutes to discuss it?
<james_w> I mean scratch, not squeak
<highvoltage> james_w: yes, I'm around
<james_w> hi
<james_w> first off, why multiverse?
<persia> upstream requested that, because of bundled binaries.
<james_w> yeah, that's my second question
<highvoltage> james_w: I remember asking lightning that exact question and he explained something about the bundled binaries that made a lot of sense at the time, I'll try to summon him here...
<james_w> highvoltage: also, did you have a freeze exception for this?
<james_w> stgraber: is mirrorkit any different from ubumirror?
<c_korn> revu down ? http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/
<c_korn> hm, now it works
<stgraber> james_w: it seems similar though it's not actually reinventing the wheel, it's just a simpler way of managing debmirror and generating reports out of it
<stgraber> james_w: you can see it as an abstraction layer on top of debmirror
<stgraber> james_w: we got asked by mvo to push it to archive after we used it for years here at Revolution Linux (but never really took the time to package it)
<james_w> so the difference from ubumirror would be that it generates reports, but doesn't mirror cdimage etc?
<stgraber> right
<stgraber> it also lets you setup a "transparent" proxy quite easily, if the files are in the mirror, it'll use it, if not, it'll use archive.ubuntu.com directly
<stgraber> here we simply override archive.ubuntu.com with it and setup it to mirror the most used distro and architecture
<arand> Laney persia hyperair: Thanks for the help earlier! Seems like the core cause was that the debian version git repo does a lot of fluff compared to the original parted, in addition to lagging behind a year or so..
<highvoltage> james_w: slangasek said that FF didn't apply until it's in the topic, so we were going to try to slip it in, I'm not sure where to contact lightnin at this moment, but I'll write a FFE and give you a ping if that is ok?
<slangasek> beg pardon? I never said anything about the topic
 * highvoltage checks logs to check whether he's imagining things
<slangasek> until it's /announced/; but it's announced on ubuntu-devel-announce
<highvoltage> slangasek: it was probably someone else who mentioned the topic then, sorry!
<highvoltage> 02:02 < sebner> persia: nahh!" As long as the topic isn't changed we are free to upload :P
<highvoltage> ok at least I'm not completely demented :)
<highvoltage> (it was way past my bedtime so that's my official excuse)
 * Laney would take that with a bucket of salt
<slangasek> ah; sebner seems to be an unreliable source ;)
<highvoltage> yes looking at it now I see it's clear that he was joking. at 2am things are a bit more warped
 * sebner hides
<sebner> slangasek: I forgot to add "When slangasek sends out the stop mail" :)
<sebner> highvoltage: I'm sorry :(
<highvoltage> sebner: heh, it's not your fault
<sebner> highvoltage: next time I'll add more smilies ... I promise! :D
<highvoltage> sebner: and I'll read more carefully!
<sebner> highvoltage: heh :)
<james_w> highvoltage: I'll reject for now, if you get an FFe and my questions are answered you can easily re-upload
<fabounet> Hi BlackZ, are you here ?
<randomaction> How are component mismatches dealt with? E.g. libtest-script-perl (in main) build-depends on libprobe-perl-perl (in universe) and can't be built.
<persia> randomaction: Either an MIR or a demotion bug.
<persia> Check why libtest-script-perl is in main.
<persia> Note that if libprobe-perl-perl source is in main, moving the binary is just a matter of nudging an archive-admin.
<randomaction> How do you know it's in main?
<persia> I don't, but rmadison does.
<randomaction> my rmadison says that libprobe-perl-perl source is in universe
<persia> One option is `rmadison $(apt-cache showsrc ${PACKAGE} | grep ^Package | cut -d\  -f2)`
<persia> That needs an MIR or demotion bug then.
<persia> Once in a while one finds a binary in universe with a source in main (because binaries are promoted only if needed), and can just nudge someone.
<randomaction> Ah, I didn't see the "if" in one of your sentences :)
<persia> Aha!  Now your comment makes more sense :)
<randomaction> Is there a tool to find out why a package is in main? (Like, it's a dependency of package X, which is seeded)
<randomaction> And, on a related note, is there a tool to find which package sets a package belongs to?
<\sh> RoAkSoAx: see comment on your post
<Laney> edit_acl.py in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<Laney> randomaction: ^^^
<\sh> RoAkSoAx: + integrating pacemaker into puppet for easy junior sysadm setup ;)
<RoAkSoAx> \sh, :)
<RoAkSoAx> \sh, well the thing now is migrating to pacemaker/openais or pacemaker/heartbeat ?
<\sh> RoAkSoAx: from hb1/hb2 to pacemaker/openais
<james_w> randomaction: for why a package is in main, check http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/ though it's not the easiest thing to read
<randomaction> Laney, james_w: thanks
<\sh> RoAkSoAx: one of the setups we are talking about is hb1+ldir -> http://shermann.name/content/network-setup-freaks-me-out ;)
<randomaction> Though I assume that packages in main which failed to build will receive some attention closer to the release.
<RoAkSoAx> \sh, right, that's the plan for the Ubuntu CLuster Stack, to be able to provide that upgrade path, however, Linbit guys took the lead of Heartbeat for all of those who still want to stay in Hearbeat but use pacemaker as CRM instead of pacemaker/openais
<RoAkSoAx> \sh, and for the Ubuntu Cluster Stack we decided to go for keepalived+ipvsadm for loadbalancing since, keepalived is much faster to failover
<RoAkSoAx> however, I wanted to test pacemaker with ldirectord for loadbalancing
<RoAkSoAx> and see how it goes :)
<RoAkSoAx> scary network setup btw :)
<\sh> RoAkSoAx: well, as we are dealing with ubuntu here, we decided to go the hard way :) we are running right now on jaunty (because of some nice tomcat6 packages), we will leave karmic out (because of the well known upstart + ifupdown problem) and will redeploy our production setup via FAI with zero downtime ;)
<\sh> which will give me a heluva work but gives me 5 years of peace and enjoyment ;)
<\sh> RoAkSoAx: fun part about this network setup...it worked out of the box in jaunty...in contrast to hardy ;)
<RoAkSoAx> cool
<RoAkSoAx> anyways, I guess I'll start testing ipvsadm in both pacemaker/openais and pacemaker/heartbeat to let people know their upgrade options
<\sh> RoAkSoAx: ping me when you have some more insights :)
<RoAkSoAx> RoAkSoAx, will do ;)
<\sh> now it's time to go home...14 hours again
<arand> When I've used dpatch-edit-patch, do I still need to manually add it to the 00list file?
<persia> I think I remember having to do that before, yes.
<persia> But try it and see :)
<arand> So if nothing showed up there but I got a *.dpatch file, I should be editing it?
<persia> Right.
<rhpot1991> jdstrand: ping, I'd like to talk about the hdhomerun-config-gui package if you have the time
<jdstrand> rhpot1991: sure
<rhpot1991> jdstrand: unfortunately upstream only hosts up the latest source there, and they released a new version after this package was uploaded
<rhpot1991> the new version does not add anything to the linux version so it was decided to just use the version that was tested
<rhpot1991> perhaps you can just compare with what is on revu?
<jdstrand> rhpot1991: well, I need to be able to verify the sum against the upstream source, to make sure nothing changed. can you update the package to use the new upstream tarball? did someone from REVU already review the sum?
<rhpot1991> jdstrand: fabricesp and superm1 ack'd it, you'd have to check with them to be sure
<jdstrand> superm1: ^ did either of you verify the sums on the upstream source?
<jdstrand> superm1: (for hdhomerun-config-gui)
<rhpot1991> jdstrand: I have the source here still, but cannot find it anywhere online
<jdstrand> rhpot1991: right. I appreciate your dilemna, but as an archive admin I need to make sure the source is correct
<rhpot1991> jdstrand: what if I asked upstream if they could email it to you?
<rhpot1991> if they even still have a copy around
<jdstrand> rhpot1991: well, if it was froma @silicondust.com I suppose I could. you said there were no changes in the new version with the old for linux-- can you just update your source package to use that instead? I was ready to accept it except for this issue
<jdstrand> rhpot1991: if you update the source package, please test it a bit to be sure it is ok ;)
<rhpot1991> jdstrand: ok, I pinged someone upstream to see if thats an option, otherwise I'll upgrade the source
<MTecknology> building packages gets messy on the system
<jdstrand> rhpot1991: thanks
<MTecknology> If I want to add a completely different section in a debain/rules file so I can keep my changes separate, is this ok?  COMMON_CONFIG=$(COMMON_CONFIG) \
<MTecknology> quite today
<MTecknology> quiet*
<MTecknology> Any ideas what is wrong here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/381903/
<arand> I have this here pproblem when building virtualbox with pbuilder http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/381906/ (E: pbuilder-satisfydepends failed.) any idea s to cause/fix ?
<christoph_debian> arand: try to only depend on packages that actually exist
<arand> christoph_debian: this is virtualbox as I got it from apt-get source... What would I need to change? (and why is it "broken" from the beginning..?)
<christoph_debian> probably some of the packages got removed
<RAOF> arand: So, what release are you trying to build for, and do you have Universe enabled in the pbuilder?
<arand> RAOF: trying for karmic, I don't know about the universe.. i would assume.. how to check that?
<RAOF> arand: pbuilder login & check out /etc/apt/sources.list should do it.
<arand> RAOF: Ok, that was it it seems, strange that I havent come across that issue before.. Cheers
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-23
<MTecknology> I still can't figure this out....
<MTecknology> How can I grab a package that should be in lucid through apt-get source from a karmic machine?
<Laney> stgraber: are you aware that pastebinit misses a dependency on python-configobj on lucid?
<Laney> http://pastebin.com/m1144b071
<stgraber> Laney: argh, I completely forgot about that one. Thanks, I'll be uploading a fixed one in a few minutes.
<geser> MTecknology: add a deb-src line for lucid
<Laney> no worries
<AtomicSpark> Heh, the motd is cut off for me on irssi
<MTecknology> geser: thanks; I also just realized lucid doesn't have what I want yet... not imported yet
<stgraber> Laney: uploaded
<Laney> wow, that was fast
<crimsun> ninjas
<stgraber> wasn't exactly a difficult one ;)
<Laney> aren't those deps automatically calculated by the python packaging helpers?
<lifeless> Laney: deps on other python modules? no
<rhpot1991> jdstrand: you should have an email coming to you from silicondust, containing the source and md5sum
<rhpot1991> of that specific version that was packaged
<Laney> lifeless: ok then
<MTecknology> ok.. I'm almost positive this error is because I'm missing a package I should have for building this - any ideas?http://paste.ubuntu.com/381903/
<MTecknology> feels like the weekend in here :P
<MTecknology> time to sign off while this builds
<mhall119|work> jdstrand: are you available?
<MTecknology> Any ideas how I can fix this? There's dependencies that aren't in 9.10; http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39577604/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.php5_5.3.1-0ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<persia> MTecknology: Build against an archive that has the dependdencies you need.
<persia> MTecknology: But something else is odd, because I *can* install apache2prefork-dev in my karmic chroot.
 * persia is amused to see springlobby accepted in Ubuntu the same day it is removed from unstable.
<MTecknology> persia: can you build php5 3.5.1?
<persia> In karmic?
<MTecknology> persia: sorry, had to run for a bit
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> I'm trying to get php 3.5.1 built on karmic
<persia> MTecknology: What's the package name?
 * persia was fairly sure that php3 and php4 were long dead, but may misunderstand
<MTecknology> !info php5 lucid
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.12.dfsg.1-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<persia> OK.  What's the "3.5.1" mean?
<MTecknology> persia: that's the karmic version; 3.5.1 is in debian I think; so there's a chance ludic will come out with it..
<persia> lucid has php5 5.2.12.dfsg.1-2ubuntu2
<persia> (rmadison is your friend)
<MTecknology> php5-5.2.12
<MTecknology> php5-5.3.1 is latest and greatest
<persia> OK.  Do you know of an approved FeatureFreeze exception?
<MTecknology> nope, are we past debian import freeze?
<persia> !schedule
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<MTecknology> I really need to watch that better
 * persia is unhappy with the factoid
<MTecknology> I'm not really concerned with it being in lucid; I just want to figure out how to build this dang package for my ppa with the features enabled
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<MTecknology> ya, I found that, I have it bookmarked but I don't keep up on it well enough
<persia> You might want to look at the Ubuntu patch, for the changelog entry "Fix FTBFS"
<MTecknology> I tried looking at a lot of that stuff but there's more in there than I can comprehend; it's making my mind explode
<MTecknology> I'm still very much a novice trying to do too many smart people things :P
<MTecknology> from what I hear online too php is a massive beast to package
<persia> Indeed, and it's not actually one of the packages we look after, either :)
<MTecknology> hm?
<persia> And you're working against a PPA for an older version of Ubuntu, which we also don't tend to do :)
<MTecknology> karmic is an older version?
<persia> MOTU cares for the packages that are unseeded: they do not have another team in Ubuntu that has volunteered to look after them.  We tend to focus on overall archive health, and on the small packages that need extra love.
<persia> Yeah, it's not the current development version, which is the focus of development for all development teams.
<MTecknology> oh
<arand> does it matter if the *.dpatch is a+x, since dpatch-edit-patch seems to make it so by default ..?
<persia> arand: Yes, it matters, but no, you don't usually have to worry about it.
<MTecknology> persia: I went into this figuring it would be a pain; I REALLY want this though and I'd prefer not compiling from source to have it; I figure I'll learn some trying to do this too
<arand> should i change it?
<arand> to be non-executable as the rest of them?
<persia> arand: Doesn't matter.
<MTecknology> What I'm gathering is that karmic might not even have all the latest packages required to build this (maybe it does); karmic definitely doesn't
<MTecknology> is there any way I can make this work?
<MTecknology> or should I maybe bump my server up to lucid to try?
<MTecknology> !info nginx lucid
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.64-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 324 kB, installed size 796 kB
<MTecknology> lucid is only 2mo away and in my experience usually pretty stable by then.. I'm up for trying it if you think there's a chance of that working..
<persia> I don't have an opinion.  I have to resolve package breakages on my lucid install daily.
<persia> You might try asking in #ubuntu+1
<persia> Generally I recommend against upgrading any system that is important for workflow until BetaFreeze, and anything critical until Release.  downgrading is very hard.
<MTecknology> persia: any opinions about try to make it work in 9.10?
<arand> I'm strugging a bit with dpatch here.. I'm using "dpatch-edit-patch u03-unbreak-acpi-with-newer-kernels.dpatch u02-lp-integration.dpatch" where u02 is the last patch in 00list. Adding two small ~5k svn diffs with "patch -p0 <svndiff" whilst in the dp shell, and then exiting... Problem is I end up with a humongous 256K patch as a result, what am I doing wrong?
<persia> MTecknology: I think you'd end up backporting a lot.
<MTecknology> if it'll make things work I'm ok with that actually :P
<persia> arand: From analysis of the huge patch, can you determine which files are included that aren't included in your svn patches?
<MTecknology> persia: I suppose the simplest option for me now is to just build this for lucid and try to build it..
<persia> MTecknology: potentially.  No promises that works.
<MTecknology> persia: My other option is to convert production systems to debian and use http://php53.dotdeb.org debs :P
<MTecknology> that just sounds horribly icky :P
<persia> MTecknology: There's lots of options, but I just don't think that we can provide good direction for you to use many of them.
<MTecknology> persia: if it were a smart person like yourself that knows their way around things - what would you do?
<persia> I'd not use any features from the newer php :)
<MTecknology> regarless :P - which route would you take if you did need those features
<persia> Finding someone else and convincing them it was required in lucid, and convincing my client that they could wait until May for delivery :)
<persia> Because I've also heard that php is a monster to package.
<persia> And backporting tends to get painful very quickly (and I avoid it whereever possible, personally)
<MTecknology> it is a behemoth with a lot of apps in it
<persia> But I'd start by looking at the packageset in which php5 appears, and contacting one of the teams that has access to that packageset.
<MTecknology> I'm trying to remember who I saw in the changelog
<MTecknology> marc delarious iirc
<persia> And I'd probably start with http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/packagesets and the changelog to try to identify likely folk.
<arand> persia: ok, so what dpatch apparently has done is to create a whole new PATM.cpp.orig of the file I patched, and make it a part of the patch as a new file.. ?*Compfused*?
<arand> persia: PATM.cpp being the file I am patching
<persia> arand: I'm certain dpatch didn't do that.  Maybe it's an artifact of the svndiff?
<persia> arand: I'd suggest that after you apply the patches, inside dpatch-edit-patch, check for the existence of .orig files and delete them, and then close the patch editing session.
<persia> arand: My suspicion is that the patches were applied as "fuzzy" or something else went funny, and so patch created the orig file (but I'm not sure)
<arand> Ok, I'll try.
<arand> Yea, it was apparently created when the patches were applied, shouldn't it give some sort of warning for that?
<persia> Indeed it should.  I thnk it tends to be something like "hunk #4 applied fuzzy" but I haven't seen it in a while, so may be misremembering the string.
<arand> persia: this is all I get: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/382016/
<arand> Can it be that I'm patching the same thing twice?
<persia> arand: Hrm.  I would have expected more useful output.  No idea, sorry.
<MTecknology> persia: how can I upload something to launchpad and have it rebuild something that is the same version as something else that failed to build?
<MTecknology> I don't have the resources on this system to try building it here :(
<persia> MTecknology: I think you can't, but you can confirm in #launchpad.
<persia> There's also usually a button that lets you retry builds that failed without reuploading.
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> persia: I'll try to whine to somebody and see if I can get them to help me with this :)
<MTecknology> that is sounding like the easiest advice
<lifeless> MTecknology: you can't
<lifeless> either upload a new version, or you can retry if you think the failure was transient
<arand> persia: well, deleting the .orig in the shell seemed to work, still rather weird behaviour though...
<MTecknology> lifeless: error was my package - I just wanted to try the same thing for lucid instead of karmic to see if the build would succeed
<stefanlsd> jdstrand: re the discussion re motu swat, can we sort out the membership, feels like i've been pending approval for at least 6 months...
<persia> stefanlsd: The Monday weekly meetings tend to be a great forum to pin down the security team :)
<stefanlsd> persia: hehe. i think they are mostly US time, so i tend to catch them in my evenings
<persia> I understand.  They are in the middle of my Monday night :)
<stefanlsd> persia: youre always around, im not convinced you have a night
 * persia mutters about diurnal periods and social expectations
<arand> How annoying, if you apt-get source virtualbox-ose and then do a no-changes rebuild, the two diff.gz files differ by more than 561k *sigh*
<dholbach> good morning
<kevwilde> (repost from #ubuntu) Hi, I maintain software which is available in the ubuntu repository. This is however a very old one (2.6) and we're currently not supporting that anymore. How do i get this package retracted from the repository?
<slytherin> kevwilde: Why retract?
<slytherin> Can't you update it?
<kevwilde> slytherin: our "new" version is actually quite sucky and we're not possible to make it into a repository package. So we're holding out until we hit 4.0 this year. But this is government software and the 2.6 version of the software gives a lot of problems. We currently have an ubuntu package of the new version on our site
<persia> kevwilde: Which package?
<kevwilde> persia: beidgui
<kevwilde> http://packages.ubuntu.com/nl/karmic/beidgui
<kevwilde> We're currently at 3.5.3
<kevwilde> and for 4.0 we'll be redesigning the architecture which will make it possible once again to push it into the ubuntu repository.
<persia> kevwilde: Well, removal requires documentation that the package is old, buggy, and unmaintained.
<persia> This may be true, but it's not obvious from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/belpic and http://packages.qa.debian.org/b/belpic.html (although strongly hinted).
<persia> I'd recommend contacting the maintainer in Debian, and getting it removed from there first, and then getting it removed from Ubuntu, because it adds a layer of complexity to readd it later if it's removed in Ubuntu and not in Debian.
<kevwilde> Ok, many thanks for the advice
<persia> Note that you may not need it *entirely* removed from Debian, but just removed from the release-in-preparation.
<persia> For this Ubuntu cycle, that's considered sufficient that the tools won't complain.
<persia> And we'll end up picking it up again next cycle, which gives you some time to organise a release.
<persia> If you need more than 6 months, consider having it removed entirely from Debian (as some people will still be pulling 2.6 from Debian unstable), and restore it when it's updated.
<persia> But most folk who use Debian unstable expect there to be tons of bugs, so aren't so likely to complain to you in great number.
<kevwilde> i'm not sure if the developers can create a new version in 6 months
<persia> Fair enough.  Doing so requires some sacrifices in features for each version.
<persia> In that case, I'd really suggest getting it out of Debian.  That should trigger removals from Ubuntu, MEPIS, Mint, 64Studio, and a host of other places.
<kevwilde> automatic removals?
<persia> But it helps if you remind us to remove it after getting it out of Debian.
<persia> Well, semi-automatic.  Most Debian derivatives will drop a package that has been removed from Debian.
<kevwilde> ok, thanks, sending the Debian maintainer of "belpic" a mail
<persia> Had that happened a couple weeks ago, we would have dropped it with a script that gets run.
<persia> But now we're in Freeze, so not taking automated changes, hence why it would be helpful for you to remind us.
<kevwilde> Ok, i'll stay idle here and give this channel a poke when it is removed
<kevwilde> I have no idea who the maintainer is, but since it is our software, would it be possible to take over maintainership of a package?
<persia> Sounds like a good plan.  If you don't want to keep the channel open, sending mail to ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com is also a good way to get in touch with us.
<persia> It's possible, but often collaboration between upstream developers and distribution developers leads to cleaner packages.  If the maintainer has time to work on it with you, I'd suggest taking advantage of their experience in distribution development.
<persia> We don't have maintainers in Ubuntu, a luxury we are afforded by the wonderful work done in Debian, so it's in Debian you'd want to have that conversation.
<persia> With some history of work at a distribution level, it's potentially possible to be granted upload rights to the package, but only to be shared with others.
<kevwilde> At the Debian level or at the Ubuntu level?
<persia> Either, individually.
<persia> The procedures are wildly different, and each depends on evidence of your work on the package in that distribution.
<persia> But given the nature of this specific package, I would expect that just doing everything in Debian would be best.
<persia> If done carefully, the work should feed all the derivatives (including Ubuntu) so that you only have to patch bugs in one place.
<kevwilde> Actually I only do support for the software, the "contributions" are done by the programmers in our team, which commit to a google code repository
<kevwilde> So I'm not really a contributor, but I do represent the support for the software to the community
<persia> You're probably a really good contact for working with distributions then.
<persia> Because you'll already know the set of bugs and user issues, and be able to address a lot of questions.
<kevwilde> Indeed, I maintain our problem knowledge base
<persia> Where you can't address them directly, you probably also know the right developers with which to connect folk working on specific issues.
<kevwilde> I have sent the maintainer a mail, but it bounced back "unrouteable address"
<persia> kevwilde: OK.  Send a mail to the Debian BTS about the package (http://www.debian.org/Bugs/Reporting), which should notify the maintainer.
<persia> If that doesn't work, we can escalate via some other paths to try to contact them.
<kevwilde> Ok, thank you for your time :)
<persia> kevwilde: Thanks for sharing the issue with us :)
<c_korn> hello. how can I fix this warning ? http://pastebin.com/Sqn0VF4Y this is the debian/copyright file: http://pastebin.com/Ctr1DMYF
<c_korn> the library is licenses under apache license 2.0. so why does it require the GPL license to be in the tarball ?
<persia> c_korn: You have two choices: 1) override the lintian message (yes, it's wrong, but for good reasons), or 2) relicense your packaging under Apache 2.0.
<randomaction> c_korn: if debian/ is licensed under GPL, you need to include the text of the license
<persia> randomaction: Um, not in the original tarball.
<randomaction> so you can drop a text of GPL somewhere to debian/
<persia> I'm unsure if it needs to be in the diff.gz.
<Laney> no
<randomaction> not in the tarball, right
<Laney> you can include the header and point to the full text in common-licenses
<persia> That's what I thought, because it's a sensible assumption that one should receive the source within the context of the distribution.
<randomaction> but the right thing to do is license packaging under the same license as the software
<persia> (hence the language "You should have received a copy ..."
<randomaction> imagine you include a patch
<persia> randomaction: Well, except in the case where one borrows packaging already under a more restrictive license ...
<Laney> grep your /usr/share/doc for "common-licenses" and see ;)
<randomaction> ah, so one can't reasonably receive .diff.gz without /usr/share/common-licenses?
<persia> Well, one can, but one isn't expected to do so.
<randomaction> Makes sense.
<persia> Same as one can construct a URL to pull a single source file out of a web view of a VCS, but one isn't expected to do so.
<randomaction> Laney: why does ghc6 build so fast on i386 (1 hour) but so slow on amd64 (3 days and counting)? Sounds like Underhanded C Contest 2006 to me :)
<persia> randomaction: You're looking at the wrong version of gh6 on amd64.  That was a timeout that was masked.
<randomaction> A masked timeout? (I'm looking at -10.)
<persia> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-haskell/agda.git;a=blob;f=debian/watcher.sh;h=0de582d7162cd262e89a43dbd19c154d460ca294;hb=HEAD
<Laney> that build has stalled
<Laney> I asked for it to be killed but nobody has done it
<Laney> it might be in order to case the watcher to only run on the slow arches
<randomaction> ah, it stalled and watched isn't letting it die
<persia> Laney: I was told it was killed.  Was it really not?
<Laney> the armel one was, but not amd64
<c_korn> I relicensed the packaging under apache 2.0. I thank you for your help.
<persia> c_korn: That's what we do :)
<directhex> that and fight crime
<persia> Hrm?  I thought we carefully restricted ourselves to having non-binding opinions about tort, and no opinions about criminal implications of anyone's actions.
<imbrandon> morn all
<jpds> morning imbrandon.
<MTecknology> Any ideas how I can fix this? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39589708/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.php5_5.3.1-0ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<MTecknology> I really really want to be able to build this and I'm pretty lost on it..
<kklimonda> MTecknology: hmm.. the only supported release that don't have this package is dapper.. you have to either change php source package and tweak build dependencies or if libaprutil1 is mandatory you have to build it first in your PPA.
<kklimonda> but it's lucid
<kklimonda> that's weird..
<MTecknology> this package is currently in debian only; and I don't think it's in the debian repos yet - but it does work there
<persia> MTecknology: Really, this isn't the best place to ask for that.  Do consider finding a development team that works on php: you'll get much better answers.
<MTecknology> persia: tips on finding them?
<StevenK> persia: But the build failure is due to a failure installing build-deps?
<persia> StevenK: It is, because we don't have those in lucid.  MTecknology and I went over that this morning.
<MTecknology> you mean last night :P
<persia> *But* I think that it makes sense to find people who worked on php previously to discuss who to backport something not yet in Debian to karmic.
<persia> MTecknology: Only on that side of the world :p
<MTecknology> persia: I've asked in #debian-mentors and ##php. No repsonse yet
<persia> But, as I said before, looking at the Ubuntu changelog and checking http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/packagesets are good steps to finding the right team.
<MTecknology> persia: so perhaps annoy Marc Deslauriers?
<persia> Well, no :)  But That might be someone who can give you useful pointers, if kept not annoyed :)
<MTecknology> :)
<MTecknology> by nature of the package I think annoy will approach anyone who approaches it :P
<mdeslaur> MTecknology: what are you trying to do exactly?
<MTecknology> mdeslaur: package php5-5.3.1 for either karmic or lucid - prefer karmic because my servers are on that
<MTecknology> mdeslaur: I've been trying to build an Ubuntu version from this - http://php53.dotdeb.org/
<mdeslaur> MTecknology: https://launchpad.net/~tlbdk/+archive/php-5.3-karmic
<mdeslaur> MTecknology: you should search the PPAs, almost certainly someone has done it before
<mdeslaur> MTecknology: this is zul's PPA: https://launchpad.net/~zulcss/+archive/php5.3-lucid
<MTecknology> mdeslaur: I love you :D - I feel dumb now
<MTecknology> I'll try to look before I leep next time..
<MTecknology> If somebody builds something for karmic and lucid; how should that be named so there's no conflicting package versions in the ppa?
<persia> Just upload to karmic and pocket-copy to lucid.
<persia> Then there's only one version.
<persia> (or ask in #launchpad for naming strategies)
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> persia: sorry I'm such a pita
<persia> MTecknology: I have great faith that one of these days you'll be an expert on all the people, processes, and procedures, and a great asset to Ubuntu.  I'm happy to help you get there, even if I might seem to be redirecting you firmly sometimes for certain classes of query.
<MTecknology> persia: the next thing I want to package is all my ubuntu-drupal projects :P
<persia> MTecknology: Let me know when you're working on that.  I want to refresh my "Packaging without Compilation" talk, and having someone going through it helps me get it right.
<MTecknology> ok :)
<persia> (but I hope that's not for at least another week or two)
<persia> And I hope you won't mind messy instruction, or repeating things in exchange for all of my attention :)
<MTecknology> no mind at all
<MTecknology> probably 2 weeks
<MTecknology> I also want to apply some patches to the lal source code and make a 2.0 release and repackage that so two binaries will come in one package
<persia> That ought work well for me then.  Thanks.
<persia> Right.
<persia> For that, I'll recommend the new #ubuntu-app-devel as the best place to ask
<MTecknology> nifty - I was always in #c
<persia> It's the new shiny channel for people developing applications on (and maybe for) Ubuntu.
<persia> #c is also good :)
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<MTecknology> 5min till class, I should get dressed - back soon
<dholbach> james_w, nhandler, nxvl, RainCT: looks like we should schedule a few more packaging training sessions soon! :)
<nxvl> dholbach: yes, i apologies because i've been busy lately and forgot about the topic
<nxvl> but we surely need to
<nxvl> i will like to see more distributed development ones, bzr is AWESOME
<dholbach> nxvl: so who do we pester about giving some? do you want to? :)
<arand> debfx: Would you be the one to turn to for packaging questions with vbox  on ubuntu? I've noticed a no-changes rebuild of the apt-got source  produces something which differs a bit ~540k from current diff.gz, is  this something I should try to correct before building?
<nxvl> i've been working with it lately and even when there are no branches i maintain them localy because it makes thing SO much easier
<dholbach> yeah
<nxvl> dholbach: i can give one, yes, but i will like to discuss with james_w about what topics should be covered, i thing splitting it in several topics will be great (merging with bzr, bzrizing a backage, updating a package with bzr, etc...)
<james_w> +1
<dholbach> nxvl: you could have a look at the logs of UDW - it was discussed there too
<dholbach> let me get the logs
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1001/BzrAndPkgs
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/devweek1001/MergingCode
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation
<dholbach> they should probably all be pretty good
<debfx> arand: is it just a different compression level or do the diff.gz files actually differ?
<dholbach> (and contain examples afaik)
<nxvl> great, will take a look and try to came up with something
 * dholbach hugs nxvl
<dholbach> who else do we pester
<dholbach> who'd be up for giving a session for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training
<arand> debfx: I get that kind of diff when doing a zdiff on the two .diff.gz yes
 * nxvl looks at james_w 
<james_w> yeah
<debfx> arand: could you please post the zdiff output to the pastebin?
<shadeslayer> dholbach: i can give something like a 15 min dirty PPA session :P
<dholbach> shadeslayer: how dirty? :)
<shadeslayer> dholbach: well... not alot
<shadeslayer> dholbach: ive recently learned packaging,so i actually know what problems people face
<dholbach> shadeslayer: maybe you could have a chat with the guys in #launchpad and ask if they'd be willing to work together with you on it?
<shadeslayer> dholbach: hmm
<shadeslayer> dholbach: work with me as in?
<dholbach> noodles775, al-maisan, bigjools and jelmer should know a bit about it too
<dholbach> shadeslayer: oh I meant that you don't necessarily need to give the session alone :)
<shadeslayer> oh :D
<dholbach> we've had some double-acts before :)
<shadeslayer> dholbach: i think thatll be good
<dholbach> awesome!
<shadeslayer> since if the questions get too technical,the other guy/gal might be able to handle it better
<noodles775> Sounds great :)
<shadeslayer> dholbach: just lemme see the timings :P
<dholbach> just let  packaging-training-coordinators at lists.launchpad.net  know when you have an idea when you want to speak :)
<shadeslayer> sure no problem :D
<dholbach> fantastico!
<arand> debfx: I don't have the system accessible right now I'm afraid, I'll get back to you when I have it, but this is something I should worry about when I'm trying to patch it?
<shadeslayer> dholbach: can we add sessions?
<dholbach> shadeslayer: like request sessions or propose sessions that other could run?
<shadeslayer> dholbach: i can do something on 27th and 28th
<shadeslayer> dholbach: a session i can run :P
<dholbach> shadeslayer: awesome, sure
<shadeslayer> dholbach: ok just lemme confirm what time :)
<shadeslayer> and then ill ask in #launchpad too :D
<shadeslayer> and as a added reward ive learnt to backport too :P
<dholbach> great :-)
<dholbach> thanks!
<shadeslayer> dholbach: just doing my bit :)
<dholbach> :-)
<shadeslayer> dholbach: is 1700 UTC 27 March fine?
<dholbach> definitely
<dholbach> let's do this one instead of the scheduled 25th March one
<shadeslayer> dholbach: :D
<dholbach> shadeslayer: does that work for the #launchpad guys too or will it just be you?
<shadeslayer> dholbach: oh wait wrong month
<shadeslayer> dholbach: 27 feb
<shadeslayer> dholbach: ill ask them right now
<dholbach> 25th Feb, yes
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> let me know when you agreed on something
<debfx> arand: I don't know, maybe the clean function doesn't remove all files after a build
<shadeslayer> dholbach: sure :)
<arand> debfx: will you be around later on (~+2h), I should be able to look at it then.
<debfx> arand: yes, sure
<arand> Cheers
<shadeslayer> dholbach: noodles775 says that he might be able to make it,not confirmed though
<shadeslayer> im still looking :)
<dholbach> shadeslayer: take it easy - just let anybody listening to that email address know as soon as you know :)
<shadeslayer> sure sure :P
<shadeslayer> dholbach: btw if a package checks for KDE availability,i should make it depend on kdebase or the whole kubuntu-desktop metapackage?
<dholbach> shadeslayer: you could try asking in #kubuntu-devel - the folks there have much more experience with the topic than I do :=)
<shadeslayer> :D
<MTecknology> How do I unpack .orig.tar.gz ?
<MTecknology> i got it..
<kamalmostafa> MTecknology: tar tvf file.tar.gz   will show you the contents of a tar archive.   tar xvf file.tar.gz   will actually extract it.   But if you're trying to actually extract a .dsc package then what you really want is   dpkg-source -x package.dsc
<MTecknology> kamalmostafa: thanks
<hyperair> MTecknology, kamalmostafa: xzf.
<hyperair> -x = extract, -z = gzip, -f = file
<hyperair> and -t = list contents
<kamalmostafa> hyperair: modern tar automatically detects that the archive is gzipped, so the -z is actually optional.   :-)
<hyperair> kamalmostafa: eh? seriously? i haven't tried leaving it out.
<Laney> I doubt that I could burn that out of my muscle memory now
<Laney> it's been too long...
<kamalmostafa> yup... it became optional at some point along the line -- i remember being surprised by it too, since back in my day, it was required.  Okay, I admit it... back in my day there was no gzip.  ;-)
<MTecknology> I'm trying to upack with dpkg-source -x
<MTecknology> dpkg-source: error: File ./php5_5.3.1-0.dotdeb.1.diff.gz has size 480578 instead of expected 481683
<MTecknology> grr
<kamalmostafa> MTecknology: what happens if you just try to unzip it manually?:   gunzip -c ./php5_5.3.1-0.dotdeb.1.diff.gz > /dev/null       works, or error?
<MTecknology> kamalmostafa: works
<hyperair> lol weird.
<hyperair> MTecknology: are you sure the .dsc is the correct one?
<abogani> Hi All, I would want request to sync three packages: requestsync apart What I can do for simply your work (if I can something obviously)? Could anyone pinpoint me on more appropriate wiki page?
<kamalmostafa> It sounds like the that diff.gz doesn't match the .dsc
<hyperair> MTecknology: could be an outdated .dsc
<MTecknology> http://php53.dotdeb.org/dists/stable/php5/source/
<hyperair> MTecknology: if you're sure you want that diff.gz, then modify the file sizes and hashes in the .dsc.
<hyperair> MTecknology: that link doesn't mean anything to me. it could have been a stale .dsc. it would be good to reconfirm and notify the site maintainer if so
<MTecknology> I'm trying to downlaod again - I only want a tiny little piece from their debian/
<hyperair> Length: 481683
<hyperair> that's what wget says
<MTecknology> must have been a bad download
<hyperair> your download is truncated
<MTecknology> I just tried with wget too :P
<MTecknology> I'll blame it on my university
<kamalmostafa> MTecknology: I also get 480578 bytes from that download.
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<kamalmostafa> MTecknology: I think I have this sorted out...
<hyperair> 2010-02-24 00:53:58 (41.3 KB/s) - `php5_5.3.1-0.dotdeb.1.diff.gz' saved [481683/481683]
<hyperair> MTecknology: hang on, i'll just upload it somewhere.
<MTecknology> hyperair: I got it after wget
<kamalmostafa> If you manually uncompress that .gz, you'll end up with a file which doesn't have the .gz extension, but it a gzip compressed file and its  481683 bytes!
<MTecknology> something funny happened with the download...
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> maybe apache double-gzipped it =p
<hyperair> or $httpd
<MTecknology> :P
<kamalmostafa> I don't think so -- this looks like human error to me -- I think somebody accidentally gzipped it "twice" (after fiddling with the filenames manually).
<hyperair> kamalmostafa: then why does wget get it right?
<kamalmostafa> hyperair: for that, I have no explanation.
<hyperair> kamalmostafa: =p
<_Andrew> Anyone know why dput freezes on the last 1k everytime I upload to launchpad? This has been the 5th time in a row trying to upload now
<_Andrew> It always stops on the last 1k
<JontheEchidna> that usually happens to me for really large uploads
<_Andrew> it's 60meg
<JontheEchidna> for my connection, once it hits 20 MB the likelihood of it stopping at the last 1k goes up to "pretty high"
<JontheEchidna> bug 193848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 193848 in dput "dput stalling forever during upload without returning error" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193848
<arand> debfx: Here's the diff, what has been done is simply "debuild -S -us -uc" on the apt-got source, and "zdiff -Nurp"-ed the new diff agains the diff which came with the download, result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382421/
<debfx> arand: could you please diff your virtualbox-ose-3.0.8 folder against a newly unpacked one?
<jcastro> hyperair: directhex: either of you happen to know if pdfmod is on it's way to debian?
<hyperair> jcastro: i have to work on the build-deps
<jcastro> are you targetting lucid? It would be real nice to have
<hyperair> it would be =(
<hyperair> but poppler-sharp is on its way to being packaged
<hyperair> and pdfsharp looks like hell to package
<jcastro> :-/
<hyperair> and FF is already on
<jcastro> It would be nice to have in the "Featured Apps" thing in software-center
<jcastro> yeah. bummer.
<hyperair> lucid+1 perhaps.
<_Andrew> Is there a way to upload via sftp using dput? Maybe that would help me
<_Andrew> googling finds nothing
<arand> debfx: ok
<porthose> would a release team member please have a look at bug #526587 thx :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526587 in dbconfig-common "Sync dbconfig-common 1.8.44 (main) from Debian testing (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526587
<stefanlsd> persia: do we know the reasons why people want to become developers / motu?
<arand> debfx: That (I hope I've done it correctly) Instead gave me a 623k diff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382426/
<iulian> porthose: Commented.
<porthose> iulian, thx :)
<iulian> Don't mention it.
<arand> debfx: hang on, no that's wrong of me, if I remove the dir dpkg-source and diff that dir agains the one I did the debuild -S -uc -us on they are exactly the same..
<arand> debfx: Clarification: If I do a fresh dpkg-source, and then compare that directory to the directory I used debuild on before, I gett 0 diff.
<arand> So it would seem like something non-standard has been done in producing the former virtualbox-ose_3.0.8-dfsg-1ubuntu1 build, as far as I can guess..
<_Andrew> The bug about dput stalling forever was last updated 2 years ago. Does anything ever get fixed around here?
<arand> debfx: Did you have any idea as to the cause of the inconsistency, and would I be ok just ignoring it when patching?
<kamalmostafa> geser: thanks for the tip about 'openal-soft' -- that confirmed the fix.  Now am I supposed to remove the "verification-needed" tag, or leave it alone?  Anything else I'm supposed to do with bug 503111?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 503111 in ubuntu-dev-tools "False: The versions in Debian and Ubuntu are the same already during requestsync" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/503111
<geser> I'm not sure, it's some time since I did my last SRU
 * sebner hugs geser :)
<jdong> geser / kamalmostafa: The archive admins will take care of that.
<kamalmostafa> geser, jdong: thanks
<MTecknology> whois zul
<MTecknology> zul: you available to be annoyed?
 * jpds notes that MTecknology likes to annoy people.
<MTecknology> jpds: I don't like it, but I like them to be well aware that I will make them want to e-punch me
<persia> stefanlsd: So far, most folk seem to have complete different reasons to become Developers, and the only reason that is cited often is "Join the sponsors team", which, given activity of these people after joining, seems to last an average of two weeks, so I don't tend to believe it much when it's claimed.
<persia> stefanlsd: Some folk seem to want to fix unloved stuff, some folk want to fix their bugs, some folk want to work on specific packages, some folk want recognition that they've been doing good work through sponsors, etc.
<persia> stefanlsd: But most folk seem to become active for those reasons, and being granted upload rights seems to just be something anyone already active does when it's pointless for them not to have them yet.  There's only been a few deferments, and in most cases the requested access was granted within a month or two of the deferment (as the person deferred addressed the concerns of the approvers).
<MTecknology> persia: unless somebody like me asks right now :P
<persia> MTecknology: Are you likely to do that?
<MTecknology> persia: no, I figure I'll be that one that finally figures it out and gets that access because somebody thinks I have a clue
<MTecknology> persia: I'm still fighting the php-fpm
<persia> Most other people seem to also have fairly sensible understandings of when is a good time :)
<MTecknology> the ppa mdeslaur found didn't have what I need enabled and I can't find a ppa that does
<mdeslaur> MTecknology: what do you need enabled?
<zul> MTecknology: no try again later
<MTecknology> mdeslaur: fastcgi and fpm
<kamalmostafa> persia: fyi, I just requested your review of bug 526694 (yet another in the libti set).  I'm not sure whether I'm supposed to subscribe u-u-s when I've asked for a specific person's review, so I did not do that.  i have to step out for a couple hours, but will be back later, if there are problems with it.  thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526694 in libticables "merge libticables2 --> libticables" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526694
<kamalmostafa> persia: oh and I'm holding off on the removal bugs until I get all the dependent libs done (one more after this, tilp2, i think)
<mdeslaur> MTecknology: well, I don't know how that works...it fpm a patch on top of php or what?
<mdeslaur> MTecknology: doesn't fastcgi just use the php-cgi package?
<MTecknology> mdeslaur: in 5.3.1 the fpm patch is in the package afaik
<mdeslaur> MTecknology: the web site says it will ship in 5.3.3
<MTecknology> I must have read wrong... too late  at night I guess....
<MTecknology> mdeslaur: thanks - that helps how I'll go after this
<persia> kamalmostafa: I firmly believe that it's best practice to subscribe u-u-s if one is confident of the work and seeking sponsorship, and to request review from a specific person if one isn't confident and believes that other person to have special expertise in this area.
<persia> kamalmostafa: The libtifiles and libticalcs items came to my attention because I try to pay special attention to Failed-to-Upload cases, but the rest are just straightfoward rebuilds for which I don't have any special expertise (although I'm not against sponsoring).
<persia> But my queue is moderate right now, so it might be a few days: if you're in a rush, please don't want on me.
<persia> s/want/wait/
<c_korn> can uscan somehow be executed on an entire repository to see what packages have to be updated ?
<patx> can somebody please review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/fastpatx ?
<kamalmostafa> persia: excellent advice, as usual.  I've subscribed u-u-s and dropped your specific review request.  btw, I did merge the changelog entries for this latest one as you instructed (and felt fine about it ;-).  thanks for your help!
<persia> c_korn Yes.  You might be interested in the DEHS and UEHS efforts.
<persia> !uehs
<persia> Fine :/
<persia> http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs
<c_korn> also bots need to sleep :)
<c_korn> thanks persia
<persia> Bot's awake, just doesn't know anything about this.
<patx> persia, did u ever get around to review http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/fastpatx ? YOU SAID IT WAS LIKE #2 ON YOUR LIST...
<persia> patx: It's still #2 on my list.  I've been mostly yak-shaving, but I really hope to get to some REVU soon (as I've almost reached the point where I can do the thing I wanted to do)
<patx> srt didnt me to do that in caps
<patx> ok thanks :)
<c_korn> persia: I see UEHS already uses the ubuntu repository (as the name suggests). can I also use this for an own repository ?
<persia> c_korn: you probably have to branch the code and make some changes, but I don't know of any reason it couldn't work with any repository, given sufficient bandwidth and storage.
<c_korn> persia: oh, so it has to extract all source tarballs ?
<persia> Well, not all at the same time, but it needs to get the watchfiles, changelogs, and copyright files.
<persia> I think it might use control as well, but I haven't looked in a long time.
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-24
<MTecknology> I applied a lot of patches to some code. I know the configure and generated_lists files changed. Because those two files changed I know that files in debian/ need to change. the configure file changed a lot. How should I handle this with the rules file?
<MTecknology> or, it debian/ at all?
<persia> What are you trying to accompiish?
<persia> More detail helps get a real answer.  It may get you redirected, but that's not enough for any value.
<MTecknology> persia: I'll show you what I'm looking at
<MTecknology> http://github.com/dreamcat4/php-fpm/blob/master/readme.markdown -- "Integrated Compilation"
<persia> I really think you want to talk to PHP packagers about this :)
<persia> You didn't find them here really, other than pointers to PPAs.
<MTecknology> I have php5-5.3.1 building the package successfully; I applied those patches
<persia> Maybe some of the PPA owners, or the debian folk.
<persia> So, you changed some configure flags.
<persia> Which changed the set of files that were produced.
<persia> And the .debs that you ended up with didn't include these files/
<MTecknology> none yet, there's a ./buildconf --force that auto generates the whole configure file
<persia> s#/#?#
<MTecknology> I didn't make a .deb yet because I know things will be exactly as they are now
<persia> Will they?  That's usually not the case.
<MTecknology> oh..
<persia> Go test, and when you get a failure, maybe someone can help.
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> I just know I'm far from done
<persia> (but again, we don't necessarily know much about PHP packaging)
<lifeless> I definitely don't.
<lifeless> And you can' make me.
<MTecknology> right, I could ask in debian-mentors but I just like the friendly in here
<persia> MTecknology: Have you tried asking the debian maintainers?  That's probably better than debian-mentors.
<MTecknology> where do I find them?
<MTecknology> I see a name in the changelog- jsut email?
<MTecknology> persia: does my unwaivering determination at least impress you a little?
<MTecknology> :)
<persia> Not especially.  Lots of people are determined :)
<persia> I''d be more impressed if you were working closely with the Debian PHP team, and interested teams in Ubuntu towards accomplishing something that would generally improve Ubuntu.
<MTecknology> am I at least a little more unique?
<persia> But maybe I have a narrow focus :)
<MTecknology> hey - do you ever sleep?
<persia> Several times a week, at least.
<persia> I just don't happen to have a close attachment to the planet's diurnal period.
<MTecknology> I was just wondering because I went to sleep, you were on; i woke up, you were on; i'm on now, you're on
<MTecknology> it's building in pbuilder
<MTecknology> persia: my proc is almost 200 deg F [83 deg C]
<MTecknology> 188.6F
<MTecknology> 206.6 F
<MTecknology> 212 F
<quidnunc> Is there a way to run the configure step of a deb alone?
<quidnunc> Argh. Never mind that won't help me in any case.
<persia> quidnunc: Maybe dpkg-reconfigure?
<persia> heh :)
<MTecknology> it's almost done building - i think
<MTecknology> persia: it built fine in pbuilder - no idea what to do now :P
<MTecknology> gotta run for a bit
<suji11> Good morning
<nigelb> my doubt is more or less like I want to package the latest pidgin.  how do I know what its dependencies are?  Where do I see it?
<nigelb> micahg: ^
<micahg> nigelb: there's already a pidgin developers PPA
<micahg> nigelb: https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa
<nigelb> I know
<nigelb> its more for the learning that for usage
<nigelb> I dont really want to install it, but I'm trying to learn the process
<micahg> nigelb: for compiled apps, look at the configure file
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> micahg: whoa, thats a big mess.  is there a shortcut here?
<micahg> nigelb: a README or INSTALL file possibly...maybe you should start with a smaller app
<nigelb> micahg: suggestions? (I thought pidgin was small)
<micahg> nigelb: maybe gtg
<nigelb> micahg: lemme try that out
<micahg> nigelb: pidgin is small compared to firefox
<micahg> which is small compared to openoffice.org
<micahg> everything is relative :)
<nigelb> heh
<micahg> nigel_nb: BTW, there are many pieces to packaging...patching would be first I would think
<nigel_nb> micahg: lol, I'm pretty sure of my way with patching now
<nigel_nb> micahg: patched 2 packages now
<nigel_nb> third one, probably before I hit the bed
<micahg> nigel_nb: k, that's good, how about merging/updating a package, that would be step 2 I would think
<nigel_nb> micahg: unfortunately, I got involved with motu around feature freeze, so now I'll wait until next cycle to learn more
<micahg> nigel_nb: feature freeze doesn't stop everything
<persia> nigel_nb: There's heaps of work doing in MOTU if you're looking for something.
<nigel_nb> persia: there is?
<persia> No need to wait until the next cycle.
<persia> There is.
<nigel_nb> um, how do I find it?
<persia> So, there's about 20,000 bugs open and many are triaged, and need fixing.
<StevenK> Ask, usually. :-)
<nigel_nb> I'm in the processing of fixing one ;)
<StevenK> nigel_nb: You'll learn not to say you're bored around persia -- he'll bury you in work.
<nigel_nb> StevenK: oh
<persia> There's heaps of packages in the archives with unmet dependencies, which will make users unhappy if they try to install them.
<persia> Running `apt-cache -i unmet` against a lucid apt-cache will show a goodly list.
<nigel_nb> the unmet dependency is something I want to understand too
<persia> There's a bunch of packages that can't be built, and someone needs to fix those.
<persia> Any of that interest you, or you want more categories ?
<nigel_nb> whats the sane way to figure out dependencies?
<nigel_nb> I'll stick to that one
<persia> OK.
<persia> So, with apt-cache you can get a list of stuff that is broken.
<persia> Often this is because there was some change in packaging since the last release.
<persia> So it's just a bit of detective work to read the history of the packages that aren't provided anymore by comparing karmic and lucid.
<persia> And then checking how the dependencies are set in debian/control in the affected package.
<persia> And then making some changes.
<nigel_nb> can you help on one such example?
<persia> This kind of work is also a good way to better understand package relationships, get famliar with control files, and learn the various ways one calls apt-cache.
 * micahg still needs to learn that
<persia> OK.  Let's look at boa-constructor.
<persia> It has an unmet dependency on pychecker.
<persia> Do you see that?
<nigel_nb> yea, package not available
<persia> OK.  Now take a look at a karmic apt-cache.
<nigel_nb> for boa or pycheker?
<persia> For pychecker.
<nigel_nb> I see it
<persia> OK,  Next hunt down the latest changelog for that source on changelogs.ubuntu.com
<nigel_nb> there is only a kamic changelog
<nigel_nb> nothing for lucid
<persia> Well, that's true for thoulsands of packages.
<nigel_nb> so, we gotta bring it to lucid?
<persia> Well, not necessarily.
<persia> First we find out why it's not there.
<persia> Usually this is a removal.
<nigel_nb> ah
<persia> So, looking at the changelog, there are some "unstable" entries, which means it was in Debian also.
<nigel_nb> yeah
<persia> If we remove a package from Ubuntu only that is still in Debian, it shows up in the blacklist:http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/sync-blacklist.txt
<stefanlsd> this could also help. https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pychecker/+publishinghistory
<persia> You can check the status of the package in Debian at http;//packages.qa.debian.org
<nigel_nb> ah, pychecker was removed because it depends on python 2.5
<persia> nigel_nb: Note that 0.8.18-2ubuntu1 was removed.
<persia> Now check the status in Debian.  Is there a newer version?
<persia> (or revision, technically)
<nigel_nb> there is a 0.8.18-3 version
<persia> Now, check that changelog entry and see if it says anything about adding support for python2.6
<nigel_nb> nope
<persia> In that case it's probably still not ported.
<persia> So we aren't going to be able to get back pychecker.
<nigel_nb> so we remove boa? or add python 2.5?
<persia> Next, take a look at the boa-constructor source.  See if you can figure out why it needs pycheker.
<persia> One of the release goals for lucid is to not ship python2.5 :)
<nigel_nb> getting source
<nigel_nb> but I'm not if I can poke around enough to figure out if it needs pychecker
<persia> Well, it's not usually that hard to figure out.
<persia> Running grep on the source is often enough.
<nigel_nb> oh
<nigel_nb> something wrong with archive today? seems to be awfully slow
<persia> It's probably your mirror (or you don't have one set up).
<nigel_nb> i'm degetting the dsc file from package.ubuntu.com
<nigel_nb> I dont think that uses a mirror
<dholbach> good morning
<StevenK> I'm seeing slowness as well, but it's a Telstra problem
<nigel_nb> mine's not really slow.  Its stuck!
<persia> nigel_nb: apt-get source in a lucid chroot/install is better.  packages.ubuntu.com can be days out of date sometimes.
<nigel_nb> I only see "HTTP request sent, awaiting response... "
<nigel_nb> sudo pbuilder login works fine?
<persia> Plus, with apt-get source you can set up multiple source mirrors in your sources.list, and it pulls from the the first one in the last that contains the newest source.
<persia> Sure.  That's a fine way to get into a chroot :)
<nigel_nb> my chroot is a mess
<nigel_nb> it doesnt have a sources.list it seems?
<nigel_nb> "You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list"
<StevenK> It ought to.
<StevenK> Oh, it has a sources.list, but it doesn't have any deb-src lines
<nigel_nb> now, I have to take the pain of install vim inside chroot
<persia> If you're not running lucid and you're developing lucid, it may be convenient to set up a long-running development chroot.
<nigel_nb> meaning?
<persia> For instance, create a new tarball with pbuilder and give it a different name.  Install all your development tools in there with --save-after-login
<persia> Or use a persistent schroot.
<nigel_nb> I have no clue how to do either, but the first one sounds attractive
<persia> There are a number of packages where the source only builds (or only builds correctly) in lucid.
<nigel_nb> I use pbuilder-dist for building packages
<persia> Well, if you set up pbuilder the first time, you'd just run the script again, perhaps with an extra parameter.
<nigel_nb> and pbuilder as such for other stuff.. like now
<nigel_nb> I should probably isntall an ubuntu-minimal in one of them
<persia> Hrm.  I'm not sure how to advise you to do this with pbuilder.
<persia> I don't see any --name option or anything.
<persia> And I'm not going to recommend someone running karmic install schroot unless they have some specific reason for doing so, because it's complicated (and most of the complication goes away with lucid)
<nigel_nb> this is turning up even more screwed up
<persia> How so?
<nigel_nb> Is this the correct line? "deb-src http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted universe multiverse"
<nigel_nb> I get the error "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/lk.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_source_Sources - open (2: No such file or directory)"
<persia> Did you run apt-get update after adding the line?
<nigel_nb> ugh
<nigel_nb> looks like I'm doing all the wrong things posible
<nigel_nb> persia: I'm going to loose power in exactly 8 minutes.  If I get cut off, we'll have to pick up 2morrow
<nigel_nb> (scheduled power cuts)
<stefanlsd> nigel_nb: where do you stay?
<nigel_nb> stefanlsd: India
<persia> nigel_nb: You're going to have to remind me where we are from scratch, but OK.
<nigel_nb> if we're lucky it may go an hour late, never know ;)
<persia> OK.  So when you have source and a working environment, run grep :)
<stefanlsd> yeah, def an issue somewhere, cant connect to security.ubuntu.com from za and us
<nigel_nb> ah, so it was not just me
<nigel_nb> apt-get source is pulling from debian svn, is that sane?
<persia> Not only is it not sane, it's wrong.  Are you sure, or is it just warning you that the soruce is in svn?
<nigel_nb> its just warning me I guess
 * persia got a warning, but pulled from the mirror
<nigel_nb> persia: if you're still around, I did a grep
<persia> And what did you see?
<nigel_nb> i see something in prefernces
<nigel_nb> and controllers
<persia> OK, so this tells us that the code is really using pychecker.
<persia> So, we have three options
<persia> 1) remove boa constructor
<persia> 2) patch boa constructor to not use pychecker (which means going through the source, and finding out how it's used, etc.)
<persia> Because it's listed in Preferences, this might be just a matter of adjusting the default preferences, adding a wrapper around the actual pychecker call to report an error if pychecker is missing, and demoting pychecker to Suggests:
<persia> 3)demote pychecker to Suggests, change the default config, file a bug about boa constructor crashing when configured to use pychecker and pychecker is not installed.
<persia> Of these, 2) is generally preferred, because 1) removes something that doesn't *have* to be removed and 3) leaves a buggy package for users.
<persia> Since this is going to take a while, file a bug about it and assign yourself.
<persia> When you have questions, ask them here.  Lots of people know python and will gladly help you work on unmetdeps
<nigelb> persia: I got till "Because.."
<nigelb> (lost connection in between)
<persia> Ah.
<persia> 3)demote pychecker to Suggests, change the default config, file a bug about boa constructor crashing when configured to use pychecker and pychecker is not installed.
<persia> Of these, 2) is generally preferred, because 1) removes something that doesn't *have* to be removed and 3) leaves a buggy package for users.
<persia> Since this is going to take a while, file a bug about it and assign yourself.
<persia> When you have questions, ask them here.  Lots of people know python and will gladly help you work on unmetdeps
<nigelb> is there a standard format for the bug?
<persia> Not really.
<persia> File it against boa constructor reporting that boa-constructor cannot be installed in lucid.
<persia> Explain why it can't be installed.
<nigelb> is there a way to test run the code I edit?
<persia> Yes, but I don't know how to do it with your environment, so I'm going to give you general guidelines.
<nigelb> k
<persia> 1) Run what-patch to determine how to patch the source, and follow that method.
<persia> 2) build the source package including your changes and build it locally with your preferred build tool
<persia> 3) Enter a chroot preserving enough environment to be able to launch xclients inside the chroot and show them on your main X server
<persia> 4) install the program in the chroot and run it
<persia> Note that this method has limitations: it can't test stuff that really exercises X or the kernel or does lots of D-Bus coordination, etc.
<nigelb> I didnt understand step 3
<persia> But for standalone apps with no hardware interaction, it works great.
<persia> I don't know how to do it for your environment.  I use e.g. `schroot -c -p lucid-armel`
<persia> Err, "-p -c"
<nigelb> I can build another evironment (I really dont mind)
<persia> Do you already use LVM?
<nigelb> no :(
<persia> nigelb: Then just ask someone else how to access the system X server from inside a pbuilder chroot.  That I don't know shouldn't either limit you or require you to do strange things to your system.
 * siretart` would very much appreciate testing of x264 encoding with the
<siretart`> recently built ffmpeg-extra package in lucid
<siretart`> it is using a very recent x264 version to encode, a libx264.c wrapper has been backported
<shadeslayer> dholbach: ping
<shadeslayer> dholbach: rowinggolfer in #launchpad has agreed to join me in the PPA session
<dholbach> shadeslayer: can you please mail packaging-training-coordinators @ lists.launchpad.net with the details?
<dholbach> thanks a bunch in advance
<dholbach> :)
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<shadeslayer> dholbach: what details would you need btw?
<dholbach> who, when, what :)
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<dholbach> thanks :-)
<shadeslayer> dholbach_: dispatched a mail to the abovesaid address
<dholbach_> shadeslayer: awesome, thanks
<dholbach_> shadeslayer: somebody should be in touch with you soon
<SEJeff> fta, Is there a way to get older releases of your daily thunderbird from the ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa? Thunderbird 3 is horribly broken and has been for a week or so
<shadeslayer> dholbach: awesome :)
<rlp10> I'm new here and I'm new to packaging... I want to update a package in jaunty as its old compared with the karmic package
<rlp10> I'd like to contribute and I'm reading this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<rlp10> Could someone please re-assure me that this isn't as difficult as it looks? :)
<shadeslayer> rlp10: it isnt
<shadeslayer> rlp10: i can help :)
<SEJeff> rlp10, There is a good chance you could just download the source package, rebuild it with pbuilder, and have shiney debs
<shadeslayer> rlp10: since the package is already in the repos,its *very* easy
<rlp10> yay :)
<shadeslayer> can anyone tell me what the *.install files created by dh_create do?
<rlp10> is there somewhere I should be looking at with instructions to do that rather than the complete packaging guide?
<shadeslayer> rlp10: if you have a launchpad account its super easy
<rlp10> ok, I'll sign up now
<shadeslayer> rlp10: ill help you step by step if you want
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: can you help me step by step? :D
<rlp10> shadeslayer: thanks so much
<MTecknology> I need a lot of help :P
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: sure
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: ive learnt how to package stuff already in the repos
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: and not fishy stuff like hookscripts :D
<shadeslayer> s/not/no
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: what are you trying to package?
<rlp10> shadeslayer: I'm logged into launchpad
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: well, I aplied patches for php-fpm to php5-5.3.1. I know how to build what I have from source and get what I want, but I want to build this package.
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: ok is this a existing package
<shadeslayer> rlp10: ok now make a PPA
<MTecknology> ya, not in ubuntu repos yet
<shadeslayer> rlp10: you cannot change your launchpad url after you do this!
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: ok im struggling with native packages right now :P
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: i can help with : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: I think this is beyond that massive document :P - all I have left to figure out is the debian/ stuff
<shadeslayer> rlp10: also read this : https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<MTecknology> I'm kind of considering just building it from source on my server and letting a really smart person take over the rest
<rlp10> shadeslayer: thanks, reading
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: theres a script called dh_make which does all the stuff for you
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: usage is : dh_make -e myemail@host.com
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: I was trying to work off of what they already did
<MTecknology> you think I should start with a fresh debian/ ?
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: ok well you need the patch system in the rules file
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: well... depends
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: it would certainly help :)
<MTecknology> If that's best I'll gladly do it
<MTecknology> I'll pull up info on the patch I've been working with
<MTecknology> http://github.com/dreamcat4/php-fpm/blob/master/readme.markdown - "Integrated Compilation"
<rlp10> shadeslayer: so I need to make a PGP key and sign the code of conduct, right?
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: you just need to add one line in the rules file to implement the patch system
<shadeslayer> rlp10: yes
<shadeslayer> rlp10: you do know how to make one?
<rlp10> shadeslayer: no sorry, I understand the concept in general terms tho
<shadeslayer> rlp10: youll also need to authorize a few packages for uploading stuff to the ppa
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: ooh, that's how I should have applied patches....
<rlp10> shadeslayer: what does authorise mean in this context?
<lfaraone> I'm trying to install files from usr/lib/python*/site-packages/autokey/gtkui into my package, but dh_install doesn't seem to be expanding the glob. How should I write this for it to work as I intend?
<shadeslayer> rlp10: authorise as in.. make launchpad realise that this upload should go to your ppa
<rlp10> shadeslayer: ok... I'm following instructions here for creating a key https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<shadeslayer> rlp10: cool :)
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: I just removed the patches I applied and moved the patch to debian/patches/
<shadeslayer> rlp10: also according to launchpad : These applications have been authorized to access Launchpad on your behalf. If you revoke an authorization, that application will not be allowed to do anything in Launchpad on your behalf.
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: thats better :)
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: I feel better; this makes more sense too
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: do you know the line you need to put to apply the patch system?
<MTecknology> no
<MTecknology> is it in the guide?
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: dont think so.... ill have to pull it from somewhere
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: the file is called fpm.patch
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: youll need to add quilt as a build-depend
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: there's already a lot of patches being applied
<MTecknology> in debian/patches/ there's ~46 files
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: is this a KDE package?
<MTecknology> PHP5
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> well im not sure about the patch line then
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: so perhaps I can just toss the patch in there and build?
<shadeslayer> for kde apps its : include /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/makefiles/1/cdbs/kde.mk
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: so there already was apackage?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> !info php5
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: can you pastebin the rules file in debian/
<MTecknology> ok
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.4 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<MTecknology> http://paste.ubuntu.com/382986/
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: lines 33 to 40
<shadeslayer> make that 42
<shadeslayer> rlp10: done with the key?
<rlp10> shadeslayer: working on it, I'm afraid real work is calling too, so I might have to come back to this :(
<shadeslayer> rlp10: sure :)
<shadeslayer> rlp10: i might be giving a session on 27th Feb 1700 UTC
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: so the patch will be applied just by being in that directory?
<shadeslayer> for this particular purpose
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: yeah,just copy the patches in debian/patches
<rlp10> shadeslayer: that would be great, would it be in this room?
<shadeslayer> rlp10: #ubuntu-classroom
<shadeslayer> rlp10: its not finalized yet,ive sent a mail to the organisers :)
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/382989/ This is how you're supposed to install after appying that patch; I'm guessing deb/rules needs to change for that?
<rlp10> shadeslayer: i've pencilled it in my diary in any event
<rlp10> shadeslayer: thanks for your help today and sorry I couldn't follow it through to completion
<shadeslayer> rlp10: no problem
<shadeslayer> rlp10: i might also tell something about pbuilder
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: that is a part of what file? rules?
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: btw im reading : http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-dreq.en.html#s-rules
<shadeslayer> its pretty good
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: if you're compiiling php from source and apply that patch, that's how you're supposed to compile php with the patch after you apply that patch
<rlp10> shadeslayer: now? or in your class?
<shadeslayer> rlp10: in the class :)
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: no no... the patches are handled by lines 33 to 42 in the rules file
<rlp10> shadeslayer: I saw something about that in the guide, it looked like clever stuff
<shadeslayer> rlp10: nah...
<shadeslayer> rlp10: it just mimics what the ppa servers do
<shadeslayer> but instead on your local machine
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: right, i have that much - how do I make it build that package so it can be installed?
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: ok well youve applied the patches,updated changelog and added any other build deps right?
<rlp10> shadeslayer: well it's clever stuff from where I'm sitting
<shadeslayer> :P
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: ya
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: ok do you have a very fast net connection?
<MTecknology> kinda fast
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: sudo apt-get install pbuilder debootstrap devscripts
<MTecknology> done
<nigelb> how can I access my system X server from inside a pbuilder chroot?
<MTecknology> I have a vm with all that installed
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: um
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: so youre applying the packages etc in a VM?
<MTecknology> ya, any package work is in the vm
<shadeslayer> ok
<MTecknology> I could do a shroot, but then I don't get firefox and thunar :P
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: ok now : sudo pbuilder create --debootstrapopts --variant=buildd
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: i would suggest you make a pbuilderrc first with a close server
<shadeslayer> ( a server which is close to your home )
<MTecknology> I don't have a spare system atm :(
<MTecknology> I like that idea though
<lfaraone> I'm using cdbs, and I need to provide an error handler for dh_installinit. Is there an override I can set?
<MTecknology> my laptop got up to 100 C yesterday building php
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: ok well you can upload to a PPA in that case
<MTecknology> ya, only thing I don't like with that is having to change the version for every failed build
<MTecknology> but that's not such a big deal :P
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: hehe
<shadeslayer> well theres a small problem of authourizing the system to upload stuff.... i cant remember it
<MTecknology> better than a proc that's 212 deg F :P
<shadeslayer> :D
<dholbach> JontheEchidna: can you upload polkit-qt{,-1}? might be better if somebody from the K people uploads those two :)
<JontheEchidna> dholbach: would if I could, but the kubuntu-dev upload rights are very incomplete
<dholbach> JontheEchidna: maybe you could prod somebody in #kubuntu-devel? :)
<JontheEchidna> sure
<dholbach> thanks muchly!
<MTecknology> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> hi MTecknology
<MTecknology> dholbach: how've you been?
<dholbach> good good
<nigelb> how can I access my system X server from inside a pbuilder chroot?  Trying to learn how to fix an unmet dep :)
<sistpoty|work> nigelb: mount proc and bind-mount tmp in the chroot (eventually you'll need sys as well)
<nigelb> sistpoty|work: you'll have to get it down a little more understandable level :(
<sistpoty|work> nigelb: mount -t proc whereveryourchrootis/proc; mount -t bind /tmp /whereeveryourchangerootis/tmp; mount -t sysfs /whereveryourchrootis/sys
<nigelb> this has to be from out the chroot I'm guessing?
<sistpoty|work> correct
<MTecknology> sistpoty|work: -t bind?
<sistpoty|work> or --bind
<MTecknology> I always use -o bind :P
<JontheEchidna> dholbach: we're in freeze now and those are both in main, so I'll ping tomorrow
<dholbach> gotcha
<slytherin> nigelb: Why do you need to access X form chroot to fix unmet dep?
<nigelb> slytherin: have to change the code and run it
<nigelb> to see that all works
<slytherin> hmm
<slytherin> slomo: is there any plan to sync latest gst-plugins-ugly from Debian experimental?
<slomo> slytherin: i asked seb128 to sync it a few days ago *shrug* :)
<slomo> slytherin: is there anything else missing?
<slytherin> slomo: Nothing missing. I like to keep the -multiverse packages in sync with non-multiverse packages. And current multiverse package FTBFS against latest libx264. So I need to decide between latest pre-release or selective patch backports.
<Espen77> anywhere I can find info/tutorial on how to make sourche deb of a single python file (for ppa)?
<nigelb> sistpoty|work: somethings seems to go wrong
<nigelb> I just get a list of stuff that the mount command can do
<sistpoty|work> nigelb: probably what MTecknology wrote, use --bind instead of -t bind
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> I tried sudo mount --bind proc /var/cache/pbuilder/build/6895/proc and I get 'mount: special device proc does not exist"
<sistpoty|work> nigelb: if you want to mount proc inside the chroot, you can either bind-mount /proc or you can use proc as file system type (-t proc)
<nigelb> I tried -t proc, doesn't work
<sistpoty|work> nigelb: I guess it's mount -t proc none pathtomountpoint
<nigelb> sistpoty|work: ah, that worked
<sistpoty|work> nigelb: as I read earlier, if you only want X inside the chroot to edit files, why not just editing these from outside the chroot?
<MTecknology> YES!
<MTecknology> I think I have rules updated correctly now :D
<nigelb> sistpoty|work: I have to run the thing after editing to make sure the program works
<sistpoty|work> nigelb: ah, so you need it for testing rather then editing :)
<nigelb> yeah
<MTecknology> I love this error!  debian/rules:180: *** missing separator (did you mean TAB instead of 8 spaces?).  Stop.
<MTecknology> not something you catch by eye :P
<Laney> something a decent editor will do for you though
 * Laney runs
<MTecknology> Laney: you mean vim isn't decent?
<MTecknology> Laney: it was a copy/paste into a virtual machine; I did a lot of that and thought I changed them all; vim catches it if you have the first line tabbed by hilighting the next line with red
<Laney> yes, that it does
<MTecknology> I have 5 lines messed up right after the rule: part
<MTecknology> idk what that part is called
<MTecknology> Laney: descriptive errors are so nice for the novice liek me :D
<Laney> \o
<jpds> MTecknology: autocmd BufEnter */debian/rules set noet tabstop=8 shiftwidth=8
<MTecknology> jpds: woah- nice
<jpds> Same of ?akefile*
<MTecknology> jpds: any other nifty tips you have?
<jpds> MTecknology: Several.
<jpds> MTecknology: eg. http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2441
<MTecknology> thanks
 * MTecknology hopes this build succeeds
 * MTecknology needs to start/finish a report in an hour
<randomaction> Wow, buildds will fail a build based on some warnings: http://wiki.debian.org/ImplicitPointerConversions (just got hit by it)
<Laney> james_w: up for running a bunch of syncs?
<james_w> Laney: in a few
<Laney> sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/383082/
<james_w> feel free to send me the list
<Laney> with the usual apologies in advance for typos
<Laney> http://orangesquash.org.uk/~laney/haskell-installability/amd64.png the third row of this \o
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: hey
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: had a power outage...
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: retreiving gpgv
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: nice to see you back :)
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: :( http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39729966/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-i386.php5_5.3.1-4ppa5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: can you pastebin your rules file?
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/383090/
<shadeslayer> hmm..
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: looks like something is causing a problem after line 193
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: but i dont have a definite idea whats wrong
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: I started adding things at line 179; anything related to *fpm* in there was added
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: I feel like I have to be really close to finishing this...
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: yes actually
<shadeslayer> well anyone around to help?
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: this is far beyond my knowledge
<MTecknology> alrighty, thanks for getting me going in the right direction - especially with the patch
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: piece of cake :)
<MTecknology> it has a LOT left to download for this pbuilder
<MTecknology> retreiving ifupdown :(
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: ah you started with pbuilder... good :)
<MTecknology> I started the minute you tossed out that line
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: any errors downloading?
<shadeslayer> the main ubuntu archives are having issues
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: that could be why.. it's taking so long - I think I'll just hold off on this for later - I don't have time to keep hammering away :(
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: i would suggest a local mirror
<MTecknology> physics exam today and a paper due at the beginning of the exam
<MTecknology> crap - i need to buy a calculator.. forgot
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: physics makes my brain hurt
<MTecknology> forgot about other stuff I need to do too.... I need to get some resumes printed off on nice pretty paper
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: get that done then :P
<MTecknology> :'(
<jdong> ah, unbelievable how well wl.ko is working these days
 * jdong upgrades to lucid at a blazing 8600KB/s
<fta> SEJeff, the PPA should have ~30 days of archives (or is it 90?); got to the PPA page and ask for details then superseded versions
<arand> debfx: ping
<SEJeff> fta, Thankyou
<jpds> Guys.
<jpds> How does one do: THING=( "foo", "bar" ) in dash?
<Myrtti> arrays/lists are a bashism
<Myrtti> AFAIK
<jpds> s/,//
<SEJeff> jpds, Use python :)
<jpds> Myrtti: Yeah, I kind of need them for a for loop.
<sistpoty|work> THING="foo bar"?
<jpds> SEJeff: No can do.
<sistpoty|work> (assuming there are never spaces in foo or bar)
<LaserJock> ok, so where does one push a bzr branch based off of a lp:ubuntu/<package> ?
<SEJeff> jpds, And bash isn't an option? you should be able to iterate in spaces like sistpoty|work says. Otherwise, you can just change IFS
<jpds> SEJeff: No, bash isn't an option.
<jpds> sistpoty|work: Thanks!
<sistpoty|work> yw
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: did you get the package to build?
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: no, last I did anything I got that error I sent you
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: The soonest I'll have time to mess around again is maybe tonight but probably not until this weekend.
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> MTecknology: well you should ask the person who orig. packaged that package
<MTecknology> shadeslayer: I'll do that
<stefanlsd> james_w: with udd and doing a merge, when do we tag? is it when the merge is done? or when we push it up for merging?
<james_w> stefanlsd: when uploading
<stefanlsd> james_w: do you mean when i push it to lp:~stefanlsd...  or  (not sure which uploading you are referring to)
<james_w> uploading the package to lucid
<stefanlsd> james_w: ah ok. is that what bzr mark-uploaded does?
<Espen77> are there any easy way to detect dependencies if none is listed in source readme?
<james_w> stefanlsd: yep :-)
<stefanlsd> james_w: got it. thanks :)
<james_w> sgnb: ledit needs a rebuild for the ocaml transition I believe as it is currently un-installable. If I go ahead and do it will it cause trouble?
<debfx> arand: pong
<arand> debfx: Hia, um, you kind of trailed off before? (the thing of the diff.gz-s being different)
<randomaction> james_w: a sync is specifically requested for ledit to move transition forward (bug 526065)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526065 in ledit "[OCaml 3.11.2 transition][round 3/6] Please sync packages involved in OCaml transition from Debian (sid) to lucid (main)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526065
<debfx> arand: you need to tell me which files are different compared to a fresh virtualbox-ose dir
<james_w> randomaction: gah, I looked at /lucid/+source/ledit somehow
<stefanlsd> james_w: im looking at a security update using udd. lp:debian/lenny/audiofile got lenny1 from stable-security (which is cool), is that a new thing as jdstrand wasnt sure that was working. or was it just lucky?
<james_w> I wasn't sure whether that was working either :-)
<stefanlsd> james_w: hehe. so should it be working (as per design), or we just got lucky :)
<james_w> stefanlsd: I didn't do anything special
<james_w> it depends on whether LP imports the source packages from there
<james_w> which may well depend on whether the Debian archive copies them in to the release pocket at any point
<stefanlsd> james_w: kk. i'll do some more and let you know
<james_w> thanks
<james_w> it is something that I would like to work, so let me know if there are some that don't appear
<stefanlsd> james_w: as far as our side goes, should i propose the security merge (karmic-security) against lp:ubuntu/karmic/audiofile (we dont need anything special do we?)
<james_w> good question
<Laney> thanks james_w
<Laney> you BEAUTY!
<james_w> that's probably the best thing
<james_w> np Laney
<Laney> I wonder what a safe way to scp the installability graphs to my webhost from a cron job would be
 * Laney finally gets round to filing the soyuz bug
<arand> debfx: Hmm, so if the diff.gz-s differ (using zdiff) but the directories when unpacking & applying the two different diffs are exactly the same, then I'm just being stupid and it's the diffs that differ, but not their actual content?
<SEJeff> fta, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=thunderbird-3.0&field.status_filter=superseded&field.series_filter=karmic
<SEJeff> None of those have any "published files" how do I download them without clicking through everything from "view all builds"?
<fta> SEJeff, hm, the oldest is 3.0.2~hg20100206r4688
<SEJeff> fta, Perfect. Thanks again
<fta> too bad LP now expires that fast
<SEJeff> fta, Yeah and the latest tbird is unusable. For the first time in the past 4-5 months
<fta> SEJeff, you should tell that to micahg when he's back, i handed the package over to him some months ago
<SEJeff> Alright. Do you only do the uploads now?
<fta> yeah, i'm still doing all those dailies from my own servers, using drobotik
<debfx> arand: the diffs probably have a different file order, which makes the diff of the diffs huge
<arand> debfx: yea, that makes the most sense I guess, alright, then I should be able to just ignore that. Phew.
<stefanlsd> james_w: im following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/UploadingAPackage and in those example they use bzr merge-package to merge into the source they have. to follow that i would bzr branch lp:ubuntu/karmic/audiofile and then bzr merge-package lp:~stefanlsd/ubuntu/karmic/audiofile/merge-lenny1 , but isnt it the same thing if they just branched the merge proposal (ie.
<stefanlsd> stefanlsd branch)?
<james_w> stefanlsd: kind-of
<james_w> it's equivalent
<stefanlsd> james_w: yeah, although if the source branch has 'moved on' from another upload... i guess
<sgnb> james_w: no pb... but I guess you've seen my sync request bug...
<james_w> sgnb: I have now, and so just acted on it, thanks
<james_w> sgnb: I clicked a wrong link somewhere and so it was excluded from the list of bugs for the package that I was looking at
<randomaction> Is there any prejudice against script-assisted mass rebuild of packages?
<Laney> how could there be? Nobody has any way of telling
<randomaction> The timestamps will give me away :)
<cody-somerville> randomaction, rebuilds or retrys?
<randomaction> Anyway, I'm responsible for my uploads.
<randomaction> cody-somerville: rebuilds for ocaml transition
<cody-somerville> randomaction, People do mass rebuilds for stuff like that all the time.
<randomaction> Given how  much easier this is, I'm not surprised :)
<persia> randomaction: Please take care to first push the rebuilds against a local builder and verify the results before uploading.
<randomaction> ok
<persia> I think the most anyone did with scripted changelog entries in a single batch was 417 for a gtk transition a couple years ago: often the lists are split up into 3-4 chunks so that we can share the local build / inspection effort.
<Laney> dch -R "Rebuild for blah" is handy
<randomaction> yes, dch -R is smart
<randomaction> with respect to -XbuildY and -XubuntuY
<persia> If you need to do it for a *lot* of packages (>500), please check with the buildd admins first: they may want to you submit in batches.
<randomaction> ~50 in this case
 * Laney suspects this is OCaml
<randomaction> sure it is
<Laney> did the coq ftbfs get fixed yet?
<randomaction> mab pbuilder-dist doesn't have the "return value" section :(
<randomaction> s/mab/man/
<persia> That's not enough anyway, because one can rebuild something without transitioning it if the package is constructed in annoying ways.
<persia> One needs to actually *test* the result packages to see if they are correct.
<persia> Easy way to do this is with dpkg -f (man dpkg-deb)
<randomaction> you mean checking dependencies of resulting packages?
<persia> Right.
<persia> That way you don't get caught when someone hardcoded something.
<Laney> or if your rebuilds haven't been built/published yet
<persia> So, build everything, iterate over .changes files to get the list of .debs, inspect the .debs to verify the transition.
<Laney> I think that the ocaml packaging helpers take care of all of this though
<Laney> rendering packages uninstallable and such
<persia> This is scriptable, and several people have scripts, but it's dangerous, so nobody publishes the scripts, figuring that anyone who can manage a transition is capable of either doing it manually or writing a script.
<randomaction> sgnb: does the transition tracking page show if the packages have been rebuilt or if they have been properly transitioned to new dependencies?
<persia> Laney: That's usually the case.  In my experience, with all classes of transition, it's usually 5-10% of pacakges that need manual action, but I think ocaml is more cohesively maintained than many languages.
<Laney> they must have been transitioned to be installable
<Laney> at least, that's the case with Haskell, and we stole the idea from sgnb
<Laney> (exposing an ABI hash through Provides)
<randomaction> in this transition in some cases it's hard to verify because for some packages the dependency change is visible only on armel/ia64
<randomaction> but at least I can ensure that all builds and nothing depends on old ocaml
<persia> That's why we have `pbuilder dist lucid armel create` :)
 * persia doesn't have any good suggestions for ia64
<Laney> I am amazed that ghc6 looks to be building on ia64
<Laney> but I won't believe it until it gets to the stage2 compiler
<Laney> and I won't really believe it until it finishes
<randomaction> Hmm, can one cross-build in pbuilder in other ways than for i386 on amd64?
<persia> Right now the only foreign arch supported is armel on i386 or amd64.
<persia> I know of work going on to make powepc work on i386 and amd64, and hope to get armel working on powerpc.
<persia> But none of that will work for lucid.
<persia> I don't know of significant progress getting emulated builds working for sparc or ia64 on any platform, nor for getting foreign i386 or amd64 working anywhere.
<persia> I hear sparc is possible, but still at the "needs more work on qemu" stage.
<randomaction> That's kinda cool because packages fail on armel in unusual ways (not that I expect it to be easy to debug)
<Laney> I think we traded ia64 for armel :(
<persia> Be warned that it's not perfect yet: some syscalls still aren't supported (like gh6 fails in configure), but it works for many packages.
<Laney> but it shouldn't be too hard to get both of them back
<randomaction> Is it only for lucid pbuilder? It's not mentioned in karmic docs.
<persia> The changes to pbuilder-dist and mk-sbuild{-lv,} are only in lucid.
<persia> And I think the qemu in karmic supports fewer syscalls.
<sgnb> randomaction: "green" means "has been rebuilt", "red" means "needs rebuild"
<sgnb> red packages shouldn't be installable
<sgnb> randomaction: so back to your initial question, both
<randomaction> we were discussing the possibility of packages to have been rebuilt, but still have wrong dependencies
<Laney> crimsun: almost through to xmonad :)
<diverse_izzue> hi all, i was sent here from #ubuntu+1. i was using a program called xppaut under karmic, i cannot find it in the lucid repositories. was itremoved on purpose or is that a bug?
<geser> diverse_izzue: on purpose, see Debian bug 566638
<ubottu> Debian bug 566638 in ftp.debian.org "RM: xppaut - RoQA: last upload 2004, few users - completly buggy" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/566638
<diverse_izzue> geser, thanks. it's true that it's a bitch of a program, but still useful for certain tasks...
 * persia discovers bug #509217 and encourages people to press the "Me Too" button to make noise and restore the value of wget for patch exchange
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509217 in ubuntu-website "paste.ubuntu.com requires authorization to "download as text"" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509217
<JontheEchidna> it broke batpaste from kubuntu-dev-tools too :(
<ScottK> persia: I did so, but it's not like there aren't plenty of other pastebins one could use.
<persia> ScottK: Yeah, but a bunch of our tools default to paste.ubuntu.com
<persia> If we complain, and get delayed, it makes sense to patch the tools.
<persia> If we don't complain, it's not clear which is the right direction.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/ seems to get some usage, perhaps that instead.
<ScottK> persia: In cases where there are effective alternatives available, I think it's more cost effective just to switch.
<persia> ScottK: I guess.  There's a bunch of tools (I haven't grepped the archive) which would need patching.
<persia> And I'd expect to get complaints in the form of responses to -changes mails if I uploaded that.
<persia> Which makes it a distributed cost for each individual user or a high cost for the developers that change the defaults.
<ScottK> Fortunately pastebinit defaults to pastebin.com
<persia> Yes, that's one of the tools where the patch was dropped, but it was hidden in the form of a sync.
<persia> But it's complicated by bug #526849 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526849 in pastebinit "pastes to pastebin.com no longer work" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526849
<ScottK> Interesting.
<persia> So as an individual user, I agree with you that the cost is lower to switch.  But I submit that the total cost of not having stuff just work for all users is higher than the cost of trying to make it just work.
<persia> On the same basis that we put in the extra effort to make the distribution good.
<persia> (because the cost of a locally hacked box full of third-party repos is likely less than the cost of maintaining a distribution, as long as you only have one machine)
<cnd> lifeless: I just ran bzr import-dsc, but at the end I got an error about KnitPackRepository not being compatible "different rich-root support"
<cnd> what's going on here?
<lifeless> you have two different formats of bzr branch
<lifeless> do you have a need to interoperate with folk that don't have bzr 2.0?
<cnd> lifeless: no
<lifeless> then just run 'bzr upgrade' all over the place :)
<cnd> I'm guessing the lp branch isn't up to the latest version?
<cnd> how do I upgrade the lp branch?
<lifeless> 'bzr upgrade lp:...'
<cnd> ok
<lifeless> or click on the button on the website
<lifeless> though that doesn't always work and is hard to debug at the moment
<cnd> I had no idea you could update the lp repo from a remote computer :)
<cnd> spiffy...
<MTecknology> I don't see what error happened here....  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39747108/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-lpia.php5_5.3.1-4ppa6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<MTecknology> FAILED [dpkg-buildpackage died]
<MTecknology> I see that, but no reason why
<MTecknology> I'm also noticing that I added a file to debian/patches/ but that wasn't applied with the rest. I'm guessing that's part of why it broke
<persia> Just out of curiosity, are you also asking these questions in other fora, and getting rebuked?
<persia> Because if you're asking in more appropriate places and people are telling you they won't help you, that's one thing, but if you're not even trying to look for people who work with php, that's another.
<MTecknology> persia: I asked in ##php and tried to get a hold of a couple people in changelogs without response
<MTecknology> persia: right now, I'm trying to understand the quilt system
<jpds> MTecknology: dpkg-buildpackage: error: debian/rules build gave error exit status 2
<persia> MTecknology: Did you try contact the Ubuntu server folk or the Debian PHP folk?
<MTecknology> persia: aside from the people listed in the changelog - I don't know who they are
<persia> MTecknology: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam will likely help you contact the server team.  http://packages.qa.debian.org/p/php5.html includes the address of the Debian PHP team mailing list.
<persia> MTecknology: And it's not important *who* they are, but where they communicate.  The key is to find interested people in public fora, not to poke individuals on the chance they might be interested.
<MTecknology> persia: alrighty, I'll try to read up on how the quilt patchign system is used too - that's where I'm stuck atm
<persia> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<persia> MTecknology: The PatchSystems guide has a good bit of documentation about hat.
<Laney> try /usr/share/doc/quilt/
<persia> Works too.
 * Aniya i can't believe this!!!! who the f*ck are you to do this, DIEGOPOP??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAMMiiAcSjk
<lifeless> Aniya: please moderate your language. Also thats offtopic here.
<lifeless> jussi01: ping
<lifeless> jussi01: can you renew my irc-ubuntu-motu-ops membership ?
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-25
<MTecknology> so basically quilt will handle weaving together patches that alter the same piece of code; so each patch is stitched into a quilt and the quilt is laid on top of the source?
<lifeless> MTecknology: same as any other patch system
<MTecknology> lifeless: the only 'patch system' I understand right now is patch < file.patch
<MTecknology> I'm trying to understand it though
<MTecknology> I just didn't know if that's how it works or if it just adds one patch to the source, then the next, and so on so each patch needs to be aware of the one before it - 'ignoring that the wiki says they shouldn't mess with the same code more than once'
<lifeless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems
<MTecknology> I just finished reading that page
<lifeless> ok, well the wiki is offering a heuristic
<lifeless> if you have to edit the same line twice, you have to.
<MTecknology> I just noticed a link to this page - http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html - I'll read that and see if it begins to make more sense
<MTecknology> now I get it.
<MTecknology> 3 paragraphs in and things just made much more sense :P
<MTecknology> Is it possible to test the patches without building anything?
<lifeless> nhandler: around?
<MTecknology> the more i read about quilt the more it feels kind of like revision control
<nigelb> feels like it, but not per se
<nigelb> 2 of the patches I did were on quilt, it was pain staking to learn, its kind of like having revision control + packaging
<MTecknology> nigelb: check this out - http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html
<MTecknology> nigelb: idk if you did but it cleared up my head a lot
<nigelb> MTecknology: thats what I first read :)
<MTecknology> that's the second thing I read - I just patched 70 files in a package :P - I'm new - things will break
<MTecknology> alias qe='quilt edit' is nice
<nigelb> 70 files?
<nigelb> whoa
<MTecknology> mostly all adding
<_Andrew> heya
<stefanlsd> Anyone else have an issue with pbuilder-dist not looking at ~/.pbuilderrc ?
<_Andrew> Anyone know why there is no libicu-dev for lpia builds?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libicu-dev  It's making my own package in my ppa fail to build on lpia because it's unavailable for libboost
<_Andrew> I'm assuming it used to be available because my package used to build on lpia previously
<persia> _Andrew: Just ignore lpia: it's better all around.
<persia> If some bit of hardware claims to be lpia, just run i386 on it with the i686 libraries installed.
<persia> lpia was slightly more optimised for jaunty, but contained all sorts of investigatory and debugging wrappers in karmic and wasn't maintained.
<_Andrew> ok
<nigelb> pbuilder seems to removing the build folder every tiem I logout
<nigelb> any way I could change this behavior
<persia> --save-after-login I think
<persia> But this breaks the point of having a clean environment.
<nigelb> it still removes that folder
<persia> You probably want two *different* pbuilders, one for development (saved) and one for build-testing (created afresh each time)
<persia> Well, yeah, but it saves all the changes.
<nigelb> I have to read the pbuilder how to again
<nigelb> I'm still not clear how to have 2 pbuilders
<persia> Neither am I.
<nigelb> its just screwing up
<RAOF> I just bind-mount for my testing.
<RAOF> pbuilder-lucid --bindmounts /home/raof login
<RAOF> Or possibly the other way around :)
<nigelb> oooh, that works huh
<nigelb> lemme try.  I'm creating a new dev environment for pbuilder first
<nigelb> is it possible to use my X using bind mount?
<RAOF> You could also bind-mount /tmp, I guess.
<nigelb> let this thing get created
<nigelb> persia: I finally contributed *my own piece of code* ;)
<nigelb> bug 525888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525888 in rhythmbox "Apport hook for rhythmbox" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525888
<persia> RAOF: The goal we were looking at before was being able to run a karmic system, have a development environment for building sources in lucid + test stuff in lucid, and having a separate clean chroot for building.  Easy with schroot, but I don't know how to do it with pbuilder.
<persia> nigelb: Nice.  Keep at it.
<RAOF> With pbuilder you could specify --basetgz to keep different chroots.
<RAOF> I don't think that works with pbuilder-dist, because pbuilder-dist sets --basetgz for your different build environments itself.
<nigelb> thats what I'm doing now, specifying different basetz's
<nigelb> the build folder is getting deleted every time ugh!
<nigelb> is there any way to make sure the thing gets retained ?
<persia> Why do you want to retain it?
<persia> Generally people want to dispose of it.
<nigelb> even for a development environment?
<persia> If you want to debug a build in-progress, log into the chroot, apt-get build-dep the package, and debuild-b
<persia> Yes.
<nigelb> then I have to bind with how RAOF_ said earlier?
<persia> At least I find that in 95% of cases I can identify the issue from the build log or the state of the buggy result package.
<persia> I always bind /home, but there's no requirement this be done.
<nigelb> lemme try
<nigelb> I'd like to finish off the boa constructor soon (at least when you're around)
<persia> Anyone else should be able to help with it also.  It's a little complex because it requires code changes, but it's not huge.
<persia> On the other hand, it's in Python, with which I'm weak, so there's a good chance someone else can help even more than I.
<nigelb> when I'm looking at the source of the python project, is there a way to see how the output of the interface looks?
<nigelb> Do I have to compile it?
<MTecknology> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<MTecknology> This was used as an example - dget -x -u https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/udev/124-8/+files/udev_124-8.dsc - how can I find that link for somebody elses ppa?
<persia> The bot takes /query too :)
<slytherin> MTecknology: by browsing the PPA.
<persia> If you look at a PPA, you'll find it has references to deb and deb-src lines.
<persia> slytherin: Was that fixed?  I thought one still needed to go grab from ppa.launchpad.net.
<MTecknology> missed it...
<MTecknology> thanks
<persia> slytherin: By the way, did the changes to UEHS work for you?
<slytherin> UEHS - I don't think so. For example UEHS does not show cortado package which in 3.0 format and one release behind upstream.
<slytherin> Even specifically searching for package shows zero results.
<persia> OK.  wgrant did the merge you requested just as you left, and this is the first time I've been around when I've seen traffic from you since.
<slytherin> wgrant: ^^
<persia> slytherin: Remember the UEHS filter (ubuntu-local or Debian QA).  Could this be the issue?
<persia> slytherin: It looks to me like that doesn't appear in UEHS because it has a maintainer in Debian.
<slytherin> persia: I know he did the merge. He told me and he said it will take a while for the results to get updated.
<slytherin> persia: I don't understand what those filters are.
<persia> slytherin: They updated later that evening.
<slytherin> Specifically 'what is Debian QA filter'?
<persia> UEHS doesn't show any packages that are both present in Debian and have a maintainer other than Debian QA.
<persia> That's intentional.
<slytherin> persia: How come it is showing tuxguitar here - http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<persia> That's a better question :)
<wgrant> Interesting.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<slytherin> I never knew such filters existed. I just assumed that it showed status of all non-native packages.
<wgrant> Odd, mdt is putting tuxguitar in the list.
<wgrant> Let's see why.
<persia> No.  We intentionally limited UEHS to reduce the volume, and we cut everything with a Debian Maintainer because Debian Maintainers do great work.
<persia> There's still way more than we manage to keep up with.
<slytherin> I agree.
<persia> So, for cortado, check DEHS, and since you're on that team in Debian, keep it in sync :)
<slytherin> persia: The package is updated in Debian. It is just not synced in Ubuntu. So I expected it to show on UEHS (not knowing about filters).
<slytherin> :-)
<persia> Aha.  That makes sense.  No, that would show up at http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/java.html
<nigelb> hm, I'm looking at the source code of boa-constructor to remove the pychecker dependency and I'm kinda lost :(
<persia> nigelb: OK.  So you ran the grep, right?
<nigelb> yep
<persia> And that told you which files and which lines used pychecker, right?
<persia> So, your next task is to go investigate those files and see if you can make them not use pychecker
<nigelb> well, in file the pychecker code is already commented out
<nigelb> the other file, well, I can't make out much of the code
<persia> nigelb: OK.  Now ask if someone can help with the specific code snippet (I probably can't), but it sounds like half your work is done.
<wgrant> slytherin: tuxguitar is on the list because tuxguitar isn't in testing!
<nigelb> persia: I get an idea.  Once a program is written, it lets you test with pychecker
<persia> Right, but we don't have pychecker, so that needs to be disabled.
<slytherin> wgrant: hmm. Which in current context means that it is not present in Debian, right?
<nigelb> looks like I need to replace that code with a msg telling Pychecker is not enabled
<persia> Or you can port pychecker to python2.6 :)
<persia> nigelb: Precisely.
 * nigelb cant make sense of python code, and you want me to port an entire program?
<nigelb> persia: i have this feeling
<nigelb> that they have already made sure that pychecker can be "suggests"
<wgrant> slytherin: Correct.
<wgrant> This is perhaps suboptimal, but it's not clear either way.
<persia> nigelb: That's often the case: lots of times it's just a control file change, but it's important to investigate in each case to be sure.
<nigelb> do you have the code,  can refer you to the exact lines
<ddecator> btw nigelb , this is completely unrelated, but congrats on all the progress you seem to be making with motu. hopefully i can figure out this packaging and programming stuff someday =p
<persia> I don't have the code, and my python is lousy to nonexistent.  The key is that you understand it, not that you can explain it to me.
<nigelb> ddecator: thanks :)
<nigelb> I could use some confirmation ;)
<nigelb> there is a 'try: imp.find_module('pychecker')'
<persia> nigelb: The usual thing to do is to pastebin the code snippet and ask a targeted question about it.
<nigelb> I'm lazy ;)
<nigelb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/383499/
<nigelb> see lines 165 and the following few lines
<nigelb> I feel it was meant to work around not having pychecker
<nigelb> persia: did you see ^ ? comments?
<persia> I did.  Did you see my comments about how well I understand python and suggesting asking a targeted question about the code?
<nigelb> okay, I'll narrow it down
<nigelb> there is a try catch before importing pychecker
<nigelb> or adding any of the functions that depend on it
<nigelb> it seems to suggest that the edits were made to make sure it was meant to work without pychecker
<nigelb> there are 3 calls in the code, one was commented, the second call is referenced in the third file, and the third file seems to expect not having pychecker around
<nigelb> persia: I guess that's the best narrowing down I can do.
<persia> nigelb: If you're not sure, ask for help.  That's why we have IRC channels.  Just don't ask me because I have no idea how python imports or exception clauses work.
<nigelb> okay :)
<nigelb> I'm pretty sure the source can handle it, so I'll change, build and test it
<persia> That's often a good plan.
<nigelb> I cant get a confirmation, but I'm sure my instincts wont be wrong
<nigelb> to get X, i just bind the relevant mount points?
<nigelb> I'm going to patch and do debuild outside pbuilder and then build and later work inside pbuilder
<nigelb> since the package is still in debian format, I assume I have to change that stuff before uploading (for when I get there)
<persia> Hrm?
<persia> I don't understand "still in debian format"
<nigelb> the maintainer fields are not yet corrected
<persia> Oh, that's trivial.  Just run update-maintainer in the package directory.
<persia> And there's no reason you can't try to build the source package with karmic, it's just that it's not guaranteed to work for every package.
<nigelb> just the debuld -S
<nigelb> after that I'll login to pbuilder (once I figure out how to get X working inside)
<persia> If you're working in karmic, be extra careful about your changelog entries.
<nigelb> I made that mistake twice (I dont think I'll ever forget)
<nigelb> pbuilder kept throwing errors.  I repeated building for like 4 times before i realized what I did wrong
<dan4dm> hi, seeking reviews/advocates for supercollider http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/supercollider - think it's in good shape now
<dan4dm> artfwo: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/supercollider
<artfwo> dan4dm, yes, I've checked the packaging this morning
<dan4dm> artfwo: (actually you get cc'ed on the emails do you? so you already know)
<artfwo> I have already cleaned up a little cruft from our previous work and will update the svn tonight
<rainct_> Any package needing review (with an approved FFe)?
<dan4dm> RainCT: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/supercollider needs review (i don't know what FFe means)
 * RainCT has some time while he listens to basic modular programming stuff at class...
<RainCT> dan4dm: Feature Freeze exception. Ubuntu Lucid is at a stage where no new features (be it new packages or changes to existing packages introducing new features) aren't allowed anymore without getting an exception from the release team
<RainCT> (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureFreeze)
<dan4dm> RainCT: i see, thanks. so supercollider has missed the boat for lucid then, darn
<RainCT> dan4dm: Unless there's some very convincing reason to get it in :)
<nigelb> well, success, boa constrictor now builds :)
<dan4dm> RainCT: hmmm no, apart from its general amazingness there's nothing i can say really ;) - does FF/FFe also apply to multiverse and suchlike?
<dan4dm> oh no wait I mis-remembered what multiverse means
<dan4dm> i meant "universe" - is FF/FFe just about the main distro or also for universe stuff?
<RainCT> dan4dm: Yeah, all of Ubuntu. (Until now there were different release teams for main/restricted and universe/multiverse, but they are in the process of being merged. Doesn't make a big difference in any case)
<dan4dm> RainCT: ok thanks
<RainCT> dan4dm: If supercollider would already be in Ubuntu and we were talking about a new upstream version it probably wouldn't be difficult to get it updated if it has important new features (arguing low number of users and no impact on other applications if there are no reverse dependencies)., but I'm not sure how new packages are being handled
<dan4dm> np, thanks for the info
<RainCT> dan4dm: You're welcome, thanks for your interest in contributing to Ubuntu :)
<dan4dm> :)
<nigelb> I have a package, which I want to test inside a pbuilder chroot, any suggestions?
<nigelb> basically I want the chroot to use my X
<dholbach> good morning
<RainCT> nigelb: I think it'd be easier to use a virtual machine.
<RainCT> Morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey RainCT
<RainCT> Uhm.. Any idea what's going on here? "W: cowdancer: unsupported operation flock, read-only open and fchown/fchmod/flock are not supported: tried openning dev:inode of 2053:433992"
<RainCT> nvm, "chown rainct.rainct /opt" (using /opt/builder as PBUILDFOLDER) fixed it
<RainCT> (erm no it didn't)
<pather87> heyho
<pather87> somebody here? i would have some questions. I'm new to packaging
<Rhonda> Just ask your questions and in case someone knows the answer they will respond. No need to ask wether you can ask. :)
<pather87> kk :)
<tseliot> nigelb: maybe run export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 in the chroot?
<pather87> I've read the maintainer-guide on http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ and on chapter 5 he uses a little skript to get the build-depends for a program. In short it is a skript which strace the ./configure and then searches the log through files which are opened and then get the corresponding package. I've tried it with the the source of the bc package and the build-depends don't match with the log-output the way i expected
<pather87> Now i would know how you find out the Build-depends in the control-file for the packages
<siretart`> pather87: the best way to find that out is to understand the software you package. reading the documentation might be a good start.
<lifeless> nhandler: ping
<TeTeT> hi, I try to start packaging dhclient4 for Ubuntu and run into a problem at the very first step as described in James Westby doc for bzr builddeb, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/383602/
<TeTeT> it seems it is expecting a debian directory already - so do I need to start with dh_make?
<persia> Which doc are you using?
<c_korn> hello, I try to make a debian/watch file for flock. the upstream tarball is here: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/flock/releases/2.5.6/flock-2.5.6.en-US.linux-i686.tar.bz2 I use this watch file: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397778/ but uscan reports this: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397779/
<persia> ([\d\.]+)
<Rhonda> c_korn: You have two () parts.  One should be (?:)
<persia> (the second one)
<persia> TeTeT: So, which doc are you using?
<Rhonda> Yeah, the second, otherwise it would be 0.5.15.0 instead of 0.5.15 :)
<TeTeT> persia: http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual/normal.html
<TeTeT> persia: I'm a bit baffled by the error message, but it seems to have initialized a branch
<Rhonda> Hmmm, somehow the linux-i686 part in the filename sounds like it is binary, not sources?
<persia> Some upstreams are annoying, but yeah.
<persia> TeTeT: Which command gives the error?  merge-upstream?
<Rhonda> c_korn: What does uscan -verbose give you?
<Rhonda> c_korn: That should show you all the matches it finds.
<TeTeT> persia: yes
<TeTeT> persia: I just continue with dh_make and see where it goes
<persia> Don't bother with dh_make.  That just feeds you a set of outdated defaults that are useful if you want to learn about packaging but annoying if you want to package something.
<ari-tczew> how long is dapper server support? june 2011?
<persia> ari-tczew: Theoretically, yes.
<persia> TeTeT: Run licensecheck -r --copyright to get some info to create debian/copyright, run dch --create to create debian/changelog, cp /usr/share/doc/debhelper/examples/rules.tiny to debian/rules, echo 7 > debian/compat, man uscan and create debian/watch.
<persia> TeTeT: debian/control is a bit trickier, but just glancing at an existing one and basing off http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-controlfields.html usually works.  The important fields (I think) are Source: Maintainer: Section: Priority: (use "optional"), Build-Depends: , Standards-Version (check the version of debian-policy you have installed), and Homepage in the source paragraph.  In the binary paragraph you want at least Package: Arch
<persia> itecture: (please use one of "all" or "any"), Depends/Recommends/Suggests (remember ${misc:Depends} in Depends:), and Description.
<TeTeT> man uscan?
 * Rhonda hates rules.tiny
<persia> Rhonda: Why?
 * persia has become a big fan
<Rhonda> persia: It makes easy things easy and complicated things utterly difficult.
<TeTeT> persia: I want to use cdbs
<Rhonda> It's totally the wrong approach for the wrong problem.
<Rhonda> TeTeT: Please not.l
<persia> TeTeT: No you don't.  You'll never figure out what broke when you get an error.
<Rhonda> persia: same with dh tiny. :)
<persia> Rhonda: how are complicated things utterly difficult?  Most things can be dealt with through overide_dh_auto_foo and the remainder by just injecting old-style rules snippets.
<Rhonda> persia: Yes, but one has to dig up what override_dh_auto_foo are possible and what the old-style rules snippets are.
<Rhonda> That's the same argumentation that would work for cdbs, FWIW.
<persia> I used to think that, except that I spend a lot of time explaining how to package stuff, and I find that people just don't understand when it's CDBS, and they do understand when it's dh(1).
<persia> For CDBS, people seem to try random variables hoping they work or override internals because they don't read the manual.
<persia> For dh(1) it's harder to get it quite so wrong, and easier to track down a problem when it appears.
<Rhonda> That still doesn't make the tiny approach any better.
<Rhonda> "because it works for 80% of software" is no reason to make it harder for the remaining 20% to understand
 * sebner totally agrees with persia and throws dh7 at Rhonda 
 * Rhonda throws sebner into /dev/void
 * sebner hides
<persia> Rhonda: How is it harder for the remaining 20%?
<sebner> Rhonda: /dev/zero ftw!
<Rhonda> I don't deny that dh is a much saner approach than cdbs. Far from it. But dh tiny isn't an improvement, it's rather a step into the cdbs hell direction.
<persia> Rhonda: Either you override the parts that don't work, or if you don't want to learn about overrides, just write a normal rules file in make.
<Rhonda> sebner: That would be too much place for you to hide in.
<sebner> heh
<persia> Rhonda: The big reason I like dh(1) is that I can tell someone how to package in 3-4 lines in IRC.  Then they get a buggy package.  Debugging it isn't that hard.  When we tell people to write rules files from scratch, we get all sorts of monstrosities because packaging is not something most folk understand.
<Rhonda> Yes, I am writing normal rules file in make. Actually there is no magic involved in all the thing anyway: You install into debian/$package and call dpkg --build debian/$package ..
<persia> And it works for enough stuff that lots of people are happy with the results.
<persia> Well, yeah, but lots of people don't even understand that :)
<Rhonda> Unfortunately the drawback for that "it works for enough stuff" makes it a pain for the rest and make worshipers (that work just on such stuff) a vocal majority that deny the issues for the rest.
<Rhonda> Same with all this source format 3.0 troubles that mostly root in totally misnaming it as "quilt" - which it wasn't, still isn't and probably never will be. :/
<persia> Rhonda: Please show me an example of how it's any more painful than using debhelper 7 without dh.  Any example.
<persia> Rhonda: I'd agree with you except I haven't found one yet.
<Rhonda> It hides what's going on behind from people who don't know it from before and leave them with the additional requirement to dig things up (also for oldstanders, mind you) in case something needs to be tweaked.
<Rhonda> Before one would just remove the dh_python line if the package doesn't do any python stuff, or add the -X switch to any of the dh_* calls when needed instead of having to dig up what the hell the acccording override function would be called.
<Rhonda> And actually, I have a hard time to find any documentation on the override parts in man dh
<TeTeT> persia: I recycled the control files from dhcp3, hoping that it will just work by replacing a lot of 3s with 4s ...
<Rhonda> It goes into examples of --before and --after, but actually it doesn't list which arguments that could take or in what oder they would be processed.
<c_korn> Rhonda, persia: thank you. I got it working with this line. but I don't know what you wanted me to do with (:?): http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/flock/releases/([\d.]+)/flock-([\d.]+)\.en-US\.linux-i686\.tar\.bz2
<Rhonda> c_korn: Actually, you should leave off the second ()
<Rhonda> c_korn: (?:pattern) means that it won't be put into a variable and is only used for grouping (like, that you could add a quantifier after it)
<persia> Rhonda: --before and --after are just asking for pain, in my opinion.  And overrides are only if you *want* to use the automation.  But the sequences are available in a sane format (dh source), which I can't say for CDBS.
<persia> Rhonda: So, while it's less clear for complex stuff and oldstanders need to learn it, I say it's much better than CDBS, which was previously considered the "easy" way by new folk.
<Rhonda> persia: Ah, the old UTSL approach. That's always the best documentation. :)
<Rhonda> … unfortuantely I highly disagree with that.
<persia> UTSL?
<Rhonda> Use The Source, Luke
<Rhonda> That would require one to know that dh is directly viewable, and find ones way through it.
<Rhonda> Given that it is perl I expect quite a lot of people to rather retreat from dh before they would use such sort of "documentation".
 * Rhonda . o O ( not me, mind you. :) )
<Rhonda> … and I hope that I'm not shying away people with this semi-rant discussion.
<c_korn> persia: this line does not work "http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/flock/releases/([\d.]+)/flock-(?:[\d.]+)\.en-US\.linux-i686\.tar\.bz2" uscan says: Newest version on remote site is 1, local version is 2.5.6 oO
<Rhonda> c_korn: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/flock/releases/([\d.]+)/flock-[\d.]+\.en-US\.linux-i686\.tar\.bz2
<persia> Rhonda: Well, at least UTSL is easier with dh(1) than with CDBS, but yeah, it needs docs.
<Rhonda> The second () doesn't make any sense somehow. :)
 * persia keeps planning to write up an exception-based guide to using dh(1) but never gets around to it
<Rhonda> I've been kicked from writing for my former workplace's magazine - but I don't want to stop writing all together. Maybe I could come up with something useful that will keep helpful for others, too. :)
<c_korn> Rhonda: it is tricky :) http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/397781/
<Rhonda> c_korn: Then I think you should move the () from in the directory to the filename
<Rhonda> Like http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/flock/releases/[\d.]+/flock-([\d.]+)\.en-US\.linux-i686\.tar\.bz2
<Rhonda> Hmmm, interestingly, I also have two () in pgadmin3 …
 * Rhonda hides.
<persia> heh.  2 ()s are extra good, but I believe the second one is silently ignored by uscan.
<Rhonda> … even though it insists on it being there.
<persia> What!  That's just odd.
<Rhonda> persia: See c_korn's last paste.
<persia> Hrm.
<persia> I'd need to go look at uscan source again to understand.  I *thought* it just used $1 blindly.
<Rhonda> No, it's way more complex than that. :)
<persia> It's almost always more complex :)
<c_korn> Rhonda: your approach gives this: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/flock/releases/[\d.]+/ failed: 404 Not Found
<Rhonda> I guess you should stick with the one version that was working for you and nevermind. :)
<c_korn> yeah, I take this: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/flock/releases/([\d.]+)/flock-([\d.]+)\.en-US\.linux-i686\.tar\.bz2
<persia> It working is always better than it looking right.
<c_korn> I thank you persia and Rhonda
 * persia gives Rhonda all the credit
 * Rhonda buys a house with the credit
 * persia wishes the instruction manual on how to buy houses on credit obtained from helping folk on IRC was more widely available
<TeTeT> I put the dhcp4 package in my PPA, https://edge.launchpad.net/~tspindler/+archive/ppa/+packages
<persia> TeTeT: And everything worked for you?
<TeTeT> persia: bzr bd resulted in a working dh_client, yes. I'm a bit perplexed as my debian directory is nearly empty and the one of dhcp3 is full with files. So I guess there's still a lot of work to be done for the server
<TeTeT> persia: but on my Lucid laptop I now got dhclient4 up and running from a package
<persia> TeTeT: I suspect you'll end up needing to copy some or all of the files (perhaps in modified form), but that really requires investigating what each one does and why it's there.
<Laney> james_w: Hi, got the next round — http://dpaste.com/164648/
<Laney> 3 more to go after this
<james_w> Laney: I'll wait a little to make sure we don't interfere with the alpha preparations
<Laney> no rush
<jussi01> persia: did you find an op for here?
<persia> jussi01: For which?  To set +t?
<jussi01> you wanted -t no?
<persia> Err, right.
 * persia is fuzzy about some things :)
<jussi01> :)e
<Rhonda> dholbach and Hobbsee have access. see /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-motu list
<Pici> jussi01: er, the ircc has access
<shadeslayer> dholbach: hi
<jussi01> Pici: yes, but we are for emergencies only. its not that urgent.
<persia> See, that's why not including me before and me having to wait until the current mess is sorted is frustrating :)
<persia> But it's not critical.  Life can go on.
<shriekout> Can someone can review my package (happytimer) please ? : http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/happytimer
<sebner> persia: openarena ~~o~~ *hehehe*
<persia> Lovely.
<sebner> persia: unfortunately too late for lucid
<persia> Why?
<shadeslayer> persia: i guess feature freeze
<sebner> persia: release folks will shout at us in March :P
<persia> March?  Yeah, that7s too late.
<sebner> persia: then bug your colleagues to upload it to unstable the next days :P
<persia> It will be uploaded when it's ready.
<sebner> persia: I hate that sentence :P
<persia> WHy?  if you're in a hurry, go make it ready ;p
<sebner> persia: Personally I don't care for sooo many things but I'm thinking about poor users :P
<persia> That's why we have backports :)
<sebner> persia: pfffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<sebner> ;)
<c_korn> it is spooky here. lintian complains "W: wxhexeditor source: dh-make-template-in-source debian/menu.ex" but there is no such file in the debian directory
<Rhonda> c_korn: Did you repack the source after you removed/renamed the file?
<c_korn> Rhonda: ooops. I included the debian directoy in the upstream tarball by accident :/
<c_korn> at least there is a logical/non-mystical explanation for it :)
<shadeslayer> hi can anyone help me package a library?
<shadeslayer> its here : http://gitorious.org/joschy/joschy
<shadeslayer> so anyone?
<c_korn> shadeslayer: what is your problem regarding the lib ? do you want it packaged ?
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: Ask your concrete troubles with packaging it and you might receive answers. :)
<shadeslayer> c_korn: i want to package it
<shadeslayer> c_korn: the lib is : http://gitorious.org/joschy/joschy
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ive so far managed to package stuff already in the repos with apt-get source...
<shadeslayer> and ive learnt how to use pbuilder ( sudo pbuilder build foo.dsc )
<shadeslayer> but this is my first non native package and i cant seem to get my teeth around it :)
<c_korn> ok, shadeslayer. is the lib only available in git or is there a tarball of a stable version around.
<c_korn> ?
<shadeslayer> c_korn: only in the git
<shadeslayer> c_korn: i can tarball the lib with git archive
<c_korn> yes, this looks like a good starting point
<shadeslayer> yeah i know a bit of git and svn :)
<abogani> Hi All, Are there any REVU admin here?
<c_korn> shadeslayer: ok, do you have the tarball extracted ?
<shadeslayer> c_korn: yes
<c_korn> shadeslayer: ok, what is the name of the library ? joschy ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<c_korn> shadeslayer: does the library have a version currently ?
<c_korn> else we have to use the date as version
<shadeslayer> c_korn: nope
<shadeslayer> c_korn: i was discussing the version no. in #kubuntu-devel and they said 0.0.0.1+git20100225 was the best
<c_korn> shadeslayer: ok, the rename the joschy-joschy directoy to 0.0.0.1+git20100216
<c_korn> the master branch was changed on feb 16 the last time
<shadeslayer> c_korn: so the dir is : joschy-0.0.0.1+git20100225
<c_korn> yes
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> c_korn: i guess we dont need the tarball since its a new package..
<c_korn> shadeslayer: we need the tarball for the diff later. just rename it: mv joschy-joschy-master.tar.gz joschy_0.0.0.1+git20100225.orig.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> c_korn: already done ;)
<abogani> Are there any REVU admin here? I would want nuke a package on REVU...
<c_korn> well, I also don't package libraries too often. so let's use the dh_make template. run this inside the directory: dh_make -c gpl2 -l -f ../joschy_0.0.0.1+git20100225.orig.tar.gz
<shadeslayer> c_korn: done :)
<c_korn> ok, then: rm -f debian/*.ex debian/*.EX debian/dirs debian/docs debian/README.Debian
<shadeslayer> done
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ^^
<c_korn> ok, we need libqt4-dev and cmake as a build-dependency
<shadeslayer> c_korn: cmake?
<shadeslayer> c_korn: i thought build-essential was default
<nigelb>  I have a package, which I want to test inside a pbuilder chroot, any suggestions? basically I want the pbuilder chroot to use my current X
<shadeslayer> ( and i think we need kdelibs5-dev as well)
<c_korn> shadeslayer: cmake is not build-essential
<iamfuzz> nigelb, should just be able to export DISPLAY=:0
<nigelb> iamfuzz: how do I do that?
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ok
<iamfuzz> nigelb, just "sudo export DISPLAY=:0" in your chroot
<nigelb> ah, lemme try that.  been at this for hours!
<iamfuzz> nigelb, errr drop the sudo
<iamfuzz> nigelb, and on the host, make sure you type "xhost +"
<iamfuzz> should be gtg from there
<nigelb> iamfuzz: lemme check out
<shadeslayer> sharms: sorry for that
<shadeslayer> sharms: bad tab complete :(
<c_korn> shadeslayer: replace the BROKEN in debian/control with 1
<shadeslayer> ok
<nigelb> iamfuzz: how does the final command look? "export xhost +DISPLAY=:0" ?
<iamfuzz> xhost + outside chroot
<iamfuzz> export DISPLAY=:0 inside chroot
<shadeslayer> c_korn: done
<nigelb> erm, what should I do outside?
<c_korn> shadeslayer: ok, it compiles. delete the debian/*.dirs files and rename joschy.install to libjoschy.install and joschy-dev.install to libjoschy-dev.install
<c_korn> libjoschy.install only should contain this line: usr/lib64
<c_korn> and libjoschy-dev.install should only contains this line: usr/include
<nigelb> iamfuzz: erm, what should I do outside? I'm still confused
<iamfuzz> nigelb, I just told you...
<iamfuzz> xhost + outside
<geser> type "xhost +" and hit [Enter]
<nigelb> iamfuzz: err, I didnt think it would be that simple.. thanks geser
<shadeslayer> c_korn: shouldnt that be joschy1.install to libjoschy1.install
<abogani> Are there any REVU admin here? I would want nuke my package on REVU for trademark issue...
<Rhonda> c_korn: Shouldn't the .a and plain .so file also be installed into the -dev package rather than the plain library? And doesn't the library package require the soname version in its name?
<ScottK> abogani: Doesn't take a REVU admin.  What package
<Rhonda> Maybe I'm thinking too far along. :)
<abogani> ScottK: arduinico
<shadeslayer> c_korn: my bad
<shadeslayer> c_korn: and theyre already named so ;)
<c_korn> Rhonda: the library does not build static libs and there are only the normal .so files without soname
<shadeslayer> but theyre not in debian/ theyre in joschy-0.0.0.1+git20100225
<Rhonda> c_korn: erm, depending on where it's used I fear it would needed to get fixed to do that.
<shadeslayer> c_korn: should i remove the last part inlibjoschy.install
<shadeslayer> c_korn: lib*.so.*
<nigelb> I'm trying to build a package and run it inside a pbuilder schroot, only thing I cant figure out is, how to get the deb!
<c_korn> puh, I am not that skilled with packaging libraries.
<shadeslayer> c_korn: dont leave me like this :P
<Rhonda> nigelb: You can work with --bindmounts of getting an outside directory inside the pbuilder chroot and do dpkg -i inside then
<shadeslayer> c_korn: so...
<nigelb> Rhonda: ah, the dpkg -i.. thats what I needed
<nigelb> I figured almost everything else out
<c_korn> shadeslayer: well, I would at first leave it like that. it is for your personal use and not something you want to upload to revu, am I right ?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> c_korn: actually ill be uploading to a PPA
<shadeslayer> c_korn: so others *might* use it
<c_korn> shadeslayer: hm, ok. but as I don't know how to make it build static libs and so on let's just make the best out of it.
<shadeslayer> c_korn: what are static libs?
<nigelb> now I'm wondering, how do I get the .deb file? I'm so used to debuild -S, i never figured that out
<geser> shadeslayer: each binary has it's own copy (added at build time) instead of using a shared one (e.g. from /usr/lib)
<c_korn> well, if you use a static lib for an application it gets integrated into the application directly. so you don't have to link _dynamically_ against it.
<geser> nigelb: have you already build the deb successfully or do you need to build it first?
<c_korn> thanks geser. this brings it to the point :)
<nigelb> I ran a debuild -S, and built sucessfully in pbuilder
<nigelb> but I'm not sure I see a .deb anywhere
<shadeslayer> geser: ooh.. so like theres a different library for each app that uses the library
<c_korn> shadeslayer: add this to the debian/rules file http://pastebin.com/hZrk78n4 (replace the spaces with a tab)
<geser> nigelb: plain pbuilder or pbuilder-dist?
<nigelb> pbuilder with a lucid schroot
<geser> shadeslayer: yes
<geser> nigelb: then check in /var/cache/pbuilder/results for your build debs
<shadeslayer> geser: ah
<nigelb> geser: ah, thanks :)
<geser> once you found it, copy it into /var/cache/pbuilder/.../tmp (from outside) and "dpkg -i /tmp/...deb" from inside
<shadeslayer> geser: did i have to add it or replace the whole thing
<c_korn> shadeslayer: then the libjoschy1.install should contain this line: usr/lib
<ScottK> abogani: Nuked
<abogani> ScottK: Thanks!
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ^^
<shadeslayer> c_korn: did i have to add it or replace the whole thing
<c_korn> shadeslayer: replace it
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ok done
<shadeslayer> c_korn: dont the libjoschy.install thing too
<shadeslayer> *done
<c_korn> ok
<shadeslayer> c_korn: anything else?
<c_korn> I don't know how your debaian/control file looks like. but it should be like this: http://pastebin.com/acQ0CLHn
<c_korn> shadeslayer: oh, and if you upload to PPAs you have to specify the release of course in debian/changelog: http://pastebin.com/ZeXfW5Zy
<shadeslayer> c_korn: http://pastebin.ca/1810286
<shadeslayer> c_korn: yeah know about that ;)
<c_korn> shadeslayer: add libqt4-dev to the build-depends
<shadeslayer> c_korn: done
<c_korn> shadeslayer: and add the lib prefix to joschy (only for the packages not the source)
<shadeslayer> forgot that earlier :P
<c_korn> oh, and you can change "Architecture: any" under libjoschy-dev to "Architecture: all"
<shadeslayer> c_korn: http://pastebin.ca/1810291
<shadeslayer> done
<c_korn> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ca/1810293
<c_korn> shadeslayer: you can give it a try :)
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> c_korn: http://pastebin.ca/1810295
<shadeslayer> one more thing
<c_korn> shadeslayer: the line "Depends: joschy1 (= ${binary:Version})" should be "Depends: libjoschy1 (= ${binary:Version})"
<shadeslayer> c_korn: yeah did that too ;)
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.ca/1810296
<c_korn> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> c_korn: can you tell me the purpouse of the .install files later on?
<shadeslayer> and how does one make the rules file too :P
<c_korn> shadeslayer: well it just "installs" the files in the target directory
<shadeslayer> c_korn: and how do you find that out?
<c_korn> if the file is not in the source directory it looks in debian/tmp (which is where the files get installed to if there is more than one package defined in debian/control)
<shadeslayer> some kind of black magic :P
<c_korn> shadeslayer: man dh
<c_korn> shadeslayer: man debhelper
<c_korn> shadeslayer: and for the purpose of the install files: man dh_install
<shadeslayer> c_korn: oooh
<shadeslayer> nice
<lightnin> When releasing a binary package on a production site, should it be built for the earliest Ubuntu release with which it is compatible?
<shadeslayer> ill remember that ;)
<shadeslayer> lightnin: i think it should be latest release+1 and the latest release
<shadeslayer> like lucid and karmic
<micahg> lightnin: or just point to PPA
<bcurtiswx> StevenK: would you be able to push docky out of NEW ?
<shadeslayer> lightnin: yeah PPA's are great
 * shadeslayer loves docky but is too great a KDE fan to even try it out
<lightnin> shadeslayer: Yep, we might link to our ppa as well. But we figure it would be good to post it on our download page with the rest: http://info.scratch.mit.edu/Scratch_1.4_Download
<shadeslayer> lightnin: MIT :o
<shadeslayer> lightnin: well i would point a link to the PPA
<shadeslayer> lightnin: PPA's have a very good description page on how to add them
<shadeslayer> all thanks to lp devs ;)
<lightnin> shadeslayer: hmm.. well, I think some end users will get lost trying to add a ppa.
<micahg> lightnin: instructions are provided on the PPA home page
<micahg> s/the/your/
<shadeslayer> lightnin: yeah,look at https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<shadeslayer> thats my PPA ;)
<lightnin> micahg: Yep, and they make perfect sense to me! But you'd be surprised by what many non-tech end users can get stuck on....
<micahg> lightnin: well, you can give more detailed instructions on your site if you wish
<shadeslayer> lightnin: if you know about hook scripts you can provide binaries and then run a script which adds the PPA
<shadeslayer> c_korn: so whats next?
<shadeslayer> c_korn: debuild -S -sa ?
<c_korn> shadeslayer: yep
<lightnin> If we do release a binary, should I put jaunty in the changelog, since it will work with the versions that follow it?
<lightnin> shadeslayer: oooh, that would be cool. Like a one click to install type of thing?
<Laney> if it's for a PPA you should upload to the oldest release you support
<Laney> and then you can copy it forward to all of the others
<shadeslayer> c_korn: http://pastebin.ca/1810318
<lightnin> Laney: Wow, that's great to know :) I haven't figured out how to do that yet.
<shadeslayer> lightnin: its accomplished by hook scripts afaik... like the google chrome dev
<shadeslayer> s/dev/deb
<c_korn> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ca/1810320 replace the spaces with a tab
<shadeslayer> lightnin: so you just link your PPA binaries to the site,users download them install via gDebi
<shadeslayer> and the hookscript adds the ppa
<shadeslayer> !hook
<shadeslayer> meh
<shadeslayer> c_korn: http://pastebin.ca/1810324
<shadeslayer> lightnin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<shadeslayer> lightnin: at the end of that page are hookscripts
<c_korn> shadeslayer: bad-ubuntu-distribution-in-changes-file unstable <-- you said you knew what to do :)
<c_korn> change the unstable release in debian/changelog to karmic or whatever release you upload to
<shadeslayer> c_korn: yeah im building for lucid first
<shadeslayer> so just leave that... the other 2 warnings
<lightnin> shadeslayer: That's pretty cool! Thanks. Have to wishlist it for now, no time. But really good to know.
<shadeslayer> lightnin: no problem ;)
<shadeslayer> c_korn: http://pastebin.ca/1810327
<shadeslayer> c_korn: sooo
<c_korn> shadeslayer: you can easily fix the warnings. just change the build-dependecy in debian/control to debhelper (>= 7.0.50)
<lightnin> For now, is it possible to get a link to the *latest* version of our binary package for jaunty on our ppa? (i.e. so when we update the ppa, we don't have to change the link on our download page?)
<lightnin> https://launchpad.net/~scratch
<shadeslayer> c_korn: i know what about the other?
<c_korn> and add ${misc:Depends} to the depends of libjoschy-dev
<shadeslayer> done and no errors... uploading
<shadeslayer> lightnin: check out : https://launchpad.net/~scratch/+archive/ppa/+packages
<shadeslayer> lightnin: then click on any package
<shadeslayer> c_korn: its building for just 32 bit
<shadeslayer> c_korn: build fails : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39783274/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.joschy_0.0.0.1%2Bgit20100225-0ubuntu0~ppa7_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<nigelb> boa constructor comes under universe does it not?
<c_korn> shadeslayer: oh, my fault. I was compiling for amd64. one sec
<shadeslayer> ;)
<c_korn> shadeslayer: replace the line mv ... in debian/rules with this: [ ! -d debian/tmp/usr/lib64 ] || mv debian/tmp/usr/lib64 debian/tmp/usr/lib
<nigelb> I ran update-mainainer on boa constructor and it added the ubuntu-devel-discuss mail ID, is that correct?
<c_korn> you also have to increment the debian revision in debian/changelog now
<shadeslayer> c_korn: http://pastebin.ca/1810362
<shadeslayer> c_korn: yeah i know ;)
<c_korn> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.ca/1810363
<sshaw> I'm completely new to the ubuntu/debian packages worlds.  I have a team ppa setup and need some packages from lucid for karmic
<sshaw> for example I need at-spi 2.29.X for karmic
<ScottK> This channel is not for PPA support.
<ScottK> It's for development of Ubuntu.
<sshaw> ScottK: sorry, someone pointed me to here :(
<sshaw> ScottK: what is the better channel?  I'm completely new to ubuntu and all things ubuntu :(
<geser> nigelb: yes, it's correct. All packages use it.
<nigelb> ah, so one build failure fixed :)
<bcurtiswx> whats the best way for me to start learning c/glib ?
 * bcurtiswx appears to be a chat killer
<nigelb> can someone sponsor bug 527084 when they get time, build dep fixed :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527084 in boa-constructor "Cannot be installed in Lucid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527084
<nigelb> geser: thanks :)
<geser> nigelb: if you want it sponsored to lucid, then you should mention lucid in the changelog (and not karmic)
 * nigelb has been forgetting this for long
<nigelb> geser: fixing
<geser> and it would be nice if you would close your bug in your changelog (add "(lp: #527084)" to your changelog entry)
<nigelb> geser: fixed :)
<nigelb> geser: I did the whole thing right the first time, but forgot to update maintainers
<nigelb> this time I did update maintainers but forgot everything else
<geser> and the next time you either do everything right or forget everything? :)
<nigelb> geser: I'm late for work, that could contribute to my amnesia
<ScottK> sshaw: There probably isn't a great one.  It's at least not off topic in #launchpad.
<sshaw> ScottK: thanks
<toabctl> what about source package wacom-tools? is this no more available in lucid?
<randomaction> toabctl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wacom-tools/+changelog
<randomaction> ( renamed to xf86-input-wacom)
<hyperair> superm1: it seems lirc is orphaned in debian, and you've been handling the ubuntu version pretty well. could i ask you to bring your changes to debian? it seems that it's been orphaned, and the lirc packaging team (https://alioth.debian.org/projects/pkg-lirc/) has gone inactive.
<superm1> hyperair, it isn't orphaned as far as i'm aware
<hyperair> it isn't?
<superm1> hyperair, i started to push some stuff up to them and they took some of it
<hyperair> hmm i see.
<hyperair> but they're 3 releases behind
<hyperair> =\
<Quintasan> hyperair: a bit late but grats :)
<hyperair> Quintasan: heh thanks =)
<superm1> hyperair, wow though, they are a bit behind, i guess it's been a while since i had any communication with them
<superm1> do you know how to find their git, we can see what the last update was
<hyperair> superm1: yeah, it'd be awesome if you could give them a nudge or something. maybe even join the team and prepare their uploads ;-)
<hyperair> superm1: they use svn.
<shadeslayer> c_korn: yeah sorry about that
<superm1> hyperair, ah yeah.  so they've got commits within the last two months
<shadeslayer> c_korn: i dont think the package built properly :)
<superm1> but not nearly as active as is ideal
<hyperair> superm1: right. so why don't you join the team and make a difference? ;-)
<shadeslayer> c_korn: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/playground/+packages
<shadeslayer> the packages are just 2 KB's in size
<superm1> hyperair, it's a lot of work splitting up our patches to send up, and i got rather discouraged when they didn't respond for several months
<c_korn> shadeslayer: sorry about what ? as I saw the install files were not executed. probably they have a wrong name
<superm1> and then only took a few of them
<c_korn> shadeslayer: what is your debian/control and what is `ls debian/*.install` ?
<hyperair> superm1: try talking about taking over the package.
<hyperair> superm1: if you poke them and they don't respond for over a week, you're allowed to NMU or even hijack the package.
<superm1> hyperair, honestly; i've got a lot on my plate already here, i dont want to commit to that atm
<hyperair> superm1: okay then =\
<hyperair> superm1: are there many ubuntu specific patches?
<superm1> especially since that would mean i'd have to work through a sponsor in debian to help push
<superm1> hyperair, yes, there are a lot of extensions we've added
 * hyperair sighs
<hyperair> looks like i won't be able to make banshee-community-extensions syncable =\
<superm1> I *tried* to push a lot up :(
<superm1> someone came and helped with the ubuntu packages last cycle and helped us to get a lot of our patches to upstream upstream lirc
<hyperair> cool
<superm1> but still until the debian packaging is more in sync; particularly the postinst, it's not a good operating model right now
 * hyperair nods
<hyperair> i'd love to help, but i don't have an lirc device and can't test
<superm1> well testing isn't the big problem, it's really a matter of comparing why we have deltas in debian/ and convincing debian they need our deltas in a lot of cases
<superm1> and splitting those into smaller more eddible snippets again
<hyperair> heheh sounds like loads of work.
<hyperair> @_@
<shadeslayer> c_korn: sorry about the fact that i had to go :P
<shadeslayer> c_korn: http://pastebin.ca/1810473 << contro
<Quintasan> Why libjpeg7-dev is not present in lucid?
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ls: cannot access debian/*.install: No such file or directory
<c_korn> shadeslayer: you did not put the .install files into the debian directory
<c_korn> everything which is packaging related has to be in the debian directory
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: it's libjpeg8 now
<shadeslayer> oh
<JontheEchidna> though, there doesn't seem to be a -8 in the archive :/
<JontheEchidna> should be according to the changelog though: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libjpeg7
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: kffmpegthumbnailer conflicts with new ffmpegthumbnailer (bump in lib version) here
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: hmm, seems I'm doing it wrong, let me check something first
<shadeslayer> c_korn: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39786079/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.joschy_0.0.0.1%2Bgit20100225-0ubuntu0~ppa9_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> c_korn: i guess we need usr/lib/lib*.a
<c_korn> shadeslayer: your libjoschy-dev.install file _only_ has to contain this line: usr/include
<c_korn> shadeslayer: also you can set the -dev package arch-all in debian/control
<shadeslayer> c_korn: oh
<shadeslayer> c_korn: i dont think it built even now :P
<Quintasan> mr_pouit: ping
<shadeslayer> c_korn: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39786462/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.joschy_0.0.0.1%2Bgit20100225-0ubuntu0~ppa10_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<c_korn> shadeslayer: the -dev package is fine. but the lib package not. probably the install file has a wrong name
<shadeslayer> c_korn: so.. what is the correct name
<shadeslayer> c_korn: btw thanks for your patience :)
<shadeslayer> this is my last try.. then im sleeping :P
<Quintasan> Can anyone help me with debuild error? http://pastebin.ca/1810516  if I switch the package to source format 3.0 it works
<c_korn> shadeslayer: libjoschy1.install . the contect has to be: usr/lib
<shadeslayer> c_korn: i guess 11 is a lucky no.
<shadeslayer> c_korn: it built!
<shadeslayer> libjoschy1_0.0.0.1+git20100225-0ubuntu0~ppa11_i386.deb (321.4 KiB)
<shadeslayer> c_korn: are you available on 27th Feb 1700 UTC?
<c_korn> shadeslayer: probably
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ok can you join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<c_korn> is there another session coming this weekend ?
<shadeslayer> ill be giving a presentation about PPA's and how to use them,your expertise will be appreciated :)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> i didnt know how to package libraries...
<shadeslayer> still dont,but ive begun to understand
<c_korn> shadeslayer: ok, I hope I could help you a bit
<shadeslayer> c_korn: yes you can :D
<shadeslayer> oh and btw ill meet you same time tommorow for the details of this lib
<shadeslayer> fine with you?
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ^^
<c_korn> shadeslayer: ok, just ping me :)
<shadeslayer> sure
<paki> hi all
<paki> i'am a mantainer, can i include my changelog for update-manager?
<paki> how to do?
<paki> anyone can help me?
<Rhonda> I am not really sure what you mean with your question.
<jdong> Rhonda: I think he means can his changelog show up for a PPA/3rd-party-repo package in update-manager's GUI
<jdong> and AFAIK the answer to that is no
<paki> no no
<paki> how can i compile my project with ChangeLog file in source?
<paki> it is read from update-manager for show the changelog
<paki> excuse my crappy english
<Rhonda> I think rather update-manager displayes the debian/NEWS file.
<paki> news file?
<jdong> update-manager AFAIK displays neither. it fetches from changelog.ubuntu.com
<paki> not changelog?
<jdong> which is only for the Ubuntu official repositories.
<jdong> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/ rather
<jdong> plural
 * Rhonda . o O ( There is more than one on that site ;) )
<paki> uff i don't understand
<paki> in many source i see files:Changelog AUTHORS etc..
<paki> how can i compile my project for create these file?
<c_korn> where can I ask for help about sourceforge redirector for debian/watch files ? there seems to be a bug. it does not find the project zaz http://qa.debian.org/watch/sf.php/zaz although it clearly exists: http://sourceforge.net/projects/zaz/files/
<Rhonda> paki: They are part of the upstream sources, you don't "compile" them, upstream does write them.
<Rhonda> c_korn: Try #debian-qa on irc.debian.org (OFTC)
<paki> ok, write
<paki> but what?
<paki> file's name etc..
<Rhonda> Upstream does that. If they aren't there, you as package maintainer shouldn't care.
<toabctl> is there a guide howto update a package with a new version from upstream? (without a watch file)
<Rhonda> toabctl: uupdate ../new-upstream.tar.gz
<Rhonda> … optional it might require the new upstream-version as additional argument, but it will tell you so.
<paki> no, i'm a mantainer and developer
<toabctl> Rhonda, thanks!
<GaryvdM> Hi
<GaryvdM> I'm trying to upload a package to a ppa
<GaryvdM> When I uploaded it, it's name ended up as 'dulwich', not 'python-dulwich'
<GaryvdM> But in the debian/control file, Its got 'Package: python-dulwich'
<randomaction> source package and binary package may have different names
<GaryvdM> Ah, that may be it
<ScottK> And this channel isn't for PPA support
<GaryvdM> ScottK: Sorry. Where should I go?
<ScottK> Dangrous question that one.
<ScottK> There really isn't a great channel.  It's at least not off topic in #launchpad.
<GaryvdM> Ok
<arand> GaryvdM: Yea, python-dulwich seems to be built as one part of the "dulwich" source package, you should get the p-d package when it's been built..
<toabctl> how can i update a package to a new upstream version with bzr?
<toabctl> i got the package with bzr branch lp:/ubuntu/xf86-input-wacom and want to apply the new upstream version to the package.
<GaryvdM> toabctl: I *think*, if you have a new version of bzr-builddeb, you can do bzr merge-upstream
<GaryvdM> IANAE
<MTecknology> If you have a version of one package (0.9) that depends on a specific version for another package (1.5); how should that look in the changelog and as a version? They call the version 0.9~1.5 and in the tarball they call it 0.9-1.5. In my head it seems more fitting to call it 0.9 and just depend on that exact package version
<MTecknology> !depends
<micahg> c_korn: are you planning on backporting vlc anymore?
<c_korn> micahg: it is done on getdeb.net now.
<c_korn> http://www.getdeb.net/software/VLC
<micahg> c_korn: k, thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-26
<SEJeff> Questions for lucid
<SEJeff> Would it be possible to 1) Get the latest libproxy (0.4) into Lucid and 2) Get a MIR for it?
<SEJeff> It fixes a ton of bugs and I personally know the upstream lead developer
<persia> You don't need an MIR: libproxy is in main.  MIR is just for transitioning between "universe" and "main"
 * persia looks forward to when the distinction no longer exists
<SEJeff> persia, Ah ok. Would it be possible to get the latest in for Lucid?
<SEJeff> As 0.2.3 is a pretty old version and has many fixed bugs
<persia> Doing the update is potentially possible, but Needs someone to test and investigate, and if it's likely to break anything, will probably be rejected.
<SEJeff> persia, Ok I'm willing to test and have av, a buddy who is an UD and DD who will help me
<persia> It looks to me like you'd want to test the python bindins, and the interaction with libsoup-gnome2.4-1
<SEJeff> What is the best way to go about this? I'll be working directly with upstream
<SEJeff> Well it changed from c to c++, but the bindings and api are identical
<persia> That's the kind of change that's hard to review, and makes it more difficult to get approved.
<persia> I'd recommend contacting pochu in #ubuntu-desktop for guidance on a test strategy, etc.  Something that works for some folks is to do a test transition in a PPA and test against that.
<SEJeff> persia, How about "Upstream suggests you upgrade to fix the bugs and support the package in the future"? Especially in a LTS?
<SEJeff> persia, Perfect. Thanks
<persia> SEJeff: Well, it depends.  It's a risk/reward analysis.  I personally like to follow upstream advice, but you really want to work with the Desktop team to come to a safe conclusion.  If there's some end-user software that doesn't work and needs porting, that might be more than we can accomplish in time.
<SEJeff> persia, Absolutely understood
<persia> If the ABI is truly unchanged, it ought be a fairly easy discussion.  If the ABI changed but the API didn't, not so much worse.  if the API changed, that's more complicated.
<persia> Good luck.
<SEJeff> persia, I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think it is ABI compatible. The API is the same however
<SEJeff> Just a few rebuilds and we're on our merry way
<persia> Looks like just a rebuild of the python bindings and libsoup-gnome2.4 to me, but again, it's really a Desktop Team decision.
<persia> (and that's one of the areas of Ubuntu which I track the least)
<SEJeff> persia, Thanks a bunch for the pointers
<SEJeff> pochu left right after I pinged him. Must be busy :)
<persia> Well, and it's 2am there :)
<SEJeff> sleep is for the weak
<SEJeff> pochu, Do you have a minute or two?
<persia> SEJeff: You really want to ask in the other channel, as other people who idle there may also be interested.  It's also better to just ask the question rather than asking to ask.
<SEJeff> persia, Ok
<quidnunc> I have a package that uses OCAML_ABI in rules and it is incorrect. I can't find out how it is set. What sets it?
<nigelb> persia: I finally got that boa thing fixed :)
<nigelb> took me a lot of pain to get the X stuff working but it was worth the trouble learning that stuff :)
 * Zarel places an offering on the offering of the Ubuntu MOTUs.
<Zarel> altar*
<Zarel> But anyway.
<Zarel> I was wondering.
<Zarel> I noticed the icon here was outdated: http://blackhalt.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/ubuntu-software-center.png
<Zarel> I was wondering who I would contact to get it updated.
<paissad_> guys, i 've uploaded temporary a deb package (foo) in my personal repository .. & i don't want other people who already have my repository in their sources.list to download "foo" when the version of "foo" is higher than an official ubuntu/debian repository
<paissad_> i have to do a sort o pinning if i understand correclty ...
<paissad_> sort of*
<Zarel> No MOTUs at this time of day? :|
<Zarel> I guess I'll try morning.
<RAOF> Zarel: You'd contact people by filing a bug.
<RAOF> That's the general way to have changes made.
<Zarel> RAOF: Link to a tracker?
<RAOF> launchpad.net
<RAOF> Or, run “ubuntu-bug warzone”, I think.
<RAOF> (Or whatever the package name is.)
<RAOF> Hm.. getdeb?
<Zarel> What does getdeb have to do with Ubuntu repositories? o_O
<RAOF> Indeed!  The version of warzone in that screenshot isn't from the Ubuntu repositories; it's from getdeb.
<Zarel> ...really?
<RAOF> Check out the version.
<Zarel> Oh, I see.
<Zarel> Thanks.
<RAOF> :)
<Zarel> Can you check to see if the one in the Ubuntu repositories has the updated icon?
<Zarel> New one looks like this: http://developer.wz2100.net/browser/trunk/icons/warzone2100.large.png
<Zarel> (I don't have an Ubuntu partition around to check)
<Zarel> Well, it appears launchpad is still using the old icon, too.
<Zarel> https://launchpad.net/warzone2100
<Zarel> Time to go further upstream and see if Debian needs to be yelled at. :P
<RAOF> Zarel: Software centre uses the new icon.
<Zarel> Man, Launchpad is _really_ out of date
<Zarel> https://launchpad.net/warzone2100
<Zarel> Latest version 2.1 RC2? o_O
<RAOF> You'd need to take that up with the owner of that project; it's not Ubuntu.
<kamalmostafa> hi motu's -- Does bug 521190 need an actual FFe?  This sync would fix an FTBFS in a package that has never built successfully in Lucid.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521190 in nauty "Sync nauty 2.4-2 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521190
<kamalmostafa> I think it qualifies as a "bug fix only update"
<rawang> hi, why i type "debuild -S". it just generate a new tarball, but not a orig tarball + diff.gz?
<RAOF> rawang: debuild -S shouldn't generate a new tarball; it should use the existing orig tarball and put the diff in .diff.gz.
<RAOF> rawang: If you don't have an existing orig tarball, there's no way for debuild to work out what should be in the orig tarball & what should be in the diff.
<sgnb> randomaction: did you see my note about gmetadom / lablgtkmathview?
<randomaction> yes, I'll rebuild lablgtkmathview when gmetadom is synced
<randomaction> this transition looks much easier now that I have a mass-rebuild script :)
<dholbach> good morning
<randomaction> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi randomaction
<shadeslayer> whats the difference between pbuilder and debuild?
<shadeslayer> both of them create .debs,one in a chroot environment other in the users own machine
<shadeslayer> so whats the basic difference
<alkisg> shadeslayer: as I understand it, using a clean chroot environment is better because you might find out that you haven't declared the correct dependencies for your application
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: debuild does in your current system, pbuilder uses a chroot environment and builds in there.
<alkisg> And if you happened to have them in your own machine, debuild wouldn't "tell" you that
<shadeslayer> alkisg: thats the only diff?
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: The basic difference is exactly what you wrote. :)
<alkisg> shadeslayer: no, I'm sure there are lots of other differences.
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: ok,i just wanted to know  if theres any other difference
<shadeslayer> c_korn: oh hi :)
<c_korn> hello shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> alkisg: so which is preffered?
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: Usually you want to build for a specific target, like lucid. Your system though might run karmic. So you do _need_ a chroot for building for lucid.
<shadeslayer> -f
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: oh.. and also debuild just build for 64 bit or 32 bit depending on your machine
<shadeslayer> i guess pbuilder makes .debs for all systems
<shadeslayer> i have a slow internet connection so i only use debuild
<Rhonda> It's prefered to build inside such a chroot for various reasons: It also requires proper Build-Depends whare with debuild you can't be sure wether you have the packages "just installed".
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Rhonda> Not sure what you mean with "for all systems".
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: 32 bit,64 bit,lpia
<Rhonda> There is no difference with debuild/pbuilder with respect to internet connection.
<Rhonda> Erm, no, you don't build for 32 and 64 bit in pbuilder.
<Rhonda> You build for the same system that your system is, you don't cross-compile.
<shadeslayer> ah
<alkisg> What does "dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source" mean? That it can't represent the symlink I put in the sources? And if so, is there any way around it?
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: pbuilder really is just a "clean" build for a specific target, well defined.
<slytherin> alkisg: No it can't represent symlink. Why do you want to add symlink?
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: ok
<alkisg> slytherin: I have LTSP 5.2 as a starting point, and I put one plugin in the debian-plugins dir, and a symlink from ubuntu-plugins/file to debian-plugins/file (standard practice in ltsp source).
<slytherin> alkisg: The question is 'what problem are you trying to solve by putting symlink'?
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: And to confuse you even more, I would rather suggest cowbuilder (from the cowdancer package) instead of pbuilder. :)
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: 0_o
<Rhonda> It's more friendly to your harddisk, and if you have low I/O. pbuilder works with tarballs it extracts all the time, cowdancer just creates hardlink trees and uses copy-on-write (thus cow) facilities.
<alkisg> slytherin: I'm trying to add a new feature (=plugin). That feature is common to both debian and ubuntu, so (as usual in LTSP) I need to put the file in the debian-plugins dir and symlink it to the ubuntu-plugins dir. I don't know how else to answer the "what problem are you trying to solve by putting symlink" question...
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: but it still downloads all the build depends like pbuilder
<Rhonda> Then don't do an apt-get clean. :)
<slytherin> alkisg: Ok. Now think aboout it this way. If the feature is common to both Debian and Ubuntu, do you need to have it in two separate folders?
<alkisg> slytherin: see the tree in http://paste.ubuntu.com/384259/
<alkisg> There are lots of symlinks there in the original tarball
<alkisg> So I just want to add another plugin like the 100 existing plugins, by following the same practice...
<alkisg> slytherin: the symlink practice is for both the debian + ubuntu developers to maintain the same code
<alkisg> The different folders practice is for each distro to have its own plugins
<alkisg> And all folders are shipped in the tarball/deb because one might want to make a cross-distro chroot...
<slytherin> alkisg: The issue is that your modifications will end in diff.gz and the symlink is not representable in that file. What you can try is convert the package in source 3.0 format. In that case the packaging files are archives in a tar.gz which may be able to encapsulate a symlink.
<slytherin> got to go now. I hope someone else will be able to help.
<alkisg> Got it. So I'd need to create a new source tarball in any case
<alkisg> Thank you
<shadeslayer> arddisk, and if you have low I/O. pbuilder works with tarballs it extracts all the time, cowdancer just cre
<shadeslayer> geh
<alkisg> If a build failed, can I upload the same version to launchpad? Or do I have to increase the debian/changelog?
<shadeslayer> c_korn: btw what does this mean ? : E: joschy source: not-binnmuable-all-depends-any libjoschy-dev -> libjoschy1
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: From a Ubuntu point of view you can ignore that because Ubuntu doesn't do binNMUs. When it comes to Debian though …
<c_korn> shadeslayer: you can run lintian -i *.dsc to see a more detailed description of the problem. mostly also with a fix proposal.
<geser> alkisg: once LP knows about a version (independent if it build or not) you need to bump it for a new upload
<alkisg> Thank you geser
<shadeslayer> c_korn: so if i change Architecture: any in the third stanza to all itll work right
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: erm, I highly doubt that that will be proper.
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: Because the library files most probably are architecture dependent and thus can't be arch:all
<Rhonda> It is more suiting to set the -dev package to arch:any, and I'm not sure if there is any -dev package that is _not_ arch:any
<Rhonda> hmmm, but there are.
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: so,what do you suggest?
<Rhonda> Ah. shadeslayer, if you want to have the -dev package Arch:all you need to make it Depend on libjoshy1 (>= ${source:Version}) instead of (= ${source:Version})
<shadeslayer> ill just pastebin the control file
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: http://pastebin.ca/1811608
<shadeslayer> ill be back in like 10 mins..
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: Should fit, binary:Version or source:Version doesn't matter in that case because it's just the same at the time the all package is generated, but source:Version would be more correct. :)
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: like : http://paste.ubuntu.com/384278/ ?
<Rhonda> No. Arch:all in the libjoshy1
<Rhonda> That should be Arch:any there
<shadeslayer> oh yeah right
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/384283/
<shadeslayer> i guess thats correct then?
<Rhonda> And about Maintainer field, that's you I expect? Where do you plan to upload it to?
<Rhonda> Looks correct, yes.
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: my PPA
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: i dont have a @k/ubuntu.com email id ;)
<shadeslayer> i want one though :P
<Rhonda> Me neither.
<Rhonda> What's @k?
<hyperair> kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: like rohangarg@kubuntu.org ;)
 * Rhonda is happy with @debian.AT (instead of .org, they won't change my "login")
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: this is what ill be using : http://paste.ubuntu.com/384287/
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: nice :0
<shadeslayer> *:)
<Rhonda> What for do you use debhelper >= 7.0.50~? Any special feature?
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: yeah debuild -S -sa printed out that error
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: more of a warning :P
<Rhonda> Especially since I don't find that version mentioned in a changelog?
<Rhonda> 7.0 only went to .17?
<Rhonda> Oh, wait, found it
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: found what?
<Rhonda> The changelog and the reason why one would want to use that. :)
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: this is the intial release...
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: well c_korn just told me what had to be done,im yet to learn why we did that :P
<Rhonda> Yeah, perceived that part. :)
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: its my first library... so im all in for suggestions ;)
<shadeslayer> libs are difficult :P
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: i can package small apps fine..
<Rhonda> Right, I dumped the two library packages that I had over the time and I'm sure I made a lots of mistakes therein.
<shadeslayer> :D
<Rhonda> Actually, thinking about, I still maintain sort-of a library. It surely is totally wrong. But only a single package of mine is using it.
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: well im just doing this so that there are no suprise questions for me tommorow in the packaging session
<Rhonda> Oh, so you are heading for MOTU at fullspeed? :)
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: :D
<Rhonda> All the best wishes on that. :)
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: more like kubuntu member at full speed :P
<shadeslayer> doing upstream work and bug triaging in lp :P
<Rhonda> I'm still not sure wether I should take that step at this point in time.
<Rhonda> I sorta postpone that thought to at least summer, maybe even fall.
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: hmm.. well im gaining experience... so meh..
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: i also do irc support on #kubuntu ;)
<Rhonda> I don't want to sound arrogant, but experience is not the piece I ponder about. ;)
<nigelb> duanedesign: See if you've got all the package tools from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete . If you do you're good to go
<nigelb> duanedesign: I suggest you start creating a pbuilder now, coz thats going to take some time.  In the meanwhile you can get the source and make changes :)
<shadeslayer> duanedesign: for pbuilder choose a mirror near you,its *much* faster
<nigelb> yes, that too ;)
<nigelb> duanedesign: and ask here generally, lots of people will reply (as I learned :) )
<shadeslayer> duanedesign: you can just copy the pbuilderrc file from http://pastebin.ca/1811712 << change the mirror to a local one ;)
<shadeslayer> duanedesign: also the debmail.. :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: shouldn't the distribution be lucid?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: i created it for karmic ;)
<nigelb> ah :)
<shadeslayer> duanedesign: well if your packaging for lucid change the distro to lucid :P
<duanedesign> thank you shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> duanedesign: sure no problem
<shadeslayer> duanedesign: ill probably be holding a PPA session tommorow at 1700 UTC,you can attend if you want ;)
<duanedesign> shadeslayer: in #ubuntu-classroom?
<shadeslayer> duanedesign: yes :)]
<shadeslayer> duanedesign: oh its confirmed : http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<shadeslayer> dholbach: a one hour session? isnt that a bit big?
<shadeslayer> dholbach: i was thinking more on the lines of a 30 min session :P
<nigelb> shadeslayer: you can stop early
<shadeslayer> nigelb: hehe :)
<shadeslayer> nigelb: btw theres a command to authourize uploading to your PPA right? i keep forgeting that :P
<nigelb> ugh, wait, I saw that a few days back
<nigelb> shadeslayer: dput
<shadeslayer> nigelb: nah.. its something with ubuntu-dev-tools
<nigelb> shadeslayer: nothing in dev tools https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevTools
<shadeslayer> nigelb: http://pastebin.ca/1811767
<nigelb> shadeslayer: that is because you get to mark set-lp-dup etc
<shadeslayer> nigelb: whut?
<nigelb> shadeslayer: a couple of dev tools work directly with lp and need permission, I feel that is because of that
<shadeslayer> nigelb: yes,and theres a specifc command for that...
<shadeslayer> hold one
<persia> kamalmostafa1: Use your best judgement on when something needs an FFe.  If you don't have one and a sponsor thinks you do, you'll be corrected.  If you apply for one and the release team thinks you shouldn't have done so, you'll be corrected.  Along the way, you'll learn the best balance.  If you're unsure, err on the side of bothering the sponsors over bothering the release team (but really try best before submitting to either queue).
<nigelb> Any python experts can take a look at failure to build I fixed? bug 527084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527084 in boa-constructor "Cannot be installed in Lucid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527084
<nigelb> oh hai persia :)
<hakaishi> Hi, is there a way to build multiple packages with different versions out of one source? (I know how to build multiple packages, but they get all the same version number...)
<persia> hakaishi: Yes, but you really, really, really, really don't want to do that unless you know so much about how the archive works that you can be absolutely certain there isn't a better way to address the issue.
<persia> What problem are you trying to solve?
<shadeslayer> hakaishi: this is for a PPA?
<hakaishi> shadeslayer: no, it's for debian
<shadeslayer> hakaishi: ah no idea then ;)
<persia> shadeslayer: Why is the answer different depending on the target archive?
<hakaishi> persia: isn't there a simple way to do this in the changelog file?
<persia> hakaishi: No, but like I said, you don't want to do it anyway, really.
<persia> Again, what problem are you trying to solve?
<nigelb> hakaishi: It would help if you mentioned why you want to do it this way.
<hakaishi> persia: I have two similar programs, that I want to put in one tarball, but they have two different version numbers...
<persia> hakaishi: Are they two different upstreams?
<hakaishi> öhm... no
<hakaishi> originally I wanted to make two program with each one package, but my Sponsor meant that it would be better to put them in one tarball...
<persia> OK.  Is there a really, really good reason why the next release of both programs (which would be that tarball) shouldn't end up with both version numbers bumped to the same value?
<hakaishi> -.- I guess not. I just wanted to know if there is a way...
<persia> hakaishi: There is.  Don't use it :)
<Rhonda> There is. If you have to ask for it you know to little about it to use it. :)
<hakaishi> persia: XD okay
<hakaishi> Rhonda: -.-'
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: is there some kind of command to authorize ubuntu-dev-tools to upload to a PPA?
<shadeslayer> or can i upload directly?
 * Rhonda unfortunately doesn't know much about PPA or ubuntu-dev-tools yet. :)
<persia> Well, or rather, the chances of making a mistake that one can't get out of is high enough that it's generally not safe to use it unless there is no other option (and even the best of us ought have a high level of peer review before using it)
<shadeslayer> aw..
 * shadeslayer wonders if persia knows...
<persia> shadeslayer: ubuntu-dev-tools ought be completely unrelated to PPAs.  If you have authorisation issues, ask in #launchpad.
<shadeslayer> persia: they dont have a idea :P
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: If you have general questions like these, just ask them regularly without hilighting anyone in particular. It might turn out that someone knows the answer, and the people you hilight might feel being singled out if it's a general question. :)
<shadeslayer> any idea about authorizing ubuntu-dev-tools on LP?
<persia> shadeslayer: If #launchpad doesn't understand PPAs, wait.  They know more than us.
<shadeslayer> afaik : http://pastebin.ca/1811767 : is needed,but i dont remember the command i used
<Rhonda> hakaishi: I am packaging for Debian since 10 years with well over 30 source packages that I touched - I hadn't had a single need to use different version numbers for binary packages built from a source. Go figure. You might be trying to fix the wrong issue with the wrong approach. :)
<persia> shadeslayer: Really, you need to ask in #launchpad.
<shadeslayer> persia: ok
<shadeslayer> persia: btw launchpad said i need to ask here :P
<persia> shadeslayer: Or file a question against launchpad.  That paste is unrelated to the clients.
<hakaishi> Rhonda: okay, thank you
<persia> shadeslayer: Then they were wrong.  Please give me the timestamp of the redirect, and I'll sort it.
<shadeslayer> persia: 18:52 < wgrant> shadeslayer: ubuntu-dev-tools help is more likely in #ubuntu-motu.
<shadeslayer> since the authorization refers to ubuntu-dev-tools
<duanedesign> followiing the guide for generating a patch at /Bugs/HowtoFix i noticed in the command to create a patch file that ' xicc_0.2.2ubuntu1.debdiff' is used instead of ' xicc_0.2-2ubuntu1.debdiff'
<duanedesign> changing the '-' to a '.', is that correct?
<persia> Doesn't matter in the least bit.
<duanedesign> persia: thank you
<persia> Personally I liked revision 16 of that page, and intend to go put it back that way sometime in the next couple months.
<persia> creating a debdiff is the *wrong* way to do it if you're just fixing a bug, because most bugfixes need the patch extracted back out of the debiff to send upstream anyway.
<persia> Mind you, a debdiff is a good way to request a sponsored upload, so it's not entirely wrong to suggest doing them somewhere.
<duanedesign> persia: good point. You anticipated my next question
<duanedesign> persia: i am working on bug 497923
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 497923 in binutils "typo in "man ld"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497923
<Laney> That's really the kind of thing that should be fixed upstream directly.
<duanedesign> so what would be the proper way to fix the bug to allow sending it upstream
<Laney> branch from their VCS, hack, test, send patch
<debfx> the debian virtualbox-ose package has introduced a new binary package (virtualbox-ose-fuse) in 3.1.4
<debfx> I want to merge 3.1.4 (ubuntu currently has 3.1.2) to lucid. should I remove the virtualbox-ose-fuse package for now?
<kamalmostafa> persia: thanks for your comment about FFe's -- sounds like i left it in the right state then (subscribed to u-u-s, since I think it doesn't need FFe) -- we'll see what happens
<hyperair> when a package in binary-dep is removed from the archives, do we shift it from Depends: to Recommends: or Suggests:?
<juli_> Hi everybody!
<hyperair> hello
<geser> hyperair: why not remove it all as we can't satisfy it anyways (independent on if it's depends, recommends or suggests)?
<hyperair> geser: i think it's a temporary thing.
<hyperair> geser: this is an ubuntu-specific change for boa-constructor, since pychecker which exists in debian has been removed from lucid
<randomaction> hyperair: then you can note it in changelog
<hyperair> it depends on python2.5, see?
<juli_> I want to localize netbeans package but don't want to create new packages (like openoffice does).. is it acceptable to include localized files in the existing package via patch?
<hyperair> randomaction: noting it in the changelog is besides the point. i want to know what's the preferred course of action, with regard to package installation behaviour
<geser> hyperair: so you prefer to have an uninstallable recommends instead of an installable depends?
<geser> hyperair: we can undo this change later when the package comes back (either with a new upload or a sync)
<hyperair> geser: well, if it was previously in depends, it would mean the package was pretty important, and should be installed by default if at all possible, yes?
<hyperair> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39783936/boa-constructor_0.6.1-9ubuntu1.debdiff
<hyperair> the debdiff is there
<hyperair> i'm just wondering whether it should be in Recommends rahter than Suggests
<hyperair> if Suggests is the way to go then i'll sponsor it
<hyperair> nigelb: i think this concerns you.
<hyperair> nigelb: which do you think would be better?
<randomaction> hyperair: I agree that it's best to remove it completely
<hyperair> LP #527084 for reference
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527084 in boa-constructor "Cannot be installed in Lucid" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527084
<geser> hyperair: and what do you can by moving it to recommends? that package won't magically reappear
<hyperair> geser: er i don't know, maybe it might reappear from some third party repository
<hyperair> geser: or since python2.6 is undergoing transition in debian right now, maybe pychecker will be fixed up nicely and reuploaded to lucid?
<nigelb> hyperair: yes
<nigelb> hyperair: boa constricutor is already patched up to work without pycheker
<geser> hyperair: I have my doubts that it will reappear in lucid
<nigelb> I read the source
<nigelb> hyperair: I'm hoping someone would work to get it to not depend on python 2.5
<hyperair> nigelb: well you could always do that, right? =p
<nigelb> hyperair: my knowledge it too shallow for that, or I would have tried
<geser> hyperair: and as boa-contructor is maintained by a MOTU and DD, I'd at least talk to DktrKranz before uploading it
<hyperair> geser: hmm right. good idea.
<nigelb> hyperair: but, if you're willing to help and it is manageable I'm willing to put the effort
<hyperair> nigelb: i provide no guarantees, but if you're going to make it installable with python2.6, how about contacting the debian python team?
<nigelb> hyperair: I'll check out 2morrow (me is about to leave for work)
<nigelb> hyperair: btw, is the workflow correct? what I did... moving to suggests
<hyperair> nigelb: well, i'm not really sure. i haven't dealt with rdeps of packages removed from ubuntu before..
<hyperair> nigelb: like geser said, it's probably better off removed from Suggests even
<nigelb> hyperair: oh
<hyperair> nigelb: and we should wait for DktrKranz's input, since he maintains it in debian as well. =)
<nigelb> hyperair: lemme know if you want me to change something in the debdiff :)
<hyperair> nigelb: sure
<nigelb> hyperair: DktrKranz is pretty sharp :)
<hyperair> ?
<nigelb> hyperair: I think he made those changes to the source to make sure it works without pychecker :)
<hyperair> perhaps
<nigelb> I'm not sure though.  the source is synced from debian
<hyperair> he maintains it there
<juli_> geser, may be you know? what is localization politics in packaging? Is it acceptable to include all localized files in the package of the application or I have to create a new one for each language?
<geser> juli_: don't know of any localization policies. so you can include them in the package itself (but you might split them off into an own arch-indep package if they are large)
<micahg> \sh: are you planning on uploading zf 1.10.2?
<juli_> geser, thanks! I'm not sure about "large".. in terms of NetBeans they are small:) How do you think I can do this now, after FF? I want to add a patch with the sources for localization and build them right after IDE
<hyperair> nigelb: by the way, the right way of marking the bug as "done and awaiting sponsors" is to leave yourself assigned and mark status as "confirmed" or "triaged"
<nigelb> hyperair: thank you.  I wasn't sure of that.  Sorry ;)
<hyperair> np =)
<geser> juli_: adding a patch should be no problem, and adding localization probably doesn't count as a new feature
<juli_> geser, thanks!
<\sh> micahg: somehow yes :) I'm a bit busy with work...but wanted to do the package during this weekend...and as it is a bugfix release, I don't even need an FFe
<micahg> \sh: cool, yeah, I was wondering about the FFe
<micahg> \sh: I'll keep an eye out
<\sh> micahg: hehe :) thx for the backports :) and yes, we get the latest Zend crack in ;)
 * hyperair has sponsored his first package! \o/
<DktrKranz> hyperair: it doesn't make much sense to leave pychecker in Suggests if it has been removed from Lucid, I'd say drop it and also exclude ExternalLib/pychecker_custom.py from the resulting package. Other part of the code already handles missing pychecker module.
<hyperair> DktrKranz: would you like to take care of it or let nigelb handle it?
<DktrKranz> either way is fine to me
<hyperair> perhaps you should talk to him directly. maybe drop a message on the bug report =)
<DktrKranz> I won't change it in Debian for the time being, it will be probably material for Squeeze + 1
<DktrKranz> (in Debian we're close to drop 2.4 :)
<MTecknology> Is it possible to make a patch that replaces a binary file?
<geser> MTecknology: yes, in v3 it's easy, in v1 you have do uuencode it
<MTecknology> geser: is there a howto anywhere for it?
<DktrKranz> hyperair: commented
<hyperair> =)
<geser> for which case v3 or v1? (I don't know of any for either case)
<MTecknology> ok, I'll look around - v3
<hyperair> geser: you can in v3?
<leonel> hello .. I'm porting a package from git.debian.org  to karmic  with  git-buildpackage  and I get this error :   http://paste.ubuntu.com/384497/    but the an in the file  debian/source/include-binaries  there is the file    debian/powered_by_debian.png    help!!!!!
<hyperair> geser: i know you can put the binary file in the debian.tar.gz, and manually copy it over, but as a patch?
<geser> you are probably right, but with v3 it's much easier to get a new binary file into the debian.tar.gz
<randomaction> hyperair, MTecknology: you just replace the file, and list it in debian/source/include-binaries
<hyperair> randomaction: ooh interesting.
<randomaction> I've never done it, but man dpkg-source says so
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<hyperair> leonel: where is this package and what exactly does debian/source/include-binaries say?
<ScottK> leonel: You need to make sure you have it as a version 3 source package.
<hyperair> leonel: actually take a look at this: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=554612
<ubottu> Debian bug 554612 in dpkg-dev "/usr/bin/dpkg-source: include-binaries doesn't work" [Normal,Fixed]
* ScottK changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Lucid Alpha 3 Released! | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://is.gd/2y76G | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS/ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/debcheck | latest rebuild failures: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi | Outstanding merges: merges.ubuntu.com or http://people
<hyperair> you got truncated.
<leonel> hyperair: leonel@vaio:/tmp/c/cherokee/debian/source$ more include-binaries
<leonel> debian/powered_by_debian.png
<hyperair> http://people
<leonel> ScottK:  Hello  .. Long time no ircing ..   version 3 .. checking
<leonel> hyperair: that's all the contents for  include-binaries
<leonel> ScottK: dpkg-source: info: using source format `3.0 (quilt)'
<ScottK> Yeah, that's good
<leonel> so I guess I've been bitten by the debian bug 554612 ,,
<ubottu> Debian bug 554612 in dpkg-dev "/usr/bin/dpkg-source: include-binaries doesn't work" [Normal,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/554612
 * hyperair kicks git-buildpackage for not supporting source v3.
<hyperair> damnit where's that new shiny git-buildpackage?
<leonel> hyperair: what version ??
<randomaction> hyperair: it's being merged, bug 525116
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525116 in git-buildpackage "please merge git-buildpackage 0.4.65 from Debian unstable (full patch included)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525116
<hyperair> oh it has?
<hyperair> i mean being merged
 * hyperair looks
<leonel> hyperair: so upgrade to lucid  then do the backports ??
<hyperair> leonel: yes, i suppose.
<leonel> hyperair , scottk  thanks
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> so whats the difference b/w indep binary and multiple binaries?
<shadeslayer> c_korn: are you free in 20 mins?
<c_korn> shadeslayer: I am already here and also will be here in 20 mins
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ok :)
<shadeslayer> i just need to upload some stuff and then you can start explaining to me what we did yesterday :P
<shadeslayer> i can define Section: multimedia in control right?
<geser> check the Debian policy manual for all valid sections (I don't know them from top of my head)
<c_korn> shadeslayer: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-subsections
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: I can't remember an multimedia section, but http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ (the trailing / is important) should have all the sections listed. :)
<Rhonda> There are sound and video sections.
 * Rhonda . o O ( and the sorting of that page in languages other than English is *horrible* )
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: yeah,actually the section is kde :P
<shadeslayer> compared it with another package :P
<Rhonda> Don't confuse the package section with the category you would put the menu entry into. :)
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: nah.. its a web browser... and this is a multimedia app
<shadeslayer> i guess video suits it more
<Rhonda> then it should be web
<kreuter> persia: around?
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: Did you read the description of the video section?
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: hmm the official packagers made it kde..
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: yeah
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: its a desktop recording app
<shadeslayer> so yeah it fits in video
 * shadeslayer wonders what to do with the .pot files
<Rhonda> If it's part of kde then I guess kde fits
<Rhonda> Those are required for the translators
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Rhonda> You don't install them into the binary packages though.
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: wierd thing : one of the pot file is in the tar ball but not in the extracted stuff
 * sebner waves at Rhonda :)
<shadeslayer> oh found it
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: so do i delete that folder?
<Rhonda> Folder?
<kirkland> so i'm working on a package that uses pycentral for debian/rules, and I'm trying to add an empty transitional package
<kirkland> when i do so, it zeros out my main binary .deb
<kirkland> (i don't have a .install file)
<kirkland> suggestions?  (besides "make a .install file")
<Rhonda> kirkland: make a main-binary.install file.
<Rhonda> Or reorder the sorting of the binary files in debian/control
<kirkland> Rhonda: hmm, how so?  (reorder debian/control)?
<kirkland> Rhonda: right now, the transitional is last, main-binary is first
<Rhonda> If you don't have the files name $binpackage.install and the likes, debhelper puts stuff into the first binary it finds in debian/control. This might be your problem.
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: the po folder... should i delete it?
<kirkland> Rhonda: hmm, no, it's not doing that
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: I wouldn't think so, that might kill translations
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: so.. just leave it?
<shadeslayer> or do i have to add a rule to install the translations
<Rhonda> I would expect that make install would do so.
<shadeslayer> hmm.. ok
 * sebner feels ignored by Rhonda :P
 * hyperair pets sebner 
<sebner> only hyperair understands sebner
 * sebner hugs hyperair 
 * hyperair hugs sebner back
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ready?
<Rhonda> shadeslayer: I noticed your wave, but … what? :)
<c_korn> Rhonda: sebner waved
 * sebner still feels ignored by Rhonda :P
<shadeslayer> Rhonda: oh c_korn will explain how we packaged the joschy lib
 * Laney wonders how to type an ellipsis
<c_korn> shadeslayer: I am ready
<Rhonda> bleah
<c_korn> Laney: just …
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ok please explain step by step and slooowly
<Laney> haha
<hyperair> hmph
 * sebner waves at Laney :=)
<Laney> I don't have a key to do that
<c_korn> Laney: altgr + .
<Laney> ·.·.
<Rhonda> sebner: I just maintain irssi, I did never claim that I'm fond of its regular tab completion fumbles. :)
<Laney> ˙.·
<Rhonda> Laney: …
<Laney> ÷!
<hyperair> with composekey it's supposed to be compose . .
<Laney> nope
<hyperair> but since hardy or smoewhere around there, some of the combinations disappeared.
<hyperair> this one including
<hyperair> =(
<sebner> Rhonda: GUI, especially GNOME and GTK ftw! ;)
<Rhonda> sebner: TUI, especially screen ftw! ;)
<sebner> lame
<Laney> KUI forever
<Rhonda> I don't think so.
<hyperair> screen ftw.
<shadeslayer> sebner: well if gnome pulls docky off.. ill switch to gnome
<Laney> I am just reinstalling Lucid right now
<Laney> I think I'll try xmonad instead of metacity
<hyperair> xmonad sounds like...
<hyperair> ... i dunno, gonads or something
 * hyperair puts away the biology textbook
<sebner> shadeslayer: heh, still in NEW NEW NEW
<sebner> Laney: mutter!
<hyperair> compiz!!!
<shadeslayer> sebner: well as of now KDE just ricks
<shadeslayer> *rocks
<shadeslayer> :P
<hyperair> ricks indeed= p
<hyperair> what a rickety ol DE
<sebner> shadeslayer: good joke :P
<shadeslayer> hyperair: typo!
<sebner> sure
<sebner> ...
<sebner> :P
<hyperair> shadeslayer: ;-)
<lbrinkma> I have a problem with my anjuta-extras package: I can't get away the lintian warning: pkg-has-shlibs-control-file-but-no-actual-shared libs. I've no idea how to solve that, please help me. You can get the package at https://launchpad.net/~lbrinkma/+archive/ppa
 * shadeslayer throws chunks of his garden GNOME at sebner and hyperair 
 * sebner ^5 hyperair 
 * sebner hides
<shadeslayer> sebner: you cant hide from the garden gnome ;)
 * hyperair puts up a vertical trampoline.
<hyperair> like whee bounce back at you =p
 * sebner hides behind hyperair 
 * shadeslayer projects kde plasma shield
<sebner> shadeslayer: hyperair's mightyness will block it
<shadeslayer> and were going OT :D
 * hyperair puts up... hyper... air!
<shadeslayer> c_korn: so...
<shadeslayer> c_korn: i didnt mean this slowly :P
 * hyperair gets banshee to start wailing.
<c_korn> shadeslayer: ok
 * shadeslayer gets out the amarok hammer and banishes banshee
<hyperair> hammer passes through banshee since banshee is a ghost! =D
<Laney> Banshee should start supporting the Last.fm 1.0 API again
<c_korn> the first we grabbed the tarball and named it properly. package_version.orig.tar.gz because it does not have a version we choose to take the git date of the last commit.
<Laney> that would make me very happy
<sebner> hyperair: 1.5.4 ftw!
<shadeslayer> c_korn: well the part after dh_make -e
<sebner> Rhonda: ab sonntag bin ich wieder in wien :)
<hyperair> sebner: agreed!
<shadeslayer> c_korn: i know about the naming policies ;)
 * hyperair tickles directhex
<hyperair> directhex: when can we see an upload, o mighty DD? =D
<c_korn> shadeslayer: ok, so after dh_make we removed the example files we did not need  (those debian/*.ex ones)
<shadeslayer> c_korn: whats the use of those files? ( in one line :P )
<sebner> hyperair: use your migthy powers for an ubuntu upload \o/
<Laney> no
<Laney> dont
<sebner> Laney is the fun killer, as usual :P
<Laney> :(
 * sebner hugs Laney 
<hyperair> killjoy ;-)
<c_korn> shadeslayer: those are template files for files which have different purposes. the postinst file contains sh commands which get executed after the package has been installed for example. or the debian/watch file looks for new upstream versions
<sebner> hyperair: killer fun?
<hyperair> sebner: no, the more commonly used term is killjoy
<Laney> you should be proud of your MOTU work if most of what you do is sync requests.......
<sebner> hyperair: oh, /me makes a note but my dict says: fun killer  [coll.] is valid too :)
<hyperair> Laney: heh. i sponsored my first package just now =D
<Laney> good man
<hyperair> sebner: it doesn't sound as nice =p
<hyperair> Laney: are you on lucid?
<sebner> hyperair: agreed
<sebner> hyperair: me is
<directhex> hyperair, sorry, i've been swamped at work this week. i have time this weekend
<shadeslayer> c_korn: like if i want to add my ppa after somebody downloads my ppa,the sudo add-apt-repo command goes in the postinit file
<hyperair> sebner: ah yes. can you find a working libtool-using package and run libtoolize, autoreconf, and make on it?
<hyperair> directhex: sounds good =)
 * sebner waves at  directhex 
<sebner> hyperair: hmmmmmmmm
<c_korn> shadeslayer: well yeah. but you really shouldn't do this. I already hate that opera does that
<directhex> although tomorrow lunchetimeish i need to drive to coventry to test-drive a civic hybrid
<sebner> hyperair: what do you mean with "working libtoo-using package"?
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ok
<hyperair> sebner: anything that uses libtool for compiling.
<hyperair> sebner: like AC_PROG_LIBTOOL or something.
<shadeslayer> c_korn: so what next
<sebner> hyperair: aye, give me some minutes
<hyperair> sebner: i'm trying to fix cone from the ftbfs list, but for some reason, libtoolize gives me a stupid ./libtool script that dies complaining of version mismatch
<c_korn> shadeslayer: we took a look in the CMakeLists.txt file and noticed "find_package(Qt4 REQUIRED)" which brings us to the attention that we have to add libqt4-dev to the build depends. and cmake because it is not build essential
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ok
<sebner> hyperair: longomatch compiles
<hyperair> sebner: okay, weird. =\
<c_korn> shadeslayer: then we fixed up the package names. libraries should start with the prefix lib. so we changed joschy to libjoschy and joschy-dev to libjoschy1
<c_korn> the 1 in there is wrong to be exact because the lib does not build so files with a soname
<shadeslayer> c_korn: so files?
<c_korn> shadeslayer: then we just fixed the directory where the libs should be installed to on amd64. it is /usr/lib and not /usr/lib64
<c_korn> shadeslayer: dynamic libraries
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> just a sec
<shadeslayer> c_korn: we have used the 1 just for the heck of it?
<c_korn> shadeslayer: yep. so after I built the package I saw that it just installes files to usr/include (the header files which go to the -dev package) and /usr/lib (the library itself) so we changed the install files accordingly
<c_korn> and this is it
<sebner> bdrung: will you update eclipse to 3.5.2?
<bdrung> sebner: yes
<shadeslayer> c_korn: whats the difference b/w the -dev and lib package?
<bdrung> sebner: today or tomorrow we will release 3.5.2-1 to debian unstable
<sebner> bdrung: great to hear, good work :)
<c_korn> shadeslayer: the -dev package should only contain files for developers (header files static libraries and so on)
<bdrung> sebner: it needs month longer than we hoped to
<sebner> bdrung: I guess a FFe won't be a problem though
<bdrung> sebner: yes, especially 3.5.2 is a bugfix release only
<shadeslayer> c_korn: ok so /usr/lib has the dynamic libs whereas the dev package has static libs
<shadeslayer> correct?
<c_korn> yes, and the -dev package contains the header files
<sebner> bdrung: even better :=
<sebner> :)
<shadeslayer> c_korn: hmm.. arent libraries==header files?
<c_korn> shadeslayer: also note that we did not touch the most import file. debian/copyright. you have to include the copyright information and license of all files from the tarball there. it is most the time most of the packaging work. but as you said it is only used in a ppa I skipped that part.
<c_korn> shadeslayer: no, header files are the .h files in C
<shadeslayer> c_korn: so what is the function of the libs?
<c_korn> shadeslayer: they are the library itself. but developers need the headers to include them in their program to use its functions. the library itself is only required at linking time. not for compile time
<shadeslayer> oh
<c_korn> shadeslayer: I have to leave now for about 45 min now. sorry.
 * hyperair bangs head on table
<hyperair> where the hell does libtool 2.2.6 come from?!
<hyperair> it's like it just materializes out of nowhere!
<hyperair> i've rm'd it, grepped, but nothing! nothing at all!
<shadeslayer> c_korn: no problem
<shadeslayer> c_korn: thanks :)
<sebner> hyperair: that's the magic of opensource ;
<sebner> ;D
 * hyperair tapes sebner to the floor
 * sebner cries
 * c_korn suspects the LHC to be involved
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> c_korn: oh btw i just need to know about the rules file...
<shadeslayer> how we did that hocus pocus :P
<micahg> was sun-java supposed to come back in the archive?
<Myrtti> I've heard rumours of partner repo
<micahg> it was sync'd from debian
<micahg> ah, it is in partner now, k
<c_korn> is Ubuntu also invloved in the Debian GNOME bug hunt ? http://np237.livejournal.com/27754.html
<wrapster> what is the difference between marking a pkg 'important' and 'required'
<c_korn> wrapster: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-archive.html#s-priorities
<wrapster> c_korn: thanks
<MTecknology> I just fixed up a debian/ directory for xdm. So now it has the ubuntu logo instead of the debian one. Is this anything I could get into ubuntu or is that not something that anyone would want to bring in?
<Laney> there's precedent for branding patches
<lifeless> if its done tastefully I don't see why not
<lifeless> put it up for REVU
<Laney> this sounds like a patch to an existing package
<Laney> no need for REVU there
 * lifeless shrugs
<lifeless> review is revu, whatever works
<ScottK> MTecknology: Since xdm already has an Ubuntu diff, it's probably a reasonable change.  I'm not sure it's a bugfix though.
<MTecknology> ScottK: so just give it an appropriate version and send to revu?
<ScottK> File a bug, make a debdiff, attach it to the bug, subscribe sponsorship team
<MTecknology> ScottK: there's two binary files added to it - will that show up in the diff?
<ScottK> You'll need to uuendcode and uudecode them or something
<MTecknology> fun
<MTecknology> looks like there's already a bug
<MTecknology> ScottK: .xpm files are really really weird - I guess they are easily readable....
<bdrung> sebner: found more binary files in the eclipse source. so it will need another week.
<sebner> bdrung: grrr, bad upstream! Wondering about "another week"
<bdrung> sebner: we repack the upstream's srcIncluded zip file.
<sebner> bdrung: sure but why does this take exactly 1 week?
<bdrung> sebner: i have to figure out how to rebuild the class files or wait for the others to come back on monday
<bdrung> sebner: their srcIncluded zip files contain .exe, .dll, .jnilib, .sl, .a, .so, .so.2, .class, .jar files (maybe i find more)
<sebner> bdrung: wow, upstream really fucked up it seems
<Lord-Readman> hello
<Lord-Readman> hello, i need some help updating a package
<bdrung> sebner: yes. without eclipse-build we wouldn't have a eclipse package.
<persia> hyperair, geser: Just as a note, the reason I suggested nigelb use Suggests: for pychecker in boa-constructor was so that it would automatically provide a hint again once pychecker was ported (as it would remain useful, did it work), and pychecker is still in Debian.  This also helps document it in a way that doesn't make a later merger decide this is a pointless change if they don't do enough research.  I thought it was a bit of a special case.
<persia> Lord-Readman: You know it's past FeatureFreeze, right?  Do you have an FFe?
<Lord-Readman> what is an FFe?
<sebner> bdrung: another reason why I don't like java. B0rken bei design :P
<sebner> !FFE | Lord-Readman
<ubottu> Lord-Readman: Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
 * sebner waves at persia :)
<bdrung> sebner: :)
<Lord-Readman> the FFe would be to fix a bug
<persia> Lord-Readman: What bug?
<Lord-Readman> so if the features freeze, when can the package get updated? after the ubuntu release?
<Lord-Readman> or until 10.10
<Lord-Readman> xz-utils https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xz-utils the latest upload is 4.999.9 2009-11-16, I contacted the package maintainer, and he said he was unable to help as he is the debian maintainer, not the ubuntu one, (even tho thats what launchpad says) he said to checkout http://packages.debian.org/sid/xz-utils / http://packages.qa.debian.org/x/xz-utils.html and http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/x/xz-utils/
<Lord-Readman> you can see there is a 2010-02-13 (a few minor fixes), so I wanted to update the package to the newer version, i.e. upload the deb ones or whatever is required to help out
<persia> Lord-Readman: In preparation for the next release.
<persia> Lord-Readman: And please file a bug on launchpad about misleading you.
<Lord-Readman> it fixes both bugs in the ubuntu xz-ulils package
<Lord-Readman> which would be good to be fixed for the LTS
<Lord-Readman> one is a reported typo which is fixed, the 2nd is when you go to install the package it gives you a warning that it could break your system as lzma-utils is going to be removed
<Lord-Readman> even though lzma support is in xz
<Lord-Readman> as lzma is defuct and xz-utils has replaced it
<Lord-Readman> it is required to use GNU tar
<Lord-Readman> as ubuntu 9.10 ships with v1.22, and 1.22 requires xz to use  the -J option (lzma2 .xz file support)
<persia> Lord-Readman: Based on what I see, bug #426086 is already fixed in lucid, and bug #511593 requests a trivial string change, which, if important, could more safely be cherrypicked from upstream.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426086 in xz-utils "Installing xz-utils: You are about to do something potentially harmful." [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/426086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 511593 in xz-utils "Typo" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/511593
<persia> Lord-Readman: Most of the bugs fixed in the Debian uploads appear to be related to packaging or hurd, and Debian has not yet accepted the current upload of xz-utils into squeeze.
<Lord-Readman> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/426086 is fixed for deb but marked as triaged for lucid in dpkg
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 426086 in xz-utils "Installing xz-utils: You are about to do something potentially harmful." [Unknown,Fix released]
<Lord-Readman> if you visit https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/426086 it says new against xz-utils on ubuntu
<persia> Lord-Readman: Can you replicate that behaviour in lucid?  I can't.
<Lord-Readman> aptitude install xz-utils I get you are about to do somthing potentially harmfull
<Lord-Readman> and i have to type "yes do as i say"
<persia> In a lucid install?
<Lord-Readman> to get it to install
<persia> Because I don't.
<Lord-Readman> alpha3 usb persistant install
<Lord-Readman> I will have to test it fully tomorrow after swapping my HDD out then
<persia> Or set up a virtual environment, but sure.
<hyperair> MTecknology: i noticed a few instances of ubuntubw.xdm in your debdiff. was that intentional?
<hyperair> the added file name is ubuntubw.xpm.
<hyperair> note xpm != xdm
<persia> Lord-Readman: In any case, please work to triage 426086 more closely, and identify precisely whether it's open or closed for lucid, etc.  After having done so, please check if there's a way to simply fix it in lucid without pulling the untested (in either Debian or Ubuntu) new upstreams of xz-utils.  I strongly suspect this can be resolved without needing an FFe or a sync.  Also, as xz-utils is in main, #ubuntu-devel may be a better place to ask
<persia>  for information.  It may be that I can't replicate because I have dpkg-dev installed everywhere.
<persia> (which isn't necessarily the case for non-developers)
<Lord-Readman> ok, I will install and test tomorrow
<Lord-Readman> if its still there
<Lord-Readman> i will go to devel and explain the full story there
<Lord-Readman> many thanks for your help
 * Lord-Readman goes back to translating
<persia> Lord-Readman: Good luck.  If you don't get useful pointers, feel free to contact me to try to help navigate the maze of getting it sorted.
<Lord-Readman> yeah, I am fairly new to it all, translations is probably the best way I can help out, looks like a lot of hastle for getting the package updated
<persia> Lord-Readman: Are you going to give it a try, or do you need to hand this over to someone else?  426086 is potentially very important, but looks like it will never apepar on a developer's system.
<persia> So if you want to fix it, that'd be great.  If not, it needs looking at separately.
<Lord-Readman> I will give it a test tomorrow, its just its 23:12pm and am too tired to put my spare hdd in to install alpha3 properly, however running it from my usb stick the problem is defiantly there with the 64bit version
<Lord-Readman> app > terminal
<Lord-Readman> sudo su
<Lord-Readman> aptitude install xz-utils
<Lord-Readman> and makes you type yes do as i say line exactly case sensitive
<sgnb> randomaction: any idea on when gmetadom and ocaml-expat will be dealt with?
<Lord-Readman> so i thought updating to the latest deb version would be good, as it would fix it, and fix the minor typo error too
<Lord-Readman> persia, to be honest I can't see the problem not being there on the full install
<Lord-Readman> but I dont want to annoy anyone if we are in a feature freeze
<persia> Lord-Readman: Makes perfect sense, and I don't want you to stay up all night :)
<Lord-Readman> so should I go to devel and ask them nicely in there?
<persia> Let me know sometime this weekend if you have issues with the closer bug triage, but I think it needs sorting.  I just don't want to take away the task if you'd like to use this as an opportunity to learn the processes, etc.
<persia> But wait until you're rested :)
<persia> (or next week if you don't do Ubuntu on the weekends)
<Lord-Readman> hmm, well I plan on getting 15,000 strings translated before Beta1
<Lord-Readman> so I can always learn about updating packages and doing patches further down the line
<persia> Lord-Readman: heh.  OK.  I've been meaning to do a base install of lucid on one of my machines without any developer tools anyway, so I'll track this bug and see what I can do (or hand it to the next person who admits to being bored).
<Lord-Readman> :-)
<persia> Thanks for pointing it out.  Next time, check if a package is in universe or main, and if it's in main, ask in #ubuntu-devel for pointers on who should fix it.
<hyperair> when a sync request should actually be a merge request, should u-u-s be unsubscribed from the bug until it gets turned into a merge request?
<lfaraone> hyperair: Yes.
<Laney> I usually unsubscribe and say "please resubscribe the sponsors when ready"
<persia> hyperair: That's a complex question :)
<hyperair> ookay.
<hyperair> so i've got "yes", and "maybe"
<persia> hyperair: So, if the submitter is obviously part of the team and wants to work to make it better, Laney's suggestion is best practice (but subscribe to the bug and take over if they go away).
<hyperair> who's going to drop by and even out the score by saying "no"?
<hyperair> ah.
<persia> If the submitter is some random person, just pretend it was a submission to the ubuntu-reviewers team, clean it some, and shove it in.
<persia> (or don't, and explain why as if talking to some technically competent user who submitted a patch).
<hyperair> persia: another thing.. i don't seem to be getting mail from u-u-s bugs. is the email policy for these bugs different or something?
<hyperair> persia: ah, that makes sense.
<persia> If the submitter is one of those folk who hyperactively requests too many syncs, gently admonish them in the bug, review, and do the work if it makes sense, or mark the bug invalid if it doesn't.
<persia> hyperair: u-u-s bugs are supposed to feed bugmail into a blackhole.  I believe some people have found a way to work around this, but it's not the intended interface.
<persia> Individual sponsors are supposed to subscribe to bugs that interest them (when unsubscribing u-u-s).
<persia> dholbach is wroking on improved tools for sponsoring, and bdmurray on improved tools for finding review opportunities, and several people on enhancing harvest to cover these cases better, etc. but we're mostly trying to improperly overload LP until those are in better shape.
<Laney> I tend to clean up minor things and then say what I did in my "Uploaded, thanks" comment
<Laney> but anything which isn't immediately apparent I will flag up and unsubscribe
<persia> For me, it depends on the person.  If the submitter is around, I'll often chat with them, and see if they have time to fix it *now*.  If not, I'll do as Laney, and if so, I'll help them understand and let them fix it.
<persia> Depending on the submitter, it may be that they really want to learn and do, and it's worth working with them so they can help us do stuff later.
<persia> But random drive-by submitters should just have stuff fixed and ignored (which makes it hard the first time, but that's something I haven't been able to figure out how to solve yet)
<Laney> oh, yes. I have said that I am available for IRC guidance as well, if I think that would help.
 * hyperair nods
<hyperair> okay, thanks for the advice =p
<Laney> really you'll work out how you best prefer to do it
<persia> hyperair: Thanks a lot for helping with sponsoring.  Please also consider working with the Reviewers team.  There's *lots* more stuff needing review than needing sponsoring, you aren't expected to spend the time training the patch submitters (but only getting it fixed locally and upstream (if appropriate), or rejected with clear explanation.
<persia> Oh, and right now there's only 13 extremely overworked people working on the reviewers team.
<hyperair> persia: ~ubuntu-reviewers?
<persia> (note that upload rights are *not* a requirement for the reviewers team: anyone wanting to get more involved with development is encouraged to join: it's a lot easier to learn packaging and bugfixing when you start with random patches and test, rather than needing to write the patches yourself).
<persia> hyperair: Yes.
 * hyperair joins
<hyperair> i see.
<persia> hyperair: Just because all our docs are inferior, do remember that the focus of u-r is to help improve communication between users and upstreams and fix as many bugs as possible, which is different from u-u-s, which is more about training new developers and helping current developers who can't (yet) upload to a specific package.
 * hyperair nods
<MTecknology> hyperair: ya, xdm and debian had a black/white version so I made one too
<MTecknology> hyperair: the .xpm is the image format
<hyperair> MTecknology: did you mean to add the bw version to the post/preinst as ubuntubw.xdm?
<hyperair> note the D
<hyperair> it seemed pretty uniformly spread out so i want to reconfirm
<MTecknology> hyperair: hrm - I was just hopping on - I need to run for a bit right away - everything I added should be either ubuntu.xpm or ubuntubw.xpm; the .xpm is the image format if I did .xdm I messed up.
<hyperair> MTecknology: well then, i'll just correct it and upload. it looks fine.
<MTecknology> hyperair: I can check it when I get back
<hyperair> MTecknology: ah, okay you do that
 * hyperair aborts operation and heads to bed instead
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-27
<nigelb> any python experts around.  I need to confirm that all references to pychecker are removed from boa constructor
<nigelb> I took a good look at the code and it seems okay.
<lfaraone> For packages which lack upstream releases, but instead consist entirely of git snapshots, is this a good version schema: 20100222.git6805c07-0ubuntu1?
<ripps> I want to help with some ftbfs packages, but do I have to create a bug and debdiff for every package I want to fix? And if I do, how can I be sure that anybody is going to notice it?
<crimsun> lfaraone: I tend to avoid leading dates and instead use 0.date, but it isn't that big a deal
<lfaraone> crimsun: yeah, I went with 0+gitDATE.REF-1
<lfaraone> crimsun: unrelated, would http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/CmosPwd be too trivial to package? (compiles and runs nicely)
<AnAnt> is it possible to test a plymouth theme on karmic ?
<ScottK> ripps: Yes.  You do.  There are no guarantees, but sponsors try really hard to get through all the potential uploads before release.  Almost always we do.
<ScottK> ripps: Alternatively you can propose fixes as bzr branches and make merge requests.
<crimsun> lfaraone: "too trivial" doesn't really exist ;-)
<lfaraone> crimsun: mk. upstream ships a binary in their tarball, but they include source. Should I repack to remove the binary version, or not worry about it?
<crimsun> I would repack it.
<jayvee> G'day. I have a bug fix for libvirt that I'd like to get in to Lucid (and Karmic, if possible). Any pointers on what I should do, or who I should ping?
<jayvee> It's a patch for un-breaking IPv6 on the libvirt network bridge.
<crimsun> jayvee: please file a bug against the libvirt source package
<jayvee> crimsun: cool, will do
<jayvee> crimsun: what should I attach? just the patch, or a debdiff, or what?
<crimsun> jayvee: a debdiff would be ideal, but a unified diff would do, too.
<crimsun> (the reviewers team is flexible)
<jayvee> crimsun: debdiffs contain changelogs, don't they? does it matter what I put as the changelog, or version number? :)
<crimsun> jayvee: correct, and yes (to both)
<jayvee> Lucid's current version of libvirt is 0.7.5-5ubuntu7. So what should the new version number be? In my PPA, it is 0.7.5-5ubuntu8~ppa1.
<crimsun>    libvirt | 0.7.5-5ubuntu8 |         lucid | source
<jayvee> cool
<jayvee> and I spose I should reference the LP# bug number in the changelog description, right?
<crimsun> so you'd want 0.7.5-5ubuntu9, and yes
<jayvee> hmm, they seem to have updated libvirt since a few days ago :)
<jayvee> Sorry for the stupid questions — I'm still quite new to this.
<jayvee> Just want to make sure I get it right.
<crimsun> no prob
<AnAnt> why does plymouth conflict with usplash ?
<jayvee> AnAnt: because they're competing splash screen mechanisms
<AnAnt_> jayvee: what do you mean by competing ?
<jayvee> AnAnt_: well, maybe not competing, but alternative
<jayvee> they're both splash screen engines
<jayvee> you want to use one or the other
<AnAnt_> jayvee: yes, I know, but that's not a reason to make them conflict
<jayvee> of course it is
<jayvee> otherwise they would both install themselves to launch at bootup
<jayvee> then they would fight for the display
<AnAnt_> jayvee: ah, I see
<jayvee> all "Conflicts" does is tell the package manager to only install one or the other, not both at the same time
<AnAnt> ah, they both provide /lib/init/splash-functions
<AnAnt> ok, how can I test a plymouth theme ?
<randomaction> sgnb: I would guess Monday, but it may be better to ping some archive admins here and on #ubuntu-devel
<jayvee> AnAnt: well you could always install plymouth ;)
 * jayvee presumes plymouth is in the ubuntu repo somewhere
<AnAnt> jayvee: I did, what I mean  is that in usplash & xsplash, I can test the theme without rebooting
<jayvee> well there's a plymouth command for that as well
<jayvee> I believe you just start the daemon with the right parameters
<AnAnt> ah, found it
<jayvee> it's been a while since I've played with it, to be honest
<randomaction> slangasek: could you sync gmetadom (bug 526067) and ocaml-expat (bug 527633) for ocaml transition?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526067 in ocaml-cry "[OCaml 3.11.2 transition][round 3/6] Please sync packages involved in OCaml transition from Debian (sid) to lucid (universe)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526067
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527633 in ocaml-expat "[OCaml 3.11.2 transition][round 4/6] Please sync packages involved in OCaml transition from Debian (sid) to lucid (universe)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527633
<AnAnt> thanks
<jariq> I've just tried "pbuilder-dist sid mainonly create" after a week and it still fails with " -> installing dummy policy-rc.d chroot: cannot run command `/usr/bin/apt-get': No such file or directory". Any ideas?
<jariq> Just found debian bug http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=564910 . I see that new pbuilder (0.196) and debootstrap (1.0.20) are already in lucid, so I guess it is tome to dist-upgrade my desktop :)
<ubottu> Debian bug 564910 in pbuilder "pbuilder fails to create a base.tgz" [Grave,Open]
<arand> Is cdbs something you need to install separately, it's not a recommends to any other higher-level package?
<jayvee> arand: if a package needs cdbs, it should list it in its Build-Depends, as far as I knkow
<jayvee> it's a dependency of quilt, though
<arand> I was just surprised I needed it for debuild -S on nautilus...
<jayvee> did you apt-get build-dep nautilus?
<arand> jayvee: And actually it isn't... only "enhancing"
<arand> I prefer to let pbuilder handle all of that..
<geser> arand: you need some build-deps installed to be able to run "debuild -S" (those needed to run the clean target and those from "include" in debian/rules)
<arand> Yea, I'm guessing it was the auto-* that got pulled in along with cdbs that was the crux, just never stumbled upon needing more than ubuntu-dev-tools and debhelper..
<jayvee> nah, you definitely need build-deps
<geser> it depends on what you want to do: for just building a source package (that is then build by pbuilder) a subset of the build-dependencies is enough, for building also the binary debs you need all build-dependencies installed
<jariq> I am trying to build package for sid on lucid. Is lintian in lucid ubuntu specific or is it the same as the one in debian? Is it ok to build source package for debian on ubuntu?
<lifeless> jariq: its the debian lintian, and you can rebuild yes
<jariq> lifeless: so I can create package on ubuntu without any doubts and submit it to debian mentors?
<lifeless> if you're submitting stuff to mentors, make sure it builds in a sid chroot
<lifeless> thats good practice even if you were running debian yourself
<jariq> allready done that with pbuilder
<lifeless> the debsign the pbuilder output and upload that :)
<jayvee> lifeless, crimsun: just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/528934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528934 in libvirt "IPv6 shouldn’t be disabled by default in libvirt" [Undecided,New]
<jayvee> many thanks for the guidance
<eagles0513875> hey guys how are you all doing today. i have the amarok 2.3 code pulled from git and im trying to figure out how to package it. im looking at the wiki and it seems like all the packaging documentation is for packages that already exist with a change log .dsc file etc. however the amarok code that i have doesnt contain any of that. where in the documentation does it show me where to add those
<eagles0513875> missing files
<persia> eagles0513875: You don't want to do it that way :)
<eagles0513875> persia: how can i go about packaging something that doesnt have those files so i have it in my ppa. not to mention the current amarok lucid version has some non working features which are fixed in current compilation that i have
<persia> Firstly, you probably want to contact the amarok team about it, as some of them are quite adept at packaging.  Secondly, where they can't help, the kubuntu team is likely most helpful, thirdly, we're past FeatureFreeze, so it's unlikely any new versions not already discussed between those groups would be suitable for inclusion in the in-development release of Ubuntu (lucid).
<persia> We don't provide PPA support in this channel (and no, I don't know where to send you, as #launchpad doesn't provide support for packaging).
<eagles0513875> persia: humm :( ok so you recommend i ask for packaging help in amarok instead
<persia> But if you really want to push on it, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate
<persia> (and it's still not "missing files")
<eagles0513875> persia: i have the git code of amarok that i would like to package but it doesnt have a change log .dsc file is what i ment
<persia> eagles0513875: No.  I recommend you talk to the amarok team about outstanding issues you discovered in lucid, and how to best address them.
<eagles0513875> humm ok
<persia> I do not expect they would give you packaging help, but they are far more iikely to help you resolve outstanding issues.
<persia> (and the goal should really be to fix the bugs, not to package stuff).
<persia> You may need to learn some packaging to fix bugs, depending on the nature of the bugs, but this is separate.
<eagles0513875> thing right now is im wanting to learn how to package as i am quite limited in regards to programming knowledge
<persia> And you'd just be wasting your time (and any teacher's time) using an updated version of an existing package to learn to package someting.
<persia> In my opinion the best way to learn to package is to work with packages.
<eagles0513875> ok
<persia> And the best way to work with packages is to fix bugs in packages.
<persia> So go look for bugs that appear to just be packaging bugs, and see if you can fix them by fiddling with debian/control and debian/rules.
<persia> (or somettimes other debian/ files, but *not* debian/patches/*)
<shadeslayer> hmmm weird
<shadeslayer> my package fails to build even when i have libfixes as a build dep
<shadeslayer> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39853218/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.recorditnow_0.7%2Bgit20100227-0ubuntu0~ppa4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<eagles0513875> persia: question for you if i build a package locally do i just upload it to my repository and then put what ppa repository of mine its in? on the bug
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: youll have to upload the source not the package ;)
<eagles0513875> shadeslayer: ok i need to back track one thing at a time hehe
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: whatcha doing ? :P
<persia> eagles0513875: I recommend building sources, adn building binaries locally.  I think it's a complete waste of time to provide either full sources or binaries in a bug: in 99% of cases, patches are more interesting.
<persia> And most of the remaining 1% is stuff like image changes, sound alternations, etc.
<eagles0513875> persia: i think im starting to jump the gun a bit
<eagles0513875> i need to back track fix a package and build it and test it out and then go from there
 * shadeslayer is still wondering what build-deps to add
<persia> eagles0513875: OK.  Go find a triaged bug with the "packaging" and "bitesize" tags.
<eagles0513875> hehe
<persia> eagles0513875: Fix the bug, and then play with building source and binaries, etc.
<persia> Ask here about building the source and binares when you get to that point.
<eagles0513875> persia: ok
<persia> If you can't find a good bug, I recommend working in bugsquad for a while: that both exposes you to lots of bugs *and* helps you develop an understanding of which bugs are easy vs. hard, and where they ought be fixed.
<nigelb> eagles0513875: +1 to working with bug squad
<eagles0513875> persia: mind if i pm you i have a question which doesnt pertain to this channel
<persia> You may find that the following are helpful links.
<persia> !sbuild
<ubottu> sbuild is a system to easily build packages in a clean schroot environment.  To get started with SBuild, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SbuildLVMHowto
<eagles0513875> nigelb: i am already a member of bugsquad btw
<persia> !pbuilder
<ubottu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
 * slytherin is glad i18n is finally working. :-)
<eagles0513875> nigelb: i think it was your name that was in the email teling me that my membership was about to expire or am i mistaken
<nigelb> eagles0513875: definitely not me!
 * persia can vouch for eagles0513875 having worked in bugsquad, and didn't mean that as a "go join another team" admonition, but as a suggestion on a good way to find the target bug.
<eagles0513875> persia: i didnt take it that way
<eagles0513875> i just need to make sure my membership doesnt expire
<nigelb> eagles0513875: I started fixing bugs after finding some easy bugs when triaging ;)
<persia> eagles0513875: I know, but I wanted to make sure everyone else didn't take it that way too :)
<eagles0513875> ahh ok persia
 * nigelb goes to fix a failed to build
 * shadeslayer follows suit
<nigelb> I'm trying to fix a build dep and this is one file that calls pychecker.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/385081/ the file name of this file is pychecker_custom.py.  this file is referenced in another file PythonControllers.py http://paste.ubuntu.com/385080/, the second file is patched to deal with pychecker not being installed.  Should I delete the first file?
<persia> nigelb: Is that pastebin the *entire* file?
<nigelb> yeah
<persia> I think you either have to patch that file, or if you remove it, need to track down what calls into that file, and patch that.  The former is probably easier.
<persia> Were you able to catch DktrKranz?
<nigelb> the calls to the file is already patched
<nigelb> he commented on the bug to either patch or remove
<nigelb> but if you see the second file, where it calls pychecker_custom.py, you can see that its already patched to deal with pychecker not being there
<persia> I'd probably patch just in case something got missed, but it may be safe to remove.
<nigelb> precisely line 165 of second pastebin
<persia> sys.exit(exitcode) vs. sys.exit(127) doesn't look like a safe way to continue operation, *and* I have no idea if a failed import raises an exception.
<DktrKranz> ImportError, yest
<DktrKranz> *yes
<nigelb> ah, you're around :)
<DktrKranz> nigelb: if you want remove that file, debian/rules alredy exclude some
<DktrKranz> so you could want to use that too
<nigelb> DktrKranz: I feel it would be safe not to remove
<nigelb> my feeling is the calls to custom_pychecker.py is patched to deal with not having pychecker around
<nigelb> what do you think?
<DktrKranz> ExternalLib files are somehow self-contained, so it's not an issue anyway
<DktrKranz> I excluded some to avoid distributing convenience copies of other modules
<nigelb> so I just remove pychecker from depends and it should be fine?  you want me to delete that file?
<shadeslayer> hmm any ideas on this ? : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39854860/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.recorditnow_0.7%2Bgit20100227-0ubuntu0~ppa5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<DktrKranz> nigelb: it should be fine just to remove dependency for now.
<nigelb> DktrKranz: thanks.  Will fix and upload new debdiff in a few :)
<DktrKranz> ping me if you need a sponsor
<nigelb> okay :)
<slytherin> Anybody from SRU team around? I need to discuss about gst-plugins-ugly-multiverse0.10 package.
<shadeslayer> anyone around to help me with : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39854860/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.recorditnow_0.7%2Bgit20100227-0ubuntu0~ppa5_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<randomaction> shadeslayer: missing build-dep on libxcursor-dev?
<shadeslayer> randomaction: um... lemme se
<nigelb> DktrKranz: I've upload the new debdiff.  Could you sponsor it?
<DktrKranz> nigelb: I'll have a look in some minutes
<nigelb> thank you :)
<shadeslayer> randomaction: ah thanks its compiling
<shadeslayer> randomaction: it still fails : http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39855619/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.recorditnow_0.7%2Bgit20100227-0ubuntu0~ppa6_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<shadeslayer> randomaction: apparently it failed at :  X11/extensions/shape.h
<shadeslayer> it couldnt find it
<eagles0513875> you guys know of any issues with launchpad and uploading pgp keys to users p rofile
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: nope..
<eagles0513875> strange
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: #launchpad would know more
<eagles0513875> my key hasnt been uploaded to my profile
<eagles0513875> nobody is in there :(
<cemc> hi. I'm trying to build something with pbuilder, 64bit host, 32bit lucid pbuilder, and I'm getting this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/385104/ . any ideas on what this could be ?
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: that can take time
<eagles0513875> says up to 10 min and its been longer then that
<shadeslayer> try waiting for 25 mins
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: nope
<eagles0513875> its been 40 min
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<eagles0513875> i have the key and i pushed it to the key server
<shadeslayer> eagles0513875: look at the bottom
<randomaction> shadeslayer: you need another build-dep then
<shadeslayer> randomaction: which one?
<randomaction> search with apt-file or at packages.ubuntu.com
<eagles0513875> hey persia what kinda bugs am i looking for to try package with
<strycore> Hi there !
<strycore> so I got a question about packaging inkscape
<strycore> 0.48 seems to use autotools
<strycore> so I had to add ./autogen.sh in the config.status rule
<strycore> but then when it does "build", it chokes on cd po; intltool-update -p
<strycore> because some files don't exist in some folder , these files are generated by Makefile
<strycore> I tries to move this line after the build part but I wonder if it's the correct way to do it
<strycore> s/tries/tried
<strycore> it's still compiling right now so I will see if it works in a few minutes
 * strycore summons the powers of the Masters Of The Universe
<hyperair> strycore: you called?
<strycore> ah yes :)
<shadeslayer> hehe
<strycore> so, like I said, I was trying to package inkscape 0.48 (for educational purposes) and a few things are troubling me
<strycore> inkscape now uses autotools which requires some changes in debian/rules
 * hyperair nods
<hyperair> using autotools is a good thing
<hyperair> it's the easiest to package.
<strycore> first thing I did was removing "configure patch" after config.status:
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> huh?
<strycore> pbuilder complained about this one
 * hyperair downloads inkscape's source
 * hyperair stares at the debian/rules and facepalms
<strycore> for the record I'm upgrading from 0.
<hyperair> educational experience indeed.
<hyperair> this is virtual hell.
<strycore> 0.47~pre4 (karmic) to 0.48
<hyperair> you should start from lucid's packaeg.
<strycore> well , i'd like to ...
<strycore> but there is a bu in lucid right now and aptitude segfaults
<strycore> so i'm doing this in VirtualBox with Karmic
<strycore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/515525
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515525 in aptitude "aptitude assert failure: *** glibc detected *** aptitude: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08f9d658 ***" [Medium,Triaged]
<hyperair> no i mean start with lucid's package, get that up to date, and then backport back to karmic
<hyperair> that way you don't duplicate efforts which have been done updating inkscape from ~pre4 to .0
<hyperair> and if you haven't had much experience, it might be a good idea to start with a simpler package first.
<hyperair> an old-style debian/rules is virtual hell.
<strycore> well I've already done simpler packages ;)
<cemc> hi. I'm trying to build something with pbuilder, 64bit host, 32bit lucid pbuilder, and I'm getting this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/385104/ . any ideas on what this could be ?
<strycore> but inkscape is quite big, I should work on intermediate packages
<hyperair> it's not a matter of big, the debian/rules is complex. well you could take the opportunity to learn more Make-fu
<hyperair> strycore: what's the error you get anyway?
<strycore> in the rules files at the line "install -o root -g root -m 644 $(CURDIR)/debian/inkscape.xpm $(CURDIR)/debian/inkscape/usr/share/pixmaps/inkscape.xpm"  it complians about file not existing
<hyperair> and is debian/inkscape.xpm there?
<strycore> yep
<hyperair> could you pastebin the exact error?
<strycore> I'll have to rebuild it
<strycore> I launched pbuilder on 0.47 to check if everything was ok so I lost my error message in the abyss of gnome-terminal
<hyperair> ah =\
<strycore> I'm setting up a wiki page with the problems I get with this package
<hyperair> a wiki?
<hyperair> er
<hyperair> why?
<hyperair> and what's it called?
<strycore> (on my personnal wiki ;) )
<strycore> not on wiki.ubuntu.com
<hyperair> ah
<strycore> is there a way to tell pbuilder to restart a build from where it failed instead of doing everything from the beginning ? (kinda like make does)
<hyperair> unfortunately not.
<hyperair> however, you could use the C10shell script included in pbuilder
<hyperair> the hook will spawn a shell so you can examine the contents of the build directory
<hyperair> after that you can try continuing with fakeroot debian/rules binary
<strycore> ok this is fine too
<strycore> ok , this is my progress so far : http://wiki.strycore.com/index.php/Packaging_inkscape_0.48
<Quintasan> hmm
<hyperair> strycore: fyi, inkscape has used autotools even before 0.48.
<hyperair> strycore: autotools packages generally do not ship the autogen.sh file -- the configure script which is generated as well as a few other autotools files are shipped.
<strycore> so I should run autogen.sh *before* building the source package ?
<hyperair> strycore: if you need to regenerate these, it is preferable to use autoreconf -vfi rather than ./autogen.sh
<Quintasan> I'm trying to fix bug #526002 but each time I try pbuilding it I get -> http://pastebin.ca/1813927   pdebuild-lucid == rm -rf ../build && mkdir ../build && sudo ARCH=amd64 DIST=lucid pdebuild --buildresult ../build --logfile ../build/BUILDLOG
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526002 in kffmpegthumbnailer "build-depends on non-existing package" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526002
<hyperair> strycore: does the new inkscape tarball have a configure script?
<strycore> no
<hyperair> strycore: then tell upstream to use make dist and stop using stupid methods to generate tarballs.
<strycore> it's not a tarball ;)
<hyperair> ah.
<hyperair> so it's a snapshot?
<strycore> it's from bzr
<hyperair> then you should use autoreconf -vfi rather than ./autogen.sh
<hyperair> it's a snapshot then.
<strycore> yep
<hyperair> autoreconf -vfi.
<strycore> before building the source package or in the debian/rules file ?
<hyperair> in the debian/rules file.
 * nigelb wonders if there is anything a motu hopeful could help with
<hyperair> /topic
<hyperair> there's ftbfs
<hyperair> and there's the NBS list
<hyperair> plenty of things to do there
<nigelb> whats  nbs?
<hyperair> not built from source
<nigelb> ah
<nigelb> lemme see if any of them I can help with
<hyperair> the NBS packages are basically packages which should not exist any more, but are being held back from removal by some rdepends.
<hyperair> so to fix these, you need to update the rdepends.
<hyperair> well there might be other cases, but i'm not sure.
<hyperair> perhaps something like sources being superseded but the new sources ftbfs
<hyperair> devfil: libwebkit1.0-cil is NBS, held back by galaxium which needs updating. are you going to be updating that?
<hyperair> devfil: galaxium ftbfs's at the moment.
<hyperair> devfil: by the way, if you're keen on continuing to maintain galaxium, may i suggest that you maintain it in debian as well, and let it be synced?
<randomaction> sgnb: coq failed on armel, do you think we should retry the build?
<sgnb> randomaction: I have no explanation for the build failure... is it possible to retry it to see if it is reproducible?
<randomaction> more than once I've seen random segfaults on armel
<randomaction> I'm retrying
<sgnb> randomaction: thanks
<randomaction> np; I think you'll get another mail if it fails
<lbrinkma> I have a problem with my anjuta-extras package: I can't get away the lintian warning: pkg-has-shlibs-control-file-but-no-actual-shared libs. I've no idea how to solve that, please help me. You can get the package at https://launchpad.net/~lbrinkma/+archive/ppa
<hyperair> devfil: actually considering galaxium has been abandoned upstream, perhaps we should have it removed from ubuntu.
<nigelb> how do I see blacklisted apps?
<sebner> nigelb: for syncs?
<nigelb> for NBS
<sebner> oh
<nigelb> or rather figuring out why something is NBS
<hyperair> click on the link and view the list?
<hyperair> the reasons are all stated there
<nigelb> I want to know if sugar is blacklisted
<nigelb> seems a package or two fail because of that
<strycore> hyperair, where do I put "autoreconf -vfi" in the rules files ? I've tried several places and they all failed
<hyperair> strycore: where you put autogen.sh
<hyperair> nigelb: what do you mean blacklisted?
<nigelb> hyperair: I think the correct term would be marked for removal
<hyperair> nigelb: i think you would check the status of the source package.
<Laney> check on launchpad
<nigelb> ah, will do
<hyperair> Laney: where's the list of packages removed and why? i recall looking for it sometime back but couldn't find it
<devfil> hyperair, can you please open a bug to remove galaxium? I'm very busy ATM, thanks
<hyperair> devfil: okay.
<Laney> dunno, I only ever care about individual packages, and check the LP page for that
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> Laney: okay, so let's say i have package X which has been removed. where do i go to check out why?
<Laney> lp/ubuntu/+source/X
<Laney> "publishing history"
<hyperair> aha
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> okay thanks
<hyperair> Laney: and how do i get a package removed?
<Laney> !removal
<Laney> long shot
<hyperair> heh
<sebner> hyperair: file a removal bug and subscribe the archive-admins
<Laney> right
<sebner> hyperair: Please remove foo bar, Rationale:
<Laney> you should confirm that you have checked for rdeps
<hyperair> Laney: okay thanks
<nigelb> what are rdeps?
<sgnb> randomaction: well... coq failed again... I don't know what to say... (it succeeded in Debian)
<sebner> nigelb: reverse dependencies
<sebner> nigelb: e.g if a package depends on the package which is going to be removed
<nigelb> packages that depend on this package?
<nigelb> ah ;)
<hyperair> "Galaxium currently FTBFS on Lucid, and is unmaintained upstream. There are no rdepends." <-- is that fine as a description?
<Laney> specify that you want it removed from lucid
<hyperair> that's in the summary.
<sebner> hyperair: archive admins like lots of text regarding removals ;D
<hyperair> "Galaxium currently FTBFS on Lucid, is causing libwebkit1.0-cil to be retained in the archive (NBS) and is unmaintained upstream. There are no rdepends."
<Laney> bug 521023
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521023 in leo-editor "help-for-command doesn't work in Python 3.x" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521023
<Laney> NO
<Laney> bug 521013
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521013 in haddock "Remove haddock from Lucid" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521013
<nigelb> that was strange
 * hyperair recalls seeing haddock recently..
<hyperair> was it in the NBS or FTBFS list?
<nigelb> NBS
<hyperair> how does one view the popcon count for a package in ubuntu?
<Laney> .u.c
<hyperair> those seem to be general statistics
<hyperair> rather than per-package counts
<strycore> hyperair, I get this error message :  http://wiki.strycore.com/index.php/Packaging_inkscape_0.48#Error_messages , should I create a configure rule ?
<hyperair> strycore: oh yeah, that's right. just take out the autoreconf-vfi and shift it into a configure: rule
<Laney> 18816 galaxium                        1196   144   968    82     2 (Unknown)
<hyperair> ?
<Laney> http://popcon.ubuntu.com/by_inst
<hyperair> 1196 installs.
<hyperair> that's a significant number =\
<Laney> you could fix it up, but it might be dishonest if nobody really intends to maintain it
 * sebner agrees with Laney 
<Quintasan> what does dpkg-source internal error: 29 means?
<strycore> hyperair, thanks, I'll try that
<nigelb> there is a whole lot of sugar packages depending on the older version of sugar (which isn't even in karmic) ? should I request deletion
<jariq> Is there a way to supress lintian warnings on package ?
<nigelb> sugar-0.86 has been deleted from lucid, so the rdeps have failed to build, should I request their deletion?
<crimsun> nigelb: please check with lfaraone
<nigelb> crimsun: ok :)
<nigelb> lfaraone: sugar-0.86 has been deleted from lucid, so the rdeps have failed to build, should I request deletion?
<lfaraone> nigelb: sure.
<lfaraone> nigelb: but dfarning is the one who is championing that effort
<nigelb> there seems to be a bunch of .84 and .86 packages which are failing
<MTecknology> hyperair: so if I upload the package, there's no need to attach the debdiff? Or should I still do that and just mark fix released?
<hyperair> MTecknology: what?
<hyperair> MTecknology: the xdm one right? seems bryce harrington uploaded it before i could.
<hyperair> MTecknology: check the current lucid version of xdm.
<MTecknology> you mean the package I pushed to revu is out there?
<MTecknology> Version 1:1.1.8-6ubuntu2 (lucid)
<MTecknology> hyperair: or they built a new package; what I put in revu didn't have anything done to it
<hyperair> MTecknology: nothing to do with it.
<hyperair> MTecknology: er
<hyperair> MTecknology: i mean it got uploaded. your debdiff, prior to you uploading to revu.
<hyperair> MTecknology: in the future, just the debdiff is enough.
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> how to I drop the package?
<hyperair> click archive
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> is revu just for new packages?
<persia> REVU is just a tool for new package review.
<persia> And "Fix Released" means that it's fixed in Ubuntu.  Marking something with a debdiff "FIx Released" is just a way to make sure the debdiff is not uploaded.
<sarah93> wow you should check this http://bit.ly/bFi9I4
<sarah93> wow you should check this http://bit.ly/bFi9I4
<nigelb> that was a short-lived spammer ;)
<jdong> that's the best kind of spammer.
<jdong> :)
<lifeless> requestsync is hating on me:
<lifeless> $ requestsync --lp python-testresources
<lifeless> W: Target release missing - assuming lucid
<lifeless> 'python-testresources' doesn't exist in 'Ubuntu lucid'.
<lifeless> oh, I think I know
<lifeless> rmadison handles binary names too
<crimsun> right I was just going to mention the srcpkg name
<lifeless> how do you force requestsync to look in unstable?
<kamalmostafa> lifeless: -d unstable
<lifeless> kamalmostafa: is that very new? I don't see it in requestsync --help
<kamalmostafa> lifeless: I do see it in requestsync --help.  I don't think its very new.
<kamalmostafa> lifeless: ubuntu-dev-tools version 0.81.1 on Karmic btw.
<lifeless> I have 0.92
<lifeless> oh.
<lifeless> I'm *blind*.
<lifeless> sorry for using up cycles on my failing to read methodically
<persia> At least share the solution: it may be that the docs are insufficiently clear.
<lifeless> persia: my eyes glazed over in the help list
<lifeless> the top left is fairly dense
<kamalmostafa> lifeless: np, my cycles are pretty cheap these days ;-)
<lifeless> and its not alpha sorted
<crimsun> I'll clarify the error message for requestsync
<persia> Do you think it ought be alpha-sorted?  That's trivial, and I'd like to see an u-d-t upload for other reasons.
<lifeless> where is the archive admin rota ?
<lifeless> persia: I think it would help.
<persia> w.u.c/ArchiveAdministration
<persia> lifeless: lp:ubuntu-dev-tools :)
<lifeless> ah 'days'
<lifeless> persia: :P
<lifeless> crimsun: ideally, if its the same version, check unstable, prompt.
<lifeless> ah, noone rota'd on a weekday
<persia> s/weekday/weekend/ ?
<lifeless> persia: for me, doing distro stuff today, its a weekday :P
<lifeless> StevenK: yo! bug 529262 plox
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529262 in testresources "Sync testresources 0.2.4-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529262
<sebner> persia: in some states the week beginns with sunday and not monday :)
<sebner> persia: ideological and not really (like business) though
<persia> sebner: And each "day" is 49.5 hours long, so it's not entirely meaningful even if one selects an alternate set of days for "week".
<sebner> heh
 * sebner doesn't really care at all
<persia> (for instance, the way the AA rota works, there is significant overlap between "Wednesday" and "Thursday" as a result of timezone skew)
#ubuntu-motu 2010-02-28
<nigelb> whats the workflow if a source is in bzr? just fix, commit, and request merge?
<ivoks> yes
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment
<nigelb> sponsorship?
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributedDevelopment/Documentation/SeekingSponsorship
<nigelb> oh, the diff = debdiff?
<toabctl> hi
<persia> Hey toabctl
<toabctl> i have a package (xf86-input-wacom and want to update the package to the latest git. how can i do that?
<persia> I'd suggest talking to the ubuntu X folk for details, but there's a generic link.
<persia> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<toabctl> i know that i can use uupdate to update the package with the latest tar.gz file. is there something like this for got?
<persia> That's not it at all !
<persia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate
<toabctl> persia, ah. last link looksinteresting. thx!
<persia> You want the tar.gz artifact anyway, but git-buildpackage documentation may also help.
<persia> But you really do want to talk to the X team about it.  The chances of finding someone here who does X are decidedly lower than finding someone there.
<toabctl> persia, ok
<jariq> While building the package I got bunch of warnings like this one: "dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: dependency on libdbus-1.so.3 could be avoided if "debian/ipwatchd-gnotify/usr/sbin/ipwatchd-gnotify" were not uselessly linked against it (they use none of its symbols)." These libraries are added automaticaly by "pkg-config --libs libnotify" so I cannot fix this easily. Is it something I can ignore ???
<RAOF> jariq: You can ignore it, or you can pass --as-needed through to ld via various mystical processes.
<RAOF> Which will cause ld to only add NEEDED mentions for libraries which actually provides used symbols.
<RAOF> With the only slight drawback that it doesn't work with stock libtool.
<persia> Or one could go play with libnotify to make pkg-config generate a different list, or change the build system to specify libraries directly, or ...
<persia> (note that if changing the build system, it's best to perform analysis in ./configure or equivalent, rather than hardcoding, etc.)
<jariq> persia: that was exactly my thought that this should be fixed in libnotify
<RAOF> It should be, yes.
<RAOF> Teach upstream about Libs.private.
<persia> Packaging libraries well is hard.  Being upstream for a library is even harder.
<RAOF> Heh.  We get to moan about keeping ABI; they have to actually maintain it :)
<Luctor> is this the correct channel for asking questions about packaging ?
<Luctor> i mean, Hi All :-)
<lifeless> it is a good question for doing that
<Luctor> i'm trying to create a package for Sonic Visualiser (http://www.sonicvisualiser.org)
<Luctor> I managed to create a source package and a binary deb ... but .... the make install bit in compiling doesn't do anything.
<Luctor> You have to manually copy the binary to /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<Luctor> so how / where / what do I have to edit ?
<lifeless> you can use a <packagename>.install file to do the copy for you
<lifeless> man dh_install
<Luctor> aha
<Luctor> thanks, will look into that
<Luctor> yup, just looked in the man page, does excatly what I was looking for
<lifeless> cool
<Luctor> the package also has 2 build dependencies that aren't in the repo's
<Luctor> how do I solve that if I want to upload sonicvisualiser to my ppa ?
<lifeless> upload them to your PPA, or to another PPA that you mark as a dependency
<Luctor> so first upload the dependencies to my PPA, then sonicvisualiser ...
<lifeless> yes
<Luctor> cool ! If I get everything done, I'm gonna be damn proud :-)
<Luctor> oh .. and if I want to build it via pbuilder, how do I resolve the dependencies ? as far as I understand pbuilder creates a clean default install , so that would mean that the dependencies aren't there
 * Luctor is puzzled
<jariq> Luctor: thats why you have dependecies listen in control file in Build-Depends section
<persia> Luctor: I usually use apt-ftparchive to create a local mirror for that sort of test condition, but some folk use PPAs.  Essentially, just put the files in some repo, and then adjust the sources.list inside the pbuilder to use it.
<persia> (assuming you've already sorted the issues jariq addressed)
<Luctor> build dependencies are sorted
<Luctor> sources.list in pbuilder ... I guess I gotta read man pbuilder :-)
<jariq> so pbuilder will autoamticaly download required packages
<lifeless> yes
<Luctor> --othermirror ???
<kklimonda> when purging is remove always called in postrm script?
<lifeless> I don't recall offhand; see debian policy on maintainer scripts.
<geser> kklimonda: depends if the package was still installed when purged
<Luctor> gotta go
<Luctor> cya and thanks
<kklimonda> geser: ok, thanks
<geser> "postrm remove" is called on remove and remove+purge
<geser> see http://women.debian.org/wiki/English/MaintainerScripts for nice graphics how the scripts are called
<kklimonda> does this postrm look like something that isn't going to eat my children: http://pastebin.com/mZjkzffB ?
<kklimonda> I've moved removal of the /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info so it fires only on purge (and only it - previously all dpkg-stateoverride were run twice which generates warnings)
<geser> which owner have the files in /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info?
<geser> and you leave the info directory on purpose (after you remove every file in it)?
<luctor> hi, still trying to build a package in pbuilder
<luctor> if run sudo pbuilder create  --othermirror "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ppa/ubuntu karmic main"
<luctor> but pbuilder still fetches the outdated dependencies
<luctor> running pbuilder update show it throws a gpg error on the ppa ..
<luctor> oh wait. forgot to check if it build locally ..
<kklimonda> geser: files in info/ belong to transmission-daemon:transmission-daemon, the folder is left because.. actually it doesn't make any sens to leave it if all files and subdirectories are removed, I'll have to ask debian maintainer about it - may be his mistake
<kklimonda> geser: it's still removed by dpkg because no file is in it so I think "rm -rf" is a mistake (there are some files that could be useful to users in the info/ directory and are not part of configuration)
<geser> kklimonda: does the debian-transmission user have any files that are only removed during purge?
<kklimonda> geser: yes - settings.json which is configuration file and stats.json which is.. stats
<geser> then you should probably remove the user during purge to not leave unowned files around
<kklimonda> aren't they owned by root after statoverride is removed?
<kklimonda> just asking - haven't really dug into that
<geser> don't know
<Luctor> hi
<Luctor> I need some help creating an install file (in the debian dir of the source )
<Luctor> after compiling I have a directory ~/src/ubuntu/sonic-visualiser-trunk-1.7.1/sv
<Luctor> it contains a binary 'sonic-visualiser' which needs to be put in /usr/bin
<Luctor> and some other files, icons, *.desktop files etc, all in the sv dir of the build.
<Luctor> how would the sonic-visualiser-trunk.install file look like. I just can't figure out
<Luctor> btw the make install of the source doesn't do anything .. " Nothing to be done for `install'.
<Luctor> so the resulting deb package is empty ..
<qense> I've set DEBEMAIL in .bashrc, but dch still doesn't get my e-mail address. Did I forget something?
<nigelb> close the terminal and reopen?
<hyperair> are there any archive admins around who can help me get taglib-sharp synced from debian?
<qense> nigelb: I've rebooted several times since I set that variable, but no change.
<hyperair> rebooting for a change in .bashrc seems... excessive.
<nigelb> qense: "export DEBFULLNAME='Nigel Babu' export DEBEMAIL='nigelbabu@gmail.com' " ?
<nigelb> got both those lines?
<hyperair> qense: try opening a terminal and typing "echo $DEBEMAIL"
<nigelb> hyperair: isn't it the source command to reload .bashrc?
<qense> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> echo works?
<qense> nigelb: echo $DEBEMAIL correctly outputs my mail address indeed
<hyperair> nigelb: i'm saying open a new one and echo $DEBEMAIL.
<nigelb> ah
<qense> I changed the variable a week ago.
<qense> So it's not in restarting the terminal.
<hyperair> what does dch use?
<qense> man dch says it first checks DEBEMAIL and if that doesn't work EMAIL
<hyperair> what is dch using?
<hyperair> try env | grep <whatever dch is using>
<qense> hyperair: ah! DEBEMAIL isn't in that list
<hyperair> ._.
<hyperair> whut?
<hyperair> oh i see.
<hyperair> you didn't export, did you?
<qense> I didn't write export in front of the declaration, does that cause problems?
<qense> just DEBEMAIL="qense@ubuntu.com"
<hyperair> you need export!
<nigelb> I did ask you about export ;)
<qense> ah!
<hyperair> otherwise it's just a shell local variable.
<hyperair> export makes it an environment variable
<qense> ok, great
<qense> thanks for your help, guys!
<nigelb> :)
<hyperair> it's the difference between setenv("DEBEMAIL", "hyperair@ubuntu.com") and just DEBEMAIL = "hyperair@ubuntu.com"
<qense> ok, I learned something new today :)
<nigelb> me too, I just took it for granted earlier
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> i suppose i should be glad i learnt it early
 * ejat pokes hyperair .... when will u back to KL :)
<hyperair> ejat: may or july
<ejat> owh ..
<nigelb> Is something wrong with openclipart-openoffice.org package?  It seems to conflict with the current open office package in lucid
<hyperair> qense: regarding the bug you just filed against banshee.. it doesn't seem related to mtp, but sqlite.
<qense> hyperair: doesn't that make the bug even worse?
<nigelb> okay, so openclipart package in lucid right now seems to have been built against an older version of openoffice than we have in lucid
<hyperair> qense: that makes it sqlite's problem, not banshee's.
<nigelb> anything I can do to fix this openclipart trouble ?
<qense> hyperair: ok
<hyperair> qense: well anyway, you could look into purging your ~/.config/banshee-1/banshee.db file
<hyperair> qense: my guess is that sqlite didn't sync properly prior to crashing.
<qense> yeah
<qense> ok
<hyperair> qense: what is needed is the backtrace from your first crash.
<qense> I don't have that, unfortunately
<hyperair> could you try reproducing that first crash?
<hyperair> if you can't, then please mark the bug invalid
<qense> ok
<hyperair> thanks.
<qense> btw, apt-get source dbus-glib returns a dbus-glib where the changelog says it should built for unstable, even though I'm running Lucid.
<qense> Is that normal?
<hyperair> that is normal, if the package was synced.
<hyperair> i.e. X.Y.Z-N rather than X.Y.Z-NubuntuM
<qense> it is
<hyperair> yeah then it's synced
<qense> ok, thx
<hyperair> our synced packages are completely the same as the ones in debian
<hyperair> well the source anyway
<hyperair> the  binaries are rebuilt
<sgnb> randomaction: I tried to create a lucid chroot on my armel box (a SheevaPlug running Debian) to reproduce coq ftbfs... but mount segfaults at mounting /proc... armel port of ubuntu isn't very reliable, is it?
<randomaction> sgnb: I never tried to use it, but I have impression it's quite fragile
<randomaction> sgnb: FYI newer pbuilder-dist supports cross-building for armel
<randomaction> (I never tried it as well)
<sgnb> randomaction: didn't know about pbuilder-dist... but seems orthogonal...
<Laney> sgnb: there is #ubuntu-arm
<Laney> you're more likely to find appropriate help there
<yofel> hi, what's the process to get a package synced from debian? (to get bug 516771 fixed)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516771 in openclipart "openclipart-openoffice.org cannot be istalled in lucid as it wants to pull the rest of openoffice" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516771
<Rhonda> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<hyperair> use teh requestsync
<Rhonda> hyperair: That's point 4 on that page. :)
<hyperair> oh
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> =p
<Rhonda> But the overall picture should also be known before using that tool.
<yofel> Rhonda: thx
<Laney> crimsun: Are you aware of an issue in Lucid where I can't change individual mixer elements? If I try to modify them then it just changes master.
<Laney> want a bug?
<nigelb> openclipart-openoffice.org needs to be synced from debian, should file a ffe bug?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> unless its a bugfix only
<lifeless> actually, if its a sync, use requestsync anyway
<nigelb> its about bug 516771
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 516771 in openclipart "openclipart-openoffice.org cannot be installed in lucid as it wants to remove openoffice" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/516771
<nigelb> the openclipart package cannot be installed because of the conflicts and it seems to be fixed in debian
<nigelb> I'll request a sync later today after I've tested it then
<lifeless> you can convert the existing bug to a sync
<nigelb> ah, will do :)
<bdrung> do we need a FFe for an 3.1.0~rc1-1  -> 3.1.0-1  update?
<lifeless> if its not a bugfix-only, yes
<bdrung> lifeless: rc1 -> release should be a bugfix only
<lifeless> well, you know the upstream, you need to make that assessment
<bdrung> lifeless: why do you assume that i know the upstream?
<bdrung> lifeless: i am just working  on the sponsoring queue
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> well, the thing to figure out is if it is a bugfix only change
<lifeless> whomever put it in the queue should ahve said.
<lifeless> I wouldn't assume rc1->release is safe. It likely is, but maybe it isn't. If in doubt ask 'is this a bugfix only change'
<bdrung> i looked at the debdiff
<lifeless> if you're happy, do it ;)
<lifeless> I didn't realise you were an archive admin was all
<lifeless> oh sorry, I totally assumed this was a sync change.
<lifeless> mea culpa
<crimsun> Laney: http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PulseAudioStoleMyVolumes
<Laney> well, this also effects the sound preferences capplet
<Laney> what I want to do is turn down the sub
<crimsun> Laney: modify the LFE element in the PAprofile
<bdrung> lifeless: i am not yet a archive-admin ;)
<crimsun> Laney: i.e., in each [Element LFE] in /usr/share/pulseaudio/alsa-mixer/paths/*, change switch/volume/enumeration to Ignore
<Laney> ok, I'll try it later (on another machine now)
<Laney> sound prefs should stop exposing controls it can't actually change
<kamalmostafa> bdrung: fyi, I answered your question in bug 521190 -- all just trivial bug fixes, no new features.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521190 in nauty "Sync nauty 2.4-2 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (main)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521190
<bdrung> kamalmostafa: why is this package in multiverse?
<kamalmostafa> bdrung: well, i didn't put it there ;-) so I can't be sure, but I imagine its because of the "Restrictions" listed at: http://cs.anu.edu.au/~bdm/nauty/
<bdrung> kamalmostafa: the title said debian main, but it's in non-free. that led to my question
<kamalmostafa> bdrung: my only involvement with nauty is that I fixed its FTBFS for Lucid -- my patch was integrated upstream and at Debian, so now I'm following up on that -- I may very well have screwed up the title of the bug though.
<ScottK> It's in non-free in Debian
<kamalmostafa> ScottK: hi -- thanks -- yes I see that I "converted" the old FTBFS bug into a sync request, so I just botched the title
<bdrung> kamalmostafa: done
<kamalmostafa> bdrung: thank you
<bdrung> np
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-21
<Rcart> I've been working in this bug 710132, forwarded the patch to Debian using submittodebian: http://bugs.debian.org/614311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710132 in nted (Ubuntu) "NtEd in menu is without caption" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710132
<Rcart> I'd like if it's better to wait Debian response, or include a branch in the LP bug report
<Rcart> *to know
<micahg> what's the proper way to handle fgets failures?
<arand> using dh7, I have a gzipped file in my source which will need to gunzipped into the same location at some point, how would I do that?
<c2tarun> Can anyoone please tell me what exactly is a gold-linker? I have a page on DSOLinking, on that page gold linker is used many times, but never explained.
<c2tarun> !gold-linker
<alucardni> hello everyone, I've been working on LP bug #682461, I found that parts of patch 00-debian.patch are in upstream code and patch doesn't apply cleanly.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682461 in logjam (Ubuntu) "Version upgrade available, please update in repo" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682461
<RAOF> c2tarun: It's binutils-gold, the new linker.  We've got that in our toolchain, so you need to care about what DSOLinking says ;)
<c2tarun> RAOF: sorry to ask this, but what is a linker?
<RAOF> c2tarun: Two parts - the bit which takes all the compiled object files and *links* them together into a binary (by resolving references to functions, etc).
<alucardni> should I manually edit the patch to fix it?
<RAOF> And the run-time linker, which resolves references to functions in shared libraries and other stuff.
<c2tarun> alucardni: why you need to edit the patch manually? apply the patch, do the changes and remove the patch, all changes will be stored in it.
<c2tarun> alucardni: and if the changes are applied than check whether full patch is applied properly or not, if it is applied completely than drop it.
<alucardni> c2tarun: I have identified the parts of the patch that are in upstream code
<c2tarun> alucardni: And assign the bug to yourself first and set its status in progress, while working on it.
<alucardni> c2tarun: ok, thanks for the hints.
<c2tarun> alucardni: are you sure that only certain parts are applied and not the full patch? Let me have a look
<alucardni> c2tarun: yes I'm sure.
<alucardni> the other two patches in debian/patches/series are applied in upstream code, but only parts of the first patch are in upstream
<c2tarun> alucardni: hmm... did you pop all patches first before checking on them?
<alucardni> c2tarun: yes
<c2tarun> alucardni: which part of the patch is not applied, because I found that whole patch is not applied.
<alucardni> c2tarun: the changes in src/music.h and src/music.h and the changes in Makefile.in
<c2tarun> alucardni: yup that part is also not applied, just check that MUSIC_SOURCE_XMMS line is still in the music.h file and other lines to be added are not.
<c2tarun> alucardni: try to run "quilt pop -a" first
<alucardni> c2tarun: ok
<c2tarun> alucardni: If possible go through this page once, its small and really good explanation http://wiki.debian.org/UsingQuilt
<alucardni> c2tarun: I still got this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/569889/
<alucardni> after quilt pop -a
<c2tarun> alucardni: what message did you get after runnin quilt pop -a?
<c2tarun> s/runnin/running
<alucardni> c2tarun: my system is in spanish, so I got 'No se eliminarion parches', something like No patches deleted
<c2tarun> alucardni: hmm... something went wrong, because when I executed quilt pop -a it removed patches one by one from the stack, I think you should pull the fresh source and start again.
<alucardni> c2tarun: I was thinking to do that
<alucardni> I'll start all over again and see what happend
<alucardni> thanks again c2tarun
<c2tarun> alucardni: np :)
<alucardni> c2tarun: by the way, this is my first time upgrading (or should I say trying to upgrade) a package
<c2tarun> alucardni: I am also new, upgraded only three or four packages :)
<alucardni> c2tarun: I forgot to tell that I grabbed the new upstream tarball using uscan. How did get the upstream tarball?
<c2tarun> alucardni: oh,,, I didn't noticed the version. sorry wait
<c2tarun> alucardni: I can see that the source file is changed and so patch is failing. In this case I think you should drop that patch. But wait for someone more experienced to reply.
<c2tarun> RAOF: ping
<RAOF> Yah?
<c2tarun> can you please look at alucardni problem, the patch is failing because the source file is changed. Should we drop the patch?
<c2tarun> RAOF: ^^
<RAOF> No, you want to update the patch for the new upstream version.
<RAOF> That means you want to work out what the patch was doing, “quilt push -f” the patch, fix up the rejects, then “quilt refresh”
<c2tarun> RAOF: how to edit a patch?
<alucardni> RAOF: some parts of the patch are in upstream already
<RAOF> You edit the files the patch was patching.
<RAOF> alucardni: Then you don't have to do anything for those files, but you need to update the rest.
<alucardni> RAOF: got it, thank you
<c2tarun> actually the lines that the patch will change is shifted below some new lines added, and that's why patch is failing
<micahg> for fgets failures, can I just close the resource?
<jmarsden> micahg: I think that depends on what the code does after that, and how critical the file being fgets-ed is to continuing operation, doesn't it?
<micahg> jmarsden: yeah, there is a piece later in that loop that closes the source on another condition, I guess there's no right answer here, thanks
<jmarsden> micahg: You're welcome.
<dholbach> good morning
<seiuno> good morning
<micahg> dholbach: BTW, do you have time to fix merges.ubuntu.com?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> and I don't have access to it I think
<dholbach> sorry
<micahg> ok
 * micahg is noticing a lot of orphaned packages from Debian that have not been removed in Ubuntu
<Rhonda> If they are orphaned but still in Debian, why should they get removed from Ubuntu?
<Rhonda> Some orphaned packages in Debian receive outstanding attention by QA team members. :)
<Rhonda> … unless by writing "orphaned" you actually really mean "removed"
<micahg> Rhonda: oops, meant orphaned and remvoed
<Rhonda> Those are two different things.
<micahg> yes, sorry for the confusion
<Rhonda> Either it's orphaned, or it's removed. It can't be both. :)
<micahg> removed because of orphanage?
<Rhonda> The reason for removal doesn't matter. ;)
<Rhonda> orphaned is a state of a package, removed is a different state of a package.
<Rhonda> orphaned means the package is still included and looked after by the QA team (which could be seen similar to MOTU)
<micahg> Rhonda: right, but stuff that actually is removed doesn't seem to be necessarily removed from Ubuntu which in most cases, leaves us with out of date software that no one wants to maintain, I wonder if there should be a page on ubuntuwire listing packages recently removed from Debian
<geser> micahg: not directly what you are looking for but there is http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/multidistrotools/all.html#notinA
<persia> micahg: Anything we've ever touched never gets autoremoved, which is likely what affects that.  That said, inspect *why* things were removed: lots of useful stuff gets removed because nobody cares (and it ought to have been orphaned).
<persia> Given the ~1000 packages in Ubuntu that aren't maintained in Debian (and haven't been uploaded to Ubuntu in years) Debian removals is not a significant source of stale packages.
<micahg> geser: that's perfect, thanks
<micahg> persia: I'm referring to stuff we haven't touched
 * micahg now at least has a nice resource to try to clean up removed from Debian that no one in Ubuntu cares about packages
<persia> Don't be too aggressive.  Like I said before, there's *lots* of packages we don't care about that aren't in Debian: unless you have some other source of motivation, it's likely better to apply the same criteria to both sets (although there is richer information available on those removed from Debian)
<micahg> persia: oh, I was just cleaning up upgrade requests and found packages long ago orphaned
<persia> If there's an upgrade request for a long-ago-orphaned (or even long-ago removed) package, I think that's an argument against removal: someone clearly wants it.
<persia> Extra points for becoming the Debian maintainer and all that, but still.
<micahg> persia: yes, but without someone to maintain it, it's an extra burden on the already stretched thin MOTUs, I encourage people in the bug to offer to maintain the package in either distro
<persia> I understand what you are saying.  What I don't understand is how this differs from the thousand packages never in Debian that nobody updates.
<micahg> persia: doesn't really, you're right, both sets should be looked at
<persia> My position is that if it has a user active enough to file an upgrade request, we, as MOTU,  ought be willing to give it the same care we give to all the other underloved packages because we're making at least one user happy.
<persia> That doesn't mean we should upgrade it, but removing something as "unmaintained" from the domain of MOTU just because it has an active user seems to send the wrong signal.
<micahg> well, in one case, last upstream release is 5 yrs old, in the other is was 2 yrs old
<persia> So?  Does it work?
<persia> We have lots of packages that haven't had an update since warty.  Last time I went hunting in them to find an excuse to update them, most of the ones I checked worked fine: there was no reason to reupload (and no open bugs, for Ubuntu or Debian)
<persia> Plus, if there's an *upgrade* request, there's probably some value in the new upstream (even if it's taken us 5 years to get to it).
<Rhonda> Hmm, shouldn't be too hard to do that. Actually I have done something similar for backports, see here: http://backports.debian.org/lenny-backports/NA/
<micahg> so, it shouldn't be removed if it was removed from Debian if it still works?
<persia> Rather, I don't believe we should make a special effort to remove stuff just because it's not in Debian.
<Rhonda> persia: Well …  Packages often get removed from Debian not because noone is caring for it anymore but mostly because upstream is dead.
<persia> I don't object to the autoremover, although sometimes I grumble, and I sometimes reupload things that were removed if I liked them.
<Rhonda> persia: I think it's not within the powers of MOTU to play upstream for all the outdated and unmaintained (upstreamwise) packages out there.
<micahg> well, one failed the archive rebuild a couple months back, one didn't
<persia> Rhonda: I agree, but I set my criteria based on it being RCbuggy, not simply on nobody being home.
<persia> If it's not significantly more trouble to keep it in, may as well.  If there are hard bugs, etc. then by all means, lets drop it.
<persia> (and in those cases, I usually try to drop it from Debian, if it's not dropped there already)
<micahg> the other package uses qt3 which will be dropped from Debian soon anyways
<persia> Failing rebuild is worth a quick look: if it's one of the N trivial FTBFS cases, just fix it.
<Rhonda> persia: Actually packages do get removed from Debian _because_ they are RC buggy, not because someone is funny.
<persia> Porting from qt3 to qt4 requires someone with real dedication: it's not completely outside the scope of MOTU, but someone that dedicated may do well to help revive upstream.
<Rhonda> persia: Just because those RCs aren't forwarded to launchpad doesn't mean they aren't there. But if you prefer I could setup some tracking job that does forward such bugs to launchpad to ease the decision for you, if that's needed …
<persia> Rhonda: I've seen RoM cases where it isn't, but yes, most of the time.
 * persia tends to check BTS bugs anyway, and hopes most MOTU do
<micahg> the one I filed was: RoQA; orphaned, outdated, unused
<Rhonda> Hopefully more after my developer week IRC session. ;)
<persia> micahg: See, my issue with those is that they don't show it needs anyone to care.  I don't believe we can judge "unused"
<micahg> persia: ok, hmm, maybe I'm too hasty to remove stuff, I'll temporarily mark the removal requests invalid to see if the packages can be saved, but my problem with that is, that takes time away from stuff that we definitely would like to keep in the archive (including the ~700 archive rebuild failures)
<persia> Whose time does it take?
<Rhonda> rather incomplete?
<micahg> anyone who wants to contribute in general, but not specifically interested
<persia> I hold my beliefs.  I don't require you to hold them.  I'm perfectly happy if you ignore all those.
<mok0> I am looking for documentation on application icons. I notice that many packages place icons in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/... and /usr/share/pixmaps
<persia> mok0: http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html
<persia> No, that's not it.
<persia> http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-theme-spec/icon-theme-spec-latest.html
<persia> hicolor is from XDG_DATA_DIRS, and pixmaps is the constant fallback
<mok0> hi persia, thanks.
<mok0> persia: are the icons scaled on the fly by the apps that need them?
<mok0> persia: there seems to be no consensus on what image dimensions are supplied
<persia> Sometimes
<persia> So, if you provide an SVG, it's always scaled.
<mok0> I see 64x64, 48x48, 32x32, ... etc
<persia> If you provide other formats, I believe it looks for best-fit, then scalable, then bad-fit (and scales).
<persia> Depends on the implementation of course, so the different DEs may well do it differently.
<c_korn> how can I set the working directory of an application? problem: data files are under /usr/share/2ManDVD and executable is under /usr/lib/2ManDVD. now there is a symbolic link in /usr/share/2ManDVD to the executable. if I call it from there the executable does not find its resources because it says the working directory is /usr/lib/2ManDVD
<mok0> c_korn: specify full path to resources?
<mok0> c_korn: otherwise, there's a system call "chdir"
<c_korn> mok0: the (qt) app uses qApp->applicationDirPath() to determine its directory. and this returns the directory where the executable is and not where it is started from.
<mok0> c_korn: aren't you saying that it uses the wrong path?
<c_korn> yes, it uses /usr/lib/2ManDVD which in my eyes is wrong because the executable is started from /usr/share/2ManDVD and therefore this should be its working directory or am I wrong ?
<mok0> c_korn: why do you want to start the program from /usr/share?
<mok0> c_korn: sounds like it's a plugin or helper program
<c_korn> because there are its resource files
<mok0> c_korn: why can't you specify the full path to the resources?
<c_korn> and the app expects them to be in the same directory. but as policy forbids to place executables under /usr/share I installed it into /usr/lib and created the link
<mok0> c_korn, sounds like program author is not doing things right
<c_korn> yes, I thought there would be a "sh" or "bash" way to tell an application its working directory
<c_korn> but seems like I had to patch the code here.
<mok0> c_korn: you mean like creating a wrapper`
<mok0> ?
<mok0> c_korn: I'd patch the code to an absolute path
<c_korn> yes, like cd/usr/share/2ManDVD ; ./2ManDVD $@ <-- the executable here being a link to /usr/lib/…
<c_korn> mok0: ok, I will try the chdir command you suggested and inform the author about the problem.
<mok0> c_korn: don't make that link, just place the app where is should be (usr/lib) and patch the code so it can find its resources in /usr/share
<c_korn> you mean the app should be in /usr/bin directly ?
<mok0> c_korn: if it's a user-called program, then yes
<mok0> c_korn: if it's an executable only meant to be called by another app, then it should go in /usr/lib
<c_korn> mok0: ok, thanks.
<acarpine> I'm editing a changelog file with dch and I don't understand why I put "maverick" on distribution.
<acarpine> I believed the default choice is the development release...
<persia> Which release are you running?
<acarpine> maverick
<c2tarun> Can anyone please tell me some simple ftbfs bugs to start with I am new to it.
<persia> Yeah, I thought that was changed to natty just at the end.
<acarpine> ok, so I put natty.
<acarpine> But, in general, how I know the name of the release where I have to upload my package?
<acarpine> just the last?
<acarpine> c2tarun: You could look at http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/
<acarpine> c2tarun: and searching for smthing simple
<c2tarun> acarpine: there are lot :( can you suggest one?
<persia> c2tarun: My recommendation would be to start looking through them until you find something that seems to make sense.  Then replicate it locally, and try to fix it.
<acarpine> c2tarun: I would...but I have the same problem :)  I knew that solve ftbfs should be easy but many times it's not so easy for me.
<c2tarun> acarpine, persia: can you suggest me anything like any manual or something that I should read before solving such bugs?
<persia> I'd actually recommend not reading anything first: there are just too many options.  Once you find a specific problem, that should give you some indication as to what documentation to read.
<acarpine> c2tarun: I perfectly understand your situation... Start seems so difficult
<c2tarun> ok, I just looked at a package named gamgi, in debian the version present is 0.15.1-1 and when I looked at the changelog this is the first entry I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/570085/ how can some merge a version from debian when it is not in debian?
<acarpine> c2tarun: there is a proposal of write a guide about this topic for help people to solve this type of problems https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/+bug/718640
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 718640 in Ubuntu Packaging Guide "Guide to fix FTBFS bugs" [Undecided,New]
<c2tarun> second entry of changelog show that there is a release for debian as well, but I can't find that with rmadison
<acarpine> c2tarun: you could just write a comment with your opinion
<persia> c2tarun: Check rmadison again: notice the presence of 0.15-4 and 0.15.1-1.  These are both newer than 0.15-3, so 0.15-3 was probably removed from unstable (as superceded)
<c2tarun> persia: ohhh ya. I didn't noticed that. ok the prob is that the package failed to build on i386. how should I change the changelog entries? because I tried to build the source package and it got signed by someone else signature
<persia> If you're working locally, I recommend appending "-us -uc" to all calls to debuild and dpkg-buildpackage.
<c2tarun> persia: can you please help me with this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/570115/
<maxb> I would suggest that means something is wrong in the debian/rules file. Investigate, or pastebin it if you need help
<c2tarun> maxb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570134/ this is the rules file
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: there should be a file named "override_dh_auto_configure", but it is not present
<maxb> Bachstelze: no, why do you say that?
<Bachstelze> so line 16 of debian/rules fails
<Bachstelze> maxb: because that's what the logs say?
<Bachstelze> well
<Bachstelze> maybe the file shouldn't really be there, but debian/rules expects it to be
<maxb> c2tarun:  The override_dh_auto_configure rule expresses a dependency on src/make_local, but no rules define how to make src/make_local. The debian/rules file has been written by someone with insufficient knowledge of how make works
<c2tarun> maxb: So what do you suggest for fixing this bug? I mean I have not much knowledge about rules file by myself
<maxb> The rules file needs to be fixed by someone who has adequate skills in make
<c2tarun> maxb: how can i learn more about rules file,like how to create them?
<maxb> the entire override_dh_auto_configure: block as it stands is pretty broken right now
<persia> c2tarun: http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html is worth reading anyway: this is an excellent time because you can use the knowledge gained immediately
<c2tarun> persia: thanks :) I'll read it and try to come back this bug as soon as possible.
<Bachstelze> maxb: you are wrong, src/make-local need not be a rule, it can also be a file
<Bachstelze> and I presume that's what it is
<maxb> Bachstelze: Undoubtably it is a file, but it is missing a rule to define how to remake it
<Bachstelze> right
<Bachstelze> that's not what causes the FTBFS, though
<persia> Not every file needs a rule to make it: some may be assumed.
<maxb> A more pressing concern is using $@ where $< is apparently intended
 * Bachstelze nods
<maxb> Though I'm fairly sure that making a pseudotarget like override_dh_anything depend on a file doesn't make much sense anyway
<maxb> You already want such a pseudotarget to execute whenever it is invoked, so what purpose does a dependency serve?
<Bachstelze> none, but that's up to the debian maintainer to fix IMO
<Laney> that was fixed in Debian already
<Laney> I would be inclined to merge the new version
<arand> should a game binary be installed in /usr/games or /usr/bin
<debfx> arand: /usr/games
<ari-tczew> hggdh: around?
<hggdh> ari-tczew: yes
<ari-tczew> hggdh: please run update-maintainer on your ncmpcpp branch
<Laney> usually for that kind of trivial change I'll just do it and tell the contributor when uploading.
<ari-tczew> Laney: That's right, but it's a bzr branch and if I'd set Approve on branch without updated Maintainer field, it'd bad.
<Laney> you can merge it and do another commit
<hggdh> ari-tczew: will do
<ari-tczew> Laney: It can't go as merged bzr since it's a SRU and there's no branch lucid-proposed.
<hggdh> Laney: in this case ari-tczew is pretty much raising up what I misswed, and should not miss again
<Laney> hggdh: I understand. But I'm just saying that I would usually avoid the round-trip and just tell you what I did so that you know for the next time.
<hggdh> Laney: oh, OK
<Laney> btw if you have DEBEMAIL set to an @ubuntu address then you'll get an error when building the source package if you forget to run it
<hggdh> ari-tczew: updated, and pushed
<ari-tczew> Laney: (not in this case) Student usually has to fix issues themselve, then he knows which was wrong and how to avoid it next time.
<hggdh> hum. will check. This is a new machine, and I had to rebuild a lot of my working env
<ari-tczew> Laney: why are you not yet added to DMB team on LP?
<Laney> don't know. ask persia.
<persia> Because I suck.
<persia> It's absolutely the next thing on my list.
<alucardni> guys it's ok to add Build Depends when updating a package?
<persia> alucardni: If they are required, certainly
<alucardni> persia: without them, the updated package did not build in pbuilder
<ari-tczew> bdrung: could you help in reduce sponsors queue before 24th?
<ari-tczew> hggdh: and last issue: 1) Please use revision: (0.4.1-1ubuntu0.1) lucid-proposed;
<ari-tczew> hggdh: you used -updates, I asked for -proposed
<hggdh> ari-tczew: done, thank you and sorry
<ari-tczew> hggdh: n
<ari-tczew> np
<jploz> Hello, what is the current status of the sponsor queue?
<ari-tczew> jploz: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/sponsoring/index.html
<jploz> ari-tczew: yes, that is the current queue. I wonder what is the state of current activity regarding the queue? Does anybody process sponsor requests, currently?
<ari-tczew> jploz: if someone has got time, yes
<ari-tczew> jploz: if you really want something get into natty as soon as possible, ask here on #ubuntu-devel
<ari-tczew> s/here on/here or
<jploz> ari-tczew: why? I thought MOTU is responsible for universe and my package is in universe?
<ari-tczew> jploz: yes, MOTU is responsible for universe/multiverse, but we are volunteers and we work when we have free time.
<ari-tczew> jploz: anyway, I didn't see your question for sponsor yet.
<jploz> actually, the request in question is from 2011-02-15, package sbackup, last comment by peer.loz. I only ask here because last time it took just a few hours and I began to ask myself whether i've missed something. if anything is ok and there is just a lack of resources, no problem. I completely understand.
<ari-tczew> jploz: join #ubuntu-devel, look on the topic who is patch pilot right now and ask him for review giving a link to branch or bug
<jploz> ari-tczew: ok, many thanks for your help.
<ari-tczew> jploz: You're welcome.
<bdrung> ari-tczew: i have processed all remaining sync and merge requests
<ari-tczew> bdrung: yay, nice! it's appreciated. have you got time for review upgrade requests as well?
<bdrung> ari-tczew: are there requests for main?
<ari-tczew> bdrung: yes
<ari-tczew> bdrung: e.g. bug 720905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 720905 in gnupg (Ubuntu) "[Merge] gnupg 1.4.11-3 from debian (unstable)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720905
<bdrung> ari-tczew: hm, it wasn't detected as merge
<ari-tczew> bdrung: maybe due to bzr branch
<bdrung> ari-tczew: no, because "[Merge]" was used instead of "Merge"
<ari-tczew> bdrung: also jploz asked some minutes ago for review bug 719264
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 719264 in sbackup (Ubuntu) "New upstream release 0.11.4" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719264
<arand> When I have a src package that splits into multiple packages, is that the cause for DESTDIR to become ~/pkgsrc/debian/_tmp_/usr/games ? I'm asking because whe I try to build it returns cp: ...No such file or directory
<bdrung> the sponsor overview should use a regular expression instead of "word in title"
<ari-tczew> bdrung: I sent a mail to dholbach that patch pilots without upload rights are not efficient.
<arand> It doesn't feel right to define that directory in debian/dirs, or should I?
<micahg> ari-tczew: the goal of the patch pilot isn't just sponsorship
<bdrung> ari-tczew: they are valuable even without upload rights
<bdrung> arand: DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp for packages with multiples binary packages
<ari-tczew> micahg, bdrung: from economical point of view, effective is review + sponsorship
<ari-tczew> for the same costs
<bdrung> ari-tczew: you forget the learning effect
<ari-tczew> bdrung: the best learning effect is contributing, 4 hours per month is too small to get a big knowledge about flow of work
<arand> Ok, I have a package which initially used "cp game ../bin/" in it's makefile, and I've used quilt to set it to "cp $(DESTDIR)/usr/games/game" but I obviously need to make it general, what's the normal thing to do in a makefile like this
<bdrung> arand: before the copy command, you need to create the directory (mkdir -p <dir>)
<arand> So I should patch the source Makefile to create them? I though that seemed a bit odd..
<bdrung> arand: yes (and then send the patch to upstream)
<bdrung> arand: you should patch Makefile.am or Makefile.in (if they are present)
<ari-tczew> before patching please check whether there is a patch system by command 'what-patch'
<arand> Nope, just Makefile, and the source is setup in this way to easily allow for in-place recompiling of binary, it doesn't do system installation as far as I can tell
<Laney> use install
<bdrung> arand: ^ while you are patching the makefile, replace "cp" with "install"
<Laney> you can use -D to create the directory too
<arand> cool
<arand> Now I'm just trying to figure out how to do the menu item, and why for some reason an .desktop file refuses to run a binary which runs fine if ececuted otherwise...
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-22
<psusi> what the heck is this about? dpkg-source: error: cannot read gparted-0.7.0.orig.Q9tt6R/debian/patches/enable-libparted-dmraid-2.patch: No such file or directory
<psusi> of course it isn't in the original tarball; it's a new quilt patch I just added!
<psusi> hrm... it happens when I use bzr bd, but not when I run debuild directly... odd
<RAOF> psusi: Have you bzr added that patch?
<psusi> DOH!
<psusi> ;)
<psusi> shoot... if I bzr uncommit, how can I find the dangling commit and restore it?
<RAOF> “bzr heads”, from memory.
<psusi> ahh, good one
<psusi> whew... SO glad I got this book on autotools finally
<psusi> I never would have figured this one out without it...
<arand> I'm using git to package an application, and for some reason when I run git-buildpackage it gets the idea to put the .xpm file in debian/ out in the source directory and treat it as though I changed the original source, I don't get why?
<Rhonda> arand: Can you give the clone URL for inspection?
<wejaeger> Hey, anyone up for reviewing l2tp-ipsec-vpn? It's a little applet to configure and manage L2TP IPsec VPN connections. I've just uploaded a new candidate. http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/l2tp-ipsec-vpn
<mok0> wejaeger: I'll bite
<mok0> wejaeger: ah you never had a review before?
<wejaeger> mok0: no I never had a review before
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> wejaeger: just gave you a review
<wejaeger> micahg: thanks so much, I'm going to have a look at it right now
<udienz> ari-tczew, Thanks!
<ari-tczew> udienz: You're welcome.
<udienz> ari-tczew, i got some problem while merging erlang
<ari-tczew> udienz: yes?
<udienz> seems like i must look at configure.ac
<ari-tczew> udienz: IIRC there is only delta related to d/control
<udienz> ari-tczew, the problem is when i declared LIBS in configure.ac, LIBS value not appear while compiling
<ari-tczew> udienz: couldn't you do it in Makefile?
<udienz> ari-tczew, i change in Makefile but i got nothing, LIBS value still origin
<udienz> same like zabbix
<udienz> i can build in local (using dpkg-buildpackage)
<ari-tczew> udienz: ask doko maybe he has got a solution
<udienz> ari-tczew, ah.. okay
<ari-tczew> kees: ping
<kees> ari-tczew: hello
<ari-tczew> kees: hi! nvclock landed in unstable today. are you able to get it till FeatureFreeze?
<kees> ari-tczew: should be able to. I was going to work through your latest email list in a few hours.
<ari-tczew> kees: shortly: openssl has to be uploaded (CVE fix), I'll attach a debdiff for nvclock, but mtdev is to consider, not especially needed.
<arand> Rhonda: I'm afraid I don't have a good way to setup public git access to it.. Anyways I think the issue is gone. I'm uploading the the package to https://edge.launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/redeclipse and I'm happy for any critique if you have time.
<Rhonda> arand: There are enough services/sites that offer public git access. If any you can just copy over the .git directory
<webdevbyjoss> highvoltage, guys
<webdevbyjoss> anyone?
<highvoltage> hey
<webdevbyjoss> hi
<webdevbyjoss> I have latest Ubuntu 10.10 with all the update and experiencing ugly UTF-8 related bug from the old "zend-framework" package that is available from repository. This bug was fixed in the release couple month ago and after that we already had couple releases of zend framework - but no any updates in ubuntu repository available, it still has that old package
<webdevbyjoss> in repository we have "zend-framework" 1.10.8...
<webdevbyjoss> but since that time there were a bunch of bugfix releases
<webdevbyjoss> 1.11.0,  1.11.1, 1.11.2, and latest bugfix release  1.11.3
<webdevbyjoss> sure I've updated everything manually but asking if that possible to have an update of packages available in repository ?
<arand> Rhonda: Hmm, as far as that odd file goes it seems I was just *doing it wrong* :/
<webdevbyjoss> anyone?
<webdevbyjoss> I can help if any contribution required in order to upgrade these packages
<hakermania> micahg: Thanks for the review, a new package has been uploaded. =)
<webdevbyjoss> hi
<hakermania> webdevbyjoss: hi
<webdevbyjoss> hakermania: "zend-framework" package in repository is very old.  we have "zend-framework" 1.10.8 but since that time there were a bunch of bugfix releases like 1.11.0,  1.11.1, 1.11.2, and latest bugfix release  1.11.3
<webdevbyjoss> this old version has a bug that affects me so i'm just curious is that possible to update repository package to the latest bugfix release available?
<hakermania> webdevbyjoss: I can't help you, I'm not experienced enough for these things. Currently I am trying to upload my 1st program to Ubuntu, so...
<webdevbyjoss> congratulations!
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: bug 722582 nothing to sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 722582 in glibmm2.4 (Ubuntu) "Update to 2.27.94" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722582
<micahg> webdevbyjoss: there's a zend-framework PPA: https://launchpad.net/~zend-framework/+archive/ppa
<webdevbyjoss> micahg: oh!! thanks!
<hakermania> micahg: Thx, again. 16 days without a review was quite embarrasing!
<micahg> hakermania: no problem, will try to take another look later this evening
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: fixed, for some reason bzr didn't link branch to the report.
<hakermania> micahg: Nice!
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I suggest to ask mcasadevall tomorrow for sponsorship.
<ari-tczew> he is familiar with gnome stuff
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: Sebastien will do it once he gets bored with me reminding him about it.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I'm amazed that he didn't tell you ask patch pilot...
<NCommander> ari-tczew: I'm mcasadevall, what do you need sponsored?
<ari-tczew> NCommander: not me, kklimonda, but he preffer to seb128 :P
<kklimonda> meh, I don't really care who does that. NCommander, if you are interested there are three packages that need sponsoring: bug 722582, bug 718412 and bug 715137
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 722582 in glibmm2.4 (Ubuntu) "Update to 2.27.94" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 718412 in pangomm (Ubuntu) "Update to 2.27.1" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718412
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 715137 in gtkmm2.4 (Ubuntu) "Update gtkmm to 2.24.0" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715137
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-23
<MTecknology> If something is released under the GNU GPLv3 license.. then you are legally able to rebrand, change the source, and redistribute the code however you see fit under the new name provided there's proper mention of the original source; right?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to reach the original author of something but it looks like it might not wind up being possible and I'm just wanting to make sure I at least have that much right..
<RAOF> MTecknology: As long as you distribute the derivative work under a the GPLv3 you're golden.
<MTecknology> RAOF: nice; thanks :)
<MTecknology> I figure I'll wait another week or so to make contact; but for <200 lines any longer seems a bit excessive
<RAOF> IIUC you could also distribute a derived work under a GPLv3 compatible licence, too.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> will sun java 6 update 24 available in 8.04 ?
<micahg> kaushal: yes, it will be
<kaushal> is there a wiki for it ?
<micahg> kaushal: no, let me see if the bug is public so you can subscribe to it, it's in progress though
<kaushal> sure
<micahg> kaushal: bug 716889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716889 in Bazaar "bzr 2.3.0 does not report network traffic in .bzr.log (dup-of: 713258)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716889
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713258 in Bazaar "-Dbytes not seeing total bytes transferred" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713258
<micahg> oops
<micahg> kaushal: bug 716689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716689 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu Karmic) "Security Alert For CVE-2010-4476 Released" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716689
<kaushal> micahg: how did you quickly searched the Bug #716689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716689 in sun-java6 (Ubuntu Karmic) "Security Alert For CVE-2010-4476 Released" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716689
<micahg> kaushal: I gave up on searching, I went to the sun-java6 package and sorted by newest
<kaushal> micahg: where exactly ?
<kaushal> is it in launchpad ?
<micahg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6
<kaushal> micahg: Thanks
<kaushal> micahg: any ETA when it is going to be included in 8.04 ?
<micahg> kaushal: no, I just know it's in progress
<kaushal> oh ok
<kim0> Hi, does the following imply an import error? http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/qemu-kvm.html
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> dholbach: morning :)
<dholbach> hi kim0
<kim0> dholbach: was just asking .. does the following imply an import error? http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/qemu-kvm.html
<dholbach> it very much looks like it
<dholbach> james_w would know
<kim0> cool, whoever knows ping me if I should fire a bug
<c2tarun> Can anyone please give me link to some ftbfs bugs to work on. Thanks
<geser> c2tarun: current FTBFS are listed on http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/ftbfs/
<geser> c2tarun: you might also want to look at http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi Those are FTBFS from a archive rebuild done in January (you might need to check if it still happens when you try to rebuild those packages before you start fixing them)
<Rhonda> Is it common that launchpad sends reject mails for PPA uploads to the Debian developers of the packages?
<Rhonda> Anyone knows Alex Sergeyev and wether they are using IRC?
<geser> Rhonda: try #launchpad for the mail question
<geser> as he uses a PPA, he has a LP account and should be found with https://launchpad.net/people
<geser> https://launchpad.net/~alex-sergeyev has no IRC information, so I guess not
<tumbleweed> bdrung: care to do another u-d-t upload? (or should I add myself to uploaders and do it)?
<c_korn> any news about the libevent transition ?
<kklimonda> c_korn: after pushback from the server folks, it has been postponed to natty.
<c_korn> hm, ok.
<kklimonda> and by natty I meant natty+1 :)
<Rhonda> geser: Ah, thanks. :)
<c_korn> yeah, I already feared that
<c2tarun> can anyone help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/571086/
<kklimonda> c_korn: fortunately all the work you've done won't be lost - I'll forward most of what we've done to Debian and hopefully we'll be able to do the migration with them. (they obviously can do it to experimental)
<kklimonda> the current plan is to start doing this as soon as we can, after o archives are open.
<TeTeT> c2tarun: did you try to add libX11.so.6 (-lX11) to the linker?
<c_korn> kklimonda: ok, good to know. I think for transmission it means to be statically linked to libevent 2. or won't the new version be in natty either ?
<james_w> kim0, please file a bug against the 'udd' project in Launchpad if that is blocking you
<kklimonda> c_korn: no, the security team have advised against statically linking with libevent2 so we've already decided (and by "we" I mean me ;)) to keep transmission at 2.13 and backport few easy fixes from 2.2x
<c2tarun> TeTeT: Dont know how to do that :( sorry Can you please tell.
<TeTeT> c2tarun: I'm guessing here, but did you run a 'make' to get this output? If so, try $ LDFLAGS="-lX11" make
<c2tarun> TeTeT: it tried debuild -b and I got this error
<TeTeT> c2tarun: what package, what Ubuntu version?
<c2tarun> TeTeT: glest I downloaded it from archive
<c2tarun> TeTeT: by apt-get source
<TeTeT> c2tarun: lsb_release -c?
<c2tarun> TeTeT: natty
<TeTeT> c2tarun: let me boot my Natty desktop, maybe I can reproduce it
<c2tarun> TeTeT: sure I'll wait :)
<bdrung> tumbleweed: are you DD?
<tumbleweed> bdrung: yes
<bdrung> tumbleweed: if you want, you can add yourself to uploaders and do the upload
<tumbleweed> bdrung: thanks, I will
<c_korn> kklimonda: ok, so be it
<kklimonda> c_korn: sorry for not telling you, I thought you were in the loop - there were so many various emails CC'ed when the discussion went to the ML that I didn't bother to check.
<geser> TeTeT: LDFLAGS aren't the right place for "-l..."
<TeTeT> geser: where would they go? I thought it's the easiest place to check if it fixes the compile problem
<geser> check the Makefile if it uses LIBS (or something similar) and add it there
<c2tarun> geser, TeTeT: are you guys discussing on my error?
<geser> adding -l... to LDFLAGS won't work in natty as the ordering is important with "ld --as-needed" and LDFLAGS are used at the beginning of the linker call while the libs should come last (after the object files using them)
<geser> c2tarun: yes
<geser> sort of
<c2tarun> geser: ok sorry to ask this, but can you please tell me why I am getting this error? I mean is something missing or something like that?
<TeTeT> geser: ah, I see. meantime I downloaded this glest thing and checked it. It uses autoconf with a configure.ac. I added -lX11 to the libs when X is detected
<geser> TeTeT: yes, that's the best way to fix it (and guide c2tarun through it so he learns how to fix the next package himself)
<geser> c2tarun: yes, a library is missing in the linker call
<c2tarun> ok I guess libX11.so.6 library is missing
<c_korn> kklimonda: it's ok. was a bad time for transmission to change to libevent2 in regard to the natty release schedule
<c2tarun> TeTeT: ping
<TeTeT> c2tarun: please take a look at glest-3.2.2/mk/linux/configure.ac
<TeTeT> c2tarun: still around, just built your package
<kklimonda> c_korn: yes, it is unfortunately the case that Transmission's release schedule is completely out of sync with Ubuntu :)
<c2tarun> TeTeT: ok I am looking at configure.ac
<TeTeT> c2tarun: in this configure.ac there is a check for operating system section. Check the line with AC_DEFINE([X11_AVAILABLE])
<kklimonda> c_korn: in this case they were really hyped about new features and performance gains that the new libevent was going to get them. They were preparing for this migration for months, if not years. Also, libevent 2 was supposed to be API compatible with 1.4.x - now we know it's not exactly the case after all. :)
<kklimonda> s/to get/to give/
<c2tarun> TeTeT: I got the line, is it the line in which available spelling is wrong?
<TeTeT> c2tarun: yes, that's the one. On the next line I would add the missing -lX11 to LIBS, though there are possibly more appropriate places
<c2tarun> TeTeT: can you please pastebin your check for operating system section?
<TeTeT> c2tarun: on that next line write, with appropriate indenting, LIBS="$LIBS -lX11"
<TeTeT> c2tarun: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571104/
<c2tarun> TeTeT: ok, done. now?
<TeTeT> c2tarun: try the debuild -b again
<ari-tczew> kees: around?
<c2tarun> TeTeT: ok, its building I got few questions. How do you know which file to change?
<TeTeT> c2tarun: very good question. To get from a source file or source directories to a binary executable and assorted libs, one has to compile the source
<TeTeT> c2tarun: the compilation is best done in an automated way, as doing it manually would result in many differently built binaries
<TeTeT> c2tarun: for the purpose of automating the compilation, Makefiles are there. So I first checked if I find any Makefile in your package
<TeTeT> c2tarun: there was none, which told me that there's most likely another system creating the Makefiles
<TeTeT> c2tarun: so I checked the directory names and saw 'mk' which sounds familiar to Make, but it was a pure guess
<TeTeT> in mk I found linux, in which the autogen.sh and configure.ac files were to be found
<c2tarun> TeTeT: ok, and how to figure out what to add? I mean all we knew the name of the library missing libX11.so.6 (I dont know shell scripting very well)
<TeTeT> c2tarun: so there's another system called 'autoconf' that can create Makefiles and alike on the fly
<TeTeT> c2tarun: the configure.ac is a template file for this system, and it is a good place for a library definition
<TeTeT> c2tarun: there might have also been Makefile.in or alike, which might be good candidates as well. Luckily there were not many to choose from
<c2tarun> TeTeT: got it, how to figure out what to add? I mean all we knew the name of the library missing libX11.so.6 (I dont know shell scripting very well)
<TeTeT> c2tarun: hmm, I looked in configure.ac and checked what's the easiest way to add a library
<TeTeT> c2tarun: in the 'Check for operating system' it states ;LIBS="$LIBS -lwsock32" for windows, so I merely used this line and copied it at the right place
<c2tarun> TeTeT: wow.... :) that's smart. Do you think I should learn shell scripting before trying to go for ftbfs bugs?
<TeTeT> c2tarun: well, it's not even a shell script, it's a template file for autoconfigure. I guess getting some experience with building from source by yourself would be best
<c2tarun> TeTeT: ok, now since the package built succesfully, should I file a FTBFS bug on LP and upload the fix? or do i have to create a patch for the changes made?
<TeTeT> c2tarun: I would start with filing the FTBFS bug, then upload the change configure.ac, then create a new package with your fix and upload the debdiff
<c2tarun> TeTeT: no patches for the change in configure.ac?
<geser> c2tarun: some scripting knowledge doesn't hurt, but you don't need to master it. In most cases it's enough when you understand what the script does and has enough scripting knowledge to extend it with those "patterns" you see used in the file you look at
<TeTeT> c2tarun: let me check if the package uses a patch system
<c2tarun> TeTeT: yup there are few
<TeTeT> c2tarun: you can use 'edit-patch' then to create a patch for the configure.ac. For this I would cp the new configure.ac to some safe place. Then extract the sources again, enter the dir, call 'edit-patch libX11'
<TeTeT> c2tarun: cp the saved configure.ac to mk/linux/configure.ac, exit, write down your change in the Changelog
<TeTeT> c2tarun: then do a 'debuild -S' and you get a new source package
<c2tarun> TeTeT: ok, I am going to try it. This package is not following the 3.0 quilt patching system. using that system is easy. is it worth to convert it to 3.0 quilt?
<TeTeT> c2tarun: I have no idea about that, I just use the patch system that comes with a package. I'm myself far from being an experienced packager, btw
<kklimonda> c2tarun: if the package comes from debian (even if we modify it for some reason) then we try to avoid adding an unnecessary delta.
<c2tarun> kklimonda: This package came from debian but I think their it built succesfully, so I think I should drop the idea of changing it to 3.0 quilt and for change in configure.ac I create a patch with some name and in changelog I'll mention that added a patch to fix FTBFS in ubuntu?
<kklimonda> c2tarun: yes, don't change the source format, add patch instead - if debian packages already uses some patch system, use the same one, if it doesn't use any you.. I actually don't know what the final decision was about it, I do remember disagreeing with micahg about this case, his opinion was, afair, that you should apply the patch directly to the source, and not add any patch system.
<TeTeT> c2tarun: afaik Debian should be interested in the patch against the FTBFS as well
<kklimonda> yes, especially now, after the Freeze is over
<Laney> persia: Can you approve my (and the others, presumably) membership to the DMB list?
<kklimonda> Laney: the next dmb meeting is this monday?
<Laney> don't know
<Laney> This is something we need to figure out. :-)
<kklimonda> ah, good to know :)
<TeTeT> I'm running into a problem with the opensc 0.12.0 package I created yesterday. It seems to work fine on Lucid, but when I d/l on Natty and try to build a source package, I get an error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571140/
<TeTeT> any pointers on what's going wrong? Or rather, how would I add the orig.tar.gz file in that case?
<ari-tczew> TeTeT: dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found
<TeTeT> ari-tczew: how would I fix that? If I download the orig.tar.gz and rename it accordingly, dpkg -S will work, but when I place it in a PPA I get the error that it is still missing, as it is not uploaded to it
<TeTeT> I suspect I broke the package when copying debian from 0.11.13 to 0.12.0, but have no idea how
<ari-tczew> TeTeT: what's filename of tarball right now?
<TeTeT> ari-tczew: there's only opensc_0.12.0-0ubuntu0~tetet3.tar.bz2
<ari-tczew> pretty wrong
<ari-tczew> TeTeT: try opensc_0.12.0.orig.tar.bz2
<ari-tczew> the source directory of opensc should be called opensc-0.12.0
<TeTeT> ari-tczew: thanks, using the right packagename and then calling debuild -sa -S seems to add the orig.tar.gz to the PPA upload. Now I hope that it will be accepted ;)
<TeTeT> cheers, it built for Natty, thanks again ari-tczew
<ari-tczew> TeTeT: You're welcome.
<bencer_> hi all, i've prepared updated packages for libebox and ebox-* which i'm uploading to my ppa, which should be the procedure to request their inclusion in natty?
<micahg> hakermania: was there any change in the last upload?
<hakermania> micahg: Yes, I added the linking to QDBus libs (QT += dbus in the .pro file)
<micahg> hakermania: yes, but I don't see a patch
<hakermania> micahg: I just uploaded a full new package, I didn't patched the old one.
<micahg> hakermania: we generally don't patch the upstream code directly unless it's an import from Debian w/out a patch system
<hakermania> micahg: Sorry, i'm currently learning all these tricks... Should I do some action right now?
<micahg> hakermania: source format  should've created a patch
<micahg> source format 3
<hakermania> micahg: I'm confused... What should I do now? i did so many changes in the previous uploaded packages and I uploaded no patch... Why should I have a patch now??
<micahg> hakermania: I'm not sure what you did, the .orig.tar.gz shouldn't change, any patches should be in the .debian.tar.gz through a patch
<hakermania> micahg: Can you guide me through this?
<micahg> hakermania: when you run debuild -S -sa on the package it should create a patch in debian/patches with any changes to the source
<hakermania> I'll try it right now.
<hakermania> micahg: So, I have a built source, and, when I fix everything I want to, I'll run debuild -S -sa  in THE SAME source and it will generate a patch?
<micahg> hakermania: in theory if the clean rules are correct
<hakermania> micahg: OK
<micahg> hakermania: otherwise, if you get other changes in there, you can override the clean in debian/rules (currently not there)
<hakermania> micahg: Ok, some patches seem to be added... Question: Is the .deb file updated?
<micahg> hakermania: what do you mean?
<hakermania> When I build my package manually there is a orig.tar.gz, a .dsc, a DEB package and some other files generated. Is the DEB package updated after making the changes to the old source and running debuild -S -sa ?
<micahg> hakermania: no, that's a binary build, not a source build
<micahg> debuild -S -sa is a source build which is what we use to upload
<hakermania> Can I do something so as to update the DEB file as well (so as to have it available for my own purposes)
<micahg> (or -sd if the tarball is in the archive)
<micahg> hakermania: you have to run a binary build
<hakermania> micahg: OK, now, in the old source there is the .deb file (from the binary build), and now I run the source build but the DEB package is still there. If I upload to REVu now, will the DEB file be uploaded?
<micahg> hakermania: no, only source uploads are accepted (so you have to upload the source.changes file
<hakermania> micahg: Ok, done. the new package has been uploaded, hopefully with the right procedure :)
<micahg> hakermania: ok, will look in a bit
<hakermania> micahg: I get this warning on REVU: "Warning! This package could not be extracted; there's no browsable     directory for it on REVU." ??
<micahg> hakermania: ok, so now you have this: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/report.py/diff?upid1=8989&upid2=8992, so that patch seems to have multiple things in it, would it be possible to split the patch into the separate things it does and then add appropriate descriptions?
<hakermania> micahg: How do I split a patch?
<hakermania> micahg: Do you mean I should update the changelog?
<micahg> hakermania: I take it back, it seems all the changes were for the numeric to bool state change
<hakermania> micahg: Exactly.
<micahg> hakermania: so you can edit that patch now in debian/patches/debian-changes-1.0-0ubuntu1, and give it an appropriate description and link to where you upstreamed these changed
<micahg> *changes
<alucardni> Can anyone please take a look at the files I uploaded to LP #682461 ???
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 682461 in logjam (Ubuntu) "Version upgrade available, please update in repo" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682461
<hakermania> micahg: Thanks for the help. The description will be INSIDE the debian-changes-1.0-0ubuntu1, between the lines? Should I use a specific format for the description? What do you mean "link to where you upstreamed the changes"? Should I link to REVU? Sourceforge?
<cdbs> hakermania: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<cdbs> hakermania: it would be at the beginning of the patch, before anything else already there
<hakermania> cdbs, micahg: Thanks. Will read it. Should I redo a source build and upload to REVU after this?
<cdbs> hakermania: yes, after every change, you should debuild -S again and upload to revu again
 * cdbs g2g
<micahg> alucardni: I'm piloting in a bit, I'll take a look then
<alucardni> micahg: ok, thank you
<hakermania> cdbs: what is <url of original patch> ?
<paultag> hakermania: if you got a patch from somewhere
<paultag> it's nice to note it in the headers
<hakermania> paultag: What if I made it myself ?
<paultag> but if it's created by you for the package it's self, it might not matter
<paultag> hakermania: just leave it out, no problem
<hakermania> paultag: Should I leave out the bug reports, if are non-existent?
<paultag> hakermania: yes :)
<hakermania> ok thx
<paultag> hakermania: none of that is "required", it's meta data on the patch, it's nice to have (and be sure to fill out all you have)
<hakermania> paultag: the "Reviewed-By:" field am I supposed to fill it myself? How can I guess who will approve or not the patch??  Or, as the project's developer I have the right to approve it?
<paultag> hakermania: there's no sense in reviewing a patch you made yourself. That'd be added if you sent me that patch for my package, and I decided to include it
<paultag> hakermania: be minimal :)
<paultag> (but complete)
<hakermania> paultag: As far as possible :D
<hakermania> paultag: What about the Forwarded: field?
<paultag> hakermania: that's if you forwarded the patch upstream
<hakermania> I'm left only with the Description, Author and Last-Update fields :-(. Is this normal/enough?
<paultag> hakermania: yup! :)
<hakermania> paultag: Nice
<paultag> hakermania: usually I just have my name / description / forwarded if I need it
<paultag> descriptions are the most important ones to maintain
<hakermania> micahg: New upload.
<hakermania> paultag: Unimportant description in my case, only changed numeric to boolean values, as some functions had better take true/false than 1/0
<paultag> hakermania: it'd be good to explain why -- was it because of style, a platform's defaults, logical error, what? :)
<paultag> hakermania: see, I should be able to glance at the patch and understand why it's needed rather then "thinking"
<hakermania> paultag: It is a fact that it is considered bad style in C++ (in C you do not have a type bool, so 0/1 is ok there).
<paultag> hakermania: so explain it -- the patch can look like pure C if you don't take care to look into it :)
<paultag> hakermania: that was a perfect description right there
<hakermania> pautag: No way, Qt libraries are everywhere. Anyway, will look into it again.
<hakermania> micahg: Wait a sec for another pakcgae
<paultag> Ah, righto :)
<hakermania> paultag: I write all the fields etc, but then, when I build through debuild -S -sa all are gone, the meta data go to the previous format, like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571276/
<paultag> hakermania: cat the patch, is it there?
<hakermania> paultag: I have to remake it. Please w8
<paultag> hakermania: try removing the old built files up top. I have no idea how debuild handles that stuff, but I use dpkg-buildpackage -S
<hakermania> paultag: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571280/ :(
<paultag> hakermania: humm, I have no idea. I've never had an issue like that, might want to ask one of the MOTU around :)
<hakermania> micahg, cdbs: What do you say about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571280/ ? I am making a description of the patch, then I rebuild the package (source build) and the package has turned into its previous format....?
<micahg> hakermania: you should rename the patch once you're done with it
<micahg> hakermania: and update debian/patches/series with the new name
<nonix4> Hmm... to report a bug of firefox refusing to connect to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ and https://bugs.launchpad.net./ (in different ways), guess I should use another browser to file the bug?
<micahg> nonix4: do you want to hop in #ubuntu-mozillateam to discuss?
<nonix4> 'k
<hakermania> micahg: can a patch have uppercase letters?
<micahg> hakermania: I think most are lower case
<micahg> hakermania: but yes, if needed
<hakermania> micahg: new package uploaded
<micahg> hakermania: I get e-mailed every time you upload a new version ;)
<hakermania> micahg: I know xD
<falktx> hey there
<falktx> i'm having lots of issues building packages on natty
<falktx> afaik, natty has a kinda broken GCC
<falktx> how do I force a package to build with an old GCC version?
<micahg> falktx: for the archive or personally?
<falktx> PPA
<falktx> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64352449/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.non-sequencer_1.9.3%2Bgit20100103-0ubuntu2~natty3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<micahg> falktx: we're going to be dropping gcc-4.1 and gcc-4.3 most likely, so we'll just have 3.3, 4.4, and 4.5
<falktx> that will be great
<falktx> micahg: when should that happen?
<micahg> idk, hopefully before beta
 * micahg keeps forgetting to file the metabugs
<falktx> micahg: so I shouldn't worry about this much, i guess, right?
<micahg> falktx: well, you can try to fix the issues...
<falktx> i'm trying
<falktx> some are just additional link libraries, others are quite complex
<micahg> falktx: well, I don't know offhand how to switch compiler versions, hopefully someone else can jump in here
<falktx> i think they did it for Qt
<falktx> so far, i added gcc-4.4 to build depends, and in debian/rules 'export CXX=g++-4.4'
<m4n1sh> cdbs: ping
<m4n1sh> when I upload a new version of my package, LP rejects it saying the orig file is already present
<m4n1sh> what do I need to do
<m4n1sh> I am using debuild without -us
<m4n1sh> but .dsc file still shows the entry of the orig file
<m4n1sh> 3f7c7a8b999b443fe2f39a2f080c443a 88313 zeitgeist-sharp_0.1.1.0.orig.tar.gz
<bdrung> m4n1sh: to not include the orig file you need to use '-sd'
<m4n1sh> bdrung: thanks. trying
<m4n1sh> I ran this command
<m4n1sh> git buildpackage -S -sd --git-export-dir=../build-area --git-keyid=9E6622AB
<m4n1sh> and in .dsc file getting
<m4n1sh> Files:
<m4n1sh>  3f7c7a8b999b443fe2f39a2f080c443a 88313 zeitgeist-sharp_0.1.1.0.orig.tar.gz
<m4n1sh>  4406fa6444a3774dc26aae4f84951231 2892 zeitgeist-sharp_0.1.1.0-2ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa4.debian.tar.gz
<cdbs> wierd
<cdbs> wait, DSC will mention the hash, I suppose?
<cdbs> in both cases
<m4n1sh> yes
<m4n1sh> which file mentions which files have to be uploaded?
<m4n1sh> .changes?
<m4n1sh> right?
<bdrung> m4n1sh: .changes
<cdbs> m4n1sh: yes
<m4n1sh> Files:
<m4n1sh>  23cf98b7d2d552617c348982eceaa41a 2036 cli-mono optional zeitgeist-sharp_0.1.1.0-2ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa4.dsc
<m4n1sh>  b5eff7b685b0d4ba90641b89a89d99b1 2895 cli-mono optional zeitgeist-sharp_0.1.1.0-2ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa4.debian.tar.gz
<m4n1sh> yes
<m4n1sh> I think none
<m4n1sh> it isnt there
<cdbs> m4n1sh: I guess the problem is that the checksums are different, of the one on the repo and the one on your system
<bdrung> so it won't be uploaded
<cdbs> m4n1sh: did you repackage the tarball?
<m4n1sh> cdbs: nope
<cdbs> m4n1sh: try uploading then
<m4n1sh> I am just making changes in debian/ directories
<cdbs> that's good
<cdbs> okay, /me g2g, sorry
<m4n1sh> bdrung: actually it used to get uploaded and then get rejected
<m4n1sh> sure
<m4n1sh> gn
<bdrung> m4n1sh: check the hash sums
<m4n1sh> if the one incoming and the old one have different checksums then the upload is rejected?
<bdrung> yes
<bdrung> existing tarballs can't be replaced by new ones
<m4n1sh> thanks
<hakermania> micahg: Found any other problem with my package?
 * micahg checks
 * hakermania says thanks...
<hakermania> Good night all.
<ricotz> hello could someone second this package upload http://people.ubuntu.com/~ricotz/dockmanager/
<ricotz> micahg, ^
<micahg> ricotz: I'm #1 :0
<micahg> ricotz: or rather, I"m looking at it now
<ricotz> siretart, could you take a look? ^
<ricotz> gilir_, are you around?
<ricotz> RainCT, hello
<gilir_> ricotz, yes, but busy, maybe I can look at it later
<ricotz> gilir_, it is dockmanager ;)
<micahg> ricotz: you have some lintian errors on the binary build
<ricotz> micahg, what errors?
<micahg> ricotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571398/
<ricotz> micahg, i built it in a natty pbuilder without errors
<micahg> ricotz: sorry, meant warnings
<ricotz> micahg, ok, didnt ran it in pedantic, but i thought XB-Python-Version would be sufficient
 * micahg doesn't know
<micahg> ricotz: if it is, you'll need someone who knows python to advocate the package then
<RAOF_> ricotz: You might want to set the environment variable that will prevent gconf from trying to install the schemas in the chroot, and spewing a huge warning.
<micahg> ScottK: did we make it to be able to upload to -backports after FF to be copied to the o release when ready?
<ricotz> RAOF, you mean in the packaging? how can i do this?
<RAOF> ricotz: export GCONF_DISABLE_MAKEFILE_SCHEMA_INSTALL=1
<RAOF> ricotz: Also, dockmanager seems to have incorrect Depends:; why does it depend on python-mpd and python-mutagen, but only Recommend zeitgeist, and why is there no python dependency?
<ricotz> RAOF, python-mpd and mutagen is need for some mediaplayer helper
<RAOF> And zeitgeist isnt'?
<RAOF> And they *all* require python :)
<ricotz> RAOF, actually i dont wanted to hard depend on zeitgeist, but right that is no a good idea
<ricotz> RAOF, i though XB-Python-Version is enough
<RAOF> No; you also need a ${python:Depends} there, although I don't think it'll be populated because you've explicitly excluded the scripts directory from dh_py*'s search.
<ricotz> RAOF, ok
<ricotz> i am fixing it
<RAOF> Also, you're not spelling D-Bus consistently
<RAOF> Although colour that a nickpick.
<RAOF> And you're missing a manpage for dockmanager-settings.
<micahg> RAOF: I posted the pedantic lintian output above for him :)
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> I don't use pedantic.
<ricotz> :(
<ricotz> RAOF, micahg, would you take a second look
<micahg> ricotz: sure
<ricotz> micahg, thanks
<RAOF> And, finally, is there a Debian ITP for this?
<micahg> or needs-packaging
<ricotz> sorry, there is no bug report or request
<ricotz> currently docky and awn are able to use it
<micahg> ricotz: the python depends are not working
<RAOF> “This package contains dock-independent dbus bindings scripts for”
<ricotz> ok, i there isnt more coming
<ricotz> i am sorry for this pain
<micahg> ricotz: no worries, there's always backports as well, I'd suggest trying to get it in Debian in the meantime
<ricotz> actually it is really needed
<ricotz> micahg, ^
<RAOF> The manpage is a bit malformed; the NAME section should be docmanager
<RAOF> Bah, sorry.
<RAOF> The manpage is a bit malformed; the NAME section should be docmanager \- $DESCRIPTION.
<RAOF> (Replacing $DESCRIPTION with stuff)  lintian -Ii has more details, or I can pastebin the appropriate bit.
<micahg> ricotz: both are in universe, if you make a good use case, you might be able to get a release exception
<micahg> s/use//
<ricotz> micahg, i was hoping after this time we could finish it
<ricotz> RAOF, i have updated it
<ricotz> RAOF, i hope i didnt delay any x update
<RAOF> Nah.  They've already gone through.
<ricotz> RAOF, did you find more errors?
<RAOF> Just running through it again; other things have come up.
<ricotz> thanks
<micahg> RAOF: let me know if it checks out, I'll look it over again as well
<micahg> ricotz: you're still going to need one more ACK
<ricotz> micahg, didnt you said 2?
<micahg> ricotz: yep, but RAOF needs to reapply for MOTU (hint, hint), or go for core-dev
 * ricotz is hoping RAOF will ack it
<ricotz> oh
 * micahg hinted the wrong part of that :-/
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-24
<ricotz> hmm
<ricotz> gilir_, would be great if have some time now
<RAOF> micahg, ricotz: Looks good to me now.
<ricotz> RAOF, thanks
 * micahg verifies again
<ricotz> RAOF, doesnt a sponsor count as motu ;)
<RAOF> I'd count my go as an ACK, as that's the spirit of the policy, but it's micahg's call. :)
<ricotz> that would be great :)
<micahg> ricotz: if it's down to the wire, I'll count it, we still have 18 hrs though
<ricotz> micahg, it still needs a NEW review, so it would be great if you could upload it
<micahg> ricotz: NEW review is fine, anything upload by FF is good
<ricotz> micahg, so please do it :)
<micahg> ricotz: what I was saying was as long as we upload before FF, we're good, I'd still prefer one more ACK, or a DMB member saying that I can count RAOF's ACK
<maco> micahg: email me a link and i'll look when i get home
<micahg> maco: ok, thanks :)
<ricotz> micahg, alright
<ricotz> RAOF, micahg, thank you very much
<micahg> ricotz: you're welcome, in the mean time, could you please file a needs-packaging bug in Ubuntu and close it in the changelog?
<ricotz> maco, that sounds great :)
<ricotz> micahg, ok
<ricotz> micahg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/724040
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 724040 in Ubuntu "[needs packaging] dockmanager" [Undecided,New]
<matttbe> Hello,
<matttbe> With fabounet we are two members of the Cairo-Dock project and we want to update the version of Cairo-Dock in Ubuntu Natty.
<matttbe> There are 2 bugs reports: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo-dock/+bug/723994 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo-dock-plug-ins/+bug/723995
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 723994 in cairo-dock (Ubuntu) "Please update Cairo-Dock to 2.3.0~0rc1 version" [Undecided,New]
<matttbe> Two bzr branches are ready to be merged into ubuntu branches
<matttbe> This is the merge proposal: pour les branches à merger: https://code.launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/ubuntu/natty/cairo-dock/2.3.0-0rc1/+merge/51034
<matttbe> And for our plug-ins: https://code.launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/ubuntu/natty/cairo-dock-plug-ins/2.3.0-0rc1/+merge/51035
<matttbe> so we are just looking for a nice sponsor :)
<matttbe> sorry: This is the merge proposal: this is for the cairo-dock API (cairo-dock core) https://code.launchpad.net/~cairo-dock-team/ubuntu/natty/cairo-dock/2.3.0-0rc1/+merge/51034
<micahg> matttbe: do you think there will be a release before beta 2?
<matttbe> yes sure
<micahg> matttbe: ok, I'll take a look later tonight unless someone beats me to it
<matttbe> micahg: thank you :)
<micahg> matttbe: you're welcome
<matttbe> I also need a second sponsoring for another project: latexila: https://code.launchpad.net/~latexila/ubuntu/natty/latexila/2.0.5/+merge/50544
<matttbe> this is the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/latexila/+bug/722408
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 722408 in latexila (Ubuntu) "Please update LaTeXila to 2.0.5 version" [Undecided,New]
<micahg> matttbe: is there an effort to update these things in Debian as well?
<matttbe> micahg: for Cairo-Dock yes (except that the maintainer want to change some files... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo-dock-plug-ins/+bug/657564) and for LateXila too
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 657564 in cairo-dock-plugins (Debian) "Duplicated package with cairo-dock-plugins (coming from Debian)" [Undecided,In progress]
<matttbe> for latexila, it's just because gsettings-desktop-schemas package is still not available on Debian Unstable.
<matttbe> and the other maintainer want to wait for it on Debian Unstable
<micahg> matttbe: maybe it can be uploaded to experimental then so we can sync :)
<matttbe> yes but I guess it's too late to do that before the FF
<micahg> I'm happy to get the update in before feature freeze, but I think it would be good if we can sync after that
<matttbe> ok but I guess that gsettings-desktop-schemas package will be available on Debian Unstable soon
<micahg> ok, well, we can sync bug-fixes until at least beta 2, and just to sync I probably wouldn't do past beta
<matttbe> ok
<matttbe> but about the sync, will it be a SRU?
<micahg> matttbe: no, just a regular sync as long as it's bug fix
<matttbe> micahg: ok thank you
<micahg> matttbe: you can use requestsync when it's ready in Debian
<matttbe> ok
<matttbe> about Cairo-Dock packages, I hope that its maintainer will update the version just as we want :-/
<matttbe> It's just easier to request a sync and then add a patch for Ubuntu...
<micahg> matttbe: well, we can merge if there's a patch on top of it as long as it's bug fix
<matttbe> ok :)
<psusi> ok, when you close a terminal, all processes on it get a SIGHUP and should die right?
<c2tarun> I am getting this error while building. I checked and -lncurses is linked there in Makefile. Why I am getting this error?
<c2tarun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/571451/ error
<c2tarun> I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/571451/ while building. I checked and -lncurses is linked there in Makefile. Why I am getting this error?
<c2tarun> ping
<gilir_> micahg, if ricotz need another ACK for dockmanager, he have mine :)
<micahg> gilir_: ok, I'll upload in a bit, thanks :)
<c2tarun> micahg: ping
<micahg> c2tarun: I don't have an answer for you :)
<c2tarun> micahg: no prob :)
<micahg> gilir_: did you mean 1.9.2 in your bug for gecko-mediaplayer?
<gilir_> micahg, I mean the 1.9.X in natty, doesn't remember the correct number :)
<micahg> yep, 1.9.2, I saw you did the update to 1.0, does lubuntu actually use gecko-mediaplayer?  (we're dropping xulrunner-1.9.2 from natty before release)
<gilir_> we try to use it :)
<gilir_> natty will only ship xulrunner 2.0 ?
<micahg> gilir_: yes
<micahg> in universe if we're lucky :)
 * micahg will be back in a bit
<ScottK> micahg: Still working on it.  Not yet.
<ScottK> Waiting on a Launchpad change, then I can take the proposal to the tech board.
<micahg> ScottK: ok, let me know if I can help (can't promise)
<ScottK> Will do.
<micahg> and I will try again next cycle for ubuntu-backporters :), just too much on my plate right now :)(
<maco> micahg: i uploaed it already
<micahg> maco: ha, that makes 2 of us then :)
<maco> well damn
<micahg> they'll reject one, it's ok :)
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi micahg
<ricotz> micahg, hi, thanks for uploading :) -- but why is dockmanger in the queue twice now?
<micahg> ricotz: because maco uploaded before me :)
<ricotz> micahg, ok ;)
<kklimonda> ah, good to know :)
<kklimonda> ups..
<kklimonda> good morning
<micahg> tumbleweed: I had the same issue as bug 724054 using a backport from natty
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 724054 in ubuntu-dev-tools (Ubuntu) "[requestsync] ImportError: No module named debian.changelog" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724054
<tumbleweed> micahg: on which release?
<micahg> tumbleweed: maverick
<micahg> ii  python-debian                                   0.1.16ubuntu1
<micahg> that was with 0.117
<tumbleweed> micahg: that import doesn't fail in my maverick chroot
<micahg> tumbleweed: I have locale C still for some reason I think
<micahg> err, maybe not
<micahg> I'm on amd64
<tumbleweed> micahg: grabbing a maverick build from https://launchpad.net/~udt-developers/+archive/daily/+packages works for me (although you need maverick-updates enabled to get a recent enough python)
<micahg> maybe it was a bug in 0.117, I didn't have the problem in 0.116
<tumbleweed> micahg: you will definitly run into "UnboundLocalError: local variable 'ubuntutools' referenced before assignment" in 0.117
<c2tarun> micahg: ping
<Leon-Wallch> micahg: Did you finished checking package Wallch?
<c2tarun> micahg: ping
<micahg> Leon-Wallch: yes, I think everything has been fixed
<Leon-Wallch> micahg: Nice! So are you able to advocate the package?
<micahg> Leon-Wallch: I commented on REVU (I don't have and advocate button for some reason)
<tumbleweed> micahg: you need a revu admin to give you advocation abilities
<Leon-Wallch> tumbleweed: do you know someone that have those advocation abilities?
<tumbleweed> Leon-Wallch: I do, having a look at it now
<tumbleweed> micahg's vote still coutns
<Leon-Wallch> micahg: Thank you for your help!
<micahg> Leon-Wallch: you're welcome
<tumbleweed> Leon-Wallch: do you have any plans to maintain this in Debian?
<Leon-Wallch> tumbleweed: If Debian has Gnome Desktop, why not?
<Laney> that's what I like to hear!
<tumbleweed> um, should those icons really be installed into /usr/share/icons/{gnome,oxygen} ? they look like they belong in hicolor
<tumbleweed> unix:shortcutfiles.extra is scary
<hakermania> tumbleweed: Yes, it is. What do you suggest?
<tumbleweed> that's part of the packaging, probably belongs in debian/rules / debian/install
<hakermania> tumbleweed: Is it wrong to be there?
<tumbleweed> the uptream makefile shouldn't have debian/tmp/$packagename hardcoded into it
<c2tarun> micahg: ping
<tumbleweed> hakermania: it's not wrong, it'll work. But it'll only work in the context of debian packaging
<hakermania> So, should I jsu t copy-paste all the .extras to the debian/rules?
<micahg> c2tarun: pong
<tumbleweed> hakermania: also, errors won't be detected unless you "set -e" near the beginning
<c2tarun> micahg: hi, I need a bit help on bug 724245 you looked on it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 724245 in glest (Ubuntu) "[FTBFS] glest-3.2.2 failed to build on natty machine" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724245
<tumbleweed> hakermania: it can probably be done a lot more efficiently than that by dh_install
<hakermania> tumbleweed: I need a suggestion here. I'm unexperienced.
 * micahg has learned about package review from tumbleweed this morning :)
<micahg> c2tarun: I don't see a comment there
<tumbleweed> micahg: I don't know how strict we should be on new packages, but my debian mentor always found fault in my work :P
<micahg> tumbleweed: even when it was uploaded?
<hakermania> tumbeweed: What should I do with the .extras? Move them to debian/rules and place "set -e" at the start of the rules file?
<c2tarun> micahg: no it was not about the comment. I want to ask about the log. The error there was a gtk warning, so i guess its due to absence of gnome from my pbuilder? (am i right?)
<tumbleweed> micahg: well there are always latent bugs you don't spot
<micahg> c2tarun: idk, I haven't seen the logs
<c2tarun> micahg: you are Micah Gersten? you posted the build-log? isn't it?
<micahg> c2tarun: I think you gave me the wrong bug #
<tumbleweed> hakermania: I'd start by making your upstream buildsystem do a sane install when it's not part of a debian package build. And I don't like that it tries to detect whether it's in a debian build or not
<c2tarun> micahg: oh very sorry bug 719725 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 719725 in medit (Ubuntu) "Newer Version Available" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719725
<tumbleweed> hakermania: I know we are up against feature freeze and you want to get this in, and that you've been working on getting it in for months
<tumbleweed> so I'm tempted to accept it, but I would like to see it get cleane dup
<micahg> c2tarun: oh, I have no idea, you might want to look at that test file though and walk through it, maybe someone else can help (might just be there's no X server accessible from pbuilder in which case, that test should probably be disabled)
<hakermania> tumleweed: True. So, I will remove all the checks for the debian/ folder. Is this right?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: yeah, the debian-specific things really belong in the debian packaging, not the upstream buildsystem
<hakermania> OK
<c2tarun> micahg: I dont have ubuntu machine, can you please build it on you ubuntu machine and check that whether are you getting the same error or not?
<micahg> c2tarun: that was from a natty pbuilder
<c2tarun> micahg: I mean ubuntu natty machine :|
<c2tarun> micahg: ubuntu natty machine with ubuntu-desktop installed on it.
<hakermania> tumbleweed: By telling "sane install" do you mean keeping the part that installs the files into /debian/wallch/path/ or directly into /path (because it checks for debian/, if it is there it installs the files into it, if not, normally in the system)
<c2tarun> can anyone help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/571655/
<tumbleweed> hakermania: during a debian build, your Makefile will be passed INSTALL_ROOT=debian/wallch (DESTDIR in the gnu build recommendations, but AFAIX INSTALL_ROOT in qmake)
<tumbleweed> it should then install into debian/wallch/usr/bin instead of /usr/bin
<hakermania> tumbleweed: Go it :) I will place the files into the system normally, but during the build debian/wallch/ will be considered as /  .Thx for the info !
<hakermania> tumbleweed: What about the debian/rules file? Should I place the .extras there (+plus placing "set -e" at the beggining) and remove them from the .pro file??
<Leon-Wallch> tumbleweed: Are you here?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: that'll work, although you can use dh_install to install those for you (read its manpage)
<c2tarun> I was looking on this page, there is a package name kftpgrabber, that package build succesfully on natty machine. Why is that package is in that list? I mean when is the last time that list gets updated?
<Bachstel1e> c2tarun: afaik, each package is "updated" on every build attempt
<Bachstel1e> so if it builds fine now, someone should reques a rebuild of it
<Bachstel1e> request*
<c2tarun> http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<c2tarun> here is the list^^
<c2tarun> Bachstel1e: ok, so any suggestions for me for that package? as there is no ftbfs bug regarding that package on LP
<Bachstel1e> I'm not sure what the proper procedure is in this case (i.e. how you request a rebuild), someone else probably does
<geser> c2tarun: kftpgrabber is in the outdated section, which means that a newer package exists in the archive
<geser> which might (or might not) have fixed the FTBFS
<c2tarun> geser: well the version I pulled from natty archives is the same as the version mentioned in the list.
<c2tarun> geser: so there is no newer package. its only this one
<geser> c2tarun: you sure? because the archive rebuild was done with 0.8.99~svn1044538-3 and current one is 0.8.99~svn1044538-3ubuntu1
<geser> c2tarun: see also https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kftpgrabber/0.8.99~svn1044538-3ubuntu1
<c2tarun> geser: ah very sorry I didn't noticed ubuntu1?
<geser> no problem as nothing bad happened
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/571688/
<hakermania> tumbleweed: I'll edit the rules file. Before or after the "%:  dh $@" should I place the extras?
<geser> c2tarun: see line 26: the -lncurses is before the object file (main.o) which uses symbols from the library. And with "ld --as-needed" the order does matter. The fix is to move the "-lncurses" to the end of the linker call
<tumbleweed> hakermania: generally blewo
<c2tarun> geser: it worked :) thanks
<c2tarun> geser: I created a patch in which I edited the Makefile. Is it correct or should I edit Makefile directly?
<geser> c2tarun: does the package use a patch-system?
<c2tarun> geser: yup, I guess native quilt
<geser> c2tarun: I hope you fixed it better than it got fixed in Debian bug #612176
<ubottu> Debian bug 612176 in bastet "ftbfs with binutils-gold" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/612176
<geser> than make a proper patch for the used patch system
<c2tarun> geser: I am not getting what are you trying so say?
<geser> c2tarun: when you look at the attached patch in that bug, you will see angelabad "fixed" it by moving LDFLAGS to the end of the call
<hakermania> tumbleweed: Does this look good to you? : http://paste.ubuntu.com/571700/
<tumbleweed> hakermania: doesn't look like a valid make file
<tumbleweed> hakermania: #ubuntu-packaging may be a better place to move this...
<geser> it fixes it but it's still the wrong fix. A better fix would be to use move "-lncurses" to LIBS and use it at the end of the linker call (and let LDFLAGS where is it and not overwrite it)
<c2tarun> geser: yup I did the same :(
<c2tarun> geser: sorry I am new so not getting. are you saying about creating any variable of name LIBS adding lncurses to it and add that var to the end of line?
<geser> c2tarun: yes
<geser> c2tarun: see line 15 of the Makefile, instead of assigning "-lncurses" let it assign to LIBS (a common variable name for that purpose) and add it to the end of line 22 (the $(CC) call)
<c2tarun> geser: yup I am working on it. just few minutes
<geser> no hurry, it's not a race :) better take the time you need
<c2tarun> geser: done :) here is the patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/571702/ can you please take a look.
<geser> c2tarun: almost, don't forget to remove the "LDFLAGS=-lncurses" line
<geser> it's not needed anymore
<c2tarun> geser: ya I thought that as well but what is the diff b/w removing LDFLAGS and adding LIBS at end and moving LDFLAGS at end?
<geser> LDFLAGS has an other purpose (like adding library search paths (-L) and other linker options), it's not for adding libs for linking
<c2tarun> geser: ok, so its just the convention?
<c2tarun> geser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/571704/ can you please take a look now ?
<geser> I'm not an expert on this, but in the past most devs got lazy and put libs into LDFLAGS as it worked
<geser> c2tarun: let LDFLAGS in the $(CC) like so it uses the "default" LDFLAGS which get set by dpkg-buildpackage: $(CC) $(LDFLAGS) -o $(EXNAME) $(SOURCES:.c=.o) $(LIBS)
<geser> just don't overwrite them anymore which was done in the past
<c2tarun> geser: new one http://paste.ubuntu.com/571706/
<geser> c2tarun: looks good now (only the cosmetic minor issue of the extra newline (line 17 in your paste))
<c2tarun> geser: ok, got it. I'll fix it too. What next? I mean what to do now? should I file a bug on LP and upload the patch?
<geser> c2tarun: yes, file a bug (for sponsoring; and close it in your changelog entry), prepare a debdiff for sponsoring and as bonus points send your better fix to the Debian bug
<c2tarun> geser: ok, and in the changelog entry I should write just added patch FTBFS and bug number?
<geser> c2tarun: yes, something like that
<c2tarun> geser: thanks :)
<hakermania> Can anyone check if this makefile has right syntax? http://paste.ubuntu.com/571714/ (in #ubuntu-packaging I don't get an answer)
<Rhonda> If it has right syntax you will notice when you run it. :)
<Rhonda> But why not use debian/dirs and debian/install files instead?
<Rhonda> If you are using debhelper please use it to its full extend, otherwise it might confuse people working on the package after you.
<Rhonda> Also, gzip isn't needed, that's done by dh_compress
<hakermania> Rhonda: what is debian/dirs for?
<Rhonda> Read up on man dh_installdirs
<hakermania> Rhonda: The manpage not very helpful. nothing mentioned about debian/dirs (only package.dirs). In short words, should I place there any directories that my package needs (like /usr/share/wallch) ?
<arand_> hakermania: I think it creates those directories in the debian/DEBIAN directory... but I could be wrong...
<hakermania> arand_: Thx....But I need to create these dirs into the system, manually. Can dh_installdirs do this? Or should I choose the rules file instead and manually use 'mkdir  -p'
<Rhonda> hakermania: package.dirs is the one specific to that binary package, dirs is one that gets applied to all binary packages mentioned in debian/control. And some directories you don't even need to list in there from my understanding, dh_install creates them automatically if it needs them for installing files
<hakermania> Rhonda: i will place all I need (3-4), to be sure.
<Rhonda> hakermania: Still, this is pretty basic packaging questions, there are often regular packaging tutorials in #ubuntu-classroom, this is really not the channel in which to discuss basic understanding difficulties with how debhelper works.
<hakermania> Rhonda: Sorry.
<Rhonda> No big deal, just stating. :)
<ari-tczew> micahg: Ubuntu Security Team? wth?
<Rhonda> !wtf | ari-tczew
<ubottu> ari-tczew: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ari-tczew> Rhonda: wth is more gentle than wtf
<rowinggolfer> I am looking for best practice on packaging the translations created by the rosetta team into a deb package. I note with interest that a debian proposal for a new package architecture for this purpose called  tdeb is gaining momentum, and to be introduced into the next debian release (ie.. the distant future).
<rowinggolfer> I wonder if best practice may be to bypass packagin altogether, and have the application (optionally) check for new translations at run time.
<rowinggolfer> I have googled, but find no consensus.
<hakermania> Rhonda: Can you give me private some help, as here it is not for packaging discussions? I can't see why clean isn't running...Pf...
<Rhonda> hakermania: Unfortunately my time is pretty limited right now, including the forseeable future, sorry. :/
<hakermania> Rhonda: No problem...
<rowinggolfer> ok.. thanks. this may help me. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/LanguagePackUpdatesSchedule
<Rhonda> hakermania: I hope you found this wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<hakermania> Rhonda: Don't bother with me :) I know how it is when you have a job to do and someone disturbs :) I'll find a solution soon.
<joaopinto_> Rhonda, I am sorry, but since when is this channel not appropriate for packaging questions ?
<ari-tczew> kees: do you will manage with upload nvclock?
<joaopinto> hakermania, #ubuntu-classroom is for pre-schedule sessions, not a channel advised to join randomly and ask questions
<hakermania> joaopinto: OK
<Rhonda> joaopinto: Not in itself, but things like "what does debian/dirs do" are rather expected (and covered in the PackagingGuide), at least from my understanding.
<joaopinto> Rhonda, right, which does not invalidate this channel as a valid resource to get such information :)
<Rhonda> I didn'
<joaopinto> erm, wait, there is an  #ubuntu-packaging ?
<Rhonda> I didn't say so, only after a while of questions along the lines that showed lack of some basic knowledge.
<joaopinto> hum, I was not aware of #ubuntu-packaging
<Rhonda> joaopinto: "(in#ubuntu-packaging I don't get an answer)"
<joaopinto> ah :\
<Rhonda> That's very unfortunate and I'm sorry for that, and if I'd have the time I'd hang out in there and change it, but time doesn't permit.
<hakermania> Does the rules file runs automatically? Because I have an install field and a clean one, none of which doesn't seem to run...
<Rhonda> hakermania: dpkg-buildpackage calls them when used with the appropriate options.
<Rhonda> Usually though you don'
<Rhonda> Usually though you don't even use dpkg-buildpackage directly bug debuild/cowbuilder/pbuilder/similar wrapper tools.
<joaopinto> hakermania, which language is the application you are packaging using ?
<hakermania> c++
<joaopinto> ok, and it provides a working Makefile, which includes an "install" target supporting DESTDIR ?
<acarpine> Hi people! I need some help about packagingGuide and fixing bugs...
<acarpine> Reading some stuff about packaging and fixing bugs I saw that sometimes the
<acarpine> process says to modify the debian/control file (for example with update-maintainer), other time (for example using bzr) doesn't do it.
<acarpine> Can someone explain me why?
<hrw> morning
<joaopinto> acarpine, the process is not linear, you only need to update the maintainer on debian/control for cases it is not already properly set :)
<acarpine> good afternoon for me :)
<hrw> can someone tell me whom I should talk to about getting mail to devel-permissions moderated?
<hrw> acarpine: its 15:01 here, but on irc I use ugt
<acarpine> joapinto: ok please let me see if I follow you. If I'm fixing a bug and I'm working on Ubuntu and the debian/control reports only the original dev through the field Maintener I guess I should add the
<acarpine> XSBC-Origina-Maintainer field and change the maintainer field
<acarpine> correct?
<joaopinto> yes, (for example with update-maintainer) ;)
<acarpine> joapinto: ok, tks joapinto!
<acarpine> hrw: :o Ops...I just discovered a new acronym ugt :)  In this case: good morning everyone!
<hakermania> acarpine: Have you got experience with packaging?
<acarpine> hakermania: I'm trying to learn now
<hakermania> acarpine: Do you know about the debian/rules file?
<acarpine> hakermania: I know what the packagingGuide says
<acarpine> hakermania: not so much really :)
<acarpine> I have another question about fixing bugs
<acarpine> In general, how I know the name of the distribution where I have to upload my package?
<acarpine> I'm talking about filling the first line of the debian/changelog file <package (version) distribution; urgency=urgency>
<hakermania> acarpine: It's the next of the current, AFAIK
<hakermania> joaopinto: Do you know about the debian/rules file?
<joaopinto> hakermania, you need to be more specific :)
<acarpine> hakermania: but always? it sounds a little odd to me. If it is so why dch in my system puts Maverick instead of Natty?
<c2tarun> acarpine: because you may be using maverick machine for building and not the natty one. To build for natty you must use natty.
<hakermania> acarpine: I don't know. It did it to me too. I'm not lying... See this for example http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/bucardo . It has an error because in changelog it doesn;t say natty
<joaopinto> acarpine, dch by default uses the release name that you are working on
<acarpine> c2tarun: Yes, I'm using Maverick. But I believe I could build also for Natty with pbuilder.
<acarpine> I'm wrong?
<c2tarun> acarpine: little bit
<c2tarun> acarpine: pbuilder is not something on which you are working on. it is something that you are using only for building. You might be using your own system for building and I guess that is maverick.
<acarpine> c2tarun: I tryied to use natty for ma base.tgz but I'm not sure...
<acarpine> c2tarun: is there a command for to known the release of my base.tgz (pbuilder)?
<tarun__> acarpine: I dont know but by default pbuilder builts for latest release and that is natty.
<acarpine> c2tarun: So, I'm using Maverick and I use pbuilder for build for natty. So I should be in order, right?
<c2tarun> acarpine: well I suggest that create a chroot for natty, try to use it for everything and use pbuilder only for testing. This way it is more comfortable.
<joaopinto> I suggest to use schroot/sbuild instead :P
<c2tarun> yup this is also a good one :) ^^
 * c2tarun never understood schroot exactly
<acarpine> c2tarun: you aren't talking about pbuilder's chroot?
<c2tarun> acarpine: actually chroot's are same more or less. diff b/w normal and pbuilder chroot is pbuilder clears all the changes you made each time you exit from it. Like installation of all the build-dependencies, updating chroot and many more.
<acarpine> c2tarun & joapinto: I mean..."pbuilder create" already creates a base chroot image tar-ball (base.tgz).
<c2tarun> acarpine: pbuilder creates a chroot tar-ball, whenever you want to use it, it untars it and uses it. All the changes are removed after use is finished.
<c2tarun> acarpine: while chroot is normal chroot which gives you a environment like your system, you can use it for building anytime and it'll save all the changes you made.
<joaopinto> c2tarun, chroot can be used with a base chroot (like pbuilder does) can be used by regular (non root) users, unlike chroot
<joaopinto> sbuild which is the tool used on the official archive builds is based on schroot
<joaopinto> ops, I meant, schroot can be...
<c2tarun> joaopinto: actually I wanted to know, what is special about schroot? I mean what is it that schroot can do and normally we cannot?
<Rhonda> schroot keeps your environment and makes your home available automatically.
<Rhonda> So you can run X11 applications after schroot, and do have the sources in your home still available without extra hoops to jump through.
<c2tarun> Rhonda: Creating an account inside chroot will do that job too :) I guess :/
<Rhonda> Right, but that means you have root access to start out with.
<Rhonda> schroot doesn't give you root access inside the chroot.
<joaopinto> c2tarun, not really, that does not bind mount your real /home
<Rhonda> And also creating an account doesn't bind your /home more /tmp/.X11-unix
<Rhonda> s/more/nor/
<c2tarun> joaopinto: actually I don't want my real home to bind mounted :/ thats scary, all I wanted is just one folder from my home binded to one folder in chroot's home :) completely its 3-4 steps I wrote a small script for it ;) just one command now
<kklimonda> hmm.. any idea why is it happening: $ pbuilder-dist dapper amd64 create
<kklimonda> Unknown distribution: dapper
<joaopinto> c2tarun, it is not scary if you need to do real testing with applications using your home contents :)
<c2tarun> joaopinto: I copied some of my home contents :) ya but I agree for real testing we have to use our home contents :)
<Rhonda> c2tarun: It's not scary if you think in terms of porter boxes like Debian does it. You don't want every Debian Developer to have root access, but still be able to test-build packages in a stable/testing/unstable environment nevertheless.
<Rhonda> It's different approaches for different things. To some degree it's like su (requires target user password) versus sudo (requires source user password and can be limited to specific commands)
 * c2tarun agree with Rhonda
<c2tarun> kklimonda: why dapper?
<kklimonda> I want to build package for dapper
<kklimonda> why? Because I'm wondering if it still builds
<micahg> kklimonda: have fun
<kklimonda> micahg: well, I'm not *that* interested with EOL 3 months from now.
<kklimonda> but this error is weird
<acarpine> c2tarun & joapinto & rhonda: sorry people, I know you are so excited about all this stuff :)...but I actully have only pbuilder that uses a base.tgz (I hope with Natty). So what is your hint?
<acarpine> c2tarun & joapinto & rhonda: I don't wanna be pedantic...just I want be sure to well understand :)
<c2tarun> acarpine: build a chroot first :)
<joaopinto> acarpine, you are ok
<c2tarun> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<c2tarun> acarpine: ^^
<acarpine> c2tarun & joapinto & rhonda: never laughed so much... :D
<acarpine> on an IRC channel
<c2tarun> is there anything wrong with in.archives.ubuntu.com. apt-get is not able to connect?
<acarpine> c2tarun rhonda joapinto: Anyway I understood that 1) I should be ok, for now, with pbuilder, but if I wanna test package "more in deep" I should check chroot or something similar.
<Rhonda> acarpine: Personally I only use cowbuilder for my package building, which is actually more-or-like the same as pbuilder.
<Rhonda> acarpine: I just jumped in on the chroot vs. schroot discussion to get the facts straight, that's all. :)
<c2tarun> and after the discussion I'll surely give schroot a try ;)
<Rhonda> acarpine: And no, you can do deeper inspection also with pbuilder. It has the --login switch.
<acarpine> 2) Talking about fixing a bug with Ubuntu, we can say that the distribution where I have to upload my package is always the development release (Natty for now)
<Rhonda> Practically yes, unless you have a specific fix that could go in through a SRU (Stable Release Update)
<acarpine> Rhonda: just for know...how can I see if it is a specific fix?
<acarpine> Rhonda: is there any specific tag?
<Rhonda> If the problem that the upload tries to address is of a certain importance like affecting a big number of users in a bad way, is a security related problem and similar.
<Rhonda> And then only the actual fix for that issue will get approved for the SRU.
<acarpine> rhonda: clear, tks
<acarpine> Rhonda c2tarun joapinto: I have to confess that I believe that all this different approaches create a certain amount of ambiguity especially for new contributors. Someone use pbuilder, others cowbuilder and maybe someone pig-builder :)...
<Rhonda> pbuilder and cowbuilder are practically the same in the end.
<Rhonda> They are even written by the same person. ;)
<Rhonda> The difference is that pbuilder uses a tarball that it extracts every time and removes afterwards again (and thus produces a lot of disk I/O), where cowbuilder does do it with a hardlink tree and only actually creates files on write (cow - copy-on-write, and takes more diskspace because the chroot lives readily on your harddisk)
<acarpine> Rhonda: yes I read in the manual, but know is more clear.
<acarpine> Rhonda c2tarun joapinto: Precisely,...sometime seem that the only way for reach the goal is ask to you people.
<acarpine> Rhonda c2tarun joapinto: We are lucky that you are ready to answer! :D tks people
<Rhonda> Just keep in mind to not higlight a group of people with every single message - they might get annoyed.
<Rhonda> … even though flattering in the hilight messages usually is acceptable. :P
<hakermania> tumbleweed: New upload for package wallch + comment about the fixes...
<joaopinto> eheh
 * Laney rushes to beat FF ;)
<chrisccoulson_> quick Laney, get all of those disruptive, break-the-world uploads in now :)
<Laney> :-)
<Laney> it *is* a Haskell library after all
<hakermania> Has Debian 1) GNOME Desktop 2) KDE Deskrop 3) It's up to you
<hakermania> ?
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: I'm uploading that old conkeror merge, xtaran has some more improvements coming (bug fixes), so I think this is fine for now, I'll keep an eye on nit
<chrisccoulson_> micahg - cool, that's ok. although, you can do what you like with conkeror ;)
<chrisccoulson_> (except depend on xulrunner-1.9.2) ;)
<micahg> chrisccoulson_: the new version in Debian (not the one I'm uploading) claims to work with xul2.0 (will upload later :))
<chrisccoulson_> i thought the current one worked? it seemed to work when I tested it (although, I didn't test much)
* iulian changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Archive: feature freeze | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/
<Rhonda> Is there some PPA for keypass? How to search for that?
<geser> Rhonda: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas but it doesn't find anything for keypass
<Rhonda> bleah
<Rhonda> it's keepass, I'm too stupid to search for the real thing
* ari-tczew changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Archive: feature freeze | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | Congrats to new DMB members: Laney, maco
<Rhonda> \o/ Laney
<Rhonda> … \o/ maco too, of course. :)
<maco> :)
<Rhonda> maco: It's just that I had more contact with Laney so far, wasn't meant to belittle you. :)
<maco> Rhonda: thants fine :) i figured he was your friend
<Rhonda> In a rather general, facebook-generation definition of the term, yes. :)
<hakermania> Rhonda: Can you advocate packages?
<Rhonda> Technically yes, I could.
<hakermania> can you see: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/wallch ? It needs advocation from second MOTU :) micahg has already given one :)
<micahg> hakermania: actually, I think I have to review it again since there are changes
 * micahg thought tumbleweed was going to upload it, oh well
<hakermania> micahg: Not a lot of changes.....
<micahg> hakermania: I'll look it over again after the xubuntu meeting
<hakermania> when is it?
<micahg> hakermania: now :)
 * Rhonda . o O ( could I get away with claiming that I trust micahg and just ACK it? )
<micahg> Rhonda: please don't, I'm still green WRT a few issues
<Rhonda> :)
<micahg> Rhonda: I have learned a lot since I started packaging, but there's still a ton more for me to learn
<hakermania> Rhonda: cruel man xD
<ari-tczew> !FF
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<ari-tczew> !FFe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<micahg> !msgthebot > ari-tczew
<ubottu> ari-tczew, please see my private message
<micahg> hakermania: Rhonda is a woman BTW :)
<hakermania> micahg, Rhonda: oooops :-[
<hakermania> Good night everyone
<ScottK> http://static02.mediaite.com/geekosystem/uploads/2011/02/watson.jpeg
<iulian> :-)
<ari-tczew> ScottK: this is cjwatson?
<micahg> ari-tczew: http://www-943.ibm.com/innovation/us/watson/
<ScottK> Different watson.
<ari-tczew> ah
<alucardni> guys what can we do to include the patch attached to LP Bug #546581 in Glibc? The patch has been in upstream bugzilla for almost 6 months.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546581 in GLibC "Incorrect LC_MONETARY symbol of es_NI.utf-8" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546581
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-25
<kees> alucardni: switching it to eglibc may help, I'll target it for you
<alucardni> kees: thank you
<c2tarun> I am not abe to connect with in.archive.ubuntu.com so I am not able to install any build-dependencies or any other applications. Why I am not able to connect?
<micahg> c2tarun: wfm, ISP issues?
<c2tarun> wfm?
<micahg> c2tarun: works for me
<c2tarun> micahg: is there any way to ping on IP of in.archive.ubuntu.com? (I mean what is counterpart of ping from windows?)
<lifeless> c2tarun: ping
<micahg> c2tarun: ping?
<Pici> ping
<lifeless> technically PING.EXE
<c2tarun> I tried to ping to in.archive.ubuntu.com but didn't connected as well. Apart from ISP issues is there any other possibility? Because other wesites are working fine
<c2tarun> wesites -> websites
<JontheEchidna> I can ping in.archive.ubuntu.com just fine
<JontheEchidna> 64 bytes from 37.snat-111-91-91.hns.net.in (111.91.91.37): icmp_req=1 ttl=54 time=306 ms
<JontheEchidna> if pinging 111.91.91.37 works for you, it's a DNS issue. If it doesn't, then it's an ISP issue.
<JontheEchidna> though yours ISP could also be your DNS provider...
<c2tarun> JontheEchidna: may be an ISP issue, if I'll complaint then they'll open google and say net is working :/ they'll never understand
<Rcart> c2tarun: What about doing traceroute?
<c2tarun> Rcart: the program traceroute is not installed :( and again I need to connect for installing
<alucardni> c2tarun: what if you switch from in.archive.ubuntu.com to another server?
<Rcart> c2tarun: you should add to your /etc/hosts: 91.189.88.30 archive.ubuntu.com
<Rcart> and then try to ping :/
<Rcart> Sorry, I mean: 111.91.91.37 in.archive.ubuntu.com
<c2tarun> 111.91* is not working, what is 91.189.88.30? its working :/
<Rcart> 91.189.88.30 is from the archive.ubuntu.com server, yours is in.archive.ubuntu.com
<c2tarun> can I use 91.189.88.30?
<Rcart> c2tarun: I guess (:
<Rcart> c2tarun: in.archive.ubuntu.com is from your country server (India, thought), and archive.ubuntu.com is from America
<Rcart> c2tarun: Seems like your country server is down xD
<c2tarun> Rcart: how can I add other servers to my list?
<StevenK> No, archive.ubuntu.com is from the UK
<c2tarun> StevenK:  how can I add other servers to my list?
<Rcart> c2tarun: Editing your /etc/apt/sources.list file, but I think that you should wait your local server to be up :/
<jmarsden> c2tarun: Edit the file /etc/apt/sources.lsy
<jmarsden> c2tarun: Edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<c2tarun> Rcart: thanks :) I'll wait till today evening it my country's doesnt get up I'll add
<Rcart> StevenK: From UK? O_O, din't know it.
<Rcart> c2tarun: Your welcome (:
<StevenK> Rcart: mtr to it, you'll see London all over the last hops
<Rcart> *You're
<jmarsden> Rcart: geoiplookup archive.ubuntu.com will tell you where it is.
<Rcart> jmarsden: Sure, it's just that I thought it was from USA xD
<c2tarun> can anyone help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/572092/
<arand> c2tarun: Do you have a mounted /proc ?
<c2tarun> arand: why so?
<arand> c2tarun: THat's the error that stands out at me just by a first glance.
<arand> Can not write log, openpty() failed (/dev/pts not mounted?) ... the java command requires a mounted proc fs (/proc).
<c2tarun> arand: but if'll mount proc into chroot then all the files of chroot will change to root priviledges only. dont you think that can be a problem
<arand> Sounds like it could be...
<c2tarun> sounds like time to learn schroot :/
<arand> Or pbuilder...
<c2tarun> arand: pbuilder deletes everything on quiting :( it takes very long to install all the build-deps each and every time
<mr_pouit> but pbuilder will do that automatically for you
<c2tarun> mr_pouit: but that automatically will take some time.
<nonix4> When a bug fix gets released/published, in which order do the released files appear & where? Looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/virt-manager now which mentions 0.8.6-1ubuntu3 and i386 build of it, while lp:ubuntu/virt-manager only has 0.8.6-1ubuntu1
<c2tarun> why this error while creating a chroot? E: No such script: natty
<mr_pouit> c2tarun: you need a newer debootstrap version probably
<c2tarun> mr_pouit: I think I created a natty chroot few days back with this chroot only, it was related to linkin some file. but I forgot :/
<c2tarun> mr_pouit: And I have the latest possible version for maverick?
<c2tarun> mr_pouit: And I have the latest possible version for maverick
<joaopinto> c2tarun, you either install the deboostrap for natty (from packages.ubuntu.com) or you manually create the link at /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/
<c2tarun> joaopinto: I created the link :) it worked
<joaopinto> afaik the new package just adds the link
<c2tarun> !schroot
<c2tarun> where can I get the manual of using schroot? Except that manpage
<c2tarun> need help with schroot, can anyone please help.
<blueyed> c2tarun: there might be something in the wiki?!
<joaopinto> c2tarun, did you read the man schroot ?
<joaopinto> there is also a nice wiki page at Debian's wiki, http://wiki.debian.org/Kde4schroot
<ari-tczew> micahg: maybe you're interested in bug 724690
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 724690 in ceph (Ubuntu) "Sync ceph 0.24.3-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724690
<ari-tczew> I saw you've reported bug against this package
<micahg> ari-tczew: yes, but I don't have time to test build at the moment, will try over the weekend maybe
<ari-tczew> micahg: built fin
<ari-tczew> e
<ari-tczew> ~about hour
<micahg> ari-tczew: you can ACK it then, I'm just curious if lintian pendantic shows anything on the new package from Debian
<RoAkSoAx> micahg: a FFe will need to be request though!
<micahg> err, I meant after checking the upstream changelog to make sure it's bug fix only :)
<RoAkSoAx> micahg: ari-tczew I'll take it
<ari-tczew> RoAkSoAx: feel free and as micahg wrote, bug fix
<ari-tczew> however, SpamapS should write about it in expalantion
<RoAkSoAx> ari-tczew: he is in a conference righ now, so he won't be around this weekend. I'll do it myself
<ari-tczew> RoAkSoAx: ok
 * Laney may now have to set up some more bugmail filters
<c2tarun> joaopinto: ping
<c2tarun> on running schroot I am getting chroot not found, here is my schroot.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/572225/ can anyone please help
<coolbhavi> hey c2tarun
<c2tarun> hi coolbhavi :) how are you?
<coolbhavi> c2tarun, m fine mate I hope you are doing great was just looking at your ftbfs debdiff :)
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: which bug?
<coolbhavi> c2tarun, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bastet/+bug/724310
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 724310 in bastet (Ubuntu) "[FTBFS] bastet-0.41-6 failed to build on natty machine" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: oh this one :) how is it? any mistakes?
<coolbhavi> c2tarun, I ll comment soon mate :)
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: thanks :)
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: hey if you have time can you please help me in using schroot?
<coolbhavi> c2tarun, I use a pbuilder chroot to build and test packages so I ve no idea on schroot mate
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: np :)
<c2tarun> on running schroot I am getting chroot not found, here is my schroot.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/572225/ can anyone please help
<c2tarun> on running schroot I am getting chroot not found, here is my schroot.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/572225/ can anyone please help
<coolbhavi> !patience | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: sorry :( actually I got disconnected so I posted again
<coolbhavi> c2tarun, no problems mate ... I ve commented on your ftbfs bug please see :)
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: sure :)
<coolbhavi> c2tarun, good night mate m very tired today :(
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: good night :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<joaopinto> c2tarun, sorry was not here
<c2tarun> joaopinto: np :) can you help me with schroot.
<joaopinto> yes, what's the problem
<c2tarun> joaopinto: here is my schroot.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/572225/ when I am running schroot I am getting the error no chroot found
<joaopinto> are you using schroot -c natty ?
<c2tarun> joaopinto: here is the new error http://paste.ubuntu.com/572254/, actually I changed schroot.conf a bit according to wiki page. let me show it to you.
<joaopinto> c2tarun, did you read man schroot.conf ?
<joaopinto> you really should start reading the manpages :)
<c2tarun> joaopinto: I read the manpages :( dont know why manpages confuse me. wiki pages are good but manpages scare me. :(
<joaopinto> but you should read manpages,  because wikis a not so detailed, and no always match your app versions
<c2tarun> joaopinto: ok, I got into chroot, how to add  my account to sudoer list?
<joaopinto> the same way you do on a regular system :) ?
<joaopinto> y
<c2tarun> joaopinto: like adding a group into sudoers file and adding my account to that group?
<joaopinto> yes
<c2tarun> joaopinto: done :)
<joaopinto> please note that you are using a directory based schroot, for real build test you usually use a file or unionfs based one
<joaopinto> because you don't want to change the chroot between builds
<c2tarun> joaopinto: for testing can I use pbuilder?
<joaopinto> sure
<joaopinto> or keep a base schroot and use sbuild :)
<c2tarun> joaopinto: I added my account to group sudo on adding to group admin I am getting the group admin does not exist. Still my account is not in sudoer list?
<joaopinto> c2tarun, did you create the admin group on the schroot ?
<c2tarun> joaopinto: just a second, admin is actually missing, let me add it. :(
<c2tarun> joaopinto: now this is something I am not getting :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/572265/ check this, I am in admin group and admin have root priviledges in sudoers file still I am not able to sudo
<joaopinto> that's inside the schroot right ?
<c2tarun> joaopinto: yup
<joaopinto> and what error do you get ?
<c2tarun> xaero is not in sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<c2tarun> joaopinto: ^^
<joaopinto> did you chechecked the the user is properly assinged to the grou with "id" ?
<c2tarun> joaopinto: I'll check again, tell me how to check?
<joaopinto> schroot into the system, and run: id
<c2tarun> joaopinto: uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<joaopinto> erm, aren't you schrooting with a regular user ?
<c2tarun> joaopinto: right now I am as root user. should I log in as normal user?
<c2tarun> joaopinto: here is when I am as normal user uid=1000(xaero) gid=1000(xaero) groups=1000(xaero),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),112,119,120
<joaopinto> ok, as you can see, you are not on the admin group
<joaopinto> which means, check your files again :)
<joaopinto> nad make sure you did, relogin into the schroot after the changes
<c2tarun> joaopinto: ok, please tell me once how to check that whether admin group has sudoer priviledges or not?
<c2tarun> joaopinto: tried everything :( nothing happening :( admin is in list of sudoers list and my account is in group admin still I am getting the message xaero is not in sudoer list :(
<c2tarun> joaopinto: done :) I added my account directly to sudoers list ;)
<hakermania> micahg: Hello. The problem in the watch file doesn't seem to be my problem. The manpage suggests this format for a project uploaded in source forge. If I'm unaware of a change of the format of the projects hosted on source forge please let me now.
<hakermania> know*
<hakermania> micahg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572281/
<dapal> hakermania: sf.net is specially-handled. What's the project you're trying to watch?
<hakermania> dapal: its http://sourceforge.net/projects/wall-changer/ and in the debian/watch file I've placed http://sf.net/wall-changer/wallch-(.+)\.tar\.gz
<dapal> hakermania: try http://sf.net/wall-changer/wallch_(.+)\.tar\.gz
<dapal> however, I'd suggest \d+.* for the regex there
<dapal> i.e. http://sf.net/wall-changer/wallch-(\d+.*)\.tar\.gz
<dapal> err
<zooko> Hi folks! I'm delighted that Tahoe-LAFS in Ubuntu is upgraded to v1.8.2.
<dapal> i.e. http://sf.net/wall-changer/wallch_(\d+.*)\.tar\.gz
<zooko> I'll be eager to respond to any reports of bugs or issues of any kind before Natty goes gold.
<hakermania> dapal: Should I use your last suggestion?
<dapal> hakermania: yes, please try it
<zooko> Tahoe-LAFS v1.8.2 has kick-ass download behavior which makes it great for streaming downloads, like watching movies or listening to music that is hosted on Tahoe-LAFS, for example.
<zooko> So, uh, let me know if you hear of any issues with it.
<hakermania> zooko: !ass
<hakermania> zooko: Anyway, please talk in appropriate style in the room :P
<hakermania> dapal: Thx, it worked :))
<dapal> hakermania: you're welcome :)
<udienz> dapal, hello, good news codeblock is now sync with Debian
<dapal> udienz: yes, I saw it, thanks :)
<hakermania> micahg: Wallch is (finally) (hopefully) ready to rock!
<zooko> hakermania: oh, whoops. Sorry about that.
<micahg> hakermania: ok, I don't know if I'll get to it this weekend, but will take a look next week unless others do it first
<hakermania> micahg: You're killing me :P I'll try to find somebody else to advocate it :) Thx though for your help till now :D
<hakermania> zooko: not a personal problem.
<hakermania> micahg: Would you mind telling me the persons with advocation abilities?
<micahg> hakermania: MOTUs
<hakermania> micahg: Yeah. OK. MOTUs....
<hakermania> micahg: List with MOTUs?
<udienz> hakermania, https://launchpad.net/~motu/+members
<hakermania> udienz: Ty
<hakermania> Hey, does anybody knows how to explain me the clean rule? I mean, OK, it is done when the debuild process begins... So, should I place there a check IF the files exist then delete them? Because, if you do the debuild process for 1st time, then the files doesn't exist, simply because they are created after this process..... So....?
<psusi> the rule usually looks like: - rm foo, so if it fails, it is ignored.
<hakermania> psusi: no it isn't. Look the last comment: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/wallch
<hakermania> pusi, it stops because the probably the 'rm' exited with wrong code..
<psusi> hakermania: if the rm is not prefixed with a '-' then the makefile is broken
<hakermania> psusi: I'm doing the clean trough the debian/rules file
<psusi> hakermania: you need to either prefix the rm with a - so its exit status is ignored, or pass it -f so it will not fail if the file does not exist
<hakermania> psusi: Is a check wrong? Or more rare?
<hakermania> w8 ekei
<psusi> hakermania: huh?
<hakermania> psusi: nothing....
<Laney> !ffe
<ubottu> Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<virusuy> hi all, i'm using last stable ubuntu's release, and im building my pbuilder enviorment, can i create it for natty ??
<Laney> yes, see --distribution
<virusuy> Laney: thanks...
<virusuy> Laney: i'll be upgradin a package for natty.. i'm okey if i build in a natty pbuilder enviorment, right ?
<Laney> probably, it's better if you can test it though
<virusuy> ahh, you mean, also test the result in natty, right
<Laney> i do
<virusuy> ah ok ..
<virusuy> should i update a package to a non-stable version ?
<virusuy> or only update a package if only there's a stable release
<arand> I'm doing some packaging for a prospective game, and I'm putting scripts in /usr/games since the standard binaries needs to be executed with a "-p/usr/share/games/data" flag, is it appropriate to leave the standard (not normally used) binaries in /usr/games as well?
<arand> Since from what I can tell it's inappropriate to have binaries in /usr/share ..?
 * zooko tries ssh'ing to the sheevaplug.
<zooko> Hm.
<zooko>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<zooko>  1444 root      25   0  1464  280  224 R 99.0  0.1   1071:15 locale charmap
<zooko> It has spent more than a thousand minutes trying to generate locales.
<zooko> Oh dear, wrong channel, soryr.
<zooko> (Although it *is* Ubuntu on the Sheevaplug that is having that problem.)
 * zooko disappears to #tahoe-lafs
<cody-somerville> arand, Looks like ember does that. However, you could put the binaries under /usr/lib/... if you didn't want to.
<gua> when a packages says "Ubuntu MOTU Developers" under "Maintainer:", who/whom is actually responsible for taking care of the package?
<jpds> gua: The Ubuntu community as a whole.
<jpds> gua: But you can find people that have touched the package in the changelog fil.
<jpds> file*
<gua> so say an update comes out for a debian package, is it just up to whoever to import it into ubuntu's universe?
<lifeless> its largelt automated
<lifeless> we only have to do things by hand where there is an ubuntu change already
<gua> is there a page or name for the tool/system used that automates it?
<lifeless> merge o matic
<jpds> gua: https://merges.ubuntu.com/
<gua> aha, that's kind of fancy
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-26
<gua> so if there's no like 'assigned' person for a package, who gets called when something breaks? just anyone from a pool of people?
<Ampelbein> gua: just report a bug in launchpad for the problem, there is no maintainer specifically for packages, but there might be people interested in keeping that package bugfree.
<gua> ah ok
<virusuy> gua: probaly the person who packaged it, will see that bug report and repair the package or something
<virusuy> this is not a "one time work" it's more like "adopt" a package...
<jpds> gua: Otherwise, you can report the issue to the package's upstream project.
<virusuy> so, if you adopt a package, you'll be interested in keep it updated
<gua> if people adopt packages, it seems like that'd be a good thing to put under "maintainer" rather than the "motu" line
<virusuy> gua: yeah..
<virusuy> pbuilder natty enviorment... DONE ! :-D steps by steps
<virusuy> question!: ubuntu sync packages from debian.. but with version of Debian ?
<Ampelbein> virusuy: the standard is to sync from unstable, if that is what you mean?
<virusuy> Ampelbein: yeah
<Ampelbein> virusuy: for packages without a "-ubuntuX" part in the version number it's automatic up to the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebianImportFreeze
<virusuy> Ampelbein: ahh cool then, thanks
<arand> cody-somerville: SO ember does put binaries in /usr/share? or "twice" in /usr/games? I don't know if speading things out over 3 places would be my preferred choice unless there is a definite policy for it..
<cody-somerville> arand, It has /usr/games/ember and /usr/games/ember.bin - ember is a wrapper script, ember.bin is the actual binary
<cody-somerville> arand, tremulous on the other hand has /usr/games/tremulous which is a wrapper script but the actual binary lives in /usr/lib/tremulous/
<arand> cody-somerville: Ok, and I guess there is no policy as to which one is "better"?...
<cody-somerville> arand, I think putting the actual binary under /usr/lib is preferable if you don't intend for users to execute it - keeps /usr/games/ cleaner IMHO.
<arand> Ok, That's probably a good idea, thanks!
<acarpine> Sorry people, an easy question about "apt-get source" command.
<acarpine> Fixing bugs I guess I should work with the latest release of ubuntu (also if the bug is reported for an older release and it is still present).
<acarpine> The packGuide suggests to use apt-get source to get the src of the package. But since apt-get source downloads the latest version for the running system,
<acarpine> (not necessarily the latest release) this command doesn't seem very useful.
<acarpine> So, if I'm correct until now,
<acarpine> is there a way to use "apt-get source" for example from a 10.10 system to obtain the latest source of the 11.04 release?
<acarpine> Or the only way to use in a chroot env?
<arand> acarpine: I guess you could add a deb-src line to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/latestubuntu.list, though I don't know if this is recommended
<arand> Since you'll have to disable it everytime you want to get current sources.. or muck about specifying versions explicitly.
<acarpine> arand: that's what I'm thinking...
<acarpine> arand: adding this line I have to pay attention (removing it...) every time I try to update my system...
<arand> Um, no since it's only source code so the normal debs you install won't be affected, afaik
<acarpine> yep...i believe you are right
<acarpine> tks arand!
<acarpine> is there any history of this channel?
<arand> !logs | acarpine
<ubottu> acarpine: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<acarpine> !logs |acarpine
<ubottu> acarpine, please see my private message
<acarpine> ops
<c2tarun> I mounted home folder onto chroot's home folder and something wrong happened, may be I created and deleted an account. But all files of my home folders are lost :( is there anyway to get it back or to recover it?
<jmarsden> c2tarun: ifyou deleted something under /home in the chroot while your real /home folder was mounted there, you deleted it from the real /home
<c2tarun> jmarsden: yup that is what happened :( is there any way to recover some files?
<jmarsden> well, easy way is to restore from backup.  Hard way is to poke around in the filesystem and see what you can recover, but that can be a very complex and long process.
<c2tarun> jmarsden: actually I didn't made any backup of my home folder. Is there any application to recover deleted files?
<jmarsden> You are doing development and creating chroots and have no backups!  Ouch.  Bad idea.  See http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/ but read very carefully before you do anything at all.
<jmarsden> For some older info on ext3 file undelete possibilities, see http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<c2tarun> jmarsden: yup that is the problem :( I'll learn by my mistakes and I'll create backup now. I just want one folder from my home folder. The thing is I didn't formatted that partition or changed its type.
<jmarsden> OK... study carefully and... good luck, you will need it :)
<c2tarun> jmarsden: thanks ;(
<c2tarun> jmarsden: extundelete can recover from an unmounted partition. That partition is mounted on my system as the home partition. How can I unmount it?
<c2tarun> home partition = home folder
<jmarsden> c2tarun: if you do not know this kind of info, you need to get help from someone locally who has the time and experience to do this.
<c2tarun> jmarsden: did you use it?
<jmarsden> You can boot from a LiveCD, or you can boot into recovery mode, for two ways of doing that.
<jmarsden> I have not used extundelete myself, no.
<c2tarun> jmarsden: recovery mode sounds good, in recovery mode all the partitions are unmounted intially?
<jmarsden> Except the root partition.
<c2tarun> jmarsden: this will do :)
<c2tarun> while installing I am getting the error can't fine ext2fs library?
<c2tarun> fine* find
<c2tarun> jmarsden: thanks mate :) you are a life saver. I recovered most of my files :)
<c2tarun> jmarsden: I still have some problems with my new installation :( there is no .bashrc file in home folder? I am not getting colors in command prompt. can you please help?
<jmarsden> c2tarun: cp -p /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/    # shoudl get you the default .bashrc
<c2tarun> jmarsden: ok but why is it that .bashrc is missing? :/
<jmarsden> c2tarun: I can't answer that, maybe it is one of the file you did not successfully recover!
<c2tarun> jmarsden: ya may be my .bashrc got overlapped by some other file. Anyway thanks :)
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
<c2tarun> I am facing this problem again and again :( I am able to ping to in.archive.ubuntu.com but when I am trying to install any application I am getting the error failed to fetch. :( what to do?
<ScottK> c2tarun: Run sudo apt-get update.  Your cache is likely out of date.
<c2tarun> ScottK: on running sudo apt-get update it tries to connect to in.archive.ubuntu.com again I get the same error. Is there any way I connect with some other server? Just by editing sources.list wont do it, I tried :(
<c2tarun> ScottK: I changed in.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com and updated now its working fine :)
<c2tarun> I logged into chroot by schroot -c natty and I got "I have no name!@tarun-kubuntu:~$" Why so ? :(
<hakermania> c2tarun: Google has a lot about this
<c2tarun> hakermania: what should I search in google?
<hakermania> c2tarun: i got results with "i have no name linu chroot"
<hakermania> linux*
<iulian> Morning.
<acarpine> morning iulian!
<c2tarun> hakermania: googled but failed to find anything that could fix my problem, Can you help
<hakermania> c2tarun: Sure. Let me search myself.
<hakermania> c2tarun: That's Solved: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=397734   Did you try it?
<hakermania> c2tarun: It seems there is a problem with /etc/passwd file. If you done any changes on this file, undo them.
<c2tarun> hakermania: let me try
<hakermania> c2tarun: Fine
<hakermania> c2tarun: Also give me the output of 'which bash' please
<c2tarun> hakermania: where to execute which bash? inside chroot or outside?
<hakermania> c2tarun: in a normal terminal? Outside.... i don't know actually :/ Just see if `bash` is located at /sbin/ then move it to /bin/
<hakermania> c2tarun: I read that this solved the problem
<c2tarun> hakermania: bash is inside /bin
<hakermania> c2tarun: Did you play with the /etc/passwd file recently?
<c2tarun> hakermania: nope I didn't touch it, its still in 644 mode
<hakermania> c2tarun: I can't find something else... You could try to change your name?  ( sudo usermod -l newname currentname ) ?
<c2tarun> hakermania: I created a new account in chroot and now schroot is working fine :/
 * hakermania is confused...
<c2tarun> dont know how but its fixed :P
<hakermania> sometimes it isn't worth it searching what caused the error. PCs are chaotic things.
<c2tarun> hakermania: its fixed :) thanks for helping
<hakermania> c2tarun: ***For trying to help***
<acarpine> couple of questions about schroot...
<acarpine> Following the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot I correctly set up a chroot env for natty
<acarpine> In a section called "Hint" the wiki suggests to:
<acarpine> "Install the ubuntu-minimal package in a new chroot after you create it:
<acarpine>   $ schroot -c natty_i386 -u root
<acarpine>   # apt-get install ubuntu-minimal"
<acarpine> could someone explain me why?
<acarpine> I mean...I thought I had already installed an ubuntu minimal system executing
<acarpine> "sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 natty /srv/chroot/hardy_i386 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<acarpine> knock knock...
<hakermania> Whose there?
<hakermania> xD
<acarpine> it's me
<drizt> hello. I want to make LiveCD on base Ubuntu 10.04. How do include files which must will be copied in the home of first user?
<hakermania> dritz: Just an info: This is not a channel for such discussions..... :)
<ari-tczew> drizt: try #ubuntu-devel
<drizt> hakermania: oh sorry me. what a questions are duscussed on this channel?
<hakermania> drizt: Look at the topic please
<drizt> hakermania  I might ask here if only i want to help with maintance of ubuntu ?
<hakermania> dritz: Yes, in some way...
<acarpine> People can you explain me why should be dangerous that schroot mounts my home directory?
<hakermania> p?
<drizt> hakermania: okey sorry me. I will leave this channel
<hakermania> acarpine: people? hehe.... I don't know.... security reasons :P ?
<hakermania> dritz: Not something personal
<acarpine> people alias folk
<acarpine> buddy
<acarpine> the debootstrap wiki says "...because it means that you can accidentally delete or otherwise damage things in /home on the host system. "
<acarpine> but is not very clear for me...
<ScottK> The point of chroots are to keep stuff inside them.  If you mount things from outside the chroot to it, then it can no longer do that.
<MTecknology> so if I'm going to get a new package into natty; it needs to be today because freeze is tomorrow?
<MTecknology> err.. I already missed it because it wasw the 24th; huh?
<MTecknology> Updates to packages can be overridden right up until release, right?
<artfwo> MTecknology, there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<artfwo> sometimes new packages appear after feature freeze, but I've rarely seen them
<acarpine> ScottK: so...I have to be aware that i'm working with my real directory, but that's all
<acarpine> right?
<ScottK> And that the processes in the chroot have access outside it.  Depending on what you're doing, that may or may not be important.
<acarpine> ah...ok...it makes more sense now...
<acarpine> just another question...
<MTecknology> artfwo: in this case it's a non-vital unimportand app that has almost no dependencies and absolutely nothing depends on it; my guess is that it's not important enough - I had it in my head that feature freeze wasn't until tomorrow
<acarpine> ScottK: I set up the chroot for natty following the deboostrap wiki instructions
<acarpine> at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebootstrapChroot
<artfwo> MTecknology, I think you can try to ask for a freeze exception then (after you package has passed review stage)
<acarpine> and a section called "Hint" suggests to:
<acarpine> Install the ubuntu-minimal package in a new chroot after you create it:
<acarpine>   $ schroot -c hardy_i386 -u root
<acarpine>   # apt-get install ubuntu-minimal
<acarpine> ScottK: do you know why?
<ScottK> Why they suggest installing minimal?
<MTecknology> artfwo: alrighty; I"ll try that - thanks :)
<acarpine> ScottK: I mean...I thought I had already installed an ubuntu minimal system executing the previous command
<acarpine> "sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch i386 natty /srv/chroot/hardy_i386 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/"
<ScottK> What was the result of apt-get install ubuntu-minimal?
<acarpine> I haven't tried
<acarpine> because I belivie is not necessary
<acarpine> my schroot seems to work correctly without this command, is just I don't understand the hint...
<ScottK> I don't recall if the metapackage gets installed or not.  If it's not, it's helpful to have it installed so that if packages are added to the minimal system during development, they get added to your chroot too.
<acarpine> how can i know if the metapackage is installed or not?
<acarpine> i'm able to use schroot -c natty_i386 -u root and that's why I believe schroor is correctly configured...
<ScottK> The simplest way is to apt-get install ubuntu-minimal.  If it's already installed, it will tell you so.
<acarpine> ok, using it i'm installing 33MB of new packages
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: ping
<coolbhavi> c2tarun, hey
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: hi :) you looked into that bastet bug?
<acarpine> ScottK: ok...i installed some new stuff and now using "lsb_release -a" I can see that chroot is running Natty
<acarpine> tks ScottK
<coolbhavi> c2tarun, yes mate I commented :)
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: about angel's patch, his patch is good, bug geser told me that it is not proper to the conventions and directed me to create a patch with proper convention. both the patches will do fine :)
<coolbhavi> c2tarun, thanks for intimation mate ll upload it asap then :)
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: thanks :)
<coolbhavi> no mention :)
<acarpine> tks ScottK!
<c2tarun> there is package named chaplin which ftbfs on natty machine. A small fix in Makefile is making it work, the problem is that package is not having patches, should I create a patch for the change in makefile?
<coolbhavi> c2tarun, is the package there in debian too?
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: nope
<coolbhavi> c2tarun, then please do use a patch system to keep the package lintian clean in ubuntu. Please anyone correct me if I'm wrong
<c2tarun> coolbhavi: ok, I added a patch thanks :)
<c2tarun> I have a problem, I added a patch. the patch folder instead of getting into debian/patches came out of debian folder. now when I apply the patch and build binary package its building and after poping the patch it is failing to build. I thought debuild first pops all the patches and then pushes them before bulding binary package
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: which patch system?
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: I added patch by simple quilt new *.patch command I guess its quilt native
<Bachstelze> you're probably doing it wrong, you should apply the patch manually, debuild does it when you build the package
<Bachstelze> shouldn't*
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: than how to apply a patch, package is following no patch system, my patch is the first patch
<Bachstelze> just add it
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: how?
<Bachstelze> with quilt new
<Bachstelze> then  quilt add <file>
<Bachstelze> then edit the file, and quilt refresh when you're done
<Bachstelze> and dry building
<Bachstelze> try*
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: I did exactly the same :( as you said
<Bachstelze> hmm
<Bachstelze> did you set the QUILT_PATCHES env variable?
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: nope
<Bachstelze> with something like   export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<Bachstelze> I'm not sure where it puts the parches by default, maybe that's your problem
<Bachstelze> patches*
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: ok, I set the QUILT_PATCHES variable going to try again
<Bachstelze> also you need to be at the root of your package, since the path is relative to $PWD
<Bachstelze> (i.e. not in debian/ for example)
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: same problem :( the only thing changed by env var is now patches folder is inside debian. package is still failing on debuilding without pushing patch and succesfull build on pushing the patch
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: did you add quilt in debian/control and debian/rules?
<Bachstelze> does  cat debian/patches/series   show the patch?
<Bachstelze> oh yes, you might need to add a patch rule to debian/rules
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: that's something I dont know how to do, can you please tell me how ?
<c2tarun> how can I add patch rules and quilt into debian/control and debian/rules file?
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html#integrating_with_the_package_build_process
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: what about FFe for bug 725304 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725304 in glibmm2.4 (Ubuntu) "Update to 2.27.95" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725304
 * ari-tczew is off
<ari-tczew> I want to get out lp:~legolas/ubuntu/natty/php5/5.3.5 from sponsors overview
<ari-tczew> how can I do it?
<ari-tczew> bdrung_, tumbleweed ^^
<bdrung_> ari-tczew: you have to change the status of the merge proposal
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: seems that I don't have permissions to do it :/
<bdrung_> ari-tczew: me too. ask on #launchpad
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: no point to ask, because I know the answer.
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: status can change only branch owner
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: it's issue against sponsors overview
<bdrung_> but we should be the branch owner
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: ATM nope. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/+members#active
<ari-tczew> bdrung_: ubuntu-dev should be approved as member
<ari-tczew> cjwatson, kees: could you add ~ubuntu-dev as member into ~ubuntu-branches? it's needed to maintain merging branches
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: wrt glibmm2.4 FFe - I don't think the FFe was ever required for libraries that were part of the desktop packageset and were already in unstable version before FFe. In this case it's impossible not to introduce new features (APIs) but we really have to keep them updated - especially bindings should mirror libraries as close as possible.
<chrisccoulson> i'm sure glibmm2.4 falls under the standing FFe we have for gnome packages, which allows us to update packages to their stable versions
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: probably, but I can't find this exception anymore :}
<chrisccoulson> me neither, but it does ;)
<ari-tczew> chrisccoulson: could you sponsor it for kklimonda?
<chrisccoulson> in any case, it should be tracking the glib version
<chrisccoulson> i don't know, i'm not sure i can
<chrisccoulson> in any case, there's no point right now with the builders being offline
<chrisccoulson> ok, i *can* upload glibmm2.4
<chrisccoulson> but we may as well wait until the builders are back online, and it's saturday evening ;)
<kklimonda> I wonder does the majority of those bugs show up on fridays ;)
<kklimonda> it's like the murphy's law personified..
<chrisccoulson> heh
<chrisccoulson> i'll sponsor it on monday anyway ;)
<kklimonda> bah, installing clean natty broke icons completely..
<kklimonda> it's like svg support is gone
<kklimonda> hmm..
<kklimonda> ah, already reported.. but 6 days ago.. hmm..
<kklimonda> (and this is not the right channel, sorry :))
<chrisccoulson> kklimonda, is gdk-pixbuf configured correctly?
<chrisccoulson> which bug?
<kklimonda> bug 722281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 722281 in librsvg (Ubuntu) "Svg Support is broken" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/722281
<kklimonda> I'm not sure if it's triaged properly - I've just started looking into it, as unity 2d looks really bad without some icons :)
<chrisccoulson> oh, it should be fixed according to the bug
<chrisccoulson> you're using unity 2d? i tried it for the first time yesterday
<chrisccoulson> i love it!
<ari-tczew> I won't use unity until support all of my favourites software.
<ari-tczew> e.g. kadu
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: ah, yes - I didn't yet read the whole report :)
<kklimonda> chrisccoulson: yeah, unity 2d is really great - I like it more than the 3D version. ;)
<kklimonda> it does have some bugs unfortunately :/
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: why doesn't kadu work (well?) in Unity?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: I don't know, I don't use unity since I have natty. However, kadu is on list for related unity.
<ari-tczew> where patching is needed
<ari-tczew> messaging appet or something
<chrisccoulson> that doesn't prevent you from using it though. it would run just like it runs in a normal GNOME, XFCE or KDE session
<Ampelbein> erm, what am I missing? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572846/
<Ampelbein> (when trying to debuild -S -sa a source package)
<azeem> you're missing Debian/Debhelper/Sequence/apport.pm
<azeem> from dh-apport
<jmarsden> Ampelbein: More likely, you are missing dh_apport ?
<jmarsden> Right.
<Ampelbein> azeem, jmarsden: indeed I do. thanks. note to self: watch the chroot you are in.
<jmarsden> You're welcome.
#ubuntu-motu 2011-02-27
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error
<c2tarun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572898/
<artfwo> c2tarun, are you upgrading a package here?
<c2tarun> artfwo: fixing FTBFS
<artfwo> well, the patch fails to apply here
<c2tarun> artfwo: that is something I dont understand :( I just created a patch refreshed it and poped it and now whn I am building I am getting this error. :(
<artfwo> could you show your patch as well?
<c2tarun> artfwo: let me tell you few things then may be you understand, the package I am fixing has no patches, I added 3.0 (quilt) to debian/source/format and then I added a new patch by quilt new <patch name> and then the usual steps
<c2tarun> artfwo: here is the patch http://paste.ubuntu.com/572900/
 * artfwo is looking
<artfwo> c2tarun, weird the patch fails to apply indeed
<c2tarun> artfwo: why so? i used 3.0 quilt so I didnt made any changes to rules and control file. do you think its right?
<artfwo> that's certainly not right
<c2tarun> artfwo: so here is the error :( ok, i'll try to read again an make changes to rules and control file
<c2tarun> artfwo: thanks for you time
<artfwo> I'm not done with the problem yet :)
<c2tarun> artfwo: is there anything else :)
<artfwo> c2tarun, I cannot figure out what's happening
<artfwo> I just tried to patch chaplin.c (simply add a comment to the beginning of the file) and managed to build the package
<artfwo> but if I create a patch against makefile, if breaks up
<c2tarun> artfwo: oh i think I got this, make file ha no write priviledges except root
<c2tarun> wait let me try again
<c2tarun> artfwo: sorry I was wrong chaplin.c file is also the same privileges as Makefile :(
<artfwo> privileges shouldn't normally be a problem
<c2tarun> artfwo: yup :|
<Bachstelze> it works fine when I patch the makefile in maverick
<Bachstelze> trying in a natty chroot
<c2tarun> artfwo: hey on this page its written that we dont have to make any changes to rules and control file in case of 3.0 quilt http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html#integrating_with_the_package_build_process please take a look
<artfwo> c2tarun, that's right
<c2tarun> artfwo: ok so I did right :) there is some other problem if Bachstelze faces the same than something wrong with package
<artfwo> c2tarun, I think I found the solution
<c2tarun> artfwo: grt... what is it?
<artfwo> quilt pop -a
<artfwo> while quilt push; do quilt refresh -p ab; done
<c2tarun> do you mean executing
<c2tarun> quilt refresh -p ab
<artfwo> no
<artfwo> I mean executing the whole line "while quilt push; do quilt refresh -p ab; done"
<c2tarun> artfwo: just like that, on terminal?
<artfwo> yes
<c2tarun> artfwo: what will it do?
<c2tarun> artfwo: its not working, I executed the line and then poped the patch, then I tried to build the source package and hunk failed
<artfwo> it will refresh the patches and make them ignore context lines
<artfwo> c2tarun, you should execute the command AFTER you've popped the patch
<artfwo> and then don't pop your patch again
<c2tarun> artfwo: ok wait
<artfwo> but just run debuild -S
<artfwo> there's a quilt faq on debian wiki. read about your problem here: http://wiki.debian.org/Projects/DebSrc3.0#Iconvertedmypackagebutitfailstobuildorfailstounpackonallbuildds
<c2tarun> artfwo: actually what is happneing, the script is refreshing the patch and applying it, after we apply the patch manually its building properly, the problem is occuring if we pop the patch and then try to build the source package
<artfwo> but why are you popping the patch when building source package?
<c2tarun> because debuild automatically applies it, so it should work both ways, patch pushed and poped.
<c2tarun> artfwo: and earlier also if you push the patch then source package was building properly, so I dont find anything new after that script :(
<artfwo> oh
<artfwo> did you look at the original diff.gz by the way?
<c2tarun> artfwo: nope, why?
<artfwo> it has its own patch for the makefile
<c2tarun> artfwo: can you please tell me how to look at diff.gz?
<Bachstelze> ah ah
<Bachstelze> that's probably why
<artfwo> c2tarun, I usually look at them with midnight commander (package: mc)
<Bachstelze> I got the source with apt-get source, so it already applied the .diff.gz
<artfwo> c2tarun, perhaps it would be easier to fix the FTBFS by editing diff.gz
<c2tarun> artfwo: never done that :( let me try once.
<artfwo> c2tarun, I've just opened http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs/ and I don't see chaplin there
<c2tarun> artfwo: check this http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<artfwo> another ftbfs tracker?
<c2tarun> artfwo: yup
<artfwo> didn't know about this one :)
<Bachstelze> yeah, that's it
<Bachstelze> (and that, my friend, is why patching source files in .diff.gz is Evil™)
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: hmm... any suggestions on what should I do?
<Bachstelze> how did you get the source?
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: pulled it from natty archive.
<Bachstelze> how? just downloaded the .tar.gz and uncompressed it with tar xzf?
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: pull-lp-source chaplin
<Bachstelze> hmm
<Bachstelze> it seems to do tha tsame thing as apt-get source, so you did have a copy with .diff.gz applied
<Bachstelze> the same thing*
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: yup
<Bachstelze> just a sec, I'm waiting for my natty chroot to upgrade
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: sure.
<artfwo> I don't think it's reasonable to use quilt together with diff.gz here
<Bachstelze> indded
<Bachstelze> but at least it should work
<artfwo> the patch is exactly one-line
<Bachstelze> so if it doesn't, something else is wrong
<Bachstelze> one thing at a time :)
<artfwo> yes, but I think it will be okay, if c2tarun edits diff.gz by adding +LIBS= to the existing Makefile patch
<artfwo> it will make things easier for sponsoring, etc.
<Bachstelze> no, that would be even dirtier, ultimately, it would be best to get rid of patching in .diff.gz
<Bachstelze> and put everything in quilt
<artfwo> then c2tarun's job is to move everything from diff.gz to debian/patches :)
<Bachstelze> yes, but as I said, one thing at a time :)
<Bachstelze> well, it works fine here in natty too
<c2tarun> artfwo Bachstelze: sorry I am not getting what you are exactly saying, the patch in diff.gz is the one line updated in Makefile precisely line number 7?
<c2tarun> what I am seeing in the source code folder is the second line, it means first line is updated by second. but I guess since this change is not due to any patch in quilt, should I first make a patch that make the change in diff.gz and then my binutils patch?
<artfwo> c2tarun, unpack your diff.gz and open it in a text editor - you'll get it.
<artfwo> or just open it with midnight commander
<Bachstelze> or zless :)
<c2tarun> I opened it in vi and i got it :)
<c2tarun> what I am not understanding is what do you mean by move everything to patches?
<artfwo> c2tarun, your diff.gz contains patches to Makefile and chaplin.c
<artfwo> that's considered bad practice
<Bachstelze> right now, .diff.gz modifies some source files
<c2tarun> artfwo: ya
<Bachstelze> that's wrong
<Bachstelze> ^
<c2tarun> so i should get the orig tarball, make patches for the changes in diff.gz and then pack it?
<artfwo> like Bachstelze said, one thing at a time :)
<c2tarun> artfwo: one thing at time means like one patch for the change in diff.gz and other for my change?
<artfwo> yes
<Bachstelze> and also that first we're trying to figure out why yours doesn't apply
<Bachstelze> then we can move on to the others
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: i guess mine and patch in diff.gz are changing the same line, I followed the quilt so it failed.
<Bachstelze> no
<Bachstelze> as fat as quilt is concerned, .diff.gz does not even exist
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: then?
<Bachstelze> quilt comes after .diff.gz has been applied
<c2tarun> hmm....'
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: how are you building your package?
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: debuild -S
<Bachstelze> not the source package, the binary
<c2tarun> debuild -b
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: but source is failing first why go for the binary?
<Bachstelze> yeah, never mind :p
<Bachstelze> hmm, what's this .pc dir it creates
<Bachstelze> ?
<Bachstelze> first time I see it
<c2tarun> quilt uses it
<Bachstelze> I mean
<Bachstelze> .pc should be removed when it's not needed, so it shouldn't be there anymore when you run debuild -S
<Bachstelze> first time I see it when I run a debuild
<Bachstelze> is what I meant
<Bachstelze> normally it's always removed before
<Bachstelze> maybe the fact that you have source file spatched in .diff.gz is confusing quilt, I guess you should remove those first
<c2tarun> well its gets removed automatically I guess, I never removed it in any packages
<Bachstelze> me neither
<Bachstelze> that's wwy I wonder why it's stil here now
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: you created any new patch?
<Bachstelze> same as yours
<c2tarun> hmm... will it be right if I untar fresh orig.tar and copy debian into it, then I create two patches, first one will fix the change in diff.gz and other one will fix mine (or just one patch with appropriate changes)
<Bachstelze> that should work, yes
<artfwo> perhaps, dpkg-source has a conflict of 1.0 format and 3.0 format, when packing the package?
<Bachstelze> you should do a separate quilt patch for the Makefile and chaplin.c thouhg
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: why so? I mean one patch can handle everything
<Bachstelze> it's bad practice to put unrelated changes in the same patch
<Bachstelze> because what if one of them becomes irrelevant, but the other is still needed?
<c2tarun> ok I'll do that :)
<Bachstelze> I think it's the fact that the same file is patched both in .diff.gz and in quilt
<Bachstelze> that is making dpkg-source fail
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: I always struggle in what to write in changelog :( can you please help me a bit, I created two patches one is for chaplin.c and other is for Makefile
<Bachstelze> something like "Converted changes in Makefile and chaplin.c from .diff.ge to quilt patches."
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: I changed the Makefile in such a way that it includes the change in diff.gz and FTBFS bug simultaneously
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: in a single patch :(
<Bachstelze> it's best to make separate, they are probably unrelated
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: but both the patch will change the same line, do you still think it is necessary to separate them?
<Bachstelze> yes
<Bachstelze> that's exactly what quilt is for
<c2tarun> ok, i'll do it
<Bachstelze> since the parches are nicely ordered on a stack, you are sure of the order they will be  applied in
<Bachstelze> so no problem editing the same line several times
<udienz> tumbleweed, around?
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: I changed as you directed, can you please take a look at bug 725645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725645 in chaplin (Ubuntu) "Package chaplin-1.10-0.1build1 failed to build on natty machine" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725645
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: I mean take a look at upload I made in that bug
<udienz> c2tarun, which log contain ftbfs?
<c2tarun> udienz: sorry I didn't uploaded that log, wait i'll upload
<udienz> c2tarun, it's better when you write short log that contain error's in bug
<c2tarun> udienz: sorry, I'll keep in mind from next time :(
<c2tarun> udienz: I uploaded it.
<udienz> c2tarun, but if an error in other place you can put links at bug. usually i do it when fixing ftbfs
<c2tarun> udienz: If you are looking at it than I should'nt subscribe ubuntu-sponsors?
<udienz> c2tarun, np
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: it'as also beter to attach a debdiff rather than your .debian.tar.gz
<udienz> c2tarun, no, please subscribe ubuntu-sponsors. because i'm not ubuntu-motu right now
<c2tarun> udienz: sure,
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: I thought to do so but since I changed the diff.gz it was weird. but I'll do it :) wait
<Bachstelze> it seems to build fine
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: done :) debdiff is uploaded
<udienz> c2tarun, take a look at bug 715625, i reported eggcups in lp. i attched an error and debdiff. so other developer can checked very fast
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 715625 in eggcups (Ubuntu) "[FTBFS] Source eggcups 0.20-0ubuntu4 in Natty" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715625
<c2tarun> ubottu: wow :) no comments uploaded directly :) cool I'll also post an error log and debdiff from next time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<c2tarun> udienz: opps ^^
<udienz> c2tarun, seems like it was caused by binutils-gold
<udienz> chaplin
<c2tarun> udienz: yup and hey I didn't made an entry for updating standards-version in debian/control file in changelog. :(
<udienz> c2tarun, i change standrs version because eggcups come from ubuntu
<udienz> and not from debian
<micahg> c2tarun: standards shouldn't be bumped on packages we import from Debian
<c2tarun> udienz: chaplin is also not in debian.
<micahg> c2tarun: it originally came from Debian
<c2tarun> micahg: but I think now its not in debian :( because rmadison didn't display anything on debian call
<micahg> right
 * micahg is checking why it was dropped
<udienz> c2tarun, right. chaplin isn't in debian yet
<micahg> udienz: no, it was originally from Debian 5 years ago
<micahg> er, almost 7 actually
 * c2tarun wow 7... that time I never heard about linux :(
<udienz> micahg, ah.. ok..
<c2tarun> micahg: so I shouldn't change the standards-version?
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: you should change the version to 1.10-0.2
<Bachstelze> not 1build2
<micahg> no, it should be 1.10-0.1ubuntu2
<micahg> *1.10-0.1ubuntu1
<Bachstelze> buildX is added when a package is rebuilt without having been modified
 * micahg can't find the removal note either
<micahg> c2tarun: no, you can
<udienz> http://snapshot.debian.org/package/chaplin/ give me 404
<micahg> it's like all traces of its very existence in Debian has been removed
<c2tarun> ls
<c2tarun> oops , sorry
<Bachstelze> the package builds fine, in any case
<Bachstelze> but if the package is not in debian anymore, maybe you could take the liberty of fixing all the lintian warnings
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: lintian warnings? where are they?
<udienz> lintian -I in-file-with.changes
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572935/
<Bachstelze> last one is "normal"
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: I am very sorry, I dont know why the first two lintian warnings are there, can you please give me any hint?
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: http://lintian.debian.org/tags.html
<c2tarun> how can i get the debhelper compatibility version?
<artfwo> c2tarun, it's in debian/compat
<c2tarun> artfwo: actually its not there :) I got the lintian warning and I have to put in there
<artfwo> c2tarun, are you still working on chaplin?
<c2tarun> artfwo: yup
<artfwo> I have a freshly unpacked source here, and debian/compat is there
<artfwo> chaplin-1.10$ cat debian/compat
<artfwo> 4
<Bachstelze> yes
<Bachstelze> and the warning tells you that it's deprecated
<Bachstelze> latest is 8
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: ok, so I'll update it to 8 and is there anything wrong with this syntax "Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}"
<artfwo> that's right syntax
<artfwo> original package didn't have {misc:Depends}
<c2tarun> artfwo: what do you mean? I am not getting
<artfwo> what does lintian say to you?
<c2tarun> artfwo: W: chaplin source: debhelper-but-no-misc-depends chaplin
<artfwo> there
<artfwo> you don't have ${misc:Depends} in debian/control
<artfwo> it's all described in http://lintian.debian.org/tags/debhelper-but-no-misc-depends.html
<artfwo> c2tarun, also make sure to read debhelper manpage, before you bump debian/compat to 8
<artfwo> it describes all the compability levels in detail
<micahg> can someone makes sure the package still works before putting all this work into it?
<udienz> micahg, is fixing ftbfs allowed now?
<micahg> udienz: yes
<c2tarun> artfwo: I am not sure that this package satisfies the compatibility level of more than 4. What should I do?
<artfwo> c2tarun, I'd suppose you should set debian/compat to the maximum possible value, but CHECK with debhelper(7) first, that all is okay
<udienz> micahg, what is rpath? (i see your comments in gkamus @revu)
<c2tarun>  I think maximum possible value is 4 :/ I made some changes and uploaded a new debdiff on bug 725645 Can you please take a look
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725645 in chaplin (Ubuntu) "Package chaplin-1.10-0.1build1 failed to build on natty machine" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725645
<artfwo> c2tarun, looks good
<artfwo> I see you've bumped Standards-Version to 3.9.1
<artfwo> but why do you think maximum value for debian/compat is 4?
<micahg> udienz: it's where the executable hard codes a path to a library
<jmarsden> artfwo: man chrpath   # for a utility to let you see rpaths and mess with them after the fact.
<jmarsden> oops, that was udienz ^^
<udienz> micahg, jmarsden, thanks. i change gkamus library location into /usr/lib rather than /usr/share/gkamus in d/rules
<c2tarun> artfwo: honestly I am not actually getting this facts about debhelper, I tried to increase the version and on each increase I was getting more lintian warning :(
<artfwo> a good chance to fix 'em all, eh? :)
<artfwo> ask specific questions about your warnings, and we will try to help ;)
<c2tarun> artfwo: this warning I got while building source package W: chaplin source: dh-clean-k-is-deprecated
<artfwo> that's pretty obvious one
<artfwo> http://lintian.debian.org/tags/dh-clean-k-is-deprecated.html
<artfwo> replace it with dh_prep and you're set
<artfwo> (and don't forget to document every change in debian/changelog)
<c2tarun> sure
<c2tarun> artfwo: I got this warning W: chaplin: copyright-without-copyright-notice how can I get the copyright info?
<artfwo> c2tarun, have you read http://lintian.debian.org/tags/copyright-without-copyright-notice.html ?
<c2tarun> artfwo: yup, but I dont knw how to get unicode C symbol and other informations?
<artfwo> you don't need the unicode symbol at all
<c2tarun> artfwo: and YYYY-YYYY information?
<artfwo> Copyright 2004 Firstname Lastname <address@example.com> will be sufficient for lintian
<artfwo> woah
<c2tarun> BTW what is 2004?
<artfwo> year 2004
<jmarsden> A year :)
<c2tarun> I mean year of what :)
<jmarsden> The year the thing was copyrighted :)
<jmarsden> AD, Anno Domini, or CE is assumed :)
<artfwo> c2tarun, I picked the date from chaplin.c
<artfwo> but you can contact the upstream author to be sure
<c2tarun> artfwo: what about binary-without-manpages? What can I do?
<artfwo> c2tarun, a) ignore the warning or b) write a manpage
<c2tarun> artfwo: I'll choose a) :) and after this there is no other warning
<c2tarun> artfwo: I uploaded a new debdiff can you please take a look bug 725645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725645 in chaplin (Ubuntu) "Package chaplin-1.10-0.1build1 failed to build on natty machine" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725645
<artfwo> c2tarun, looks good to me
<c2tarun> artfwo: can you sponsor?
<artfwo> I cannot, I'm not even a MOTU yet :)
<c2tarun> !dpatch
<c2tarun> which patching system is better? quilt or dpatch?
<artfwo> c2tarun, dpatch is considered deprecated to my knowledge
<c2tarun> artfwo: if any package is using it, should we convert it to quilt?
<artfwo> generally, yes
<c2tarun> ok
<artfwo> but if you're working on an existing package, try to keep difference to a minimum
<c2tarun> its weird there are two folder inside debian, one is patched and other is patches. patched contains pa .h.patch file with information of which file to patch and patches is somewhat similar to quilt's debian/patches
<artfwo> which package it is?
<c2tarun> ivtv-utils
<artfwo> well, this package is maintained in debian and doesn't have an ubuntu version
<c2tarun> yup, I got this from one ftbfs tracker.
<c2tarun> artfwo: it failed to build natty machine
<artfwo> I'd keep the patch as tiny as possible then
<c2tarun> hmm.. since it is maintained it debian we cannot change it to quilt? I have to learn using dpatch?
<artfwo> we can, but this will be a sponsored upload
<artfwo> it is easier for a sponsor to work with simple patch, rather than a fully converted package
<artfwo> you can also patch the package in debian
<c2tarun> artfwo: what if debian released a new version. our different patch system may create problem for autosync
<artfwo> right
<c2tarun> artfwo: so I'll read dpatch manual first :0
<c2tarun> :)
<c2tarun> artfwo: can you please look at this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/572968/
<artfwo> looking
<artfwo> why do you think it fails to build? :)
<c2tarun> in line 27 -lm should be at the end
<c2tarun> artfwo: ^^
<artfwo> in fact, the error is in lines 29-30
<artfwo> -lm is only an instruction to link with libm
<artfwo> it can be anywhere in the linker command line
<c2tarun> artfwo: thats the prob :( I am not able to find where it is
<artfwo> you cannot locate the function 'log'?
<c2tarun> artfwo: nope :) I cannot locate the Makefile in which I have to make change to remove this error
<artfwo> but what are you going to do once you find the Makefile?
<c2tarun> artfwo: the error is because ivtv-pcm-tester.c is using log function from libm library. its linker is -lm. I just have to move linker to the end of the line and it will compile
<artfwo> your makefile is test/Makefile
<artfwo> but it already includes LDFLAGS=-lm
<c2tarun> but where is this LDFLAGS is used :( that will the place where I have to make change
<artfwo> well, make uses it automatically
<c2tarun> what? than how can I solve this error?
<artfwo> don't know, let's try to figure out :)
<c2tarun> sure :)
<artfwo> Did you successfully compile utils/ivtv-ctl.c?
<artfwo> it throws almost the same error on my system
<artfwo> ivtv-utils-1.4.1/utils/ivtv-ctl.c:192: undefined reference to `ceilf'
<artfwo> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<c2tarun> artfwo: yup, I moved -lm to the end in utils/Makefile line number 23
<artfwo> so you may as well create a simular rule in test/Makefile
<artfwo> something like:
<artfwo> ivtv-pcm-tester: ivtv-pcm-tester.o
<artfwo>     $(CXX)  -lm -o $@ $^
<c2tarun> artfwo: hey can you please tell me what is @ and ^ here?
<artfwo> c2tarun, http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/internalvariables.html#APPREF2
 * c2tarun reading
<artfwo> sorry, missed your last line :)
<artfwo> I'm affected by bug 60527
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 60527 in language-pack-gnome-de (Ubuntu) "xchat-gnome /me misbehaviour" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/60527
<artfwo> c2tarun, this makefile just worked for me http://paste.ubuntu.com/572977/
<artfwo> but I still don't understand why LDFLAGS have been ignored
<c2tarun> artfwo: cool :) shall I use it?
<artfwo> of course, but I think it's not the best solution
<c2tarun> artfwo: why so?
<artfwo> LDFLAGS=-lm is present in the Makefile, but it's ignored at the linking stage
<artfwo> something surely is wrong
<udienz> it must be LIBS to adding library linker
<artfwo> udienz, I tried to build it with LIBS, it also failed
<udienz> artfwo, is the package have configure.in? some package declaring LIBS/LDFLAGS,etc in configure.in
<artfwo> udienz, no it only uses handwritten Makefiles
<c2tarun> artfwo: what do you mean LIBS not working?
<c2tarun> artfwo: I mean after using LIBS did you remove LDFLAGS?
<udienz> artfwo, which package?
<artfwo> udienz, ivtv-utils
<artfwo> c2tarun, right
<c2tarun> artfwo: why?
 * udienz looking ivtv-utils
<artfwo> c2tarun, it's a convention to enumerate libraries like -lm in $LIBS
<c2tarun> artfwo: this makefile is working http://paste.ubuntu.com/572982/
<c2tarun> artfwo: in this I commented LDFLAGS, how come yours not working?
<artfwo> of course, since you explicitly put $LIBS in the end of your linking rule
<c2tarun> artfwo: well we have to do that isnt it? without using LIBS how can it compile? :/
<artfwo> forget about LIBS :)
<artfwo> your program isn't using autotools, so LIBS is irrevelant here
<c2tarun> artfwo: autotools? :( what are they?
<artfwo> c2tarun, autoconf, automake, libtool, etc.
<c2tarun> artfwo: so what final Makefile do you suggest?
<c2tarun> artfwo: the one with LIBS or one with LDFLAGS?
<udienz> artfwo, $(CXX) -lm -o $@ $^ it must be $(CXX) -o $@ $^ $(LIBS)
<artfwo> LIBS is not commonly used with Makefiles
<udienz> or $(CXX) -o $@ $^ -lm
<artfwo> http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/html_node/Implicit-Variables.html
<c2tarun> udienz: that is the first error, fix it and you'll get other one, that is our problem
<udienz> c2tarun, what an error then?
<c2tarun> udienz: you are right, go on fix your first error. U'll get another one on building
<c2tarun> artfwo: I'll stick with your makefile than, but what about the problem that why LDFLAGS is ignored?
<c2tarun> udienz: you found other error?
<udienz> c2tarun, not yet, i'll uploading it into my ppa
<udienz> c2tarun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/572984/
<c2tarun> udienz: why u changed all lines of utils/Makefile?
<udienz> c2tarun, because a library must placed after object
<c2tarun> udienz: your patch is really good, I think you should file a bug and upload this patch.
 * c2tarun dpatch really is annoying :( quilt is really good. all the compiles I did after applying the patch are recorded in patch ^_^
<azeem> hrm?
<udienz> c2tarun, feel free to take. but o still got an errors. seems like we must adding LIBS into Makefile
<udienz> c2tarun, to make/edit dpatch you can use edit-patch in ubuntu-dev-tools package
<c2tarun> udienz: what error is still there?
<udienz> c2tarun, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/65227773/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.ivtv-utils_1.4.1-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<c2tarun> udienz: you are getting the same error which I was talking about, here this makefile fixes your error http://paste.ubuntu.com/572982/ but I am not sure about the variable naming convention.
<udienz> c2tarun, very good. do you tested? and building is fine?
<c2tarun> udienz: yup its working :)
<c2tarun> I just have to make the whole patch again, can you believe whole application is of 800KB and my patch alone is of 3.0+ MB :/
<udienz> c2tarun, great!
<udienz> c2tarun, maybe you make a mistake during make a patch
<c2tarun> udienz: I just compiled countless times inside the patch :(
<nonix4> Is it a bug for a program to be setuid-root when it does not need that? For example rephrase drops privs after mlock(for less than 64k) and setreuid at beginning.
<ari-tczew> what do you think about upgrading QA stuff in FFe?
<ari-tczew> Standards-Versions, debhelper, lintian errors etc.
<c_korn> what tool executes get-orig-source ?
<azeem> c_korn: it is supposed to be run manually I believe
<azeem> or possibly as part of some meta-building tool
<c_korn> ok
<c_korn> thanks
<c2tarun> !ftbfs
<c2tarun> Whats the difference between a Makefile and Makefile.in?
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: Makefile.am and Makefile.in are processed by automake and configure to create the Makefile
<c2tarun> Ampelbein: Makefiles are created automatically?
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: depending on the buildsystem used, they can be.
<c2tarun> Ampelbein: where can I know more about makefiles?
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: http://www.gnu.org/software/hello/manual/automake/Autotools-Introduction.html for a general introduction to the autotools
<ari-tczew> bdrung_, tumbleweed: around?
 * tumbleweed is
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: I'd like to request new script for ubuntu-dev-tools and I have it done. Which branch should be merge proposed?
<tumbleweed> lp:ubuntu-dev-tools
<ari-tczew> OK.
<tumbleweed> it needs a manpage, entry in debian/copyright, and a line in debian/control, and setup.py
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: what do you think, name for script 'switch-to-3.0-source-format' is OK?
<ari-tczew> 'switch-3.0-source-format *
<tumbleweed> is that a complex enough task to need a script?
<tumbleweed> the name's a bit long, but I don't have any better suggestions. switch might also be the wrong word
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: small script, but would be nice to have, always any automation
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: convert is better than switch ?
<tumbleweed> yeah a bit
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: maybe convert-3.0-quilt ?
<tumbleweed> that's a better length
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: do I need to add myself to d/copyright?
<geser> why not get that script into devscripts? It doesn't sound Ubuntu-specific
<ari-tczew> geser: because I'd like to get it into ubuntu-dev-tools
<geser> that shouldn't be a reason
<ari-tczew> as everything
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: geser has a good point
<geser> especially as bdrung is working on restructuring u-d-t (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032357.html)
<geser> adding new scripts to u-d-t which are better placed in devscripts won't help him finish this target
<ari-tczew> geser, tumbleweed: can I use git for send my patch?
<ari-tczew> debian bug 599777 roxx
<ubottu> Debian bug 599777 in devscripts "[new] dep3changelog: Generate changelog entry from DEP3 patch" [Minor,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/599777
<ari-tczew> requestsync failed. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/573084/
<ari-tczew> geser: ^^
<geser> ari-tczew: LP oops'ed, I will forward it there
<geser> ari-tczew: and requestsync also needs porting to the new python-launchpadlib (as you can see in your paste it tries to file it on staging), IIRC someone is working on it
<ari-tczew> ahs
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ping
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: pong
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: hello :) I need to ask something about your comment on bug 725645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 725645 in chaplin (Ubuntu) "Package chaplin-1.10-0.1build1 failed to build on natty machine" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725645
<ari-tczew> tumbleweed: sometimes I have to deal with branches which has got UNRELEASED target in d/changelog. sponsor-patch shows warning that it's impossible to upload. is it a way to get changes UNRELEASED to natty via sponsor-patch?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: just ask
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: you said to check whether package is removed from debian and ubuntu, can you please tell me how to check that?
<tumbleweed> c2tarun: you can see the package's state in Debian on it's pts page: packages.qa.debian.org/chaplin
<tumbleweed> rmadison is also useful
<tumbleweed> ari-tczew: yes, sponsor-patch could call dch -r
<tumbleweed> geser: err yes, that someone is me, but the heat this weekend hasn't been very condusive to work
<c2tarun> tumbleweed: if a patch is removed by debian should we remove it from ubuntu as well?
<ari-tczew> if package has been removed from debian, automatic patch as well...
<tumbleweed> c2tarun: chaplin has never been in Debian.
<tumbleweed> it actually came from debian-multimedia
<c2tarun> tumbleweed: micahg said that it was in debian 5-6 years ago
<tumbleweed> c2tarun: http://debian-multimedia.org/dists/unstable/main/binary-amd64/package/chaplin.php
<tumbleweed> debian-multimedia is not Debian
<micahg> ah, that's why I couldn't find it :)
<tumbleweed> micahg: the uploader was the giveaway :)
 * micahg obviously doesn't know enough about debian multimedia
<micahg> tumbleweed: can we sync from there?
<ari-tczew> micahg: nope
<ari-tczew> micahg: ftbfs
<tumbleweed> micahg: I doubt we can automatically, I've actually never done it myself
<tumbleweed> but we do have quite a few packages from there
<tumbleweed> (anyone who used Debian on the desktop a few years ago will know about debian-multimedia.org, but I think these days most things one needs are in the main archive)
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: so you can't change anything unnecessary. just patch directly Makefile as I suggested on bug comment and send it to maintainer
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: unnecessary changes means?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: all apart from fix FTBFS
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: It's just resync on Debian multimedia.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: hmm.... I was suggested that since the package is not in debian, we should try to fix all lintian errors
<ari-tczew>  *build1 is just no-change rebuild
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: it is in debian multimedia
<ari-tczew> and it has got maintainer
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok, so I should just make a patch to fix FTBFS and send it to maintainer?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: That's right.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: don't change patch system as well
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: actually there was no patch system. only few changes in diff.gz
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: You introduced 3.0 source format in your debdiff.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: yup, just because there was no patch system, to create a patch I have to follow any system, so I used 3.0 quilt
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: I understand.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: so at least I have to follow a patch? :( and little bit about LIBS, I dont understand why can't I use LIBS?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: Because it's wrong. Just move -ldvdread.
<ari-tczew> do it
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: but I need a patch for changes in chaplin.c and Makefile already mentioned in diff.gz otherwise my FTBFS patch for Makefile will fail.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: no
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: get last source files from debian multimedia
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: dget http://debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/c/chaplin/chaplin_1.10-0.2.dsc
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: dpkg-source -x *0.2.dsc
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: go to packaged directory
<ari-tczew> dch -i
<ari-tczew> write what did you change
<ari-tczew> save
<ari-tczew> run update-maintainer
<ari-tczew> edit Makefile and move -ldvdread at the end
<ari-tczew> that's all
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: no patches for changing Makefile, should I change Makefile directly?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: yes
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok, than this will work. Ok. after compiling I should just create the debdiff and send it to maintainer?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: yes
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok, i'll do.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: here is the debdiff file, can you please take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/573089/
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: beautiful. However, I'm not sure whether in debug it's needed. without debug, buils fine
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: so what should I do now?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: I think that it won't hurt if debug is changes as well, I'll upload it. Please send patch to Christian. You can encourage him to upgrade QA stuff which you did first time, so Standards-Version, debhelper 8, DEP5 for d/copyright etc.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: sorry but I dont understand what do you mean by debug?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: look into your debdiff
<ari-tczew> and you will get know
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: got it :)
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: by sending patch to Christian, what patch do you mean exactly?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: changes on Makefile. just copy it from debdiff.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: delete old debdiff on the bug and attach correct
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok, sure
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: done :)
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: Thanks, Will do later.
<c2tarun> there is package name kic in ftbfs tracker list, how should I check its existence in debian and whether I should work on it?
<c2tarun> can anyone please help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/573099/
<bdrung_> ari-tczew: if sponsor-patch complains about the series, you can go into the edit mode and set the series
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: try to play with -lX11
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: tried a lot :( the problem is Makefile is being generated during building, so any changes made by me is lost on next build.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: tried a lot :( the problem is Makefile is being generated during building, so any changes made by me is lost on next build.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: why did you wrote the same again?
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: sorry :( I got disconnected for sometime, I thought I missed your reply.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: If I don't reply it doesn't mean that I missed.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: no I thought that may be you replied when I was disconnected :P
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: Try to call LIBS with -lX11 in d/rules.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: nope, not working, same set of errors
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: so leave it
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: leave it means? leave the package or leave the change in rules?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: leave the package
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: can you please suggest me some ftbfs packages to work on?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: http://udd.debian.org/cgi-bin/ubuntu_ftbfs.cgi
<ari-tczew> a wide range of choices
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: btw. you can open a bug on BTS against kic, related to FTBFS with binutils-gold/ no-add-needed.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok, i'll do that
<geser> c2tarun: for that FTBFS you have to find the library which provides those symbols
<c2tarun> geser: in the case of kic I think the library is -lX11 problem is I dont where to make changes?
<geser> one moment, looking
<geser> c2tarun: the problem is the "-L" without any path
<geser> I'm not fully sure but I guess the -lX11 gets treated as the argument for -L
<c2tarun> geser: the line in the error is from a makefile that is being created on buildtime :( I dont know where to make changes to -L
<geser> you have to go backwards: Makefile gets created from Makefile.in, so look there first
<geser> as this gets passed through $(LIBS) figure out who sets it
<geser> as Makefile.in doesn't hardcode it, it comes from configure/configure.in
<c2tarun> geser: I looked, all I was able to figure out is there is file configure which is creating all the Makefiles :(
<geser> unfortunately I don't have time currently to look at configure/configure.in and seeing what's broken
<c2tarun> geser: np, meanwhile I am working on another package, just ping me if you get time :) thanks
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, Hi. I was going to upload boost-mpi-source1.42_1.42.0-4ubuntu2 (to fix uninstallability of libs), and was thinking aobut adding the non-versioned dev packages that has been dropped from boost-defaults (libboost-mpi-dev, libboost-mpi-python-dev and libboost-graph-parallel-dev). What do you think about it?
<ScottK> fabrice_sp: As long as you can make it work so those binaries land in Universe, I think it's a great idea.
<fabrice_sp> ScottK, ok. Thanks!
<ari-tczew> wgrant: where can I find last rebuild test?
<c2tarun> I run rmadison on a package for debian an got hppa. What is it?
<Ampelbein> c2tarun: a processor architecture like i386 or amd64
<c2tarun> why some linkers in libraries start from L not l? I mean like -Llib I googled this and first time google failed to give any result :/
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: -L<dir> means that ld will search for libraries in the given dir
<Bachstelze> -l<lib> means it will lik the given lib
<Bachstelze> totally different
<Bachstelze> link*
<c2tarun> Bachstelze: g++ -o atom4 atom4.o interface.o obj/event.o obj/textui.o -Lproglib/lib -Llib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -lt++ -lpanel -lncurses -lX11 -lXpm -latom4 -lxatom4  this line was giving an undefined reference error. Why?
<Bachstelze> c2tarun: for statrters, the -L flags should be before -o
<Bachstelze> and if it still gives undefined reference, probably the -l flags are in the wrong order
<c_korn> what package contains debug symbols of /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 ?
<Ampelbein> c_korn: usually the -dbgsym or -dbg version of the package the file is in.
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: please use DEP3 tags in patches
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: what are DEP3 tags?
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems#Patch%20Tagging%20Guidelines
<ari-tczew> !dep3
<ari-tczew> !ftbfs
<jmarsden> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/
<ari-tczew> why this silly bot doesn't know that pretty easy things
<jmarsden> ari-tczew: You can propose new factoids if you think they will be useful -- do so, instead of complaining :)
<ari-tczew> or rather essential
<ari-tczew> jmarsden: last time when I talked about !ftbfs someone told me that it doesn't need to be handled by bot o_O
<ari-tczew> everything should be easy for new contributors
<ari-tczew> don't make mountains for their start
<ari-tczew> but what I know...
<jmarsden> Yes, I'd write a factoid and submit it and see what happens... I forget exactly where to do that for the ubottu bots though.
<c2tarun> ok, the guide was good, can you please tell me a example of any patch on any bug on LP that follows dep3? this will help me a lot
<c2tarun> sorry got disconnected again :( any examples?
<ari-tczew> damn, {{{ }}} doesn't work on new wiki anymore
<ari-tczew> anyone has got other solutions for {{{ ?
<jmarsden> Which wiki?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<ari-tczew> jmarsden: yes
<jmarsden> That would be nuts, they'd have to fix up hundreds of existing wiki pages that use it...
<ari-tczew> jmarsden: have you got something to replace it?
<jmarsden> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnMoinWikiSyntax?action=show&redirect=SyntaxReference#Verbatim%20Display  says it should still work.
<ari-tczew> jmarsden: heh, it's hard to preview changes if edit mode bases on old wiki ubu theme.
<ari-tczew> absurd
<jmarsden> I think the old wiki -> new wiki transition is... still somewhat in progress :)
<verwilst> hello
<verwilst> i'm messing up my ppa's, anyone care to help :)
<Ampelbein> verwilst: just ask ;-)
<verwilst> i wanted to rename my ppa, but since that doesn't work, i wanted to delete and create a new one with another name but with the same packages :)
<verwilst> Ampelbein, i was :)
<verwilst> so now i have 2 deleted ppa's..
<verwilst> ( i also deleted the one i wanted to keep :P )
<verwilst> with the new name :)
<verwilst> i created another ppa then, but trying to reupload my packages now results in 'Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net'
<Ampelbein> verwilst:  that's the dput error I guess?
<verwilst> yes, sorry
<Ampelbein> verwilst: just remove the .upload file and try again
<Ampelbein> or use dput -f
<verwilst> heh :)
<verwilst> thanks :) i thought it was a server message
<verwilst> also, is there a way to really get rid of the old ppa's?
<verwilst> they're greyed out now
<verwilst> i want em totally gone :d
<Ampelbein> verwilst: I don't think so, you could ask in #launchpad if there is a way.
<verwilst> Ampelbein, thanks, asking there
<verwilst> "make: dh_autotools-dev_restoreconfig: Command not found" .. hm, a new tool in debian sid?
<verwilst> which is not in lucid?
<Ampelbein> verwilst: yes, maverick has it
<verwilst> i commented it out and the dsc built successfully, no idea what i broke though :P
<Ampelbein> verwilst: something about config.sub and .guess
<Ampelbein> verwilst: but I don't really know what it does
<verwilst> Ampelbein, so nothing too serious then
<Ampelbein> verwilst: nah, maybe you will break the buildfarm by uploading, but nothing big ;-)
<verwilst> :)
<verwilst> we'll soon find out ;)
<lesliev> hi people! I am following daniel holbach's package building tutorials and have a question or two
<lesliev> in his tutorial you build with: debuild -S -sa       -- why build a source only package?
<lifeless> because binary uploads are rejected in Ubuntu
<lifeless> they cannot be audited
<Ampelbein> lesliev: because the building of the binary package is done on the launchpad buildfarm
<lifeless> and thus cannot be trusted
<lesliev> oh so you will always build source packages and the build farm will take care of making binaries?
<Ampelbein> yes
<lesliev> ok thanks
<verwilst> isn't there some bugreport i can vote on to enable reactivating/renaming ppa's? :)
<lesliev> once I have run debuild  I often want to change something and run debuild again
<lesliev> will it just replace the files it has created?
<Ampelbein> lesliev: yes, the "clean:" rule in debian/rules  takes care of "resetting" the work directory to a clean state
<lesliev> great. once I am done, I run pbuilder to make the actual deb. it makes a bunch more files too. is everything I need actually in the deb?
<Ampelbein> yes, it should be. the deb-file is the actual package and is what is being downloaded if you run "apt-get install foo".
<lesliev> except what I built is a source package
<lesliev> what is the .dsc file for?
<Ampelbein> no, a source package never results in a .deb file
<Ampelbein> but if you use pbuilder it will build a binary package that you can install locally. you just can't use it to distribute via launchpad.
<lesliev> after pbuilder has run I have this in the results directory:
<lesliev> ed_1.5-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz  ed_1.5-0ubuntu1_i386.changes  ed_1.5.orig.tar.gz
<lesliev> ed_1.5-0ubuntu1.dsc            ed_1.5-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<lifeless> verwilst: you're welcome to file one.
<StevenK> lesliev: The .dsc ties the orig and the debian diff together
<Ampelbein> dsc = debian source control, it describes what orig.tar.gz and diff belong together
<lesliev> aha. so what gets uploaded after pbuilder has run?
<StevenK> lesliev: The .changes files
<StevenK> Well, not exactly
<StevenK> Since that .changes contains a binary, and you can't upload a source+binary .changes file
<verwilst> # Missing build dependencies: autotools-dev (>= 20100122.1)
<verwilst> damned
<verwilst> should i backport autotools as well in my ppa?
<Ampelbein> verwilst: you can try copy+rebuild from the maverick repo
<verwilst> Ampelbein, autotools you mean right?
<verwilst> will do :)
<Ampelbein> yes
<lesliev> StevenK, does that mean I'd need to get pbuilder to build a source only .changes?
<arand> lesliev: m. owens made a good overview once: http://doctormo.org/2010/04/19/deb-package-contents/
<lesliev> great, thanks
<StevenK> lesliev: pbuilder probably already made one for you in the directory you started the build from
<StevenK> <source package>_<version>_source.changes or so
<lesliev> ed_1.5-0ubuntu1_source.changes
<StevenK> Yes, that. :-)
<lesliev> but surely you'd need to upload more than that to the build farm?
<lesliev> I'll read that url
<StevenK> lesliev: If you point dput at the source.changes, it will parse the file and upload the other files it needs ot.
<StevenK> s/ot.$/to./
<verwilst> autotools-dev only built an i386 version.. hm
<StevenK> Likely because it's architecture independant
<verwilst> ah ok, so it will work on amd64 as well
<verwilst> i was expecting 'all' or sth thing :)
<verwilst> then*
<StevenK> The .deb itself will be named autotools-dev_<version>_all.deb
<verwilst> cool
<verwilst> backporting is fun
<verwilst> :)
<verwilst> Missing build dependencies: autotools-dev (>= 20100122.1) hm :(
<verwilst> it doesnt take the current ppa into consideration?
<verwilst> that dep is in the same ppa
<StevenK> It does, as long as it's published
<verwilst> https://launchpad.net/~verwilst/+archive/zabbix/+packages
<verwilst> ah, the amd64 one is building i think
<StevenK> Yeah, you needed to wait some time for autotools-dev to build and publish before uploading zabbix
<verwilst> my mistake :)
<verwilst> and my php5.3.5 backport from natty is done as well, jaj!
<lesliev> StevenK, I really like how you anchored that regex with a $ there :-)
<StevenK> Heh
#ubuntu-motu 2012-02-20
<adhorden> hi all, what is the best way to export a directory to $PATH inside a package?
<RAOF> l3on: Did you re-run autoconf?
<RAOF> adhorden: You mean, installing the package causes $PATH to contain more directories?
<adhorden> RAOF: I am creating a new package but the binaries are in /usr/share/package/bin and I either need this in the path or symlink to /usr/bin
<RAOF> Can you not just install the binaries to /usr/bin?  Why are they installed to /usr/share/package/bin?
<l3on> RAOF, yes
<l3on> too late here, going bed... see you!. (and thanks)
<RAOF> K.
<dholbach> good morning
<iulian> Morning dholbach.
<dholbach> hi iulian
<micahg> bdrung: vlc 2.0.0  final still FTBFS on powerpc
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: will you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/spyder/+bug/887177/comments/9 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887177 in spyder (Ubuntu) "feature freeze exception for spyder 2.1.7-1" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<hakermania> Hello, I would like to ask where is the deadline for submitting my application (Wallch) through debian for inclusion in 12.04
<hakermania> when*
<tumbleweed> hakermania: feature freeze was last week
<pabelanger> I know featurefreeze is in affect, but anything else needed for bug 897006 and bug 408757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 897006 in nsca (Ubuntu) "Build nsca-client package" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/897006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408757 in nsca (Ubuntu) "init sscript has no Usage option" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408757
<tumbleweed> !ffe|pabelanger
<ubottu> pabelanger: Feature Freeze Exception. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the freeze exception process.
<pabelanger> tumbleweed, understood, but do you think it is worth it going to down that path?  Otherwise i'll just maintain my own local version and wait for Ubuntu 12.04 +1 for them to be included
<tumbleweed> if you want it in precise, go down that path. If you don't think it's that urgent, it's less paperwork to just make that change in debian and wait for ubuntu to get it next cycle
<tumbleweed> (you'd probably get the FFe, if you applied)
<pabelanger> okay, thanks for the info
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: autch, ugly, I'll pull the bugfix release
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: we couldn't have known... :)
<jtaylor> better inform the debian maintainer, he is preparing a stable bpo
<tumbleweed> yup
<jtaylor> any oppinions on git-buildpacakge 0.6 in precise?
<jtaylor> or is it to late?
<jtaylor> it has a quite large number of changes
<tumbleweed> any good new features?
<micahg> pabelanger: also, there'a always backports :)
<tumbleweed> that's true, we should start getting peopl eto use pre-release backports
<jtaylor> a couple, gbp sqitch, force replacement of patchqueue branch are some that caught my eye
<jtaylor> pbuilder support seems improved
<jtaylor> its nothing we absolutly need
 * tumbleweed is ambivalent. Meaning you'd probably get an FFe from me.
<jtaylor> hm pbuilder-dist powerpc setup creates size 0 tarballs ._.
<tumbleweed> that sonuds bad
<jtaylor> hm E: qemu-debootstrap failed, how do I get a better error message?
<tumbleweed> qemu-debootstrap should have outputted things
<tumbleweed> pbuilder-dist precise powerpc create seems to be working for me (on debian)
<jtaylor> I: Configuring initramfs-tools...
<jtaylor> E: qemu-debootstrap failed
<jtaylor> W: Aborting with an error
<jtaylor> < oneiric
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: as you have a working one, can you try and install libmagickcore-dev?
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: it's still creating... don't know if it'll work
<tumbleweed> hrm, it debootstrapped, and then died during an a hook
<tumbleweed> Reading package lists...
<tumbleweed> E: Can't mmap an empty file
<tumbleweed> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: the oneiric one created fine
<jtaylor> I'll try and update that one then :)
<jtaylor> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<jtaylor> so much for that
<tumbleweed> powerpc doesn't work that well under qemu :)
<jtaylor> the builders are pretty unusable for a while too, pypy and libreoffice xD
<jtaylor> good that my stuff is done already
 * tumbleweed wonders if pypy is at the end of the first translation or second
<tumbleweed> probably first
<jtaylor> what is the sandboxed pypy?
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: it's safe to run untusted code in
<tumbleweed> it only has read-only access to a subset of the filesystem, and can't make dangerous system calls
<jtaylor> hm how bulletproof is that?
<jtaylor> was pypy designed from beginning to provide such a feature?
 * ajmitch thought it was
<jtaylor> regular python does not provide such a mode or?
<ajmitch> http://docs.python.org/library/restricted.html
<jtaylor> the warning at the top of that page makes me question pypy :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> I think there was some other implementation of it, I think zope may have used http://pypi.python.org/pypi/RestrictedPython
<jtaylor> trying to add such things onto frameworks not designed to provide such features mostly goes wrong, I wouldn't trust it
<ajmitch> what could possibly go wrong? :)
<ajmitch> tbh, I don't know most of the details around it, so don't trust anything I say
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: yes
<tumbleweed> chances are there's a security hole somewhere in it, but I'd trust it more than anything that runs in cpython
<tumbleweed> FWIW: http://doc.pypy.org/en/latest/sandbox.html
<ajmitch> so when can we use python instead of javascript in a mainstream browser? :)
<tumbleweed> JIT is disabled for the sandobx :)
<jtaylor> maybe pypy will grow a javascript translater :)
<jtaylor> would probably still be better than dart ;)
 * tumbleweed makes a mental not to orphan it if it does
<tumbleweed> note
<ajmitch> the problem with having something in a browser (like dart) is getting enough support for it so that you don't have to write both JS & whatever other language
<ajmitch> but it'd still be nice to have python :)
<hakermania> tumbleweed, I know about featurefreeze, but does this mean that no application can lay in USC anymore for 12.04?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: it means you go through the freeze exception process, or through the new "Upload to backports because we are in feature freeze" process
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: is that open & available now?
<broder> tumbleweed: pre-release backports are kind dead in the water at the moment - you can't upload to the backports pocket because i haven't gotten my lp patch in, and there's still the inter-backports build-dep issue
<tumbleweed> broder: ah, there we go, then
<broder> (the former is kind of the bigger issue at the moment)
<ajmitch> broder: right, the latter issue is still due to sbuild?
<broder> right
<hakermania> tumbleweed, what do you recommend : P?
<micahg> hakermania: there's always backports post release as well
<ajmitch> broder: anything we can help with for that?
 * ajmitch would like to get some things synced from debian once uploaded there :)
<hakermania> Also, shouldn't it be an easy way to lay an update (a new version) of an application already in USC?
<micahg> hakermania: get it into Debian :)
<hakermania> micahg, of course, that is what I'll do :)
<hakermania> But I want to make sure that it will lay on usc in ubuntu
<broder> ajmitch: well, i actually want to follow up with the TB about one aspect of the pan
<broder> *plan
<broder> we originally said that we wanted to build with the same component isolation on the buildds that we have for other pockets
<broder> but given that we're planning to bump the version number and reupload anything in p-backports to q, i don't actually think that's necessary
<hakermania> a) Is there any chance an application to be imported to USC while the new release is out? b) Does getting an app into debian mean automatically and quickly mean that it will be ported to usc in ubuntu?
<micahg> broder: well, is there an option for main+restricted+backports only?
<broder> micahg: huh?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: that's what ARB does, but it can't replaces packages in the archive
<tumbleweed> hakermania: but you can do a backport of a package in the archive, post-release
<micahg> broder: that's where you'd run into component issues, in that corner case if we're doing rebuilds anyways
<ajmitch> broder: I guess it's a little late to add a tb agenda item now
<hakermania> tumbleweed, I don't get anything, let me do a bit of searching about the terms, or, even better, because I've heard of this, may I give the code to somebody really interesting in packaging and all this stuff so as to do it for us? Somebody who loves this process?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppReviewBoard https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<hakermania> tumbleweed, thanks :)
<broder> micahg: i'm still confused. the question is which components should be enabled for builds in the backports pocket. i think our original plan involved a pocket-copy from precise-backports to q, and because of that the TB asked for us to enable the same components that normal pockets would get
<broder> but since we're going to be doing rebuilds when we copy the backport packages into the next release, i'm not sure that makes sense
<broder> it creates the potential for additional build failures due to component mismatches, but i feel like that happens anyway
<micahg> hrm, right, it doesn't make sense
<micahg> we had this discussion before :)
<tumbleweed> indeed, I seem to remember it
<broder> ajmitch: anyway, we could still land uploading to non-release pockets pre-release
<broder> i have the patch written, but haven't had time to adjust the tests
<broder> i don't know when i will, so if you wanted to help, i could throw that your way :)
<broder> (or anybody, for that matter. http://paste.ubuntu.com/850487/ is the patch i have so far)
 * ajmitch could take a look but not promise a lot - I need to update my local LP instance, it hasn't been touched for awhile :)
<ajmitch> got a branch for that?
<broder> nope
<hakermania> tumbleweed, if I got it right, I upload the package here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/, then I request a FF exception?
<tumbleweed> hakermania: that's not for apps in the Ubuntu archive
<hakermania> tubmleweed, backporting is for this?
<ajmitch> broder: of course you're touching scary bits of code that can cause everything to explode :)
<broder> ajmitch: where's the fun if you don't? :-P
<hakermania> ok, got it
<ajmitch> it's like juggling chainsaws
<tumbleweed> if you want to go that route (ARB) your application shouldn't be in ubuntu
<tumbleweed> yes, backporting is for packages in the archive
<tumbleweed> ARB is a separate world
<ajmitch> packages submitted via the ARB also have other restrictions about what they can do, where files can be, etc
<ajmitch> since extras.ubuntu.com is not technically part of ubuntu as such :)
<tumbleweed> ajmitch is reminding me of recent dicussions in the tech board...
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: yep
<tumbleweed> by sabdfl's definition, it is
<ajmitch> it can be considered part of ubuntu for remixes, but afaict is still considered separate
<ajmitch> it's all confusing :)
<tumbleweed> :)
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: I think there's a TB meeting in a few minutes if you want to bring it up again? :)
<stgraber> please don't, I'm kind of counting on a short TB meeting ;)
<ajmitch> stgraber: looks like it may be short after all
<tumbleweed> so much for short... /me grabs some virtual popcorn
 * micahg brings the soda
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: yeah, this was the discussion I showed up for :)
<ajmitch> of course I got interrupted by phone calls at work
<l3on> Hi all, someone can sponsor me a rebuild for bug #935116 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935116 in glmark2 (Ubuntu Precise) "glmark2 version 2011.09-0ubuntu1 FTBFS on i386 in precise" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/935116
<jtaylor> spyder already fixed :O
<l3on> (or I need to bzr merge-propose?)
<jtaylor> no change rebuild?
<l3on> jtaylor, apparently not
<l3on> I'm rebuild it again
<l3on> just to be sure 100%
<l3on> jtaylor, no changes needed → http://debomatic.debian.net/precise/pool/glmark2_2011.09-0ubuntu2/
<jtaylor> urg a waf package :(
<l3on> it has just a changelog entry
<jtaylor> l3on: do we even need to rebuilt it? closing the bug seems sufficient?
<jtaylor> or is it part or some transition
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: impressive :) please sync it
<jtaylor> tumbleweed: will do, though I would have liked it if they took a bit more time
<jtaylor> probably more bugs in that panic release ._.
<tumbleweed> heh
<l3on> jtaylor, the FTBFS comes from the test rebuild
<broder> l3on: oh, hey, since you're around, https://code.launchpad.net/~l3on/ubuntu/natty/gdevilspie/fix-for-783568/+merge/89717 can be marked as merged since it's already been uploaded (just not accepted), right?
<tumbleweed> l3on: ifit doesn't FTBFS any more, then close the bug
<jtaylor> I checked the depends
<jtaylor> ony difference higher libc
<jtaylor> so not part of a transition no rebuild required just close the bug
<jtaylor> thouugh I only tried it on amd64
<jtaylor> maybe its i386 specific
<l3on> we do not need to "kick" a new changelog entry ?
<jtaylor> l3on: there is nothing to change
<jtaylor> did you rebuild on i386?
<l3on> ah ok :)
<l3on> jtaylor, yes
<l3on> broder, let me remember :P
<jtaylor> k then just close it
<l3on> oki
<l3on> status ?
<jtaylor> doesn'T really matty, I'd say fix released as it was broken at the time of the rebuild for some reason
<jtaylor> *matter
<l3on> done
<l3on> broder, well.. I don't know what going on there
<l3on> yes changes appear to be in *-proposed
<jtaylor> sorry I forgot to mark it merged
<jtaylor> oh I can't I'm not member of sponsors :/
<broder> l3on: ah, ok. merge proposals for SRUs are weird - they pretty much never get cleaned up on automatically
<broder> it's not a sponsors thing
<jtaylor> who can add me to that team?
<broder> only !ubuntu-branches or the branch submitted can change the state of an SRU MP
<broder> err, s/!/~/
<l3on> Laney, around ?
<l3on> ah if somebody merge this https://code.launchpad.net/~l3on/ubuntu/precise/flow-tools/fix-936170/+merge/93728
<l3on> I can close another FTBFS (always with rebuild)
<l3on> ah and I would like to discuss with you this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb-msp430/+bug/935098
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 935098 in gdb-msp430 (Ubuntu Precise) "gdb-msp430 version 7.2~mspgcc-7.2-20110612-1ubuntu1 FTBFS on i386 in precise" [High,In progress]
<l3on> I would say "won't fix" since it's not compatible with the gdb version in precise
<tumbleweed> l3on: that's an RC bug in debian, right?
<tumbleweed> why don't we NMU it there and sync?
<l3on> tumbleweed, at which one do you refer ?
<l3on> (bug I mean)
<tumbleweed> flow-tools
<l3on> ah ok.. yes, it can be done.. I took patch from there
<tumbleweed> although, it was from a DD, he could have NMUed it himself
<l3on> so, we have to wait or to merge my branch ?
<tumbleweed> either option works
<tumbleweed> if you prepare an NMU, I'll sponsor it for you
<l3on> ok, let me do it.
<Laney> l3on: hello
<l3on> Laney, hello... do you remeber the bug of yesterday?
<l3on> the acinclude.m4 ?
<l3on> I don't know how to fix it :P
<l3on> I countinue to have:
<l3on> ./configure: line 2625: `  PKG_CHECK_MODULES(AUGEAS, augeas >= 0.8)'
<l3on>  ./configure: line 2625: syntax error near unexpected token `AUGEAS,'
<Laney> show me the diff?
<l3on> Laney, http://paste.ubuntu.com/850690/
<Laney> I don't see 0.8 there anywhere - is that what you applied?
<Laney> anyway my diff is like this
<Laney> -   AC_CHECK_HEADERS([augeas.h],[],[has_augeas_h=no])
<Laney> +   PKG_CHECK_MODULES(augeas,[augeas],has_augeas_h=yes,has_augeas_h=no)
<Laney> +#   AC_CHECK_HEADERS([augeas.h],[],[has_augeas_h=no])
<l3on> tumbleweed, http://paste.ubuntu.com/850703/
<l3on> checking for library containing aug_init... -laugeas
<l3on> ./configure: line 2627: syntax error near unexpected token `augeas,augeas,has_augeas_h=yes,has_augeas_h=no'
<l3on> ./configure: line 2627: `PKG_CHECK_MODULES(augeas,augeas,has_augeas_h=yes,has_augeas_h=no)'
<l3on> Laney, bah bah
<l3on> $ autoconf --version
<l3on> autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.68
<l3on> mmm... but run autoreconf fixes that
#ubuntu-motu 2012-02-21
<tumbleweed> l3on: looks good, I'll upload it. Please state your intention to nmu (nmudiff --delay=2) and pts-subscribe to the package (for a limited time)
<l3on> tumbleweed, nmudiff --delay=2 ? how ?
<tumbleweed> nmudiff is like submittodebian, you run it inside the unpacked source
<ajmitch> stgraber: does the isc dhcpv6 client work properly on ppp links?
<stgraber> ajmitch: no idea how ipv6 works on PPP, my guess is that the point to point /64 should be handled by ppp itself, then your /48 or /56 routed over it without using dhcpv6
 * ajmitch saw a mailing list thread about ppp support in the isc client from august, there was a patch submitted back then
<ajmitch> I know that dhcpv6 works with the wide-dhcpv6-client, as that's what I use at home
<ajmitch> just wasn't sure if the ipv6/ppp patch made it into the version you want tested :)
<stgraber> ah, ok, well, there were a lot of fixes for ipv6 in the new package, but if the patch was pushed in august, it likely made it to 4.2, not 4.1
<ajmitch> ok
<l3on> tumbleweed, bug debian 660041
<ubottu> Debian bug 660041 in libcflow-perl "libcflow-perl: non-functional on i386: Not a CODE reference" [Grave,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/660041
<Whoopie> Hi, what needs to be done that the vpnc package is synced from Debian?
<micahg> Whoopie: requestsync -e -d unstable vpnc
<Whoopie> micahg: hehe, and who could do that? The Debian version now supports my Fritzbox router so that I don't have to maintain my own package in my PPA.
<micahg> Whoopie: you can run that if you have ubuntu-dev-tools installed, it'll ask you to explain why it needs a feature freeze exception
<micahg> then if the release team approves, it'll go in the sponsorship queue
<Whoopie> micahg: ah, nice. Didn't know that. Thanks.
<micahg> being that'd we'd much prefer stuff in distro than in PPAs, it will probably be approved
<micahg> and that it's mostly bug fixes, we're right after feature freeze and a bunch of other reasons
<micahg> but IANA release team member, but will be happy to sync it once it's approved
<Whoopie> micahg: lp #937548 opened
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 937548 in vpnc (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync vpnc 0.5.3r512-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/937548
<dholbach> good morning
<micahg> Whoopie: thanks
<micahg> dholbach: good morning
<dholbach> hey
<tkennedy> Having some issues with creating a binary package and the upstream tarball has one python script for creating documentation
<tkennedy> can any one help me figure this out
<tumbleweed> tkennedy: it helps if you tell us what the problem is
<tkennedy> was just waiting for a response before I spit out the details....thansk for responding
<tkennedy> basically when I run pbuilder I get this error:
<tkennedy> /usr/bin/python "./html.py" -d . csd.xml > csd.html || (rm csd.html; exit 1)
<tkennedy> Traceback (most recent call last):
<tkennedy>   File "./html.py", line 15, in <module>
<tkennedy>     import pprint
<tkennedy> ImportError: No module named pprint
<tkennedy> but I can run that python script manually without issue
<tumbleweed> where is pptrint.py?
<tkennedy> it's appart of the python package
<tumbleweed> oh, sorry :)
<tumbleweed> one of those modules I don't use much
<tumbleweed> err ever
<tkennedy> I thought that maybe it was a dependancy that wasn't installed but it is
<tumbleweed> are you build-depending on python?
<tkennedy> well the main part of the package is native code
<tkennedy> but there is just this python script to build the documentation
<tumbleweed> right, so it needs python to build
<tkennedy> so I guess in a way it would need python support in the control file
<tkennedy> but there are other import modules in the python script that don't error out
<tumbleweed> no, you don't need python-support if you aren't shipping python modules
<tumbleweed> chances are you have python-minimal installed in your chroot, and that's why you can import some modules
<tkennedy> well by support I meant dependancy
<tumbleweed> but your package must build-depend on everything it needs
<ScottK> python-minimal is essential in Ubuntu.
<ScottK> So it's certainly there.
<tumbleweed> indeed :)
<tkennedy> right. Like I said I can run the script manually and it runs just fine
<tkennedy> I'm not sure why pprint module is causing this issue
<tumbleweed> tkennedy: pprint isn't in python-minimal
<tumbleweed> and you aren't build-depneding on python, which is what you need
<tkennedy> so I need to add python to the list of dependancies then
<tumbleweed> yes
<tkennedy> ok that got me past the python issue
<tkennedy> thanks
<mdomsch> o
<tkennedy> ok having another issue now with pbuilder and building that same package.
<tkennedy> Now I get this error
<tkennedy> cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp/usr/bin': No such file or directory
<tkennedy> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/bin debian/openconnect//usr/ returned exit code 1
<tkennedy> make: *** [binary] Error 2
<tkennedy> dpkg-buildpackage: error: fakeroot debian/rules binary gave error exit status 2
<tkennedy> E: Failed autobuilding of package
<tkennedy> my rules file just has this
<tkennedy> %:
<tkennedy> 	dh $@ --list-missing
<tkennedy> I know what the error means, but I'm not sure why it's trying to cp to a directory that it didn't create
<tkennedy> I'm a noob to packaging...been reading the PackagingGuide for a few days
<tkennedy> what I'm trying to build is probably a bit advanced for a noob
<tkennedy> Just in case someone is actually reading this I'll go over what I've been doing thus far.
<tkennedy> I want to create a package for openconnect-3.15 to put in my PPA. So I downloaded the 3.02 source from universe like so:
<tkennedy> apt-get source openconnect
<tkennedy> which got me openconnect_3.02
<tkennedy> then I did uscan --verbose to get the latest code from the watch file
<tkennedy> then I did uupdate to apply the latest code
<tkennedy> checked the changelog like this dch -e
<tkennedy> Modified the control file to add python2.7 to the build dependancies
<tkennedy> then ran debuild -S -sa
<tkennedy> then ran pbuilder build openconnect_3.15-0ubuntu1.dsc
<tkennedy> thats when I get the error
<tkennedy> the 3.02 source rules file expects to make two packages I think. one binary and one dev library.
<tkennedy> I think I did away with that when I edited the rules file and just left the default rule in there for autobuild
<dholbach> for finding issues like this I'd recommend to build locally (just 'debuild' - not with pbuilder) to figure out what exactly was installed where and find which paths might have changed
<tkennedy> it results in the same error
<dholbach> sure, but you can inspect debian/tmp and see where files are actually installed to
<dholbach> so you can update your debian/<binarypackage>.install files, etc.
<tkennedy> so the debian directory reference would be within the source package correct?
<tkennedy> or maybe it's under /tmp/source_name
<tkennedy> nevermind I found it
<tkennedy> so under debian/tmp/ there is no bin directory
<tkennedy> just an sbin directory
<tkennedy> so the old .install file for 3.02 has it getting installed in usr/bin but the debuild is putting it in usr/sbin
<tkennedy> why does debuild want to put it in usr/sbin rather than usr/bin
<tkennedy> clearly the 3.02 Makefile has an install: section where it's copy to /usr/bin
<tkennedy> so I guess I could fix this one of two ways. Either modify the newer Makefile.in and copy over the install: section from the old Makfile or edit the .install file under debian and change the path to /usr/sbin
<tkennedy> I'm not sure which is the more correct way to go
<Ampelbein> tkennedy: you should change the debian/install file, upstream most likely knows best where it's stuff should go.
<tkennedy> good point. In the case of an upgrade would apt/dpkg auto remove the old version or do I need to take care of that in POST-INST script
<Ampelbein> It would be automatic
<tkennedy> ok. thanks.
<tkennedy> after making the change to the debian/install file debuild ran without issue and created the package
<stefanct> before filing a FFE (or normal sync requests in the future) id like to compile the debian source package. i tried setting up a debian unstable mirror in sources.list and pinned the packages (via origin) to priority -10. the problem is now: how to tell apt-get source the right mirror? -t unstable does not work (Ignore unavailable target release 'unstable' of package ...)
<jtaylor> stefanct: you should try and build it in ubuntu not unstable
<stefanct> jtaylor: sure that's what i wanna do. but i thought getting the existing debian source package is the easiest way to get started?
<jtaylor> you can get it easily with pull-debian-source from ubuntu-dev-tools
<jtaylor> dget'ing the dsc also works
<stefanct> i knew about dget, not pull-debian-source. great, thank you.
<orbisvicis> I'm getting a bunch of "Cannot open: No space left on device" when building a package using pbuilder
<orbisvicis> since none of my partitions are running out of space, I assume the chroot has a fixed size
<orbisvicis> how do I increase it ?
<jtaylor> pbuilder uses the root filesystem
<jtaylor> sure there is enough space?
<orbisvicis> i though it used whatever BUILDPLACE is, /var/cache/pbuilder/build/
<orbisvicis> yes
<orbisvicis> oh it is probably a write error (cannot open), pdebuild didnt obtain root privileges probably
<orbisvicis> shouldn't it ask ?
<orbisvicis> iirc
<orbisvicis> it seems to be a problem with dpkg-source called by dpkg-buildpackage called by pdebuild
<orbisvicis> dpkg-source: info: building php5 using existing php5_5.3.6.orig.tar.gz
<orbisvicis> tar: php-5.3.6/scripts/dev/generate-phpt/tests/gtErrorTestCaseFunctionTest.php: Cannot open: No space left on device
<orbisvicis> hmm maybe I don't have space...
<orbisvicis> probably some xfs fragmentation issue
<soren> ?!?
<soren> xfs fragmentation issue?
<orbisvicis> soren: yeah not enough contiguous blocks for additional inodes
<broder> hmm...i wish there was an easy way to generate a reverse-dependency tree for a single package
<broder> i wonder if reverse-depends should do that
<broder> i guess i can probably script it easily enough
<soren> broder: apt-cache dotty?
<broder> soren: is there any way to filter that, though? i *really* don't care about the dependency graph for the whole archive...
<soren> "apt-cache dotty <the package>"
<broder> that's forward dependencies
<soren> Oh, you wanted rdeps. Sorry.
<tumbleweed> broder: that'd be best done server-side (reverse-deps)
<soren> broder: In that case:
<broder> tumbleweed: yeah, that'd certainly be better
<soren> broder: apt-cache --recurse depends <whatever>
<tumbleweed> and it would very easily get massive...
<broder> whoa...soren wins
<broder> (--recurse rdepends also works)
<tumbleweed> neat, didn' tknow that
<soren> Turning that into a queryable tree structure is left as an exercise to the reader.
<broder> soren: the tree isn't actually important. i mostly just want a list of packages
<soren> broder: Sorry, meant rdepends of course. Mistyped :)
<broder> so sort -u is sufficient
<soren> Cool beans.
<soren> Enjoy.
<soren> orbisvicis: You think that's more likely than being out of disk space?
<jtaylor> wtf hdf5 has a 7mb source package and a 13mb debian diff oO
<EvilResistance> sounds like its huge :P
<jtaylor> omg uuencoded docs
<EvilResistance> o.O
<jtaylor> does arm{el,hf} have something equivalent to x86 cpu caches (L1-3=
<jtaylor> because the pytables non86 failures seem to be related to their in memory compression for cache hit improvement
<jtaylor> would probably make sense to just disable that on those arches
<jtaylor> unlikely to have much effect anyway on slower cpu's
<jtaylor> ffs "Unfortunately, you cannot disable blosc in PyTables"
#ubuntu-motu 2012-02-22
<stefanct> TheMuso: thx (flashrom sync)
<stefanct> there will probably be another one (bugfix-only this time) in the next days
<Laney> jtaylor: looks like you forgot to specify that gnome-video-arcade was sponsored
<jtaylor> Laney: I used syncpackage
<Laney> yes
<Laney> you need to give it -s
<jtaylor> oh
<jtaylor> shouldn't that be implicit if the "uploader" has no upload rights?
<jtaylor> or a warning
<Laney> what's the uploader?
<jtaylor> the person in the changelog
<Laney> some random debian person?
<Laney> you want the person that requested the sync
<jtaylor> yes, but you could still add a warning?
<Laney> how could it know to warn?
<Laney> -b is just dumb bug closing
<Laney> sponsor-patch is supposed to be the more advanced logic afaik
<jtaylor> can'T it check the person in the changelog and if its different from the syncer warn?
<jtaylor> hm no
<jtaylor> unsponsored syncs exist too
<Laney> the person in the changelog is the person who did the upload to debian which is irrelevant for syncs
<jtaylor> I'll add that flag in future, must get to bed now, bye
<Laney> np, just wanted to let you know
<Laney> nn
<highvoltage> join #ltsp
<highvoltage> (oops)
<orbisvicis> is there any possibility to build packages against karmic? with pbuilder..
<orbisvicis> ie would there be a backup repository somewhere ?
<nigelb> yes
<orbisvicis> nigelb: official? where?
<micahg> orbisvicis: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<nigelb> yeah, that ^
<orbisvicis> amazing absolutely
<micahg> orbisvicis: keep in mind karmic isn't receiving any security updates, so it's not recommended to run it if connected to the internet in any way
<orbisvicis> micahg: I patch/upgrade the packages (to their newest version) myself and build them with pbuilder, I just need compatible environment
<orbisvicis> micahg: I've long abandoned the ide of ugrading from karmic, I haven't had luck with the upgrade procedure
<orbisvicis> *idea
<micahg> orbisvicis: doing that for each package we update is quite time consuming (http://www.ubuntu.com/usn)
<orbisvicis> well I guess I don't upgrade packages with an eye to security, just when I want newer server features. For example now I need to rebuild the php suite
<orbisvicis> It's only a personal server with limited connection to the internet
<orbisvicis> I think it original used to be either gutsy or hardy - can't quite recall - and I upgraded up till karmic till I gave up
<micahg> orbisvicis: if you have the resources, I'd suggest cloning and filing bugs and maybe we can fix the upgrade (lucid is supported as the upgrade path from karmic and hardy)
<orbisvicis> eh it's such a melange of packages that I'd really rather not touch the thing even with a ten-foot pole, at least not until I have to
<orbisvicis> I mean, a lot of the upgrade bugs are probably self-inflicted from stupid packages and repositories I've tinkered with to render filing bugs untenable
<orbisvicis> anway /end rant
<orbisvicis> and thanks for the help
<orbisvicis> err now looking, how would I use this site with pbuilder? there are just isos as far as I can tell
<micahg> orbisvicis: I gave you a link that you can use in sources
<orbisvicis> ah ok didn't realize
<orbisvicis> oh oops
<orbisvicis> yeah you're link works
<orbisvicis> *your
<TheMuso> stefanct: np
<dholbach> good morning
<tkennedy> Hello MOTU members. How long should it take for packages to show up in my PPA on launchpad?
<tumbleweed> tkennedy: half an hour after they've built
<tkennedy> hmm so then there is a problem with them I suspect as after using dput it said it uploaded them successfully but they are not there
<Laney> you should be able to see it on the website a few minutes after uploading
<tumbleweed> you signed them with a key registered in LP?
<Laney> and you should get an email when it is processed
<tumbleweed> you should get an e-mail to more than  5 mins after upload
<Laney> if not, check you signed it correctly, yeah
<tkennedy> ok maybe that's the problem then...I think my LP key is different than the one I created...I will re import my new one and try again
<tkennedy> I would have expected some kind of feedback somewhere during the upload
<tkennedy> I used dput....
<tumbleweed> tkennedy: dput just uploads the files by ftp
<tkennedy> gotcha
<orbisvicis> question about: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-0830.html
<ubottu> The php_register_variable_ex function in php_variables.c in PHP 5.3.9 allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a request containing a large number of variables, related to improper handling of array variables.  NOTE: this vulnerability exists because of an incorrect fix for CVE-2011-4885. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0830)
<orbisvicis> does "released" mean a patch has been released for the affected package, ie PHP 5.3.6 on oneiric
<orbisvicis> (or that the released package suffers the cve)
<geser> "released" means a fixed package is available through the -security reposity
<orbisvicis> geser: thanks
<hrw> can someone take a look at https://launchpadlibrarian.net/93138015/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-amd64.gcc-4.6-armel-cross_1.59_BUILDING.txt.gz and tell me why gcc-4.6-arm-linux-gnueabi-base is not published?
<hrw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.6-armel-cross/1.58/+build/3104740 and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.6-armel-cross/1.59/+build/3219251 differ a lot ;(
<ashams> on https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xev there's no branches after hardy, now xev has a new version, where should I push it?
<ashams> I'm new to this :)
<hrw> ashams: checked debian/control?
<ashams> no, will do
<ashams> one sec
<Ampelbein> ashams: Wasn't the xev package superseded by the x11-utils package? It contains xev now.
<ashams> Ampelbein, got it
<ashams> thnx
<EvilResistance> launchpad's PPA builders use sbuild right?
<EvilResistance> not pbuilder?
<tumbleweed> an old sbuild fork
<jtaylor> come on now armel qemu chroots are broken too?
<jtaylor> how is one supposed to support those plattforms ._.
<directhex> by working for canonical?
<tumbleweed> there were apparently once ARM boards given to community members, with the intention that they should run porterboxes
<directhex> yes, genesi handed out efikamx machines with freescale imx53 boards inside
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: become a DD and get access to debian porterboxes :)
<directhex> this is a compelling argument
<micahg> directhex: canonical is not supporting armel anymore from 12.04 on
<ajmitch> only armhf from now on?
<tumbleweed> yup
<tumbleweed> I don't remember anyone saying when they expected the armel port to go away, though
<directhex> lulz armhf
<ScottK> tumbleweed: I'm sure Canonical would never abandon something like armel and leave users without an upgrade path ...
<tumbleweed> :)
<broder> isn't the upgrade path enable armhf and let multiarch save the day? :)
<broder> oh, i guess i left out the "magic" step
<orbisvicis> I want to use the pbuilder --othermirror to add some custom local files, is this how I would go about it:
<orbisvicis> mkdir -p ./ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/...
<orbisvicis> cp *.deb ./ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/
<orbisvicis> --othermirror deb file:/ubuntu/pool/main/p/php5/...
<jtaylor> does it have a Packages index?
<jtaylor> the othermirror
<orbisvicis> no, there is no other mirror, just some debs I want to add
<orbisvicis> any guide on creating a mirror
<jtaylor> dpkg-scanpackages /some/folder/with/debs /dev/null | gzip -9 -c >Packages.gz
<orbisvicis> is the index the ls-lR ?
<jtaylor> the folder containing the Packages.gz should be in the deb line
<orbisvicis> jtaylor: thanks that seems rather straightforward
<orbisvicis> jtaylor: can't seem to get it to work, do I need anything outside of othermirror and bindmounts ?
<jtaylor> it only has effet during --create
<orbisvicis> ah
<orbisvicis> jtaylor: so I run pbuilder --create with --othermirror and --bindmounts. Then I just run pdebuild to build any software dependent on packages in othermirror (and the packages in othermirror will be installed automatically)
<orbisvicis> thats about it ?
<jtaylor> I think bindmounts needs to be in the .pbuilderrc
<orbisvicis> hm already started --create, if it doesn't work ill pass that option as pdebuild -- --bindmounts ...
<tumbleweed> easy answer: just run a web server :)
<jtaylor> or login with --save-after-login and do it by hand
<micahg> \o/ rebuild universe failures under 500
<orbisvicis> jtaylor: didn't know that existed.. thanks :)
<jtaylor> you can also just unpack the tarball and edit the file and repack it
<jtaylor> or use cowbuilder that does not pack it at all
<orbisvicis> never thought of that either
<orbisvicis> that could help debugging some packages that failed to build
<orbisvicis> *just failed
<jtaylor> there is a hook that will drop you in a shell after failure
<jtaylor>  /usr/share/doc/pbuilder/examples/C10shell
<orbisvicis> yeah --bindmounts needs to be constantly passed or saved in pbuilderrc
<orbisvicis> jtaylor: any idea why the path would be duplicated, ie "file not found: /storage/pbuilder/repo//storage/pbuilder/repo//...*.deb"
<jtaylor> whats your deb file:... line?
<jtaylor> and whats the path in the Packages.gz for the packages?
<orbisvicis> oh the Packages.gz path has to be relative :)
<jtaylor> I have dpkg-scanpackage . /dev/null executed in a flat folder full of debs  ... and deb file:///path/to/repo ./ which works
<orbisvicis> jtaylor: i have "file:/path/..." but otherwise the same
<jtaylor> I think it must be file:///path
<orbisvicis> oh, its probably an apt-cache problem, I first ran pkg-scanpackage with the full path, probably have to clear or update it to the new Package.gz
<jtaylor> < offline
<orbisvicis> cool thanks
<orbisvicis> yep that was it
#ubuntu-motu 2012-02-23
<orbisvicis> how do you build packages like gcc 4.6 and eglibc which appear to depend on each other ?
<RAOF> orbisvicis: From an archive which already contains a version of the other :)
<orbisvicis> RAOF: example? this isn't the normal source archive ?
<RAOF> This is basically a bootstrap problem.
<RAOF> You need eglibc to build gcc, but you can't build eglibc without gcc.
<RAOF> Since we've already got an archive with gcc in it, though, you can build the new eglibc with the current gcc.  And the next gcc with the current eglibc.
<orbisvicis> you mean an archive like a pre-compiled .deb?
<RAOF> I mean the current set of packages.  The repositories.
<RAOF> To *start* though, you do indeed need to upload some bootstrapping packages; a prebuilt gcc, for example.
<orbisvicis> ok I see
<RAOF> But you only need to do that once.  After you've got a working compiler, you can use that compiler to build a new compiler :)
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi geser
<ajmitch> morning dholbach, geser
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<geser> Hi ajmitch
<Laney> morning
<sladen> good morning La
<sladen> tab-completion-fail
<Laney> greetings
<Laney> didn't see you at the lecture :-(
<sladen> oh you went.  Woo!
<sladen> back right, at the top
<sladen> and then standing next to the camera man
<Laney> did you arrive late?
<sladen> "he's changing the tape, so if you're going to say anything important, hold on a moment"
<Laney> I was around before for ages
<sladen> 5 minutes late.  Missed the free food
<Laney> ah
<sladen> he was just explaining that he wasn't using slides when I sneaked in
<Laney> fair
<Laney> what's the difference between an 'attempted' and a 'failed' build, as far as sbuild is concerned?
<azeem_> Laney: (AFAIK attempted is an sbuild state, while failed is a buildd state, i.e. the failed attempt has been acknowledged by a buildd admin)
<azeem_> not sure that's the case for Ubuntu, though
<Laney> azeem_: these are both in mail from my local sbuild
<azeem_> Laney: hrm :)
<Laney> oh well
<azeem_> Laney: right, I think then it's rather attempted == dpkg-buildpackage failed, failed == something else (like apt-get build-dep) failed
<Laney> aha
<azeem_> from what I've gathered from a quick look through my sbuild logs
<dupondje> What things need to be done these days?
<dupondje> Can do some work :)
<dupondje> bdrung: there ?
<bdrung> dupondje: yes, but i shouldn't
<bdrung> dupondje: why?
<dupondje> audacious-plugins seems uninstallable
<dupondje> audacious-plugins: Depends: audacious-plugins-data (>= 3.2.1-1ubuntu1)
<bdrung> dupondje: wait. it's stuck in NEW
<bdrung> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious-plugins/3.2.1-1ubuntu1
<bdrung> dupondje: you said, that you could do some work?
<dupondje> sure :)
<bdrung> dupondje: vlc fails on powerpc and kfreebsd: https://buildd.debian.org/status/package.php?p=vlc
<bdrung> it would be nice if these are fixed (the proper way to get the fixes upstream)
<dupondje> I see if I can do something with it :)
<dupondje> bdrung: btw, audacious is still broken :) It tries to load plugins in openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/audacious/Output", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_DIRECTORY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<dupondje> while its in /usr/lib/audacious/
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious-plugins/+bug/939698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 939698 in audacious-plugins (Ubuntu) "Libs not installed in correct multi-arch directory" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> could somebody sponsor :) So we can listen to musuc again :D
<bdrung> dupondje: done
<dupondje> thx
<dupondje> bdrung: the VLC ftbfs is fixed already upstream? http://git.videolan.org/?p=vlc.git;a=commitdiff;h=46f74073685b29544dd55b3494f82e77fe9b4b6b
<bdrung> dupondje: that's for kfreebsd
<bdrung> powerpc is still open
<arand> ScottK: Thanks for sponsoring! :D I take it you're looking at redeclipse-data as well?
<ScottK> arand: I didn't see a bug for that.
<arand> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/934952
<ScottK> (I'm looking in the release team queue)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 934952 in Ubuntu "FFE: Sync redeclipse-data 1.2-1 (multiverse) from Debian unstable (non-free)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<arand> The URT is subscribed there, it seems, do I need to do something else?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Doing it now.
<arand> Yay! :)
<dholbach> RTs etc. of FixIt Friday news would be appreciated. :-)
<cemc> I would like to rebuild suphp with some options changed. the package in lucid is 0.7.1-1 . what would be the appropriate name to name my package and upload in ppa to not get in trouble with future builds of the package? something like suphp-0.7.1-1+cemc1 would be ok?
<micahg> yes, adding +foo is a good option as you'll get any updates from the main repo and know to rebuild your package
<cemc> micahg: let's say a security update comes along to suphp-0.7.1-1. what would that name be then?
<micahg> 0.7.1-1ubuntu0.10.04.1
<cemc> micahg: and 0.7.1-1ubuntu0.10.04.1 > suphp-0.7.1-1+cemc1 right?
<micahg> oops, no it's not :)
<cemc> it's not?
<cemc> hm
<micahg> that trick only works on Ubuntu versions :(
<cemc> any suggestions?
<micahg> so, 0.7.1-1cemc1 should work though
<cemc> as long as it's not 0.7.1-1whoo1 ?
<cemc> ;)
<micahg> right
<cemc> what about 0.7.1-1ubuntu0+cemc1 ?
<micahg> that would work too
<micahg> cemc: you can use dpkg --compare-versions to check these things
<cemc> micahg: didn't know that, thanks ;)
<at332> Anyone here?
<at332> Hello?
<broder> !ask | at332
<ubottu> at332: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<at332> I would like to get started in ubuntu development but I'm not quite sure where to start.  Do you have any suggestions on where I could start?
<dupondje> Can you do a powerpc build with pbuilder ?
<RAOF> dupondje: If you've got some way to run PPC code, yes.
<RAOF> Oooh, and qemus
<RAOF> qemu-user-static includes a PPC emulator, so you can build a PPC chroot fairly easily.
<jtaylor> if it doesn't crash yes
<jtaylor> unfortunatly it does mostly
<jtaylor> precise ppc emu is broken (or was two days ago)
<dupondje> lets see if we can build ... :)
 * RAOF would build a chroot with mk-sbuild --arch=powerpc precise, but that'll build an sbuild system.
<dupondje> pbuilder-dist precise powerpc create
<dupondje> trying :)
<jtaylor> if it works try installing libmagick-dev please )
<dupondje> E: Can't mmap an empty file
<dupondje> hmz
<jtaylor> the oneiric one works
<jtaylor> but you can't upgrade
<turbotax> anyone have smtp sender for sell pls pm me now ill pay with libertyreserve
<dupondje> E: /etc/schroot/chroot.d/sbuild-precise-powerpc: line 10 [precise-powerpc] union-type: Unknown filesystem union type ‘overlayfs’
<dupondje> hmz :)
#ubuntu-motu 2012-02-24
<micahg> dupondje: what's your base Ubuntu version?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> how is everyone doing on Fix It Friday?
<dholbach> :)
<geser> good morning dholbach
<geser> what's broken?
<dholbach> http://harvest.ubuntu.com lists quite a number of things which are broken :)
<dholbach> I would think we could recommend the 'bitesize' and 'resolved-upstream' opportunities for example
<micahg> nice list of broken: http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~wgrant/rebuild-ftbfs-test/test-rebuild-20120201-precise.html
<dholbach> yeah, good one too :)
<geser> I hope to get to look at some FTBFS next week
<broder> happy fix it friday, dholbach :) i'll be back in about 12 hours or so
<dholbach> Is anyone here for Fix It Friday? Did anyone bring questions? Or wants something reviewed? Or wants to chat? :)
<dholbach> broder, excellent - sleep tight then :)
<valdur55> Hey!
<dholbach> hey valdur55
<valdur55> How can i check dailly build packages version?
<valdur55> geminate log?
<dholbach> valdur55, for example this one: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/precise/daily-20120223.1.log
<valdur55> Oh i just got it... lazyness :) I already aswered to my question
<dholbach> search for "hardlink:" - that's the section where you can find the packages and their versions
<dholbach> valdur55, it took me a bit too to find them :)
<valdur55> OK. other problem is desktop files translation
<geser> dholbach, valdur55: what about looking into the manifest? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-i386.manifest
<micahg> anyone care to do a quick review? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9397  (lightdm-gtk-greeter)
<valdur55> geser, good point!
<dholbach> geser, that's sounds like a clever alternative ;-)
<dholbach> micahg, I can take a look in a bit
<dholbach> I'm just reviewing one of the unity-quicklist merge proposals
<dholbach> and will offer some advice about how to work with edit-patch for the next time they submit something ;-)
<dholbach> valdur55, you had a question about desktop file translations?
<dholbach> dpm, might be just your man
<dholbach> hey dpm :)
<dpm> hey, morning ;)
<dpm> what's up in the desktop file translations world?
<valdur55> dpm, Is it possible to send all changes in one folder? Without needing to make personal branch for every package
<dpm> valdur55, can you give me a bit more of context? I can't quite understand how the question relates to desktop file translations
<dholbach> micahg, done
<micahg> dholbach: thanks, I just grabbed the pkg-xfce branch and tweaked it a bit
<micahg> dholbach: not sure what that patch is for to write a description for it, I got it from Debian
<dholbach> yeah, no idea either :)
<micahg> dholbach: do you want to see another version? I fixed everything I think except the patch header
<dholbach> sure, in a bit
<valdur55> dpm, false alarm.... need some thinking time.
<dpm> valdur55, no worries :)
<ajmitch> evening
<nixternal> morning
<bcbc2> I've got some Wubi fixes. Not sure on the procedure to get them reviewed. I uploaded them to https://code.launchpad.net/~bcbc/+junk/wubi ... what do I have to do to get these reviewed?
<valdur55> bcbc2, some recent blog bost about this procedure: http://mhall119.com/2012/02/contributing-to-unity-for-non-developers-quicklists/
<micahg> valdur55: WUBI is the windows installer ;)
<valdur55> micahg, yea i know, but contributing model is same ...
<bcbc2> valdur55: thanks I'll give that a try
<valdur55> bcbc2, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Where_is_the_source_code.3F - some links for wubi source code
<dholbach> bcbc2, I think you should be able to click on "propose for merging" somewhere
<bcbc2> dholbach: I don't see it on that page.
<dholbach> ah ok
<dholbach> did you branch from https://code.launchpad.net/wubi?
<dholbach> in that case you could try to push to lp:~<yourlaunchpadid>/wubi/<branchname>
<dholbach> and see if you can find the "propose for merge" there
<bcbc2> dholbach: I don't think the branch is the problem. I used: bzr branch lp:wubi
<ajmitch> where you push to affects what launchpad will show
<dholbach> bcbc2, I think it might be a namespace problem - so ~bcbc/+junk/wubi vs ~bcbc/wubi/<branch>
<bcbc2> dholbach: I'm trying to push to a new branch now.
<bcbc2> dholbach: okay, it's still scanning, but I see a 'propose for merge' there. Thanks for the help all
<dholbach> bcbc2, cool
<dholbach> de nada
<broder> bcbc2: you can't open a merge proposal for anything you push to +junk
<dholbach> broder, can't sleep? :)
<broder> dholbach: this is me pulling out my laptop for a quick fix before i go to sleep
<broder> although i just started laundry, so it might be a longer fix...
<dholbach> micahg, there still seem to a be a number of files in http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/lightdm-gtk-greeter-1202240906/lightdm-gtk-greeter-1.1.4/debian/copyright which don't exist in the source
<micahg> dholbach: that's not the latest version ;)
<dholbach> like ./src/ contains only lightdm-gtk-greeter.c  Makefile.am  Makefile.in
<micahg> dholbach: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=9399
<dholbach> ok, I should have used http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/lightdm-gtk-greeter instead
<micahg> or that :)
<ajmitch> micahg: see, it's not completely broken :)
<krychek> hi, can anyone help me in opening an upstream kernel bug for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/811464 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 811464 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot mount media in DVD rom drive, Acer Timeline 4810TG." [Undecided,Triaged]
<krychek> i donno which category to choose
<dholbach> krychek, you could try asking in #ubuntu-kernel - they will know for sure
<krychek> ok thanks
<micahg> dholbach: thanks
<ajmitch> micahg: I see there's a new bzr-rewrite in debian to fix the FTBFS, but do you want to fix bug 791041 at the same time?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 791041 in bzr-rewrite (Ubuntu) "bzr-rebase transitional package needed until next LTS" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/791041
<micahg> ajmitch: I do, I pinged jelmer earlier in the week, but got no response, I"ll JFDI this weekend
<ajmitch> ok, looks like bzr-xmloutput & bzr-cvsps-import can at least be synced
<rigved> hi everyone. i had filed a bug against one version of a package. now that package has moved two minor revision numbers up. the bug still exists. should i submit a patch against the old version (against which the bug report has been linked) or the new version, currently in precise?
<ajmitch> preferably against the new version
<ajmitch> if it warrants it, after it's fixed in precise it may be able to be fixed in a stable release update for previous releases
<rigved> ajmitch: ok. thanks!
<ajmitch> micahg: do you know if there's been a push to move packages off libdb4.8?
 * ajmitch is just looking at RC bugs & wondering if it's serious enough for precise
<turbotax> anyone have smtp server or ssh root admin i need to buy
<rigved> another thing that i wanted to ask was: the package in precise is not the latest available in trunk. when i do a bzr branch, i get the latest version. how to get a specific version? more appropriately, how to get the version that is currently available in precise? this is in relation to the live-build package.
<micahg> ajmitch: well, the default is 5.1, I don't think we want 4.8 in main for precise
<micahg> but I guess I can' t promise that
<ajmitch> micahg: the package is in universe, so I'll just write a note about it & not care for now :)
<rigved> turbotax: hi
<turbotax> cool
<ajmitch> rigved: you should be able to bzr branch lp:ubuntu/live-build
<turbotax> how re you doing today?
<dholbach> shall we note down all we got done during this fix it friday - I'd love to blog about it later on :)
<rigved> ajmitch: it gives me version 42, which already has the fix. but as far as i see, version 24 is going to be used in precise.
<micahg> ajmitch: it might be nice, there are only 6 build deps on it and 11 binary deps
<rigved> i wanted to fix this for precise. LP #923355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923355 in live-build (Ubuntu) "live-build example auto/config script has a typo" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923355
<micahg> but we can sort that after beta 1
<turbotax> can i also build scanner?
<turbotax> for rfi and smtp sender
<turbotax> ?
<rigved> turbotax: you should ask all support-related questions in #ubuntu
<turbotax> ok
<turbotax> is there any hackers channel here pls?
<dholbach> http://pad.ubuntu.com/EUxOzMtupK
* dholbach changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: Das Thema für #ubuntu-motu ist: REVU is back up | Precise: Feature Freeze | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | FixIt Friday log: http://pad.ubuntu.com/EUxOzMtupK
 * Laney looks quizzically at dholbach 
<dholbach> Laney, today is Fix It Friday!
<Laney> Heute ist?
<ajmitch> yay, laney's here to save the day! :)
<dholbach> I thought it'd be great to note down what everyone had a look at or worked on
<Laney> I was referring to the german in the topic :P
<dholbach> errrrrr
<dholbach> hahaha
<dholbach> ok
* dholbach changed the topic of #ubuntu-motu to: REVU is back up | Precise: Feature Freeze | Want to get involved with the MOTU? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing | Sponsor queue: http://bit.ly/fz6AyQ | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/ftbfs | http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/NBS | http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/bugs/rcbugs/ | FixIt Friday log: http://pad.ubuntu.com/EUxOzMtupK
<dholbach> Laney, I thought a German lesson wouldn't hurt anyone
<dholbach> ;-)
<ajmitch> you want us to add what we've done to the log?
<Laney> ich habe alles vergessen
<dholbach> yeah, why not - I think it'd be cool to showcase some of the work and mention all the new folks who got their great work into Ubuntu
<dholbach> Laney, me too - ask seb128 about my French :)
<Laney> heheh
 * ajmitch should probably try & do something useful then
<Laney> do you have anywhere to advertise TODO lists?
<Laney> seeing as I failed to put the uninstallable stuff out I might as well add it there :P
<ajmitch> Laney: you're not allowed to comment on that last statement of mine
<dholbach> Laney, we could add it to the pad page as well
<rigved> ajmitch: i think i will just download the source package, write the fix and upload a patch, instead of trying this with bzr.
<ajmitch> rigved: ok, though by the look of things it will be against 3.0~a24-1ubuntu26
<ajmitch> it looks to be one of those packages that doesn't get merged often because of the number of ubuntu changes
<dholbach> Laney, I added a section in the pad
<rigved> ajmitch: yes. version 3.0~a24 does not have the fix. 3.0~a42 has the fix. it is there in the bzr trunk. but it is not going into precise, sadly.
<rigved> so, i thought i will at least fix the problem in the current version: 24
<ajmitch> yep, that'd be most useful
<dholbach> How's FixIt Friday going for everyone? Is anyone stuck with anything?
<ajmitch> just peachy :)
<ajmitch> though I just remembered that I need to be up at early o'clock for an irc meeting
<dholbach> I'll now finally have a look at the theme update for the packaging guide
<rigved> dholbach: trying to fix my first bug on a FixIt Friday!
<dholbach> rigved, excellent! :)
<dholbach> if you need any help - let us know :)
<rigved> dholbach: sure!
<dholbach> awesome
 * Laney has a FixIt of his very own to do
<ajmitch> Laney: fix my laptop so it doesn't run at ~100C when compiling?
<Laney> http://images1.hellotrade.com/data2/ID/GJ/MY-1368275/liquid-nitrogen-250x250.jpg
<ajmitch> hm, very tempting
<dupondje> micahg: base version is Oneiric :)
<Laney> Setting up libxml2-dev (2.7.8.dfsg-5.1ubuntu3) ...
<Laney> Setting up libaugeas-dev (0.10.0-0ubuntu4) ...
<Laney> (precise-amd64)root@raleigh:/srv/home/laney/temp# pkg-config --cflags augeas
<Laney> -I/usr/include/libxml2
<Laney> OOPS!
<Laney> meant to past that into LP :(
<ajmitch> at least it wasn't anything naughty :)
<Laney> bug #940172 plz be to sponsoring
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940172 in augeas (Ubuntu) "-dev package missing Depends on libxml2-dev" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940172
<ajmitch> Laney: is it a seeded package that mean people in #ubuntu-release would jump on me for?
 * ajmitch can see that the debdiff is fairly small & makes sense
<Laney> well
<Laney> libaugeas0 (from augeas) is seeded in: ubuntu-server: daily
<Laney> dunno what that means
<Laney> also other stuff
<Laney> but it can stay in the queue anyway
<ajmitch> yeah, I'll test build & upload, let you explain it to them ;)
<ajmitch> new nodejs in debian, probably just a bit too big of a change for precise, sadly
<dupondje> bilal: could you push the changes of audacious-plugins also in debian ?
<rigved> ok. so i have uploaded the debdiff for bug #923355. now, should i inform someone or it will be looked into later, when someone gets time?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923355 in live-build (Ubuntu) "live-build example auto/config script has a typo" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923355
<dholbach> rigved, the bug has the ubuntu-sponsors team subscribed, so it's fine
<dholbach> it's in the review queue
<rigved> dholbach: ohh. ok. cool! that was fun!
<dholbach> good work - I can't test it right now to judge if it's alright, but looking at what you did you seem to have crossed most of the Ts and dotted most of the Is :)
<dholbach> one thing you might want to do still is document what the patch does
<dholbach> do you see these lines in the patch file?
<dholbach> +## Description: add some description
<dholbach> +## Origin/Author: add some origin or author
<dholbach> +## Bug: bug URL
<rigved> dholbach: yes.
<dholbach> if you fill them out and resubmit the patch that might avoid one more review/fix iteration, I guess :)
<rigved> dholbach: i thought the changelog file was for that purpose. no problem. i'll do that now.
<dholbach> rigved, sure, generally you're right - the thing is just that those patch files are often copied from one place to another, so having description in the file itself is a good idea
<dholbach> in an ideal world we wouldn't have patch files anyway, but that's unfortunately not the case :)
<dholbach> http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep3/ has more information on "tagging" patch files
<rigved> dholbach: ok. no problem. i had created the patch using edit-patch command. so, now, should i just edit it normally?
<dholbach> yes, just edit the patch file normally
<rigved> dholbach: ok. thanks!
<dholbach> rigved, good work
<dholbach> do we have anyone else here with questions? :)
<Laney> http://paste.ubuntu.com/855255/
<Laney> look how easy doing a merge is if you have git
<Laney> :-)
<ajmitch> and when the debian & ubuntu branches are in the same git repository
<Laney> thanks to the D in DVCS, you too can host the branch
<ajmitch> so no 0.8.2 for ubuntu? :)
<ajmitch> or is that what you just uploaded, and it's not mentioned in that paste?
<Laney> the changelog entry isn't there at the time of the merge
<Daviey> Laney: Is that really any easier than bzr?
<rigved> dholbach: thanks! just one more thing. how do i add multi-line description in description field? do i use "\" - back-slash?
<Laney> Daviey: dunno, never maintianed a Debian package in bzr, so I've never merged with it :P
<Laney> I imagine it would be roughly the same level of effort in any DVCS
<Daviey> Laney: lp:debian/sid/foo ?
<dholbach> rigved, no, you add a line with a . in there
<dholbach> rigved, like in "apt-cache show gedit"
<Laney> well, here i'm working at a finer-grained level of change
<Daviey> Laney: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/foo ; cd foo ; bzr merge lp:debian/foo ?
<Laney> # argh argh 3.0 (quilt)
<Laney> ;-)
<Laney> (haven't tried since that was fixed)
<ajmitch> I heard that improved a bit recently :)
<Laney> anyway, in this case the branches really share history rather than being imports of uploads
<Daviey> ahh
 * ajmitch still needs to fix up his weird sid pbuilder issue from that
<Laney> I think pkg-ayatana does maintenance like that though
<Laney> merging from the packaging branches
<Laney> the point wasn't bzr vs git, but dvcs vs the world
<Laney> muscle memory is a terrible thing
<Laney> dput ftp-eu sparkleshare_....changes
<ajmitch> oops?
<Laney> i didn't actually do it
<ajmitch> emergency dcut time
<Laney> but it would have been rejected anyway due to no source only uploads
<ajmitch> true
 * ajmitch is loving the new syncpackage
<rigved> dholbach: ok. got it. but i just added the description in one line for now. is there anything else that i should do for bug #923355?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 923355 in live-build (Ubuntu) "live-build example auto/config script has a typo" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/923355
<dholbach> rigved, no, I think you're fine now and can probably wait for somebody who has more clue about live-build :)
<rigved> dholbach: ok. on to the next typo fix!
<dholbach> rock and roll :)
<dholbach> if there's anything else you worked on (here at Fix It Friday), add it to http://pad.ubuntu.com/EUxOzMtupK please :)
<jokerdino> dholbach: sir, i got my bug fix uploaded earlier! bug 936403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 936403 in software-center (Ubuntu) "There is a typo in Ubuntu Software Center strings. (DVD drive)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936403
<dholbach> jokerdino, just call me 'Daniel' or 'dholbach' :-)
<dholbach> jokerdino, let me have a look
<dholbach> nice - great work!
<jokerdino> i mean it got accepted. :D
<dholbach> good work! :)
<jokerdino> now, i am onto getting some other bug fixed.
<jokerdino> the one problem is my network blocks ssh port :/
<greenglue> Hello!
<dholbach> who else do we have here for Fix It Friday? :)
<dupondje> a list of todo's available ? ;)
<geser> dupondje: did you break something yesterday, so you can fix it today? :)
<dupondje> lol
<dupondje> nope :)
<valdur55> i made my fist commit to lubuntu yesterday :)
<highvoltage> valdur55: congrats!
<ockham> hi, can someone take a look at bug #940313 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940313 in pysolfc-cardsets (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync pysolfc-cardsets 2.0+dfsg2-1 (universe) from Debian sid (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940313
<valdur55> highvoltage, thx... next commit wil be better than my first :)
<highvoltage> there's a thin line between learning to break things and learning how to fix things, sounds like you're on the right path :)
<geser> ockham: have you checked if it builds in precise? (with pbuilder, sbuild, PPA, ...)
<geser> I'm not sure if you need a FFe at all (unless things have changed), as the upstream version didn't change (it's still 2.0) and the changelog doesn't mention any new features either
<ockham> geser: TBH, havent checked yet, but Depends, Build-Depends etc haven't really changed.
<ockham> I thought I need an FFe as we're past FF ;-)
<rigved> hi everyone. i want to fix bug #929417. where should i make the changes? i do not know where quickly tutorial gets its data from...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929417 in quickly (Ubuntu) "Quickly tutorial contains wrong gtk.TextBuffer.get_text function call" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929417
<geser> ockham: because something didn't change, there is no guarantee that it's still builds (might perhaps FTBFS due to a change in one of it's build-dependencies)
<valdur55> rigved, Look http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<ockham> geser: updating my precise cowbuilder now. i'll see if it builds afterwards.
<geser> and being past FF doesn't imply that every upload/sync needs a FFe. E.g. it still possible to new upstream releases (as long as they are bugfix releases and don't introduce new features).
<ockham> geser: build succeeded, package looks good. how should i proceed?
<geser> at least comment in the bug that it builds
<bulll> FF ?DCC SEND “ff???f??????????????” 0 0 0
<geser> and you might add ubuntu-sponsors to that bug (hopefully a sponsor will direct you to ubuntu-release in case I'm wrong and a FFe is needed)
<ockham> geser: done. anything else?
<geser> wait :)
<bulll> ??�DCC SEND &quot;ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺&quot; 0 0 0
<ockham> geser: ok.
<ockham> bulll: uhm? ^
<valdur55> l
<dholbach> dupondje, on http://pad.ubuntu.com/EUxOzMtupK we have a couple of things listed
<dholbach> does anyone want anything reviewed? or explained?
<valdur55> oh. there is problem with lubuntu and xdg-open . Xdg-open can't handle http links
<valdur55> xdg-open: file 'http://www.neti.ee' does not exist
<dholbach> valdur55, that's interesting - it might be worth running    sh -x /usr/bin/xdg-open http://www.neti.ee     to debug ig
<dholbach> debug it
<valdur55> http://paste.ubuntu.com/855406/ -output
<dholbach> valdur55, that will need some debugging :)
<dholbach> if you want I can give you the output for the same for an ubuntu desktop session
<dholbach> valdur55, http://paste.ubuntu.com/855413/
<jbicha> lintian isn't working in my sbuild anymore after the latest sbuild upload
<orbisvicis> how do I check dependencies of .deb against the current system before installing (I thought --simulate would work but no)
<dholbach> orbisvicis, you could try       sudo dpkg --dry-run -i bla.deb    ?
<valdur55> dholbach: oh yea.. i found messy item in xdg-open
<dholbach> valdur55, great
<geser> can't gdebi check them too?
<orbisvicis> dholbach: thats what I meant dpkg -i --simulate (or --dry-run) doesn't check everything
<orbisvicis> but I'll try gdebi --apt-line
<dholbach> ah, great :)
<dholbach> reviewing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lintian/+bug/939894 right now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 939894 in lintian (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync lintian 2.5.5 (main) from Debian sid (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dholbach> having a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pysolfc-cardsets/+bug/940313 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940313 in pysolfc-cardsets (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync pysolfc-cardsets 2.0+dfsg2-1 (universe) from Debian sid (main)" [Undecided,New]
<ockham> dholbach: thx!
<dholbach> sure :)
<valdur55> lol.. bash script :) no problem!
<valdur55> dholbach: is it possible to get line numbers for sh -x ?
<valdur55> dholbach: oh i thinked other solution...
<orbisvicis> does anyone remember what libmysqlclient15off (the off part) was for ?
<orbisvicis> err nevermind :)
<dholbach> how is everyone doing on Fix It Friday - it seems some of you are not very talkative ;-)
<jbicha> ok, filed bug 940410 for my sbuild/lintian problem
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 940410 in sbuild (Ubuntu) "lintian doesn't work as of sbuild 0.62.6-1ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/940410
<ScottK> jbicha: lintian 2.5.5 was just sync'ed into Ubuntu.  You might try again once that's on the relevant mirror.
<rigved> hi everyone. i am fixing a bug using bzr. when i try to run bzr builddeb, it gives me an error: aborting due to unexpected upstream changes. reading this about this change (http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/08/05/my-debian-activities-in-july-2011/), it seems that i have to run dpkg-source --commit patch-name. what should i give the name of the patch as?
<Ampelbein> rigved: Ideally one that corresponds to the changes that are in the patch. For example if your patch fixes a spelling mistake name it something like fix_spelling.patch
<rigved> Ampelbein: ok. so i name the patch relevant to my fix. i thought that there was some other upstream patch involved. thanks!
<dholbach> any feedback from fix-it-friday contributors? :)
<ockham> dholbach: well, thx for making this happen: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/pysolfc-cardsets/2.0+dfsg-1fakesync1 (due in 22 hrs)
<dholbach> ockham, anytime :)
<dholbach> if there's no immediate questions or review requests, I'll have a look what the sponsoring queue still has for me
 * dholbach reviews retext sync and geany branch
<valdur55> dholbach, what is sponsoring ?
<dholbach> valdur55, new contributors can't upload source packages to Ubuntu's build machines - so Ubuntu developer with upload rights have to review these changes and upload them for the new contributors
<Ampelbein> Can a arch-all package be forced to build on a specific architecture in ubuntu? In this case, openbios-ppc, needs to be built on a ppc arch. Is this what packages-arch-specific is for?
<valdur55> dholbach, ok!
<valdur55> damn i got it fixed and then i rebooted to check again my fix...
<rigved> i am fixing a quickly bug. should i set the forwarded field of the quilt patch to "no"?
<jbicha> ScottK: lintian on sbuild still doesn't work with lintian 2.5.5
<ScottK> OK.
<dholbach> rigved, the good thing with Quickly is that its bugs are in Launchpad too - so it's quite easy to forward it to upstream
<valdur55> First, i fails with Desktop check and i goes to generic and generic is buggy
<rigved> dholbach: for example, i have filed Bug #929420. is it's url considered the upstream bug url? can i include it in the forwarded field?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929420 in quickly (Ubuntu) "Quickly tutorial contains grammatical mistake" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929420
<dholbach> rigved, click on the "(+) Also affects project" project
<rigved> dholbach: ok. and then should i click on "Add to Bug Report"?
<ajmitch> morning
<dholbach> rigved, yep
<dholbach> rigved, this way the bug report will have two "bug tasks"
<dholbach> one task will be "fix this bug upstream"
<dholbach> and another task will be "fix this bug in Ubuntu"
<rigved> dholbach: ok. understood. so, now i can put the same bug url in the forwarded field, right?
<dholbach> yes
<rigved> i mean, as proof that i have forwarded the bug upstream.
<rigved> dholbach: ok.
<rigved> dholbach: thanks again!
<dholbach> excellent
<dholbach> now it's dinner time for me
<dholbach> so have a great weekend everyone
<dholbach> you all rock!
<tumbleweed> Laney: I've been mostly AFK for the last two days and haven't been following IRC / mail. Anything worth noting at the release meeting?
<Laney> ghc transition starting soon
<Laney> otherwise, dunno
<tumbleweed> right, yeah I know about that
<Laney> rocking
 * tumbleweed looks for discussion on tesseract
<tumbleweed> nothing there...
<ockham> did someone just say tesseract?
<tumbleweed> ockham: bug 933162
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 933162 in tesseract (Ubuntu) "FFe: Sync tesseract-* 3.02.01-1 (universe) from Debian sid (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/933162
<tumbleweed> ah, barry synced my wadllib upload. Thanks
<ockham> i've thought about filing a sync request/FFe, but tesseract 3.0 breaks ocropus < 0.4 -- and 0.4 is far from packaged.
<tumbleweed> ockham: exactly, thus the dialemma
<tumbleweed> it sounds like tesseract should probably be synced, though
<ockham> though i'd highly welcome tesseract 3.* ! so many ocr guis that could use it out there
<ockham> most ocropus-related bugs in debian are a bit dated. i wondered if it was time for a debian-ocr team...
<Laney> it is approved, so someone can go for it
<ockham> i certainly won't oppose that move :-)
<tumbleweed> it needs someone to drive it, the sync requestor wasn't an Ubuntu developer and had no intenrest in making it happen beyond telling us that we should
<tumbleweed> (IIRC)
<ockham> i'm afraid i can't really do much -- just a contributor...
<ockham> the ubuntu bug for the FFe has way more info than the debian ITP
<tumbleweed> you can make things happen without upload rights
<tumbleweed> yeah, the transition was fairly well botched in Debian
<tumbleweed> jwilk doesn't seem to have been very pleased :P
<ajmitch> looks like the tesseract sync requestor is the debian maintainer
<tumbleweed> yes
<valdur55> does  give "echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP"  correct current session?
<ockham> what's the chance of getting ocropus 0.4 packaged for precise?
<tumbleweed> I don't know much about the package
<tumbleweed> we were talking about just removing it, though
<ockham> well up to tesseract 0.3, it was about the only ocr with layout analysis. ie, if you had anything slightly more complicated than just plain lines of text, like columns, images, or tables, you'd need ocropus.
<ScottK> Is 0.4 released?
<tumbleweed> may 2009...
<ockham> ocropus? upstream's at 0.4.4
<c_korn> hello, how can I find out why a deb package fails to install because of missing dependencies? where can I get a list of the dependencies which are missing? I tried to install with sudo dpkg -i ...deb
<ockham> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=582267
<ubottu> Debian bug 582267 in ocropus "ocropus: New upstream version 0.4.4" [Wishlist,Open]
<micahg> dupondje: sorry, I totally missed the context
<ockham> some ocropus dependencies are in debian experimental (iulib, with an FTBFS bug i found a fix for in an upstream tracker)
<arand> c_korn: Hmm, "apt-get/aptitude install -f" normally given that info and tries to correct it...
<tumbleweed> erk  http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=579401#43
<ubottu> Debian bug 579401 in wnpp "RFP: pyopenfst -- Python bindings for the OpenFst library" [Wishlist,Open]
<ockham> yeah. see my comment #48 after that.
<ockham> (actually a cc'ed email to pyopenfst's commiters)
<ockham> they haven't replied yet, though.
<tumbleweed> time for someone else to write bindigs for openfst?...
<ockham> but would the information that *is* available be good enough for ubuntu? the google code page stating apache license 2, and the commiters' names and emails for copyright info?
<ockham> we could ask jwilk if he ever started a packaging stub he could send us...
<c_korn> arand: aptitude tell me that it cannot install any package even if it exists: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SW0ThSxV
<tumbleweed> ockham: pyopenfst seems pretty dead
<arand> c_korn: Use the second solution from aptitued ;)
<arand> aptitude, even
<c_korn> second? there is only one
<c_korn> to remove the build dep package
<arand> c_korn: press n, then press y
<c_korn> there are no more, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=vTcpBhHi
<arand> c_korn: I think apt-get goes for the install-it-all solution immediately.
<ockham> tumbleweed: best would be to try it, though, right? after all, if ocropus depends on it, it might be functional enough...
<arand> c_korn: Oh, hm...
<tumbleweed> ockham: it's reasonable to beleive that they are releasing the code under the apache licence, but I'm not an archive-admin. ScottK?
<ScottK> What's the question?
 * micahg wonders if we want diffs on random universe packages for Unity quicklist entries
<ScottK> tumbleweed: ?
<tumbleweed> https://code.google.com/p/pyopenfst/issues/detail?id=6
 * ScottK looks
<tumbleweed> ScottK: the google code project says Apache licence, but that's it
<c_korn> well, thanks arand. I will just go through the dependency list manually
<tumbleweed> micahg: if we paid more attention to stale merges, it wouldn't be a big problem
<arand> c_korn: Does "aptitude why-not vlc-build-deps provide any hint? Or maybe "apt-cache unmet vlc-build-deps"?
<ScottK> Personally I'd be very reluctant to accept that package.  It looks pretty dead.
<tumbleweed> if you don't pay attention to your lesser-importance merges, they may be synced over, or something like that...
<tumbleweed> ScottK: yeah, that concerns me too
<ScottK> Upstream's had a long time to answer the no license bug and didn't care to.
<ScottK> ockham: If you can email the developer and get a reply that states it's Apache 2.0 licensed and put that in debian/copyright, that'd be good enough from that perspective.
<micahg> tumbleweed: I'm not sure I agree with that, we don't want to intentionally increase the diff with Debian as it takes human intervention to get update and we have plenty of gardening to do as is
<ockham> ScottK: thing is, i already did that, but they haven't replied yet: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=579401#48
<ubottu> Debian bug 579401 in wnpp "RFP: pyopenfst -- Python bindings for the OpenFst library" [Wishlist,Open]
<tumbleweed> micahg: I think MOTU genenerally agree that we want the smallest diff possible, yes
<micahg> but I think I've only seem one relevant upload, if I see more, I'll start a discussion
<tumbleweed> it's always worth pushing those bugs upstream, they don't hurt upstream, after all.
<micahg> unlike most changes quicklists seems like something that could in theory be solved another way, and yeah, they can be pushed upstream as well
<ScottK> ockham: I guess we have to wait on an answer then.
<tumbleweed> ockham: they really do look worryingly dead
<c_korn> oh, thanks arand. I need to remember that apt command. (aptitude seems to fail here) http://pastebin.com/tX4WtZ9K
<arand> c_korn: The "apt-cache unmet" thing seems to work for me if I put something bogus as a build dep.
<ockham> tumbleweed: so, uhm, what now?
<ockham> what's left to be done to get at tesseract 3.0 in?
<tumbleweed> persuade ocropus upstream to find an alternative to pyopenfst?
<arand> Yeah, why-not likely mens something else in terms of functionality
<tumbleweed> (such as writing their own bindings)
<ockham> tumbleweed: i'm afraid pyopenfst *are* their own bindings. check the committers for ocropus
<tumbleweed> oh, right
<tumbleweed> well if they want their package to be in Ubuntu 12.04, they need to help us. Otherwise, it sounds like it's ging to be removed
<ockham> well, i can deal with that, and has i haven't reached those two, i think i won't try much more before 12.04.
<ockham> now, about tesseract?
<tumbleweed> ockham: file for ocropus removal, and sync requests for everything else that needs to be updated
<ockham> tumbleweed: that's the list found in the FFe bug posted by the OP (Jeff Breidenbach), right?
<ockham> ie comment #9
<tumbleweed> it could probably use some testing of all the reverse-dependencies to verify that.
<ockham> i'm not really set up for precise here...
<ockham> so far, i've done more singular packages with easy to check dependencies...
<ockham> i could do those sync requests for the individual languages, though.
<tumbleweed> they can all be handled in the same bug
<ockham> oh.
<ockham> not sure if i'm the right one to do the job then -- i'd need some guidance for filing removal requests, and checking the reverse deps on my oneiric system.
<tumbleweed> ok, I'll have a look later this evening
<ockham> tumbleweed: great, thx!
<c_korn> too bad. no vlc 2.0.0 for oneiric :/ configure: WARNING: liveMedia is missing or its installed version is too old:
<micahg> c_korn: I was considering backporting it, but it has a lot of reverse dependencies, if you'd be willing to test them all, we can try a backport
<micahg> although, I'd actually prefer to wait until powerpc successfully builds
<c_korn> hum, are not thaaat much rdepends as it looks like, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cd9Yb8jY <-- micahg
<micahg> c_korn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/855701/
<c_korn> oh, that are some more indeed, micahg. I will help testing as good as I can
<micahg> c_korn: feel free to file a backport request, I'd suggest using the requestbackport scripts
<micahg> it's in ubuntu-dev-tools from precise
<micahg> but I'll wait to upload a test version until powerpc is fixed in precise so hopefully we only have to do this once :)
<c_korn> hum, I am still on oneiric here, does the script work here, too?
<micahg> idr if it was available then, if you're using the ubuntu-dev-tools daily PPA it would be for sure
<broder> iirc requestbackport is a precise-ism
<rigved> ok, so i have fixed 3 more (very small) bugs. i added the info to http://pad.ubuntu.com/EUxOzMtupK. is that fine?
<tumbleweed> yeah, we started it at UDS-P
<broder> ah right, i remember now
<broder> speaking of which, i still want to try and do an in-person ubuntu sprint on the sunday before UDS-Q
<broder> i should send mail about that
<tumbleweed> if I'm going to be there, I'll be around for longer than just the UDS
<rigved> fixed bug #929417, bug #929420 and bug #929572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929417 in quickly (Ubuntu) "Quickly tutorial contains wrong gtk.TextBuffer.get_text function call" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929417
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929420 in quickly (Ubuntu) "Quickly tutorial contains grammatical mistake" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929420
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 929572 in quickly (Ubuntu) "Quickly tutorial contains wrong reference to gtk.RESPONSE_OK" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/929572
<jokerdino> good job rigved
<rigved> jokerdino: thanks! though they were very small fixes. maybe i can do something bigger next time!
<rigved> thanks everyone for your help. good night.
<jokerdino> the size doesn't matter :)
<rigved> jokerdino: :)
<valdur55> oh damn... i am laizy and don't want search .....  I edited some file and i wan't get package version back
<ockham> tumbleweed: found alternative email addresses for both pyopenfst committers. forwarding my original message now.
<valdur55> lol. i just reinstalled this package...
<tkennedy> quick question. if I'm doing a bzr bd and am getting a build failure due to gpg secret key not found for the maintainer do I need to get the public key for that user?
<Laney> no you should either not sign or tell it to sign using your key
<tkennedy> ok
<Laney> I believe it should be something like bzr bd -- -us -uc to not sign or bzr bd -- -kKEYID to use your key
<tkennedy> thanks Laney, that did the trick
<broder> so is anybody still here for fixit friday that needs any help?
<orbisvicis> how do I remove a package marked deinstall (to get rid of remaining config files)
<jtaylor> apt-get remove --purge package
<orbisvicis> no did not work, just found some google link explaining dpkg -P has to be used.. wonder why.. continue reading
<jtaylor> did not work in what way?
<orbisvicis> "couldnt find package"
<jtaylor> then its already been removed
<broder> i think packages can still show up in dpkg's database even after they've been removed
<orbisvicis> ah package not found was a type.. but still purging deinstalled packages only works with dpkg not apt-get
<orbisvicis> *typo
<broder> uh, that's definitely not true
<broder> i purge packages with apt-get all the time
<orbisvicis> broder: packages marked deinstalled? for example php5-mhash is uninstalled but not purged, this is apt-get's output
<orbisvicis> Package php5-mhash is not installed, so not removed
<broder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/855858/
<DaneM> Hello.  I'm somewhat interested in getting into packages, but my previous attempts at following the packaging HowTo on Ubuntu's site have been somewhat lackluster.  I often come across open-source software that isn't in Ubuntu, and I'd be willing to help out (as I'm able), but I'd need more instruction than "TFM" allows.
<DaneM> *getting into packaging
<DaneM> Can anybody point me in the right direction?
<orbisvicis> broder: hm interesting
<broder> DaneM: well, you're definitely in the right place, but starting off trying to create new packages is pretty hard. i'd definitely recommend spending some time on existing packages first
<broder> that way you can more ease your way into working with the various tools, instead of having to learn all of them at once
<DaneM> broder: Hmmm, that's probably a good idea.
<DaneM> broder: I've played around with pbuilder before, and used the "heresy" of checkinstall a bunch, but I always have trouble with the dependencies section.
<DaneM> broder: What would you suggest I start with?
<broder> DaneM: what sort of software are you trying to package?
<DaneM> broder: it varies.  Anything from miscellaneous games I find to drivers to virtual tabletop software (for RPGs), etc.
<DaneM> broder: pretty much anything I find that I have a use for.
<DaneM> broder: I've spend a lot of time in Slackware and Gentoo, so compiling isn't an issue, but working out the wizardry of a package is a bit tougher.
<broder> DaneM: what languages?
<DaneM> broder: you mean programming or talking?
<broder> programming :)
<DaneM> broder: lol OK.  I think that most of what I've compiled has been C/C++.  There's been some python and some java (rarely), but the latter two are a bit foreign to me.  I can write BASH, and have dabbled in C++.
<broder> DaneM: ok. if you're struggling with dependencies, C/C++ can actually make that easier
<DaneM> broder: really??"
<broder> because the executables actually encode what libraries they require, the packaging tools can auto-detect those and generate dependencies from them
<DaneM> broder: sounds good...how does one work this magic?  :-)  Is this something done with autoconf/autogen?  I must admit that those utilities are pretty strange to me, even though I've ran them a few times.
<broder> DaneM: basically, the way that a debian/ubuntu package works is that we overlay a directory of information about how to build/install the package
<broder> all of that information goes in the debian/ directory
<broder> these days, there's a tool called debhelper that can actually supervise doing all of this for you
<broder> have you read through http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html ?
<DaneM> broder: I have, but not in a few months.  I've noticed it keeps changing :-p
<DaneM> broder: looking again now
<DaneM> broder: if I understand correctly, one puts into the debian directory all the info about what packages are needed to compile and run the binaries, then pbuilder grabs them all and installs them in a chroot before building...right?
<broder> DaneM: yep
<DaneM> broder: my problem has always been those packages that are written by developers without an interest in Ubuntu, and who haven't figured out (or at least not posted) which packages are needed for this.  I end up installing everything I think might be related, but often still get ./configure errors and such.
<broder> DaneM: well, first you need all of the software needed by your software to build to be in ubuntu - is that the case?
<DaneM> broder: ...and the ones that I can compile (which is most of them, really) give me trouble when figuring out which versions of things are needed, as well as what the various odd non-package-name bits are on the depends line.
<DaneM> broder: I get that much :-) sorry I'm not being clear.  I find that I struggle more with how to tell debuild/pbuilder what is needed.
<DaneM> broder: let me see if i can get you an example.
<broder> DaneM: you know about the Build-Depends line in debian/control?
<DaneM> broder: yes, but the syntax is weird to me.  I get the >=version stuff well enough (I think), but I can't quite fathom the miscellaneous other bits.  Also, many Ubuntu packages seem to have multiple binary outputs, which baffles me.
<DaneM> broder: one sec...getting a package to quote...
<broder> DaneM: so a debian/control file has at least 2 blocks
<DaneM> broder: ok
<broder> the first block is about the source package, which controls the build process
<broder> everything else is about the binary packages
<broder> let's focus on the source package fields for now, because those are mostly what affect the build process
<DaneM> broder: ok sounds good
<broder> the build-depends line is just a comma-separated list of packages
<DaneM> broder: nodnod
<broder> DaneM: one thing that's important is that you need the "development" version of the package, because that contains things like C headers that you need to build stuff
<DaneM> broder: that makes sense
<broder> these are things you don't need to use software that's built against the library, but do need to build that software against the library
<broder> so you want to find the packages that end in -dev
<DaneM> broder: ok.  That's what I usually do for compiling outside a chroot.
<broder> it's the same for building in a chrot
<broder> *chroot
<DaneM> broder: ok.
<DaneM> broder: (downloading the source package of wine1.3 for illustration...)
<broder> hmm...wine1.3 is probably more complicated than you should use as an example package
<DaneM> broder: lol ok what do you suggest?
<broder> hmm...not really sure. let me think
<DaneM> ok
<DaneM> broder: what about this? http://www.rpgobjects.com/index.php?c=orpg&m=getorpg
<DaneM> broder: this seems to have Ubuntu stuff already, but maybe for instruction?
<gnuvince_> Does pbuilder-dist actually create a .deb file when used with the build command?  If so, where is that .deb generated?
<DaneM> broder: or maybe not...it seems to be just scripting, not something that needs to be compiled.
<broder> gnuvince_: i believe it puts it in ~/pbuilder/
<broder> DaneM: one sec, checking it out
<gnuvince_> broder: thanks
<DaneM> broder: ok
<DaneM> gnuvince: I think I've also seen it put the file into /var/cache/pbuilder/build or somesuch
<gnuvince_> DaneM: found it in ~/pbuilder/
<gnuvince_> I was actually looking in /var
<broder> DaneM: so if i was going to try to package that, i'd start by looking for similar packages already in the archive. let me see if i can find one to use as an example...
<DaneM> gnuvince_: ok, glad you found it
<DaneM> broder: ok sounds good
<DaneM> broder: Unfortunately, it looks like I have to go somewhere.  Would it be possible to continue this later?  I appreciate your help so far.
<broder> DaneM: sure. feel free to just ask the audience here - there's not always someone here on the weekends, but there usually is
<DaneM> broder: OK thanks.  Hopefully, I'll see you again.  Have a nice day.
<orbisvicis> can I get dsc files for older version ?
<orbisvicis> *versions
<orbisvicis> nvrmind, found
 * tumbleweed has had a good bit of fun over the last two days, with https://stripe.com/blog/capture-the-flag
<Daviey> tumbleweed: damn, that is my weekend gone
<broder> tumbleweed: i'm still irritated that i spent forever trying to build a ret2libc for level 4 because i didn't realize the stack was executable
<tumbleweed> a few of us did it together, and discussed it over beer in the evenings
<tumbleweed> broder: :)
<tumbleweed> broder: I was also expecting 3 to be broken by ASLR
<Daviey> tumbleweed: hah, level1 cracked!
<tumbleweed> heh, it gets much harder at 3
<valdur55> is ret2libc hacking game?
<broder> valdur55: you don't ever need to use a ret2libc, but it's an option for one of the levels
<broder> err, sorry - i don't actually know what you need to do for level 6 yet
<valdur55> oh every source code is like a game :)
<Daviey> tumbleweed: gah, level 3!
<tumbleweed> broder: level 6 is rather interesting, yes
<broder> i really liked level 3 :)
<tumbleweed> yes, it was actually quite easy, but a big step up from the first two
<tumbleweed> anyway, 6 doesn't involve any buffer overflows
<broder> aha, just had a breakthrough moment on level 4
 * tumbleweed intended to brush up on x86 assembler and do that from first principles, but ended up just modifying aleph one's examples
<tumbleweed> must go back...
#ubuntu-motu 2012-02-25
<broder> made it to level 6 :)
<broder> fyi, if anybody's working on the ctf, i recommend adding -stripe to the beginning of any google searches you do
<broder> there are, e.g., gists on github with solution writeups that have already been indexed
<arand> If I want to get an icon-size fix into Precise at this stage, would it be easier to sync over a Debian update (with very minor packaging updates), or do the patch as an isolated patch for Ubuntu?
<tumbleweed> minor packaging updates => sync
<tumbleweed> (assuming they won't impact othe rpackages)
<qwebirc91098> hello
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<qwebirc91098> im a c embedded programmer
<qwebirc91098> could i get some help on getting into the ubuntu project?
<tumbleweed> qwebirc91098: sure
<tumbleweed> qwebirc91098: do you have any particular questions?
<qwebirc91098> hm yes
<qwebirc91098> first, can you point me to a specific bug/feature that i can work on?
<qwebirc91098> never worked on a an opensource project before
<qwebirc91098> would glad to get some overview
<tumbleweed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted has some hints
<valdur55> qwebirc91098, first change your nick iwth /nick command :). Then read channel topic
<tumbleweed> we're just coming up on beta 1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule so the things of most interest are fixing release-critical bugs, not bringing in new packages or new versions of things
<SemaphoreVsMutex> thanks for the link.. i read some of the bugs in the bug section
<SemaphoreVsMutex> was hard for me to follow since it was all fixed or being fixed
<tumbleweed> harvest should help you to find things to look at
<jokerdino> ooh people around.
<jokerdino> i am investigating bug 898463
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898463 in software-center (Ubuntu) "GParted is in USC "Themes & Tweaks" section rather than "System"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898463
<jokerdino> i note that there is no fault in gparted or app-install-data
<jokerdino> and i am not sure where the problem is in usc. any pointers?
<ockham> tumbleweed: did you get any chance to take a look at tesseract 3.0?
<tumbleweed> ockham: no, but I suppose I could now
<ockham> tumbleweed: cool! tell me if there are any menial tasks i can help with
<tumbleweed> pipedream: ohi
<pipedream> ohi
<pipedream> tumbleweed: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2012-February/007188.html
<tumbleweed> pipedream: yar, just saw that
<tumbleweed> did you see http://wiki.debian.org/DebianScience/Sage ?
<pipedream> No
 * tumbleweed doesn't know too much about sage, but as I understand it, it's a big bundle of other stuff
<pipedream> yes
<pipedream> It's a python front-end to like 50 packages
<tumbleweed> so, when we are shipping different versions of the "other stuff" to sage, things get problematic
<pipedream> So I don't want to ship a sage based on the debian vcersions
<pipedream> sage makes all it's own versions
<tumbleweed> which means you we have to carry essentially two copies of all of those packages
<pipedream> sage has thigns called spkg's (tarballs) which are the upstream exact versions whic hmake sage compile so cleanly
<pipedream> Yes, the sage package will be huge
<pipedream> but  my goal is to aid Sage adoption, and besides using bandwidth/space, I don't really tsee the problem with this
<pipedream> Sage-spkg'es do not overwrite system versions
<pipedream> you call them from sage (or optionally install direct access to /usr/local/bin/)
<tumbleweed> the most commonly-stated downside of duplication is that security issues have to be fixed in multiple places
<pipedream> So how about I just make a PPA first, and worry about all that later
<tumbleweed> yeah, why not
<tumbleweed> I also suggest talking to the debian science people
<pipedream> Then debian/ubuntu won't be shipping insecure stuff
<pipedream> tumbleweed: apt-add-repository ppa:aims/sagemath
<pipedream> (there is nothing in there ;)
<tumbleweed> :)
<tumbleweed> the build failure in your mail didn't actually include gcc's error
<tumbleweed> does sage's build system hide gcc output?
<pipedream> nope
<pipedream> I forgot to attach the log file
<tumbleweed> pastebin?
<pipedream> it's a 1.2M text file
<tumbleweed> only the bit around the error is important
<pipedream> http://users.aims.ac.za/~jan/maxima-5.23.2.p3.log.lzma
<tumbleweed> ah, or that
<pipedream> the line that failed is a pretty long line
<pipedream> I figure that is details
<pipedream> I need a mentor as I will run into such problems again and again
<pipedream> and I can't pinpoint them to the package or to my (lack of) packaging skills
<tumbleweed> pipedream: I'm more than happy to help out
<jtaylor> looks like a quoting issue
<pipedream> maxima, btw, built cleanly when NOT run from debuild
<tumbleweed> we already know each other, so why not :P
<pipedream> tumbleweed: I am at an ICTP workshop, and this is my project for the week
<tumbleweed> ah, I see
<pipedream> whatever time you have to help, super thanks
<pipedream> but I guess this will go on after that
<pipedream> and also as sage thakes 5 hours to build the iterations are a bit long
<pipedream> So I will keep asking on sage-devel, ubuntu-motu, and #ubuntu-motu for a few days
<jtaylor> do you use ccache? that will cut down time on repeated builds of C/c++ parts
<pipedream> then I am on two weeks holiday and will pick it up again after
 * pipedream googles ccache
<pipedream> sage itself will also pick up from where it left off
<pipedream> where it b0rked
<tumbleweed> jtaylor: what quoting issue do you see?
<tumbleweed> I just wish I could see gcc's outptu
<pipedream> that maxima.log I pasted has it?
<jtaylor>  /usr/bin/ld: unrecognized option '-Bsymbolic-functions -Wl'
<tumbleweed> oh, I missed that
<tumbleweed> at the end of the massive line, duh
<jtaylor> a failuire like that also occurs in scons packages quite often
<tumbleweed> yes, that is a quoting issue
<pipedream> (yes, but only via debuild?)
<jtaylor> debuild exports certain buildflags a normal build would not
<jtaylor> including -Bsymbolic-function and security related stuff
<pipedream> so here is where I have a lot to learn ;)
<tumbleweed> jtaylor seems to know everything about these types of issues, you're in good hands :P
<valdur55> pipedream, look topic links.... maybe you read then something useful :)
<pipedream> valdur55: I am reading a lot at developer.ubuntu.com, debian guides, and launchpad
<valdur55> pipedream, ok! good to know!
<tumbleweed> ScottK: if I were to kick the ball rolling on tesseract (I'm just starting some local tests), are you up for a pile of NEW review? (there are 67 tesseract source packages)
<pipedream> tumbleweed: I'm getting some reply on sage-devel mailing list.
<pipedream> I guess it is not appropriate to keep this going on both sage-devel and ubuntu-moto, and yet that is exactly the cross section where people can help solve this problem...
<tumbleweed> I'm busy downloading the source so I can have a look
<tumbleweed> anything interesting in your debian/rules?
<pipedream> uhm, no
<pipedream> I literally read and followed http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html
<pipedream> from the top down
<tumbleweed> cool
<ScottK> tumbleweed: Are they sync's from Debian?  If so, no problem.
<tumbleweed> yes
<ScottK> tumbleweed: Go for it.
<tumbleweed> ok, as soon as I've tested it locally
<tumbleweed> pipedream: re "googling and not finding much"
<tumbleweed> the flags are coming from dpkg-buildflags
<pipedream> heh
<pipedream> which is absent in my package so I get defaults?
<pipedream> I can also try to pre-empt the difficult part by doing an easier project first:
<tumbleweed> debuild runs it
<tumbleweed> (in Debian, this doesn't happen any more, as these days, dh runs it, at compat levels >=9. But we kept this enabled in Ubuntu for precise)
<pipedream> a package, say, sagemath-upstream-binary, which gets sage's prebuilt binar and make a postinst script that untars it, moves it, fixes permissions
<tumbleweed> err s/debuild/dpkg-buildpackage/
<tumbleweed> ick
<tumbleweed> building from source is definitly preferable :)
<pipedream> yes, but just to practice my packaging a bit, and to have a result for people to use while I work on it
<tumbleweed> fair enoguh
<tumbleweed> (it'll also build, much faster :P )
<pipedream> Yes, and I'll actually have something to show at the end of the workshop ;)
<pipedream> I cxould probably do that in one day if I learn how to make a virtual package from scratch and add a postinst, but that seems to rely on me already knowing how to build source packages, bit of a catch 22
<tumbleweed> I suggest not doing anything fancy in a postinst
<tumbleweed> rather take a linux binary tarball as your source, and build debs containing everything where you want them
<tumbleweed> the only reason people do crazy downwloading and unpacking in postinsts, is that the software they are installing isn't redistributable
<tumbleweed> pipedream: look at the Ubuntu nvidia-cg-toolkit package for an example of what I'm suggesting
<pipedream> ok
<tumbleweed> sorr, that's not a simple example, there is lots of other stuff going on there too
<pipedream> Yes, how about a doc package that builds nothing?
<pipedream> what is a proper debian location for sage?
<pipedream> /usr/bin/sage and /usr/share/sage/* ?
<tumbleweed> /usr/lib/sage, if you want it all in one place. /usr/share is for arch-independant data only
<tumbleweed> and bin, yes
<pipedream> ok, thanks
<broder> pipedream: sage used to be packaged in debian. it ended up getting removed because the packager got busy running a startup, but have you looked that up?
<pipedream> yes, Tim Abbott/ksplice . He was however debianizing, depending on all the components' debian versions
<pipedream> I want an all-in-one sage
<pipedream> sage versions of all the components
<broder> oh, i see
<tumbleweed> which probably wouldn't be acceptable in Debian, but it's closer to what sage upstream wants, and debs of that would be useful (in your PPA, of course)
<broder> (just curious - tim is a friend of mine from school)
<pipedream> that project is too big for me now
<pipedream> maybe one day
<pipedream> 3 jan@osprey:~/sagemath-upstream-binary$ls usr/lib/
<pipedream> sage-4.8-linux-64bit-ubuntu_10.04.3_lts-x86_64-Linux
<pipedream> 0 jan@osprey:~/sagemath-upstream-binary$bzr dh-make sagemath-upstream-binary 4.8-10.04.3-0ubuntu1
<pipedream> bzr: ERROR: command 'dh-make' requires argument TARBALL
<pipedream> ^^ so this package would have no upstream tarball
<tumbleweed> pipedream: rename the tarball you downloaded to $PKG_$VER.orig.tar.gz
<pipedream> (on 12.04 it renames for one, I think, but OK, I had removed the tarball as it is uncessary for this method)
<tumbleweed> you still need an orig tarball
<pipedream> (also it is lzma, I guess I need to decompress and use gz?)
<tumbleweed> no, .lzma is fine
<tumbleweed> (although tell the upstream that they should use .xz instead :P )
<pipedream> bzr: ERROR: Unable to import library "lzma": No module named lzma
<tumbleweed> install python-lzma?
<pipedream> right
<tumbleweed> ockham: tesseract 3 doesn't break the world (that I can see)
 * tumbleweed starts pressing buttons
<ockham> tumbleweed: yeah!
<ockham> go for it!
 * tumbleweed quickly adds a -y option to syncpackage
<pipedream> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/857071/
<pipedream> ^^ sagemath is a bit big?
<tumbleweed> lol
<tumbleweed> I do suggest filing a bug about that
<tumbleweed> Go the bzr-less route for now, or do a merge-mode bzr branch (only containing the debian directory)
<pipedream> network-manager coredumped while trying to file a bug (I'm running 12.04 right now, next to 11.10 on this laptop)
<tumbleweed> cyphermox: ^
<pipedream> And I have a sage compile running, so I'll reboot to 11.10 later
<pipedream> unreportablereason: networkmanager version has changed since then
<pipedream> seocnd time round it worked (nm didn't crash)
<pipedream> same bug as this one maybe: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/+bug/531612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531612 in bzr (Ubuntu) "failure to extract content > 2^31 bytes (OverflowError: signed integer is greater than maximum)" [Low,Confirmed]
<tumbleweed> your traceback looked bzr-builddeb specific
<jtaylor> is sage bigger than 4gb? :O
<pipedream> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr/+bug/941131
<ubottu> Error: launchpad bug 941131 not found
<pipedream> 3G
<pipedream> "This report is private" ?
<pipedream> ^ First time I've seen that
<tumbleweed> crash bugs potentially contain private data
<pipedream> ok
<tumbleweed> the re-tracer removes the dumps and attaches stack traces
<tumbleweed> ScottK: all yours: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+queue :)
<pipedream> So, I don't know the bzr-less route or merge-mode bzr. Reading http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<Laney> removals filed too?
<Laney> also, damn you re: ctf
<tumbleweed> Laney: :)
<Laney> level05 now
<tumbleweed> 5 is easy
<ajmitch> I don't think I'll start on ctf, it'll kill any time I had
<Laney> i pasted the curl line it gave and it didn't come back, so i decided to give up for now
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: that's a lot of syncs :)
<tumbleweed> yup
<broder> level 5 is obfuscated, but easy once you realize what you have to do
<Laney> i liked 3
<broder> i still don't know what specifically i'm supposed to do for 6
<Laney> got more useful things to do, like make a haskell graph go green
<tumbleweed> heh
 * ajmitch should get back to the fun rcbugs list
<ajmitch> so many to look at on there
<tumbleweed> broder: I found a rather neat solution to that, after lots of dead ends
<pipedream> Thanks. I'm off until Monday morning now, I think.
<highvoltage> those sure are a lot of tesseract packages :)
<ajmitch> tumbleweed's trying to win on the upload activity graphs :)
<tumbleweed> they mostly just contain one file
 * tumbleweed blames the debian maintainer
 * ajmitch still has a long way to go to get back on that list of uploaders for precise
<jtaylor> where is that list again?
<ScottK> There's a list?
<ajmitch> http://people.ubuntuwire.org/~stefanor/ubuntu-activity/
<ScottK> Ah.  Didn't know about that.  Thanks.
<tumbleweed> it's intentionally not listed anywhere :)
<ajmitch> still interesting to look at
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: don't worry, I won't tell anyone about it ;)
<tumbleweed> :P
 * Laney tweets it
<tumbleweed> as long as nobody sends me angry e-mail about comparing canonical contributions to community members, do whatever you want :)
<ajmitch> and spoil all our fun?
<ScottK> tumbleweed: I'm assuming you're tracking if all the tesseract builds succeed.  I'm just worrying about Newing the stuff that does.
<ajmitch> a --subscribe-me-to-bugs-and-build-failures on syncpackage would be nice - I currently don't know if the person syncing gets the build failure emails for syncs
<tumbleweed> ScottK: yeah, keeping an eye on them (and they all built locally)
<ScottK> ajmitch: If you get the accepted mail, you'll get the build failures, I'm pretty sure.
<tumbleweed> ajmitch: at least tde debian maintainers aren't getting emails any more
<tumbleweed> bug 862251 for the sync requestor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 862251 in Launchpad itself "Sync requester doesn't receive build failure emails" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862251
<ajmitch> tumbleweed: thanks, hopefully I haven't missed any failures on archs that I don't have
<ajmitch> not that I've got many syncs :)
<tumbleweed> fortunetly there's a column on launchpad.net/people/+me/+synchronised-packages
<tumbleweed> listing failures
<ajmitch> great, one armhf failure
<tumbleweed> oh, even test-rebuild failures show up there, neat
<ScottK> tumbleweed: sikuli depwait
<tumbleweed> yeah, it looks like tesseract-dev isn't published yet
<tumbleweed> although LP said it was, before I retried it
<ScottK> LP says it's published at the start of the publisher run, but the package isn't actually available until shortly after it finishes.
<ajmitch> Laney: there aren't plans to update ghc in precise, are there?
<Laney> yes
<ajmitch> ok, was just looking at the rc bugs list, found some packages like gtk2hs-buildtools that will need synced if it's updated
<Laney> it will all be synced
 * Laney rubs palms
<ajmitch> sounds like madness
<ockham> tumbleweed: thanks for syncing tesseract! incidentally, this has just been posted to LP: https://bugs.launchpad.net/simple-scan/+bug/483391/comments/21
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 483391 in Simple Scan "Extract text using optical character recognition (OCR)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ockham> hmm, getting proper an OCR option into Simple Scan sounds tempting...
#ubuntu-motu 2012-02-26
<quidnunc> I am trying to create a package with cabal-debian. Prevu is spitting out the following error output http://paste.ubuntu.com/857260
<quidnunc> Can anyone help?
<quidnunc> I never managed to understand prevu's error messages. Usually it fails because a dependency is missing and I guess that might be the case here but I can't tell what exactly may be the missing dependency. Some of those listed should be installable.
<pipedream> how do I disable a ./configure option in debian/rules ?
<geser> depends on the configure script, but --disable-foo might work (see --help to be sure)
<tumbleweed> pipedream: you'll want to add an override_dh_auto_configure rule (if you haven't figured that out already)
<Ampelbein> pipedream: like http://paste.ubuntu.com/857790/
<tumbleweed> even better :)
 * tumbleweed stops playing with rcbugs for the day
<pipedream> thanks
<pipedream> I tried this in debian/rules, but it did not seem to have an effect:
<pipedream> export DEB_LDFLAGS_STRIP=-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions
<tumbleweed> I'd prefer fixing that bug to stripping the flag
<tumbleweed> but more to the point, that won't work because dpkg-buildpackge exports LDFLAGS before you export this
<tumbleweed> you need to do something like export LDFLAGS=$(shell DEB_LDFLAGS_STRIP=-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions dpkg-buildflags --get LDFLAGS)
<tumbleweed> (this will get easire when dpkg-buildpackge stops exporting build flags
<pipedream> tumbleweed: OK, really I want to first do the prebuilt binary version, and then perhaps that bug has been looked at. (But I'll try that other LD stuff in the meantime as well)
<pipedream> So I want to create a deb package the "bzr-less" way from this:
<pipedream> 0 jan@osprey:~/src/sagemath-upstream-binary$ls
<pipedream> sage-4.8-linux-64bit-ubuntu_10.04.3_lts-x86_64-Linux.tar.lzma  usr
<pipedream> I've unpacked it, and there is no building to do
<tumbleweed> pipedream: right, so rename sage-4.8-linux-64bit-ubuntu_10.04.3_lts-x86_64-Linux.tar.lzma to sage-binary_4.8.orig.tar.lzma (or something like that)
<tumbleweed> add add a debian/install file, to instruct dh_install
<pipedream> tumbleweed: dh_install says the filename is package.install (not just install)
<pipedream> dh_install man page
<tumbleweed> if you only have one binary pcakage, you can drop package.
<pipedream> So I can have contents like:
<pipedream> # to instruct dh_install
<pipedream> usr/bin/sage /usr/bin/sage
<pipedream> usr/lib/sage /usr/lib/
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> except that the second column is always a directory
<pipedream> and then I need copyright, control, and changelog?
<tumbleweed> and compat
<pipedream> ok, re directory
<tumbleweed> so "usr/bin/sage /usr/bin"
<pipedream> yes
<tumbleweed> see debhelper(7) for explanation of compat
<pipedream> OK, I think that is done
<tumbleweed> did you do any rearrangement? I don't have a usr at the root of the binary tarball
<pipedream> uhm, I created usr/lib/ and untarred in there; then I copied /usr/lib/sage.../sage to /usr/bin and edited the variable SAGE_ROOT to point to it /usr/lib/sage...
<tumbleweed> if you want to use their original tarball, you should do that all programmatically
<pipedream> ok
<pipedream> in rules with shell commands?
<tumbleweed> so, a quilt patch for the SAGE_ROOT, and change the dh_install paths to match the original locations
<pipedream> ooer
<tumbleweed> quilt is easy, /me digs out the nice howto
<tumbleweed> http://pkg-perl.alioth.debian.org/howto/quilt.html#the_post_modern_way + the quiltrc from http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/modify.en.html#quiltrc
<pipedream> install changed to:
<pipedream> # to instruct dh_install
<pipedream> sage-4.8-linux-64bit-ubuntu_10.04.3_lts-x86_64-Linux /usr/lib
<pipedream> sage-4.8-linux-64bit-ubuntu_10.04.3_lts-x86_64-Linux/sage /usr/bin
<tumbleweed> you can omit the root directory name
<pipedream> ?
<tumbleweed> sage-4.8-linux-64bit-ubuntu_10.04.3_lts-x86_64-Linux
<tumbleweed> every tarball should have a root directory, and the name is unimportant
<pipedream> so changed to:
<pipedream> * /usr/lib/sage-4.8-linux-64bit-ubuntu_10.04.3_lts-x86_64-Linux
<pipedream> sage /usr/bin
<tumbleweed> I would call it /usr/lib/sage instead of /usr/lib/sage-4.8-linux-64bit-ubuntu_10.04.3_lts-x86_64-Linux but sure
<pipedream> maybe for the real built-from-source (then you can also install both next to each other)
<tumbleweed> not if thy both provide /usr/bin/sage
<pipedream> /etc/alternatives, maybe, hmm, but yes
<pipedream> I wouldn't want to change the /usr/bin/sage name now, so I guess they can Conflict:
<tumbleweed> yup
<pipedream> ok, reading some quilt..
<tumbleweed> pipedream: if I wasn't clear earlier, your debina directory should be inside sage-4.8-linux-64bit-ubuntu_10.04.3_lts-x86_64-Linux
<pipedream> thanks
<pipedream> d=. ; while [ ! -d $d/debian -a `readlink -e $d` != / ]; do d=$d/..; done
<pipedream> if [ -d $d/debian ] && [ -z $QUILT_PATCHES ]; then # if in Debian packaging tree with unset $QUILT_PATCHES QUILT_PATCHES="debian/patches" QUILT_PATCH_OPTS="--reject-format=unified" QUILT_DIFF_ARGS="-p ab --no-timestamps --no-index --color=auto" QUILT_REFRESH_ARGS="-p ab --no-timestamps --no-index" QUILT_COLORS="diff_hdr=1;32:diff_add=1;34:diff_rem=1;31:diff_hunk=1;33:diff_ctx=35:diff_cctx=33"
<pipedream>  if! [ -d d$d/debian/patches ]; then mkdir $d/debian/patches; fi
<pipedream> oops
<pipedream> sorry
<pipedream> mouse trouble :-P
<pipedream> ok, so I still need a rules file and --with-quilt?
<tumbleweed> sorry, yes rules
<tumbleweed> rather put '3.0 (quilt)' in debian/source/format than use with-quilt
<pipedream> OK, got source/format and the standard almost-empty rules that just does %: dh $@
<tumbleweed> yup
<pipedream> OK, and cat debian/postinst
<pipedream> # Run sage once as root to set the paths correctly
<pipedream> echo 'exit' | /usr/bin/sage
<tumbleweed> urgh, do you have to do that?
<tumbleweed> will that create files?
<pipedream> uhm
<pipedream> mebbe
<pipedream> I'll ask
<tumbleweed> if so, they must be deleted again in prerm/postrm
<tumbleweed> also, you want to check postinst arguments, see the standard examples: /usr/share/debhelper/dh_make/debian/postinst.ex
<pipedream> ok
<Zhenech> http://www.ebay.de/itm/BRAND-NEW-BOX-UNLOCKED-SAMSUNG-GALAXY-S-GLIDE-ROGERS-/230731758356?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item35b8af3b14#ht_500wt_922
<Zhenech> kauf ich mir das jetzt oder nid
<Zhenech> ups, ECHAN :)
<arand> Is it possible to submit a screenshot to USC via some other means that screenshots.d.n? redeclipse is contrib/non-free and hence not hosten via s.d.n ...
<arand> *hosted at
<pipedream> if I want to add a symlink, /usr/bin/sage -> /usr/lib/sage-.../sage, do I do this with postinst? (This will mean not having to do the quilt patching)
<tumbleweed> dh_link
<tumbleweed> packages are much more reliable if they don't do anything in maintainer scripts (postinst et al), or at least only do things that were automatically added by debhelper
<pipedream> $cat links
<pipedream> /usr/bin/sage /usr/lib/sage-4.8-linux-64bit-ubuntu_10.04.3_lts-x86_64-Linux/sage
<tumbleweed> other way around
<pipedream> woops, ja
<pipedream> so then I can change format/source to '3.0'?
<pipedream> as quilt is no longer used
<tumbleweed> there is no "3.0". 3.0 (quilt) is the right choice for almost all packages
<pipedream> and remove the .pc the quilt commands made?
<pipedream> debian/patches and .pc
<tumbleweed> you can remove .pc and debian/patches
<pipedream> So, from what I can tell the running sage once from the postinst will not create new files (waiting on dfinitive answer though)
<tumbleweed> what *does* it do then?
<pipedream> so I think I might be ready to turn this into a package?
<pipedream> it removes pyc files and recreates them
<pipedream> with a new path hardcoded
<psusi> the output of apt-cache rdepends --recurse is about useless.  is there a better way to visualize the dependency tree?  for instance, see how ubuntu-desktop depends on packageX?
<psusi> ( indirectly )
<quidnunc> Can someone help me with this prevu error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/857260/
<pipedream> 0 jan@osprey:~/src/sagemath-upstream-binary/sage-4.8-linux-64bit-ubuntu_10.04.3_lts-x86_64-Linux$find local/lib/python/site-packages/ -name '*pyc' | wc -l
<pipedream> 4268
<tumbleweed> pipedream: more likely it recreates them with the system's python. If this weren't a hacky binary-only package, I'd suggest doing that properly with dh_python2
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: I suggest trying to install all of those build-deps in a oneiric chroot, to figure out which one isn't installable. pbuilder doesn't give the most helpful errors
<pipedream> tumbleweed: ok, what are the next steps to turn that into a package?
<tumbleweed> debuild -uc -us
<pipedream> it fails, I think because it is finding the Makefile which shouldn't be there anymore, as everything is built. So I moved it out the way (to test that theory) and built a 1.2M deb
<pipedream> I had to change install as well (it tried to copy the debian directory as well)
<tumbleweed> ah, helpful makefile
<tumbleweed> I suggest putting empty override_dh_auto_configure override_dh_auto_build and override_dh_auto_install rules in your debian/rules
<pipedream> OK, but dinner first ;)
<tumbleweed> pipedream: oh, and I left out override_dh_auto_clean, which will actually be the culprit here
<nava> Hi, is software centre have a channel ?
<pipedream> is this channel logged?
 * pipedream realised his screen is not logging :-\
<tumbleweed> pipedream: yes, irclogs.ubuntu.com. But there's 1hr lag
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: <sigh>. Thanks
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: jtaylor was suggesting an alternative pbuilder dependency resolver a few days ago, apparently it gives better errors
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: Is grepping the irc logs to the best way to find it?
<quidnunc> I really hate debian packaging
<quidnunc> I can't understand why no one shares that disdain
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: what would you fix?
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: Less painful to make packages, less painful to add custom patches to packages. Essentially more like arch's packaging system
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: But I would put the question back to you: Why do think it is the best packaging system on the "market" today?
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: I don't find it painful at all. And I don't know arch's packaging system
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: 00:27 < jtaylor> I prefer PBUILDERSATISFYDEPENDSCMD="/usr/lib/pbuilder/pbuilder-satisfydepends-gdebi"
<quidnunc> Make is sane to build packages that have dependencies that also need to be built.
<quidnunc> ^ tumbleweed What about that use case?
<tumbleweed> Debian is a binary distribution, not source
<quidnunc> That's pretty painful
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: Arch is mixed
<tumbleweed> Debian isn't
<quidnunc> I know
<quidnunc> It just shouldn't make it so difficult to build from source.
<quidnunc> In arch/gentoo it is possible to write a package that will build from git head.
<quidnunc> That is really nice
<quidnunc> and it will build all the dependencies for you too
<quidnunc> Debian is clearly worse there
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: I don't see a reasonable way to implement something like that in a pure-binary distribution
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: I don't understand what the impediment is. There are already poor methods that do it in debian (e.g. uupdate)
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: THanks for the alt pbuilder
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: I never use uupdate. If you have your packages in VCS, you don't really need it
<tumbleweed> launchpad daily builds accomplish a lot of what you are talking about, but they need to be set up
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: ? How do you get changes from upstream?
<quidnunc> i don't think we are talking about the same thing
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: Anyway I have been beating this dead horse for years and I have to go.
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds
<quidnunc> thanks for the help with pbuilder
<tumbleweed> of course we aren't. The same thing isn't really applicable here
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: This is for code stored in lp only?
<tumbleweed> launchpad can import branches from elsewhere
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: Thanks that looks interesting, despite how comparatively convoluted it is.
<quidnunc> Though it still doesn't solve building dependencies I imagine.
<quidnunc> Anyway I really have to go
<quidnunc> Thanks for the help
 * tumbleweed should stop feeding trolls, anyway
<pipedream> tumbleweed: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/858168/
<pipedream> ^^ the from-
<pipedream> upstream-binary package
<pipedream> On the other hand, the from source, with -Bsymbolic-functions removed got a LOT further
<tumbleweed> aargh, dh_auto_test
<pipedream> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/858170/
<tumbleweed> trying to help without playing along never works well
<tumbleweed> pipedream: you need another override: ^
<pipedream> I'll do the override
<pipedream> in the from-source packages, those html docs are always the last thing to build in sage. That means all the components built successfully
<pipedream> I think
<pipedream> the dh_auto_test is the from-source package, not the from-binary packge
<pipedream> sorry, I am mixing two things
<tumbleweed> I was talking about the binary one
<pipedream> ok
<pipedream> funny, the from-source one had this near the end
<pipedream> dh_auto_test: make -j1 test returned exit code 2
 * tumbleweed suspects that they don't make test very often
<pipedream> actually, they make test quite a lot
<tumbleweed> I suggest disabling the test suite (overriding dh_auto_test here too) for now
<pipedream> (and make testlong and make ptestlong and many more)
<tumbleweed> debug it later
<pipedream> (they got almost 90% doctest coverage now)
<pipedream> ok
<pipedream> will disable dh_auto_test
<l3on> Hi all!... someone of you can try a rebuild of flowscan ?
<l3on> I'm getting this error: checking that service name for 80/tcp is www... no
<l3on> configure: error: Please change /etc/services so that the service name for 80/tcp is www with alias http
<l3on> so it's a local configuration issue... and I don't know if it's affect also the ubuntu build machines..
<l3on> buildlog → http://debomatic.debian.net/precise/pool/flowscan_1.006-13build1/flowscan_1.006-13build1.buildlog
<jbicha> l3on: would you be interested in packaging epiphany-extensions 3.3.90?
<l3on> jbicha, why not...
<l3on> but, we can still add new features in ubuntu ?
<jbicha> l3on: epiphany-extensions 3.2 isn't installable & it should really be the same version as epiphany-browser so it shouldn't be a problem
<jbicha> I don't think it needs a feature freeze exception
<micahg> tumbleweed: chemical-mime-date was just uploaded to Debian to fix the rsvg issue, so maybe we can just sync
<micahg> jbicha: still needs one if it has new features, but should be easy to get
<tumbleweed> micahg: I see
<jbicha> micahg: 1 new feature: rewritten adblock extension
<micahg> jbicha: right, so you need to request the FFe, just include the whole backstory and it shouldn't be an issue
<Adri2000> Laney: https://launchpad.net/oneiric-backports's description needs s/natty/oneiric/
<micahg> Adri2000: Laney: oneiric-backports description fixed
<stefanct> i have not grasp launchpad completely yet... but the upstream connection here is bogus afaics https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashrom
<tumbleweed> stefanct: unlinked
<stefanct> tumbleweed: thanks and sorry about filing the unnecessary FFE
<tumbleweed> np
<tumbleweed> better that than ignoring the freeze and uploading new upstream versions :)
<tumbleweed> ockham: o/
<Adri2000> micahg: thanks.
<stefanct> hm.. i presume qastaging.launchpad.net is synced by a cron job once in a while?
<Adri2000> Laney: you can ignore my previous message, it's been fixed
<ockham> tumbleweed: setting DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME in ~/.bashrc now.
<ockham> thx
<tumbleweed> stefanct: qastaging is where LP developers test every new revision
<tumbleweed> I don't know how often its data is updated, but I don't think that often
<stefanct> tumbleweed: hm ok... because i cant link my project as the upstream project because it is already linked... ;)
<tumbleweed> stefanct: don't worry about qastaging, it's contents are throw-away
<stefanct> can projects be removed easily (so i can test on the live server without fear)?
<stefanct> tumbleweed: i dont worry about that.. i just cant test there because the upstream link you removed is still present there...
<tumbleweed> ah, let me unlink it there too
<stefanct> thanks, now that step works.
<quidnunc> How do I confirm universe is available in pdebuild?
<tumbleweed> pbuilder --login and read the sources.list
<quidnunc> argh. Why does it say hardy?
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: what's in your .pbuilderrc ?
<quidnunc> Right now: COMPONENTS="main restricted universe multiverse"
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: But I had some other things in there that I copy-pasted from who knows where a long time ago
<quidnunc> which I have now deleted
<quidnunc> best to restart pbuilder create I guess
<tumbleweed> right, and presumably those used to support multiple distributions
<Laney> micahg: merci
<ockham> tumbleweed: i've succesfully run backportpackage
<ockham> now
<ockham> would you suggest to just build a deb locally now, or upload to my PPA, or...?
<quidnunc> What the hell? sudo pbuilder create says "Distribution is hardy"
<tumbleweed> ockham: whatever works for you. I generally end up with hacked versions of a few packages on my machines :)
<ockham> tumbleweed: then i'll probably build it locally. thx for introducing me to backportpackage, looks nifty.
<quidnunc> "sudo DIST=oneiric pbuilder create" -> "Distribution is hardy". What gives/
<quidnunc> ?
<ajmitch> quidnunc: got DISTRIBUTION set in ~/.pbuilderrc?
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: because you removed the bits of your .pbuilderrc that did anything useful with DIST?
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: pbuilderrc is responsible for that automagic?
<quidnunc> ajmitch: No
<arand> quidnunc: Also, pbuilder-dist might be more convenient.
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: yes
<tumbleweed> but if you use pbuilder-dist, you don't need any of that
<quidnunc> arand, tumbleweed: thanks
<ockham> this is a bit embarassing, but given a source dsc file, what's the quickest way to build a binary deb?
<ockham> do i *have* to dpkg-source -x it?
<tumbleweed> ockham: whatever you've already set up :)
<tumbleweed> if you're going to use pbuilder/sbuild, no
<ockham> tumbleweed: sry, now i don't quite understand. backportpackage produced the dsc, but didn't leave a source directory, so i was wondering if i had to extract it...
<quidnunc> ockham: Use pbuilder
<quidnunc> man pbuilder
<tumbleweed> ockham: if you want to build it directly on your system, you have to extract it
<tumbleweed> if you are going to use a build system, they normally just take a source package
<ockham> tumbleweed: do i have to use pbuilder even if the target system is the one i'm on?
<ockham> or  is there another way that also can deal with the source package
<tumbleweed> not at all. Packages should build correctly on dirty systems
<bobbyrward> How does attaching a debdiff to a bug work when there's a version in -proposed?  Should I base it off of the proposed version?
<ockham> tumbleweed: could you sync now? :P
<tumbleweed> only when LP picks it up. Wait 12 hours
<stefanct> btw.. where can i check if LP has picked up a new debian version?
<tumbleweed> stefanct: launchpad.net/debian/+source/$packagename
<stefanct> ah the "latest upload" thingy is the debian version?
<stefanct> yes.
<quidnunc> What is the pbuilder-dist equivalent of pdebuild?
#ubuntu-motu 2013-02-18
<Quintasan> Good morning.
<geser> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<mitya57> dholbach: hi
<dholbach> hey mitya57
<mitya57> are you able to retry builds?
<dholbach> yes, I should IIRC
<mitya57> last time it helped (see bug 1039721)
<ubottu> bug 1039721 in sphinx (Ubuntu) "sphinx 1.1.3+dfsg-4ubuntu3 FTBFS on i386" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039721
<tumbleweed> if you can upload a package, you can retry its builds
<dholbach> ll right
<dholbach> will do
<mitya57> thank you
<dholbach> mitya57, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sphinx/1.1.3+dfsg-7ubuntu1/+build/4308887
<dholbach> mitya57, I wanted to ask you about the translator credits branch: when is the script going to be run and what needs to be installed where to make it work?
<mitya57> dholbach: you can run it on the server directly, the only dependency is python3-polib
<mitya57> I can add python2 compatibility if needed
<dholbach> mitya57, none of the two are installed on the machine currently, so I'll have to file an RT any way
<dholbach> mitya57, I'll review the branch again and add to my TODO list
<mitya57> dholbach: maybe I should make that HTML page build during package build?
<dholbach> sure, why not
<mitya57> will do now
<dholbach> rock and roll
<dholbach> mitya57, pt_BR is up to 57% :)
<mitya57> ru on 84% :)
<dholbach> yeah - great work
<dholbach> 20% for 'de', will take a bit longer :)
<mitya57> 20% is already a big progress
<dholbach> mitya57, a-page-a-day :)
 * mitya57 will test the build-translators-page patch and also do his a-page-a-day
<mitya57> dholbach: I've updated the branch
<dholbach> mitya57, thanks a bunch - I'll take a look later on
<mitya57> dholbach: wait, there are some 10 commits there, I'll now maybe redo it in a cleaner way and push --overwrite
<dholbach> ok
<mitya57> (and also resolve conflicts)
<mitya57> dholbach: also: does anybody care about dirhtml target? it looks broken to me...
<cjohnston> cmake needs "PYTHON3_LIBRARY" to be defined. I'm unable to determine the path that it should point to. Suggestions?
<hrw> cjohnston: /usr/lib/TRIPLET/ probably
<cjohnston> thanks hrw
<ESphynx> Good morning :)
<ESphynx> micahgc: =)
<ESphynx> -c
#ubuntu-motu 2013-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<murthy> geser: any debina/ubuntu packager active here that you know?\
<murthy> geser:  herwig++ geser FTBFS
<geser> murthy: Hi, there are some active (more or less, depending on their available time and interests) packagers
<murthy> geser: I can takecare of time, can you refer some ?
<geser> for what do you need one?
<geser> what kind of package?
<wzssyqa> Any one can help to process this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/wordnet/+bug/305407
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 305407 in wordnet (Ubuntu) "Bug in morphstr() function of packaged wordnet.lib" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wzssyqa> the patch can found in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=700914
<ubottu> Debian bug 700914 in wordnet "Index process error in morphstr() function" [Serious,Open]
<kumar_jith> i would like to know about writing device driver using dkms and how to package it in a deb package ?
<kumar_jith> hi
<ESphynx> 'morning :)
<geser> afternoon ESphynx :)
<ESphynx> 'afternoon :)
<murthy> geser: about the requirement of any packagers/developers of debian/ubuntu , the package in question is herwig++, its a scientific one
<geser> murthy: I don't know right of top of my head someone who is specially interested in scientific packages
<murthy> geser: :)
<geser> if it's about the armhf FTBFS, I don't know which channel the armhf porters hand around
<mitya57> dholbach: so I've played a bit, but I can't reproduce that segfault at all, and I also don't think it's caused by changes in that upload
<dholbach> mitya57, I don't know either :-/
<mitya57> dholbach: do you have an sbuild setup or something similar to what launchpad uses? (I haven't managed to get wgrant's chroot working)
<dholbach> no
<mitya57> maybe you can try to retry that build once more? :)
<mitya57> I remember pitti was retrying his glib builds 5 times or like that
<mitya57> I've already said that I don't like jstest code (which uses deprecated static gobject/gtk/webkit bindings), maybe it is the issue
<mitya57> if the retry doesn't help, I can try to disable jstests
<mitya57> dholbach: thanks for fixing the packaging-guide issue btw (I still don't understand why that happened)
<dholbach> mitya57, no worrries - that was easy enough to do
<dholbach> retrying
<dholbach> done
<mitya57> dholbach: thanks
<dholbach> anytime
<mitya57> yay, 10 minutes remaining before the fun happens
<dholbach> mitya57, looks good :)
<mitya57> dholbach: it built! \o/
<dholbach> yeeehaw
<bobweaver> hello there say I want to push a proposed merged from the command line.  with bzr to the branch called  lp:ubuntu/foo  what is command to do that ?  bzr propose-merdge lp:~<my LP Name >/ubuntu/foo    ?
<ESphynx> 64 bit support coming along nicely =)
<ESphynx> Hoping it will make it into Raring ;P
#ubuntu-motu 2013-02-20
<psusi> I'm trying to build brasero with debug syms and I set nostrip in DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS, and lintian throws errors that the binaries are unstripped and aborts the binary package build... is this a bug in lintian?  sholdn't it recognize the nostrip option and not make this complaint?
<xnox> psusi: lintian does not abort the build. as debs have been generated. lintian is not run by default, you probably enabled it in your hooks/scripts (sbuild, pbuilder, devscripts, debuild)
<psusi> xnox, don't have any of those, just running bzr bd
<psusi> xnox, the package appears to have been improperly upgraded to 3.0 (quilt)... it still includes all of the old cdbs helpers that are doing all of the heavy lifting... I suspect they are running lintian and aborting the build on lintian errors
<psusi> oh wait, nevermind... it did get built... guess my build-area is getting a little cluttered
<saiarcot895> hi all
<saiarcot895> I have a question regarding packaging data files
<saiarcot895> I'm packaging the data files for FlightGear Flight Simulator in my PPA, and users have to download about 700 MB each time there's an update.
<saiarcot895> Currently, there's one debian directory generating about 10 packages, the largest of which is 500 MB.
<saiarcot895> As far as I can tell, when there's an update, all of the packages get updated, and users have to download the full 700 MB again.
<saiarcot895> Is there a way to reduce this size?
<xnox> is 500 just static images/content?
<xnox> ship it in a separate source package.
<xnox> such that you upload/update it only when images change.
<xnox> and not when game bugs are fixed.
<saiarcot895> it's just static content
<saiarcot895> so to do that, do I need to have separate debian directories?
<saiarcot895> Currently, the user does see several packages, but it's building as one package in Launchpad and generating multiple deb files
<ESphynx> xnox: can I somehow target this 0.44.1 to Raring? :)
<ESphynx> xnox: I got the 64 bit support pretty much working... setting up the first complete toolchain right now :) And then I just have to tweak the bootstrapping process...
<TheLordOfTime> saiarcot895, what xnox is saying is pull the static content out, and create a separate package for it (that is to say a complete debian/ directory, different source packag name, etc.)
<TheLordOfTime> and only update it as needed.
<saiarcot895> ok
<saiarcot895> the other part of my question is that can the packages have the same source file?
<saiarcot895> everything comes in a .tar.gz file
<TheLordOfTime> saiarcot895, xnox could probably answer that better than I, as could any of the MOTUs/devs/more expert users
<saiarcot895> ok
<saiarcot895> thanks, TheLordOfTime
<dholbach> good morning
<geser> good morning
<xnox> TheLordOfTime: cp mypkg_1.0.orig.tar.gz mypkg-dataonly_1.0.orig.tar.gz tadah =)
<ESphynx> xnox: I set a milestone for Feb 28 :P
<ESphynx> https://launchpad.net/ecere/+milestone/0.44.1
<Rhonda> For backports, do I need to include the upstream source in the changes file, or can they get pulled from the raring pool?
<Laney> Rhonda: I think Launchpad can cope with either but we do usually use -sa
<Laney> backportpackage seems to use that
<Laney> the version scheme is <original version>~ubuntu<numeric release being backporter to>.1 FYI
<Laney> so like 1:1.10.5-1~ubuntu12.10.1
<Laney> for the no change ones you can use backportpackage -s raring -d oneiric -w . wesnoth-1.10
<Rhonda> Laney: Well, with -sa it would mean I have to upload the tar.bz2 with everything, which makes it a pain. ;)
<Laney> try it without and see if you get rejected
<Rhonda> And thanks for the <numeric> hint, I'll update my patches.
<Rhonda> I think I'll pass for backportpackage, I want to have the changes in my git. :)
 * Laney nods
<Laney> well, feel free to upload this
<Rhonda> No need to update the patches for you?
<Laney> I can review them in the queue
<Laney> all backports land there
 * Rhonda . o O ( note to self, Laney reviews from queue, no need for bugreports )
 * Rhonda hides. :)
<Laney> well, usually the backporter acks and runs the script to do the backport himself
<Laney> and uploads, then accepts
<Laney> oh, don't forget to (LP: #xxxx) in your changelog too
<Rhonda> Ah, right
<Laney> Rhonda: you haz backports
<Rhonda> Laney: u haz thanks
<shadeslayer> could someone update tp-logger from https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/daily-builds/+files/telepathy-logger_0.8.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
<shadeslayer> could someone update tp-logger from https://launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/+archive/daily-builds/+files/telepathy-logger_0.8.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
#ubuntu-motu 2013-02-21
<dholbach> good morning
<ESphynx> 'morning dholbach
<ESphynx> you're up early tonight :P
<dholbach> hi ESphynx
<geser> good morning
<shadeslayer> anyone around to upload a new telepathy-logger?
<dholbach> shadeslayer, I'd suggest filing a bug or merge proposal and pointing it out here - I'm a bit busy right now, but could maybe take a look later on - in any case your request won't be lost if you file it :)
<shadeslayer> alrighty :)
<shadeslayer> thanks dholbach
 * dholbach hugs shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> *hugs* :D
<shadeslayer> dholbach: bug 1131079
<ubottu> bug 1131079 in telepathy-logger (Ubuntu) "Please update telepathy-logger to 0.8" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131079
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> shadeslayer, I subscribed ubuntu-sponsors to it
<shadeslayer> thx :)
<cousteau> Just found out that Qucs has been ported to Qt4, so it could be put back on Ubuntu repositories
<cousteau> development on that project is annoyingly slow, though
<TheLordOfTime> i've got a problem in my package: i'm trying to re-include a patch in it, but debuild -S is erroring saying that a Reversed or Previously Rejected patch was detected, and errors out.  Unfortunately, the patch needs to be included.  How can I work around the issue?
<jtaylor> does quilt pop -a; quilt push -a work?
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, quilt has no issues with it, its debuild that has issues.
<TheLordOfTime> at least, quilt on its  OWN has no issues with it
<jtaylor> is the patch applied in the orig tar?
<TheLordOfTime> nope.
<jtaylor> sure?
<jtaylor> does debian/rules have its own patching target?
 * TheLordOfTime sighs.
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, this patch worked before.  its not upstream because all it modifies is the debian/ files: the init file and the logrotate file.
<TheLordOfTime> so that for Lucid, it works with /var/run rather than /run
<jtaylor> you are patching debian/`
<jtaylor> don't do that
<TheLordOfTime> so, modify it directly, then.
<TheLordOfTime> ... right...
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> dpkg-source does not allow patching debian anymore I think
<jtaylor> in 3.0 packages
<TheLordOfTime> ehh, then there's a long term problem, and i'll have to consult with the team, because unless we can *easily* patch the init and logrotate files, every update we do (based on Debian upstream) will cause a regression.
<jtaylor> use a vcs and merge?
<ScottK> Patching the debian directory was never a good idea.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-02-22
<ESphynx> 'sup guys ;)
<AnAnt> Hello, why isn't openvrml in Ubuntu although it is in Debian. Also it was in Ubuntu in hardy release
<AnAnt> ah, build-deps problem !
<Laney> good lord rmadison
<Laney> could you /be/ any slower?
<rmadison> Laney, why, yes, i *could* be much slower
<Laney> I got that Friiiiiiiiiiday feelin'
<tumbleweed> Laney: you have access to that box, so you could at least try and figure out why it's so slow
<tumbleweed> I picked at a hypothesis at UDS, but it doesn't seem to have helped much
<Laney> yeah, even the right user
<Laney> that box runs a whole load of scripts though and is usually very highly loaded
<tumbleweed> what's I/O like on it?
<tumbleweed> should the cache rather be in tmpfs?
<tumbleweed> I wonder if it's taking the write lock too soon (it's before it reads Packages)...
<tumbleweed> no, that's sane, ah well
<ESphynx> 'afternoon
<jtaylor> someone have an example how to fix python3 multiarch with cmake?
<jtaylor> getting include dirs
<ESphynx> No one had the chance to review my Ecere SRU yet? :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecere-sdk/+bug/1107774
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1107774 in ecere-sdk (Ubuntu Quantal) "[SRU] The Ecere SDK is uninstallable on Quantal/64 bit" [Medium,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-motu 2013-02-23
<jtaylor> I'm looking at shiboken bug 1070772
<ubottu> bug 1070772 in shiboken (Ubuntu) "modelview_test.py segfaults python" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070772
<jtaylor> would it be acceptable to put in a memleak in exchange for not crashing?
<jtaylor> the code looks aweful
<jtaylor> it deletes stuff in an object after it decrefs it to zero, but thats not even the cause of the segfault
 * mitya57 doesn't like the idea, but if there is no alternative...
<jtaylor> btw the issue occurs with all python versions not just 3
<jtaylor> so its kind of imporant
<jtaylor> great fixing another bug requires messing around with its code generator ._.
<jtaylor> thats always fun
<jtaylor> success!
<jtaylor> but does adding a new optional parameter to a private function in c++ break abi?
<cjohnston> jtaylor: there seems to be two different issues with shiboken.. I spent hours trying to sort out ftbfs, plus there is the test segfault.
<jtaylor> cjohnston: I got a working build going
<cjohnston> oh cool
<jtaylor> but with an intentional memleak
<cjohnston> :-/
<jtaylor> debdiff is in the bug
<jtaylor> just building pyside if it still works
<jtaylor> seems to, but there is another problem with phonon packages ..
<cjohnston> jtaylor: they really need to get cmake out of the upstream tree and use the installed version
<jtaylor> they embed cmake? :O
<jtaylor> didn't notice
<jtaylor> thats aweful
<cjohnston> https://qt.gitorious.org/pyside/shiboken/trees/4aa901db487cc1202680046091f074ea58544ea3/cmake/Modules
<cjohnston> I don't know that they did the whole thing, but they did some stuff ^^ which are not completely fixed.
<cjohnston> cmake itself is AFAIK
<cjohnston> If some security problems in a package have been fixed in debian, what is the proper way to bring them to Ubuntu?
<jtaylor> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/UpdatePreparation
<jtaylor> :( pyside testsuite fails
<cjohnston> :-/
<jtaylor> but not too bad, one test detects the memleak, an expected phonon issue and one crash
<jtaylor> unfortunately crash in shiboken ._.
<cjohnston> So it looks like even if its fixed in debian you still have to do the patches in Ubuntu, you can't just bring the fixes over from debian
<cjohnston> :-/
<jtaylor> hm the tests are ignored, maybe I shouldn't have aborted :)
<jtaylor> cjohnston: if the version in squeeze and ubuntu are the same you can just sync
<cjohnston> It's django.. squeeze still has 1.2.3
<jtaylor> django is main
<jtaylor> the security team should deal with that
<jtaylor> #ubuntu-hardenend if you want to help
<cjohnston> I figured it's the weekend so I'd play a little..
<cjohnston> they confirmed the bug, but haven't done anything yet
<jtaylor> you should still contact them before you start working on it to avoid duplication
<jtaylor> -hardened (or howevery you spell that word) is the right place for main and universe security issues
<cjohnston> ok
<Gaming4JC> Minor problem in this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/slingshot -- Depends on FreeSansBold.ttf which is found in package ttf-freefont if I recollect.
<Gaming4JC> someone should fix the dependency issue because the game crashes with "File "/usr/games/slingshot", ...Settings.font = pygame.font.Font(get_data_path("FreeSansBold.ttf"), 14) IOError: unable to read font filename"
<Gaming4JC> I'd file a bug report excepting for the fact https://launchpad.net/slingshot is a different package ;)
<Gaming4JC> let me keep digging around though, I'm sure it's on launchpad
<lifeless> Gaming4JC: launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/slingshot perhaps?
<Gaming4JC> that looks right, thanks.
<quidnunc> How do I confirm which version pdebuild is using?
<jtaylor> version of what?
<quidnunc> release
<quidnunc> not version
<jtaylor> look at the etc/os-release
<quidnunc> I am getting "Dependency is not satisfiable: dpkg-dev (>= 1.16.1)" but that is not possible on quantal
<quidnunc> jtaylor: Do I need to run a hook when running pdebuild to do that?
<jtaylor> no just look at the file
<jtaylor> pbuilder has its chroot in a tarball, cowbuilder its just in a folder
<jtaylor> somewhere in /var/cache/pbuilder
<quidnunc> jtaylor: I need to untar the chroot?
<jtaylor> yes e.g. with file-roller
<jtaylor> or you just login and look
<TheLordOfTime> jtaylor, can't they use pbuilder to get into the chroot and run a shell?
<quidnunc> jtaylor: I don't have /etc/os-release on login
<jtaylor> hm
<TheLordOfTime> or did pbuilder remove that since Lucid?
<jtaylor> then look at apt/sources.list
<jtaylor> TheLordOfTime: you can but its probably slower
<quidnunc> jtaylor: Yeah, it's the wrong release. But why?
<jtaylor> quidnunc: how did you create it?
<quidnunc> jtaylor: pbuilder --create
<jtaylor> pbuilder-dist raring amd64 create
<jtaylor> quidnunc: that will create with some distribution specific default, probably the one your on
<jtaylor> quidnunc: use DISTRIBUTION DIST or --distribution to change it, or more convinient pbuilder-dist
<quidnunc> jtaylor: Which is what I want
<jtaylor> or cowbuilder-dsit
<quidnunc> jtaylor: Will pbuilder-dist overwrite the current chroot tarball?
<jtaylor> no
<jtaylor> it uses ~/pbuilder
<quidnunc> jtaylor: How do I purge all my previous pbuilder environments?
<jtaylor> delete the tarball from /var/cache/pbuilder
<quidnunc> it turned out to be /etc/pbuilderrc. I had updated ~/.pbuilderrc
<quidnunc> Can I not use backportpackage on packages from universe?
<tumbleweed> sure you can
<tumbleweed> your build environment will need to have universe enabled, of course
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: On pbuilder do I have to recreate the base tarball after changing COMPONENTS?
<tumbleweed> yes
<tumbleweed> well, do an update
<tumbleweed> with --override-config
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: thanks
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: Wait, backportpackage is complaining about raring. But my pbuilder target env is quantal. Why does my *build environment* need universe enabled?
<quidnunc> 'llvm-3.2-dev' does not exist in the Ubuntu primary archive in raring...
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: please paste the output you are seeing - I can't see what you can
<quidnunc> I guess llvm-3.2-dev is not the source package name. In this case it is obvious but in general how do I map a package back to its source package name?
<tumbleweed> paste.ubuntu.com
<tumbleweed> quidnunc: apt-cache show package | grep Source
<quidnunc> tumbleweed: thanks
<quidnunc> How do I get the name of a package's source package when it is not in my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<quidnunc> e.g. a package in raring that is not in quantal when I am developing on quantal
<jtaylor> I usually use the debian pts
<jtaylor> d package-name with an appropriate keyword search
<jtaylor> http://packages.qa.debian.org/common/index.html?src=%s
<lifeless> quidnunc: I have sources.list entries for deb-src for all releases I'm interested in.
#ubuntu-motu 2013-02-24
<quidnunc> lifeless: not a bad idea but I find it slows down updates
<quidnunc> Why is distribution set to quantal-backports and not quantal when using backportpackage?
<quidnunc> and how do I add my personal key to pbuilder so it accepts my locally built signed packages?
<ScottK> Because the main purpose of backportpackage is to prepare backports for upload.
<ScottK> You can override that.
<quidnunc> ScottK: How?
<quidnunc> never mind, --release-pocket
<quidnunc> still looking for a way to add my key to pbuilder.
<quidnunc> :(
<thomus123> where can I find ubuntu kernel source code ?
<jtaylor> apt-get source linux
<thomus123> thanks
<JanC> or in the Ubuntu kernel git repository
<jtaylor> apt-get source should tell you the url for that too
<thomus123> ok
<JanC> jtaylor: oh, didn't know that
<JanC> git repository might be more useful if you want a different version than the current Ubuntu release has
<Unit193> apt-cache showsrc  will also show what you are looking for, without the download.
<thomus123> that would be great, thanks
<yofel> infinity: wrt ark 4:4.10.0-0ubuntu2, ark has a dedicated packaging branch, please make sure to update it when you change the package. Thanks!
<infinity> yofel: And if Vcs-Bzr was correct in the package, I'd update it...
<yofel> infinity: *sigh*, sorry
<yofel> I'll fix it
<infinity> yofel: But, frankly, for a no-change rebuild, it's not really world-ending if my changelog entry disappears on the next upload.
<yofel> yeah, in theory not, but our KDE SC packaging is mostly scripted, and this would fail the sanity check. Not much you can do though when the vcs is wrong
<yofel> infinity: fixed, sorry again
#ubuntu-motu 2014-02-17
<dholbach> good morning
<ESphynx> good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> hi ESphynx
<ESphynx> how's it going? ;)
<dholbach> good good - how about you? :)
<ESphynx> dholbach: been desperately trying to get this updated package ready before the FF :P
<ESphynx> however the whole ICCM->EWMH nightmare has made this extremely difficult :(
<psusi> is there a way to get objdump to disassemble a program using the detached ddebs debug symbols?
#ubuntu-motu 2014-02-18
<dholbach> good morning
<bluesabre> Greetings MOTU!
<bluesabre> I know it's short notice, but I was hoping that we might be able to get light-locker-settings uploaded to trusty before FF
<bluesabre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/light-locker-settings/+bug/1281536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1281536 in light-locker-settings "[needs-packaging] light-locker-settings" [Wishlist,New]
<ochosi> +1
<ochosi> we need it quite direly for xubuntu, which is going to use light-locker by default
<bluesabre> light-locker-settings is a simple configuration utility for light-locker
<bluesabre> it helps to fill the gap between light-locker and xscreensaver
<ochosi> (sidenote: upstream we haven't provided a settings-utility for light-locker yet, but we might do that for a later release, says /me with the light-locker-dev hat on)
<ochosi> if you have questions/doubts, feel free to ping us
<ochosi> and just to mention that, the xubuntu community would be very greatful! show your <3 for xubuntu :)
<Laney> bluesabre: you should subscribe ubuntu-sponsors to sponsorship requests
<ochosi> Laney: thanks, i've done it now (bluesabre is already @work)
<bluesabre> ok, thanks Laney. I didn't know if the process was different for packages not yet in the archive
<ochosi> oh, and there he is! :)
<bluesabre> and here I go, bbl
<Laney> thanks, no it's not
<bluesabre> was following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<Laney> it makes the request appear on the list that people look at
<bluesabre> but thanks
<Laney> feel free to edit that to add this step
<ochosi> Laney: ok, added it to the newpackages page
<Logan_> infinity: This is so odd. Some packages to which I previously added dh-autoreconf and previously built properly on ppc64el are failing.
<Logan_> cc doko
<Logan_> Was there a regression in libtool?
<Ampelbein> Logan_: Which package for example?
<infinity> Logan_: It won't be a libtool/autoconf regression, it'll be something else (like the toolchain now defaulting to -O3, or possibly just a rebuild dep ordering thing in some cases)
<infinity> Logan_: Do you have examples?
<Logan_> infinity: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ulogd2/2.0.3-1ubuntu1
#ubuntu-motu 2014-02-19
<infinity> Logan_: That just looks like maybe a missing build-dep?
<infinity> checking for dbi_close in -ldbi... no
<infinity> configure: WARNING: libdbi.so not found
<infinity> dh_install: ulogd2-dbi missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/*/ulogd/ulogd_output_DBI.so), aborting
<infinity> Logan_: As in, it's not building that plugin cause it's not finding the library it wants.
<infinity> Logan_: So, perhaps a build-dep dropped a dependency that you were pulling in implicitly.
<infinity> Logan_: If that's not reproducible on x86, let me know, and we'll see if maybe something broke on ppc64el.
<infinity> Hrm, although I do see libdbi-dev libdbi1 in the installed deps.
<infinity> So maybe it's broken.
<infinity> Logan_: That ulogd2 FTBFS was because of the new libdbi.
<infinity> Logan_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ppc/+bug/1281893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1281893 in Kernel SRU Workflow "linux-ppc: <version to be filled> -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<dholbach> good morning
<ochosi> morning dholbach
<ochosi> dholbach: in case you have some sponsoring-minutes and want to help out xubuntu again (haven't forgotten how much you helped us during saucy! :)), this would be very helpful
<ochosi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/light-locker-settings/+bug/1281536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1281536 in light-locker-settings "[needs-packaging] light-locker-settings" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<dholbach> ochosi, I'll have it open in my browser, but I'm going to be very very busy today, so I can't promise I'll get to it very soon
<ESphynx> is there still hope for me to make it before the FF :P
<ESphynx> I've been trying 'really' hard to make things smooth on X11 ;)
<dholbach> I'll send a mail about sponsoring to ubuntu-devel@
<Noskcaj> dholbach, Would i be worth me making an ubuntu upload of xsane or gambc, since i'm trying to adopt both in debian, and they are outdated (gambc by 5 years)
<Unit193> Heh, I was hoping my two would make it in, but guessing not (well, one might for bugfix since it's unity related)
<dholbach> Noskcaj, I'll leave the decision to you - I don't know the packages very well
<ochosi> thanks for trying dholbach !
<ochosi> dholbach: and yeah, i'm aware it's gonna be a busy day, so even your reply is much appreciated
<dholbach> you can ask in #ubuntu-devel as well and see if there's a patch pilot mentioned in the topic
<frafu> Hi, Could anybody please help me with a distutils-extra packaging question? The Onboard software is a python package that uses distutils-extra and some custom xml files with strings that need translations. We have a script, that fetches the relevant strings and that puts them into a python file to get fetched for inclusion into the pot file. The ideal would be that the script gets called, and produces the python file with the strings. T
<frafu> hen the strings should be merged to the pot file. Finally, the python file should be deleted. Can anybody please tell me how to best achieve this? Does the build_i18n command provide hooks to call scripts before and after its execution?
<frafu> If there is a better way to get the strings from the custom xml file into the pot, I would also be interested to know about it.
<tsmithe> Hi -- I've produced a (lintian
<tsmithe> hmm
<tsmithe> I've produced a (lintian-clean) package which would be useful to have in the LTS -- is there any chance of getting it sponsored? I know the freeze is tomorrow...
<mitya57> tsmithe: Is it in the sponsoring queue?
<tsmithe> mitya57, not yet...
<mitya57> Then please add it there (by subscribing ubuntu-sponsors to the bug)
<tsmithe> OK. Is that all I need to do? I will read the process wiki again -- my last interaction with the procedure was back in the days of REVU
<mitya57> Usually you should introduce new packages via Debian, but one day before FF the queue is your only chance
<tsmithe> mitya57, yes -- i intend to introduce the package to debian for jessie, and will sync for 14.10
<mitya57> Great!
<ESphynx> hey guys, is there a channel dedicated to translations? :)
<ogra_> ESphynx, dpm might know
<Pici> ESphynx: #ubuntu-translators ?
<ESphynx> Pici ah cool, thanks :)
<dpm> ESphynx, yes, #ubuntu-translators
<ESphynx> thanks
#ubuntu-motu 2014-02-20
<inahandizha> http://VisitsToMoney.com/index.php?refId=386970
<ESphynx> hey guys so what's a valid version > 0.44.09 but < 0.44.10 ?
<RAOF> ESphynx: 0.44.09.1?
<ESphynx> RAOF: ah ok thanks, I'll go for 0.44.09.9 then...
<ESphynx> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi ESphynx
<ESphynx> so is the feature freeze effective yet or we still have a few hours :P
<dholbach> it's going to be announced on ubuntu-devel-announce
<inahandizha> http://VisitsToMoney.com/index.php?refId=386970
<zequence> Hi. I need some help in getting this package uploaded. It's to replace ubuntustudio-live-settings. bug: 946591
<ubottu> bug 946591 in ubuntustudio-live "Add ubuntustudio-live to trusty repositories" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946591
<ESphynx> xnox_: finally uploading package :S
#ubuntu-motu 2014-02-21
<ESphynx> xnox_: http://mentors.debian.net/package/ecere-sdk -- Hmm there are 2 new errors (binary-file-built-without-LFS-support) and 1 warning (out-of-date-standards-version)
<ESphynx> hmm those are experimental tags, not errors :P
<ESphynx> xnox_ : re-uploaded with the standards updated.
<dholbach> good morning
<ngaio> Good day everyone, I think the package ktouch should depend on kde-workspace-bin. If kde-workspace-bin is not installed, when configuring an aspect of the ktouch's settings, ktouch issues a (to the user) obscure error on the commandline about not being able to find kcm_keyboard.desktop. In ktouch's gui itself, the particular configuration panel is blank.
<ockham> how likely is it to have a new upstream release of gourmet recipe manager accepted into trusty after yesterday's FF? given that i manage to release in the next couple of days, provide the debian package source, and that the new release would be bug fixes, mostly.
<jtaylor> bug fixes don't need an freeze exception
<ockham> jtaylor: well there's a couple of refactoring, too, and it'll be called 0.17.0 instead of 0.16.2 which is mostly because it's going to feature a Windows version. does that still qualify as bug fix release?
<Noskcaj> ockham, see if the debian maintainer will upload it in the next few weeks, then we'll know if we need to upload straight to ubuntu
<jtaylor> not really, but ffes are easy to get in the shortly after the freeze
<Noskcaj> yep
<ockham> jtaylor: how shortly?
<jtaylor> depends on how invasive the change
#ubuntu-motu 2014-02-22
<ESphynx> xnox_: ping :)
<xnox_> ESphynx: hi.
<ESphynx> xnox_: did you get the chance to take a look at the new package? :)
<xnox_> ESphynx: i saw your email, I didn't build/uploaded it yet.
<ESphynx> xnox_: cool, thanks :) I'm really hoping it will make it in...
<xnox_> ESphynx: yeah, it will.
<ESphynx> awesome.
<ESphynx> really appreciate it, last fall I invested a lot of time to try to get it friendlier with Unity at the expense of a lot of things, and again this time I invested a lot of time to improve the whole X11 useability :) I think it's quite decent now.
<ESphynx> xnox_: any chance it will make it into Debian unstable as well? I've had someone quite insistent on seeing it there for over a year :P
<ESphynx> \o/
<l3on> Hi all... dch -D trusty is setting 'urgency=medium' by default. Is it a normal behaviour ??
<jtaylor> yes
<jtaylor> was changed in debian recently, has no influence in ubuntu anyway
<Rhonda> http://bugs.debian.org/730343
<ubottu> Debian bug 730343 in devscripts "dch: default urgency to medium" [Normal,Fixed]
<l3on> ok... thanks jtaylor.
<l3on> jtaylor, I'm wokring on bug 1243568
<ubottu> bug 1243568 in php-ps (Ubuntu) "put ini in correct path" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1243568
<l3on> looking at php-radius, it seems that new releases have added support for php5. Should we update package ?
<l3on> http://pecl.php.net/package-changelog.php?package=radius
<l3on> in Ubuntu/Debian package is 1.2.5
<[ESphynx]> hey guys...  what's a good resource on ARM64 dev?
#ubuntu-motu 2014-02-23
<trijntje_> Hi all, is there anything I should add to bug 1280332 to help it move along?
<ubottu> bug 1280332 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] request for packaging: ubuntu-defaults-nl" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1280332
<Noskcaj> trijntje_, If it would work in debian, make a wnpp bug
<Noskcaj> COPYING should be part of your source package and contain whatever license you used. Look at some other packages for examples
<trijntje_> Noskcaj: this package is used to create custom dutch localised ubuntu images, so it's not relevant to debian
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> The 3.0 (native) should be without quotes, it just means that you/upstream makes the packaging there
<Noskcaj> Maybe make the bug "in progress" and assign yourself
<trijntje_> Noskcaj: I've checked a few packages (gedit, zim) for a COPYING file, but I can't seem to find it
<trijntje_> is it ok to just add a file COPYING to the top level of the source and paste the license in there?
<Noskcaj> it's probably called LICENSE or something in them
<Noskcaj> yeah, that's where it goes
<Noskcaj> Use http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~testdrive/testdrive/trunk/files as an example
<trijntje_> Noskcaj: cool, thanks a lot, I've made the changes
<Noskcaj> :)
#ubuntu-motu 2015-02-16
<Laney> Logan: yes
<bluesabre> Would any MOTUs be interested in reviewing lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings for inclusion in the archive? https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings/+bug/1295405
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1295405 in Settings editor for LightDM GTK+ Greeter "[needs-packaging] Package and upload to vivid" [Wishlist,In progress]
#ubuntu-motu 2015-02-17
 * Rhonda huggles highvoltage and tumbleweed
<highvoltage> yo Rhonda
<Rhonda> I really really really hope I can make it next year.
<highvoltage> Rhonda: http://i.imgur.com/w96RsRo.jpg
<Rhonda> lol
<tumbleweed> hi Rhonda
<tumbleweed> and yes, what highvoltage said
#ubuntu-motu 2015-02-18
<dodobrain> hi all.. not 100% a motu question, so please let me know if i need to ask elsewhere: how do i install only the dependencies of a package?
<rbasak> I don't know of a single command. I would ask apt-get what it would do and then manually amend the list.
<dodobrain> ok, that seems the way to go i guess. asking apt-cache for the list of depends and installing those.
<rbasak> dodobrain: I would use apt-get. Then you get more dynamic resolution, eg. if you have an alternative already installed, then it can skip that.
<dodobrain> right.. what option would you recommend? -s ?
<rbasak> I would just say no when it prompts you.
<rbasak> I think there is one case where it won't prompt you, which is when it doesn't need to install extra dependencies over what you asked it to install.
<dodobrain> well, the idea is to automate it somehow.. so just saying no at the prompt and copy pasting the output is a bit weird
<rbasak> Oh, I see. Then -s.
<rbasak> For an automation example, see mk-build-dep
<rbasak> mk-build-deps
<rbasak> It uses equivs to build a binary package that depends on what you want.
<rbasak> Then if you try to install that, apt-get will pull it all in.
<rbasak> (for older apt-get I think you need to arrange a local archive with apt-ftparchive though)
<rbasak> So maybe not really suitable for what you want.
<rbasak> It's a pretty odd request. I've not heard it before.
<dodobrain> well, i want to install drupal7 on a vm, but apparently the dev wants his own 'package' (tarball really cos drupal is just a bunch of php scripts, conf files, etc.) installed
<dodobrain> so i want to install all its deps except the package itself. the reason for automation is that i'm thinking of the future where more devs ask me to install more crap of their own without using the system provided version(s)
<ScottK> dodobrain: Make a local package of the new version and just install it.
<mitya57> Noskcaj: hi, have you forwarded your appstream-glib changes to Debian?
<Noskcaj> yes
<mitya57> I don't see that in BTS/git...
<Noskcaj> I've emailed it to the maintainer, i'm in fairly regular contact with him for other stuff
<mitya57> Ok, fine then
<Unit193> I've got a couple things in the sponsors queue that'd be nice to get before tomorrow.  One of the packages on the queue, xscreensaver, it throwing annoying "warnings" that the version in vivid is outdated.
<BradyForM> How do I install something from a package to /usr/local  ?
<ogra_> usually you dont
<BradyForM> Thanks ogra_  I have changed up all my scripts and what not so that they are in /usr/bin and get no more errors in the build.
<Noskcaj> Can someone please sponsor https://code.launchpad.net/~noskcaj/ubuntu/vivid/snappy-player/1.0/+merge/248186 ?
<Noskcaj> This fixes the only remaining clutter-gst r-dep
#ubuntu-motu 2015-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
<Unit193> Howdy.
<ESphynx> dholbach: good morning. sorry about the e-mail, I thought it'd be OK to CC you as you sponsored the package in Ubuntu last time :)
<dholbach> ESphynx, no need to block on me for something like this :)
<ESphynx> dholbach: the way I see it you get things done whereas it could have sat there for months otherwise :P
<ESphynx> but I'll file a launchpad bug next time is what you're saying I should do? and subscritebe ubuntu-sponsors?
<dholbach> for the future: just file a sync request or sponsorship bug and if nothing happens, ping me about it
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> yes
<ESphynx> k, thanks. it's a bugfix release only so technically it should still be OK past FF
<dholbach> it's uploaded now :)
<ESphynx> awesome. thanks.
<sou> hello
<ral> I'm a bit confused. I've done: bzr branch lp:ubuntu/libwebsockets ; cd libwebsockets ; bzr merge-upstream ; bzr ci
<ral> If I then branch a separate copy of lp:ubuntu/libwebsockets and try and merge in my modified branch, I get text conflicts.
<ral> Shouldn't the second step effectively be identical to doing a merge-upstream? I don't see why there is a conflict.
<ral> Any suggestions?
<ral> (I have to dash off now, but will be able to respond a bit later)
<ral> It's something to do with quilt patches, but if I do the merge-upstream with patches applied (as they are in the previous commit), or if I remove the patches, commit and then carry out merge-upstream then I still get conflicts when I try to merge the modified branch into the clean branch.
<Unit193> Howdy.  It's getting toward the end of the day, thus FF.  Can someone sponsor my update in the queue for xiphos?  Thanks if you can.
#ubuntu-motu 2015-02-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2015-02-21
<jtaylor> mh looks like docker needs an update for trustys utopic-lts kernel
<jtaylor> some daemons don't startup without audit_write cap
<jtaylor> the package b-depends on something not in trusty, fun
<ScottK> jtaylor: Last tb meeting they had a debate on what to do about docker, so it's known.
<jtaylor> it builds with -updates enabled
<jtaylor> I guess thats what the buildd's do so I should probably change my chroots
<ScottK> Yes, they do.  They'll build with proposed enabled too.
<jtaylor> was there anything specific decided for docker?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> It's going to need special handling, but what exactly is tbd.
#ubuntu-motu 2015-02-22
<elemecca> Hi. I'm trying to package a binary-only shared library with a strange version scheme.
<elemecca> The package is called both "build 346" and "20140528", the so file is libarclib64.so, and it doesn't have an SONAME field at all.
<elemecca> What should I do about the SONAME?
<elemecca> This is a binary-only device support library from a vendor, so I can't recompile it.
<elemecca> Oh, and I can't modify the SOs due to licensing restrictions.
<ESphynx> hmm guys, anyone around? I just realized some files went into that orig package that shouldn't have
<ESphynx> I reuploaded the package with those files gone ( http://mentors.debian.net/package/ecere-sdk )
#ubuntu-motu 2016-02-22
<dholbach> good morning
<justin_time> dholbach: I've updated the tomahawk branch (LP: #1487729) could you review it again? What I have to do next?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1487729 in tomahawk (Ubuntu) "Tomahawk 0.8.4 or newer [needs upgrade]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487729
<dholbach> I'm not sure if I'll have time to review this today
<dholbach> I hope somebody else will be able to take a look at it though
<justin_time> dholbach: hmm ok, I'm worry that I'm running out of time… :(
<dholbach> yeah, I know... but I'm not the only one who can potentially review things
<dholbach> maybe send a mail to ubuntu-motu@ or ubuntu-devel-discuss@?
<dholbach> sorry, but I'm going to have a lot of things on my list today
<justin_time> dholbach: I know this is not your fault, I asked you because you are the only one who answered me… I'll write some emails.
<dholbach> great :)
<roaksoax> /qu/win 4
#ubuntu-motu 2016-02-23
<dholbach> good morning
<ndemon> HI
<sladen> hello ndemon
<ndemon> how would I get a deb file to an official ubuntu repo?
<ndemon> without using debian
<ndemon> g2g
<ndemon> hi
#ubuntu-motu 2016-02-24
<dholbach> good morning
<justin_time> Hi, I'm looking for someone, who could review my request for the tomahawk package (LP: #1487729), again.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1487729 in tomahawk (Ubuntu) "Tomahawk 0.8.4 or newer [needs upgrade]" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1487729
#ubuntu-motu 2016-02-25
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2016-02-26
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-motu 2017-02-22
<tsimonq2> So now that Feature Freeze is in effect, what can I merge?
<Logan> tsimonq2: bug fixes
<tsimonq2> Logan: I mean, how do I find what to do?
<Unit193> Logan: I don't suppose you know ruby? :P
<Unit193> ruby-simplecov has "'json', '~> 1.8'" but the version of ruby-json in Ubuntu zesty (and yakkety) is 2.0.  A new upstream release adds support (https://github.com/colszowka/simplecov/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#0120-2016-07-02-changes), or perhaps a couple patches could be backported: https://github.com/colszowka/simplecov/commit/b47a3bd33d70f90ea2339ec2cef2c7427a6cb825 -
<Unit193> https://github.com/colszowka/simplecov/commit/dc7417d5049b1809cea214314c15dd93a5dd964f
#ubuntu-motu 2017-02-24
<Logan> Unit193: looks like it'll be fine if we just relax the dependency in the Gemspec
<Unit193> I did a thing.
#ubuntu-motu 2017-02-25
<tsimonq2> Gggrrreeeaaattt, sbuild is stuck in zesty-proposed because it needs a new version of dpkg that Ubuntu doesn't have.
#ubuntu-motu 2018-02-19
<dupondje> mmm
<dupondje> trying to build telegram-desktop from bionic on artful
<dupondje> but I get:
<dupondje> /build/telegram-desktop-1.2.6/Telegram/SourceFiles/base/tests_main.cpp:106:59: error: invalid conversion from 'const char**' to 'char* const*' [-fpermissive]
<dupondje> any idea's why it builds fine on bionic then?
#ubuntu-motu 2018-02-20
<Unit193> dupondje: You'll need to backport a couple build-depends as well.
<dupondje> Unit193: only 1 seems to be missing? librange-v3-dev_0.3.0-1_all.deb
<Unit193> That's missing, and another one of which I can't remember needs updating.
<dupondje> to bad they dont have a ppa :)
<dupondje> guess ill better upgrade to Bionic :)
<Unit193> Bionic is developmental, soo..
<Unit193> Don't expect stability.
<Unit193> dupondje: catch is the other one you should backport, btw.
<dupondje> yea tought so :) maby when i'm bored today ;)
#ubuntu-motu 2018-02-22
<Unit193> tsimonq2: FYI, popcon.u.c has TLS.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I thought I adjusted appropriately, did I not?
#ubuntu-motu 2018-02-23
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Ah, I looked at UD and new changelog didn't list it.  Good spotting then.
<tsimonq2> Unit193: Cool.
<Unit193> Too bad the site doesn't report results though. :>
#ubuntu-motu 2018-02-24
<Unit193> tsimonq2: Speaking of, did stringsify in Qt5 change over the past year or so?
<tsimonq2> Unit193: I don't know, sorry.
<Unit193> Figured not, but worth a shot.
<Unit193> Something is getting garbled to /usr/lib/x86_64-1-gnu/ on amd64, and /usr/lib/1-1-gnu/ on i386.
#ubuntu-motu 2019-02-23
<JackFrost> mapreri: Pushed what I've got, after noticing issues with the current format and poking upstream, he reverted to the old way.
#ubuntu-motu 2020-02-17
<Rhonda> How does kernel updates in Ubuntu work?  Is there something like an official supported repository for newer kernel versions for the LTS releases?
<Rhonda> I'm trying to look through the wiki but don't really find something. Found the PPA of the canonical kernel team, but that speaks clearly about pre-releases and test kernels and discourages usage.
<RikMills> Rhonda: yeah, the ppa is meant for end users
<RikMills> see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Rhonda> RikMills: From what I get through there would be the 4.15 hwe kernel, though because of feature requirements I'd need the 5.4 which seems to be only in the focal part of that PPA.  So I guess for 18.04 there won't be (semi) official newer kernels?
<RikMills> the hwe kernel in bionic is currently 5.3
<RikMills> 5.4 is only in 20.04 focal. that would likely be made the hwe one in bionic for 18.04.5
